# [Official] Grand Theft Auto V Information & Discussion Thread



## BlackVenom

OUT NOW




*Release Date:* September 17, 2013 - November 18, 2014 - April 14, 2015 (PC)
*Platforms:* PS3 and Xbox 360, PS4, X1, and PC

Official Announcement
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockstar*
> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches in the largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created.



*Location:* Los Santos, San Andreas & surrounding area.
*Time Period:* 2013-2014 (Present Day)
*Characters:*
*Franklin:* Described as a "young and ambitious hustler", Franklin is a repo-man in his mid 20s.
*Michael:* A married middle-aged man with two teenage children. As an ex-career criminal, he quit after making a deal with the FIB.
*Trevor:* A war veteran with flight experience; he's described as a "drugged-out psychopath".



Official GTA V Website | Rockstar Newswire
(Please use the above sources to view all media released by Rockstar)


From Forbes article listed below.

*Trailer #1 (11.02.11)*





*Trailer #2 (11.14.12)*





*Character Introductions*





*Franklin's Introduction*





*MIchael's Introduction*





*Trevor's Introduction*





*First Official Gameplay Video*




*Trailer #3 (Official Trailer)*





*Grand Theft Auto Online: Official Gameplay Video*





*Teasers:*




*OCN Threads:*
[IGN] Grand Theft Auto V: Reinventing the Open-World Rulebook
[YT] Grand Theft Auto V : L.S. Mob (Possible Leaked Theme Song)
[Game Informer]December Cover Revealed: Grand Theft Auto V
IFRAME Not Available. Direct Link to Spreadsheet.


----------



## Nick2253

I really hope Rockstar doesn't screw up the PC port again. I mean, I still get lag on my sig rig while playing GTAIV. WTH!?


----------



## BlackVenom

Yea... IV on PC fails in optimization. I can't see them doing any worse this round... if that helps. lol. IV was the first round w/ the engine on PC... I give them that.
If you watch the video again (I have 8 times, 2 times at <=50% speed), it looks like they've made some graphical enhancements on the engine.


----------



## xJavontax

We'll see how L.A. Noire plays on the PC. I'm assuming it's using the same engine as that, and if it is we'd better hope L.A. Noire plays well.

I'm looking forward to this though







I'm definitely buying 2 copies. One for Xbox and one for PC.


----------



## BlackVenom

Here's a bit more for you guys regarding release date.
IV's first trailer was March '07. It was initially to be released in October '07. Finally got released for consoles in April '08 and PC in December '08. The good news is the big delay was because the consoles were new to both the engine and developers still.
I've re-watched every first trailer back to III (that dedicated, yes), and noticed a few things with IV and V (not so much the III-based games). One being cars; there are very few different cars in the trailers relative to the game at release. Another is the story... in the trailers of III and SA you got a good idea of what to expect. In IV and V you get a narrator's voice and a character with his idea of "things will be different". These may indicate the game's current development status.

IMO, it looks like a April-June '12 release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xJavontax;15548593*
> We'll see how L.A. Noire plays on the PC. I'm assuming it's using the same engine as that, and if it is we'd better hope L.A. Noire plays well.
> 
> I'm looking forward to this though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm definitely buying 2 copies. One for Xbox and one for PC.


Different engine. IV uses RAGE/Euphoria, LA Noire uses Havok and whatever for their facial recognition.
I'll be buying 2 copies too, unless PC gets same time release.


----------



## Blk

Cool thread, keep it updated








I'll add it to my sig tomorrow. Can't wait for this game.


----------



## Icekilla

I'm wondering if they'll also include San Fierro and Las Venturas. If that's the case, this game will be ENORMOUS!

Also, how the hell will they fit this into a DVD?


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15550154*
> Cool thread, keep it updated
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll add it to my sig tomorrow. Can't wait for this game.


Thank you, thank you! And I definitely will.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15550560*
> I'm wondering if they'll also include San Fierro and Las Venturas. If that's the case, this game will be ENORMOUS!
> 
> Also, how the hell will they fit this into a DVD?


The game is looking to be huge w/ just Los Santos. I can't imagine the level of compression or number of DVDs 360 owners will get. R* had problems with fitting IV on a DVD, by the way.


----------



## Icekilla

I am aware of that issue, and according to R*, that was one of the reasons why they had to cut off multiple features from GTA IV.

It would be a terrible idea to not release this game for the Xbox 360, since that would require to sacrifice a large margin of profit. What I could see them doing is to, perhaps, use the HDD from the Xbox 360 and install the game into the hard drive, then use one of the DVD's to run the game as an authentication/antipiracy methid. The PS3 could have the game in only one Blu Ray, and obviously, us PC gamers won't have that problem.


----------



## Nick2253

I hope R* does that.


----------



## intelfan

There's a sweet red Porsche in the trailer.


----------



## BlackVenom

Oh, I'm sure they'll figure out something for 360 owners. Probably much to the tune of what Icekilla said.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *intelfan;15552104*
> There's a sweet red Porsche in the trailer.


It is nice. Was debating on if it was the Comet or Banshee..

EDIT: Just watched a couple videos on it and NONE of them mention that semi trucks are pulling trailers!!! I loved Driv3r because of that (and go karts and the all around feel).


----------



## Benladesh

Skimmer at 0:29


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh;15552399*
> Skimmer at 0:29


Oh-ho! Sneaky, sneaky, they are. Good find, man. But, is it a Dodo or a Skimmer (SA & VC)? It looks like it has the pontoons for water landing.


----------



## Benladesh

Skimmer = water landing
Dodo = Land landings

if it has pontoons, it's a skimmer


----------



## MGX1016

After bf3 thread.... Here we go

You forgot bmx bike at 55 sec


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh;15552580*
> Skimmer = water landing
> Dodo = Land landings
> 
> if it has pontoons, it's a skimmer


Did I edit your quote on accident or did you ninja it to/from "Skimmer"? lol
And thanks! Added it to the list

EDIT:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15552589*
> After bf3 thread.... Here we go
> 
> You forgot bmx bike at 55 sec


Oui. Thanks! Adding it now.


----------



## BIGJOEJGDE

Now this game will be fun


----------



## Benladesh

1:11 Shamal


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15550560*
> I'm wondering if they'll also include San Fierro and Las Venturas. If that's the case, this game will be ENORMOUS!
> 
> Also, how the hell will they fit this into a DVD?


They probably are, didn't you recognize the casino and LV area in the trailer?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

I can't wait for GTA V, Ive played IV to death







. Still think that SA is still the best game as of now though, GTA IV had so many things cut from it, So I'm really looking forward to a fuller game this time around, Id presume the release date will be around June 2012, or at least I hope so. Subbed







.


----------



## Blk

At 0.57-0.58 it kinda looks like an Audi R8


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15555320*
> They probably are, didn't you recognize the casino and LV area in the trailer?


Where?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Benladesh;15552793*
> 1:11 Shamal


Thanks! I saw it but couldn't figure out the name. Adding...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15556205*
> At 0.57-0.58 it kinda looks like an Audi R8


Definitely an Audi R8, but no GTA name for it. I'll list it as unknown but with its real world name.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15555320*
> They probably are, didn't you recognize the casino and LV area in the trailer?


Negative. At what minute?


----------



## Dysheeki

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15556205*
> At 0.57-0.58 it kinda looks like an Audi R8


Could be the AUDI TT RS..










Anyhow I'ma sub to this! Nice work OP..


----------



## BlackVenom

^ Thanks!

Also, I keep reading that V will be the biggest game in the series.

Here's what we have going for San Fiero and Las Venturas:
-SA Trailer 1 only focused on Los Santos, like V Trailer 1.
-SA Trailer 2 welcomed us to the jungle.
-Niko had a plane ticket to... San Andreas, not specifically Los Santos.
-Interstate 5, included in Trailer 1, links (IRL) San Francisco to Los Angelas.


----------



## WC_EEND

Anyone else noticed that the mountain in the trailer could be mount Chiliad? (or something like that, the big mountain near San Fierro is the one I meant







)


----------



## tmunn

Finally a decent thread on this. Bravo


----------



## BlackVenom

^ Thanks!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND;15556807*
> Anyone else noticed that the mountain in the trailer could be mount Chiliad? (or something like that, the big mountain near San Fierro is the one I meant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Yup. I wonder what's on the other side!







Someone submitted the picture of that to Wikia as Mt Chiliad. Gonna add it to locations.

EDIT: Look at the view from 0:08... massive.


----------



## Icekilla

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;15556778*
> *-Niko had a plane ticket to... San Andreas, not specifically Los Santos.*


Source?


----------



## tmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15557111*
> Source?


It's an "easter egg" of sorts in IV.


----------



## Abenlog

http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/11/02/rewind-theater-grand-theft-auto-v

Rewind theater is up ^^ lots of insight into the trailer with this video.


----------



## canker

You can preorder @ amazon, but only for PS3 and Xbox 360, not coming to pc?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *canker;15557258*
> You can preorder @ amazon, but only for PS3 and Xbox 360, not coming to pc?


More than likely to come out a bit later than the console versions, I'm planning on getting it on PS3 first then on PC later on. I wouldn't worry it should come to PC sooner or later. Amazon do this all the time, they don't show MGS Rising on PC, but there is meant to be a PC version from what I've read.


----------



## tmunn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abenlog;15557235*
> http://www.ign.com/videos/2011/11/02/rewind-theater-grand-theft-auto-v
> 
> Rewind theater is up ^^ lots of insight into the trailer with this video.


There's one problem with that analysis. That is not Ray Liotta's voice.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15557111*
> Source?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmunn;15557187*
> It's an "easter egg" of sorts in IV.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmunn;15557434*
> There's one problem with that analysis. That is not Ray Liotta's voice.


That and they missed the semi trucks with trailers.


----------



## WC_EEND

while reading a piece on Gamesradar about the cars in the game, I also noticed a car that looked quite a lot like a blue Bentley Contintental GT (I'm not sure wether linking to the image in question is allowed, so that's why I'm not linking to it)


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND;15558519*
> while reading a piece on Gamesradar about the cars in the game, I also noticed a car that looked quite a lot like a blue Bentley Contintental GT (I'm not sure wether linking to the image in question is allowed, so that's why I'm not linking to it)


The one that gets hit at ~1:06? It does look like that. I added it already as a possible Cognoscenti. Looks like a sport coupe version of one.


----------



## WC_EEND

yep, that's the one


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;15556663*
> Where?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15556667*
> Negative. At what minute?


0:31¾. Try and get the first frame after the big house scene. When you see the highway scene notice the following;

- the building on the right (a casino in LV)
- the flat surface towards the background
- the other high building in the back
- the highway around the city

I mean, come on, think guys...

How many cities in SA flat? Which city in SA has the buildings that look like those? Which city has a highway around it?

People... You can do better... I'm actually playing quiet to see how much stuff you come up with.


----------



## WC_EEND

I re-watched it (10th time by now







) and spotted the casino you meant.
I also spotted something else: The "Mile high club" building is built by a construction firm called "STD", so typical Rockstar humour there.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND;15559635*
> I re-watched it (10th time by now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and spotted the casino you meant.
> I also spotted something else: The "Mile high club" building is built by a construction firm called "STD", so typical Rockstar humour there.












Oh there's so much more... R* really knows what they're doing and showing. That's what I love about R*.


----------



## WC_EEND

this article seems to imply that it'll only be Los Santos and not San Andreas as most of us thought.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*


this article seems to imply that it'll only be Los Santos and not San Andreas as most of us thought.


Yep. Read this.

ONLY Los Santos, NO San Fierro, and NO Las Venturas... Dissappointing... But what about those license plates?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15560187*
> But what about those license plates?


That's exactly what I was thinking actually.


----------



## BlackVenom

I agree with the last 3 points you made, however, the building on the right doesn't look like any casino in Ventura or (IRL) Vegas. That and the sign has exit markings for parts of Los Santos which would be to say that the viewpoint is from within Los Santos.
It sure does look flat... and those buildings are far off. Hmmmm..

Quit playing quiet, we don't like suspense!







(We get enough of that from Rockstar)


----------



## Icekilla

Don't hold your breath. Look.

Also, if GTA IV costed almost $100 million USD to develop, recreating San Andreas in its totality (LS, SF and LV) would cost at least 4 times more considering how big it'd be. Then again, they made $550 million during the first week.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Icekilla*


Don't hold your breath. Look.

Also, if GTA IV costed almost $100 million USD to develop, recreating San Andreas in its totality (LS, SF and LV) would cost at least 4 times more considering how big it'd be. Then again, they made $550 million during the first week.


A lot of that cost was also probably in the engine development. Since R* is reusing the same engine, with some minor tweaks, more of the development money could go into creating the game world.

R* could also use procedurally generated terrain for the game, which is something that I haven't heard anyone bring up. If they did this, it would allow them to reduce the on-disk size of a level, while still maintaining an expansive universe.


----------



## BlackVenom

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/









There's nothing confirming the lack of Venturas and Fiero. R* just restates what we already know. They worded it pretty openly... V "Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches"

San Andreas headed to Los Santos and branched out from there.

I think it's safe to say we'll know after Trailer 2.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Nick2253*


A lot of that cost was also probably in the engine development. Since R* is reusing the same engine, with some minor tweaks, more of the development money could go into creating the game world.

R* could also use procedurally generated terrain for the game, which is something that I haven't heard anyone bring up. If they did this, it would allow them to reduce the on-disk size of a level, while still maintaining an expansive universe.


Good point, although, the engine itself was already developed, they just needed to build IV around it and deal w/ the new consoles. Isn't such technique for terrain the same as randomly generated?


----------



## tmunn

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


I agree with the last 3 points you made, however, the building on the right doesn't look like any casino in Ventura or (IRL) Vegas. That and the sign has exit markings for parts of Los Santos which would be to say that the viewpoint is from within Los Santos.
It sure does look flat... and those buildings are far off. Hmmmm..

Quit playing quiet, we don't like suspense!







(We get enough of that from Rockstar)


It looks flat because you're on an elevated highway. IIRC, those are found in LS & SF. Aside from overpasses, they are not found in LV.


----------



## Icekilla

GTA IV had a lot of detail, though. Everywhere! Do you know how much it'd cost (in time and money) to develop 3 cities of such magnitude even if you had 3 independent teams?

Either way, I read somewhere that this is a multi studio project (not only Rockstar North is involved), so who knows.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15557111*
> Source?












Also, in the trailer's cars' license plates it was written San Andreas... but Rockstar said it's Los Santos and its surrounding areas... so I don't know







If it's the 3 cities I'm gonna jump of joy


----------



## tmunn

SF & LV will be expansion packs $$$$$


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmunn;15561652*
> SF & LV will be expansion packs $$$$$


Pretty soon we'll be calling them Rock$tar.


----------



## Icekilla

I though we already did


----------



## BlackVenom

Anyone see the Tornado (SA Car) at :47? It gets hidden by the van doors.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tmunn;15561652*
> SF & LV will be expansion packs $$$$$


Eh.. I hope not. Unless it's either that or nothing.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15561845*
> I though we already did


Well, I've never seen that, so it's at least new to me


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15560860*
> If GTA IV costed almost $100 million USD to develop, recreating San Andreas in its totality (LS, SF and LV) would cost at least 4 times more considering how big it'd be. Then again, they made $550 million during the first week.


Good point it is an expensive game to develop but Liberty City isn't much smaller than San Andreas maybe 2/3 of the size so I cant see how it would cost 4 times as much? They have the engine already done and they know what there doing with this gen's consoles, there's just the main level design to do and the story. I think its going to be released at the earliest, May and maybe up to October if its held back with delays.


----------



## BlackVenom

I can't seem to find IV's map size (width or area)... III's comes up as 3mi sq. IV seems sooo much bigger. And then I saw Just Cause 2's map size.







one can only hope for a GTA that big.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NvidiaStorm;15563567*
> Good point it is an expensive game to develop but Liberty City isn't much smaller than San Andreas maybe 2/3 of the size so I cant see how it would cost 4 times as much? They have the engine already done and they know what there doing with this gen's consoles, there's just the main level design to do and the story. I think its going to be released at the earliest, May and maybe up to October if its held back with delays.


IV's Liberty City, isn't too much smaller than SA. HOWEVER, Check out a map of III's Liberty City and compare it to IV's. IV had a much more intricate design. If the same goes for SA->V it should be huge. Once again, however, if they just do Los Santos, i could see it being about as big as IV but on one island. If they do all of SA, I'd expect 2-3x IV's map. I like the latter idea better.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla;15560860*
> Don't hold your breath. Look.


THAT pretty much confirms Los Satos only...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253;15560998*
> A lot of that cost was also probably in the engine development. Since R* is reusing the same engine, with some minor tweaks, more of the development money could go into creating the game world.


Minor tweaks? I read somewhere just after the rumors of GTA V being in development, that R* had already confirmed they where developing GTA V on the same engine as GTA IV, but heavily modified. I can't remember where though, but I am 100% sure!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.489728,3.629055


----------



## WC_EEND

this thread has quite a few interesting rumours in it as well.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND;15570283*
> this thread has quite a few interesting rumours in it as well.


Yeah saw that. I doubt it though. He was there for 30 minutes and he saw all of that? Impressive...


----------



## Blk

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-PS3-PlayStation-3/16563619
Quote:


> Preorder this item today and it should ship on 06/01/2012


Not sure if legit.


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15569611*
> Minor tweaks? I read somewhere just after the rumors of GTA V being in development, that R* had already confirmed they where developing GTA V on the same engine as GTA IV, but heavily modified. I can't remember where though, but I am 100% sure!


I was pretty sure that I read somewhere that V was a minor improvement on the Red Dead Redemption engine, which was itself a major improvement on the IV engine. So yes, V will be better than IV, but the engine changes that they have to do to enable V will be minor since most of that was RDR.

Again, this is just something I read, which was probably speculation.


----------



## Blk

http://kotaku.com/5856581/


----------



## NuclearSlurpee

I hope it really is Los Santos, not LA from MCLA. Can't wait


----------



## GAMERIG

DUDES & CHICS, those pictures are worth a thousand words!!













































*Source* from attack of the fanboy site.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NuclearSlurpee;15574705*
> I hope it really is Los Santos, not LA from MCLA. Can't wait


Yeah dude,

these took quotes from AOFBY-
Quote:


> Though we can confirm through the sights from the trailer that players will be *re-visiting Vinewood* (the game's fictional version of Hollywood), it remains unknown if the other *surrounding cities from San Andreas such as San Fierro and Las Venturas, depictions of San Francisco and Las Vegas, respectively, will return*.
> 
> *Source*


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253;15572722*
> I was pretty sure that I read somewhere that V was a minor improvement on the Red Dead Redemption engine, which was itself a major improvement on the IV engine. So yes, V will be better than IV, but the engine changes that they have to do to enable V will be minor since most of that was RDR.
> 
> Again, this is just something I read, which was probably speculation.


Hm, Ok, well 1 way to find out.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15573457*
> http://kotaku.com/5856581/


I think it's legit. Because I thoroughly compared the trailer footage with the map, looks pretty legit to me.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15581302*
> Hm, Ok, well 1 way to find out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's legit. Because I thoroughly compared the trailer footage with the map, looks pretty legit to me.


Quote:


> UPDATE: Looks like this is a fake, folks. Kotaku friend Michael McWhertor has dug up some of Toronto Jack's older Tweets which had previously hyped GTA V as a game subtitled Los Santos, set for release on November 11, 2011. That kind of erroneous info is unlikely to have come from a real insider.


----------



## Blk

Could this mean something


















We aim not to lose it. For sale. 24/05


----------



## WC_EEND

Seems a little far-fetched, but hey, you never know with Rockstar


----------



## Blk

It would be cool if the police could use dogs.
Also, why are there never female police officers? (at least I don't remember any)


----------



## linkin93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15581841*
> Could this mean something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aim not to lose it. For sale. 24/05


Good spot. 24/5/2012? Could be a hint. "We aim not to lose it" - sounds like a pun on postal services









Can anyone read the number plate on the parked car?


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15581841*
> Could this mean something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aim not to lose it. For sale. 24/05


Far-fetched, yes...
But that's the kind of time id expect this game to be released, between April/June







, I like it







.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15583573*
> Good spot. 24/5/2012? Could be a hint. "We aim not to lose it" - sounds like a pun on postal services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone read the number plate on the parked car?


Dude, that got AMAZING hint and solve from mystery numbers. ! I hope you are an accurate predictable.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15581450*


Bugger, good fake then if you ask me... Looked pretty good compared to the trailer. I'll make pictures and compare. Give me a moment!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15581841*
> Could this mean something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aim not to lose it. For sale. 24/05


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15583573*
> Good spot. 24/5/2012? Could be a hint. "We aim not to lose it" - sounds like a pun on postal services
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can anyone read the number plate on the parked car?


Already seen before. But no, I don't think so. Alot of houses in the US have that on the sidewalk. Especially in LA. Plus, in the US, most common date order will be 05/24, not 24/05, am I right?

_Edit: I'm right. Hover over the "xx Hours Ago" above any post within 24 hours back. You'll see November before the date... Sorry guys.







_


----------



## BlackVenom

Been afk from last post till now (work). I hope they'll have it sooner than 5/24... but worse case scenario it gives me all summer to split between V and working. lol

Checking out the posted links.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *linkin93;15583573*
> can anyone read the number plate on the parked car?


j a x 1 0 7 9 w


----------



## Benladesh

24/5/2012 is plausible.

From what I've heard, the main song is the trailer is supposed to be released around that time and the stock predictions estimate a spike (same size as when IV was released) for about 6 months from now.

I remember seeing a thread on reddit about seeing the numbers 2405 on a plane in GTAIV or something.


----------



## L36

Hopefully the rumors about the only major city being Los Santos are false. Casinos of Las Venturas and the hilly San Fierro would really give class to the game.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *L36;15587188*
> Hopefully the rumors about the only major city being Los Santos are false. Casinos of Las Venturas and the hilly San Fierro would really give class to the game.


R* had already confirmed it's Los Santos only...


----------



## y2jrock60

I really hope this game gets released on the PC at the same time as consoles. Knowing R*, this probably won't happen. I understand the concept of making more money, people will still buy it another copy on their PC at a later date. However, I really don't think there would be a large loss in profit if they release the game on the PC simultaneously with consoles. Most people that own the game on the console will only buy the PC version if it's on sale, like the R* Anniversary special on steam. I don't own a console so I had to wait for GTA4. I lost interest in the game and only purchased it when it was $20 on Steam. If they release the game on PC right off the bat, I would definitely pay $60 for it.


----------



## infected rat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15586586*
> Already seen before. But no, I don't think so. Alot of houses in the US have that on the sidewalk. Especially in LA. Plus, in the US, most common date order will be 05/24, not 24/05, am I right?
> 
> _Edit: I'm right. Hover over the "xx Hours Ago" above any post within 24 hours back. You'll see November before the date... Sorry guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _


Rockstar North is based in Scotland. In Scotland you would write 24/05 so no you are not right. I wouldn't go so far as to say it is a real hint but your reason for discounting it is not valid.


----------



## [email protected]

Will it be a better coded game this time? GTA IV wasn't but we sure had some amazing mods for it! ienhancer for example! However if they improve the game coding and especially giving us more deeper feature options for pc gamers out there to push and max it then i'm down with the game! Anyone know the release date for GTA V anyways?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253;15546304*
> I really hope Rockstar doesn't screw up the PC port again. I mean, I still get lag on my sig rig while playing GTAIV. WTH!?


Have you even tried mods or commandline.txt trick?


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infected rat;15590264*
> Rockstar North is based in Scotland. In Scotland you would write 24/05 so no you are not right. I wouldn't go so far as to say it is a real hint but your reason for discounting it is not valid.


Doesn't the UK use the same time format as in the US?

Even if they don't, the game is set in the US, it would be slightly dumb IF they used the UK date format...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected];15590283*
> Will it be a better coded game this time? GTA IV wasn't but we sure had some amazing mods for it! ienhancer for example! However if they improve the game coding and especially giving us more deeper feature options for pc gamers out there to push and max it then i'm down with the game! Anyone know the release date for GTA V anyways?


R* has confirmed they are using the same engine, but heavily modified. So I presumt they're making it better!

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=51.489586,3.629036


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;15544970*
> *Rumored/Unofficial:* - Feel free to submit your findings!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Character Spotting List (As apparent from Trailer 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Career criminal / business man. - Spotted in multiple scenes. Probable narrator. (Tommy Vercetti from VC?) *Possible if Tommy got plastic surgery Tommy is probably around 61-66 if GTA V is set in 2012*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparent criminal - Spotted in multiple scenes. (CJ from San Andreas?) *No I worked out that CJ would be 44 if GTA V is set in 2012 It is possibly CJs son*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Location Spotting List (As apparent from Trailer 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Downtown (0:32)
> Interstate 5/Los Puerta Freeway (0:32) - Connects to San Francisco, ie San Fiero
> Little Seoul (0:32) *It could be Chinatown R* might have moved if from San Fierro to Los Santos if GTA V is just one city instead of a state like San Andreas is*
> Mount Chiliad? (0:22) - Thanks WC_EEND
> Pleasure Pier (0:06)(0:09)
> Vinewood (1:10)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Vehicle Spotting List (As apparent from Trailer 1)
> 
> 
> 
> *Cars*
> Cognoscenti? (1:06) -sportier version? *I can't watch the trailer right now but if this is about the blue convertible then my guess is that it is a Feltzer*
> Futo (0:53)(0:54)
> Tornado (0:47)
> [unknown] (0:57) - Audi R8 look-a-like, Thanks Blk *It might be a Banshee*
> *Trucks/SUV*
> Habanero (1:00)
> Huntley Sport (0:24)
> Landstalker (0:31)
> Mesa (0:53)
> *Commercial/Industrial*
> Boxville? (0:54) - insufficient view, best match
> Burrito (0:46)
> Phantom (0:52)(0:58) w/ Trailer?! (0:50)(0:59)
> *Public/Service*
> Ambulance (1:09)
> Police Cruiser (1:04)
> *Bikes*
> Vader (1:02)
> *Boats*
> Jet Ski (0:19)
> *Helicopters*
> Police Maverick (1:07)
> *Planes*
> Blimp/Air Ship (1:04) *I don't think it will be drivable. GTA III and VC has blimps and they are not drivable*
> Cropduster (0:43)
> Dodo/Skimmer (0:29) - Thanks Benladesh
> Hydra (1:01)
> Shamal (1:11) - Thanks Benladesh
> *Misc*
> Caddy (0:18)
> BMX (0:55) - Thanks MGX1016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Weapon Spotting List (As apparent from Trailer 1)
> 
> 
> 
> Melee? (0:55) Will the Hammer (Vice City) return?
> Assault Rife (0:47) Appears to be a modified AK-47 *I don't think R* has the right to use real world weapons any more so it is probably called Assault Rifle like it is in GTA IV and made to look similar like the real world weapons*


Fixed/added some bits







They are the bold parts in the spoilers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15587676*
> R* had already confirmed it's Los Santos only...











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15581841*
> Could this mean something
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We aim not to lose it. For sale. 24/05


Subliminal messages FTW


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15590932*


Why do people always want proof of stuff? Why don't people just believe a fellow serious forum member... Come on man, we're a community. Not a flameity...

Anyway, here's your proof...

And I quote:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *R**
> We are very proud to officially announce that Grand Theft Auto V is in full development.
> 
> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, *Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches* in the largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created.
> 
> A bold new direction in open-world freedom, storytelling, mission-based gameplay and online multiplayer, Grand Theft Auto V focuses on the pursuit of the almighty dollar in a re-imagined, present day Southern California.


I find it hard to believe SF and LV are the "surrounding hills, countrysides and beaches"...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15591317*
> Why do people always want proof of stuff? Why don't people just believe a fellow serious forum member... Come on man, we're a community. Not a flameity...
> 
> Anyway, here's your proof...
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> I find it hard to believe SF and LV are the "surrounding hills, countrysides and beaches"...


Because sometimes people say things like that and then it ends up being just rumours







That is why I asked for proof. Just to let you know SF has loads of hills and a beach. There is also a golf course in the trailer and I know SF has a golf course. I think GTA V might just be more like Los Angeles than just LS was San Andreas.

EDIT: More editions as to what cars and other things I think will be in GTA V

Jetski at 0:19 is going to be called a Speedophile

Red car at 0:23 Might be called SuperGT I am not 100% but in GTA IV the SuperGT was based on an Aston Martin and the red car looks like an Aston Martin V8 Vantage Cabriolet

Black SUV at 0:25 looks like a Serrano from GTA The Ballad of Gay Tony These are based off a Mercedes ML

Car at 0:29 looks as if it is a Rancher from GTA IV I am just guessing though lol









0:30 exercise bike? Not sure if it is just something in the trailer or if it can be used.

0:31 Black car looks like a Premier from IV

0:47 Might be a Burrito

0:49 Looks like a Feltzer

0:52 The pickup truck might be a Bobcat

0:53 The Jeep







In game name of Mesa

0:54 The white car looks like it might be a Comet

0:54 (when the guy is putting up the for sale sign) the black car is exactly as a Futo in GTA IV









0:54 The postal truck might be a Boxville

0:55 That car might be a Tampa

0:57 Silver car might be a Manana

0:57 After you can't see the silver car there is a black one. That looks like a Sentinel

1:00 White SUV looks like a Rebla from GTA IV

1:01 The bike might be a Vader

1:01 The guy getting pushed over looks exactly the same as when you get drunk in Red Dead Redemption and fall over so this means better physics than IV

1:05 Police Cruiser, That car I think is a SuperGT and the blue car looks like a PMP 600


----------



## WC_EEND

According to Gamesradar or IGN (not sure which one anymore), the main character in GTAV is not Tommy Vercetti. They've apparently been in touch with Ray Liotta's agent who denied Ray Liotta was involved in any way with GTAV.
I also remember that when the first GTA:IV trailer came out, Rockstar made it clear that no GTA3 era characters would return (Lazlow being the obvious execption)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*


According to Gamesradar or IGN (not sure which one anymore), the main character in GTAV is not Tommy Vercetti. They've apparently been in touch with Ray Liotta's agent who denied Ray Liotta was involved in any way with GTAV. 
I also remember that when the first GTA:IV trailer came out, Rockstar made it clear that no GTA3 era characters would return (Lazlow being the obvious execption)


If he is Tommy then he looks in very good shape for a 61 year old







I am 100% sure that he isn't Tommy because if you have a look at the grafitti on the walls in GTA IV there is a thing saying R.I.P. Claude, Tommy, Carl (I think) and a whole bunch of other names.

Right now I am watching the first GTA IV trailer and comparing it to the GTA V trailer and the things I noticed.

1. Niko is the only person talking in it and the only person we see. So maybe this unnamed man in his early 50s is the protagonist.

2. There are quite a few beta cars in so I don't think all of the cars in GTA V trailer will be in the actual game

3. The GTA IV trailer 1 was released on the R* official youtube channel 29th March 2007 The game was released 29th April 2008 If it is will take the same time with GTA V then it will be released 3rd December 2012


----------



## /Ben

*GRAND THEFT AUTO V DUE TO RELEASE ON MARCH 29TH 2012!?*

CLICK HERE!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


*GRAND THEFT AUTO V DUE TO RELEASE ON MARCH 29TH 2012!?*

CLICK HERE!


Might be for another trailer







I hope not







I want GTA V *NOW!!!!*


----------



## WC_EEND

Ooh, I genuinely hope it's the release date and not the trailer.

We know from R* that GTAV is "well into development" so March seems quite likely to me.


----------



## /Ben

I have just calculated the full date and time something might release. The time and date would be:

March 29th, 1800hrs GMT (London).
March 29th, 1300hrs EST (NYC).
March 29th, 1000hrs PST (LA).

So it probably IS a trailer. Seeing the times...


----------



## andrews2547

I don't think it's the release date for the game. If it was then it would be 00:00 GMT like GTA IV was.


----------



## andrews2547

I think this might be the map of GTA V







Or it could just be a photoshop










I got the picture from here: http://kotaku.com/5856581/is-this-a-...los-santos-map


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I don't think it's the release date for the game. If it was then it would be 00:00 GMT like GTA IV was.


My bad. I reset CMOS on my PC. I set the date the other way round...









Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I think this might be the map of GTA V







Or it could just be a photoshop










I got the picture from here: http://kotaku.com/5856581/is-this-a-...los-santos-map


Already been posted. Probably fake, I compared it to the footage on the trailer and looked pretty real... But then again, who knows...


----------



## andrews2547

Oh right







and I didn't see that maps posted in here


----------



## Blk

I posted it a few pages back.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15592313*
> *GRAND THEFT AUTO V DUE TO RELEASE ON MARCH 29TH 2012!?*
> 
> CLICK HERE!


What was that about? Thread got deleted.

Btw, aren't these things shown in the V trailer:










The same as these in Las Venturas?










I've also find this cool


----------



## WC_EEND

Yes, but in the trailer of GTAV, you can clearly see the Los Santos skyline in the back


----------



## Nick2253

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15591317*
> Why do people always want proof of stuff? Why don't people just believe a fellow serious forum member... Come on man, we're a community. Not a flameity...
> 
> Anyway, here's your proof...
> 
> And I quote:
> 
> I find it hard to believe SF and LV are the "surrounding hills, countrysides and beaches"...


I still don't understand why this release from Rockstar in any way limits the scope of the game.

If, in a release for GTAIV, they had said something along the lines of "heading to Liberty City," would that have discounted Alderney City? Technically, Alderney City is _not_ Liberty City, though it is very much a part of the surrounding of Liberty City. As far as San Andreas was concerned, SF and LV were as much a part of the surroundings of Los Santos. R* simply says "heads to," which doesn't sound to me like "takes place only in."


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15591372*
> Because sometimes people say things like that and then it ends up being just rumours
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is why I asked for proof. Just to let you know SF has loads of hills and a beach. There is also a golf course in the trailer and I know SF has a golf course. I think GTA V might just be more like Los Angeles than just LS was San Andreas.
> 
> EDIT: More editions as to what cars and other things I think will be in GTA V


Cool, good job. I'll add them tomorrow when my eyes are open and I'm awake. :sleepsmilzzzZZZ
Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15587676*
> R* had already confirmed it's Los Santos only...


It's not really confirmed... they beat around the bush and said "...around Los Santos..". The other cities are "around Los Santos" and include hills and scenery or whatever they said exactly. We won't know until they release more info and set it in stone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk;15596265*
> I posted it a few pages back.
> 
> What was that about? Thread got deleted.
> 
> Btw, aren't these things shown in the V trailer:
> 
> -snip-
> 
> The same as these in Las Venturas?
> 
> -snip-
> 
> I've also find this cool


They have oil derricks in Los Angeles. Videos title is funny. I like the recreation.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;15599340*
> Cool, good job. I'll add them tomorrow when my eyes are open and I'm awake. :sleepsmilzzzZZZ










Nice to see I didn't write all that for no reason lol it took me like 45 minutes to do all that


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15605498*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice to see I didn't write all that for no reason lol it took me like 45 minutes to do all that


Slacker!


----------



## BlackVenom

Sorry for the delay..

@andrews: I'm writing this as I go through. If anyone (dis/)agrees, say something.
Tommy Vercetti: He'd be 62 in 2012 and by the extent of the recession presented, I'd think it'd be closer to '08. And the guy wouldn't require a facelift to look as he does.. just some hair dye.

CJ: I could still see it being CJ, he doesn't look all too young in the 2nd pic. But, I'll add son. The guy looks 25+ to me.

Seoul: LA has a Korea town

Cogno: IV's Feltzer was a Mercedes and so was every other car that was made by the brand that "made" the feltzer while Enus only made Rolls and Bentleys. I doubt they'd mix and match.

Banshee: As there's no Viper look-a-like I'll add it.

Blimp/: Probably won't be, unless it's mission related like the big heli in IV.

Assault rifle: I don't think Mikhail would mind.







But, I know, I just gave its description.

Exe. Bike: I missed that one, I bet they'll bring back the character traits.

Premier added
Burrito already added
Feltzer added
Bobcat: Took me a minute, I assume you mean the one near the nose of the semi? added
Mesa already added
Comet added
Futo already added
Boxville already added
Tampa added and noted as different year.
Manana: IMO even at 720p it's too far and blurry to tell... it could be multiple cars
Senti: I count 4 black ones and a dark red one. IMO same as Manana
Vader already added. Definitely a Vader.
Drunk: I don't think it's confirmed, but I'd assume V to be using the updated engine as well.
REbla added
Police cruiser already added
SuperGT - red car? That's the same as the white car at 0:54 -Comet. It does have some Aston Martin-esque features.

Thanks for the additions, man!

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


Slacker!










Me or him? My classes have conspired to overload me this week.


----------



## MGX1016

Does anyone think they will allow you to steal the train again? I remember in SA if you manage to snipe the train conductor you could eventually steal and train and do train taxi mission or speed and derail


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;15611512*
> Sorry for the delay..
> 
> @andrews: I'm writing this as I go through. If anyone (dis/)agrees, say something.
> Tommy Vercetti: He'd be 62 in 2012 and by the extent of the recession presented, I'd think it'd be closer to '08.

















and I was assuming that GTA V would be set in 2012 because GTA III was set in 2001 and released in 2001. GTA IV was set in 2008 and released in 2008.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben;15606881*
> Slacker!


I spent most of the time going though cars from GTA IV and the GTA III era to see if I can find any resemblance. Maybe some old cars and bikes from the GTA III era might come back


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15614389*
> Does anyone think they will allow you to steal the train again? I remember in SA if you manage to snipe the train conductor you could eventually steal and train and do train taxi mission or speed and derail


you could also just nick it in the station







much easier

Also, as I said a few pages ago, I have my doubts about the fact that it's Tommy since Rockstar declared the whole GTA3 era as finished.

Something I was also thinking about earlier today was the music. Given it's LA, I expect a considerable amount of hip-hop. I do hope there's also a certain degree of Stoner Rock (Kyuss, QOTSA, etc) present, given that it originated in the Palm Desert area.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom;15611512*
> Me or him? My classes have conspired to overload me this week.


Come to think of it, BOTH!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15614389*
> Does anyone think they will allow you to steal the train again? I remember in SA if you manage to snipe the train conductor you could eventually steal and train and do train taxi mission or speed and derail


I loved stealing the rain for some reason.







I hope they implent the taxi missions again for money... I miss that!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND;15614701*
> you could also just nick it in the station
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> much easier


This. That's what I always did!


----------



## BlackVenom

^ lol

I hope they bring back K-ROSE. I'm not big into country, but every song on there was good. And that's pretty much the only station I remember from the game.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wRv7wxpn2w[/ame]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016;15614389*
> Does anyone think they will allow you to steal the train again? I remember in SA if you manage to snipe the train conductor you could eventually steal and train and do train taxi mission or speed and derail


I hope. You didn't have to snipe the conductor, it can be easier than that. A train parks out in the countryside near a highway. I don't recall where. It was so fun to slam into cars, though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547;15614472*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I was assuming that GTA V would be set in 2012 because GTA III was set in 2001 and released in 2001. GTA IV was set in 2008 and released in 2008.


Ah.. true.


----------



## tmunn

Take Two press conference today 16:30EST.


----------



## BlackVenom

Why does everything fall on my only class today??? Anyone going to tune in?


----------



## andrews2547

I can't with my internet







I have a 1GB cap lol. I need to change ISPs


----------



## /Ben

I'll tune in, if possible. I live in EU. I'll record it somehow. Anyone ideas?


----------



## tmunn

I will be most likely. Here is a link

http://ir.take2games.com/phoenix.zhtml?p=irol-eventDetails&c=86428&eventID=4216430

FYI, most companies leave a recording up afterwards. This stuff is public record, after all.


----------



## BlackVenom

This may be true ^

Quote:



Originally Posted by */Ben*


I'll tune in, if possible. I live in EU. I'll record it somehow. Anyone ideas?


male->male aux cable. Speaker out->Mic/Aux in. And Audacity to record.

I really hope they didn't release the trailer with plans to release the game in over 5 months. I'll feel like Tweak.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


I will be most likely. Here is a link

http://ir.take2games.com/phoenix.zht...ventID=4216430

FYI, most companies leave a recording up afterwards. This stuff is public record, after all.


Oh yeah, forgot abot that.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


male->male aux cable. Speaker out->Mic/Aux in. And Audacity to record.


I tried that once and it didn't work for me







I just got a buzz the whole time. I probably done something wrong but it doesn't matter, I don't have the cable any more.


----------



## /Ben

Bugger, gotta log in to listen to the podcast... Wt*?

Edit: My bad, I was an hour ahead.


----------



## tmunn

lol

Keep in mind, most of this call will be pretty boring, numbers and such. However, you may get to hear things like what platforms it will be released on, maybe an estimated release date, ect...


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


lol

Keep in mind, most of this call will be pretty boring, numbers and such. However, you may get to hear things like what platforms it will be released on, maybe an estimated release date, ect...


Yeah, I'll play a game during the call, so I won't be bored...


----------



## WC_EEND

on a related note: I hope ZiT from GTA:IV will make a return, that made it super easy to download the songs you like.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*


on a related note: I hope ZiT from GTA:IV will make a return, that made it super easy to download the songs you like.


Yes along with Lazlow. I like him, he has been in every GTA since GTA III


----------



## Icekilla

The webcast is mostly about numbers and profits as of now

EDIT: wow, 1 billion? O_O

EDIT2: Meh, nothing interesting.


----------



## tmunn

FY 2013 release. So anytime after April 1, 2012.


----------



## andrews2547

I found this
http://vgreleases.com/PC/ReleaseDate-243263.aspx
It doesn't seem legit though.

Quote:



The release date has been confirmed to be Thursday 15 November 2012.131d 10h ago


----------



## /Ben

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tmunn*


FY 2013 release. So anytime after April 1, 2012.


Cool. I hope it come a bit earlier though... If it does come ater April 1st, 2012, it better be better graphic-wise...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I found this
http://vgreleases.com/PC/ReleaseDate-243263.aspx
It doesn't seem legit though.


Total BS if you ask me... Pretty much any idiot can submit info to that website...


----------



## Blk

Nope.jpg


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Yes along with Lazlow. I like him, he has been in every GTA since GTA III


I have a feeling he'll be in it... http://lazlow.com/the-lazlow-show/

Quote:



Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I tried that once and it didn't work for me







I just got a buzz the whole time. I probably done something wrong but it doesn't matter, I don't have the cable any more.


IIRC, M$ tried to block the ability to do that. Did you use audacity?


----------



## go4life

subbed


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:



Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*


I have a feeling he'll be in it... http://lazlow.com/the-lazlow-show/










I wonder if he will have his own radio show called "Integrity 3.0"









Quote:



IIRC, M$ tried to block the ability to do that. Did you use audacity?


Yes I don't blame M$ for wanting to block it. That would just make it easier to pirate songs from websites.


----------



## WC_EEND

Something else I was wonderering today is wether the aircraft boneyards in the LA area (Victorville, Mojave air and space port, etc) will also be included. (I'm hoping for yes







)


----------



## BlackVenom

I hope the boneyards are there... at least a small one. I love to sift through them on google maps. idk why.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Something else I was wonderering today is wether the aircraft boneyards in the LA area (Victorville, Mojave air and space port, etc) will also be included. (I'm hoping for yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I hope so too man. But what if GTA V actually IS only Los Santos? Non of that stuff there... We might have to wait for the 2nd GTA after V to get that stuff... GTA V - Los Santos, GTA VI - San Fierro and GTA VII - Las Venturas and all the creepy stuff.







Man, I got the feeling they're forgetting Vice City in between Liberty City and San Andreas...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I hope the boneyards are there... at least a small one. I love to sift through them on google maps. idk why.


Haha same here! I'd like to put a Full HD camera in the Nevada desert (or wherever it is







) aimed at Area 51 24/7 just to see what's going on... I mean, they can't hide everything!


----------



## BlackVenom

IIRC Vice City and San Andreas were released simultaneously in one of the earlier games. And I highly doubt they'll release SF or LV alone. Vegas (IRL) Isn't that big and San Francisco, when compared to NYC and LA, isn't all that big, either. Granted, SF is pretty spread out. I can still see the possibility of SF and LV in V.... especially if it really will take until March or so.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> IIRC Vice City and San Andreas were released simultaneously


Unless you are talking about GTA 1 then no. GTA VC was released 2002 GTA SA was released 2004


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> IIRC Vice City and San Andreas were released simultaneously in one of the earlier games. And I highly doubt they'll release SF or LV alone. Vegas (IRL) Isn't that big and San Francisco, when compared to NYC and LA, isn't all that big, either. Granted, SF is pretty spread out. I can still see the possibility of SF and LV in V.... especially if it really will take until March or so.


I have this sneaking suspicion that we'll get LS+surrounding area in the retail game and that SF and LV will follow as DLC.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> IIRC Vice City and San Andreas were released simultaneously in one of the earlier games. And I highly doubt they'll release SF or LV alone. Vegas (IRL) Isn't that big and San Francisco, when compared to NYC and LA, isn't all that big, either. Granted, SF is pretty spread out. I can still see the possibility of SF and LV in V.... especially if it really will take until March or so.
> 
> 
> 
> I have this sneaking suspicion that we'll get LS+surrounding area in the retail game and that SF and LV will follow as DLC.
Click to expand...

I certainly hope NOT! That would take days to download... Especially with PSN's speeds... And for free, I hope... Damn you R* if they're bringing it out on DLC... I think they're gong to release 2 more games after this one that merge with GTA V. GTA V San Fierro and GTA V Las Venturas.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> I certainly hope NOT! That would take days to download... Especially with PSN's speeds... And for free, I hope... Damn you R* if they're bringing it out on DLC... I think they're gong to release 2 more games after this one that merge with GTA V. GTA V San Fierro and GTA V Las Venturas.


When I had my PS3 connected to the internet I was getting download speeds of 2-2.5MB/s


----------



## WC_EEND

was that on cable or wifi? Usually, I get a very respectable 1-1.5MB/s on wifi, so I can't really complain about it being too slow either









Back ontopic, /Ben don't forget that TLAD and TBOGT also came on disc-based form to the PS3 (much like on the 360). In fact, I seem to recall the bundle of TLAD and TBOGT has a couple of exclsive songs and vehicles.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> was that on cable or wifi? Usually, I get a very respectable 1-1.5MB/s on wifi, so I can't really complain about it being too slow either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ontopic, /Ben don't forget that TLAD and TBOGT also came on disc-based form to the PS3 (much like on the 360). In fact, I seem to recall the bundle of TLAD and TBOGT has a couple of exclsive songs and vehicles.


Cable







The WiFi on my router is terrible. I get 500KB/s download max on WiFi.


----------



## BlackVenom

I hope they're not DLC... but as long as a; V is awesome, and b; there won't be load times to get to the new areas from LS, I'm ok with it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> IIRC Vice City and San Andreas were released simultaneously
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you are talking about GTA 1 then no. GTA VC was released 2002 GTA SA was released 2004
Click to expand...

I said earlier games... I know they weren't released the same in the iii era.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> I certainly hope NOT! That would take days to download... Especially with PSN's speeds... And for free, I hope... Damn you R* if they're bringing it out on DLC... I think they're gong to release 2 more games after this one that merge with GTA V. GTA V San Fierro and GTA V Las Venturas.
> 
> 
> 
> When I had my PS3 connected to the internet I was getting download speeds of 2-2.5MB/s
Click to expand...

Yes, same here, it's not you're speed that's the limit, it's PSN's/developers servers. Because PSN is free, we/I get slower speeds. Because you/whoever pay('s) for XBox LIVE, you get much higher download and stable speeds. But even then it'lI take far too long to download. So, if you need to download a complete city + missions + characters + extra's, imo, not good... And EPIC FAIL for R* imo.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> was that on cable or wifi? Usually, I get a very respectable 1-1.5MB/s on wifi, so I can't really complain about it being too slow either
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Back ontopic, /Ben don't forget that TLAD and TBOGT also came on disc-based form to the PS3 (much like on the 360). In fact, I seem to recall the bundle of TLAD and TBOGT has a couple of exclsive songs and vehicles.


Yes, in the earlier stages, it was DLC only with just missions and characters and a couple of extra stuff like cars and sonng stuff, like you said. You actually needed GTAIV (because of the city) to paly TLaD and TBoGT DLC. The disced versions came later. These DID include the city so you didn't need GTAIV play it. Even later came the complete edition. With GTAIV + TLaD + TBoGT.

So, that's why (imo) DLC cities are out of the question. Far to big to download. Even with the XBox LIVE speed's. That why I think they're going to surprise us with either the full San Andreas, or they're going to do Los Santos only and bring out San Fierro and Las Venturas later which either do or don't merge with the first game, Los Santos. But, that's my vision.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Didn't they say this was going to be the largest game yet? If they're just doing Los Santos and a bit of surroundings, they'd need one hell of a big Los Santos wouldn't they? My personal view is that they'll just release 3 trailers, one for each section. We just had a Los Santos trailer, maybe next month we'll get a San Fierro trailer. It would just make a lot more sense to me if they'd expand on the existing map instead of make one HUGE ASS Los Santos.

I could be wrong here, but I didn't see any official confirmation of GTA V being just Los Santos







.


----------



## BlackVenom

@Ben Is live actually faster?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Didn't they say this was going to be the largest game yet? If they're just doing Los Santos and a bit of surroundings, they'd need one hell of a big Los Santos wouldn't they? My personal view is that they'll just release 3 trailers, one for each section. We just had a Los Santos trailer, maybe next month we'll get a San Fierro trailer. It would just make a lot more sense to me if they'd expand on the existing map instead of make one HUGE ASS Los Santos.
> I could be wrong here, but I didn't see any official confirmation of GTA V being just Los Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I'm with you. LS would have to be freaking huge or awkwardly dwarfed by its surroundings to be alone. Go check out SA trailer 1 then see trailer 2.


----------



## CovertCover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> *Yes, same here, it's not you're speed that's the limit, it's PSN's/developers servers. Because PSN is free, we/I get slower speeds. Because you/whoever pay('s) for XBox LIVE, you get much higher download and stable speeds. But even then it'lI take far too long to download.*


LOL...no


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Didn't they say this was going to be the largest game yet? If they're just doing Los Santos and a bit of surroundings, they'd need one hell of a big Los Santos wouldn't they? My personal view is that they'll just release 3 trailers, one for each section. We just had a Los Santos trailer, maybe next month we'll get a San Fierro trailer. It would just make a lot more sense to me if they'd expand on the existing map instead of make one HUGE ASS Los Santos.
> I could be wrong here, but I didn't see any official confirmation of GTA V being just Los Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


If they were talking about the biggest GTA game they have made then it could easily be done, but if they mean the biggest game the have ever made (as in all R* games) then that will make it bigger than RDR







I think they are making LS the same size as LA and also
Quote:


> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V heads to the *city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches*


http://www.rockstargames.com/games#/?game=241

It doesn't say SF or LV anywhere. It's going to be LS and Red County.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> Didn't they say this was going to be the largest game yet? If they're just doing Los Santos and a bit of surroundings, they'd need one hell of a big Los Santos wouldn't they? My personal view is that they'll just release 3 trailers, one for each section. We just had a Los Santos trailer, maybe next month we'll get a San Fierro trailer. It would just make a lot more sense to me if they'd expand on the existing map instead of make one HUGE ASS Los Santos.
> 
> I could be wrong here, but I didn't see any official confirmation of GTA V being just Los Santos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Exactly. Exactly the reason why they CAN'T bring the rest out on DLC. That would be a HUGE amount of GB to download, AND they would bring out 1/3rd of a game, wt* is that about?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> @Ben Is live actually faster?


Yes. Unfortunately it really is alot faster. I've seen it with my own eyes. For example; a friend of mine downloaded the same DLC as I. He owned an XBox 360 (PS3 now) and I owned a PS3. I was there when it donwloaded. It was a pretty hugh file. It downloaded so incredibly faster than it did on my PS3. Incredible. XBox LIVE is also MUCH more stable. For example; we both used to play GTA online ALOT (seperate cosoles, obviously), and when there where alot of explosions of cars with RPG's and alot of people near really each other, my FPS dropped. Because of the poor PSN connection. Different result on the XBox 360. As smooth as could be.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> *Yes, same here, it's not you're speed that's the limit, it's PSN's/developers servers. Because PSN is free, we/I get slower speeds. Because you/whoever pay('s) for XBox LIVE, you get much higher download and stable speeds. But even then it'lI take far too long to download.*
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...no
Click to expand...

No what? Arguments please.

A minor update from me, look at this;









_Led Nuke on the left. Could he be the guy on the left? Most likely!_

And this:

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2103188/
It looks like Niko Bellic wil be in GTA V after all!

_Edit: It's a shame we can't see Ned's ear shape, that would confirm alot since that's different on everyone!_


----------



## WC_EEND

yep, he looks like the one alright.
I would not all be surprised to see Niko return in some kind of way. Rockstar has done this before (Catalina and Claude from GTA3 appearing in GTA:SA being the example that just popped into my mind) so that seems quite likely. That said, it would also be fun to see Brucie return. Roman would be hard, given that


Spoiler: GTA:IV spoiler for those who haven't finished it yet



he dies if you chose deal in GTA:IV


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> yep, he looks like the one alright.
> I would not all be surprised to see Niko return in some kind of way. Rockstar has done this before (Catalina and Claude from GTA3 appearing in GTA:SA being the example that just popped into my mind) so that seems quite likely. That said, it would also be fun to see Brucie return. Roman would be hard, given that
> 
> 
> Spoiler: GTA:IV spoiler for those who haven't finished it yet
> 
> 
> 
> he dies if you chose deal in GTA:IV


What about Ken Rosenburg from Vice City







and Salvatore, and Kent Paul.

EDIT: I know this is off topic but, Oh my greatness Things from San Andreas have actual real websites. I'm on the epislon one right now







Kifflom brothers


----------



## BlackVenom

I hope there's a big variety of radio stations... KROSE, some hardcore channel, gangsta rap, and of course some great talk shows.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> Yes. Unfortunately it really is alot faster. I've seen it with my own eyes. For example; a friend of mine downloaded the same DLC as I. He owned an XBox 360 (PS3 now) and I owned a PS3. I was there when it donwloaded. It was a pretty hugh file. It downloaded so incredibly faster than it did on my PS3. Incredible. XBox LIVE is also MUCH more stable. For example; we both used to play GTA online ALOT (seperate cosoles, obviously), and when there where alot of explosions of cars with RPG's and alot of people near really each other, my FPS dropped. Because of the poor PSN connection. Different result on the XBox 360. As smooth as could be.


I don't know how Live or PSN is anymore so I can't say how the content is delivered. For updates I'd assume it'd come from the dev and not PS, in which it'd be on the devs side (connection, servers, demand) as to the speed. FPS wouldn't drop because of your connection... things just wouldn't happen, stop moving, circle, idle, etc. For most games it depends on everyone's and mainly the hosts connection. PSN/Live don't have much play.

But on that note, kill the off topic convos before p17 is here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't say SF or LV anywhere. It's going to be LS and Red County.


I'm not saying there will be other cities, but do you expect R* to say that upfront? Or would they rather make you wait and out of nowhere blow your mind w/ "Welcome to the Jungle"? The V site isn't detailed right now as only a little information is out. Saying SF and LV won't be in there is like saying a particular car or weapon or feature won't be in there because it wasn't in the trailer and R* didn't say it definitely was. R*'s post on location was pretty open ended. Only time will tell.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I hope there's a big variety of radio stations... KROSE, some hardcore channel, gangsta rap, and of course some great talk shows.


Definitely talk radio, those are always hilarious, I could actually do without KROSE though, I'm not really a fan of country music. What I'm also hoping for is something along the lines of Radio-X from San Andreas, but with bands like Kyuss, Queens Of The Stone Age, Eagles Of Death Metal, etc that all originated from the LA area (Palm Desert in this case)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Definitely talk radio, those are always hilarious


From WCTR:
Quote:


> And now it's time for some sensationalist propaganda, I mean news


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't say SF or LV anywhere. It's going to be LS and Red County.


It says LS and its surroundings, so that doesn't mean that LV and SF aren't in it. If they really are in the game, R* wouldn't say in the first time they talk about the game, they would show it on a second or third trailer perhaps...
Anyway, it could be the biggest game they ever made by being just LS, being as there are rumours of it being almost to real-life scale.

Btw look at this video


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> It says LS and its surroundings, so that doesn't mean that LV and SF aren't in it. If they really are in the game, R* wouldn't say in the first time they talk about the game, they would show it on a second or third trailer perhaps...
> Anyway, it could be the biggest game they ever made by being just LS, being as there are rumours of it being almost to real-life scale.
> Btw look at this video


Good point







and that video is brilliant


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> But on that note, kill the off topic convos before p17 is here.


Nope. Both our connections where super fast. Even upload speed was exceptionally fast. We both have same provider and speed bundle.


----------



## WC_EEND

I don't know about the 360, but I know that the PS3 can't use wireless-N, it only works with a/b/g, so that might explain why it was slower


----------



## andrews2547

Back on topic now







I don't know if anyone as seen this but I am going to say it anyway.

Cars upgrades will return, and worryingly, we might see the introduction of having to top your ride up with fuel.
Torrential rain fall and tremors will appear in the game.
You can now use people as human shields.
No children as NPCs.

From http://www.gamesradar.com/gta-v-leaks-alleged-ex-rockstar-employee-leaks-map-man-claims-know-all-about-game/

I would put this in the rumour section unless R* does say that is what will be in the game


----------



## WC_EEND

No children as NPC's makes sense, I wouldn't want to see the amount of lawsuits that would rain down on Rockstar because if they allowed to run over children.
Using people as human shields, quite likely (and nicked from Saint's Row: The Third







)
Extreme weather should make the game quite fun, especially if it also has influence on aircraft (ie: turbulence)
I could quite frankly do without the car upgrades, but given how everyone screamed bloody murder when Rocktar did not put it in GTA:IV, it makes sense to include them again I suppose. Having to refuel your vehicle doesn't worry me, if you run out of fuel, you can always just nick another car (though this qould become somewhat more troublesome for aircraft, helicopters and boats







)


----------



## BlackVenom

Will read the article later but, if that map pic goes w/ the article it's been debunked.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> No children as NPC's makes sense, I wouldn't want to see the amount of lawsuits that would rain down on Rockstar because if they allowed to run over children.
> Using people as human shields, quite likely (and nicked from Saint's Row: The Third *The Getaway (well that is the first game to let you do that, that I know of*)
> Extreme weather should make the game quite fun, especially if it also has influence on aircraft (ie: turbulence) *They had that in San Andreas*
> I could quite frankly do without the car upgrades, but given how everyone screamed bloody murder when Rocktar did not put it in GTA:IV, it makes sense to include them again I suppose. Having to refuel your vehicle doesn't worry me, if you run out of fuel, you can always just nick another car (though this qould become somewhat more troublesome for aircraft, helicopters and boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Fixed and added


----------



## WC_EEND

ah yes, I forgot about The Getaway, it's been a while since I last played it








Also, I don't recall turbulence when flying during extreme weather in San Andreas and I've flown a fair bit







the thing I recall most of all from San Andreas was that the sound effects would always go away during a thunderstorm for some reason.


----------



## Blk

On San Andreas, with bad weather, it's harder to drive (I don't know about flying though, never noticed)


----------



## andrews2547

So am I the only one who noticed turbulence in planes and helicopters?


----------



## Blk

I've probably noticed it but I don't remember it, as I don't usually fly when the weather is crappy.


----------



## xzamples

this game is going to be cray


----------



## BlackVenom

The info in that article was debunked by Kotaku.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> On San Andreas, with bad weather, it's harder to drive (I don't know about flying though, never noticed)


Same w/ IV during rain.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So am I the only one who noticed turbulence in planes and helicopters?


I don't recall turbulance... but I was always flying like a nut so i may have just never noticed.


----------



## CovertCover

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> Exactly. Exactly the reason why they CAN'T bring the rest out on DLC. That would be a HUGE amount of GB to download, AND they would bring out 1/3rd of a game, wt* is that about?
> Yes. Unfortunately it really is alot faster. I've seen it with my own eyes. For example; a friend of mine downloaded the same DLC as I. He owned an XBox 360 (PS3 now) and I owned a PS3. I was there when it donwloaded. It was a pretty hugh file. It downloaded so incredibly faster than it did on my PS3. Incredible. XBox LIVE is also MUCH more stable. For example; we both used to play GTA online ALOT (seperate cosoles, obviously), and when there where alot of explosions of cars with RPG's and alot of people near really each other, my FPS dropped. Because of the poor PSN connection. Different result on the XBox 360. As smooth as could be.
> No what? Arguments please.
> A minor update from me, look at this;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Led Nuke on the left. Could he be the guy on the left? Most likely!_
> And this:
> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2103188/
> It looks like Niko Bellic wil be in GTA V after all!
> _Edit: It's a shame we can't see Ned's ear shape, that would confirm alot since that's different on everyone!_


Well lets see, I own both a PS3 and a Xbox. I get about 2.5-3Mb/s download on my Xbox, while I get between 3.2-3.5Mb/s on my PS3. It has nothing to do with their networking capabilities. It all comes down to your ISP and who pays them more money.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I don't recall turbulance... *but I was always flying like a nut so i may have just never noticed.*


Haha so true.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I don't know about the 360, but I know that the PS3 can't use wireless-N, it only works with a/b/g, so that might explain why it was slower


We where both on wired connections. I never use wireless. Only for laptop and iPhone.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> *No children as NPC's makes sense, I wouldn't want to see the amount of lawsuits that would rain down on Rockstar because if they allowed to run over children.*
> Using people as human shields, quite likely (and nicked from Saint's Row: The Third
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> Extreme weather should make the game quite fun, especially if it also has influence on aircraft (ie: turbulence)
> I could quite frankly do without the car upgrades, but given how everyone screamed bloody murder when Rocktar did not put it in GTA:IV, it makes sense to include them again I suppose. Having to refuel your vehicle doesn't worry me, if you run out of fuel, you can always just nick another car (though this qould become somewhat more troublesome for aircraft, helicopters and boats
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Makes sence? Dude, it's GTA. You can kill kids in The Sims for crying out loud!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CovertCover*
> 
> Well lets see, I own both a PS3 and a Xbox. I get about 2.5-3Mb/s download on my Xbox, while I get between 3.2-3.5Mb/s on my PS3. It has nothing to do with their networking capabilities. It all comes down to your ISP and who pays them more money.


Ofcourse you have both, you're trying to prove me wrong. Duh. But I'm telling you man, there was a significant speed difference. We both had clean consoles and 1 game isntalled. Hell, we even bought the same router and cables together... Come to think of it, we both live in the same type of house with both the same layout and cable placement...


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> Makes sence? Dude, it's GTA. You can kill kids in The Sims for crying out loud!


well yeah, but in The Sims you can't run them over or shoot them or blow them up, can you?

Back ontopic, I do hope Rockstar gives us a new trailer as christmas present


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> Makes sence? Dude, it's GTA. You can kill kids in The Sims for crying out loud!
> 
> 
> 
> well yeah, but in The Sims you can't run them over or shoot them or blow them up, can you?
> 
> Back ontopic, I do hope Rockstar gives us a new trailer as christmas present
Click to expand...

No, but death = death. No matter what cause... I think they should implent children, elderly, disabled and *******. Why not? Come on it's GTA man. Besides, what gives R* the right to kill adults? I mean, they're still al people. Who gives? It's a *GAME*!

_Edit: What's wrong with the word r e t a r d? R e t a r d is short for Men-tal Re-tar-da-tion - or MR. It's a disorder, nothing wrong with that, right?_


----------



## ps-gunkie

With PETA complaining about the 'brutal' stabbing of a rat in Battlefield 3, I can only imagine what would happen if Rockstar allowed us to use fun weapons like chainsaws and baseball bats on children, elderly, disabled,... Jack Thompson would pop up out of nowhere and get GTA V banned everywhere.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*
> 
> With PETA complaining about the 'brutal' stabbing of a rat in Battlefield 3, I can only imagine what would happen if Rockstar allowed us to use fun weapons like chainsaws and baseball bats on children, elderly, disabled,... Jack Thompson would pop up out of nowhere and get GTA V banned everywhere.


Well that's too freacking bad. It's only a game!

_Edit: Freaking_


----------



## Blk

Too bad other people can't realize that.


----------



## BlackVenom

These look legit:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1168682/hbg-grand-theft-auto-map-and-screenshot-leaked


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> These look legit:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1168682/hbg-grand-theft-auto-map-and-screenshot-leaked










I was just about to post that









The map looks disappointingly small


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The map looks disappointingly small


completely agree with you here, although I'm inclined to think these are fake. to me they look like they took LS + Red County, and turned it into desert. Also, the Santa Monica pier, which was clearly visible in the trailer, seems to have gone missing on the map.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> _Edit: What's wrong with the word r e t a r d? R e t a r d is short for Men-tal Re-tar-da-tion - or MR. It's a disorder, nothing wrong with that, right?_


Actually there is.
Quote:


> According to the Oxford English Dictionary, the first record of the usage of the word *censor* is from circa 1489. At that point in time, that word meant to keep back, hinder, or impede. Now, in 2008, the word "******" is used in common vernacular as a replacement for the word "idiot" or "dummy".
> ...
> Well, the word *censor* was first found printed in American newspapers in 1704. It was used to describe the slowing down or the diminishing of something.
> ...
> Now, one could hear the word *censor* used as an insult to someone by using it to call them "dumb" or "ignorant".


from here

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> completely agree with you here, although I'm inclined to think these are fake. to me they look like they took LS + Red County, and turned it into desert. Also, the Santa Monica pier, which was clearly visible in the trailer, seems to have gone missing on the map.


If the Santa Monica pier is in that map then I think it is this bit that has been circled:



If that is the pier then the map is absolutely huge and I don't think there will be any need for any map expansions









Here is a picture of me estimating the size of the GTA V map by using the airport runway from GTA IV as a template to guess how big the GTA V map is. Here is the result:



HOLY MACKEREL!!!!!!!!

Something makes me thing there definitely will be flyable planes in GTA V.

EDIT: Also compare the size of the pier from GTA IV on the first island to what I think is the Santa Monica pier in V.


----------



## WC_EEND

I also have a sneaking suspicion that the light blue line is meant to represent a train line (which is a very odd colour for a train line in my opinion)


----------



## andrews2547

I was thinking exactly the same thing.


----------



## /Ben

Here are all the leaked images in full size:




























I think they're fake. And this is why:










The angles and the placement of the 2 building in the back are way off...

And the graphics not like anything in the trailer. IF they're real, this is probably pre-aplha-beta or something. I don't know. And here's another picture why I think it's fake:










The guy in the "leaked" GTA V footage is standing EXACTLY like Lopez is. And th wall begind lopez is also EXACTLY at the same spot as the one in GTA V.

Sorry guys...Don't get your hopes up too high. People will do anything for a bit of attention/money these days. Especially if they can fake GTA V stuff.

And here's something else:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DSO Gaming*
> After further investigation, it seems that the screenshots are bogus. First of all, according to Image Error Analysis, the aforementioned images have been edited lots of times. Some might say that it's due to the fact that they are off-screen images, right? Fair enough. However, a lot of assets were re-used. Additionally, the dollar is placed at the wrong place in the map screens (it always comes before the number). And then there is that similar screenshot from GTA IV.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> I think they're fake. And this is why:
> The angles and the placement of the 2 building in the back are way off...
> And the graphics not like anything in the trailer. IF they're real, this is probably pre-aplha-beta or something. I don't know. And here's another picture why I think it's fake:
> The guy in the "leaked" GTA V footage is standing EXACTLY like Lopez is. And th wall begind lopez is also EXACTLY at the same spot as the one in GTA V.
> Sorry guys...Don't get your hopes up too high. People will do anything for a bit of attention/money these days. Especially if they can fake GTA V stuff.
> And here's something else:


I personally think the map is real.

EDIT: If the GTA V map leak is real then I have made a comparison with all the other GTA maps using the airport runway as a template on how big it is, so it is probably not the correct scale. I made one anyway : wheee:

Left: GTA V
Middle top: GTA IV
Middle middle: Vice City
Middle bottom: GTA III
Right: San Andreas


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm with /Ben with regards to the screenshots. The map could indeed very well be real. Based on your scaling Andrews2547, am I right in understanding that the leaked map is slightly bigger than GTA:SA's map? One thing to bear in mind though when using runways a measurement tool is that different runways can have different lenghts (and while we're on the subject of runways, I hope they get proper numbers this time instead of just all being numbered '69').

PS: +rep for taking the time for making a side-by-side comparison of all the GTA maps


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> "We do not comment on rumors, speculation and general internet lunacy. We do appreciate seeing the passion gaming fans have shown toward Grand Theft Auto V and we look forward to sharing more information with everyone soon."


Source


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Andrews2547, am I right in understanding that the leaked map is slightly bigger than GTA:SA's map? One thing to bear in mind though when using runways a measurement tool is that different runways can have different lenghts.


Well assuming they are all the same length then yes GTA V (if it is the real map and not just a photoshopped image) is slightly bigger than SA.

I forgot to mention I used Los Santos International Airport runway as the scaling thing.


----------



## WC_EEND

Which Los Santos International, the one from GTA:SA or the one from GTA:V?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Which Los Santos International, the one from GTA:SA or the one from GTA:V?


The main template was GTA V. I was talking about getting the right size for SA.


----------



## WC_EEND

I thought so, but I just wanted to be sure. Something else I just noticed is that the access roads to the terminal are on the other side of the airport when you compare GTA:V to GTA:SA.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I thought so, but I just wanted to be sure. Something else I just noticed is that the access roads to the terminal are on the other side of the airport when you compare GTA:V to GTA:SA.


Yeah it does look like it. When R* said they are going to get rid of everything from the GTA III era I think they meant they are going to get rid of the old maps and redesign them. Just take a look at the difference between the GTA III/Liberty City Stories and compare it to the GTA IV map


----------



## BlackVenom

*waiting for release*
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Which Los Santos International, the one from GTA:SA or the one from GTA:V?


Either way, he wins!


----------



## /Ben

As I said before, maps are probably fake.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> As I said before, maps are probably fake.


You can't say the map is fake just because the $ is on the other side of the number. Some countries do it like that.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> *waiting for release*
> Either way, he wins!


----------



## Riou

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Actually there is.
> from here
> If the Santa Monica pier is in that map then I think it is this bit that has been circled:
> 
> If that is the pier then the map is absolutely huge and I don't think there will be any need for any map expansions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a picture of me estimating the size of the GTA V map by using the airport runway from GTA IV as a template to guess how big the GTA V map is. Here is the result:
> 
> HOLY MACKEREL!!!!!!!!
> Something makes me thing there definitely will be flyable planes in GTA V.
> EDIT: Also compare the size of the pier from GTA IV on the first island to what I think is the Santa Monica pier in V.


What you are circling is actually closer to the Long Beach/San Pedro Pier if I were to guess. That is where most of the cargo ships dock at in California. The Santa Monica Pier seems to be more north along the coastline west of the city.

Santa Monica Pier = west Los Angeles

Long Beach/San Pedro Pier = southwest Los Angeles

That is if this map is actually legit. It is likely faked, but we shall see.


----------



## WC_EEND

That's exactly what some Google Mapsing (is that even a word?







) tought me as well, though I also noticed it's barely noiceable on Google Maps as well, so it bight be on there but not visible due to the fact that the map is fairly zoomed out.


----------



## /Ben

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You can't say the map is fake just because the $ is on the other side of the number. Some countries do it like that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> As I said before, maps are *probably* fake.


I never said it was fake. Read. And the US has the $ icon in front of the number. And all GTA's have the $ icon in front of the number. No reason they woulden't do it now...


----------



## BlackVenom

if it is fake, i give the creator props for being creative. map looks decent.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by */Ben*
> 
> I never said it was fake. Read. And the US has the $ icon in front of the number. And all GTA's have the $ icon in front of the number. No reason they woulden't do it now...


If I remember correctly the Russian, Japanese and Eastern Europe has the $ after the number. Oh yeah GTA isn't made in the US, it is made in Scotland. That's why there is so much British humour in GTA games


----------



## Theelichtje

I just found the biggest rumor of all: at 0:54, where the guy i hammering the for sale sign in to the ground, written on the curb, is 24 05, possible release date?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Theelichtje*
> 
> I just found the biggest rumor of all: at 0:54, where the guy i hammering the for sale sign in to the ground, written on the curb, is 24 05, possible release date?


People have already seen that and said it weeks ago







I was one of the first people to say that







If you are quick enough and pause it in the right place when the postal truck goes past it says "We aim not to lose it" then it says "for sale" then "24 05. GTA is made in Scotland and the date format is DD/MM/YY so it could be released 25th May


----------



## Theelichtje

haha ok, i was too lazy to read trough 20 pages, and too happy too







who knows


----------



## Blk

I want 2nd trailer NAO!


----------



## andrews2547

So do I







Then we can make more guesses as to what will be in the game


----------



## Blk

http://www.igta5.com/landmarks-and-other-buildings


----------



## WC_EEND

Belgian games store chain Game Mania (sort of the Belgian equivalent to the UK's GAME) lists Q4 2012 as GTA5 release date on their site


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Belgian games store chain Game Mania (sort of the Belgian equivalent to the UK's GAME) lists Q4 2012 as GTA5 release date on their site


Don't believe it







Walmart says it will be released 21st Jan 2012*

*If I remember correctly, I tried to look but the Walmart website is the worst website in the world.


----------



## WC_EEND

Just had a quick look on the Walmart site, using "GTA" in the search box which yielded everything but GTA5, so point taken









and yeah, I tend to call those release dates coservative guesses. My personal prediction is May-June (aka exam time, so I hope not







). Still, it'll probably be out before they manage to form a government over here


----------



## andrews2547

If it is out during your exams you should sue R* for distracting you


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Still, it'll probably be out before they manage to form a government over here


You're probably right, which is a good thing for gamers around the world, not so good for us Belgians, but meh







. At least we'll have GTA5 to forget all about that then







.


----------



## WC_EEND

*ahum* http://www.overclock.net/t/1173829/fpswin-more-gta-v-rumours-revealed *ahum*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> *ahum* http://www.overclock.net/t/1173829/fpswin-more-gta-v-rumours-revealed *ahum*


Broken link


----------



## WC_EEND

looks like the thread got deleted, here's the link to the article in question: http://fpswin.com/shooter-2/gta-rumours/


----------



## Blk

The majority of those are old news. I can't see those being real, but it would be awesome if they were.


----------



## andrews2547

That looks awesome







I just wish that rumour means something that will happen rather than some random guy on the internet got bored and decided to make something up. Here is some things that I do want in GTA V

You can take part in underground cage fights
Your character's skills controlling vehicles will improve with experience.
You can make home made weapons.
Cops will use tear gas, attack dogs and riot gear among other items.
Weapons available include remote mines, flamethrowers, trip wires, claymores, swords and axes.
You can use random civilians as a human shield.
Players can choose to hijack planes.
Basketball and weight training are necessary to build player stamina.

I don't really want refuelling, that would just become annoying after a while unless they do it like in Mafia 1 where a full tank of fuel will last like for ever.


----------



## WC_EEND

I seem to remember underground cage fighting being present in The Ballad Of Gay Tony so it seems quite likely that that'll be in the game.


----------



## andrews2547

Yup







arm wrestling as well







well that wasn't in TBoGT but it was in RDR







I don't see why it would be in GTA V, Los Santos is supposed to be the home of 'gangstas' and arm wrestling isn't very 'gangsta'


----------



## BlackVenom

We need a new trailer to over analyze.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> We need a new trailer to over analyze.


When I first read that I thought it said "The new trailer is out lets analyze it" I was all like




























then I re-read it and I was like


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> When I first read that I thought it said "The new trailer is out lets analyze it" I was all like
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> then I re-read it and I was like


heh, same here really


----------



## BlackVenom

lol my bad. I hope R* puts one out in December.... or releases some more information.


----------



## Blk

GTA IV's second trailer was released about 3 months after the first one, so... I don't know.


----------



## PMan007

Hopefully we wil see something new before holidays...

Can't wait to install it and to drive around in this new version of San Andreas!!!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Any new rumors recently?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Hopefully we wil see something new before holidays...
> Can't wait to install it and to drive around in this new version of *Los Santos*!!!!!


Fixed


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Any new rumors recently?
> Fixed


Rumors have died down a bit. And he wasn't incorrect by saying San Andreas as the country side is included and odds are at least 1 small town will be included.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Rumors have died down a bit. And he wasn't incorrect by saying San Andreas as the country side is included and odds are at least 1 small town will be included.


The country side is Red Country







That was in Los Santos in GTA SA


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Any new rumors recently?
> Fixed


I know what I was writing.







Los Santos is part of San Andreas, I wasn't saying that it will be the total SA like we know it.

But, R* stated that GTA V would be Los Santos and surrounding. They never said that SF and LV would not be there....Hopefully they will !!!








Maybe in a DLC ?!?


----------



## andrews2547

I really doubt SF and LV will be in it. GTA V is going to be on consoles as well and the current discs (I'm not sure about Blu-Ray though) can barely handle games like BF3 and that doesn't even have very big maps. If SF and LV are in GTA V then it will probably be DLC but then again I did see a statment the other day from R* saying that they don't even want to make DLC like EfLC again and all they did was add a few extra enter-able buildings and a short story. I doubt they are going to release whole cities. It would be awesome though


----------



## WC_EEND

Dual-layered blu-ray discs can hold about 50GB, so I doubt capacity would be an issue for PS3, 360 on the other hand might be slightly more troublesome considering LA Noire came on 3 DVD discs


----------



## RipperRoo

Isn't anyone concerned with game system requirements it might have for PC xD


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm going to buy the PS3 version anyway, so not really no. If GTA:IV is anything to go by, the PC version will be horribly optimized anyway


----------



## andrews2547

I will probably be able to run it on low with my sigrig







But by the time it is out I should have a 2500K or 3500K (if that is going to be the name of Ivy Bridge i5) and dual SLI 560s or 580s or the next gen 660s or 680s. And I think R* learnt their lesson with GTA IV, remember the Rockstar Advanced Game Engine was the first time R* ever used it in GTA IV so it would have been buggy and not that good. But take a look at RDR it uses the same engine and it is massively improved.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I really doubt SF and LV will be in it. GTA V is going to be on consoles as well and the current discs (I'm not sure about Blu-Ray though) can barely handle games like BF3 and that doesn't even have very big maps. If SF and LV are in GTA V then it will probably be DLC but then again I did see a statment the other day from R* saying that they don't even want to make DLC like EfLC again and all they did was add a few extra enter-able buildings and a short story. I doubt they are going to release whole cities. It would be awesome though


Keyword : LIKE.

If the DLC for GTA V are not like EFLC (read different), maybe it will be an entire new cities instead of using the same one!!!

Maybe I'm just crazy and I expect to much for that future content!!!!


----------



## andrews2547

I doubt it. I think R* said EfLC was to much work or something I don't think they are going to put 2 new cities but we will have to wait and see


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I doubt it.


So I'm not crazy ???


----------



## BlackVenom

PC Requirements... I hope they get it optimized better on PC. That being said, PC ~will get delayed (which is bs when it barely gets ported) and I will be using my PS3 again.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I doubt it. I think R* said EfLC was to much work or something I don't think they are going to put 2 new cities but we will have to wait and see


Well they lost money because they went 360 exclusive... which was a completely stupid decision and even R* will say that.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The country side is Red Country
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Los Santos was in Red County* in GTA SA


Fixed. We already know it's not _just_ Los Santos.


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Same here BlackVenom il get it for my PS3 first then wait for them to port it over to PC and iron out any problems before I get it for PC. I can see the PC version being 6 months after the Consoles though







, But I cant wait to hear more about this epic game. Bring on the next trailer







.


----------



## luanswan2002

I wonder if GTA V will use the cool facial technology from L.A. Noire?

This is awesome.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftk3f_0WZww


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> I wonder if GTA V will use the cool facial technology from L.A. Noire?
> This is awesome.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftk3f_0WZww


I kind of doubt they will implement it. That video is pretty funny.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *luanswan2002*
> 
> I wonder if GTA V will use the cool facial technology from L.A. Noire?
> This is awesome.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftk3f_0WZww


If rumours are correct then yes they will. But like BlackVenom said I doubt they will


----------



## BlackVenom

Looks like I need to redo the OP a bit. R* needs to throw us a frickin' bone, eh?


----------



## WC_EEND

by the way, I came across this the other day:



The one on the left is plausible (CJ), the middle is confirmed to be not Tommy (or atleast, not Tommy voiced by Ray Liotta), and the one on the right could very well be Niko indeed


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> by the way, I came across this the other day:
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the left is plausible (CJ), the middle is confirmed to be not Tommy (or atleast, not Tommy voiced by Ray Liotta), and the one on the right could very well be Niko indeed


I have already posted that







or something similar to that.

The one on the left is not CJ. SA was set in 1992 and GTA V is set (or rumored to and more than likely) in 2012 which would make CJ at least 46 years old.
The one in the middle might be Tommy but with a different voice but if that is the case then Tommy has had some plastic surgery.
The one on the right is not Niko. At the end of GTA IV you have at least $250,000 (I had $1,340,365) If Niko carried on making money the way he he does then in 2012 he should have at least $10,000,000.


----------



## ChicknWafflZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> by the way, I came across this the other day:
> 
> The one on the left is plausible (CJ), the middle is confirmed to be not Tommy (or atleast, not Tommy voiced by Ray Liotta), and the one on the right could very well be Niko indeed


It's stupid how people think that guy is CJ just because he is black. He looks absolutely nothing like Carl. Also, I don't think any of the previous protagonists are the main character. As awesome as it would be to bring back an old character, Rockstar has made countless GTA titles and never once did they repeat using a character. I don't think it would be any different here.


----------



## WC_EEND

My personal guess is that Niko will probably return for a minor role in GTA:V. Having characters from the GTA3-era returning seems unlikely to me.


----------



## iErika

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Icekilla*
> 
> I'm wondering if they'll also include San Fierro and Las Venturas. If that's the case, this game will be ENORMOUS!
> Also, how the hell will they fit this into a DVD?


If the titles says GTA V San Andreas yes there will be San Fierro and Las Venturas, did you see the Half Dome on the trailer, it is San Fierro! this would be awesome, i love the country side. I hope they bump into CJ's ex latina girlfriend Catarina. that girl is a gangster, i remembered Catarinas last boyfriend was a GTA III protagonist.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> by the way, I came across this the other day:
> 
> The one on the left is plausible (CJ), the middle is confirmed to be not Tommy (or atleast, not Tommy voiced by Ray Liotta), and the one on the right could very well be Niko indeed


My Cj was always buff, poor CJ turned drug addict. I dont think its Niko. Niko is such a strong man to be a beggar.


----------



## iErika

I have both XBOX and PS3 but i'll still be buying this on PC even if its ported....Camera on PC sucks though when youre using a mouse, and theres auto-aim when u use an xbox controller


----------



## Water Cooled

^ Totally agree, if they do it goes against what they have set as a character.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChicknWafflZ*
> 
> GTA titles and never once did they repeat using a character.


Claude Speed was the protagonist in GTA II and GTA III
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iErika*
> 
> I hope they bump into CJ's ex latina girlfriend Catarina. that girl is a gangster


No. That won't happen. Catarina was killed in the final mission of GTA III


----------



## Blk

Can't wait for a new trailer or at least some new info


----------



## andrews2547

Me to


----------



## PMan007

Me to









Can't wait to see somthing new


----------



## computerparts

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Claude Speed was the protagonist in GTA II and GTA III
> No. That won't happen. Catarina was killed in the final mission of GTA III


Clause was awesome. Glad Catarina was killed off in GTA III. She was so psycho, reminded me of one of my ex gf's.


----------



## andrews2547

Any new info or rumors yet?


----------



## BlackVenom

Not that I've seen.R* is probably timing their hype.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Any new info or rumors yet?


2012 will be their most impressive and absolutely BEST fiscal year, so Rockstar will 99.9% most likely release it this year. Their current Max Payne 3 game is using their most up to date Rage Engine with the Euphoria Physx Engine, so it's best to assume that GTA V will be too and probably include it's own tweaks and improvements as well. During GTA IV pretty much all the main and sister Rockstar companies were working together, offloading work as a whole, so it's best to assume they're doing the same (although Rockstar North are taking the lead with GTA V).


----------



## BlackVenom

I want to completely forget about this game until it comes out. "TOO. MUCH. PRESSURE!"









I'll work on fixin' the OP soon.


----------



## andrews2547

This isn't really about GTA V but I think it is awesome







R* is talking about the GTA III rumours

Part 1: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19861/grand-theft-auto-iii-your-questions-answered-part-one-claude-dar.html
Part 2: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19981/grand-theft-auto-iii-your-questions-answered-part-two-911-the-gh.html

As it turns out most of them weren't true.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> 2012 will be their most impressive and absolutely BEST fiscal year, so Rockstar will 99.9% most likely release it this year. Their current Max Payne 3 game is using their most up to date Rage Engine with the Euphoria *Physx** Engine, so it's best to assume that GTA V will be too and probably include it's own tweaks and improvements as well. During GTA IV pretty much all the main and sister Rockstar companies were working together, offloading work as a whole, so it's best to assume they're doing the same (*although Rockstar North are taking the lead with GTA V*).












* R* has never used Physx and Eurphoria is more of an animation engine. Or do you mean R* is using Physx in Max Payne 3?
** R* North has always been the lead with GTA games, they invented the GTA series.


----------



## WC_EEND

I really hope GTA:V will be either for current gen consoles or nextgen consoles but with a decent working PC version at lauch (unlike GTA:IV)


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This isn't really about GTA V but I think it is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> R* is talking about the GTA III rumours
> Part 1: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19861/grand-theft-auto-iii-your-questions-answered-part-one-claude-dar.html
> Part 2: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19981/grand-theft-auto-iii-your-questions-answered-part-two-911-the-gh.html
> As it turns out most of them weren't true.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> * R* has never used Physx and Eurphoria is more of an animation engine. Or do you mean R* is using Physx in Max Payne 3?
> ** R* North has always been the lead with GTA games, they invented the GTA series.


* I was talking about the ragdoll physx.

* And i know Rockstar North made and invented the GTA series, but they often have some of the smaller sister companies help them with a few little things here and there.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I really hope GTA:V will be either for current gen consoles or nextgen consoles but with a decent working PC version at lauch (unlike GTA:IV)


Judging by the graphics I would say it is current gen. So other than HDD space I think the recommended requirements for PC are going to be pretty much the same as GTA IV, this is my guess of the system requirements:

Min:
Intel Core i3 2100 / AMD Phenom II X3 B77
3 GB RAM
512 MB nVidia GT 430 / 512 MB AMD Radeon HD5550
20 GB HDD

Rec:
Intel Core i5 2400 / AMD FX 4100
6 GB RAM
1.5 GB nVidia GT 545 / 2 GB AMD Radeon HD 6570
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> * I was talking about the ragdoll physx.
> * And i know Rockstar North made and invented the GTA series, but they often have some of the smaller sister companies help them with a few little things here and there.


Oh I thought you meant Physx as in the graphics engine made by nVidia







Euphoria is a physics engine









And I see what you mean now.


----------



## BlackVenom

Oh, I could only hope those would be the system requirements.... that'd mean it was actually optimized this round. I'm sure we won't get an as crappy port... IV was their first go w/ the new engine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> * I was talking about the ragdoll physx.
> 
> * And i know Rockstar North made and invented the GTA series, but they often have some of the smaller sister companies help them with a few little things here and there.


Spell it physics, then; Physx is a branded engine and when you say physx people are going to think that. And yea a lot of the other Rockstar divisions have come in to play.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Oh, I could only hope those would be the system requirements.... that'd mean it was actually optimized this round. I'm sure we won't get an as crappy port... IV was their first go w/ the new engine.
> Spell it physics, then; Physx is a branded engine and when you say physx people are going to think that. And yea a lot of the other Rockstar divisions have come in to play.


Apologies.


----------



## Blk

Recent rumours say it is not far stretched to think it will only release in 2013, what do you guys think? I sure hope it's released this year, I can't wait much longer


----------



## andrews2547

IIRC GTA games are released around 6 months after the first trailer so if GTA V is no different then it should be released around April-May most likely May if it is no different to the other GTAs


----------



## WC_EEND

I have a sneaking suspicion Rockatar will announce a release date on E3. Also, Don't forget that GTA:IV was originally planned to release in October '07 but was postponed to April '08


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> IIRC GTA games are released around 6 months after the first trailer so if GTA V is no different then it should be released around April-May most likely May if it is no different to the other GTAs


The thing is, Max Payne 3 is going to be released in March, I don't think Rockstar would want to compete with themselves.


----------



## BlackVenom

No 2013. Must have now.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I have a sneaking suspicion Rockatar will announce a release date on E3. Also, Don't forget that GTA:IV was originally planned to release in October '07 but was postponed to April '08


It was delayed because they had issues with the new engine and the new consoles. This round should be smooth(er).


----------



## Blk

Welp, MP3 got delayed until May, guess that rules out a summer release for GTA V...


----------



## andrews2547

It might be released late Nov - early Dec if we are lucky







Still that is ages away.


----------



## PMan007

Exactly 3 months, GTA V was announced. Then no news at all from R* or TTwo since the release of the trailer on november 2nd.









Happy 3 months GTA V !!!!


----------



## PMan007

Sorry for the double post..I wasn't able to edit my previous post

Exactly 3 months ago, GTA V was announced.
Then no news at all from R* or TTwo since the release of the trailer on november 2nd.

Happy 3 months GTA V !!!!


----------



## BlackVenom

Do you know how to edit or was it just not working?

3 months and no news...


----------



## WC_EEND

maybe it was just Rockstar trolling us?


----------



## andrews2547

I think R* do this with every release. Hopefully we should have some more news soon







official or otherwise.


----------



## Blk

Well they announced it 3 months ago, but the trailer only came out on the 2nd of November, so... We should have some news next month, I hope.
I'm really excited about the game and more news, but I love how rockstar doesn't let any info leak, total mystery.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Well they announced it 3 months ago, but the trailer only came out on the 2nd of November, so... We should have some news next month, I hope.
> I'm really excited about the game and more news, but I love how rockstar doesn't let any info leak, total mystery.


true, they seem to be one of the few devs that manage to prevent info leaking


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Do you know how to edit or was it just not working?


I know how to edit, it didn't work.


----------



## andrews2547

RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS RUMOURS









http://www.inentertainment.co.uk/20120123/gta-5-characters-that-could-crossover/


----------



## WC_EEND

Heh, funny, I came across that article like 10 mins ago


----------



## icanhasburgers

2012 will be Rockstar's best Fiscal year, so they will almost certainly release GTA V this year. The amount of cash they will make in shares and all that joo joo would be colossal.


----------



## AbhishekM

Rockstar should release a new trailer of GTA V as soon as possible.


----------



## zefs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AbhishekM*
> 
> Rockstar should release a new *gameplay* trailer of GTA V as soon as possible.


Fixed


----------



## WC_EEND

temporary solution: GTA:IV + iENhancer + car mods


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> 2012 will be Rockstar's best Fiscal year, so they will almost certainly release GTA V this year. The amount of cash they will make in shares and all that joo joo would be colossal.


Yeah it makes me want to buy some shares in R*







I could make a fortune.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> temporary solution: GTA:IV + iENhancer + car mods


I don't think I can run iENhancer







I can just about run GTA IV on high at 1080p and still get 35-45 FPS


----------



## arfaad

I liked the gameplay elements of San Andreas, which handles similarly to GTA III.

I have seen people play GTA IV and I did not like it. The movement seemed awkward and quite unlike anything seen in the series, as did the driving. I would like to see GTA V be an improved San Andreas - type game with lots more to do and better AI. From the trailers it can be inferred that the models are much better as is the graphics. It will be better for Rockstar to build on the elements that we love, the elements of gameplay that they themselves pioneered to become the gripping entertainment that GTA is.

I doubt that that was CJ running from the cops btw. I think if CJ comes in this game as a character (NPC) he would have to be the most revered and God-like person in the game because of all the things he did in San Andreas - don't want to spoil it for anyone, but sinking a flotilla of ships with a stolen fighter jet is not something a common thug does. CJ epitomized the immortality of GTA characters, and Vice City is no different either with Vercetti.

Rockstar, stick to the script. We like GTA for GTA, don't try to make it something else as you did with GTA IV.


----------



## Blk

GTA V development 'making great progress'


----------



## vikingsteve

#1 most important thing

what is the soundtrack like? it was a deal-breaker for me in both GTA4 and San Andreas...

conversely it made Vice City one of the best games I've ever played


----------



## Blk

I loved San Andreas' radio stations. Can't really compare it to Vice City though, different eras, both awesome in different styles. I did dislike GTA IV's music.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> GTA V development 'making great progress'


NOT ENOUGH INFOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It only makes the wait hurt more.









Thanks for the update, though.


----------



## Blk

If Rockstar doesn't release more info about the game this month I'm gonna... Im gonna... I'm gonna wait like everyone else.


----------



## icanhasburgers

I wouldn't, not for now at least. Rockstar aren't making as much profit in revenues and other things as much as when Red Dead was around in a recent analysis. Keep an eye out for a second trailer/release date first imo before putting anything into stock/shares.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah it makes me want to buy some shares in R*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could make a fortune.


----------



## ErOR

Man I hope the driving physics in V is going to be like GTA IV, or at least mod-able like it, love the realistic driving.

I also loved the hit detection from IV as well, probably the best feel in any game I've played.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ErOR*
> 
> Man I hope the driving physics in V is going to be like GTA IV, or at least mod-able like it, love the realistic driving.
> I also loved the hit detection from IV as well, probably the best feel in any game I've played.


I hope they work on more breakable parts and get the speed fixed. I tested the theory that driving 70 in a 25 w/ traffic is hard... IT ISN'T!! (Enter Insanity Wolf)


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I hope they work on more breakable parts and get the speed fixed. I tested the theory that driving 70 in a 25 w/ traffic is hard... IT ISN'T!! (Enter Insanity Wolf)


Not really following you there







Do you mean driving 75 mph in 25 mph traffic?


----------



## Sanders54

I would also like more realistic car damage... if you drive a car in full speed against another speeding car and do an frontcollosion neither of the cars should be driveable


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sanders54*
> 
> I would also like more realistic car damage... if you drive a car in full speed against another speeding car and do an frontcollosion neither of the cars should be driveable


Yeah but that would be incredibly annoying when you are in a driving mission and you go wrong. You would have to start again from the beginning.


----------



## WC_EEND

True, or they could implement a system like Burnout: Paradise did: show a horrible crash and then have progressive visual damage on the car, the more you crash.


----------



## Sanders54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah but that would be incredibly annoying when you are in a driving mission and you go wrong. You would have to start again from the beginning.


Yes, but you are rarely in a situation where totalling your car voids the mission, usually you can just steal a new one. And then again, if you are in a pursuit a collision now would severely cripple your speed and health and make your pursuers shoot you down anyway...


----------



## Blk

GTA V details in a few months

fffuuuuu.gif


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> GTA V details in a few months
> fffuuuuu.gif


Damnnnn. Man, Rockstar is at such a kush position. They could probably release the game in 2-3 years and still have the same bit of anticipation from their huge fan base. I ******* love Rockstar. Did you see how long the credits list was for GTA IV. Holy jesus, the art.


----------



## BlackVenom

See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1218234/gamezone-grand-theft-auto-5-listed-with-a-possible-release-date#post_16513937


----------



## WC_EEND




----------



## BlackVenom

What to think of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eewX3uhCNkQ&feature=related

Watch the next one (at the end - clicky)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> What to think of this: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eewX3uhCNkQ&feature=related
> Watch the next one (at the end - clicky)


Seems legit


----------



## WC_EEND

is the next one the one with the converible driving up the dirt road? If so then I call BS for the simple reason that Big Smoke is a) dead and b)R* themselves said no characters from the GTA3 era would return.


----------



## andrews2547

And compared to the trailer everything is too shiny


----------



## BlackVenom

That and why is Big Smoke in the middle of BFE? I just want to play the _ game already.


----------



## andrews2547

I have







I know a guy who works at R* North and he let me have ago on the PS3 version.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I have
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know a guy who works at R* North and he let me have ago on the PS3 version.


sure, and I work at Rockstar's secret Belgian office developing very early builds of games


----------



## andrews2547

I'm sure if I did actually know someone who works for R* North they wouldn't even say anything more than "It's still in development"







R* is really good at keeping secrets.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1218234/gamezone-grand-theft-auto-5-listed-with-a-possible-release-date#post_16513937


Too much waiting !!!!!!
Hopefully the PC verison will come out with the console version

Can't wait to install this


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> See here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1218234/gamezone-grand-theft-auto-5-listed-with-a-possible-release-date#post_16513937
> 
> 
> 
> Too much waiting !!!!!!
> Hopefully the PC verison will come out with the console version
> 
> Can't wait to install this
Click to expand...









Not much out game wise atm, seems most of the games are coming out the second half of the year. I cant think of a single good game coming out this year till at least May (Sniper Elite V2 coming May 4th)







, Still it gives me time to finish off my other games.


----------



## WC_EEND

Ah well, I have Mass Effect 3 to keep me entertained until then


----------



## andrews2547

And I will have a Logitech G27 and a number of simulators/hybrids to keep me entertained until GTA Vs PC release


----------



## BlackVenom

Trollin'.

EDIT: lol... didn't see there was yet another page.


----------



## WC_EEND

Well played


----------



## AverageJoe90

Possible game details leaked:

http://www.examiner.com/playstation-in-charlotte/massive-gta-5-information-leak-from-ex-rockstar-employee


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AverageJoe90*
> 
> Possible game details leaked:
> http://www.examiner.com/playstation-in-charlotte/massive-gta-5-information-leak-from-ex-rockstar-employee


I was going to post that but I couldn't be bothered to look for this thread









I quite like this and hope it is true








Quote:


> 4. Police chases are now way more than either running or driving. Depending on how wanted you are, police may bring out riot shields and flash bangs. 5. When someone reaches 4 star wanted level, there will be a radio warning on some stations.
> 
> 1 star - police follow you on foot and try to make an arrest. No sirens, no car chases (unless you are speeding).
> 
> 2 star - police will still attempt to make an arrest. If a weapon is drawn then the police will begin opening fire. Police will use stun guns if a weapon is not drawn.
> 
> 3 star - Chases begin and the police don't care how they stop you, they just want to do it.
> 
> 4 star - road traps, radio stations and much more hostile police.Even when you have evaded them, they will still search for 24 in-game hours for someone matching your description.
> 
> 5 star - shoot to kill, arrest only if it's made very possible. Even when you have evaded them, they will still search for 48 in-game hours for someone matching your description. Few missions become unavailable if you are wanted.
> 
> 6 star - military vehicles come after you. Even when you have evaded them, they will still search for 72 in-game hours for someone matching your description. Some missions become unavailable if you are wanted.


----------



## MGX1016

I hope that's not true. I don't believe 72 in game hours where you have to hide? BS. Once your away you are gone. You can't have cops constantly nagging you. You going to stop playing.


----------



## WC_EEND

May 2013 release date? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Blk

The speed limit thing would be incredibly annoying. Do not want.

Screw realism.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The speed limit thing would be incredibly annoying. Do not want.
> Screw realism.


The speed limit thing wasn't a problem in Mafia 1 and 2









Well I don't think it was.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The speed limit thing wasn't a problem in Mafia 1 and 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well I don't think it was.


Neither did I


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> I hope that's not true. I don't believe 72 in game hours where you have to hide? BS. Once your away you are gone. You can't have cops constantly nagging you. You going to stop playing.


I'm sure they'll have ways for one to change their looks or lower/remove wanted level.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> May 2013 release date? NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


This...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The speed limit thing would be incredibly annoying. Do not want.
> Screw realism.


Nah, it was in the Driver series and wasn't that bad. Barely even remember getting ticked for speeding on Driv3r.


----------



## MGX1016

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I'm sure they'll have ways for one to change their looks or lower/remove wanted level.
> This...
> Nah, it was in the Driver series and wasn't that bad. Barely even remember getting ticked for speeding on Driv3r.


Imagine everytime you get bored and M249 the crowded area in front of the mall you have to go run away and buy more clothes or go home and save. It's always been easy to get away but the fact that you have to do more than just do 200mph on the highway is non-sense


----------



## BlackVenom

Ah, I'd take all of this leak with a grain of salt. Still a year to go, apparently, and I'm sure you won't have to do so much to get rid of some stars. Plus, they'll include cheats, or at least the PC will have them.


----------



## Blk

Yeah it's probably fake, like every other so called "leak" over the past months.

I do hope they put some cool cheats in GTA V. The ones in GTA IV, compared to, say, the ones in San Andreas are laughable.


----------



## MGX1016

What will be the take on loading screens?


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> What will be the take on loading screens?


What do you mean? They'll be like all the other games since SA - one load and good to go.


----------



## MGX1016

I hope so, but if they want to make a really large map such as in Skyrim they will need loading and lots of it


----------



## magic8ball88

I really hope we see better PC performance. It runs horribly on my machine. Barely even playable on medium settings.

I WILL have a 680 before the release though just to make sure lol.


----------



## WC_EEND

How does that work? I can run it fully maxed without a problem on my sig rig.


----------



## andrews2547

And I can almost max it out on my sig rig. You shouldn't have any problems unless you have too many background programs running.


----------



## magic8ball88

I play at 5948x1080

I get really horrible frame rates.


----------



## Cannon19932006

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> I play at 5948x1080
> I get really horrible frame rates.


Your original post was very misleading "barely even playable on medium settings" but your playing at 5948x1080


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cannon19932006*
> 
> Your original post was very misleading "barely even playable on medium settings" but your playing at 5948x1080


Well no one looked at my signature lol. I haven't tried playing the game on a single monitor in forever. Its worth medium settings for the extra screen space. I love when I'm just running down the street and out of the corner of my eye I see a super car that I would have missed otherwise.


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Well no one looked at my signature lol. I haven't tried playing the game on a single monitor in forever. Its worth medium settings for the extra screen space. I love when I'm just running down the street and out of the corner of my eye I see a super car that I would have missed otherwise.


I'm jelly, sir


----------



## NvidiaStorm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> Well no one looked at my signature lol. I haven't tried playing the game on a single monitor in forever. Its worth medium settings for the extra screen space. I love when I'm just running down the street and out of the corner of my eye I see a super car that I would have missed otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm jelly, sir
Click to expand...

Uber jelly, im on a 16" 4/3 until my 24" UltraSharp comes


----------



## magic8ball88

Don't be jelly. It's such a headache! There's ALWAYS something going wrong with it and I can never be satisfied, either with fps, broken menus or stretching. Its a love hate relationship.


----------



## BlackVenom

They don't have an excuse to make it and not have it running well enough this round.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> I really hope we see better PC performance. It runs horribly on my machine. Barely even playable on medium settings.
> 
> I WILL have a 680 before the release though just to make sure lol.


*It doesn't like CF*... so that and running at such resolution are your problems. At 1080p it's quite playable on H+ for me.


----------



## magic8ball88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> They don't have an excuse to make it and not have it running well enough this round.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *magic8ball88*
> 
> I really hope we see better PC performance. It runs horribly on my machine. Barely even playable on medium settings.
> 
> I WILL have a 680 before the release though just to make sure lol.
> 
> 
> 
> *It doesn't like CF*... so that and running at such resolution are your problems. At 1080p it's quite playable on H+ for me.
Click to expand...

Yeah crossfire was a no go. And I would expect that such a big game would work with it. I actually did find a way to get crossfire to work but I only saw like a 5 fps increase.


----------



## BlackVenom

Check this out:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1246347/yt-grand-theft-auto-v-l-s-mob-possible-leaked-theme-song


----------



## andrews2547

It does sound GTA like but I don't think it's real, at least not what is going to be used in the final game. It's too short, it's either fan made or genuinely from R* but not the final version.

Either way I do think it sounds good







I can't really say if it will match GTA V because I don't know the story yet lol I suppose no one outside of R* does. And this is why I want to get a job at R* North even if all I have to do is make people coffee


----------



## Blk

Gaaah, can't wait until MP3 gets out, so we can start getting some info about V.


----------



## BlackVenom

I just want the game already.. lol. This AND SC5 are gonna take too long to come out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Gaaah, can't wait until MP3 gets out, so we can start getting some info about V.


mp3 of that song? Just download the video and convert it to mp3. (Use downloadhelper plugin for FF, and Format Factory to convert it)


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I just want the game already.. lol. This AND SC5 are gonna take too long to come out.
> mp3 of that song? Just download the video and convert it to mp3. (Use downloadhelper plugin for FF, and Format Factory to convert it)


lol, MP3 as in Max Payne 3.


----------



## BlackVenom

Ah. Can't really convert that.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> This AND SC5 are gonna take too long to come out.


SC5 ???

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I just want the game already.. lol.


I could not agree more...


----------



## BlackVenom

SimCity 5


----------



## andrews2547

Okay that was random lol I do want SimCity5







I just hope EA doesn't force us to use origin like they did with BF3


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Okay that was random lol I do want SimCity5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope EA doesn't force us to use origin like they did with BF3


I'll bet you a million pounds they will


----------



## andrews2547

So do I lol These big game publishers are taking DRM too far. The worst DRM I had to deal with was the DRM on TDU2. It said it couldn't find an internet connection, which is fair enough because I wasn't connected to the internet at the time. Then it said I had to activate it offline before I could play it and when I did that it said "Cannot connect to the server"


----------



## Blk

This thread is dead









Bioshock got delayed. Can this mean we get to have GTA V this year?


----------



## WC_EEND

I wouldn't object to that







I couldn't care less about Bioshock Infinite


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> This thread is dead


Well yeah lol there has been no new information


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well yeah lol there has been no new information


Yeah but people could discuss rumours and other stuff, like on GTAforums. They have impressive analysis there.


----------



## andrews2547

I suppose lol I haven't heard any new rumors recently but I did see an analysis of the GTA V trailer done by IGN and they are stupid lol, they said that African American guy is definitely 100% CJ even though in the trailer he looks like he is in his late teens early 20s when CJ should be 40-45 assuming V takes place 2011-2013 and he isn't dead (from all those rumors since GTA IV and the "RIP CJ written on news papers), they also said that homeless guy is definitely Niko Bellic and just basically things like that.


----------



## Blk

Yeah some things are pretty pointless/infounded, but stuff like this for example is pretty rad.


----------



## WC_EEND

While I had already seen it before (a friend of mine linked me to it), I just noticed the car in the 10th pic from the top (can't embed the image because it's on flickr) looks an awful lot like an Audi R8


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> While I had already seen it before (a friend of mine linked me to it), I just noticed the car in the 10th pic from the top (can't embed the image because it's on flickr) looks an awful lot like an Audi R8


Already pointed out








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OP*
> [unknown] (0:57) - Audi R8 look-a-like, Thanks Blk, Possible Banshee replacement? - Thanks andrews2547


----------



## OD Emperor

I've paused the video at the Audi scene, its definitely based off of one, no doubt. But from what I remember (this was months ago I looked at it) it had flared headlights unlike an R8 and therefore is just a similar copy. And a replacement for the banshee? I wouldn't think so because this would be Mid Engine, All Wheel Drive, like an R8 and the GTA IV Banshee was Front Engine, Rear Drive. Totally different, and not to mention that this is based off of a German design, not American like the Banshee would have us think. There wasn't any sort of German Mid Engine supercar in GTA IV. Its probably an addition to the game. Bigger is better am I right?


----------



## Blk

I hope I'm not the only one watching the trailer and searching for news every single day









Already pre-ordered the game


----------



## WC_EEND

every day? I think you're one of teh few though









That said, I've had mine preordered since the first trailer came out


----------



## Blk

The internet might explode when they announce a second trailer.


----------



## OD Emperor

They said they'll release more news on GTA V after Max Payne 3 is out. Which is this month. I don't know the release for MP3 though. Soon most likely.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The internet might *will* explode when they announce a second trailer.


fixed








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> They said they'll release more news on GTA V after Max Payne 3 is out. Which is this month. I don't know the release for MP3 though. Soon most likely.


Max Payne 3 releases next week


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> I've paused the video at the Audi scene, its definitely based off of one, no doubt. But from what I remember (this was months ago I looked at it) it had flared headlights unlike an R8 and therefore is just a similar copy. And a replacement for the banshee? I wouldn't think so because this would be Mid Engine, All Wheel Drive, like an R8 and the GTA IV Banshee was Front Engine, Rear Drive. Totally different, and not to mention that this is based off of a German design, not American like the Banshee would have us think. There wasn't any sort of German Mid Engine supercar in GTA IV. Its probably an addition to the game. Bigger is better am I right?


Could be an addition but I think it might be a replacement for the Banshee because if you look at the cars from previous GTA games (Banshee, Sentinel, Infurnus, Bobcat etc.) they have all been completely re-designed for GTA IV. At the moment a Bashee replacement is probably the most likely thing. If it isn't then I'm sure it will get changed in the OP









And the in game cars are basically real life cars but because R* doesn't have a license to use IRL cars they had to change them slightly so they still look similar to the real life counterpart but not change them that much so people (who know a bit about cars) still know what they are based on. Also if you look at the handling lines for the cars in GTA IV the specs are pretty similar to the IRL version. So say the Sentinel (E46 BMW 330i)

Top Speed: Sentinel = 150 MPH, BMW 330i = 155 MPH
Weight: Sentinel = 1600 KG, BMW 330i = 1490 KG
Power: Sentinel = 230 BHP, BMW 330i = 228 BHP


----------



## gamerdude74

I agree, I really hope they optimize this for PC, even thought they didn't for their last few games, including a 30fps limiter on L.A. Noire, which was a game that deserves a sequel IMO. I'm looking forward to a BIG world, flyable planes, and good visuals, that will run on a good PC, not lag like GTA IV did on some sli/crossfire setups.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> This thread is dead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bioshock got delayed. Can this mean we get to have GTA V this year?


I think it leave a very nice window for GTA V to come out on the Take Two marketing plan.

Hopefuly it will in october


----------



## OD Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I think it leave a very nice window for GTA V to come out on the Take Two marketing plan.
> Hopefuly it will in october


A lotof GTA games have come out in October in the past. In fact the only GTA I can think of in recent memory that hasn't released in October is GTA IV. And even that's just because of PS3 bugs that needed to be fixed, so it was delayed from October to April. The original release of GTA IV (as said on Wikipedia) was 16 October 2007. Thus all GTA games have released in October months or have been slated to release in October. Bioshock getting delayed would open up a slot for Grand Theft Auto, thus it is likely to release in October now. I really really hope it does. I can't wait much longer! Console modding on IV is getting out of hand (and I usually play console).
*EDIT:* Also, I just saw that the disc version of EFLC (Episodes from Liberty City) was released in October of 2009. Further making me believe that R* is planning a October release. It would practically break from tradition if they didn't.

Emperor


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> I agree, I really hope they optimize this for PC, even thought they didn't for their last few games, including a 30fps limiter on L.A. Noire, which was a game that deserves a sequel IMO. I'm looking forward to a *BIG world*, flyable planes, and *good visuals*, that will run on a good PC, not lag like GTA IV did on some sli/crossfire setups.


*Going to get*

Probably going to get








GTA IV was the first time R* ever really use the RAGE engine properly which is why it was so terrible compared to previous GTA games on PC. As for the "probably going to get" I'm guessing about the flyable planes because there were a couple of planes flying in the trailer and a lot of people have been asking for planes in GTA IV and for the "run good on PC" well I'm not 100% sure if the LA Noire used the RAGE engine or not but if it did and it ran well on PC then GTA V should be just as good if not better. It should run good on consoles though because if you look at Red Dead Redemption and how well that runs. It uses the same game and physics engine as GTA IV just updated and better optimized.


----------



## WC_EEND

I always heard GTA:IV didn't get flyable planes because planes + New York is a bit of a sensitive topic for most Americans.
That said, I'm fairly sure GTA:V will have flyable planes


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I always heard GTA:IV didn't get flyable planes because planes + New York is a bit of a sensitive topic for most Americans.
> That said, I'm fairly sure GTA:V will have flyable planes


Nah that's just a rumor and R* has already said that's not why







Same with GTA III, they said the Dodo in GTA III was never meant to fly anyway and the fact that it can fly is just a glitch and they didn't bother with planes in GTA IV at all because the map is too small.


----------



## OD Emperor

You're right. The map was indeed too small. I remember reading a press statement asking why R* did not include flyable planes in GTA IV, he said it was because there was one airport and by the time you could actually get into a plane (like the Dodo) and take off, you could have flown across the map in a helicopter. Not to mention GTA IV didn't originally have parachutes, so if you crashed, you were screwed. Especially in a large plane. Not to mention you would have to either make a Hudson river landing in an AT-400 or land back at FIA.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Not to mention you would have to either make a Hudson river landing in an AT-400


I see what you did there


----------



## OD Emperor

Hehe. Also in my expectation, since we will most likely see flyable aircraft, it more detailed models. IV lacked detail on the 747s in my opinion.


----------



## Blk

I do think we will be able to fly airplanes. I mean they wouldn't show them in the trailer for nothing (the jet and the plane on the final scene).

About the release date, I think October is plausible. The following GTA's were released in October (may vary depending on the platform/country):

GTA - October 1997
GTA 2 - October 1999
GTA III - October 2001
GTA Vice City - October 2002
GTA Advance - October 2004
GTA San Andreas - October 2004
GTA Liberty City Stories - October 2005
GTA Vice City Stories - October 2006
GTA IV - April 2008 (originally planned for October 2007)
GTA Chinatown Wars - October 2009
GTA The Ballad of Gay Tony - October 2009


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nah that's just a rumor and R* has already said that's not why
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same with GTA III, they said the Dodo in GTA III was never meant to fly anyway and the fact that it can fly is just a glitch and they didn't bother with planes in GTA IV at all because the map is too small.


I'm also pretty sure most Americans are against robbing banks, rape, and drugs.... imo


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> I'm also pretty sure most Americans are against robbing banks, rape, and drugs.... imo


Exactly lol. I also don't get why people complain about games like GTA, if they don't like it, don't try to stop other people buying it (by complaining to the publishers and asking them to stop publishing games), just don't buy it for yourself or someone you know. A few people have tried to stop R* publishing the GTA series in the past lol


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Exactly lol. I also don't get why people complain about games like GTA, if they don't like it, don't try to stop other people buying it (by complaining to the publishers and asking them to stop publishing games), just don't buy it for yourself or someone you know. A few people have tried to stop R* publishing the GTA series in the past lol


*cough*Jack Thompson*cough
But yeah, the media will always have to find something to blame if a kid walks into a school and starts shooting people. In the '90s it was metal, now it's video games, the next decade, it'll be something else.
I also love how the media has no idea what they're actually talking about when talking about video games (eg: in this game called Grand Theft auto you earn points for running people over, robbing banks, etc).


----------



## andrews2547

You don't earn points in the GTA series and you can only rob a bank once unless you play the game again lol Silly media. Actually now that I think about it, the only GTA that doesn't involve robbing a bank (or at least a big one) is GTA SA where you rob a casino instead.


----------



## pcenvy88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> I really hope Rockstar doesn't screw up the PC port again. I mean, I still get lag on my sig rig while playing GTAIV. WTH!?


yeah i tried playing today getting 20 fps maxed out...


----------



## andrews2547

I think there is something wrong with your PC then (assuming you are talking about your sig rig) My sig rig can run it almost maxed out (vRAM bottleneck) and I get an average of 35fps at 1920x1080. I run at these settings


----------



## WC_EEND

How can you get it to work with the MSI afterburner overlay? One mine GFWL always crashes when I have it on.


----------



## andrews2547

Don't know lol mine just worked. I have a similar problem with Crysis though. I can't get it to work with Crysis.


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Don't know lol mine just worked. I have a similar problem with Crysis though. I can't get it to work with Crysis.


What is it with people and morgan freeman...


----------



## OD Emperor

Its because he is epic. :3 And he has imitated nearly every epic job known to man. President, god of the universe, etc.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Exactly lol. I also don't get why people complain about games like GTA, if they don't like it, don't try to stop other people buying it (by complaining to the publishers and asking them to stop publishing games), just don't buy it for yourself or someone you know. A few people have tried to stop R* publishing the GTA series in the past lol


I know right.

Violent movies: Yeah whatever it's fine
Violent games: OMG they are the devil! Burn them! Ban them!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> What is it with people and morgan freeman...


He's God.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I know right.
> Violent movies: Yeah whatever it's fine
> Violent games: OMG they are the devil! Burn them! Ban them!


Not only that, there's also the ratings:
Very bloody horror movie: 16+
Video game with light swearing: 16+
Video game with lots of blood, horror, swearing and nudity: 18+/ban


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> What is it with people and morgan freeman...


Bit off topic lol but I have Morgan Freeman as my avatar because most people read my posts in his voice


----------



## OD Emperor

The rating systems are far too ridiculous. And the public view of the games in general, in terms of GTA, many tiny kids play it and swear a lot. But they don't actually have any real skill (shows in their achievements/trophies). No doubt it influences them, but the only real reason I have found that the game has increased crime is a 17 year old (4 years ago) in Thailand who carjacked a cab at gunpoint. When caught and interviewed, he said he learned the move from GTA IV and he thought it was okay. This obviously shows his lack of common sense. But I haven't seen instances of kids my age robbing a clothing store or running around in the street with an RPG in hand.


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah but the kids can't buy any GTA, their parents have to buy the games for them. If they do something like rob a car at gunpoint and though it was okay because you could do it in a game then they clearly aren't well mentally and their parents should stop buying games like that for their kids, not try and stop publishers from publishing games like that. I have been playing the GTA series for 12 years and I have never robbed a car or killed people before.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah but the kids can't buy any GTA, their parents have to buy the games for them. If they do something like rob a car at gunpoint and though it was okay because you could do it in a game then they clearly aren't well mentally and their parents should stop buying games like that for their kids, not try and stop publishers from publishing games like that. I have been playing the GTA series for 12 years and I have never robbed a car or killed people before.


Same here, in fact a study pointed out that violent video games only really lead to violent behaviour (shooting people, rubbing a taxi driver at gunpoint, etc) if you are genetically inclined to do do so in the first place (ie: if you are more likely to commit criminal facts in the first place), so for those people, playing GTA might be the proverbial drop which made the bucket overflow.


----------



## OD Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah but the kids can't buy any GTA, their parents have to buy the games for them. If they do something like rob a car at gunpoint and though it was okay because you could do it in a game then they clearly aren't well mentally and their parents should stop buying games like that for their kids, not try and stop publishers from publishing games like that. I have been playing the GTA series for 12 years and I have never robbed a car or killed people before.


Yeah, it really is the parent's/older siblings fault. They shouldn't be able to play them I have met a six year old on xbox live before. He couldn't pronounce the letter "R." He asked me "Do you want to have a helicopter wace?" I nearly rofl'ed. But it is a major problem, you can't just see the stuff you see in a M Rated game at age six. No matter if you are playing Multiplayer or not. The kid still cursed his butt off, like most COD players really. But its major wrong. Having started playing the game at 13, looking back I probably shouldn't have. But I did and it didn't affect me much. But I see it more today than anything else. And while GTA is a very debated series (if some of you remember the "Hot Coffee" incident, you really know what I'm on about) it is a big money maker for Rockstar. So no matter what press the game gets, it will always remain in controversy and you will always have the lunatics wanting it to shut down, if anything, GTA games (if they do get more graphic and violet) will receive an AO rating, which is "Adults Only." In fact, no current gen systems have an AO release on them. The most well known being GTA SA (after Hot Coffee, but later the patch brought it down to M again). Most/all of the current AO ratings are games for the PC. I know thatbecause I looked up the wikipedia article, not because I like that kind of things.


----------



## andrews2547

Yes I know about the "Hot Coffee" incident lol I actually downloaded and installed it, I don't think it was worth it though.


----------



## WC_EEND

Oh yes, the hot Coffee thing was blown way out of proportion though, and kudos to Rockstar for making certain parts of GTA:IV even more explicit than its perdecessors.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> kudos to Rockstar for making certain parts of GTA:IV even more explicit than its perdecessors.


The only thing I can think of for being more explicit is that one cut scene in The Lost and Damned


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The only thing I can think of for being more explicit is that one cut scene in The Lost and Damned


I assume you're referring to the one with the congressman?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I assume you're referring to the one with the congressman?


Yeah that one







The rest of GTA IV (including DLC) is the same as games from VC onwards (excluding Liberty City Stories and Vice City Stories, possibly Advance and Chinatown wars as well) just with better graphics.


----------



## WC_EEND

well, not really. If you for instance get one of the "ladies" which walk around in the street into your car and drive to a quiet place, there's 3 options instead of one, and it's a bit more... graphical than just seeing the car bounce up and down.


----------



## andrews2547

I suppose


----------



## OD Emperor

Referring to the Congressman, I wish I knew that was coming. Otherwise I would have skipped that scene. The shock made me practically thow myself out of my chair with that.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> well, not really. If you for instance get one of the "ladies" which walk around in the street into your car and drive to a quiet place, there's 3 options instead of one, and it's a bit more... graphical than just seeing the car bounce up and down.


The private dances on strip clubs were awesome too.


----------



## OD Emperor

After the first time, I found them more amusing (because of the song choices) than anything else. Graphics weren't too great in 07 anyways, GTAV should be interesting though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The private dances on strip clubs were awesome too.


You can do that in VC and SA as well lol


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Okay that was random lol I do want SimCity5
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just hope EA doesn't force us to use origin like they did with BF3


They will... I plan to buy a copy and throw it in a drawer and go get another copy that doesn't have Origin attached.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I always heard GTA:IV didn't get flyable planes because planes + New York is a bit of a sensitive topic for most Americans.
> That said, I'm fairly sure GTA:V will have flyable planes


Nah they're over it. We've even gone back to Vei... nothing political here. A/w it looks like IV almost had planes.. I, too, assume V will especially with it being huge.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> He's God.


This.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You can do that in VC and SA as well lol


But it felt more realistic









On a side note, I wish LV was in the game, loved the casinos there.


----------



## gamerdude74

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I assume you're referring to the one with the congressman?


thanks for a spoiler alert.....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gamerdude74*
> 
> thanks for a spoiler alert.....


That's not really a massive spoiler lol Saying what happens in the cut scene is though and no one said that


----------



## pcenvy88

Un subbing from this thread before anyone gives away more information than I want to know...


----------



## OD Emperor

Honestly, that's not a spoiler. Saying the ending, or something else important is a spoiler. The fact that he reveals himself (which is quite disgusting if I'm honest) barely contributes to the game. In fact, he mentions that you (player) have already seen him and what he has got. That's the only time he and ye situation is mentioned. It has no outcome on the Lost and Damned storyline.


----------



## Blk

Wow, who would care about that spoiler? The game came out 3 years ago for god's sake.

On a related note, Dumbledore dies.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> .
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> On a related note, Dumbledore dies.


fixed


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Wow, who would care about that spoiler? The game came out 3 years ago for god's sake.
> On a related note, Dumbledore dies.


I actually just found out that Dumbledore is old English for Bumble Bee


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I predict Rockstar is gonna drop the ga5 bomb right before e3. ie the second trailer. everyone will be talking gta5 and rockstar at e3


----------



## OD Emperor

They said they would release more info after the release of Max Paine 3. I don't know when E3 is, but I wish I lived in California, I know that!

Fixed (again)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *On a related note, Dumbledore dies.*
> 
> 
> fixed


Emperor


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> I really hope Rockstar doesn't screw up the PC port again. I mean, I still get lag on my sig rig while playing GTAIV. WTH!?


hoping the same thing.

hoping this 560SE will at least run it at medium/low until I upgrade again.


----------



## WC_EEND

*ahum*

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=510202&st=0

(many thanks to 9lives.be for posting this to facebook)

edit:
Quote:


> ###################################
> # #
> # #### DEPRECATED VEHICLES #### #
> # #
> ###################################
> #
> #apc, apc, car, APC, APC, [email protected], NULL, 1, 1, 0.3552, 0.3552, 0.3, 2, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+big+avoidturns+truckfirefx+truckenginefx
> #bobsleigh, NULL, car, BOBSLEIGH, BOBSLEIGH, [email protected], [email protected]_CONV, 10, 999, 0.01, 0.05, 0, 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_conv+ext_strong
> #benson, benson, car, BENSON, BENSON, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2944, 0.2944, 0.7, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+avoidturns+big+ext_requi+truckfirefx+truckenginefx
> #biff, biff, car, BIFF, BIFF, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.3171, 0.3197, 0.8, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA big+avoidturns+big+ext_strong+truckfirefx+truckexhaustfx+truckenginefx
> #bobcat, bobcat, car, BOBCAT, BOBCAT, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3248, 0.3248, 0, 3, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_requi
> #boxville, boxville, car, BOXVILLE, BOXVILLE, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2944, 0.2944, 0.9, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA isvan+truckfirefx
> #buccaneer, buccaneer, car, BUCCANEER, BUCCNEER, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2005, 0.2005, 0.5 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #burrito, burrito, car, BURRITO, BURRITO, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2097, 0.2097, 0.7, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+onlyduringofficehours+isvan+livery+delivery+truckfirefx
> #brzbus, brzbus, car, BRZBUS, BRZBUS, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.3532, 0.3199, 0, 0, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA big+avoidturns+truckfirefx+truckexhaustfx+truckenginefx+ext_all
> #casco, casco, car, CASCO, CASCO, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2005, 0.2005, 0.3, 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #cadge, cadge, car, CADGE, CADGE, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0, 0, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #car_brzhatchplc, car_brzhatchplc, car, CAR_BRZHATCHPLC, CAR_BRZHATCHPLC, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #car_brzsedanplc, car_brzsedanplc, car, CAR_BRZSEDANPLC, CAR_BRZSEDANPLC, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #car_brzhatchjnk, car_brzhatchjnk, car, CAR_BRZHATCHJNK, CAR_BRZHATCHJNK, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #car_brzsedanjnk, car_brzsedanjnk, car, CAR_BRZSEDANJNK, CAR_BRZSEDANJNK, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #carga, carga, car, CARGA, CARGA, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2097, 0.2097, 0.9, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx
> #cavalcade, cavalcade, car, CAVALCADE, CAVALCADE, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3557, 0.3557, 0, 4, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA truckfirefx+ext_strong
> #cognoscenti,cognoscenti,car, COGNOSCENTI,COGNOSCENTI,[email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2005, 0.2005, 0.5 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #cs2000, cs2000, car, CS2000, CS2000, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2970, 0.2970, 0.9, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+avoidturns+big+delivery+truckfirefx
> #chavos, chavos, car, CHAVOS, CHAVOS, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #dukes, dukes, car, DUKES, DUKES, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2094, 0.2094, 0, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_strong+ext_sunroof
> #dune, dune, car, DUNE, DUNE, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2992, 0.2992, 0, 4, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #feroci, feroci, car, FEROCI, FEROCI, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #forklift, forklift, car, FORKLIFT, FORKLIFT, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2992, 0.2992, 0.0, 4, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_all+ext_strong+truckenginefx
> #futo, futo, car, FUTO, FUTO, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2005, 0.2005, 0.3, 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_gang+ext_all+ext_strong
> #furzen, furzen, car, FURZEN, FURZEN, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2094, 0.2094, 0, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #fxt, fxt, car, FXT, FXT, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3248, 0.3248, 0, 3, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_requi
> #gant, gant, car, WILLARD, WILARD, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #hauler, hauler, car, BIFF, BIFF, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.3171, 0.3197, 0.8, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA big+avoidturns+big+ext_strong+truckfirefx+truckexhaustfx+truckenginefx
> minivan, minivan, car, MINIVAN, MINIVAN, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3248, 0.3248, 0, 3, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_requi
> #infernus, infernus, car, INFERNUS, INFERNUS, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2005, 0.2005, 0.3, 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #patriot, patriot, car, PATRIOT, PATRIOT, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3557, 0.3557, 0, 4, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA livery+ext_gang+ext_all+truckfirefx+ext_strong
> #phantom, phantom, car, PHANTOM, PHANTOM, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.3532, 0.3199, 0, 2, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+big+avoidturns+truckfirefx+truckexhaustfx+truckenginefx
> #prairie, prairie, car, PRAIRIE, PRAIRIE, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3248, 0.3248, 0, 3, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_requi
> #police, police, car, POLICE, POLICE, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_requi
> #rancher, rancher, car, RANCHER, RANCHER, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.3248, 0.3248, 0, 3, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_requi
> #rhino, rhino, car, RHINO, RHINO, [email protected], NULL, 100, 5, 0.5100, 0.5100, 0.3, 2, 1.5 FOLLOW_TANK_CAMERA noboot+ext_all+truckfirefx
> #schafter, schafter, car, SCHAFTER, SCHAFTER, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #seinove, seinove, car, SEINOVE, FUTO, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2272, 0.2272, 1, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_strong+ext_requi
> #skimobile, skimobile, car, SKIMOBILE, SKIMOBILE, [email protected], NULL 100, 999, 0.2363, 0.2363, 0, 5, 1.0 FOLLOW_SKIMOBILE_CAMERA ext_strong+ext_requi
> #taxi, taxi, car, TAXI, TAXI, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA ext_taxi
> #vanpony, vanpony, car, VANPONY, VANPONY, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2097, 0.2097, 0.7, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+isvan+truckfirefx
> #willard, willard, car, WILLARD, WILARD, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2225, 0.2225, 0.3, 1, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #winky, winky, car, WINKY, WINKY, [email protected], [email protected], 100, 999, 0.2992, 0.2992, 0, 4, 1.5 FOLLOW_JEEP_CAMERA -
> #trash, trash, car, TRASH, TRASH, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.3171, 0.3197, 0.8, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA big+avoidturns+big+ext_strong+truckfirefx+truckexhaustfx+truckenginefx
> #railmu, railmu, car, RAILMU, RAILMU, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA -
> #flatty flatty car, FLATTY, FLATTY, [email protected], NULL, 10, 999, 0.2970, 0.2970, 0.9, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+avoidturns+big+ext_requi
> #snowplough, snowplough, car, SNOWPLOUGH, SNOWPLOUGH, [email protected], NULL, 1, 1, 0.3171, 0.3197, 0.8, 1, 1.5 DEFAULT_CAMERA big+avoidturns+big+ext_strong+truckfirefx+truckexhaustfx+truckenginefx
> #
> # Bikes deprecated
> #
> #enduro, enduro, bike, ENDURO, ENDURO, [email protected]_DIRT, NULL, 30, 999, 0.2670, 0.2386, 0, 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #jz125, jz125, bike, JZ125, JZ125, [email protected]_FREEWAY, NULL, 30, 999, 0.2303, 0.2303, 0, 4, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #z75, z75, bike, Z75, Z75, [email protected]_FREEWAY, NULL, 30, 999, 0.2303, 0.2303, 0, 4, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #***gio2, ***gio2, bike, Z75, ***GIO2, [email protected]_FREEWAY, NULL, 30, 999, 0.2303, 0.2303, 0, 4, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #spike, spike, bike, ENDURO, ENDURO, [email protected]_DIRT, NULL, 30, 999, 0.2670, 0.2386, 0, 5, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #
> # Heli's deprecated
> #
> #autogiro, autogiro, heli, AUTOGYRO, AUTOGYRO, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_GIRO_CAMERA noboot
> #bchopper, bchopper, heli, BCHOPPER, BCHOPPER, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #annihilator, annihilator, heli, ANNHIL, ANNHIL, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #bentham, bentham, heli, BENTHAM, BENTHAM, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.2001, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #maverick, maverick, heli, MAVERICK, MAVERICK, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.05, 0.05, 0.3, 4, 1.5 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #hind, hind, heli, HIND, ANNHIL, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #napalm, napalm, heli, NAPALM, NAPALM, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #scamp, scamp, heli, SCAMP, SCAMP, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #heli_vcpf, heli_vcpf, heli, HELI_VCPF, HELI_VCPF, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.2001, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #heli_tfe, heli_tfe, heli, HELI_TFE, HELI_TFE, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.2001, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #
> # Planes deprecated
> #
> #cuban800, NULL, plane, CUBAN800, CUBAN800, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.2001, 0.1176, 0.3, 4, 2.0 FOLLOW_HELI_CAMERA noboot
> #
> # Boats deprecated
> #
> # Model name, Txd name, Type HandlingId Game name, Anims Anims2 Frq MaxNum Wheel Radius DefDirtLevel Swankness lodMult CameraName MiscVar flags (vehiclemodelinfo.h)
> # Front Rear
> # cars have two extra fields wheelmodelId and wheel scale
> # planes have one extra field model id of low level of detail
> #squalo, squalo, boat, SQUALO, SQUALO, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_rare+ext_conv
> #bassboy, bassboy, boat, BASSBOY, BASSBOY, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_rare+ext_conv
> #chika, chika, boat, CHIKA, CHIKA, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 1, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #fisher, fisher, boat, FISHER, FISHER, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi
> #fishboat_a, fishboat_a, boat, FISHBOAT_A, FISHBOAT_A, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #fishboat_b, fishboat_b, boat, FISHBOAT_B, FISHBOAT_B, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #fishboat_c, fishboat_c, boat, FISHBOAT_C, FISHBOAT_C, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #fishboat_d, fishboat_d, boat, FISHBOAT_D, FISHBOAT_D, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #marquis, marquis, boat, MARQUIS, MARQUIS, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_rare
> #reefer, reefer, boat, REEFER, REEFER, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_rare
> #tropic, tropic, boat, TROPIC, TROPIC, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_strong
> #gunboat, gunboat, boat, GUNBOAT, GUNBOAT, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_strong+ext_conv
> #sabs_boat, sabs_boat, boat, SABS_BOAT, SABS_BOAT, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_all
> #small_gb2, small_gb2, boat, SMALL_GB2, SMALL_GB2, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_all+ext_conv
> #dinghy, dinghy, boat, DINGHY, DINGHY, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_strong+ext_conv
> #p_mi_botfsh, p_mi_botfsh, boat, P_MI_BOTFSH, P_MI_BOTFSH, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_strong+ext_conv
> #whaler, whaler, boat, WHALER, WHALER, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #woody, woody, boat, WOODY, WOODY, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #woody2, woody2, boat, WOODY2, WOODY2, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #sporto, sporto, boat, SPORTO, SPORTO, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_rare+ext_conv
> #tinny, tinny, boat, TINNY, TINNY, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 1, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_conv
> #tug, tug, boat, TUG, TUG, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_strong+ext_conv
> #contbo, contbo, boat, CONTBO, CONTBO, [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 5.0 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_requi+ext_strong+ext_conv
> #smug, smug, boat, SMUG, SMUG, [email protected]_speed, NULL 100, 999, 0.50 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_conv
> #edsboat, edsboat, boat, EDSBOAT EDSBOAT [email protected]_speed, NULL, 100, 999, 0.50, 0.50, 0, 5, 1.5 FOLLOW_BOAT_CAMERA noboot+ext_conv+ext_all
> #
> # Trains deprecated
> #
> #cablecar, cablecar, train, CABLECAR, CABLECAR, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.37, 0.37, 0.3, 2, 2.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #chairlift, chairlift, train, CABLECAR, CABLECAR, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.37, 0.37, 0.3, 2, 2.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot
> #subway_lo, subway_lo, train, SUBWAY, SUBWAY, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 3.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> #subway_hi, subway_hi, train, SUBWAY, SUBWAY2, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> #train_carg, train_carg, train, TRAIN_CARG, TRAINCARG, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> #trainf_carg, trainf_carg, train, TRAIN_CARG, TRAINFCARG, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> #trainr_carg, trainr_carg, train, TRAIN_CARG, TRAINRCARG, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> #train_int, train_int, train, TRAIN_CARG, TRAINRCARG, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> #lighty, lighty, train, LIGHTY, LIGHTY, [email protected], NULL, 100, 999, 0.46, 0.46, 0.3, 2, 1.0 DEFAULT_CAMERA noboot+truckfirefx+livery
> 
> end


so, what do we reckon, real or fake?
My hunch says real, since it originates from the Max Payne 3 files


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> *ahum*
> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=510202&st=0
> (many thanks to 9lives.be for posting this to facebook)
> edit:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> *snip*
> 
> 
> 
> so, what do we reckon, real or fake?
> My hunch says real, since it originates from the Max Payne 3 files
Click to expand...

Seems real, maybe this is R*s promotion and advertising at work. Maybe they wanted people to find that so they would get exited about GTA V. Most of those cars seem like the cars that would be in a GTA game.


----------



## Blk

Seen it on GTA forums yesterday.

I got excited when I saw bobsleigh and rhino there.







Please let it be true.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Seen it on GTA forums yesterday.
> I got excited when I saw bobsleigh and rhino there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please let it be true.


You summed up my thoughts quite well.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

that gta forums used to be a great site. its so overrun with kids now. though theres still a good amount of good members there.

also people confirmed they can find the vehicles.ide on their copies as well


----------



## OD Emperor

It must have been planted by Rocstar then. There's no other explanation.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> that gta forums used to be a great site. its so overrun with kids now. though theres still a good amount of good members there.


Yeah, I noticed that too while reading the thread, apart from the few sensible comments that were made, it was mostly endlessly asking where it came from and "hurr durr doesn't come from Rockstar so it must be the fakez". Which is why I gave up reading the thread after page 11.


----------



## OD Emperor

I haven't checked out that site in so long it's not even funny anymore.







But I can imagine most of ye members being little kids who have not ye slightest clue what to do in GTA. I know that I meet a lot of little kids in the Xbox version all the time and it really starts to annoy me after a while. And of course all the older people I meet are real, well, not nice to be around is the lighter for of the term. In almost four years of playing, I'll say I've met two good friends on it. And a couple more acquaintances. And tons more idiotic and annoying people who just want to waste your time like a friend posting a picture of cereal to Facebook.

In regards to the PC community, I've barely met anyone due to the state of my current PC. I met one before I got kicked out for not having enough FPS and he was overjoyed I was a script modder (subtle scripts, nothing big) and he friended me. But I assume the PC community is a bit less hostile due to the fact that most everyone mods anyways so there is very little killing involved. And most people who can afford a good enough PC to really run it are older. Right? Then again, I could be wrong.


----------



## andrews2547

Guise.




http://thegamersheep.com/2012/05/grand-theft-auto-v-gta5-vehicle-and-weapon-list-leaked/
Quote:


> Weapons
> 
> Ak47
> Baretta (M9?)
> Desert Eagle
> Handgun
> MP5K
> Rocket
> Shotgun
> Uzi
> Rifle
> *Binoculars*
> Camera
> *C4
> Detonator*
> 
> CODES
> 
> HELI_LUXURY
> HELI_CP
> HELI_TFE
> HELI_UFE
> HELI_CS
> HELI_REBEL
> PH_HELI
> FIGHTER
> DODO
> AUTOGYRO
> *Tank*
> std bike
> sport bike
> vespa bike
> harley bike
> dirt bike
> wayfarer bike
> bmx bike
> mtb bike
> choppa bike
> *quad bike*
> Mini boat
> MARQUIS
> *MONORAIL
> MONORAIL2
> MONORAIL3*
> 
> Cars
> 
> *apc
> bobsleigh*
> benson
> biff
> bobcat
> boxville
> buccaneer
> burrito
> **brzbus*
> casco
> cadge
> car_brzhatchplc
> car_brzsedanplc
> car_brzhatchjnk
> car_brzsedanjnk
> carga
> cavalcade
> cognoscenti
> cs2000
> chavos
> dukes
> *dune*
> feroci
> forklift
> futo
> furzen
> fxt
> gant
> hauler
> minivan
> infernus
> patriot
> phantom
> prairie
> police
> rancher
> *rhino*
> schafter
> seinove
> *skimobile*
> taxi
> vanpony
> willard
> winky
> trash (Trash Master?)
> railmu
> flatty
> *snowplough*
> 
> Bikes
> 
> enduro
> jz125
> z75
> ***gio2
> spike
> 
> Helicopters
> 
> autogiro
> bchopper
> annihilator
> *bentham*
> maverick
> hind
> *napalm*
> scamp
> heli_vcpf
> heli_tfe
> 
> Planes
> 
> *cuban800*
> 
> Boats
> 
> squalo
> bassboy
> chika
> fisher
> fishboat_a
> fishboat_b
> fishboat_c
> fishboat_d,
> marquis
> reefer
> tropic
> gunboat
> sabs_boat
> small_gb2
> dinghy
> p_mi_botfsh
> whaler
> woody
> woody2
> sporto
> tinny
> tug
> contbo
> smug
> edsboat
> 
> Trains
> 
> cablecar
> chairlift
> subway_lo
> subway_hi
> train_carg
> trainf_carg
> trainr_carg
> train_int
> lighty


Bold parts are the ones I look forward to knowing more about the most









*possibly that Audi R8 look-a-like


----------



## WC_EEND

Monorail eh? Vegas has a monorail, could that mean...?


----------



## Blk

Also, cable cars = san fierro?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Monorail eh? Vegas has a monorail, could that mean...?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Also, cable cars = san fierro?


I hope so







It would be a shame if it's just Los Santos and surrounding countryside. I would love to see SF and LV in 1080p and using the new R* engine


----------



## Blk

Me too, but I won't be disappointed if it's just LS, as long as the map is huuuge and has lots of countryside.
I'd like to see more than one city though, maybe San Diego.


----------



## OD Emperor

A cablecar could also mean a trip in the mountains. Maybe a skiing type cablecar? There is a small cablecar in downtown LA as well.


----------



## BlackVenom

I sure hope that means we get all of SA. Either way, though, this game will be amazing & they should have all the kinks from IV worked out. The thing I'm least looking forward to is R* Social Club and (likely) GFWL.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Monorail eh? Vegas has a monorail, could that mean...?


Hopefully! But the one in Vegas only covers part of the strip, right? Or do they have more? That place changes quick.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> that gta forums used to be a great site. its so overrun with kids now. though theres still a good amount of good members there.
> also people confirmed they can find the vehicles.ide on their copies as well


Word. It's very overgrown and filled with slow children. I kinda want to start my own site because they need to completely restart.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Hopefully! But the one in Vegas only covers part of the strip, right? Or do they have more? That place changes quick.


You tell me, I live in Belgium and have never actually left Europe (well, I've been to Turkey, but that doesn't count)







What I know about Vegas is based on what I can see on the internets.
Just looked it up and accroding to the Las Vegas monorail website, there is one line running from the MGM Grand to the Sahara casino.


----------



## Blk

Holy crap Max Payne 3 comes with 4 DVD's for PC. How big will GTA V be?!


----------



## OD Emperor

I'm already slating 6 discs for Xbox.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Holy crap Max Payne 3 comes with 4 DVD's for PC. How big will GTA V be?!


Maybe it will be the first PC game to use a blu-ray disc on PC?

edit: the 4 DVDs thing takes me back







reminds me of playing Riven back in the '90s where you had to change discs every time you went to another island. /nostalgia


----------



## andrews2547

It will probably be download only. Well I know I'm going to get it on Steam lol


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It will probably be download only. Well I know I'm going to get it on Steam lol


lol, download only. Anyone up for downloading a 50GB game?







That's half my bandwith cap


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> lol, download only. Anyone up for downloading a 50GB game?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's half my bandwith cap


Better get new internets then







Also anyone with a decent internet connection (50Mbps+) should take around 2 hours and 10 mins. But with the internet I'm going to get it should take me just under 1 hour


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Better get new internets then
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also anyone with a decent internet connection (50Mbps+) should take around 2 hours and 10 mins. But with the internet I'm going to get it should take me just under 1 hour


I have a 50Mbps line but get 20-30Mbps on average (bear in mind this is on wifi with only 2 bars of signal.


----------



## Disturbed117

Cant Wait!

I only have a 1m Connection. Average connection speed of 1.5mb - 2mb.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It will probably be download only. Well I know I'm going to get it on Steam lol


Nah, they would probably lose too many costumers (due to crappy internet speeds/caps).

Also, I want a purdy box art/manuals/poster


----------



## BlackVenom

I wonder if there'll be any midnight releases... when SA came out they had a Lincoln Towncar in our EB.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> You tell me, I live in Belgium and have never actually left Europe (well, I've been to Turkey, but that doesn't count)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I know about Vegas is based on what I can see on the internets.
> Just looked it up and accroding to the Las Vegas monorail website, there is one line running from the MGM Grand to the Sahara casino.


Yea, it's pretty short... cool to see/be on, but short.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Also, I want a purdy box art/manuals/poster


Word. My IV (for PS3) didn't have a poster tho...


----------



## Sylon

You can bet your butt everyone will be doing midnight releases for GTA V when its out. This is one game I simply can not wait, still remember when I was 16 and SA was released. Took me a week but finally scored a copy off ebay, 18+ only...oh the good old days.

San Andreas multiplayer mod is still one of the best lan games ever, hell even if you got a few buddies on skype/vent.


----------



## WC_EEND

Ah yes, SAMP and MTA, those were the days









Knowing my local gameshop, I'll probably have it like 2 days before everyone else does though


----------



## Blk

Yeah SA:MP is still great, I play it frequently. There are still lots of people on the servers.







GTA IV's multiplayer was meh.


----------



## andrews2547

I think the people who made SA:MP got hired by R* to make the MP in GTA IV


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think the people who made SA:MP got hired by R* to make the MP in GTA IV


There were just so many things to do in SAMP compared to IV, especially with those kick ass stunt/roleplay servers. I haven't played that much multiplayer in IV because I found it boring, but it could've been way better.
Let's hope they excel in V


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> There were just so many things to do in SAMP compared to IV, especially with those kick ass stunt/roleplay servers. I haven't played that much multiplayer in IV because I found it boring, but it could've been way better.
> Let's hope they excel in V


Could have been better yes but I don't think R* wanted to make it better because in the next one it would be really hard to improve and the GTA series will end up being like the CoD series where it's basically the same game released over and over again.


----------



## WC_EEND

Well, I'll start worrying once we see a GTA game every year with minimal changes


----------



## OD Emperor

You mean like a certain game that is just about money and not about well being of the buyer?









Emperor


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> You can bet your butt everyone will be doing midnight releases for GTA V when its out. This is one game I simply can not wait, still remember when I was 16 and SA was released. Took me a week but finally scored a copy off ebay, 18+ only...oh the good old days.
> San Andreas multiplayer mod is still one of the best lan games ever, hell even if you got a few buddies on skype/vent.


Preordered, paid, and picked up by underaged me on release day







Now (that it doesn't apply, luckily) they actually enforce the 18+ thing. It doesn't seem like it was that long ago. IV didn't get a midnight release here... : /


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Preordered, paid, and picked up by underaged me on release day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now (that it doesn't apply, luckily) they actually enforce the 18+ thing. It doesn't seem like it was that long ago. IV didn't get a midnight release here... : /


Because R* wanted it to be released at the same time everywhere, the time they wanted was 00:00 BST which means the UK got a midnight release








You jelly brah?


----------



## WC_EEND

we got a midnight release too, which technically meant we got it 1h before you did Andrews









you jelly?


----------



## andrews2547

Damn you Belgiums and your living slightly east of the UK meaning you got it 1 hour early.


----------



## OD Emperor

Midnight release is definitely a big possibilty. All I know is that:
a) I'm going to Miami for the midnight release if its a Friday/Saturday release date, or
b) picking it up directly after school.

I'm not waiting for the stupid USPS to deliver it 3 days later, thats for sure. All of you guy have the added benefit of living close to a place where you can pick it up, I gotta drive and hour and a half to gamestop on the mainland and then drive another hour and a half back home >.<. Needless to say, I'll be getting very late nights that first week its out. Hopefully the PC version releases at the same time as well. If I'm right, IV PC released a while after the console version.

Emperor


----------



## Sir Shfvingle

Holy crap. Just discovered this thread. One question: if the release date is supposedly so soon, why no word from R*?


----------



## OD Emperor

None of it is official, R* will be releasing more information soon. This thread is currently based on speculation based on previous GTA games. There has also been recent evidence and possible leaks by R* to help further speculation, like the unused GTA file in Max Payne 3.

Emperor


----------



## Blk

Today at 4.30pm est TTWO is having their 4th conference call.
They're going to be discussing the $2 shares, so this might give us an estimate if GTA V is going to be released in this fiscal year or not (or if we're lucky, 2012/2013).


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> None of it is official, R* will be releasing more information soon. This thread is currently based on speculation based on previous GTA games. There has also been recent evidence and possible leaks by R* to help further speculation, like the unused GTA file in Max Payne 3.
> Emperor


Actually there is official R* info in this thread in the OP







Everything above "Rumored/Unofficial" is official (excluding Walmart.com adds V (Delivery date 06.01.12, Link, Thanks Blk) )


----------



## OD Emperor

Well, I was talking about he release date. October is a possibility, but not confirmed.


----------



## andrews2547

Oh right







Well I know that is just an educated guess as to when it's going to be released. I don't think I have seen an October release date anywhere else on the internet though.


----------



## Blk

It's just because almost every GTA game has been released in October, and it would be plausible to do it around that time. Giving some time for Max Payne 3 to sell, and then BAM release GTA around for christmas


----------



## OD Emperor

Blk is right. GTA IV only released in April because of glitches on the PS3 version, which delayed the whole game. Due to the massive good looks of the current teaser trailer, it very well could be released by October of this year. It is much bigger than LA Noire as well, but if you can remember, LA Noire's first trailer was also released early November, maybe it is a trend R* wants to keep doing. Again, speculation completely.

But if it's any warnings to heed, the GTA V map is done. Looking at the massive overviews of the game, it can't be far from completion, in my humble opinion at least.


----------



## Blk

I don't think we saw the whole map in the trailer. I want to believe there's still something beyond those high mountains









Some months ago Rockstar hired some beta testers so yeah, it must be almost finished, if not already.


----------



## andrews2547

I wanted to be a beta tester D:


----------



## OD Emperor

Well, what I meant was, as you think too, the game is pretty much done. LS looks pretty near completed too. They showed us many differing parts of the map in the first look at it, it must be almost done. Maybe those windmills are behind the mountains, facing the sea and a beautiful coast road and small town. That would be epicly cool.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Today at 4.30pm est TTWO is having their 4th conference call.
> They're going to be discussing the $2 shares, so this might give us an estimate if GTA V is going to be released in this fiscal year or not (or if we're lucky, 2012/2013).


They are still expecting the 2$ per share for fiscal year ending march 31st 2013. GTA V will be out before that...My bet is on the coming October









Source :
http://ir.take2games.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=86428&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=1698793&highlight=


----------



## Blk

Yeah I heard it.







The guy was avoiding GTA V like a mother eff'er


----------



## OD Emperor

If I had a couple hundred dollars lying around, and no idea what to do with them, I would invest in Take Two. GTA V is going to be a major sales hit.


----------



## BlackVenom

This is MP news but we'll be getting many disks as well.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1259732/si-pc-version-of-max-payne-3-to-come-on-4-dvds
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Because R* wanted it to be released at the same time everywhere, the time they wanted was 00:00 BST which means the UK got a midnight release
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You jelly brah?


A little bit.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I don't think we saw the whole map in the trailer. I want to believe there's still something beyond those high mountains


Word. Check out SA's trailer 1 and trailer 2... 1 was Los Santos (like V).. 2 was (iirc) San Fiero or Las Venturas. I hope that's how they play it out.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> This is MP news but we'll be getting many disks as well.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1259732/si-pc-version-of-max-payne-3-to-come-on-4-dvds
> A little bit.


Technically you shouldn't be jelly







You would have got it at the same time, if it was a midnight launch all over the world then the UK would have got it before you







And if MP3 is coming in physical form then I think GTA V will as well.


----------



## Blk

So, the 2405 theory turned out to be bogus.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> So, the 2405 theory turned out to be bogus.


Gamesradar has a poll going here: http://www.gamesradar.com/gta-5-release-date-speculation-adds-another-release-date-already-enormous-pile-gta-5-release-dates/

I voted for November 12, 1955


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I voted for November 12, 1955


That has the highest number of votes lol


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That has the highest number of votes lol


Well yeah, because it's a reference to


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Back To The Future


----------



## andrews2547

Yes I know







Still irrelevant to the GTA series or anything R* has made









I still voted for it though


----------



## WC_EEND

I know this is a bit offtopic guys, but does anyone know of some good car deathmach servers for SA:MP? I used to play those quite frequently back when SA:MP was quite new, but haven't managed to find any so far unfortunately and I remember them being great fun









edit: or am I confusing SA:MP with MTA:SA?


----------



## andrews2547

Just seen this:
Quote:


> Chico Vialpando, he has the car, the money, the charisma and the way with women. He has the luck in life. In a time where money is scarce, Chico was one of the lucky ones, although his parents are struggling to make ends meet.
> 
> Taken under her care as a baby, Kendl raised Leo as her own, after the fatal shooting of CJ in late 1992 and the fatal car accident in 1995 of Leo's mother, Denise Johnson, leaving Leo an orphan.
> Denise had spent all of her husband's money and when she died, there was nothing left. Some say it was suicide, regardless, Leo was now 20 years old, with not a dime to his name.
> 
> Day by day he is being persuaded to join the street gang syndicate&#8230;Chico's family are on the border of disowning him, Chico wants to help his cousin Leo, he doesn't want to see his family go under, but at the same time doesn't want to give them all of his money.
> 
> Cesar cannot continue to operate the garage business due to lack of business and failing economy. He is lured by the thought of escaping to Vice City.
> Cesar had told his son Chico the legend of Carl Johnson, how he had saved the streets and that Leo was all that remained of Carl's legacy.
> 
> It is when Chico meets the business man, Toni, that things start to change. Toni Cipriani arrived in Los Santos after leaving behind his failed marriage and kids, meeting Chico, who's own family are on the border of destruction, the timing was perfect. Time and money were of the essence. Little does Chico know, Toni has his own agenda in San Andreas.
> 
> ***Official game extract***
> Los Santos, 2012. The playground of the rich and famous, now a city folding under an economic crisis. Difficult political issues, crime and poverty hang over the streets. Where the rich stay rich and the poor die trying.
> For Chico, it's been fun. Now it's time to get serious. In an epic journey that will take him across the entire state of San Andreas, Chico must save his cousin Leo, put an end to the street gang syndicate and stop his family from self destruction. The question is 'At what price?'
> *** Main Character ***
> CHICO VIALPANDO - 20 yr old, successful and lucky in life
> 
> *** Other Characters ***
> CESAR VIALPANDO - Father of Chico, struggling to make ends meet
> KENDL VIALPANDO - Mother of Chico, was CJ's sister. Adopted Leo after the death of Denise Johnson. Trying to keep the family together
> LEO JOHNSON - The son of Carl Johnson. Being persuaded to join the street gangs syndicate
> TONI CIPRIANI - Just arrived from Liberty City, head of the Leone Corporation, has had failed marriage, two children who live with ex wife. Is in Los Santos 'on business'
> JOEY FARRINGO - Sindacco mobster, in Los Santos on the trail of Toni for alimony owed to Toni's ex wife
> FRANK BASTACCI - Also Sindacco mobster, in Los Santos with Joey. Is a former mental patient
> GREG MACILVOY - The Los Santos CutGrass golf pro, he is seen in the trailer #1 teeing off at the par 3, 8th
> ELI PAYNE - Is a 'man of the street' - he knows a lot of people
> VERONICA FANNING - She is a girl that Chico wants to date, she loves to tease him about it but secretly admires his style. Seen crossing the street in #1 trailer, she is into the band 'Love Fist'
> REGGIE WILSON - African American who thinks he has style, seen in #1 trailer with colorful sweater
> CHUCK 'DADDY' LOW - Pimp of Los Santos
> DEX KINTON - Computer genius who is in love with an avatar
> HOSÉ GONZALES - This Mexican has connections to the street gang syndicate
> AGENT 69 - This man works undercover for the F.I.B.
> CINDY BUCKSTUD - Young upcoming movie actress in adult entertainment
> ED WALLBERGER - Fast talking lawyer who mixes his words up and confuses even himself.
> Like we said the other day, we will have some exclusive and juicy info for you guys. More will be coming shortly as of when we get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Source: http://thegamersheep.com/2012/05/gta-v-leaked-info-all-the-characters-and-story-of-grand-theft-auto-five/

What I found interesting is "LEO JOHNSON - The son of Carl Johnson. Being persuaded to join the street gangs syndicate" Maybe that African American guy running from the police in the trailer that I said is possibly CJs son is CJs son









Then again this isn't official R* so we will never know. Until GTA V is released or R* say whether or not that is true anyway.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm not sure what to make of this, R* said no characters from the GTA3 era would return, but then again, this sounds quite plausible


----------



## pepejovi

Which one of you did this? I know it's one of you GTA people...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of you did this? I know it's one of you GTA people...


Meanwhile in Germany.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which one of you did this? I know it's one of you GTA people...


I haven't been to Germany in like 2 years ...


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I know this is a bit offtopic guys, but does anyone know of some good car deathmach servers for SA:MP? I used to play those quite frequently back when SA:MP was quite new, but haven't managed to find any so far unfortunately and I remember them being great fun
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: or am I confusing SA:MP with MTA:SA?


If you're talking about derbies, I played them a lot in SA:MP as mini-games. I don't remember the server though. But I still play occasionally in stunt servers like GamerX (95.211.6.143:8800). I used to play in Awesome Stuntages, but it closed. Man that server was the tits


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Los Santos, 2012. The playground of the rich and famous, now a city folding under an economic crisis. Difficult political issues, crime and poverty hang over the streets. Where the rich stay rich and the poor die trying.
> For Chico, it's been fun. Now it's time to get serious. In an epic journey that will take *him across the entire state of San Andreas*, Chico must save his cousin Leo, put an end to the street gang syndicate and stop his family from self destruction. The question is 'At what price?'
> .


I really like that....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I really like that....


It's not official though







So don't get too exited. I hope that is an actual leak though and not something someone decided to write when they were bored.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's not official though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So don't get too exited. I hope that is an actual leak though and not something someone decided to write when they were bored.


Don't worry, I'm not getting that excited....unless it's confirmed by R*.
Still, it would be great.









Also I found this :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1263149/ign-gtav-screenshots-found-in-max-payne-3-multiplayer-level/0_20

Here again, will we find all of those aircraft in GTA V?

Wait and see. An annoucement from R* should happen shortly now


----------



## WC_EEND

That prop plane looks interesting, looks like the nose of a Fokker F50 mounted to the body of a Lockheed C-130

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## andrews2547

Maybe it's an updated one of these


----------



## BlackVenom

Updated the OP... still needs work. The right bar is very annoying and invasive... especially on this low res monitor.


----------



## WC_EEND

True, the right sidebar basically reduces OP width by 33%
I am on a 24" 1080p monitor and the post uses about 50% of the screen width now

edit: see post below me to see how to fix it, thanks Bitemarks


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

What right sidebar








You can push it down to the bottom using the prefences button found at the top and bottom of every thread.
Every post is the same width for me and using 100% of the 1920x1200 resolution.


----------



## Blk

^ Thanks!


----------



## BlackVenom

Ah ha! Perfect. Thanks! And a quick response. I thought the only work around involved using a plugin and I try to keep Chrome light. The monitors at work are set to 1024*768 pretty much network wide (some monitors are capable of (much) higher res but look like crap) and it makes editing hard even using notepad.









OT: I'm really interested in how animals will be used in the game (sounds weird but you know what I mean)... and how PETA will react.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Ah ha! Perfect. Thanks! And a quick response. I thought the only work around involved using a plugin and I try to keep Chrome light. The monitors at work are set to 1024*768 pretty much network wide (some monitors are capable of (much) higher res but look like crap) and it makes editing hard even using notepad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OT: I'm really interested in how animals will be used in the game (sounds weird but you know what I mean)... and how PETA will react.


There might be police dogs that chase and attack you when you get to a certain wanted level







And there will probably be people walking their pets like in real life. There might be a few snakes as well and what ever other wild animals that exist around LA.

I don't think PETA will react







AFAIK they didn't do anything about Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## BlackVenom

I kinda doubt they'll go deeper than mammals... snakes are few and far even around there. MADD flipped when IV released and you could drink and drive (even though there were posters saying not to and the bar tender suggested a cab which (in game) your brother could easily provide and the game is for 18+ so it's not like kids will be playing UNLESS bad parenting (or the parent educates their child on the "bad" stuff in game).

Sorry for run-on.. i need to go to bed. lol


----------



## WC_EEND

I seem to remember there being a bit of a faff about the rat getting stabbed in BF3 though

Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I kinda doubt they'll go deeper than mammals... snakes are few and far even around there. MADD flipped when IV released and you could drink and drive (even though there were posters saying not to and the bar tender suggested a cab which (in game) your brother could easily provide and the game is for 18+ so it's not like kids will be playing UNLESS bad parenting (or the parent educates their child on the "bad" stuff in game).
> Sorry for run-on.. i need to go to bed. lol


I know R* added "Well I better not drive if I'm drunk" to what Niko says as he gets in a car when he's drunk in an update lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I seem to remember there being a bit of a faff about the rat getting stabbed in BF3 though
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


Yeah I heard about that lol I don't think PETA was bothered with RDR because that is basically just killing animals. In fact one of the challenges is to make a cougar explode using a stick of dynamite lol PETA is just stupid, they come very close to a groups of people I can't mention here. I actually had an "argument" with a PETA supporter on Facebook once. I "owned" her when I said PETA euthanized 95% of animals they "rescue" Either way if animals are killable (GTA SA had a parrot







You just couldn't kill it and there was no way to see it out of a cutscene without using mods) If the animals are killable in GTA V I hope PETA doesn't go crazy and gets R* to delete the animals in an update.


----------



## WC_EEND

Also, how can this thread actually become official instead of unofficial like it is now?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I know R* added "Well I better not drive if I'm drunk" to what Niko says as he gets in a car when he's drunk in an update lol
> Yeah I heard about that lol I don't think PETA was bothered with RDR because that is basically just killing animals. In fact one of the challenges is to make a cougar explode using a stick of dynamite lol PETA is just stupid, they come very close to a groups of people I can't mention here. I actually had an "argument" with a PETA supporter on Facebook once. I "owned" her when I said PETA euthanized 95% of animals they "rescue" Either way if animals are killable (GTA SA had a parrot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You just couldn't kill it and there was no way to see it out of a cutscene without using mods) If the animals are killable in GTA V I hope PETA doesn't go crazy and gets R* to delete the animals in an update.


Peta is ridiculous, instead of worrying about the actual animals that are suffering IRL, they bash on videogames...
Wrong priorities.


----------



## BlackVenom

They'd have a good face if it weren't for the radicals... which have taken them over, so nope. lol I could see dog/**** (or knowing R*, cats) fighting taking place as a mini game. We'll see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Also, how can this thread actually become official instead of unofficial like it is now?


I don't know. I've been wondering that but never asked... figured i'd throw it in the title and see what happens.

EDIT: Really?.... **** blocked? LMAO

EDIT:
*Coming this October?*
http://www.overclock.net/t/1264932/x360-gta-v-to-be-released-this-october

Still a grain of salt.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> EDIT: Really?.... **** blocked? LMAO
> EDIT:
> *Coming this October?*
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1264932/x360-gta-v-to-be-released-this-october
> Still a grain of salt.


Yes, since that word can also be used for "gentleman's sausage", so I can understand why it was blocked as these things usually detect words but not the context they are in.

Also, I do'nt buy the "industry insider" info with regards to a release in October. I'm with Andrews on this one, it's probably just internet rumours


----------



## andrews2547

The "industry insider" was two different unnamed guys working in two different game stores lol Somehow I don't think R* would tell them. They probably got the Oct release date for the same reason we said it's going to be released in Oct.


----------



## OD Emperor

Still seems a bit unlikely. As you said, R* won't tell anyone over anyone else. I'll wait for an official statement from them.


----------



## andrews2547

GTA V Trailer #2


----------



## OD Emperor

You bastard


----------



## andrews2547

Just a bump







Hopefully they will actually release a second trailer during or just after E3.


----------



## Blk

Was hoping for something yesterday. Nope, nothing.


----------



## WC_EEND

By the way, the trololo guy died 2 days ago

Edit: @andrews: I was expecting a rickroll actually









Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## OD Emperor

Who was the trolololol guy, his actual name?


----------



## WC_EEND

Eduard Khil, or something like that


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> By the way, the trololo guy died 2 days ago
> Edit: @andrews: I was expecting a rickroll actually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


I thought "trolololol" and "hahahahaha" would be better than a rick roll


----------



## L36

I wonder if R* will try to steal some thunder from E3 with a new trailer or remain silent.
Either way, if nothing comes out of them regarding 5 this week, we can pretty much eliminate October release window. Next realistic release frame seems to be March-May 2013.
Then again, maybe they're busy doing blow and this is the next duke nukem forever.


----------



## Blk

They're too cool for E3


----------



## BlackVenom

I hope they release something soon... WE NEED TO KNOW, MAN!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> They're too cool for E3


Hipster Rockstar









Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## OD Emperor

Rockstar unveiling a new trailer for GTA V is still a possibilty. Even though they have said they won't be at E3 (whenever have they been?), June 7th's schedule leaves an opening as stated by IGN. Here is the Schedule, and for easier clarification:

Thursday, June 7
10:00am - Day 4 Begins!
11:00am - Tekken Tag Tournament 2
11:20am - LEGO Batman 2
11:40am - Persona 4 Arena
12:00pm - DmC (Devil May Cry)
12:20pm - Lost Planet 3
12:40pm - Medal of Honor: Warfighter
2:00pm - World of Warplanes
2:20pm - Quantum Conundrum
2:40pm - Metro: Last Light
3:00pm - PlanetSide 2
3:20pm - Disney Epic Mickey 2
3:40pm - Aliens: Colonial Marines
4:00pm - LittleBigPlanet Vita
4:20pm - *SECRET E3 GAME!!*
4:40pm - SimCity
5:00pm - *SECRET E3 GAME!!*
5:20pm - *SECRET E3 GAME!!*
5:40pm - IGN's Game of the Show!

Those are still yet to be said anything about and I doubt we will see anything about them until the second they are revealed on Thursday.

Frankly though, I'm with Xander. Rockstar is full of hipsters who are "too cool for E3." Even though fans are dying to know more (ie. all of us here are a great example).

OD Emperor


----------



## Blk

Yeah there's a possibility for GTA V to be presented on one of those secret games, but I wouldn't get my hopes up.
Rockstar said they wouldn't attend E3. Take 2 is there, maybe they will show it on their booth because if Rockstar said they would go to E3 then it would be pretty obvious what they would be doing. This way they would surprise everyone on the last day of E3.
But eh, doub it .


----------



## WC_EEND

Curse you E3 for having SimCity at such an ungodly hour


----------



## Blk

Welp, the secret games seem to have been revealed. The odds of GTA V still appearing tomorrow at E3 are close to none.


----------



## andrews2547

D: I still hope they release a trailer for it anyway. Maybe not at E3 but still release a trailer.

I'm going to have a look on the R* website to see if they left "hidden" info on GTA V


----------



## andrews2547

Nope, couldn't really find anything other than this comment (not by R*)

"Almost at 1000 comments in less than a week. Just over rumours about E3. Now you see why Rockstar don't release new info. They don't need to. Got everybody hooked already"

Which is a good point actually.

EDIT: I just noticed this



Not sure if that is MP3 though. I haven't played it yet.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Rockstar unveiling a new trailer for GTA V is still a possibilty. Even though they have said they won't be at E3 (whenever have they been?), June 7th's schedule leaves an opening as stated by IGN. Here is the Schedule, and for easier clarification:
> Thursday, June 7
> 10:00am - Day 4 Begins!
> 11:00am - Tekken Tag Tournament 2
> 11:20am - LEGO Batman 2
> 11:40am - Persona 4 Arena
> 12:00pm - DmC (Devil May Cry)
> 12:20pm - Lost Planet 3
> 12:40pm - Medal of Honor: Warfighter
> 2:00pm - World of Warplanes
> 2:20pm - Quantum Conundrum
> 2:40pm - Metro: Last Light
> 3:00pm - PlanetSide 2
> 3:20pm - Disney Epic Mickey 2
> 3:40pm - Aliens: Colonial Marines
> 4:00pm - LittleBigPlanet Vita
> 4:20pm - *SECRET E3 GAME!!*
> 4:40pm - SimCity
> 5:00pm - *SECRET E3 GAME!!*
> 5:20pm - *SECRET E3 GAME!!*
> 5:40pm - IGN's Game of the Show!
> Those are still yet to be said anything about and I doubt we will see anything about them until the second they are revealed on Thursday.
> Frankly though, I'm with Xander. Rockstar is full of hipsters who are "too cool for E3." Even though fans are dying to know more (ie. all of us here are a great example).
> OD Emperor


Because no comments were posted here, I presume it wasn't about GTA V...But does somebody knows what were the 3 Secret Games?


----------



## WC_EEND

Something called Soul Sacrifice, Project P-100 for WiiU and Beyond for PS3

edit: came across this fake trailer for GTA:V today, bonus points if you can guess the games shown








http://videofy.me/v/537480


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Something called Soul Sacrifice, Project P-100 for WiiU and Beyond for PS3


Bah...Nothing interesting


----------



## OD Emperor

Its funny how people try to pass off Driver San Francisco as GTA V. Makes me lol.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Something called Soul Sacrifice, Project P-100 for WiiU and Beyond for PS3
> edit: came across this fake trailer for GTA:V today, bonus points if you can guess the games shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://videofy.me/v/537480


Bah. Was hoping lyrics would kick in with "my mom loves valium & lots of drugs"

Driver went downhill after 3, imo. DrIVer was ok but had a strange style.


----------



## WC_EEND

SF was quite good though (even if the story was perhaps a tad ridiculous), most importantly it was fun to play (if you ignore the last mission).

By the way, what's everyone's opinion here about Watch Dogs? I was quite amazed by it and immediately emailed my local games shop to preorder the PC version (no way the PS3/360 version looks that good).


----------



## BlackVenom

Is there vehicle damage in SF? There was something about the game that made me not want to bother... physics? idr

My opinion of Watch Dogs was blocked by Ubisoft DRM.


----------



## WC_EEND

SF has vehicle damage, yes.

As for Watch Dogs, assuming Ubisoft releases it without DRM (unlikely, I know) , what do you think?









Verstuurd van mijn HTC One X met Tapatalk


----------



## BlackVenom

It has a good story and looks pretty good; I'd buy it on release if it weren't for Ubi.
EDIT: If it turns out to be really good I _might_ get it but I'm not giving ubisoft a dime.


----------



## L36

Highly doubt we will see any info any time soon. R* has a whole agenda on MP3 DLCs and such. Most likely we will not see any info for another 6 months since MP3 release, sometime November they will drop trailer 2 with more info and a March-May release.
Somewhat upset, but let them take their time. Since they're taking this long, 90% sure san fierro and las venturas will be included. Hopefully a PC version within a month of release.


----------



## Blk

This was found in MP3.



Could this actually be something or are we all just paranoid?
I mean, the word CIRURGIA (means surgery) underlined makes it look like GTA, and then we got the underlined V with a date afterwards...
Possibly a date for the launch trailer, and then the game is released a week after?


----------



## WC_EEND

As much as I'd like to believe it, I think you're reading too much into it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> This was found in MP3.
> 
> Could this actually be something or are we all just paranoid?
> I mean, the word CIRURGIA (means surgery) underlined makes it look like GTA, and then we got the underlined V with a date afterwards...
> Possibly a date for the launch trailer, and then the game is released a week after?


It probably does mean something







Remember when GTA IV was first released and someone went on the R* website and they found a plane ticket and on it it said










Also here is the website I got the image from http://www.joystiq.com/2008/05/09/rumor-gta-iv-dlc-going-coast-to-coast-niko-books-ticket-to-san/

edit: Also look at the time on the plane ticket. 10:15 or as a date (in the US) October 15th. Just what that thing in MP3 says. This can't be a coincidence.


----------



## Blk

Yeah I remember that. Rockstar either has a hell of a ARG going on, or they're just trolling us so hard









edit: notice how it says 24/05 on the MP3 letter. This number again? Gaaah


----------



## andrews2547

I'm just going to assume the target release date is Oct 15 2012


----------



## WC_EEND

Good catch Andrews, I totally forgot about the plane ticket and the fact that both say 15 Oct is probably no coincidence indeed


----------



## Blk

Now some people are saying it's faked/photoshopped.

I DON'T EVEN KNOW WHAT TO BELIEVE ANYMORE


----------



## andrews2547

You could play MP3 to see if you can find that


----------



## Blk

I don't have the game yet, so I'll just have to bear with what other people "discover" for now









Anyway, until the end of this month/start of the next month we should see some new info. If not, then we can kiss goodbye to a 2012 release.


----------



## BlackVenom

Let's hope for October....
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yeah I remember that. Rockstar either has a hell of a ARG going on, or they're just trolling us so hard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: notice how it says 24/05 on the MP3 letter. This number again? Gaaah


Same as on the curb in the trailer... Oh R*.....

EDIT: Also, let's hope for more ability to modify the game. It probably won't happen, but I'll pretend.


----------



## andrews2547

Bump









Quote:


> you could say that the GTA V *release date has been confirmed* by a little tease in the new Grand Theft Auto V trailer. We cannot be certain of this, but the date could be *May 24, 2012*


http://www.inentertainment.co.uk/20111103/gta-v-release-date-confirmed/

lol sucks to be them


----------



## WC_EEND

good thing the article was published in November and not last week


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Bump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.inentertainment.co.uk/20111103/gta-v-release-date-confirmed/
> lol sucks to be them


And us... lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> And us... lol


But we never said confirmed







We said might be.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> But we never said confirmed
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We said might be.


No, I meant we're still stuck waiting. Forever waiting....


----------



## andrews2547

Oh I see what you mean now


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Thank you, thank you! And I definitely will.
> 
> The game is looking to be huge w/ just Los Santos. I can't imagine the level of compression or number of DVDs 360 owners will get. R* had problems with fitting IV on a DVD, by the way.


imo they can make several dvds (for pcs atleast) per say 2 for installation only and 1 for playing (containing data etc.)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> imo they can make several dvds (for pcs atleast) per say 2 for installation only and 1 for playing (containing data etc.)


I don't see many people in first world countries buying them on DVD for PC







I'm going to download it from Steam once it's released.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't see many people in first world countries buying them on DVD for PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to download it from Steam once it's released.


wait so GTAV will be in steam? if so i will def. download it too


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *barkinos98*
> 
> wait so GTAV will be in steam? if so i will def. download it too


It hasn't been confirmed but R* would be stupid if they didn't put it on Steam. That's where pretty much all the PC players will get it from. That and all of their newest releases (and some old ones) are on Steam now


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It hasn't been confirmed but R* would be stupid if they didn't put it on Steam. That's where pretty much all the PC players will get it from. That and all of their newest releases (and some old ones) are on Steam now


well that will change alot







lolz at your avatar btw


----------



## sanket779292

One of the best entertaining game IMO


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't see many people in first world countries buying them on DVD for PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to download it from Steam once it's released.


Physical all the way! Cool box, poster, and other goodies.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't see many people in first world countries buying them on DVD for PC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm going to download it from Steam once it's released.
> 
> 
> 
> Physical all the way! Cool box, poster, and other goodies.
Click to expand...

Downloads are more convenient, but the smell of a new game box is intoxicating.


----------



## rageofthepeon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Downloads are more convenient, but the smell of a new game box is intoxicating.


This is true. I love collecting physical copies of the games for my PS3 whereas on the PC it's kind of pointless since the majority are on Steam/Origin/GoG...


----------



## BlackVenom

I'd rather get a piece of plastic, a manual, a disk, and possibly a poster for $60. Plus they'll likely delay PC, so PS3 copy first, PC Steam later.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Physical all the way! Cool box, poster, and other goodies.


This! Oh, wait, IV didn't come with one.







I need to find some of the older games posters before they go extinct.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I'd rather get a piece of plastic, a manual, a disk, and possibly a poster for $60. Plus they'll likely delay PC, so PS3 copy first, PC Steam later.
> This! Oh, wait, IV didn't come with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find some of the older games posters before they go extinct.


Mine did


----------



## magic8ball88

Okay GTA V I'm ready for you. Upgraded my 6950s to a 670, added a SSD and the newest member to the family, an H100. Rocking 4.8ghz, hopefully 5.0ghz soon. Come at me bro.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Mine did


What system and copy? My release day copy for PS3 did not.. and that was disappointing.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> What system and copy? My release day copy for PS3 did not.. and that was disappointing.


Release day for PC and also a copy of GTA EFLC for ps3 I bought some months ago.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I'd rather get a piece of plastic, a manual, a disk, and possibly a poster for $60. Plus they'll likely delay PC, so PS3 copy first, PC Steam later.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Physical all the way! Cool box, poster, and other goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This! Oh, wait, IV didn't come with one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to find some of the older games posters before they go extinct.
Click to expand...

My PC version came with a poster, with the lollipop girl on the other and the map of the city on the other side.


----------



## andrews2547

Guise, seriously, guise. Seriously guise, guise seriously.

Who thinks this is GTA V gameplay?



http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DHZY4hefaJk


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Guise, seriously, guise. Seriously guise, guise seriously.
> 
> Who thinks this is GTA V gameplay?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=DHZY4hefaJk


Looked like a clip of a shooting game to me, something like cod...


----------



## Blk

Nope.jpg


----------



## andrews2547

Well there was part of the GTA V trailer in that video so maybe GTA V is going to be at Gamescom this year.


----------



## pepejovi

The comments on that video say it's been confirmed, but we all know how trustworthy youtube comments are...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> The comments on that video say it's been confirmed, but we all know how trustworthy youtube comments are...


Well I think most of them got the information from someone called "TheGamerSheep" who said in his video "GTA V has been spotted in the Gamescom trailer, it hasn't been confirmed by R* but it might be there"

I assume most people heard "GTA V has been spotted in the Gamescom trailer, it has been confirmed it will be there"

I'm sure it will be there, why else would they show GTA V? But it still hasn't been confirmed, at least I don't know if it has. I'm going to have a look on the R* website to see if it says anything.

EDIT: The Rockstar website news section is full of news about MP3 DLCs and other MP3 related things. So no I don't think they have confirmed it.


----------



## Blk

So what if GTA V was on Gamescom's trailer? It was also on E3's trailer.


----------



## andrews2547

More GTA V and this time it's official







Not much (only 2 screenshots) but it's still official

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/36881/asked-answered-max-payne-3-and-grand-theft-auto-v.html


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> More GTA V and this time it's official
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not much (only 2 screenshots) but it's still official
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/36881/asked-answered-max-payne-3-and-grand-theft-auto-v.html


Finally something new from R*









It looks great. Has somebody said, happy to sea sun and palmtrees!!! I can't wait to drive and fly around in GTA V.

P.S. : Have you seen what look like the Golden Gate Bridge in the helicopter screenshot?


----------



## Blk

Yessss







I'm so hyped









And no, I don't think that's the GG bridge. Could be the Vincent Thomas bridge.

I liked this part:
Quote:


> The city was simply too small for effective and enjoyable flying. It was the first time we made a high definition open world, and it was a massive amount of work to make something on that scale - we simply could not make an environment big enough for planes to work properly. Fear not, they are returning in what is our biggest open world game to date.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> And no, I don't think that's the GG bridge. Could be the Vincent Thomas bridge.


I think you're right. It would actually make more sense:thumb:

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I liked this part:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> The city was simply too small for effective and enjoyable flying. It was the first time we made a high definition open world, and it was a massive amount of work to make something on that scale - we simply could not make an environment big enough for planes to work properly. Fear not, they are returning in what is our biggest open world game to date.
Click to expand...

Yep, I've seen this one.
They are confirming airplane, wich implies airport, wich probably implies multiple big cities - wich could mean the return of San Fierro and Las Venturas...








What do you think?


----------



## Blk

I doubt it, since the game is based on SoCal, but hey it could happen...
Anyway, I'm not worried, the map looks massive anyway, and we haven't even seen the countryside yet.


----------



## BlackVenom

Can't see the pics at work (ACCESS DENIED







); well I could see the one that FrickFrock posted at least.
I could see them including the other two cities. R* released a new city per trailer for SA and this is SA. I could also see them being release through expansions, though. With the confirmation of airplanes which require an airport and being LA... we'll likely see another flyable passenger jet. At minimum I couldn't see there being anything less than 1 big airport and a landing strip in the surrounding country. And going back to the idea of an expansion... I don't know how well that would work with: A; limited hdd space on consoles, B; limited space for the dvds on the 360 (one cities worth of data on disk... 2 on hdd?), and a completely irrelevent C; I can has now?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Can't see the pics at work (ACCESS DENIED
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ); well I could see the one that FrickFrock posted at least.
> I could see them including the other two cities. R* released a new city per trailer for SA and this is SA. I could also see them being release through expansions, though. With the confirmation of airplanes which require an airport and being LA... we'll likely see another flyable passenger jet. At minimum I couldn't see there being anything less than 1 big airport and a landing strip in the surrounding country. And going back to the idea of an expansion... I don't know how well that would work with: A; limited hdd space on consoles, B; limited space for the dvds on the 360 (one cities worth of data on disk... 2 on hdd?), and a completely irrelevent C; I can has now?


I'm sure there will be enough space on HDDs in consoles (except the entry level 360)







I hope R* does release SF and LV as an expansion if they are not already included (and they are just trying to surprise everyone by having "Los Santos and surrounding countryside") but I don't think they will do that D: R* has already said The Lost and Damned and The Ballad of Gay Tony was too much for DLC.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm sure there will be enough space on HDDs in consoles (except the entry level 360)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hope R* does release SF and LV as an expansion if they are not already included (and they are just trying to surprise everyone by having "Los Santos and surrounding countryside") but I don't think they will do that D: R* has already said The Lost and Damned and The Ballad of Gay Tony was too much for DLC.


Yeah I don't think they would release entirely new cities as DLC...


----------



## pepejovi

Bought Terraria a couple days ago... 14 hours clocked so far


----------



## WC_EEND

Bought Max Payne 3 2 days ago when it was 50% off on steam while on holiday. It's downloading now, let me know if you want me to do some more snooping around for possible GTAV related stuff.


----------



## BlackVenom

Hope we get a bit more info from R* soon. Heli shot looked amazing... so many buildings!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Bought Max Payne 3 2 days ago when it was 50% off on steam while on holiday. It's downloading now, let me know if you want me to do some more snooping around for possible GTAV related stuff.


And report back, good sir. I thought about getting it... haven't played since the orig which I barely understood (PC games were foreign to me at the time) and the suspense kept me on edge... plus I never made it past the first level.







Older brother's friend brought that and HL over... needless to say I had no clue what to do in HL.


----------



## WC_EEND

I will, once I can get that POS of a Social Club to let me sign in


----------



## BlackVenom

Do you have an account? Or offline? Who here wishes that R* knock that crap off?


----------



## WC_EEND

there is no offline option. I just enter my account info, click the sign in button, which gets greyed out for about 10 seconds, then gets couloured again and the whole cycle repeats.
I mean, M$ have gotten a lot of flak for GFWL, but this is just as bad and I hope R* ditch it asap.

edit: emailed R* support to see what they have to say. If they can't fix it, I'll email Valve to ask for my money back.


----------



## BlackVenom

There's no offline option? Since when?


----------



## WC_EEND

no idea, I didn't have that option. It was basically sign in to social club or create an account (mind you, this was before it was even activated, so that may be why). On a more positive note though, today it worked fine and I've played a bit now. I'll start snooping around tomorrow.


----------



## karlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> no idea, I didn't have that option. It was basically sign in to social club or create an account (mind you, this was before it was even activated, so that may be why). On a more positive note though, today it worked fine and I've played a bit now. I'll start snooping around tomorrow.


when creating one there's an option to create an offline account.


----------



## BlackVenom

I'm installing eflc so that i may try icenhancer's newest version. I'll screenshot the option
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlis*
> 
> when creating one there's an option to create an offline account.


Are you talking about gfwl? R* SC should have a check box that'll let you skip logging in.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I'm installing eflc so that i may try icenhancer's newest version. I'll screenshot the option
> Are you talking about gfwl? R* SC should have a check box that'll let you skip logging in.


There is an option to create and offline account on both


----------



## WC_EEND

No Social club would be even better. Because it doesn't like my router (or any DLink routers for that matter), I am basically limited to 1min of only gameplay time in Max Payne 3 before I get disconnected due to connection issues. Max Payne 3 is the only game that has this, so I sincerely doubt my internet is the cause. So once again: you Rockstar for your Social Club shovelware.


----------



## BlackVenom

You do have this option, though, don't you?


And crapforwindowslive also has one. I created a real account for dirt2... everytime it updates (or takes forever to do anything) i want to smash my pc. xliveless.dll


----------



## WC_EEND

RGSC in MAx Payne 3 is integrated the exact same way GFWL is (the UI is very similar infact). There probably is an offline option somewhere, I just never bothered looking for it. Then again, I won't be playing online much anyway...


----------



## TheLordofTrolls

I hope controlls will be better. I don't understand why it was very hard to move and control character in GTA4.


----------



## WC_EEND

Have you tried playing it with a controller?


----------



## TheLordofTrolls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Have you tried playing it with a controller?


Nope. Am I not supposed to be able to play it with keyboard and mouse as easy as with a controller? Why in the burning hells am I obligated to play it with a controller while keyboard&mouse are capable to offer way better gaming experience?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLordofTrolls*
> 
> Nope. Am I not supposed to be able to play it with keyboard and mouse as easy as with a controller? Why in the burning hells am I obligated to play it with a controller while keyboard&mouse are capable to offer way better gaming experience?


You're not obligated to play with a controller, you can if you want. If you don't want to then don't. If you don't like the controls with a keyboard and mouse, and you don't want to use a controller then don't play the game. Problem solved.


----------



## TheLordofTrolls

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You're not obligated to play with a controller, you can if you want. If you don't want to then don't. If you don't like the controls with a keyboard and mouse, and you don't want to use a controller then don't play the game. Problem solved.


You don't understand what I am saying. I am merely remarking upon the suggestion that we should also be able to play with keyboard and mouse AS EASY AS we play with a controller.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLordofTrolls*
> 
> You don't understand what I am saying. I am merely remarking upon the suggestion that we should also be able to play with keyboard and mouse AS EASY AS we play with a controller.


Some games are just easier to play with controllers, e.g. racing games. The design is completely different, so it's natural some games are better played with kb/m or controllers.

That said, I enjoyed the kb/m controls in GTA IV.


----------



## BlackVenom

That's annoying that social club is so integrated...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheLordofTrolls*
> 
> You don't understand what I am saying. I am merely remarking upon the suggestion that we should also be able to play with keyboard and mouse AS EASY AS we play with a controller.


Problem is a kb is a 2d arrangement of buttons while a controller is optimized for two hands and very little movement. If the kb controls get annoying, grab a mouse with at least side buttons - makes it a bit easier.


----------



## PMan007

Have somebody seen this :

http://www.epsilonprogram.com/

(look the testimonials)

Kifflom!!!!!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Have somebody seen this :
> http://www.epsilonprogram.com/
> (look the testimonials)
> Kifflom!!!!!


Yup, I came across it as well, somehow forgot to post it here though


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Have somebody seen this :
> http://www.epsilonprogram.com/
> (look the testimonials)
> Kifflom!!!!!


Actually when GTA IV was in production R* bought all the domains IRL for the domains in game









If you type one of the GTA IV websites into the real internet you will either be taken to the website which R* ported into the real world or just get redirected to the GTA IV site.


----------



## BlackVenom

http://www.examiner.com/article/gta-5-current-progress-commented-on-by-take-two-no-release-date-as-of-yet
Not sure if that had been posted yet.. there's not much to see other than V is "In full development and showing substantial progress."
Still TBA...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Have somebody seen this :
> http://www.epsilonprogram.com/
> (look the testimonials)
> Kifflom!!!!!


I lold


----------



## andrews2547

Here is some leaked GTA V gameplay.

This is actually real you better hurry up and watch it before R* gets it removed from youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzyQEjudpIQ&feature=g-vrec


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Here is some leaked GTA V gameplay.
> This is actually real you better hurry up and watch it before R* gets it removed from youtube
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tzyQEjudpIQ&feature=g-vrec


I hate you


----------



## WC_EEND

I try to avoid double posting normally, but this is an exception:



No idea wether it's fake or just a guess, but I came across it today and figured I'd post it here.


----------



## Gangsta Hotdog

Seriously looking forward to this game! Hope they don't delay the PC release though, that would suck. Hopefully they don't ruin the pc version like they did with IV, too. Sorry I couldn't input anything of more value. xD


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I try to avoid double posting normally, but this is an exception:
> 
> No idea wether it's fake or just a guess, but I came across it today and figured I'd post it here.


Probably just a wild guess. I've seen websites/game stores say it's december, october, whatever.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gangsta Hotdog*
> 
> Seriously looking forward to this game! Hope they don't delay the PC release though, that would suck. Hopefully they don't ruin the pc version like they did with IV, too. Sorry I couldn't input anything of more value. xD


From GTA III onwards GTA games on PC were always released 6 months after the console release


----------



## BlackVenom

I hope it won't take that long... it's annoying when they delay the freaking game on PC. I'd much rather buy it for the rig than my PS3 (which, now, I d have to take back from my brother for a few months







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> From GTA III onwards GTA games on PC were always released 6 months after the console release


Sad story...


----------



## Sevada88

Good things in life are worth waiting for!


----------



## paulerxx

I've been waiting for GTA V since...2008. C'mon Rockstar!! I might as well buy the Expansions right to keep me busy?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulerxx*
> 
> I've been waiting for GTA V since...2008. C'mon Rockstar!! I might as well buy the Expansions right to keep me busy?


I finished TLaD in 1 hour gameplay time and TBoGT in 2 hours gameplay time. I don't think they will keep you busy for very long


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I finished TLaD in 1 hour gameplay time and TBoGT in 2 hours gameplay time. I don't think they will keep you busy for very long


They're better than the original one, though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> They're better than the original one, though.


IMO TBoGT had the best story, then IV, then TLaD


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> IMO TBoGT had the best story, then IV, then TLaD


Not only the storyline, also the things you can do/minigames.


----------



## d3daiM

What is up with the lack of leaks?? I remember for all the GTA's leading up to V there were a decent amount of leaks showing up on the Neoseeker forums *each week* for like 8 months before release.. -_-


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3daiM*
> 
> What is up with the lack of leaks?? I remember for all the GTA's leading up to V there were a decent amount of leaks showing up on the Neoseeker forums *each week* for like 8 months before release.. -_-


Those "leaks" were fan made rumours


----------



## d3daiM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Those "leaks" were fan made rumours


Well, there were plenty of those. But if you are as old as I am and were checking Neoseeker each day during the prerelease periods GTA: VC, GTA: SA, and GTA: IV (yeah, I was there for all of them, huge fanboy), there was plenty of actual fact. There seemed to be a lot more media coverage as well (PSN mag, ign reviews, etc).. And videos, artwork, websites, teaser screenshots were promoted by Rockstar directly as a treat for eager fans that were absolutely real. Rea;;y decent leaked screenshots, in like packs of 10, surfaced about every other week for like 5 mo before release.

Maybe GTA V is just THAT far away from release still...








PS4 planned release? :S


----------



## WC_EEND

I wouldn't be surprised actually if it actually turned out to be a next gen release, though that would mean a christmas 2013 or Q1 2014 release date since the new xbox is scheduled to launch around christmas 2013.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3daiM*
> 
> Well, there were plenty of those. But if you are as old as I am and were checking Neoseeker each day during the prerelease periods GTA: VC, GTA: SA, and GTA: IV (yeah, I was there for all of them, huge fanboy), there was plenty of actual fact. There seemed to be a lot more media coverage as well (PSN mag, ign reviews, etc).. And videos, artwork, websites, teaser screenshots were promoted by Rockstar directly as a treat for eager fans that were absolutely real. Rea;;y decent leaked screenshots, in like packs of 10, surfaced about every other week for like 5 mo before release.
> Maybe GTA V is just THAT far away from release still...


They just don't want to give away misleading information. I'm expecting a Game Informer cover of GTA V soon.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *d3daiM*
> 
> PS4 planned release? :S


Never. They would lose a crapton of money.


----------



## BlackVenom

We need more information!
[insert No Country For Old Men trailer park lady with caption]

Really hoping they release some more info soon. Maybe on the 25th or Sept 2nd? Please?


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> We need more information!
> [insert No Country For Old Men trailer park lady with caption]
> Really hoping they release some more info soon. Maybe on the 25th or Sept 2nd? Please?


This x 100000000000000


----------



## PMan007

Sorry for the double post but I can't edit at work...go figure

Just to let you know that the futureshop.ca website added the PC version of GTA V for pre-order.
Consoles version are there since november but the PC version was added recently (not sure exactly when!!!)

Hope it does mean something : Day 1 PC version
(even if I believe we will see a delay between console and PC versions)


----------



## karlis

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Are you talking about gfwl? R* SC should have a check box that'll let you skip logging in.


sorry for the delay, didn't notice, yeah im talking about gfwl, made offline account when my internet was instable.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karlis*
> 
> sorry for the delay, didn't notice, yeah im talking about gfwl, made offline account when my internet was instable.


I read the related posts backwards and i'm confused. Anyone have questions? Lol. xliveless ftw. Just wish we could perma opt out of R*SC... is -social a launch option?


----------



## WC_EEND

New GTA:V screenshots on R*'s FB page!!









edit:


----------



## pepejovi

A JET A JET A JET A JET A JET A JET

PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S NOT JUST SOME NPC JET


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> New GTA:V screenshots on R*'s FB page!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit:


MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!









I also see the "Cheetah" is back, although it looks like they took out the "h"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> A JET A JET A JET A JET A JET A JET
> PLEASE TELL ME THAT'S NOT JUST SOME NPC JET


I really doubt it, the argument with GTA IV was the map was too small for jets and planes to be useful. R* have already said GTA V is going to be the biggest game they have ever made. That means it's more than likely that it's a flyable jet.

EDIT: One of the comments on the photos on FB

"Very cool car! Is it INFERNUS?"


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> More to come this week...


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also see the "Cheetah" is back, although it looks like they took out the "h"
> I really doubt it, the argument with GTA IV was the map was too small for jets and planes to be useful. R* have already said GTA V is going to be the biggest game they have ever made. That means it's more than likely that it's a flyable jet.
> EDIT: One of the comments on the photos on FB
> "Very cool car! Is it INFERNUS?"


I reckon whatever the new Infernus ends up being, it'll be based on the Aventador.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> MOAR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also see the "Cheetah" is back, although it looks like they took out the "h"
> I really doubt it, the argument with GTA IV was the map was too small for jets and planes to be useful. R* have already said GTA V is going to be the biggest game they have ever made. That means it's more than likely that it's a flyable jet.
> EDIT: One of the comments on the photos on FB
> "Very cool car! Is it INFERNUS?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I reckon whatever the new Infernus ends up being, it'll be based on the Aventador.
Click to expand...

Yeah, R* is good at making the cars look uh-maaaaazing!


----------



## andrews2547

Guys I was just on IGCD and I found GTA V on the top. I'm not sure if some of these are fan made mods for GTA IV but here are some unseen/unnoticed cars.

2006 Bentley Continental GT (unknown in game name)

http://www.igcd.net/images/041/417.jpg

2011 Toyota Camry (unknown in game name)

http://www.igcd.net/images/041/433.jpg

1958 Chevrolet Bel Air (unknown in game name)

http://www.igcd.net/images/041/438.jpg

2006 Dodge Charger (Buffalo)

http://www.igcd.net/images/042/284.jpg

2003 Jeep Wrangler (Mesa)

http://www.igcd.net/images/041/408.jpg

2008 Mercedes M class (I forgot the name of it in GTA IV)

http://www.igcd.net/images/041/432.jpg
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I reckon whatever the new Infernus ends up being, it'll be based on the Aventador.





Spoiler: Warning: Lots of picutres!



Well in GTA III it looked like like a Vector M12



















GTA VC it looked like a Lamborghini Countach



















GTA SA it looked like a Honda/Acura NSX



















GTA IV it looked like a Lamborghini Murciélago





















So in GTA V it could be anything.


----------



## WC_EEND

andrews, your pictures in the first quote are now showing up here


----------



## andrews2547

Huh?


----------



## WC_EEND

this is how I see it, and I meant spoiler instead of quote, sorry


----------



## andrews2547

Oh right







Well I fixed it, sort of. You will have to click on the links. They worked when I clicked on them. If it doesn't work then I will just link the site where I got the images from


----------



## WC_EEND

All the images are the same banner


----------



## andrews2547

I'll have to do it the long way around.

2006 Bentley Continental GT (unknown in game name)



2011 Toyota Camry (unknown in game name)



1958 Chevrolet Bel Air (unknown in game name)



2006 Dodge Charger (Buffalo)



2003 Jeep Wrangler (Mesa)



2008 Mercedes M class (I forgot the name of it in GTA IV)


----------



## TMDesign

i hope that gta 5 wil be playable in sli i really hope so
is it acctually ? does somebody know that ?
ps sorry for my bad english i m from belgium lol =p
i just got my second gtx evga 680 and the system really kick seriously ass
i m really waiting for that game =p


----------



## WC_EEND

Sorry for being such a Pain Andrews







, also the one you forgot the name of is the Serrano in GTA:IV I think

TMDesign, feel free to ask me in Flemish or French (preferably via PM though)









edit: as the system requirements for GTA:V are not yet know, it's anyone's guess wether GTA:V supports SLI or not. My personal guess would be that it will in all likelyhood support SLI though. Also, welcome to OCN









PS: Whereabouts in Belgium do you live?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMDesign*
> 
> i hope that gta 5 wil be playable in sli i really hope so
> is it acctually ? does somebody know that ?
> ps sorry for my bad english i m from belgium lol =p
> i just got my second gtx evga 680 and the system really kick seriously ass
> i m really waiting for that game =p


Well if it's anything like GTA IV then it's not going to run too well. GTA IV ran terribly in SLI and Crossfire.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Sorry for being such a Pain Andrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also the one you forgot the name of is the Serrano in GTA:IV I think
> TMDesign, feel free to ask me in Flemish or French (preferably via PM though)


Well there is no point on me linking images if you can't see them lol


----------



## WC_EEND

Two Three (thanks PMan007) more:


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Two more:


There's actually 3 more. You forgot the motocross one.









It look amazing!!!! Can't wait to try that game. And there's also 3 more pics coming soon. Friday maybe......


----------



## WC_EEND

The motorcross one wasn't online yet when I posted









I'll edit it in though

more edits:
Quote:


> Gisteren plaatste de online shop Zavvi een releasedatum voor Grand Theft Auto V. Eurogamer heeft de winkel gecontacteerd om te vragen of de datum officieel is en heeft daar ook antwoord op gekregen. Volgens Zavvi zou de nieuwste GTA op 23 november uitkomen.
> 
> "Ik kan bevestigen dat dit de datum is die ze ons gegeven hebben. Als de releasedatum verandert, dan zul je dat meteen op de site kunnen zien."
> 
> Rockstar heeft de datum nog niet officieel bevestigd, maar ze wezen wel al naar een release in oktober. Oktober en november zijn één maand van elkaar verwijderd, maar het is goed mogelijk dat de game voor kort uitgesteld was.
> 
> Als de plannen echt zijn om GTA V in november te lanceren, dan zullen we dat ongetwijfeld binnenkort van Rockstar zelf vernemen.


source: http://www.9lives.be/games/grand-theft-auto-v/nieuws/zavvi-bevestigt-releasedatum-gta-v

the gist of it is that an online shop called Zavvi said the GTA:V release date is 23 Nov. When Eurogamer asked, they comfirmed this was the date that was given to them and that "when the releasedate changes, you'll be able to see it on the site immediately".


----------



## andrews2547

More GTA V screenshots







R* should just make everyone happy by releasing Trailer 2. Still screenshots are better than nothing









Screenshots: http://www.overclock.net/t/1296530/rs-grand-theft-auto-5-screenshots-released/120#post_17994739
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10151207875985097.507333.51752540096&type=1










Looks like Motocross racing


















Maybe tennis will be a side game, much like basketball was in SA










No doubt that is the parachuting side mission that was in TBoGT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> The motorcross one wasn't online yet when I posted
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll edit it in though
> more edits:
> source: http://www.9lives.be/games/grand-theft-auto-v/nieuws/zavvi-bevestigt-releasedatum-gta-v
> the gist of it is that an online shop called Zavvi said the *GTA:V release date is 23 Nov*. When Eurogamer asked, they comfirmed this was the date that was given to them and that "when the releasedate changes, you'll be able to see it on the site immediately".


I won't believe it unless it came from R* Zavvi is not R*


----------



## pepejovi

Dirtbikes, awesome


----------



## BlackVenom

These pictures look epic!
They added pics to the site:
http://www.rockstargames.com/V/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> These pictures look epic!
> They added pics to the site:
> http://www.rockstargames.com/V/


3 empty boxes







This probably means they are preparing to release 3 new screenshots in the next couple of hours.

Either that or the page isn't loading properly for me.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 3 empty boxes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This probably means they are preparing to release 3 new screenshots in the next couple of hours.
> Either that or the page isn't loading properly for me.


I'd say over the course of this week.


----------



## BlackVenom

Should be in 28hr. They seem to be going every other day.


----------



## PMan007

4 new pics on the website :

www.rockstar.com/v

WOW!!!!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Those screenshots are awesome though







Even for what I hope is console.


----------



## WC_EEND

Release date would be nice too


----------



## andrews2547

I don't think they can give a release date yet







Or at least not a specific one.

Also in that dark screenshot with the helicopter, I just noticed a the bridge. That bridge wasn't in Los Santos in San Andreas. It was the train bridge connecting San Fierro to Las Venturas







So maybe this means Rockstar was trolling us and the whole of San Andreas is in GTA V and not just Los Santos

And that black/Spanish guy has been in pretty much all of the screenshots so I think he is probably the protagonist and not that old guy who is possibly the narrator in the trailer.


----------



## WC_EEND

It's a slightly different bridge actually. The one in San Andreas was a cantilever bridge, whereas this one is a different kind of bridge./bridge engineer-y talk









edit: the red car is definitely an Infernus, and the car on the lorry looks a bit like a Dukes


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't think they can give a release date yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or at least not a specific one.
> Also in that dark screenshot with the helicopter, I just noticed a the bridge. That bridge wasn't in Los Santos in San Andreas. It was the train bridge connecting San Fierro to Las Venturas
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So maybe this means Rockstar was trolling us and the whole of San Andreas is in GTA V and not just Los Santos
> And that black/Spanish guy has been in pretty much all of the screenshots so I think he is probably the protagonist and not that old guy who is possibly the narrator in the trailer.


It's the Vincent Thomas Bridge, I believe.
Also, the balcony guy appears in 1 or 2 screenshots too. Maybe multiple protagonists?


----------



## WC_EEND

That would fit location-wise, but the vincent Thomas bridge is a suspension bridge, whereas the bridge in the picture obviously isn't.

edit: Gentlemen, I think I've identified our bridge:


Gerald Desmond Bridge apparently









http://goo.gl/maps/zluKh


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> It's a slightly different bridge actually. The one in San Andreas was a cantilever bridge, whereas this one is a different kind of bridge./bridge engineer-y talk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: the red car is definitely an Infernus, and the car on the lorry looks a bit like a Dukes


The car on the lorry is meant to be a Bullet







Well it apparently is.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> It's the Vincent Thomas Bridge, I believe.
> Also, the balcony guy appears in 1 or 2 screenshots too. Maybe multiple protagonists?


Possibly.


----------



## sp4wners

I hope this game will run good on my PC. These screenshots are awesome


----------



## Dan_9

There gonna have to water this down so bad to run on consoles. Is there any point in hoping for a decent bug free optimized PC version?

This game will be why I hated GTA4 & hardly played it. Small & looks the same. But this is San Andreas all over again.

How massive do you guys think this will be? Not Just cause size, but at least original SA size! Has to be enormous to give that realistic setting for dirt bikes across huge outback areas & flying planes, country drives etc. If its too small it will feel like vice city, like a play ground & not real. Oh the good ol days of SA again.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan_9*
> 
> There gonna have to water this down so bad to run on consoles. Is there any point in hoping for a decent bug free optimized PC version?
> This game will be why I hated GTA4 & hardly played it. Small & looks the same. But this is San Andreas all over again.
> *How massive do you guys think this will be?* Not Just cause size, but at least original SA size! Has to be enormous to give that realistic setting for dirt bikes across huge outback areas & flying planes, country drives etc. If its too small it will feel like vice city, like a play ground & not real. Oh the good ol days of SA again.


Rockstar have already said it's the biggest game they have ever made when they announced it in November last year..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockstar games, November 3 2011*
> 
> Developed by series creator Rockstar North, Grand Theft Auto V heads to the city of Los Santos and surrounding hills, countryside and beaches in the *largest and most ambitious game Rockstar has yet created.*


http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/19471/grand-theft-auto-v-official-announcement.html


----------



## OD Emperor

On that end, if you look at the night shot with the guy on he balcony, you can see the lights in the distance. They look extremely far away, I have no doubt that this game will be absolutely massive. And no doubt it will be very labor intensive on consoles. PC's should do alright, and Rockstar has no doubt nailed down the PC port for its games. Max Payne 3 definitely comes to mind there. GTA IV no doubt was terrible on the PC. But that was upwards of 4 years ago. R* has surely made progress by now.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan_9*
> 
> There gonna have to water this down so bad to run on consoles. Is there any point in hoping for a decent bug free optimized PC version?
> This game will be why I hated GTA4 & hardly played it. Small & looks the same. But this is San Andreas all over again.
> How massive do you guys think this will be? Not Just cause size, but at least original SA size! Has to be enormous to give that realistic setting for dirt bikes across huge outback areas & flying planes, country drives etc. If its too small it will feel like vice city, like a play ground & not real. Oh the good ol days of SA again.


It won't beat JC2, but it is going to be bigger than SA... probably even by a bigger ratio than IV to III.


----------



## TopicClocker

Dreamt I got the beta on my PS3, I never dream about games and this was out of the blue O.O...
Wish It was true, It'll just be an internal beta otherwise It will kill the surprise of getting the game on day one and playing it.


----------



## magic8ball88

I hope this game really has awesome graphics options. That would be nice if people with lower end systems could run it on low settings and if my rig was incapable of running it at full settings. I will gladly shell out for another 670 if need be lol.


----------



## OD Emperor

I have no doubt that most current systems, like yours, will be able to run it. Maybe not maxed out (I'm not sure if mine could do that) but R* cant expect us all to have billion dollar computers. So they'll make it run just fine I think.


----------



## WC_EEND

Well, if Max Payne 3 is anything to go by, I'd say it'll run fine on most current mid to high end systems when fully maxed.


----------



## OD Emperor

lets just hope it has more of a GTA IV feel. I'm still getting killed in MP3 because the reaction time of the character isn't fast enough. In GTA IV it was like superman reactions, but at least we should have it a bit quicker than MP3 or god forbid RDR. You'd think getting shot at is enough to get that ol' adrenaline pumping.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

https://twitter.com/GI_AndyMc/status/256446546739068928/photo/1

game informer announces its December issue with cover GTA5. screenshots and info will accompany, if its like all the other game infromers


----------



## WC_EEND

I'd say that means launch in April


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

i said 2013 a long time ago. no way its 2012, people are crazy if they think that.


----------



## WC_EEND

After the first trailer, a fall 2012 launch was certainly plausible, however that went pretty much out of the window when we heard basically nothing from R* until they released some screenshots a few months ago.
My guess was always on spring 2013 (while hoping for falll 2012 though, it must be said







)


----------



## Blk

Awesome









Hoping for some new info from Rockstar themselves meanwhile.


----------



## brvnbld

would there be any hotcoffee mod??......


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brvnbld*
> 
> would there be any hotcoffee mod??......


Probably not, the hotcoffee mod in San Andreas only exists because it was originally part of the game until Rockstar took it out. Then someone found it and put it back in again


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Probably not, the hotcoffee mod in San Andreas only exists because it was originally part of the game until Rockstar took it out. Then someone found it and put it back in again


LOL I didn't know that, my reaction is pretty much the same as your avatar!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Probably not, the hotcoffee mod in San Andreas only exists because it was originally part of the game until Rockstar took it out. Then someone found it and put it back in again


If I recall correctly, it was a Dutch modder by the name of PatrickW who found it and reactivated it.


----------



## Sylon

This had better be good. There are other players in the scene now. Just Cause 2 blows GTA IV out of the water in every single measurable way. If this is no fun, goodbye GTA franchise as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> This had better be good. There are other players in the scene now. Just Cause 2 blows GTA IV out of the water in every single measurable way. If this is no fun, goodbye GTA franchise as far as I'm concerned.


Except story and voice acting which was really sub-par in Just Cause 2.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> https://twitter.com/GI_AndyMc/status/256446546739068928/photo/1
> game informer announces its December issue with cover GTA5. screenshots and info will accompany, if its like all the other game infromers


Good find! IIRC they did a really good job when SA came out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Except story and voice acting which was really sub-par in Just Cause 2.


And realism & variety. Every car is a tuk tuk or wagon. lol. Still a great game. Massive map; wonder how V's will compare.


----------



## OD Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> This had better be good. There are other players in the scene now. Just Cause 2 blows GTA IV out of the water in every single measurable way. If this is no fun, goodbye GTA franchise as far as I'm concerned.


Not sure how JC2 blew the multiplayer out of the water.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> If I recall correctly, it was a Dutch modder by the name of PatrickW who found it and reactivated it.


bs, someone googled that. how u remember that. no way. nope.


----------



## OD Emperor

I know him, he's one for remembering things....


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

im kidding around lol. friday night, kinda yeah


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Not sure how JC2 blew the multiplayer out of the water.


Just Cause 2 Multiplayer mod for PC?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> This had better be good. There are other players in the scene now. Just Cause 2 blows GTA IV out of the water in every single measurable way. If this is no fun, goodbye GTA franchise as far as I'm concerned.


I'd rather have GTA IV's map though. No point in having a super massive map if it's full of nothing.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Not sure how JC2 blew the multiplayer out of the water.


It's not official









Modders made multiplayer for JC2


----------



## OD Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Just Cause 2 Multiplayer mod for PC?


Yeah but unless that's released for consoles too,it's not a true MP.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Yeah but unless that's released for consoles too,*it's not a true MP*.


http://dictionary.reference.com/browse/multiplayer

Says nothing about being on both console and PC.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Just Cause 2 Multiplayer mod for PC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah but unless that's released for consoles too,it's not a true MP.
Click to expand...

Don't keep arguing, just don't.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Lots of info coming next month. Get ready.


http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/45811/gtav-artwork-pest-control.html

Hopefully a release date


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Lots of info coming next month. Get ready.


mybodyisready.png


----------



## WC_EEND

Bring it on


----------



## Sevada88

Hopefully a new trailer!


----------



## BlackVenom

Beat me to it. I got it saved as my desktop.
LINK TO ARTWORK


----------



## Videocardshop

Must be a new trailer coming soon! Fingers crossed.


----------



## MGX1016

i dont think they need more trailers just release the game to the masses and watch us flock like seaguls in finding nemo


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MGX1016*
> 
> i dont think they need more trailers just release the game to the masses and watch us flock like seaguls in finding nemo


I don't think they are going to release an unfinished game


----------



## Blk

Oh my god.
Quote:


> In morning of November 8, we will reveal the cover art and give you a break down of the issue (hint: the story is huge - over 18 pages in print - and full of details and screens we can't wait to share).


----------



## Blk

WHAT?


----------



## andrews2547

Was just about to post that.

I don't think it's real, but if it is then awesome


----------



## BlackVenom

Hoping it's no later than the supposed spring launch.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> IMO, it looks like a April-June '12 release


What an idiot! lol


----------



## WC_EEND

My money's on fake since the PC icon is conspiciously absent


----------



## Sevada88

What's the first thing you will do when you are back in Los Santos?

I will probably check out CJ's house, to see what it looks like and what has happened to it.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> What's the first thing you will do when you are back in Los Santos?
> I will probably check out CJ's house, to see what it looks like and what has happened to it.


... and get annoyed at not being able to find it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> My money's on fake since the PC icon is conspiciously absent


It's probably because it won't be released on PC until 6 months after the console release. That is if that is real anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> What's the first thing you will do when you are back in Los Santos?
> I will probably check out CJ's house, to see what it looks like and what has happened to it.


It probably won't be there. All the hideouts from GTA III aren't in GTA IV


----------



## Psyrical

Why don't Rockstar learn from SA-MP, the PC mod for GTA SA. It's damn well successful, I think GTA V's multiplayer would turn out much better than GTA IV's multiplayer if it took a little lesson from SA-MP.

Still going strong:

( Pic Taken at Oct 28th, 2012, from http://www.sa-mp.com/)


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> What's the first thing you will do when you are back in Los Santos?
> I will probably check out CJ's house, to see what it looks like and what has happened to it.


It's a reimagined southern California so I doubt CJ's house will be there. But who knows, Rockstar usually has some neat easter eggs in their games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> Why don't Rockstar learn from SA-MP, the PC mod for GTA SA. It's damn well successful, I think GTA V's multiplayer would turn out much better than GTA IV's multiplayer if it took a little lesson from SA-MP.
> Still going strong:
> ( Pic Taken at Oct 28th, 2012, from http://www.sa-mp.com/)


^ This. I still love playing in sa-mp. CrazyBob's CnR FTW


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> Why don't Rockstar learn from SA-MP, the PC mod for GTA SA. It's damn well successful, I think GTA V's multiplayer would turn out much better than GTA IV's multiplayer if it took a little lesson from SA-MP.
> Still going strong:
> ( Pic Taken at Oct 28th, 2012, from http://www.sa-mp.com/)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ^ This. I still love playing in sa-mp. CrazyBob's CnR FTW
Click to expand...

Hey me too







CnR just had a recent Halloween update btw.


----------



## Blk

Yeah I gotta try it out


----------



## WC_EEND

http://m.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/45951/grand-theft-auto-v-is-coming-spring-2013.html










Turns out the leak was true


----------



## GAMERIG

*link* from FB ( Rockstar Games)


----------



## Blk

Also new artwork.



Dat quad bike.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> 
> *link* from FB ( Rockstar Games)


iFruit 5


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> iFruit 5


Too short for that, she still has the iFruit 4/4S


----------



## andrews2547

There was a spoof company for Apple in GTA IV and they had a phone as well, I can't remember what Rockstar called it


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There was a spoof company for Apple in GTA IV and they had a phone as well, I can't remember what Rockstar called it


Ah yes, the iFruit phone (which is what it was called, I just looked it up, it was shaped like a banana though)


----------



## Sevada88

So, the images many thought were fake, turned out to be real after all?


----------



## andrews2547

Yes.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Too short for that, she still has the iFruit 4/4S


Knowing R* it will probably be called an iFruit 69


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Knowing R* it will probably be called an iFruit 69


Ha Ha! very funny!


----------



## BlackVenom

PC version will probably get delayed as usual


----------



## Blk

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=529486&st=0


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> PC version will probably get delayed as usual


PC version has been delayed since 2001


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=529486&st=0


Preordered mine since it was announced, I wonder if us Euro-people will get the same preorder bonuses as the Yanks do


----------



## andrews2547

Another artwork thing released










And unfortunately the second trailer is delayed because of Hurricane Sandy


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Another artwork thing released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And unfortunately the second trailer is delayed because of Hurricane Sandy


artwork looks awesome!


----------



## andrews2547

I just found out that I can get those artworks in poster form









Apparently that artwork along with this one (without the "Spring 2013" at the bottom) are on sale in poster form in GAME stores and they are only available in the UK









Well that's what I heard anyway.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just found out that I can get those artworks in poster form
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently that artwork along with this one (without the "Spring 2013" at the bottom) are on sale in poster form in GAME stores and they are only available in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well that's what I heard anyway.


Yep.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Preordered mine since it was announced, I wonder if us Euro-people will get the same preorder bonuses as the Yanks do


Same here. Next week I think I'll pass by my local Game store and ask what they've got in mind.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yep.


Pre-order only









I can't pre-order yet D: No money.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Pre-order only
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't pre-order yet D: No money.


I can't pre-order yet , PC version not announced


----------



## magic8ball88

I want to preorder, don't even care if its for Xbox. Where should I preorder it from? I thought that preorders didn't start until the 5th for some reason.


----------



## andrews2547

New trailer next week Wednesday









http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/46031/grand-theft-auto-v-trailer-2-coming-next-week-wed-nov-14.html


----------



## Blk

Hell yeah


----------



## Socks keep you warm

http://www.xbox360achievements.org/news/news-13329-Grand-Theft-Auto-V-Infosplosion-Leaks-Ahead-of-December-Reveal.html

Read everyone lots and lots of information!


----------



## Blk

Proven to be fake ^


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Proven to be fake ^


By who?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> By who?


Matt Bertz, Managing Editor at Game Informer. He tweeted about that info being bs.

To be honest I'm glad, because it would seriously suck if that "hold down back button to change character" thing were true.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Matt Bertz, Managing Editor at Game Informer. He tweeted about that info being bs.
> To be honest I'm glad, because it would seriously suck if that "hold down back button to change character" thing were true.


Ahhh thankyou! that's all i wanted to know it's just this xbox360a website does not post bs, must have been miss informed.


----------



## naved777

GTA V 2nd Trailer releasing November 14th
















http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/46031/grand-theft-auto-v-trailer-2-coming-next-week-wed-nov-14.html


----------



## andrews2547

The Game is going to be in GTA V












Skip to 3:45
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> GTA V 2nd Trailer releasing November 14th
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/46031/grand-theft-auto-v-trailer-2-coming-next-week-wed-nov-14.html


Already been posted


----------



## Remontoire

I dont even know how these idiot rockstar programmer noobs can call themselves professionals. The lazy bastards owe me a computer game.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Mine works great and doesnt do that


----------



## andrews2547

Mine doesn't do that either. It must be something you did Remontoire.


----------



## pepejovi

I'd like to see you do better.


----------



## Remontoire

I'd like to see you say something less moronic.

You think that gta 4 is well programmed? lol. Do you also think that baked beans is gourmet cuisine. Do you think that everything in the world is excellent if you cannot do it better? Your logic is fail. The programming quality of gta 4 for pc is OBJECTIVELY sub-standard. Only a moron would argue otherwise. My own ability as a programmer is of no consequence whatsoever. My dissapointment at having bought a poor quality product is understandable. Your ridiculous attempt to defend said ****ty product is not.

After looking at other peoples experience of this game it's seems to be a known fact that it is a ****ty product that is not much more than a ripped console game.

Why would you defend a company that cared more about an early release than a quality product?


----------



## WC_EEND

GTA:IV was the first game on PC using the RAGE engine, so obviously it wasn't as well opimized as it should've been. However, Games like Max Payne 3 use the same engine and run a lot better so it has improved.

As for the glitches in your game: how heavily modded is it? I've seen similar things happen when I had practically every car in the game replaced by a custom one.


----------



## andrews2547

New screenshot







It's not official, but it is GTA V










http://www.gtanet.com/news/single.php?id=4470

By the looks of that gun, customisable weapons are pretty much confirmed.

EDIT: Cover release and 18 pages of information tomorrow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remontoire*
> 
> I'd like to see you say something less moronic.
> You think that gta 4 is well programmed? lol. Do you also think that baked beans is gourmet cuisine. Do you think that everything in the world is excellent if you cannot do it better? Your logic is fail. The programming quality of gta 4 for pc is OBJECTIVELY sub-standard. Only a moron would argue otherwise. My own ability as a programmer is of no consequence whatsoever. My dissapointment at having bought a poor quality product is understandable. Your ridiculous attempt to defend said ****ty product is not.
> After looking at other peoples experience of this game it's seems to be a known fact that it is a ****ty product that is not much more than a ripped console game.
> Why would you defend a company that cared more about an early release than a quality product?


First of all, what WC_EEND said, it's the first real game to use the RAGE engine. So it won't be optimized very well.

Second, what happened in your screenshot doesn't happen to the game unless you failed to mod it correctly, I had the same problem when I didn't install a mod properly. So your GTA IV is like that because of something *you* did.

Third, GTA IV was actually delayed. It was originally meant be be released Oct 2007 on consoles. They had problems with it so they delayed it to April 2008. The PC release had the same 8 month delay as every other GTA game since 2001.

Fouth, this isn't a GTA IV (GTA 4) discussion thread. This is the GTA V (GTA 5) disscussion thread


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

wow forgot about the digital mag release tomorrow. I was a regular on GTAforums but its such a cluster now with kids...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> At 11Am Central (5PM GMT) on November 8, we will reveal the cover art and give you a break down of the issue (hint: the story is huge - over 18 pages in print - and full of details and screens we can't wait to share). Then, in the afternoon (US Central time) we will release the digital edition of Game Informer to iPad, 10-inch Android devices, and PC/Mac. Print issues will already be in the mail and should arrive to subscribers in the weeks that follow. Print newsstand is November 16.


----------



## PMan007

Game informer cover revealed :

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/11/08/december-cover-revealed-grand-theft-auto-v.aspx

Have a look, I won't spoiled the surprise....


----------



## WC_EEND

Cover revealed:



http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/11/08/december-cover-revealed-grand-theft-auto-v.aspx

More interestingly, 3 protagonists?


----------



## andrews2547

So that's the box art or just the cover for that magazine?

If it's the box art I don't like what they have done







I prefer the comic book style box art Rockstar have been using since Vice City (in Europe)


----------



## WC_EEND

I have no idea to be honest, I *think* it's just the magazine cover but I am not sure by any stretch.


----------



## Blk

I'm sure the actual box art will be like all the others, this is just the magazine cover.

Anyway, the info will be released in exactly 2 hours.


----------



## andrews2547

Not for free I don't think. But I'm sure people will post the info from the magazine in various forums


----------



## Sevada88

I wonder if you are able to choose either of the characters and play a 3 different campaigns. Or play all 3 of them in the same campaign; much like in Call of Duty.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> ...much like in Call of Duty.


There's some sacrilege, comparing GTA:V to COD


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Remontoire*
> 
> I dont even know how these idiot rockstar programmer noobs can call themselves professionals. The lazy bastards owe me a computer game.


LOL, mine did that, then I found out if you turn superfetch on in Services it fixes it. It worked for me.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

thats just the mag cover. The info should be releasing soon


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> over the course of 18 pages (our biggest cover story yet!), we introduce the three main protagonists


http://www.gameinformer.com/b/news/archive/2012/11/08/december-cover-revealed-grand-theft-auto-v.aspx

I hope the character changes don't happen like in the CoD series.


----------



## Blk

The article has been released!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

found it lol


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

http://i.imgur.com/2QmIk.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/3KoWp.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/OV6Cn.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mD0ZO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/mD0ZO.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1cKhU.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Te2Cm.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/32ciF.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/hQVsg.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/exmRy.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Byw83.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/7F44A.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ufHPu.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/9z2Ti.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ldz1E.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bWjHb.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/1wXxH.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/ZjVbR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/Bi4kR.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/SPTfl.jpg


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

http://i.imgur.com/DuTAI.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/8GTve.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/bSRSX.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/A1g49.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/LGiRY.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/e85so.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/leNho.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/zwjBS.jpg


----------



## Sevada88

The hell? They don't even mention PC as release platform...!? (Of course I haven't read it all so I am not sure if there is anything about PC in the article)


----------



## Blk

Oh my god.

The map is bigger than Red Dead Redemption, San Andreas and GTA IV combined.


----------



## Sevada88

Has anyone figured out the right order for these pages...?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Oh my god.
> The map is bigger than Red Dead Redemption, San Andreas and GTA IV combined.


I have been playing gta4 forever, since it came out, and I still dont think I have gone through everything! LOL

Hopefully you can buy mansions, with 10 car garages. That would be insane.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Confirmed theres no property buying. Read the scans


----------



## Sevada88

Proper uploads here http://imgur.com/a/GsODP

The pages are in the right order, more stuff to read as well!


----------



## Blk

GOTY 2013. This game is gonna be MASSIVE. I'm so hyped.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> GOTY 2013. This game is gonna be MASSIVE. I'm so hyped.


Makes 2 of us, and Laz, you get reps for uploading screenshots of the article.


----------



## andrews2547

From what I can see

Mountain bikes are back, not just racing bikes - http://i.imgur.com/OV6Cn.jpg

Protagonists names, Michael, Trevor and Franklin. There is a desert location called "Blaine County" - http://i.imgur.com/1cKhU.jpg

Ammu-Nation is back:, you can switch between each of the three characters but only when you are not doing a mission - http://i.imgur.com/Te2Cm.jpg

You'll be able to do yoga -http://i.imgur.com/Byw83.jpg

Different clothing (no, surprise) and the ability to lose and gain weight but nothing about tattoos or haircuts. Yoga (as already mentioned), triathlons, base jumping, jet skiing, tennis and golf are in the game as well girlfriends might not be in the game. - http://i.imgur.com/7F44A.jpg

NPC characters that are important; Lamar (friend of Frankin), Jimmy (from in that leaked info a few months ago, he is a pot smoking typical CoD player, he is Michaels son), Ron (Trevors friend, he is that conspiracy theorist that was in the leaked rumours about in game characters) and Amanda (she is Michaels wife). Characters from GTA IV and Episodes from Liberty City will be in GTA V, but not major characters and no characters from previous gen GTA games will be in V. You will be able to buy buildings and use them to expand your criminal empire like in Vice City Stories as well as buy safe houses like in San Andreas. You will still have a cell phone like in IV, but your contacts won't phone you about doing non-mission activities - http://i.imgur.com/ufHPu.jpg

Internet access will be available from the phone, "casual encounters" from IV will feature in V, there are dynamic missions in V similar to what was in Red Dead Redemption that you could do if you wanted to, but isn't necessary for game completion. They aren't releasing any information about the multiplayer yet. - http://i.imgur.com/9z2Ti.jpg

EDIT: Misread the part about properties the first time.


----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Players will also be able to explore underwater areas of the city.












http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/11/08/grand-theft-auto-v-details-revealed


----------



## Blk

www.gtav.net/news/4473/game-informer-gtav-preview-now-available


----------



## Blk




----------



## The Mad Mule

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*


Sweet, no need to have BF3 installed any longer.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Confirmed theres no property buying. Read the scans










I wonder what all you can do with money in that game, because gta4's money was only useful on buying food which costs 1-5$ lol....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *The Mad Mule*
> 
> Sweet, no need to have BF3 installed any longer.


You should get ARMA 2







It's like BF3 except a lot better. The only thing bad about it is the graphics, but that could be fixed with a texture pack.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what all you can do with money in that game, because gta4's money was only useful on buying food which costs 1-5$ lol....


Yeah lol, at the end of the GTA IV story I had over $5 million and nothing to buy.


----------



## WC_EEND

I had about 1.2 million, how on earth did you get to 5?


----------



## Blk




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I had about 1.2 million, how on earth did you get to 5?


Got bored and stole every car I could find to sell to Steve.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*


Are they parodying Mac OS on there?


----------



## WC_EEND

Looks more like Windows 7 to me


----------



## andrews2547

The UI of the in game operating systems really did look like they were paroding Mac OS Tiger


----------



## WC_EEND

fair enough, but I saw a blue taskbar; something resembling folders and My Computer on the desktop in those screenshots and just immediately thought of windows 7


----------



## TopicClocker

I'll say It again.
Mother, Of, God.
I can't say anything more or anything less, I dont get excited much for games but this?
There is not enough words in the dictionary to explain what I have witnessed.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TopicClocker*
> 
> I'll say It again.
> Mother, Of, God.
> I can't say anything more or anything less, I dont get excited much for games but this?
> There is not enough words in the dictionary to explain what I have witnessed.


Damn right.

As soon as I read _"the world is as big as San Andreas, IV and RDR combined, with room to spare"_ this was my reaction.


----------



## andrews2547

This is how big I think Los Santos (excluding the country side) will be.



The scaling reference I used for IV and San Andreas was the airport runways. For the RDR map I used the width of the rail road track so that probably isn't scaled very well.

EDIT: I just thought of something. That "release date" that was in the first trailer, 2405










Maybe that is the release date. Except instead of 24th May 2012, they meant 24th May 2013.


----------



## Blk

This was posted on Reddit:


----------



## andrews2547

Well my scaling are off a bit









Still huge, and if I didn't misread the article, that's just the size of Los Santos excluding the surrounding countryside and beaches.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well my scaling are off a bit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still huge, and if I didn't misread the article, that's just the size of Los Santos excluding the surrounding countryside and beaches.


That would be completely insane


----------



## andrews2547

inb4 5 XBOX 360 discs and 10GB PS3 install









The PC install/Steam download should be at least 25 GB if the detail and sizes are correct.


----------



## Blk

Well, after the awesome day that was today, time to wait for next week for another explosion of info.








Can't wait to see more of the countryside.


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah same







I want to know if there is going to be a massively long straight road that I can use to test out a Bugatti Veyron mod that I will put in there once it's released on PC. The airport runways in GTA IV weren't long enough.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know if there is going to be a massively long straight road that I can use to test out a Bugatti Veyron mod that I will put in there once it's released on PC. The airport runways in GTA IV weren't long enough.


Yeah, not a lot of straight roads on gta4, I think the longest road is the one in the center of the map right next to central park.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah same
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I want to know if there is going to be a massively long straight road that I can use to test out a Bugatti Veyron mod that I will put in there once it's released on PC. The airport runways in GTA IV weren't long enough.


Let's hope they bring back awesome radio stations.

Loved cruising around the countryside in San Andreas listening to this


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Let's hope they bring back awesome radio stations.
> Loved cruising around the countryside in San Andreas listening to this


I have always wanted them to make online radio on the game, partner with last.fm, slacker, or pandora, and maybe make gta mix stations that they think match the game. IDK, that would be awesome.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm secretly hoping for this song in GTA:V




This song + cruising through the desert = pure win


----------



## andrews2547

And this one during burglaries if they put that back in


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/2QmIk.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/3KoWp.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/OV6Cn.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/mD0ZO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/mD0ZO.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/1cKhU.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Te2Cm.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/32ciF.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/hQVsg.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/exmRy.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Byw83.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/7F44A.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ufHPu.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/9z2Ti.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ldz1E.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/bWjHb.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/1wXxH.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/ZjVbR.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/Bi4kR.jpg
> http://i.imgur.com/SPTfl.jpg


You guys are f**king awesome for gta v screenshot/ picture posts.. you deserve a REP + !


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You should get ARMA 2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *It's like BF3 except a lot better. The only thing bad about it is the graphics,* but that could be fixed with a texture pack.
> Yeah lol, at the end of the GTA IV story I had over $5 million and nothing to buy.


C'mon, Seriously?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> EDIT: I just thought of something. That "release date" that was in the first trailer, 2405
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe that is the release date. Except instead of 24th May 2012, they meant *24th May 2013*.


Dude, Yes My thoughts exactly!


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Let's hope they bring back awesome radio stations.
> Loved cruising around the countryside in San Andreas listening to this






I raise you with this!


----------



## naved777

GTA V theme track?




think it suits


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> GTA V theme track?
> 
> 
> 
> think it suits


No, it's fan made







The guy who made it admitted it a few weeks after "leaking" it.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> inb4 5 XBOX 360 discs and 10GB PS3 install
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The PC install/Steam download should be at least 25 GB if the detail and sizes are correct.


lol MP3 was like 21


----------



## PunkX 1

I do hope they don't take a year after it launches for consoles for the PC version


----------



## naved777

wow they didn't even mention the PC platform in this digital issue.........
anyway what u GTA fans gonna do? wait for PC version say for 1 year or just buy Xbox or PS3 copy?
think a poll would be great !


----------



## PunkX 1

What about the ones who don't own a console?









My 360 went in the pooper a year ago.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> wow they didn't even mention the PC platform in this digital issue.........
> anyway what u GTA fans gonna do? wait for PC version say for 1 year or just buy Xbox or PS3 copy?
> think a poll would be great !


Gonna buy a ps3 copy and later a PC copy.


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> wow they didn't even mention the PC platform in this digital issue.........
> anyway what u GTA fans gonna do? wait for PC version say for 1 year or just buy Xbox or PS3 copy?
> think a poll would be great !
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna buy a ps3 copy and later a PC copy.
Click to expand...

Same here bro. I'm looking to get the special edition or what ever they call it.

Anyways, I know they haven't talked about PC yet, but do you guys think we'll be able to SLI?


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Gonna buy a ps3 copy and later a PC copy.


This, I don't want to miss out on such an awesome game until they release a PC version.


----------



## pepejovi

Any news on the PC release?


----------



## Sevada88

Nothing yet, their main focus is consoles.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> Nothing yet, their main focus is consoles.


I hope that just means they're optimizing the PC version more... Right? _Right?_


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I hope that just means they're optimizing the PC version more... Right? _Right?_


Honestly, I think it sounds like a bad console port for PC, once again.







I'm no expert though!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Honestly, I think it sounds like a bad console port for PC, once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert though!


Based on how well Max Payne 3 ran, I'd say it might be better optimized than you think. Remember, GTA:IV was the first PC game ever (and first console game ever if you ignore Table Tennis on the 360) to use the RAGE engine.


----------



## kcuestag

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Based on how well Max Payne 3 ran, I'd say it might be better optimized than you think. Remember, GTA:IV was the first PC game ever (and first console game ever if you ignore Table Tennis on the 360) to use the RAGE engine.


I'd be happy if it looked like GTA IV but performed much better.


----------



## ACallander

Found some more updates:


----------



## kcuestag

Damn those look amazing, can't wait to try out that quad and a dirt bike, not to mention it seems like jets are coming again?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *naved777*
> 
> wow they didn't even mention the PC platform in this digital issue.........
> anyway what u GTA fans gonna do? wait for PC version say for 1 year or just buy Xbox or PS3 copy?
> think a poll would be great !


I'll do what I did with GTA IV









Buy the PS3 version and once it's released on PC I will sell my PS3 version and buy it for the PC








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Any news on the PC release?


Nope, but if it's like GTA IV we should hear news about the PC version in May - June
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Honestly, I think it sounds like a bad console port for PC, once again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm no expert though!


Not a bad PC port (at least I hope not). Rockstar have been doing this since 2001

*GTA 3*

Console - Oct 2001
PC - May 2002

7 month difference

*GTA VC*

Console - Oct 2002
PC - May 2003

7 month difference

*GTA SA*

Console - Oct 2004
PC - Jun 2005

8 month difference

*GTA IV*
Console - Apr 2008
PC - Dec 2008

8 month difference


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nope, but if it's like GTA IV we should hear news about the PC version in May - June


As per Wikipedia, the PC version wa announced in August 2009, wich make more sense. I don't think R* would announce the PC version 2 weeks after console release...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not a bad PC port (at least I hope not). Rockstar have been doing this since 2001
> *GTA IV*
> Console - Apr 2008
> PC - Dec 2008
> 8 month difference


Technically it's closer to 7 month :
Console - Apr 29th 2008
PC - Dec 2nd 2008
7 month and few daus difference


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> As per Wikipedia, the PC version wa announced in *August 2009*, wich make more sense. I don't think R* would announce the PC version 2 weeks after console release...
> Technically it's closer to 7 month :
> Console - Apr 29th 2008
> PC - Dec 2nd 2008
> 7 month and few daus difference










Typo?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

It seems that VC was removed from Steam (and other online distribution medias if I remember correctly) when R* posted the celebration of the 10th anniversary VC on their Newswire. No explanations why they did it yet.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> It seems that VC was removed from Steam (and other online distribution medias if I remember correctly) when R* posted the celebration of the 10th anniversary VC on their Newswire. No explanations why they did it yet.


Free download anyone?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

we're either getting an unannounced PC update as well or there are some licensing issues that arose in light of them updating it for the mobile devices.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

or Yeah, free download via the Rockstar steam group

Edit:
Quote:


> Due to some music licensing issues, we've had to temporarily remove Vice City PC from digital stores. We'll make it available again as soon as possible.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> or Yeah, free download via the Rockstar steam group
> Edit:


Good thing I got mine ages ago for £5


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Good thing I got mine ages ago for £5


Same here


----------



## OkanG

Got the whole Grand Theft Auto series games from the first to IV with expansions on steam for around 10 bucks







I think it was a Thanksgiving or Christmas Sale


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> Got the whole Grand Theft Auto series games from the first to IV with expansions on steam for around 10 bucks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it was a Thanksgiving or Christmas Sale


Yeah same, except it was £5


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah same, except it was £5


Well, it's almost the same







Bought it in euro too, just thought I'd train my brain by roughly calculating what it would be in dollars! Because I'm so smart









On-Topic: Just sucks about the delay with the PC edition though, thought they were done with that







I might sell my Xbox, but I guess I'll keep it if it comes out to consoles first


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Somtimes here at a store named Target you can get GTA: the Trilogy box set for 4.99 lol


----------



## andrews2547

I just realized something, they said there is a military base. So that could mean the tank is back


----------



## Psyrical

So far they haven't said anything about the Rustler







such a great vehicle, it'll be a shame to not have it in San Andreas again.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> So far they haven't said anything about the Rustler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a great vehicle, it'll be a shame to not have it in San Andreas again.


I hated that plane, it was the hardest to control, especially for that one mision where you had to fly very low (tree popup wasn't helping either) and at slw speeds the handling was atrocious


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I remember I got damn good at flying the Dodo in GTA3. I could fly all the way to staunton island, turn around and land back at the 3rd island lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I hated that plane, it was the hardest to control, especially for that one mision where you had to fly very low (tree popup wasn't helping either) and at slw speeds the handling was atrocious


I found that one easy







just go over the sea and avoid as much land as possible.


----------



## WC_EEND

Laz, I admire your dedication to trying and learning to fly that thing, I gave up as it was close to impossible to control


----------



## Sevada88

I flew it once all the way to the other side of the map. Happiest day of my life! Of course, it only flew straight and crashed when I tried to go left...


----------



## Blk

http://www.nytimes.com/2012/11/10/arts/video-games/q-and-a-rockstars-dan-houser-on-grand-theft-auto-v.html?pagewanted=1&_r=0


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Gotta love houser. He loves America.


----------



## barkinos98

this is like the best version of the best game ever. im so subbed for updates!


----------



## andrews2547

Box art



















Spoiler: Warning: Note!



It is fan made though.


----------



## Sevada88

That's pretty good!


----------



## Blk

So... much... white


----------



## HPE1000

It would be funny if R* just copied them lol...


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Box art
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Note!
> 
> 
> 
> It is fan made though.


It actually looks good and appealing if i didn't know what GTA was and saw this in the shops i would take a second look.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> It actually looks good and appealing if i didn't know what GTA was and saw this in the shops i would take a second look.


Here they are










Spoiler: Warning: Box art!



Chinatown Wars










Episodes From Liberty City










IV










Vice City Stories










Liberty City Stories










San Andreas










Vice City










III (Europe)










III (North America)


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> San Andreas


The San Andreas is the best one! I don't know why but for me box art is actually what captures me since i buy Physical Copies, most games by the box art are present in the game and the game is great.


----------



## l88bastar

Wow, just WOW!!!

Yep looks like Im gonna have to pull the Xbox out of storage because I will not be able to wait for this to come out on the PC. And get all of my affairs in order before release day, because I am going to be uselss for about two weeks after this comes out lol.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Socks keep you warm*
> 
> The San Andreas is the best one! I don't know why but for me box art is actually what captures me since i buy Physical Copies, most games by the box art are present in the game and the game is great.


I would love to buy just mint boxes of all the gta's.


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I would love to buy just mint boxes of all the gta's.


We can always dream


----------



## OkanG

I gotta say, I'm happy they're keeping the theme going for their box art for that long. It's really a design that lasts forever


----------



## andrews2547

More screenshots


















































































http://www.insidegamer.nl/nieuws/101661/geniet-van-een-aantal-nieuwe-gta-5-screenshots

The website is Dutch so here is a translation of what is in there in case you can't be bothered to translate it.
Quote:


> Beside our exclusive preview and interview we also have some new GTA 5 screenshots. These screenshots show some nice new parts of the game show and set the main characters into sharper focus.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OkanG*
> 
> I gotta say, I'm happy they're keeping the theme going for their box art for that long. It's really a design that lasts forever


It's fan made







Rockstar won't unveil the box art for GTA V until a few weeks before its released because they usually have the storyline written on the back. Not too much information about the storyline but it still has some.


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's fan made
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar won't unveil the box art for GTA V until a few weeks before its released because they usually have the storyline written on the back. Not too much information about the storyline but it still has some.


Oh okay







It would be nice if it was like that though, I hope they keep the same style in GTA V too









Nice screenshots! I hope my 670 can power this on ultra without breaking a sweat


----------



## Blk

Some more news/sources: http://www.gtav.net/news/4477/first-gtav-online-previews-amp-new-screenshots


----------



## Blk




----------



## HPE1000

I just cannot wait!!!!


----------



## Blk




----------



## HPE1000

My only problem is none of these cars look like the real deal, I would assume that is supposed to be an Audi R8 spyder.

Nothing some car mods cannot fix though


----------



## Blk

It's inspired in the audi r8 clearly, but like other in-game cars, it can't be a replica, that would imply licensing and whatnot.

Radio song confirmed:




I loved some parts of the news these magazines/websites told us, particularly the contryside teeming with wildlife









Well, waiting for the IGN preview


----------



## Blk

Here it is.

edit: and more coming later.

edit2: Trailer 2 countdown is up.


----------



## pepejovi

Mission: Follow the jet until it crashes?


----------



## HPE1000

loool, funny looking GTR right there

I will surely use car models from forza 3 and 4 instead.


----------



## andrews2547

They can't use real cars







If they did it would cost them millions. Instead they make their own and just make them look similar to the real cars.


----------



## barkinos98

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Here they are
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> III (Europe)


lol it writes NTSC at the top and only USA and Russia (i think) uses NTSC

lololol


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> loool, funny looking GTR right there
> 
> I will surely use car models from forza 3 and 4 instead.


I didn't spot a GTR anywhere... link?


----------



## WC_EEND

EU version had the same cover art though, I know because I have it


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They can't use real cars
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If they did it would cost them millions. Instead they make their own and just make them look similar to the real cars.


I know that, but I think gta4 did better when it came to the cars. All the cars I have seen so far for gta5 look exactly the same, all short fat convertibles. Cars like the bullet GT on TBOGT looked good, same with the turismo, and so on.

Like I said though, nothing car mods cannot fit.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> I didn't spot a GTR anywhere... link?




I didn't spot it either until HPE1000 mentioned it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know that, but I think gta4 did better when it came to the cars. All the cars I have seen so far for gta5 look exactly the same, all short fat convertibles. Cars like the bullet GT on TBOGT looked good, same with the turismo, and so on.
> Like I said though, nothing car mods cannot fit.


There are a few regular cars and some SUVs that could be seen in the first trailer







Also this is based in California, everyone has a convertible sports cars.

I do agree







when it gets released on PC I am going to go straight into modding all the cars to replace them with real ones like I did with San Andreas. I just hope it's easier to mod V than it was to mod IV


----------



## HPE1000

idk, modding 4 is really easy. I have a program called GTA IV Vehicle Mod installer, all I do is choose the modding file, and the car I want modded and press a button.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> idk, modding 4 is really easy. I have a program called GTA IV Vehicle Mod installer, all I do is choose the modding file, and the car I want modded and press a button.


I'd say he's speaking of the "making" process, not the "installing" part.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> -image-


Actually, it reminds me more of the Ferrari FF than a GT-R if I'm honest

edit: or a 458 Italia


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I'd say he's speaking of the "making" process, not the "installing" part.


I would hope so, I really REALLY want someone to make a Savage Rivale Roadyacht GTS model, its one of my favorite cars. Only problem is there isnt even a 1080p picture of it on the whole internet, I have dedicated many hours to trying to find one, there is only one picture, and its just a low res picture, re-sized to 1080p.
I dont think anyone even knows about this car











It would make a perfect video game car.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

So far the game looks gorgeous and I simply cannot wait for release but...

Anyone else notice how it looks a bit like GTA IV with a modified ICEnhancer mod?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I'd say he's speaking of the "making" process, not the "installing" part.


Actually I did mean installing







Compared to San Andreas it's really difficult to install mods in IV, there is the taxi bug, some mods only work with certain patches, if you install it incorrectly you will get that glitch that was posted a few pages back, too many mods and it will run terribly. I have had worse though, ARMA 2 is terrible for modding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Actually, it reminds me more of the Ferrari FF than a GT-R if I'm honest
> edit: or a 458 Italia


It's probably going to be a cross between a Ferrari FF/458 and GTR







A bit like they did with the Super GT which was a cross between an Aston Martin DB9 and Ferrari 612.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> -image-
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, it reminds me more of the Ferrari FF than a GT-R if I'm honest
> 
> edit: or a 458 Italia
Click to expand...

Not a GT-R, it's a ferrari...

This is a gt-r


----------



## frankth3frizz

Console port? D:


----------



## andrews2547

They have been since GTA 3.

GTA IV only ran terribly because it was the first time Rockstar used that engine for a "real" game (the first game they used that engine with is Rockstar Presents Table Tennis) Both Red Dead Redemption and MP3 use the RAGE engine and both run a lot better than GTA IV.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Actually, it reminds me more of the Ferrari FF than a GT-R if I'm honest
> edit: or a 458 Italia


No, trust me. I know what I am talking about.

The cars A pillar is black (one of the more recognizable features of the gtr, makes the roof look like its floating)

The brake vents on the front wheels with chrome line coming off of it

Signature LED strip below headlights

Its a gtr, not a great model, but a gtr none the less



edit (maybe I am missing the picture in question) Which car looks like an FF?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> edit (maybe I am missing the picture in question) Which car looks like an FF?


The Ferrari FF looks like a 458 hatchback


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The Ferrari FF looks like a 458 hatchback
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I know







I am very much knowledgeable about cars.

What I was asking is, what car in game are we saying is the FF? Which car looks like the FF or 458 italia? The gtr?


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah, the red one that you said looks like a GTR.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah, the red one that you said looks like a GTR.


IT IS A GTR! I HAVE SEEN SO MANY GTRS ITS NOT EVEN FUNNY.

It has every single distinguishing feature you find in a gtr.


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah I know







I have seen a few in person as well, I have seen a few 458s in person as well (some guy who lives down the road from me has a black one)

The headlights are in the shape of the headlights of the 458, the actual bulbs are the same as a GTR, it has the 2011 onwards GTR LED strip on the bumper, GTR wheels, and looks about the size of a 458.

Like I said in the other post, it's most likely a combination of the GTR (mostly GTR) with some parts from a 458. Like Rockstar did with the Super GT in IV, which was a cross between the DB9 and Ferrari 612


----------



## HPE1000

Fair enough.


----------



## Blk

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2012/11/12/discussing-the-grand-theft-auto-v-demo-video.aspx


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I just cannot wait!!!!


Me and you together on this one, if this game isn't released next week i will cry, i feel like crying now this is literally PRON TO ME.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Me 6 months after GTA V is released on PC


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


Haha that will be me to, but i'm in Year 12 next year so maybe a little bit of GTA V!
EDIT: Probably just flunk year 12 for this


----------



## Blk




----------



## HPE1000

fisker karma?


----------



## andrews2547

It does look a lot like one.

By the looks of things GTA V is not just going to be the biggest map R* have ever created. It's going to have the biggest selection of vehicles as well. Pretty much ever screenshot has a new car that has never been in a GTA game before as well as a bunch of other cars that have been.


----------



## HPE1000

I know, I am still happy playing gta4 to this day, and it doesn't have nearly all the things gta5 will have!


----------



## Blk

Rockstar seems to have hit the spot with V







I'm gonna explore every single inch of the world.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Rockstar seems to have hit the spot with V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm gonna explore every single inch of the world.


Same









Their easter eggs are hilarious in every R* game I have played. GTA V should be no different


----------



## OkanG

Might as well go into hibernation until it comes out.. This game is going to blow my mind


----------



## BlackVenom

Sorry for no update as promise. It has been snowing and raining here off and on and that kills my internet (water in their line or box on the post again and Comcast is beating around the bush). It should be up soon! Going to go make a ham and cheese melt and get to work! Expect the OP to look incomplete possibly until tomorrow afternoon (EST).

EDIT: It's 0433... going to bed. Will work more in the am and later in the pm if need be.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> 
> Mission: Follow the jet until it crashes?


Dude, Yes exactly my thoughts!









AWESOME! i cant wait!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Sorry for no update as promise. It has been snowing and raining here off and on and that kills my internet (water in their line or box on the post again and Comcast is beating around the bush). It should be up soon! Going to go make a ham and cheese melt and get to work! Expect the OP to look incomplete possibly until tomorrow afternoon (EST).
> EDIT: It's 0433... going to bed. Will work more in the am and later in the pm if need be.


You're going to have a lot of work to do then









There is a new trailer out tomorrow at about that time.


----------



## WC_EEND

New trailer is 11am Eastern, 4pm GMT, and 5pm CET (aka 1d 50mins from now)


----------



## andrews2547

After this trailer, there will be one more. Then it will be released a few weeks later







I say the third trailer will be released late Feb- early April.


----------



## WC_EEND

I think you're spot on with your guess


----------



## BlackVenom

Update on pause until tonight (classes for the next 7hrs). Any suggestions? How many screenshots should be posted?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> New trailer is 11am Eastern, 4pm GMT, and 5pm CET (aka 1d 50mins from now)


I don't mind cutting my evening short to be there!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> After this trailer, there will be one more. Then it will be released a few weeks later
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I say the third trailer will be released late Feb- early April.


You're probably dead on. This one is probably to remind people what to write on their xmas list.


----------



## Blk

edit: nice job on the original post









http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/11/13/grand-theft-auto-vs-unseen-mastermind

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2012/11/13/grand-theft-auto-v-meet-the-cast


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

gonna kill me to buy a console for this


----------



## Figit090

holy CRAP.

I loved San Andreas, to see elements (or large portions?) of that map return would be amazing, and to be even more expansive....is unbelievable. I never really played GTA IV, I thought it was too shiny and the cars looked like they were pivoting around poles when you turned them, the physics were just weird in comparison. I loved the more direct physics in GTA SA, and I hope the feel returns. I want to go play that game right now but I have work to do.









I can't wait for this one!


----------



## Socks keep you warm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> gonna kill me to buy a console for this


Just buy a cheap xbox 360 60 Gb its like $98 (Aus) the cost of Black Ops II ahah! Its the white console though i have 3 they all kick ass.


----------



## andrews2547

Trailer 2 live in 3 mins 30 seconds as of this post

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/


----------



## TopicClocker

Trailer 2, Incoming 3 minutes!
http://www.rockstargames.com/


----------



## WC_EEND

under a minute to go now


----------



## WC_EEND

No video information found, are you freaking kidding me R*?

nevermind, worked now


----------



## Moynesy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> No video information found, are you freaking kidding me R*?


Just refresh!


----------



## Blk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vzue74y7A84&feature=plcp


----------



## andrews2547

Lawd that was good







I'm going to do some analysis now.


----------



## BlackVenom

TRAINS, PLANES, SEMIS, AND MOAR!!!

I got a few classes to get out of the way, but it looks like we got more to add to the spotting list!


----------



## WC_EEND

anyone catch the Aston DB5 falling from the lorry at 0:53?

iFruit at 0:59


----------



## Blk

This is beautiful.


----------



## TopicClocker

Rockstar did It again.


----------



## OkanG

OH. MY. GOD.

I think I saw an Alfra Romeo 159 in there too


----------



## TopicClocker

LOL Poor James at "1.00" and Franklin trying to save him!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Amazing trailer. Pretty incredible


----------



## andrews2547

Michaels house, along with his car










Michaels wife (Amanda) and daughter (Tracy) having an argument, most likely about Tracys boyfriend










The water and shadows have been greatly improved over GTA IV and they look better than Red Dead Redemptions water and shadows as well










Bar fight in a town that is most likely in the desert part of the map. Unknown car based of a 1959 Chevrolet Bel Air










The water flowing looks very similar to the water flowing in Red Dead Redemption










The flames look a lot more realistic compared to both GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption. The way they spread also looks a lot more realistic compared both those games.










Most likely a cutscene after an early mission when played as Trevor. Cars in the background = Landstalker and BMW M3 look-a-like (most likely a Sentinel)










Most likely a mission played as Franklin. New car clearly based on the Aston Martin DB5 which has fallen/been pushed off the back of a "Packer"










Most likely the front of the Cheetah just after getting in a crash with a Minivan










Two Premier, and a F620 (was in The Ballad of Gay Tony, is based on a Maserati Gran Turismo)










I think this is Michael seeing a therapist, who has a parody version of the iMac










Maybe a mission where Frankin goes with one of his friends to "repo" a boat from someone while getting chased (probably has help) from Trevor in the red car (parody of the BMW M3)










Here is the rear view of the BMW M3 in the same mission










Again, the same mission, but there is another new car I noticed which seems to be based of the VW Golf (most likely called a "Club")










A dog which is running away from another completely new car which seems to be based off of the Jaguar XF










Can't really screenshot this, but it sounds like they have improved the sound of the PCJ 600

What appears to be Trevor who just drove a Jeep (can't remember the name of the GTA world one) out of an aeroplane similar to the Andromeda that was in GTA SA. This is clearly in the desert section of the map


----------



## darkphantom

Definitely going to be sick.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


The desert looks massive


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

wasn't too exited before this trailer. Now I know Rockstar is pulling out all the stops on this one.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Michaels house, along with his car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michaels wife (Amanda) and daughter (Tracy) having an argument, most likely about Tracys boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water and shadows have been greatly improved over GTA IV and they look better than Red Dead Redemptions water and shadows as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar fight in a town that is most likely in the desert part of the map. Unknown car based of a 1959 Chevrolet Bel Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The water flowing looks very similar to the water flowing in Red Dead Redemption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flames look a lot more realistic compared to both GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption. The way they spread also looks a lot more realistic compared both those games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a cutscene after an early mission when played as Trevor. Cars in the background = Landstalker and BMW M3 look-a-like (most likely a Sentinel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a mission played as Franklin. New car clearly based on the Aston Martin DB5 which has fallen/been pushed off the back of a "Packer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the front of the Cheetah just after getting in a crash with a Minivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Premier, and a F620 (was in The Ballad of Gay Tony, is based on a Maserati Gran Turismo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Michael seeing a therapist, who has a parody version of the iMac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a mission where Frankin goes with one of his friends to "repo" a boat from someone while getting chased (probably has help) from Trevor in the red car (parody of the BMW M3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the rear view of the BMW M3 in the same mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the same mission, but there is another new car I noticed which seems to be based of the VW Golf (most likely called a "Club")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog which is running away from another completely new car which seems to be based off of the Jaguar XF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really screenshot this, but it sounds like they have improved the sound of the PCJ 600
> What appears to be Trevor who just drove a Jeep (can't remember the name of the GTA world one) out of an aeroplane similar to the Andromeda that was in GTA SA. This is clearly in the desert section of the map


Yeah fourth screenshot actually remind me of LA: Noire! I believe that all Dead Redemptions ( water, shadows), LA: Noire (some cars and some grahpic features), and MAX Payne 3 are combo in one GTA V, AWESOME!!!

MUST BUY!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Yeah fourth screenshot actually remind me of LA: Noire! I believe that all Dead Redemptions ( water, shadows), LA: Noire (some cars and some grahpic features), and MAX Payne 3 are combo in one GTA V, AWESOME!!!
> MUST BUY!


LA Noire used licensed cars (real world cars). GTA doesn't for various reasons. But yeah, I am definitely going to get it. Even if I get the console version to mess around on before it's released on PC.


----------



## WC_EEND

White car in the screenshot with the chap hanging from the boat looks like the Washington from IV


----------



## andrews2547

I think that's because it is


----------



## Blk




----------



## andrews2547

I just noticed. The iFruit computer (based off an iMac) has OSX on.


















There is probably going to be an Apple vs Rockstar lawsuit in the near future.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

THE BANDITO IS BACK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just noticed. The iFruit computer (based off an iMac) has OSX on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is probably going to be an Apple vs Rockstar lawsuit in the near future.


It's inevitable.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*


Those look great.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Royraiden*
> 
> Those look great.


The middle pic got me, mother of god.


----------



## pepejovi




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

lol you can see the curviture of the earth for a split second there


----------



## BlackVenom

This game is looking to be epic.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Michaels house, along with his car
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Michaels wife (Amanda) and daughter (Tracy) having an argument, most likely about Tracys boyfriend
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water and shadows have been greatly improved over GTA IV and they look better than Red Dead Redemptions water and shadows as well
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bar fight in a town that is most likely in the desert part of the map. Unknown car based of a 1959 Chevrolet Bel Air
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The water flowing looks very similar to the water flowing in Red Dead Redemption
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The flames look a lot more realistic compared to both GTA IV and Red Dead Redemption. The way they spread also looks a lot more realistic compared both those games.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a cutscene after an early mission when played as Trevor. Cars in the background = Landstalker and BMW M3 look-a-like (most likely a Sentinel)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely a mission played as Franklin. New car clearly based on the Aston Martin DB5 which has fallen/been pushed off the back of a "Packer"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most likely the front of the Cheetah just after getting in a crash with a Minivan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Premier, and a F620 (was in The Ballad of Gay Tony, is based on a Maserati Gran Turismo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think this is Michael seeing a therapist, who has a parody version of the iMac
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a mission where Frankin goes with one of his friends to "repo" a boat from someone while getting chased (probably has help) from Trevor in the red car (parody of the BMW M3)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the rear view of the BMW M3 in the same mission
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Again, the same mission, but there is another new car I noticed which seems to be based of the VW Golf (most likely called a "Club")
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A dog which is running away from another completely new car which seems to be based off of the Jaguar XF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't really screenshot this, but it sounds like they have improved the sound of the PCJ 600
> What appears to be Trevor who just drove a Jeep (can't remember the name of the GTA world one) out of an aeroplane similar to the Andromeda that was in GTA SA. This is clearly in the desert section of the map


Putting some of these in OP.
"Maybe a mission where Frankin goes with one of his friends to "repo" a boat from someone while getting chased (probably has help) from Trevor in the red car (parody of the BMW M3)" In this one it's Franklin (on boat), Michael (in red car, notice the not crazy & balding hair), and Michael's son (hanging from the sail).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


And some of these!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*


This is just insane.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Im going to get a 360 on black friday just for this game. Looks like I can get a 250gb for $150.


----------



## Blk




----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Today IGN will give us something new on GTA V called ''welcome to Los Santos''


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> So far they haven't said anything about the Rustler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> such a great vehicle, it'll be a shame to not have it in San Andreas again.
> 
> 
> 
> I hated that plane, it was the hardest to control, especially for that one mision where you had to fly very low (tree popup wasn't helping either) and at slw speeds the handling was atrocious
Click to expand...

Well the Rustler is one of those vehicles that takes a lot of practice to master or fly good at least. I'm average at flying the Rustler, but I know many people only who are very good. It's a great plane if you know how to use it, works well with keyboard and mouse. There's two M4s on the front of the wings so it's one of the most deadliest weapon in San Andreas. Here's a great video showing a little Rustler skills. Not my vid btw.






Really wish it comes back in V, but no sign at all, yet.


----------



## Blk




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Man IGN is an absolute joke of a website. This whole "GTA5" blowout week is such a bust. They post "exclusive" screenshots that we have seen already days ago, and they keep revealing info that we already have known previously. They have a Interview with Dan Houser slated for today. I bet its full of bogus garbage we already know about.

They also keep trying to take some sort of credit for Trailer 2, constantly saying, "when we released trailer 2" lol. IGN stop kidding yourselves. You're on IGNore for me now.


----------



## candy_van

^ This. I tried watching a debunking GTA V rumors video and I wanted to rage pound the nerds they had doing the vid within 3 seconds.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I will Help since IGN has their head in the ass. Here is a list of confirmed things and ruled out things. all confirmed things.

*Confirmed*

* Official Information http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=497290
* Confirmed Vehicles http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=532469
* Confirmed Weapons http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=532181
* Confirmed Clothing http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=533611
* Confirmed Music http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=532775
* 3 Protagoists (with radial menu to select between them) (Michael, Trevor and Franklin)
* Planes (Various screenshots)
* 2 Fighter jets Fighter jet 1 Fighter jet 2
* Little Bird attack helicopter Screenshot
* Push Bikes (Various Screenshots)
* Tow trucks (Trailer 2. No confirmation of being able to tow cars yet although it is very likely)
* ATVs (Various Screenshots)
* Jet-Skies (Various Screenshots)
* Parachutes Screenshot
* Gun customization (Various screenshots, but use of them in free mode is unknown)
* Co-op modes in multiplayer (but not singleplayer) (GI magazine)
* Military (GI magazine confirmed a military base, it is unclear if the Army will be deployed on you in 6 stars)
* Wildlife (GI magazine)
* Dogs (Many sources)
* Side activities: yoga, jet sking, base-jumping, tennis, triathlons and golf (GI magazine)
* Side-missions similar to Taxi, Ambulance and Vigilante (IGN Article)
* Dynamic missions, similar to Red Dead's "Unique World Events" (GI magazine)
* Casual encounters (NPC missions) (GI magazine)
* Dynamic "state machines" (NPCs live their day to day life) (GI magazine)
* Character specific traits (GI magazine and IGN Article)
* Cover mechanics improved (IGN Article)
* Driving physics improved (GI magazine)
* Shooting mechanics improved (GI magazine)
* Melee combat improved (GI magazine)
* Dynamic music during missions (similar to games like L.A. Noire) (IGN Article)
* Big focus on multiplayer (IGN Article)
* Multiple different endings in the storyline (IGN Article)
* Map is completely open from the start, no traveling limitations (Leslie benzies interview on IGN)
* largest map ever by Rockstar (GI magazine, bigger than GTAIV, San Andreas and RDR combined!)
* Multiplayer Crews (Rockstar)
* GTAIV Cameos (GI magazine)
* Draw distance and lighting improved (GI magazine)
* Flip off other characters (GI magazine)
* Ammu-Nation (GI magazine)
* Mobile phones (with internet browsing) (GI magazine)
* Random character encounters (GI magazine)
* Underwater world (with underwater caves) and diving equipment confirmed. (GI magazine)
* Waterfalls Screenshot
* Working convertibles (Trailer 1)
* Trucks with trailers attached (Trailer 1)
* Abseiling (Trailer 2 and screenshots, possibly only for cutscences)
* Dousing fuel from canister and lighting with a zippo (GI magazine, it also stated that you can light trails of fuel)
* TV shows make a return (GI magazine)

*
Ruled Out*

* Buying Properties (GI magazine, this wouldn't work with multiple protagonists. Motels are more likely.)
* Dating (GI magazine, Michael and Franklin have partners and Trevor is the single type)
* Character customization (GI magazine, but clothing is customizable)
* Cannot gain/loose weight (GI magazine)
* Celebrity voices (GI magazine)
* Young Maybe (CJ) is not the voice actor for Franklin (Young Maylay's Twitter)


----------



## OkanG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I will Help since IGN has their head in the ass. Here is a list of confirmed things and ruled out things. all confirmed things.
> *Confirmed*
> * Official Information http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=497290
> * Confirmed Vehicles http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=532469
> * Confirmed Weapons http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=532181
> * Confirmed Clothing http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=533611
> * Confirmed Music http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=532775
> * 3 Protagoists (with radial menu to select between them) (Michael, Trevor and Franklin)
> * Planes (Various screenshots)
> * 2 Fighter jets Fighter jet 1 Fighter jet 2
> * Little Bird attack helicopter Screenshot
> * Push Bikes (Various Screenshots)
> * Tow trucks (Trailer 2. No confirmation of being able to tow cars yet although it is very likely)
> * ATVs (Various Screenshots)
> * Jet-Skies (Various Screenshots)
> * Parachutes Screenshot
> * Gun customization (Various screenshots, but use of them in free mode is unknown)
> * Co-op modes in multiplayer (but not singleplayer) (GI magazine)
> * Military (GI magazine confirmed a military base, it is unclear if the Army will be deployed on you in 6 stars)
> * Wildlife (GI magazine)
> * Dogs (Many sources)
> * Side activities: yoga, jet sking, base-jumping, tennis, triathlons and golf (GI magazine)
> * Side-missions similar to Taxi, Ambulance and Vigilante (IGN Article)
> * Dynamic missions, similar to Red Dead's "Unique World Events" (GI magazine)
> * Casual encounters (NPC missions) (GI magazine)
> * Dynamic "state machines" (NPCs live their day to day life) (GI magazine)
> * Character specific traits (GI magazine and IGN Article)
> * Cover mechanics improved (IGN Article)
> * Driving physics improved (GI magazine)
> * Shooting mechanics improved (GI magazine)
> * Melee combat improved (GI magazine)
> * Dynamic music during missions (similar to games like L.A. Noire) (IGN Article)
> * Big focus on multiplayer (IGN Article)
> * Multiple different endings in the storyline (IGN Article)
> * Map is completely open from the start, no traveling limitations (Leslie benzies interview on IGN)
> * largest map ever by Rockstar (GI magazine, bigger than GTAIV, San Andreas and RDR combined!)
> * Multiplayer Crews (Rockstar)
> * GTAIV Cameos (GI magazine)
> * Draw distance and lighting improved (GI magazine)
> * Flip off other characters (GI magazine)
> * Ammu-Nation (GI magazine)
> * Mobile phones (with internet browsing) (GI magazine)
> * Random character encounters (GI magazine)
> * Underwater world (with underwater caves) and diving equipment confirmed. (GI magazine)
> * Waterfalls Screenshot
> * Working convertibles (Trailer 1)
> * Trucks with trailers attached (Trailer 1)
> * Abseiling (Trailer 2 and screenshots, possibly only for cutscences)
> * Dousing fuel from canister and lighting with a zippo (GI magazine, it also stated that you can light trails of fuel)
> * TV shows make a return (GI magazine)
> *
> Ruled Out*
> * Buying Properties (GI magazine, this wouldn't work with multiple protagonists. Motels are more likely.)
> * Dating (GI magazine, Michael and Franklin have partners and Trevor is the single type)
> * Character customization (GI magazine, but clothing is customizable)
> * Cannot gain/loose weight (GI magazine)
> * Celebrity voices (GI magazine)
> * Young Maybe (CJ) is not the voice actor for Franklin (Young Maylay's Twitter)


Wow, you deserve a rep for this!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

*Plausible*

* Motels as safe houses (with car spaces/garages) Various motels spotted in screenshots and seems likely)
* Cows (Wildlife confirmed from IGN article)
* Female cops (GTA official artwork, however it is yet to be seen in game)
* Smoking and drinking (Michael seen smoking and drinking in Trailer 2 and zippos are in the game)
* Multilayer character customization (GI magazine confirmed there was a 4th spot on the character selection and a big focus on multiplayer)
* The Hunter (AH-64 type helicopter) (Military confirmed in the game)
* Tanks (Military confirmed in the game)
* Working car carrier trailers (Trailer 2 and screenshot, possibly only for cutscences)
* Return of Grove Street Families and/or Ballas http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=533511&st=0
* Coyotes (Meristation live stream mentioned he saw a coyote)
* 6 Star army chases you (Military bases are confirmed from GI magazine)
* Human shields GI magazine, this may be cutscene only


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

*Unknown for now....*

* Car customization
* Ride on lawnmowers
* Expanded Chinatown wars drug dealing system
* Hover crafts
* JDM cars (Elergy, Jester, Uranus, Sultan etc.) (Futo is confirmed to making a comeback in Trailer 1)
* Jet packs
* Police Bikes/updated HPV-1000
* Inventory system (similar to RDR)
* Go Karts
* Combine Harvester
* Improved Leaf Physics http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=533797&st=0
* Realistic Steak
* Chop (the dog) available outside of missions
* Topless strippers
* Good cheats
* Real rewards for completing the game 100%
* Using drugs
* Special Edition extras
* Expansions
* Hang gliders
* Opening and closing the bonnet/boot of cars
* Dismemberment/Gore
* Kidnapping
* Putting people in boots of cars
* Chainsaws
* Improved vehicle AI
* Drivable trains
* If the map will be an island
* Taking out Michael and Franklins partners Dating is busted, but can we take out the partners?
* Gang wars
* Split screen free roam
* Flame Thrower
* Mini Gun
* Purple dildo!
* Dildo Chainsaw
* Snow on other side of map
* Snow plows


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> *Plausible*
> * Motels as safe houses (with car spaces/garages) Various motels spotted in screenshots and seems likely)
> * Cows (Wildlife confirmed from IGN article)
> * Female cops (GTA official artwork, however it is yet to be seen in game)
> * Smoking and drinking (Michael seen smoking and drinking in Trailer 2 and zippos are in the game)
> * Multilayer character customization (GI magazine confirmed there was a 4th spot on the character selection and a big focus on multiplayer)
> * The Hunter (AH-64 type helicopter) (Military confirmed in the game)
> * Tanks (Military confirmed in the game)
> * Working car carrier trailers (Trailer 2 and screenshot, possibly only for cutscences)
> *
> *Return of Grove Street Families and/or Ballas* http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=533511&st=0
> * Coyotes (Meristation live stream mentioned he saw a coyote)
> * 6 Star army chases you (Military bases are confirmed from GI magazine)
> * Human shields GI magazine, this may be cutscene only


I hope they are in the game


----------



## Blk

http://www.gameinformer.com/b/features/archive/2012/11/16/grand-theft-auto-v-reader-q-amp-a.aspx


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Because Michael, Trevor, and Franklin live in different parts of Los Santos, the entire map is open for players to explore from the get-go.










I always hated having to unlock different islands.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Had that in my confirmed list already.


----------



## andrews2547

Oh, I missed that the first time









Quote:


> Is there a trophy for beating at least 500 hookers to death for their money?
> 
> Probably not. But if you need a trophy for that, here is your prize.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Dan Houser Interview is now up.

http://www.ign.com/articles/2012/11/17/gta-v-burning-questions-answered


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

annnnndd theres nothing new at all in that interview. all recycled. again.


----------



## jcrew3002

I hear that the car handling got an overhaul to drive more like the cars in Saints Row.. Am I the only one that thinks that this is a total disaster? The cars in GTA always amazed me with thier near realistic driving, cars should drive like cars, not like some cheap arcade game. Looking at the damage physics that may be in the game it would be a disaster to pair that with kid style driving. There should be an option in the game for arcade style driving and simulation style driving like in Mafia II...

Here are the car physics:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> *I hear that the car handling got an overhaul to drive more like the cars in Saints Row.*. Am I the only one that thinks that this is a total disaster? The cars in GTA always amazed me with thier near realistic driving, cars should drive like cars, not like some cheap arcade game. Looking at the damage physics that may be in the game it would be a disaster to pair that with kid style driving. There should be an option in the game for arcade style driving and simulation style driving like in Mafia II...
> Here are the car physics:


Well you heard wrong









Game Informer said the cars now handle a lot more realistically compared to GTA IV. They also said the cars don't lean around corners as much any more.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well you heard wrong
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Game Informer said the cars now handle a lot more realistically compared to GTA IV. They also said the cars don't lean around corners as much any more.


I hope so


----------



## Blk




----------



## WC_EEND

What does it say underneath?


----------



## Blk

http://www.gtaforums.com/index.php?showtopic=537291

It's hungarian, it translates to something like "Like Los Angeles, Los Santos is huge"


----------



## Shaded War

I sure hope this comes out to PC so I dont have to suffer the anoying Xbox 360 disk screaming away with the fans sounding like a hairdryer. Not to mension the slow loading screens and lower quality textures and non existant AA.

I dont see how anyone could say its because of piracy that it's only up for consideration, when R* seem to support it.

Found this while I was playing GTA IV. Notice how it stands out compared to the rest of the fake advertisemnts? I sure did.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I sure hope this comes out to PC so I dont have to suffer the anoying Xbox 360 disk screaming away with the fans sounding like a hairdryer. Not to mension the slow loading screens and lower quality textures and non existant AA.
> I dont see how anyone could say its because of piracy that it's only up for consideration, when R* seem to support it.
> Found this while I was playing GTA IV. Notice how it stands out compared to the rest of the fake advertisemnts? I sure did.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


It will come out on PC









This is just a marketing technique R* have been doing since GTA 3 for all of the major releases. They say "This GTA game probably won't be released on PC" then all the PC gamers give in and get the console version, a few months later they release it on PC anyway, PC gamers buy it again for the PC and R* get at least 2 sales from some people.

With San Andreas they just came out and said it was going to be a PS2 exclusive, and we all know how that turned out


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I hear that the car handling got an overhaul to drive more like the cars in Saints Row.. Am I the only one that thinks that this is a total disaster? The cars in GTA always amazed me with thier near realistic driving, cars should drive like cars, not like some cheap arcade game. *Looking at the damage physics that may be in the game*


The BeamNG stuff uses CryEngine 3. It won't be in the game, nor will it be in the future. They just started developing that stuff last year so even if it were possible they would not be ready for a Spring '13 release. Pretty cool though.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *anyhtinggoes*
> 
> The BeamNG stuff uses CryEngine 3. It won't be in the game, nor will it be in the future. They just started developing that stuff last year so even if it were possible they would not be ready for a Spring '13 release. Pretty cool though.


I thought rockstar would be switching to cry engine 3? Or maybe the BeamNG team will use rockstars engine?? Im just hearing that BeamNG was recruited by Rockstar


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> *I thought rockstar would be switching to cry engine 3?* Or maybe the BeamNG team will use rockstars engine?? Im just hearing that BeamNG was recruited by Rockstar


I have no idea where you're getting your information from, but don't take it seriously









Rockstar will never switch to another game engine (at least not that I know of) however they are hiring people to make a RAGE 2 for next gen consoles from what I have heard.


----------



## TMDesign

in the limburgs







short to hasselt


----------



## TMDesign

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Sorry for being such a Pain Andrews
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> , also the one you forgot the name of is the Serrano in GTA:IV I think
> TMDesign, feel free to ask me in Flemish or French (preferably via PM though)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: as the system requirements for GTA:V are not yet know, it's anyone's guess wether GTA:V supports SLI or not. My personal guess would be that it will in all likelyhood support SLI though. Also, welcome to OCN
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS: Whereabouts in Belgium do you live?


in the limburgs







short to hasselt


----------



## anyhtinggoes

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I thought rockstar would be switching to cry engine 3? Or maybe the BeamNG team will use rockstars engine?? *Im just hearing that BeamNG was recruited by Rockstar*


I seriously doubt it. GTA uses Bullet physics. Bullet is to Rage what Beam is to CryEngine. Beam and Bullet are both open source physic engines. Could Beam be implemented into Rage, sure, but Rage already uses Bullet (which can have similar results given enough attention) and it would take quite a while to take out Bullet and add Beam to Rage.


----------



## Blk

Merry xmas


----------



## WC_EEND

sharks, submarines and a plane which looks like a 747 based on the nose, I'm loving this game more and more


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Merry xmas


I was just about to post those









Finally sharks are real in GTA. Or at least sharks that will probably attack you.


----------



## Blk




----------



## pepejovi

What's the latest word on a PC version?


----------



## WC_EEND

unchanged as it was before as far as I know. Or as I like to call it: Much ado about nothing


----------



## andrews2547

As well as those two images Blk posted, Rockstar are also unveiling the game cover later this month.
Quote:


> Stay tuned for lots more ahead, including more artwork and the unveiling of the game's official cover later this month.


http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/47701/original-gtav-artwork-the-trunk-and-more-added-to-rockstar-downl.html


----------



## andrews2547

It shouldn't be too long before Rockstar release the official box art









I thought of something that might be an early mission as Michael.

Jimmy talks trash while online gaming, they find out where he lives, then Michael will have to kill the people coming after Jimmy.

Something like that would be an early tutorial type mission similar to "Concrete Jungle" in GTA IV.


----------



## pepejovi

Apparently amazon.fr put a PC version on sale.. Let's hope this means a PC version will be released.


----------



## andrews2547

That would have been a place holder.

But GTA V is coming to PC, it will be financial suicide if they don't release it. That an every single major release for the GTA series since GTA 3 has been released on console 6-8 months before PC. We can expect a PC version Nov-Dec this year.


----------



## WC_EEND

I'll put it this way, if R* doesn't release a PC version, I'll eat my own head and stream it live on youtube


----------



## andrews2547

Don't say that because they will see it, then not release it on PC just so they can watch you do it


----------



## Blk

And then release it afterwards anyway. Muhahaha


----------



## mRAliN

And the PC version ??







...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRAliN*
> 
> And the PC version ??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The only official news from Rockstar about the PC version is "it's up for consideration"

But they have said that about ever major GTA release since GTA 3 at around this stage of development. Then they end up releasing it on PC anyway.

Rockstar said GTA 3, Vice City and San Andreas were going to be PS2 exclusives. They ended up releasing it on XBOX and PC after a few months. GTA IV was originally a PS3 exclusive, then a few months before release it became a console exclusive. 8 months later they released it on PC. The Episodes from Liberty City was originally a 360 exclusive and we all know how that turned out









I think Rockstar release games on consoles first, let the game break even/get into a bit of profit then they release it on PC.


----------



## BlackVenom

We're less than 2mo from Spring and still no release date? June 19, probably, then.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/48591/grand-theft-auto-v-is-coming-9172013.html


----------



## HPE1000

Well, its not all that bad.

I still wish they cared more about the pc, I am still mad that RDR isnt on the pc, that was one of my favorite games


----------



## WC_EEND

Good news: we finally have a release date

bad news: it's in September, which is fall, not spring

edit: which makes me wonder wether the release date published is for the whole world or US only and thus will mean Europe will have to suck it and wait longer as usual


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Good news: we finally have a release date
> 
> bad news: it's in September, which is fall, not spring
> 
> edit: which makes me wonder wether the release date published is for the whole world or US only and thus will mean Europe will have to suck it and wait longer as usual


It will be a world wide release


----------



## Sevada88

So this means if there is ever going to be a PC version, we should expect it to be release in Q1 2014?









That is IF we get a PC version in the first place...damn you R*


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> So this means if there is ever going to be a PC version, we should expect it to be release in Q1 2014?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is IF we get a PC version in the first place...damn you R*


Yes, and we *will* get a PC version.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yes, and we *will* get a PC version.


You don't know that. I like your pessimism though, I hope you are right.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> You don't know that.


No he does not, but I can guarantee you with 99.9% certainty that there will be a PC version


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> You don't know that. I like your pessimism though, I hope you are right.


I don't know 100% but it's very unlikely they won't release it on PC. It's a thing Rockstar have been doing since 2000. They make a game, release it on console first. If it makes a decent amount of profit they port it to PC and release it. The only exception to that is Red Dead Redemption.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't know 100% but it's very unlikely they won't release it on PC. It's a thing Rockstar have been doing since 2000. They make a game, release it on console first. If it makes a decent amount of profit they port it to PC and release it. The only exception to that is Red Dead Redemption.


So why not RDR? That game made a lot of money for R*.


----------



## andrews2547

I don't know







I don't work for Rockstar. Besides, even if I did work for them I am pretty sure I could lose my job if I said why they aren't porting it to PC.


----------



## Sylon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> So why not RDR? That game made a lot of money for R*.


Your guess is as good as mine, although I'm going to guess no time/employees to actually sit down and port it properly. Also probably because a lot of PC gamers will love to play it, not that many will actually buy it.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sylon*
> 
> Your guess is as good as mine, although I'm going to guess no time/employees to actually sit down and port it properly. Also probably because a lot of PC gamers will love to play it, not that many will actually buy it.


So if we go by that statement, we can basically conclude that GTA V isn't likely to be released either. I guess I am trying to manage my expectations instead of staying pessimistic so that I am not disappointed if there is bad news. Sorry guys.


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> So why not RDR? That game made a lot of money for R*.


That game wasn't made by same studio that makes GTA games, that's why.

I can tell you all now, with my own personal 100% certainty, that there *WILL* be a PC version of GTAV.

It's like clockwork for Rockstar. Releases GTA on consoles, says something along the lines of "No plans for PC version" or "PC version up for discussion" etc. Year later, release on PC.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raven Dizzle*
> 
> That game wasn't made by same studio that makes GTA games, that's why.


Actually it's Rockstar New York and/or Take-Two Interactive that decides whether or not games get ported to certain consoles.

If one of the studios can't make the port for whatever, they just give it to another studio. Rockstar does have 8 active studios you know


----------



## BlackVenom

DELAYED!!!








http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/48591/grand-theft-auto-v-is-coming-9172013.html

9/17/13


----------



## WC_EEND

at least we now know when it will release. Also, I was not aware there was a 17th month


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> at least we now know when it will release. Also, I was not aware there was a 17th month


It's a different format, different countries use different date formats.

I wouldn't be surprised if only the US uses MM/DD/YYYY because we are smart.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a different format, some people/countries use MM/DD/YYYY and some use DD/MM/YYYY.


I know







I think the US is the only country writing it like that though


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the US is the only country writing it like that though


I edited it, because I think so also, we like being different









Some countries put the year first, but the majority use DD/MM/YYYY


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's a different format, different countries use different date formats.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if only the US uses MM/DD/YYYY because we are smart.


Actually I think the only country that uses MM/DD/YYYY is the US lol Everyone else uses DD/MM/YYYY apart from Japan, they use YYYY/MM/DD


----------



## HPE1000

'Murica


----------



## Blk

MM/DD/YYYY makes more sense though.
But YYYY/MM/DD is still better.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> MM/DD/YYYY makes more sense though.
> But YYYY/MM/DD is still better.


How does MM/DD/YYYY make more sense? It only makes more sense to you because you've been living with it for your entire life.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> How does MM/DD/YYYY make more sense? It only makes more sense to you because you've been living with it for your entire life.


What? My country uses DD/MM/YYYY.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> How does MM/DD/YYYY make more sense? It only makes more sense to you because you've been living with it for your entire life.
> 
> 
> 
> What? My country uses DD/MM/YYYY.
Click to expand...

Sorry, thought you were 'Murican.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> How does MM/DD/YYYY make more sense? It only makes more sense to you because you've been living with it for your entire life.
> 
> 
> 
> What? My country uses DD/MM/YYYY.
Click to expand...

Sorry, thought you were 'Murican.


----------



## jcrew3002

wow we are bored.


----------



## WC_EEND

yup, time for a new trailer I tink


----------



## HPE1000

I know it isn't gta 5 related, but just wondering what this is.

I always am in a lobby with all these people who are messaging with this messed up text. I feel like its a modded font so all the kids can feel cool, but I am not sure.


Super sultan also


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know it isn't gta 5 related, but just wondering what this is.
> 
> I always am in a lobby with all these people who are messaging with this messed up text. I feel like its a modded font so all the kids can feel cool, but I am not sure.
> 
> 
> Super sultan also


Mods









Those aren't in game anyway without mods.


----------



## PMan007

I bet that the PC version will arrive at the same time that the PS4/XBOX720 version because of the close architecture of the PS4 (I'm assuming for the Xbox)









Could it be the reason of the last delay?

PS : I know nothing was announced , but I think it would make sense at this point in time, arriving at the end of life of the actual gen...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I bet that the PC version will arrive at the same time that the PS4/XBOX720 version because of the close architecture of the PS4 (I'm assuming for the Xbox)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be the reason of the last delay?
> 
> PS : I know nothing was announced , but I think it would make sense at this point in time, arriving at the end of life of the actual gen...


The reason for the delay is marketing reasons









They tell the public "we might not release it on PC" or "a PC version is up for consideration" then the PC gamers end up buying it on console. A few months later Rockstar releases a PC version then the PC gamers buy it again. People fall for it every time and they have since 2001, Rockstar have already said there is a 0% chance of GTA V being released on next gen consoles so no







That's not the reason for the delay.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rockstar have already said there is a 0% chance of GTA V being released on next gen consoles so no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Rockstar also said few years ago that a PC version of San Andreas was not coming...










Will see...


----------



## Blk

Damn, Watch Dogs looks amazing. Hope GTA V will not disappoint.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Rockstar also said few years ago that a PC version of San Andreas was not coming...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will see...


That's pretty much what I said lol.

The "PS3" version of San Andreas is just the PS2 version ported over, there is no gameplay or graphical difference between the PS2 version and PS3 version.


----------



## HPE1000

My only hope is that gta5 will have more mature online players, gta4 players are so incredibly immature it makes multiplayer nearly unplayable.

Getting yelled at by a full lobby of kids when I asked if I could increase my FOV in gta4 with nothing other than how stupid multimonitor setups are and that 3 sh#&*y little screens are so much worse than just gaming on a huge tv and then also being told how having more than one gpu is sad because just about every game out there does not use them...

Not to mention how all lobbies are now is just a bunch of hackers who teleport with you and make an infinite explosion that kills you for the rest of the game, or the griefers who spawn a million things on you so you cannot see anything. And just the 20+ player lobbies composed of everyone sitting in the spawn and killing each other the second they spawn.

I have never found such an immature group of people on a game and it's almost every single lobby you join.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> My only hope is that gta5 will have more mature online players, gta4 players are so incredibly immature it makes multiplayer nearly unplayable.
> 
> Getting yelled at by a full lobby of kids when I asked if I could increase my FOV in gta4 with nothing other than how stupid multimonitor setups are and that 3 sh#&*y little screens are so much worse than just gaming on a huge tv and then also being told how having more than one gpu is sad because just about every game out there does not use them...
> 
> Not to mention how all lobbies are now is just a bunch of hackers who teleport with you and make an infinite explosion that kills you for the rest of the game, or the griefers who spawn a million things on you so you cannot see anything. And just the 20+ player lobbies composed of everyone sitting in the spawn and killing each other the second they spawn.
> 
> I have never found such an immature group of people on a game and it's almost every single lobby you join.


Not going to happen lol

Most of the GTA players these days are similar to the typical CoD players. The only thing you can really do is only go online with people you know.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not going to happen lol
> 
> Most of the GTA players these days are similar to the typical CoD players. The only thing you can really do is only go online with people you know.


Very much this, I always set my games to private and only invite people I know.


----------



## OD Emperor

I play on the console versions a lot (easier at times than dealing with the horrible porting on the PC) and I can concur. The only way to even have a chance is to get a few friends together. One man is not enough, three is perfect.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> I play on the console versions a lot (easier at times than dealing with the horrible porting on the PC) and I can concur. The only way to even have a chance is to get a few friends together. One man is not enough, three is perfect.


Im pretty sure there is going to be a setup here at OCN to have a server going, who usually sets that up? the moderators or us?


----------



## OD Emperor

Is a server on GTA IV even possible? And if so how would we prevent people from coming in and ruining it?

Also I'd really like to know if anyone else's GTA crashes as often as mine does.







And another question, will it crash more often with visual mods?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Is a server on GTA IV even possible? And if so how would we prevent people from coming in and ruining it?
> 
> Also I'd really like to know if anyone else's GTA crashes as often as mine does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another question, will it crash more often with visual mods?


Car mods crash the game, icenhancer hasnt for me, and if you are playing online and you are crashing, its modders with modded cars. If people online are using car mods, they can accidentally crash everyones games.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Is a server on GTA IV even possible? And if so how would we prevent people from coming in and ruining it?
> 
> Also I'd really like to know if anyone else's GTA crashes as often as mine does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another question, will it crash more often with visual mods?


Technically yes, but the admin of the server would have to invite you to get on the server and if it's a non-mod server you won't be able to get onto it, even if you have the slightest of mods (such as a mod to the handling line of a car) If the admin goes offline the server goes offline as well. The admin would also take up one of the 32 (or 16, I can't remember how many people you can have in one server on GTA IV) available slots.


----------



## OD Emperor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Car mods crash the game, icenhancer hasnt for me, and if you are playing online and you are crashing, its modders with modded cars. If people online are using car mods, they can accidentally crash everyones games.


Hmm. I always thought it was the other way around, that icenhancer crashed it. Not to mention I always had problems with the red sky flickering. I have all of my cars modded and replaced with the default textures and it works fine. I guess when the two are put together it isn't a good combo.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OD Emperor*
> 
> Hmm. I always thought it was the other way around, that icenhancer crashed it. Not to mention I always had problems with the red sky flickering. I have all of my cars modded and replaced with the default textures and it works fine. I guess when the two are put together it isn't a good combo.


There are red sky patchers I cant remember where I found mine, but I got one.


----------



## OD Emperor

I tried installing it for mine but it never worked properly.


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49181/sunsets-seas-skies-and-so-on.html


----------



## Blk

It's....it's beautiful!

machine mini gun







Love you Rockstar.

edit: I'm so excited I can't even type the proper name of things


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah it does look amazing, especially the water visuals in the screenshot with the thunder in. I really can't wait until it's released


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah it does look amazing, especially the water visuals in the screenshot with the thunder in. I really can't wait until it's released *ON PC*


Fixed









And yes, it does look pretty amazing.
Love the return of the minigun and hope to be able to fly that Boeing/transport airplane.

Can't wait for the PC version


----------



## andrews2547

Well I'm getting it on PS3 and I'm going to wait until it's released on PC. Then I'm going to buy it again


----------



## 94marconi

Sighhhh...


----------



## andrews2547

I just noticed an easter egg (or subliminal message) in The Ballad of Gay Tony. When you finish the story, the last thing you see before the screen goes black and shows the "Grand Theft Auto The Ballad of Gay Tony" logo is a "Visit Los Santos" billboard












Skip to 19:50 to see what I am talking about.

And this was a game released in October 2009, 2 years before GTA V was officially announced.

Oh Rockstar


----------



## rebelextrm02

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well I'm getting it on PS3 and I'm going to wait until it's released on PC. Then I'm going to buy it again


That's what I'm doing as well. It's what I did with IV.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just noticed an easter egg (or subliminal message) in The Ballad of Gay Tony. When you finish the story, the last thing you see before the screen goes black and shows the "Grand Theft Auto The Ballad of Gay Tony" logo is a "Visit Los Santos" billboard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


Also this:


----------



## Blk

http://www.reddit.com/r/GrandTheftAutoV/comments/1bbov2/its_coming/

Possible cover art?? More in the comments!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.reddit.com/r/GrandTheftAutoV/comments/1bbov2/its_coming/
> 
> Possible cover art?? More in the comments!


It's on a small building, they usually do that on a large building near the centre of New York City like this



. I doubt it







It's probably someones April Fools joke, but then again Rockstar was supposed to unveil the box art almost 2 months ago.


----------



## Blk

I think it's legit, not anyone could just go and paint that stuff on that wall.

Rockstar did stuff like this for the GTA IV release, not just on large buildings.


----------



## andrews2547

Well we will just have to wait and see if it's legit


----------



## Blk

Confirmed legit


----------



## andrews2547

Well it does look like it was "leaked" onto the internet before Rockstar wanted it to I think


----------



## PMan007

Cover art arrived on R* website :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire


----------



## Blk

Win









Can. Not. Wait.


----------



## Pr0xy

Woohoo we get to kill dogs. PETA is going to have a field day with this game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Woohoo we get to kill dogs. PETA is going to have a field day with this game.


They didn't do anything about Red Dead Redemption lol I doubt they will do anything about GTA V.

They didn't do anything about GTA IV either, the hidden packages in GTA IV and the DLCs were pigeons/seagulls and you had to shoot them.


----------



## WC_EEND

Everybody hates pidgeons, so yeah


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can. Not. Wait.


Have. To. Wait. For. PC.









Technically, few months after console release, I know...


----------



## 94marconi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Woohoo we get to kill dogs. PETA is going to have a field day with this game.


Then PETA must really hate Far Cry 3...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *94marconi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Woohoo we get to kill dogs. PETA is going to have a field day with this game.
> 
> 
> 
> Then PETA must really hate Far Cry 3...
Click to expand...

PETA hates everything.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> PETA hates everything.


Even your avatar


----------



## andrews2547

PETA killed 92.4% of all animals "saved" between 1998 and 2011.

A large majority were in perfect health and could have been adopted. PETA does more harm than good.


----------



## Fishballs

If we can actually play Tennis, Im Sold haha


----------



## andrews2547

We should be able to. AFAIK Rockstar has never shown characters in pre-released screenshots and trailers doing something that you can't do in game for any of the GTA games.


----------



## WC_EEND

well there are certain things you can only do during one mission (the hanging from the back of a lorry thing in IV springs to mind, or walking on top of the subway train in EFLC). That being said, I think it's quite likely tennis will be featured as a minigame and I do hope you'll be able to play minigames with friends when playing online as well now.


----------



## Fishballs

So is there actual confirmation anywhere yet on GTA V for PC? You cant pre-order it yet, but looking at gamestop the strategy guide platforms says it covers PC GTA V... so whats that mean??

http://www.gamestop.com/browse?nav=16k-3-grand+theft+auto+V,28zu0

^^check it.


----------



## andrews2547

It means it's a place holder, just like the $100 price for the PS3 and 360 version had about a month after GTA 5 was announced.

There still isn't any news about a PC version but I give it 3-4 months after the console release before Rockstar even says "PC"


----------



## icanhasburgers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> So if we go by that statement, we can basically conclude that GTA V isn't likely to be released either. I guess I am trying to manage my expectations instead of staying pessimistic so that I am not disappointed if there is bad news. Sorry guys.


GTA V will be releasing roughly in the companies' best fiscal time envelope, so they'll be making huge amounts of money from this. Whether this will effect what happens in regards to the PC version i don't know, but personally i agree with everyone else and just wait 7-8 months after it's released on consoles in regards to PC.


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icanhasburgers*
> 
> GTA V will be releasing roughly in the companies' best fiscal time envelope, so they'll be making huge amounts of money from this. Whether this will effect what happens in regards to the PC version i don't know, but personally i agree with everyone else and just wait 7-8 months after it's released on consoles in regards to PC.


I guess I'll hop on the Xbox band wagon and just play it there until pc release for mods! *Win for Rockstar I guess*


----------



## andrews2547

More artwork released












http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49441/original-gtav-artwork-cash-and-carry.html


----------



## Fishballs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> More artwork released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49441/original-gtav-artwork-cash-and-carry.html


Mods to motorcycle?? Custom Yoshimura Muffler?? haha we can only dream...


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49521/kifflom.html

Tom Cruise will not be buying GTA V -FACT!


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49631/michael-franklin-trevor-trailers-april-30.html


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/49631/michael-franklin-trevor-trailers-april-30.html


Was about to post the link!!!!

Seems I'm too late...


----------



## andrews2547

y u beat me to it









I can't wait for it







This time it seems like there is going to be 4 trailers rather than the usual 3. Rockstar usually release the final trailer about a week before it's released.


----------



## Blk

We're getting more previews next week (from CVG, GI, etc).

It's gonna be a good week


----------



## andrews2547

Well the third trailer is out in 3 days


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well the third trailer is out in 3 days


Yeah but those websites/magazines had access to another preview demo of the game, which can get us a lot more info. Remember GI's article? That was awesome!


----------



## Blk

Starting today, Rockstar Games is giving five fans the opportunity to have their likeness modeled as a character in the game through the Epsilon Program.


----------



## PMan007

Trailers online!!!


----------



## WC_EEND

not over here they aren't.

Still have to wait 52 mins


----------



## pepejovi

Links?


----------



## eTheBlack

Michael: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqZXw5M6qQY
Franklin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfzrQGU6jhM
Trevor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAOUlsrmzYM

Enjoy


----------



## VindalooJim

Has it been announced for PC yet? If they do release it on PC I hope they do a great job like they did with Max Payne 3,


----------



## SmokinWaffle




----------



## Blk




----------



## andrews2547

Grove Street and Ballas? (Franklin one)


----------



## pepejovi

It's going to be epic, but i can't play it unless it comes on PC...


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Has it been announced for PC yet? If they do release it on PC I hope they do a great job like they did with Max Payne 3,


No, there should be an official announcement 3-5 months after the console release.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Michael: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HqZXw5M6qQY
> Franklin: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kfzrQGU6jhM
> Trevor: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAOUlsrmzYM
> 
> Enjoy


I like how there is variety between the characters and not just focusing on type or person/personality.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> I like how there is variety between the characters and not just focusing on type or person/personality.


Indeed if you liked CJ, then Franklin is for you.
If you liked crazy Tommy then Trevor is for you.
If you liked Niko then Michael.

Or simply play them all


----------



## PimpSkyline

Can't wait for this game to come out


----------



## VindalooJim

From the trailers it's looking like GTA 5 is going back to it's roots more i.e not taking it self too seriously.

GTA 4 took it self way to seriously. Saints Row takes it far too far but GTA 3/Vice City & San Andreas had the perfect level of silliness.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Indeed if you liked CJ, then Franklin is for you.
> If you liked crazy Tommy then Trevor is for you.
> If you liked Niko then Michael.
> 
> Or simply play them all


I believe you do play them all throughout the missions, may be interconnected - as per a video from someone who got to see the preview in NYC.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I believe you do play them all throughout the missions, may be interconnected - as per a video from someone who got to see the preview in NYC.


GI said in the demo they watched you were forced to switch between all three characters in some missions.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GI said in the demo they watched you were forced to switch between all three characters in some missions.


There ya, go, thought I remember hearing it somewhere.









On a side note...I am waiting for the PC version...I don't care if it is 1 year later, but as long as it is polished, so we can mod it with Iron Man


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GI said in the demo they watched you were forced to switch between all three characters in some missions.


Yeah, like different characters take different approaches to missions. For example one may be on a roof top providing sniper support and another may be piloting a helicopter. Whether you get to change character you control on the fly I don't know.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Yeah, like different characters take different approaches to missions. For example one may be on a roof top providing sniper support and another may be piloting a helicopter. Whether you get to change character you control on the fly I don't know.


You are forced to change characters in the missions with the sniper, helicopter and "breaking in" (for that one where Michael grapples down into that building)

That was one of the missions GI watched in the demo and said character changes in that mission are forced.

It's most likely going to be the same in heist/bank job missions. Pretty much all GTA games only had one large heist/bank job, GTA V is meant to have a few.


----------



## PimpSkyline

instead of being Made to switch why not do the EFLC style and in the beginning of the game, you have a Bio vid play, like the Trailer but more in depth and then choose one of the 3 toons, and each can be played through the Entire game, but each has a completely different Storyline and way of doing things. Sounds good to me
















Just my







That way you can experience the game 3 different ways


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> instead of being Made to switch why not do the EFLC style and in the beginning of the game, you have a Bio vid play, like the Trailer but more in depth and then choose one of the 3 toons, and each can be played through the Entire game, but each has a completely different Storyline and way of doing things. Sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you can experience the game 3 different ways


Way to much work- It would be 3 games in one.

It would be cool though.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> instead of being Made to switch why not do the EFLC style and in the beginning of the game, you have a Bio vid play, like the Trailer but more in depth and then choose one of the 3 toons, and each can be played through the Entire game, but each has a completely different Storyline and way of doing things. Sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you can experience the game 3 different ways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Way to much work- It would be 3 games in one.
> 
> It would be cool though.
Click to expand...

3 games, No. 3 ways to play the same game, Yes.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 3 games, No. 3 ways to play the same game, Yes.


That would still be a lot of work involved in a single release. It would be the same game but from different angles. A bit like GTA 4, Lost and the Dammed and Ballard of Gay Tony.

Buy no doubt about it, it would be awesome.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> instead of being Made to switch why not do the EFLC style and in the beginning of the game, you have a Bio vid play, like the Trailer but more in depth and then choose one of the 3 toons, and each can be played through the Entire game, but each has a completely different Storyline and way of doing things. Sounds good to me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That way you can experience the game 3 different ways


I really like that idea, but Rockstar said the work that went into EFLC was way more than it was worth and it's really unlikely that they will do something like that again for any game.


----------



## Blk

New screenshots.

Holy mother of....


----------



## VindalooJim

Looks like they're bringing the fun back to GTA. GTA 4 was a snooze fest. I mean how on earth do you go from the epicnesss of Vice City & San Andreas to GTA 4? What a downgrade that was.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Looks like they're bringing the fun back to GTA. GTA 4 was a snooze fest. I mean how on earth do you go from the epicnesss of Vice City & San Andreas to GTA 4? What a downgrade that was.


I hope we get to fight against the army again, like in SA & VC..


----------



## Blk

http://www.gtav.net/news/4521/gtav-online-previews-and-screenshots


----------



## ELCID777

Even though R* has been completely silent on the matter, I'd be quite surprised if they didn't have a PS4/next-gen console port in the works. Porting to PC from PS4 (if indeed it comes out for PS4) should not take very long at all considering the hardware is much more similar this time around.

If GTA V comes to next-gen consoles, the PC port should come around the same time also. I doubt we'd have to wait several months or a year before that would happen. Of course, this is all based on the presumption that GTA V will be ported to next-gen consoles.


----------



## VindalooJim

I don't understand why they aren't just waiting to develop it for the next gen consoles. It would be a great launch title.


----------



## Blk

I'd say it's because they're much more comfortable with this gen, as they've already developed multiple games for it, and so have more experience.
If they were to launch it on next-gen, it would probably take more time (GTAV development started in 2008-2009) and it wouldn't be as good of a game as V seems to be. Remember San Andreas was released kind of in the end of ps2's cycle, and what they did with it was pretty amazing.

edit: Also, the user base. Next gen consoles will not have near as much of a user base as current gen do in the near future.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I'd say it's because they're much more comfortable with this gen, as they've already developed multiple games for it, and so have more experience.
> If they were to launch it on next-gen, it would probably take more time (GTAV development started in 2008-2009) and it wouldn't be as good of a game as V seems to be. Remember San Andreas was released kind of in the end of ps2's cycle, and what they did with it was pretty amazing.
> 
> edit: Also, the user base. Next gen consoles will not have near as much of a user base as current gen do in the near future.


You made some good points.


----------



## HPE1000

As long as it runs on the PC well when it comes out, I do not mind, I will probably get it for the PS3 first though.


----------



## andrews2547

Yellow car is clearly a parody of the Buggati Veyron SS


----------



## HPE1000

Which means we are going to have a land rocket









The stupid split window back looks so bad though....


----------



## andrews2547

I'm bored, so here is some analysis of the screenshots to find some more cars, bikes, planes and helicopters (I'll probably do the trailers later)









Clearly a Buzzard from The Ballad of Gay Tony









Red car looks like a 2006 - present Audi TT RS (because of this, it's most likely from the same in-game manufacturer of the "9F" which is an Audi R8 parody)


Spoiler: Real Audi TT RS














Police SUV looks like a 2007 - present Chevrolet Suburban


Spoiler: Real Chevrolet Suburban
























Exploded car looks like it might have been a Serrano which is based on the 2006 - 2011 Mercedes M-class


Spoiler: Serrano

















Spoiler: Mercedes M-class























Possibly a parody of the Yamaha YZ250, 99% chance it's going to be called a Sanchez in game.


Spoiler: Real Yamaha YZ250



http://www.freedesktopwallpapers4u.com/data/media/86/Yamaha-YZ250-2006-02.jpg





Spoiler: Already done this one, it's the one I said the yellow car looks like a Veyron SS
























Looks a lot like the 2013 Maserati Granturismo, possible indication that the game is set in 2013 rather than 2012?


Spoiler: Real 2013 Maserati Granturismo














I don't have a clue what motorbike that is, but the SUV in the background looks like a 2007 - 2013 Cadillac Escalade.


Spoiler: Real Cadillac Escalade
























The police car looks like one of those "made for police" 2009 - present Ford Interceptors


Spoiler: Real Ford Interceptor
























Most likely a Tampa, also the SUV in the background is most likely a civilian version of the Police SUV as seen in a screenshot above.










Looks like a Cessna 182 (in-game name is probably Dodo)


Spoiler: Real Censsna 182


----------



## HPE1000

The one you said looks like a granturismo also looks a lot like an sls amg.


----------



## andrews2547

Well there isn't a lot of light in that image so it's not easy to say, personally I think it does look more like the Granturismo than an SLS AMG


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well there isn't a lot of light in that image so it's not easy to say, personally I think it does look more like the Granturismo than an SLS AMG


I know it does, it could be a mix of the two or something.


----------



## WC_EEND

the headlights actually look pretty much exactly like the ones from the new Jaguar F-type.


----------



## HPE1000

I knew they looked familiar but couldn't figure out why.


----------



## 94marconi

Sighhhhhhh...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *94marconi*
> 
> Sighhhhhhh...


What?


----------



## 94marconi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What?


Sorry...all this waiting and talk of GTA 5 depresses me.

I promise to suffer in silence from here on in...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I know it does, it could be a mix of the two or something.


I wouldn't be surprised







If it looks too much like one car, then the manufacturer of that car could sue Rockstar or something.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *94marconi*
> 
> Sorry...all this waiting and talk of GTA 5 depresses me.
> 
> I promise to suffer in silence from here on in...


Forget about GTA V and the time will fly by


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If it looks too much like one car, then the manufacturer of that car could sue Rockstar or something.
> Forget about GTA V and the time will fly by


Yeah I think they could sue, something like what apple is doing haha


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Yeah I think they could sue, something like what apple is doing haha


And Samsung, and Microsoft (although not as much anymore), and Sony and literally every multi-billion dollar corporation.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And Samsung, and Microsoft (although not as much anymore), and Sony and literally every multi-billion dollar corporation.


of course all companies do but Apple made themselves a point of refferance by sueing for LITERALLY everything haha, e.g. Apple <

hey your eyes are shaped like mines.. Hey Judge we need 1 Billion dollars for human infringment Muhahaha


----------



## PMan007

To take with a huge grain of salt :

http://www.cnet.com.au/gta-v-for-pc-listed-on-german-retailer-sites-339344196.htm

That would be amazing!!!







Can't wait to install this in my PC...


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> To take with a huge grain of salt :
> 
> http://www.cnet.com.au/gta-v-for-pc-listed-on-german-retailer-sites-339344196.htm
> 
> That would be amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to install this in my PC...


It was listed on amazon like months ago, and that was just a placeholder or something...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> of course all companies do but Apple made themselves a point of refferance by sueing for LITERALLY everything haha, e.g. Apple <
> 
> hey your eyes are shaped like mines.. Hey Judge we need 1 Billion dollars for human infringment Muhahaha


You do remember how Apple sued Samsung over the size of a tablet (or phone, I can't remember exactly)?

Well Samsung sued LG $50 million over the size of a fridge.
Microsoft are suing Motorola and Google over "contacts" and phone synchronisation.
Sony has sued Apple over mobile internet security.

If you want, go onto Google and type any multi-billion dollar corporation followed by "sues" and you will see that Apple is no worse than any other corporation when it comes to suing other companies. Apple just gets more publicity (but only really on PC elitists sites such as this one) because haters and trolls try to make them look worse than the competition. OCN was full of hate over Apple donating $5,000,000 to charity, but they were perfectly fine with Samsung donating $6,000,000. Both companies have just as much money as each other and both donated less than 0.001% of their yearly revenue.

If you go onto a Mac forum and look at news threads you will see tons of exactly the same thing, except they will be like this: "Google sues x over [stupid patent]", "Microsoft sues x over [stupid patent]" or "Samsung sues x over [stupid patent]"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> To take with a huge grain of salt :
> 
> http://www.cnet.com.au/gta-v-for-pc-listed-on-german-retailer-sites-339344196.htm
> 
> That would be amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait to install this in my PC...


It's just a place holder









You should only get exited if GTA V "leaks" onto Steam or until Rockstar announces it 4-6 months after the console release. I doubt it will be leaked onto Steam but you never know.


----------



## Blk

New screens


----------



## Pr0xy

I for one hope vehicles are easier to keep. For example, parking a rare car or a car you like by the curb and it wont just magically disappear when you turn around.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> I for one hope vehicles are easier to keep. For example, parking a rare car or a car you like by the curb and it wont just magically disappear when you turn around.


Didn't IV save your car if you parked it on the parking spot next to your house? I mean, until you take it away obviously.

Then again, i never used that because i used hax n' cheats to get the racing car every single time i needed a car.


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Didn't IV save your car if you parked it on the parking spot next to your house? I mean, until you take it away obviously.
> 
> Then again, i never used that because i used hax n' cheats to get the racing car every single time i needed a car.


Yes but I meant anywhere in the city.IV wasn't as bad with this but i would Like my car to still be parked outside after for example, accepting a mission.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yes but I meant anywhere in the city.IV wasn't as bad with this but i would Like my car to still be parked outside after for example, accepting a mission.


They could put parking garages or just saving parking spots all over the city, charge for parking or something like that


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yes but I meant anywhere in the city.IV wasn't as bad with this but i would Like my car to still be parked outside after for example, accepting a mission.
> 
> 
> 
> They could put parking garages or just saving parking spots all over the city, charge for parking or something like that
Click to expand...

VC had saving garages, right?


----------



## Pr0xy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> VC had saving garages, right?


Yes'm, IV was the first game with parking spots that saved your vehicle.

I do like that map wide save spot idea though, and paid parking. Eventually you'll get to the point where you'll have more money than you know what to do with so why not lol


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Yes'm, IV was the first game with parking spots that saved your vehicle.
> 
> I do like that map wide save spot idea though, and paid parking. Eventually you'll get to the point where you'll have more money than you know what to do with so why not lol


Which is what always happens XD they dont have nearly enough things to spend your money on in gta4, the cars are scarce (that you can buy on the in game internet browser website "auto erotica" (i think thats what its called







) and not worth it (all can be stolen) and you cannot buy safe houses which is sad.

I want car dealerships you can go in and buy things from, also pay to upgrade your cars for higher speed or better handling and have the ability to buy houses or similar because outside of buying food which is dirt cheap there was no use for gta4 money.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ not entirely true, you could also buy clothes and ringtones and phone themes.


----------



## Pr0xy

^Still didn't do anything for the 10+ billion in your account lol. I hope they bring back the ability to purchase real estate and possibly even stores. Maybe even hire protection for said stores.

Wait ***, auto erotica was clickable? I thought it was just an in game ad lol.


----------



## WC_EEND

Oh yes, I definitely hope property buying is back. It's something I've always missed in IV.


----------



## jcrew3002

I hope for GTA 5 there will be a video editor! The video editor for GTA 4 is amazing i'm surprised it didn't win any awards or notoriety for best in-game playback editor, used with Vegas Movie Studio you can create whole cinematic movies, I haven't seen one like that since the original Driver game!









And with buying property i hope you can buy a franchise/service such as the city bus service! Every day at 7PM (game time) your bank would automatically fill up with money from the days work from the bus service! do that with taxis, with jets, and even ultra expensive air liners or private security firms the list goes on!

It could be an on-going side game (buy the city) sort of like the monopoly board game.. even after you beat the main story line you can continue to do missions > earn money >buy franchises > earn more money > buy franchises and property until you reach a point where you have bought the city! it should be ultra hard to achieve though


----------



## Blk

It's been confirmed there will be property-purchasing in the game.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> New screens


They look awesome. I hope those quotations below the pictures are true. If so it's gonna be San Andreas on steroids. I like how they have improved the wanted system slightly. I like that you actually have things to spend your money on and you can buy businesses again- that was good fun in Vice City. It also sounds like they are bringing back some of the "RPG" elements of SA by being able to upgrade your characters abilities which is great. The underwater missions sound great too. Oh and thankfully they're bringing planes back.


----------



## Pr0xy

Oh woops I didn't even see the quotations when I browsed that thread using my phone. I hope they're true as well. I especially like the new wanted level system. The ability to pull into a dark alley or under a bridge and wait it out is a huge plus. Since there's going to be dogs in this one, is it safe to assume that we'll encounter hostile sharks in the underwater levels? . I remember trying to kill the sharks in VC but they were just there for show lol.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pr0xy*
> 
> Oh woops I didn't even see the quotations when I browsed that thread using my phone. I hope they're true as well. I especially like the new wanted level system. The ability to pull into a dark alley or under a bridge and wait it out is a huge plus. Since there's going to be dogs in this one, is it safe to assume that we'll encounter hostile sharks in the underwater levels? . I remember trying to kill the sharks in VC but they were just there for show lol.


It's possible, don't see why not. Ha ha I remember doing that too, then again I remember when you used to turn into red jam if you feel into the water in GTA 1.


----------



## Blk

What kind of music are you guys hoping to have in the game?
I'd be down for a SF-UR (ish) radio station, or an MSX FM one.


----------



## WC_EEND

I am hoping since it's going to be LA+desert we are going to see some Queens Of the Stone Age (specifically some songs from their first album) on the soundtrack.


----------



## HPE1000

Lots of good west coast rap.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Lots of good west coast rap.


As long as it's not all dubstep.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As long as it's not all dubstep.


I was thinking it is probably going to have more electronic music than anything else, which would upset me... But as long as there is independence radio I am happy because I could make my own radio station.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As long as it's not all dubstep.
> 
> 
> 
> I was thinking it is probably going to have more electronic music than anything else, which would upset me... But as long as there is independence radio I am happy because I could make my own radio station.
Click to expand...

Yeah, but if Grove st. is back, There'll still be one or two rap stations, too.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As long as it's not all dubstep.


I hope it is. Dubstep is my favourite band.


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> As long as it's not all dubstep.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope it is. Dubstep is my favourite band.
Click to expand...

Dubstep is ONE of my fav genres, but some rap and rock would be nice. Maybe bring back "Welcome To the Jungle" from SA?? = EPIC


----------



## VindalooJim

By Dubstep you mean the likes of Skream, Benga & Kromestar right?...._right_? ....and not people like Skrillex









Dubstep hasn't been Dubstep for years- people just slap that genre title on any ol piece of rubbish these days. Gone are the days of true Dubstep. Now its just who can make the silliest robots having sex in a blender noises.

And all the kids now say "ZoMG Skrillex11!!!!!1!!!!!1!!! he be like sick an ting yo- he invented Dubstep you know".


----------



## McFuu

Instead of just being happy that their favorite genre has gained some main stream success; early Dubstep fans instead decided to become some twisted electric wubwub versions of hipsters.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McFuu*
> 
> Instead of just being happy that their favorite genre has gained some main stream success; early Dubstep fans instead decided to become some twisted electric wubwub versions of hipsters.


It isn't the same genre anymore. Even the original pioneers of Dubstep are trying to distance themselves from the term "Dubstep". Dubstep isn't what it once was when they pioneered it and they don't want to be associated with what it has turned in to- for example: that Skrillex BS.

The term Dubstep has lost all definition anyway- kids are calling anything and everything "Dubstep" these days.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *McFuu*
> 
> Instead of just being happy that their favorite genre has gained some main stream success; early Dubstep fans instead decided to become some twisted electric wubwub versions of hipsters.


The mainsteam "dubstep" isn't dubstep, it's brostep. Ironically it was created as a joke and was never meant to be popular.


----------



## chrisguitar

How about this dubstep?


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> How about this dubstep?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Terrible.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Terrible.


mkay that's your opinion.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> mkay that's your opinion.


There's no flies on you.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> There's no flies on you.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*


Now _THAT_ is what I want to see in GTA V.


----------



## chrisguitar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Now _THAT_ is what I want to see in GTA V.


I did it, it was hard but I got that picture in GTA V.


----------



## VindalooJim

Man you have too much time on your hands ha ha. Bored by any chance?

Now if you can just get that in to the actual game that would awesome- there's a new bike in it for you.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I'll tell you want, Rockstar didn't like it at first but then they saw it. Its in the game, no where's my bike? I'd like a BMW S1000RR HP4. Thanks


Here you go


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> So post something to get it back on topic then...


fine then...
OH MY FREAKING GOD! i still can't believe how huge this will be







keeping the xbox for this


----------



## brettjv

Thread cleaned ... this is not the 'what is dubstep' thread









Let's try to keep it on-topic moving forward gents.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chrisguitar*
> 
> I did it, it was hard but I got that picture in GTA V.


Seems legit.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Seems legit.


Primal Rage mixed with Jaws mixed with GTA4 best game ever!!


----------



## BlackVenom

Could be playing it now... hope it kicks ass out the door in September.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Dubstep is ONE of my fav genres, but some rap and rock would be nice. Maybe bring back "Welcome To the Jungle" from SA?? = EPIC


No Las Venturas no Jungle.


----------



## andrews2547

It would be awesome if San Fierro and Las Venturas came out as DLC









I really doubt that is going to happen though. The next to main GTA games might be set in San Fierro and Las Venturas (as two different games)

But we still need a Vice City


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It would be awesome if San Fierro and Las Venturas came out as DLC
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really doubt that is going to happen though. The next to main GTA games might be set in San Fierro and Las Venturas (as two different games)


They could do this how they did The Lost & The Dammed and The Ballad of Gay Tony, except set in the different cities. In all honesty (IMO) San Fierro was always meh.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> But we still need a Vice City


Hell yeah.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> They could do this how they did The Lost & The Dammed and The Ballad of Gay Tony, except set in the different cities. In all honesty (IMO) San Fierro was always meh.
> Hell yeah.


They should do one where you are a cop in the city and gets caught up that would be interesting


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> They could do this how they did The Lost & The Dammed and The Ballad of Gay Tony, except set in the different cities. In all honesty (IMO) San Fierro was always meh.
> Hell yeah.


Well Rockstar said The Lost and Damned as well as The Ballad of Gay Tony wasn't worth the work that went into it (for DLC) so they chances of Rockstar creating whole new cities for DLC as well as new stories has a 0 chance of happening


----------



## BlackVenom

New cities = new game(s)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> They should do one where you are a cop in the city and gets caught up that would be interesting


Like the True Crime series?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nick2253*
> 
> I really hope Rockstar doesn't screw up the PC port again. I mean, I still get lag on my sig rig while playing GTAIV. WTH!?


Wondering if they are going to release the PC version at the same time as the other versions... if so, I might wind up dropping my preorder, or swapping it over to the PC release.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Wondering if they are going to release the PC version at the same time as the other versions... if so, I might wind up dropping my preorder, or swapping it over to the PC release.


Rockstar has never done that outside of the Max Payne series or GTA 1/2 so they really aren't going to start doing that now


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Wondering if they are going to release the PC version at the same time as the other versions... if so, I might wind up dropping my preorder, or swapping it over to the PC release.


Im not even going to play it until the PC release, console graphics don't do it justice


----------



## WC_EEND

I wish I had your patience.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I wish I had your patience.


if its more than a 5 month wait I may cave


----------



## Masta Squidge

What bothers me is this:

Consider how poorly IV runs on the PC.... and then realize that V looks tons better. They better do some optimization, because if current trends hold true, my > $3000 PC won't be able to run it at a level I find acceptable.

My pc runs great, but I get no more or no less than 65 fps regardless of how many monitors I play on (1 vs 3) or whether or not I use no AA vs 16xAA. 65 fps across the board.

This is a pretty blatant CPU bottleneck here, and last I checked a 3770K has a lot more than double the horsepower of the xbox 360's cpu.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What bothers me is this:
> 
> Consider how poorly IV runs on the PC.... and then realize that V looks tons better. They better do some optimization, because if current trends hold true, my > $3000 PC won't be able to run it at a level I find acceptable.
> 
> My pc runs great, but I get no more or no less than 65 fps regardless of how many monitors I play on (1 vs 3) or whether or not I use no AA vs 16xAA. 65 fps across the board.
> 
> This is a pretty blatant CPU bottleneck here, and last I checked a 3770K has a lot more than double the horsepower of the xbox 360's cpu.


If it could handle either Max Payne 3 or L.A. Noire then it will be fine.

The same thing happened with GTA 3, it was the first time Rockstar used that game engine and they had little experience with it. GTA Vice City came out and it was al lot better. It's going to be the same story with GTA 5 now that Rockstar has more experience with the RAGE engine.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> What bothers me is this:
> 
> Consider how poorly IV runs on the PC.... and then realize that V looks tons better. They better do some optimization, because if current trends hold true, my > $3000 PC won't be able to run it at a level I find acceptable.
> 
> My pc runs great, but I get no more or no less than 65 fps regardless of how many monitors I play on (1 vs 3) or whether or not I use no AA vs 16xAA. 65 fps across the board.
> 
> This is a pretty blatant CPU bottleneck here, and last I checked a 3770K has a lot more than double the horsepower of the xbox 360's cpu.


It's not our PCs that can't run these games ported from consoles, the problem is they are poorly ported to PC and it may be that they don't care about a perfect port because 30% of the PC crowd pirates.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> It's not our PCs that can't run these games ported from consoles, the problem is they are poorly ported to PC and it may be that they don't care about a perfect port because 30% of the PC crowd pirates.


The problem is, Rockstar didn't really make any "real" games before GTA IV on the RAGE engine.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_Advanced_Game_Engine

They were inexperienced with it. GTA IV ran terribly on consoles as well, does this mean Rockstar didn't want to make a proper game because people were going to pirate it on console?


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The problem is, Rockstar didn't really make any "real" games before GTA IV on the RAGE engine.
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockstar_Advanced_Game_Engine
> 
> They were inexperienced with it. GTA IV ran terribly on consoles as well, does this mean Rockstar didn't want to make a proper game because people were going to pirate it on console?


isn't there more pirate PC users than pirate console? Pirating console games involve modding the console buring the game to a disc and hoping the console doesn't know the disc is pirate and all PC gamer's have to do is pirate game, copy and paste a few files and done.

Rockstar may not mind the pirate PC crowd but other company's seem to


----------



## andrews2547

IIRC Halo 4 (XBOX 360 exclusive) was pirated by at least 4 million people a couple of weeks before it was even released.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> IIRC Halo 4 (XBOX 360 exclusive) was pirated by at least 4 million people a couple of weeks before it was even released.


ok at least the playing field is even, seems that the reason for some crappy PC ports is that its harder to code for PCs since they can have vastly different hardware and software, while consoles are all the same hardware/software, makes since that it would come out for console first and im sure it cost much less than coding for PC. I think it would be worth the wait though


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> seems that the reason for some crappy PC ports is that its harder to code for PCs since they can have vastly different hardware and software, while consoles are all the same hardware/software


No seems about it. You summed it up perfectly.

I hope GTA V will be a MP3 level of quality port and not a GTA IV train wreck port.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> It's not our PCs that can't run these games ported from consoles, the problem is they are poorly ported to PC and it may be that they don't care about a perfect port because 30% of the PC crowd pirates.


Hence the comment about optimization.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> No seems about it. You summed it up perfectly.
> 
> I hope GTA V will be a MP3 level of quality port and not a GTA IV train wreck port.


Problem is that MP3 wasn't a port.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Problem is that MP3 wasn't a port.


Problem? No, that's not a problem- that is a good thing.


----------



## andrews2547

Sneak preview of the map as well as some other things









http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/50061/announcing-the-grand-theft-auto-v-special-edition-and-collectors.html


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Sneak preview of the map as well as some other things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/50061/announcing-the-grand-theft-auto-v-special-edition-and-collectors.html


You were faster than me...Came here to post it









Here again, only consoles....









That is one other thing I hate about PC being delayed, we do no get those special Editions!!!!


----------



## andrews2547

I want to get the collectors edition, but I am not sure if it will be worth it. Seeing as I will end up abandoning it on console for the PC version a few months later when they release it.

EDIT: That link also confirms there will at least be a hammer as a melee weapon


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Problem? No, that's not a problem- that is a good thing.


I know that, but problem is that GTA V will probaly be port.


----------



## Anth0789

I guess ill have to buy it on console first, than once its out on PC sell the console version.


----------



## whtchocla7e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I guess ill have to buy it on console first, than once its out on PC sell the console version.


That's double the $$ going to the publisher. Nice.


----------



## Blk




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> *snip*


I was a bit confused for a second and thought you uploaded a picture of a heavily modded copy of GTA IV lol

The water textures look a lot better now


----------



## PimpSkyline

Special Edition for Xbox 360 and PC Pre-Ordered!


----------



## HPE1000

pc?


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Special Edition for Xbox 360 and PC Pre-Ordered!


They are really stretching it if they are allowing you to preorder for the PC.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Special Edition for Xbox 360 and PC Pre-Ordered!


You do know there is no PC pre-order right?

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/preorder


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Special Edition for Xbox 360 and PC Pre-Ordered!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do know there is no PC pre-order right?
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/V/preorder
Click to expand...

There was a leak on some sites so i got it. Plus even if they don't release it till next year, i will have it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> There was a leak on some sites so i got it. Plus even if they don't release it till next year, i will have it.


It wasn't a leak, it was a placeholder.

It would only be a leak if they accidentally put a Windows logo on one of the official posters.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> There was a leak on some sites so i got it. Plus even if they don't release it till next year, i will have it.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't a leak, it was a placeholder.
> 
> It would only be a leak if they accidentally put a Windows logo on one of the official posters.
Click to expand...

Wait for it...


----------



## HPE1000

Can't belive I am late to this, but it seems the rap producer "the alchemist" might be working with rockstar on the music side of things. He tweeted about it but it was taken down, but I guess he did work on "Chinatown Wars," "Red Dead Redemption" and "Max Payne 3" and the chinatown wars apparently had a whole radio station filled with music he has produced.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



He produced a mixtape for one of my favorite rappers action bronson, and the cover for it looks a lot like a gta cover after I think about it "not that it means anything, but it is interesting"




I want an alchemist radio station!!!

http://www.gta5media.com/gta-5-music-rapper-alchemist-may-return/
http://www.celebomb.com/articles/10882/20130111/alchemist-producing-gta-5-soundtrack-top-tracks.htm


----------



## andrews2547

Full GTA map put together by someone using the blueprints from Rockstar



It looks smaller than I thought it would be.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Full GTA map put together by someone using the blueprints from Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> It looks smaller than I thought it would be.


What scale is that? It's supposed to be what...2-3X bigger than RDR, so i think the Scale of that map isn't right. Needs a Scale or the GTA SA Map next to it.


----------



## pepejovi

Yeah, but they included the underwater parts plus the insides of houses into that scale


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> What scale is that? It's supposed to be what...2-3X bigger than RDR, so i think the Scale of that map isn't right. Needs a Scale or the GTA SA Map next to it.


Using the average runway for scale (assuming both are the same length and the average length is 1.8 km) this is roughly the size of the map compared to GTA IV (excluding indoors and underwater of course)


----------



## VindalooJim

So it looks like most of the map is made up of empty countryside then.

I love that they're bringing the countryside back but I wish Los Santos was a little bigger. Or at least hopefully there is more to do in the country.


----------



## andrews2547

Overall the city of Los Santos does seem bigger than GTA IV


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> What scale is that? It's supposed to be what...2-3X bigger than RDR, so i think the Scale of that map isn't right. Needs a Scale or the GTA SA Map next to it.
> 
> 
> 
> Using the average runway for scale (assuming both are the same length and the average length is 1.8 km) this is roughly the size of the map compared to GTA IV (excluding indoors and underwater of course)
Click to expand...

Thanks, that looks more like it. I don't have good PS skills, so again many thanks









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Overall the city of Los Santos does seem bigger than GTA IV


That's a good Start. Maybe V will have a few missions taking you back to IV? Like in SA.


----------



## Blk

Remember, it's all just speculation. The only shown parts of the map are these and these AFAIK, the rest is unknown.


----------



## Sam1990

Hmm...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Any word on GTA V for PC?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Any word on GTA V for PC?


There won't be until Jan - Feb 2014.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Any word on GTA V for PC?
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be until Jan - Feb 2014.
Click to expand...

So the German Amazon is full of it? Darn. Guess i will just get GTA on Xbox 360 and get WD/BF4/SR4/CODG/ and Destiny on PC. Then grab V next year on PC.


----------



## Blk

http://www.oxm.co.uk/55397/gta-5-doesnt-need-an-xbox-one-or-ps4-version-says-take-two


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> So the German Amazon is full of it? Darn. Guess i will just get GTA on Xbox 360 and get WD/BF4/SR4/CODG/ and Destiny on PC. Then grab V next year on PC.


Place holders. By the way, when I said "There won't be until Jan - Feb 2014." I meant for an announcement, not the game being released







GTA V should be released on PC in April - May.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> So the German Amazon is full of it? Darn. Guess i will just get GTA on Xbox 360 and get WD/BF4/SR4/CODG/ and Destiny on PC. Then grab V next year on PC.
> 
> 
> 
> Place holders. By the way, when I said "There won't be until Jan - Feb 2014." I meant for an announcement, not the game being released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V should be released on PC in April - May.
Click to expand...

I hope you guys are wrong, i want GTA V on PC by X-Mas.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I hope you guys are wrong, i want GTA V on PC by X-Mas.


Not going to happen lol

Look at the difference in release dates since GTA 3. It will be at least 5 months after the console release for the PC release.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I hope you guys are wrong, i want GTA V on PC by X-Mas.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to happen lol
> 
> Look at the difference in release dates since GTA 3. It will be at least 5 months after the console release for the PC release.
Click to expand...

History does point to that, but can't a man dream?

Even if it doesn't hit until Valentines Day, i will still Re-Buy it.


----------



## PMan007

PS3 and GTA V bundle announced during Sony presentation at E3.

No PS4 announcement yet!


----------



## Blk

Also some slick headphones!


----------



## Blk

New screens from yesterday's conference.


----------



## andrews2547

I didn't know they were at E3 D:


----------



## edalbkrad

the water looks greatly improved..

if gta 4 required a Q6600 quadcore to be playable,
gta 5 will need an i5 2400 as a minimum


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> if gta 4 required a Q6600 quadcore to be playable,
> gta 5 will need an i5 2400 as a minimum


No it won't. Rockstar has been working on the game engine. If GTA IV required a Q6600 to be playable, so will GTA V. In fact, a rig that could run GTA IV at 30 fps should be able to run GTA V at similar settings at 35+ fps


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I didn't know they were at E3 D:


They were briefly mentioned at the Sony conference. Rockstar/Take-Two were not there.


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *Rockstar has been working on the game engine.* If GTA IV required a Q6600 to be playable, so will GTA V. In fact, a rig that could run GTA IV at 30 fps should be able to run GTA V at similar settings at 35+ fps


Do you have a link to the source?


----------



## l88bastar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Do you have a link to the source?


I think we can safely say the "source," is common sense since Rockstar has had FIVE years to optomize the game engine.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Do you have a link to the source?


Uh, every game since IV?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Do you have a link to the source?


It's pretty much common sense.

Look at how GTA IV runs on console
Look at how Midnight Club LA runs on console
Look at how Red Dead Redemption runs on console
Look at how Max Payne 3 runs on console.

Each game has better graphics than the last and each game runs better than the last.

GTA V has better graphics than Max Payne 3 and it's very likely that is runs better as well.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edalbkrad*
> 
> the water looks greatly improved..
> 
> if gta 4 required a Q6600 quadcore to be playable,
> gta 5 will need an i5 2400 as a minimum


I ran IV on my old E8400 and 9600gt just fine? 1080p, medium settings iirc


----------



## Blk

I also ran it on my laptop







Not anymore (overheating







)


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Rage engine was very unrefined on console and PC with GTA4. Its just gotten better over the years. With the new lighting and refined Rage, GTAV is going to looks pretty damn nice.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *l88bastar*
> 
> I think we can safely say the "source," is common sense since Rockstar has had FIVE years to optomize the game engine.


Speculation is not common sense.

The only thing we can assume is that it will be another train wreck, until otherwise stated.

That being said, it is a safe bet it will be improved... Though I doubt it will be significant.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Masta Squidge*
> 
> Speculation is not common sense.
> 
> The only thing we can assume is that it will be another train wreck, until otherwise stated.


So you're going to assume Rockstar has been doing nothing for the last 5 years?

Take a look at any game after GTA IV that use the RAGE engine and how much better they run compared to GTA IV.


----------



## Masta Squidge

Which all seemed to run better on the console. Wasn't Max Payne 3 ok? So I could see it being fine.

But you shouldn't just assume it will run fine and leave it at that. We should be kicking RS in the ass to make SURE it runs fine.


----------



## andrews2547

Rockstar was kicking themselves in the ass because of how GTA IV ran.


----------



## Psyrical

It releases the day before my birthday guys.

GTA is my favourite game by the way.


----------



## BlackVenom

IV and EFLC ran pretty well on (low) my laptop (M11x... i7 u640, GT335, 4GB ram) and could do medium well on an athlon ii x3 + 5770 rig. V will likely perform just as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> It releases the day before my birthday guys.
> 
> GTA is my favourite game by the way.


Same & its only a few more days before mine


----------



## andrews2547

Found this.

http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/05/01/gta-5-pc-release-date/?ns_campaign=article-feed&ns_mchannel=ref&ns_source=steam&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0


----------



## Masta Squidge

While it is a sound theory, that post is still irrelevant. You can't assume things based on speculation that vague.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Found this.
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/2013/05/01/gta-5-pc-release-date/?ns_campaign=article-feed&ns_mchannel=ref&ns_source=steam&ns_linkname=0&ns_fee=0


The comments on that article are completely cringe-worthy and I'll bet you any amount of money 99% of the people *****ing in the thread will buy it anyway.


----------



## Psyrical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Psyrical*
> 
> It releases the day before my birthday guys.
> 
> GTA is my favourite game by the way.
> 
> 
> 
> Same & its only a few more days before mine
Click to expand...

Nice.

GTA V is probably the last game I'll be getting on the current consoles (PS3).

Usually I buy FIFA during September as well, but seeing that there's going to be a next gen version, I think I'll hold my hand on FIFA until I get a PS4.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Update from Rockstar today, saying pre order posters are being distributed to Gamestops exclusively. ( I can confirm this, got 60 of them in today) they have the official boxart on one side and michhael and franklin on the other checking out some rifles.

This is great for people who missed out on the older posters from November.

In other news GTAV dominating in pre orders. Nothing comes close. Xbox 360 on top with PS3 right there behind it. We have 180 pre orders alone at our store. the night of September 16th is going to be interesting.

http://www.vgchartz.com/preorders/41441/USA/

US numbers


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Update from Rockstar today, saying pre order posters are being distributed to Gamestops exclusively. ( I can confirm this, got 60 of them in today) they have the official boxart on one side and michhael and franklin on the other checking out some rifles.
> 
> This is great for people who missed out on the older posters from November.
> 
> In other news GTAV dominating in pre orders. Nothing comes close. Xbox 360 on top with PS3 right there behind it. We have 180 pre orders alone at our store. the night of September 16th is going to be interesting.
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/preorders/41441/USA/


If you get any maps, leak some pictures to 4chan as anonymous and then link them here


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Word. Sadly the artwork on these isnt anything new. We have posters up in the store of the special and collectors edition of the game and the blueprint reveals some of Los Santos, but everyone knows about that

The guys on gtaforums have a serious mapping thread going down. Theres even rumors of a 2nd city on the map..... ontop of a sprawling country side, mountain side and desert. Amazing


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Update from Rockstar today, saying pre order posters are being distributed to Gamestops exclusively. ( I can confirm this, got 60 of them in today) they have the official boxart on one side and michhael and franklin on the other checking out some rifles.
> 
> This is great for people who missed out on the older posters from November.
> 
> In other news GTAV dominating in pre orders. Nothing comes close. Xbox 360 on top with PS3 right there behind it. We have 180 pre orders alone at our store. the night of September 16th is going to be interesting.
> 
> http://www.vgchartz.com/preorders/41441/USA/
> 
> US numbers


Got mine


----------



## Blk

Also, the strategy guide is up to pre-order.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

New article written on the 24th. All in English. They seen the same demo everyone has, franklin parachute, trevor scuba diving, Michael escort mission, but theres some cool new details that sounds great.

http://www.indianvideogamer.com/featured-posts/preview-grand-theft-auto-5/21018

Quote:


> The character animations are phenomenal and change realistically based on the terrain and ascend/decline


Quote:


> driving model in action, which was certainly impressive. The way cars shifted weight and momentum and behaved over bumps looked realistic, but since this was a hands-off preview, it's hard to tell how difficult cars will be to handle.


Quote:


> , the water physics are amazing as the boat bobs over the rippling water and is even occasionally tossed in the air over larger waves


Quote:


> You'll often see musicians offering you their CDs (seemingly for free) and then asking for money if you accept it. Rockstar even managed to get that into the game.


about Michael's part of the demo when you rescue at celebrity from paparazzi

Quote:


> The pursuing paparazzi were way more aggressive than even some of the cops you'd have encountered during chases in past GTA games, and while they wouldn't make much contact, they used every opportunity to obstruct or get alongside you and unleash a barrage of camera flashes in pursuit of the perfect picture. This little car ride was also good example of the satire and humour GTA games are famous for. The teenage celebrity would go on and on about how famous and important she was (complete with the valley girl accent) while Michael, a middle-aged man completely out of touch with pop culture, was totally oblivious, much to her annoyance.


Quote:


> The couple of car sequences in this demo did include radio stations. I didn't recognise the teeny pop song playing during Michael's escort mission, but fellow Westcoast hip-hop fans will be pleased to know that MC Eiht's Straight Up Menace did play during Franklin's part of the demo. The Rockstar reps did say, however, that those tracks weren't final, but I'm hoping it makes it into the final game.


Quote:


> Rockstar says the campaign will be punctuated by several heists missions of massive scale, which will also require lots of planning and ground work before you actually execute it. You'll be able to recruit people to participate in your heist and if they make it out alive, they'll be levelled up when you call on them for your next heist. The heist we were shown wasn't one of those big ones, but was still pretty elaborate.Each character has a role to play in the planning. Here, one had to steal a garbage truck (the name on the side of it read 'Little Pricks'), another had to procure masks for them to wear, while the third brought the weapons. The heist involved intercepting a van carrying cash as it passed through an alley. Franklin parked the truck in the middle of the road and hid nearby, as did Michael. Trevor took a sniper rifle and found a high vantage point. Once the van was intercepted and the cash stolen, the trio had to contend with an onslaught of cops. This is where we first saw the game's gun combat, cover system and on-the-fly character switching features put to use.


Quote:


> there's so much that we were told about the game that we still haven't had the chance to see, such as the economy system - an area where GTA IV suffered - from learning skills and turning them into a business, to purchasing and upgrading property.


go read the rest. this is one of the more detailed previews i have read


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

*GTA V set to break UK sales record with 3m copies ordered for release day*

Rockstar is preparing an extraordinary GTA 5 release day in the UK with a record-breaking number of copies set aside for launch, CVG has learned.

the best part about this? Rockstar hasnt even really began full marketing of the game yet. Wait until you start seeing TV ads. this game is going to smash GTAIV's sales, which grossed more than any Hollywood movie

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/416451/gta-v-set-to-break-uk-sales-record-with-3m-copies-ordered-for-release-day/


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Also, the strategy guide is up to pre-order.


And , it may not mean anything, but the Gamestop website state that it is for consoles and PC platforms.
I'm waiting to see the official Bradygames website...

http://www.gamestop.com/strategy-guides/grand-theft-auto-v-official-strategy-guide/107438


----------



## Blk

Let's hope


----------



## PMan007

For now, this is the only thing we can do....


----------



## Timu

I love GTA so I'm so getting this one on day one, either for PS3 or 360.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> New article written on the 24th. All in English. They seen the same demo everyone has, franklin parachute, trevor scuba diving, Michael escort mission, but theres some cool new details that sounds great.
> 
> http://www.indianvideogamer.com/featured-posts/preview-grand-theft-auto-5/21018
> 
> about Michael's part of the demo when you rescue at celebrity from paparazzi
> 
> go read the rest. this is one of the more detailed previews i have read


MC Eiht was the voice actor for Ryder in San Andreas.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Yup.

Special edition price has dropped in the UK. I think at GAME?


----------



## andrews2547

Yeah it has, £5 off.

http://www.game.co.uk/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/HubArticleView?hubId=232826&articleId=232827&catalogId=10201&langId=44&storeId=10151&cm_sp=home-_-takeover-_-GTAVSE


----------



## Blk

So, special edition = £55 ?
Sick, might pre-order from there. My country's Game sucks. If I do, do I get it on release day?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> So, special edition = £55 ?
> Sick, might pre-order from there. My country's Game sucks. If I do, do I get it on release day?


I'm pretty sure you need to be a UK resident to pre-order games from Game UK


----------



## Blk

They ship to outside the UK.
I assumed pre-ordering was no different


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> *Preorder* - We will ship your preordered item to you prior to release (subject to availability) via your chosen method of shipping. The vast majority of preorders arrive for the day of release. However we cannot guarantee delivery by release date for standard Royal Mail deliveries, because Royal Mail cannot make this guarantee. Choose Special Delivery to ensure it is delivered for the release date. Please note that *International orders will take longer to be delivered.* Please note that release dates are subject to change.


http://www.game.co.uk/en/info/DeliveryFAQ

You can pre-order from other countries







I must have been thinking about another website.

You will most likely get it 5 - 7 business days after it had been released.


----------



## Blk

Ah, thanks. Not worth it then


----------



## andrews2547

Wait no, 4 - 6 business days is for outside of Europe. It's 3 - 5 business days in Europe and will cost an extra £2.95 per order for shipping.


----------



## Blk

Still too long. Release day or nothing








I'll send them an e-mail, maybe since it's a pre-order, it's different. I've seen people get games shipped and delivered before the actual official release day. _I'm gonna make them an offer they can't refuse._
Thanks for the help!


----------



## andrews2547

Well I pre-ordered GT5 and got it a day before it was meant to be released.


----------



## WC_EEND

I got it a week before it was released at my local games shop


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Still too long. Release day or nothing
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send them an e-mail, maybe since it's a pre-order, it's different. I've seen people get games shipped and delivered before the actual official release day. *I'm gonna make them an offer they can't refuse.*


Send them a horses head - it will work a treat.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VindalooJim*
> 
> Send them a horses head - it will work a treat.


Genius. Maybe I'll even get some kind of horse head mask DLC.


----------



## PMan007

Some new informations available trough mouthoff on the Rockstar Newswire :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire

Not bad, XBOX 360 = 2 discs and PS3 = 1 discs (not surprising!!!)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Some new informations available trough mouthoff on the Rockstar Newswire :
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire
> 
> Not bad, XBOX 360 = 2 discs and PS3 = 1 discs (not surprising!!!)


Quote:


> "Will we ever see some GTA V gameplay?" - @ASTR4Lx
> 
> Yes. Soon (or in September if you don't want to see it before you play it&#8230; it's up to you) - the first Official Gameplay Video is on its way...


----------



## PimpSkyline

PC= NO DISC FTW!


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> PC= NO DISC FTW!


You said it yourself. And if you ever buy a digital release on console lol... the download takes about 15x longer than Steam.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> You said it yourself. And if you ever buy a digital release on console lol... the download takes about 15x longer than Steam.


As well as costing a lot more.

Far Cry 3 on PSN was £70 at launch.
Far Cry 3 on Steam was £40 at launch


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I dont know if i want to watch the gameplay video. I prolly wont be able to help myself though.

Glad that both versions will be identical. PS3 owners have been shafted by Rockstar ports in the past, 640p etc


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> PC= NO DISC FTW!


That is if you buy the digital version. I would never do that with GTA









Damn it will be so hard trying not to watch the gameplay video.


----------



## Maiky

2 years and still no game..

at this pace we will have GTA VI by 2016









was really looking forward to playing this game on the PS4.. bummer..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maiky*
> 
> 2 years and still no game..
> 
> at this pace we will have GTA VI by 2016
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> was really looking forward to playing this game on the PS4.. bummer..


2017-2018.

Good AAA games take 4-5 years to make these days.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

like cod. amirite


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> like cod. amirite


Exactly.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> like cod. amirite
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly.
Click to expand...

COD even being mentioned in the presence of GTA...???? You shall be held accountable for your Sins!!!


----------



## Sam1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Exactly.


Your avatar goes great with this post, I was rolling







.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

This isnt a problem for me per say, but i can see this being a pain in the butt during launch at the store, because you just know people arent going to know about this mandatory install.

Yes there has been games on xbox where you need to install a second disc for extra cars , tracks, multiplayer, but there has never been a game where you cannot play at ALL without a large storage device of any kind.

Flash drives and 3rd party HDD's are pretty cheap, but people who had no idea about this and go home after midnight to play this game on their 4gb xbox 360 slim (or older models) are going to be dissapointed.


----------



## Timu

Ugh, this is making my decision between the PS3 and 360 versions even harder now, wish it was on PC...


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Ugh, this is making my decision between the PS3 and 360 versions even harder now, wish it was on PC...


lol, or just wait until PC release.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, or just wait until PC release.


I tend to get GTA games on PC after the console ones, usually do the story on consoles and use mods on PC.


----------



## boredgunner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I tend to get GTA games on PC after the console ones, usually do the story on consoles and use mods on PC.


Yeah I understand not being able to hold off. I'll have to do my best.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> This isnt a problem for me per say, but i can see this being a pain in the butt during launch at the store, because you just know people arent going to know about this mandatory install.
> 
> Yes there has been games on xbox where you need to install a second disc for extra cars , tracks, multiplayer, but there has never been a game where you cannot play at ALL without a large storage device of any kind.
> 
> *Flash drives and 3rd party HDD's are pretty cheap, but people who had no idea about this and go home after midnight to play this game on their 4gb xbox 360 slim (or older models) are going to be dissapointed.*


To be honest, anyone informed enough for the release date of GTA V and willing to go to a midnight launch, should be aware of stuff like this. But yeah, I see how it can suck.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *boredgunner*
> 
> lol, or just wait until PC release.
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to get GTA games on PC after the console ones, usually do the story on consoles and use mods on PC.
Click to expand...

I think we were separated at birth, that's exactly what i have done since GTA SA!







lol


----------



## deafboy

Still can't decide whether I am going to buy this or not... Really wasn't a fan of IV.


----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deafboy*
> 
> Still can't decide whether I am going to buy this or not... Really wasn't a fan of IV.


Are you supposed to be able to decide just yet? There hasn't even been a single gameplay video yet.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I think we were separated at birth, that's exactly what i have done since GTA SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Holy crap, I thought I was the only one here who did this, lol.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I think we were separated at birth, that's exactly what i have done since GTA SA!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, I thought I was the only one here who did this, lol.
Click to expand...

Well your not alone sister! lol


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

LOL^


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daredevil 720*
> 
> Are you supposed to be able to decide just yet? There hasn't even been a single gameplay video yet.


Rockstar has never released gameplay videos of GTA games AFAIK. They will with V though, no idea why.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Rockstar Games is doing 4th of July Multiplayer weekend and giving away GTAV price packs. in case anyone is bored over the Holiday weekend.










http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/50991/july-4th-multiplayer-weekend-four-days-of-3xp-in-red-dead-and-ma.html


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Rockstar Games is doing 4th of July Multiplayer weekend and giving away GTAV price packs. in case anyone is bored over the Holiday weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/50991/july-4th-multiplayer-weekend-four-days-of-3xp-in-red-dead-and-ma.html


One of my favorite games of all time









I wish it was on the pc and it would really be an awesome game for the pc to be honest


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

plenty of other games on the list


----------



## VindalooJim

Ooo, Table Tennis!


----------



## PMan007

Some new artwork :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51001/original-grand-theft-auto-v-artwork-friends-and-family.html

;-)

P.S. : I'm at work , I can't post the pictures!!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Theres a poster in tue back in jimmies artwork that has July 13th in it. Could be a hint. Also lol at anguished cornhole


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Theres a poster in tue back in jimmies artwork that has July 13th in it. Could be a hint. Also lol at anguished cornhole


July 13th is a Saturday. I don't remember R* showing anything during the week-end.

Or it means July 2013 which would vague and not really surprising...


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Well remember Rockstar released abunch of screenshots even on Christmas Eve. Wouldnt put it past them


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Anyone else notice this? I would love to know what platform these trailers and screenshots are coming. you cant tell my Rockstar isnt touching up screenshots either.

its almost like some of these trailers are next gen or pc.


----------



## Timu

Glad you notice that. Wow what a difference. Either way I can't wait to capture pics of this game when I get my HD capture card.


----------



## XiDillon

Wasnt this game complete months ago? To me it feels like R* is just creating hype and giving us a run around with whats being done with this game. I no longer look forward to it as it seems its not actually going to be released. Ill believe it when I see it on shelves, for PS3


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> Wasnt this game complete months ago? To me it feels like R* is just creating hype and giving us a run around with whats being done with this game. I no longer look forward to it as it seems its not actually going to be released. Ill believe it when I see it on shelves, for PS3


wat

it hasn't gone gold yet. believe me, it hasnt been finished for months. A release date for a game isnt only with the game being finished in mind. They have to count in their marketing and advertisement too


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> wat
> 
> it hasn't gone gold yet. believe me, it hasnt been finished for months. A release date for a game isnt only with the game being finished in mind. They have to count in their marketing and advertisement too


they had release slated for 10 months ago. are you telling me theres a possibility that they didnt because there wasnt enough advertisment for it yet? lol. this industry boggles me


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Where are you getting this slated release of 10 months ago from ? lmao


----------



## XiDillon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Where are you getting this slated release of 10 months ago from ? lmao


from last years rumors or promises by R*. and then it was an extra month or 3, and then now another 6. How hard is it to know when? Do it or dont


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

No idea what you're on about. There were no rumors nor promises 10 months ago.... the game was officially announced to be in development in November last year. Just an announcement that its being worked on.

A month later the game was given a Spring release window. Then in Normal Rockstar fashion it was delayed 3 and a half months because it wasnt up to their standards... they even gave the official release date of 9/17/13.

How dare they!!!

So i dont understand the "it seems its not actually going to be released." Thing...


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> from last years rumors or promises by R*. and then it was an extra month or 3, and then now another 6. How hard is it to know when? Do it or dont


It was supposed to be released Spring 2013. Better than having a crappy buggy game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XiDillon*
> 
> Wasnt this game complete months ago? To me it feels like R* is just creating hype and giving us a run around with whats being done with this game. I no longer look forward to it as it seems its not actually going to be released. Ill believe it when I see it on shelves, for PS3


GTA V was delayed because they weren't finished making it, Spring 2013 was just an estimate. Hurricane Sandy also messed it up for a while.

Also the only official announcements from Rockstar for the release was Spring 2013 in Oct 2012 and then again in Jan 2013 for Sept 17 2013. Any other release dates you have seen were unofficial / fan guesses / trolls.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Hurricane Sandy also messed it up for a while.


Maybe I'm missing something here, but I could've sworn the GTA series are made by Rockstar North, who (to my knowledge at least) are based in Edinburgh, Scotland, so I don't really see how Sandy played a role in that.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Maybe I'm missing something here, but I could've sworn the GTA series are made by Rockstar North, who (to my knowledge at least) are based in Edinburgh, Scotland, so I don't really see how Sandy played a role in that.


Originally (I think up until Vice City), after that, all the main GTAs were made by all of the studios of Rockstar. During Sandy, they lost contact with Rockstar NY and couldn't really get any work done. The second trailer was delayed as well because of Sandy.


----------



## eTheBlack

@ 10am Eastern Time
http://www.worldtimebuddy.com/?qm=1&lid=5,0,2950159,524901&h=5&date=2013-7-9&sln=10-10.5

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51061/gtav-official-gameplay-video-coming-tomorrow.html


----------



## Lazloisdavrock




----------



## Lazloisdavrock

10 AM Eastern. (NY Source)

3PM UK time

4PM Belgium

3PM Portugal

4PM Slovenia


----------



## Blk




----------



## hrockh

sweet., great news!


----------



## andrews2547

I thought you guys were going to do everything you could to not watch it









Besides, there is a very small bit of gameplay in Franklins trailer.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I think the official website will launch along side it.

The only thing that indicates that the gameplay video will indeed come with the interactive V website is that Rockstar hasn't added a placeholder for tmrws gameplay video - remember, they did this for all previous videos. I'm PRETTY sure the new website will go live tmrw - it would make perfect sense!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> I think the official website will launch along side it.
> 
> The only thing that indicates that the gameplay video will indeed come with the interactive V website is that Rockstar hasn't added a placeholder for tmrws gameplay video - remember, they did this for all previous videos. I'm PRETTY sure the new website will go live tmrw - it would make perfect sense!


I am assuming as soon as it hits somebody will be nice enough to throw a link to the vid on this Thread? Plz and Thx.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

sure but you wont have any trouble finding it. a gameplay video of a new GTA game will be all over the internet


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I am assuming as soon as it hits somebody will be nice enough to throw a link to the vid on this Thread? Plz and Thx.


It will probably be posted in this thread within 5 minutes of it being uploaded to youtube directly from Rockstar


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It will probably be posted in this thread within 5 minutes of it being uploaded to youtube directly from Rockstar


I will pause video and post link here under 2s, unless somebody is faster than me


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> I will pause video and post link here under 2s, unless somebody is faster than me


We shall see who is the fastest


----------



## andrews2547

I challenge you to a tual.

(it's a word I just made up, it's a dual but involves 3 people rather than 2.)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Friendly Competition, I love it!


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I just read tomorrow marks 69 days untill release. Rockstar would release gameplay on the 69th day ;D


----------



## andrews2547

[URL=http://cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/36859358.jpg%5B/img]cdn.memegenerator.net/instances/400x/36859358.jpg[/img[/URL]]

EDIT: What did I do wrong? D:

EDIT 2: I meant to post this [IMG alt="biggrin.gif"]https://www.overclock.net/images/smilies/biggrin.gif


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> 10 AM Eastern. (NY Source)
> 
> 3PM UK time
> 
> 4PM Belgium
> 
> 3PM Portugal
> 
> 4PM Slovenia


Thanks for including Belgium in there


----------



## andrews2547

Just 3 more hours guys


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Just 3 more hours guys


*$)$ It needs to hurry up!


----------



## andrews2547

20 minutes.

It's almost time.


----------



## WC_EEND

I see Rockstar's website going offline in 13 6mins.


----------



## andrews2547

My body is ready.


----------



## Blk

Everybody go nuts!


----------



## andrews2547

I don't think you guys care about not seeing it anymore.


----------



## Blk

Screw that


----------



## andrews2547

I think this is the first time Rockstar has ever shown a gameplay trailer before.


----------



## Blk

Yep. For GTA, at least.


----------



## andrews2547

link for it which should be online in around 2 minutes

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/


----------



## Blk

Wait for ittttttt


----------



## WC_EEND

it's 4pm, where is it? argh


----------



## andrews2547

Did R* just troll everyone? D:


----------



## eTheBlack

Gameplay video:



Rockstar Newswire: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51111/grand-theft-auto-v-official-gameplay-video.html

Did I won?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

newswire broke. lol


----------



## Blk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-xHcvug3WI

edit: well played, eTheBlack, well played


----------



## WC_EEND

yes


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Gameplay video:
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar Newswire:
> 
> Did I won?


nou


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

genuinely speechless.....


----------



## PMan007

Shout!!!!

R* website doesn't show and don't have access to Youtube here at work.....


----------



## Blk

I came.


----------



## andrews2547

That looks completely different to other GTA games. IMO the radar looks stupid and I hope it's not the final one. Other than that I really want it









Also I think that was mostly made up of the demo that was shown to GI


----------



## SmokinWaffle

I can't...

I don't..

I...

What, it's just...the..










*TAKE MY MONEY ROCKSTAR, TAKE IT ALL*


----------



## Blk

*proceeds to watch the video 30 more times*


----------



## WC_EEND

I really like the fact that they included real estate and a stock exchange. Makes the economist inside me get all excited.


----------



## XiDillon

Finally! F YES, F YES, F YES. and HOLY F YES. That Ill buy for $100+


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Still not convinced thats current gen. It looks amazing


----------



## andrews2547

I'm convinced it's current gen lol

Look at the awfulness of the detail (compared to PC games at max settings anyway) it doesn't look like there is any AA at all.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> Still not convinced thats current gen. It looks amazing


And from the end of the video: "This video was captured entirely from in-game footage"


----------



## HPE1000

I still want RDR PC, but I will settle for GTA5 PC *:3*


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Screw pc. Not waiting. I didnt see anything awful looking. Cant wait


----------



## andrews2547

I just realized something.

at 4:15. Packie, is that you?


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just realized something.
> 
> at 4:15. Packie, is that you?


Exactly, i thought the voice was familiar


----------



## andrews2547

Well Rockstar did say some GTA IV characters will be in GTA V and IIRC Packie did say he was going to travel around a bit at the end of GTA IV, so I would say it's quite likely that is Packie.


----------



## Blk

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/grand_theft_auto_v/b/xbox360/archive/2013/07/09/grand-theft-auto-v-gun-combat.aspx

http://www.gameinformer.com/games/grand_theft_auto_v/b/xbox360/archive/2013/07/09/grand-theft-auto-v-customization.aspx


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just realized something.
> 
> at 4:15. Packie, is that you?


Voice sounds similar, but there's only 3 of them rushing in. Then again, Franklin could just be waiting in the getaway car.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Voice sounds similar, but there's only 3 of them rushing in. Then again, Franklin could just be waiting in the getaway car.


Well they did say in the trailer you could hire people to help with heists


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

lol you can customize everything on cars down to tire smoke color


----------



## PimpSkyline

O_O I am speechless and i came. Take my money R*! I am so camping out come Sept in front of GS!


----------



## andrews2547

I'm just pre-ordering it. I should get it a day early like I got GT5 a day early.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm just pre-ordering it. I should get it a day early like I got GT5 a day early.


Only now? I preordered it when trailer 1 hit


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Only now? I preordered it when trailer 1 hit


I've had many financial problems because my bank is stupid









I haven't been able to pre-order anything yet. Also I bought another car not too long ago so I had to put down a massive deposit to get insurance on it.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I had GTA V per-order a week before it was announced 2 yrs ago lol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Only now? I preordered it when trailer 1 hit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had many financial problems because my bank is stupid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't been able to pre-order anything yet. Also I bought another car not too long ago so I had to put down a massive deposit to get insurance on it.
Click to expand...

You too huh? My bank BLOCKED GMG! So i missed the 666 sale


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm suddenly becoming rather fond of my bank. Though chaps, can't you just use a paypal-linked creditcard for GMG?


----------



## PMan007

WOW!!! (finally saw the video)

Absolutely amazing. That game look fun and it is HUGE!!!!!
I'll have to wait for the PC announcement


----------



## eTheBlack

Damn under 3hours and it got over 100k likes, did any other video on YT got more likes than this?


----------



## Blk

Well, to put things in perspective, the official trailer of cod ghosts released more than 1 month ago has only 85k likes.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

Next-gen has just been cancelled by Rockstar looks amazing


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Well, to put things in perspective, the official trailer of cod ghosts released more than 1 month ago has only 85k likes.


WIN


----------



## Timu

After that trailer it's a day one buy for me on 360, can't wait to capture videos and screens of it!


----------



## Blk

Screens from the video


----------



## Psyrical

Looks like a born PC game.


----------



## boredgunner

Looks like it will be full of big improvements. Can't wait.


----------



## madbrayniak

The little bit they show at the end of the online play looks pretty impressive with the number of people on there.

I really hope there are coop missions to set up heists with friends and plan your getaway and stuff.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

I am absolutely shocked he just put down his own game and said Rockstar are the best without question


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

TV ads are already airing in the US. Was just watching The Bridge on FX. was showing gameplay from the video we saw, and then it showed the GTAV logo with release date.

edit: someone posted it on YT.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> I am absolutely shocked he just put down his own game and said Rockstar are the best without question


He has a point though lol I know I was saying the visuals are terrible (because I was comparing to next gen and PC) but to have the programming skills to get visuals like that in an open world game that large on a current gen console takes some seriously good programmers. Not to mention the story is going to be incredible. I don't think Rockstar has ever made a game (open world 3rd person shooter) with a terrible story after GTA 3.


----------



## andrews2547

If you don't mind reading.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> I am absolutely shocked he just put down his own game and said Rockstar are the best without question


He is developer and gamer too, he is excited about GTA V, so I understand him. It is a good thing to see developers praise other developers work. Unlike fishes.


----------



## Lazloisdavrock

He could have said it differently without putting his product down


----------



## Timu

This game has to be amazing when the Metal Gear Solid creator is impressed by it.=p


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lazloisdavrock*
> 
> He could have said it differently without putting his product down


Just seems like japanese culture. They're humble as crap.


----------



## Anth0789

Just two months away!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> Just two months away!


2 months 4 days technically.


----------



## PimpSkyline

66 Days...


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51186/new-grand-theft-auto-v-screens-the-fast-life.html


----------



## andrews2547

I want to see what the in-game phone UI looks like


----------



## vangsfreaken

the first thing i'll do is to ride that atv


----------



## PimpSkyline

THIS *%#ING GAME CAN NOT COME OUT FAST ENOUGH!

/thread


----------



## andrews2547

I hope there is Easter Egg clothing for Franklin to make him look like CJ









Just like Niko had Easter Egg clothing to make him look like Claude Speed from GTA 3/San Andreas.


----------



## Blk

If I remember correctly, we saw him wearing "CJ's clothes" in the very first trailer.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> If I remember correctly, we saw him wearing "CJ's clothes" in the very first trailer.


Wrong jeans and shoes










(I can't find one including the shoes, but they are black and white sneakers)


----------



## andrews2547

This guy managed to get a copy of GTA V early. This is what it's like to install.


----------



## Blk

Was about to post that! howtobasic has the best tutorials!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This guy managed to get a copy of GTA V early. This is what it's like to install.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Was about to post that! howtobasic has the best tutorials!


Agreed







I love those shows.


----------



## Thetbrett

Was thinking I was going to have to wait to play this after giving my PS3 to my nephew/neice..wasn't using it at all. Then, today, I was cleaning out my storage closet, and found my old 360, and it works! It's one of the old 20gb HDD models, and needed a buttload of updates, but I can now play GTA 5 on release! How could I forget I had one?


----------



## Nestala

Goddamn I can't wait any longer! So hyped!


----------



## rjackowens

...


----------



## Anth0789

I have no idea on what console to buy this game on PS3 or Xbox 360?


----------



## funnyman

Gta V Sharks, Fishes, And Animals? Will we be seeing any of this in the new GTA?

Sorry, I quickly made a topic without looking below me to realize that there was a topic dedicated to all GTA V information.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> I have no idea on what console to buy this game on PS3 or Xbox 360?


I hate the PS3's controller for gaming, but I don't own an XBOX 360, because both of my 360's red ring'd on me. PS3 has the better built Console, but XBOX 360's controller is better in my personal opinion.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *funnyman*
> 
> Gta V Sharks, Fishes, And Animals? Will we be seeing any of this in the new GTA?
> 
> Sorry, I quickly made a topic without looking below me to realize that there was a topic dedicated to all GTA V information.
> I hate the PS3's controller for gaming, but I don't own an XBOX 360, because both of my 360's red ring'd on me. PS3 has the better built Console, but XBOX 360's controller is better in my personal opinion.


Watch the gameplay trailer









Rockstar has said both versions of GTA V are going to be identical. If you would rather play it on the 360 purely because of the controller and think it's worth the price of a new console, get it on 360. If not, PS3.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Watch the gameplay trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar has said both versions of GTA V are going to be identical. If you would rather play it on the 360 purely because of the controller and think it's worth the price of a new console, get it on 360. If not, PS3.


But think of all the money you are going to save by not paying for live!


----------



## Timu

I'm still debating between the PS3 and 360 versions, wish the PC version was made, then I would had it on preorder by now.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> But think of all the money you are going to save by not paying for live!


I'm pretty sure if someone can afford a rig like that, they can afford $50/year or whatever it is lol. GTA V should be out on PC within that time anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I'm still debating between the PS3 and 360 versions, wish the PC version was made, then I would had it on preorder by now.


You should base your decision on which is going to be cheaper for you and what controller you prefer. If you have a PS3 and 360 then your decision should be purely on whether or not you want to pay for XBL and if you prefer the 360 controller to the PS3s. If not, get it on PS3









Rockstar said GTA V is going to be identical on both consoles.


----------



## Timu

Yeah I'm leaning towards the PS3 version right now, I'll definitely pick a version soon.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Yeah I'm leaning towards the PS3 version right now, I'll definitely pick a version soon.


(off-topic) I love your avatar


----------



## VindalooJim

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> (off-topic) I love your avatar


Got to agree


----------



## Timu

I get that a lot, lol.


----------



## Blk




----------



## jcrew3002

The PS3 is more powerful then the Xbox360 theoretically right? So if GTA5 looks the same on both platforms is it safe to say that the 360 is holding back the GTA5s graphics?...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> The PS3 is more powerful then the Xbox360 theoretically right? So if GTA5 looks the same on both platforms is it safe to say that the 360 is holding back the GTA5s graphics?...


Theoretically, yes. But there really aren't many devs who knows how to fully take advantage of the PS3s hardware. AFAIK, the only devs who can do that is Polyphony Digital (Gran Turismo series) and Naughty Dog (Uncharted series, Jak and Daxter and The Last of Us)

EDIT: Just remembered Quantic Dream knows how to take full advantage of the PS3s hardware


----------



## PMan007

A video to look at on August 15th : GTA Online gameplay !!!!

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51211/grand-theft-auto-online-gameplay-video-previews-coming-this-thur.html

http://www.overclock.net/t/1417931/rockstar-gta-online-gameplay-video-coming-this-thursday-aug-15/0_20

Can't wait to see what it look like....


----------



## PMan007

Also, it seems that R* will be at Gamescon :

http://www.gamescom-cologne.com/en/gamescom/ausstellersuche/suche/suche.php?stichwort=take+two

(Sorry for double post but can't edit)


----------



## Timu

I can't wait!!!



Sorry, I'm just so exicted about this news.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Theoretically, yes. But there really aren't many devs who knows how to fully take advantage of the PS3s hardware. AFAIK, the only devs who can do that is Polyphony Digital (Gran Turismo series) and Naughty Dog (Uncharted series, Jak and Daxter and The Last of Us)
> 
> EDIT: Just remembered Quantic Dream knows how to take full advantage of the PS3s hardware


in a perfect world Rockstar would pay naughty dog for info on how to properly use the PS3.. in a perfect world..


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I can't wait!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry, I'm just so exicted about this news.

















That is all.


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... nvidia may have leaked a release for gta v for pc this fall


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... nvidia may have leaked a release for gta v for pc this fall


Can you give a link or some more info?

EDIT : Forget it, I saw the other thread!!!

Hopefully it's true. I will cancel my preorder of BF4 for that!!!!


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Can you give a link or some more info?
> 
> EDIT : Forget it, I saw the other thread!!!
> 
> Hopefully it's true. I will cancel my preorder of BF4 for that!!!!


only got norwegian links, figured that was useless...


----------



## PMan007

Indeed ;-)

And I found this thread after :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1418144/forbes-nvidia-claims-grand-theft-auto-5-coming-to-pc-this-fall/40_20


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Can you give a link or some more info?
> 
> EDIT : Forget it, I saw the other thread!!!
> 
> Hopefully it's true. I will cancel my preorder of BF4 for that!!!!


HAHA TAKE THAT EA!


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51218/grand-theft-auto-v-official-website-update-visit-los-santos-blai.html

V's site seems to be down. Here are some new screens.

http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/way-beyond-anything-weve-done-before-building-the-world-of-g


----------



## SneezyPepper

NVIDIA doesn't know if GTA V will be released on PC:

http://www.twinfinite.net/blog/2013/08/13/nvidia-doesnt-know-if-gta-v-will-be-released-on-pc/?ModPagespeed=noscript


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> NVIDIA doesn't know if GTA V will be released on PC:
> 
> http://www.twinfinite.net/blog/2013/08/13/nvidia-doesnt-know-if-gta-v-will-be-released-on-pc/?ModPagespeed=noscript


I smell backpedalling on an oopsie!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51218/grand-theft-auto-v-official-website-update-visit-los-santos-blai.html
> 
> V's site seems to be down. Here are some new screens.
> 
> http://www.buzzfeed.com/josephbernstein/way-beyond-anything-weve-done-before-building-the-world-of-g


"Obey Tailgater"

Oh Rockstar


----------



## andrews2547

BlackVenom, here are some more vehicles (with the in game names and real names)

Benefactor Feltzer (was in GTA IV) = Mercedes SL


Obey Tailgater (Means the 9F is the "Obey 9F") = Audi S8 or S6


Coil Voltic = Lotus Elise


Grotti Carbonizzare = Ferrari FF


Benefactor Dubsta = Mercedes G class


Dewbauchee Rapid GT = Aston Martin V8 Vantage


Declasse Vigero (was in GTA IV) = Chevrolet Camaro


----------



## zefs




----------



## Daredevil 720

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zefs*


Chuckled.


----------



## Blk

GTA Online gameplay video will be up at 10am eastern, 3pm uk.


----------



## microfister

GTA5 is going to replace road rage, shooting ranges, and behind the back manager hatred for me and my roommates.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/GTAOnline


----------



## andrews2547

That was epic. It's like a cross between The Sims, Midnight Club L.A., Red Dead Redemption and GTA IV.


----------



## andrews2547

I heard people say multiplayer isn't going to be available until the 1st of October. I hope this isn't true and multiplayer is available from launch.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Hold kaeft og ta' min penge
Shut up and take my money

where is the wallet slot already????


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I heard people say multiplayer isn't going to be available until the 1st of October. I hope this isn't true and multiplayer is available from launch.


They're right, check the website. I actually enjoy that, it gives us time to explore the single player.

More info


----------



## andrews2547

Wow, it's a "different game". I like what they did there









Hopefully it doesn't end up being a pay (with real money) to win.


----------



## madbrayniak

GTA 5 Online looks like it is everything I hoped it would be and more from the looks of it!

Really looking forward to causing some havoc with some friends.


----------



## Timu

The multiplayer looks stunning.

Well, since it comes out on October 1st, I might as well do a lot in the single player at least.


----------



## Timu

More info!!!

Stuff that wasn't in the trailer that is confirmed:

Looting, co-op heists, deathmatches, races, gang attacks, crew vs crew playlists, sports (like tennis, BASE jumping, golf and more), plus 'ambient' events like armoured van robberies, crate drops, import/export car acquisition, bounties

When you speak into the microphone, your characters lips will move in-game

You can select what masks you use to hold up places like gas-stations and banks. You can then throw the mask away which will remove a wanted star

During heists, if you speak loudly into your mic, the AI reacts to the urgency in your voice and puts the money into bags quicker

Whoever does the job gets the cash and can choose how much to share: a sure-fire source of arguments

Police cars have a 'cone of detection' visible on the radar and you need to stay out of their sight for a number of seconds - or simply out-distance them - to lose the wanted level.

Like single player, car modding is extensive, but don't fear losing your cherished vehicles. You can take out insurance and ring for a replacement car if yours get destroyed. Your custom cars show as markers on the map and get impounded if you leave them too long. Simply pay to retrieve them

The garage looks like a minimalist, gleaming white Apple showroom. You can pay a personal mechanic to fix your cars automatically, or deliver them to any location.

At one stage, a car flies past us at a junction being pursued by the police - another human player in trouble, since you exist in the same world

If this wasn't enough, Rockstar will constantly add missions and content to GTA Online, plus players can create their own missions using the Creator tools. The long-term aim, as we understand it, is a vibrant self-sustaining community, but initially the tools will be more limited - like the mission creator in Infamous 2. You'll only be able to make races and death matches at the start, but multi-stage DIY heists should appear at some stage.

You can assemble a team from your friends list, or recruit according to specialist skills. For example, some players are better at shooting, driving or flying, while others have access to unique vehicles.

As GTA Online develops, it's sensible to expect the 'Whales' to rise to the top - players with more time and skill with the highest levels of RP and cash. However, it's possible to spread the wealth by sharing cash, weapons and ammo among your team. In turn, they can 'defect' and try to steal your cash so, like life, GTA Online is an exercise in trust and social dynamics.

Before the demo's final mission, one player leaves to drop money off at the Maze Bank ATM. If you get killed holding all your cash, a portion will spill onto the streets. It's important to keep cash for your daily activities, and deposit the rest in the bank. Or wager it on races. Or invest in the stock market

You can even attack listed companies and damage their share price. At one extreme, you might need a bodyguard to make drops at the bank.

There will be loads of property to buy at different prices, according to their views and location. You can use your in-house CCTV to spy on people at your front door, or take showers, surf the net, change clothes and watch the game's many TV channels. From the safety of your house, you can watch people within your 16-player game being chased by the cops, just like Police Camera Action.

Leslie Benzies claims that Los Santos is only the beginning. The volume of creator tools, missions and items will grow, but at some stage GTA Online will head into new locations. He suggested they were sitting on a lot of content, and it doesn't take a genius to speculate what it might be. Fancy taking your Los Santos crew for an away day in Liberty City? What about a retro-themed GTA Online spin-off in Vice City, but with deliberately old-school graphics like Far Cry: Blood Dragon? Leslie Benzies confirmed nothing, but suggested that old content was on route... simulating the world and different countries has always been their long-term goal.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> BlackVenom, here are some more vehicles (with the in game names and real names)
> 
> Coil Voltic = Lotus Elise


Looks more like a Tesla Roadster to me (and the name seems to imply that as well).


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Looks more like a Tesla Roadster to me (and the name seems to imply that as well).











It looks a lot more like the Elise.

The in-game car also has an in-game bodykit so the regular version will probably look a lot more like the Elise than that exact one does.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It looks a lot more like the Elise.
> 
> The in-game car also has an in-game bodykit so the regular version will probably look a lot more like the Elise than that exact one does.


This is pretty funny lol. The tesla roadster was "based" off of the elise so really its not that big of deal. Although i do think they will incorporate some electric cars into the game and i guess this would be a good start


----------



## Blk

http://www.xbox360achievements.org/game/grand-theft-auto-v/achievements/


----------



## Timu

Wow, a lot focus on multiplayer, and 100 ranks??? Gee.


----------



## andrews2547

Well GTA V Online is pretty much a different game









I assume those secret achievements are going to be story related.


----------



## Timu

True.

New info:

- The camera will zoom out and pan away to your online character seamlessly. During the animation, a matchmaking process will be in progress.
- Matchmaking will depend on which friends are playing, and what people have ranks near yours.
- You can do almost anything you can do in single player in GTA Online.
- Each mission requires a rank depending on difficulty and complexity. The bigger your rank, the more difficult the missions will be.
- There are around 700 missions in GTA Online.
- Missions will be ordered randomly as you play Online.
- For certain heists you might need certain weapons, vehicles or characters such as a sniper or a driver. This will also depend on the mission creator if you download the mission from the Social Club.
- Some missions are so complex they need plenty of good communication.
- There will be descriptions to help each character on its heist function.
- You can change weather, time of day, time you want it to rain or to be a certain weather state, radio station to be tuned at the start of the race or mission in the Content Creator.
- There is something called "team lives". If you have 4 team lives and 4 people, if everyone dies there will be 0 lives left, or if you die 4 times, the team will have 0 lives left, which means if anyone dies, it's mission failed.
- You can watch races and deathmatches on your apartment TV.
- There are masks to hide from the cops.
- The Online will be run on the Social Club servers, data will be stored on the cloud. There are datacenters from NY to San Diego, and more Rockstar studios.

700 missions? Holy crap...


----------



## PMan007

With the announcement from MS saying they are pulling the plug on GFWL, for sure the PC version of V won't have it. It will require RSSC for sure but I'm wondering if it will also require another DRM like Steam....

All in all, it's a good thing. 

That being said, I don't know what's gonna happen with GTA IV that require GFWL...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> With the announcement from MS saying they are pulling the plug on GFWL, for sure the PC version of V won't have it. It will require RSSC for sure but I'm wondering if it will also require another DRM like Steam....
> 
> All in all, it's a good thing.
> 
> That being said, I don't know what's gonna happen with GTA IV that require GFWL...


IIRC Rockstar said they never want to use GFWL again because so many people complained about it. Also in this day and age, Steam will be required just like it is for L.A. Noire and MP3. Personally I'm not bothered about RSSC or Steam, both have always worked very well for me. GFWL requires an internet connection that is well above average to work properly.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Also in this day and age, Steam will be required just like it is for L.A. Noire and MP3.


Actually, MP3 doesn't require Steam :

http://support.rockstargames.com/entries/21319876-Max-Payne-3-PC-System-Requirements

Unless it was bought on Steam obviously....But it's not required with the retail version.

Also, I would personnally prefer Steam over anything else as almost all of my games are on it...


----------



## Timu

I preordered it on Xbox 360 recently.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> I preordered it on Xbox 360 recently.


i preordered it november 2012


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i preordered it november 2012


November 2011, the day after trailer 1


----------



## andrews2547

You can win an IRL GTA V Banshee from Rockstar











http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51239/coming-soon-the-2013-gtav-bravado-banshee.html

(that image has been leaked)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You can win an IRL GTA V Banshee from Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51239/coming-soon-the-2013-gtav-bravado-banshee.html
> 
> (that image has been leaked)


I...Must....Have....It....


----------



## BakerMan1971

Very loud expletives have just been uttered around my office from the vicinity of my workstation.
How to I acquire such a prize?

It looks amazing, although it could just be IceHancer mod shopped in to fool us


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> November 2011, the day after trailer 1


Did the same!!! but my preorder was cancelled because the PC version was not announced. ;-)

That Banshee look sick!!! I'll put my name in the hat for sure......
Would like to ride this on week-ends.


----------



## BakerMan1971

I would drive the thing every day, but would have to stick some gold stars in the top right hand corner of the windscreen for effect


----------



## Blk

Saw this in the comments of a post elsewhere:
Quote:


> What's the point anyway? The minute you hop in that, more of these are going to suddenly appear on the road with you.


LMAO


----------



## andrews2547

New GTA V things available

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/lsbc/local-artisans - tattoos and possibly piercings

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/lsbc/country-clubs - "Golf club membership"

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/lsbc/serenity-and-wellness - Yoga (still not sure if you can do it in game, but it does have some rather "interesting" yoga positions)


----------



## Timu

Lots of new info:

Plot

- 6 main heists;

- Mission(-s), in which you will need to use torture to extract information;

- There will not be complete, all-sufficient missions under water, but many heists will be connected to it. You can use the underwater world for escaping from arrest.

- Police can swim.

Heists

- More than 20+ types of masks for the heists;

- If the police will see you in masks with guns, they'll arrest you. When you take off the mask, you're no longer recognized by police or pedestrians.
For example, if you wear a mask, pedestrians will start to panic, to be afraid, to call the police, and even take pictures with their cameras.
When you take off your mask, they'll continue to panic, but they no longer recognize you.

- Some of the heists are so difficult that you have to seek help from mercenaries. Some of the mercenaries are: goon, sniper, hacker, pickpocket.

Activities

- Secondary activities: golf, shooting, triathlon, jumps with parachute, ROPEJUMPING(new), tennis, hunting, underwater hunting , hunting for criminals, armwrestling, yoga.

- You can improve your skills in yoga and at some point you can even have a class where you'll teach other people.

- You can pay 2$ and take a tour of the richest places of this mysterious city.

- You can buy a prostitute on the road.

- You can order a lap dance at a strip club.

- You can go into the woods on a trailer, taking the necessary camouflage and weapons and check your hunting skills. But remember that you're not alone. There are robbers, murderers, drug addicts who'll bring you problems.

Wild World

- Very huge amount of animals.

- In the wild: deer, rabbits, squirrels, mountain goats.

- In the countryside - animals of rural type.

- You'll not be able to defeat bear and lynx barehanded.

- Pumas, coyotes, wolves, turtles.

- Working ecosystem. Animals prey on each other. Animals not only on the ground, but in the sky and under water as well.

- When you jump with a parachute, you can see flocks of birds.

- Sharks get in packs.

- You'll not be able to defeat a shark with a knife only. You'll not be able to shoot under water using ordinary assault rifle.

- Sharks attack not only you, but other people as well.

- In the underwater world you can find sunken ships, planes, containers, cars, sunken oil rigs and even 12-storey plant.

- You can't go fishing in GTA V. Only pedestrians can.

- Rats in the dirty parts of the city.

- Dog customization.

Weapon Customization

-Sniper, collimator sight, additional handles, flashlights, laser pointer, silencer, extended magazine, changing of colors

Car Customization

- More than 200+ vehicles. Including, four-engine bombers, bikes, sportcars, trailers, tank.

- More than 1000+ customization options.

Character customization:

- More than 30+ types of clothes.
- Accessories: watches, chains, bracelets.
- Tatoos.
- More than 15+ hairstyles.

And more

LINK:
http://take2games.ru/2013/08/prevyu-ambicioznaya-zhizn/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Lots of new info:
> You'll not be able to defeat bear and lynx barehanded.


I've always wanted to punch a bear to death. That's it, I'm cancelling my pre-order


----------



## andrews2547

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/14596765/GTAForums/GTAV/MOV_0011.mp4_01.mp3

GTA V theme song?

It's been leaked because Sony are morons.

Source: http://www.overclock.net/t/1420999/gtaforums-gta-v-available-to-pre-load-on-psn


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> November 2011, the day after trailer 1


i did something similar, but i cancelled my first order as i hadn't yet gotten a xbox


----------



## Blk

Welp, seems like we're gonna get the game in the next few days. gg sony


----------



## PMan007

Possible soundtrack :

http://ca.ign.com/articles/2013/08/24/grand-theft-auto-v-soundtrack-leaks-via-ps3-pre-load

Wow SONY!!!


----------



## WC_EEND

Am I the only one here who doesn't want to see the spoilers?


----------



## andrews2547

Well so far a large amount of spoilers are in links









Don't go on the links. If I find any spoilers (like in images) then I will put them in the spoiler tag things OCN has.


----------



## pepejovi

Really the best thing to do now is to cut all contact with the outside world till GTA V is out on your preferred platform.


----------



## WC_EEND

^^ Yup, I've unsubbed from /r/gaming, /r/GTA and /r/GrandtheftautoV and added anything related to GTA V to the hide filters for Reddit Enhancement Suite. Good thing I don't go to GTAForums or 4chan


----------



## Blk

Rockstar asked GTAF to not talk about the leaks/spoilers out of respect for their work, so you should be safe now. 4chan, well, nothing to do about that.


----------



## PMan007

More details on the console special and collector editions DLCs with some general info as well :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51257/more-details-and-screens-from-the-grand-theft-auto-v-special-and.html

Enjoy!!!


----------



## andrews2547

I don't like this "only available if you pre-order" nonsense they are doing. I think the most they should do is offer things like that for free if you pre-order, but also sell them for £2 or whatever as optional DLC if you didn't pre-order.

What they are doing is pretty much making a game, removing content and then charging you money to get it back.


----------



## PMan007

I'm pretty sure those DLC will be available to buy for those who didn't preorder at one pont in time. Probably sooner than later.
It's generally the same for every DLC bonus at preorder. Take BF4 for exemple. They give you the DLC China Rising if you preordered the game but you already know it will be available throw the premiuim package.

I'm also curious to see if R* will offer a type of season pass for GTA V...


----------



## andrews2547

All I hope they do is make a newer version of Liberty City (construction done as well as a few other changes) as well as add SF and LV as multiplayer DLC


----------



## PMan007

A SF and LV DLc would be great and interesting. I would like to see the HD rendition of those cities.
I can pass for Liberty City. It was nice but too grey IMO. Also, been there done that ;-)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> A SF and LV DLc would be great and interesting. I would like to see the HD rendition of those cities.
> I can pass for Liberty City. It was nice but too grey IMO. Also, been there done that ;-)


They can fix the greyness









The only thing that made it grey was the fog which they can change. Many GTA modders have done that for GTA IV on PC.


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You can win an IRL GTA V Banshee from Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51239/coming-soon-the-2013-gtav-bravado-banshee.html
> 
> (that image has been leaked)


That thing looks like it still needs a lot of work.. I wish they could make it look less like a kit car


----------



## pepejovi

Looks pretty much exactly as it does in the game, which is the point.


----------



## PMan007

We will have the Official Trailer Thursday :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51272/grand-theft-auto-v-the-official-trailer-coming-this-thursday.html

Wow, I saw it 3 minutes after Rockstar posted it...


----------



## andrews2547

That's probably going to be the uncensored TV advert


----------



## Daredevil 720

http://vimeo.com/73054972

This. Is. AWESOME!


----------



## andrews2547

"Gang green" D:

It's not Grove Street.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> "Gang green" D:
> 
> It's not Grove Street.


0:12- "A Families neighborhood"

The Grove Street gang is technically called Grove Street Families

Edit: "where dreams too often become wet"

Hahaha, classic Rockstar.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> "Gang green" D:
> 
> It's not Grove Street.
> 
> 
> 
> 0:12- "A Families neighborhood"
> 
> The Grove Street gang is technically called Grove Street Families
> 
> Edit: "where dreams too often become wet"
> 
> Hahaha, classic Rockstar.
Click to expand...

Sept 17 isn't cuming fast enough!


----------



## andrews2547

The trailer should officially go live at

16:00 UK/Portugal
17:00 Belguim
05:00 Los Angeles
01:00 Australia (Sydney)

Also an interesting fact: In the UK, the special edition of GTA V sold out on the 360 last month, probably making it the quickest selling game ever made.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## Blk




----------



## PMan007

WHY...Oh WHY is this not coming on PC at day one???????









Looks good, like all the videos of GTA V


----------



## foulfrog

... Those graphics, it cannot be PS3/Xbox footage?

Or is it heavily modified console footage?


----------



## andrews2547

Rockstar have stated all trailers and screenshots are from the console version (they won't say which console) but they also said the PS3 and 360 version are going to be identical visually. Also if you play the video at 720p and fullscreen it, you will be able to tell it's from console







Or at least I can.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


***FAPFAP


----------



## Timu

Can not wait to take a crapton of screenshots for this game!!!


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *foulfrog*
> 
> ... Those graphics, it cannot be PS3/Xbox footage?
> 
> Or is it heavily modified console footage?


This^ Im leaning towards it being modified footage


----------



## Daredevil 720

Those graphics don't even look next gen, what are you talking about?

As long as the game plays good though that's the least of my concerns.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

I'm so upset GTA V isn't coming to PC right away. But I will say, that if it does, hopefully the delay indicates that RockStar is going to release a solid PC version and not some horrible port like GTA IV was. Maybe they're simply waiting to release the PC version along with the PS4 and Xbox One versions?


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I'm so upset GTA V isn't coming to PC right away. But I will say, that if it does, hopefully the delay indicates that RockStar is going to release a solid PC version and not some horrible port like GTA IV was. Maybe they're simply waiting to release the PC version along with the PS4 and Xbox One versions?


I think it may come out for PS4/xbox first before PC to cash in on the new console sales, if it looks excellent on the PS4/Xbox One then Sony and Microsoft will secure more console sales then releasing it for the PC to fast. From a business aspect it makes more sense to do that.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Basically they have to make big fat money first on the console version, before releasing it to PC.

Poor pc gamers, will have to endure the wait for pc version.

Booo!


----------



## PMan007

Picures of the Bravada Banshee :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51297/rockstar-and-west-coast-customs-present-the-2013-gtav-bravado-ba.html

Can be win from gamestop.com.


----------



## BakerMan1971

UGH! US Only , that seriously blows.
I suppose they could do a landstalker in the UK


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> UGH! US Only , that seriously blows.
> I suppose they could do a landstalker in the UK *Europe*


Fixed


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Fixed


Whoa there Nelly! one country at a time...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Picures of the Bravada Banshee :
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51297/rockstar-and-west-coast-customs-present-the-2013-gtav-bravado-ba.html
> 
> Can be win from gamestop.com.


Entered, hope i win


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Entered, hope i win


Good luck 

Canno't enter the contest, I'm on the other side of the border...


----------



## eTheBlack

IGN "Preview"

http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/09/03/world-first-hands-on-with-grand-theft-auto-v


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I think it may come out for PS4/xbox first before PC to cash in on the new console sales, if it looks excellent on the PS4/Xbox One then Sony and Microsoft will secure more console sales then releasing it for the PC to fast. From a business aspect it makes more sense to do that.


That's extremely unlikely to happen.

Rockstar said why it's not going to come to PS4/Xbone (they are working on a new engine for next gen) whereas with PC they just said "we are thinking about it" which for major Rockstar releases means it's going to be released on said platform and they just don't want to announce it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> UGH! US Only , that seriously blows.
> I suppose they could do a landstalker in the UK


A Huntley Sport would be more likely if they did make one for the UK/Europe









The Landstalker is based on a Lincoln Navigator (IIRC) which was only sold in North America whereas the Huntley Sport is based on a Range Rover and is sold in the UK/Europe.


----------



## Blk

Daaamn.


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> Daaamn.


Full res link?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Full res link?


Click on it? lol


----------



## PMan007

All those pictures and previews. That game look absolutely fantastic....Can't wait for the PC announcement and then play that game!!!!

Still mad at R* that all versions not coming at the same time like Ubi or other studio do...


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Full res link?


Here


----------



## pepejovi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pepejovi*
> 
> Full res link?
> 
> 
> 
> Click on it? lol
Click to expand...

It's still freaking tiny.. I guess it's a screenshot and it's running at 720p on consoles?


----------



## andrews2547

Yup, all screenshots released have been 1280x720.


----------



## pepejovi

Bah, that could have been a nice wallpaper had it been in 1080p.


----------



## eTheBlack

"Impossible", it is console.

Another nice article: http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/09/03/welcome-to-grand-theft-auto-v-week-on-ign
Expect Preview of Online version today!

Edit:
http://www.ign.com/articles/2013/09/04/10-crazy-awesome-things-i-saw-and-did-in-grand-theft-auto-online

Have fun.

For us PC gamers we will enjoy Watch Dogs till PC release:
http://www.ign.com/videos/2013/09/04/watch-dogs-open-world-gameplay-commentary


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Yes, really. You can invite your buddies to your apartment - bought with persistent in-game cash - and they can hang out, sit on your couch, and take hits off of your bong. You can even get high, which will have screen-altering effects.


Quote:


> Yes, there are movies to watch in Grand Theft Auto V, and in Online you can watch them with your friends. Maybe you'll just laugh together, or perhaps you'll go the Rifftrax route and crack jokes at what's happening on the screen. Sadly, I wasn't able to visit a theater during my hands-on time, nor would Rockstar provide any additional details, besides confirming that 16 of you can pack the theater.


Quote:


> While you're out robbing liquor stores, winning races, and completing missions, you'll be accruing cash. All of it will go into your wallet. The catch is that, as you've already read, almost anything can happen while you're out and about in San Andreas. If something bad happens and you're killed, your wallet will just be lying there, on your corpse, ripe for anyone to come along and pluck it out of the pool of your blood. You'll need to stop at one of the many ATMs scattered around the city in order to deposit - and thus secure - your earnings. Fortunately, places like Ammu-Nation and real-estate brokers accept debit cards, so you won't need to extract massive stacks of cash from the ATM in order to make big purchases.


Quote:


> Because who goes to strip clubs alone? And yes, there is a "Make it Rain" button to use while your friends look on. You're also able to touch the girls during private dances, but wait for the bouncer to look away before you do. Get caught being touchy-feely three times and you'll be tossed out on the street.


I will lose my life to this game.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, really. You can invite your buddies to your apartment - bought with persistent in-game cash - and they can hang out, sit on your couch, and take hits off of your bong. You can even get high, which will have screen-altering effects.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, there are movies to watch in Grand Theft Auto V, and in Online you can watch them with your friends. Maybe you'll just laugh together, or perhaps you'll go the Rifftrax route and crack jokes at what's happening on the screen. Sadly, I wasn't able to visit a theater during my hands-on time, nor would Rockstar provide any additional details, besides confirming that 16 of you can pack the theater.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> While you're out robbing liquor stores, winning races, and completing missions, you'll be accruing cash. All of it will go into your wallet. The catch is that, as you've already read, almost anything can happen while you're out and about in San Andreas. If something bad happens and you're killed, your wallet will just be lying there, on your corpse, ripe for anyone to come along and pluck it out of the pool of your blood. You'll need to stop at one of the many ATMs scattered around the city in order to deposit - and thus secure - your earnings. Fortunately, places like Ammu-Nation and real-estate brokers accept debit cards, so you won't need to extract massive stacks of cash from the ATM in order to make big purchases.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Because who goes to strip clubs alone? And yes, there is a "Make it Rain" button to use while your friends look on. You're also able to touch the girls during private dances, but wait for the bouncer to look away before you do. Get caught being touchy-feely three times and you'll be tossed out on the street.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will lose my life to this game.
Click to expand...

I already lost my life to the 1st San Andreas. Looks like i will have no life come here in 2 weeks


----------



## SneezyPepper

How long do you guys estimate before this game come out on pc?


----------



## aroc91

All the others have had a 6 month span between console release and PC release.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> How long do you guys estimate before this game come out on pc?


Typical PC release date for major GTAs is March - May (normally April) after the console release in September- October (normally September).

They should announce it on PC time time in January - March (normally February)


----------



## Blk

Just saw this on reddit:
Quote:


> Pulling a Joker on GTA Online
> 
> -Organize a heist
> 
> -Succesfully pull of said heist
> 
> -Send PMS to each of the crew members offering a higher share of the loot for killing a other crew member
> 
> -Watch everyone kill each other
> 
> -Keep all loot
> 
> Why so serious?


Genius.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Just saw this on reddit:
> Genius.


Until one of them kills you for your loot lol

If I do a heist, the first place I am going to go to is the bank so I can deposit it. Heists should give a minimum of $50K (just guessing) and like in real life, I would never walk around with $50K cash on me.


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Until one of them kills you for your loot lol
> 
> If I do a heist, the first place I am going to go to is the bank so I can deposit it. Heists should give a minimum of $50K (just guessing) and like in real life, I would never walk around with $50K cash on me.


I once walked with 2500€ for 20s. Best 20s of my life.


----------



## Blk

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/05/grand-theft-auto-v-the-sum-of-all-peers


----------



## Timu

Just...freaking...awesome.


----------



## jcrew3002

Want to know how GTA5 graphics will look? Put in GTA4..


----------



## foulfrog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Want to know how GTA5 graphics will look? Put in GTA4..


And boost the graphics 15% in your mind


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Want to know how GTA5 graphics will look? Put in GTA4..







Yeah, _totally_ looks the same.


----------



## BakerMan1971

What really gets me there is how well those trailers match up








It is interesting that people are trying to have a go a visuals pre-release based on various "screenshots" and video clips, which could have been passed through well allsorts of processing garbage.

Every time rockstar has released a new GTA (so far) there has been very noticeable graphical improvements, even though graphics are not necessarily the most important aspect of these great games









I will admit going back to gta 3 is a bit frustrating, only because the game mechanics have progressed so much, but San Andreas is still a hoot and very playable.


----------



## PMan007

Update of the GTA V website :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51329/gtav-official-site-update-security-fitness-entertainment.html

- Security
- Fitness
- Entertainment

+ 8 new screenshots and details on the radio stations...


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, _totally_ looks the same.


I really like this video. Only when you put things side by side can you truly tell the difference. I just hope that the in game graphics are as good as the trailers.. lol


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Update of the GTA V website :
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51329/gtav-official-site-update-security-fitness-entertainment.html
> 
> - Security
> - Fitness
> - Entertainment
> 
> + 8 new screenshots and details on the radio stations...


Awesome. Loving the soundtrack. I don't know why, but GTA games are the only place where I like and constantly listen to hip hop and country music









Punk radio station hell yeah

Holy crap the energy bar thing's video is awesome.

OMG they're referencing that thing that happened a while ago about a dude filming the police and a cop shooting his dog. LOVE ROCKSTAR








Quote:


> Man Aggressively Filming Police Arrested - Dog Killed
> 
> Resident Rosby Wilkins was aggressively recording Police activity with a camera phone and refused to cease. Officers arrested Wilkins and for good measure shot his dog.


----------



## Blk

Kung Fu Rainbow Lazer Force Commercial!

Ammu-Nation -- Protecting Your Rights Commercial!

CNT - The Underbelly of Paradise & Impotent Rage and Moorehead Rides Again Commercial!

edit: Guys, let's get an OCN crew going. I found this one, but I'm not sure if it's active?

My social club account: BrunoLKiller1
My PSN account: BrunoLKiller

Feel free to add me!


----------



## Timu

GTA 5 Xbox 360 frame rate, pop-up and anti-aliasing discussed

"According to a preview article by PC Games on Sept. 3, the latest "Grand Theft Auto" title seems to be running very well on Microsoft's current-generation console with a very minor issue.

PC Games mentioned that "GTA 5" is a huge jump from the last mainline release of the series, "GTA 4," which came out for the same system in 2008. Despite the increased details, the publication did not notice any frame rate and texture pop-up issues. Another major positive for the RAGE engine, which was used to build the video game, is the lightning. The sun in the game takes advantage of the new lighting technology to give the same area a different look during various times of the day.

The biggest issue for "GTA 5" on the Xbox 360 is the anti-aliasing. PC Games noticed that the edges in the open-world action-adventure video game are not very smooth. The publication blamed the 8-year-old current-generation system for the lack of anti-aliasing."

This is the version I'm getting.=O


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> GTA 5 Xbox 360 frame rate, pop-up and anti-aliasing discussed
> 
> "According to a preview article by PC Games on Sept. 3, the latest "Grand Theft Auto" title seems to be running very well on Microsoft's current-generation console with a very minor issue.
> 
> PC Games mentioned that "GTA 5" is a huge jump from the last mainline release of the series, "GTA 4," which came out for the same system in 2008. Despite the increased details, the publication did not notice any frame rate and texture pop-up issues. Another major positive for the RAGE engine, which was used to build the video game, is the lightning. The sun in the game takes advantage of the new lighting technology to give the same area a different look during various times of the day.
> 
> The biggest issue for "GTA 5" on the Xbox 360 is the anti-aliasing. PC Games noticed that the edges in the open-world action-adventure video game are not very smooth. The publication blamed the 8-year-old current-generation system for the lack of anti-aliasing."
> 
> This is the version I'm getting.=O


So the PS3 version will look better than the xbox360 version??


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> So the PS3 version will look better than the xbox360 version??


Don't think so. Since all vids were shown on PS3, there doesn't seem to be any AA at all, not even in the cutscenes. It's basically a jagfest of jaggies.


----------



## noahhova

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's extremely unlikely to happen.
> 
> Rockstar said why it's not going to come to PS4/Xbone (they are working on a new engine for next gen) whereas with PC they just said "we are thinking about it" which for major Rockstar releases means it's going to be released on said platform and they just don't want to announce it yet.
> A Huntley Sport would be more likely if they did make one for the UK/Europe


They will for sure release for the new gen console...they will not confirm this so as many ppl as possible will buy for 360/ps3 ..... say 6mths or so like PC later it will be confirmed or released....just basic business strategy









Edit: It would be stupid to delevop a major popular game for 5 years to release it on consoles that will be out of date 2-3mths later.... but selling to both systems is genius!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> They will for sure release for the new gen console...they will not confirm this so as many ppl as possible will buy for 360/ps3 ..... say 6mths or so like PC later it will be confirmed or released....just basic business strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It would be stupid to delevop a major popular game for 5 years to release it on consoles that will be out of date 2-3mths later.... but selling to both systems is genius!


I really don't think it's coming to next gen otherwise they wouldn't have given a reason. If it was coming to next gen, they would have likely said they are "thinking about it" like they usually do when it comes to them.

They said they are thinking about bringing all major GTA games to PC, releasing EFLC to PS3 and PC. They gave reasons to why GTAs such as VCS, LCS, Chinatown Wars, etc. won't come to PC (and PS3/360 for Chinatown Wars)


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noahhova*
> 
> They will for sure release for the new gen console...they will not confirm this so as many ppl as possible will buy for 360/ps3 ..... say 6mths or so like PC later it will be confirmed or released....just basic business strategy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: It would be stupid to delevop a major popular game for 5 years to release it on consoles that will be out of date 2-3mths later.... but selling to both systems is genius!


I, for one, agree with that one IGN article. "The next generation will start when GTA V says it does.".


----------



## Timu

^Next gen is 10 days from now!!!


----------



## vangsfreaken

holy ****, my copy may arrive already in five (5!) days


----------



## WC_EEND

where do you live?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> where do you live?


Norway







the dealer ships it in 5 days, which means I might actually get it already on friday


----------



## Blk

http://uk.ign.com/videos/2013/09/07/grand-theft-auto-v-your-questions-answered


----------



## Timu

^To add to that:

Shamelessly taken from GTAForums
Answers:
-They played it on Xbox 360
-They played for about 4-5 hours
-Each street feels unique
-No load times
-Almost no diffrence between PS3 and Xbox 360 performance
-No demo before release
-Tiny pop-ups in the distance
-Talking about the features from other games MP3, Midnight Club, RDR
-Improved shooting mechanics
-Cannot play campaign in co-op
-No filling up cars with petrol
-Talking about how there are missions online
-70 Missions in GTA 4

NOT GTA 5!!!
-How its all keeping "you" in the action
-Stealth plays a big part in weapons
-They used a "Friend Tracker" on thier phone in the mission "Fresh Meat"
-Fog blocks really far view
-They didn't go under water
- Lez Benzies says under-water plays a big part
-There are alot to do in-between missions
-They saw the map
-Cross winds affect parachuting
-Dogs are online
-Not sure about "Vigilante" missions
-No hidden packages
-They heard of a radio broadcast of an "homocide being re-investigated - You can then go and solve that case!
-Cannot confirm custom soundtracks
-About 17 radio stations, 240 songs, 15 music stations, 2 talk stations, 20 hours of score
- radio wheel like weapon wheel
-Can hold down right on the d-pad to turn on headlights
-They played a debug version
-Awesome military bases, Very armed
-The characters have more "fluidity" and "solidity"
-The characters feel different to control
-They have very different "social circles"
-They said no old characters returning?
-The character switching is easy "hold down on the d-pad then use the analog to choose"
-A single story with "different perspectives"
-That silhouette at the bottom of the character wheel will feature your online charater
-"More guns in GTA5 than any other GTA game ever"
-They could only access certain missions


----------



## Sydfrey24

I'm an Asian lad and GTA series is the game of my life. Any news when they're going to release it?


----------



## WC_EEND

umm, September 17?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> umm, September 17?


Really? Well that's next week.


----------



## WC_EEND

I know. Only for 360 and PS3 though, PC version is TBD at this point.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I know. Only for 360 and PS3 though, PC version is *TBD* at this point.


I see, I guess it pays to be patient and be more patient.

Sorry for my ignorance but what's TBD?


----------



## Ro9

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I see, I guess it pays to be patient and be more patient.
> 
> Sorry for my ignorance but what's TBD?


TBD is To Be Determined


----------



## WC_EEND

TBD means To Be Determined, in other words, no PC release date is known yet.


----------



## Blk

http://vr-zone.com/articles/grand-theft-auto-v-expensive-video-game-production-history-beats-big-budget-hollywood-films/55320.html

Daaaaaaaaaaaamn


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

They actually used real life gangsters for the voices of the gangsters in the game. They even let them throw out the script because the gangsters didn't like how the dialogue was. Rockstar IS gangster...lol




And some other things you may or may not know. Police chases should be a little more interesting. Use a cone instead of a circle you have to get out of so you can actually hide this time. So much going on with this game...I can't wait. I took a couple days off from work. lol


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://vr-zone.com/articles/grand-theft-auto-v-expensive-video-game-production-history-beats-big-budget-hollywood-films/55320.html


Why would they spend a lot of money in advertising this game? Everybody knew that this well be sold in millions even they just announce it.

Anyway, wow, that's helluvah money.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Why would they spend a lot of money in advertising this game? Everybody knew that this well be sold in millions even they just announce it.
> 
> Anyway, wow, that's helluvah money.


I don't think they've spent all that much in advertising it. No more than anybody else anyway.

I just wish they would release the PC version at the same time. Oh well, I splurged and got the collector's edition for my XBox (always get GTA collector's editions). This is pretty much all my XBox will be used for, lol. Plus I didn't even really pay but like 20 bucks out of my pocket for it thanks to trading in all the crap I don't touch anymore.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I don't think they've spent all that much in advertising it. No more than anybody else anyway.
> 
> I just wish they would release the PC version at the same time. Oh well, I splurged and got the collector's edition for my XBox (always get GTA collector's editions). This is pretty much all my XBox will be used for, lol. Plus I didn't even really pay but like 20 bucks out of my pocket for it thanks to trading in all the crap I don't touch anymore.


Sorry I've used a wrong term, it must be production or etc.









Anyway, since I'm an Asian lad and acquiring these kind of games in a very special collector's edition box is quite a pain in the ass. The shipping cost more than the game itself. Good thing for you trading and such works.

I just only wish they will release this in PC where I enjoy playing it the most.


----------



## adamkatt

It's kind of really ignorant not to release a PC version upon release.. Oh well i'll buy it when it's 19.99 or at least cheaper then 59.99


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *adamkatt*
> 
> It's kind of really ignorant not to release a PC version upon release.. Oh well i'll buy it when it's 19.99 or at least cheaper then 59.99


A lot of gamer esp. PC enthusiast will rage to Rockstar if they don't release this on PC.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> A lot of gamer esp. PC enthusiast will rage to Rockstar if they don't release this on PC.


They'll release it, it'll just be the usual 5-6 months later. It'd be nice if it would at least be a PC optimized version with that extra time, but it's not been in the past.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> A lot of gamer esp. PC enthusiast will rage to Rockstar if they don't release this on PC.


They will release it on PC.

They typically release PC versions of main GTA games in April - May. GTA IV was an exception to this because it was delayed on console as well.

They usually release GTA games in Sept for console and April - May for PC.


----------



## BlackVenom

Is the first post messed up for anyone else? I knew I needed to take some time and update it but damn... it looks like it got cut off.

Anywho... just gonna drop these here if they haven't already been linked:
Game budget:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425418/pure-news-gta-v-is-the-most-expensive-game-ever/10#post_20767761
Artwork
http://www.overclock.net/t/1425462/rockstarturk-gta-v-new-artworks#post_20769169


----------



## andrews2547

BV, the in-game date is 2013-2014.


----------



## BlackVenom

Gotcha. Thanks!


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I don't think they've spent all that much in advertising it. No more than anybody else anyway.


Have you seen all those murals across the world that rockstar usually makes for GTA games? They are marketing geniuses. And it pays off.


----------



## Carebear

Hey guys, just a quick question.

I don't have a console at the moment and I really want to play GTA V. I'm going to either grab my younger brothers Xbox360 from Spain or buying a console just before the release.

My question is which console would you get if you were in my position, an Xbox360 or a PS3?


----------



## andrews2547

Get which ever one you already have a console for. Rockstar has said both versions are going to be identical.


----------



## ScottyP

I got the 360 version on pre-order who all is going to be playing MP for this? (I assume everyone?) This going to be the game that makes me get gold for the first time since.. um ever. I've only ever got gold really when it was on a cheap deal.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I got the 360 version on pre-order who all is going to be playing MP for this? (I assume everyone?) This going to be the game that makes me get gold for the first time since.. um ever. I've only ever got gold really when it was on a cheap deal.


i'm buying live for the first time ever because of this


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I got the 360 version on pre-order who all is going to be playing MP for this? (I assume everyone?) This going to be the game that makes me get gold for the first time since.. um ever. I've only ever got gold really when it was on a cheap deal.


I'll be getting it back. I haven't had it for a few months, and my xbox has been collecting dust since a couple weeks after NCAA came out (another horrible year for that game). Ready to dust her off and cause mayhem


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I remember those days, too. Been playing this game since back in the day


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> I remember those days, too. Been playing this game since back in the day


Can you just imagine what it's gonna look like 15 years from now ?!?


----------



## Sydfrey24

GTA engine is progressing every release.


----------



## andrews2547

Very likely real GTA V map


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!





That longer line at the bottom left of the image is 4km (2.5 miles) long


----------



## WC_EEND

Los Santos seems smaller than I expected.

Also, LA Noire reference spotted (Elysian Fields Freeway)


----------



## andrews2547

It's still pretty big







The city is roughly the same size as the entire San Andreas map I think..


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Yeah, nobody said it was a full size map, lol. It's the largest one yet so, yeah. Man I'm ready for next week.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's still pretty big
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The city is roughly the same size as the entire San Andreas map I think..


I just did a little rough photoshop and if you adjust the scale, assuming the runway lengths of Los Santos International are the same in both games, the SA map goes from the bottom of V's map up to roughly Fort Zancudo.


----------



## Emu105

Guys look at this...



Good read: http://www.forbes.com/sites/davidthier/2013/09/10/rockstar-releases-official-map-of-gta-5s-los-santos/

Gives you an idea of the scale of the map size...


----------



## Sydfrey24

That's a one big hell of a map to cruise. I'm going to have a lot of fun traveling across the map using a plane.


----------



## BlackVenom

Can't wait one more week! Map looks pretty good


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

In the first part of this video they actually overlaid maps from San Andreas, GTA IV, and Red Dead Redemption to give an idea of just how massive this map is. All I can say is...ho-ly ****....


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> In the first part of this video they actually overlaid maps from San Andreas, GTA IV, and Red Dead Redemption to give an idea of just how massive this map is. All I can say is...ho-ly ****....


GEEZ... O_O


----------



## andrews2547

Visually, this looks terrible compared to GTA V and it has graphics enhancement mods




Rockstar has come a very long way in the graphics department since 2008.


----------



## majin662

*even though it'll be 720p*

I couldn't help but dust off the old ps3. pre-order game and guide. schedule off from work. and buy a brand new 55 inch led tv. I haven't let myself nerd out like this in a loooooonnnnnggggg time but something tells me all of it will pay off in spades when this hits in 6 days.


----------



## Blk

http://www.igta5.com/forums/topic/4100-gameinformer-gta-online-hands-on/
Quote:


> - Customization includes choosing mom, dad, and grandparents
> - You can choose your characters lifestyle which affects your skills
> - You can choose gestures (like flipping dual birds)
> - You can take selfies
> - During robberies clerks may be armed
> - When accepting an invite you are seamlessly warped there (in this case the starting line of a race) with no lobby wait
> - Can choose specific roles in missions (sniper, lookout, crew leader, transporter, etc&#8230
> - During missions teams have a set amount of lives
> - Passive mode deactivated if you shoot
> - You can place bounties
> - When at your apartment you can do many activities such as having friends over, calling strippers, getting drunk,etc
> - If other players in game are in a police chase you can watch it on weasel news, or even see it from your window
> - You have to unlock content creator
> - Created content can be ranked


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.igta5.com/forums/topic/4100-gameinformer-gta-online-hands-on/


So pretty much a perfect hybrid of GTA SA, IV and SR3.

And the Sims, I forgot about the "The Sims" like features


----------



## BakerMan1971

Could it be the perfect game?


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Could it be the perfect game?


It will be, in 6 to 8 months. When the PC version comes out .


----------



## Thetbrett

I'm trying hard not to get this for 360. I really want to play through on PC, but I don't know if I can wait. It will be one or the other, I can't play through games twice.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I'm trying hard not to get this for 360. I really want to play through on PC, but I don't know if I can wait. It will be one or the other, I can't play through games twice.


There's just no way I can wait. I don't touch my 360 anymore, but this is a must. I am a GTA addict.

If it weren't for this game coming, I would have already sold my 360 months ago.


----------



## Anth0789

This game is a must buy seriously.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Sadly all I can do as of nao is wait and watch some videos of other players enjoying this treasure. I only have a PC and won't get a console ever.


----------



## Blk

http://www.lifeinvader.com/

Sign in with your RSG social club login, mess around and you can get some stuff like discounts on stores, etc. This is awesome.
Lots of new screenshots there too.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.lifeinvader.com/
> 
> Sign in with your RSG social club login, mess around and you can get some stuff like discounts on stores, etc. This is awesome.
> Lots of new screenshots there too.


Wow, they actually made it


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.lifeinvader.com/
> 
> Sign in with your RSG social club login, mess around and you can get some stuff like discounts on stores, etc. This is awesome.
> Lots of new screenshots there too.


Thanks for sharing!


----------



## andrews2547

Massive "minor" spoilers http://instagram.com/jsticks11#


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Massive "minor" spoilers http://instagram.com/jsticks11#


Wow how'd yi get those videos!! Are you a game tester? Are you allowed to do that lol


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Massive "minor" spoilers http://instagram.com/jsticks11#


Wow, this keeps me on dreaming that one day, I'll be playing it on my PC.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Massive "minor" spoilers http://instagram.com/jsticks11#


I don't wanna look...but I do...


----------



## PMan007

Can't wait to play with it. Hopefully the PC version won't take 8 months to hit the shelves....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Wow how'd yi get those videos!! Are you a game tester? Are you allowed to do that lol


They aren't actually mine lol

The person who uploaded those "got his copy a week early" (most likely works at a store which sells games and stole a copy)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I don't wanna look...but I do...


There isn't any mission spoilers, only what the in game phone UI looks like, how the cars drive (as well as car damage)


Spoiler: Warning: minor gameplay spoiler



You also lose health when you crash you car now


, inside of ammunition, fight moves, car wash and a few screenshots. All of the videos are less than 10 seconds long.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They aren't actually mine lol
> 
> The person who uploaded those "got his copy a week early" (most likely works at a store which sells games and stole a copy)
> There isn't any mission spoilers, only what the in game phone UI looks like, how the cars drive (as well as car damage)
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: minor gameplay spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> You also lose health when you crash you car now
> 
> 
> , inside of ammunition, fight moves, car wash and a few screenshots. All of the videos are less than 10 seconds long.


Ah, okay then. lol


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

This Lifeinvader site is cracking me up. I love Rockstar


----------



## jcrew3002

He stole a copy!! Lmbo! So this means the game is phisically in the U.S. somewhere RIGHT NOW.. ummm anyone want to pull a hiest?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> He stole a copy!! Lmbo! So this means the game is phisically in the U.S. somewhere RIGHT NOW.. ummm anyone want to pull a hiest?


I'm pretty sure most retailers have them sitting in their stores right now lol. They have that stuff at least by the Thursday before they come out.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I'm pretty sure most retailers have them sitting in their stores right now lol. They have that stuff at least by the Thursday before they come out.


they are teasing us! release the kraken!

From those videos the game does indeed look way better than GTA 4, the lighting effects are superb and did I see Depth of Field?? hopefully there is an option to adjust FOV.


----------



## andrews2547

In game vehicals and weapons:

*Cars:*

Karen Dilettante (Prius)
Price: $25,000
Mods: Turbo

Weeny Issi (Mini Cooper)
Price: $18,000
Mods: Bumpers, Exhaust, Skirts, Turbo

Bollokan Prairie (Hyundai Coupe ?)
Price: ? (in real life, it's possibly a 2003-2005 Hyundai Coupe, therefore not available to purchase)
Mods: Bumpers, Exhaust, Hood, Skirts, Spoiler, Turbo

Dewbauchee Exemplar (Nissan 370Z)
Price: ? (not in image)
Mods: ? (not in image)

Enus Cognoscenti Cabrio (Bentley Continental)
Price: ? (not in image)
Mods: ? (not in image)

Lampadati Felon (Jaguar XF)
Price: ? (not in image)
Mods: ? (not in image)

Hotknife
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Bodywork, Hood, Turbo
Note: Found only in the collectors edition

Imponte Phoenix
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Bumbper, Exhaust, Grille, Hood, Roof, Skirts, Spoiler, Turbo

Imponte Ruiner
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Bumpers, Exhaust, Good, Spoiler, Turbo

Rat-loader
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Engine bay, Exhaust, Fender, Grille, hood, truck bed, Turbo

Vapid Dominator
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Bodywork, Bumbers, Exhaust, Grille, Hood, Roof, Skrits, Spoiler, Turbo

BF Dune Buggy
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Unavailable

BK Injection
Price: Not in image
Mods: ? Turbo

Bravado Duneloader
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Turbo

Canis Bodhi
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Bumpers, Chassis, Fender, Roll cage, Turbo

*Helicopters*
Frogger
Price: $1,300,000

Maverick
Price: $780,000

Police Maverick
Price: Unavailable

Skylift
Price: Unavailable

Buzzard
Price: Not in image

Buzzard Attack Chopper
Price: $2,000,000

Cargobob
Price: $2,200,000

*Industrial vehicles*
Brute Tipper
Price: Unavailable

Dock Handler (looks like a massive forklift)
Price: Unavailable

HVY Dozer
Price: Unavailable

HVY Dump
Price: Unavailable

HVY Mixer
Price: Unavailable

JoBuilt Rubble
Price: Unavailable

MTL Flatbed
Price: Unavailable

*Emergancy*
Police Riot
Price: Unavailable

Police Transporter
Price: Unavailable

Sheriff Cruiser
Price: Unavailable

Unmarked Cruiser
Price: Unavailable

Annihilator (helicopter)
Price: Unavailable

Sheriff SUV
Price: Unavailable

Canis Crusader (military)
Price: $225,000

HVY Barracks Semi (military)
Price: Not in image

Rhino Tank
Price: Not in image
*
Motorcycles*

Dinka Akuma
Price: $9,000
Mods: Exhaust, Turbo

Dinka Double-T
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Bodywork, Exhaust, Turbo

LCC Hexer
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Turbo

Maibatsu Sanchez
Price: $7,000
Mods: Turbo

Nagasaki Carbon RS
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Turbo
Note: Found only in the collectors edition of the game

Pegassis Bati 801
Price: $10,000
Mods: Turbo

Pegassis Bati 801RR
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Turbo

Pegassis ***gio
Price: $5,000
Mods: Turbo

Pegassis Ruffian
Price: $?0,000
Mods: Bodywork, Exhaust, Front forks, Mudguard, Turbo

Principe Nemesis
Price: Unavailable
Mods: Turbo

[word]zu PCJ 600
Price: $9,000
Mods: Bodywork, Exhaust, Frame, Front Mudguard, Mirrors, Plate holder, Turbo

Rest can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/30Gy2

Weapons (no prices given):

Assault Rifle
Upgrades:
Extended clip (60 rounds instead of 30), Grip, Flashlight, Scope, Suppressor, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD Tint

Carbine Rifle
Upgrades:
Extended clip (60 rounds instead of 30), Grip, Flashlight, Scope, Suppressor, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.

Advanced Riffle
Upgrades:
Extended clip (60 rounds instead of 30), Grip, Flashlight, Scope, Suppressor, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.

Sniper Rifle
Upgrades: Suppressor, Advanced Scope, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.

Heavy Sniper
Upgrades: Advanced Scope, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.

RPG
Upgrades: Grip, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.

Minigun
Upgrades: Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.

*Projectiles*

Grenade, Sticky bomb, Jerry can, Molotov, Tear gas

Obviously handguns and sub-machine guns are missing, but this is all that was available.

Here is the link, it also talks about the wanted level: http://imgur.com/a/J6tkb

BlackVenom, you have quite a lot to do now


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> In game vehicals and weapons:
> 
> *Cars:*
> 
> Karen Dilettante (Prius)
> Price: $25,000
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Weeny Issi (Mini Cooper)
> Price: $18,000
> Mods: Bumpers, Exhaust, Skirts, Turbo
> 
> Bollokan Prairie (Hyundai Coupe ?)
> Price: ? (in real life, it's possibly a 2003-2005 Hyundai Coupe, therefore not available to purchase)
> Mods: Bumpers, Exhaust, Hood, Skirts, Spoiler, Turbo
> 
> Dewbauchee Exemplar (Nissan 370Z)
> Price: ? (not in image)
> Mods: ? (not in image)
> 
> Enus Cognoscenti Cabrio (Bentley Continental)
> Price: ? (not in image)
> Mods: ? (not in image)
> 
> Lampadati Felon (Jaguar XF)
> Price: ? (not in image)
> Mods: ? (not in image)
> 
> Hotknife
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Bodywork, Hood, Turbo
> Note: Found only in the collectors edition
> 
> Imponte Phoenix
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Bumbper, Exhaust, Grille, Hood, Roof, Skirts, Spoiler, Turbo
> 
> Imponte Ruiner
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Bumpers, Exhaust, Good, Spoiler, Turbo
> 
> Rat-loader
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Engine bay, Exhaust, Fender, Grille, hood, truck bed, Turbo
> 
> Vapid Dominator
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Bodywork, Bumbers, Exhaust, Grille, Hood, Roof, Skrits, Spoiler, Turbo
> 
> BF Dune Buggy
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Unavailable
> 
> BK Injection
> Price: Not in image
> Mods: ? Turbo
> 
> Bravado Duneloader
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Canis Bodhi
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Bumpers, Chassis, Fender, Roll cage, Turbo
> 
> *Helicopters*
> Frogger
> Price: $1,300,000
> 
> Maverick
> Price: $780,000
> 
> Police Maverick
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Skylift
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Buzzard
> Price: Not in image
> 
> Buzzard Attack Chopper
> Price: $2,000,000
> 
> Cargobob
> Price: $2,200,000
> 
> *Industrial vehicles*
> Brute Tipper
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Dock Handler (looks like a massive forklift)
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> HVY Dozer
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> HVY Dump
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> HVY Mixer
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> JoBuilt Rubble
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> MTL Flatbed
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> *Emergancy*
> Police Riot
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Police Transporter
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Sheriff Cruiser
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Unmarked Cruiser
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Annihilator (helicopter)
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Sheriff SUV
> Price: Unavailable
> 
> Canis Crusader (military)
> Price: $225,000
> 
> HVY Barracks Semi (military)
> Price: Not in image
> 
> Rhino Tank
> Price: Not in image
> *
> Motorcycles*
> 
> Dinka Akuma
> Price: $9,000
> Mods: Exhaust, Turbo
> 
> Dinka Double-T
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Bodywork, Exhaust, Turbo
> 
> LCC Hexer
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Maibatsu Sanchez
> Price: $7,000
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Nagasaki Carbon RS
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Turbo
> Note: Found only in the collectors edition of the game
> 
> Pegassis Bati 801
> Price: $10,000
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Pegassis Bati 801RR
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Pegassis ***gio
> Price: $5,000
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> Pegassis Ruffian
> Price: $?0,000
> Mods: Bodywork, Exhaust, Front forks, Mudguard, Turbo
> 
> Principe Nemesis
> Price: Unavailable
> Mods: Turbo
> 
> [word]zu PCJ 600
> Price: $9,000
> Mods: Bodywork, Exhaust, Frame, Front Mudguard, Mirrors, Plate holder, Turbo
> 
> Rest can be seen here: http://imgur.com/a/30Gy2
> 
> Weapons (no prices given):
> 
> Assault Rifle
> Upgrades:
> Extended clip (60 rounds instead of 30), Grip, Flashlight, Scope, Suppressor, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD Tint
> 
> Carbine Rifle
> Upgrades:
> Extended clip (60 rounds instead of 30), Grip, Flashlight, Scope, Suppressor, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.
> 
> Advanced Riffle
> Upgrades:
> Extended clip (60 rounds instead of 30), Grip, Flashlight, Scope, Suppressor, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.
> 
> Sniper Rifle
> Upgrades: Suppressor, Advanced Scope, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.
> 
> Heavy Sniper
> Upgrades: Advanced Scope, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.
> 
> RPG
> Upgrades: Grip, Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.
> 
> Minigun
> Upgrades: Black tint, Army tint, LSPD tint.
> 
> *Projectiles*
> 
> Grenade, Sticky bomb, Jerry can, Molotov, Tear gas
> 
> Obviously handguns and sub-machine guns are missing, but this is all that was available.
> 
> Here is the link, it also talks about the wanted level: http://imgur.com/a/J6tkb
> 
> BlackVenom, you have quite a lot to do now


Car prices? We don't need no steenking car prices! This is Grand Theft Auto, after all. LOL


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Car prices? We don't need no steenking car prices! This is Grand Theft Auto, after all. LOL


LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Car prices? We don't need no steenking car prices! This is Grand Theft Auto, after all. LOL


Buying cars = car insurance (if you blow it up)/retrieve from impound after losing it.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Buying cars = car insurance (if you blow it up)/retrieve from impound after losing it.


I know man, was just making a joke, lol


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Buying cars = car insurance (if you blow it up)/retrieve from impound after losing it.


jokes on us then! LOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## Timu

Ugh, I noticed some serious framerate drops in one video, but looked smooth for the most part.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Lol at the vehicle prices.


----------



## Blk

http://imgur.com/a/C8tFE


----------



## jcrew3002

Im still amazed at how they got that kind of graphics out of such old hardware!!!!! 256MB RAM?


----------



## BlackVenom

http://allforgamenews.com/2013/09/12/grand-theft-auto-v-weapons-vehicles-revealed
from
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426248/allforgamenews-grand-theft-auto-v-all-weapons-vehicles-revealed-new-info-while-the-stripper-performs-her-private-dance-you-can-touch-and-flirt

I'll be back to see what needs done... lol.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

More info, this time focused on GTA Online. I'm pretty sure they said over 500 online missions.......some solo and some requiring a team.

Edit: And more importantly...you can take a selfie with your cell phone.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: And more importantly...you can take a selfie with your cell phone.


Haha, this is one of the things that I will do aside from storming the barren up the mountainside. What could have been there?


----------



## Blk

credit: iTwR from Reddit

Some other clips on instagram


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


> Hello :
> 
> We write for the order you placed on July 7, 2013 ( Order No. :****** ) . Unfortunately , the departure on sale for the / product ( s ) has changed and we want to provide you with a new estimated ship date based on the new departure date :
> 
> " Grand Theft Auto V ( GTA 5 ) "
> Release date: September 17, 2013
> Estimated arrival date : 20 September 2013 - 23 September 2013
> 
> Since we could not fulfill the promise of guarantee estimated ship date , we'll refund the shipping costs your entire order. This refund will be processed in the coming days . Send you an e- mail to inform you that refund has been made .
> 
> We will do our best to make you get the / product ( s ) delayed ( s ) as soon as possible and send you an e- mail to inform you that the shipment has been made .
> 
> The other products in your order will not be affected by the delay.
> 
> Sorry for any inconvenience the delay may have caused.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Customer Service
> http://www.amazon.es


Sigh... I was so hyped up for being able to play it on release day and then yesterday I received this email
I used Google translate to translate to English from Spanish that's why the sentences are a little off.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> credit: iTwR from Reddit
> 
> Some other clips on instagram


That night shot is _[insert preferred expletive]_ amazing!!!


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> Sigh... I was so hyped up for being able to play it on release day and then yesterday I received this email
> I used Google translate to translate to English from Spanish that's why the sentences are a little off.


i wish it was available for download on play station store


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Haha, this is one of the things that I will do aside from storming the barren up the mountainside. What could have been there?


I hope they let you take selfies while getting shot. I'll die just for the humor of it.


----------



## eTheBlack

See R* if you would release it for PC first (Steam), then there wouldn't be any leaks.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> See R* if you would release it for PC first (Steam), then there wouldn't be any leaks.


Good one!!!!


----------



## Outcasst

Do you think that GTA Online will have an online pass system? I would like to try out the multiplayer however I'd want to sell my copy once I'm bored with it and focus on the MP on PC.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> See R* if you would release it for PC first (Steam), then there wouldn't be any leaks.


I doubt they're worried about these 'leaks.' Free advertising. lol...all these companies pretend to care, but in the end it's word of mouth advertising they don't have to pay for









Not that I don't agree with releasing it on PC first. Like I've stated before...the only reason I even have a 360 anymore was because of this game coming out.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Do you think that GTA Online will have an online pass system? I would like to try out the multiplayer however I'd want to sell my copy once I'm bored with it and focus on the MP on PC.


I'm assuming that once you used the online key, it's tied to your account. Could be hard to sell without a working key, unless R* bring a second hand key system.

But I'm not familiar with consoles, I'm assuming they are using key like PC does.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> See R* if you would release it for PC first (Steam), then there wouldn't be any leaks.


Keep telling yourself that. There's nothing stopping someone from trying to crack the preloaded files.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I'm assuming that once you used the online key, it's tied to your account. Could be hard to sell without a working key, unless R* bring a second hand key system.
> 
> But I'm not familiar with consoles, I'm assuming they are using key like PC does.


I'm assuming they are using the Rockstar Social Club, since that is what is used on the Lifeinvader site. But that's just an assumption. Idk if there is an access key or not.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

"We don't have any plans to sell GTA Online separately. It will come free with every copy of GTA V and doesn't require a code, online pass, or anything like that"

http://gamerant.com/grand-theft-auto-online-sold-separate-gta-5/


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Keep telling yourself that. There's nothing stopping someone from trying to crack the preloaded files.


True. But did it ever happen??? As far as I know, it never happened.

Also, with Steam you can preload your games only 2-3 days previous launch. All the work involved to play 5 hours sooner doesn't really worth it IMO.


----------



## Anth0789

The game is already been leaked on Xbox 360 online.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> "We don't have any plans to sell GTA Online separately. It will come free with every copy of GTA V and doesn't require a code, online pass, or anything like that"
> 
> http://gamerant.com/grand-theft-auto-online-sold-separate-gta-5/


Good catch. I didn't know. + Rep

For your Rep , can't do it know. I,ll do it at home tonight. :-(

Good thing that it is and willstay free. Except any coming DLCs


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anth0789*
> 
> The game is already been leaked on Xbox 360 online.


And console players were saying that PC gamers are pirates...... ;-)


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Good catch. I didn't know. + Rep
> 
> For your Rep , can't do it know. I,ll do it at home tonight. :-(
> 
> Good thing that it is and willstay free. Except any coming DLCs


From what I read, the GTA Online is basically just a free patch that is downloaded on Oct 1. So whoever starts up the game after that date, whether it be new, used, or digital, will get GTA Online.









As far as DLC, I don't mind paying for those from Rockstar. They tend to be damn near a whole game on their own, unlike some other games' DLC. (Sleeping Dogs, for example. Incredibly short DLCs) And so much content will be in GTA Online...this game is just gonna be ridonkulous.


----------



## BlackVenom

leak videos:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1426268/at7addak-4-minutes-of-gta-v-footage-leaks/50

Idk why but semi and vehicle trailers make me happy.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/

Website updated, new info.

For anyone interested, craptons of leaked footage on http://www.reddit.com/r/grandtheftautov.


----------



## andrews2547

I just want to thank all of the people who are leaking this (so far) for not showing the games missions


----------



## BakerMan1971

whoa , wait a minute.... snow and icy road? wow....I am literally beside myself waiting for PC release (Hi there Bakerman)


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> I just want to thank all of the people who are leaking this (so far) for not showing the games missions


*Mind Blown* Their are weather cycles and seasons? O_O I think i just came on myself and crapped my pants. If this game doesn't get GOTD i don't know what will!









I will be sitting outside GS for over 6 hrs just to be the First guy to get this game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> *Mind Blown* Their are weather cycles and seasons? O_O I think i just came on myself and crapped my pants. If this game doesn't get GOTD i don't know what will!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be sitting outside GS for over 6 hrs just to be the First guy to get this game.


I'm not sure if there are seasons, but there definitely is snow at the higher parts of the map.

I'm also pretty sure you're not the first guy to get the game, that screenshot is from a video leaked by someone who got it early.


----------



## Timu

Wow at that detail!

GTA V PS3 VS 360 Graphics Comparison

In short, they look the exact same!


----------



## manny123

What do you guys make of the draw distance? Looks a bit low from the videos I've seen, not the stuff from far away but the more immediate area but I guess that is expected with the sheer amount detail packed in. I've got mine ordered for the ps3.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> 
> 
> Wow at that detail!
> 
> GTA V PS3 VS 360 Graphics Comparison
> 
> In short, they look the exact same!


Color me impressed. That looks pretty darn good on consoles.


----------



## UnAimed

Wow, even the roller coasters are fully functional this time!


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> Wow, even the roller coasters are fully functional this time!


They took the video down unfortunately :/


----------



## Sydfrey24

Just saw the official gameplay. Looks pretty nice, really can't wait to play this in PC. I heard some rumors that PC version will be on Dec.? Not?


----------



## aroc91

I'm still standing by this graph, which puts the PC release at mid-April-


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Just saw the official gameplay. Looks pretty nice, really can't wait to play this in PC. I heard some rumors that PC version will be on Dec.? Not?


I wouldn't bet on it. Who knows, though


----------



## manny123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Just saw the official gameplay. Looks pretty nice, really can't wait to play this in PC. I heard some rumors that PC version will be on Dec.? Not?


I don't know of the rumors but I'll be surprised if it comes that soon. I think more like some time next year released alongside ps4/xb1 maybe.


----------



## SinX7

Can't wait for this to come out! 3 more days! And hopefully the PC release come out soon after the console release.


----------



## manny123

Neither can I and it doesn't help when I just keep looking at videos, gifs, streams.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SinX7*
> 
> Can't wait for this to come out! 3 more days! And hopefully the PC release come out soon after the console release.


Should be out in April.


----------



## WC_EEND

Am I the only one here who stays away from all the images, videos and gifs floating around until I have my own copy in hands?


----------



## HardwareDecoder

game runs really poorly on 360 just an fyi. Hopefully a non GTA IV style pc version is coming out soon.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> game runs really poorly on 360 just an fyi. Hopefully a non GTA IV style pc version is coming out soon.


Why would the Devs release it knowing it runs poorly??


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Why would the Devs release it knowing it runs poorly??


Day 1 patch.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Day 1 patch.


unless that patch is 16gb and makes the 360 more powerful i'd doubt its gonna fix it.


----------



## andrews2547

It just needs to be optimized more.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It just needs to be optimized more.


lol


----------



## andrews2547

So other than slight stuttering, what's wrong with it? Because that's all I could see that was wrong when watching videos of it.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So other than slight stuttering, what's wrong with it? Because that's all I could see that was wrong when watching videos of it.


stuttering, texture pop in, millisecond freezes. Driving fast is the worst you can just feel it chug along. Alot of the textures are just awful looking.

It clearly runs @ 30 fps with rescaled 720p and when driving or in intense action its like 20 fps or so.

Some parts of it look really great, the gameplay is fun they improved the aiming as much as you can with a controller and you can take cover now.

Maybe i'm just too used to PC now but I'm just going to wait for a pc version.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HardwareDecoder*
> 
> stuttering, texture pop in, millisecond freezes. Driving fast is the worst you can just feel it chug along. Alot of the textures are just awful looking.
> 
> It clearly runs @ 30 fps with rescaled 720p and when driving or in intense action its like 20 fps or so.
> 
> Some parts of it look really great, the gameplay is fun they improved the aiming as much as you can with a controller and you can take cover now.
> 
> Maybe i'm just too used to PC now but I'm just going to wait for a pc version.


Stuttering and "millisecond freezes" are the same thing texture pop in and stuttering can be fixed in a day 1 patch, "Driving fast is the worst you can just feel it chug along" can also be fixed with a day 1 patch, it just needs to be optimized more and "awful looking textures" isn't really something broken.

I how no idea where you got 20 fps in high speed driving from. Every video I have watched so far with high speed driving doesn't look like there is a massive drop in frame rate.

You can't really judge the way it is on console when it's pre-release at the moment. If it's the same around a week after being released, then complaining about those things would be fine.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Every video I have watched so far


anyway lets hope you are right but I just doubt it is going to run well enough to be enjoyable on the 360.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It just needs to be optimized more.


they had 5 years to do that


----------



## andrews2547

They had 5 years to make a game. Things like better optimization are usually left until the end.


----------



## HardwareDecoder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> they had 5 years to do that


exactly.... thats why I'm not holding out any hope for the 360 version.. hopefully if the pc version does take 6 months it will actually be a PC version and not another garbage port.

Honestly the only games rockstar has put out that run decent, were max payne 3 for the pc and red dead redemption for the 360/ps3. Of course they shafted us on a red redemption version for pc.

Honestly after GTA IV for the pc and other things they have done/ not done I am quickly growing to dislike rockstar especially as someone who converted to pc gaming a year+ ago.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Want to know how GTA5 graphics will look? Put in GTA4..


^This


----------



## OATKE577

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> ^This


Been playing the PS3 version since last night. I would basically say this. I think there are some optimizations they made but it's not as good as I thought it would be based on all the screens I saw. I guess I was likely looking at next gen and most likely maxed out PC stuff.

Either way... story line so far is awesome. I am incredibly impressed with the dialogue and story so far.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OATKE577*
> 
> Been playing the PS3 version since last night. I would basically say this. I think there are some optimizations they made but it's not as good as I thought it would be based on all the screens I saw. I guess I was likely looking at next gen and most likely maxed out PC stuff.
> 
> Either way... story line so far is awesome. I am incredibly impressed with the dialogue and story so far.


So are you and others playing this beta testers then? How do you go about being a beta tester it sounds fun.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Want to know how GTA5 graphics will look? Put in GTA4..
> 
> 
> 
> ^This
Click to expand...

You guys are stupid. If you have seen ANY True 1080p Live Streams??? According to the Posts you have only seen 480p screens. Everything about the game is better.

Taking into the fact that SA, GTAIV and RDR maps still don't take up GTA V map, the extra things you can do like in SA, the fact that their is better graphics and shaders and it still runs well on XBox 360 or PS3 and you expect Perfection? I can over look a few issues for the Sher Mass of this Game and all you can do.

2 More days guys, lets not rain on our Die Hard GTA Fan's Parade. /thread

Also, i WILL be buying the PC version come April, so again, Be Cool.


----------



## theturbofd

I have a copy for my PS3 and I must inform everyone to not believe anyone who says this looks anything remotely to GTA IV. These are false and can easily be seen in 1080p screenshots.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> So are you and others playing this beta testers then? How do you go about being a beta tester it sounds fun.


With games from Rockstar? You can't. lol

Rockstar never use public beta testers. If you want to beta test the next GTA game, apply to Rockstar for a game tester job









All the people who are have their copy now either got their pre-order shipped to them way to early, they work in a games store and "borrowed" a copy or they know someone who works in a game store who let them "borrow" a copy early.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I have a copy for my PS3 and I must inform everyone to not believe anyone who says this looks anything remotely to GTA IV. These are false and can easily be seen in 1080p screenshots.


I know lol. I have seen a few people claim it looks identical to GTA IV. They even claim it looks identical to GTA IV when I posted two 1080p screenshots of both games from the 360.


----------



## Blk

We should compile a list of ocn live/psn/social club gamertags and put it on the OP for easy finding. it would be easier to play online and create crews then.

Social club: BrunoLKiller1
PSN: BrunoLKiller


----------



## andrews2547

Social club: andrews2546
PSN: andrews2547

Typo in my SCID









I only realized when I tried to sign in in Social Club for that lifeinvader thing


----------



## jcrew3002

How do i find my PSN name?? my PlayStation account name is 1Junkyard


----------



## andrews2547

PSN = Playstation network, so that is your PSN name lol


----------



## WC_EEND

PSN: WC_EEND

Social club ID: the same


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Too many PSNs! Let me break up this party. lol

GT: WoOkiE FTW
RSC: p1wookie


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Dat haymaker! LOL


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> So are you and others playing this beta testers then? How do you go about being a beta tester it sounds fun.


He is not a beta tester. Like some others he got the game early from the store or online pre order.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat haymaker! LOL


I've been watching some streams and DAYUM they have powerful fists. I spat my soda when I saw a guy as Michael uppercut a woman and knock her the eff out.


----------



## Boi 1da

RSC: RelDeal
PSN: RNS_RelDeal

Mine wont get here till Thursday and I'm super excited to blow some stuff up in Los Santos.


----------



## andrews2547

I should hopefully get mine tomorrow


----------



## furmark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dat haymaker! LOL


that's brutal haha


----------



## andrews2547

I just watched a video for one of Michaels missions, and I have to say. That was really unexpected.


Spoiler: Warning: what happens! Seriously, don't click on this, it will ruin it for you



Michael gets high only to find his drugs had something in them. Jimmy then steals his car (they were driving together at the time) and leaves Michael on the road. Michael then blacks out and when he "wakes up" he is surrounded by chimps and is then abducted by aliens. After he gets abducted by aliens, they throw him out of the space ship and he starts flying.

Don't say I didn't warn you









Note: If you do reply to what happened, use a spoiler thing as well like this

Code:



Code:


[SPOILER=Warning: Spoiler!][/SPOILER]


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

NOT CLICKING IT! NOPE! lol...man I'm ready for midnight tomorrow night.


----------



## theturbofd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *furmark*
> 
> that's brutal haha


You think that's brutal? You should see when he Open palm smacks someone and I do mean smack! I smacked this guy so hard his glasses came off and he died .


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I should hopefully get mine tomorrow


Same here, I hope my shop gets their stock tomorrow


----------



## andrews2547

I mean physically get it









It was shipped with next day delivery early this morning.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I believe I will be skipping my 1 class Tuesday. Already have off from work. I went ahead and did the practice and homework online for Tuesday's lesson to make sure I could understand it myself, and I did, so...yeah. Priorities. LOL


----------



## eTheBlack

Some more info about PC...

Oh wait don't I'm allowed to do that here. (Some warez stuff on those two websites)

But it is interesting stuff.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eTheBlack*
> 
> Some more info about PC...
> 
> Oh wait don't I'm allowed to do that here. (Some warez stuff on those two websites)
> 
> But it is interesting stuff.


Being released on PC is to be expected









My estimate for the PC timeline is an announcement some time in January and the release date should be April.


----------



## BlackVenom

Going tomorrow to gamestop for the first time in a year at midnight. Hope it isn't packed.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Going tomorrow to gamestop for the first time in a year at midnight. Hope it isn't packed.


Good luck with that. lol


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I have a copy for my PS3 and I must inform everyone to not believe anyone who says this looks anything remotely to GTA IV. These are false and can easily be seen in 1080p screenshots.


GOOD, I didn't like IV's graphics. Actually from the earlier screenshots it has a touch of SA's atmosphere to the textures. that's completely aside the fact it's the same location.







It just has that same raw feel rather than the over-polished IV look, I guess? dunno..

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> With games from Rockstar? You can't. lol
> 
> Rockstar never use public beta testers. If you want to beta test the next GTA game, apply to Rockstar for a game tester job
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the people who are have their copy now either got their pre-order shipped to them way to early, they work in a games store and "borrowed" a copy or they know someone who works in a game store who let them "borrow" a copy early.
> I know lol. I have seen a few people claim it looks identical to GTA IV. They even claim it looks identical to GTA IV when I posted two 1080p screenshots of both games from the 360.


Oh I didn't really put two and two together, being that it's so close to release. When did people start getting their hands on the games?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Too bad I can only watch videos and pictures of it from you lads, as I don't have a console. Let's find a new meme in this game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> GOOD, I didn't like IV's graphics. Actually from the earlier screenshots it has a touch of SA's atmosphere to the textures. that's completely aside the fact it's the same location.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just has that same raw feel rather than the over-polished IV look, I guess? dunno..
> Oh I didn't really put two and two together, being that it's so close to release. When did people start getting their hands on the games?


First known person outside of gaming journalism or R* was Monday last week.


----------



## flv1333

Less than 24hrs here in Germany!














Man I have never been more excited for a game...


----------



## vangsfreaken

great chances of getting a copy today


----------



## andrews2547

The last 2 hours has gone past so slowly D:


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Just about 18 hours to go here on the east coast (US). Gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## andrews2547

I'm only getting mine around this time tomorrow


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm only getting mine around this time tomorrow


Same here, the distributor for Belgium apparently grossly underestimated the amout of copies required


----------



## flv1333

I'm hoping that this is not the case for Germany, I have read some reports of a shortage though. Worrying


----------



## jcrew3002

I'll be downloading over PSN does this mean I can play it at 12:01Am since it will be the 17th here in USA???


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *theturbofd*
> 
> I have a copy for my PS3 and I must inform everyone to not believe anyone who says this looks anything remotely to GTA IV. These are false and can easily be seen in 1080p screenshots.


I'm a bit curious on the installation time on the PS3?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Same here, the distributor for Belgium apparently grossly underestimated the amout of copies required


Well, the delivery for mine is due 16th - 17th and since I didn't get it today, I will get it tomorrow








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> I'm a bit curious on the installation time on the PS3?


That varies depending on what hard drive you have









GT5 (also an 8GB install) took me about 30 minutes. If you have a different hard drive to mine (I am currently using the stock 120 GB Hitatch (?) HDD that came with it). if you installed an aftermarket SSD/HDD, then it could take anywhere between 5 minutes and 3 hours I suppose lol


----------



## Blk

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/16/grand-theft-auto-v-review

http://kotaku.com/grand-theft-auto-v-the-kotaku-review-1324730770


----------



## Boi 1da

Rev3 games review

Just called ups I can get mine tomorrow for sure.


----------



## Royraiden

Just watched a couple of reviews and I cant help but to feel sad.Why do we have to wait for the PC version??? I guess I'll just have to think about something else for a while.


----------



## flv1333

Well.. just for giggle i went to my local Expert (Best buy like store) and guess what I found on the shelves? Got me 2 straight away, one for me one for my brother. Installing it as I type. Damn it takes long....


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.metacritic.com/game/xbox-360/grand-theft-auto-v/critic-reviews

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Well.. just for giggle i went to my local Expert (Best buy like store) and guess what I found on the shelves? Got me 2 straight away, one for me one for my brother. Installing it as I type. Damn it takes long....


Just seems to take long.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Well.. just for giggle i went to my local Expert (Best buy like store) and guess what I found on the shelves? Got me 2 straight away, one for me one for my brother. Installing it as I type. Damn it takes long....


fellow norwegian?


----------



## majin662

psn: majingod
socialclub: majinv662


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

On Digital Download I heard they were letting people preload starting this past Saturday or Sunday? Not sure how true that is since I'm getting a physical copy. I would see if you can go ahead and download it, then it'll be ready when midnight rolls over.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

And I feel like a lone wolf in this thread with being the only Xbox GT that's been posted so far







(That I've seen anyway) lol


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> And I feel like a lone wolf in this thread with being the only Xbox GT that's been posted so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That I've seen anyway) lol


i'll post mine when i remember it


----------



## BlackVenom

9 hours... who all is going to a midnight release? The gamestop here said they were expecting a small army. I'll be militant if i don't get my copy


----------



## majin662

midnight release here. game + guide then go home and start what is probably going to be a painfully long 8GB install


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51371/the-free-gtav-ifruit-and-game-manual-companion-apps.html

iFruit app (available now for iOS, coming to Android and Windows Phone) will be available. The best part I saw about the app was the Los Santos Customs. You can customize a car from anywhere on your phone or tablet, and it'll be ready for you in game. If you choose to do it while you're playing the game, a mechanic will give you a call to come by the shop to pick it up. Starting to wonder if there is anything they hadn't thought of with this game...


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> 9 hours... who all is going to a midnight release? The gamestop here said they were expecting a small army. I'll be militant if i don't get my copy


Me and my brother are going to midnight release. Our store is expecting 150-200, and we're kind of a small area, compared to most others anyway. Getting my Collector's Edition.


----------



## andrews2547

Guys, I need help deciding what my first license plate in GTA V is going to be. So far I have narrowed it down to "ANUSTART" and "P3N15". If you have any better suggestions and don't mind me using it, let me know









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> And I feel like a lone wolf in this thread with being the only Xbox GT that's been posted so far
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (That I've seen anyway) lol


Ain't no body ever heard of a 1 man crew before.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> 9 hours... who all is going to a midnight release? The gamestop here said they were expecting a small army. I'll be militant if i don't get my copy


And be with a load of peasant neckbeards? I don't think so.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

http://metro.co.uk/2013/09/16/rockstar-advises-against-full-gta-v-install-download-version-may-be-inferior-4029136/

Rockstar suggests not installing the full game on a HDD. Apparently this is what is causing a lot of pop in in some of the videos people have seen. This could be bad news for people that bought the digital version as far as quality of the game goes.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

http://www.ign.com/wikis/gta-5/Cheats_and_Secrets?utm_campaign=ign+main+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social#Xbox_360_GTA_5_Cheat_Codes

IGN already has some of the cheat codes up.


----------



## andrews2547

I haven't even got it yet and I have already spent $21K in game


----------



## andrews2547

Well, as it turns out, both "ANUSTART" and "P3N15" were taken, I took "UMAD8R0" instead.

Also turns out your first car modifications are free if you use the app


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well, as it turns out, both "ANUSTART" and "P3N15" were taken, I took "UMAD8R0" instead.
> 
> Also turns out your first car modifications are free if you use the app


Yeah unfortunately it's not out for Android yet -_-


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... who's gonna call in sick tomorrow?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... who's gonna call in sick tomorrow?


I put in for tomorrow off months ago. Lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... who's gonna call in sick tomorrow?


I work for myself so I don't have to.


----------



## Floy

So, major dilemma here. I have never owned a console before (apart from the Sega Genesis). I could get a PS3 slim 500GB with GTA V for £199.99. Do I bite the bullet and get this or wait for a PS4 (and then get the PS4 version of the game - if it comes out)?

p.s. If the game comes out for windows, I will be getting that as well.


----------



## madbrayniak

honestly, with the PS4 being right around the corner I would just wait. If it were a year away I would say get the PS3 but we are talking a few months at this point.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> So, major dilemma here. I have never owned a console before (apart from the Sega Genesis). I could get a PS3 slim 500GB with GTA V for £199.99. Do I bite the bullet and get this or wait for a PS4 (and then get the PS4 version of the game - if it comes out)?
> 
> p.s. If the game comes out for windows, I will be getting that as well.


That's all really up to you and if you're willing to wait to play it. Me personally, I wouldn't be able to wait. Lol


----------



## Boi 1da

my boss told us that we cant call in unless we have a written doctor excuse or proof of where we were. I think I am to important to fire so I think I might test him









Who will is the OCN Crew leader?


----------



## UnAimed

http://www.joystiq.com/2013/09/16/rockstar-doesnt-recommend-installing-gta5-play-disc-on-360/


----------



## Timu

Amazon has shipped my copy...expect me to take lots of direct feed screenshots of this game!


----------



## WC_EEND

Urgh, never before have I hated the fact that my games shop opens at 2pm (in fairness, the bloke who runs it does so in combination with his day job, so yeah)


----------



## Floy

I managed to get on the ifruit app, however how do I actually order the plates? I type in the plate but I do not see any option to order the plate.


----------



## Blk

Just got an email from my retailer, I'll only get the game either wednesday or thursday. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUDGE.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Just got an email from my retailer, I'll only get the game either wednesday or thursday. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUDGE.


Damn that blows


----------



## AboutThreeFitty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Just got an email from my retailer, I'll only get the game either wednesday or thursday. FUUUUUUUUUUUUUDGE.


I paid Amazon extra to have it here Tues. and I looked at the shipping details and it says Weds. Thanks Amazon!









Such is life though.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW




----------



## chauge423

About to head out to gamestop to go pick up my copy! Still pretty pissed about no pc version yet but I just couldn't wait


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chauge423*
> 
> About to head out to gamestop to go pick up my copy! Still pretty pissed about no pc version yet but I just couldn't wait


Yeah been at ours since about 10. So ready


----------



## jcrew3002

10 more minutes and will have my digital download! Muhahaha, I wonder why more haven't downloaded the digital release instead of eating in line unless for the ultimate edition?


----------



## BlackVenom

1GB LEFT AND IT'S INSTALLED!!! Got the game around 0020.... there were probably 200 people. Pizza on it's way too... i'll be here all night!


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

About 1gb to go...


----------



## Ponycar

Decided to buy it online via psn so hopefully it'll be done before 2014


----------



## NvidiaStorm

My copy should be here Wednesday







PSN: mgs-andy22


----------



## andrews2547

Bye

Also while unboxing I noticed it smells like freshly pressed apples.

wut?


----------



## flv1333

I'm so bad at aiming in this game..... Anyone using the Eagle Eye KB and mouse converter? I'm thinking of getting it for this game...


----------



## SmokinWaffle

You guys see this?

http://imgur.com/gallery/XgWnu

http://imgur.com/a/gK1KT

Secret map messages..


----------



## Outcasst

Aliens!


----------



## Vlasov_581

just put in 3hrs. slept for 1. gonna be a zombie at work today. damn


----------



## newbrevolution

Has anyone tried multiplayer on the PS3? If so how is it? How does it compare to GTA 4 multiplayer?


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Has anyone tried multiplayer on the PS3? If so how is it? How does it compare to GTA 4 multiplayer?


Multiplayer isn't released yet.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Aliens!


Spoilers brah, use them.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Multiplayer isn't released yet.


What is this GTA Online I keep hearing about? Is this the multiplayer that hasn't been released? Thanks for the response.

I hope it is similar to GTA 4 multiplayer, I have had many fun evenings playing Free Roam at the Airport.


----------



## Toxsick

so sad, they didnt release it again on pc.. prollly with the next gen tittles...


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> What is this GTA Online I keep hearing about? Is this the multiplayer that hasn't been released? Thanks for the response.
> 
> I hope it is similar to GTA 4 multiplayer, I have had many fun evenings playing Free Roam at the Airport.


Yes, GTA Online is now a stand alone multiplayer that I believe is released October 1st. Anyone who purchased GTA 5 will get online free.


----------



## ACallander

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Toxsick*
> 
> so sad, they didnt release it again on pc.. prollly with the next gen tittles...


In the ISO for XBox there is code for PS4 and PC so it will come out just not released at the same time as consoles, just like previous GTA games.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> In the ISO for XBox there is code for PS4 and PC so it will come out just not released at the same time as consoles, just like previous GTA games.


Why months later? or even a halfyear was it with gta 4 i think.. i mean if they released it on Consoles & PC they had more money probably or iam wrong?
most of the PC gamers would pirate it anyway, that has been since forever;


----------



## Alonjar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Aliens!


Just wait until you meet Trevor...


----------



## BlackVenom

Driving mechanics are very different. Plus playing with a controller for the first time in a long time is weird.
Also, I towed a semi pulling a trailer. Win.


Spoiler: Comment about intro/tutorial mission



The beginning w/ the snow was such a tease.


----------



## Ponycar

Set it to download last night at midnight and it was finished when I woke up and after playing for about an hour it's great, graphics aren't too bad on ps3 and I'll enjoy it but will also replay on pc way in the future off a cheap steam sale.


----------



## andrews2547

Currently got ~5 hours in and it's absolutely brilliant. I haven't even done 1/3 of the missions yet and I completed the GTA IV story in around 7 hours.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> What is this GTA Online I keep hearing about? Is this the multiplayer that hasn't been released? Thanks for the response.
> 
> I hope it is similar to GTA 4 multiplayer, I have had many fun evenings playing Free Roam at the Airport.


It's completely different but in a good way. Watch the multiplayer trailer.


----------



## jcrew3002

Purchased over PSN and is stuck at 90% download.. Anyone else have problems downloading??


----------



## Ponycar

Be careful swimming because I went too deep and ran out of breath four times already

My download took about 3 hours but I started it about 11:45 PM last night


----------



## frankth3frizz

Im going crazy at work right now. I got one mission done last night and had to go to bed :/


----------



## andrews2547

Played 12 straight hours. The last time I played a game this long without any break was in 2006 when I got GTA SA on PC.

And I'm not even bored of it yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Be careful swimming because I went too deep and ran out of breath four times already
> 
> My download took about 3 hours but I started it about 11:45 PM last night


The amount of air you have left is under the map where the special bar is.


----------



## WC_EEND

I have to say, as a Belgian (and Genteneir as well), this game makes me feel proud (see: Soulwax FM, which is done by a DJ duo from Gent)


----------



## Floy

In the end I bit the bullet and got the PS3 super slim with GTA V. I received confirmation from Amazon that the order has despatched and should be delivered tomorrow!!


----------



## Timu

Playing it now, it's awesome so far!


----------



## Timu

Oh and a pic I took showing off the impressive scale:


----------



## Vlasov_581

lol. I got as far as the first van mission with chop. after that spent 2 hours driving around, ended up passing out and plowing through a crowd of people. woke up to the sounds of police sirens and screaming


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Playing this game like crazy and loving every bit of it. Just took a break to eat dinner. haha


----------



## HPE1000

My game is getting here tomorrow, I am patiently awaiting and trying not to read anything about the game yet, I am watching non spoiler videos but that is about it.









This will be the first game I play on the PS3 so that is going to be interesting, I just got it setup and made my account, someone had taken HPE1000 and they had only barely played 4 games....









Hopefully the ps3 controller wont be that much worse than the xbox, my hands are pretty large and the xbox controller feels borderline small in my hands so this ps3 controller might make my hands hurt pretty fast..



I wish it was just on the PC because this thing takes up a decent amount of space on my desk now.


----------



## jcrew3002

The lighting in this game is unreal! its absolutely stunning, not even ENB series on PC at 1440p had a lighting system like this. The morning sun in the distance reflecting off the cars like that is amazing! I'll be posting a series of screenshots of just that aspect. For a game to look this good on 6 year old hardware is incredible, imagine the PS4 running this game.. would be worth a total play through again

I have to say I don't like the new driving style, its more midnight club-ish arcade style I am a fan of simulated driving. I liked the handling of GTA 4 more, the cars felt more real, at high speeds regular cars don't grip the road like an Audi R8. A regular car should slide when turning at high speeds (70-100mph), i mean terribly slide like this:




GTA 4 did that, and it was more of an enjoyable challange, i dont think taking a sharp corner at 55mph is too realistic. I hope the PC version will have a car handling mod


----------



## Thetbrett

man. Local game retailer selling 500gb ps3 with GTA5 and Splinter Cell blacklist for 399 AU, tempting, so tempting, and then there's Gran Turismo 6 in December..and The Last of Me...sigh, I think I may relent..Sony, you win.


----------



## eternal7trance

To anyone who is having trouble with textures/objects popping in because they have the game stored on the HDD only, I switched my PS3 HDD to a 120gb SSD I had sitting around and now the problem is gone.


----------



## HPE1000

So, everyone seems to be saying that gta5 driving is 10x worse than gta4, anyone agree/disagree?


----------



## Sydfrey24

This spoilers are killing me. It pays to be patient anyway, So I'll only be getting this on PC. Rockstar please don't disappoint me.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, everyone seems to be saying that gta5 driving is 10x worse than gta4, anyone agree/disagree?


Agree: they should have given an option for simulated or Arcade style driving.. Mafia 3 did it and with 5 years in development you think someone may have mentioned that option. You can't just jump from simulated driving (GTA4) to arcade style driving (GTA5) and not expect to ruffle a few feathers! Bad executive decision IMHO.

Becuase of this the game loses 40% of its appeal for me and this is an excellent game! It's called Grand Theft Auto ya know with cars.. Changing the driving style is monumental to this genre of game smh


----------



## Vlasov_581

after now of some 7hrs of gameplay, I can honestly put my hand on my heart and say "I like GTA4 driving physics more than GTA5"







don't get me wrong. these are nice, but the cars feel way too light and their suspension stiff


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, everyone seems to be saying that gta5 driving is 10x worse than gta4, anyone agree/disagree?


Personally I think it's better overall. They did get rid of that feeling of mass in GTA IV, but not too much. IMO I think it's a perfect hybrids of L.A. Noire handling and GTA IV handling.


----------



## HPE1000

It's sad how every game now has to be more geared towards kids and casual players because that is where the money is at, it was always fun to run/chase people online in gta4 in cars and be able to either get away from them or catch them because you were a better driver, I now fear that skill in driving is not going to matter.

Well, when it comes to the pc there are will be handling mods.

Maybe start a gta5 fix handing petition to at the very least to hear what R* says about this.


----------



## HPE1000

I am going to save my opinion on it though because I do not think gta4s car handling should ever be considered simulation, with the exception of sports cars (and even some sports cars did), most cars handled like boats, would fly 10+ feet into the air if you hit a curb or bump in the road, and needed you to turn at 20 mph even if it was a supercar like the infernus.


----------



## ACM

So does the game not have a quit option, you just quick save & leave to your consoles dashboard?


----------



## djinferno806

Dusted off the old Xbox and bought this game today.

Haven't played a console game in 2 + years. And man what a shock. 720p and almost no AA.

The gameplay itself is much better than gta4 however the technical issues bother me a lot.

For one the fps dips a lot and I mean A LOT! Can't maintain 30 fps to save its life. Secondly can't install the 2nd disc due to texture streaming issues similar to Skyrim. So slow loading and loud optical drive.

The other huge issue is the responsiveness or input lag. I don't remember other Xbox games being this bad. Maybe its just me. But fighting and driving are difficult due to this.

And yes the driving is terrible compared to 4. What a joke.

I'm still enjoying the game overall but these issues shouldn't have allowed it to get a perfect score.

Can't wait for PC version.

Still better than 4 thank god. Hated that one.


----------



## G woodlogger

Cars should have been like this:






Of cause the quality could not bee that high but similar style.

EDIT: You should GREENLIGHT it on steam.


----------



## Toxsick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> Cars should have been like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of cause the quality could not bee that high but similar style.
> 
> EDIT: You should GREENLIGHT it on steam.


+1 to what he said about publishers.


----------



## ScottyP

I am really liking the story so far, but man does Michael's daughter have the most annoying voice ever?


----------



## djinferno806

The son is the most annoying by far.


----------



## flv1333

I Just got to Trevor last night, so far he is my favorite character. He really fits in the GTA universe. It feels like its taking me ages to get to the missions, as I''m driving i always get that "ohh whats that?" and "ohh where does this road go?" and then I get killed by the cops


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> Cars should have been like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Of cause the quality could not bee that high but similar style.
> 
> EDIT: You should GREENLIGHT it on steam.


Bugbear quote: "I feel like the publishers don't get it, they want to apeal to the mass market. We feel that it would take away from the real racing feel"

Epic


----------



## jcrew3002

Petition already started:

Sign this to ask Rockstar to add an option for GTA4 style driving.

http://www.change.org/en-GB/petitions/rockstar-add-an-option-to-gta-5-to-change-the-driving-mechanics-back-to-gta-4-style-2?utm_source=guides&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=petition_created

Should I make a seperate thread for this??


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> So, everyone seems to be saying that gta5 driving is 10x worse than gta4, anyone agree/disagree?


I think that's subjective. One of the reasons I barely even played GTA IV was because of the driving, I absolutely loathed it. I find it better in GTA V.


----------



## falcon26

Why did they decide to wait 2 weeks before you could do multi player? I wanted to let me nephew free roam and just drive and mess around but it looks like you can't do that until multi player comes out or you finish all the missions


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> I Just got to Trevor last night, so far he is my favorite character. He really fits in the GTA universe. It feels like its taking me ages to get to the missions, as I''m driving i always get that "ohh whats that?" and "ohh where does this road go?" and then I get killed by the cops


Yeah! He's a phenomenal character. I was shocked at how he killed the Lost and the Damned's relevancy within minutes of being introduced. I mean, he


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



killed the main character that YOU played like right away!


The other characters kind of babied you in, while Trevor just jumps in with the ass-kicking, gun slinging, crazy meth head ******* stance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Why did they decide to wait 2 weeks before you could do multi player? I wanted to let me nephew free roam and just drive and mess around but it looks like you can't do that until multi player comes out or you finish all the missions


I was told they needed/wanted more time to work on the online multiplayer capabilities. It's being dubbed as a standalone game that is simply launched off the "Play" disc. It's also going to be much more extensive. Everything available in single-player mode will be available in multiplayer mode and there will even be group missions...similar to the way Red Dead Redemption had.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I think that's subjective. One of the reasons I barely even played GTA IV was because of the driving, I absolutely loathed it. I find it better in GTA V.


Yes, it's 100% subjective. I enjoyed GTA IV and played it MOSTLY for the driving and enjoyed the "sloppy" driving style. HOWEVER I enjoyed GTA V's driving style MUCH more. It's more stable, but at the same time you can manage to be sloppy by using the e-brake, rear brakes, by swinging out your rear end, ect. I also don't understand the argument of the vehicles being "Indestructible" because I have managed to ruin SEVERAL vehicles to the point where they will not run.


----------



## LocoDiceGR

which dvd i install on xbox 360 to play singleplayer dvd1 or 2??


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BALANTAKOS*
> 
> which dvd i install on xbox 360 to play singleplayer dvd1 or 2??


Install the one labeled Disc 1:Install. Once it's done installing, put Disc 2lay in your disc drive and launch the game.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I think that's subjective. One of the reasons I barely even played GTA IV was because of the driving, I absolutely loathed it. I find it better in GTA V.


I thought the driving was fine in GTA IV. In GTA V I find the driving interesting. I see the learning curve but welcome it.

Edit: I guess if anything I wish you could slide easier in GTA V. I did notice however that there is a cheat code to make the cars slide. I didn't try this so I am unsure what that really means.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Why did they decide to wait 2 weeks before you could do multi player? I wanted to let me nephew free roam and just drive and mess around but it looks like you can't do that until multi player comes out or you finish all the missions


Probably more time to fine tune and polish, plus online time line takes place after the main story.


----------



## majin662

I may have to switch to a smaller monitor to play this. Played it all day yesterday on my brand new 1080p 55inch and the jaggies almost gave me a headache.

Watching my friend play on his small monitor here at work and the aliasing is all but gone. I knew it'd be less noticeable going smaller but didn't think they'd all but vanish


----------



## Floy

Thinking this is due to massive server load, but is it just me or Is Social Club horrendously slow for everyone?


----------



## majin662

its real hit or miss but at least theyve already come out and said so


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> Thinking this is due to massive server load, but is it just me or Is Social Club horrendously slow for everyone?


Yeah it is, it was even messing up bad 2 days before the game dropped, to the point where I could not sign into social club for gta4 on the pc, so I could not play multiplayer.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Floy*
> 
> Thinking this is due to massive server load, but is it just me or Is Social Club horrendously slow for everyone?


I can't upload snapmatic pics, so issues here as well.


----------



## GAMERIG

RockStar, SUPER PROFITZ!
Quote:


> Grand Theft Auto V Exceeds $800 Million In Worldwide Sales At Launch
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Talk about a terrific first day, Rockstar has confirmed with us that in the first 24 hour Take-Two Interactive Software and the Grand Theft Auto Series has beaten its record with over $800 million in launch-day sales.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> "Beginning at midnight on Monday, consumers around the world gathered in anticipation to be among the first to experience the evolution of this remarkable series. In North America alone, more than 8,300 stores opened their doors at midnight to welcome fans whose loyalty and enthusiasm were rewarded with what The New York Times called 'the most immersive spectacle in interactive entertainment'. We are incredibly proud of Rockstar Games' creative achievement and could not be more pleased with the success of this launch."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *Link*
Click to expand...


----------



## majin662

Profitable after 1 day.


----------



## HPE1000

The ups truck just pulled up!


----------



## HPE1000




----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Grand Theft Auto V Sells 1.57 Million Copies in the UK Day 1, Becomes the Fastest Selling Game Ever
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> We'll keep our eyes peeled for any news of North America sales for Grand Theft Auto V, but as it stands right now, Rockstar's latest blockbuster had an impresive first day at retail in the UK, moving 1.57 million copies and generating £65 million in revenue on the PS3 and Xbox 360, according to Chart-Track.
> 
> 
> 
> Link 1, Link 2
Click to expand...


----------



## She loved E

Anybody else having issues with sound being reeealy quiet on PS3? I didn't realize how much I jacked the sound up last night & when I turned on the A/V today I almost blew my sub (and eardrums).

I guess it'll work but I'd hate to kill my speakers next time I forget to turn the volume down after playing...


----------



## UnAimed

Well, I couldn't wait any longer for my Amazon preorder to arrive so I bought the game in store and surprisingly it also came with the preorder bonus. Happily playing now


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Anybody else having issues with sound being reeealy quiet on PS3? I didn't realize how much I jacked the sound up last night & when I turned on the A/V today I almost blew my sub (and eardrums).
> 
> I guess it'll work but I'd hate to kill my speakers next time I forget to turn the volume down after playing...


I know what you mean


----------



## GAMERIG

GTA V fans,

I heard the rumors saying, *there isn't anymore rampages, hidden packages, police, free, ambulance missions and stuff* in GTA V, is that true?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Haven't gotten a chance to play yet, and probably won't until this weekend, but question about the radio. On the PC with GTA IV, there were a couple of really funny talk radio channels (one was liberal, the other conservative), plus a custom channel that you can add your own music too. Do they have funny talk stations and a custom station on PS3 for GTA V?


----------



## pcenvy88

But GTA IV they waited 7 months to release the PC version... so why do we assume that its coming so soon?


----------



## HPE1000

Okay, to be honest, this game visually looks pretty bad, way worse than gta4 on he pc, but that is to be expected.

Anything more than 30-50 feet infront of you seems to be very blurry and the game is rather choppy.

I googled gta5 blurry and found a thread where someone else in my same situation (pc gamer, first ps3 game they have played) and they were asking why the game looked blurry and if there was anything he could do. Obviously of all the answers none of them were nice, all of them telling him his hdmi cable is broken, he needs his eyes checked and that his tv is really bad and that he needs to go to wallmart and get a new screen (in an insulting manor, like he is poor or something)

Also all the textures are very basic looking. I guess I was expecting too much when all the console gamers are saying this is an amazing looking game, some people in that thread were also saying that gta5 is visually a next generation game...

I am playing on a 24 inch monitor and its just so jaggedy and blurry, my ps3 settings are configured so the console can display all resolutions also.

Anything setup wrong or is this just how it is?




One thing I am going to say is though, I do actually like the new driving style, it is not as bad as I was expecting.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Wow that does look pretty jarring. Makes me wonder wht PC and PS4 will end up with.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Okay, to be honest, this game visually looks pretty bad, way worse than gta4 on he pc, but that is to be expected.
> 
> Anything more than 30-50 feet infront of you seems to be very blurry and the game is rather choppy.
> 
> I googled gta5 blurry and found a thread where someone else in my same situation (pc gamer, first ps3 game they have played) and they were asking why the game looked blurry and if there was anything he could do. Obviously of all the answers none of them were nice, all of them telling him his hdmi cable is broken, he needs his eyes checked and that his tv is really bad and that he needs to go to wallmart and get a new screen (in an insulting manor, like he is poor or something)
> 
> Also all the textures are very basic looking. I guess I was expecting too much when all the console gamers are saying this is an amazing looking game, some people in that thread were also saying that gta5 is visually a next generation game...
> 
> I am playing on a 24 inch monitor and its just so jaggedy and blurry, my ps3 settings are configured so the console can display all resolutions also.
> 
> Anything setup wrong or is this just how it is?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I am going to say is though, I do actually like the new driving style, it is not as bad as I was expecting.


Welcome to console gaming, I, like you, went from a PC i5 3570k, GTX 680 overclocked and a 1440p monitor to a Ps3 and i almost had a stroke when I saw the graphics! The drop in graphics is too horrid to put into words. Nothing is wrong with your setup, your console is working with 256MB Ram... Yes 256MB RAM vs the 8GB+ in a gaming PC. From a console gamers perspective YES Gta 5 is the best graphics ever because it really is compared to other Ps3 titles, for PC gamers on the other hand GTA 5 looks very basic and with no AA and at 720p you'd think something was wrong with your setup..

I got used to the graphical change since I have no choice right now, my next PC wont be until sometime in 2014 and yes I will get the latest hardware and another 1440p monitor when I hop back into gaming!


----------



## brfield

I know how you feel, same thing here on Xbox 360 on a 23" monitor that doesn't have this problem on anything else.


----------



## HPE1000

The thing is I played on the xbox 360 for sooo long and I only recently switched to pc gaming last year, I guess I forgot how bad it was in that years time


----------



## brfield

I usually try get some good PC games, but all my friends have an Xbox so it's a good way for me to keep in touch and just chill out. PC is for more serious games.


----------



## manny123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> Haven't gotten a chance to play yet, and probably won't until this weekend, but question about the radio. On the PC with GTA IV, there were a couple of really funny talk radio channels (one was liberal, the other conservative), plus a custom channel that you can add your own music too. Do they have funny talk stations and a custom station on PS3 for GTA V?


Yeah I think I remember with GTA IV there was quite a few talk show radio stations. In this one they have them but its seems just to be one dedicated talk show radio - West Coast Talk. I also came across a different one that appears only in the countryside parts. Most of the others that I've listened to were music with some containing news segments like Weasel News. I don't think there is custom radio on consoles.

It looks fantastic and even more when considering what they have managed on this old hardware. I especially like it when the sun is starting to set. It lacks AA of any sort it which is the thing that spoils the visuals for me. A pc version with none of the compromises. AA, higher draw distance etc. along with better frame rates and shorter loading times is gonna be amazing. Just needs optimization unlike a mess the GTA IV port was at launch.

I'm not too far into the main story yet even though I've spent about 7 hours but I like Michael. I've also been exploring the game world for a while and yet there are massive parts of areas I haven't even gotten round to yet.

I don't know how to feel about the driving yet but I am needing to get used to the change as I feel I prefer IV's a bit more.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

GTA V's graphics are bad because you're playing it on a 7 year old console with graphics capabilities comparable to a 7800GTX. Not to mention the system has 256MB of RAM... The only reason they're able to make a game this intense on a current gen console is by hardware and software optimization. The game is likely running at a native resolution of 1024x576 and upscaled to your TV's resolution.

Try to play a game with similar graphics on a PC with similar specifications and tell me how it goes..

If you expected anything above GTA IV console-quality graphics and 25-30FPS, you're either naive or uneducated on how console games work.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> GTA V's graphics are bad because you're playing it on a 7 year old console with graphics capabilities comparable to a 7800GTX. Not to mention the system has 256MB of RAM... The only reason they're able to make a game this intense on a current gen console is by hardware and software optimization. The game is likely running at a native resolution of 1024x576 and upscaled to your TV's resolution.
> 
> Try to play a game with similar graphics on a PC with similar specifications and tell me how it goes..
> 
> If you expected anything above GTA IV console-quality graphics and 25-30FPS, you're either *naive or uneducated on how console games work*.


....I am glad you have to be so nice about it.

I just wanted to ask fellow pc gamers if they were having similar experiences because asking a console only gamer would be worthless since I already stated above all of them are saying gta5 is the best looking game ever... I also said that I had primarily played console games on the xbox for years before I got my pc and that I didn't remember it being that bad, there is absolutely no need for you to be so condescending.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ....I am glad you have to be so nice about it.
> 
> I just wanted to ask fellow pc gamers if they were having similar experiences because asking a console only gamer would be worthless since I already stated above all of them are saying gta5 is the best looking game ever... I also said that I had primarily played console games on the xbox for years before I got my pc and that I didn't remember it being that bad, there is absolutely no need for you to be so condescending.


It wasn't meant to be insulting, however I can see how it could be seen that way. I was trying to put it into perspective for your general Overclock.net user. We all build our PC's, so I assume we'd all understand.


----------



## Outcasst

If I'm sitting close up to my screen, then it doesn't look too great. But when I'm in bed playing, a good 6 feet away, the game looks really good (apart from the framerate).


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If I'm sitting close up to my screen, then it doesn't look too great. But when I'm in bed playing, a good 6 feet away, the game looks really good (apart from the framerate).


I might hook it up to my tv, hopefully it wont look too bad from far, its 51 inches so I am skeptical.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> If I'm sitting close up to my screen, then it doesn't look too great. But when I'm in bed playing, a good 6 feet away, the game looks really good (apart from the framerate).


Just tried it and yes, it looks a lot better from a distance, yay!


----------



## jcrew3002

Just did the mission were we repo the motorcycle and I must say the driving mechanics are DISGUSTING! The bike barley leans on a turn as if it has training wheels.. All vehicles turn from the center... TURN FROM THE CENTER!! as if there is a toothpic in the center of the car beibg turned.. what happened to cars turning with thier front wheels!? Every car is the exact same wieght and drive the exact same way, what a waste of cars why have so many different types of acts if they all DRIVE NEAR 90% THE SAME!! Make 1 car 1 truck and 1 bike and that's it, that's all you have to do since they all drive the same!, and the bike driving mechanics are a joke, even Saints Row had the decency to have an ounce of realisim.. I hope I can get a refund for this lousy game.


----------



## Ponycar

Zero problems with the driving, I found 4 to have way too much body roll and I prefer 5s stiffer mechanics


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> GTA V fans,
> 
> I heard the rumors saying, *there isn't anymore rampages, hidden packages, police, free, ambulance missions and stuff* in GTA V, is that true?


Trevor has rampage missions. I haven't bothered trying to see if there are cop/ambulance missions. And there are "hidden package" missions as well.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> GTA V's graphics are bad because you're playing it on a 7 year old console with graphics capabilities comparable to a 7800GTX. Not to mention the system has 256MB of RAM... The only reason they're able to make a game this intense on a current gen console is by hardware and software optimization. The game is likely running at a native resolution of 1024x576 and upscaled to your TV's resolution.
> 
> Try to play a game with similar graphics on a PC with similar specifications and tell me how it goes..
> 
> If you expected anything above GTA IV console-quality graphics and 25-30FPS, you're either naive or uneducated on how console games work.


it's 512MB. and yes. my original Xbox 360 Core from 2006 runs this game like crap. Sometimes it's a straight up slide show. my new Xbox 360 E(that looks like Xbox one), runs this game flawlessly at 25 to 30


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ponycar*
> 
> Zero problems with the driving, I found 4 to have way too much body roll and I prefer 5s stiffer mechanics


I understand the crowd that likes arcade style driving with stiffer mechanics, the problem is Rockstar went from realistic to stiff/ cartoony a DRAMTIC change in driving style many like me will want a refund. It's the equivalent you ordering a hamburger and your given an apple pie.. Not what your expecting it's a big change, it would've been better to include an option to use GTA 4 style mechanics, Rockstar essentials gave people like me the finger and decided to pander to the masses who love no challenge what so ever when driving.. Just press the gas and flow mindlessly from place to place, yuck, where is the challenge?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> I understand the crowd that likes arcade style driving with stiffer mechanics, the problem is Rockstar went from realistic to stiff/ cartoony a DRAMTIC change in driving style many like me will want a refund. It's the equivalent you ordering a hamburger and your given an apple pie.. Not what your expecting it's a big change, it would've been better to include an option to use GTA 4 style mechanics, Rockstar essentials gave people like me the finger and decided to pander to the masses who love no challenge what so ever when driving.. Just press the gas and flow mindlessly from place to place, yuck, where is the challenge?


See, I don't understand this. GTA IV had very sloppy driving, all the cars had the exact same exhaust note and even the "off road" vehicles weren't any more capable than other vehicles. In this game, off road vehicle such as dune buggies can actually climb rocks while others can't, all vehicles have a different exhaust tone, and the driving is stiffer and more tamed.

I personally like GTA V driving much more. If I want my rear end to swing out, all I have to do is hit A and use the e-brake.


----------



## Anth0789

Playing it on PS3 sure is laggy as hell during day time but night time the game runs better for some reason kinda weird.

Just plugged it to my 144hz monitor and its way smoother on it compared to my 120hz TV.


----------



## eternal7trance

The biggest thing I hate about this game is that you can't map gas/brake to X and Square for the PS3 like every other racing game out there. My fingers get tired using the sloppy trigger buttons.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Has anyone already strolled the whole map? How was it? Did also anyone went on the burrow above the hill? lolz


----------



## Vlasov_581

this game has consumed me like no other. can't stop playing it. the story is amazing. it's like a mixture of Ocean's 11's recruiting tactics, Italian Job's getaway style, Lethal Weapon 2's stilt house destruction lol, Heat's robbery to police connection. now whoever said that Michael's house is the best? The house Franklin gets is WAAAY better. which it had a bigger garage though. Also yea. Rockstar needs to add simulation style driving to this game. kind of like how Mafia 2 did, where you could choose between normal/arcade and simulation. oh and the water in this game, especially ocean, looks extremely good for a console. I always thought Just Cause 2's water was the best, until now


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> GTA V fans,
> 
> I heard the rumors saying, *there isn't anymore rampages, hidden packages, police, free, ambulance missions and stuff* in GTA V, is that true?


No rampages (there wasn't any in GTA IV either), hidden packages =UFO parts, not sure about ambulance or police missions because I haven't driven a police car or ambulance yet. Taxi missions are back though.


----------



## SinX7

Almost at 50%. And I gotta admit, this is my favorite game of all time, tie with GTA: SA (1st place). There are some changes they I don't like, but its minor, and everything else is excellent. Beautiful visual for a console game also! Imagine it for PS4 and PC release!

My personal rating 10/10.


----------



## Outcasst

Has anybody noticed that there are no police cars driving around? Sure they turn up when there's a crime but you don't get any patrol cars like you used to in the other games that you could randomly hit.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> GTA V's graphics are bad because you're playing it on a 7 year old console with graphics capabilities comparable to a 7800GTX. Not to mention the system has 256MB of RAM... The only reason they're able to make a game this intense on a current gen console is by hardware and software optimization. The game is likely running at a native resolution of 1024x576 and upscaled to your TV's resolution.
> 
> Try to play a game with similar graphics on a PC with similar specifications and tell me how it goes..
> 
> If you expected anything above GTA IV console-quality graphics and 25-30FPS, you're either naive or uneducated on how console games work.


Um, the game is in 1280x720...


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody noticed that there are no police cars driving around? Sure they turn up when there's a crime but you don't get any patrol cars like you used to in the other games that you could randomly hit.


I think this is more realistic actually. I'm not sure how it is in the US, but here in Europe it is rare to just see the police driving around.


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody noticed that there are no police cars driving around? Sure they turn up when there's a crime but you don't get any patrol cars like you used to in the other games that you could randomly hit.


Now that you mention it, Iv'e only ever seen them parked at the Police Stations, never actually patrolling the "hood"









On another topic though, I really like the new getaway system with the visibility cones, it makes it a bit easier to escape.


----------



## manny123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Has anybody noticed that there are no police cars driving around? Sure they turn up when there's a crime but you don't get any patrol cars like you used to in the other games that you could randomly hit.


You are right, I haven't seen them a lot as previous ones so far. Once at night I did have a cop car overtake me from behind with sirens flashing going to some crime and at the same time I had a fire engine with sirens on going past me in the opposite direction. At that moment just felt the game was living its own world.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No rampages (there wasn't any in GTA IV either), hidden packages =UFO parts, not sure about ambulance or police missions because I haven't driven a police car or ambulance yet. Taxi missions are back though.


Trevor has rampage missions


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *She loved E*
> 
> Anybody else having issues with sound being reeealy quiet on PS3? I didn't realize how much I jacked the sound up last night & when I turned on the A/V today I almost blew my sub (and eardrums).
> 
> I guess it'll work but I'd hate to kill my speakers next time I forget to turn the volume down after playing...


Odd, I have the exact opposite issue. I have my sound system turned down more than normal well I play because it seems louder than normal.


----------



## falcon26

I wish you were able to do more stuff off story. Like walk into shops houses explore and get into other areas etc. I was kinda bummed when I found out you can't go into nearly half the shops and stuff you see. 90% of everything is always locked. I hope in multi player mode you can...


----------



## illuz

http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V

What is this?


----------



## WC_EEND

on a somewhat related note to the post above me, does anyone know wether you can drive the train outside of that one mission?


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V
> 
> What is this?


A dream coming true?

Edit : Just saw the potential release date : 22/11/2013. That would be amazing!!!

Has anyone found and flew the Titan? I'm really impress with this one. Can't wait to fly it in about 6 month.....


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V
> 
> What is this?


Is this really for real?


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V
> 
> What is this?


????!!!!! Similar release time for PS4/XBone..


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

I'll be "that guy" and say I wouldn't hold my breath. Not that soon anyway. Hopefully they prove me wrong.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Um, the game is in 1280x720...


I said likely. I never looked up what resolution it ran at, but I assumed it ran lower because it's such a graphically intense game for current generation console hardware.

My only hope is that the PS4/Xbox One versions run @ native 1080P @ at least 30FPS


----------



## HPE1000

Well so far I am very happy with this game, I think I played around 8 hours last night lol


----------



## newbrevolution

Is there a social club group for OCN? I just signed up and am curious what I do now...


----------



## andrews2547

I completed the story and this wins as the longest game I have played, which is a good thing. I also pretty much exclusively played the story. I still have a ton more things to do.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *illuz*
> 
> http://www.gameseek.co.uk/pd/VideoGamesycs65a12qv/Grand-Theft-Auto-5-GTA-V
> 
> What is this?


Place holder.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> A dream coming true?
> 
> Edit : Just saw the potential release date : 22/11/2013. That would be amazing!!!
> 
> Has anyone found and flew the Titan? I'm really impress with this one. Can't wait to fly it in about 6 month.....


Release date is march - may 2014


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Release date is march - may 2014


I knew you would jump on this one ;-)

I know with the past experiences, it make more sense. But still, November 2013 would be amazing


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Is there a social club group for OCN? I just signed up and am curious what I do now...


I've seen these

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclockdotnet_crew

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclockdotnet_na

But I'm not sure if they're active/official. We should get something proper going.

ps: finally got my game







installing


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I've seen these
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclockdotnet_crew
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclockdotnet_na
> 
> But I'm not sure if they're active/official. We should get something proper going.


Does anyone know if those mentioned by Blk are official? I agree though, seems to be many of us playing the game, lets have an OCN Social Club.


----------



## Boi 1da

The overclockdotnet_na looks like someone set it up a few days ago. The other looks like it been dead for a while besides that one guy leaving.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Trevor has rampage missions. I haven't bothered trying to see if there are cop/ambulance missions. And there are "hidden package" missions as well.
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No rampages (there wasn't any in GTA IV either), hidden packages =UFO parts, not sure about ambulance or police missions because I haven't driven a police car or ambulance yet. Taxi missions are back though.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Dudes, Thank you for replied my question, I really appreciated it. I pay the REP+ You really deserve!


----------



## newbrevolution

I noticed that as well, the older one looks more legit seeing that the url and logo are present...

If no one claims either club we will need to create a new one.


----------



## G woodlogger

Just what to mention that the game "Next car game" that I posted a video about yesterday, was also greenlighted on steam yesterday







.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I said likely. I never looked up what resolution it ran at, but I assumed it ran lower because it's such a graphically intense game for current generation console hardware.
> 
> My only hope is that the PS4/Xbox One versions run @ native 1080P @ at least 30FPS


Yeah that would be amazing!


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I think this is more realistic actually. I'm not sure how it is in the US, but here in Europe it is rare to just see the police driving around.


I actually see cops just driving around all the time here in Denver. But part of my route to work takes me into areas that I imagine have more crime around. I haven't seen them driving around at all where I live.

Thought I wouldn't get a chance to play till this weekend, but managed to play a little bit last night. I plugged the PS3 into my BenQ 120Hz monitor and plugged in my A700 headphones. Awesome. I knew the graphics would be console graphics going in so I didn't let it bother me at all. For what it is, it looks fine. I haven't really noticed any lag or noticable frame drops. For the msot part the controls are ok, though I haven't quite figured out shooting from cars yet. Seems like I am unable to aim at all unless actually shooting. And the cars handle soooo much better than they did in GTA IV where it was vertually impossible to make any turns at higher speeds. Does that make it more arcadish, sure, but it works for me.

And no one asked me if I wanted to go bowling, so yes, I am having fun!


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Um, the game is in 1280x720...


No it probably isn't. This many jaggies and blurriness seems like its sub HD resolution. A lot of games do this to achieve playable fps. If you can call it that. COD has been doing this for years. The Xbox scaler then upscales it to 720p/1080p based on your settings you selected.


----------



## manny123

Digital Foundry confirmed it is 1280x720 on both ps3 and 360.


----------



## djinferno806

Cool thanks for the correction. I should know by now that digital foundry would've done this test lol.


----------



## manny123

lol yeah they had it up before I even received my copy that same morning.


----------



## Timu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> No it probably isn't. This many jaggies and blurriness seems like its sub HD resolution. A lot of games do this to achieve playable fps. If you can call it that. COD has been doing this for years. The Xbox scaler then upscales it to 720p/1080p based on your settings you selected.


Digital Foundry confirmed that it's 720p. It's also using a post AA called FXAA, so that explains the blurriness as well along with having no actually good AA so you see jaggies often. If it was less than 720p it would had looked a lot worse, but thankfully that's not the case.


----------



## djinferno806

Lol yes read above. Someone mentioned that and I acknowledged my mistaken assumption. Which BTW was an educated guess based on the mess of bluriness and jaggies.


----------



## hrockh

Some apparently "beta tester screens". Hopefully they're the real deal













Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/GTAV/comments/1mngpb/dev_build_pc/

EDIT:

Quote:


> About version: 30/60 fps lock(swap) lock 1280x720(1920x1080 with black bars like LA NOIRE ) Middle graphics lock Good optimization (GTX 550 50~60fps)


EDIT2, FWIW:


----------



## awdrifter

Is it possible to create custom radio station in GTA V? I remember in GTA IV you can play your own music in a custom radio station (at least on the PC version).


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> Is it possible to create custom radio station in GTA V? I remember in GTA IV you can play your own music in a custom radio station (at least on the PC version).


Not on console, maybe next gen







(at least on console)


----------



## djinferno806

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Some apparently "beta tester screens". Hopefully they're the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/GTAV/comments/1mngpb/dev_build_pc/
> 
> EDIT:
> EDIT2, FWIW:


I'm hopeful however some things dont sit right. He dodges a lot of questions. And this is the first I've heard of beta testers taking a copy home. Internal beta anyway.


----------



## dafour

It has the word fake written all over it ^^

Honestly i'm really bummed about the car handling,its like playing a ridge racer game.
Sure hope a PC version will allow us to modify the handling to IV levels.
And the AI doesnt ram each other anymore on the highway,they have like super reflexes


----------



## djinferno806

That's what I've been saying. Car physics are poop.

A lot of people seem to like it. Turning motorcycles is so weird and unnatural.... I feel like I'm playing a game from the 90's with primitive driving. Just my opinion though.


----------



## Timu

The scale in this game is extremely impressive.


----------



## djinferno806

Your avatar is extremely impressive.

GTA V on the other is pissing me off. I just stole the sub and when your on the water surface it drops to like 5-10 fps... I wanted to toss my controller at the Xbox... Ughh


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Some apparently "beta tester screens". Hopefully they're the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/GTAV/comments/1mngpb/dev_build_pc/
> 
> EDIT:
> EDIT2, FWIW:


There's already a thread fir it : http://www.overclock.net/t/1427803/gp-gta-v-pc-port-already-in-beta-testing-phase-first-screens-leaked/20_20#post_20833565

As somebody mentionned, on of the pictures show Windows in Russian. A guy from Toronto....Impossible? No. But interesting enough to call it fake.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djinferno806*
> 
> Your avatar is extremely impressive.
> 
> GTA V on the other is pissing me off. I just stole the sub and when your on the water surface it drops to like 5-10 fps... I wanted to toss my controller at the Xbox... Ughh


I just did that mission last night and I was laughing whenever I surfaced, absolute slideshow lol


----------



## aidhanc

Just finished the story missions, definitely worth the money







. A bit short but still very fun.


----------



## Toxsick

Nice AA & AD Mr Dev Build. must be on console....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Some apparently "beta tester screens". Hopefully they're the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/GTAV/comments/1mngpb/dev_build_pc/
> 
> EDIT:
> EDIT2, FWIW:


"Hello, im Rockstar Toronto beta tester."

So then why is it in Russian? Last time I looked, Toronto was in Canada and not Russia.

Also games testers wouldn't be allowed to have fraps or bit torrent on their work computers and they wouldn't be allowed to take a game in development home to test on their home computer. A computer at Rockstar wouldn't have games from another publisher on it either (such as Crysis 3, Mirrors Edge, etc.). The visuals also look identical to the console version. Notice how it's also using 2% CPU, there is no way a game like GTA V would use 2% of the CPU. At least without running below 5 fps.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> "Hello, im Rockstar Toronto beta tester."
> 
> So then why is it in Russian? Last time I looked, Toronto was in Canada and not Russia.
> 
> Also games testers wouldn't be allowed to have fraps or bit torrent on their work computers and they wouldn't be allowed to take a game in development home to test on their home computer. A computer at Rockstar wouldn't have games from another publisher on it either (such as Crysis 3, Mirrors Edge, etc.). The visuals also look identical to the console version. Notice how it's also using 2% CPU, there is no way a game like GTA V would use 2% of the CPU. At least without running below 5 fps.


(please put under spoiler all the images, thanks  )

Another thing.. why would you play it windowed?
A simple screenshot showing the keyboard commands and/or graphic setting would have been enough as a proof. Another UK e-tailer is showing November as a release date, as posted before. If R make it available for PC before the end of the year it'd be sweet. 
Only time will tell.


----------



## djinferno806

I highly doubt this is real however 2 points about the above comments.

To play devil's advocate:

Here in Toronto we have quite a big Russian community so I don't see why he can't primarily speak Russian and not as fluent in English. Toronto is known for multi cultural population. Although I do doubt that a closed beta would include Russian language.

Secondly why not play it in Windowed mode when doing bug reports? No alt tabbing would make so much faster and more efficient note taking or running bug app.

Just some thoughts.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Some apparently "beta tester screens". Hopefully they're the real deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source: http://www.reddit.com/r/GTAV/comments/1mngpb/dev_build_pc/
> 
> EDIT:
> EDIT2, FWIW:


if its already in Beta could it be out by November???


----------



## GAMERIG

Rockstar's HUGE PROFITS from console game sale!
Quote:


> *Source*
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Take-Two Interactive announced today that based on internal estimates it believes Grand Theft Auto 5 sales have surpassed $1 billion during its first three days at retail. According to the company, the game is the fastest product to achieve that milestone.
Click to expand...

I can't believe saying, PC games can't beat Console games sale's break records.


----------



## GAMERIG

Super Hot Model Kate Upton -


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Rockstar's HUGE PROFITS from console game sale!
> I can't believe saying, PC games can't beat Console games sale's break records.


Why would we want to?.. Steam has games for $5-$30 dollars.. vs $60 console games at those prices theyll make record breaking sales if they sale only to a small city loooool. Sales record? Thats like saying you can't beat the amount of slaps to face I've taken lol

Now in the hardware price department we get more slaps but the payoff is worth it ha


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Why would we want to?.. Steam has games for $5-$30 dollars.. vs $60 console games at those prices theyll make record breaking sales if they sale only to a small city loooool. Sales record? Thats like saying you can't beat the amount of slaps to face I've taken lol
> 
> Now in the hardware price department we get more slaps but the payoff is worth it ha


...big games like gta don't sell for 30 on release for the pc, be realistic, it takes time for that to happen.


----------



## Blk

Guys do you think it's okay to play GTA Online without a mic? I've seen things like if you shout IRL the cashiers get you the money faster,and I can see how it's useful for team tactics when doing heists. But I don't have a headset for my ps3.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Guys do you think it's okay to play GTA Online without a mic? I've seen things like if you shout IRL the cashiers get you the money faster,and I can see how it's useful for team tactics when doing heists. But I don't have a headset for my ps3.


Just about any USB mic works well


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Just about any USB mic works well


I know and I was gonna say I don't have any, but I suddenly remembered my ps2's eyetoy camera. Just tried it and it works as a mic 







awesome


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> "The sales easily break the previous record set when Activision Blizzard Inc.'s 'Call of Duty: Black Ops II' hit $1 billion in worldwide sales in 15 days in December," the Wall Street Journal's Ben Fox Rubin wrote of the game's sales rate. "In comparison, the blockbuster 2009 movie 'Avatar,' the highest-grossing film ever, reached $1 billion in 17 days."
> 
> *Source*


Whoa, GTA V already beats Call of Duty: Black Ops II and the blockbuster 2009 movie 'Avatar!

Anyway...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> ...big games like gta don't sell for 30 on release for the pc, be realistic, it takes time for that to happen.


Amen to that!


----------



## HPE1000

Just went as high as I could in a helicopter, oh..my..god.. you can go so high up.


----------



## GAMERIG

There is a very special mystery specimen in GTA V like Fallout 3 did.
Warning Spoiler - Here check out


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TNcwPfYW83Y


----------



## Sydfrey24

GTA V will hit 1$ Billion in just a day, if they included the PC platform on their release. Nuff said.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> GTA V will hit 1$ Billion in just a day, if they included the PC platform on their release. Nuff said.


Maybe. There's no telling how many people would have bought a PC version in place of the console version they ended up getting if that were the case. Rockstar will end up making more money this way because the people that couldn't wait and bought it for console (like me) will also buy it for PC when it comes out.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Maybe. There's no telling how many people would have bought a PC version in place of the console version they ended up getting if that were the case. Rockstar will end up making more money this way because the people that couldn't wait and bought it for console (like me) will also buy it for PC when it comes out.


I guess most people here are PC gamer at heart. If people are buying both platforms, then yes R* will robbed us more.







These R* lads really know how to make profit.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Has anyone run into your other characters out in the world yet? I was coming down the mountain in my truck with Trevor, and saw someone on a bicycle. I plowed into them, only to realize it was Franklin coming down the mountain from when I did a base jump and bike race lmao. Didn't kill him though, but he did yell for me to quit being such an ******* lmao.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Finished the game just now and I am at exactly 25h 10m played total. For those wondering, chose ending C. The others are depressing as hell especially if you've formed an attachment to all of the characters. Just play part C, remember that, then watch the others online.

Now I have all the random quests to do


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Has anyone run into your other characters out in the world yet? I was coming down the mountain in my truck with Trevor, and saw someone on a bicycle. I plowed into them, only to realize it was Franklin coming down the mountain from when I did a base jump and bike race lmao. Didn't kill him though, but he did yell for me to quit being such an ******* lmao.


I didn't know you could do that lol I thought they were scripted to be on different parts of the map unless on a mission.


----------



## BeerPowered

There I was pimping out my Motorcycle at Los Santos Customs. Dropped about $80,000 on it. Driving back to the garage and some guy is like "Hey can I get a ride?" Im like sure, so I stop.. Next thing I know this dude pull a gun on me and jacks my bike. Time to rob another bank I guess. Next Person to ask for a ride is getting shot in the face!


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I didn't know you could do that lol I thought they were scripted to be on different parts of the map unless on a mission.


Nope. Matter of fact right after I finished a Trevor mission, I switched to Franklin, and he was riding right past just as I switched lol. You're not supposed to be able to kill them though, and if you somehow manage to, then the character that killed them pays the hospital bill.


----------



## Timu

Just done 34 missions so far, now I have 35 to go!

Also the submarine sections have the worst framerate ever! Seriously, nothing on land is as bad, it's like a constant slideshow under 20FPS most of the time.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Finished the game just now and I am at exactly 25h 10m played total. For those wondering, chose ending C. The others are depressing as hell especially if you've formed an attachment to all of the characters. Just play part C, remember that, then watch the others online.


Just finished the game yesterday and chose ending C as well, seemed like the logical choice to me


----------



## HPE1000

I'm going to have to choose that also when the time comes since my stupid choice on gta4 ended up making me mad.


----------



## cravinmild

How did you guys die for the first time ingame.

I was ripped from my vehicle by three firefighters and had my head stomped in. I drove up into an empty bay and was about to get out to take a truck for a drive and they ganged up on me before I could even exit the car.

Whos starting gang clubs, is there a thread yet?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> There I was pimping out my Motorcycle at Los Santos Customs. Dropped about $80,000 on it. Driving back to the garage and some guy is like "Hey can I get a ride?" Im like sure, so I stop.. Next thing I know this dude pull a gun on me and jacks my bike. Time to rob another bank I guess. Next Person to ask for a ride is getting shot in the face!


Very hilarious!

Thank for makes me laughing..








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timu*
> 
> Just done 34 missions so far, now I have 35 to go!
> 
> Also the submarine sections have the worst framerate ever! Seriously, nothing on land is as bad, it's like a constant slideshow under 20FPS most of the time.


Super CONGRATZ!


----------



## vangsfreaken

am i the only one that struggles with "bury the hatchet"? worst mission so far...


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> am i the only one that struggles with "bury the hatchet"? worst mission so far...


Nvm, dont think I have done it yet. Im at 45 %


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Nvm, dont think I have done it yet. Im at 45 %


i'm at 57 %







i keep running out of ammo... when you get to it, make sure michael has a lot of ammo... 80 bullets ain't enough








EDIT: nvm, buying ammo doesn't help...
EDIT2: weeee, i made it


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> How did you guys die for the first time ingame.
> 
> I was ripped from my vehicle by three firefighters and had my head stomped in. I drove up into an empty bay and was about to get out to take a truck for a drive and they ganged up on me before I could even exit the car.
> 
> Whos starting gang clubs, is there a thread yet?


I was driving as Franklin, rear ended a vehicle and was launched through the windshield coming down an on ramp.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

http://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200218557-Vehicles-disappearing-from-the-GTA-V-garage-or-losing-upgrades
Hope they can fix this soon. I dropped a ton of money into a car for Michael, and it no longer shows up in any of my garages or impound. Definitely not buying anymore cars til it's fixed.


----------



## userman122

So, is it confirmed if the game is going to be released for PC? And in that case, when? Sorry for not bothering to read previous posts...


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *userman122*
> 
> So, is it confirmed if the game is going to be released for PC? And in that case, when? Sorry for not bothering to read previous posts...


nothing confirmed, just a lot of unconfirmed clues...


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> http://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200218557-Vehicles-disappearing-from-the-GTA-V-garage-or-losing-upgrades
> Hope they can fix this soon. I dropped a ton of money into a car for Michael, and it no longer shows up in any of my garages or impound. Definitely not buying anymore cars til it's fixed.


Yeah, I just bought a $750,000 car and when I died it didn't re-appear in my garage or the impound lot.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Yeah, I just bought a $750,000 car and when I died it didn't re-appear in my garage or the impound lot.


Ahh geez!


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Ahh geez!


Yep, at least it's just a game lol. And I have 16 million per character so I guess it's pocket change.

Now i'm just super eager for GTA Online. I really want to do crazy stuff in this huge world with friends. I have a hard time keeping myself entertained.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> Yeah, I just *bought a $750,000 car* and when I died it didn't re-appear in my garage or the impound lot.


Sir, you must be in the wrong thread, this is GTA.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Sir, you must be in the wrong thread, this is GTA.


Yea I stole the $750,000 used to buy it. Tryna look legit homie.


----------



## awdrifter

I'm using the $25k money trick to save up to buy some properties. Does anyone know who can buy what property? I drove to one of them as Trevor and I can't buy it, that was annoying.


----------



## WC_EEND

25k money trick?


----------



## eternal7trance

I didn't even know you could buy a car in this game. Why would you waste money doing that?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I didn't even know you could buy a car in this game. Why would you waste money doing that?


So you don't lose them after modding them and leave them somewhere. They're supposed to be in your big garage, but they aren't showing up there after you leave with them and don't take them back.

So yes, right now it is a waste of money because it's not working, but we didn't know it wasn't working beforehand. I won't be buying anymore cars until it's fixed. Fortunately, I bought a LS Customs with Franklin, so now car mods are free for him lol.


----------



## Outcasst

I thought that the cars you can buy are ones you can't just grab from the street.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> I thought that the cars you can buy are ones you can't just grab from the street.


I've stolen most of the cars that I've seen for sale. lol...like I stated the only reason to buy them is so you don't just lose them once you've left them somewhere, but that's obviously not working right now.


----------



## eternal7trance

They just need to make it like Saints Row where you have a big garage and you can access them all with any character


----------



## Outcasst

What about cars that you put in a garage? Do you lose them if they get destroyed or can you go back to the garage and it will respawn?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> What about cars that you put in a garage? Do you lose them if they get destroyed or can you go back to the garage and it will respawn?


That's what I'm wondering. I'm scared to take my cars out


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> What about cars that you put in a garage? Do you lose them if they get destroyed or can you go back to the garage and it will respawn?


That's what I'm wondering. I'm scared to take my cars out


----------



## Outcasst

Yeah, I've got the "Bugatti Veyron" car and I don't want to lose it. I've only ever found one of them. I think it would have been good if you could sell cars from your garage too.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yeah, I've got the "Bugatti Veyron" car and I don't want to lose it. I've only ever found one of them.


They aren't that rare and they dont accelerate fast.

You know they spawn constantly in one spot, right?


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Yeah, I've got the "Bugatti Veyron" car and I don't want to lose it. I've only ever found one of them. I think it would have been good if you could sell cars from your garage too.


You don't have to worry about the "Veyron" they have. It always appears in that one shopping area you originally find it at

I keep passing it as a do missions


----------



## Outcasst

Ah, I see.

What's officially the fastest car in the game (top speed)?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I didn't even know you could buy a car in this game. Why would you waste money doing that?


If you buy a car, mod it, then park it in your Safehouse garage, and leave it there, you will always have that car even if it gets destroyed, abandoned, or lost.

What happens is when you switch characters it will put that car near you or you may be already driving it. Also if you mod your default car/motorcycle(Always spawns by house) it keeps those mods.


----------



## cravinmild

I just finished the flying lessons last night, sad I don't get a plane for completing it. Trever reminds me of the crazy dude in the movie The Shinning. My fav toon of the three


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> So you don't lose them after modding them and leave them somewhere. They're supposed to be in your big garage, but they aren't showing up there after you leave with them and don't take them back.
> 
> So yes, right now it is a waste of money because it's not working, but *we didn't know it wasn't working beforehand. I won't be buying anymore cars until it's fixed.* Fortunately, I bought a LS Customs with Franklin, so now car mods are free for him lol.


Dude, *REALLY!?* do you think some bug/glitch in GTA V? I just wondering.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, *REALLY!?* do you think some bug/glitch in GTA V? I just wondering.


I posted a link to the support post in my post before that one. Rockstar is aware of the problem, so hopefully they can figure it out. It sucks to drop that kind of money on a car, fully mod it, go driving it around, leave it because going on a mission or something, and it not show up in my safe house garage or big garage, and not show up in impound.


----------



## richie_2010

Do you guys know where the money vans or banks are to rob, I came accross one when it comes up with the blue or red dot and I got killed by the feds after


----------



## eternal7trance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Do you guys know where the money vans or banks are to rob, I came accross one when it comes up with the blue or red dot and I got killed by the feds after


The only one I know of is a gas station by Franklin's first house. Just to the west of it


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

ey so where the veyron at

-Franklin


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eternal7trance*
> 
> I didn't even know you could buy a car in this game. Why would you waste money doing that?


Some cars can only be aquired by purchasing them.


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *richie_2010*
> 
> Do you guys know where the money vans or banks are to rob, I came accross one when it comes up with the blue or red dot and I got killed by the feds after


Just ride around they are random I think.I found them near franklin's house ,Micheal's house, around town and the highway.I have robbed six successfully and die once or twice. Easiest way is to shot the back doors while they are driving then the tires...easy money


----------



## Timu

Down to 20 missions now, man those heist missions are so good!


----------



## andrews2547

IMO the story isn't that good compared to the last few games from Rockstar (I can't speak for MP3 because I haven't played it)

The vast amount of exploration, huge vehicle selection, side missions, etc. make up for it though. GTA V only has 69 story missions which if compared to GTA SA-RDR isn't a lot. IIRC GTA SA has 101 missions and RDR has 110. Hopefully Rockstar will fix this with an extra 30-40 missions via DLC.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> IMO the story isn't that good compared to the last few games from Rockstar (I can't speak for MP3 because I haven't played it)
> 
> The vast amount of exploration, huge vehicle selection, side missions, etc. make up for it though. GTA V only has 69 story missions which if compared to GTA SA-RDR isn't a lot. IIRC GTA SA has 101 missions and RDR has 110. Hopefully Rockstar will fix this with an extra 30-40 missions via DLC.


GTA Online is supposed to have over 500.


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> IMO the story isn't that good compared to the last few games from Rockstar (I can't speak for MP3 because I haven't played it)
> 
> The vast amount of exploration, huge vehicle selection, side missions, etc. make up for it though. GTA V only has 69 story missions which if compared to GTA SA-RDR isn't a lot. IIRC GTA SA has 101 missions and RDR has 110. Hopefully Rockstar will fix this with an extra 30-40 missions via DLC.


I'll admit I felt that way too. I mean, the story only took me 26 hours to complete. Sure, 26 hours is a lot of time, however in comparison to other GTA/Rockstar games it's very little time. It took me nearly 40 hours to complete GTA IV's 95 missions. I never even finished RDR lol.

GTA V deserved more than 69 missions because the characters this time around where much more intriguing.


----------



## cravinmild

Did u complete 100% or missions only. Side quests and such could push the game to 40h no?


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Did u complete 100% or missions only. Side quests and such could push the game to 40h no?


I'm talking about main story missions. The main story missions in GTA IV took me 40 hours, while the main story missions in GTA V took me 26 hours. The characters in GTA V deserved more in my opinion. Niko just wasn't as interesting as Franklin, Trevor or even Micheal.

Don't get me wrong, it was a good story with some replay value for sure, but it did feel short-winded. Everything else is much improved over GTA IV. Driving, shooting, jumping, ect.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I'm talking about main story missions. The main story missions in GTA IV took me 40 hours, while the main story missions in GTA V took me 26 hours. The characters in GTA V deserved more in my opinion. Niko just wasn't as interesting as Franklin, Trevor or even Micheal.
> 
> Don't get me wrong, it was a good story with some replay value for sure, but it did feel short-winded.


It took 40 hours because of 'Niko! It's your cousin! Let's go bowling!' lol.


----------



## Zyzical

There's this one mission with Franklin where I have to kill three juries, the first jury was lifting weights, the second one was on a boat, and the thing one is in some building but I cannot find him at all.

It says that I have to look for a "dirty window" but I cannot find it.


----------



## sniperpowa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyzical*
> 
> There's this one mission with Franklin where I have to kill three juries, the first jury was lifting weights, the second one was on a boat, and the thing one is in some building but I cannot find him at all.
> 
> It says that I have to look for a "dirty window" but I cannot find it.


look in the air hes on a billboard or something on the air you will see him.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> GTA Online is supposed to have over 500.


I think they are more user made missions than missions made by Rockstar. I assume the only Rockstar missions would be the introduction and tutorial, but we will see.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> I'll admit I felt that way too. I mean, the story only took me 26 hours to complete. Sure, 26 hours is a lot of time, however in comparison to other GTA/Rockstar games it's very little time. It took me nearly 40 hours to complete GTA IV's 95 missions. I never even finished RDR lol.
> 
> GTA V deserved more than 69 missions because the characters this time around where much more intriguing.


Well I completed the story in around 21 hours, GTA IV took me 19 (10 on a speed run) and RDR took me 23 hours. So it did take me longer than IV but I did have to drive from one side of the map to the other a couple of times. I think in only around 75% completion. If I keep going at this rate, I should get 100% around Sept 30 - Oct 3


----------



## 222Panther222

Anyone experiencing a problem with the R1 trigger in gta 5? Because when i try to shoot a sniper or drive, i need to press R1 at least 10 times to finally fire. Same for accelerating in a car. I thought it was my controller so i tested it on a youtube video, when i skip with R1 it work every time and the controller seems normal..


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zyzical*
> 
> There's this one mission with Franklin where I have to kill three juries, the first jury was lifting weights, the second one was on a boat, and the thing one is in some building but I cannot find him at all.
> 
> It says that I have to look for a "dirty window" but I cannot find it.


He's on a window cleaner cleaning windows on the building.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> He's on a window cleaner cleaning windows on the building.


This ^

He is about half way up the building on one of those window cleaning carts. On the right side of the building.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think they are more user made missions than missions made by Rockstar. I assume the only Rockstar missions would be the introduction and tutorial, but we will see.


Not from what I've read. I've read they're actually dynamic. Where the game will give you missions based on what you've been doing the most. The user made stuff are just races and death matches, and there's endless possibilities for that I would think. I believe the user created stuff counts as a totally different monster.


----------



## Outcasst

If you've finished the game, can you go back and do the heist missions again to get more money? Or don't you get anything?


----------



## WC_EEND

Chaps, how on earth can you take off with those 747s? I always have the rozzers getting in the way, causing 2 of my engines to catch fire and therefore leaving me unable to take off before even making it to a runway (usually right before I turn onto the actual runway).


----------



## vangsfreaken

finiahed the story yesterday... now i'm waiting for GTA VI







or multiplayer, of course


----------



## cravinmild

Booked the day off work today, just me and GTA V







I am going to have soooo much fun finishing this game


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Booked the day off work today, just me and GTA V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am going to have soooo much fun finishing this game


Lucky you. Enjoy!!!

I'm still waiting for the PC version.


----------



## andrews2547

Has anyone had a problem with the tank where it just stops and you can't get out?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I posted a link to the support post in my post before that one. Rockstar is aware of the problem, so hopefully they can figure it out. It sucks to drop that kind of money on a car, fully mod it, go driving it around, leave it because going on a mission or something, and it not show up in my safe house garage or big garage, and not show up in impound.


Thank you for example and *REP+* ..


----------



## Zyzical

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M3T4LM4N222*
> 
> He's on a window cleaner cleaning windows on the building.


Thanks.


----------



## Hexa

Not PC level graphics maybe but I thought this shot I took with the in game camera was pretty dang impressive. Shows off the sun rays and the weather effects very well imo.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Not PC level graphics maybe but I thought this shot I took with the in game camera was pretty dang impressive. Shows off the sun rays and the weather effects very well imo.


That is extremely impressive, even much better than The Last of Us Graphics! It's hard to believe all of that on 8 year old hardware with only 256MB these guys should be given an official award


----------



## cravinmild

very nice shot indeed. I have had many of those moments during my time playing the game. Its a solid game and at times can really impress. RockStar should be awarded something for this win. Wonderful way for the PS3 to retire imo


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> *Grand Theft Auto 5's disappearing car bug is in the shop*
> 
> Rockstar is investigating a bug that causes cars in Grand Theft Auto 5 to disappear after being parked in a garage. The glitch can erase a car "if you drive another character's personal vehicle," and for now Rockstar suggests players avoid parking in a garage, driving a car found in a garage or driving a default vehicle, at least not "when playing as a character other than the one with your upgrades."
> 
> *Source*


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> That is extremely impressive, even much better than The Last of Us Graphics! It's hard to believe all of that on 8 year old hardware with only 256MB these guys should be given an official award


Yeah it really is man. Only thing that looks bad imo are the shrubs haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> very nice shot indeed. I have had many of those moments during my time playing the game. Its a solid game and at times can really impress. RockStar should be awarded something for this win. Wonderful way for the PS3 to retire imo


This was on the Xbox btw lol


----------



## cravinmild

That my be why i have more omg moments lol


----------



## Emu105

Guys whats a good USB to use for GTA V with your xbox 360?


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys whats a good USB to use for GTA V with your xbox 360?


What do you mean?


----------



## Emu105

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys whats a good USB to use for GTA V with your xbox 360?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
Click to expand...

I have a lot of pop up in the game so i read that if you install your install disk (disk 1) to a USB and play disk (disk 2) to the xbox 360 the game runs a lot smoother and no pop up.


----------



## Timu

I finished GTA V today!!!


----------



## flv1333

^ Dat avatar....

I'm afraid of doing missions dammit! I don't want the game to end, its so much fun! According to the save file I'm @ 58%, more than half way! yay! This is one of the few games that I want to get the 100% completion on.


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Emu105*
> 
> Guys whats a good USB to use for GTA V with your xbox 360?
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I have a lot of pop up in the game so i read that if you install your install disk (disk 1) to a USB and play disk (disk 2) to the xbox 360 the game runs a lot smoother and no pop up.
Click to expand...

A buddy of mine had this problem and got him this: http://www.amazon.com/SanDisk-Cruzer-Contour-Flash-SDCZ8-016G-A75/dp/B00138RNRQ/ref=pd_bxgy_e_text_y

He still has some popups but its far less as before.


----------



## GAMERIG

For XB USERS Only, not PS3.








Quote:


> Grand Theft Auto 5 is crashing older model [between 2006 and 2008] Xbox 360 consoles!
> 
> A Rockstar support rep told one affected gamer that the studio is in the process of gathering data to determine if the issue is something which can be resolved with a patch.
> 
> In the meantime, Xbox Live Support has suggested the following, although this too has mixed results:
> 
> 1. Delete all GTAV game data.
> 2. Clear system cache three times.
> 3. Delete marketplace data from storage system items.
> 4. Unplug console for three minutes.
> 5. Install disc 1.
> 6. Power off, do not insert disc 2.
> 7. Restart.
> 8. Install disc 2.
> 9. Play.
> 
> *Source*


----------



## 222Panther222

So anyone is experiencing problem with R1 trigger as described in my last post? After 2-3 min i can't shoot or drive (R1 = gaz). Then i need to reload the game but again after 2-3 min, reload time..









Edit: just tested it in d3 demo and it work fine so i guess it's a bug in gta5..


----------



## andrews2547

I haven't been having that problem


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> So anyone is experiencing problem with R1 trigger as described in my last post? After 2-3 min i can't shoot or drive (R1 = gaz). Then i need to reload the game but again after 2-3 min, reload time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just tested it in d3 demo and it work fine so i guess it's a bug in gta5..


Nope.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> So anyone is experiencing problem with R1 trigger as described in my last post? After 2-3 min i can't shoot or drive (*R1 = gaz*). Then i need to reload the game but again after 2-3 min, reload time..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: just tested it in d3 demo and it work fine so i guess it's a bug in gta5..


I don't know if you changed the controls, but R2 is gas, and L1 shoots while driving.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sir Beregond*
> 
> I don't know if you changed the controls, but R2 is gas, and L1 shoots while driving.


^I didn't even catch that. Yeah, make sure you're hitting the correct button if you didn't change them


----------



## Blk

R1 for me is the handbrake...

Alright, so I took the liberty of creating an OCN crew for GTA Online. Let's get going







I'll change the emblem when the social club stops sucking and lets me.

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet_gta


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> R1 for me is the handbrake...
> 
> Alright, so I took the liberty of creating an OCN crew for GTA Online. Let's get going
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll change the emblem when the social club stops sucking and lets me.
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet_gta


I clicked the "Request Invite"...unsure if it worked however. If not I will try again later.

PS3/social club username: RCawdor


----------



## majin662

Anyone run into the "taxi bug" like in GTA iv ? I've noticed lately on my ps3 copy that the game will start producing like 2-3 different cars and then every car is 1 of those 3. At one point my whole screen was just 2 different SUV models.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Anyone run into the "taxi bug" like in GTA iv ? I've noticed lately on my ps3 copy that the game will start producing like 2-3 different cars and then every car is 1 of those 3. At one point my whole screen was just 2 different SUV models.


I have not noticed that, but will look out to see if that happens.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *majin662*
> 
> Anyone run into the "taxi bug" like in GTA iv ? I've noticed lately on my ps3 copy that the game will start producing like 2-3 different cars and then every car is 1 of those 3. At one point my whole screen was just 2 different SUV models.


Did you try modding something? The taxi bug in IV only happens when you mod something.


----------



## majin662

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Did you try modding something? The taxi bug in IV only happens when you mod something.


nope, just the in game stuff on my legit copy. I remember the issue on PC with IV and this appears just like it I just don't know what triggers it. A quit and restart game didn't clear it up a few times and then others I've seen it somewhat clear up on it's own. Heres a few photos of it. Forgive the quality


----------



## andrews2547

Oh you mean like that. That has happened to me a few times. I think its to do with the coding of it, hopefully it will be fixed in that patch they should be releasing sometime soon.


----------



## majin662

yeah I hope so too. It doesnt majorly take away from the game overall but I hated it in IV and I hate it now.


----------



## 222Panther222

Yeah i meant R2


----------



## PMan007

I have a question that is off-topic :

On my R* account on the RGSC website, I see my games and another game with the R* logo. Do somebody know what it is?


----------



## andrews2547

Right before the garage glitch









I paid in game money for all of those as well.


----------



## GAMERIG

I gave him some rest and enjoy sightseeing of view.









He rode the stolen neat dirt bike climb up to the TOP OF MOUNT CHILIAD.

reached the destination at Cable Car upon the TOP OF MOUNT CHILIAD. Wow beautiful point of view as you can see L.S. towers.









*Note*: I forgot to record it by HD PVR GE. geeez. anyway I took few pictures from android phone.


----------



## 222Panther222

Look what i just found!


----------



## eTheBlack

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Look what i just found!


What it says?

Console burst again!
Need one to ???
HELP"


----------



## M3T4LM4N222

"Console burst again!"
"Need money to fix"
"Help!"


----------



## andrews2547

I imagine Rockstars consoles burst a few times before optimising it as well as it is now.


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *222Panther222*
> 
> Look what i just found!


Bahahaha. Good one. PC version please.


----------



## andrews2547

Here is a list of cars, bikes, planes, helicopters, etc. from GTA V


Spoiler: Warning: There are 245!



*Boats*

Nagasaki Dinghy
Nagasaki Dinghy (2)
****zu Jetmax
Dinka Marquis
Police Predator
Speedophile Seashark
Speedophile Seashark (2)
****zu Squalo
Sumbersible
****zu Suntrap
****zu Tropic

*Commercial*

Vapic Benson
HVY Biff
JoBuilt Hauler
Maibatsu Mule
Maibatsu Mule (2)
MTL Packer
JoBuilt Phantom
MTL Pounder
Brute Stockade

*Compacts*

Dinka Blista
Karin Dilettante
Karin Dilettante (2)
Weeny Issi

*Coupes*

Enus Cognoscenti Cabrio
Dewbauchee Exemplar
Ocelot F620
Lampadati Felon
Lampadati Felon GT
Ocelot Jackal
Bollokan Prairie
Ubermacht Zion
Ubermacht Zion Cabrio

*Bicycles*

BMX
Cruiser
Endurex Race Bike
Fixter
Scorcher
Tri-Cycles Race Bike
Whippet Race Bike

*Emergency*

Ambulance
FIB (car)
FIB (SUV)
Fire Truck
Lifeguard
Park Ranger
Police Bike
Police Cruiser
Police Cruiser (2)
Police Cruiser (3)
Police Prison Bus
Police Riot
Police Transporter
Sheriff Cruiser
Sheriff SUV
Unmarked Cruiser

*Helicopters*

Annihilator
Buzzard
Buzzard Attack Chopper
Cargobob
Cargobob (2)
Cargobob (3)
Frogger
Frogger (2)
Maverick
Police Maverick
Skylift

*Industrial*

HVY Cutter
Dock Handler
HVY Dozer
HVY Dump
MTL Flatbed
HVY Mixer
HVY Mixer (2)
JoBuilt Rubble
Brute Tipper
Tipper

*Military*

Barracks
HVY Barracks Semi
Canis Crusader
Rhino Tank

*Motocycles*

Dinka Akuma
Western Bagger (Franklin - Unlocked after completing "Repossession")
Pegassis Bati 801
Pagassis Batti 801RR
Nagasaki Carbon RS
Western Daemon
Dinka Double-T
Pegassis ***gio
LCC Hexer
Principe Nemesis
****zu PCJ 600
Pegassis Ruffian
Maibatsu Sanchez
Maibatsu Sanchez (2)
****zu Vader

*Muscle*

Albany Buccaneer
Vapid Dominator
Bravado Gauntlet
Hotknife
Imponte Phoenix
Cheval Picador
Rat-Loader
Imponte Ruiner
Declasse Sabre Turbo
Declasse Vigero
Declasse Voodoo

*Off-Road*

Nagasaki Blazer
Nagasaki Blazer (2) (Trevor - Unlocked after completing the story)
Nagasaki Blazer Lifeguard
Canis Bodhi (Trevor)
BF Dune Buggy
Bravado Duneloader
BF Injection
Canis Mesa
Declasse Rancher XL
Declasse Rancher XL (2)
Karin Rebel
Karin Rebel (2)
Vapid Sandking SWB
Vapid Sandking XL

*Planes*

Atomic Blimp
Cargo Plane
Cuban 800
Duster
Jet
Buckingham Luxor
Mallard
Mammatus
P-996 Lazer
Buckingham Shamal
Titan
Velum

*Sedans*

Declasse Asea
Declasse Asea (2)
Karin Asterope
Albandy Emperor
Albany Emperor (2)
Cheval Fugitive
Vulcar Ingot
Karin Intruder
Declasse Premier
Albany Primo
Dundreary Regina
Chariot Romero Hearse
Benefactor Schafter
Vapid Stanier
Zirconium Stratum
Dundreary Stretch
Cheval Surge
Obey Tailgater (Michael)
Albany Washington

*Service*

Airport Bus
Bus
Dashhound
Rental Shuttle Bus
Taxi
Tourbus
Trashmaster

*Sports*

Obey 9F
Obey 9F Cabrio
Bravado Banshee
Bravado Buffalo
Bravado Buffalo (2) (Franklin)
Grotti Carbonizzare
Pfister Comet
Invetero Coquette
Annis Elegy RH8
Benefactor Feltzer
Schyster Fusilade
Karin Futo
Hijak Khamelion
Ubermacht Oracle
Ubermacht Oracle (2)
Maibatsu Penumbra
Dewbauchee Rapid GT
Dewbauchee Rapid GT (2)
Benefactor Schwartzer
Ubermacht Sentinel
Ubermacht Sentinel XS
Karin Sultan
Enus Super Diamond
Benefactor Surano

*Sports Classic*

Dewbauchee JB 700
Albany Manana
Pegassi Monroe
Vapid Peyote
Grotti Stinger
Grotti Stinger GT
Declasse Tornado
Declasse Tornado (2)
Declasse Tornado (3)
Declasse Tornado (4)
Truffade Z-Type

*Super*

Truffade Adder
Vapid Bullet
Grotti Cheetah
Overflod Entity XF
Pegassi Infernus
Pegassi Vacca
Coil Voltic

*SUVs*

Gallivanter Baller
Gallivanter Baller (2)
Karin BeeJay XL
Albany Cavalcade
Albany Cavalcade (2)
Benefactor Dubsta
Benefactor Dubsta (2)
Fathom FQ2
Declasse Granger
Bravado Gresley
Emperor Habanero
Dunderary Landstalker
Canis Mesa
Mammoth Patriot
Vapid Radius
Obey Rocoto
Canis Semiole
Benefactor Serrano

*Utility*

Airtug
Caddy
Caddy (2)
Docktug
Stanley Fieldmaster
HVY Forklift
Lawn Mower
Ripley
Vapid Sadler
Scrap Truck
Towtruck
Towtruck (2)
Tractor
Utility Truck
Utility Truck (2)
Utility Truck (3)

*Vans*

Bravado Bison
Bravado Bison (2)
Bravado Bison (3)
Vapid Bobcat XL
Boxville
Boxville (2)
Brute Boxville
Declasse Burrito
Declass Burrito (2)
Declasse Burrito (3)
Declasse Burrito (4)
Brute Camper
Declasse Gang Burrito
Zirconium Journey
Vapid Minivan
Brute Pony
Brute Pony (2)
Bravado Rumpo
Bravado Rumpo (2)
Vapid Speedo
BF Surfer
BF Sufer (2)
Taco Van
Bravado Youga


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> That's from the The Wendy Williams Show last week, where she was trying to justify buying Grand Theft Auto V for her 13 year old son. Her rationale is 'Look, my son isn't crazy and all the other kids are doing it' and 'it's not like I got a 10 year old that game'.


TBH - I saw a bunch of the parent running out with their copies of GTA5 at the midnight launch... Mmm


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Here is a list of cars, bikes, planes, helicopters, etc. from GTA V
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: There are 245!
> 
> 
> 
> *Boats*
> 
> Nagasaki Dinghy
> Nagasaki Dinghy (2)
> ****zu Jetmax
> Dinka Marquis
> Police Predator
> Speedophile Seashark
> Speedophile Seashark (2)
> ****zu Squalo
> Sumbersible
> ****zu Suntrap
> ****zu Tropic
> 
> *Commercial*
> 
> Vapic Benson
> HVY Biff
> JoBuilt Hauler
> Maibatsu Mule
> Maibatsu Mule (2)
> MTL Packer
> JoBuilt Phantom
> MTL Pounder
> Brute Stockade
> 
> *Compacts*
> 
> Dinka Blista
> Karin Dilettante
> Karin Dilettante (2)
> Weeny Issi
> 
> *Coupes*
> 
> Enus Cognoscenti Cabrio
> Dewbauchee Exemplar
> Ocelot F620
> Lampadati Felon
> Lampadati Felon GT
> Ocelot Jackal
> Bollokan Prairie
> Ubermacht Zion
> Ubermacht Zion Cabrio
> 
> *Bicycles*
> 
> BMX
> Cruiser
> Endurex Race Bike
> Fixter
> Scorcher
> Tri-Cycles Race Bike
> Whippet Race Bike
> 
> *Emergency*
> 
> Ambulance
> FIB (car)
> FIB (SUV)
> Fire Truck
> Lifeguard
> Park Ranger
> Police Bike
> Police Cruiser
> Police Cruiser (2)
> Police Cruiser (3)
> Police Prison Bus
> Police Riot
> Police Transporter
> Sheriff Cruiser
> Sheriff SUV
> Unmarked Cruiser
> 
> *Helicopters*
> 
> Annihilator
> Buzzard
> Buzzard Attack Chopper
> Cargobob
> Cargobob (2)
> Cargobob (3)
> Frogger
> Frogger (2)
> Maverick
> Police Maverick
> Skylift
> 
> *Industrial*
> 
> HVY Cutter
> Dock Handler
> HVY Dozer
> HVY Dump
> MTL Flatbed
> HVY Mixer
> HVY Mixer (2)
> JoBuilt Rubble
> Brute Tipper
> Tipper
> 
> *Military*
> 
> Barracks
> HVY Barracks Semi
> Canis Crusader
> Rhino Tank
> 
> *Motocycles*
> 
> Dinka Akuma
> Western Bagger (Franklin - Unlocked after completing "Repossession")
> Pegassis Bati 801
> Pagassis Batti 801RR
> Nagasaki Carbon RS
> Western Daemon
> Dinka Double-T
> Pegassis ***gio
> LCC Hexer
> Principe Nemesis
> ****zu PCJ 600
> Pegassis Ruffian
> Maibatsu Sanchez
> Maibatsu Sanchez (2)
> ****zu Vader
> 
> *Muscle*
> 
> Albany Buccaneer
> Vapid Dominator
> Bravado Gauntlet
> Hotknife
> Imponte Phoenix
> Cheval Picador
> Rat-Loader
> Imponte Ruiner
> Declasse Sabre Turbo
> Declasse Vigero
> Declasse Voodoo
> 
> *Off-Road*
> 
> Nagasaki Blazer
> Nagasaki Blazer (2) (Trevor - Unlocked after completing the story)
> Nagasaki Blazer Lifeguard
> Canis Bodhi (Trevor)
> BF Dune Buggy
> Bravado Duneloader
> BF Injection
> Canis Mesa
> Declasse Rancher XL
> Declasse Rancher XL (2)
> Karin Rebel
> Karin Rebel (2)
> Vapid Sandking SWB
> Vapid Sandking XL
> 
> *Planes*
> 
> Atomic Blimp
> Cargo Plane
> Cuban 800
> Duster
> Jet
> Buckingham Luxor
> Mallard
> Mammatus
> P-996 Lazer
> Buckingham Shamal
> Titan
> Velum
> 
> *Sedans*
> 
> Declasse Asea
> Declasse Asea (2)
> Karin Asterope
> Albandy Emperor
> Albany Emperor (2)
> Cheval Fugitive
> Vulcar Ingot
> Karin Intruder
> Declasse Premier
> Albany Primo
> Dundreary Regina
> Chariot Romero Hearse
> Benefactor Schafter
> Vapid Stanier
> Zirconium Stratum
> Dundreary Stretch
> Cheval Surge
> Obey Tailgater (Michael)
> Albany Washington
> 
> *Service*
> 
> Airport Bus
> Bus
> Dashhound
> Rental Shuttle Bus
> Taxi
> Tourbus
> Trashmaster
> 
> *Sports*
> 
> Obey 9F
> Obey 9F Cabrio
> Bravado Banshee
> Bravado Buffalo
> Bravado Buffalo (2) (Franklin)
> Grotti Carbonizzare
> Pfister Comet
> Invetero Coquette
> Annis Elegy RH8
> Benefactor Feltzer
> Schyster Fusilade
> Karin Futo
> Hijak Khamelion
> Ubermacht Oracle
> Ubermacht Oracle (2)
> Maibatsu Penumbra
> Dewbauchee Rapid GT
> Dewbauchee Rapid GT (2)
> Benefactor Schwartzer
> Ubermacht Sentinel
> Ubermacht Sentinel XS
> Karin Sultan
> Enus Super Diamond
> Benefactor Surano
> 
> *Sports Classic*
> 
> Dewbauchee JB 700
> Albany Manana
> Pegassi Monroe
> Vapid Peyote
> Grotti Stinger
> Grotti Stinger GT
> Declasse Tornado
> Declasse Tornado (2)
> Declasse Tornado (3)
> Declasse Tornado (4)
> Truffade Z-Type
> 
> *Super*
> 
> Truffade Adder
> Vapid Bullet
> Grotti Cheetah
> Overflod Entity XF
> Pegassi Infernus
> Pegassi Vacca
> Coil Voltic
> 
> *SUVs*
> 
> Gallivanter Baller
> Gallivanter Baller (2)
> Karin BeeJay XL
> Albany Cavalcade
> Albany Cavalcade (2)
> Benefactor Dubsta
> Benefactor Dubsta (2)
> Fathom FQ2
> Declasse Granger
> Bravado Gresley
> Emperor Habanero
> Dunderary Landstalker
> Canis Mesa
> Mammoth Patriot
> Vapid Radius
> Obey Rocoto
> Canis Semiole
> Benefactor Serrano
> 
> *Utility*
> 
> Airtug
> Caddy
> Caddy (2)
> Docktug
> Stanley Fieldmaster
> HVY Forklift
> Lawn Mower
> Ripley
> Vapid Sadler
> Scrap Truck
> Towtruck
> Towtruck (2)
> Tractor
> Utility Truck
> Utility Truck (2)
> Utility Truck (3)
> 
> *Vans*
> 
> Bravado Bison
> Bravado Bison (2)
> Bravado Bison (3)
> Vapid Bobcat XL
> Boxville
> Boxville (2)
> Brute Boxville
> Declasse Burrito
> Declass Burrito (2)
> Declasse Burrito (3)
> Declasse Burrito (4)
> Brute Camper
> Declasse Gang Burrito
> Zirconium Journey
> Vapid Minivan
> Brute Pony
> Brute Pony (2)
> Bravado Rumpo
> Bravado Rumpo (2)
> Vapid Speedo
> BF Surfer
> BF Sufer (2)
> Taco Van
> Bravado Youga


Dude, did you find the BMX bike from GTA V? if so, where it is at the location?


----------



## majin662

Rock star responded at least asking for pics and details. Hope they acknowledge it even if they can't fixit


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> TBH - I saw a bunch of the parent running out with their copies of GTA5 at the midnight launch... Mmm


I completely missed her message ..... seems my attention was drawn elsewhere


----------



## PimpSkyline

GTA ONLINE.... PAY-TO-WIN....Kinda confirmed...according to the XML code on GTA V. Oh boy...


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> GTA ONLINE.... PAY-TO-WIN....Kinda confirmed...according to the XML code on GTA V. Oh boy...


Please elaborate.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> GTA ONLINE.... PAY-TO-WIN....Kinda confirmed...according to the XML code on GTA V. Oh boy...
> 
> 
> 
> Please elaborate.
Click to expand...

Their was XML code found in the Online side of GTA V on disc that has Money Packs available to buy with real money to boost your funds in GTA Online. This again is in the code on disc, R* might release a Patch come the 1st to Disable this, but i doubt it since Most "Online" games have Monthly Fees or Micro-Transactions.


----------



## flv1333

Damn... that really sucks, It kind of ruins it. Why would R* do something like that?! !? I can see some sort of Micro-transactions for special cars or clothes, but not something that makes the game unbalanced. BOOOOO R*!!!!!









But I still love the game...


----------



## GAMERIG

*Check out* my actual game play footage, and enjoy watching this for 57 seconds.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

People always go in a panic when micro transactions are mentioned with a game. Nobody knows the true details yet. The only thing that is known is buying in game money with real money. I would not consider that a concern personally.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, did you find the BMX bike from GTA V? if so, where it is at the location?


Look for skateparks and also around the poor areas of LS such as Grove Street.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> People always go in a panic when micro transactions are mentioned with a game. Nobody knows the true details yet. The only thing that is known is buying in game money with real money. I would not consider that a concern personally.


That makes it pay to win. Everything you need in GTA Online needs to e purchased with in game money.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That makes it pay to win. Everything you need in GTA Online needs to e purchased with in game money.


Meh, that's still not really of any concern to me. If people want to spend their own cash just so they can buy stuff quicker in the game, more power to them. I could see complaining if the microtransactions actually got you more powerful weapons in game. Otherwise, it's whatever. But that's just me. Everyone's gonna have a different view on it.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That makes it pay to win. Everything you need in GTA Online needs to e purchased with in game money.


so what happens if you "mug" a fellow player, do you grab their cash?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> so what happens if you "mug" a fellow player, do you grab their cash?


If they didn't put it in an ATM, yes. If you get killed, you drop whatever money you have on you, and others can loot it. But they haven't said if the money you buy can be dropped or not.

The money you buy is like a credit card, so I would imagine the money that people actually buy can't be dropped, as it would be the same as putting it in an ATM, basically. But at this point that is just speculation on my part.


----------



## PimpSkyline

The best guess on the Real Money cards is the funds are transferred to the ATM automatically so you can't lose it. People would go ape .... if they spent $100 for a few mill and lose it on the way to the bank lol

I might buy a few k just to get a house to plan Heists, but after that, i just wanna play normal.


----------



## BakerMan1971

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> The best guess on the Real Money cards is the funds are transferred to the ATM automatically so you can't lose it. People would go ape .... if they spent $100 for a few mill and lose it on the way to the bank lol
> 
> I might buy a few k just to get a house to plan Heists, but after that, i just wanna play normal.


but that's not the GTA way, increasing the coffers by robbing folk and generally taking whats laying around dead bodies has always been how it worked in the past, all this online transaction nonsense seems to be criminally against the criminal spirit of the game









I suppose I am in a comfortable position where by the time it is out for PC, the model will have settled


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BakerMan1971*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> The best guess on the Real Money cards is the funds are transferred to the ATM automatically so you can't lose it. People would go ape .... if they spent $100 for a few mill and lose it on the way to the bank lol
> 
> I might buy a few k just to get a house to plan Heists, but after that, i just wanna play normal.
> 
> 
> 
> but that's not the GTA way, increasing the coffers by robbing folk and generally taking whats laying around dead bodies has always been how it worked in the past, all this online transaction nonsense seems to be criminally against the criminal spirit of the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I suppose I am in a comfortable position where by the time it is out for PC, the model will have settled
Click to expand...

You have a point, but since you have to buy a house before you can really get to what the GTA Online offers, i might fudge a little. PC of this game will be MODS, idc about Online at that point lol


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> *Check out* my actual game play footage, and enjoy watching this for 57 seconds.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Go play Tennis to max out your strength, which increases your toughness.


----------



## bhardy1185

Any news on when the android version of the iFruit app is coming out?


----------



## Blk

Sup?


----------



## Sir Beregond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Sup?


Wat?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Any news on when the android version of the iFruit app is coming out?


Nope

Also anyone else find it lame you can't kill Chop or Aunt Denise?


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Sup?


I saw him on a cell phone while playing yesterday. I should have taken a pic .


----------



## HPE1000

I just beat the game


----------



## Thetbrett

I am so tempted to get the PS3 GTA pack for my weekend off..but I will resist....really, I think..


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I am so tempted to get the PS3 GTA pack for my weekend off..but I will resist....really, I think..


Good luck with that. I couldn't resist and Im glad I didn't wait. Not only did I get to experience an awesome game, but I know what to do next time to make the $$$$$$$$.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51422/some-more-details-on-grand-theft-auto-online.html


----------



## majin662

Im glad they're being transparent ahead of time that they're not really prepared server side. Now I have to trust they'll actually fix it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You have a point, but since you have to buy a house before you can really get to what the GTA Online offers, i might fudge a little. PC of this game will be MODS, idc about Online at that point lol


I doubt the first thing you would have to do is buy a house. You will most likely be given a really small terrible house or trailer then you could go out and rob things to get more money to get better houses.


----------



## G woodlogger

I wonder whether GTA V on PC would be an AMD title using MANTLE?


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> I wonder whether GTA V on PC would be an AMD title using MANTLE?


GTA has been nVidia as far as I can remember. The best we could hope for is a parallel experience on both and no shader problems like gta 4.


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51422/some-more-details-on-grand-theft-auto-online.html


Anyway you can quote what this website is saying? I can't get to it from work and I am very interested in see what this says. Thank you in advance.


----------



## end0rphine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Anyway you can quote what this website is saying? I can't get to it from work and I am very interested in see what this says. Thank you in advance.


In this spoiler:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Dear All,

We are humbled and overwhelmed by the response to Grand Theft Auto V - literally overwhelmed in the case of some of our servers! We sincerely hope you're enjoying your visit to Los Santos and we know many of you have plenty of questions about Grand Theft Auto Online. First, we thought it would be useful to provide some details of the roll out of GTA Online, and how we hope you will be involved in making the game everything it can be.

Grand Theft Auto Online is going to be something brand new for us: a fully realized and living world for multiple players that will continue to grow and take shape over time.

The ultimate shape of GTA Online will be determined as much by you, the player, as by the work we put in. What you like and don't like, what you play and what you want will determine how the game develops and what it turns into.

Everything we do will be informed by feedback from you all - from the types of missions that roll out to all kinds of future content.

We are planning for a constant stream of new content, tweaks and updates in the weeks and months ahead.

The first couple of weeks we expect to be heavily focused on tuning the experience as it goes from internal testing to the reality of being played by tons of people in the real world so that all the usual teething problems for an online game are overcome. We hope it will all run incredibly smoothly, but please bear with us if it doesn't, and help us fix any and all problems!

After that, we will begin releasing content updates and giving you the opportunity to make your own content.
GTA Community Feedback Needed from Day One
This is vital for the ongoing success of the game. The first few months of Grand Theft Auto Online will be critical as everyone enters this dynamic new world for the first time. Plenty of issues are bound to occur. Remember this interesting character?

One thing we are already aware of, and are trying to alleviate as fast as we can, is the unanticipated additional pressure on the servers due to a significantly higher number of players than we were anticipating at this point - we are working around the clock to buy and add more servers, but this increased scale is only going to make the first few days even more temperamental than such things usually are. This is part of the problem some of you have been experiencing with the iFruit App and some Social Club services - we apologize in advance for this and thank you for your patience in this area.

More than ever, we need your help to report your experiences, findings, likes, loves, dislikes and hates - and we will be looking at your feedback constantly to tune the game into its optimal shape and help guide how Grand Theft Auto Online will grow and evolve past this initial period. We will be checking out how people are playing and what they are not playing or not enjoying, while also monitoring feedback via two other new Rockstar channels:

[email protected]: This email address will be active from launch day as a place to send your input and feedback direct to us relating to the game.

GTA Online Forums at Social Club: At some point this fall after the initial release of GTA Online, we are planning to launch Social Club Forums where players can chat with one another about their online experiences as well as access a GTA Online Suggestion board to post about any suggested features, tweaks and changes you want to see.
Here's a rough overview of what you can expect on day one as well as initial details about how the GTA Online world will evolve from there.

The Launch of Grand Theft Auto Online:
From launch, up to 16 players can enter the world together to partake in everything from:

Open-World Crime and Chaos: Go on your own or round up your friends to explore the open world together - catch a movie, go mountain biking, hit the shooting range and much more. Want to test the law? Knock over a convenience store, take down a gang or rob an armored truck for easy cash and Reputation.

Jobs: Los Santos and Blaine County are ripe with opportunity for the ambitious and criminal minded. Take on Missions and an array of other Jobs as a lone wolf, team up with your Crew or join fellow mercenaries and degenerates to pull off a wide range of robberies and illicit activities together.

Races: Everything from classic street competition and off-road tracks to boat racing on the open ocean, or take to the skies in aerial events. Jump into the madness of a GTA Race, or try out a brand new race type, Rally, where driver and co-pilot work together to navigate treacherous courses at high speeds.

Sports: Join your friends / any random stranger for a game of tennis, a round of golf or go base jumping and more, all for cash and Reputation.

Customization: Create your character using the Character Creator - then earn some cash and spend it getting dressed for success. You can also collect and customize cars for your garage and personalize your full weapons cache.

Reputation and Cash Flow: Reputation is earned from all your online exploits in everything you do in GTA Online - and will help you rank up, providing access to new features, weapons and criminal contacts. Spend cash you've gained on cars, clothes, guns, properties and much more. You can either quickly accumulate cash through profitable activities like knocking over armored cars, winning street races, doing stick-ups or a host of other cash-making endeavors - or if you're the completely instant gratification type, you can choose to buy denominations of GTA$. You will have the option to purchase GTA$ through the in-game Store. The game and its economy have been designed and balanced for the vast majority of players who will not buy extra cash. There is no in-game paywall and nothing that should disrupt the balance of the game. You don't have to spend real money to attain the cars, guns, clothes, flash and style of a high-roller in Los Santos, but can if you wish to get them a little quicker. The economy is balanced differently from the single player economy, and cash earned in one cannot be taken over to the other. Most players will earn cash much faster Online than in Story Mode.

Growing Pains: There will be the typical growing pains for an online game, including but not limited to crashes, glitches, crazy bugs, gameplay modes and mechanics that need re-balancing and other surprises! Even in GTAV Story Mode, some of you may have seen a few odd and even amusing little glitches out there last week. This sort of thing is inevitable in a massive open-world game and there'll surely be lots more unexpected oddities like this in the Online world next week - rest assured we'll be monitoring and actively doing all we can to smooth such things out as they happen, but we need your help to find them, as well as your feedback to help fine tune all of the game's systems so everything is perfectly balanced.

Currently Planned GTA Online Content Updates:
Here is a quick overview of a few initial things we're working on for the first few weeks of Grand Theft Auto Online, alongside an aggressive period of tuning and finessing the game. We will give you dates for all of this content as soon as we have them - bear in mind that the order of things may well change, and we will probably add some extra stuff as well!

The Content Creator: The Content Creator will launch with tools to tailor and publish your own Deathmatches & Races.

The Beach Bum Pack: Featuring 4 new amazing beach fun vehicles, over 300 new items of incredible down tempo leisure wear and 2 new but not remotely relaxing weapons.

Capture the Flag: GTA Online's take on the classic CTF mode including the ability to make your own using The Content Creator.

Heists: This update will introduce full-on cooperative Heist missions that will require careful planning, teamwork and sharp execution - along with the Heist Planning Board for your apartment.
Just to be clear, all of these updates will be free. We'll have more info on this and much more additional content as our plans develop through the launch period, and as we get feedback from you. Please stay tuned for further info and updates. And remember - we need your help to make this experience all it can be.

Thank you everyone,
Rockstar Games


----------



## bhardy1185

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *end0rphine*
> 
> In this spoiler:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> We are humbled and overwhelmed by the response to Grand Theft Auto V - literally overwhelmed in the case of some of our servers! We sincerely hope you're enjoying your visit to Los Santos and we know many of you have plenty of questions about Grand Theft Auto Online. First, we thought it would be useful to provide some details of the roll out of GTA Online, and how we hope you will be involved in making the game everything it can be.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto Online is going to be something brand new for us: a fully realized and living world for multiple players that will continue to grow and take shape over time.
> 
> The ultimate shape of GTA Online will be determined as much by you, the player, as by the work we put in. What you like and don't like, what you play and what you want will determine how the game develops and what it turns into.
> 
> Everything we do will be informed by feedback from you all - from the types of missions that roll out to all kinds of future content.
> 
> We are planning for a constant stream of new content, tweaks and updates in the weeks and months ahead.
> 
> The first couple of weeks we expect to be heavily focused on tuning the experience as it goes from internal testing to the reality of being played by tons of people in the real world so that all the usual teething problems for an online game are overcome. We hope it will all run incredibly smoothly, but please bear with us if it doesn't, and help us fix any and all problems!
> 
> After that, we will begin releasing content updates and giving you the opportunity to make your own content.
> GTA Community Feedback Needed from Day One
> This is vital for the ongoing success of the game. The first few months of Grand Theft Auto Online will be critical as everyone enters this dynamic new world for the first time. Plenty of issues are bound to occur. Remember this interesting character?
> 
> One thing we are already aware of, and are trying to alleviate as fast as we can, is the unanticipated additional pressure on the servers due to a significantly higher number of players than we were anticipating at this point - we are working around the clock to buy and add more servers, but this increased scale is only going to make the first few days even more temperamental than such things usually are. This is part of the problem some of you have been experiencing with the iFruit App and some Social Club services - we apologize in advance for this and thank you for your patience in this area.
> 
> More than ever, we need your help to report your experiences, findings, likes, loves, dislikes and hates - and we will be looking at your feedback constantly to tune the game into its optimal shape and help guide how Grand Theft Auto Online will grow and evolve past this initial period. We will be checking out how people are playing and what they are not playing or not enjoying, while also monitoring feedback via two other new Rockstar channels:
> 
> [email protected]: This email address will be active from launch day as a place to send your input and feedback direct to us relating to the game.
> 
> GTA Online Forums at Social Club: At some point this fall after the initial release of GTA Online, we are planning to launch Social Club Forums where players can chat with one another about their online experiences as well as access a GTA Online Suggestion board to post about any suggested features, tweaks and changes you want to see.
> Here's a rough overview of what you can expect on day one as well as initial details about how the GTA Online world will evolve from there.
> 
> The Launch of Grand Theft Auto Online:
> From launch, up to 16 players can enter the world together to partake in everything from:
> 
> Open-World Crime and Chaos: Go on your own or round up your friends to explore the open world together - catch a movie, go mountain biking, hit the shooting range and much more. Want to test the law? Knock over a convenience store, take down a gang or rob an armored truck for easy cash and Reputation.
> 
> Jobs: Los Santos and Blaine County are ripe with opportunity for the ambitious and criminal minded. Take on Missions and an array of other Jobs as a lone wolf, team up with your Crew or join fellow mercenaries and degenerates to pull off a wide range of robberies and illicit activities together.
> 
> Races: Everything from classic street competition and off-road tracks to boat racing on the open ocean, or take to the skies in aerial events. Jump into the madness of a GTA Race, or try out a brand new race type, Rally, where driver and co-pilot work together to navigate treacherous courses at high speeds.
> 
> Sports: Join your friends / any random stranger for a game of tennis, a round of golf or go base jumping and more, all for cash and Reputation.
> 
> Customization: Create your character using the Character Creator - then earn some cash and spend it getting dressed for success. You can also collect and customize cars for your garage and personalize your full weapons cache.
> 
> Reputation and Cash Flow: Reputation is earned from all your online exploits in everything you do in GTA Online - and will help you rank up, providing access to new features, weapons and criminal contacts. Spend cash you've gained on cars, clothes, guns, properties and much more. You can either quickly accumulate cash through profitable activities like knocking over armored cars, winning street races, doing stick-ups or a host of other cash-making endeavors - or if you're the completely instant gratification type, you can choose to buy denominations of GTA$. You will have the option to purchase GTA$ through the in-game Store. The game and its economy have been designed and balanced for the vast majority of players who will not buy extra cash. There is no in-game paywall and nothing that should disrupt the balance of the game. You don't have to spend real money to attain the cars, guns, clothes, flash and style of a high-roller in Los Santos, but can if you wish to get them a little quicker. The economy is balanced differently from the single player economy, and cash earned in one cannot be taken over to the other. Most players will earn cash much faster Online than in Story Mode.
> 
> Growing Pains: There will be the typical growing pains for an online game, including but not limited to crashes, glitches, crazy bugs, gameplay modes and mechanics that need re-balancing and other surprises! Even in GTAV Story Mode, some of you may have seen a few odd and even amusing little glitches out there last week. This sort of thing is inevitable in a massive open-world game and there'll surely be lots more unexpected oddities like this in the Online world next week - rest assured we'll be monitoring and actively doing all we can to smooth such things out as they happen, but we need your help to find them, as well as your feedback to help fine tune all of the game's systems so everything is perfectly balanced.
> 
> Currently Planned GTA Online Content Updates:
> Here is a quick overview of a few initial things we're working on for the first few weeks of Grand Theft Auto Online, alongside an aggressive period of tuning and finessing the game. We will give you dates for all of this content as soon as we have them - bear in mind that the order of things may well change, and we will probably add some extra stuff as well!
> 
> The Content Creator: The Content Creator will launch with tools to tailor and publish your own Deathmatches & Races.
> 
> The Beach Bum Pack: Featuring 4 new amazing beach fun vehicles, over 300 new items of incredible down tempo leisure wear and 2 new but not remotely relaxing weapons.
> 
> Capture the Flag: GTA Online's take on the classic CTF mode including the ability to make your own using The Content Creator.
> 
> Heists: This update will introduce full-on cooperative Heist missions that will require careful planning, teamwork and sharp execution - along with the Heist Planning Board for your apartment.
> Just to be clear, all of these updates will be free. We'll have more info on this and much more additional content as our plans develop through the launch period, and as we get feedback from you. Please stay tuned for further info and updates. And remember - we need your help to make this experience all it can be.
> 
> Thank you everyone,
> Rockstar Games


Wow that makes me very excited for this part of the game. I won't be able to put in as much time as I would like but this sounds very promising. I also like the fact that they are admitting that this will probably be a bumpy road and ask for help. R* just moved up on my least for sure.

Also, thank you for posting this. +Rep for you good sir.


----------



## cravinmild

What luck, sick two days this week and need to stay home .... all day ..... with GTA V




























to comfort me in my time of need









Im about 40% complete the game now according to game saves and already think ive gotten my moneys worth from this game, its so much larger in scope than most games released for SP nowadays. Ive tried to play the game and open the map by completing missions as they come up. Rampages have been restricted to areas of the map already opened as I want to progress as R* has planned and not uncover the map prior to needing to be in that area. Its been hard







Driving has become much better IMO and im certain the game incorporates a learning curve to driving and damage, small crashes will show damage to vehicles more in the way older GTA games would.

This map is crazy, flying over it and seeing all the farms, small towns and details R* has sprinkled over the map ..... INSAINE. Its closer to SA than any other GTA game ive played and I love it for that







Its different in many ways to SA, better in some, not as good in others. I miss gambling as it offered a good way to get cash quick. What I have noticed which I dislike is that once you complete objectives such as Flying Lessons you get no reward like in previous GTA where a gun or car will always be available in you safehouse from that point on. Trever is my fav toon, I have kept his look plain and if I could I would have this filthy deranged ******* hillbilly running around doing missions in his underware as I think Trever would dress this way if he could.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I completely missed her message ..... seems my attention was drawn elsewhere











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Go play Tennis to max out your strength, which increases your toughness.


Thank you for advices and tips.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Look for skateparks and also around the poor areas of LS such as Grove Street.


Million thanks. the Rep + you actually deserve!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Good luck with that. I couldn't resist and Im glad I didn't wait. Not only did I get to experience an awesome game, but I know what to do next time to make the $$$$$$$$.


Success!! I went to my local ganes store, ummed and ahhed, and came home with Saints Row 4 PC. So proud.


----------



## Sydfrey24

We need more selfies.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Success!! I went to my local ganes store, ummed and ahhed, and came home with Saints Row 4 PC. So proud.


Son, I am disappoint


----------



## 8800GT

For anyone with PS3, Hawk and Little goes down around 3AM and shoots up around 4 pm . Went from 3$ to $.76 back up to 5$ today. Made almost 500 mill each character. Just some info


----------



## Blk

On LCN? Is the market equal for everyone?

Also, for anyone interested. (take it with a grain of salt though)

Anyway, I've been playing for more than a week now, and I'm yet to finish the story







I'm always doing side missions and stuff, I haven't even been paying attention to the stock market. Gotta create another save to mess with it later.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Success!! I went to my local ganes store, ummed and ahhed, and came home with Saints Row 4 PC. So proud.


Local games store that sells physical PC games. That sir is a relic from ages past! Just think you could have slept in while it downloaded from Steam!


----------



## Thetbrett

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Local games store that sells physical PC games. That sir is a relic from ages past! Just think you could have slept in while it downloaded from Steam!


I like having a physical copy, it keeps me warm at night. The 3 gb patch for SR4 leaves me cold, however.


----------



## Blk

Just chillin


Spoiler: Possibly a spoiler of a later heist


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> I like having a physical copy, it keeps me warm at night. The 3 gb patch for SR4 leaves me cold, however.


I agree with you. However games like Saints Row offers the best of both world IMO : You've got the box and DVD from the store with all the goodies and you need to register it with Steam. I also have SR4 and I never used the disc, I used the key and downloaded it from Steam. I hope GTA V PC will be the same.

And for the record : I'm proud of you for not buying the console verson


----------



## Blk

For anyone interested in the biggest GTA mystery ever


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Just chillin
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possibly a spoiler of a later heist


Cool!


----------



## bhardy1185

Along the lines of the stock market talk above, I'm not moving fast through this game at all and caught on to the second hit of buying stock before a mission was finished (I'm sure most have gotten through these missions but I will not mention anything due to possible spoiler). Now I went all crazy and bought about 75k with one character and about 150k from the other. I was wondering how long the stock will rise after the mission is over. Right now it says my profit is something like 50k on one of the characters. I did not check on the other. I dont know if it is better to go ahead and sell at that profit number or give it a little while longer and see if it raises higher. Does anyone have any insight to this situation?


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bhardy1185*
> 
> Along the lines of the stock market talk above, I'm not moving fast through this game at all and caught on to the second hit of buying stock before a mission was finished (I'm sure most have gotten through these missions but I will not mention anything due to possible spoiler). Now I went all crazy and bought about 75k with one character and about 150k from the other. I was wondering how long the stock will rise after the mission is over. Right now it says my profit is something like 50k on one of the characters. I did not check on the other. I dont know if it is better to go ahead and sell at that profit number or give it a little while longer and see if it raises higher. Does anyone have any insight to this situation?


What I have noticed, was you keep the stock until you hear on the radio that they are at an "all time high" then sell. I tested this once by just keeping the stock a while longer and it went low again. So, don't sell until you hear about it on the radio... weasel news! gotta love em!

Edit: Just beat the Game... I love it, but I can't believe that it was over so quickly, I mean. I have only 11 and some hours on it. There should have been way more missions.


----------



## cravinmild

I bet as a kid you heard your parents say to slow down and chew your food, laughing and saying you cant even taste it if you eat that fast ........ This is the same thing but with a video game. Slow down and enjoy









Im sure im well over 11h and just breaking 40% complete. Still have some edges of the map to uncover


----------



## eternal7trance

Yea this game needed more story line missions. I like all the other content they included, but the story was over way to fast.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I bet as a kid you heard your parents say to slow down and chew your food, laughing and saying you cant even taste it if you eat that fast ........ This is the same thing but with a video game. Slow down and enjoy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im sure im well over 11h and just breaking 40% complete. Still have some edges of the map to uncover


I am right there with you!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Good luck with that. I couldn't resist and Im glad I didn't wait. Not only did I get to experience an awesome game, but I know what to do next time to make the $$$$$$$$.
> 
> 
> 
> Success!! I went to my local ganes store, ummed and ahhed, and came home with Saints Row 4 PC. So proud.
Click to expand...

While i will say GTA V is better in more then one way... I am proud of you getting an amazing game on the PC instead.







Now just wait till GTA hits PC's and i will buy it again.


----------



## SLADEizGOD

can't wait for the PC version.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> can't wait for the PC version.


Me neither! It's gonna be epic.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Me neither! It's gonna be epic.


Same here!!!

I haven't play the console version and don't want to. But I read all those thing and saw all those snapshots and WOW. It seems that V got the same spirit than San Andreas. Can't wait to drive around in Loa Santos!!!

I want to give R* my money, but they need to give me the PC choice.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SLADEizGOD*
> 
> can't wait for the PC version.


Yep I will be buying it again.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

lol


----------



## andrews2547

I think the bug is there because of the impound lot. I think this because of two reasons

1. This is the first time a working impound lot has been in a GTA game.

2. I parked a car in a garage at a safe house and it disappeared, a few moments later I got a message saying "Trevor's Phoenix has been impounded"

If your car disappears, wait a while then go to the impound lot


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think the bug is there because of the impound lot. I think this because of two reasons
> 
> 1. This is the first time a working impound lot has been in a GTA game.
> 
> 2. I parked a car in a garage at a safe house and it disappeared, a few moments later I got a message saying "Trevor's Phoenix has been impounded"
> 
> If your car disappears, wait a while then go to the impound lot


That hasn't worked for me yet for cars I've purchased, though. But Rockstar is aware of the bug and working on it. I just found the pic funny lol, even though it does kinda suck.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


True Story and Hope it's fixed soon.


----------



## Blk

The emblem creator is working now.
Go make some emblems for our crew


----------



## GAMERIG

Very disgusting - looking at billboard!


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Very disgusting - looking at billboard!
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


There are much more disturbing billboards than that in the game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The emblem creator is working now.
> Go make some emblems for our crew












What about that? I haven't saved it yet.


----------



## Blk

Looks cool!

BTW just finished the story







So awesome. Time to get it to 100% in preparation for the Online.


----------



## BeerPowered

I fixed the color scheme to be more OCNish. Not sure of the exact color hashes.


----------



## cravinmild

I likes


----------



## andrews2547

I found Packie from GTA IV as someone you can recruit for heists


----------



## HPE1000

WELL I found 2 guys attacking a woman on the side of the highway and when I went to kill them, one of them was 100% naked and he was wearing a spiked dog collar................................................

WTH R*


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> WELL I found 2 guys attacking a woman on the side of the highway and when I went to kill them, one of them was 100% naked and he was wearing a spiked dog collar................................................
> 
> WTH R*


You have never been to the GIMP house and met Zimos in SR3, it WAY WAY worse!

Also did you get to the scene with Trevors balls?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> ... did you get to the scene with Trevors balls? ....


No, whats that? Hey, I started wondering Trevor is bi-sexual/ or heterosexual guy? Because he sleeping with a male of his temporarily roommates.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Can anyone post a snapshot of Ganton St. and CJ's house?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Can anyone post a snapshot of Ganton St. and CJ's house?


Dude, Yeah, I believe these snapshots of CJ's house and location: It would﻿ be more realistic that the houses from San Andreas was still there, but totally changed.
Quote:


> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


that's what you looking for!


----------



## awdrifter

How do you take screenshot in this game?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> How do you take screenshot in this game?


You can pull your cellphone and take a picture. As for an actual screenshot, I don't know if you need a capture card, or the ps3/xbox itself lets you do it


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

So, I was riding around in the submarine collecting nuclear waste with Trevor, and when I was done I just switched characters without getting out of the sub, then when I later switched back to him, these happened.


He was in the strip club, and was drinking while he still had the scuba tank and mask on, but when it gave me control of him he dropped it off so didn't get to get a picture of that. The submarine was out in the parking lot.


Then, on my way back north, there was just a random shark out in the middle of the road.


----------



## Blk

lmao ^


----------



## andrews2547

"Cool guys don't look at explosions
They blow things up and then take selfies instead"


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> So, I was riding around in the submarine collecting nuclear waste with Trevor, and when I was done I just switched characters without getting out of the sub, then when I later switched back to him, these happened.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He was in the strip club, and was drinking while he still had the scuba tank and mask on, but when it gave me control of him he dropped it off so didn't get to get a picture of that. The submarine was out in the parking lot.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then, on my way back north, there was just a random shark out in the middle of the road.


LOL


----------



## Sannakji

Man. Not having fun with this at all. Had to go to three clothes places to find a suit 'classy' enough to visit a goddamn jewelry store! Grand Theft Auto used to be about fun. Now it's a boring, frustrating, aliased, stuttering mess.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Man. Not having fun with this at all. Had to go to three clothes places to find a suit 'classy' enough to visit a goddamn jewelry store! Grand Theft Auto used to be about fun. Now it's a boring, frustrating, aliased, stuttering mess.


Go to your wardrobe as Michael, suits, full suits, pick one, done.

It's only a "stuttering mess" because of its running on hardware that's 8 years old. There is no patch that can make the PS3/360 have better hardware.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Nice little 5 star police chase I came across.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I found Packie from GTA IV as someone you can recruit for heists


Oooh, where?


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> How do you take screenshot in this game?


Dude, Yeah some SNAPSHOTS I took from *HD PVR 2 GE* (<<click) .


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Oooh, where?


Near Franklins first house by a pharmacy. You will see two guys robbing a worker and they are arguing about a car, stop and let them in and then when you have lost the police, Packie says you should let him know if there are any big jobs going down or something.

He is pretty good crew member and only takes 12% IIRC.


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## HPE1000

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## HPE1000

GTA online soon!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice little 5 star police chase I came across.


Dude, Yeah, Your gameplay footage is very neat and hilarious! HEY. you should visit at Local-FORT ZANCUDO in GREAT CHAPARRAL:


Spoiler: Alert: Spoiler!









Why you are waiting for? GO THERE AND LET US KNOW HOW TURNS IT OUT!









*G'LUCK*


----------



## HPE1000

I might do it, I am scared though lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, Yeah, Your gameplay footage is very neat and hilarious! HEY. you should visit at Local-FORT ZANCUDO in GREAT CHAPARRAL:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alert: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What are you waiting for? GO THERE AND LET US KNOW HOW TURNS IT OUT!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *G'LUCK*


I've already gone in there and got 4 jet fighters


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, Yeah, Your gameplay footage is very neat and hilarious! HEY. you should visit at Local-FORT ZANCUDO in GREAT CHAPARRAL:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Alert: Spoiler!


Oh it wasn't mine lol I just found it browsing around YouTube. Yeah I have no problem storming the military fort lol. Just no way to record my stuff.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

It's nice owning your own LS Customs









Now, I pulled a vehicle out of my garage across the street to make room for my Infernus, and as soon as I turned around, my Infernus and my sportbike were gone. Didn't even leave the area. Literally drove across the street and turned around.


----------



## HPE1000

I hate how you can only go to the one ls customs to upgrade though, and my upgraded f type disappeared from my garage last time I played


----------



## andrews2547

First of Oct for me in just under 22 hours









I'm not sure exactly what time GTA Online is going live.


----------



## cravinmild

anyone else notice that only two of the toons can call a cab. For some reason I cant explain franklin never has his cab arrive, waits several min of real time waiting or is told there are no available cabs and call back later..... strange. Trever and Michal get a cab sent in under 30sec anywhere in the map

In prep for GTA V online that last night i purchased a wireless mic in the form of Turtle Beach PX51 wireless headset. Returned them this morning, overpriced cracklefest with more disconnects than I can remember. $300 beans back in my account







I picked up a set of sony PS3 Pulse elite wireless headset and very happy with them for the price. If you can find them sub $100 you wont be disappointed. The rumble goes all the way through the headband


----------



## andrews2547

I hope the multiplayer is similar to GTA IV in the way that you can make a server so only invited people can join. I hate going on public multiplayer servers. They are usually full of people who use cheat engines.


----------



## Vlasov_581

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> 
> 
> It's nice owning your own LS Customs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now, I pulled a vehicle out of my garage across the street to make room for my Infernus, and as soon as I turned around, my Infernus and my sportbike were gone. Didn't even leave the area. Literally drove across the street and turned around.


he looks like Mike Epps


----------



## felon

Is there any concrete info about gta online?

What type of modes will it have

will it have the full world integration similar to how red dead redemption was..

I can see this only working with integration like red dead


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> Is there any concrete info about gta online?
> 
> What type of modes will it have
> 
> will it have the full world integration similar to how red dead redemption was..
> 
> I can see this only working with integration like red dead


Most of the info you are asking is in the GTA Online Trailer












It's pretty much an MMORPG (but with only 16 players per server







)


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Most of the info you are asking is in the GTA Online Trailer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's pretty much an MMORPG (but with only 16 players per server
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


What was gta4 consoles lobby size? Because I know pc had up to 32 people in a lobby, its probably like battlefield where consoles cannot handle many people, could you imagine over 16 people doing crazy things like blowing stuff up on the already struggling consoles?

I bet on the pc it will be a lot bigger lobbies.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> he looks like Mike Epps


----------



## fitzy-775

Anyone know if ill be able to play gta online at midnight in aus, or is it going live all at the same time everywhere?


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fitzy-775*
> 
> Anyone know if ill be able to play gta online at midnight in aus, or is it going live all at the same time everywhere?


More than likely it will be on PST or EST time.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Dude, Yeah, I believe these snapshots of CJ's house and location: It would﻿ be more realistic that the houses from San Andreas was still there, but totally changed.
> that's what you looking for!


Thanks man, I just can't wait to play this on PC. As of the moment I am re playing San Andreas to kill the envy. lolz


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Near Franklins first house by a pharmacy. You will see two guys robbing a worker and they are arguing about a car, stop and let them in and then when you have lost the police, Packie says you should let him know if there are any big jobs going down or something.
> 
> He is pretty good crew member and only takes 12% IIRC.


I think I may have killed those guys. I thought they were Louis Lopez' buddies from TBOGT.


----------



## newbrevolution

Question regarding GTA Online release date.

I was searching the web and my understanding is GTA Online is to be released October 1st. However I saw a few articles (they were not that old either) Indicating this may not be so.

Can anyone clarify the release date for me?

Thank you


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> What was gta4 consoles lobby size? Because I know pc had up to 32 people in a lobby, its probably like battlefield where consoles cannot handle many people, could you imagine over 16 people doing crazy things like blowing stuff up on the already struggling consoles?
> 
> I bet on the pc it will be a lot bigger lobbies.


GTA IV on console had 16 player lobbies. Rockstar has already said somewhere GTA Online is going to be 16 players as well. Hopefully the PC version will allow up to 64.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I think I may have killed those guys. I thought they were Louis Lopez' buddies from TBOGT.


They respawn








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Question regarding GTA Online release date.
> 
> I was searching the web and my understanding is GTA Online is to be released October 1st. However I saw a few articles (they were not that old either) Indicating this may not be so.
> 
> Can anyone clarify the release date for me?
> 
> Thank you


Rockstar hasn't mentioned any delays and the expected release date is still 1st of Oct (or tomorrow)

I just hope they release it a midnight local times rather than all at once.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just hope they release it a midnight local times rather than all at once.


It may just use someones PS3 as host and others will join, they would definitely start at local time.

If they use dedicated servers I expect them to start PST/EST or if EU servers Local EU time.


----------



## andrews2547

And that's where hot air balloons come from.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just hope they release it a midnight local times rather than all at once.
> 
> 
> 
> It may just use someones PS3 as host and others will join, they would definitely start at local time.
> 
> If they use dedicated servers I expect them to start PST/EST or if EU servers Local EU time.
Click to expand...

I hope they roll it out no later then EST then, but if it's a Maketplace DL, then will might as well wait till 4AM for M$ to get their head out of their bum and load it to the MP for DL....

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> And that's where hot air balloons come from.


Genius!


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rockstar hasn't mentioned any delays and the expected release date is still 1st of Oct (or tomorrow)
> 
> I just hope they release it a midnight local times rather than all at once.


Oh I am so excited for Free Roam with a bunch of other crazy GTA fans! To bad though I cannot take tomorrow off...only one in the office.


----------



## Blk

Breaking Bad finale spoiler


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Breaking Bad finale spoiler


----------



## felon

These morons can't even get their schedule together. I bet it'll be delayed before it actually goes live on the marketplace (or has an update). and when it does go live rockstars server will be "overloaded" by 5-10 million live users. Because these morons can't seem to predict the amount of traffic they're gonna get ahead of time


----------



## Boi 1da

Deaths Walter White is responsible for
May contain spoilers for some!

Just one more day or few hours for some till gtao!


----------



## cravinmild

Wife does her niteshift tomorrow







. Gonna be a good nite fosur


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> These morons can't even get their schedule together. I bet it'll be delayed before it actually goes live on the marketplace (or has an update). and when it does go live rockstars server will be "overloaded" by 5-10 million live users. Because these morons can't seem to predict the amount of traffic they're gonna get ahead of time


What? They "delayed" GTA Online for those exact reasons. Also their schedule has always been Oct 1st for GTA Online.


----------



## andrews2547

1 more hour and I wil find out whether or not they are releasing it in time zones or all at once


----------



## WC_EEND

just past midnight over here in Belgium and nothing yet


----------



## andrews2547

It looks like it will be done all at once then







. Most likely midnight LA time.

Edit: try this

http://www.nowgamer.com/news/2100239/gta_online_release_details.html


----------



## Blk

Dat 100%

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/member/brunolkiller1/games/gtav/career/checklist


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51487/gta-online-details-game-day-access-info-and-more.html


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51487/gta-online-details-game-day-access-info-and-more.html


are you creating a clan? do you know of anyone on OCN who is??


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> are you creating a clan? do you know of anyone on OCN who is??


There used to be one or two, but they were empty and the founders didn't say anything about it here. Actually just checked them now and they're gone lol.

But yes, we created this one a week ago.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Dat 100%
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/member/brunolkiller1/games/gtav/career/checklist


More like 98%

Missing:
1 Misc
1 Stranger and Freaks
27 Random Events
12 Hobbies and pastime


----------



## felon

They are gonna release it at like 4am EST. Reason being, it'll catch most people off guard and the wave of traffic will slowly start, instead of being overloaded all at once. This is why they aren't releasing an official statement.

Then again that's my nerd logic


----------



## NTME9

GTA5 on pc leaked photos, check it out! http://www.ibtimes.com/gta-5-grand-theft-auto-5-pc-screenshots-leaked-photos-1412822

60fps and aa/af


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> GTA5 on pc leaked photos, check it out! http://www.ibtimes.com/gta-5-grand-theft-auto-5-pc-screenshots-leaked-photos-1412822
> 
> 60fps and aa/af


Thats just a console video playing..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drewfus*
> 
> GTA5 on pc leaked photos, check it out! http://www.ibtimes.com/gta-5-grand-theft-auto-5-pc-screenshots-leaked-photos-1412822
> 
> 60fps and aa/af


And also only using 2% CPU and 10MB RAM









At least that's what it originally was when the "leaker" uploaded them. The only difference between those images and the ones that that were "leaked" a couple of weeks ago is what fraps says and what it says in the task manager.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> More like 98%
> 
> Missing:
> 1 Misc
> 1 Stranger and Freaks
> 27 Random Events
> 12 Hobbies and pastime


Those are not needed for 100% completion. Already got the 100% achievement.


----------



## Blk

http://uk.ign.com/articles/2013/09/30/100-little-things-in-gta-5-that-will-blow-your-mind


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Those are not needed for 100% completion. Already got the 100% achievement.


You didn't complete everything therefore its not really 100% is all im saying.


----------



## ScottyP

Anyone going to be playing GTA Online on the 360? I just signed up for the social club.

How do these crews work?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BeerPowered*
> 
> You didn't complete everything therefore its not really 100% is all im saying.


According to Rockstar it is







But yeah I'll try to do the rest later. I just wanted 100% to start exploring the chiliad mystery stuff.


----------



## BeerPowered

7AM EST for GTA Online 12PM UK Time for Europe from Kotaku.


----------



## dafour

So how does this updating work?Just stole my little brother his ps3 to try this out


----------



## Blk

The update is live!

Gaah I'm in college and won't be home for like 6 hours


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> The update is live!
> 
> Gaah I'm in college and won't be home for like 6 hours :<


And I literally woke up 5 minutes ago (1 minute before it went live) talk about good timing









Note: servers are overloaded. You can still play GTA Online, but you can't sae your progress.

EDIT: it has an invite only mode ( so random people can't join your game) which is what I wanted


----------



## ScottyP

I get in, Lamar tells me he's gonna setup race during opening sequence, stuck at "launching session" for over 6 minutes now, lol

I guess I'll just try later.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Apparently if you stalk the other characters, they will kill you. lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ScottyP*
> 
> I get in, Lamar tells me he's gonna setup race during opening sequence, stuck at "launching session" for over 6 minutes now, lol
> 
> I guess I'll just try later.


I got that as well. The first 20 seconds of GTA Online are pretty good


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Dat 100%
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/member/brunolkiller1/games/gtav/career/checklist


Lol I seen the pop up last night well I was playing, congrats Blk!


----------



## WC_EEND

I got stuck at "go to race session" (no marker on the map and even if I drove to it, it refused to activate).


----------



## Boi 1da

I was only able to create a character then it sent me back to single player.Tried it once more and same thing happens with the message "gta online is not available at the moment" something like that but got to go to work now.


----------



## sepheroth003

I'll most likely be trying GTA online in about 45 mins. BF4 beta is a major fail for the day, see if I can go for 2 fails with GTA online not working lol.


----------



## WC_EEND

well, I keep getting "failed to host GTA Online session, return to GTA V" errors. All I've been able to do is create a character and watch the intro with Lamar.


----------



## felon

I wonder how many sick calls there will be today...


----------



## G woodlogger

Think about the 800.000 employees that have been sent home to play lol.


----------



## WC_EEND

I know it's in bad taste, but that's probably why GTA Online isn't working


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> well, I keep getting "failed to host GTA Online session, return to GTA V" errors. All I've been able to do is create a character and watch the intro with Lamar.


I got the same problem, except the marker doesn't load so I can freeroam, all the stores have "just been robbed" and there aren't any armoured vans driving around. I have been making money by running people over and stealing their money. I found out you can deposit cash though your phone as well as at ATMs but on the phone the minimum you can deposit is $50, any less and you're forced to go to an ATM. Losing less than $50 on GTA V isn't that much of a problem though









I already have $389 in my GTA Online account and I haven't even completed the tutorial.


----------



## felon

great the servers are overloaded just like predicted. These morons can't even properly scale their operation


----------



## Blk

I'm home! WHAT DID I MISS?

inb4 overloaded servers


----------



## cravinmild

Arrrrr. Stupid work.

Dang guys, dont take all the money before i get there


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Arrrrr. Stupid work.
> 
> Dang guys, dont take all the money before i get there


you're not missing out on anything. servers are down nothing is operational


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I'm home! WHAT DID I MISS?
> 
> inb4 overloaded servers


LOL a lil too late


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *flv1333*
> 
> LOL a lil too late


Man our Grandparents/parents sure are ugly in the creation. Luckily I had John Marston as an option.


----------



## Blk

Just took these pics










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## ScottyP

I'm liking GTA Online so far, it's not too bad.

Do we have a crew setup for the board?


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51500/gtav-title-update-details.html


----------



## cravinmild

Signed up last nite. Just need to be accepted now. Good to know i wont be shot in the face and my share of the loot taken ... right lol.


----------



## Blk

It says here you already got invited. Check your notifications area. It's also possible the social club is bugged, with all this influx.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> It says here you already got invited. Check your notifications area. It's also possible the social club is bugged, with all this influx.


Process works like this:
Player has to request an invite from OCNV
Then OCNV will send the player an invite
Then the player has to accept said invite.


----------



## Boi 1da

If you get a friend invite from RelDeal that is me. My phone wont let me spell out Boi 1da on the RSC messages when sending an invite for some reason...2 more hours of work than GTA time


----------



## WC_EEND

anyone here actually able to play GTA Online?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> great the servers are overloaded just like predicted. These morons can't even properly scale their operation


They have sold at least 25 million copies world wide and there is probably 20 million people trying to get onto it all at the same time.

It took ~15 million people to overload googles servers when Michael Jackson died, that and Rockstar themselves said GTA Online servers are most likely going to crash in the first week. If you don't like the way they run their business, don't buy their games. That's the second or third time you said they were morons for delaying things. Why don't you take the game back and get your $60 back rather than act like a child, whining about them not having google-spec servers and wanting to release a complete game rather than a half made one.


----------



## vangsfreaken

am i the only one that can play online?


----------



## falcon26

I've been trying to get online for about 8 hours now. Still can't get into a game. And what is the tutorial thing, I can't seem to find that anywhere to do. It always just says failed to connect to host or rock star cloud


----------



## newbrevolution

I am trying I connect now...failed once already but at least I was able to create my character.


----------



## BeerPowered

Can't get on. Gave up. I will try again this weekend after the dust settles.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> am i the only one that can play online?












Are you serious or just trolling









I can't even get it to work on solo mode. They really should have included the tutorial in the 39MB update so we can at least complete that bit and then go around robbing stores to get money as well as level up by getting a wanted level then losing them while they try to sort the servers out properly.

Also thanks to my bank being run by complete idiots, I won't have internet for the next week or so. Seriously, every month they send a letter saying "you didn't pay your bills, here is the fee for missing the payment" even though I had enough money in my bank for all of the bills + more and they were the ones who were supposed to sort this out.


----------



## GAMERIG

I feeling not fair that Lester took 24.1m than others?


Spoiler: WARNING!: Spoiler!



 Micheal, Franklin,and Trevor received 16.7m afterward. but what did Lester doing? friggin





Spoiler: WARNING!: Spoiler!



 My selected: C



Anyway I completed GTA V!


----------



## HPE1000

So is gta online just not going to work for now? I cannot join a game (ps3)


----------



## falcon26

I think it may be a few days before it works. Way way to many issues right now...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## WC_EEND

Okay, so GTA Online for me so far: lost my first character and had to make a new one, in both cases the first race completely glitched out on me (trigger for it not spawning) and after that just timeout errors everywhere. So far I am not impressed.


----------



## HPE1000

How do you lose a character?


----------



## WC_EEND

I have no idea. I made it yesterday, and when I tried to play GTA Online today, it was just sort of gone.

edit: finally managed to get it to work again, first race glitched out on me again. Seriously, this feels very beta-ish to me.

edit no.2: so, my second character disappeared as well.

edit no.3: race trigger actually appeared this time, but now I'm stuck on "Launching session".

edit no.4: and that's character no.3 gone


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you serious or just trolling


i played for 4-5 hours last night







although i can't connect right now... ranked to level 6 or whatever they called it


----------



## felon

So after playing for a bit.

What is the PURPOSE of freeroam? I see no purpose except for being able to rob the whopping 4 stores. I assumed that the missions would be INTEGRATED into freeroam just like the beginning missions were. But every "job" afterward puts you into a separate world instance.

So what is the purpose of freeroam when every mission puts you into a separate world instance?

unless im missing something


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> So after playing for a bit.
> 
> What is the PURPOSE of freeroam? I see no purpose except for being able to rob the whopping 4 stores. I assumed that the missions would be INTEGRATED into freeroam just like the beginning missions were. But every "job" afterward puts you into a separate world instance.
> 
> So what is the purpose of freeroam when every mission puts you into a separate world instance?
> 
> unless im missing something


Ever play GTA 4 in freeroam...airport...


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Ever play GTA 4 in freeroam...airport...


gta 4 has crappy freeroam..

Have you ever played red dead? thats how freeroam on consoles should be


----------



## newbrevolution

I have played Red Dead Redemption but not on multiplayer


----------



## Blk




----------



## HPE1000

HAHAHAHA

It reminds me of this, how random it is.


----------



## Blk

Lmao! Once I wanted to go to the airport and called a taxi. Unfortunately, when I got there the driver actually got me inside the airport, which led to me getting an instant wanted level. Awesome.

ps: http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51512/grand-theft-auto-online-launch-updates.html


----------



## falcon26

I still can't get online to work...

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Blk

I only tried twice today. I'd rather wait a few days so they sort this out.


----------



## falcon26

has anyone actually done this and completed the race yet to complete the tutorial ? im now stuck at the part where the race starts where the character just walks into the marker to start the race and you have no control, and then when it starts you get a loading screen that just says waiting for other players, what the hell is this and is there a bypass or another way of doing this, or another way of playing online without having to do this god damn thing. Now I can't even get to the screen where it does that. It just puts me in a game now with out the chance to complete the dam tutorial. Theirs 4 of us that would love to play multiplayer together yet none of us can join any games.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> has anyone actually done this and completed the race yet to complete the tutorial ? im now stuck at the part where the race starts where the character just walks into the marker to start the race and you have no control, and then when it starts you get a loading screen that just says waiting for other players, what the hell is this and is there a bypass or another way of doing this, or another way of playing online without having to do this god damn thing. Now I can't even get to the screen where it does that. It just puts me in a game now with out the chance to complete the dam tutorial. Theirs 4 of us that would love to play multiplayer together yet none of us can join any games.


lots of people passed this part..
i lagged my way out of it..

my issue however is that theres NOTHING TO DO IN FREEROAM. There are no objectives at all. I was under the assumption that the objectives would be integrated into the freeroam but every mission throws you into its own world instance. making freeroam completely worthless


----------



## falcon26

That is the other thing. Freeroam is nothing like it was in GTA 4, that was much much better. GTA 5 you can't do **** in free roam. I can't even complete the tutorial or find it to complete it..


----------



## cravinmild

I was in for a bit but stuff to do around the house. Hope i can log in again. Lastnights toon is gone but i made a hotter, younger redhead this time woofwoof. I was lvl 3 having collected the drugs and handed them off. Four others in the room with me. Lots of lag, freezes and teleporting around the map. The city has far less detail then sp


----------



## Boi 1da

I finally got passed the race and now I am in freeroam with 5 other guys yelling in what i think is russian. My only problem is they all tend to hunt me down before I can do anything. As soon as i respawn they are there shooting at me and I only have 2 bullets...I got one or two kills before I gave up.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> I finally got passed the race and now I am in freeroam with 5 other guys yelling in what i think is russian. My only problem is they all tend to hunt me down before I can do anything. As soon as i respawn they are there shooting at me and I only have 2 bullets...I got one or two kills before I gave up.


welcome to russia


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> HAHAHAHA
> 
> It reminds me of this, how random it is.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


ROFL AS HELL! this is all the best!









Awesome - franklin wears a beard, and looks definitely like kimbo.


----------



## BeerPowered

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> So after playing for a bit.
> 
> What is the PURPOSE of freeroam*? I see no purpose except for being able to rob the whopping 4 stores.* I assumed that the missions would be INTEGRATED into freeroam just like the beginning missions were. But every "job" afterward puts you into a separate world instance.
> 
> So what is the purpose of freeroam when every mission puts you into a separate world instance?
> 
> unless im missing something


I have found 9 stores I can rob so far. 2 in Blaine, 7 Downtown. Also they remember you, and will pull a gun. Look for Gas Stations and Liquor stores. Bicycle is the best get away vehicle. If you rob the Gas Station by Grove Street the Ballas will shoot you sometimes.


----------



## Blk

Playing online now

edit: loving it so far!!


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Pulp Fiction


----------



## Boi 1da

I played for about 4hours yesterday after my last post and it was awesome. I have about $18000 in my bank and a wannabe ford mustang to call my own. Meet some really cool people online trying to get into the army base but died almost instantly after(tanks). We spent about twenty minute trying to stack cars, make ramps and glitch our way in. Love this game so far.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> Pulp Fiction


M.I.B. Men in Mob. lolz


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> M.I.B. Men in Mob. lolz


That or Vincent and Jules from Pulp Fiction...

Edit I see the OP, WoOkiE FTW, of the img pointed that out


----------



## falcon26

I still can't get the tutorial done. It gets to the point of "Launching Session" then just sits their. Its now been on that screen for about 30 minutes. I've tried at least 5 times this morning and it always just sits and does nothing. This has to be one of the worst online launches ever....


----------



## Blk

It's also one of the best and fastest selling videogames ever, so I guess it's fair...


----------



## falcon26

Oh I know that  Also on GTA 4 free roam, you didn't have to do anything just free roam have access to all the vehicles do what ever you wanted. In Gta 5 free roam you can't do ****. You have to bench over backwards to get anything. I'm not sure how they call it free roam, its nothing like free roam not even close


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Oh I know that  Also on GTA 4 free roam, you didn't have to do anything just free roam have access to all the vehicles do what ever you wanted. In Gta 5 free roam you can't do ****. You have to bench over backwards to get anything. I'm not sure how they call it free roam, its nothing like free roam not even close


that's not what i meant. In GTA V after the initial 5 or so missions, you have complete freeroam.

My complaint is that i was under the assumption that the missions were integrated within the freeroam, just like the initial 5 missions are. But they aren't. The missions throw you into a separate world. Making freeroam have very little objectives


----------



## falcon26

Yeah but in GTA 4 free roam you didn't have to complete anything zero nothing, you just launched Free roam and that was it your good to go. Gta 5 free roam is not really free roam, its semi free roam....


----------



## cravinmild

Hows voice chat for ps3, i find i can only hear some peeps but not others. I miss parts of conversations, it also fades in and out.

I still get teleported around the map when I start online, once i ended up on the side of a lake with mountains all around me. Took close to 30min real time of full run to get to a road. Got run over by the first car i tried to jack and had to drive back to town in a rust bucket. 40min realtime befor i got into the city.


----------



## Boi 1da

I find the best way to get back to town when stuck is to select a race, join the game, and before it starts back out and you should be back in the city. Did that a few times last night and it worked for me.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Yeah but in GTA 4 free roam you didn't have to complete anything zero nothing, you just launched Free roam and that was it your good to go. Gta 5 free roam is not really free roam, its semi free roam....


they are tutorial styled missions


----------



## cravinmild

Online is abit overwhelming at first. Im still confused with all the ins and outs of the modes. From what i have played its seems pretty fun. Im just going to let it drag me around and soak it up. My toon looks like a redhead laura croft in a black string bikini and high heels


----------



## falcon26

I still can not get the tutorial to work. It either says "Waiting for players" or "Launching Session" then it just sits their. Been trying now for a week. I've reloaded the dam game about 50 times nothing seems to work....


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> I still can not get the tutorial to work. It either says "Waiting for players" or "Launching Session" then it just sits their. Been trying now for a week. I've reloaded the dam game about 50 times nothing seems to work....


Just wait another few days and save yourself a headache. They haven't even sorted out their server issues yet (which is ridiculous by now). I leveled up to rank 14 and my char got deleted. Then It replaced it with a level 1 by itself and rockstar informs me that because there is a new character, my old one will have been replaced on the servers even though I did nothing. They are really putting that 1.5B they made from the game to good use


----------



## falcon26

Yeah I've actually given up on GTA 5 online for the moment and gone back to GTA 4

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## end0rphine

Does it take anyone else 10+ minutes just to start any match to find players - whether it be DM or races? Join game never seems to work and goes straight to hosting (that or there are never any available games, which is hard to believe).


----------



## Blk

Works fine here


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *falcon26*
> 
> Yeah I've actually given up on GTA 5 online for the moment and gone back to GTA 4
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk 4


Delete the title update from the Xbox Home menu or the PlayStation 3 Cross-Media Bar, and relaunch the game. This will force the update to redownload. This tip worked for me when I was experiencing the problem.

On PS3: Navigate to "Game Data Utility" from the game menu. Select "Grand Theft Auto V" ( not "Grand Theft Auto V Install"). Press Triangle and select "Delete."

Hope this helps! Game is some much better with be who want to play missons


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

They released a new update this morning. Everything is working pretty well here. Me and my bro are havin a blast


----------



## Blk

Opposite for me







It's been perfect the other days, today I couldn't connect.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Opposite for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been perfect the other days, today I couldn't connect.


Same here.


----------



## Blk

PIS is at $31.55. Oh happy days.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Opposite for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's been perfect the other days, today I couldn't connect.


Odd lol. Aside from having a connection time out one time, I've been on it all day without a hitch.


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> PIS is at $31.55. Oh happy days.


Really? I invested about 200 Mill each character @ 2.76 LOL. I don't even want to know how much money I have. Too much probably


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> Really? I invested about 200 Mill each character @ 2.76 LOL. I don't even want to know how much money I have. Too much probably


Congrats, you're a billionaire! I also invested when it was around that value, although I wasn't far ahead in the story so I didn't have much money. It's still steadily increasing. Please post a pic of your profits for the lulz


----------



## 8800GT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Congrats, you're a billionaire! I also invested when it was around that value, although I wasn't far ahead in the story so I didn't have much money. It's still steadily increasing. Please post a pic of your profits for the lulz


I am always one for the lulz







. Once the market comes back up I'll take a nice picture. Should be about 2.3B profit


----------



## felon

multiplayer sucks. I don't know what the hell they were thinking. Every mission requires loading. The missions throw you into a separate freeworld from everyone else. There's only 1 mission then it throws you onto the vote screen with some crappy choices and then throws you back into freeroam right where you started. What were they thinking fragmenting the players like that


----------



## HPE1000

I do like the idea of multiplayer but at the same time it is kind of stupid that it just seems more like a coop single player with all the missions on it. I know you do not need to do them, but otherwise all you are doing is running around the map being hunted down by people who only care about killing you and taking your money rather than messing around and having fun.


----------



## Hexa

I dunno I'm loving the multiplayer. It's way more fun to me then the single player. In fact I haven't touched single player once since the online part launched.

Also I really don't understand what you mean when you say players are more worried about chasing you down and killing you instead of messing around and having fun. I mean maybe I'm wrong but aren't those the same thing?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> multiplayer sucks. I don't know what the hell they were thinking. Every mission requires loading. The missions throw you into a separate freeworld from everyone else. There's only 1 mission then it throws you onto the vote screen with some crappy choices and then throws you back into freeroam right where you started. What were they thinking fragmenting the players like that


What would be the point of always staying in the same gameworld? It would be impossible to do missions that way.


----------



## lordhinton

http://mmgn.com/Blogs/gta-v-pc-is-here-heres-how-to-install-it


----------



## PedroC1999

Hahahaha, hilarious!

GTA V Collectors Edition (PS3) is sold out everywhere in Merthyr (South Wales)

Do you guys think it will be restocked by the end of November? ()My birthday)


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hahahaha, hilarious!
> 
> GTA V Collectors Edition (PS3) is sold out everywhere in Merthyr (South Wales)
> 
> Do you guys think it will be restocked by the end of November? ()My birthday)


I could be wrong, but I'm sure if the Collector's Edition is sold out, then there won't be anymore. However, you can buy the collector's edition pack in the in-game store to get all the same in-game perks.


----------



## PedroC1999

So once it goes, its gone?









How do I get the perks?


----------



## Blk

God damn it there needs to be a quick way to mute everyone when doing jobs. SHUT UUUUP


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> God damn it there needs to be a quick way to mute everyone when doing jobs. SHUT UUUUP


Hold select and you should get a menu, there should be an option there if not press start and check the online tab.


----------



## PedroC1999

What is the price (In pounds £) for the upgrade from regular to collectors?

I dont yet have the game, and would really like the added game items as in the Collectors Edition, but could pass on the extra Items


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> Hold select and you should get a menu, there should be an option there if not press start and check the online tab.


Yeah but on the select menu the option only applies to freeroam. The other option is going on the start menu, online, players, and toggling mute manually for every player. So annoying.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> So once it goes, its gone?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How do I get the perks?


That's only my assumption, since that's usually kind of the point of collector's editions.

When you go into Ammu-nation in story mode, there should be a button at the bottom it tells you to press to bring up the store. At least there used to be.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> That's only my assumption, since that's usually kind of the point of collector's editions.
> 
> When you go into Ammu-nation in story mode, there should be a button at the bottom it tells you to press to bring up the store. At least there used to be.


Could someone tell me the price of the Perk DLC thing?


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Could someone tell me the price of the Perk DLC thing?


I'll see in a minute. I've been finishing up homework. That's if it'll show me, since I have the collector's edition. but it'll be in $, as I'm in the States.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I'll see in a minute. I've been finishing up homework. That's if it'll show me, since I have the collector's edition. but it'll be in $, as I'm in the States.


Thanks, and since its through the PS Store, prices should scale normaly


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks, and since its through the PS Store, prices should scale normaly


And this is just another assumption, but I'm guessing 20 bucks, because they did have a version between the regular GTA V and the Collector's Edition for $79.99 that came with the same in-game stuff as the collector's.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Yeah, mine says Price Free-Installed, since I bought the Collector's.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> And this is just another assumption, but I'm guessing 20 bucks, because they did have a version between the regular GTA V and the Collector's Edition for $79.99 that came with the same in-game stuff as the collector's.


The special edition had less in-game stuff than the collector's edition though.


----------



## PedroC1999

Would it cost more to buy the update from the Regular than the Special?


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> What would be the point of always staying in the same gameworld? It would be impossible to do missions that way.


Have them integrated like the first few missions were..

So you see no issues with, job calls, you go do the job, job is finished, it throws you into some vote screen where all the "jobs" are crap, you vote back to freeroam, then you repeat the cycle. (with loading necessary in between every switch). So essentially that vote screen is useless, since everyone votes back to freeroam anyway


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Would it cost more to buy the update from the Regular than the Special?


???


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like I might have just lost my online character, I think I might just sell this game already, I beat the story and wanted to casually play online but since all those hours of online play mean nothing now I don't care to try again. I log in and it shows that I have my money in the bank from online play (only like 14k) but when I go to select a character, none are there and it wants me to build a new one.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Looks like I might have just lost my online character, I think I might just sell this game already, I beat the story and wanted to casually play online but since all those hours of online play mean nothing now I don't care to try again. I log in and it shows that I have my money in the bank from online play (only like 14k) but when I go to select a character, none are there and it wants me to build a new one.


wait a bit and try again later..

I haven't lost my character yet but i do get rolled back quite a bit


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> wait a bit and try again later..
> 
> I haven't lost my character yet but i do get rolled back quite a bit


Yeah, I realized it might just be their servers, people said that if your character shows up on the socialclub website then it's still there but the servers are messed up, and my character still shows up on their servers. Although some stats are messed up like it says me character is rank 0 for some reason.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

http://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/200426246 They're tracking all of the issues and updating as they go on this page. The link associated with losing characters, rank, etc. has some hints on how to _possibly_ prevent those things from happening until there is a more permanent fix. One was before you quit playing, pause it and switch back to single player through the pause menu. This triggers a save and ensures progress since the last auto-save is recorded.


----------



## HPE1000

Nope, my character is gone, even from the social club website, so I might just sell the game and wait for it on pc.


----------



## gdubc

Understandable. That would be extremely frustrating. I haven't tried to get on after seeing all the problems. Don't have any time to waste around here!


----------



## cravinmild

I can get on but shortly afterwards i suffer extreme boredom and the ps3 is shut off. Must be somthing wrong with my copy


----------



## HPE1000

I think it will be more fun on the pc, all the people on ps3 online are kids or angry annoying people who are always fighting. The graphics are pretty bad and the servers are sketchy, I never used my blimp code so hopefully I can sell my game for around 50 on ebay.


----------



## Blk

Anyone here bought the golf club yet? I'm probably gonna get in the next few days if all goes well. It costs $150,000,000.00


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Anyone here bought the golf club yet? I'm probably gonna get in the next few days if all goes well. It costs $150,000,000.00


Bought it a few days after the game came out.









All of my characters are still maxed out on money even after all the car upgrades I've done and all properties bought. I still have tons of money still left over in stocks....


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Bought it a few days after the game came out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All of my characters are still maxed out on money even after all the car upgrades I've done and all properties bought. I still have tons of money still left over in stocks....


150 Million?

How muhc do you get from the secret stash? Its 500 Million right?


----------



## BlackVenom

Anyone rescue the mobster's wife/daughter? Worth the long drive...


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Anyone rescue the mobster's wife/daughter? Worth the long drive...


I have completed this but I forgot what the reward was...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 150 Million?
> 
> How muhc do you get from the secret stash? Its 500 Million right?


What secret stash are you talking about? I used the stock market to achieve max money.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Anyone rescue the mobster's wife/daughter? Worth the long drive...


She gives you around 60K if I remember correctly.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What secret stash are you talking about? I used the stock market to achieve max money.


Yes, do tell about this stash as I haven't figured out how to make money on the stocks yet. I have completed the game also...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Yes, do tell about this stash as I haven't figured out how to make money on the stocks yet. I have completed the game also...


Have you completely all of Lester Assassination Missions? If so, you're going to have a VERY difficult time making tons of money.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you completely all of Lester Assassination Missions? If so, you're going to have a VERY difficult time making tons of money.


Yes unfortunately, I read into the stock market and how to use it to your advantage well playing the main missions after I finished the game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Yes unfortunately, I read into the stock market and how to use it to your advantage well playing the main missions after I finished the game


Should have listened to Lester before the mission.









He hints about the stock market and how you need to invest during the very first assassination mission.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ny9qic9p6f1puu/IMAG0166.jpg

That's how my bank account looks on every character, and I can still make another 30% on top of all that. Plus I still have tons of stocks left that I haven't sold because the game has a limit as to how much money you can have lol.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> https://www.dropbox.com/s/4ny9qic9p6f1puu/IMAG0166.jpg
> 
> That's how my bank account looks on every character, and I can still make another 30% on top of all that. Plus I still have tons of stocks left that I haven't sold because the game has a limit as to how much money you can have lol.


Yup









Well if you or anyone has good tips on how to make mad money after the game do tell! I have played with the Ammu-Nation but have not checked to see on a profit. I did read that is a money maker due to people playing and spending money on weapons.


----------



## Blk

http://www.reddit.com/r/gtamarket

PIS is still going strong, so I'd say it's a safe bet. Currently at $42.05. Ammunation is going downhill though.
I never invested at the time of Lester's assassinations, else I'd be a billionaire right now







Tough luck.
The cash limit is 2^31-1

This game really teaches the kids that you don't make big bucks being a gangster, but manipulating the market







Just like real life


----------



## cravinmild

im 65% finished and broke .. for the most part. I did use the sunken plane unlimited cash trick (auto save disabled and lost it all) but honestly its only worth while within the first few hours of the game, buy a car and upgrade it. Best I could manage if the trick worked perfect was 12k per 10sec, if you averaged it out with mistakes added in it would be more like 12k per 30sec. Doing the missions makes money much more in the long run when your toon has played for awhile.

Love the game but mp is a disappointment imo.


----------



## HPE1000

You should be really close to the "big score" or whatever, and that is where you get all your money from if you aren't messing with stocks.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> You should be really close to the "big score" or whatever, and that is where you get all your money from if you aren't messing with stocks.


34 million just isn't enough money though. Especially if you want to try and buy all the properties.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What secret stash are you talking about? I used the stock market to achieve max money.
> She gives you around 60K if I remember correctly.


The one shown on the blueprint map


----------



## PedroC1999

Sorry for DP,

Is anyone here into the 'Jetpack/UFO's/Illuminati' Theory thing?

I dont yet have the game, but im already sloughing around looking lol!


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Sorry for DP,
> 
> Is anyone here into the 'Jetpack/UFO's/Illuminati' Theory thing?
> 
> I dont yet have the game, but im already sloughing around looking lol!


http://www.reddit.com/r/chiliadmystery

Here's me


----------



## PedroC1999

Hahaha, im on the Neoseekers hunt, Ive always been with them when it comes to GTA hunts...

Would you like to make a thread over here too?
Quote:


> I dont yet have the game, so take this with a pinch of salt.
> 
> Some items line up if you lay it on the map, some line up if you compare a side view, my idea is, you have to cross reference both views, and some items will match, then overlay it one final time over the ones that match, and there will be something nice


----------



## PedroC1999

Bump?


----------



## lacrossewacker

I'm confident it will come to the PC...(so is intel apparently) but for now, it's....


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lacrossewacker*
> 
> I'm confident it will come to the PC...(so is intel apparently) but for now, it's....


That's one of the funniest things i have ever seen lol


----------



## cravinmild

the waving dude should have "PC" on his forehead and the girl should have "GTA V" on hers and that would be the perfect pic


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51547/new-title-update-to-address-gta-online-game-progress-loss-and-ot.html

A new title update addressing more of the GTA Online issues is out.
Article copied and pasted below.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Update: This automatic title update is now available for both PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 worldwide.

A new title update to address the reported issues of game progress loss in GTA Online as well as other technical fixes, tweaks and enhancements is now available for PlayStation 3, and we expect it to be available by tomorrow at the latest for Xbox 360. This title update will resolve the cause of players losing their gameplay progress except for some specific instances where players purchase a vehicle and the save does not occur due to a cloud save failure. A fix for that particular issue is being worked on and we will provide an update as soon as we know when this will be resolved.

Fixes in this title update include:

Fixes multiple issues causing character deletion or other loss of progress
Fixes issues causing infinite loading, infinite sky cams, and missing interface options between jobs
Fixes an issue causing the "replay" option to be locked out on certain jobs
Fixes an issue where a player would become stuck in the mod garage when respraying a Sanchez motor bike
Fixes an issue where the Player became stuck inside Los Santos Customs during Online tutorial flow.
Fixes an issue causing the loss of guns and ammo
Fixes issues causing GTA races ending early because of players spawning too far ahead
Fixes issues in Last Team Standing where sessions would not progress past the lobby
Fixes issues with network errors when joining Last Team Standing using Quick Job
Added clarifications around when a player is using a temporary character in GTA Online during Rockstar Cloud server outages
Adjusts the monetary penalty for being killed in a One on One match

We apologize for the problems some players have been experiencing with lost characters or game progress due to this issue - please stay tuned for updates as we continue to investigate this.

In the meantime, please always remember to save your game before leaving GTA Online, otherwise you may lose any progress since your last save - this can be done by exiting back to Single Player through the pause menu. Until downloading the title update above and in order to minimize the chances of any further data loss, if at any point you receive the message "Rockstar Cloud Servers are unavailable", please do not either select the "Retry" option or create a temporary Character to play GTA Online. Instead, you should exit to GTAV Story Mode and try entering GTA Online again through the menu in Story Mode. Please also stay tuned or subscribe to the GTA Online Status Updates article at the Rockstar Support site for the latest word on common known technical issues and fixes.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

here's a story about Franklin's vacation, as told by Morgan Freeman


----------



## PMan007

I'm so tired of seeing all those GTA V publicities and road panels while driving around at home. I want to play that game.

C'mon R*, announce the PC version already. We all know it's coming... :d


----------



## Russ369

Quote:


> Rockstar will release a PC version of Grand Theft Auto 5 in 2014, Eurogamer understands.
> 
> Multiple industry sources have indicated the open world game, currently available for PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360, will come out on PC in the first quarter of 2014.
> 
> The release plan mirrors that used for Grand Theft Auto 4, which released on PlayStation 3 and Xbox 360 on 29th April 2008 before launching on PC in December 2008.
> 
> A PC release should come as no surprise. In August GPU maker Nvidia's senior director of investor relations Chris Evenden mentioned a PC version of GTA5 during a financial call.
> 
> "[PC] gamers are preparing their systems for a strong roster of games coming this fall, including blockbuster franchises such as Call of Duty: Ghosts, Grand Theft Auto 5 and Assassin's Creed 4," he said.
> 
> After Evenden's quotes were picked up by press, Nvidia issued Eurogamer a statement saying they were made in error. "Nvidia does not have information on any possible PC version release of Grand Theft Auto or its availability," a spokesperson said. "We deeply regret the error."
> 
> When approached for comment, Rockstar pointed us to an "Asked & Answered" session published on the company's Newswire website in July.
> 
> "The only versions of the game that we have announced are for the Xbox 360 and PlayStation 3 which are set for a September 17th worldwide release," Rockstar said at the time. "We don't have anything to share about the possibility of a next-gen or a PC platform release at this time and we are completely focused on delivering the best possible experience for the consoles people have right now."
> 
> Nearly 600,000 people have signed a Change.org petition calling on Rockstar to release GTA5 on PC. They will get their wish.


http://beat-box.com/?url=http://www.eurogamer.net/articles/2013-10-10-sources-grand-theft-auto-5-out-on-pc-early-2014


----------



## Sydfrey24

They should release this on PC, or else..


----------



## PMan007

There's a thread about that article :

http://www.overclock.net/t/1432823/eurogamer-gta-v-pc-version-slated-for-spring-2014/60_20

That article was created only to get some clicks. There's nothing concrete in thi article, only mentionning the rumors that we already have mentionned here and putting them all together in an article. Wow Eurogamer!!!
Unless they know something and don't want to burn there source, I'm not impressed by that article.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51565/grand-theft-auto-online-half-a-million-gta-stimulus-package-this.html

what the hell


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51565/grand-theft-auto-online-half-a-million-gta-stimulus-package-this.html
> 
> what the hell


I was just coming here to post that myself. I think that's good on them to do that as sort of an apology for the issues in the online version of the game.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> I was just coming here to post that myself. I think that's good on them to do that as sort of an apology for the issues in the online version of the game.


Meh, I think it's lame that people will get money for doing nothing. The fun part about the online is saving up money gradually to be able to afford better stuff...


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Meh, I think it's lame that people will get money for doing nothing. The fun part about the online is saving up money gradually to be able to afford better stuff...


But there have also been a lot of people to completely lose everything they worked for. This is probably the best compromise since 1) they probably have no way of telling who lost what and 2) even if they did, it would probably take entirely too long to go through each one and try to recover it all.


----------



## felon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Meh, I think it's lame that people will get money for doing nothing. The fun part about the online is saving up money gradually to be able to afford better stuff...


they need to give money for characters registered BEFORE a certain date. not after. cause now all the new people that never had issues will be getting something too, which is nonsense. they should've just quietly done it. cause now that its public everyone's gonna start moaning


----------



## UnAimed

Does anybody know if it is possible to move your character to a different server?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WoOkiE FTW*
> 
> But there have also been a lot of people to completely lose everything they worked for. This is probably the best compromise since 1) they probably have no way of telling who lost what and 2) even if they did, it would probably take entirely too long to go through each one and try to recover it all.


Yeah that sucks, I've never had that issue myself, but still, I think this isn't the best way to go. To put things in perspective, the most expensive apartment in the game is 400k, if I'm not mistaken. It just feels cheap now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> Does anybody know if it is possible to move your character to a different server?


What do you mean? Your char isn't limited to any specific server/game instance


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yeah that sucks, I've never had that issue myself, but still, I think this isn't the best way to go. To put things in perspective, the most expensive apartment in the game is 400k, if I'm not mistaken. It just feels cheap now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Your char isn't limited to any specific server/game instance


Alright thanks for the info.


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Yeah that sucks, I've never had that issue myself, but still, I think this isn't the best way to go. To put things in perspective, the most expensive apartment in the game is 400k, if I'm not mistaken. It just feels cheap now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do you mean? Your char isn't limited to any specific server/game instance


I definitely get your point, but they had to do something. And if they did do it for only people that lost stuff, everyone else would complain. They probably should have left it at the 250k if they were going to do it. But I'm sure since it is split into 2 installments, that money will burn a hole in people's pockets before the 2nd installment even hits.


----------



## cravinmild

Free money, whoot


----------



## PedroC1999

For 100%, does every property and business need to be yours?


----------



## PMan007

Will the PC gamer get that amount?


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For 100%, does every property and business need to be yours?


For 100% you need to do:

69/69 - Missions
42/59 - Hobbies and Pastimes
20/58 - Strangers and Freaks
16/25 - Miscellaneous
14/57 - Random Events

Short answer, no


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> For 100% you need to do:
> 
> 69/69 - Missions
> 42/59 - Hobbies and Pastimes
> 20/58 - Strangers and Freaks
> 16/25 - Miscellaneous
> 14/57 - Random Events
> 
> Short answer, no


Thanks, +1 Rp


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks, +1 Rp


Here's something to make it easier to track completion:
http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/games/gtav/career/checklist


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> For 100%, does every property and business need to be yours?


No, but you might as well buy every property. By the time you've finished every mission, you should have max money and still tons of stock left. I have personally bought every single property, customized every single car I can put in my garage, and max ammo on all guns. I have nothing else to use my money on at this point lol.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No, but you might as well buy every property. By the time you've finished every mission, you should have max money and still tons of stock left. I have personally bought every single property, customized every single car I can put in my garage, and max ammo on all guns. I have nothing else to use my money on at this point lol.


Yes Yes, but the 150 Million price tag for the Golf club is a lot, and it would be strange of R* to have such a high requisition to finish the game


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yes Yes, but the 150 Million price tag for the Golf club is a lot, and it would be strange of R* to have such a high requisition to finish the game


It's really not a lot though if you use the stock market. Like I said, i'm completely maxed out on money with tons of stock still sitting in the market that I can't even pull out cause there's a money limit.

If I could pull out everything I have from stocks, I would have around 3 Billion dollars.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's really not a lot though if you use the stock market. Like I said, i'm completely maxed out on money with tons of stock still sitting in the market that I can't even pull out cause there's a money limit.
> 
> If I could pull out everything I have from stocks, I would have around 3 Billion dollars.


Same, I think I have about 3 billion on each character if you include stocks. That's after buying every property and loads of cars and stuff. I wish they included more safehouses or just some more things to spend money on. I'd really like more garages because you're stuck with 5-6 car spots for each character.


----------



## TopicClocker

God I love this game but is it me or is this game missing LOADS of things, things that were signature to GTA San Andreas and previous GTA games? I love this game but really Rockstar, you know how to cut things from a game one side I love it, the other I hate that they've removed things.

Comparison of features V and San Andreas, no plot spoilers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



They took out burgershot and cluckin' bell, WHY







they're signature to SA and featured in IV, in Online they would make a great little hideout or camp spot from cops and other players, even rob the store if you wanted these stores have so many uses why remove them?

Hydraulics, low riders with no Hydraulics? seriously?

Pet interaction, all you can do is throw a damn ball or use the currently IOS exclusive iFruit to train chop

Gym, MY GOD ROCKSTAR, YOU HAVE DAMN GYM FACILITATES ON THE FREAKING BEACH, YOU SEE NPCs WORKING OUT AND I CANNOT DO THE SAME TO IMPROVE MY STRENGTH?

Fight schools, In San Andreas you can learn martial arts or boxing, how awesome was that?

Three cities, not entirely sure why Rockstar chose to only do Los Santos, it's big considering underground and overground but in San Andreas you have three cities, perhaps the scale of things and time limit is the reason to blame, maybe we'll see another city in DLC.

Gangwarfare and homies, Franklin is apart of Families I believe, why on earth am I rollin up in grove street and getting decimated by ballas and not be able to hop in a car with homies and "gangbang"? this was in San Andreas why on earth not add it back in, it really dulls down the experience tbh.

Pushing and shoving people, damnit it was so fun to push someone off a bridge

only 69 main story missions, apparently San Andreas had 192, IV had 91-92, quality over quantity I suppose.
Overall I'm happy with the game and it's easily in my top 2 games of all time but I'm baffled by Rockstar's choices in removing things from V that people would expect to be reintroduced into V from SA



Love the game, hate what was cut and removed from V

BRING ON SINGLE PLAYER DLC!
RDR's Undead Nightmare is amazing please do something like this with V rockstar, zombies are seemingly a trend currently and may get on the nerves of people but Rockstar perfected it with Undead Nightmare, brilliant integration with the story/singleplayer and multiplayer.


----------



## TG_bigboss

Did everyone read about the online decision rockstar did for the rough week gta online had? They giving away half a million to all players that played during that rough time with the servers and character loss. Idk if someone else posted about it yet. Thought i might share. It is on there main site.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TG_bigboss*
> 
> Did everyone read about the online decision rockstar did for the rough week gta online had? They giving away half a million to all players that played during that rough time with the servers and character loss. Idk if someone else posted about it yet. Thought i might share. It is on there main site.


I know of this, pretty sweet never expected them to give people half a mil in some form of compensation, was thinking 40-100,000, well that half a mil will buy my apartment


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Same, I think I have about 3 billion on each character if you include stocks. That's after buying every property and loads of cars and stuff. I wish they included more safehouses or just some more things to spend money on. I'd really like more garages because you're stuck with 5-6 car spots for each character.


Yep completely agree! I'm in the exact same situation, you end up with so much money in this game, that you have nothing to spend it on. I'm hoping DLC will change this!! Extra character maybe?


----------



## 8800GT

I could see them releasing a dlc with 3 new characters, such as lamar, gerald and hao or something. Plus with new content that carries over to the original game. Let's hope anyway... But if I remember correctly the bawsaq will be available in gta online at some point in the future. That, coupled with heists, should solve online money problems. Its easy to forget gta online has been out less than 2 weeks.


----------



## cravinmild

I dont have your too much money problem in sp or mp, Im broke (200k/per toon sp) with no cars or places. 64% complete thus far. Love the game, hope worthwhile stuff comes with dlc, like the undead lol


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I could see them releasing a dlc with 3 new characters, such as lamar, gerald and hao or something. Plus with new content that carries over to the original game. Let's hope anyway... But if I remember correctly the bawsaq will be available in gta online at some point in the future. That, coupled with heists, should solve online money problems. Its easy to forget gta online has been out less than 2 weeks.


If you play GTA 5 Online remember there's a stimulus package coming out...

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51565/grand-theft-auto-online-half-a-million-gta-stimulus-package-this.html

500,000 dollars free for Online.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I could see them releasing a dlc with 3 new characters, such as lamar, gerald and hao or something. Plus with new content that carries over to the original game. Let's hope anyway... But if I remember correctly the bawsaq will be available in gta online at some point in the future. That, coupled with heists, should solve online money problems. Its easy to forget gta online has been out less than 2 weeks.


I love the current protags and dont want to let them go, I want to see more single player dlc or something like undead nightmare to expand the storyline but if they were to do dlc with new protags I wouldnt mind


----------



## WC_EEND

I'm all for story DLC (and especially if it adds a new bit to the map). But please Rockstar, for the love of god, no zombies.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> I'm all for story DLC (and especially if it adds a new bit to the map). But please Rockstar, for the love of god, no zombies.


Undead Nightmare was very different from the standard zombie DLC we get nowadays. It would be a very good thing if they did a similar thing with GTA V, trust me


----------



## Blk

I'm sick of zombies. It'd be cool if we had an "alien invasion" DLC or something, given all the extraterrestrial stuff already in the game.


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> I'm sick of zombies. It'd be cool if we had an "alien invasion" DLC or something, given all the extraterrestrial stuff already in the game.


Saints Row 4 comes to mind lol give us super powers so we can make fun of SRIV jk


----------



## Blk

I wouldn't say something as over the top as having super powers, but it'd be interesting to develop the chiliad mystery a bit further. WE WANT THE JETPACK!


----------



## TopicClocker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *8800GT*
> 
> I could see them releasing a dlc with 3 new characters, such as lamar, gerald and hao or something. Plus with new content that carries over to the original game. Let's hope anyway... But if I remember correctly the bawsaq will be available in gta online at some point in the future. That, coupled with heists, should solve online money problems. Its easy to forget gta online has been out less than 2 weeks.


What happened to CJ, a return would be pretty cool but with the difference from SA and V especially timeline and ongoings he may end up being displaced but who knows?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AndyM95*
> 
> Undead Nightmare was very different from the standard zombie DLC we get nowadays. It would be a very good thing if they did a similar thing with GTA V, trust me


Undead Nightmare is amazing its way different from standard zombie dlc and 1000x times better


----------



## Boi 1da

IGN's GTA 5 panel

The crew in the flesh


----------



## Matt-Matt

#needsAPCRelease


----------



## Vlasov_581

woohoo


----------



## WC_EEND

someone made a nice profit on th stock exchange


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> woohoo


How dare you only max out your money with only Michael.









Is it me, or does it take forever to get the strength up? I'm still 2 bars from maxed out on strength, same for lung capacity. Both seem to take forever to max out.


----------



## Vlasov_581

a tip for those who want that much









Follow *This Guide* carefully. 1st mission is mandatory, but by that time Frank had about $240K, Trev had about $140K, and Mikey had about $785K, and with an 84% peak raise in stock, all three pretty much doubled what they invested. DID NOT do ANY side missions and DID NOT waste ANY money. Patience







. After The Big Score I had about $31M each. Then continued on with the next 4 missions from that guide to make around $1.5B each by investing EVERYTHING. And lastly, and NOT IN THIS GUIDE, I did the *Hitch Lift 1* random event, and after investing EVERYTHING into Tinkle stock BEFORE picking him up, made an additional $515M for Mikey, $487M for Frank, and $480M for Trev


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> a tip for those who want that much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Follow *This Guide* carefully. 1st mission is mandatory, but by that time Frank had about $240K, Trev had about $140K, and Mikey had about $785K, and with an 84% peak raise in stock, all three pretty much doubled what they invested. DID NOT do ANY side missions and DID NOT waste ANY money. Patience
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . After The Big Score I had about $31M each. Then continued on with the next 4 missions from that guide to make around $1.5B each by investing EVERYTHING. And lastly, and NOT IN THIS GUIDE, I did the *Hitch Lift 1* random event, and after investing EVERYTHING into Tinkle stock BEFORE picking him up, made an additional $515M for Mikey, $487M for Frank, and $480M for Trev


You should be at max money before you even invest everything into Tinkle. That guide has everything correct except:
Quote:


> Assassination 3: The Vice Assassination
> Invest in FRT (Fruit) on BAWSAQ before the mission starts. After completing the mission the share price will spike at around 50%, so sell when it hits that mark. Afterwards, invest in Facade (found on BAWSAQ) while prices are low. The company will make a valiant comeback after around 2 days and share prices will rise again.


Fruit peaks much higher than this, and when you sell at it's very peak and buy Facade you'll have MUCH more money. Not that big of a deal though as you won't have any use for all this extra cash, but you can be completely maxed out on money before investing Tinkle, own all properties and still have stock left with max money.

How far is everyone in this game?
I personally have done most of the Random events (Missing just a few, tinkle being one of them), 100% mission, 100% strangers, 100% letter scraps, Missing 15 Spacepart ships, own all properties.

Honestly just waiting for DLC at this point, for more missions. Besides that, I still love making mayhem in Los Santos


----------



## Vlasov_581

yea, but this is MORE than enough money than i'll EVER know what to do with







i just bought everything, all the properties, all the boats, planes, and filled everyones garages(both of them), and still have over $1.9B. just wreak havoc from now i guess


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> woohoo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Super dude, My jaw dropping on the floor. I wondering how did you make 2 billions money fast??


----------



## WoOkiE FTW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GAMERIG*
> 
> Super dude, My jaw dropping on the floor. I wondering how did you make 2 billions money fast??


Last post on previous page


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> yea, but this is MORE than enough money than i'll EVER know what to do with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i just bought everything, all the properties, all the boats, planes, and filled everyones garages(both of them), and still have over $1.9B. just wreak havoc from now i guess




Now do that in Online!









Took this the other day, don't know how I managed to do it


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> There's a thread about that article :
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1432823/eurogamer-gta-v-pc-version-slated-for-spring-2014/60_20
> 
> That article was created only to get some clicks. There's nothing concrete in thi article, only mentionning the rumors that we already have mentionned here and putting them all together in an article. Wow Eurogamer!!!
> Unless they know something and don't want to burn there source, I'm not impressed by that article.


Love your profile picture.....


----------



## PMan007

Thanks.


----------



## vangsfreaken

am i the only one that can't take pictures with the phone? it just says "online features has been disabled for your account"


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> am i the only one that can't take pictures with the phone? it just says "online features has been disabled for your account"


Xbox 360 or PS3? If you're on Xbox 360, I believe you need to have Xbox Gold.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Welp, I'm rich.

Well, these guys are, at least.


























And no, the thing that says Fruit peaks at 50% or above is wrong. It peaks at ~24 or 25%. I tried this about a dozen times, never went higher.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Welp, I'm rich.
> 
> Well, these guys are, at least.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And no, the thing that says Fruit peaks at 50% or above is wrong. It peaks at ~24 or 25%. I tried this about a dozen times, never went higher.


Definitely peaks above 50%. I sold at 81.24%.









If you saved right before the mission you need to actually shutdown your console and completely reboot it. Saving and reloading won't reset it so it goes up to 50% and above. I had the exact same issue with Fruit when it stuck at 24%.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Definitely peaks above 50%. I sold at 81.24%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you saved right before the mission you need to actually shutdown your console and completely reboot it. Saving and reloading won't reset it so it goes up to 50% and above. I had the exact same issue with Fruit when it stuck at 24%.


Damn! If I'd known...









Edit: Lucky me I do have a save directly after the vice assassination mission was completed, and one before... Hmm...


----------



## Vlasov_581

my GTR knock off


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Damn! If I'd known...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Lucky me I do have a save directly after the vice assassination mission was completed, and one before... Hmm...


Ya, for some reason when you repeat save/load to get it at the peak sometimes it won't hit the highest peak for whatever reason. So you end up having to restart your console, and walla it fixes it.

The first time I did it, I didn't know what the peaks were cause they didn't have all these guides out. Had to figure it out myself. On Fruit I saw it peak at 81% and then when I tried to get it back to that, it would always get stuck at 24-25%. Restarted my console and it finally got back to 81%!


----------



## newbrevolution

I would like to see a Zombie DLC. I would also like to see a char be able to have insurance and save cars to impound when out of garage in single player and Online. I think it is crazy that we can mod out a car put it in the garage and basically just look at it... I want to race the sports cars down the highway, beat the 4x4's across land, and take the bikes of insane jumps!


----------



## Vlasov_581

yea Rockstar REALLY needs to fix some 4x4 cars so they act like they're umm......4x4? the F350 off road truck just spins its rear wheels silly and the Rhino acts like it has wheels without tracks







even those Merryweather Jeeps have a REALLY hard time climbing. and please, PLEASE bring back the original Patriot from GTA 3







I can't STAND that ghetto H2 wannabe


----------



## twerk

Does anyone know of any character creation guides, like for making famous people? There were loads for Saints Row and Elder Scrolls but can't find any for GTA V.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> So after playing for a bit.
> 
> What is the PURPOSE of freeroam? I see no purpose except for being able to rob the whopping 4 stores. I assumed that the missions would be INTEGRATED into freeroam just like the beginning missions were. But every "job" afterward puts you into a separate world instance.
> 
> So what is the purpose of freeroam when every mission puts you into a separate world instance?
> 
> unless im missing something


First of all, all you so is complain about GTA V

Second, freeroam in GTA V can't be similar to RDR because its not set in early 1900s American wilderness.

Third, there is 19 stores, as well as other players who occasionally have bounties put on them and you can hunt them down and kill them for a reward. Other things you can do include playing tennis, golf, darts, shooting range and arm wrestling.

Seriously, if you don't like it, either stop playing it or sell it. Pretty much all of your posts is complaints about GTA V.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Xbox 360 or PS3? If you're on Xbox 360, I believe you need to have Xbox Gold.


360, got gold...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> 360, got gold...


You need a social club account attached to your game, I think. I have a PS3, no account, and can't save pictures either.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Welp, I'm rich.
> 
> Well, these guys are, at least.
> 
> And no, the thing that says Fruit peaks at 50% or above is wrong. It peaks at ~24 or 25%. I tried this about a dozen times, never went higher.


Vapid peaks at 100%









Also if you do it right, you can get up to $6,000,000,000 per character.


----------



## Rezard

Does anyone here know how you get the AP Pistol early in the game? I understand it comes from the shooting range, and is probably some kind of glitch. I can't seem to find much searching about it, just that it happened to some guy over at GTAforums as well as me (inadvertently). Figured it's worth asking.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rezard*
> 
> Does anyone here know how you get the AP Pistol early in the game? I understand it comes from the shooting range, and is probably some kind of glitch. I can't seem to find much searching about it, just that it happened to some guy over at GTAforums as well as me (inadvertently). Figured it's worth asking.


You can't get them early in the game (it unlocks when you complete the kidnapping mission from the IAA) AFAIK, NPCs don't have them at all, even after completing that mission. Also it's pretty terrible IMO







I prefer the combat pistol.


----------



## Rezard

It definitely can happen. It's not "unlocked" for purchase or anything, but I suddenly noticed it in my inventory, and I hadn't even done the jewelry store mission yet. Then I came across this over at GTAforums...

http://gtaforums.com/topic/601543-ap-pistol-early/

... and it did occur to me I did some shooting range challenges not long before. Not all of them, and not even all gold medals, either. But I still got that old save, and was hoping to figure out how I got Franklin the AP Pistol early for my new game. Who knows-- maybe it's a glitch that could be utilized to get ANY gun early.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yea combat pistol is awesome. give me that, high caliber sniper, and an rpg, and i'm good


----------



## Rezard

Maybe it was some NPC in some random encounter somewhere. I keep stumbling across those. lol

Anyone have any insight on getting any locked weapons early? I've found RPG, sticky bombs, and grenade launcher by underwater hidden packages. Aside from the typical mapped pickups, I got Carbines off the two cops under the ramp on the eastern side of the loop at the airport. Oh, and Molotovs in a culvert under the road as you start heading up the west coast.

I guess I have to earn the goodies. That's ok-- can't mod 'em til you unlock 'em proper, anyway.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Ya, for some reason when you repeat save/load to get it at the peak sometimes it won't hit the highest peak for whatever reason. So you end up having to restart your console, and walla it fixes it.
> 
> The first time I did it, I didn't know what the peaks were cause they didn't have all these guides out. Had to figure it out myself. On Fruit I saw it peak at 81% and then when I tried to get it back to that, it would always get stuck at 24-25%. Restarted my console and it finally got back to 81%!


So... I tried this... four console resets and it still only maxes at 25%.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Vapid peaks at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you do it right, you can get up to $6,000,000,000 per character.


Really? I thought I did good because I got over $3 billion on each character when most people were getting around $2 billion


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Vapid peaks at 100%
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also if you do it right, you can get up to $6,000,000,000 per character.


That's impossible seeing as how there's a limit in GTA5. 2.14Billion and some change. Unless you're including all the money that's left over in stocks?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> So... I tried this... four console resets and it still only maxes at 25%.


Not sure what to tell you man. I'll take a Screenshot if I have a older save left over, but it definitely goes over 25%.

Are you saving to fastforward the time so it reaches a higher percentage? If so you shouldn't do that, it ends up spiking up VERY quickly maxes out and drops straight back down.

I never saved to forward the time when I did any of them. I literally let it sit on the stock market screen and let it slowly go up, or in some cases quickly go up.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> You need a social club account attached to your game, I think. I have a PS3, no account, and can't save pictures either.


i've had that since day one


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's impossible seeing as how there's a limit in GTA5. 2.14Billion and some change. Unless you're including all the money that's left over in stocks?
> Not sure what to tell you man. I'll take a Screenshot if I have a older save left over, but it definitely goes over 25%.
> 
> Are you saving to fastforward the time so it reaches a higher percentage? If so you shouldn't do that, it ends up spiking up VERY quickly maxes out and drops straight back down.
> 
> I never saved to forward the time when I did any of them. I literally let it sit on the stock market screen and let it slowly go up, or in some cases quickly go up.


Nope. Quicksave for this one. Hits 25, quicksave, restart, falls.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Here's a question I can't find an answer for... Are vehicles kept in city car garages permanent respawn vehicles?

Say I put a fully-upgraded Veyron in Michael's garage property (the one that costs $30,000), take it out for a ride, and stick it in a tree, if I go back to the garage, will it still be there?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Nope. Quicksave for this one. Hits 25, quicksave, restart, falls.


Why are you restarting after you save?

Save -> Invest -> Play Lester's Mission > Watch stock market > Sell when it hits cap.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Why are you restarting after you save?
> 
> Save -> Invest -> Play Lester's Mission > Watch stock market > Sell when it hits cap.


Ah, okay, I misunderstood you. I thought you meant you had to reset after completing the mission to unstick the climb, as it were... I'll try some more...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Ah, okay, I misunderstood you. I thought you meant you had to reset after completing the mission to unstick the climb, as it were... I'll try some more...


The first time I did it (Before any guides were out, I ended up having to figure out the caps myself). I always figured out the cap, and then loaded from my save (before the mission). Was painful to do it this way, but when there were no guides, it was the only method lol.

I was literally pulling my hair out on FRUIT cause I couldn't get it back up to 80%. Ended up restarting my Xbox 360 and walla fixed it. Was so happy haha.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Xbox 360


May be my issue. I'm on a Sonybox 3. Perhaps it doesn't work here.


----------



## andrews2547

I just bought my first house in Online







it's actually pretty good (the features, not the house, I only paid $80k for it)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That's impossible seeing as how there's a limit in GTA5. 2.14Billion and some change. Unless you're including all the money that's left over in stocks?
> Not sure what to tell you man. I'll take a Screenshot if I have a older save left over, but it definitely goes over 25%.
> 
> Are you saving to fastforward the time so it reaches a higher percentage? If so you shouldn't do that, it ends up spiking up VERY quickly maxes out and drops straight back down.
> 
> I never saved to forward the time when I did any of them. I literally let it sit on the stock market screen and let it slowly go up, or in some cases quickly go up.


I had $3.5B cash as franklin


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Here's a question I can't find an answer for... Are vehicles kept in city car garages permanent respawn vehicles?
> 
> Say I put a fully-upgraded Veyron in Michael's garage property (the one that costs $30,000), take it out for a ride, and stick it in a tree, if I go back to the garage, will it still be there?


It would make sense, since the same happens when you use michael's car for example, ditch it, then later it's on his patio again. There have been some problems with garages saving though, but they may have already patched it. Just create another savegame and try it!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just bought my first house in Online
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's actually pretty good (the features, not the house, I only paid $80k for it)
> I had $3.5B cash as franklin


I'm saving for the 391k one









$3.5B in actual cash? wut, how


----------



## Ponycar

Well I just figured out that my problem with flying, biking and motorcycle control was because I had the ps3 motion control enabled and it was responding to my hand movement along with the thumb sticks


----------



## PedroC1999

I just fixed my controller, was acting up, turns out the L2 button was of its axis and was clicking in on its own, hahah


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> It would make sense, since the same happens when you use michael's car for example, ditch it, then later it's on his patio again. There have been some problems with garages saving though, but they may have already patched it. Just create another savegame and try it!


You can't actually lose player-specific vehicles. They're exempt from this rule.

I think that issue has been patched; I haven't noticed cars disappearing from any of my garages, and they're all full.

As for the car respawn hypothesis, I believe it is true, like the hangar and helipads, with the except that if the car is lost, instead of it going back to the garage, you have to go get it from the impound for $250.

I will admit I'm not sure if that's how it works if the thing explodes... I'll have to test that too.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> It would make sense, since the same happens when you use michael's car for example, ditch it, then later it's on his patio again. There have been some problems with garages saving though, but they may have already patched it. Just create another savegame and try it!
> I'm saving for the 391k one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $3.5B in actual cash? wut, how


I want that one that was in the trailer







I think that's the $400K one

I waited until the final mission to do the assasination missions, did what everyone does and I had ~$1.9B as franklin then I found some guy who needed a lift to the airport and he told me to invest in Tinkle and I made quite a large profit in it.


----------



## AblueXKRS

still applicable


----------



## cravinmild

finished the last mission and saved at 70.6% with about 29m per char








I think I will restart but proper like, so I get billions and can afford no never worry about money







Very fun game and I can see myself putting in lots of random hours doing nothing but walking around killing stuff. I really hope Rockstar offers a discount for those who purchased a console copy when purchasing the PC version.

I just don't see myself bucking up full price for the eye candy version, I would be just as happy with the free eye candy version and MP it on PS3

Gezzz, don't look now but theres' Rockstar over there waving its arms screaming "and this is why pc waits" lol


----------



## Rezard

Ok-- So I did get the AP Pistol from a random event. No shooting range involved, and I'm pretty sure it was the same one as I got it before. I'm happy to know, and won't miss Packie.









Although, I will be checking back in 7 days to see if I can re-trigger the event for Franklin to get one, too. lol


----------



## Sydfrey24

Aside from Johnny Klebitz who died in the hands of Trevor, are there any other character from the previous GTA's?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Aside from Johnny Klebitz who died in the hands of Trevor, are there any other character from the previous GTA's?


Niko gets mentioned.

Patrick "Packie" McReary is a player you can use in Heists. Brucie Kibbutz has a website in GTA 5.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Aside from Johnny Klebitz who died in the hands of Trevor, are there any other character from the previous GTA's?


Packie shows up. You can recruit him as a crew member.

And one of the mission achievements references CJ.

You also run into Lazlow, the talk radio host from EVERY GTA game ever.

Edit: I just learned that you run into Al Di Napoli from The Ballad of Gay Tony during a couple of Trevor's strangers and freaks missions.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Aside from Johnny Klebitz who died in the hands of Trevor, are there any other character from the previous GTA's?


Packie (as a crew member but you need to find him before you can use him)

Marnie (drug addict random character in IV, now a part of The Epsilon Program in V)

Brucie (only in GTA Online and in a phone call)

Ashley (Johnny Klebitzs ex and is in the same cutscenes you're talking about)

Niko Bellic is also mentioned a few times and you can see Nikos LifeInvader page if you play as Michael and look on Jimmys laptop when he is in the dinning room.

Those are all of the ones I have found, there is probably more.

EDIT: That guy who wears glasses in GTA IV who never says what his name is, is also in V and you can kill him


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... i still have a problem with taking pictures, it still says "online features has been disabled for your account"







and yes, i do have xbox live gold and social club.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... i still have a problem with taking pictures, it still says "online features has been disabled for your account"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and yes, i do have xbox live gold and social club.


Should have got it on beststation 3 instead of lamebox 360


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Should have got it on beststation 3 instead of lamebox 360


yeah, well i bought the x360 a long time ago for a exclusive title, so if it wasn't for the xbox i wouldn't even have gta yet







also, that's some ****ty puns...


----------



## Blk

http://www.oxm.co.uk/64241/they-are-not-stupid-people-battlefield-4-dev-defends-rockstars-troubled-gta-online-launch/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> yeah, well i bought the x360 a long time ago for a exclusive title, so if it wasn't for the xbox i wouldn't even have gta yet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, that's some ****ty puns...


Well I couldn't use the real ones here







also a lot of people have been having similar problems on the 360.


----------



## PedroC1999

Anyone have the prestigious FUTO?

Hard to find apparently


----------



## AblueXKRS

Yay, my first disappearing car!

A Z-type. $10,000,000 out the window. :/

Edit: Nvm, it came back after I took another car out and put it back in.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anyone have the prestigious FUTO?
> 
> Hard to find apparently


I got one. It's gold and white


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Yay, my first disappearing car!
> 
> A Z-type. $10,000,000 out the window. :/
> 
> Edit: Nvm, it came back after I took another car out and put it back in.


Haha
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I got one. It's gold and white


How did you obtain it? Im trying to show my friend how to tuena drift car, hes got about 1 Bn, but no damn FUTO


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Haha
> How did you obtain it? Im trying to show my friend how to tuena drift car, hes got about 1 Bn, but no damn FUTO


Just found it driving around so I stole it. I've got one in both single player and online


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Just found it driving around so I stole it. I've got one in both single player and online


Pure GTA style basicly xD


----------



## AblueXKRS

Seen one or two... never though they were all that good so I ignored them.

So, how does the impound system work? I lost a fully-upgraded Ferrari earlier today... it was outside my garage, went inside, came out with my Z type and the F was gone. Went to the impound and the only thing I had there was one of those convertible XJs.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Pure GTA style basicly xD


Pretty much lol

In Online I have a 6 cars, none of them have been paid for. I don't like how you can't keep cars that are listed on legendarymotorsport.com for yourself. When you try to keep one you stole it says "this car is too hot to modify" or "this car is already fitted with a tracker" and it tells you to go to one that website and buy the car.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Seen one or two... never though they were all that good so I ignored them.
> 
> So, how does the impound system work? I lost a fully-upgraded Ferrari earlier today... it was outside my garage, went inside, came out with my Z type and the F was gone. Went to the impound and the only thing I had there was one of those convertible XJs.


You need to wait a while, drive a few cars, and it should rotate and pop up
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Pretty much lol
> 
> In Online I have a 6 cars, none of them have been paid for. I don't like how you can't keep cars that are listed on legendarymotorsport.com for yourself. When you try to keep one you stole it says "this car is too hot to modify" or "this car is already fitted with a tracker" and it tells you to go to one that website and buy the car.


Could be reference to 'Robbing a dealership'. If the car is suppositio be bought, then they assume you robbed a dealership and wont let you do anything


----------



## andrews2547

I think they are doing it so you have something to do with the money you get. Also legendarymotorsport.com doesn't have a "physical" dealership and it only doesn't allow you to keep cars that are listed on that website.


----------



## PedroC1999

Possibly a glitch-

Anybody been on the alternative wind generator thing with the huge cave yet?


----------



## UnAimed

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Seen one or two... never though they were all that good so I ignored them.
> 
> So, how does the impound system work? I lost a fully-upgraded Ferrari earlier today... it was outside my garage, went inside, came out with my Z type and the F was gone. Went to the impound and the only thing I had there was one of those convertible XJs.


The impound system is completely useless. I lost ALL of my customized cars in the came, not one of them has been in the impound, they all just disappeared.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *UnAimed*
> 
> The impound system is completely useless. I lost ALL of my customized cars in the came, not one of them has been in the impound, they all just disappeared.


I'm noticing this more now. I lost an upgraded Merc SL when I put my Z-type back in the garage. They just vanish off the street when I try to swap them in and out.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Thanks guys, I can see there's a handful of returning characters. From previous GTA's.

Still wating for the PC release, come on R*. Make haste!


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Packie (as a crew member but you need to find him before you can use him)
> 
> Marnie (drug addict random character in IV, now a part of The Epsilon Program in V)
> 
> Brucie (only in GTA Online and in a phone call)
> 
> Ashley (Johnny Klebitzs ex and is in the same cutscenes you're talking about)
> 
> Niko Bellic is also mentioned a few times and you can see Nikos LifeInvader page if you play as Michael and look on Jimmys laptop when he is in the dinning room.
> 
> Those are all of the ones I have found, there is probably more.
> 
> EDIT: That guy who wears glasses in GTA IV who never says what his name is, is also in V and you can kill him


Rocco (the guido guy from TBOGT) also returns in the movie studio missions


----------



## andrews2547

Oh yeah, that guy as well


----------



## Blk

Don't forget to vote for GTA V!


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Don't forget to vote for GTA V!


Dont forget to sign your name


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Dont forget to sign your name


That's probably the most useless petition ever. Rockstar will be releasing V on PC and it's not because of some petition...
It's just their market strategy, as time has proven.


----------



## andrews2547

I just bought one of the high end apartments with a 10 car garage (it has a TV in







) who wants to see it (PS3)?


----------



## dmasteR

Who has Xbox360 Lets get some gamer tags in here and create a Crew!


----------



## AblueXKRS

I didn't realize how attached I was to these characters until I watched videos of Options A and B...

Right in the feels.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just bought one of the high end apartments with a 10 car garage (it has a TV in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) who wants to see it (PS3)?


ME ME ME!

Just the inside, Wow, 10?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> That's probably the most useless petition ever. Rockstar will be releasing V on PC and it's not because of some petition...
> It's just their market strategy, as time has proven.


Indeed, R* will release GTA V on PC, because of profit, more of it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ME ME ME!
> 
> Just the inside, Wow, 10?


Add me on PSN (same name as on OCN) and I will invite you when you come online

Also it's one of the cheapest high end apartments so the view isn't very good.

EDIT: A new patch has been released. This one is 39MB so it's not too bad.


----------



## WC_EEND

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Don't forget to vote for GTA V!


don't forget to get your free steam copy of Civilization V or Mafia 2 either


----------



## flv1333

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *WC_EEND*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Don't forget to vote for GTA V!
> 
> 
> 
> don't forget to get your free steam copy of Civilization V or Mafia 2 either
Click to expand...

huh? I'd love Civ 5! how?


----------



## WC_EEND

normally if you vote, you should be able to get it via Greenmangaming.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51603/new-gta-online-title-update.html
Quote:


> Players now only lose a maximum of 500 GTA$ upon death in Freemode


awww yeah


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51603/new-gta-online-title-update.html
> awww yeah


They should be clear if they mean $500 hospital fees or $500 max that can be stolen from other players if they die.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They should be clear if they mean $500 hospital fees or $500 max that can be stolen from other players if they die.


Good point, I was assuming they were talking about hospital fees.

I've never picked up more than $100-$200 from other players when they die though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Good point, I was assuming they were talking about hospital fees.
> 
> I've never picked up more than $100-$200 from other players when they die though.


Probably because most people bank their cash







I managed to kill someone before they could bank their cash and got $50K from them.


----------



## cravinmild

I was up to 40k at one point but lost most of it from not banking my money. I now run with no cash on me, most things like upgrades will pull from the bank account anyways and do not require me to have cash on my person. Most ive collected from a dead guy was a few hun and I didn't even kill them, just at the right place at the right time


----------



## andrews2547

Well with the guy I got $50K from, I was flying a plane around and saw him with a 3+ star wanted level so I flew the plane into the helicopter chasing him and when I respawned I killed him with a hammer and got his money.


----------



## Blk

What level are you? Maybe higher level players can rob more, idk.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> What level are you? Maybe higher level players can rob more, idk.


I was level 24 when that happened, I'm now level 30 I think. I think if you kill a user who is carrying less than $5k cash, you will only get $50-$200 but if they are carrying $5k+, you get all the cash they were carrying.


----------



## Blk

Ah, makes sense. Though it would be cool if ATMs were actually useful at all in the game. I can pick up the phone and deposit/withdraw cash from my bank account. Too easy


----------



## andrews2547

ATMs are quicker to use


----------



## WC_EEND

Phone is safer though, I've seen some guys camp ATMs, waiting for unsuspecting victims.


----------



## newbrevolution

Is anyone else experiencing the "Rockstar cloud servers unavailable"? Happened yesterday night when I went to log into the game and had to update first...

Edit: I submitted a support request an discovered this to be a known issue after yesterday's update.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Is anyone else experiencing the "Rockstar cloud servers unavailable"? Happened yesterday night when I went to log into the game and had to update first...
> 
> Edit: I submitted a support request an discovered this to be a known issue after yesterday's update.


I got that last night. I assumed the servers were under maintenance.


----------



## Moustache




----------



## andrews2547

Who wants to do some bet fixing in the races (PS3)? afaik we need at least 3 people (including yourself) and we put all our money on the person with the worst odds and let them win. That way everyone wins







it does need to be on a private server though so no one comes in and ruins everything.

EDIT: the worst odds are usually 15/1 which means if we put max bet ($2500) and they win, everyone who bet will get $37,500 back. Not bad for 2-5 minutes and you can't get banned for it


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Who wants to do some bet fixing in the races (PS3)? afaik we need at least 3 people (including yourself) and we put all our money on the person with the worst odds and let them win. That way everyone wins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it does need to be on a private server though so no one comes in and ruins everything.
> 
> EDIT: the worst odds are usually 15/1 which means if we put max bet ($2500) and they win, everyone who bet will get $37,500 back. Not bad for 2-5 minutes and you can't get banned for it


seriously? damn, i have to try that...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> seriously? damn, i have to try that...


It depends on the odds and how the system works. I've only placed a bet once and lost but I assume its like real bets where if you place a $10 bet on something with 10/1 odds, you get $100 back if they/it won. If it doesn't work on odds (which is a possibility because Rockstar probably doesn't want people getting money that easily) then it's still an easy way of making $2500 in less than 5 minutes.


----------



## Blk

I've seen a guide a couple of days ago, went along the lines of:
Race on Criminal Records (the around the prison race) with 2 or 3 laps. Each race, choose who wins and bet on it, but share the checkpoints (ie if A and B are racing, A gets to the first checkpoint first, B gets to the second checkpoint first, etc, so everyone gets overpass bonuses). Then repeat the race until you're bored.


----------



## andrews2547

Doesn't that only get you rep?


----------



## cravinmild

I get the most money racing. If ur lvl is low enough coming in first can almost raise u a full lvl.


----------



## Maian

Finally renewed my XBL Gold subscription, and created a guy for the online mode. Got to level 11 so far today with something like $20,000 in the bank at the moment (have bought a bit of clothes and gun mods). My Gamertag is in my signature.


----------



## cravinmild

Anyone get their 500k yet?


----------



## andrews2547

We aren't getting $500K lol at least not all at once. We should get $250K early this week and another $250K at the end of the month.


----------



## cravinmild

Thanks









Im saving every cent for a attack chopper.


----------



## Blk

They said they'd hand out the first 250k in the start of this week. Nothing yet?
I haven't played for ages due to college stuff


----------



## TheBigBossGuy

Great game, huge map and great gameplay








9/10


----------



## andrews2547

Finally bought an Examplar









It's the quickest 4 seater car in the game.


----------



## newbrevolution

Is the Social Club crew official for OCN (OverclockNET GTA / OCNV)?


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Is the Social Club crew official for OCN (OverclockNET GTA / OCNV)?


Not sure about "official" but yeah I created it and we're already a bunch over there. Though we've not been much active together yet.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Not sure about "official" but yeah I created it and we're already a bunch over there. Though we've not been much active together yet.


I know I am was one of the first to join after you created it. We played I believe one mission together... You changed your avatar...took me a moment...

I guess I was thinking if it is to be "Official" like this thread being the Official Information & Discussion Thread...


----------



## Blk

There were 1 or 2 before I created this one, but they only had 1 member each. So I decided to create a new one and make it "the one" for the peeps here. I'll have more time to play the game hopefully by the end of the month, I'm barely level 24 or something


----------



## GerBem

I started my online adventure yesterday, also part of the OCNV Crew









I got killed a couple of times, and I hear a lot of people yelling, it was pretty hectic.... I did finish one mission with another player, that was pretty cool, he didn't shoot me right away....

It is still not 100% stable, I got disconnected 3 or 4 times, but overal it was ok









Level 4 now, with 20.000 in the bank


----------



## andrews2547

My player K/D is 2.0


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerBem*
> 
> I started my online adventure yesterday, also part of the OCNV Crew
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got killed a couple of times, and I hear a lot of people yelling, it was pretty hectic.... I did finish one mission with another player, that was pretty cool, he didn't shoot me right away....
> 
> It is still not 100% stable, I got disconnected 3 or 4 times, but overal it was ok
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Level 4 now, with 20.000 in the bank


Mute. Every. One.


----------



## newbrevolution

I have been lucky enough to not have any connection issues lately. I am 15 or 16 now and work on it nightly (during the weekday that is), when I try to play during the weekend the kid bugs me none stop because she wants to drive...

When I complete a mission or race or whatever I get the heck out of dodge quickly because the first time I did a mission I went to deposit my earnings and was shot by one of the folks that played the mission with me!

I am have loads of fun online though. I did discover last night when you blow up another players car you get a bad sport warning







and you have to help pay for they insurance if they have it. Which was only $187 so no big deal there...

So does anyone completely understand the whole car use setting? When I have it turned to no-one that also means no-one can get in my car...but if I have it turned to everyone/crew/ friend/etc that means they can get in but also take my car...Seriously some player last night stole my car and ran me down with it...with my own car!!!! TWICE!!!


----------



## andrews2547

I was just 2-3cm from getting a hole in one in golf D:


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I have been lucky enough to not have any connection issues lately. I am 15 or 16 now and work on it nightly (during the weekday that is), when I try to play during the weekend the kid bugs me none stop because she wants to drive...
> 
> When I complete a mission or race or whatever I get the heck out of dodge quickly because the first time I did a mission I went to deposit my earnings and was shot by one of the folks that played the mission with me!
> 
> I am have loads of fun online though. I did discover last night when you blow up another players car you get a bad sport warning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and you have to help pay for they insurance if they have it. Which was only $187 so no big deal there...
> 
> So does anyone completely understand the whole car use setting? When I have it turned to no-one that also means no-one can get in my car...but if I have it turned to everyone/crew/ friend/etc that means they can get in but also take my car...Seriously some player last night stole my car and ran me down with it...with my own car!!!! TWICE!!!


Well, there's that post I was looking for... The one that would convince me that mp would either be fun or not.

It isn't.


----------



## andrews2547

*delete*


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *delete*


I don't wanna go back to an only-city map...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> I don't wanna go back to an only-city map...


I got that from a news source that I only discovered was satire after posting that lol. Hence the "*delete*"









EDIT: GTA VI would probably be set in Vice City and might have the Everglades

If not, it might be set in San Fierro or Las Ventuas or maybe both with surrounding countryside.


----------



## di inferi

Where is my money?!

$250,000 buys a lot of sticky bombs.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *di inferi*
> 
> Where is my money?!
> 
> $250,000 buys a lot of sticky bombs.


Have you tried sticking these bombs on your front door and detonate it while inside the house?


----------



## di inferi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Have you tried sticking these bombs on your front door and detonate it while inside the house?


No, but I'll make sure to find out where you live.


----------



## Maian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Well, there's that post I was looking for... The one that would convince me that mp would either be fun or not.
> 
> It isn't.


I currently have my single-player play-through on hold because I can't stop playing the online mode. At the lower levels, it's a bunch of people trying to kill each other for no real reason. But once you start levelling up, you get put into sessions with others who actually want to play online. Sure, people still try to kill each other, but it's not nearly as rampant, and there is more cooperation. I'm at level 20ish, and about level 14 was when I found some guys to work together with.

Easiest way to level up, that I found, was to find a job set with people who want to race, and just race a bunch. You level up in the lower levels pretty quickly from that.


----------



## malpais

Fighting with a purpose is fun. Me and 3 other guys were in a 4 way tussle over the high priority import vehicle. Let's just say the car never made it









Heaps of fun though. We all had at least 3 star wanted levels as well so it was chaotic.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> I currently have my single-player play-through on hold because I can't stop playing the online mode. At the lower levels, it's a bunch of people trying to kill each other for no real reason. But once you start levelling up, you get put into sessions with others who actually want to play online. Sure, people still try to kill each other, but it's not nearly as rampant, and there is more cooperation. I'm at level 20ish, and about level 14 was when I found some guys to work together with.
> 
> Easiest way to level up, that I found, was to find a job set with people who want to race, and just race a bunch. You level up in the lower levels pretty quickly from that.


Golf is the easiest way to level up. If you do all 9 holes, you will get at least 2000 rep and if you play against someone and win you will get 2500+ rep


----------



## andrews2547

Anyone want to help me on a mission? I need someone to defend me while I hack a computer/I defend you while you hack a computer? Payout is $17,000. I can get up to 6 people in this mission but 2-3 should be enough. You need to be on PS3 to join the mission with me.


----------



## PedroC1999

Il make a crew now if you wish


----------



## andrews2547

There already is a crew


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There already is a crew


Name?


----------



## andrews2547

I can't remember lol

I quit it to see how many people ask me to join them.

Turns out only 3


----------



## PedroC1999

Join mine?

http://rsg.ms/1d2bFUO

Thought there was none, so I made it haha?


----------



## newbrevolution

OverclockNET GTA / OCNV

also you can join like three crews I believe.


----------



## andrews2547

Invite request sent.


----------



## Blk

Accepted/sent invites for the crew









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> also you can join like three crews I believe.


5 I believe


----------



## andrews2547

View from my apartment.


----------



## GerBem

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*






View from my apartment.

Dude, nice









I am still waiting for the financial injection from R*, so I can purchase something sweet









Which apartment is this??


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerBem*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, nice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am still waiting for the financial injection from R*, so I can purchase something sweet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which apartment is this??


I don't think anyone got their $250K yet. Also the other view isn't as good lol



Also it's "Del Perro Heights, Apt 20".


----------



## Maian

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet_gta

That's the other crew with 14 members as of now, in case others are wondering. I'll send my request. My Social Club name is _MaianTrey_, and XBL Tag is _SweetTeaJameson_.


----------



## cravinmild

anyone else notice it takes FOREVER to switch from the main map to mission and back again during online play. I have to wait like a whole min sometimes before its all said an done, not including countdown to start an event.


----------



## Royraiden

I recently got to play it on a friend's PS3 and was overall impressed







Shame about the driving, it just feels like the vehicles are running over oil and can turn without any effort.One of the few things GTA4 got right was the vehicle handling in my opinion. Hopefully on the PC version that could be modded.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Are you forced to play with people you don't know? Or can you limit the number of other players in the world?


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Are you forced to play with people you don't know? Or can you limit the number of other players in the world?


You can do an invite only session which it is just you or you + crew/friends. I do this when I mod cars because there a lot of people that like to kill you when you leave LSC.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Invite request sent.


Hello Andrew!

PS3 Players add me, its my OCN username.

Also if people could join my crew too, it would make the chances of more people being online more likely

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclockers_unite


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> anyone else notice it takes FOREVER to switch from the main map to mission and back again during online play. I have to wait like a whole min sometimes before its all said an done, not including countdown to start an event.


Could be your Internet or just a server with a lot of people in.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Hello Andrew!
> 
> PS3 Players add me, its my OCN username.
> 
> Also if people could join my crew too, it would make the chances of more people being online more likely
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclockers_unite


I joined your club Edit: I see there is just you in the club. Wouldn't it be easier to shut down your club and join overclockNet GTA? If not I will request invite. Edit again: I see you are part of the the previously mentioned club. / I am also in the overclockNet GTA club as well.

PS3 name RCawdor, I am on most week nights. I like long walks on the beach at sunset and driving down the sidewalk.


----------



## newbrevolution

Does any of the members of the overclockNet GTA crew were a shirt with the crew emblem on it? I do and was just curious.


----------



## eTheBlack

Still waiting on PC version.


----------



## GerBem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Does any of the members of the overclockNet GTA crew were a shirt with the crew emblem on it? I do and was just curious.


I always wear it









But I never seem to be able to find OCN/Crew members. I work in Vienna, and I am usually online during the evening


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GerBem*
> 
> I always wear it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I never seem to be able to find OCN/Crew members. I work in Vienna, and I am usually online during the evening


I am (UTC-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada) and usually play during the weekday after work. Around 5ish ~ 8ish most nights. I also play on the weekend but usually local as I am constantly doing other things and don't want to be online and possible make others wait. I would be willing to do more on the weekend if others were to commit.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> 5 I believe


Thank you for the clarification.


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51636/grand-theft-auto-online-update.html


----------



## andrews2547

I hope the beach bum pack is free


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I hope the beach bum pack is free


Quote:


> THE CONTENT CREATOR
> We are also working to bring you the debut of the first part of the GTA Online Content Creator this fall - giving players the ability to craft, publish, rate and play custom-made Deathmatch and Race Jobs. We'll be keeping our eye open for exceptional ones that we'll be stamping as 'Rockstar Verified' and will be featuring them here at the Newswire and as part of forthcoming GTA Online Social Club Events. *Both the Content Creator and the Beach Bum Pack are free.*


Unless of course you are on the XBox 360...I am sure MS will find a way to charge players beyond the Xbox gold subscription...


----------



## Blk

http://www.computerandvideogames.com/435279/golden-joysticks-2013-gta-v-awarded-game-of-the-year/

Was there any doubt about this?


----------



## newbrevolution

Congrats to Rockstar!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> Unless of course you are on the XBox 360...I am sure MS will find a way to charge players beyond the Xbox gold subscription...










I have no idea how I missed that lol
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.computerandvideogames.com/435279/golden-joysticks-2013-gta-v-awarded-game-of-the-year/
> 
> Was there any doubt about this?


They deserve it. While honestly I don't think the story was the best, the detail in the massive world as well as extra side missions more than makes up for it.


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> I am (UTC-06:00) Central Time (US & Canada) and usually play during the weekday after work. Around 5ish ~ 8ish most nights. I also play on the weekend but usually local as I am constantly doing other things and don't want to be online and possible make others wait. I would be willing to do more on the weekend if others were to commit.


I usually play around the same time as you do. We were in the same lobby yesterday but I didn't notice until you left. I had quite a few people chasing me for a $7000 bounty which keep me busy for almost an hour.


----------



## PedroC1999

After buying all properties and filling half the garages(Overall)

Still need to find the 500,000 from Nuclear stuff, and the 500,000 thing from the Blueprint map, so another Mill right there


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> I usually play around the same time as you do. We were in the same lobby yesterday but I didn't notice until you left. I had quite a few people chasing me for a $7000 bounty which keep me busy for almost an hour.


I love the thrill of the chase!


----------



## Blk

We totally gotta set something like this up one of these days


----------



## cravinmild

Ill be on tonight 8pm pacific time. Anyone wana boost stats doing races with taking turns winning


----------



## andrews2547

Why not make money as well by bet fixing. I have tried this before and we need at least 3 people and you need to have at least $2500 cash (if it's in the bank, it won't let you bet). That way you can level up pretty quickly and potentially make $20K+ per race + whatever you win for the position you finish the race in.


----------



## GerBem

Damn, Pacific time is 8 hours earlier









if we do some race fixing, I have to be up at 4 AM


----------



## Boi 1da

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Ill be on tonight 8pm pacific time. Anyone wana boost stats doing races with taking turns winning


I'm down...I want more mods for my cars!

Psn: RNS_RelDeal just in case you didn't know.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> I'm down...I want more mods for my cars!
> 
> Psn: RNS_RelDeal just in case you didn't know.


I was wondering which of you was RelDeal. That was fun the other day! We did run around and ran some races (that helped greatly by the way).

I will be on tonight around 4:30~5:00PM CST. I don't think I will stay up until 10:00PM though I go to work early.


----------



## Boi 1da

Ifruit for android


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> Ifruit for android


And all of the good custom plates have been taken









Seriously, you can't have the same as someone else. If someone has theirs as "example" then you can't have "example" I tried with "P3N1S" and it said someone else was using it, so I just used "UMAD8R0"


----------



## Ddreder

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> Ifruit for android


Still waiting for Windows Phone 8...


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Still waiting for Windows Phone 8...


Good thing I have an iPad but as for my cell I am right there with you...amongst other apps...


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Still waiting for Windows Phone 8...


Good luck with that...


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> I'm down...I want more mods for my cars!
> 
> Psn: RNS_RelDeal just in case you didn't know.


I will add you. We need one other person to make this work. Pick our positions to finish and bet to increase the loot







If D3 taught me anything its that doing the right thing gets you squat so lets do this and exploit it for all its worth or ... they patch it lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> I will add you. We need one other person to make this work. Pick our positions to finish and bet to increase the loot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If D3 taught me anything its that doing the right thing gets you squat so lets do this and exploit it for all its worth or ... they patch it lol


Me if you can get online a lot earlier than normal.


----------



## PimpSkyline

The iFruit App isn't compatible with a lot of phones


----------



## andrews2547

That's probably why it took so long for them to bring it to android. It's going to be a similar story for Windows phone if they release it for that.


----------



## cravinmild

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Me if you can get online a lot earlier than normal.


ah, sorry no can do







kids









That said it was a fun night. I shook what my mama gave me and we were awarded with a tank .. which we then used to blow up its previous owner







and start a war


----------



## Boi 1da

Yeah we had some fun yesterday...towards the end of our session it got pretty crazy at LSC. I lost some much money from dying and paying for 3 personal vehicles I happily destroyed.


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> View from my apartment.











* Congrat! *

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> We totally gotta set something like this up one of these days


LMA0!


----------



## GAMERIG

Quote:


> Gamer Grandma Playing 'Grand Theft Auto 5' Has Serious Rage Issues
> 
> 
> 
> *Source*


Serious? Grandma playing GTA V for a real?


----------



## newbrevolution

So has anyone heard anything about the stimulus package? Last day of the month...


----------



## GerBem

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *newbrevolution*
> 
> So has anyone heard anything about the stimulus package? Last day of the month...


Yeah, they want all the errors out of the game first, before they are giving away money









They didn't state when it would happen...


----------



## newbrevolution

I am waiting on the money to get a garage...It takes me a while to get cash in-game as I tend to spend a lot on hospital bills and ammo


----------



## andrews2547

Don't buy a garage, they are a waste of money. Just buy an apartment.


----------



## newbrevolution

Sorry that's what I meant...I kind of like that $400,000 apartment but may go with something else that has a 10 stall garage...


----------



## andrews2547

The only difference between the apartments with 10 garages is the views you get







I got the second cheapest one.


----------



## newbrevolution

I don't want to blow all the cash on an apartment/garage combo though...because than I won't have the cash to fill the garage with rides









Plus I need to mod some weapons out more...I get slaughtered when up against people with explosives..


----------



## Blk

You can easily get a couple of million $$ if you efficiently grind for a day or two.

I haven't, though. The only things I bought yet were the 391k apartment and clothing







I'm taking my time.


----------



## andrews2547

Not possible lol.

I have about 3 days real time gameplay in Online and I have only made just over $1,000,000. 90% of it was grinding.


----------



## Boi 1da

I started out with cheapest garage I could find and having it helped. Have you every gotten stuck outside Merryweather's base without a car? Having your mechanic bring you a car can be a life saver. As for money, playing survival is easy money if you find a good place to camp and half decent partners. $20k in about 30 minutes isnt bad especially when you get to keep the ammo you pick up. I prefer to chase bounties but you can waste ammo + money if they kill you. Made about 60k bounty hunting last night hoping from session to session.


----------



## andrews2547

I just do "Titan of a Job"

$10K on hard and it takes me around 6-8 minutes on my own. If you have 3 people (4 including yourself), you should be able to do it in even less time.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> I started out with cheapest garage I could find and having it helped. Have you every gotten stuck outside Merryweather's base without a car? Having your mechanic bring you a car can be a life saver. As for money, playing survival is easy money if you find a good place to camp and half decent partners. $20k in about 30 minutes isnt bad especially when you get to keep the ammo you pick up. I prefer to chase bounties but you can waste ammo + money if they kill you. Made about 60k bounty hunting last night hoping from session to session.


What lvl are bounty's available? Also they other weekend when we played those missions we did brought me some good $ and RP quick! I did a survival as well a while back and yes the $20k and high RP (I was playing with someone of high lvl 65+) really helped!


----------



## Boi 1da

You have to meet Lester to get the bounties to show up. I meet him around level 15 or so and he has high playing mission like the "Titan of a job" Andrew mentioned which you and I did when we played. If you get misson from lester named "Cop Capacity" i think thats the name, sell that mustang it is worth $16k by the way. Bounties range between 1k- 9k but last night everyone was between 5k-9k that I killed which adds up fast for 5 minute job.


----------



## vangsfreaken

personally i prefer racing "down the drain" with a friend to earn money. 7000 in 2 minutes, repeat till rich. i usually earn 100-150k, then i quit and spend it on cars


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not possible lol.
> 
> I have about 3 days real time gameplay in Online and I have only made just over $1,000,000. 90% of it was grinding.


I said efficient grinding







If you're doing missions you're not gonna get much. So far, racing is pretty good for grinding. For example criminal records, which 1 lap takes about 30 seconds to complete. Share wins with a friend or two, and you'll get rich in no time. Also good for the RP.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Boi 1da*
> 
> You have to meet Lester to get the bounties to show up. I meet him around level 15 or so and he has high playing mission like the "Titan of a job" Andrew mentioned which you and I did when we played. If you get misson from lester named "Cop Capacity" i think thats the name, sell that mustang it is worth $16k by the way. Bounties range between 1k- 9k but last night everyone was between 5k-9k that I killed which adds up fast for 5 minute job.


lol ok Bounties players get ah, for some reason I was thinking more like Trevors quests...Yeah bounties don't always work out the best for me









It seems to be taking me forever (at least that's how it feels) to lvl...I lvl the quickest when getting into races or missions or pretty much anything else when played with a higher lvl. But that is sometimes a challenge as I seem play when not many will join a race or mission and my only hope is someone else starts something that I can join.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Update (Nov 1): Currently, we expect the next title update (1.05) addressing player progress loss issues to be available sometime early next week. Following that, we hope to deliver everyone's GTA$ Stimulus Package before the end of next week. A big thank you to GTA Online players worldwide for your continued patience and understanding and we will continue to keep you all updated.


----------



## PedroC1999

After doing some survivals, and being 'The best' player'/last am standing all the time, I have a Kill/Death ratio of 7.97, and yes, I have something like 600 kills, I think im doing great to be fair!!!!
Im rank 38 if anyone cares, started playing online little over 3 days ago


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> After doing some survivals, and being 'The best' player'/last am standing all the time, I have a Kill/Death ratio of 7.97, and yes, I have something like 600 kills, I think im doing great to be fair!!!!
> Im rank 38 if anyone cares, started playing online little over 3 days ago


WHAT! 3 days ago! Good Job! Good thing you are part of the OCNV crew!


----------



## newbrevolution

So what is every ones schedule for playing? If we can find some common playing time we should be able to get the crew together for a session. If anyone is interested that is.

PSN: RCawdor

*I am on (UTC-06:00) Central time (US & Canada) and available during the following times:* (I might be able to be more flexible though to accommodate)

*Monday thru Thursday:*
17:00ish to 20:00ish

*Friday:*
after 17:00ish I can be available

*Saturday / Sunday:*
generally available (Except the next 3 weekends from 05:30 thru 20:00, due to hunting season)

Anyone who is interested in some crew sessions ripping up Los Santos post their availability! Only requirement is you are part of overclockNet GTA / OCNV Crew.

Having a mic would be a bonus as well. I use a simple Kinivo BTH220 headset that I bought off Amazon for about $30, works great!


----------



## GerBem

I live in the Netherlands, but I work in Vienna. I have my PS3 in Vienna, so no playing in the weekends for me









But I am usually online every night between 19:00 and 22:00 (GMT +1).


----------



## Boi 1da

Just started my CNC classes so I am only available on weekends now at almost anytime. Send me a friend request, Psn: RNS_Reldeal for those who didn't know. Missions,death match, racing or free roam havoc doesnt matter to me I enjoy it all









$tim package this week everyone(hopefully)!!! Spend that cash wisely!!!


----------



## PedroC1999

As it stands...

669 Kills, 69 deaths,,,

K/D of 9.7!


----------



## Blk

https://twitter.com/RockstarGames/status/398213986849542144


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> https://twitter.com/RockstarGames/status/398213986849542144


It's about dam time lol


----------



## PedroC1999

Received it yesterday at about 7pm GMT

Actually got $500,001 haha.

Went and got the 400k apartment, and tuned a GTR, thats what I had been planning on doing all along.

Got a perfect K/D pf 10, happy!


----------



## newbrevolution

Well I blew through the stimulus package... I purchased the cheapest apartment with the 10 stall garage and then customized some cars and trucks. Along with some weapons and mods. So At the very least I do not feel guilty as it was spent wisely


----------



## PMan007

This thread is not moving....Can't wait to see a PC announcement to revive this thread.

Also to play that game


----------



## SmokinWaffle

No photoshopped/fake images please.


----------



## andrews2547

Sorry


----------



## HPE1000

@andrews Jerk


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51796/gta-online-free-beach-bum-update-hits-next-week-new-weapons-vehi.html

aw yeahh


----------



## Maian

Nice! I logged in Tuesday for the first time in a couple of weeks, and discovered that I received the stimulus package as well, despite the fact I didn't start online until the issues were already sorted.

Oh well, bought a pair of cars and a 6-car apartment near the docks. Got the Carbonizzare (Ferrari F12) and the Feltzer (Mercedes SL65).


----------



## felon

the tank needs to get taken out of freeroam


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *felon*
> 
> the tank needs to get taken out of freeroam


lol did you play online last night?... There were two of them messing everyone up...I eventually just went to a different part of the map. I am lvl 33 so I do not have RPG's yet.









I was snipping from a roof top and one of the tank drivers made the mistake of getting out...yup..dead. I kept shooting anyone that tried to get into it, than someone came along with a RPG and destroyed it.


----------



## PMan007

Update 1.06 and Beach Bum package available :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/51813/the-gta-online-beach-bum-update-is-now-available.html


----------



## Blk




----------



## PedroC1999

Hello Guys









Level 55 now, made a new Crew called TPI Industries.

We specialize in doing wacko stuff such as having fun stealing Titans, tanks, crusaders, jets everything! Ive only got 2 members, me and my friend, but we have so much fun doing completely erratic stuff! We are not team killers, but the odd suicide bombing session might occur, but wel leave anyone out of it if they wish!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Looks like they fixed the only way to make bank in this game also...guess heists can't come fast enough now. Also, i will miss my Docker.


----------



## Blk

Vespucci Beach Party: GTA Online Social Club Event Weekend


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Vespucci Beach Party: GTA Online Social Club Event Weekend


Doesnt work for me
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Looks like they fixed the only way to make bank in this game also...guess heists can't come fast enough now. Also, i will miss my Docker.


Whats been patched?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Vespucci Beach Party: GTA Online Social Club Event Weekend
> 
> 
> 
> Doesnt work for me
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Looks like they fixed the only way to make bank in this game also...guess heists can't come fast enough now. Also, i will miss my Docker.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Whats been patched?
Click to expand...

EVERYTHING! No more Dupes, no more toon change dupes, they took away my SUV Police that the game let me have, but left my Docker? 

Also the CR Race, yeah no more RP grinding there.

Oh and it's not HARDER to get into the Bad Sport Lobbies so says R*, so expect more Tank crap.

They have killed the game. If the hadn't of NERFED everything i would just play it normal now, but that's not possible thanks to R* .


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> EVERYTHING! No more Dupes, no more toon change dupes, they took away my SUV Police that the game let me have, but left my Docker?
> 
> Also the CR Race, yeah no more RP grinding there.
> 
> Oh and it's not HARDER to get into the Bad Sport Lobbies so says R*, so expect more Tank crap.
> 
> They have killed the game. If the hadn't of NERFED everything i would just play it normal now, but that's not possible thanks to R* .


Dude, are you on XBOX?

I can still dupe (To reorder garage) and you can still do the shabby money grinding thing that sells the car but you still keep it? So whats wrong?


----------



## FEAR.

Can't wait until exams are over so I can get back into this. Still haven't spent my 500k.


----------



## andrews2547

They also patched that thing where you go into a store, punch the person there, steal everything in the register, go to PS Store/XB Marketplace, go back to the game and repeat. That was a safe way to make $10,000/minute.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> EVERYTHING! No more Dupes, no more toon change dupes, they took away my SUV Police that the game let me have, but left my Docker?
> 
> Also the CR Race, yeah no more RP grinding there.
> 
> Oh and it's not HARDER to get into the Bad Sport Lobbies so says R*, so expect more Tank crap.
> 
> They have killed the game. If the hadn't of NERFED everything i would just play it normal now, but that's not possible thanks to R* .
> 
> 
> 
> Dude, are you on XBOX?
> 
> I can still dupe (To reorder garage) and you can still do the shabby money grinding thing that sells the car but you still keep it? So whats wrong?
Click to expand...

They took out the Garage leaving Scene, so you can't dupe cars, they took out the CR RP boost per lap thing. Yes im on Xbox. You might still be able to do the Friend's car glitch and the Switch Character Sale, but i can't dupe cars on my own now...


----------



## Maian

You can at least do the 'clone a car with a friend' glitch, as I saw it done last night. And the 'sell your car and keep the money and the car' still works too.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Maian*
> 
> You can at least do the 'clone a car with a friend' glitch, as I saw it done last night. And the 'sell your car and keep the money and the car' still works too.


Well that's good to know, but it just makes things harder.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Is there an single unified OCN crew? I would like to joiiiiiiiinn

I started playing online yesterday. Didn't get a stim pack... because I told myself I'd wait until they fixed it all? R* are doops.

What are these money-making exploits? I could use all the help I could get in the wallet department x3


----------



## andrews2547

I can't play it any more unless I get a new controller and I don't really want to buy a new one D:


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ddreder*
> 
> Still waiting for Windows Phone 8...


iFruit is out for the Windows 8 phone...not sure how long it has been out though...Last update was 19.11.2013


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Is there an single unified OCN crew? I would like to joiiiiiiiinn
> 
> I started playing online yesterday. Didn't get a stim pack... because I told myself I'd wait until they fixed it all? R* are doops.
> 
> What are these money-making exploits? I could use all the help I could get in the wallet department x3


OverclockNET GTA


----------



## rebelextrm02

Is there a way to stay in a private/crew only server after playing a race or mission? Me and my friends find it highly annoying that we are getting split up and tossed into random public servers after we do a race or mission in our crew only server.


----------



## HPE1000

Looks like I am probably not going to break even or get anywhere close to that selling my gta5 on ebay anymore, it's 33.99 brand new on amazon now and it isn't even black friday yet


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rebelextrm02*
> 
> Is there a way to stay in a private/crew only server after playing a race or mission? Me and my friends find it highly annoying that we are getting split up and tossed into random public servers after we do a race or mission in our crew only server.


try voting for freemode instead of just quitting.


----------



## AblueXKRS

You spend 3 hours trawling for a Felon GT and you get 5 all at once...


----------



## AblueXKRS

Two days of being crapped on by less-than-friendly morons. Thrilling, this.


----------



## UnAimed

I was playing Chinatown Wars on the PSP Go today and I noticed a similarity




Same iFruit logo and software


----------



## TSXmike

Love to watch everyone squirm and flip their lids when a game is patched and updated... LOVE it. Haha


----------



## vangsfreaken

so... just how do you get a tank? stealing a moving tank ain't all that easy....


----------



## lordhinton

Ive parachuted onto one before now







just gotta be in a chopper with 6 stars to do it right


----------



## AblueXKRS

Steal a cargobob and use it to steal the tank? Can they even lift tanks?

If they can, drop the tank somewhere it can't move. Land nearby, jack tank, get out, kill driver, get back in chopper, move tank again, ditch chopper, take free tank.

Idk.

I discovered that what cars you drive in single-player have an effect on what cars spawn in online. Better than half the time I try, if I have M, F, or T driving a Felon GT before switching to online, the first thing my online character sees after leaving his apartment is a Felon GT.


----------



## BlackVenom

How is online? I still haven't logged in or even finished the game (~50% main story).

EDIT: Also, anyone get rich on Wiz? I just completed my first decent payday (the one where you get the minigun) and had invested in WIZ beforehand (unf...) and decided to hold off investing in case it dropped back. Anywho, I invested at $0.10 buying 70k-400k of stocks and now I'm up in the low millions off of a some 10s of thousands. WIZ peaked at $7, so I've read, i've been away from the PS3 since Tuesday...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... just how do you get a tank? stealing a moving tank ain't all that easy....


Online or SP? In SP it's pretty easy... idk if it's much or any different in Online. Get a decently fast car*, fly up the road off of the highway, take first right (if tank is in sight, pursue), make a left, and a right if you still haven't seen one. Get as close as you can, try to out pace the cannon, slam on your breaks, get out run up to the side near the lid and get in. The sooner you find one the least likely it is to get blown up by another tank.

*the dodge charger lookalike (idr name, franklins car) works pretty well for your first few tries.. it goes fast and can take a more shots than a sports car.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> so... just how do you get a tank? stealing a moving tank ain't all that easy....


Get to level 70 then buy one.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Get to level 70 then buy one.


can you park it in your garage and such like a car? because if not, it's rather wasted...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> can you park it in your garage and such like a car? because if not, it's rather wasted...


Not in your garage no, AFAIK you need to call someone in your phone and they tell you where to get it. A bit like you do with planes and boats.

I haven't bought one because I am only on level 40something and I can't play any more because my only controller is broken.


----------



## cravinmild

id go for the attack chopper vs the tank. Far more fun trolling the little peeps running about on the ground


----------



## Cyberdot

I'm waiting for it to come on PC, although I have a PS3 to play the game on but I don't fancy ruining the experience on low resolution, poor performance and graphics. Also buying the same game twice is to be avoided for me.

Can't wait for it. Looks amazing.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyberdot*
> 
> I'm waiting for it to come on PC, although I have a PS3 to play the game on but I don't fancy ruining the experience on low resolution, poor performance and graphics. Also buying the same game twice is to be avoided for me.
> 
> Can't wait for it. Looks amazing.


Same here, also there is more tweaking you can do with the PC version such as adding GTA4 handling which is what I fancy


----------



## cravinmild

Handling on ps3 feels disconnected, like the its cardboard cut outs of cars floating over the surface


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Handling on ps3 feels disconnected, like the its cardboard cut outs of cars floating over the surface


I've been saying this for the longest, the driving is worse than Gta3 but there are no shortage of little tweens flooding all the gaming forums to defend it, having no clue how real cars actually handle, of course they think are cutout peices of cardboard, and Rockstar made sure they drive just like they always imagined, Rickstar catered to a younger crowd this time around... Driving wise that is.

I'm waiting for the PC release so the cars can be tweaked to drive like cars


----------



## cravinmild

is that something confirmed? I hate driving in gtaV, its icky and dirty and no matter how much I try I just cant do it


----------



## Pibbz

So far my experience with the online has been a bunch of kids running around calling each other ni*****. I honestly expected no less.


----------



## gdubc

Honestly I have been nothing but disappointed with the newer games. I LOVED gta4 but this is just meh. Battlefield 4 is a totally broken piece of shiiiieet no matter what system used. I try to play on ps3 and get maybe 10 min of good playtime in a 2 hr stretch with like 5 freezes/hard resets. I swear they need a class action suit to get these companies to quit putting out incomplete crap.


----------



## Pibbz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gdubc*
> 
> Honestly I have been nothing but disappointed with the newer games. I LOVED gta4 but this is just meh. Battlefield 4 is a totally broken piece of shiiiieet no matter what system used. I try to play on ps3 and get maybe 10 min of good playtime in a 2 hr stretch with like 5 freezes/hard resets. I swear they need a class action suit to get these companies to quit putting out incomplete crap.


Ask and you shall receive... EA Investigated By Law Firm Over Battlefield 4


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pibbz*
> 
> So far my experience with the online has been a bunch of kids running around calling each other ni*****. I honestly expected no less.


I shut the chat off to only friends. I find ^this^ and having people in your crew try to kill you constantly...


----------



## Blk

This puts GTA Online to shame


----------



## redxmaverick

I had to facepalm every time there was dialogue between Franklin and Lamar.


----------



## madbrayniak

I hope that you can set up private servers if this ever comes out on PC. I would set one up for just my closest friends so I dont have to put up with any punk kids running their mouths or just running around killing others just because they can.

I want to set up missions and races and everything you possibly can.

I also think it would be cool if you could get abducted by those UFOs that they have in the game haha.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I hope that you can set up private servers if this ever comes out on PC. I would set one up for just my closest friends so I dont have to put up with any punk kids running their mouths or just running around killing others just because they can.
> 
> I want to set up missions and races and everything you possibly can.
> 
> I also think it would be cool if you could get abducted by those UFOs that they have in the game haha.


Yes, I will stick to OCN servers for gta5 because it was an absolute nightmare on ps3, everyone kills you right away so you have to end up doing the same thing which makes you as bad as everyone else. :/

Getting money from killing people is an iffy thing, people are much less trustworthy and there is more of a reason to not make friends playing online. You can spend an hour messing around doing fun stuff, or you can run around killing everyone working to make money for houses and cars.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madbrayniak*
> 
> I hope that you can set up private servers if this ever comes out on PC. I would set one up for just my closest friends so I dont have to put up with any punk kids running their mouths or just running around killing others just because they can.
> 
> I want to set up missions and races and everything you possibly can.
> 
> I also think it would be cool if you could get abducted by those UFOs that they have in the game haha.


Just make a private server that is invite/friends/crew members only in the GTA Online options in the pause menu.


----------



## madbrayniak

My PS3 no longer works and I dont have a 360 so I will be waiting for it to come out on PC. So I was hoping to just be able to host private games.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## gdubc

Off topic, but is your ps3 ylod? If its just the drive its a fairly easy fix. Ylod is another issue though.


----------



## PMan007

We are more than 3 months away from the console release of GTA V and no news of the PC version.

C'mon Rockstar, do something!!!!!

Edit : Could it be happening very soon??? http://www.examiner.com/article/gta-5-pc-release-date-and-announcement-potentially-leaked


----------



## skitz9417

is there any new news on gta 5 for pc ?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skitz9417*
> 
> is there any new news on gta 5 for pc ?


or more important... heists! holy crap, it's impossible to earn money online... i want it for pc too, but there's no sense in playing it on either platforms when you can't really progress.


----------



## AddictedGamer93

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> or more important... heists! holy crap, it's impossible to earn money online... i want it for pc too, but there's no sense in playing it on either platforms when you can't really progress.


I just did the Adder glitch, to hell with being poor.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AddictedGamer93*
> 
> I just did the Adder glitch, to hell with being poor.


i'm not willing to cheat/glitch, i'm an honest player


----------



## PedroC1999

PSN: PedroC1999

I was a legit player untill a level 1000 gave me 4Bn along with an Rp bounty. Sitting at level 187, got everything in game, and am now focused on increasing my K/D ration, sitting at 1.70 with about 1500 player kills


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> We are more than 3 months away from the console release of GTA V and no news of the PC version.
> 
> C'mon Rockstar, do something!!!!!
> 
> Edit : Could it be happening very soon??? http://www.examiner.com/article/gta-5-pc-release-date-and-announcement-potentially-leaked


I sure hope it comes out in march.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> We are more than 3 months away from the console release of GTA V and no news of the PC version.
> 
> C'mon Rockstar, do something!!!!!
> 
> Edit : Could it be happening very soon??? http://www.examiner.com/article/gta-5-pc-release-date-and-announcement-potentially-leaked
> 
> 
> 
> I sure hope it comes out in march.
Click to expand...

Me too.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I sure hope it comes out in march.


Me too. At this point I would be surprise to see a March release since nothing has been announced yet.

But sooner is better.


----------



## newbrevolution

So I have been playing with the RDads crew. I know OCN has a crew but we are not active. Well for anyone that still likes to play online and is looking for a fun active crew check out RDads. It is mainly comprised of adults with family's; married, not married, with kids, not with kids, some combination of that.

Social Club Link


----------



## BlackVenom

http://www.overclock.net/t/1463065/gr-pre-orders-for-gta-5-pc-begin-this-friday

http://www.gamereactor.eu/news/107894/Pre-orders+for+GTAV+on+PC+starting+this+Friday/
Quote:


> Nordic retailer Elgiganten (owned by Dixons Retail UK) will start taking orders for Grand Theft Auto V on PC this Friday, which has been confirmed to us via a manager of one of the Swedish stores.
> 
> While there's been no official confirmation of the game arriving on PC, and there's nothing yet regarding the pre-orders in the UK, the fact that Swedish gamers will be able to reserve their copy of the PC version of Grand Theft Auto V is a good indication that it's on its way.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463065/gr-pre-orders-for-gta-5-pc-begin-this-friday
> 
> http://www.gamereactor.eu/news/107894/Pre-orders+for+GTAV+on+PC+starting+this+Friday/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Nordic retailer Elgiganten (owned by Dixons Retail UK) will start taking orders for Grand Theft Auto V on PC this Friday, which has been confirmed to us via a manager of one of the Swedish stores.
> 
> While there's been no official confirmation of the game arriving on PC, and there's nothing yet regarding the pre-orders in the UK, the fact that Swedish gamers will be able to reserve their copy of the PC version of Grand Theft Auto V is a good indication that it's on its way.
Click to expand...

Finally.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1463065/gr-pre-orders-for-gta-5-pc-begin-this-friday
> 
> http://www.gamereactor.eu/news/107894/Pre-orders+for+GTAV+on+PC+starting+this+Friday/


Hopefully the game will be officially announced today or tomorrow.

Let's hope!!!


----------



## vangsfreaken

i don't see how that means ****. i pre-ordered it for pc well over a year ago, and i still don't have a copy.


----------



## gdubc

Anything I ever have seen that was official has still said it won't be on pc or next gen. console.


----------



## jcrew3002

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i don't see how that means ****. i pre-ordered it for pc well over a year ago, and i still don't have a copy.


Did you get scammed?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> Did you get scammed?


well, i haven't paid yet, and i expect to receive a copy if it is ever released, so i hope not


----------



## jcrew3002

ya know we should just release it on PC, if everyone on OCN got together: coders, moders etc. we could just write it for PC! It shouldn't be that hard its programming bunch of 1s and 0s right?


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> ya know we should just release it on PC, if everyone on OCN got together: coders, moders etc. we could just write it for PC! It shouldn't be that hard its programming bunch of 1s and 0s right?


the coding would be the easy part, how about support, servers, publishing and all that?


----------



## PimpSkyline

We could do it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vangsfreaken*
> 
> i don't see how that means ****. i pre-ordered it for pc well over a year ago, and i still don't have a copy.


Probably because it hasn't been released on PC yet and there have been no official announcements. Chances are you got scammed, unless you pre-ordered from a place like Gamestop or Amazon.


----------



## vangsfreaken

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Probably because it hasn't been released on PC yet and there have been no official announcements. Chances are you got scammed, unless you pre-ordered from a place like Gamestop or Amazon.


no, i were not scammed... my point was simply that it is not necessarily confirmed for pc just because you can order it... it's simply a placeholder...


----------



## jcrew3002

would we get sued for releasing it on PC??


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jcrew3002*
> 
> would we get sued for releasing it on PC??


No....


----------



## BlackVenom

http://www.overclock.net/t/1471427/gamingbolt-gta-5-appears-for-ps4-xbox-one-and-pc-on-retail-sites

Waiting...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1471427/gamingbolt-gta-5-appears-for-ps4-xbox-one-and-pc-on-retail-sites
> 
> Waiting...


You have no idea, already sold my GTA V and Xbox 360 for the ONE, now i want GTA V on PC NOW!


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You have no idea, already sold my GTA V and Xbox 360 for the ONE, now i want GTA V on PC NOW!


It took me months to sell my perfect condition GTA5 for the PS3 with an unused blimp code. I lost quite a bit of money on it, sadly.

I really wanted to just get it on the console, beat it fast and get my money back out of it, but that backfired. At this point I just want it on PC to move on...


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You have no idea, already sold my GTA V and Xbox 360 for the ONE, now i want GTA V on PC NOW!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It took me months to sell my perfect condition GTA5 for the PS3 with an unused blimp code. I lost quite a bit of money on it, sadly.
> 
> I really wanted to just get it on the console, beat it fast and get my money back out of it, but that backfired. At this point I just want it on PC to move on...
Click to expand...

I got $45 out of my Limited Edition. I only payed $62 after trade ins last year at GS. So it wasn't to bad.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> You have no idea, already sold my GTA V and Xbox 360 for the ONE, now i want GTA V on PC NOW!


YOU have no idea ;-)

Never played the game 'cause I don't own and don't want a console. THIS is waiting. ;-)

We are getting closer and closer from a PC announecement and release. I bet we will play GTA V on PC by summer time......


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> YOU have no idea ;-)
> 
> Never played the game 'cause I don't own and don't want a console. THIS is waiting. ;-)
> 
> We are getting closer and closer from a PC announecement and release. I bet we will play GTA V on PC by summer time......


When it is released on PC, I hope I won't lose my progress in Online for the PC version. Assuming my PC can even run it lol


----------



## PMan007

You should be good to run it. Maybe not at Very high but I'm sure you will enjoy it anyway.

I can understand your desire to keep your Online progression but as a PC gamer that waited months for the PC version I would be pissed to get online and see players already with a stack of money and at a very high level. That being said, I personnaly want the game most for SP than Online. Don't have a lot of time to invest in multiplayer, so for me, it doesn't really matter......

It all depends the way R* see this game. Like Cod (Ghost player were able to keep there progress from 360 to One and PS3 to PS4) or almost any other game : it's a new game, you start your character from scratch.

We will see very soon....


----------



## meowth2

anybody know real regit pc release date for gta5? every post about pc release on internet is 100% fake. i have feeling there will be no pc release at all due to what happen to gta4 T_T


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> anybody know real regit pc release date for gta5? every post about pc release on internet is 100% fake. i have feeling there will be no pc release at all due to what happen to gta4 T_T


100% Legit, no clue yet. But i would bet money, if i had any extra, on June 30th or sooner.


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 100% Legit, no clue yet. But i would bet money, if i had any extra, on June 30th or sooner.


i'm glad at least it's coming out, thanks for the info


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> You should be good to run it. Maybe not at Very high but I'm sure you will enjoy it anyway.
> 
> I can understand your desire to keep your Online progression but as a PC gamer that waited months for the PC version I would be pissed to get online and see players already with a stack of money and at a very high level. That being said, I personnaly want the game most for SP than Online. Don't have a lot of time to invest in multiplayer, so for me, it doesn't really matter......
> 
> It all depends the way R* see this game. Like Cod (Ghost player were able to keep there progress from 360 to One and PS3 to PS4) or almost any other game : it's a new game, you start your character from scratch.
> 
> We will see very soon....


As long as I can run it on medium and get at least 40 fps (I get around 45-50 fps average on GTA IV at high) I will be happy.

Well if you start with nothing and at level 0 (which obviously you will), you shouldn't be put into servers with people higher than level 10-15. I started playing GTA Online around a month after it went live and for the first 15 levels, I didn't see anyone above level 30. Chances are, as a new player you shouldn't be in a server with someone above level 15 or have more than $50,000. Assuming they aren't using cheats/buying those credit card things.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> As long as I can run it on medium and get at least 40 fps (I get around 45-50 fps average on GTA IV at high) I will be happy.
> 
> Well if you start with nothing and at level 0 (which obviously you will), you shouldn't be put into servers with people higher than level 10-15. I started playing GTA Online around a month after it went live and for the first 15 levels, I didn't see anyone above level 30. Chances are, as a new player you shouldn't be in a server with someone above level 15 or have more than $50,000. Assuming they aren't using cheats/buying those credit card things.


Even at medium, it will still be better than console version









Does make sense. I don't know if it's automatic or if I'm able to choose the players I play with.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Even at medium, it will still be better than console version
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does make sense. I don't know if it's automatic or if I'm able to choose the players I play with.


Well that would be good







I am still amazed at how R* were able to make an open world game run at a fairly steady FPS and still look that good on the PS3 and 360, even if it is running at 720p.

It's automatic unless you "make" your own server, then you can just kick people you don't like. Or you can make a private server and invite people. If you don't want to be disturbed, there is also a "solo" option for Online,where no one can join at all. You still need to be connected to the internet though.


----------



## PMan007

Good to know. Also good to know tha you can play Online i solo without being disrupted by others....

Hopefully, with the PC version, will be able to access the cargo plane ( the Titan I think) freely and be able to pack it with our friends then jump while being up in the air.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Good to know. Also good to know tha you can play Online i solo without being disrupted by others....
> 
> Hopefully, with the PC version, will be able to access the cargo plane ( the Titan I think) freely and be able to pack it with our friends then jump while being up in the air.


Well I haven't played Online in a while due to not having a PS3 controller or an internet connection to my PS3, but IIRC the Titan is purchasable in GTA Online for $2,000,000 once you reach level 30 or 40. I think you can have up to 10 people in it as well.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well I haven't played Online in a while due to not having a PS3 controller or an internet connection to my PS3, but IIRC the Titan is purchasable in GTA Online for $2,000,000 once you reach level 30 or 40. I think you can have up to 10 people in it as well.


And can you also put cars in the cargo bay? And are you free to open/close the cargo bay as well?

Since I saw the jeep driving out of the cargo bay in altitude (in trailer #2 I think) I want to do that in free mode...


----------



## invincible20xx

i'm wondering if my pc will be able to run that game maxed out with 60 fps minimum ....









always afraid of rock star titles lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> And can you also put cars in the cargo bay? And are you free to open/close the cargo bay as well?
> 
> Since I saw the jeep driving out of the cargo bay in altitude (in trailer #2 I think) I want to do that in free mode...


I'm not sure. I never tried it personally, the only time I have flown the Titan was during "Titan of A Job" in GTA Online so I didn't really have time to try that. Also that bit in the trailer was the Cargo Plane (image below) (flown in single player in a mission and you shouldn't be able to fly it outside of that mission or in GTA Online at all).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i'm wondering if my pc will be able to run that game maxed out with 60 fps minimum ....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> always afraid of rock star titles lol


You should be able to.

Why? The only recent games that were "terrible" on PC was GTA IV and that's because it was the first "real" game to use a completely new game engine and a new to Rockstar physics engine. The only other game that had "problems" was L..A. Noire which was locked to 30 fps purely because of the facial animations used. GTA V doesn't use those animations.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> And can you also put cars in the cargo bay? And are you free to open/close the cargo bay as well?


The Rdads (crew) and I have had some vehicles in the back of Titan. You get the door open by hitting it and I am pretty sure you can close it. Unfortunately it usually does not end well as they bounce around and usually blow up taking everyone with, that or you can't get the door shut again and on take off you lose everything







You can do the same with the Cargobob.


----------



## newbrevolution

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Hopefully, with the PC version, will be able to access the cargo plane ( the Titan I think) freely and be able to pack it with our friends then jump while being up in the air.


We have a bit of fun with the Ttians from time to time; pack them up and parachute out, formations, etc. Here is some raw footage of our last Titan flying formation and afterwards a flying deathmatch!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rUiNolCLi4M&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## invincible20xx

i have a ps3 and can play the game already but do i really want to waste as game like this on console ? with a controller and inferior graphics ?! hell no .... so release the pc version already rockstar !


----------



## PMan007

Still nothing from Rockstar themselves (of course ) but here's a first real acknowledgement of GTA V for PC and next-gen :

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/e-trade-financial-perry-ellis-115828823.html

I'm assuming financial group should be very well connected.

But we still need to wait for an official announcement


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Still nothing from Rockstar themselves (of course ) but here's a first real acknowledgement of GTA V for PC and next-gen :
> 
> http://finance.yahoo.com/news/e-trade-financial-perry-ellis-115828823.html
> 
> I'm assuming financial group should be very well connected.
> 
> But we still need to wait for an official announcement


Please tell me somebody has heard something, it's freaking April now...


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Please tell me somebody has heard something, it's freaking April now...


Unfortunately : No.

But my feeling is the game will be out by June. They never released something during summer time and Sept/Oct/Nov is really far from original release. So, if it's June (or earlier) we can't be far from an announcement.

Hopefully I'm right. I'm tired of waiting for the PC version and hoping since the announcement of GTA V in 2011, a word about it. I litterally look on the web everyday to see a news about a PC version. I'm really tired about it....


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Please tell me somebody has heard something, it's freaking April now...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unfortunately : No.
> 
> But my feeling is the game will be out by June. They never released something during summer time and Sept/Oct/Nov is really far from original release. So, if it's June (or earlier) we can't be far from an announcement.
> 
> Hopefully I'm right. I'm tired of waiting for the PC version and hoping since the announcement of GTA V in 2011, a word about it. I litterally look on the web everyday to see a news about a PC version. I'm really tired about it....
Click to expand...

Well poo, i sold my 360 so i really hope the PC hits soon, i have been itching to play again.


----------



## Puunh

Are we ever gonna get this game... I'm getting bored of stick of truth. I really don't want to resort to replaying Skyrim


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52217/Grand-Theft-Auto-Online-Spring-Updates


----------



## andrews2547

I saw "http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article..." in that little preview thing on the subscription page and I thought that was going to be news for the PC announcement


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I saw "http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article..." in that little preview thing on the subscription page and I thought that was going to be news for the PC announcement


yeah we are stuck till november. sadly they pushed it all the way back.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I saw "http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article..." in that little preview thing on the subscription page and I thought that was going to be news for the PC announcement
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah we are stuck till november. sadly they pushed it all the way back.
Click to expand...

Wait what?? Nov?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Wait what?? Nov?


thats what they said. They are pissed we didn't get that worthless max 0payne 3 which i even bought that and its a complete waste of money and the multiplayer suxx.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Wait what?? Nov?
> 
> 
> 
> thats what they said. They are pissed we didn't get that worthless max 0payne 3 which i even bought that and its a complete waste of money and the multiplayer suxx.
Click to expand...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*


http://www.gta5tv.com/gta-v-pc-release-date/


----------



## Bitemarks and bloodstains

You might want to check the date on that article September 28 2013


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You might want to check the date on that article September 28 2013


yeah but my thing is rockstar isn't saying anything and they blamed things like us not buying max payne 3 for them not being so eager to make games for pc. and all their gta's are really bad ports so following that logic they wont release it for pc till its milked on console so i'm expecting that article to be true.


----------



## meowth2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.gta5tv.com/gta-v-pc-release-date/


i read this news, still nothing is official. who knows, it could even get cancel or pushed way back like few years later from now.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> i read this news, still nothing is official. who knows, it could even get cancel or pushed way back like few years later from now.


i know right. and i think rockstar is being lazy and waiting till they have time to mess around to do it. i just hope its not as bad as a port as the other ones as they will be raping my wallet without vaseline.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but my thing is rockstar isn't saying anything and they blamed things like us not buying max payne 3 for them not being so eager to make games for pc. and all their gta's are really bad ports so following that logic they wont release it for pc till its milked on console so i'm expecting that article to be true.


That article is referring to November of 2013. MP3 is a dead issue now, so they wouldn't be holding back for that.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> That article is referring to November of 2013. MP3 is a dead issue now, so they wouldn't be holding back for that.


oh lol i missed that but i still dont think we will get gta for pc before summer and i didn't say that was the main reason i said they will milk consoles and get to pc when they feel like it. so i expect around fall. kinda like nvidia milking 700 series gpu's before maxwell release. also mp3 would be related if they dont feel that pc sales aren't worth it then the mp3 sales would have influenced that and hence their getting around to pc with gta when they feel like it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> yeah but my thing is rockstar isn't saying anything and they blamed things like us not buying max payne 3 for them not being so eager to make games for pc. and all their gta's are really bad ports so following that logic they wont release it for pc till its milked on console so i'm expecting that article to be true.


The only bad GTA ports on PC were GTA III (when they moved to a completely new game engine) and GTA IV (when they moved to a completely new game engine)


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The only bad GTA ports on PC were GTA III (when they moved to a completely new game engine) and GTA IV (when they moved to a completely new game engine)


san andreas is a horrible port as well and yea dude that is pretty much the only worthwhile ports for pc so only is actually all their ports as far as i am considered. man gta 4 is the only one still played mainly on pc and that one bytes.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> san andreas is a horrible port as well and yea dude that is pretty much the only worthwhile ports for pc so only is actually all their ports as far as i am considered. man gta 4 is the only one still played mainly on pc and that one bytes.


I found it was pretty terrible on patch 1.00 but 1.01 runs perfectly fine for me. I could max San Andreas at 1920x1080 on a 1.6 GHz single core Athlon, 512 MB DDR2 and 256 MB nVidia 7200GS, which even in 2005 when San Andreas was first released was a low end PC, although I only got that rig in 2008.

EDIT: I can understand you saying it's a bad port if you try to run it on your current sig rig, but that's because SA wasn't really designed for multicore CPUs due to multicore CPUs not really existing back then. Many older games that aren't even from Rockstar have similar problems.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I found it was pretty terrible on patch 1.00 but 1.01 runs perfectly fine for me. I could max San Andreas at 1920x1080 on a 1.6 GHz single core Athlon, 512 MB DDR2 and 256 MB nVidia 7200GS, which even in 2005 when San Andreas was first released was a low end PC, although I only got that rig in 2008.
> 
> EDIT: I can understand you saying it's a bad port if you try to run it on your current sig rig, but that's because SA wasn't really designed for multicore CPUs due to multicore CPUs not really existing back then. Many older games that aren't even from Rockstar have similar problems.


yea it actually runsa almost fine but the reason i say san andreas is a bad port is because it has a double screen issue. its like playing in 3d without the glasses. hmmm. maybe it is my rig. it does this in mac and windows though. whatever it is.


----------



## felon

will the PC version have anything else to offer besides 32 players (which is low)?

the way they did the matchmaking on consoles is horrendous. they should've just did a normal style main menu matchmaking system instead of some integrated phone mission spam. it's really difficult to get a full lobby going


----------



## y2kcamaross

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Bitemarks and bloodstains*
> 
> You might want to check the date on that article September 28 2013
> 
> 
> 
> yeah but my thing is rockstar isn't saying anything and they blamed things like us not buying max payne 3 for them not being so eager to make games for pc. and all their gta's are really bad ports so following that logic they wont release it for pc till its milked on console so i'm expecting that article to be true.
Click to expand...

So you're expecting it to come out November 2013? You aren't making sense, the article was wrong, way wrong...yet you are expecting it to be true


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *y2kcamaross*
> 
> So you're expecting it to come out November 2013? You aren't making sense, the article was wrong, way wrong...yet you are expecting it to be true


talk to me if it gets released sooner and tell me i'm not making sense.


----------



## Krazee

Talk about dragging ass on this. Almost 6 months and still no news.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Talk about dragging ass on this. Almost 6 months and still no news.


For real.


----------



## BlackVenom

WHERE'S MY GTA V ON PC!?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> talk to me if it gets released sooner and tell me i'm not making sense.


It can't be released sooner than a past date.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> WHERE'S MY GTA V ON PC!?
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> talk to me if it gets released sooner and tell me i'm not making sense.
> 
> 
> 
> It can't be released sooner than a past date.
Click to expand...

This is why I bought it for X360, I don't have high hopes for GTA V on PC any time soon (if at all).


----------



## awdrifter

They are probably planning to launch the PC version with PS4 and XB1, extra ports will take more time.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *awdrifter*
> 
> They are probably planning to launch the PC version with PS4 and XB1, extra ports will take more time.


I thought they specifically said there will never be a X1/PS4 version.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> This is why I bought it for X360, I don't have high hopes for GTA V on PC any time soon (if at all).


i'm naming november or december this year because the christmas season is when we get new games in waves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> I thought they specifically said there will never be a X1/PS4 version.
> thats more money for them.


----------



## PMan007

If those rumours are true, we probably will see the PC announcement at the same time :

http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/05/07/sony-e3-conference-details-leaked-uncharted-guerrilla-games-media-molecule-and-much-more/

http://www.overclock.net/t/1488101/ds-rumor-sony-e3-conference-details-leaked/0_20

Can't wait for E3


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> If those rumours are true, we probably will see the PC announcement at the same time :
> 
> http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/05/07/sony-e3-conference-details-leaked-uncharted-guerrilla-games-media-molecule-and-much-more/
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1488101/ds-rumor-sony-e3-conference-details-leaked/0_20
> 
> Can't wait for E3


Well lets be hopefully that they do announce some info about GTA. And it's gonna take until Mid-Year 2015 for a GT6 port? Good God lol


----------



## Blk

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52245/GTA-Online-The-High-Life-Update-Coming-Next-Week-Tuesday


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52245/GTA-Online-The-High-Life-Update-Coming-Next-Week-Tuesday


And I still haven't gotten a new PS3 controller D:


----------



## PMan007

Could it mean something????

http://www.mmoga.com/Steam-Games/GTA-5-Grand-Theft-Auto-V.html

Does somebody knows if they are reliable? I saw a lot of different dates for the release of V on PC but never saw that one. Almost a month away from the date is a bit late to bring a date out of the clouds......Could it be the truth????


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Could it mean something????
> 
> http://www.mmoga.com/Steam-Games/GTA-5-Grand-Theft-Auto-V.html
> 
> Does somebody knows if they are reliable? I saw a lot of different dates for the release of V on PC but never saw that one. Almost a month away from the date is a bit late to bring a date out of the clouds......Could it be the truth????


As much as we all want to believe that, I sincerely doubt it! I'd wait for Rockstar to officially announce it before getting excited.

GTA V, especially for me, was an incredible let-down. I have never been so depressed to complete a game. Game engine & pretty graphics aside, GTA V was a jack of all trades game, did nothing well enough to be thoroughly enjoyable, but did enough to keep you interested for a week at best.

Don't even get me started on GTA Online... I was relying on this to be my go to game for when I was fed up of others. Now I just don't really game at all


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Roxborough*
> 
> As much as we all want to believe that, I sincerely doubt it! I'd wait for Rockstar to officially announce it before getting excited.
> 
> GTA V, especially for me, was an incredible let-down. I have never been so depressed to complete a game. Game engine & pretty graphics aside, GTA V was a jack of all trades game, did nothing well enough to be thoroughly enjoyable, but did enough to keep you interested for a week at best.
> 
> Don't even get me started on GTA Online... I was relying on this to be my go to game for when I was fed up of others. Now I just don't really game at all


I sure hope it's true but I'm taking it with a ton of salt. We will know for sure within a month. The confirmation can only come from Rockstar.

What was the problem with the game? Lack of fun or side mission?

Was it more fun than GTA IV? IMO IV was good but I did not enjoyed it as I did with SA. Maybe it's because I played it in 2011 due to PC performances so I expected a lot more. Or it's the greyish environment or the lack of out-of-town area.....I did missed the planes in IV (even if I understand why they were not there). I think it was a combination of everything


----------



## Roxborough

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I sure hope it's true but I'm taking it with a ton of salt. We will know for sure within a month. The confirmation can only come from Rockstar.
> 
> What was the problem with the game? Lack of fun or side mission?
> 
> Was it more fun than GTA IV? IMO IV was good but I did not enjoyed it as I did with SA. Maybe it's because I played it in 2011 due to PC performances so I expected a lot more. Or it's the greyish environment or the lack of out-of-town area.....I did missed the planes in IV (even if I understand why they were not there). I think it was a combination of everything


The problem was most certainly lack of fun. The side missions, although good, all felt very very similar and were almost a grind & chore to do. The driving physics are pretty decent on roads and feel fluid and responsive enough in most cars, but off-road (which I prefer) was laughable. Motorbikes are my favourite in GTA, and they're downright dreadful in GTA V. There was also no inclusion of a ****-pit view, which I know ultimately isn't what GTA has ever been about, but it is a MUST for me in a driving game.

I had no issues with GTA IV not having planes and such, it wasn't too big or too small and modifying that game is the most fun I have ever had on any game. I managed to set my Logitech G25 wheel up and thoroughly enjoyed cruising around the city-scape. GTA V feels shallow in comparison thus far, I know the game is almost classed as a work in progress with them not adding all the features yet, but lets face it, they'll never change the core-gameplay and that is a problem for me.

They've ruined the melee system, it was actually pretty damn good in GTA IV, now they've dumbed it down so it feels horrendously limited. GTA IV was actually a challenge in combat, you really had to react to each scenario, and fighting more than one person at a time felt rewarding.

One thing I will note is the revamped shooting physics, it is an improvement over GTA IV, but not entirely a welcomed one, I did expect much more from it being ported code directly from Max Payne 3 which felt far more fluid. I found aiming was a chore, and I had hand cramp after a few hours of shooting gameplay. Gun customisation was a nice feature, if it actually felt like what you were doing to the gun made a blind bit of difference, adding a scope to an Assault Rifle was what I was looking forward to most in this department, only to be severely let-down, I'd rather them just make the mechanics better, but I guess I can't blame them for how it turned out, it does make sense to have done what they did to fit in with an open world game that doesn't require an ADS scope and I can't expect Battlefield/Arma 3 levels of customisation either. I'm assuming aiming will feel much better with a mouse so in that respect, I am thoroughly excited for the PC version.

I thought the planes were rather lacklustre too, you get up into the air, and the turbulence is just an animation rather than actual physics based turbulence, it really doesn't feel like you're flying a plane at all, I mean, I'm not expecting simulator level of course, but every vehicle bar the cars on roads in GTA V feel totally unnatural. Don't get me started on helicopters.

I'm also not a huge fan of the car customisation, there's certainly plenty of options and cars to choose from, which I cannot argue with, but I would have liked to see/feel a performance difference of using aero-parts and off-road tyres, the car's behave exactly the same regardless, the only thing that feels improved is top speed and acceleration. Breaking was already utterly ridiculous, it didn't need to get any better with upgrades. I always felt the only customisation options available to people with my taste in cars was limited, I found myself using exactly the same customisation options each time as some parts just looked ridiculous. If you haven't heard of chavs in the UK, I suggest you google it, that's literally what my perception of that was.

All of my gripes aside, GTA V is a marvel of a game, definitely up there with the best, but didn't feel as consistent as San Andreas or IV, they just focussed on putting too much into the game. No-one really pays that much attention to all of the weather patterns, special effects, secret things, polygon count, they should've focussed on streamlining and balancing the gameplay, not adding more pointless shallow stuff to do. Doing anything other than driving/drifting a muscle car on a road in GTA V bores me to tears. If I put GTA V on, that is usually what I do. Again, this game deserves all the attention and money it has made, I am not saying it is a bad game, I am just explaining what I feel would've been a better development decision. I don't care about that GTA rehashed comedic story stuff, or being able to switch characters, that must have been a massive head-phook to program for the developers, especially designing missions around it.

Sorry for the rant. Ahahaha


----------



## PMan007

+ Rep for the wall of text.

Thanks for the info but it will still be a day one buy for sure. i can't wait to forge my own opinion on it.

That being said, I read that the vigilante missions were not in the game, which is already a sad note. Hopefully, either the HD version or the SP DLC will bring it back.


----------



## PMan007

Finally news on the HD/remastered version of the game

GTA V for PS4 announced. Coming this fall...









http://ca.ign.com/articles/2014/06/10/e3-2014-gta-v-coming-to-ps4

Let's see what Newswire will give us later today. Hopefully news on the PC version


----------



## PMan007

PC VERSION ANNOUNCED

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52261/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-Coming-this-Fall-to-PlayStation-4-Xbox

Edit : I know it's a double post but it diserved it!!!


----------



## HPE1000

*YES!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Blk




----------



## PMan007

Could be released on October 28th

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0050SYILE/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B0050SYILE&linkCode=as2&tag=them0971-20


----------



## Cybertox

That was a very nice trailer. I guess its time to go back to Los Santos however this time with PC and maxed out settings for maximum graphical glory. Its gonna be great fun especially when the DLCs come out. Gonna start saving money now.


----------



## andrews2547

Did anyone notice the car dials moving at 0:57 in the trailer? Could this be 1 step closer to Rockstar having a first person camera in game?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> PC VERSION ANNOUNCED
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52261/Grand-Theft-Auto-V-Coming-this-Fall-to-PlayStation-4-Xbox
> 
> Edit : I know it's a double post but it diserved it!!!


YEAH!!!!

And their even letting us bring our Toons from GTAO over to PC! Rockstar just won me back.....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Grand Theft Auto V will take full advantage of the power of the PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC with across-the-board graphical and technical improvements to deliver a stunning new level of detail. Increased draw distances, finer texture details, denser traffic, and enhanced resolutions all work together to bring new life to the *cities*, towns, deserts and oceans of Rockstar North's epic reimagining of Southern California.


San Fierro coming soon?







Or just a typo


----------



## Krazee

It better be next gen looking on PC. Worse case I know we got some awesome modders


----------



## andrews2547

Pc graphics have always been better than console graphics.


----------



## Krazee

GTA 4 was an awful port


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> GTA 4 was an awful port


Because it was their first proper game they have made using their own game engine. GTA 3 was an awful port as well, but Vice City and San Andreas weren't. Since GTA IV was released, Rockstar has released 4 games using the same engine GTA IV used and those games are fine. GTA IV was terrible on console as well. I used to get huge frame rate drops if there were more than 6 cars on screen at the same time and the frame rate would drop to less than 5fps if they all blew up at the same time.


----------



## BlackVenom

Finally...


----------



## meowth2

pc version? wow, i'm surprised but, again i wan't the exact date


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> San Fierro coming soon?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or just a typo


Man if they brought us San Fierro and Las Venturas that would be the first DLC I'd ever buy and gladly pay a large amount of money








Pretty unlikely though.


----------



## andrews2547

http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/

Add to your wishlist people


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/
> 
> Add to your wishlist people


nice find


----------



## Krazee

Based on what I have seen comparing the PS3 version to the PS4 version I am very hopefully the PC will rock like there is no tomorrow.


----------



## Cybertox

I just hope that it will be properly optimized, I dont care that much about the graphics in this situation.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I just hope that it will be properly optimized, I dont care that much about the graphics in this situation.


It will be. Just look back at GTA 3 and GTA Vice City. GTA 3 was the first game to use a new engine and GTA 3 was the second to use the same engine. Vice City ran better on PCs at the time than GTA 3 did. The only difference this time, is between GTA IV and GTA V, Rockstar has made 5 different games, instead of the two games from GTA 3 to Vice City.


----------



## BlackVenom

I haven't played in months. Is there anything that needs to go on the OP?


----------



## andrews2547

I haven't played it for a while because my only controller broke. (I have a Logitech G27 so I can still play racing games)

There have been a few (free) DLCs released. They are mainly vehicles and weapons.


----------



## BlackVenom

There's a freaking monster truck now!?

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52271/The-Independence-Day-Event-Weekend-July-3-6-Bonus-GTA


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> There's a freaking monster truck now!?
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52271/The-Independence-Day-Event-Weekend-July-3-6-Bonus-GTA


they are getting it for free and sadly us pc gamers will miss out on this one. but maybe next year.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> There's a freaking monster truck now!?
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52271/The-Independence-Day-Event-Weekend-July-3-6-Bonus-GTA
> 
> 
> 
> they are getting it for free and sadly us pc gamers will miss out on this one. but maybe next year.
Click to expand...

Unless
cough***modded truck***cough


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> There's a freaking monster truck now!?
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52271/The-Independence-Day-Event-Weekend-July-3-6-Bonus-GTA
> 
> 
> 
> they are getting it for free and sadly us pc gamers will miss out on this one. but maybe next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Unless
> cough***modded truck***cough
Click to expand...

you alr4eady know lol. just hate we have to make our own rofl.

Want stronger guns? There's a .xml for that.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> There's a freaking monster truck now!?
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52271/The-Independence-Day-Event-Weekend-July-3-6-Bonus-GTA
> 
> 
> 
> they are getting it for free and sadly us pc gamers will miss out on this one. but maybe next year.
Click to expand...

Yeah and by next year they wont' care about us...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> There's a freaking monster truck now!?
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52271/The-Independence-Day-Event-Weekend-July-3-6-Bonus-GTA
> 
> 
> 
> they are getting it for free and sadly us pc gamers will miss out on this one. but maybe next year.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah and by next year they wont' care about us...
Click to expand...

ikr. thats why i said that because then the game will be old news.


----------



## Blk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ikr. thats why i said that because then the game will be old news.


Nonsense. They just need to release an optimized game. Leave the rest up to the community.

*goes back to playing san andreas*


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blk*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ikr. thats why i said that because then the game will be old news.
> 
> 
> 
> Nonsense. They just need to release an optimized game. Leave the rest up to the community.
> 
> *goes back to playing san andreas*
Click to expand...

I just hope the community doesn't do what they did with GTA IV a lot of those mods were of the type that make you verify game files. Some were so hideous and others worked less than they failed. Lots of game instability too.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I just noticed my OCN crew invite a couple days ago









Anyone still playing online at the moment? Willing/wanna play some missions? I'm having real problems with a lot of the missions I have available to me at level 22... with the exception of Simeon's repo missions (and maybe a Lester job or two) and the occasional Rooftop Rumble someone else opens to the lobby, I can't beat any of these jobs alone.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I have failed every single one of the 25 missions I have attempted to play today.

This game really does not allow you to play alone.

edit:

Street value of my stolen vehicles garage: $92,000










6x Lampadati Felon
4x Ubermacht Sentinel Coupe


----------



## AblueXKRS

People don't like racing me for some reason...


----------



## HPE1000

Gahh, I can't wait to get this on PC.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gahh, I can't wait to get this on PC.


ikr


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Gahh, I can't wait to get this on PC.
> 
> 
> 
> ikr
Click to expand...

Oh yeah. Even with the Rockstar confirmation now, the wait is agonizing.


----------



## Nark96

I've built a new PC in anticipation for this :O cant wait!


----------



## andrews2547

I hope you have an AMD CPU and nvidia gpu. They are optimizing for that.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I hope you have an AMD CPU and nvidia gpu. They are optimizing for that.


I have a 4790K and a GTX 780 Classy, it should suffice I think, worst case scenario I'll just get another 780 Classy and go SLI or I'll sell it and get the GTX 880 when it's released, but hopefully I should be fine


----------



## andrews2547

Well they are optimising for an AMD FX-8350, nVidia GTX 780 (non-Ti) and 12 GB DDR3.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well they are optimising for an AMD FX-8350, nVidia GTX 780 (non-Ti) and 12 GB DDR3.


Where are you getting this from? I am really interested since I don't know what GPU to get.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? I am really interested since I don't know what GPU to get.


I'd like to know as well lol, there's no word on it from Rockstar as far as I'm aware relating to what you're saying. Rumours are likely BS, because well most rumours are BS haha
















I have 16gb ram which is more than plenty. The 4790K smashes the 8350 in every possibly way







and a GTX 780 Classy which will be more than enough for 1080P res.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Where are you getting this from? I am really interested since I don't know what GPU to get.


"sources"


----------



## HPE1000

I am going to hate myself when I eventually have to shell out for 16gb, it was so cheap before and now its like gold


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> "sources"


Well if you can't provide proof of the 'sources' then your statements are invalid as you don't have the evidence lol

I'm baffled why would they optimise the game for AMD based CPU's :/ they're complete crap compared to Intel CPU's no offence, each to their own but that's what I believe. Since I read some articles about how Rockstar may be optimising the game for mantle however I am starting to think it will be optimised for AMD based GPU's which will put NVIDIA users in the dark


----------



## andrews2547

I was making it up lol

I wouldn't be surprised if it is optimized for AMD FX-8xxx since it's almost the same as the AMD Jaguar CPUs in the PS4 +Xbone so they would want to get some practice coding for them.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I was making it up lol
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if it is optimized for AMD FX-8xxx since it's almost the same as the AMD Jaguar CPUs in the PS4 +Xbone so they would want to get some practice coding for them.


It would be stupid if they decided to go down that route lol
We all know most serious gamers/enthusiasts use Intel CPU's for maximum performance why would they optimise for lousy AMD CPU's


----------



## andrews2547

But most of the money is in console gaming, and the PS4 and Xbone both use AMD CPUs. So logically, it would make more sense for GTA V in PC to be optimised for AMD. Intel computers (assuming the hardware is almost identical to an AMD computer) will still get more FPS because Intel has more power.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> But most of the money is in console gaming, and the PS4 and Xbone both use AMD CPUs. So logically, it would make more sense for GTA V in PC to be optimised for AMD. Intel computers (assuming the hardware is almost identical to an AMD computer) will still get more FPS because Intel has more power.


They go by coding and a amd64 platform is used for both amd and intel just like x86 has there own platform so it will not be optimized for one brand but it will be something all cpu's can use and some brands will be better.


----------



## Krazee

Have this for Xbox 360 but finally setting the 360 and getting this for PC, can't wait


----------



## Nark96

New Rig ready in prep for GTA V for PC


----------



## PMan007

Nice machine. Really nice and clean!

I'm ready as well. (Since October 2011 actually







) And I have plenty of space on my 2nd SSD. Now, what I need, is a release date. .....And the game itself!


----------



## andrews2547

Niko Goes Sightseeing.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Niko Goes Sightseeing.


How?


----------



## slothiraptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How?


Its a map mod. Here's a video of it with links for the download https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qdfV7uoQ1A


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> How?
> 
> 
> 
> Its a map mod. Here's a video of it with links for the download https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qdfV7uoQ1A
Click to expand...

I knew that, but since GTA V on PC isn't out yet i didn't think you could do this since the Textures would be 360 grade.

Thanks.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *slothiraptor*
> 
> Its a map mod. Here's a video of it with links for the download https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1qdfV7uoQ1A


This. It is a 2GB download and only 1/5 of the map is actually there. I think the map is far too big for the map size limit of GTA IV. I think the modder is trying to find a way to increase the limit.


----------



## Figit090

So any ideas how Rockstar will run multiplayer online for PC? Do we anticipate any subscription payments or will it be free?

I don't have a GPU but I'll buy a killer one and a new extra-wide screen (or a third 21.5" to add to my dual setup) if I don't have to pay monthly to have fun.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Figit090*
> 
> So any ideas how Rockstar will run multiplayer online for PC? Do we anticipate any subscription payments or will it be free?
> 
> I don't have a GPU but I'll buy a killer one and a new extra-wide screen (or a third 21.5" to add to my dual setup) if I don't have to pay monthly to have fun.


Online will be free unless they release GTA Online as a separate game for those who don't want the single player but still free if you buy GTA single player.

If GTA Online is going to be a separate game as an option for those who don't want the single player, it will be a one off purchase, not a subscription.


----------



## Figit090

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Online will be free unless they release GTA Online as a separate game for those who don't want the single player but still free if you buy GTA single player.
> 
> If GTA Online is going to be a separate game as an option for those who don't want the single player, it will be a one off purchase, not a subscription.


Cool sounds great! I wish xbox live gold didn't cost money or I'd be online more. I'm glad for it though I can experience more real world this way.







:thumb:


----------



## dph314

http://www.gamespot.com/articles/gta-5-launches-double-rp-event-lets-you-get-a-head/1100-6421440/


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dph314*
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/articles/gta-5-launches-double-rp-event-lets-you-get-a-head/1100-6421440/


lolz they're reeling em in by saying you will be able to transfer and start earning now and you can get ahead when you do transfer oh and its the last chance to get the american dream. such a sales pitch. only one problem, Its my preorder and i want it now!!!!!!!


----------



## Arshdeep

Hey! New to Overclock. Can't wait for that PC Version Though!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> Hey! New to Overclock. Can't wait for that PC Version Though!


if your waiting as well slump a little tilt your head down and look somber like the rest of us.

Oh and grab a snickers it'll be a while.


----------



## Arshdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your waiting as well slump a little tilt your head down and look somber like the rest of us.
> 
> Oh and grab a snickers it'll be a while.


True, but it the game is announced for PC and only a couple of months away. Hope fully it is polished and not delayed. I will take you up on for that Snickers deal though!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> if your waiting as well slump a little tilt your head down and look somber like the rest of us.
> 
> Oh and grab a snickers it'll be a while.
> 
> 
> 
> True, but it the game is announced for PC and only a couple of months away. Hope fully it is polished and not delayed. I will take you up on for that Snickers deal though!
Click to expand...

all the preorder sites are loving this as they said it was coming out in december and now its coming out in fall and it will probably be delayed again with the excuse(though i hope its true) of needing to touch up somethings.


----------



## Arshdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all the preorder sites are loving this as they said it was coming out in december and now its coming out in fall and it will probably be delayed again with the excuse(though i hope its true) of needing to touch up somethings.


Other Devs should learn from EA/Visera. They actually did the right thing and delayed Hardline, they knew they needed more time, so they took it. Waiting 3 - 5 more months is better than reliving the first months of BF4. Right?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all the preorder sites are loving this as they said it was coming out in december and now its coming out in fall and it will probably be delayed again with the excuse(though i hope its true) of needing to touch up somethings.
> 
> 
> 
> Other Devs should learn from EA/Visera. They actually did the right thing and delayed Hardline, they knew they needed more time, so they took it. Waiting 3 - 5 more months is better than reliving the first months of BF4. Right?
Click to expand...

we are waiting more than a year for gta V and ea still ships crappy games no matter how long you wait. They don't even care about whether they work or not they have money already so what they ship doesn't matter as they will only gain because all they need to do is sell a number of copies and there are fans that will buy them only to find out after 20 minutes their game suxx. Battlefield 4 and Hardline is the same thing and there only so much you can play Battlefield 4. Yeah they got nice detail but had they used Nvidia's Physx that would make the Battlefield lineup different.


----------



## madclassic

Waiting to see the system specs before I upgrade my videocard.
Rest of my new build is beast tho.

By the time this game releases, hopefully 800 series will be out and that will push down the prices of 700 series.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Waiting to see the system specs before I upgrade my videocard.
> Rest of my new build is beast tho.
> 
> By the time this game releases, hopefully 800 series will be out and that will push down the prices of 700 series.


If it does that kingpin is mine. This game won't be that intense though.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If it does that kingpin is mine. This game won't be that intense though.


You don't think so?

I'm thinking/hoping it will be much better optimized than their GTA 4 port.
I'm thinking to play at very high/ultra settings will require at least 2-4 GB of VRAM


----------



## andrews2547

GTA IV needed 1.5 GB VRAM to run maxed out at 1920x1080.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> If it does that kingpin is mine. This game won't be that intense though.
> 
> 
> 
> You don't think so?
> 
> I'm thinking/hoping it will be much better optimized than their GTA 4 port.
> I'm thinking to play at very high/ultra settings will require at least 2-4 GB of VRAM
Click to expand...

eh That game has always been more dependant on hd performance than gpu and i don't think thats going to randomly change now. It will look a lot better yes but it won't be Battlefield or crysis material. Actually think mmo.


----------



## madclassic

As we get closer to the end of summer, beginning of fall, I wonder when they will announce release date.
I also look forward to seeing their system specifications. I know this game will make a lot of people upgrade (me), if they haven't already, to play it properly.
Even though it's a port, it's still GTA and GTA is a massive game/franchise that moves the needle.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> As we get closer to the end of summer, beginning of fall, I wonder when they will announce release date.
> I also look forward to seeing their system specifications. I know this game will make a lot of people upgrade (me), if they haven't already, to play it properly.
> Even though it's a port, it's still GTA and GTA is a massive game/franchise that moves the needle.


I hope they make me upgrade the rig in sig to play it.


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I hope they make me upgrade the rig in sig to play it.


I feel ya man, I recently upgraded to my rig in sig in early July. Part of the reason was because of GTA5.
Your current rig looks good tho, better than my previous Q9550 with 4GB of DDR2 RAM.


----------



## cravinmild

Wait till you play mp-your pulled from the game your in (with reduced graphics) placed into an "instance" which lasts till that instance is finished or quit. Mp and sp are two different looking games.

Goes like this
Press play-loading screen-switch to mp via phone- loading screen-put into instance-finish instance-loading-pick new instance-load game-find mp boring and visually toned down-load game-go to main mp non instance map-loading-get shot to crap and die-loading new game

Instance=game mode type

I did mange to make my toon a spitting image of the Wendy's girl but with a black G-Sting and high heels


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I hope they make me upgrade the rig in sig to play it.
> 
> 
> 
> I feel ya man, I recently upgraded to my rig in sig in early July. Part of the reason was because of GTA5.
> Your current rig looks good tho, better than my previous Q9550 with 4GB of DDR2 RAM.
Click to expand...

those q-series were hardcore for their time and even now. actually do the 771 xeon mod you can take on all the newer stuff. http://www.overclock.net/t/1431723/mod-lga775-support-for-lga771-xeon-cpus/0_20 I'm waiting to get a server board and some ram for my 2 socket 771 xeon 5140's. $20-$70 will get you a monster you can oc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cravinmild*
> 
> Wait till you play mp-your pulled from the game your in (with reduced graphics) placed into an "instance" which lasts till that instance is finished or quit. Mp and sp are two different looking games.
> 
> Goes like this
> Press play-loading screen-switch to mp via phone- loading screen-put into instance-finish instance-loading-pick new instance-load game-find mp boring and visually toned down-load game-go to main mp non instance map-loading-get shot to crap and die-loading new game
> 
> Instance=game mode type
> 
> I did mange to make my toon a spitting image of the Wendy's girl but with a black G-Sting and high heels


lol i know the MP is the fun part and the SP is a waste of time. They should allow more people in a room though.It would be hardcore to have 64-128 people in a room.


----------



## Arshdeep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we are waiting more than a year for gta V and ea still ships crappy games no matter how long you wait. They don't even care about whether they work or not they have money already so what they ship doesn't matter as they will only gain because all they need to do is sell a number of copies and there are fans that will buy them only to find out after 20 minutes their game suxx. Battlefield 4 and Hardline is the same thing and there only so much you can play Battlefield 4. Yeah they got nice detail but had they used Nvidia's Physx that would make the Battlefield lineup different.


I actually really like Hardline. Plus, I think EA is kind of turning around now. They better have learnt from BF4! And as far as Rockstar goes, I bought GTA IV and V, back in the day, when I couldn't either afford nor run them!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Arshdeep*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> we are waiting more than a year for gta V and ea still ships crappy games no matter how long you wait. They don't even care about whether they work or not they have money already so what they ship doesn't matter as they will only gain because all they need to do is sell a number of copies and there are fans that will buy them only to find out after 20 minutes their game suxx. Battlefield 4 and Hardline is the same thing and there only so much you can play Battlefield 4. Yeah they got nice detail but had they used Nvidia's Physx that would make the Battlefield lineup different.
> 
> 
> 
> I actually really like Hardline. Plus, I think EA is kind of turning around now. They better have learnt from BF4! And as far as Rockstar goes, I bought GTA IV and V, back in the day, when I couldn't either afford nor run them!
Click to expand...

yeah lol EA never turns around. they are to big from that but they do produce really good games but they are lazy with them and they aren't as good as they could be. As for Rockstar i willingly buy every GTA they make and I haven't missed one though what i do after i'm bored of them is another story.


----------



## Cybertox

Would be cool if the first DLC of GTA V will come at the same time or slightly after the game releases on PC. Playing it again with fancier graphics and smoother frame rate is cool but I need additional content.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Would be cool if the first DLC of GTA V will come at the same time or slightly after the game releases on PC. Playing it again with fancier graphics and smoother frame rate is cool but I need additional content.


All of the DLC that has been made available for GTA V on consoles will be available on PC straight away.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> All of the DLC that has been made available for GTA V on consoles will be available on PC straight away.


Yeah I know, I just hope that the DLC wont come out before the game releases on PC, cause I am not getting the DLC for the PS3 and in case it will be available before the game releases for PC it will be hard to resist, lel.


----------



## meowth2

I want them to release with all the dlc included version on pc like how mkke was on steam


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> I want them to release with all the dlc included version on pc like how mkke was on steam


They will all of the DLC for GTA V on console was include in updates, the DLC on PC will be included in updates as well.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *meowth2*
> 
> I want them to release with all the dlc included version on pc like how mkke was on steam
> 
> 
> 
> They will all of the DLC for GTA V on console was include in updates, the DLC on PC will be included in updates as well.
Click to expand...

Good.

Now does anyone have a Date?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Good.
> 
> Now does anyone have a Date?


Yes, I am going to a fancy restaurant on Friday night.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Good.
> 
> Now does anyone have a Date?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I am going to a fancy restaurant on Friday night.
Click to expand...









Not what I meant.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I meant.


I know lol

We will just have to wait a couple more months. I would guess it's going to be released mid-October


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I meant.
> 
> 
> 
> I know lol
> 
> We will just have to wait a couple more months. I would guess it's going to be released mid-October
Click to expand...

I was hoping either Sept 17th or Oct 1st.


----------



## Krazee

Nov 14th, just watch


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Nov 14th, just watch


Why you think Nov 14th?


----------



## Krazee

That was the date based on several European webpages. If you google it, you should be able to find the articles.


----------



## andrews2547

Those are placemarkers and mean nothing. Long before the official release date for GTA V, many websites listed the release date as either some time late November to 24th December but it ended up being released in September. They even included PC pre-order pages for the same time as well.


----------



## Cybertox

What I actually meant back then were actual DLCs, not those additional content stuff like cars. DLC like new missions, new characters, new cars, new weapons, new ariplanes etc.


----------



## Rangerscott

Is there a way to screw around without losing all your money to dieing?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rangerscott*
> 
> Is there a way to screw around without losing all your money to dieing?


Disable auto-save and just exit the game without saving after screwing around. When you come back playing you will have all the stuff you had prior to the screwing around.

Is this thread dead or something, not many people are posting here unfortunately.


----------



## PMan007

There's sadly not a lot to say anymore.

Wait, not true. There's the San Andreas Flight School update coming today : http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52294/the-gta-online-san-andreas-flight-school-update-now-available

And I don't know why the famous Heist update and the SP DLC are not out yet. They were both mentionned in 2013 for a release in spring 2014. Hopefully they will be annouced with PC/next-gen version of the game.

And on my side, I've never played the game since I'm in the "Waiting for the PC version" team. Wating the PC version since 2011. Tired of waiting.....


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> There's sadly not a lot to say anymore.
> 
> Wait, not true. There's the San Andreas Flight School update coming today : http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52294/the-gta-online-san-andreas-flight-school-update-now-available
> 
> And I don't know why the famous Heist update and the SP DLC are not out yet. They were both mentionned in 2013 for a release in spring 2014. Hopefully they will be annouced with PC/next-gen version of the game.
> 
> And on my side, I've never played the game since I'm in the "Waiting for the PC version" team. Wating the PC version since 2011. Tired of waiting.....


The Flight School Update is pretty cool, the new fighter jet is extremely manoeuvrable and great fun. The new heli is fast but other than that it is nothing special, doesnt look good either. The car looks very nice though, it might not be very fast and has quite tight handling its design compensates.

Even though I do have the PS3 version of the game I am also patiently waiting for the PC version as I intend continue playing on PC as well as getting the new DLCs on PC. I just really hope that I will be able to run the game well and without any issues.


----------



## DerComissar

www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM
Appropriate.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM
> Appropriate.


Very


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM
> Appropriate.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hz64hWng2vM
> Appropriate.
> 
> 
> 
> Very
Click to expand...

lol thats why this thread became a ghost town. Rockstar will not do this with the next GTA.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol thats why this thread became a ghost town. Rockstar will not do this with the next GTA.


Yes they will. They have been doing it since 2001.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol thats why this thread became a ghost town. Rockstar will not do this with the next GTA.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes they will. They have been doing it since 2001.
Click to expand...

lol there goes hope.


----------



## Puunh

Not a lot to say because I think we're all bored of seeing everyone else play it without being able to play it ourselves. Just got bored of waiting


----------



## Cybertox

Well, not really that much is left to wait. Hopefully the PC version wont be the same as the PC version of GTA IV. Its ridiculous how poorly that game was optimized, even with my 2014 built computer i still cant run the game maxed out at a steady 60 fps, that is just plain pathetic.


----------



## andrews2547

It's been said thousands of times that it won't be like GTA IV and it's been explained why thousands of times.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well, not really that much is left to wait. Hopefully the PC version wont be the same as the PC version of GTA IV. Its ridiculous how poorly that game was optimized, *even with my 2014 built computer i still cant run the game maxed out at a steady 60 fps, that is just plain pathetic.*


lol, agree, I see drops to low 30's, occasionaly high 20's. You'd think after 6 years of being released newer hardware would crush this game, not the case.


----------



## DerComissar

Probably nothing ever will run GTA IV optimally, but it's all I've got until that fateful day that V for the PC is released.
With the final patch 7 that Rockstar made for IV, it isn't bad now for me, but it's time for something new.............


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Probably nothing ever will run GTA IV optimally, but it's all I've got until that fateful day that V for the PC is released.
> With the final patch 7 that Rockstar made for IV, it isn't bad now for me, but it's time for something new.............


Idk, a Intel 8C 16THR CPU @ 5.2Ghz with 64GB 3130Mhz DDR4 RAM and a Titian II SC Edition on a 1080p monitor with GTA IV running on the RAM.....then it should run good..... Maybe.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> lol, agree, I see drops to low 30's, occasionaly high 20's. You'd think after 6 years of being released newer hardware would crush this game, not the case.


Yea that is exactly what I mean, the computer in my signature just cant run the game properly. The funny thing is that GTA IV is not even visually appealing and doesnt have any crazy graphical enhancements, it just looks like a regular game of that time graphically speaking. Its funny how also consoles struggle with the game and always dip below the capped 30 fps even though the game was actually designed for them and then ported to PC. But that is just a whole another topic. Hopefully GTA V will be optimized and will look adequately.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> Not a lot to say because I think we're all bored of seeing everyone else play it without being able to play it ourselves. Just got bored of waiting


agreed


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> What I actually meant back then were actual DLCs, not those additional content stuff like cars. DLC like new missions, new characters, new cars, new weapons, new ariplanes etc.


Heists!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Idk, a Intel 8C 16THR CPU @ 5.2Ghz with 64GB 3130Mhz DDR4 RAM and a Titian II SC Edition on a 1080p monitor with GTA IV running on the RAM.....then it should run good..... Maybe.


Maybe. But that's still not fair for the player. You want smooth playback of this six-year old game ? Buy a $7,500 computer!

No.


----------



## PMan007

Just in case you're not aware :

Release date announced for next gen and PC version :

XB1 and PS4 : November 18th
PC : January 27th, 2015








Quote:


> Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Grand Theft Auto V will arrive on the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One on November 18, 2014 with the PC version to follow January 27, 2015.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V for PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC will feature a range of major visual and technical upgrades to make Los Santos and Blaine County more immersive than ever. In addition to increased draw distances and higher resolution, players can expect a range of additions and improvements including:
> 
> - New weapons, vehicles and activities
> - Additional wildlife
> - Denser traffic
> - New foliage system
> - Enhanced damage and weather effects, and much more


Link

And there's a new trailer

http://www.overclock.net/t/1512599/rockstar-grand-theft-auto-v-release-dates-and-exclusive-content-details-for-playstation-4-xbox-one-and-pc/0_20

Seems I won't cancel my FC4 preorder after all.....


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Just in case you're not aware :
> 
> Release date announced for next gen and PC version :
> 
> XB1 and PS4 : November 18th
> PC : January 27th, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> And there's a new trailer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512599/rockstar-grand-theft-auto-v-release-dates-and-exclusive-content-details-for-playstation-4-xbox-one-and-pc/0_20
> 
> Seems I won't cancel my FC4 preorder after all.....


PC gamers left in the dark yet again... used to it now tbh but this is getting out of hands


----------



## BlackVenom

EDIT: Trailer was already linked.

Why the hell January???


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> EDIT: Trailer was already linked.
> 
> Why the hell January???


Stupid Rockstar







too little too late for me tbh, have a feeling it's going to be a disappointment.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> EDIT: Trailer was already linked.
> 
> Why the hell January???
> 
> 
> 
> Stupid Rockstar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> too little too late for me tbh, have a feeling it's going to be a disappointment.
Click to expand...

forget this i'm done waiting but then again i did say not before november.


----------



## Krazee

You know what I am not mad at all. I picked this up for xbox 360 and still have it. I was gonna sell my xbox once I finished Assassin's Creed Rogue but I may hold on to it long.

If you think about it, GTA 5 will BE PART of the steam sale this summer. That is when I will pick it up. Not paying another 60 for a game I already have..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You know what I am not mad at all. I picked this up for xbox 360 and still have it. I was gonna sell my xbox once I finished Assassin's Creed Rogue but I may hold on to it long.
> 
> If you think about it, GTA 5 will BE PART of the steam sale this summer. That is when I will pick it up. Not paying another 60 for a game I already have..


I among others don't have consoles so we are mad. not paying $600 for a console when the rig costs $2000+ and thats not to say its the money its just why invest in computers for gaming and hobby only to use a console.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> You know what I am not mad at all. I picked this up for xbox 360 and still have it. I was gonna sell my xbox once I finished Assassin's Creed Rogue but I may hold on to it long.
> 
> If you think about it, GTA 5 will BE PART of the steam sale this summer. That is when I will pick it up. Not paying another 60 for a game I already have..


Summer sale already happened didn't it?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Summer sale already happened didn't it?


Talking about the next summer sale


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Summer sale already happened didn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> Talking about the next summer sale
Click to expand...

Oh

Well i don't wanna wait that long lol I hope we get a discount if we already owned it on Xbox or PS.


----------



## andrews2547

System requirements?


----------



## PMan007

Not yet announced.


----------



## andrews2547

I just hope my sigrig is going to be powerful enough to run it at 1920x1080 and medium while still getting a steady 30 fps.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just hope my sigrig is going to be powerful enough to run it at 1920x1080 and medium while still getting a steady 30 fps.


I doubt your current system will be able to run it even at medium lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I doubt your current system will be able to run it even at medium lol


It's too early to say something like that. I can run MP3 at better settings compared to GTA IV and get a higher frame rate. The same people who brought MP3 are the same ones bringing GTA V to PC.

Apparently GTA V was completely remade for PC. I'm not sure if that's true though.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> I doubt your current system will be able to run it even at medium lol
> 
> 
> 
> It's too early to say something like that. I can run MP3 at better settings compared to GTA IV and get a higher frame rate. The same people who brought MP3 are the same ones bringing GTA V to PC.
> 
> Apparently GTA V was completely remade for PC. I'm not sure if that's true though.
Click to expand...

if thats the case you will be able to run it just not maxxed.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's too early to say something like that. I can run MP3 at better settings compared to GTA IV and get a higher frame rate. The same people who brought MP3 are the same ones bringing GTA V to PC.
> 
> Apparently GTA V was completely remade for PC. I'm not sure if that's true though.


It's not too early lol, it's just logic, I mean GTA IV can just barely run on your system let alone GTA V xD


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> It's not too early lol, it's just logic, I mean GTA IV can just barely run on your system let alone GTA V xD


GTA IV runs on my rig at 1920x1080 on very high and still get 45-50 fps outdoors, 60 fps indoors (vsync on, never tried it without vsync)

GTA IV is poorly optimised proven by how I can run it better than people with 4670Ks + GTX 780s and the people who ported it to PC no longer work for Rockstar. MP3 is a better game to guess how it will run.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Just in case you're not aware :
> 
> Release date announced for next gen and PC version :
> 
> XB1 and PS4 : November 18th
> PC : January 27th, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Grand Theft Auto V will arrive on the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One on November 18, 2014 with the PC version to follow January 27, 2015.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V for PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC will feature a range of major visual and technical upgrades to make Los Santos and Blaine County more immersive than ever. In addition to increased draw distances and higher resolution, players can expect a range of additions and improvements including:
> 
> - New weapons, vehicles and activities
> - Additional wildlife
> - Denser traffic
> - New foliage system
> - Enhanced damage and weather effects, and much more
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> And there's a new trailer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512599/rockstar-grand-theft-auto-v-release-dates-and-exclusive-content-details-for-playstation-4-xbox-one-and-pc/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I won't cancel my FC4 preorder after all.....
Click to expand...

Thanks for posting the release date. Rep+
And another new trailer, to further torture us.

Sigh.
4 1/2 months to wait yet.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Just in case you're not aware :
> 
> Release date announced for next gen and PC version :
> 
> XB1 and PS4 : November 18th
> PC : January 27th, 2015
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Rockstar Games is proud to announce that Grand Theft Auto V will arrive on the PlayStation 4 and Xbox One on November 18, 2014 with the PC version to follow January 27, 2015.
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V for PlayStation 4, Xbox One and PC will feature a range of major visual and technical upgrades to make Los Santos and Blaine County more immersive than ever. In addition to increased draw distances and higher resolution, players can expect a range of additions and improvements including:
> 
> - New weapons, vehicles and activities
> - Additional wildlife
> - Denser traffic
> - New foliage system
> - Enhanced damage and weather effects, and much more
> 
> 
> 
> Link
> 
> And there's a new trailer
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1512599/rockstar-grand-theft-auto-v-release-dates-and-exclusive-content-details-for-playstation-4-xbox-one-and-pc/0_20
> 
> 
> 
> Seems I won't cancel my FC4 preorder after all.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for posting the release date. Rep+
> And another new trailer, to further torture us.
> 
> Sigh.
> 4 1/2 months to wait yet.
Click to expand...

by the time it hits pc we will all have consoles.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for posting the release date. Rep+
> And another new trailer, to further torture us.
> 
> Sigh.
> 4 1/2 months to wait yet.


No problem









Since they were always mentionning Fall2014, I never tought it would be delayed. I was wrong. I just hope it will be released on the 27th and not delayed further more.

Anyway, can't wait to play that game. I've been waiting since the original announcement in 2011. Tired of waiting


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Thanks for posting the release date. Rep+
> And another new trailer, to further torture us.
> 
> Sigh.
> 4 1/2 months to wait yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No problem
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since they were always mentionning Fall2014, I never tought it would be delayed. I was wrong. I just hope it will be released on the 27th and not delayed further more.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to play that game. I've been waiting since the original announcement in 2011. Tired of waiting
Click to expand...

we are like a year and a half late from original launch. everything will be in place and we won't want anything but a new gta by the time we get this.


----------



## andrews2547

The "ultra" settings on PC are amazing.


----------



## andrews2547

Anyone want to do some GTA Online missions on PS3?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The "ultra" settings on PC are amazing.


i gave up on rockstar. they failed me. extreme.


----------



## BlackVenom

Has anything hinted towards the price of V on PC? I'd assume too much for a game that should've been on PC over a year ago.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Has anything hinted towards the price of V on PC? I'd assume too much for a game that should've been on PC over a year ago.


it better be cheap or else.........................


----------



## andrews2547

Probably going to be the regular AAA price. My guess is they delayed the PC version because if they released it in Nov they would seem like jerks for not including it in the steam sale.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Probably going to be the regular AAA price. My guess is they delayed the PC version because if they released it in Nov they would seem like jerks for not including it in the steam sale.


A lot of people are going to pirate this on PC anyway, I for one am. If Rockstar are going to be douche bags and delay it again, I'm not going to give them my money. I already bought it on PS3 on release day anyway... so they're not getting my money twice


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> A lot of people are going to pirate this on PC anyway, I for one am. If Rockstar are going to be douche bags and delay it again, I'm not going to give them my money. I already bought it on PS3 on release day anyway... so they're not getting my money twice


And that's exactly why they release the PC version so late.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And that's exactly why they release the PC version so late.


No it really isn't... lol, it's just marketing tactics so they could/can maximise profits/sales from the PS3/Xbox360/PS4/Xbox One platforms and according to 'Rockstar' make sure the game is well polished and 'working' for release on PC. All bull**** if you ask me, they've had ample time to make sure the game is good to go, just a bunch of lazy devs and Rockstar's money grabbing tactics.


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> And that's exactly why they release the PC version so late.
> 
> 
> 
> No it really isn't... lol, it's just marketing tactics so they could/can maximise profits/sales from the PS3/Xbox360/PS4/Xbox One platforms and according to 'Rockstar' make sure the game is well polished and 'working' for release on PC. All bull**** if you ask me, they've had ample time to make sure the game is good to go, just a bunch of lazy devs and Rockstar's money grabbing tactics.
Click to expand...

Yes this is a given taken and everyone else out there is doing exactly the same thing. Its just a shame all the money they make from all the excess copies of the game is segmented towards such a small franchise instead of more towards the community where it could be improved on by everybody.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Has anything hinted towards the price of V on PC? I'd assume too much for a game that should've been on PC over a year ago.


Yup.

$60 on Amazon now. That number isn't gonna go down.


----------



## DIYDeath

It better be a damn good port for $60.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DIYDeath*
> 
> It better be a damn good port for $60.


+1


----------



## PMan007

Finally some more news and screenshots :

Details on Exclusive Content for Returning GTAV Players on PS4, Xbox One and PC

Not more for PC but still.

I'm assuming, as a new player, I will be able to buy the "Returning customer" package. Looks good!

Edit : I want that black Duke O'Death!!!


----------



## andrews2547

I see the Stallion is coming back







I'm also glad I will be able to transfer my GTA Online progress from PS3 to PC. I have put 125 hours into GTA Online and I don't want to lose it.

Still need to know system requirements though.


----------



## Marc79

Also anyone with PS3/XBOX version gets extra "exclusive" content on either PS4/Xbox1 or PC.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Heists.

Where.


----------



## andrews2547

If there aren't any official ones by around 1 month after GTA V is released on PC, someone will release a mod for it.


----------



## PMan007

We will get new info tomorrow :

https://twitter.com/IGN/status/529317148905451520/photo/1

Hope to get a lot of info on what we are gonna get in January









Edit : Also https://twitter.com/GTAVoclock/status/529319723113398272

Seems this week will be interesting.....


----------



## invincible20xx

hope my sig rig is not brought down to it's knees in jan ....

do u guys think octa core rigs will be required to max out this game with 60 fps @ 1080p


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> hope my sig rig is not brought down to it's knees ....


mine surely will.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mine surely will.


just throw in another gpu and hope they support SLI lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mine surely will.
> 
> 
> 
> just throw in another gpu and hope they support SLI lol
Click to expand...

I need another PSU to sli this card lol. The thing trips OCP.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mine surely will.


You got a good system there, imo.
That KPE should handle V just fine, hell, I'm gonna give it a go with my base Ti and old 2500K!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> mine surely will.
> 
> 
> 
> You got a good system there, imo.
> That KPE should handle V just fine, hell, I'm gonna give it a go with my base Ti and old 2500K!
Click to expand...

lol he didn't know i was j/k i dont think. trust me rockstar has never went all out and i dont expect them to start now. this will be a game 760's can play in high and 770's can max out.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol he didn't know i was j/k i dont think. trust me rockstar has never went all out and i dont expect them to start now. this will be a game 760's can play in high and 770's can max out.


I guess the new "RAGE engine" for V won't be too demanding then.
That can be a good thing, because not everybody can afford a top-end card. But they still get to enjoy V, if they have a good mid-range setup.

Maybe rockstar could have gone further for high-end setups, but it's going to be interesting to see what it is capable of on the pc.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> hope my sig rig is not brought down to it's knees in jan ....
> 
> do u guys think octa core rigs will be required to max out this game with 60 fps @ 1080p


Dual core with HT should be enough to max it out. It's going to need GPU power more than CPU power.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol he didn't know i was j/k i dont think. trust me rockstar has never went all out and i dont expect them to start now. this will be a game 760's can play in high and 770's can max out.


GTA V was developed for specifically PC along side the the console version, just like MP3 was and by the same dev team who made MP3 for PC. If your rig can handle MP3, it should be fine for GTA V.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Dual core with HT should be enough to max it out. It's going to need GPU power more than CPU power.


dual core ?!


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> dual core ?!


lmao, a dual core will in no way be able to max GTA V out.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Take a look:

http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/04/grand-theft-auto-v-a-new-perspective?utm_campaign=ign+main+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social

http://www.gamereactor.no/previews/271094/Grand+Theft+Auto+V/


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/04/grand-theft-auto-v-a-new-perspective?utm_campaign=ign+main+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
> 
> http://www.gamereactor.no/previews/271094/Grand+Theft+Auto+V/


Good links, very good review and background information of the revised V, and the new first person view.
Rep+


----------



## HPE1000

I am so excited for first person


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> I am so excited for first person


Me 2


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kalleklovn12*
> 
> Take a look:
> 
> http://www.ign.com/articles/2014/11/04/grand-theft-auto-v-a-new-perspective?utm_campaign=ign+main+twitter&utm_source=twitter&utm_medium=social
> 
> http://www.gamereactor.no/previews/271094/Grand+Theft+Auto+V/


There's also : http://www.computerandvideogames.com/480357/hands-on-gtav-ps4-xbox-one-pc/

So mad that the PC version only coming in January..


----------



## Hasty

I'm interested by this game. I haven't played it yet. (only played gta 1, 2 , 3, vice city and san andreas)
Been a while, and from what I've seen the 5th one has a lot of things going for it.

But I'm worried about the PC port:

- Will it have an hard-coded 60fps cap?

- Can I expect to run it at 70fps+ @1440p if I am reasonable with the graphical settings and AA on a 4770k stock + 780ti stock?

- Will this game be mod-able by the PC community?

Thanks to anyone that can provide me with some info or educated speculation on these things.


----------



## HPE1000

Not sure, I would like to add one question to that, what about triple monitor support?

Obviously the game will be modable though, I can't see why it wouldn't be.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> dual core ?!


With hyperthreading. Pretty much all games are more dependant on the GPU than CPU. A better CPU will help get more FPS, but unless you have a C2D, maxing GTA V out on an i3 shoudn't be a problem if you have a decent GPU.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hasty*
> 
> I'm interested by this game. I haven't played it yet. (only played gta 1, 2 , 3, vice city and san andreas)
> Been a while, and from what I've seen the 5th one has a lot of things going for it.
> 
> But I'm worried about the PC port:
> 
> - Will it have an hard-coded 60fps cap?
> 
> - Can I expect to run it at 70fps+ @1440p if I am reasonable with the graphical settings and AA on a 4770k stock + 780ti stock?
> 
> - Will this game be mod-able by the PC community?
> 
> Thanks to anyone that can provide me with some info or educated speculation on these things.


The PC version was being developed in parallel with the console version just like R* did with MP3. GTA V isn't going to be a port like IV was.

To answer your questions:

- Will it have an hard-coded 60fps cap?

*It shouldn't have, GTA IV didn't and neither did Max Payne 3 and both games use the same game and physics engine as V. The only reason to hard-code a frames per second cap is if the game or physics engine can't handle more than a xFPS. Take a look at games like Skyrim, NFS MW (2014), etc.*

- Can I expect to run it at 70fps+ @1440p if I am reasonable with the graphical settings and AA on a 4770k stock + 780ti stock?

*That is a difficult one to guess. V should be a lot better optimized than IV so you will get better performance than you did with IV (assuming you have played it on that rig). The way V runs should be similar to the way MP3 runs on your PC.*

- Will this game be mod-able by the PC community?

*If R* are smart, they will let this happen from the start. With previous GTA games, R* did everything they could to stop people modding their games. This includes GTA IV and GTA SA (arguably has one of the largest modding communities in the world). After a while though, they gave up trying to stop mods from happening

I also say R* will be smart if they let people mod from the start without trying to stop it because PC modders basically give them all of these features. GTA IV multiplayer was created because of GTA SA:MP (PC mod) by the same people who made that mod. The taser in V was a popular mod in IV and the first person camera which was just unveiled yesterday was a popular mod in IV, Los Santos customs is an improved mod for GTA IV that lets you purchase cars and customize them.

The GTA modding community is basically making major game features for future GTA games.*


----------



## Sydfrey24

Has the system requirements was leaked already? Because I am planning on upgrading my GPU based on this game, not to maxed it out, but at least can reach a High settings.

Also based on my current setup, what would be the best settings that I could get?


----------



## Sannakji

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Has the system requirements was leaked already? Because I am planning on upgrading my GPU based on this game, not to maxed it out, but at least can reach a High settings.
> 
> Also based on my current setup, what would be the best settings that I could get?


I really wouldn't worry about not being able to hit 'high' with your current rig.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Has the system requirements was leaked already? Because I am planning on upgrading my GPU based on this game, not to maxed it out, but at least can reach a High settings.
> 
> Also based on my current setup, what would be the best settings that I could get?


i say 650 ti kind of weak and u most likely will want to upgrade that !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol he didn't know i was j/k i dont think. trust me rockstar has never went all out and i dont expect them to start now. this will be a game 760's can play in high and 770's can max out.
> 
> 
> 
> GTA V was developed for specifically PC along side the the console version, just like MP3 was and by the same dev team who made MP3 for PC. If your rig can handle MP3, it should be fine for GTA V.
Click to expand...

I wont be able to max it out and ftr Rstar will not design a game aimed to be maxed by those with elite systems. Trust me it will not be that easy.


----------



## kzone75




----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> I really wouldn't worry about not being able to hit 'high' with your current rig.


Yes, me either. As long as it's playable enough, I'll be good w/ my current rig.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i say 650 ti kind of weak and u most likely will want to upgrade that !


I guess 760 would be enough. How about an SLI of 650 ti? Do you think it will suffice?


----------



## Sannakji

Going SLI is asking for trouble IMO. Single GPU all the way.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sannakji*
> 
> Going SLI is asking for trouble IMO. Single GPU all the way.


This. Not many games support it and some games actually run worse with SLI.

You will be better off selling your 650Ti and buying a single 760 or 770.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This. Not many games support it and some games actually run worse with SLI.
> 
> You will be better off selling your 650Ti and buying a single 760 or 770.


I guess you're right mate, better safe than sorry. I will still keep my 650 ti. But will buy a new 770 soon.


----------



## Hasty

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> To answer your questions:
> 
> - Will it have an hard-coded 60fps cap?
> 
> *It shouldn't have, GTA IV didn't and neither did Max Payne 3 and both games use the same game and physics engine as V. The only reason to hard-code a frames per second cap is if the game or physics engine can't handle more than a xFPS. Take a look at games like Skyrim, NFS MW (2014), etc.*
> 
> - Can I expect to run it at 70fps+ @1440p if I am reasonable with the graphical settings and AA on a 4770k stock + 780ti stock?
> 
> *That is a difficult one to guess. V should be a lot better optimized than IV so you will get better performance than you did with IV (assuming you have played it on that rig). The way V runs should be similar to the way MP3 runs on your PC.*
> 
> - Will this game be mod-able by the PC community?
> 
> *If R* are smart, they will let this happen from the start. With previous GTA games, R* did everything they could to stop people modding their games. This includes GTA IV and GTA SA (arguably has one of the largest modding communities in the world). After a while though, they gave up trying to stop mods from happening
> 
> I also say R* will be smart if they let people mod from the start without trying to stop it because PC modders basically give them all of these features. GTA IV multiplayer was created because of GTA SA:MP (PC mod) by the same people who made that mod. The taser in V was a popular mod in IV and the first person camera which was just unveiled yesterday was a popular mod in IV, Los Santos customs is an improved mod for GTA IV that lets you purchase cars and customize them.
> 
> The GTA modding community is basically making major game features for future GTA games.*


Thanks a lot man. +rep


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*


Awesome video.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1522957/rockstargames-gtav-ps3-to-ps4-comparison-video-new-ign-feature-interview/0_20


----------



## andrews2547

Here are a load of GTA V PS4 screenshots

http://www.rockstargames.com/V/screenshots

Some PC ones are coming soon.


----------



## Cybertox

Is the PC version sponsored by any of the two GPU manufacturers? (AMD, Nvidia)


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is the PC version sponsored by any of the two GPU manufacturers? (AMD, Nvidia)


Not as far as I know, no


----------



## andrews2547

Rockstar typically optimize more for nVidia. They were sponsored by nVidia for San Andreas, they weren't sponsored by either of them for IV, but nVidia cards ran IV better then the equivalent AMD cards.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rockstar typically optimize more for nVidia. They were sponsored by nVidia for San Andreas, they weren't sponsored by either of them for IV, but nVidia cards ran IV better then the equivalent AMD cards.


Not encouraging for those like me who are AMD users, either way I should do fine as long as the game is properly optimized.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rockstar typically optimize more for nVidia. They were sponsored by nVidia for San Andreas, they weren't sponsored by either of them for IV, but nVidia cards ran IV better then the equivalent AMD cards.


This isn't true at all... they don't typically optimize more for Nvidia, they aim to optimize for both AMD & NVIDIA and they aren't sponsored by either of them.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Not encouraging for those like me who are AMD users, either way I should do fine as long as the game is properly optimized.


Have you tried Max Payne 3 on your rig? GTA V is being developed as a standalone PC game (unlike GTA IV which was the console version with KM+B support and better textures) by the same studio that made MP3. GTA V should be as well optimized as or better than Max Payne 3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> This isn't true at all... they don't typically optimize more for Nvidia, they aim to optimize for both AMD & NVIDIA and they aren't sponsored by either of them.


The "nVidia The Way It's Meant To Be Played" logo when starting San Andreas and the fact that IV ran better on nVidia cards than it did for the equivalent hardware but with a similarly powerful AMD card says otherwise.

EDIT: San Andreas used to have this logo on start up, but it's been removed in that recent update.


----------



## Cybertox

No I havent played Max Payne 3 yet, did it run well? Also, there was an update for San Andreas?


----------



## jameschisholm

I'm hoping they work with Nvidia a bit and add their newer tech into it, give us pc gamers something special


----------



## andrews2547

I haven't tried it and yes there was. I think they removed some songs because their licensing agreement ran out and they have included official support for 360 controllers. They have also changed a few other things.

http://www.rockstarnexus.com/article/208/San-Andreas-updated-on-Steam-removes-songs-and-reverts-fixes

Rockstar hasn't released official patch notes which is weird given that the update was 434 MB.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> I'm hoping they work with Nvidia a bit and add their newer tech into it, give us pc gamers something special


I have a strange feeling that GTA V will be a Gaming Evolved title..


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I haven't tried it and yes there was. I think they removed some songs because their licensing agreement ran out and they have included official support for 360 controllers. They have also changed a few other things.
> 
> http://www.rockstarnexus.com/article/208/San-Andreas-updated-on-Steam-removes-songs-and-reverts-fixes
> 
> Rockstar hasn't released official patch notes which is weird given that the update was 434 MB.


Those changes have done more bad than good. What an awful patch. Remove 1920X1080, really?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I have a strange feeling that GTA V will be a Gaming Evolved title..


That is what I hope.


----------



## andrews2547

1080p in San Andreas was awful, you needed to mod it to get it to work properly. The gun fired slightly to the left of the aim thing that I forgot what it's called.


----------



## kzone75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> That is what I hope.


I'd be perfectly fine with that as well.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kzone75*
> 
> I have a strange feeling that GTA V will be a Gaming Evolved title..


Not sure about that.

When GTA V PC (and next-gen) was announced back in June, this news appear on Nvidia website : http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/visually-enhanced-grand-auto-v-launching-on-pc-this-fall

If Rockstar has a deal with a GPU manufacturer, I'm assuming it will be with Nvidia.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 1080p in San Andreas was awful, you needed to mod it to get it to work properly. The gun fired slightly to the left of the aim thing that I forgot what it's called.


Could have been easily resolved with the SA widescreen fix.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Not sure about that.
> 
> When GTA V PC (and next-gen) was announced back in June, this news appear on Nvidia website : http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/articles/visually-enhanced-grand-auto-v-launching-on-pc-this-fall
> 
> If Rockstar has a deal with a GPU manufacturer, I'm assuming it will be with Nvidia.


Every GPU manufacturer has the right to report news about a game. That doesnt mean it will be an Nvidia title. Get ready to see a GTX 980 in the recommended system requirements, cause Gaming Evolved









Nah, just kidding. If GTA V will be sponsored, then it will be sponsored by Nvidia, unfortunately enough.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Nah, just kidding. If GTA V will be sponsored, then it will be sponsored by Nvidia, unfortunately enough.


I've no problem with that









But I hope we won't ACU kind of requirement : a GTX 680 as a minimum...And a 980 may be required to push the game to 4K..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> I've no problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I hope we won't ACU kind of requirement : a GTX 680 as a minimum...And a 980 may be required to push the game to 4K..


Rockstar aren't idiots like Ubisoft are lol

GTX 650/AMD equivalent is probably minimum for 1080p 60 fps at high settings. A GTX 980 probably is required for 4K 60 fps at high-very high.


----------



## BlackVenom

Looks like the PC is getting some good ol' drm
http://www.overclock.net/t/1523167/gtaforums-gta-v-to-use-denuvo-drm/0_20


----------



## andrews2547

Nope

http://www.incgamers.com/2014/11/grand-theft-auto-v-will-not-use-denuvo-drm-says-company-co-owner

That was just a rumour started by some random guy because he saw Rockstars logo on the Denuvo website.

EDIT:
Quote:


> Denuvo Co-founder Robert Hernandez *denied* in a statement to IncGamers that Grand Theft Auto V will make use of the DRM. In a further statement to DualShockers he mentioned that the reason for Rockstar's presence in the partners panel on Denuvo's website is simply that the *developer used the tech in Grand Theft Auto IV*, but they're not going to use it in any way on Grand Theft Auto V.


http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/11/06/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-version-to-use-denuvo-drm-on-top-of-steam/

Denuvo was created by the same people who made SecuROM which is the DRM GTA IV uses.


----------



## fashric

Nope, its already been said 3 days ago in that thread that the co-owner of Denuvo has said that Rockstar wont be using it for GTA V. http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/11/06/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-version-to-use-denuvo-drm-on-top-of-steam/

Well now you have two sources


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Nope, its already been said 3 days ago in that thread that the co-owner of Denuvo has said that Rockstar wont be using it for GTA V. http://www.dualshockers.com/2014/11/06/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-version-to-use-denuvo-drm-on-top-of-steam/
> 
> Well now you have two sources


That source isn't different actually.
Quote:


> Update: Denuvo Co-founder Robert Hernandez *denied in a statement to IncGamers* that Grand Theft Auto V will make use of the DRM.


It's coming from the same IncGamers source.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That source isn't different actually.
> It's coming from the same IncGamers source.


The Dualshockers source has more info though. The IncGamers just says he denied it, the Dualshockers one explains why the R* logo was on their website.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> That source isn't different actually.
> It's coming from the same IncGamers source.


Source was probably the wrong word but I don't think its too hard to understand what is meant.


----------



## PMan007

Launch trailer for XO and PS4 online :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52346/grand-theft-auto-v-the-official-playstation-4-and-xbox-one


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Launch trailer for XO and PS4 online :
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52346/grand-theft-auto-v-the-official-playstation-4-and-xbox-one


No one seems to care, lol.

Its an alright trailer but I look more forward to the PC trailer. I am more interested in what they got in store for PC gamers.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> No one seems to care, lol.
> 
> Its an alright trailer but I look more forward to the PC trailer. I am more interested in what they got in store for PC gamers.


And even if I can see why, I don't understand. I mean, everything we see in that trailer, we will get it on PC version, and we will probably get more stuff (my guess







) and it will probably look better.

The only thing is the freaking wait!!!

I can't indeed wait to see what king of trailer the PC version will get. I've been waiting for that moment since the announcement of the game back in October 2011.


----------



## Cybertox

So how is the PS4 and XBOX One version of GTA V? Any major graphical improvements like showcased in the video?


----------



## andrews2547

The PS4 version looks identical to the trailers, the Xbone version isn't graphically as good but R* didn't release an Xbone trailer.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> And even if I can see why, I don't understand. I mean, everything we see in that trailer, we will get it on PC version, and we will probably get more stuff (my guess
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it will probably look better.
> 
> The only thing is the freaking wait!!!
> 
> I can't indeed wait to see what king of trailer the PC version will get. I've been waiting for that moment since the announcement of the game back in October 2011.


The PC version will have more things than the PS4 and Xbone versions. It's already been confirmed that the PC version has 163 more songs than the PS3/360 version which is 40 more than the PS4/Xbone version.


----------



## andrews2547

Oh Rockstar


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The PS4 version looks identical to the trailers, the Xbone version isn't graphically as good but R* didn't release an Xbone trailer.


From what I have seen the PS4 version doesnt look as good as it was showcased in the trailer.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The PC version will have more things than the PS4 and Xbone versions. It's already been confirmed that the PC version has 163 more songs than the PS3/360 version which is 40 more than the PS4/Xbone version.


Not sure about this one.

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52352/gtav-soundtrack-listen-to-original-new-songs-added-from
Quote:


> The massive soundtrack update to the newly released version of Grand Theft Auto V on PS4 and Xbox One features over 150 new tunes including some exclusive original songs created by artists like Flying Lotus, Jamie Lidell, Freddie Gibbs and more.


On the soundtrack side, I'm pretty sure the PC version will be the same as Next-Gen version.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

The PS4 trailer is exciting because it shows a taste of what we'll get on PC. The 360 version was hardly telling.


----------



## invincible20xx

i'm hoping the pc version would support crossfire right off the bat and wouldn't require an 8 core intel cpu to run maxed out 60 fps on 1080p panel


----------



## andrews2547

Games from Rockstar have never really worked well with AMD/ATI cards.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Games from Rockstar have never really worked well with AMD/ATI cards.


hell half the time GTA hates nvidia. If they ported it though you will be able to tell. When you see how well the game is AMD optimized. so they can't trick us.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Games from Rockstar have never really worked well with AMD/ATI cards.
> 
> 
> 
> hell half the time GTA hates nvidia. If they ported it though you will be able to tell. When you see how well the game is AMD optimized. so they can't trick us.
Click to expand...

Lol!


----------



## Cybertox

GTA V (PC) has probably the worst release date in gaming history. Who the hell has the time to play games in the end of January? Everyone is either studying or working. A late December release date would make much more sense but no in such a case kids wouldnt have GTA V (PS4, Xbox One) on their christmas wishlist but instead would torrent the game and play it illegally without paying a penny









Even if GTA V will run well I will still blame Rockstar for having such release date timings.


----------



## andrews2547

They timed the release perfectly for them. If they released it before the end of December, then people will say they are scumbags for not having it in the Steam sales. They are releasing it at the end of Jan because Steam never has "end of January sales"


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They timed the release perfectly for them. If they released it before the end of December, then people will say they are scumbags for not having it in the Steam sales. They are releasing it at the end of Jan because Steam never has "end of January sales"


Is this a joke? That doesnt make any sense at all. Everybody knows that new games never get discounted on steam regardless of what sale it is.


----------



## andrews2547

Every time I look at the Steam home page, there are at least 2 new releases that are on sale.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/323490/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/257510/
http://store.steampowered.com/app/252290/

They aren't AAA titles, but they are still games released in the last few days and they have a discount.


----------



## Cybertox

There is no way people would complain if Rockstar would release the game for PC prior to January even considering the fact that it would not be on sale. Additionally Rockstar does not necessarily has to use Steam in order to distribute the game.


----------



## andrews2547

People would complain. People always complain, like you right now because they are releasing it at the end of Jan. If you have a job, then chances are you would only get like 5 days off during Christmas/New Year anyway and if you are in school then you aren't old enough to buy it (legally).

Also Rockstar do have to use Steam to distribute if they want to make any real money. CoD:AW (one of the biggest selling games of the year) only sold something like 18,000 physical copies on PC. I don't know how many they sold on Steam because Valve doesn't publish numbers but I'm pretty sure it's a lot more than 18,000 copies. GFWL is dead, Uplay Store just links you to Steam, Amazon (digital copies) are mostly Steam keys, RSSC is just a game tracker and Origin is pretty much EA games only.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> People would complain. People always complain, like you right now because they are releasing it at the end of Jan. If you have a job, then chances are you would only get like 5 days off during Christmas/New Year anyway and if you are in school then you aren't old enough to buy it (legally).
> 
> Also Rockstar do have to use Steam to distribute if they want to make any real money. CoD:AW (one of the biggest selling games of the year) only sold something like 18,000 physical copies on PC. I don't know how many they sold on Steam because Valve doesn't publish numbers but I'm pretty sure it's a lot more than 18,000 copies. GFWL is dead, Uplay Store just links you to Steam, Amazon (digital copies) are mostly Steam keys, RSSC is just a game tracker and Origin is pretty much EA games only.


No, people would not complain if GTA V had an adequately timed release date and if it wasnt on sale during christmas on steam. 5 days is more than enough to enjoy a game. You also completely miss the fact that some people take even more than 5 days off during christmas. University students are well above the required age and have 2 weeks off during the christmas holidays. Plenty of time to do whatever you want.

GTA V has become so successful and so widely recognized that it wouldnt have a problem distributing the game whatever type of distribution method Rockstar would choose. COD sold so poorly because the majority of the players are on consoles. Look at the amount of physical copies sold for consoles.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V (PC) has probably the worst release date in gaming history. Who the hell has the time to play games in the end of January? Everyone is either studying or working. A late December release date would make much more sense but no in such a case kids wouldnt have GTA V (PS4, Xbox One) on their christmas wishlist but instead would torrent the game and play it illegally without paying a penny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if GTA V will run well I will still blame Rockstar for having such release date timings.


piratebay and isohunt are dead, so i doubt anyone will be downloading GTA V without STEAM.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> piratebay and isohunt are dead, so i doubt anyone will be downloading GTA V without STEAM.


There are countless others though. But that is not the point. GTA V will be pirated sooner or later either way. But I know that me and also quite a reasonable amount of others will acquire the game legally.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> piratebay and isohunt are dead, so i doubt anyone will be downloading GTA V without STEAM.


They'll be back very soon, don't you worry bud


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nark96*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> piratebay and isohunt are dead, so i doubt anyone will be downloading GTA V without STEAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They'll be back very soon, don't you worry bud
Click to expand...

lol TP is never dead and I will be buying the game too when it drops from $60. Its hard to swallow that pill for a game thats been out for a year and a half.


----------



## Nark96

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol TP is never dead and I will be buying the game too when it drops from $60. Its hard to swallow that pill for a game thats been out for a year and a half.


Same here man! and I know it will always be around in one way or another


----------



## andrews2547

GTA V is going to be an Origin exclusive https://twitter.com/OriginInsider/status/545288605313167361


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GTA V is going to be an Origin exclusive https://twitter.com/OriginInsider/status/545288605313167361


How exactly does that confirm it is origin exclusive?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> GTA V is going to be an Origin exclusive https://twitter.com/OriginInsider/status/545288605313167361


It's not going to be a Origin exclusive....


----------



## Neo_Morpheus

I wouldn't mind getting it for my steam library but as soon as its Origin its like:


----------



## djthrottleboi

everyone will be selling this game and that includes ubi probably. Its a money making game so everyone will have available for digital download.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> everyone will be selling this game and that includes ubi probably. Its a money making game so everyone will have available for digital download.


Exactly, more income for them.

I guess you will still be able to buy a hard copy of the game on dvd's?
Very heavily compressed, I would think. Otherwise, 50GB would need about six dual-layer dvd's, lol.


----------



## Cybertox

No way GTA V will be exclusive to Origin. It already has its own steam page, doubt they will remove it.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> everyone will be selling this game and that includes ubi probably. Its a money making game so everyone will have available for digital download.
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly, more income for them.
> 
> I guess you will still be able to buy a hard copy of the game on dvd's?
> Very heavily compressed, I would think. Otherwise, 50GB would need about six dual-layer dvd's, lol.
Click to expand...

This is why it will be available from everyone so that way they save money on dvd's also it will be at a DL dvd siz for the installer and the rest will be downloaded.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> This is why it will be available from everyone so that way they save money on dvd's also it will be at a DL dvd siz for the installer and the rest will be downloaded.


Yeah. Sigh.
I'm downloading my copy of FC4 now from Ubisoft, total projected dl time was 8.5 hours.
Started the dl this morning, still another 3.5 hrs. to go.
I miss the old days, lol.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Yeah. Sigh.
> I'm downloading my copy of FC4 now from Ubisoft, total projected dl time was 8.5 hours.
> Started the dl this morning, still another 3.5 hrs. to go.
> I miss the old days, lol.


If you bought the game then you made a huge mistake.

Personally I dont have problems with downloads due to my internet connection but I can understand that it can be bothersome to other people.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> This is why it will be available from everyone so that way they save money on dvd's also it will be at a DL dvd siz for the installer and the rest will be downloaded.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah. Sigh.
> I'm downloading my copy of FC4 now from Ubisoft, total projected dl time was 8.5 hours.
> Started the dl this morning, still another 3.5 hrs. to go.
> I miss the old days, lol.
Click to expand...

yeah and everyone selected that game or the crew lol. so they are in demand.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


I thought Games for LIVE was dead?

Where is the release date and pre-order option??


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought Games for LIVE was dead?
> 
> Where is the release date and pre-order option??
Click to expand...

it will only be the rockstar social club


----------



## invincible20xx

i wonder will an i7 have an advantage over an i5 in that game with hyperthreading and the extra cash ?!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i wonder will an i7 have an advantage over an i5 in that game with hyperthreading and the extra cash ?!


I believe rockstar will work with multithreading and hyperthreading as to satisfy pc users so they will be able to say gta uses all cores so its obviously pc optimized.


----------



## Cybertox

Rockstar Social Club is to be expected but why are the other two listed as well? I would assume they are in the game as well otherwise there would be no point in listing them. Surprised Games for Windows Live is still alive. Kind of strange that there is no pre order option yet.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I believe rockstar will work with multithreading and hyperthreading as to satisfy pc users so they will be able to say gta uses all cores so its obviously pc optimized.


i mean the ps4 version must be using most of the 8 threads the console has if not all of them, right ? and let's not forget that the ps4 is a low power pc after all with an x86 8 core processor

and crossfire too please xD lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i mean the ps4 version must be using most of the 8 threads the console has if not all of them, right ? and let's not forget that the ps4 is a low power pc after all with an x86 8 core processor
> 
> and crossfire too please xD lol


The PS4 CPU only uses five cores for games I believe. One for the OS and the other two for graphics.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The PS4 CPU only uses five cores for games I believe. One for the OS and the other two for graphics.


Yeh thats about right, what I dont know is the RAM distribution, as RAM is 'partitioned' for lack of better word


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yeh thats about right, what I dont know is the RAM distribution, as RAM is 'partitioned' for lack of better word


IIRC RAM is 1 GB for the OS, 1 GB reserve in case you want to stream on Twitch directly from the PS4, and the remaining 6 GB is up to the developer to decide how much VRAM and system RAM a game uses.


----------



## Cybertox

GTA V better have good RAM utilization, the more RAM is available the more of it it should be used and dedicated to the game while it is operating.

Just finished Max Payne 3, took me 10 hours. The game performance wise is good but I experienced a lot of not responding errors and glitches as well as bugs in game like being stuck and forced to load the last checkpoint. The ending couldn't have been any better though.


----------



## PedroC1999

GTA Iv was R*'s first attemp at their newly made RAGE Engine, GTA V is atleast the second (Not sure if any other games of them use it) So given the time they've had since the initial release back in 07, they better have optimized it


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> GTA Iv was R*'s first attemp at their newly made RAGE Engine, GTA V is atleast the second (Not sure if any other games of them use it) So given the time they've had since the initial release back in 07, they better have optimized it


Red Dead Redmtion and Max Payne 3 are other games Rockstar made using the same game and physics engine.


----------



## Cybertox

Red Dead Redemption has been released for consoles only so it doesnt tell much. Max Payne 3 is decent but not as good as most people praise it to be, its a corridor shooter, not an open world game so it doesnt require as much optimization and of course it doesnt require powerful hardware. Just Cause 2 is a very good example of a well optimized open world game, avalanche studio did an amazing job with that game. I just hope for the best but I am kind of cautions however I will still end up pre ordering it anyway.


----------



## andrews2547

RDR tells us they have made improvements with the game and physics engines. RDR runs at a higher resolution (1280x720 compared to 1152x640 of GTA IV on console) with better textures and at a more stable frame rate. They did have a lot more vegetation to make up for the lack of buildings.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> I believe rockstar will work with multithreading and hyperthreading as to satisfy pc users so they will be able to say gta uses all cores so its obviously pc optimized.
> 
> 
> 
> i mean the ps4 version must be using most of the 8 threads the console has if not all of them, right ? and let's not forget that the ps4 is a low power pc after all with an x86 8 core processor
> 
> and crossfire too please xD lol
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i mean the ps4 version must be using most of the 8 threads the console has if not all of them, right ? and let's not forget that the ps4 is a low power pc after all with an x86 8 core processor
> 
> and crossfire too please xD lol
> 
> 
> 
> The PS4 CPU only uses five cores for games I believe. One for the OS and the other two for graphics.
Click to expand...

eh those are mid grade and old apu's. The developers would have to write for multithreading if they want a game to perform well on a console whereas with pc we have stronger cpu+gpu combos by far and this includes intel integrated graphics in todays haswell chips. they can optimize for dual cores and we would still run it like a champ.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V (PC) has probably the worst release date in gaming history. Who the hell has the time to play games in the end of January? Everyone is either studying or working. A late December release date would make much more sense but no in such a case kids wouldnt have GTA V (PS4, Xbox One) on their christmas wishlist but instead would torrent the game and play it illegally without paying a penny
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if GTA V will run well I will still blame Rockstar for having such release date timings.


I agree. I was soo hoping for Decembe release so I could binge play it during my Christmas break. Jan 27 dafuq? thats when everybody gets back to school aand work. Seriously this was the worst release date ever. No excuses.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> I agree. I was soo hoping for Decembe release so I could binge play it during my Christmas break. Jan 27 dafuq? thats when everybody gets back to school aand work. Seriously this was the worst release date ever. No excuses.


Yeah the release date is not very convenient. My mid-terms are exactly a week after the release so I will be focusing on studying during that week, wont have the time to play.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

27th Jan. 2015 Rel. Date in Australia still works in my situation! You see I am still waiting on a GPU to come in from overseas for my Qosmio X870! Yep still in the repair shop. I have advised that if it is not fixed by 15th Jan. 2015, you better just ship me a NEW LAPTOP!!!
There are other PC GAMES being released throughout the year, and Rock Star know that it does not really matter what date it is finally released it will still be the NO. 1 PC game in HISTORY. (No Kidding) Just look at the XBOXONE and PS4 on-line community already with the new FPS version.
2nd, if the reason they did not rush the PC release was to make sure that it will take FULL advantage of the (Hyper Threading Technology and the Nvidia GeForce GTX 780 $615(AU) {No.2} / AMD Radeon R9 290X $405 (AU) {No. 1} GPU's, then I am all for it!
I know that my GAMING laptop with 32GB RAM and a QC Intel i7 (3630)







and a brand new Nvidia GeForce GTX 670 MX, will play GTA V (FPS 2015) at frame rates that will be acceptable to this 46 y.o. gamer, and I can't wait !


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.overclock.net/t/1533514/gaming-bolt-grand-theft-auto-5-pc-requirements-specifications-may-have-been-leaked


----------



## sonarctica

Hello, how was it with the assassination missions again? I did the first lester mission, invested all the money from all the characters in Betta Pharmaceuticals, and then after the mission i now see a 24.5% increase in value, do i get more percent if i save a couple of times to pass some days? Or is that the most i can make out of that mission?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Hello, how was it with the assassination missions again? I did the first lester mission, invested all the money from all the characters in Betta Pharmaceuticals, and then after the mission i now see a 24.5% increase in value, do i get more percent if i save a couple of times to pass some days? Or is that the most i can make out of that mission?


The percentage usually rises after 3 in game days and it stays there for an in game day.

IIRC the beta pharmaceuticals goes up to 75%.


----------



## andrews2547

I'm reading through the leaked patch notes for GTA V and I have found some interesting things.
Quote:


> 2012-10-16T18:15:11Z
> 
> Known Issues -
> Phone camera uses 3rd person mode due to a workaround for it being broken otherwise - 864649


So first person mode was a planned feature since at least 2012
Quote:


> 2012-10-17T19:10:01Z
> 
> Known Issues -
> 
> 868907 - [PC] - Selecting last gen mode crashes the game


Maybe "last gen mode" is a mode that will allow people with old/slow computers to be able to run the game at PS3/360-like settings so they can play the game and still get a decent frame rate?
Quote:


> 2012-12-03T17:07:41Z
> 
> Known Issues -
> 
> 946312 - PC - Cannot use the phone after saving a photo and the media folder won't open.


Media folder = in-game radio on your phone on the PC version? Adding your own music to GTA V like you could in San Andreas and IV is pretty much guaranteed.

"[PC] Player gets low frame rate and spike after longer sessions" seems to have been fixed after 23rd Oct 2012 so hopefully it means the game will run pretty well









Leaked patch notes if you want to read through them: https://cc22940c89d9789d10745c91568757dc1457c060.googledrive.com/host/0B-JdId1SslCJNEIweDFobGl2MzA/builds.xml


----------



## sonarctica

I got a sort of a big decision to make. For the big score, which option is the best to take? Subtle, or obvious? And which crew should i pick? Want to get the most of the cash.

And i have also seen other people get 100's of millions (200million or more) How can i get the same?


----------



## andrews2547

Everything varies and it also depends on how you played the game. There are guides on the Internet that can help you pick the best options for you.

Also the people with hundreds of millions of dollars (and even billions of dollars) made that money on the stock market during the assassination missions you got as Franklin from Lester.


----------



## sonarctica

I know about the assassinations. But i mean the heist. Was someone who got 900m from the last heist.
"I ended up with about 900,000,000 dollars (300,000,000 per protagonist) after this.﻿"

the last reply of the first comment here

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXUDVCIXHmI


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I know about the assassinations. But i mean the heist. Was someone who got 900m from the last heist.
> "I ended up with about 900,000,000 dollars (300,000,000 per protagonist) after this.﻿"
> 
> the last reply of the first comment here
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fXUDVCIXHmI


Either lied or cheated. IIRC the absolute max amount of money you can get is $205,000,000 before splitting it between the crew.


----------



## sonarctica

Ah ok. Got 45 at the end, so i did the side mission with the tingle stock market one and ended up with 55m after that. Is there any other ways to get money both stock market and normal stuff? Want to get as much money i can before i do the lester ones.


----------



## djthrottleboi

can we use spoilers? or pm's? I dont own the game till it comes out for pc and dont want to kn ow the secrets yet.


----------



## andrews2547

There aren't really any spoilers here other than what you get in the final heist which isn't really a major spoiler.

Also assassination missions have been GTA games for a while now (I think Vice City was the first one with them) so that wasn't really a spoiler either.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There aren't really any spoilers here other than what you get in the final heist which isn't really a major spoiler.
> 
> Also assassination missions have been GTA games for a while now (I think Vice City was the first one with them) so that wasn't really a spoiler either.


of course but at the same time we who are waiting for gta V have no clue about any of it until people mention it. Then it points out the fact that we are spending money on a game people have been playing for a year and a half already have all types of exclusives for and all and yet we are paying full price. honestly if their is nothing different from whats been out there or any included exclusives then the games not really worth buying for $60-$70 as we've heard about the rest of the game for the past year and a half on other platforms. takes the fun out of exploring a game ya know.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> of course but at the same time we who are waiting for gta V have no clue about any of it until people mention it. Then it points out the fact that we are spending money on a game people have been playing for a year and a half already have all types of exclusives for and all and yet we are paying full price. honestly if their is nothing different from whats been out there or any included exclusives then the games not really worth buying for $60-$70 as we've heard about the rest of the game for the past year and a half on other platforms. takes the fun out of exploring a game ya know.


Well said.
Rep+


----------



## sonarctica

Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



How do i get the debonaire tobacco stock to drop all the way to -20? Cause i watched a youtube video of ign and they had it at -20% and all i get is max -8%. And i don't want to do the lester mission untill it drops to 20 or more.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> of course but at the same time we who are waiting for gta V have no clue about any of it until people mention it. Then it points out the fact that we are spending money on a game people have been playing for a year and a half already have all types of exclusives for and all and yet we are paying full price. honestly if their is nothing different from whats been out there or any included exclusives then the games not really worth buying for $60-$70 as we've heard about the rest of the game for the past year and a half on other platforms. takes the fun out of exploring a game ya know.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> Well said.
> Rep+


Exact!!! Another +Rep for you djthrottleboi

The spoiler fonction is there for a reason Andrews and sonarctica. Please use it! Maybe if you find those information not important, maybe other people that are waiting to play and discover that game since 2011 (like me) don't want those small details spoiled.

Thanks


----------



## sonarctica

Edited and sorry for the current spoils it may have caused.


----------



## PMan007

Thanks for you comprehension.









On my side, I only saw what R* gave us in term of videos and images, nothing else. Never went on YouTube to Watch any gameplay or any other information. I really want to be surprised!!!

Hope it worth the wait...


----------



## Cybertox

The lack of PC news lately is not very encouraging considering the fact that the game gets released in less than three weeks.


----------



## PMan007

You right! But don't forget that real marketing for GTA V PS4 and XB1 (news, videos and screens) started exactly 3 weeks before release of the game with this : http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52337/details-on-exclusive-content-for-returning-gtav-players-on

IF R* follow the same pattern, we may have something today









Anyway, being 3 weeks from release, we can't be far from any kind of news....


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> You right! But don't forget that real marketing for GTA V PS4 and XB1 (news, videos and screens) started exactly 3 weeks before release of the game with this : http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52337/details-on-exclusive-content-for-returning-gtav-players-on
> 
> IF R* follow the same pattern, we may have something today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway, being 3 weeks from release, we can't be far from any kind of news....


Well then lets hope we get some good news soon. Considering how lame the release date is the least they can do is provide us with some good information about the upcoming content and features. Due to the games release date and the way its promotion was handled I dont even look forward to this game as much as I imagined I would.


----------



## PMan007

Hopefully the PC version will have something more that what was announced by R* (4K and video Creator/editor, can't remember the name). But I'm not expecting anything else more. The famous Heist could arrive at the same time, will see.

After my last post, I realised that while PS4 and XB1 version marketing started 3 weeks before release, they had stuff to announce : extra content for returning player and FPV among others. We will see what happen with the PC version marketing.

As I said earlier, the game release in 3 weeks. News for PC version are not far away!


----------



## dmasteR

Still can't pre-order on Steam.... why, please take my money.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still can't pre-order on Steam.... why, please take my money.


they are waiting for rockstar. rockstar might delay the release again


----------



## mRAliN

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1533514/gaming-bolt-grand-theft-auto-5-pc-requirements-specifications-may-have-been-leaked


Awesome news


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they are waiting for rockstar. rockstar might delay the release again


I don't tink it's gonna happen. R* is just doing there way : The Silenced Way!!!







There's limit to postpone a re-release of a game.....Even if it's GTA. If it was to be delayed, we would already know.

Sit back and enjoy the last 19 days before the release


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they are waiting for rockstar. rockstar might delay the release again
> 
> 
> 
> I don't tink it's gonna happen. R* is just doing there way : The Silenced Way!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There's limit to postpone a re-release of a game.....Even if it's GTA. If it was to be delayed, we would already know.
> 
> Sit back and enjoy the last 19 days before the release
Click to expand...

its not a re-release(we know it is) if their to be believed lol its a new hunk of junk waiting for new hunk of junk money and they cant post pone if they want which is the only reason why steam wouldn't take your money because anyone who knows steam knows they prefer for you to pay ASAP so they can be quick to telll you that their policy is no refunds. they love making their money too much to not allow refunds unless something is up and their being wary especially when other stores are selling preorders already. Always watch steam as they are up to something and its either that or the game isn't properly codded for steam yet.

Also those specs are very believable listed above considering that this is rockstar and mainly a gta. If i'm catering to the masses a criminal game then I will make sure majority can play it and we on ocn are not the majority and tend to have better than average systems. Look at people who play euro truck simulator 2 which is internationally popular. most are running xp and socket 775 pentium equivalents with gt650's lol. some are running IGPU. They will optimize the game yes but they will have accomodations so that those people can play it and its just too much work to make stuff for high end builds when majority pc gamers are not high end.

I know people expect to see a 780 or r9 290 as the recommended but thats highly unrealistic and will never happen for quite some time. the recommended specs will be a gtx 670/ hd7850 with a quad cpu processsor and 4gb of ram. the hd space req will not be so much either if its not 30GB it will be at most 60GB however the game itself will fit in 30GB and the rest is audio and videos. a added note they are past the rerelease limit and will take their time as they are too far already. if they need to delay again the will do so.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its not a re-release(we know it is) if their to be believed lol its a new hunk of junk waiting for new hunk of junk money and they cant post pone if they want which is the only reason why steam wouldn't take your money because anyone who knows steam knows they prefer for you to pay ASAP so they can be quick to telll you that their policy is no refunds. they love making their money too much to not allow refunds unless something is up and their being wary especially when other stores are selling preorders already. Always watch steam as they are up to something and its either that or the game isn't properly codded for steam yet.
> 
> Also those specs are very believable listed above considering that this is rockstar and mainly a gta. If i'm catering to the masses a criminal game then I will make sure majority can play it and we on ocn are not the majority and tend to have better than average systems. Look at people who play euro truck simulator 2 which is internationally popular. most are running xp and socket 775 pentium equivalents with gt650's lol. some are running IGPU. They will optimize the game yes but they will have accomodations so that those people can play it and its just too much work to make stuff for high end builds when majority pc gamers are not high end.
> 
> I know people expect to see a 780 or r9 290 as the recommended but thats highly unrealistic and will never happen for quite some time. the recommended specs will be a gtx 670/ hd7850 with a quad cpu processsor and 4gb of ram. the hd space req will not be so much either if its not 30GB it will be at most 60GB however the game itself will fit in 30GB and the rest is audio and videos. a added note they are past the rerelease limit and will take their time as they are too far already. if they need to delay again the will do so.


You realize you can cancel pre-orders on Steam right? So yes you can get refunds on pre-orders. Not to mention, I've gotten a refund from Steam before as well. They do refunds, it's just a case to case thing.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its not a re-release(we know it is) if their to be believed lol its a new hunk of junk waiting for new hunk of junk money and they cant post pone if they want which is the only reason why steam wouldn't take your money because anyone who knows steam knows they prefer for you to pay ASAP so they can be quick to telll you that their policy is no refunds. they love making their money too much to not allow refunds unless something is up and their being wary especially when other stores are selling preorders already. Always watch steam as they are up to something and its either that or the game isn't properly codded for steam yet.
> 
> Also those specs are very believable listed above considering that this is rockstar and mainly a gta. If i'm catering to the masses a criminal game then I will make sure majority can play it and we on ocn are not the majority and tend to have better than average systems. Look at people who play euro truck simulator 2 which is internationally popular. most are running xp and socket 775 pentium equivalents with gt650's lol. some are running IGPU. They will optimize the game yes but they will have accomodations so that those people can play it and its just too much work to make stuff for high end builds when majority pc gamers are not high end.
> 
> I know people expect to see a 780 or r9 290 as the recommended but thats highly unrealistic and will never happen for quite some time. the recommended specs will be a gtx 670/ hd7850 with a quad cpu processsor and 4gb of ram. the hd space req will not be so much either if its not 30GB it will be at most 60GB however the game itself will fit in 30GB and the rest is audio and videos. a added note they are past the rerelease limit and will take their time as they are too far already. if they need to delay again the will do so.
> 
> 
> 
> You realize you can cancel pre-orders on Steam right? So yes you can get refunds on pre-orders. Not to mention, I've gotten a refund from Steam before as well. They do refunds, it's just a case to case thing.
Click to expand...

who honestly cancels a preorder before getting a game? not too many people is the answer as if you preorder something you really, really want it and they rarely give refunds on games especially once you download it. The point is they will get their money when they can and a few special cases doesn't change the fact that they will make tons of money off this preorder.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mRAliN*
> 
> Awesome news


Fake. the ps4 version takes over 50GB, so doubt that the pc version will take 20 lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mRAliN*
> 
> Awesome news
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fake. the ps4 version takes over 50GB, so doubt that the pc version will take 20 lol.
Click to expand...

pc version is going to be a bit lighter on the coding due to already existant dependancies.at most we will see 60GB but dont be surprised at seeing 30GB numbers. I dont understand why you would compare the pc to a ps4 thats ludicrous. The way everything is designed is incomparable and if you really think that a pc game not ported will resemble a consoles design then i guess we have a problem as we are only getting a port in that case.


----------



## sonarctica

Well, i can't really see why a pc version of a game would be smaller than the console version. So around 60 or maby even 70GB is possible concidering extra graphic options and maby a bit higher res graphics and/or more cars, objects and creatures?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Well, i can't really see why a pc version of a game would be smaller than the console version. So around 60 or maby even 70GB is possible concidering extra graphic options and maby a bit higher res graphics and/or more cars, objects and creatures?


Well the thing we have to consider is that unlike console windows has all types of software embedded in it that serves a ton of functions and manage things directly for other applications and this includes games. Now i'm not sure on this due to not being a game programmer but i feel its safe to say that if the ps4 is based on freebsd then the games shipped to console would need to include somethings that the game depends on to function properly with the game itself due to keeping consoles lightweight. However on the pc side with directx and other similar software that clutters our computers to make the os'es cumbersome these applications dont need to bring their own software. only use whats their plus there's the fact that game designers usually try to keep game to a reasonable size for decent downloads so more size will come in the form of updates though initially i'm sticking to 30GB-60GB


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Well the thing we have to consider is that unlike console windows has all types of software embedded in it that serves a ton of functions and manage things directly for other applications and this includes games. Now i'm not sure on this due to not being a game programmer but i feel its safe to say that if the ps4 is based on freebsd then the games shipped to console would need to include somethings that the game depends on to function properly with the game itself due to keeping consoles lightweight. However on the pc side with directx and other similar software that clutters our computers to make the os'es cumbersome these applications dont need to bring their own software. only use whats their plus there's the fact that game designers usually try to keep game to a reasonable size for decent downloads so more size will come in the form of updates though initially i'm sticking to 30GB-60GB


Yeah, but look at gta V, it was twice the size of the console version.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Well the thing we have to consider is that unlike console windows has all types of software embedded in it that serves a ton of functions and manage things directly for other applications and this includes games. Now i'm not sure on this due to not being a game programmer but i feel its safe to say that if the ps4 is based on freebsd then the games shipped to console would need to include somethings that the game depends on to function properly with the game itself due to keeping consoles lightweight. However on the pc side with directx and other similar software that clutters our computers to make the os'es cumbersome these applications dont need to bring their own software. only use whats their plus there's the fact that game designers usually try to keep game to a reasonable size for decent downloads so more size will come in the form of updates though initially i'm sticking to 30GB-60GB
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, but look at gta V, it was twice the size of the console version.
Click to expand...

its because it is a port instead of a rebuilt game. GTA V is not a port according to them


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Well the thing we have to consider is that unlike console windows has all types of software embedded in it that serves a ton of functions and manage things directly for other applications and this includes games. Now i'm not sure on this due to not being a game programmer but i feel its safe to say that if the ps4 is based on freebsd then the games shipped to console would need to include somethings that the game depends on to function properly with the game itself due to keeping consoles lightweight. However on the pc side with directx and other similar software that clutters our computers to make the os'es cumbersome these applications dont need to bring their own software. only use whats their plus there's the fact that game designers usually try to keep game to a reasonable size for decent downloads so more size will come in the form of updates though initially i'm sticking to 30GB-60GB


Incorrect. That's not how it works.

Even if it's not a port, the PC version will still be bigger.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Well the thing we have to consider is that unlike console windows has all types of software embedded in it that serves a ton of functions and manage things directly for other applications and this includes games. Now i'm not sure on this due to not being a game programmer but i feel its safe to say that if the ps4 is based on freebsd then the games shipped to console would need to include somethings that the game depends on to function properly with the game itself due to keeping consoles lightweight. However on the pc side with directx and other similar software that clutters our computers to make the os'es cumbersome these applications dont need to bring their own software. only use whats their plus there's the fact that game designers usually try to keep game to a reasonable size for decent downloads so more size will come in the form of updates though initially i'm sticking to 30GB-60GB
> 
> 
> 
> Incorrect. That's not how it works.
> 
> Even if it's not a port, the PC version will still be bigger.
Click to expand...

bets then 5 rep says the game wont be bigger than 65GB


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bets then 5 rep says the game wont be bigger than 65GB


Not what I was stating that was incorrect. The part that you mention consoles having embedded extras for the game for it to run is incorrect. GTA 5 should be around the 60GB mark.

Not to mention, betting for rep would be against the TOS.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> bets then 5 rep says the game wont be bigger than 65GB
> 
> 
> 
> Not what I was stating that was incorrect. The part that you mention consoles having embedded extras for the game for it to run is incorrect. GTA 5 should be around the 60GB mark.
> 
> Not to mention, betting for rep would be against the TOS.
Click to expand...

We can wait and see then when it comes out.


----------



## Cybertox

GTA V for PC will have interchangeable assets and due to the fact that the graphics will be significantly better than on consoles the graphical assets like textures will require more storage capacity. Max Payne 3 which is a corridor shooter developed by Rockstar has higher storage memory requirements than 30 GBs (35 GBs to be precise) so I doubt that an open world game is going to weigh less than a corridor shooter especially considering the reasonable size of GTA Vs world. I also wouldnt believe the system requirements, those are not credible what so ever. Euro Truck Simulator 2 is a poor example as it is not available for consoles. For Rockstar the majority of their customers are on consoles unlike the one who play Euro Truck Simulator, those play on lower end PCs. All we can do is just wait and see for ourselves. I however disagree with what djthrottleboi stated.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V for PC will have interchangeable assets and due to the fact that the graphics will be significantly better than on consoles the graphical assets like textures will require more storage capacity. Max Payne 3 which is a corridor shooter developed by Rockstar has higher storage memory requirements than 30 GBs (35 GBs to be precise) so I doubt that an open world game is going to weigh less than a corridor shooter especially considering the reasonable size of GTA Vs world. I also wouldnt believe the system requirements, those are not credible what so ever. Euro Truck Simulator 2 is a poor example as it is not available for consoles. For Rockstar the majority of their customers are on consoles unlike the one who play Euro Truck Simulator, those play on lower end PCs. All we can do is just wait and see for ourselves. I however disagree with what djthrottleboi stated.


you may not agree but facts are facts. 65GB will be the max you will be downloading as your purchase and if they add more then it will be in other downloads and as for the pc requirements. You honestly think that majority of the pc gaming community Has decked out rigs like us? A selfish and foolish thought that one. I make and take sacrifices to get my rig up to par and keep it there and understand that this is generally not easy for everyone to do especially if you have kids among other things. gtx 660's are still very popular and gtx 670's that should tell you in itself. Lots of streamers are content with a gtx 760 and here is your steam survey: http://store.steampowered.com/hwsurvey and keep a eye out for responses to this when they release them. Point is majority users aren't running pc's that are high end and if i had to break it down i would say 19% high end 37% mid end and 44% are still borderline low end or just making mid end. You have to take into accoun that minimum will need to satisfy that majority number.

This goes according to steam specs survey: Dual cores are holding majority of the market at 48.33% on just windows. If we take into account HTPC's that comes to around 44% of actual dual core gaming rigs. Second in that running is quad cores at 43.52%. Take this into account and you have minimum requirements a dual core cpu and recommended a quad cpu. 4GB ram will be a minimum as 8GB of ram seems to be the most popular and recommended ram will be 8GB. A GTX 560 will be a minimum gpu requirement and its amd equivalent. The recommended gpu will be a GTX 660 and its amd equivalent. Due to the fact that 500GB seems to be the the primary hd in that survey(i think they are counting external usb hard drives and secondary drives made just for storage as i thought most pc's have at least 1TB.) the game will be 65GB at max to download. I switched from 60 to 65 because they might include some goodies for the wait. However their will be no game from rockstar that will graphic requirement will do better than farcry 4 open world wise or or better than battlefield hardline requirement wise for the next few years.


----------



## Cybertox

I am not saying it is going to be over 65 GBs, I am saying it is definitely going to be over the 30 GBs requirements which were advertised in the leaked system requirements which are not credible at all as they are way too low.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I am not saying it is going to be over 65 GBs, I am saying it is definitely going to be over the 30 GBs requirements which were advertised in the leaked system requirements which are not credible at all as they are way too low.


i can understand that but my realistic idea is around 40GB-50GB and then the rest will be updates and patches. reason being downloading 60GB of not working game and needing to patch the game is annoyingly troublesome after waiting a year and a half for the game. I said it is believable but that does not mean likely and you however did say you disagree with me. I was pointing out that its not too unbelievable considering the goal of a company is to make money not to cater pc builders like most of us. This means even those with low spec systems.


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.overclock.net/t/1534992/gt-gta-v-pc-screeenshots-revealed#post_23385000

Nevermind lol


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1534992/gt-gta-v-pc-screeenshots-revealed#post_23385000


Those screenshots are not real, they are enhanced concepts.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.pcgamer.com/rockstar-re-confirms-grand-theft-auto-v-launch-date/


----------



## andrews2547

It is a bit weird they haven't updated the Steam page or released system requirements yet.


----------



## sonarctica

Has anyone else experienced that their gta online money ends up missing after a patch? It's the second time now that my bank account there has been emptied after a patch..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Has anyone else experienced that their gta online money ends up missing after a patch? It's the second time now that my bank account there has been emptied after a patch..


You can thank the script kiddies for that. They keep adding billions of dollars to GTA Online accounts and Rockstar keeps resetting it. It's more likely to happen to you if you added more money to your account illegitimately or someone who added money illegitimately gave you some of it.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You can thank the script kiddies for that. They keep adding billions of dollars to GTA Online accounts and Rockstar keeps resetting it. It's more likely to happen to you if you added more money to your account illegitimately or someone who added money illegitimately gave you some of it.


Never used the script kiddies and never will do either.

It's cause of the bloody resets that i stop playing the online part...


----------



## Cybertox

The game gets released for PC in two weeks and there are absolutely now news what so ever. Looks like Rockstar just doesn't care about the PC platform. It is not even even trying to promote the release.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The game gets released for PC in two weeks and there are absolutely now news what so ever. Looks like Rockstar just doesn't care about the PC platform. It is not even even trying to promote the release.


That's cause their priority was the console releases.

I guess rockstar releases it on pc just for pitying the pc users. and therefore doesnt need to promote an already huge hype.


----------



## Cybertox

Maybe they are not hyping the game because its a disaster. They want to reduce negative feedback by not promising much and not inducing much of hype for which they might be blamed for. Lack of info makes me very sceptical and I am not so sure about getting the game at launch.


----------



## andrews2547

Or they are not hyping it because there is no need to. Building hype costs money and anyone who was interested in GTA V on PC has been following the hype since 2011 when it was announced.


----------



## jameschisholm

Rockstar skips down the lane with M$ and Sony. PC is the affair neither of them talk about...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Rockstar skips down the lane with M$ and Sony. PC is the affair neither of them talk about...


It has nothing to do with Sony or MS. They tried this marketing technique in 2001 with GTA 3 and it was very successful for them, so they carried on doing it up until GTA V. They will do the same thing with GTA VI, VII, VIII, etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Rockstar skips down the lane with M$ and Sony. PC is the affair neither of them talk about...
> 
> 
> 
> It has nothing to do with Sony or MS. They tried this marketing technique in 2001 with GTA 3 and it was very successful for them, so they carried on doing it up until GTA V. They will do the same thing with GTA VI, VII, VIII, etc.
Click to expand...

They are not doing it for a marketing technique. They knoiw things will be broken and dont want to make guarantees. False advertisement financially hurts lol. and they know they have irked the whole pc community.


----------



## jameschisholm

What marketing technique?

I doubt they would be financially hurt from anything lol, how much money are they rolling in right now?

I bet it gets released and looks like the xbone version, except we can play 60fps and any Res. We'll all be looking at it thinking, wow we waited all this time for this?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> They are not doing it for a marketing technique. They knoiw things will be broken and dont want to make guarantees. False advertisement financially hurts lol. and they know they have irked the whole pc community.


They did the same thing with Vice City. Vice City wasn't broken on release. They did the same thing with San Andreas, San Andreas wasn't broken on release.

The only GTAs that were broken on release for PC was GTA 3 (the first time using a new game engine) and GTA 4 (the first time using a new game engine). Rockstar have no plans in moving to another new game engine for the foreseeable future so it's extremely unlikely they will release another GTA that is broken on release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What marketing technique?
> 
> I doubt they would be financially hurt from anything lol, how much money are they rolling in right now?
> 
> I bet it gets released and looks like the xbone version, except we can play 60fps and any Res. We'll all be looking at it thinking, wow we waited all this time for this?


The one where they release the console version with "we are thinking about bringing it to PC but we can't say for sure". There are patch notes in the comments for beta testing that go back to 2012 that talk about a PC version, even though Rockstar said they were "thinking about brining it to PC" until mid-2014.

That way the people who were going to get it on PC end up buying it on console then a few months later they announce it for PC then the same people buy the game again. It's worked since 2001 so they aren't going to change now.

It's also unlikely that the PC version will look like the Xbone version.; The PS4 version looks better than the Xbone version. The PC version will most likely have much better lighting, more detail and better textures since one of the biggest marketing things they have done for the PC version is talk about native 4K support.


----------



## jameschisholm

Lucky for me then I've saved money, because I only have my PC rig below, so I'll be buying the game once and I hope its the definitive edition of the game.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What marketing technique?
> 
> I doubt they would be financially hurt from anything lol, how much money are they rolling in right now?
> 
> I bet it gets released and looks like the xbone version, except we can play 60fps and any Res. We'll all be looking at it thinking, wow we waited all this time for this?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> They are not doing it for a marketing technique. They knoiw things will be broken and dont want to make guarantees. False advertisement financially hurts lol. and they know they have irked the whole pc community.
> 
> 
> 
> They did the same thing with Vice City. Vice City wasn't broken on release. They did the same thing with San Andreas, San Andreas wasn't broken on release.
> 
> The only GTAs that were broken on release for PC was GTA 3 (the first time using a new game engine) and GTA 4 (the first time using a new game engine). Rockstar have no plans in moving to another new game engine for the foreseeable future so it's extremely unlikely they will release another GTA that is broken on release.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> What marketing technique?
> 
> I doubt they would be financially hurt from anything lol, how much money are they rolling in right now?
> 
> I bet it gets released and looks like the xbone version, except we can play 60fps and any Res. We'll all be looking at it thinking, wow we waited all this time for this?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol i keep telling these fanatics it will not be all they think it will be. also your system is enough to play it.
> 
> The one where they release the console version with "we are thinking about bringing it to PC but we can't say for sure". There are patch notes in the comments for beta testing that go back to 2012 that talk about a PC version, even though Rockstar said they were "thinking about brining it to PC" until mid-2014.
> 
> That way the people who were going to get it on PC end up buying it on console then a few months later they announce it for PC then the same people buy the game again. It's worked since 2001 so they aren't going to change now.
> 
> It's also unlikely that the PC version will look like the Xbone version.; The PS4 version looks better than the Xbone version. The PC version will most likely have much better lighting, more detail and better textures since one of the biggest marketing things they have done for the PC version is talk about native 4K support.
Click to expand...

lol san andreas is broken and lets be clear. 3 and 4 and san andreas are the main gta's we loved on pc so lets face it even if it was just those 2 its still sets a precendence that they dont know what the heck might come out as its a 50% chance of being broken.


----------



## PMan007

Finally some info for PC..

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52374/gtav-pc-new-release-date-first-screens-and-system-specs

But it's been delayed!!!!!























March 24th is the date


----------



## andrews2547

OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs) / AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs) @ 2.5GHz
Memory: 4GB
Video Card: NVIDIA 9800 GT 1GB / AMD HD 4870 1GB (DX 10, 10.1, 11)
Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible
HDD Space: 65GB
DVD Drive

Recommended specifications:
OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1
Processor: Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2GHZ (4 CPUs) / AMD X8 FX-8350 @ 4GHZ (8 CPUs)
Memory: 8GB
Video Card: NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB / AMD HD7870 2GB
Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible
HDD Space: 65GB
DVD Drive

*65 GB!!!!!*

Also I'm glad I should be able to play it at 1920x1080 and get 60 fps based on the min requirements. I just hope I can still get 60fps on at least medium at 1920x1080


----------



## andrews2547

Look at the detail on the buttons


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1, Windows Vista 64 Bit Service Pack 2* (*NVIDIA video card recommended if running Vista OS)
> Processor: Intel Core 2 Quad CPU Q6600 @ 2.40GHz (4 CPUs) / AMD Phenom 9850 Quad-Core Processor (4 CPUs) @ 2.5GHz
> Memory: 4GB
> Video Card: NVIDIA 9800 GT 1GB / AMD HD 4870 1GB (DX 10, 10.1, 11)
> Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible
> HDD Space: 65GB
> DVD Drive
> 
> Recommended specifications:
> OS: Windows 8.1 64 Bit, Windows 8 64 Bit, Windows 7 64 Bit Service Pack 1
> Processor: Intel Core i5 3470 @ 3.2GHZ (4 CPUs) / AMD X8 FX-8350 @ 4GHZ (8 CPUs)
> Memory: 8GB
> Video Card: NVIDIA GTX 660 2GB / AMD HD7870 2GB
> Sound Card: 100% DirectX 10 compatible
> HDD Space: 65GB
> DVD Drive
> 
> *65 GB!!!!!*
> 
> Also I'm glad I should be able to play it at 1920x1080 and get 60 fps based on the min requirements. I just hope I can still get 60fps on at least medium at 1920x1080


will you look at them minimum specs and those recommended. However what did i say earlier?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still can't pre-order on Steam.... why, please take my money.
> 
> 
> 
> they are waiting for rockstar. rockstar might delay the release again
Click to expand...


----------



## BlackVenom

Finally! A release date!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Finally! A release date!


There has been a release date for 5 months









It just got delayed again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There has been a release date for 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just got delayed again.


All makes sense now as to why Steam didn't have their pre-order up yet.

I knew it was gonna be right around the 60GB mark. GTA V on PS4 was right around 50GB, when it first launched. After all the new content, 65GB sounds right!


----------



## PimpSkyline

Well while the PC specs and screenshots were finally released, their being a delay more then infuriates me


----------



## jameschisholm

We're supposed to just be "chill" about it, according to the news thread lol

Also everyone is saying it looks like the PS4 version, but with higher res and higher fps support. Which I'll admit is nice, but I do feel dejected about how this has played out so far, it's like a big hype and excitement, then yet another delay has really dampened my spirits. It's like all of the excitement has disappeared because well it's been out on the last gen consoles and now the current gen, and we're still waiting.

There's no real "buzz" around it's release on PC because most people have already played it, and it's just another game release of a game that's already been out twice..


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> We're supposed to just be "chill" about it, according to the news thread lol
> 
> Also everyone is saying it looks like the PS4 version, but with higher res and higher fps support. Which I'll admit is nice, but I do feel dejected about how this has played out so far, it's like a big hype and excitement, then yet another delay has really dampened my spirits. It's like all of the excitement has disappeared because well it's been out on the last gen consoles and now the current gen, and we're still waiting.
> 
> There's no real "buzz" around it's release on PC because most people have already played it, and it's just another game release of a game that's already been out twice..


jesus the funny thing is the $60 price tag i will have to pay or even more if there is a deluxe edition with features that i had to here people talking about for the past 1.5 years. I should have bought a console.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> jesus the funny thing is the $60 price tag i will have to pay or even more if there is a deluxe edition with features that i had to here people talking about for the past 1.5 years. I should have bought a console.


Those deluxe features you have been hearing about are in the standard version for PC. the only "extras" you can get is $1,000,000 GTA Online cash if you pre-order.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> jesus the funny thing is the $60 price tag i will have to pay or even more if there is a deluxe edition with features that i had to here people talking about for the past 1.5 years. I should have bought a console.
> 
> 
> 
> Those deluxe features you have been hearing about are in the standard version for PC. the only "extras" you can get is $1,000,000 GTA Online cash if you pre-order.
Click to expand...

it still is pointless to really be playing full prices for a game thats been out for years and you have been hearing people talk about the game as you had it. Steamsale within a week lol


----------



## BlackVenom

I'm not sure how I feel about the new game price tag...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There has been a release date for 5 months
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It just got delayed again.


Well, now we have a better one! lol... I've only checked through Steam (wishlist).


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I'm not sure how I feel about the new game price tag...
> Well, now we have a better one! lol... I've only checked through Steam (wishlist).


Where did you get the price tag from?


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Am I the only one that was extremely disappointed by the screenshots?

They look like the PS4 screenshots with what looks like tessellation on character models only.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Am I the only one that was extremely disappointed by the screenshots?
> 
> They look like the PS4 screenshots with what looks like tessellation on character models only.


probably as i'm disappointed by this whole affair


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> probably as i'm disappointed by this whole affair


I'm with yah man. The 27th was so damn close too. Way to wave the steak in front of our face and pull it away last second.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smokey the bear*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> probably as i'm disappointed by this whole affair
> 
> 
> 
> I'm with yah man. The 27th was so damn close too. Way to wave the steak in front of our face and pull it away last second.
Click to expand...

i'm counting the months. but its crazy that we are waiting for a game thats been out already a year and a half. design a new game then call it gta 5.5 for pc to make it worthwhile. add all types of new things then charge me 60. they could have done that in this past year and a half yet they just spent the past year and a half to give us the same game for 60 and dont even have the decency to keep the time schedules.


----------



## andrews2547

Don't count and it will go quicker.


----------



## Krazee

Screw this, I will wait till the Steam summer sale, no hell in chance they are getting full price from me


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> Screw this, I will wait till the Steam summer sale, no hell in chance they are getting full price from me


exactly. Its like a slap in the face because they are the only way we will get the game but you know even though that is the case you dont just do people like that where everything else is more important than the customer. Even nvidia knew better than to do something like that and that company is complete a jerk.


----------



## Cybertox

Delaying a game which is supposed to be released in less than two weeks is just disrespectful towards customers. Especially how Rockstar did it, it was just silent for weeks and then two weeks before the release of the game it announces a 2 months delay. Pathetic. Screw you Rockstar.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Delaying a game which is supposed to be released in less than two weeks is just disrespectful towards customers. Especially how Rockstar did it, it was just silent for weeks and then two weeks before the release of the game it announces a 2 months delay. Pathetic. Screw you Rockstar.


They release the game on the 27th Jan, people would complain about the bugs.

They delay the game until March. People are complaining because they don't want to release another GTA IV.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They release the game on the 27th Jan, people would complain about the bugs.
> 
> They delay the game until March. People are complaining because they don't want to release another GTA IV.


Such a statement would only make sense if the Xbox 360, PS3, Xbox one and PS4 versions werent released yet but they are and a long time ago. Therefore defending Rockstar saying that they want to release a polished product without bugs is not applicable in this situation. If they actually initiated the development of the PC version in conjunction with the PS3 and 360 versions then they wouldn't need additional time for development. After such poor planning and development execution it is no wonder that customers loose interest in the game and refuse to pay full price.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Such a statement would only make sense if the Xbox 360, PS3, Xbox one and PS4 versions werent released yet but they are and a long time ago. Therefore defending Rockstar saying that they want to release a polished product without bugs is not applicable in this situation. If they actually initiated the development of the PC version in conjunction with the PS3 and 360 versions then they wouldn't need additional time for development. After such poor planning and development execution it is no wonder that customers loose interest in the game and refuse to pay full price.


Consoles don't have physx, Mantle, Crossfire/SLI, multi-screen set ups, or more than one hardware combination.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Consoles don't have physx, Mantle, Crossfire/SLI, multi-screen set ups, or more than one hardware combination.


Mantle is not going to be supported in GTA V and Physx has not been even confirmed so it might as well not be implemented. Saying that one platform is a lot harder to develop for than for four different platforms is more of a joke than an argument.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Mantle is not going to be supported in GTA V and Physx has not been even confirmed so it might as well not be implemented. Saying that one platform is a lot harder to develop for than for four different platforms is more of a joke than an argument.


Mantle hasn't been confirmed or denied, it doesn't mean it's not going to be implemented, it's the same for physx.

The PS4 and xbone are basically the same hardware wise except for things like clock speed and the type of RAM they use.

PC is a lot harder to develop for if you want to make a well optimised game. There is only one hardware combination (with the exception of HDD size) in consoles, there is a near infinite combination of hardware for PCs and they have to make sure the game is making the most out of the hardware available.

There is also the huge difference of gameplay features in the PC version compared to the PS3/360 version. The "next gen" version of the game is pretty much a port from the PC version and it has a load of bugs on both platforms that most have only been recently fixed. Things like textures breaking, horrible input lag, animations in first person breaking, etc.

Besides, weren't you complaining about how inconvenient the release date 27th Jan was for you? By the way you were going on about it, you wouldn't have had time to play anyway so delaying it wouldn't have made a difference at all for you.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Mantle hasn't been confirmed or denied, it doesn't mean it's not going to be implemented, it's the same for physx.
> 
> The PS4 and xbone are basically the same hardware wise except for things like clock speed and the type of RAM they use.
> 
> PC is a lot harder to develop for if you want to make a well optimised game. There is only one hardware combination (with the exception of HDD size) in consoles, there is a near infinite combination of hardware for PCs and they have to make sure the game is making the most out of the hardware available.
> 
> There is also the huge difference of gameplay features in the PC version compared to the PS3/360 version. The "next gen" version of the game is pretty much a port from the PC version and it has a load of bugs on both platforms that most have only been recently fixed. Things like textures breaking, horrible input lag, animations in first person breaking, etc.
> 
> Besides, weren't you complaining about how inconvenient the release date 27th Jan was for you? By the way you were going on about it, you wouldn't have had time to play anyway so delaying it wouldn't have made a difference at all for you.


The PC version is still exactly the same game as the one on consoles so there isnt much additional work to do apart from implement decently the required features and support computer hardware. The PC version is a lot more versatile than the console versions but it is still the same game with the exact same mechanics, procedures and aspects. The game itself was done ages ago and it shouldnt take 1.6 years to support various hardware specifications and a few features which are already available on other platforms. I can already tell you that Mantle is not going to be supported as the game is not being sponsored by AMD. Physx is debatable as well so all Rockstar has left to do is just make the game run on PC hardware and thats it. Adjustable graphic settings are just various stages of the same graphics which they already had priorly but had to tweak for consoles where as now they will be just unlocked on PC. There is also no huge difference in gameplay features at all. All features available on PC apart from technical aspects like resolution, frame rate and graphical levels are available on PS4 and Xbox One. The advanced video editor or whatever it is cant be even considered an exclsuive feature cause it something everyone could implement with ease and does not affect the actual gameplay experience and still maintains the same level of gameplay. There is no justifications for Rockstars incompetence with the PC version which it had demonstrated lately. You simply do not delay a game which is scheduled to release in two weeks.

27th was already a bad date as it is but March the 24th is even worse due to all the games that are coming out in the same period. There is no point for me replaying a game on PC which I had already played through on the PS3 and I just better focus on newly released games which are not just remasters but completely new games. I will be too busy with Project CARS, Hotline Miami, Legacy of the Void and multiple others. As I didnt have anything to play for the next few months I could have just waited after the 27th release and then play the game when I had the time instead of waiting for a time period when other much more interesting games are getting released.

It is also completely understandable why people complain about the delay cause it is just unjustifiable and it is not even the first delay to occur, it is already a second one and simply for a remaster of an already existing game. Of course people will loose interest in a game which keeps getting delayed and crushes all the intentions of playing the game at a certain period in time. Also such a game is not even worth a full price tag any more and should come out with already a reasonable discount.


----------



## HPE1000

It's almost like you can't blame rockstar for not appreciating the PC as a platform. Every single delay or bump in the road and PC gamers start saying they are going to just pirate the game or buy it when it's a couple dollars.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's almost like you can't blame rockstar for not appreciating the PC as a platform. Every single delay or bump in the road and PC gamers start saying they are going to just pirate the game or buy it when it's a couple dollars.


You cant blame them for that, especially after being treated by Rockstar like this. They have their valid reasons for saying so. And as I mentioned in my previous post, its not a single delay and neither is it just a bump in the road.


----------



## HPE1000

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You cant blame them for that, especially after being treated by Rockstar like this. They have their valid reasons for saying so. And as I mentioned in my previous post, its not a single delay and neither is it just a bump in the road.


Who the hell cares how many times it gets delayed, why does that justify saying you are going to pirate their game or buy it when the price is so low rockstar is making nothing off of it? If they simply didn't care they wouldn't be making the game, or they would have just released a half-assed game a long time ago.

It didn't take a genius to see they were going to delay it again either so quit acting like that came as a shock.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Who the hell cares how many times it gets delayed, why does that justify saying you are going to pirate their game or buy it when the price is so low rockstar is making nothing off of it? If they simply didn't care they wouldn't be making the game, or they would have just released a half-assed game a long time ago.
> 
> It didn't take a genius to see they were going to delay it again either so quit acting like that came as a shock.


A lot of people care how many times a game gets delayed and it is logical to care as that explains that the date set by the developer could not be met due to incompetence or either unwillingness. Its not like there was never an official date, there were three official dates and two of those were cancelled and a new one was set. A delayed and remastered game is not worth the full price of a two years old game, simple as that. If Rockstar would care about PC we would all be playing this game on PC already but their priorities are consoles.


----------



## Disturbed117

Considering all the crying the PC community does i am surprised Rockstar is releasing it at all. So many entitled people...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Spoiler: Warning: Jabber



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Considering all the crying the PC community does i am surprised Rockstar is releasing it at all. So many entitled people...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You cant blame them for that, especially after being treated by Rockstar like this. They have their valid reasons for saying so. And as I mentioned in my previous post, its not a single delay and neither is it just a bump in the road.
> 
> 
> 
> Who the hell cares how many times it gets delayed, why does that justify saying you are going to pirate their game or buy it when the price is so low rockstar is making nothing off of it? If they simply didn't care they wouldn't be making the game, or they would have just released a half-assed game a long time ago.
> 
> It didn't take a genius to see they were going to delay it again either so quit acting like that came as a shock.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HPE1000*
> 
> It's almost like you can't blame rockstar for not appreciating the PC as a platform. Every single delay or bump in the road and PC gamers start saying they are going to just pirate the game or buy it when it's a couple dollars.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Mantle is not going to be supported in GTA V and Physx has not been even confirmed so it might as well not be implemented. Saying that one platform is a lot harder to develop for than for four different platforms is more of a joke than an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> Mantle hasn't been confirmed or denied, it doesn't mean it's not going to be implemented, it's the same for physx.
> 
> The PS4 and xbone are basically the same hardware wise except for things like clock speed and the type of RAM they use.
> 
> PC is a lot harder to develop for if you want to make a well optimised game. There is only one hardware combination (with the exception of HDD size) in consoles, there is a near infinite combination of hardware for PCs and they have to make sure the game is making the most out of the hardware available.
> 
> There is also the huge difference of gameplay features in the PC version compared to the PS3/360 version. The "next gen" version of the game is pretty much a port from the PC version and it has a load of bugs on both platforms that most have only been recently fixed. Things like textures breaking, horrible input lag, animations in first person breaking, etc.
> 
> Besides, weren't you complaining about how inconvenient the release date 27th Jan was for you? By the way you were going on about it, you wouldn't have had time to play anyway so delaying it wouldn't have made a difference at all for you.
Click to expand...




I never not once said I would pirate the game. However if rockstar wanted to make full value prices from the game they could have planned this better. 6 months later is understandable. Yet you could have been working on this from the beginning. Now it can be said that they are working on last gen consoles and new gen consoles but lets face it that came in 2 phases as well and really you could have been working on a pc release during either release and releasing with new gen consoles is understandable. But when people like you who are out there playing the game come back to people like me areas and talk about the game it is annoying and frustrating. Then when you sit and talk about how rockstar is right because have the game and are playing it Thats even more frustrating and adds to the frustrations with rockstar because you are acting as if feelings aren't justified. Why should you care if we wait and buy the game on sale? You paid your money and have your game and you didn't have to wait. The way business works is that its a agreement between the seller and customer. I the customer agree to purchase at a reasonable price anything I find reasonable and entertainingly satisfying. The seller agrees to make reasonable items and services that might fill the role of what i call entertaining and satisfying. I however find GTA entertaining but the wait not satisfying.

It should be understood and a company like rockstar already knows that the best way to profit is to have a plan that coincides with other plans for the release of a item or service. A year and a half is not satisfactory and since my agreement was to purchase at a reasonable price I will deduct my dissatisfaction from what I'm willing to spend. This does not mean that i want to buy it for $10 nor does it mean I will buy it for $60. Regardless of what i decide this is agreement between me and rockstar as they are the seller and I am the customer.

This clear statement is that you guys spent your money and you should deal with rockstar how you will. Its okay to come together and speak frustrations and joys at rockstar but you should never tell someone how to spend their money same as you would be irked at the government taking your whole check and telling you that they will do your spending for you. I understand you are firm supporters of rockstar but yet does being a firm supporter make you a representative? No it does not. You know just as much as us and are in the same boat. They can turn around and screw you next. Never defend a company you don't work for. Here is why. Rockstar knew what they were doing. They know the way investments work and they know the markets. They also know how to maximize profits on any platform. That is what they get paid for. If they dont make enough then they will have learned their lesson. It even still may have been what they planned. They can take a loss and they can take a gain. That is what it is to be in business. When I gamble I prefer people to stay out of my business. That is all and thanks for letting me vent.


----------



## BlackVenom

I scanned that wall ^ But definitely did not read it all. V is still $60 on all consoles - which is surprising. Being that's the case, it shouldn't be surprising that the PC release will follow suit as well. Personally, I'll wait - V was a day one for me on PS3, but I'm not shelling out another $60 for the same game on the system I wanted it on in the first place. It'd be nice if R* did something for PC users other than delay PC release after consoles, delay it again, and finally go on to charge full price... but, oh well, I can wait. Hell... it won't be moddable for a while, anyway.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Where did you get the price tag from?


Rockstars amazon account and the ps4/x1 console copies are still full price.


----------



## jameschisholm

So the vast majority of devs can handle a release for every platform going either all at once or within a few months, and yet one of the biggest needs a ridiculous amount of time to "polish" the PC release.

Now that I've said that, watch everyone defend R* because GTA is a big game in terms of scale and complexity or something vague along those lines. Just face it, they need to shape up and get this PC release done, make an effort R*.

This is my opinion of which I am entitled to having and sharing with others, if people don't like straight talking, not my problem


----------



## PMan007

For those who still want to buy the game after the recently announced delay.....

You can now pre-order Grand Theft Auto V on Steam : http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/

With a small extra bonus.
Quote:


> PRE-PURCHASE BY FEBRUARY 1 AND GET $1,000,000 IN-GAME PLUS A BONUS $300,000 AND A BONUS GAME
> Pre-purchase and get $1,000,000 in-game ($500,000 for Grand Theft Auto V and $500,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online).
> 
> Pre-purchase by February 1 and get a bonus $300,000 for Grand Theft Auto Online and a bonus digital download of Grand Theft Auto: San Andreas on PC. Grand Theft Auto V for PC will be available for pre-load prior to release.


----------



## djthrottleboi

http://www.rockstarwarehouse.com/store/tk2rstar/en_US/custom/pbPage.GTAVPCDownload get a free game with your preorder. not much eh but it makes it more worthwhile and offers more other games rather than san andreas which we have.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

GTA V PC delay to Mar 2015 aren't they lucky it was June as many might jump ship to get Just Cause 3 instead where the game will let you even destroy road bridges. Bring it on! ?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> GTA V PC delay to Mar 2015 aren't they lucky it was June as many might jump ship to get Just Cause 3 instead where the game will let you even destroy road bridges. Bring it on! ?


Two completely different games, not even sure why you're comparing the two.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

Not comparing. Just saying if you only had the budget for one pc game then you might just wait now for JC3 as GTA V Jan. 27 has been moved back and it is just 6 months to June! That is all!


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Disturbed117*
> 
> Considering all the crying the PC community does i am surprised Rockstar is releasing it at all. So many entitled people...


Oh look, it's one of _those_ who considers consumers voicing their disappointment/displeasure as 'crying'









Also doesn't know what 'entitled' actually means.

Going by the tone of the people defending Rockstar (huge companies need plebs to defend their honour, obviously!), you would think they just offended their families or something. So much white knighting here. Ugh.


----------



## BlackVenom

Saw it on Steam... I'll wait for mods or sale; whichever comes first. Unless $60 falls from the sky.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Two completely different games, not even sure why you're comparing the two.


Both are open world action games and awesome in their own rights.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Saw it on Steam... I'll wait for mods or sale; whichever comes first. Unless $60 falls from the sky.
> Both are open world action games and awesome in their own rights.


Well modders are currently working on GTA V (despite it not being out yet). I think it's only really the iCEnhancer guy currently working on a mod though.


----------



## Cybertox

Working on a mod for a software which is not even out yet, 10/10.

Either way I am looking forward to Just Cause 3 more than to GTA V the reason being I have already played GTA V and fount its story to be the worst out of all the previously release GTA games. GTA Vice City having the best story.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Working on a mod for a software which is not even out yet, 10/10.
> 
> Either way I am looking forward to Just Cause 3 more than to GTA V the reason being I have already played GTA V and fount its story to be the worst out of all the previously release GTA games. GTA Vice City having the best story.


Working on mods before a game comes out happens often actually. Considering Max Payne 3 engine is similar, they can base the mods using Max Payne 3 and port them over.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Working on mods before a game comes out happens often actually. Considering Max Payne 3 engine is similar, they can base the mods using Max Payne 3 and port them over.


There is a difference between the engine and the assets that the game uses. A game might use the same engine but different assets and the way those are designed, modelled and processed. I am not saying that it is impossible to accomplish, its just a risk that those who are doing that are taking, in the end there might be severe compatibility issues which will require a lot of troubleshooting and readjusting of the made content.


----------



## djthrottleboi

ok so the problem with buying from the link i shared is that you dont get a steam compatible key. they let you download the game and you have to save the downloader to your computer but should also make backups because after 30 days that downloader will not be available to download again. This means put a copy in onedrive, dropbox, mega, your phone, your tablet and other places you have incase you need to reinstall. This according to the support goes for any rockstar game you buy from rockstar.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok so the problem with buying from the link i shared is that you dont get a steam compatible key. they let you download the game and you have to save the downloader to your computer but should also make backups because after 30 days that downloader will not be available to download again. This means put a copy in onedrive, dropbox, mega, your phone, your tablet and other places you have incase you need to reinstall. This according to the support goes for any rockstar game you buy from rockstar.


Better off Pre-ordering it on Steam considering its the same price as long as you don't mind it being tied to Steam.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> ok so the problem with buying from the link i shared is that you dont get a steam compatible key. they let you download the game and you have to save the downloader to your computer but should also make backups because after 30 days that downloader will not be available to download again. This means put a copy in onedrive, dropbox, mega, your phone, your tablet and other places you have incase you need to reinstall. This according to the support goes for any rockstar game you buy from rockstar.
> 
> 
> 
> Better off Pre-ordering it on Steam considering its the same price as long as you don't mind it being tied to Steam.
Click to expand...

they gave a lot more options compared to steam san andreas. I got the la noire complete edition and as i already have san andreas it would have been a waste of a free game opportunity.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they gave a lot more options compared to steam san andreas. I got the la noire complete edition and as i already have san andreas it would have been a waste of a free game opportunity.


Oh derp, didn't even realize they were giving other options on the RockStar Website. Interesting.... Regardless, I have every Rockstar game anyways, so it unfortunately makes no difference for me...


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they gave a lot more options compared to steam san andreas. I got the la noire complete edition and as i already have san andreas it would have been a waste of a free game opportunity.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh derp, didn't even realize they were giving other options on the RockStar Website. Interesting.... Regardless, I have every Rockstar game anyways, so it unfortunately makes no difference for me...
Click to expand...

i posted it above
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> http://www.rockstarwarehouse.com/store/tk2rstar/en_US/custom/pbPage.GTAVPCDownload get a free game with your preorder. not much eh but it makes it more worthwhile and offers more other games rather than san andreas which we have.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i posted it above


Yep, realized that afterwards thus the "derp".









For those that didn't see this deal yet....

http://www.greenmangaming.com/

Grand Theft Auto V for PC pre-purchase for $46.20 with the code SAVE23-PEROFF-MOSANT


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i posted it above
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, realized that afterwards thus the "derp".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For those that didn't see this deal yet....
> 
> http://www.greenmangaming.com/
> 
> Grand Theft Auto V for PC pre-purchase for $46.20 with the code SAVE23-PEROFF-MOSANT
Click to expand...

yeah i was going to get it there but i wanted the la noire complete edition I should have went with it and got the complete from gmg though. trying to do a return however their support suxx


----------



## Vanquished

If you don't mind not getting a steam key you can get gta v here for 33.93 usd. I bought civ beyond earth off this site for $35 when it came out and they accept paypal.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> If you don't mind not getting a steam key you can get gta v here for 33.93 usd. I bought civ beyond earth off this site for $35 when it came out and they accept paypal.


will the game be in english though?


----------



## Vanquished

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> will the game be in english though?


I don't think they lock games to a single language do they?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vanquished*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> will the game be in english though?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think they lock games to a single language do they?
Click to expand...

well games are region based for activation for some servers. It happens much of the time with steam


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## jameschisholm

That PS4 version looks blurry and flat, with little to no shadowing/lighting on the flat looking grass. You can definitely see a texture quality and overall graphical fidelity difference there, the PC version looks much more defined + detailed.

Do you have a source for the image? The PS4 version looks worse than I'd imagined, sure it's not ps3?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*


a more realistic comparison would be ps4 vs 1080p pc. not many people have 4k


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> a more realistic comparison would be ps4 vs 1080p pc. not many people have 4k


I think you mean a more apples to apples comparison. Because otherwise your saying pc gamers should limit their resolution just suit the competing platforms. Id like to see 1440p too, which is almost double 1080p.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> a more realistic comparison would be ps4 vs 1080p pc. not many people have 4k
> 
> 
> 
> I think you mean a more apples to apples comparison. Because otherwise your saying pc gamers should limit their resolution just suit the competing platforms. Id like to see 1440p too, which is almost double 1080p.
Click to expand...

it says nothing like that. It says I play at 1080p and mod bios for a lot of people who play at 1080p so I wonder how it would affect uss the majority instead of the 2% of people that have 4k. You could have asked for your 1440p version as well but i do not care about 1440p as I dont have it as i'm going for the 5960x instead and prefer the value of surround. The fact is majority people have 1080p. Just cleaning up the misinterpretation.


----------



## jameschisholm

Yes I agree alot of people are still on 1080p but I ask you, is it a fair comparison if it involves the best each platform can offer?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Yes I agree alot of people are still on 1080p but I ask you, is it a fair comparison if it involves the best each platform can offer?


no. It should be common pc graphic setting vs console best if for comparisons and if its to show off then the oter ones fit in however pc best will have a major difference to a console so its a waste of time to show off.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no. It should be common pc graphic setting vs console best if for comparisons and if its to show off then the oter ones fit in however pc best will have a major difference to a console so its a waste of time to show off.


Based on "common PC graphics settings", The game should also run on this hardware (based on Steam hardware survey) to be a "fair comparison"

2.3 Ghz to 2.69 Ghz dual core Intel CPU (not including i3, Steam hardware survey counts that as quad core)
DX11 capable nVidia GPU (anything from GTS450 to Titan Black, as long as it has 1GB vRAM)
8GB DDR3.

That is just going to produce screenshots that are of similar quality to the PS4 in terms of graphics.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> no. It should be common pc graphic setting vs console best if for comparisons and if its to show off then the oter ones fit in however pc best will have a major difference to a console so its a waste of time to show off.
> 
> 
> 
> Based on "common PC graphics settings", The game should also run on this hardware (based on Steam hardware survey) to be a "fair comparison"
> 
> 2.3 Ghz to 2.69 Ghz dual core Intel CPU (not including i3, Steam hardware survey counts that as quad core)
> DX11 capable nVidia GPU (anything from GTS450 to Titan Black, as long as it has 1GB vRAM)
> 8GB DDR3.
> 
> That is just going to produce screenshots that are of similar quality to the PS4 in terms of graphics.
Click to expand...

My pc doesn't meet the requirements. also gpu's on pc are capable of much more than a ps4's specs or xbone. Also we aren't looking at common pc specs we are talking about common graphic settings. This means 1080p MMSA or CSAA of some sort and various other settings not specs. I didn't know i needed to be so defining when the words are there clearly in this statement there is nothing mentioned about hardware but only settings
Quote:


> common PC graphics settings


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> My pc doesn't meet the requirements. also gpu's on pc are capable of much more than a ps4's specs or xbone. Also *we aren't looking at common pc specs we are talking about common graphic settings.* This means 1080p MMSA or CSAA of some sort and various other settings not specs. I didn't know i needed to be so defining when the words are there clearly in this statement there is nothing mentioned about hardware but only settings


Which is entirely based on PC hardware specs. There is no point running a game at ultra 1080p on a dual core CPU and a "DX11 capable 1GB GPU" unless you want to play the game at 5 fps.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> My pc doesn't meet the requirements. also gpu's on pc are capable of much more than a ps4's specs or xbone. Also *we aren't looking at common pc specs we are talking about common graphic settings.* This means 1080p MMSA or CSAA of some sort and various other settings not specs. I didn't know i needed to be so defining when the words are there clearly in this statement there is nothing mentioned about hardware but only settings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is entirely based on PC hardware specs. There is no point running a game at ultra 1080p on a dual core CPU and a "DX11 capable 1GB GPU" unless you want to play the game at 5 fps.
Click to expand...

of course it depends on specs but then there are specs like mine. I want to see how it will look at minimum. If the wait was really worth it. nobody is talking about dual cores and mind you those new pentiums pack some power so count dual cores out yet and anybody even with a 775 platform cpu can max a game out with the right gpu.yeah it may be shaky a little but it will run. lol they are playing shadows of mordor on a dual core with 770's and then there's the fact that some socket 775 users have xeon mods. This is besides the point. I want to see 1080p maxed out as it shows the potential for those of us running at 1080p. I will be getting my pc upgraded soon and will be able to max 1080p out lol.


----------



## jameschisholm

But your PC is awesome?

So what your saying is run the game at 1080p, at settings similar to console settings and compare? Isn't that defeating the whole object of a PC?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> But your PC is awesome?
> 
> So what your saying is run the game at 1080p, at settings similar to console settings and compare? Isn't that defeating the whole object of a PC?


lol i'm messing arund but what I mean is show the 1080p users what their getting too. They dont care about 4k and even worse he doesn't even have a 4k capable pc. I personally want to know what it is I am getting in terms of quality. dont be excited for a feature were not getting as we dont use it and sure the heck wont dish out no $500 on one monitor.(well i run surround at 5760x1080p but thats still not 4k) be excited for what we are getting btw you see my bundle? I'm trying to do something special for a lucky soul. its basically free ram at that price lol. I'm getting another car and the i7 5960x so i'm happy to give back a little by setting that price for people who are having a hard time of catching up to current tech.


----------



## jameschisholm

Which X99 board you getting? Also I think my monitor cost me £420, but bare in mind in the UK we get buggered by tax lol


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Which X99 board you getting? Also I think my monitor cost me £420, but bare in mind in the UK we get buggered by tax lol


asus x99 deluxe and yeah prices in the uk are ridiculous plus even worse you guys get way higher prices. it would be like 900 for you over there. btw the bundle in my sig does ship overseas.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

When you own a Gaming Laptop worth $5,499 AU then being able to play this game in 4K, does matter. Can wait the extra 2 months to new release date 24th March 2015 (GTA V 4k day) sounds like a good excuse to a range holiday for a week to stay home and play it online. MrCa5h2015


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> When you own a Gaming Laptop worth $5,499 AU then being able to play this game in 4K, does matter. Can wait the extra 2 months to new release date 24th March 2015 (GTA V 4k day) sounds like a good excuse to a range holiday for a week to stay home and play it online. MrCa5h2015


however you are one of a few. there's enough sites talking about 4k out there for you. what about the average users though? also note that price is jacked. AU prices are ridiculous to america. thats like 1200 usd before taxes


----------



## PowerUserQX870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> however you are one of a few. there's enough sites talking about 4k out there for you. what about the average users though? also note that price is jacked. AU prices are ridiculous to america. thats like 1200 usd before taxes


I agree. But we also pay like more for all our consumer electronics. Furthermore, the STEAM version seems like it is too cheap for a game of GTA V caliber. Many will play it for like years. Unlike most games complete once or twice and shelving it to recover HDD space for the next great game!


----------



## jameschisholm

My problem or maybe enthusiasm/eagerness is for the latest tech. So when I see things like 4K monitors going for the same price as my current monitor it gives me a itchy trigger finger lol Maybe I'll join those 2%. Plus I'm always looking for something better than what I've got. Gives me something to aim for, so when I see games in 4K this happens


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> however you are one of a few. there's enough sites talking about 4k out there for you. what about the average users though? also note that price is jacked. AU prices are ridiculous to america. thats like 1200 usd before taxes
> 
> 
> 
> I agree. But we also pay like more for all our consumer electronics. Furthermore, the STEAM version seems like it is too cheap for a game of GTA V caliber. Many will play it for like years. Unlike most games complete once or twice and shelving it to recover HDD space for the next great game!
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> My problem or maybe enthusiasm/eagerness is for the latest tech. So when I see things like 4K monitors going for the same price as my current monitor it gives me a itchy trigger finger lol Maybe I'll join those 2%. Plus I'm always looking for something better than what I've got. Gives me something to aim for, so when I see games in 4K this happens


thenlets go oculus rift


----------



## jameschisholm

Wouldn't oculus rift damage your eyesight and give you motion sickness?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Wouldn't oculus rift damage your eyesight and give you motion sickness?


at first it may make you get motion sickness but i doubt the eyes would be damaged. you want the advanced features so dont hesitate.


----------



## jameschisholm

To me oculus won't ever replace a Monitor. It's more of a luxury item.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> To me oculus won't ever replace a Monitor. It's more of a luxury item.


lol thats the idea and to me 4k is luxury as it costs more than a oculus rift.


----------



## jameschisholm

_4K is not a luxury lol not PC Monitors anyways in terms of price, however it is rather luxurious in the TV market right now, although prices are dropping lots.

I could buy a 4K PC Monitor for the same price as my current one.

4K is the way the market is going whether you like it or not._

I do see that maybe 4K is a luxury item to you personally, and I appreciate your opinion.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> _4K is not a luxury lol not PC Monitors anyways in terms of price, however it is rather luxurious in the TV market right now, although prices are dropping lots.
> 
> I could buy a 4K PC Monitor for the same price as my current one.
> 
> 4K is the way the market is going whether you like it or not._
> 
> I do see that maybe 4K is a luxury item to you personally, and I appreciate your opinion.


I never said i didnt like it but I am saying realistically why would my monitor cost more than my cpu? monitor is the last thing i a build to be chosen because it can always be upgraded and you can use your tv in the meantime. when a 4k monitor comes down to 250 and isn't gimped then i will say its not a luxury but in vital pc parts a 1080p monitor is must have. A 1440 is a must have. A 144Hz is a must have. 4k however is a if you can afford it thing. I will have 4k soon and almost put it in this list wth the next upgrades but its unnecessary right now


----------



## jameschisholm

Now that you've explained yourself further I understand where you are coming from, and I respect your preferences on what you value most in terms of components and peripherals.

However I will say this, a Monitor is something you do not necessarily need to upgrade for upto and above 7+ yrs, so getting a Monitor which will stand the test of time, such as the proposed 4K Monitor you intend to buy will no longer become a luxury as you say and in fact be a standout product of your overall setup, as you know, it's what we all stare at while at our PC's so aiming for the best you can afford is essential in getting the best out of your setup.

In the case of a i7 5960x being cheaper than a 4K Monitor, this is seriously not true. In the UK the 5960x is roughly £700-800 each. A really good 4K Monitor is £350-600, depending on panel tech. For £400 I could get a decent TN based 4K Monitor by Asus or Acer etc.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Now that you've explained yourself further I understand where you are coming from, and I respect your preferences on what you value most in terms of components and peripherals.
> 
> However I will say this, a Monitor is something you do not necessarily need to upgrade for upto and above 7+ yrs, so getting a Monitor which will stand the test of time, such as the proposed 4K Monitor you intend to buy will no longer become a luxury as you say and in fact be a standout product of your overall setup, as you know, it's what we all stare at while at our PC's so aiming for the best you can afford is essential in getting the best out of your setup.
> 
> In the case of a i7 5960x being cheaper than a 4K Monitor, this is seriously not true. In the UK the 5960x is roughly £700-800 each. A really good 4K Monitor is £350-600, depending on panel tech. For £400 I could get a decent TN based 4K Monitor by Asus or Acer etc.


I was talking about my 4790k lol i dont have the 5960x yet. when i get it i will then go 4k but i would rather have the 5960x first. i will pay around $900 for it though as there's no point in paying $1040+taxes for it. and yes it need not be updated so much yet it still should be the last component. Mainly dual gpu's run 4k and select single gpu's. no point in getting what you cant use. by the time you have the gpu's capable it will be 250 for 4k. If you have the gpu's sooner then you can afford 4k


----------



## PowerUserQX870

I for one will enjoy this game in 3D. Can't wait. Nvidia GTX 770M with 3GB vRAM DDR5 and an i7 4700HQ with a full 32GB with the game file on an SSD for super quick loading..... It will be EPIC. PC PowerPlay issue #236 now also available (The Simulator Special ) it is a great read if any of you are interested!


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> I for one will enjoy this game in 3D. Can't wait. Nvidia GTX 770M with 3GB vRAM DDR5 and an i7 4700HQ with a full 32GB with the game file on an SSD for super quick loading..... It will be EPIC. PC PowerPlay issue #236 now also available (The Simulator Special ) it is a great read if any of you are interested!


Your mobile 770 model might not do well regardless of the low system requirements.

Also, graphics should be compared at the same resolution as things like lighting, shaders, models and aliasing are the ones being looked at. Comparing graphics with screenshots made at different resolutions makes little sense.


----------



## jameschisholm

Well tbh if the ps4/pc 4k captions weren't there and it just said below, "this is what the PC version looks like in comparison", then I'd choose the PC version based on the above comparison, add to that the increased definition a higher resolution I'm running brings, it'll be stellar .


----------



## hawksfan816

I wanna play this game and I need to upgrade a few components. I am currently running a AMD APU 3870K overclocked to 3.6GHZ and AMD Radeon 6570. I wanna go with a AMD Radeon 7870. I think I should also be able to overclock to maybe 4GHZ when I turn off the GPU on the APU. I also plan to get a EVGA 600B psu and 1TB HDD. I know the CPU would be the bottleneck but there is so much potential with this unlocked processor. Wanna do a liquid cooler to get even higher overclock with a plan to upgrade to 8 core CPU down line. Just curious to what anyone may think about this upgrade and what kind of experience I would have running GTA5?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hawksfan816*
> 
> I wanna play this game and I need to upgrade a few components. I am currently running a AMD APU 3870K overclocked to 3.6GHZ and AMD Radeon 6570. I wanna go with a AMD Radeon 7870. I think I should also be able to overclock to maybe 4GHZ when I turn off the GPU on the APU. I also plan to get a EVGA 600B psu and 1TB HDD. I know the CPU would be the bottleneck but there is so much potential with this unlocked processor. Wanna do a liquid cooler to get even higher overclock with a plan to upgrade to 8 core CPU down line. Just curious to what anyone may think about this upgrade and what kind of experience I would have running GTA5?


Considering the game isn't out. No one knows.


----------



## Cybertox

Nowadays you cant really rely on the system requirements because they are always inaccurate and do not reflect how the game is going to run. In my opinion the 7870 is not going to perform well unless you are playing at a resolution lower than 1920x1080. I would recommend you getting something better, in addition I would also suggest getting either a better CPU or APU. A 7950 or a 280X would definitely provide you a good GTA V experience.


----------



## hawksfan816

I think a 7950 might be what Im going with. Found one on newegg for $130. I dont have the money to drop on a brand new system or Id consider upgrading the CPU I built my current rig back in 2012. I was just trying to get the most out of it this way hoping I could still play. Maybe in a year or so I could upgrade motherboard CPU RAM. The 3870k is the best processor I can get for my motherboard. My native resoultion is 1920 x 1200 so I would like to take advantage of that.


----------



## dmasteR

Not sure if this has been posted yet:


----------



## jameschisholm

I knew it ! those screenshots on the previous page saying ps4 vs pc 4k...that "ps4" screenshot is actually the Ps3 version.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Just makes the wait till March that more rough.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Rockstar confirms Grand Theft Auto 6 is in early stages of development
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1539443/shacknews-rockstar-confirms-grand-theft-auto-6-is-in-early-stages-of-development/0_20#post_23496824


EDIT:
I'd like to say that I'll just stick with V on PC when it comes out... but I doubt that.


----------



## kalleklovn12

Now, they better deliver a pretty awesome experience. All this waiting and still no game.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

And because RS are so nice, the people in PC land will get GTA VI before the XBOX or Play Station and these GUYS will need to wait 1 year before it goes to their platform (BTW. 45 Million copies of GTA V even before PC release is a stella job, Congrats Rock Star)









I for one can't wait to play with the MOVIE Making TOOLS in the PC version of GTA V and explore the MINE!!!!


----------



## Cybertox

Am I the only one who was greatly disappointed by the story in GTA V? I thought it was mediocre and pretty much the worse one when compared to all the other GTAs.


----------



## -iceblade^

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Am I the only one who was greatly disappointed by the story in GTA V? I thought it was mediocre and pretty much the worse one when compared to all the other GTAs.


Awww







. I liked it a lot, but thought it was a bit too short. Enjoyed the game far more than IV though (and just finished it this morning).


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *-iceblade^*
> 
> Awww
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I liked it a lot, but thought it was a bit too short. Enjoyed the game far more than IV though (and just finished it this morning).


The story was just too mediocre for my liking, it revolved around three protagonists whose characters were just boring and inferior to those of who were in previous GTA games. A snitch in his mid-life crysis, a crazy drug addicted ******* from Canada and an incompetent thug from the hood. Its just unbelievable that such individuals were even able to do what they did in the game especially all those heists. Previous games had a sole protagonist on which the whole story would base on and concentrate making it a more immersive story telling of a single person. GTA Vice City and GTA IV had the best stories, the ones of other games were also quite decent but GTA V is utter trash and a significant degradation when compared to all the previously made games. I dont even think that Rockstar took the story seriously this time around as they mostly focused on the multiplayer aspects of the game, just like how Battlefield which also has awful story modes only because the game was meant to be played in multiplayer.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The story was just too mediocre for my liking, it revolved around three protagonists whose characters were just boring and inferior to those of who were in previous GTA games. A snitch in his mid-life crysis, a crazy drug addicted ******* from Canada and an incompetent thug from the hood. Its just unbelievable that such individuals were even able to do what they did in the game especially all those heists. Previous games had a sole protagonist on which the whole story would base on and concentrate making it a more immersive story telling of a single person. GTA Vice City and GTA IV had the best stories, the ones of other games were also quite decent but GTA V is utter trash and a significant degradation when compared to all the previously made games. I dont even think that Rockstar took the story seriously this time around as they mostly focused on the multiplayer aspects of the game, just like how Battlefield which also has awful story modes only because the game was meant to be played in multiplayer.


I enjoyed the story. although I can't recall much as I've only just began playing it (freeroam, not story) after almost a year. It may have been a transitional problem... first time having 3 always playable characters with stories that wrap around each other.

Don't go comparing it to BF... lol. I've only really played BC2 and the story was good but way too short and buggy.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Delayed till April 14th. Words can not describe what i am feeling now.
















Oh and Heists coming to Console March 10th.


----------



## andrews2547

They ususally go for 3 delays for the PC version. This is now the fourth delay.

My guess is MS and Sony paid R* to delay the PC version again so the GTA Online heists are a console exclusive for an extra month.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They ususally go for 3 delays for the PC version. This is now the fourth delay.
> 
> My guess is MS and Sony paid R* to delay the PC version again so the GTA Online heists are a console exclusive for an extra month.


Maybe....On the other hand, they were releasing a game a week before the end of fiscal quarter and year. Sound weird...

Anyway. Even if I'm pissed, it will give me more time to complete FC4









Edit : Had to change my signature....Again


----------



## djthrottleboi

And this is why i decided i wasn't going to wait for the game anymore.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> And this is why i decided i wasn't going to wait for the game anymore.


Hehe i rebought it on ps4 to enjoy the game even more until the pc version stops the delay train that apparently has broken brakes and engines on max throttle xD


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> And this is why i decided i wasn't going to wait for the game anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> Hehe i rebought it on ps4 to enjoy the game even more until the pc version stops the delay train that apparently has broken brakes and engines on max throttle xD
Click to expand...

i however wont be buying a console when i put so much money into my rig. newborn babies discussed this and gave me no say. this means i will buy the game on sale as i found other games that delivered instantly.


----------



## Sevada88

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They ususally go for 3 delays for the PC version. This is now the fourth delay.
> 
> My guess is MS and Sony paid R* to delay the PC version again so the GTA Online heists are a console exclusive for an extra month.


I agree with the last part. But additionally, this could also be true: "MS and Sony paid R* to delay the PC version again so the gamers who have been waiting for the PC version finally cave in a go for the console version (and possible buying a console for the first time)".


----------



## PowerUserQX870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I agree with the last part. But additionally, this could also be true: "MS and Sony paid R* to delay the PC version again so the gamers who have been waiting for the PC version finally cave in a go for the console version (and possible buying a console for the first time)".


No Way, Never, NOOOOO game can be that good! All good things come to US patient ones. Being a long time PC Gamer, it is far better to wait for a few extra months than to get a rubbish unfinished, broken game or extended demo with a fix patch 2-4 weeks later, some companies have the check to ask for money for the 1.1 update that should have been on the master of the game.

Think rock* are going to sweeten the pre-order loyalty with some nice extra cash $$$$$ to spend in game. Think they should also include, location of the Jetpack or a special unknown spawn code.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sevada88*
> 
> I agree with the last part. But additionally, this could also be true: "MS and Sony paid R* to delay the PC version again so the gamers who have been waiting for the PC version finally cave in a go for the console version (and possible buying a console for the first time)".
> 
> 
> 
> No Way, Never, NOOOOO game can be that good! All good things come to US patient ones. Being a long time PC Gamer, it is far better to wait for a few extra months than to get a rubbish unfinished, broken game or extended demo with a fix patch 2-4 weeks later, some companies have the check to ask for money for the 1.1 update that should have been on the master of the game.
> 
> Think rock* are going to sweeten the pre-order loyalty with some nice extra cash $$$$$ to spend in game. Think they should also include, location of the Jetpack or a special unknown spawn code.
Click to expand...

funny but i recall them saying to be sure to report all bugs that we discover when the game is released. there is not one software that hasn't been released unfinished. thats the mass testing phase. usually the first few months are spent patching and those games you think were perfect and didn't need patching they did just since nobody noticed they figured why waste the time and resources for something nobody notices.


----------



## andrews2547

New PC screenshots

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52396/new-grand-theft-auto-v-pc-screens


----------



## Cybertox

Everything looks pretty good and sharp apart from the vegetation.


----------



## andrews2547

Vegetation is difficult to get right and not kill your frame rate. Just look at ARMA 3 with the vegetation graphics setting turned all the way up.


----------



## Cybertox

Constant 60 fps, vegetation looks better than the one in the GTA V screenshots. The world is like 10 times the size of GTA V, if not more.


----------



## PimpSkyline

HEISTS!


----------



## tehmaggot

If anybody plays on PS4 feel free to add me -- tehmaggot

Looking to get into this game some this weekend and try out the heists


----------



## sonarctica

Does anyone know how i can check the mission progress for the side missions where i have to search for space ship parts and the sales man signs and broken submarine pieces?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Does anyone know how i can check the mission progress for the side missions where i have to search for space ship parts and the sales man signs and broken submarine pieces?


It's been a while since I played it, so what I say might not be entirely accurate.

In the pause menu in single player, go over to stats then scroll down until a pie chart thing. It should tell you what you have completed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

I reordered my preorder and am grabbing a titan and 4k monitor. Lets see if this game was worth the wait


----------



## sepheroth003

I preordered the PC version recently. Thinking about trying to sell my 670 and grab a 970. Any opinions on if this would be worth it? Planning $150 for my card, so it will be like a $170 upgrade.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> I preordered the PC version recently. Thinking about trying to sell my 670 and grab a 970. Any opinions on if this would be worth it? Planning $150 for my card, so it will be like a $170 upgrade.


it would be worth it for way more than gta


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it would be worth it for way more than gta


Thanks, honestly don't have any problems with any other games. Been playing FC4 and really happy with the performance I am getting.


----------



## Jesse36m3

I'm ready to rape this game. Hurry upppp!


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> it would be worth it for way more than gta
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, honestly don't have any problems with any other games. Been playing FC4 and really happy with the performance I am getting.
Click to expand...

yeah buta upgrade is a upgrade is A upgrade. I have been without a rig for a few weeks due to no monitor so when this 4k monitor comes i will celebrate regardless. I ordered a xbox 360 and gta 5 so i will play that way until it hits pc.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sepheroth003*
> 
> Thanks, honestly don't have any problems with any other games. Been playing FC4 and really happy with the performance I am getting.


I was pretty pleased with the jump from a 670 to a 980. It was actually better than I had thought it would be.


----------



## Cybertox

Pre-ordered the game today for PC; will see how it turns out. Hopefully no more delays.


----------



## Puunh

HAHA NEW DELAY SEPTEMBER 24th 2018!
ALL PRE-ORDERS GET AN EXTRA $200 000 IN ONLINE CASH SO DON'T WORRY IT'LL BE WORTH IT


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> HAHA NEW DELAY *SEPTEMBER 24th 2015*!
> ALL PRE-ORDERS GET AN EXTRA $200 000 IN ONLINE CASH SO DON'T WORRY IT'LL BE WORTH IT


You called it....









Source


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> HAHA NEW DELAY *SEPTEMBER 24th 2015*!
> ALL PRE-ORDERS GET AN EXTRA $200 000 IN ONLINE CASH SO DON'T WORRY IT'LL BE WORTH IT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You called it....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Source
Click to expand...

lol its why i got a xbox 360 and the game. No i really was getting the xbox 360 for my girl but n it comes with gta v and saints row 4 for s $51 so i bought it. Figure i can get the bonus for toon transfer oh and 4k monitor will be here friday or saturday.


----------



## PMan007

Some other PC screen shots from R* :

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52408/screens-from-grand-theft-auto-v-for-pc

Plus the confirmation the game is not delayed again : Release April 14th.
Quote:


> Today, we've got an all new set of high resolution screenshots for you from the forthcoming PC version of GTAV. Arriving on April 14th, GTAV for PC is fully optimized to support all the latest and greatest hardware with an abundance of PC-specific enhancements (system specs).
> 
> Look for the official GTAV PC trailer next week


----------



## Cybertox

Now I am glad that I have pre-ordered it just a few days ago. Looking forward to replay the game on PC. My PS3 experience with the game did not impress me.


----------



## Puunh

I've always hated gaming on a tv screen from 10ft away give or take. Huge screen with no image quality. In the middle of hooking my 360 up to my 27" monitor to play battlefield on that to see if I get a more enjoyable experience. But nothing will beat the power of this pc unloading into a 1440p monitor... If only I had some games worth playing


----------



## andrews2547

Why would you play Battlefield on a 360 when you have a computer like that?


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.rockstargames.com/videos/video/8001#/?video=11267

There is the PC trailer.

Interestingly, the PC version has an exclusive radio station called "The Lab" which adds an additional 14 songs to the
already huge 240 song soundtrack. I have no doubt there will also be a user music "station" like previous GTAs have had since GTA 3.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Puunh*
> 
> I've always hated gaming on a tv screen from 10ft away give or take. Huge screen with no image quality. In the middle of hooking my 360 up to my 27" monitor to play battlefield on that to see if I get a more enjoyable experience. But nothing will beat the power of this pc unloading into a 1440p monitor... If only I had some games worth playing


The 360 is plugged up to my 4k monitor so it is a bit annoying to look at for me but eh i deal with it as i wait for the pc version

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Why would you play Battlefield on a 360 when you have a computer like that?


eh tired of waiting. A pc like that means nothing when you have been waiting 1.5 years for the game and it is not on pc.


----------



## dmasteR

http://gamingtheater.net/gta-v-supporting-vulkan-api/2015/


----------



## andrews2547

Not confirmed.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Anyone sorta stuck on the heists? I can't get passed setup for the second one. People join, see that they're the only person to have joined, and immediately leave. Nobody is willing to accept the fact that an entire crew doesn't just get generated out of thin air in a single instant?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Anyone sorta stuck on the heists? I can't get passed setup for the second one. People join, see that they're the only person to have joined, and immediately leave. Nobody is willing to accept the fact that an entire crew doesn't just get generated out of thin air in a single instant?


this is why i'm sticking to single player for now. join a crew. they are doing them together.


----------



## djthrottleboi

game seems to be available for download. i got it preordered from greenmangaming.com and they gave me the code and i went to the rockstar site and entered the code and now it is downloading.


----------



## rpsgc

Now you will experience the joy of downloading GTA V at 100KB/s (you'd think they would know there would be high demand and thus prepare accordingly, but noooo)


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Now you will experience the joy of downloading GTA V at 100KB/s (you'd think they would know there would be high demand and thus prepare accordingly, but noooo)


Download speed doesn't really matter right now unless your download speed is 20 KB/s. You won't be able to play it for another 7 days anyway.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Download speed doesn't really matter right now unless your download speed is 20 KB/s. You won't be able to play it for another 7 days anyway.


It's literally downloading at 80KB/s.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> It's literally downloading at 80KB/s.


Is this through Rockstar? Steam is maxing my connection with no problems! 110Mbps


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is this through Rockstar? Steam is maxing my connection with no problems! 110Mbps


This could also be the issue you are having.

I would comment on it, but I haven't pre-ordered it for 2 reasons.

1. I want to wait for user reviews on how well it's optimized.
2. I don't want the pre-order bonus cash. For me, that would just feel like cheating.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is this through Rockstar? Steam is maxing my connection with no problems! 110Mbps


Yes. It started alright (10MB/s) but when everyone else got their keys, it tanked, fast.


----------



## go4life

Has been pretty much full speed all the time, now the 7day wait knowing that it is fully installed already


----------



## djthrottleboi

lol mine is 96KB/s

ok its 1MB again


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This could also be the issue you are having.
> 
> I would comment on it, but I haven't pre-ordered it for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. I want to wait for user reviews on how well it's optimized.
> 2. I don't want the pre-order bonus cash. For me, that would just feel like cheating.


Cut the excuses and tell the truth, the only reason you are not pre-ordering it is because:

1.) I have no money and have to wait until the end of the month.










Pre-loaded it today. The speed was significantly faster on the 8th than it was on the 7th mainly due to lower traffic. Now got to wait until the actual release, good thing uni started so the time will pass quickly.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This could also be the issue you are having.
> 
> I would comment on it, but I haven't pre-ordered it for 2 reasons.
> 
> 1. I want to wait for user reviews on how well it's optimized.
> 2. I don't want the pre-order bonus cash. For me, that would just feel like cheating.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut the excuses and tell the truth, the only reason you are not pre-ordering it is because:
> 
> 1.) I have no money and have to wait until the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-loaded it today. The speed was significantly faster on the 8th than it was on the 7th mainly due to lower traffic. Now got to wait until the actual release, good thing uni started so the time will pass quickly.
Click to expand...

seems to have picked up in the us as well. thank god for those that shutdown their pc's at nights or when not using them. my rig is a 24/7 runner and i'm bouncing up to 3MB/s though theirs obviously a lot of people still preloading this will end in these next 4 morning hours hopefully. seems to download faster when downloading something else.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Cut the excuses and tell the truth, the only reason you are not pre-ordering it is because:
> 
> 1.) I have no money and have to wait until the end of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pre-loaded it today. The speed was significantly faster on the 8th than it was on the 7th mainly due to lower traffic. Now got to wait until the actual release, good thing uni started so the time will pass quickly.


I didn't realize the end of the month is the 15th


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-5-pc-graphics-options-in-full/


----------



## nycgtr

Oh wow it runs without 12gb of vram


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Director mode sounds awesome!


----------



## sonarctica

Indeed it does, but it would be more awesome if the director mode could be "modded" to extend the "bubble" of surroundings you could interact with during the directing, and also to extend the clip to be longer than just 30 sec.

I also hope that singleplayer mods and "trainers" (similar to "simple native trainer" from gta IV) won't end up getting me banned :S


----------



## Blze001

I pre-ordered/day 1 purchased GTA IV and a few other after-the-fact PC ports before, got burned horribly. Wait for the reviews to confirm Rockstar didn't screw up the port again before buying.

...

The pre-load finished last night. Evidently my willpower isn't as strong as I thought it was.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I pre-ordered/day 1 purchased GTA IV and a few other after-the-fact PC ports before, got burned horribly. Wait for the reviews to confirm Rockstar didn't screw up the port again before buying.
> 
> ...
> 
> The pre-load finished last night. Evidently my willpower isn't as strong as I thought it was.


It's not a port, it was made in parallel to the console version.

PC Gamer has confirmed that it comes with full SLI support (they didn't say anything about CF or AMD) from day 1. So it's good news if you have more than one nVidia GPU.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's not a port, it was made in parallel to the console version.
> 
> PC Gamer has confirmed that it comes with full SLI support (they didn't say anything about CF or AMD) from day 1. So it's good news if you have more than one nVidia GPU.


If it was developed in parallel, why did it take so long to release the PC version?


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If it was developed in parallel, why did it take so long to release the PC version?


"We made a commitment to having the core GTA team work alongside our specialist PC leads on every version of the game," Phil Hooker, Director of Technology at Rockstar North told us, speaking on the delayed release. "Since the PS4 and Xbox One share similar architecture to the PC, we were using the same team for both new console and PC versions. So while PC development was happening more or less alongside the console versions from the very beginning, carefully managing each version in this way took a lot more time than if we had a completely separate team working on the game."
http://www.techradar.com/us/news/gaming/why-gta-5-on-pc-took-so-long-to-get-here-and-why-it-was-worth-the-wait-1290506

"The PC version of Grand Theft Auto V is the result of a collaboration between the core Grand Theft Auto team and our lead PC developers from across all of Rockstar's studios," explains the Rockstar North team. "Over the past few years, we realised that in order to really improve our PC versions, the core games team had to work a lot more closely with our PC-focused developers."

"We first put this into practise with Max Payne 3 and we were really happy with the results, so the same key group that worked on Grand Theft Auto V was much more involved in the development of the PC version this time around.

"[H]aving the original team on the PC title has made a huge difference to the final game, and both our PC focused devs and the GTA team have learnt a great deal from each other."
http://www.ign.com/articles/2015/04/08/hands-on-with-gta-5-on-pc-at-4k


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> If it was developed in parallel, why did it take so long to release the PC version?


For that exact reason. The PC version was made specifically for PC and they were trying to get as many bugs out as possible. It has day 1 SLI support like I said, native 4K (they would have to make all of the textures specifically for PC) and the head of the PC team hinted at built in mod support for single player and it's the reason why it's taking extra long for them to release the PC version. They also need to try and get the game to detect when mods are installed so people with modified files that give them an unfair advantage over people without modified files are put in different servers in GTA Online.

Delaying the PC version is also something Rockstar has been doing since 2001 with GTA III. It's a marketing strategy to get more sales. If they ported GTA V to PC, then we would have had it 6-8 months after the PS3/360 version came out.

Porting = copying all of the game files over, changing the controls and adding basic graphics options (screen resolution, vsync, etc.) Example: Oddworld series (the PC versions still have PS2/3 controller icons in hint pop ups), Final Fantasy 13, GTA IV, etc.

Multiplatform (developing in parallel) = sharing the basic game files such as 3D models, voice acting, motion capture data, etc and programming specifically for that platform. Example: Max Payne 3, any Valve game, Farm Simulator, etc.


----------



## madclassic

Rockstar really did it right/justice this time. The wait will be worth it. My preload is done. Now I'm just waiting til it unlocks.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Rockstar really did it right/justice this time. The wait will be worth it. My preload is done. Now I'm just waiting til it unlocks.


we should get to play a day or 2 early since we waited so long and preordered. call it mini beta or something.


----------



## TPCbench

I just noticed this in the system requirements of Grand Theft Auto V at the Steam store page http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/
Quote:


> Other requirements: Installation and online play requires log-in to Rockstar Games Social Club (13+) network; *internet connection required for* activation, online play, and *periodic entitlement verification*


Does it mean that the game will stop running if you don't have an internet connection for a certain amount of time ? It looks like an "always online" DRM


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I just noticed this in the system requirements of Grand Theft Auto V at the Steam store page http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Other requirements: Installation and online play requires log-in to Rockstar Games Social Club (13+) network; *internet connection required for* activation, online play, and *periodic entitlement verification*
> 
> 
> 
> Does it mean that the game will stop running if you don't have an internet connection for a certain amount of time ? It looks like an "always online" DRM
Click to expand...

kinda rockstar social club was verified to be the connection to all the gta v copies. it will be like gta IV where you activate with net then maybe every now and then it will want to check the game for hacks though that part wasn't part of gta 4


----------



## invincible20xx

hope day 1 cf support will be there, my dual r9 290 @ 1000mhz and 3770k @ 4.4 ghz better play this game maxed out at 1080p with constant 60 fps !

been holding forever on this game didn't want to spoil it on ps3


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I just noticed this in the system requirements of Grand Theft Auto V at the Steam store page http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/
> Does it mean that the game will stop running if you don't have an internet connection for a certain amount of time ? It looks like an "always online" DRM


An internet connection is required to activate the game, which is pretty standard these days, especially for games on Steam.

Also the periodic entitlement verification means you would only have to sign in once every 30 days (it's usually 30 days), which again is something you need to do on Steam as well to keep playing your games if you start it in offline mode all the time.


----------



## dmasteR

For those who bought the Steam Version.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/

Right on the page it will say when the game unlocks for you.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For those who bought the Steam Version.
> 
> http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/
> 
> Right on the page it will say when the game unlocks for you.


Basically it unlocks right before midnight before 14'th


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Basically it unlocks right before midnight before 14'th


It unlocks at 13th at 00:00 BST UK (14th at 11:00 Sydney, 13th at 19:00 New York, 13th at 16:00 Los Angeles)


----------



## Curleyyy

Where's the cheapest place to get it?


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive bought the box set, WIth my activation code im going to get, how many times can I activate the game?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ive bought the box set, WIth my activation code im going to get, how many times can I activate the game?


If it's with Rockstar Social Club, then I don't think there is a limit.


----------



## invincible20xx

really hoping that my rig will pull this game off constant 60 fps maxed out @ 1080p , crossing fingers really let's pray the port is GOOD !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Where's the cheapest place to get it?


its been on greenmangaming for $45 for a while


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If it's with Rockstar Social Club, then I don't think there is a limit.


Thanks mate, good to know


----------



## Curleyyy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its been on greenmangaming for $45 for a while


Show's it for $75 -- humble has it for $59


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> really hoping that my rig will pull this game off constant 60 fps maxed out @ 1080p , crossing fingers really let's pray the port is GOOD !


Well PC Gamer said you need at least a GTX 760 to run it at 4K 30 fps (this will be either at pre-set low or lowest). Your rig should have no problems maxed at 1080p with a constant 60 fps. I wouldn't be surprised if you could max it out and get 120 fps constant.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Thanks mate, good to know


I found out you there is no limit. You only need to activate once, when you have done that you shouldn't have to activate it ever again. You just need to sign into your Rockstar Social Club. There is no limit as to how many computers you can sign into, but you can't be signed in on more than one computer at a time.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Curleyyy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> its been on greenmangaming for $45 for a while
> 
> 
> 
> Show's it for $75 -- humble has it for $59
Click to expand...

your in australia so thats why lol.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *ssiperko*
> 
> $52.00 here.
> 
> SS
> 
> 
> 
> You'd buy at a shady grey market cdkey site to save $8? Really?
> 
> Even GMG is cheaper than that. Not to mention Nuuvem.
Click to expand...

lol its what i was thinking but eh its his money.


----------



## dmasteR

Recommended specs are high settings 1080p60fps. Confirmed by R* employee on GTAForums.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Recommended specs are high settings 1080p60fps. Confirmed by R* employee on GTAForums.


Hopefully that means my sig rig can run it at 1080p 60fps at pre-set medium


----------



## dmasteR

I assume this applies to PC as well. Can't wait for my exclusive content haha.


----------



## PedroC1999

That applies only to pc IIRC


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> 
> 
> I assume this applies to PC as well. Can't wait for my exclusive content haha.


If you've played it on console and have your PSN/XBL linked to your RSSC account, then yes, you will get that content.

If you don't have your PSN/XBL linked to your RSSC, you should do it before you play it on PC.

Chances are they are going to release that content to everyone after a couple of years even if you haven't played it on a console before.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> That applies only to pc IIRC


Negative. Applied to Xbox One / PS4 as well.

EDIT: Just found the article

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52337/details-on-exclusive-content-for-returning-gtav-players-on


----------



## djthrottleboi

yep applies to ps4/xbone


----------



## Swolern

Holy crap this thread has been around since 2011!! Cant believe its going to finally release!!!


----------



## andrews2547

This thread was started the day the first trailer was released


----------



## Cybertox

Too bad the Cognoscenti from GTA IV is not in GTA V, we need a Maybach counterpart in GTA V. Imagine rolling in a bullet proof black Maybach with your crew and owning kids left and right. That is something that I would like to experience in GTA Online.


----------



## PedroC1999

The way I see it, once modders get to grips with the mechanics and the designing of the cars, Rockstar will pick up the bat and maybe base they're designs for future DLC off of them!

SO, what sort of mods are you looking forward to the most?


----------



## h2spartan

So Is the PC version DRM free or will I have to be connected to the internet to play single player?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So Is the PC version DRM free or will I have to be connected to the internet to play single player?


You will have to sign in online at least once per month, once you do so you can play story mode offline. Social Club is the only DRM and it does not require you to be constantly online in order to play the game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *h2spartan*
> 
> So Is the PC version DRM free or will I have to be connected to the internet to play single player?


It's not DRM free, but you will need to sign into Rockstar Social Club at least once every 30 days to play the single player which is pretty standard for digital distribution for games. I'm not sure if you will have to sign into Rockstar Social Club if you have the physical copy for PC.


----------



## djthrottleboi





what just happened. gta V titan x?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what just happened. gta V titan x?


I aint even mad, that video was fabulous.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what just happened. gta V titan x?
> 
> 
> 
> I aint even mad, that video was fabulous.
Click to expand...

lol ikr. rofl


----------



## G woodlogger

Caved and ordered from steam even though i had a cheap 45 Eur physical copy pre-ordered


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G woodlogger*
> 
> Caved and ordered from steam even though i had a cheap 45 Eur physical copy pre-ordered


if you have a rockstar key you dont need steam. it will have issues anyway since the steam version is the regular rockstar version with steam laying on top of it.


----------



## Nestala

To be fair, the Rockstar Social Club client is decent and fairly quick to use, I can put up with that no problem. I'm just glad Games for Windows Live is finally gone and not present for GTA V.
Games for Windows Live still annoys me in GTA IV.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what just happened. gta V titan x?


The maker of that could have at least used a screenshot from the PS4 or Xbone version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> To be fair, the Rockstar Social Club client is decent and fairly quick to use, I can put up with that no problem. I'm just glad Games for Windows Live is finally gone and not present for GTA V.
> Games for Windows Live still annoys me in GTA IV.


Don't worry, not even Microsoft support it anymore.


----------



## G woodlogger

I know, but it is still easier and want to make use of my 40mbps line.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> To be fair, the Rockstar Social Club client is decent and fairly quick to use, I can put up with that no problem. I'm just glad Games for Windows Live is finally gone and not present for GTA V.
> Games for Windows Live still annoys me in GTA IV.


yep it sure is which is why they are using it this time.


----------



## h2spartan

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You will have to sign in online at least once per month, once you do so you can play story mode offline. Social Club is the only DRM and it does not require you to be constantly online in order to play the game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't know if they are an authorized reseller, but they are legit.
> It's not DRM free, but you will need to sign into Rockstar Social Club at least once every 30 days to play the single player which is pretty standard for digital distribution for games. I'm not sure if you will have to sign into Rockstar Social Club if you have the physical copy for PC.


Thanks guys! +1 rep


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what just happened. gta V titan x?
> 
> 
> 
> The maker of that could have at least used a screenshot from the PS4 or Xbone version.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nestala*
> 
> To be fair, the Rockstar Social Club client is decent and fairly quick to use, I can put up with that no problem. I'm just glad Games for Windows Live is finally gone and not present for GTA V.
> Games for Windows Live still annoys me in GTA IV.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry, not even Microsoft support it anymore.
Click to expand...

lol they dont support microsoft anymore you mean. their drm was horrible.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol they dont support microsoft anymore you mean. their drm was horrible.


Actually I was talking about Microsoft not supporting GFWL, but that as well


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> lol they dont support microsoft anymore you mean. their drm was horrible.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually I was talking about Microsoft not supporting GFWL, but that as well
Click to expand...

they were trying to make money off gfwl and failed horribly. Microsoft wont do that again. Meanwhile 1 day 4 hours left until launch.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they were trying to make money off gfwl and failed horribly. Microsoft wont do that again. Meanwhile 1 day 4 hours left until launch.


They will do that again with "Xbox Live for Windows" which they have already confirmed will be included with Windows 10, features everything GFWL had, except it's not the same as GFWL apparently.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> they were trying to make money off gfwl and failed horribly. Microsoft wont do that again. Meanwhile 1 day 4 hours left until launch.
> 
> 
> 
> They will do that again with "Xbox Live for Windows" which they have already confirmed will be included with Windows 10, features everything GFWL had, except it's not the same as GFWL apparently.
Click to expand...

i think its because they will be linking xbone with win 10 somehow. same platform type thing almost.


----------



## PMan007

New driver for Nvidia user available :

http://www.nvidia.com/download/driverResults.aspx/83819/en-us (Not available on GeForce experience yet )

We are getting there.......


----------



## PedroC1999

Ive got GTA ordered on release day delivery with Amazon, the Disk version of course.

How many Disk's? Ive seen people say 7 but want to know for sure?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ive got GTA ordered on release day delivery with Amazon, the Disk version of course.
> 
> How many Disk's? Ive seen people say 7 but want to know for sure?


I bought Hardline not so long ago and it was 6 discs, I would assume GTA V will be 8 if not more.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ive got GTA ordered on release day delivery with Amazon, the Disk version of course.
> 
> How many Disk's? Ive seen people say 7 but want to know for sure?


7 DVD's. Oh and there's a 5GB Patch you need to download after that as well!


----------



## PedroC1999

What sort of disk was Hardline one (DVD RW etc, max storage per single disk?)

Lets work it out, 65gb divided by how much is in one, rounded up to a whole number.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Ive got GTA ordered on release day delivery with Amazon, the Disk version of course.
> 
> How many Disk's? Ive seen people say 7 but want to know for sure?


It is 7 DVDs.


----------



## PedroC1999

Alright thanks, good to know


----------



## djthrottleboi

1 hour 6 minutes


----------



## Cybertox

People counting down the time, lol. Enjoy your sleepless night. I am off to bed.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> People counting down the time, lol. Enjoy your sleepless night. I am off to bed.


lol its the afternoon and 1 hour is not far at all.


----------



## Swolern

*Damn it looks good!!*


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> *Damn it looks good!!*


i'm playing in 4k igpu


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm playing in 4k igpu


Kidding about the iGPU part right? lol


----------



## pm1109

It's nearly here.
First time playing it.
Glad we can explore the entire map from the start
Gonna be epic boys


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> People counting down the time, lol. Enjoy your sleepless night. I am off to bed.


There are different time zones, the UK receives it at midnight while somewhere in the States it may be 3PM


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> i'm playing in 4k igpu
> 
> 
> 
> Kidding about the iGPU part right? lol
Click to expand...

nope i traded with a ocn member my 780ti kpe for his titan sent him the kpe and he got it and he had my full address but he still sent the titan to the wrong address so i have no gpu. #screwed. #lifeinvaded


----------



## KRAAG

I'm hoping that some kind soul will be able to tear themselves away from GTAV long enough to do a benchmark or two with their specific hardware... I will be waiting to purchase based on other members initial reviews (looking at 660 owners...)


----------



## Swolern

My goodness this game is SO SICK!!! SOOO worth the wait!!!


----------



## pengs

Just played it for about an hour. *Runs at 60fps* solid and it's not too hard on GPU power either with MSAA x4 and everything on max, I could easily run it w/o using XF on one 290X. The only thing I haven't toyed with is the extended view distances.

Ran the benchmark with a slight stutter every so often but that was also 60fps solid, vsync on.


----------



## kot0005

Damm my 980 classifithebarely runs tis game at max settings.Game uses 3.8 gb vram for Mac settings @ 1200p


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Just played it for about an hour. *Runs at 60fps* solid and it's not too hard on GPU power either with MSAA x4 and everything on max, I could easily run it w/o using XF on one 290X. The only thing I haven't toyed with is the extended view distances.
> 
> Ran the benchmark with a slight stutter every so often but that was also 60fps solid, vsync on.


hey man do u mean that i can run this game absolutely maxed out @ rock solid constant 60 fps @ 1080p with my sig rig ?

thanks !


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kot0005*
> 
> Damm my 980 classifithebarely runs tis game at max settings.Game uses 3.8 gb vram for Mac settings @ 1200p


some of that is your mac still holding resources which i dont get. mac uses gpu vram but it will use cpu to render everything desktop and send it to the gpu. least this is what i observed for my hack


----------



## dade_kash_xD

Anyone having issues logging into GTA V online?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dade_kash_xD*
> 
> Anyone having issues logging into GTA V online?


not i besides being in a empty server when it first went up because everyone else was stuck updating.


----------



## FEAR.

Game seems to run fine for a few minutes then freezes. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## xSociety

I'm crashing at the same spot every time during the Michael mission where his son is on the boat.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> Game seems to run fine for a few minutes then freezes. Anyone else experience this?


Ya after about 30 or so minutes. Freeze that i cant alt out of, have to reboot. Im on 350.12 driver. Could be OC, going to try stock clocks.


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Ya after about 30 or so minutes. Freeze that i cant alt out of, have to reboot. Im on 350.12 driver. Could be OC, going to try stock clocks.


Same problem, it locks up completely and I have to reboot. I'll try updating drivers.


----------



## djthrottleboi

all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.


----------



## xSociety

Not only am I crashing at the same spot during this mission, right before I get to the point where it crashes, none of the textures have loaded properly in the area, no matter how fast or slow I drive to the spot. I played for an hour or so without issue before this mission however.


----------



## Vlasov_581

This game is running flawlessly. Xbox360 profile transfer was a breeze. Online is working like the console. Everything was right where I left it. Only one bug. Saved outfits did not transfer. Had to redo those. Other than that, all is well


----------



## pm1109

Delay after delay and it's still buggy
Well Done Rockstar


----------



## EnzoLT

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I'm crashing at the same spot every time during the Michael mission where his son is on the boat.


Same here. What i did was take a different route (made a left from Michaels house) instead of following the default GPS.

I think it just crashes with either Michael missions or Michaels area in general. There will be another Franklin/Michael mission later and it crashes as well.


----------



## Swolern

Well played for about an hour with stock GPU clocks and no crashing yet. Looks like my instability was due to my gpu PC.


----------



## cones

Was messing around for about 2 hours and not a single crash, haven't spent more then 5 minutes on online.


----------



## Tennobanzai

What is everyone doing for FFAA, MSAA, Nvidia TXAA, and soft shadows? I'm trying to play at the best quality.


----------



## sonarctica

Was it so that you can own 2 appartments and have a total of 20 cars? Or can you only use one at the time? CAuse i can sell the old for 160k.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What is everyone doing for FFAA, MSAA, Nvidia TXAA, and soft shadows? I'm trying to play at the best quality.


When in 4k as i am now i don't need AA at all, specially when 2x msaa kicks the fps from 60 down to 35 or 47 fps.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What is everyone doing for FFAA, MSAA, Nvidia TXAA, and soft shadows? I'm trying to play at the best quality.


PCSS & TXAA are definitely the best visually. Although it eats vram up to 4800mb on my rig @ 1440p, so you may experience some stutter. I was using 2xTXAA, there is very little visual difference between 2x & 4x TXAA @ 1440p 27inches. Those soft shadows are gorgeous though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.


No crashes at all in Multiplayer









Haven't tried SP yet, but crashing doesn't seem widespread to be honest.


----------



## pengs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> hey man do u mean that i can run this game absolutely maxed out @ rock solid constant 60 fps @ 1080p with my sig rig ?
> 
> thanks !


Should be buttery smooth. There is here-say that it's pretty smooth on something like a 670.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No crashes at all in Multiplayer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't tried SP yet, but crashing doesn't seem widespread to be honest.


Yeah, 5 hrs on the 15.4 beta that was released today and no crashes, crossfire the whole time *finds wood to knock on*


----------



## madclassic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What is everyone doing for FFAA, MSAA, Nvidia TXAA, and soft shadows? I'm trying to play at the best quality.


I maxed everything out to see how best quality would run and I was getting 30fps and less.
I've decided to go for a more balanced approach because I value 60fps more than ultra settings that my eyes really can't discern that much of a difference.

There seems to be tons of graphics options and advanced graphics options. If you guys can find a blog/post/guide for each settings that would be very helpful.
Basically need a GTA5 Tweakguide.
Thanks!


----------



## Nestala

Anyone here have performance numbers with and without the new AMD drivers?


----------



## Cybertox

I cant even play the game, the ******ed steam client is not downloading the remaining 100 mbs of the patch. Paused and resumed the download as well as restarted steam multiple times already.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Not only am I crashing at the same spot during this mission, right before I get to the point where it crashes, none of the textures have loaded properly in the area, no matter how fast or slow I drive to the spot. I played for an hour or so without issue before this mission however.


I passed that part with no issues.

Found out that it was my Gpu memory OC was the culprit of my crashes/freezes. Core OCs fine, but I barley touch memory and I get crashes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I cant even play the game, the ******ed steam client is not downloading the remaining 100 mbs of the patch. Paused and resumed the download as well as restarted steam multiple times already.


Try and launch the game so that it prepares to launch, that kicked the download in for me.

Makes me laugh though, go to all the trouble to preload the game and there's still a patch this morning.

[EDIT] Nope, the download keeps stopping.


----------



## xSociety

What size is you guys' GTA folder? Mine is 60.6 GB. I read that once it get unlocked it goes to 80 something?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> What size is you guys' GTA folder? Mine is 60.6 GB. I read that once it get unlocked it goes to 80 something?


Been playing for a while. Still only 60.4GB.


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> What size is you guys' GTA folder? Mine is 60.6 GB. I read that once it get unlocked it goes to 80 something?


Nope. Mine is about ~60 GB and I already played and had no issues so far.


----------



## RaleighStClair

This game is glorious at 1440p maxed, FXAA. It just _blows out_ the PS4 version I have been playing recently -- in prep for the PC version. This just goes to show how much mid range PCs are ahead of the current gen consoles. It's insane.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

How will it run on a single r9 290 @ 4k? Doesn't have to be maxed. I want to see some benches!


----------



## Silent Scone

I'm hitting 100-144 fps consistantly with three TITAN X at 1440p. Only thing not maxed is MSAA settings which is at 4X


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm hitting 100-144 fps consistantly with three TITAN X at 1440p. Only thing not maxed is MSAA settings which is at 4X


is your monitor 120 hz ? 3 x titans cool


----------



## Hl86

With G-Sync its butter smooth. Preps up for that.


----------



## DeScheep

Almost there


----------



## jameschisholm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I cant even play the game, the ******ed steam client is not downloading the remaining 100 mbs of the patch. Paused and resumed the download as well as restarted steam multiple times already.


possible to verify local files?


----------



## djthrottleboi

i run it in 60 fps no problem.


----------



## Evangelion

Hello everyone! I have a quick dumb question. Don't know if its been asked already, but here it goes.

I'm going to be picking up the retail version of the game today and I'm planning on getting a copy on Steam when it goes on sale for like $7 eventually. My question is, if I buy the retail version, will I be able to log in with the same Rockstar account to play the game on Steam? Or will I have to make a new account? I'm not against digital distribution or anything, I have about 250 games on Steam and 20 on Origin. I just like having all my PC games organized on a shelf because I'm crazy like that. Usually, I tend to go for the physical copy of the game just so I can put it on my shelf and then I eventually pick up a digital copy on Steam.

I'm thinking about giving the extra key to my brother whenever it goes on sale on Steam, so using the extra copy is not a big deal for me. I just want to make sure that I can use the same account for the retail version on Steam and not have to make another one. That way I don't have to use all these different accounts for my digital PC games because as we all now that gets kinda annoying (especially with Steam, Origin, Uplay, etc).

Just want to avoid making things complicated even though this post might make it sound like I'm not.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Evangelion*
> 
> Hello everyone! I have a quick dumb question. Don't know if its been asked already, but here it goes.
> 
> I'm going to be picking up the retail version of the game today and I'm planning on getting a copy on Steam when it goes on sale for like $7 eventually. My question is, if I buy the retail version, will I be able to log in with the same Rockstar account to play the game on Steam? Or will I have to make a new account? I'm not against digital distribution or anything, I have about 250 games on Steam and 20 on Origin. I just like having all my PC games organized on a shelf because I'm crazy like that. Usually, I tend to go for the physical copy of the game just so I can put it on my shelf and then I eventually pick up a digital copy on Steam.
> 
> I'm thinking about giving the extra key to my brother whenever it goes on sale on Steam, so using the extra copy is not a big deal for me. I just want to make sure that I can use the same account for the retail version on Steam and not have to make another one. That way I don't have to use all these different accounts for my digital PC games because as we all now that gets kinda annoying (especially with Steam, Origin, Uplay, etc).
> 
> Just want to avoid making things complicated even though this post might make it sound like I'm not.


You will need another RSSC account if you are going to have one retail copy and one Steam copy. Also the retail copy won't work with Steam, so for the retail one you will have to add it as a non-steam game and any updates for it will come directly from Rockstars servers (which do get very slow compared to Steams) rather than from Steam.


----------



## Thetbrett

sigh. 2 years waiting. 2 hours to install 7 discs, 6-7 hours first day 5 bg patch download. Work tomorrow..sigh..I'm going to bed.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> sigh. 2 years waiting. 2 hours to install 7 discs, 6-7 hours first day 5 bg patch download. Work tomorrow..sigh..I'm going to bed.


This.......but my game keeps crashing to desktop after so many minutes of playing. Almost like my GPU is failing it seems like (game just locks up and I hear a Windows beep in the background). Alt tab out, the exe has stopped responding, some sort of DX error.

Ugh.

And THIS, is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't want to buy on release day. -_- Stupid me and having my birthday money handy.


----------



## Evangelion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You will need another RSSC account if you are going to have one retail copy and one Steam copy. Also the retail copy won't work with Steam, so for the retail one you will have to add it as a non-steam game and any updates for it will come directly from Rockstars servers (which do get very slow compared to Steams) rather than from Steam.


Ah ok, I figured as much. I knew that the retail version wouldn't work with Steam, I just thought that I could give the code that I would get on Steam to my brother and use the RSSC account from my retail one just to log in on Steam.

I might just give the retail code to my brother and when I eventually get it on Steam I'll add it to my RSSC. Thanks for the response!


----------



## kooldog

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> sigh. 2 years waiting. 2 hours to install 7 discs, 6-7 hours first day 5 bg patch download. Work tomorrow..sigh..I'm going to bed.


i hear you brother


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This.......but my game keeps crashing to desktop after so many minutes of playing. Almost like my GPU is failing it seems like (game just locks up and I hear a Windows beep in the background). Alt tab out, the exe has stopped responding, some sort of DX error.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> And THIS, is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't want to buy on release day. -_- Stupid me and having my birthday money handy.


Do you have any spaces or non-english characters (including things like [email protected]#$%^&*) in your Windows username?

Apparently that's what's causing the crashes somehow.


----------



## KRAAG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> my game keeps crashing to desktop after so many minutes of playing


Also try reverting any OCs to stock clocks, I've read a few instances of this helping with crashing.


----------



## jameschisholm

Anyone with a GTX 780 Ti running 1440p, what fps you getting and what settings?


----------



## crucible

Anyone know how I can back up the setup files so I can reinstall the game? Windows 10 is only a few months away and I really don't want to download 65 GB again on my 2 mbps connection.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone know how I can back up the setup files so I can reinstall the game? Windows 10 is only a few months away and I really don't want to download 65 GB again on my 2 mbps connection.


Steam Copy? If so you can just copy the whole GTA V Folder from Steam. Not sure about the RockStar copies.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Are that many of you guys having issues? Or is everyone else just enjoying the game? I am away from the PC but when I booted it up this morning, patches and installation went buttery smooth. Played the campaign for about 30mns, tried online, used the Rockstar editing tool and again, no problems whatsoever.


----------



## Outcasst

Anyone else not a huge fan of the overpowering depth of field effect?


----------



## Nestala

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Are that many of you guys having issues? Or is everyone else just enjoying the game? I am away from the PC but when I booted it up this morning, patches and installation went buttery smooth. Played the campaign for about 30mns, tried online, used the Rockstar editing tool and again, no problems whatsoever.


Same here, everything went as smooth as it could've gone







. I need to tinker with graphics settings a bit, too see what settings I can maintain a fluid 60 fps with. Currently I'm able to play at very high textures and most other stuff at high, with FXAA on and MSAAx2, on 1080p.
Since I returned my GTX 970, I'm back to my old HD 7950 again







. Still waiting on that 390X release.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anyone else not a huge fan of the overpowering depth of field effect?


Well just turn it off then? It's what I've done.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone know how I can back up the setup files so I can reinstall the game? Windows 10 is only a few months away and I really don't want to download 65 GB again on my 2 mbps connection.


The Windows 10 install is going to work like a regular Windows update, so you won't have to reinstall any programs. If you have the Steam version and do want to back it up, just copy and paste the GTA V folder, then when you want to restore it, copy and paste it back into the Steam folder then verify game cache. You will have to re-download 100 MB at the most.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Outcasst*
> 
> Anyone else not a huge fan of the overpowering depth of field effect?


You can lower the depth of field or turn it off completely in the options.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.


I have played about 4 hours today with only 1 crash. No other problems here.


----------



## NameZ

The game runs amazing. No regrets of preordering it.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

The auto adjustment did everything perfect for me. Everything is on high, textures on Medium, no AA (just FXAA) and no special settings like long shadows. Get super smooth fps on my Laptop. If you ever put butter in the microwave, the result is how my game runs









I posted this in another thread but again, works flawlessly. This was uploaded straight from the editing tool.


----------



## rpsgc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.


I'm not a R* defender (far from it), but those look like driver issues. Now, do you really want to be like the dumb masses that blamed Vista for NVIDIA's crappy drivers?


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The Windows 10 install is going to work like a regular Windows update, so you won't have to reinstall any programs. If you have the Steam version and do want to back it up, just copy and paste the GTA V folder, then when you want to restore it, copy and paste it back into the Steam folder then verify game cache. You will have to re-download 100 MB at the most.
> You can lower the depth of field or turn it off completely in the options.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Steam Copy? If so you can just copy the whole GTA V Folder from Steam. Not sure about the RockStar copies.


Nope. Bought locally so its an R* copy. Can I just backup the game folder? This is what I always do on my steam games. Whenever I reformat (why I mentioned Windows 10) just paste the game where I want it then click install in steam.


----------



## Blze001

It took me forever to finally get to the servers for GTA Online, but the game installation and singleplayer is working smoothly. Makin my 780's fans earn their living, but nothing too horrible!


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> This.......but my game keeps crashing to desktop after so many minutes of playing. Almost like my GPU is failing it seems like (game just locks up and I hear a Windows beep in the background). Alt tab out, the exe has stopped responding, some sort of DX error.
> 
> Ugh.
> 
> And THIS, is EXACTLY the reason why I didn't want to buy on release day. -_- Stupid me and having my birthday money handy.


Im having the exact same problem. 7970 crossfire setup for me. Sometimes it will lockup completely requiring a reset, and others it will throw me a fatal error code saying "failed to initialize". Otherwise it plays great even maxed out at 1440p. I'm going to try turning my clock speeds back to stock on my GPUs. My account name doesnt include any odd characters but for the sake of troubleshooting ill try that fix later. If you happen to find a solution please update us and ill do the same. I doubt we are the only two having this issue.


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thetbrett*
> 
> sigh. 2 years waiting. 2 hours to install 7 discs, 6-7 hours first day 5 bg patch download. Work tomorrow..sigh..I'm going to bed.


If they are going to charge full retail price and include 7 DVD's.. I guess they might as well have included 1 or 2 Blu-Ray discs for those that have those drives. In fact, it's a pity that Blu-Ray drives aren't more ubiquitous (which would also make them cheaper), especially considering that lots of people have data caps.


----------



## ImmortalTorment

Someone with a r9 290 please post benches at 4k!


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Runs buttery smooth on my rig! Not bad Rockstar...
Got it from Steam Russia for 35$ and 1hour 40 minutes of download.


----------



## mindm4ster

anyone here got it on SocialClub ?

I can't even play it without crash - logging out of SC


----------



## sergeym

Anybody else is having issues with Benchmark test? For me it attempts to start first mission, displays bunch of tests and finally displays Mission Failure when doing jet flyover.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Those of you having crashing issues: check your overclock. Game is extremely sensitive to GPU overclocks it seems. Been playing for about 6 hours straight here, no crashing...no gpu overclock.

(Directed at the guy with the 7970 at 1200MHz when stock speed is 900 something, and then blaming rockstar.


----------



## Alphonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergeym*
> 
> Anybody else is having issues with Benchmark test? For me it attempts to start first mission, displays bunch of tests and finally displays Mission Failure when doing jet flyover.


Haha yep I had the exact same issue. I attempted the benchmark before ever starting the game and had the same thing happen. I'm not sure if perhaps it works better after you actually start in the story... Will try that tonight.


----------



## saint19

All people playing GTA V and my steam account is still downloading the game.









I did the pre load normally, 3 or 4 days ago and after the preload my HDD still have 20GB free. The problems started here, I tried to do the install and after some minutes (a lot of minutes really) steam give me an error that says that my HDD was full. I check the HDD and the system was correct, was full....where the hell gone the 20GB free that was after the preload? After of release another 12GB the game installed properly.

I was happy, I hit the play button and I get the error "Failed to Start Game (Missing Executable)", I follow the steps on the steam page for the error but nothing works, so, I move on to the second step. Verify the game libraries...and what happen next? I see how my HDD now have 110GB free and the 65GB download start again from 0%...

Bad experience...I did the pre load for nothing because at this time I am downloading the game again. I hope than this time the things works because I really want play this...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> All people playing GTA V and my steam account is still downloading the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the pre load normally, 3 or 4 days ago and after the preload my HDD still have 20GB free. The problems started here, I tried to do the install and after some minutes (a lot of minutes really) steam give me an error that says that my HDD was full. I check the HDD and the system was correct, was full....where the hell gone the 20GB free that was after the preload? After of release another 12GB the game installed properly.
> 
> I was happy, I hit the play button and I get the error "Failed to Start Game (Missing Executable)", I follow the steps on the steam page for the error but nothing works, so, I move on to the second step. Verify the game libraries...and what happen next? I see how my HDD now have 110GB free and the 65GB download start again from 0%...
> 
> Bad experience...I did the pre load for nothing because at this time I am downloading the game again. I hope than this time the things works because I really want play this...


I think you need at least 120 GB free to download and install GTA V. It doubles the amount needed while unpacking but once it's finished, it deletes the packed version automatically bringing the folder size back down to 60 GB.


----------



## blackeyedcheese

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergeym*
> 
> Anybody else is having issues with Benchmark test? For me it attempts to start first mission, displays bunch of tests and finally displays Mission Failure when doing jet flyover.


I had the same thing happen, if you play the prologue first it will work as it should.


----------



## InsideJob

I played for 3-4 hours last night with a single crash that I believe was my own problem from setting some graphics a bit too high. Game just closed down, no task manager messages or anything. Lowered a few things and no more problems. I do notice some rather dramatic stuttering going on, mainly when driving around. Anyone else having problems with this?


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rpsgc*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a R* defender (far from it), but those look like driver issues. Now, do you really want to be like the dumb masses that blamed Vista for NVIDIA's crappy drivers?
Click to expand...

the steam issues is not a driver issue. this all should have been minor bugs not game stopping bugs with the time they took to prepare and how can i be dumb like the masses when i'm playing with 60fps no problem? this here shows that you fail to pay attention. roflmao









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.
> 
> 
> 
> I have played about 4 hours today with only 1 crash. No other problems here.
Click to expand...

i haven't had any crashes at all and gameplay is smooth.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> All people playing GTA V and my steam account is still downloading the game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did the pre load normally, 3 or 4 days ago and after the preload my HDD still have 20GB free. The problems started here, I tried to do the install and after some minutes (a lot of minutes really) steam give me an error that says that my HDD was full. I check the HDD and the system was correct, was full....where the hell gone the 20GB free that was after the preload? After of release another 12GB the game installed properly.
> 
> I was happy, I hit the play button and I get the error "Failed to Start Game (Missing Executable)", I follow the steps on the steam page for the error but nothing works, so, I move on to the second step. Verify the game libraries...and what happen next? I see how my HDD now have 110GB free and the 65GB download start again from 0%...
> 
> Bad experience...I did the pre load for nothing because at this time I am downloading the game again. I hope than this time the things works because I really want play this...
> 
> 
> 
> I think you need at least 120 GB free to download and install GTA V. It doubles the amount needed while unpacking but once it's finished, it deletes the packed version automatically bringing the folder size back down to 60 GB.
Click to expand...

only need 65GB and thats with extra room left over. my rockstar unpacked is only 60.4GB steam may be a little bit bigger but not by much unless you're downloading the game twice.


----------



## sergeym

Enabling MSAA seems to indroduce artifact in corner of the screen on my 7970Ghz. Framerate stays good, but those artifacts are annoying.


----------



## vmatt1203

Does anyone know if you can freely transfer online characters back and forward from pc to ps4? I really want to get it for pc but if its a one way transfer I would likely just sell my ps4 since GTA V was the only reason I have it; seeing as MGSV is coming to pc and not really interested in any exclusives.. and I could buy a AMD 295x2 with the money I could sell my console and cards for









Edit: Also has anyone tried 21:9 ar yet? If 21:9 isn't supported that's a deal breaker for pc seeing as it is my only monitor now...


----------



## Ramzinho

Guys.. how is the game.. how is the game play? graphics fidelity ? is it running smooth? hiccups ? I'm debating about buying this game... and the mentioned prior is what makes me decide on buying a game


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys.. how is the game.. how is the game play? graphics fidelity ? is it running smooth? hiccups ? I'm debating about buying this game... and the mentioned prior is what makes me decide on buying a game


So far I've only played for about an hour. Having a really hard time getting the game to run smooth in sli and 4k. Frame rates are high, but the game just doesn't feel smooth. Like high frame times or something.


----------



## doogk

Played a couple hours last night, 1 crash. Other than that, smooth 60fps with no hiccups.


----------



## wstanci3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Anyone with a GTX 780 Ti running 1440p, what fps you getting and what settings?


My settings
Graphics:
2x MSAA
All other settings Very High
AFx16 (why the hell not)
Population variety lower because of Vram









Currently playing at average of ~55 frames. Lowest I've seen is 30 frames when **** was hitting the fan. Typically stays around 60 frames.


----------



## keikei

*GTA 5 PC fix list*


----------



## Blze001

Whelp, my cars are gonna be stock, looks like. I'll never reach the required amount of wins for the parts.


----------



## Ramzinho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Whelp, my cars are gonna be stock, looks like. I'll never reach the required amount of wins for the parts.


didn't pre purchase get like 1million in game or something ?


----------



## Jesse36m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Whelp, my cars are gonna be stock, looks like. I'll never reach the required amount of wins for the parts.


It's really not that hard. Just do some races, buy a fast car, upgrade it, race with it and win. Hardest part is getting to lvl 100 for max armor. I'm 98 right now and it's just teasing me.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> I played for 3-4 hours last night with a single crash that I believe was my own problem from setting some graphics a bit too high. Game just closed down, no task manager messages or anything. Lowered a few things and no more problems. I do notice some rather dramatic stuttering going on, mainly when driving around. Anyone else having problems with this?


Yes, I also ended up lowering various settings I'd raised after the game crashed. I then made just a few changes and it was more stable from that point on.

This release is a bit rough IMHO. For me even worse than the BF4 release.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Yes, I also ended up lowering various settings I'd raised after the game crashed. I then made just a few changes and it was more stable from that point on.
> 
> This release is a bit rough IMHO. For me even worse than the BF4 release.


Did you enable pagefile??


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> Guys.. how is the game.. how is the game play? graphics fidelity ? is it running smooth? hiccups ? I'm debating about buying this game... and the mentioned prior is what makes me decide on buying a game


It's a bit buggy right now. I would wait, I kinda wish I would have, plus the price would have been better.









Regarding the graphics settings issues, to fix the crashing I reset everything back to default settings, then just set refresh to 144 Hz, and turned Vsync off. No other changes and no more crashing after that.


----------



## Azefore

-Repost from a different thread but I'll c/p here since this is the main thread.

I played a good 6-7 hours with my buddy last night.

Once I finished unpacking on my 4TB drive I didn't have to download any updates or anything extra and could immediately jump on to the servers. Currently moving the Steam folder back to my SSD, it's ~70GB compared to the 100+ GB it took during install so you do need roughly 120gb (give or take) for installation to avoid a disk write error for the Steam install.

The game runs great, no huge dips, lowest fps I saw on my small OC 780 @ 1440p with everything max except for some distance scaling settings (to avoid max VRAM usage) was ~53 fps with v-sync enabled. However after the play session the GPU was hitting ~65c which is pretty toasty, CPU was pretty heat soaked as well.

My friend couldn't connect to Rockstar servers but we troubleshooted it in about 30 minutes and found out there was a networking setting for it that fixed it right up that we've never had to fiddle with before for this type of stuff. It's good to note he used the Rockstar client itself for the game while I had a Steam pre-load instead.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Did you enable pagefile??


I already had an active 2G fixed size pagefile on my C drive SSD.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *GTA 5 PC fix list*


A fix list that long is unacceptable for a game that was delayed for 5 months.

A lot of the errors people are getting are errors that would have easily been spotted if they tested it properly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> didn't pre purchase get like 1million in game or something ?


Money is irrelevant. Upgrades are unlocked at levels, if you can't get passed level x in category y (for example, if you want a turbo for your car, you have to win x amount of races in a car or one in a similar class). Rockstar did this to stop people having an unfair advantage if they're level 1 but spent a load of money buying the Shark Cards.

In story mode, car parts and weapons are unlocked in stages when you reach a certain percentage of completion. Much like they have been doing since GTA 3.


----------



## madclassic

Is there anyway to go back to the main menu instead of having to exit the game back to desktop?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *madclassic*
> 
> Is there anyway to go back to the main menu instead of having to exit the game back to desktop?


In the pause menu under "game" I believe.


----------



## PedroC1999

4/7 right now, changing over any minute.

Anyone played a PS3 controller yet?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 4/7 right now, changing over any minute.
> 
> Anyone played a PS3 controller yet?


It doesn't support the PS3 controller natively. You need to use DS3 tool which makes your computer think your PS3 controller is an Xbox 360 controller.

Just assuming you didn't know that already


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't support the PS3 controller natively. You need to use DS3 tool which makes your computer think your PS3 controller is an Xbox 360 controller.
> 
> Just assuming you didn't know that already


Yup I did, wrote it quickly, forgot to mention









I dont need none of that, official PS3 remote, install drivers and install the Extension package for GFWL just the drives section, and it work haha

Good to know


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A fix list that long is unacceptable for a game that was delayed for 5 months.
> 
> A lot of the errors people are getting are errors that would have easily been spotted if they tested it properly.


I agree. My initial impression of the game was not a good one, at all.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I already had an active 2G fixed size pagefile on my C drive SSD.


I would the amount equivalent to my vram usage min around 8gb. But try system manage again n up ure settings.


----------



## ondoy

lol,


----------



## LandonAaron

1 hour to go... Steam is in the final stretch, you can do it! Wait there is going to be like a 6 gig update once the game finishes downloading isn't there?


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> *GTA 5 PC fix list*


I consider myself lucky, the only problem I've got is the benchmark.

DeScheep


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> 1 hour to go... Steam is in the final stretch, you can do it! Wait there is going to be like a 6 gig update once the game finishes downloading isn't there?


That's for the physical copy. The Steam version has a 360 MB update after the game is finished downloading.

Also you will need to download it to an HDD or SSD that has at least 120 GB free (60 GB after the download).


----------



## Woundingchaney

I use the first person camera in the car, but like the 3rd person view while on foot. This leads to a considerable amount of camera angle switching. Is there anyway to lock these options or at least turn off first person camera while on foot.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Game is pure dope. Not had a single crash at all. Just finished up a 10 hour game play session







First time playing through it. I bought it on the 360 but I couldn't deal with the terrible graphics and the DVD drive noise. Glad I decided to wait for this PC release.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> I would the amount equivalent to my vram usage min around 8gb. But try system manage again n up ure settings.


I have not crashed since restoring the graphics settings I changed back to default. Gonna roll with everything as is for now.


----------



## cstkl1

First 15mins game. Shadowplay tanks the fps by 20 etc.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's for the physical copy. The Steam version has a 360 MB update after the game is finished downloading.
> 
> Also you will need to download it to an HDD or SSD that has at least 120 GB free (60 GB after the download).


Well with the 60GB downloading folder and the 20GB depot folder in steam I only had 1.5 GB free. I have more actual disc space free on my SSD but I keep it partitioned off the volume to make sure I don't use it. I just deleted a bunch of games and disabled hiberfil.sys file for now so I have 77 GB free now. Hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> I have not crashed since restoring the graphics settings I changed back to default. Gonna roll with everything as is for now.


Load up Geforce Experience (GFE) and let it optimize the graphics settings for you, that's what I did. When I first loaded up the game and saw all the graphics options, I said "man, aint got time for this", and let GFE do it's thing.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Also you will need to download it to an HDD or SSD that has at least 120 GB free (60 GB after the download).


If you're using the Rockstar client only, without Steam, this is not necessary.


----------



## Tennobanzai

People that have pagefile turned off, do you get crashes related to low memory?


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> People that have pagefile turned off, do you get crashes related to low memory?


I think i have it turned off and never crashed although i do have 16GB of RAM.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> I think i have it turned off and never crashed although i do have 16GB of RAM.


I have it off here, but 32GB of ram....


----------



## Anth0789

Game running super well here thank god its well optimized.


----------



## sergeym

Turns out artefacts on my 7970 were caused by combination of MSAA and Very High Post FX. I lowered Post FX to High and game now runs just fine (alternatively keeping Post FX on Very High or Ultra and disabling MSAA also works, but looks worse IMO).

Otherwise i see no major issues. I had a couple of crashes while playing with settings, but not while gaming. Game runs very smooth, much better that GTA IV.


----------



## xyeLz

For me the game was incredibly well optimized! Ran great on my 580s! Tune in tonight on my stream if y'all want to watch or play with a fellow OCN'er! twitch.tv/xyeLz


----------



## Shpongle

Is anyone else having issues running the benchmark utility? Every time I try to run the benchmark I get the "loading benchmark tests" screen but after it finishes loading I'm put in control of Franklin with no way to move.


----------



## h2spartan

Anyone know how to make this work through steam if I have a non steam version (gmg). I've already tried to add non steam game and it allowed me to do so but when I try to launch it I get a BEX error. I do not get this error when I launch the game normally without steam.

....I just want to be able to use the steam overlay.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ondoy*
> 
> 
> 
> lol,


So did you pull him off


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shpongle*
> 
> Is anyone else having issues running the benchmark utility? Every time I try to run the benchmark I get the "loading benchmark tests" screen but after it finishes loading I'm put in control of Franklin with no way to move.


Everyone is having that problem. I think the solution is to finish the prologue and the first couple of missions before it will work properly.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jesse36m3*
> 
> It's really not that hard. Just do some races, buy a fast car, upgrade it, race with it and win. Hardest part is getting to lvl 100 for max armor. I'm 98 right now and it's just teasing me.


I've raced 30 races and only won 2. I either get wrecked or there's a level 80 who transferred over from PS/Xbox.

Deathmatches aren't any better, it's all teams and crews dominating those.

I guess the problem is I'm not a super hard-core gamer and I don't practice shooters all the time.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> So did you pull him off


Personally, I'm going to let Chop finish when I run into this.







Lots of Chop puppies FTW!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Personally, I'm going to let Chop finish when I run into this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of Chop puppies FTW!


It's a male dog. There won't be any puppies.


----------



## Silent Scone

This game really gets the Titan X going. 35c under load is the highest I've seen over all three, but it is pumping out 100-144fps


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's a male dog. There won't be any puppies.


OH SNAP!







BAD BAD CHOP!!! Get off him NOW!


----------



## Ramzinho

So you guys.. given the time RockStar had with the game ... how would you rate their work on the game.. 8?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So you guys.. given the time RockStar had with the game ... how would you rate their work on the game.. 8?


It doesn't look massively better than the PS4/XBONE version, but it does exactly what it says on the tin very well. Still pretty, and runs great.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So you guys.. given the time RockStar had with the game ... how would you rate their work on the game.. 8?


hmm at 1440p two cards. yeah better.

but at single card just now dsr to 4k. Way better. So i think its the 4-5k ppl that see the big jump.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

After beating the prologue, and playing some online, my benchmark indeed works fine.

Enabling 2xmsaa, I lose about 30 fps on 1440p with a Titan X. There's my stutter culprit.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So you guys.. given the time RockStar had with the game ... how would you rate their work on the game.. 8?


Not sure yet. My initial impression was not that great, but I'm going to give it another day or two, then I'll give my honest opinion.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can't wait to get this for my sig rig. I had the PS3 version an it Was awesome. Should give my CF setup something to







over.

Although I found that the bullet proof armor in a mission I shall not mention, was a bit lax. I finished the mission just fine but had a sliver of health left even though I took advantage of every cover point along the route.









~Ceadder


----------



## Tennobanzai

Looks way better then my experience with PS3


----------



## Pandora's Box

Looks way better than my experience on the 360...and quieter too (damned DVD drive lol)


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ramzinho*
> 
> So you guys.. given the time RockStar had with the game ... how would you rate their work on the game.. 8?


Quite honestly. 10/10 and honestly exceeded my expectations. I expected there to be more server issues, and there was none for nearly everyone I know. 2/20 people that were in our Mumble had server issues for the first hour the game was released, the rest of us had no problems joining Online.



Already put down a little over 8 hours last night with 14 other people....


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know how to access the preorder and Console bonuses?


----------



## cones

Looks better then the 360 for me also plus the traffic density.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Looks way better than my experience on the 360...and quieter too (damned DVD drive lol)


My fans were louder, phat 360. After cutting half of the cheese greater out the noise level was way less.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone know how to access the preorder and Console bonuses?


You don't need to do anything on your end. Just play Online, and your money will be inserted into your account. Same for Single Player.


----------



## feznz

preloaded the steam version then brought a Rockstar key







 downloading for the second time
at least the servers are reasonably fast 1.5MB down load speed so get a crack at it tonight


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You don't need to do anything on your end. Just play Online, and your money will be inserted into your account. Same for Single Player.


What about the weapons or blimp?


----------



## jezzer

Anyone knows how to increase viewing distance? To make it less blurry in the distance


----------



## keikei




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quite honestly. 10/10 and honestly exceeded my expectations. I expected there to be more server issues, and there was none for nearly everyone I know. 2/20 people that were in our Mumble had server issues for the first hour the game was released, the rest of us had no problems joining Online.
> 
> 
> 
> Already put down a little over 8 hours last night with 14 other people....


Yeah, well take this


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What about the weapons or blimp?


You get those as soon as you link your Steam account to your Rockstar Social Club account. If you bought it directly from Rockstar, you don't have to do anything. Once you finish the first message, you will get a load of messages come up telling you, you have all of the weapons and such.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You get those as soon as you link your Steam account to your Rockstar Social Club account. If you bought it directly from Rockstar, you don't have to do anything. Once you finish the first message, you will get a load of messages come up telling you, you have all of the weapons and such.


I called the blimp on the phone after the first mission and nothing happened. I guess i'll try it again tonight.

Side note, I think it's time for me to upgrade to 16gb of ram. With pagefile off, I was crashing. Had to turn it on.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I called the blimp on the phone after the first mission and nothing happened. I guess i'll try it again tonight.
> 
> Side note, I think it's time for me to upgrade to 16gb of ram. With pagefile off, I was crashing. Had to turn it on.


That does happen sometimes (happened quite regularly for me on PS3). It either spawns near the airport or by the race course.


----------



## PedroC1999

Im quite upset really.

2 hours to install, obviously, get to start and then theres a 5gb update, that I left running while I was out, and had done only 740mb (3 hours) where it should be will over 4gb!

Tamping, started it again with a mini file mod and its at a much faster speed now


----------



## Tibz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im quite upset really.
> 
> 2 hours to install, obviously, get to start and then theres a 5gb update, that I left running while I was out, and had done only 740mb (3 hours) where it should be will over 4gb!
> 
> Tamping, started it again with a mini file mod and its at a much faster speed now


Same for me, Stupidly slow speeds and the download keeps disconnecting from the server. Was hoping to play as well tonight


----------



## Outcasst

Had five crashes today already


----------



## Shaded War

Is it better performance to run 2xMSAA alone, or enable TXAA after enabling 2xMSAA? I cannot enable TXAA without enabling >2xMSAA. Both seem to perform about the same.

Everything maxed out besides shadows to "softer" and MSAA to 2x, I am getting 36-40FPS in 5980x1080 which is almost acceptable for me. I'm just trying to find those hard performance hitting settings that do little visual effect to get it into the >45FPS range. I can get near 60FPS with MSAA off, but then there gets to be allot of jagged edges. Plus it tends to go over 60 and cause allot of screen tearing because of constantly going from 55-61FPS it cannot be vsync properly.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

2xmsaa crushes my titan x.









I found forcing fxaa through inspector a little better than the in-game fxaa.


----------



## rgrwng

i got stuck at the Rockstar launcher last night, could not progress past the safe mode or retry buttons.

5 hours to download, and that 200MB update took another 3 hours to install last night. was hoping to play after dinner (left update to do its thing while i ate), and was unable to play at 1am this morning. tried a few fixes, but got fed up and tired, so i got myself the refund, and gifted a pal a few of their wish-listed games, instead.


----------



## darkphantom

It was going slow for me but pausing/unpausing seems to help. I was downloading close to 20mb/sec (my max is around 30 or so).


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah, well take this
> 
> 
> You get those as soon as you link your Steam account to your Rockstar Social Club account. If you bought it directly from Rockstar, you don't have to do anything. Once you finish the first message, you will get a load of messages come up telling you, you have all of the weapons and such.


That's from Xbox/Playstation though.









How much did you put in just last night?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Im quite upset really.
> 
> 2 hours to install, obviously, get to start and then theres a 5gb update, that I left running while I was out, and had done only 740mb (3 hours) where it should be will over 4gb!
> 
> Tamping, started it again with a mini file mod and its at a much faster speed now


One of the main reasons I grabbed a Steam copy over Retail/Everything else. No need to worry about Rockstar servers disconnecting/slow speeds, etc etc.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you're downloading thru Steam, it takes a while. Their cloud service sucks and always has.

I still like Steam, it's their horrific download service that I can't stand.

~Ceadder


----------



## Harry604

when i go to video settings and advanced settings theres not a whole lot of options

is it because i have a r9 290x


----------



## levontraut

anyone else also having sound issues?

I have no sound coming out at all on any device.


----------



## SkyNetSTI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*
> 
> Looks way better than my experience on the 360...and quieter too (damned DVD drive lol)


PC is day and night over any consoles! U can't go wrong with ultra and [email protected]


----------



## frankenstein406

I can't figure out how to enable aim down sights, could someone help? Only one crash so far, so not to bad.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you're downloading thru Steam, it takes a while. Their cloud service sucks and always has.
> 
> I still like Steam, it's their horrific download service that I can't stand.
> 
> ~Ceadder


I have never had an issue with it. Got my max download the entire 59GB of preload.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*
> 
> I can't figure out how to enable aim down sights, could someone help? Only one crash so far, so not to bad.


If you are using a controller it is by clicking the right thumbstick (R3). I'm not sure on keyboard/mouse but try middle mouse.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Harry604*
> 
> when i go to video settings and advanced settings theres not a whole lot of options
> 
> is it because i have a r9 290x


There should only be 5 things under advanced. There are 3 toggle options and 2 sliders. Most options are under graphics.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*
> 
> I can't figure out how to enable aim down sights, could someone help? Only one crash so far, so not to bad.


You need to scroll up or down on your mouse.


----------



## nycgtr

Anyone else have just a white screen on the social club launcher and it goes nowhere for hours?

Edit fixed it. had to delete the files in local data.


----------



## stickg1

Still downloading! 97% there!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Anyone know how to limit fps without using vsync in game?


----------



## sonarctica

Has anyone else had the issue with the game not launching at all? My laptop got a 680m so it has the graphical advantage, but when i click play and enter sp, then my profile icon goes green for 4 sec, then back to blue, even the RSSC won't even launch.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Anyone know how to limit fps without using vsync in game?


Afterburner can do it - open up the RivaTunerStatisticsServer that will be running in your system tray; it has an option for framerate limit.


----------



## pm1109

Anyone here getting frame drops when they are away from the city.Drops to around 30 fps when in the country areas.Tried messing with the settings and nothing changes.
Hopefully a patch will come out soon

Also the advanced settings.Tried to tinker with those aswell.Doesnt help either


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Afterburner can do it - open up the RivaTunerStatisticsServer that will be running in your system tray; it has an option for framerate limit.


Thanks


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Anyone here getting frame drops when they are away from the city.Drops to around 30 fps when in the country areas.Tried messing with the settings and nothing changes.
> Hopefully a patch will come out soon


Yes. My performance is complete ass in the hills compared to the city. Drop your advanced graphics settings, postfx, and grass to dramatically improve framerate.

My framerate is roughly 50-60% in the hills of what it is in the city, and it stutters like CRAZY if I run at any settings that would push the average much below 50fps.


----------



## istudy92

Guys I have this major issue when playing the game while DRIVING, when I press "caps" lock my screen goes from Fullscreen to windows screen, and it messes up my game! how do I fix this??


----------



## hanzy

I cannot even get the launcher to work.
Seems like a fairly widespread problem on both AMD/and NV.

Latest drivers with clean install(twice).
Reinstall game.
Verified integrity.
Tried the disabling GPU drivers trick in Device Man.
Disable SLI.
Turn off AV.

It seems I am missing the playgtav.exe file!

Some sort of BEX64 launcher application error.


----------



## greenscobie86

Just went out to Best Buy and got my retail copy. Used an old gift card I had laying around so it only cost $30. Funny enough it came with a $1mil cash voucher inside it like the preorders. Cool...

Installing now, pretty excited to play...


----------



## Shadowarez

my sig rig has zero issues with game only prob is using voice chat, other then that game has no prob using 5789mb of vram it sees both cards vram wich is cool, im getting steady 60 fps, till get new monitor then ill have to upgrade gpus to hit 144.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't support the PS3 controller natively. You need to use DS3 tool which makes your computer think your PS3 controller is an Xbox 360 controller.
> 
> Just assuming you didn't know that already


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yup I did, wrote it quickly, forgot to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need none of that, official PS3 remote, install drivers and install the Extension package for GFWL just the drives section, and it work haha
> 
> Good to know


What version of DS3 tool are yall using. Could you please provide a little more complete explanation of how to get the Dual Shock 3 controller working. My XBOX 360 for PC remote got jacked by girlfriend. (I knew I shouldn't of built here that computer, lol). I downloaded two version of DS3 and I can't get either one to recognize that the controller is plugged in. Games for Windows Live is installed on my PC.


----------



## Marc79

Driving in a Comet, first person view, music off, is Epic, lol. Reminds me of the Supra from Fast&Furious.

A single Titan X is handling the game just fine 4xMSAA, everything to the right, 1440p, pretty close to 60 fps, with very little dips, at those sttings Vram is around 4.5-5GB, my Ti Classy is screwed, lol.

This game at higher resolution, and decent mid-high settings, will easily exceed 3GB Vram barrier.


----------



## 12Cores

I have never played a GTA game all the way through, I will probably get this game in a few months after I get my fill of project cars. From the videos I saw online the game does not appear to be very demanding. For those running the game on a crossfire setup >7970 or higher what kind of fps are you getting?


----------



## PCModderMike

doh!









Played the game for about an hour yesterday at launch, but hadn't downloaded the new 350.12 driver yet. Installing the new driver right now, however it still ran great yesterday. Gonna crank some settings and see what I get.


----------



## Kaltenbrunner

haven't bothered to play it yet, I have to dig up my controller 1st

how's r9 290 crossfire work ?

oh wow I looked at some benches, amd is doing bad


----------



## digitally

I had a series of bsod regarding with something-D3D. I couldn't find the exact fault but a Google search result stating some users with 780Ti had the same issue as well. I have no issue during the first 3 hours of gameplay on ethernet. Subsequently, when it's on wifi then the game starts to break. I have tweak some settings and manage to get it to run for 30min without bsod/crashing(yet, it's already 4.30am by then and i have to work at 8am).

First of all i have is, the most cheapest and the worst 780Ti performing card of all manufacturers which might make some sense that 'they' have to cut cost on somewhere. Initially i thought that the crash would be cpu related as the game/windows hang without any error. I had spend almost the entire wee hours last night trying to figure a fix. Practically i have been running GTA 5 on DEFAULT with 144hz, vsync, fxaa, mxaa? OFF.

Things i had done:
1. Downclock CPU (4.2ghz to 4.0ghz), GPU (1035mhz to 1006mhz) - bsod
2. Reinstall gpu/sound drivers, clean install etc etc - bsod
3. Safe launch GTA 5 with 1080p. - crash but not bsod
4. Launch GTA 5 on Steam Big Picture(wifi) - bsod (Game wasn't crashing when cpu is on ethernet)
5. 1080p with HIGH settings only - crash + bsod
6. Adjust fan speed curve with MSI AB, 100% gpu fan speed on 80c (On 1080p NORMAL setting) - no crash, no bsod for 30min gameplay
7. Increase MSI AB gpu power to max (106%) - no crash
8. Noticed that the game eats up more VRAM than the stated in-game VRAM settings (+/-400mb more vram)
9. Default settings, but changed all options to HIGH except for Textures - no crash for 30min.

It's a tiring day, really.









TLR

GPU Overheat?
Game overload the VRAM more than stated otherwise?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> Yes. My performance is complete ass in the hills compared to the city. Drop your advanced graphics settings, postfx, and grass to dramatically improve framerate.
> 
> My framerate is roughly 50-60% in the hills of what it is in the city, and it stutters like CRAZY if I run at any settings that would push the average much below 50fps.


Is that with your sig rig? I'm experiencing the same thing with my 980. Pretty much pegged 60 FPS in city then its almost like it vsyncs to 30fps in blain county and the surrounding country areas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *digitally*
> 
> I had a series of bsod regarding with something-D3D. I couldn't find the exact fault but a Google search result stating some users with 780Ti had the same issue as well. I have no issue during the first 3 hours of gameplay on ethernet. Subsequently, when it's on wifi then the game starts to break. I have tweak some settings and manage to get it to run for 30min without bsod/crashing(yet, it's already 4.30am by then and i have to work at 8am).
> 
> First of all i have is, the most cheapest and the worst 780Ti performing card of all manufacturers which might make some sense that 'they' have to cut cost on somewhere. Initially i thought that the crash would be cpu related as the game/windows hang without any error. I had spend almost the entire wee hours last night trying to figure a fix. Practically i have been running GTA 5 on DEFAULT with 144hz, vsync, fxaa, mxaa? OFF.
> 
> It's a tiring day, really.


That is probably a failing video driver. Was getting similar pop up messages with my OC on my 980. No BSOD's though.


----------



## MURDoctrine

*double post*


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> That is probably a failing video driver. Was getting similar pop up messages with my OC on my 980. No BSOD's though.


Worst of all, i'm still experiencing stuttering in-game. a half-second 'pause' every 3 second of game play. not sure if it's stability related or game related.


----------



## BulletSponge

Aww hell naw, I'm just driving down the middle of the boardwalk, minding my own business and some hippy pulls me outta my car accusing me of being an energy hog?! This is gonna be my "kill all the hippies" play-through.









Edit-digitally, you gotta change that avatar. It's actually making me want to get out of the house.


----------



## Stilldawn

So now that its out, can a few people who have it comment on the below:

1. Is it worth the price tag?
2. Does it run well? Or is it another GTA4?
3. What should I expect from my rig below?
4. Any co-op? Or other goodies for PC?


----------



## BlackVenom

Short of the install/launch/play problems, how is it on PC? Compared to PS3/360? The videos I watched were disappointingly similar despite the updates/upgrades.


----------



## w0rmk00n

This game runs so smooth and my PC isn't even good. I have an i5 2500k and GTX 660.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> This game runs so smooth and my PC isn't even good. I have an i5 2500k and GTX 660.


How is that not good?


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't support the PS3 controller natively. You need to use DS3 tool which makes your computer think your PS3 controller is an Xbox 360 controller.
> 
> Just assuming you didn't know that already
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Yup I did, wrote it quickly, forgot to mention
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont need none of that, official PS3 remote, install drivers and install the Extension package for GFWL just the drives section, and it work haha
> 
> Good to know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What version of DS3 tool are yall using. Could you please provide a little more complete explanation of how to get the Dual Shock 3 controller working. My XBOX 360 for PC remote got jacked by girlfriend. (I knew I shouldn't of built here that computer, lol). I downloaded two version of DS3 and I can't get either one to recognize that the controller is plugged in. Games for Windows Live is installed on my PC.
Click to expand...

You could try *this* tutorial, as it does not require PS3


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> *Is that with your sig rig?* I'm experiencing the same thing with my 980. Pretty much pegged 60 FPS in city then its almost like it vsyncs to 30fps in blain county and the surrounding country areas.
> That is probably a failing video driver. Was getting similar pop up messages with my OC on my 980. No BSOD's though.


Yes. I dropped long shadows/high res shadows and use "softest" soft shadows, "very high" for grass, "very high" for post fx, and no MSAA on reflections and I've got 60fps solid for the most part. Ultra grass and postfx are framerate killers and high resolution shadows seems to create stuttering.


----------



## digitally

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Edit-digitally, you gotta change that avatar. It's actually making me want to get out of the house.


It's always for a 'purpose'








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> So now that its out, can a few people who have it comment on the below:
> 
> 1. Is it worth the price tag?
> 2. Does it run well? Or is it another GTA4?
> 3. What should I expect from my rig below?
> 4. Any co-op? Or other goodies for PC?


1. Yes
2. Better than GTA 4 during it's release
3. Wait-, i've yet to check on that
5. Not sure. My game broke before i even got to GTA online haha.

and btw, these new games broke down so often that it becomes a norm nowadays.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Short of the install/launch/play problems, how is it on PC? Compared to PS3/360? The videos I watched were disappointingly similar despite the updates/upgrades.


I have the PS3 version and it can't be compared, it is night and day difference on the PC (1440p, full settings). Hell the PS4/Xbone version will not even match PC.

My PS3 version got maybe 15 hours of game time, and I got the game at launch in 2013, and now it will collect dust forever.


----------



## xSociety

I hope they can update the SLI profile a bit more. Getting at most 65% on both cards at any given time.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I hope they can update the SLI profile a bit more. Getting at most 65% on both cards at any given time.


At least its working somewhat, GTA IV's SLI is completely broken. Maybe a new driver release later on will update SLI profile, or something to that effect.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> What version of DS3 tool are yall using. Could you please provide a little more complete explanation of how to get the Dual Shock 3 controller working. My XBOX 360 for PC remote got jacked by girlfriend. (I knew I shouldn't of built here that computer, lol). I downloaded two version of DS3 and I can't get either one to recognize that the controller is plugged in. Games for Windows Live is installed on my PC.


I'm using the latest one. It has this weird bug where it won't install the drivers properly if the date is after 31st Dec 2014, so set your computer date to any time in 2014, install the drivers through DS3 Tool, set the date back to the correct one then use it.


----------



## gordesky1

Does anyone have any problems with the rp bar not showing up anymore when killing or loosing the cops?? I tried a new char and still has the problem.

edit K found out im not getting any rp from either one... i found out how to show it by pushing z but it doesn't give any rp at all..

Never mind for some reason after i logged off the site and restarted the pc it now works...


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Anyone here getting frame drops when they are away from the city.Drops to around 30 fps when in the country areas.Tried messing with the settings and nothing changes.
> Hopefully a patch will come out soon
> 
> Also the advanced settings.Tried to tinker with those aswell.Doesnt help either


Same problem here, cpu use will be at around 90 percent, but gpu will be around 60 percent and the frame rate dips.


----------



## M0DL33T

I am sad to see so many people are having issues, I was afraid that it was going to run as bad as dying light did when it came out.
I am happy to report that I have had no issues and the game runs so smoothly. Sorry to rub it in anyone's faces.








I have yet to try Online mode, maybe played 2+hrs of the story mode.

Add me if you like, rcm1986


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *M0DL33T*
> 
> I am sad to see so many people are having issues, I was afraid that it was going to run as bad as dying light did when it came out.
> I am happy to report that I have had no issues and the game runs so smoothly. Sorry to rub it in anyone's faces.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to try Online mode, maybe played 2+hrs of the story mode.
> 
> Add me if you like, rcm1986


I don't know where people are going wrong personally. It runs amazing for me and many others.


----------



## Marc79

Awesome not everyone has a 1000 dollar cpu with 3 x X's in their systems









Majority people playing this game have low to mid end systems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> Awesome not everyone has a 1000 dollar cpu with 3 x X's in their systems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Majority people playing this game have low to mid end systems.


My other system has one 980 and an i5 processor and that runs ok too. Maybe you need to turn your settings down a notch...

And I don't think the majority do, actually. if people on low end systems are complaining maybe they should just buy it on PS4. I've played games that cripple my 1,000 dollar cpu *ROLLSEYES CAN'T MAX OUT THE GAME MUST BE DAH GAME*. This isn't one of them.

Can't help but feel people are doing something fundamentally wrong. Turn down the sliders - there are LOD settings that accommodate for systems like mine and your rollseyesrig.


----------



## Marc79

I don't have a problem running this game at this time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I don't have a problem running this game at this time.


And frankly I don't think a lot of people are, people only comment when they have something to complain about 90% of the time so you always get at least a small barrage of complaints at launch. I'd consider an i5 pegged with 8GB RAM and a 980 to be pretty low-high end, and the performance is great. The LOD distances are a lot longer when in the country areas so slower systems are struggling.

Everyone wants to max out games, unfortunately when developers give people the option to crank them up even higher than what most single GPU systems are capable of, people will still complain about the performance. That's not to say certain system configurations will struggle with the game - I have no doubt it's bug free, but it's as close to spot on as any AAA title has achieved in recent times.

Not to mention if you compare it to GTA IV







.


----------



## XLifted

How do you mute randoms from talking into your speakers online?

There are some obnoxious a****s out there that I would like to keep muted, but I don't see the option.

Looks like a feature that should be clear cut.

I was playing cutscenes for tutorial online and this guy would constantly be talking to his friend, but I couldn't hear his friend.

Really odd experience with it so far.


----------



## frankenstein406

I just played with a bunch of the graphics settings and the frame rate/gpu usage dip went away. Not sure which one it was, but now gpu usage is around 93%.


----------



## Pandora's Box




----------



## Slaughtahouse

Anyone know or have a method to take screenshots without having to use an addition program like Fraps? I usually use the Steam built in feature to do such, but I don't have a Steam copy. I also can't even put my R* copy into Steam as a non-steam game.


----------



## sonarctica

My laptop has i7-3610qm, but even with that it seems to use 87% of it and only 45% of the gpu with only 35 fps in 1080p with most on medium.

What graphic setting uses most of the cpu stuff? And how can i make the game fully use my laptop's specs?


----------



## RaleighStClair

Jesus this runs so good at 1440p, Cant wait to see some of the mods that improve this in every way.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> My laptop has i7-3610qm, but even with that it seems to use 87% of it and only 45% of the gpu with only 35 fps in 1080p with most on medium.
> 
> What graphic setting uses most of the cpu stuff? And how can i make the game fully use my laptop's specs?


Any thermal throttling going on?


----------



## sonarctica

My bro has a conciderably old pc, and i was wondering if he could get some decent fps at all with these specs?

Amd phenom 2 x4
gtx 460 768MB
12GB ram
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Any thermal throttling going on?


Thermal whatnow?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> My bro has a conciderably old pc, and i was wondering if he could get some decent fps at all with these specs?
> 
> Amd phenom 2 x4
> gtx 460 768MB
> 12GB ram
> Thermal whatnow?


That's well over the minimum requirements. He will be able to play it, but don't expect 1080p 60fps on high.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That's well over the minimum requirements. He will be able to play it, but don't expect 1080p 60fps on high.


for the time being, he doesn't care at all of how the game looks, as long as he canrun it with around 60 fps and join the fun in online


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Are the components in your laptop running over their thermal limit? Meaning, is your laptop getting too hot where your gpu/cpu has to downclock so your laptop doesn't a'splode?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> for the time being, he doesn't care at all of how the game looks, as long as he canrun it with around 60 fps and join the fun in online


This is just a guess, but he might be able to run it at 720p medium 60 fps or 1080p low 60 fps. Also it would probably be best to stick to the first person camera.

Also I do think it requires at least 1 GB VRAM.

Try your copy on his computer before you buy another copy only to find you/he wasted your/his money until he can get a better computer.

If it doesn't work, then at the most, he will need a new GPU.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Are the components in your laptop running over their thermal limit? Meaning, is your laptop getting too hot where your gpu/cpu has to downclock so your laptop doesn't a'splode?


I always makes sure it stays at 83-85c. for the gpu and below 65 for the cpu.

and i don't think the laptop does downclock anything since i've set it to max performance.


----------



## Tony_Montana

What is better for GTA V, xbox one or ps4?


----------



## Swolern

PC > PS4 > Xbone


----------



## Tony_Montana

Thanks for the quick reply. Could you please tell me also which is the best pc controller for GTA V?


----------



## andrews2547

https://vine.co/v/eujYYm9aitl
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Could you please tell me also which is the best pc controller for GTA V?


Keyboard and mouse. If you don't want to use a keyboard and mouse, Xbox One.

GTA V on PC also supports the PS4 controller.


----------



## Swolern

Depends on preference. I use the Xbone controller on the PC. I hate driving with a m/k.

Edit:
Haha. Thats pretty cool with the red & blues on your keyboard Andrew.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tony_Montana*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. Could you please tell me also which is the best pc controller for GTA V?


I go hybrid. Xbox one controller while running around and driving, then use the mouse for shooting.


----------



## acsdog

So I'm not gonna spend an hour looking through this thread to see if anyone else has this problem. I have two 780's in SLI with an i5-3570k. In-game, it says I have 6144MB of VRAM. I thought VRAM can't be combined with the limitations of AFR?
I cannot max out MSAA (I have it at 4x) or shadows (High). That takes up too much VRAM. Thing is, my friend with only one 780 can match my settings, albeit with lower framerate. It says he has 3072MB of VRAM. My friend with a 4GB 970 can max everything out at 4k and 1080 with no VRAM limitations (he has to turn down the distance slider in advanced settings, though).

What's going on here? My guess is that it is simply a bug that doubles the amount of VRAM I have available when I enable SLI, even if it isn't all usable. I haven't tried lowering settings to see if there is a base amount of VRAM being used, but I think it detects the first 3072MB full since they are unusable.

What do you think? Are you having this problem too? Other than this weird problem, the game runs beautifully.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> How do you mute randoms from talking into your speakers online?
> 
> There are some obnoxious a****s out there that I would like to keep muted, but I don't see the option.
> 
> Looks like a feature that should be clear cut.
> 
> I was playing cutscenes for tutorial online and this guy would constantly be talking to his friend, but I couldn't hear his friend.
> 
> Really odd experience with it so far.


I'd like to mute literally everyone. Don't give a funk. I play with my buddies on Skype. Have you found out how to do this aside from muting each individual person?


----------



## joeh4384

I am pretty happy with how well the crossfire profile works for this one at launch. I think everyone did a pretty good job which is to be expected with all the delays.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Depends on preference. I use the Xbone controller on the PC. I hate driving with a m/k.
> 
> Edit:
> Haha. Thats pretty cool with the red & blues on your keyboard Andrew.


It's not my video









I got it from Reddit. I think it's a feature of GTA V if you have an RGB keyboard rather than something the user did.


----------



## stickg1

This game runs like a dream on my 4690K and 780 Classy. I used nVidia's optimized settings but then turned on 4x MSAA and TXAA. Looks a lot better, still stays pretty much locked at 60 FPS with 50%-100% GPU usage.


----------



## narmour

When will see a driver update for AMD graphics cards?

Waiting on that driver update before buying this game. Looking forward to it though.


----------



## Blze001

So... I've already filled my online 10-car garage with pimped out cars. Now to unlock cooler stuff for said cars!

Also I don't think my missions are unlocking properly. I'm level 14 and only have two missions... I'm 90% sure there are more, but I'm not getting any prompts to do them.

And the all-tanks Deathmatch is stupidly fun.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *narmour*
> 
> When will see a driver update for AMD graphics cards?
> 
> Waiting on that driver update before buying this game. Looking forward to it though.


Are you talking about *15.4*?


----------



## cam0385

Played for a few hours last night. Running 2x 780 at 1440p. I have MXAA on 2x and everything else on very high. With these settings I get a constant 60 fps with Vsync on and have pretty much hit my VRAM ceiling. It is running right at 2.8 GB and around 80% GPU utilization. If I turn on any advanced shadow settings, it puts me over the 3GB marker and locks up/crashes. Not complaining, as this is pretty typical from a port and the game looks great with the current settings I have. Just kinda surprised me of how quickly I hit the 3GB marker.


----------



## chartiet

Sorry if I missed it earlier guys. What types of DRAM usages are you guys seeing? Is 8GB enough? Also, Ive seen some reporting more than 3.5-4GB of VRAM usage as well. Thanks


----------



## cam0385

8GB of DRAM is fine unless you are running a billion applications in the background. As far as VRAM, depends on resolution. As my post above says, I easily hit 3GB VRAM usage at 1440p.


----------



## sepheroth003

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Sorry if I missed it earlier guys. What types of DRAM usages are you guys seeing? Is 8GB enough? Also, Ive seen some reporting more than 3.5-4GB of VRAM usage as well. Thanks


I wouldn't be surprised if it could use that much VRAM. I used Geforce Experience and let it auto set my stuff. With my 4GB 670 it chose Very High for everything, no tessellation, and in the menu it says 2.6gb of VRAM needed.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Sorry if I missed it earlier guys. What types of DRAM usages are you guys seeing? Is 8GB enough? Also, Ive seen some reporting more than 3.5-4GB of VRAM usage as well. Thanks


My RAM usage goes up to about 10GB playing this game (though I cannot remember if I had other programs open in the background when I measured that). VRAM use at 4k sits between 4 and 5.5 GB.


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BigMack70*
> 
> My RAM usage goes up to about 10GB playing this game. VRAM use at 4k sits between 4 and 5.5 GB.


10GB DRAM usage? Holy crap. I never saw anything over 6GB and that was running all monitoring software on a 2nd monitor.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> 10GB DRAM usage? Holy crap. I never saw anything over 6GB and that was running all monitoring software on a 2nd monitor.


Yeah I had to make a ninja edit - I may have had background programs (e.g. Chrome) open while playing when I measured. I'll take another look with everything closed and update.


----------



## sergeym

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> Played for a few hours last night. Running 2x 780 at 1440p. I have MXAA on 2x and everything else on very high. With these settings I get a constant 60 fps with Vsync on and have pretty much hit my VRAM ceiling. It is running right at 2.8 GB and around 80% GPU utilization. If I turn on any advanced shadow settings, it puts me over the 3GB marker and locks up/crashes. Not complaining, as this is pretty typical from a port and the game looks great with the current settings I have. Just kinda surprised me of how quickly I hit the 3GB marker.


On my 7970 Ghz (essentially the same thing as 280x) at 1080p with maximum drawing distance and density, most setting on Very High and 2x MSAA i get ~2900 Mb of VRAM. I have not measured FPS, but i have not seen any noticable slowdowns.


----------



## BigMack70

Restarted windows and tested without other programs running (except Steam, Afterburner, RealTemp), drove around the map once. Came out to 7.8GB RAM use. So GTA V itself is for me using about 4GB of RAM.


----------



## LandonAaron

Well got to play a little GTA V last night on my 4790k + R9 290x/R9 290 CFX setup. FPS was great spending most of the time at 96 FPS 1440p with Vsync on with the defaul Very High settings, but I kept getting constant stutters despite the high FPS. Comparing it to another recently released open world game, Dying Light feels much much smoother despite not being able to use crossfire, and the FPS not getting anywhere close to 96 FPS. Just goes to show FPS really isn't everything though it is the easiest thing to document and report on.

Will test with crossfire off next to see if the stutter may be better with just one GPU.


----------



## keikei

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Well got to play a little GTA V last night on my 4790k + R9 290x/R9 290 CFX setup. FPS was great spending most of the time at 96 FPS 1440p with Vsync on with the defaul Very High settings, but I kept getting constant stutters despite the high FPS. Comparing it to another recently released open world game, Dying Light feels much much smoother despite not being able to use crossfire, and the FPS not getting anywhere close to 96 FPS. Just goes to show FPS really isn't everything though it is the easiest thing to document and report on.
> 
> Will test with crossfire off next to see if the stutter may be better with just one GPU.


Did you have frame pacing on in the ccc?


----------



## velocityx

@up frame pacing is hardware built in in 290 series. and on on default.


----------



## rcoolb2002

Game runs flawless so far on my 3770k/290x. Now just need to find more people to play with! My PC friends list is empty haha.


----------



## HandGunPat

Whilst playing the game, I get random freezes. Can't tab out of the game either. I end up having to do Ctrl + Alt + Delete and click on the task manager button through windows, then I get a GTAV prompt saying the game isn't responding.

i7-4790k Stock, 16GB RAM, GTX 760 in SLi with the latest patch for GTAV.

I disabled my anti-virus and had no luck (saw this on an article to resolve issues with the game) the antivirus is MSE.

Anyone having similar issues?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandGunPat*
> 
> Whilst playing the game, I get random freezes. Can't tab out of the game either. I end up having to do Ctrl + Alt + Delete and click on the task manager button through windows, then I get a GTAV prompt saying the game isn't responding.
> 
> i7-4790k Stock, 16GB RAM, GTX 760 in SLi with the latest patch for GTAV.
> 
> I disabled my anti-virus and had no luck (saw this on an article to resolve issues with the game) the antivirus is MSE.
> 
> Anyone having similar issues?


GPU overclock? If you do, that could be causing it.


----------



## narmour

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *keikei*
> 
> Are you talking about *15.4*?










Makes buying this easier.


----------



## sconzen

Been playing GTA V on my Hadron Air build and loving it.









i5 4690k
8GB Ram
Asus GTX 760 displaying on a Samsung U28D590D @ 2590x1440. The only time my frames have dipped is when flying a helicopter. I'm guessing view distance + the spinning rotors and loading everything in is a bit hefty on my 760. Upgrading to a new GPU is out of the cards right now. Just spent quite a bit of change on a new tire and a new set of rims for my RL car, so PC budget is dwindling it lately. lol

with the game running off of a WD Blue 1TB drive.

Will picking up an SSD just to throw some games on it make a big difference? I assume loading times would be the only thing affected, which in all fairness are more than acceptable.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sconzen*
> 
> Been playing GTA V on my Hadron Air build and loving it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i5 4690k
> 8GB Ram
> Asus GTX 760 displaying on a Samsung U28D590D @ 2590x1440. The only time my frames have dipped is when flying a helicopter. I'm guessing view distance + the spinning rotors and loading everything in is a bit hefty on my 760. Upgrading to a new GPU is out of the cards right now. Just spent quite a bit of change on a new tire and a new set of rims for my RL car, so PC budget is dwindling it lately. lol
> 
> with the game running off of a WD Blue 1TB drive.
> 
> Will picking up an SSD just to throw some games on it make a big difference? I assume loading times would be the only thing affected, which in all fairness are more than acceptable.


It will probably slight increase the fps if it's on an SSD, but I'm not sure. It depends how it loads the textures. I do know some games do get a small boost in FPS if they are stored on an SSD.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chartiet*
> 
> Sorry if I missed it earlier guys. What types of DRAM usages are you guys seeing? Is 8GB enough? Also, Ive seen some reporting more than 3.5-4GB of VRAM usage as well. Thanks


It will entirely depend on settings and resolution you use in game, 1440p pretty much full settings with 4xMSAA, uses around 4.5-5GB Vram, I also noticed suprisingly high ram usage of ~7GB+, don't know what the hell is going on there either. I'm only running the game, no browser open or any useless bloatware either (except MSI Afterburner and RTSS need it for fan profile so X doesn't catch on fire, lol, 200 extra on core), and no steam since I got a code from GMG for Rockstar's Social Club DRM only.

I will soon find out how a 3GB card handles this game at "high settings" AA off once my friend gets his second gpu block for his X.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It will probably slight increase the fps if it's on an SSD, but I'm not sure. It depends how it loads the textures. I do know some games do get a small boost in FPS if they are stored on an SSD.


I have the game on a Crucial M550 and it doesn't feel like SSD load times. However, it's not as bad as GTA IV on a HDD. But just feels normal. Would like to see some comparisons between HDD's and SSD's for GTA V.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> It will entirely depend on settings and resolution you use in game, 1440p pretty much full settings with 4xMSAA, uses around 4.5-5GB Vram, I also noticed suprisingly high ram usage of ~7GB+, don't know what the hell is going on there either. I'm only running the game, no browser open or any useless bloatware either (except MSI Afterburner and RTSS need it for fan profile so X doesn't catch on fire, lol, 200 extra on core), and no steam since I got a code from GMG for Rockstar's Social Club DRM only.
> 
> I will soon find out how a 3GB card handles this game at "high settings" AA off once my friend gets his second gpu block for his X.


It'd be near high settings, not a lot of AA, at 1080p. But, always considering 1440p. Assuming the 3.5GB + 0.5GB option wouldn't be as good as the 4GB option (VRAM), lol. I think we should still be good with 8GB RAM. Currently installing game...


----------



## Marc79

High settings 2 or 4xMSAA at 1080p should be around 2.5-3GB not more, I would assume, you will be fine with your 970. I don't know why this game uses so much System Ram though.


----------



## chartiet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> High settings 2 or 4xMSAA at 1080p should be around 2.5-3GB not more, I would assume, you will be fine with your 970. I don't know why this game uses so much System Ram though.


Word. Unfortunately when I go 1440p, I wont be as good. Have 780 3GB, 290 4GB, and a 970 3.5GB at my disposal.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Is 80°C okay on my i5 2500k while playing GTA V?

I know it's hot but I'm working on getting a Hyper 212 asap. But just for the moment, is that temp okay?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Is 80°C okay on my i5 2500k while playing GTA V?
> 
> I know it's hot but I'm working on getting a Hyper 212 asap. But just for the moment, is that temp okay?


They're fine up to 97C.

You should still get a Hyper 212. Lower temps = longer life.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Is 80°C okay on my i5 2500k while playing GTA V?
> 
> I know it's hot but I'm working on getting a Hyper 212 asap. But just for the moment, is that temp okay?
> 
> 
> 
> They're fine up to 97C.
> 
> You should still get a Hyper 212. Lower temps = longer life.
Click to expand...

You sure







? I get scared when I see it at 80C.

I'm going to trust you and play because I'm so excited. This game is so smooth and sexy.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Is 80°C okay on my i5 2500k while playing GTA V?
> 
> I know it's hot but I'm working on getting a Hyper 212 asap. But just for the moment, is that temp okay?


I just finished a session with my 3770k and it had reached 102 C on a somewhat broken H100, it does start throttling at those temps though.

In the editor's options, you can set the size alloted for videos and the default is 25 out of 60, I changed it to 5 but the folder size didn't change and my 120GB SSD only has 60GB free with nothing else to delete, I wonder if I could just leave audio (16GB) on HDD and put the rest on SSD with symbolic links, any thoughts? Also, I wish the textures were higher quality.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> You sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I get scared when I see it at 80C.
> 
> I'm going to trust you and play because I'm so excited. This game is so smooth and sexy.


If you've overclocked it, then put it back to stock. It will help with the temps.

If you haven't overclocked it, then I wouldn't recommended playing too long just to keep it safe. At least until you do get a Hyper 212.


----------



## JustinSane

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandGunPat*
> 
> Whilst playing the game, I get random freezes. Can't tab out of the game either. I end up having to do Ctrl + Alt + Delete and click on the task manager button through windows, then I get a GTAV prompt saying the game isn't responding.
> 
> i7-4790k Stock, 16GB RAM, GTX 760 in SLi with the latest patch for GTAV.
> 
> I disabled my anti-virus and had no luck (saw this on an article to resolve issues with the game) the antivirus is MSE.
> 
> Anyone having similar issues?


Having the same problem. Game just hangs, I alt tab and it turns white and tells me "GTA V has stopped responding." Let me know if you fix it, I'll let you know if I find a fix!


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have the PS3 version and it can't be compared, it is night and day difference on the PC (1440p, full settings). Hell the PS4/Xbone version will not even match PC.
> 
> My PS3 version got maybe 15 hours of game time, and I got the game at launch in 2013, and now it will collect dust forever.


Is the traffic actually greater than PS3 or 4? Any notable improvements?


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> You sure
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ? I get scared when I see it at 80C.
> 
> I'm going to trust you and play because I'm so excited. This game is so smooth and sexy.
> 
> 
> 
> If you've overclocked it, then put it back to stock. It will help with the temps.
> 
> If you haven't overclocked it, then I wouldn't recommended playing too long just to keep it safe. At least until you do get a Hyper 212.
Click to expand...

Thank you. It stays between 70-80C though so I'm going to play a bit.

Do you know of any program I can use to display the temps on screen while I game?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Thank you. It stays between 70-80C though so I'm going to play a bit.
> 
> Do you know of any program I can use to display the temps on screen while I game?


Here's a pretty good guide that shows you how to do that http://www.overclockers.com/forums/showthread.php/717129-How-To-In-Game-CPU-Memory-Motherboard-Monitoring-Overlay


----------



## LXXIII

My Radeon 7850 is useless playing this game on a single monitor even at only 1080p.

If I buy a second one and crossfire, will I be able to play at max settings on a single monitor at 1440p?


----------



## cam0385

Since I can't play on max settings with 2x GTX 780 at 1440P, there is no way 2x 7850 will be able to. I can almost play at max settings, but VRAM is the limiting factor here... If you get a 2nd 7850, you will get some decent framerates at 1080p, but still doubt you'll be able to play at max settings. I've seen reports of people hitting almost 3GB VRAM usage at 1080P.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> Since I can't play on max settings with 2x GTX 780 at 1440P, there is no way 2x 7850 will be able to. I can almost play at max settings, but VRAM is the limiting factor here... If you get a 2nd 7850, you will get some decent framerates at 1080p, but still doubt you'll be able to play at max settings. I've seen reports of people hitting almost 3GB VRAM usage at 1080P.


Wow... I think I'll just "save" this game for when I can afford to throw $2,000 at graphics cards lol.


----------



## cam0385

When you say "max settings", I'm assuming you mean MSAA at max, along with all shadow settings and everything turned up... With 2x 7850, you would be able to play at 1080p. Just might not be able to have every single piece of eye candy turned all the way up...


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> When you say "max settings", I'm assuming you mean MSAA at max, along with all shadow settings and everything turned up... With 2x 7850, you would be able to play at 1080p. Just might not be able to have every single piece of eye candy turned all the way up...


True. It wouldn't be so bad.

But it feels weird buying a second video card just to be able to play a game below a single monitor's native resolution, below max settings.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> My Radeon 7850 is useless playing this game on a single monitor even at only 1080p.
> 
> If I buy a second one and crossfire, will I be able to play at max settings on a single monitor at 1440p?


Your 7850's aren't strong enough to run this game at max setting even on 1080p, if a 7970 can't. You'd have to drop setting, not as much as people have been reporting good CFX scaling on AMD, but you won't be able to run at everything max.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Is the traffic actually greater than PS3 or 4? Any notable improvements?


Everything has been improved...

Yes the traffic is increased quite a lot. I actually noticed it most when playing a raid mission. Every time you die, you spawn in a car in this particular mission, and on top of that your constantly wanted. The briefcase we were all fighting for was dropped in a parking lot on a small side street, and after a few minutes the entire street was full of police and the cars from each of our previous attempts. It was so jammed full of cars that you couldn't walk through it and had to jump car to car, but would basically get shot instantly by the police or the opposing team. Eventually a glorious explosion led our team to salvation.

Point was my screen was full of cars, and I was impressed.

There are similar issues from the console versions though. I found a lovely trollop I wanted to purchase, but needed a car. I found one 20 feet away but my fair trollop had vanished from sight when I returned on steed.


----------



## cam0385

I can try messing with some settings when I get home to see if I can get the VRAM usage under 2GB at 1440P. I'm sure it's possible, the question is what I'll have to turn down to get there...


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So are most of you playing GTA V PC with mouse and keyboard or controller? I've been using controller just because it's more simplified and the driving is so much easier IMO haha.

I'd want to use M&KB for aiming, especially in Online play.

Let me know what you guys do.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So are most of you playing GTA V PC with mouse and keyboard or controller? I've been using controller just because it's more simplified and the driving is so much easier IMO haha.
> 
> I'd want to use M&KB for aiming, especially in Online play.
> 
> Let me know what you guys do.


I'm using a controller for single player. But honestly, I find the controls to be a bit of a clumsy mess in this game using either... which has been one of my most significant complaints for every GTA game so far.


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So are most of you playing GTA V PC with mouse and keyboard or controller? I've been using controller just because it's more simplified and the driving is so much easier IMO haha.
> 
> I'd want to use M&KB for aiming, especially in Online play.
> 
> Let me know what you guys do.


I keep the controller in my lap or on my desk and just grab it when I jump into a car for the most part. Combat is a lot easier with a mouse and keyboard, like driving is with a controller. They did do a good job with the keyboard driving though, and outside of driving I find the keyboard a lot less clumsy than the controller.


----------



## digitally

I had sunk about 5hrs on gta. Only one crash during the mission introduction of Trevor. GTA online works well too. Functions are way different from gta 4


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Is the traffic actually greater than PS3 or 4? Any notable improvements?


I have noticed way more traffic, coming from a 360. It is somewhat challenging now to dodge the traffic at full speed while on the freeway in downtown. I have been playing first person with a keyboard and mouse.


----------



## sergeym

One small thing that annoys me is that rear view mirrors in cars do not show anything useful.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergeym*
> 
> One small thing that annoys me is that rear view mirrors in cars do not show anything useful.


Something modders will fix if Rockstar don't release an update to fix it.

I swear I did see a screenshot of reflections in mirrors before it was released though







It could just be a setting you/the auto configure hasn't enabled.


----------



## chartiet

I basically use a Logi F310 for everything. But now, the first person mode may have me switching back and forth.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Something modders will fix if Rockstar don't release an update to fix it.
> 
> I swear I did see a screenshot of reflections in mirrors before it was released though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be a setting you/the auto configure hasn't enabled.


Word is, Rockstar won't be allowing any mods


----------



## Zoltanar

I use a 360 controller and switch to mouse and keyboard when I need to shoot many things. The campaign is quite enjoyable, much more than GTA IV, haven't played online yet and probably won't before I finish the single player. Also always first person view outside vehicles and usually third person in vehicles.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I use a 360 controller and switch to mouse and keyboard when I need to shoot many things. The campaign is quite enjoyable, much more than GTA IV, haven't played online yet and probably won't before I finish the single player. Also always first person view outside vehicles and usually third person in vehicles.


But then you miss the first person rag dolling.


----------



## sconzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Something modders will fix if Rockstar don't release an update to fix it.
> 
> I swear I did see a screenshot of reflections in mirrors before it was released though
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It could just be a setting you/the auto configure hasn't enabled.


Reflections in mirrors are already in the game, and can be seen in any clothing store to check yourself out.

I have no idea how reflections work in a video game, but I assume its easier to put them in a static location where you may only see one person move in the reflection, instead of high speed action, multiple npcs, cars and players weaving in and out.


----------



## Zoltanar

^ I would think that for in-car use. where your position doesn't change, it's just another, smaller, camera in the 3D space, I've never looked at the side mirrors but mirrors in houses and such have a much lower resolution and some of them have artifacts. On a 7970 default setting VSync off.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> Word is, Rockstar won't be allowing any mods


Not true.

They just changed the file types to something completely different to what they have been using since GTA 3. Modders just don't know how to make mods for it yet, but the main ones are working how right now.

So far, only things that can be modded (if you want to count these as mods) is a simple trainer and editing files for things like FOV, vehicle handling, etc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sconzen*
> 
> Reflections in mirrors are already in the game, and can be seen in any clothing store to check yourself out.
> 
> I have no idea how reflections work in a video game, but I assume its easier to put them in a static location where you may only see one person move in the reflection, instead of high speed action, multiple npcs, cars and players weaving in and out.


We were talking about reflections in the wing mirrors and rear view mirrors in cars/on bikes


----------



## cones

There is something to "fix" the FOV?


----------



## Paladin Goo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> all that talk about delaying to iron out bugs. where are the rockstar defenders now lol.


Right here, playing the game with zero issues. Like the majority of people. Yes, shockingly, the people experiencing issues are in the minority this time around.


----------



## sconzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> We were talking about reflections in the wing mirrors and rear view mirrors in cars/on bikes


I know i know, I was just saying the reflection thing is already in the game. So I assume its just not properly implemented in the car/bike mirrors, but the tech is already in game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cones*
> 
> There is something to "fix" the FOV?


http://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft-auto-v/gta-v-fov-mod-frees-first-person-from-artificial-slider-limits


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft-auto-v/gta-v-fov-mod-frees-first-person-from-artificial-slider-limits


Thanks will mess with that next I play.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.pcgamesn.com/grand-theft-auto-v/gta-v-fov-mod-frees-first-person-from-artificial-slider-limits


Have you used it. Does it affect 1st and 3rd person FOV?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Have you used it. Does it affect 1st and 3rd person FOV?


I don't own it yet. I'm getting it on Friday.

It looks like it can affect both 1st and 3rd person from this video


----------



## LandonAaron

I tried playing a little last night and while the FPS was good the game still stuttered alot. When turning left or right to quickly or driving through certain areas the game would stutter a bit then run smooth then stutter again periodically. Running an i7-4790k and 290x/290 in crossfire. I left the graphics settings to what they default to except I changed the refresh rate to 96hz playing at 1440p. Seems most settings where set to Very High, MSAA disabled, and FXAA on. What I thought was odd though was that it calculated it would use 5340mb of VRAM. Since I have 4GB cards shouldn't it have picked settings in that range or do I just need to lower them to get under the 4GB range? I am hoping that is all it is and not just one of those games that stutters regardless of FPS. FPS was great pegged at 96 FPS 90% of the time. I don't know what my actual VRAM usage was, MSIAB was reporting something like 6GB which is impossible as the cards are only 4GB cards. First time using crossfire so maybe I am looking at it wrong. Do I need to divide by 2 to get the actual VRAM usage?


----------



## Zoltanar

I've come across a heist mission in single player "Blitz Play" that always crashes at a certain point, if anyone else has had that issue and was able to solve it, please share the solution, I found this post but no solution:
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is it faster to acquire the submarine in single or online mode?


----------



## arevin01

My GTX 580 can still handle some high settings. Due to its only 1.5gb vram, texture quality cant go no higher than normal. Still get around 40-50 fps.

Hardware:
GTX 580 [email protected] MHz
i5 2500k [email protected]

Settings:
Graphics

Screen Type- Fullscreen
Resolution- 1920x1080
Aspect Ratio- 16:9
Refresh Rate 60HZ

FXAA- On
MSAA- X2
TXAA- On
Vsync- On
Pause Game On Focus Loss- On

Population Density- Full
Population Variety- Half
Population Scaling - Full

Texture Quality- Normal
Shader Quality- Very High
Shadow Quality- High
Reflections Quality- Very High
Reflection MSAA- X2
Water Quality- Very High
Particles Quality- Very High
Grass Quality- Ultra
Soft Shadows- Nvidia pcss
Post FX- High
Motion Blur Strength- Full
Depth Of Field- Off
AF- X2
Ambient Occlusion- High
Tesselation- Very High

Advanced Graphics

Long Shadows- On
High Resolution Shadows- On
High Detail Streaming While Flying- On
Extended Distance Scaling- 40%
Extended Shadows Distance- Off


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is it faster to acquire the submarine in single or online mode?


Online, if it spawns.

Rockstar's biggest mistake was not making that thing passenger ready.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I tried playing a little last night and while the FPS was good the game still stuttered alot. When turning left or right to quickly or driving through certain areas the game would stutter a bit then run smooth then stutter again periodically. Running an i7-4790k and 290x/290 in crossfire. I left the graphics settings to what they default to except I changed the refresh rate to 96hz playing at 1440p. Seems most settings where set to Very High, MSAA disabled, and FXAA on. What I thought was odd though was that it calculated it would use 5340mb of VRAM. Since I have 4GB cards shouldn't it have picked settings in that range or do I just need to lower them to get under the 4GB range? I am hoping that is all it is and not just one of those games that stutters regardless of FPS. FPS was great pegged at 96 FPS 90% of the time. I don't know what my actual VRAM usage was, MSIAB was reporting something like 6GB which is impossible as the cards are only 4GB cards. First time using crossfire so maybe I am looking at it wrong. Do I need to divide by 2 to get the actual VRAM usage?


I have been running 55-60FPS consistent and I too notice stuttering every now and then. Happens when I look quickly around also. Rig is in my sig.

Maybe it's an AMD GPU thing? Not too sure about that.

And I heard (someone may need to confirm) that it isn't actually using 6GB, but 3GB of out the 4GB you have for crossfire. So yes you would divide by 2. Just what I heard.


----------



## Bugs

Am i missing something when it comes to the character customization for GTA Online? Every character i've made looks like it fell out of a cows rear end. For a game that is so beautiful, the customization for your personal toon is terrible.
Im also blown away that GTA for the PC is so demanding when it comes to hardware. Im now going to have to upgrade my gpu yet again (within a years time) because my OCD kicked in when i realized i couldn't play on max settings @1080p.


----------



## stickg1

The game runs great for me but I get pretty bad screen tearing. Anyone have a fix for this? I tried nvidia Adaptive V-Sync, forced on V-Sync, and in-game V-Sync..

EDIT: Nevermind, I still had Adaptive in NV Control Panel. The in-game works fine.


----------



## dude guy bro

No offense, but did you really think the R9 270 was gonna cut max settings?


----------



## axiumone

Welp... my game crashed out of nowhere. Now it won't load. The launcher gets stuck on a blank screen. Tried re installing the social club, verifying files, etc. I'm now redownloading the whole game. Hopefully that will fix it.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nycgtr*
> 
> Anyone else have just a white screen on the social club launcher and it goes nowhere for hours?
> 
> Edit fixed it. had to delete the files in local data.


Damn it. Wish I would have seen your post before downloading the whole game again. I haven't seen that solution anywhere.


----------



## givmedew

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I tried playing a little last night and while the FPS was good the game still stuttered alot. When turning left or right to quickly or driving through certain areas the game would stutter a bit then run smooth then stutter again periodically. Running an i7-4790k and 290x/290 in crossfire. I left the graphics settings to what they default to except I changed the refresh rate to 96hz playing at 1440p. Seems most settings where set to Very High, MSAA disabled, and FXAA on. What I thought was odd though was that it calculated it would use 5340mb of VRAM. Since I have 4GB cards shouldn't it have picked settings in that range or do I just need to lower them to get under the 4GB range? I am hoping that is all it is and not just one of those games that stutters regardless of FPS. FPS was great pegged at 96 FPS 90% of the time. I don't know what my actual VRAM usage was, MSIAB was reporting something like 6GB which is impossible as the cards are only 4GB cards. First time using crossfire so maybe I am looking at it wrong. Do I need to divide by 2 to get the actual VRAM usage?
> 
> 
> 
> I have been running 55-60FPS consistent and I too notice stuttering every now and then. Happens when I look quickly around also. Rig is in my sig.
> 
> Maybe it's an AMD GPU thing? Not too sure about that.
> 
> And I heard (someone may need to confirm) that it isn't actually using 6GB, but 3GB of out the 4GB you have for crossfire. So yes you would divide by 2. Just what I heard.
Click to expand...

The issue you are talking about sounds like it could be going over 4GB of usage. Although yes you have 8GB it is 4GB duplicated. Whatever is on one card is on the other. I am sure you already know all that but what I am getting at is most games when they say they will use 4GB they mean 4GB of data therefore 8GB on your cards because that data is duplicated.

When you run a new game that requires some horsepower you really need to run something that keeps track of GPU usage, Frame rates, , CPU usage, and GPU Ram usage.

If you are maxing out your cards then that is where your stuttering is coming from.

Could be something else and GTA V might actually mean 3GB when it says 6GB or 4GB when it says 8GB if it changes that number based on cross-fire or not.

One way to tell would be to disable crossfire leave the settings alone boot back into the game and see if it says half the RAM. If it doesn't then yes the game is trying to use more than you have.


----------



## Prophet4NO1

Running just fine on my sig rig in surround. Stays at a solid 120fps, rarely dropping and only noticable on the frame tracker in EVGA percision. Not a big fan of FPS mode. Just does not feel right in a GTA game. But, so far i am very happy with this game.


----------



## Bugs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> No offense, but did you really think the R9 270 was gonna cut max settings?


To be honest, i wasnt sure what to expect. The fact that im forced to run (Texture quality) at Normal settings and the rest of the graphics options on either high or very high is kind of annoying.


----------



## ShortySmalls

Just bought for PC tonight on sale for $45, going to be downloading the next 2 days straight and then its GTA V time!


----------



## Azefore

Game running like a champ here as well, no abnormalities and no crashes after a logged 24 hours of game time.

Took a few screen shots with in-game and steam, waiting till my Titan X gets into to be able to go past 3gb VRAM usage (detail scale distance or w/e under advanced graphics):


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

First time in a long time my experience with a game has been bad

It runs smooth until VRAM hits 3.1GB, Windows gives its crappy warning than the game locks right up and crashes but if it doesn't crash a few minutes later the driver (14.12) locks up and I have to do a hard reset

Any other AMD users having these problems?


----------



## Feyris

How about update to latest beta? No issues here.

One thing though, how are you guys leveling in online, it feels so barren. I keep getting thrown in maps with like three people only who seem either hellbent on killing me, or stalking me or not doing a thing. So Solo is kinda the way to go right now....im not even lv5 lol


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> How about update to latest beta? No issues here.


I don't like using beta drivers (bad experiences with Nvidia) but I might try it and see how it goes


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I don't like using beta drivers (bad experiences with Nvidia) but I might try it and see how it goes


Ive been using beta drivers on my 295 for few weeks no issue.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Feyris*
> 
> Ive been using beta drivers on my 295 for few weeks no issue.


Hmm ok, I'll try them later and see how it goes


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> First time in a long time my experience with a game has been bad
> 
> It runs smooth until VRAM hits 3.1GB, Windows gives its crappy warning than the game locks right up and crashes but if it doesn't crash a few minutes later the driver (14.12) locks up and I have to do a hard reset
> 
> Any other AMD users having these problems?


How big is your page file?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> How big is your page file?


2GB because I have full SSDs


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> 2GB because I have full SSDs


Yeah that is probably your problem. The game needs a large page file.

Use some of your HDD space if you don't have enough SSD space.

The Game uses upwards of 11GB on my system's page file.

The warning about memory being low, is because the Virtual Ram memory pool is low. The Game will then just crash or the OS will force it to close.

Also using the new drivers is a must.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Yeah that is probably your problem. The game needs a large page file.
> 
> Use some of your HDD space if you don't have enough SSD space.
> 
> The Game uses upwards of 11GB on my system's page file.
> 
> The warning about memory being low, is because the Virtual Ram memory pool is low. The Game will then just crash or the OS will force it to close.
> 
> Also using the new drivers is a must.


God thats annoying, even Watch_Dogs runs maxed out on 2GB pagefile

I'll try putting page file up more and new drivers tonight then and see how it goes


----------



## gordesky1

Hmm is anyone having trouble not getting any rp when shooting people and loosing the cops after awhile? I posted about this before but it started to work. Was fine for couple hours than just now the rp bar doesn't show up after a cop chase and it doesn't give me any rp.


----------



## Shadowarez

On my current rig iv disabled my pagefile completely and it runs without day one glitches honestly first game I bought day one that didn't have game breaking issues only prob was online servers weren't up.


----------



## Bloodbath

I must say I'm impressed how well this run on my Tri SLI setup. I was expecting more glitches and bugs but so far only one that shows 18Gbs of Vram in the settings menu rather 6 as per one GPU but I have settings on very high and so far no issues, admittedly only a few hours into the game but all running really smooth. I can see a marathon session coming up this weekend


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> On my current rig iv disabled my pagefile completely and it runs without day one glitches honestly first game I bought day one that didn't have game breaking issues only prob was online servers weren't up.


How much RAM do you have?

No page file really isn't a problem is you have a lot of RAM. (Like 16GB+)

Still some games need it, or want it. So not a bad idea to have it.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> On my current rig iv disabled my pagefile completely and it runs without day one glitches honestly first game I bought day one that didn't have game breaking issues only prob was online servers weren't up.


You got heaps of RAM tho








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Still some games need it, or want it. So not a bad idea to have it.


Hey I suppose a cheap 60GB SSD just for pagefile would keep any game happy


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> On my current rig iv disabled my pagefile completely and it runs without day one glitches honestly first game I bought day one that didn't have game breaking issues only prob was online servers weren't up.


There is no reason to ever turn off pagefie on modern PCs.

I really don't understand why people still do this.


----------



## Pandora's Box

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> There is no reason to ever turn off pagefie on modern PCs.
> 
> I really don't understand why people still do this.


agreed. I have 32GB of ram, still have the page file enabled (2GB)


----------



## LandonAaron

Got th
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *givmedew*
> 
> The issue you are talking about sounds like it could be going over 4GB of usage. Although yes you have 8GB it is 4GB duplicated. Whatever is on one card is on the other. I am sure you already know all that but what I am getting at is most games when they say they will use 4GB they mean 4GB of data therefore 8GB on your cards because that data is duplicated.
> 
> When you run a new game that requires some horsepower you really need to run something that keeps track of GPU usage, Frame rates, , CPU usage, and GPU Ram usage.
> 
> If you are maxing out your cards then that is where your stuttering is coming from.
> 
> Could be something else and GTA V might actually mean 3GB when it says 6GB or 4GB when it says 8GB if it changes that number based on cross-fire or not.
> 
> One way to tell would be to disable crossfire leave the settings alone boot back into the game and see if it says half the RAM. If it doesn't then yes the game is trying to use more than you have.


I checked the usage with one card and it is only 2.5GB with the default settings, so yes when in crossfire mode it reports double of the actual usage. Also the in game VRAM indicator in the graphics settings is doubled when in crossfire mode, so it must calculate the VRAM usage in a similar manner to MSIAB. I played with a controller today and what I noticed is that with controller there is much less stuttering. Seems the game is showing it's console roots. Most of the stutter with mouse and keyboard is from turning faster than what is possible with analog sticks. With the controller you just can't turn fast enough for it to induce stuttering. There is still the occasional stutter from driving very fast, but that also happened on the PS3 version when I played it so that is to be expected, though it does seem a little more severe on the PC.

Also interesting just using one 290x I get a pretty constant 47/48 FPS, while in crossfire mode I stay synced to the 96hz refresh rate most of the time, so it seems there is a near perfect 100% GPU scaling on AMD. Although I didn't have my overclock enabled while testing just one card, so its not a perfect comparison, but either way the scaling is very good. Good job AMD, R*.


----------



## CrazzyRussian

I recommend paying attention to GPU usage when using 'borderless windowed' mode instead of 'full screen'. In borderless mode my GPU usage was no longer a near constant %100, it would dip down as low as %40 which would cause the core clock to go down as well. This resulted in horrible stuttering, made me remember why I stopped playing GTA 4 because of similar poor performance.

Also it seems that GTA 4 doesn't have it's own gamma profile that overrides your systems profile so for anyone using borderless windowed to keep their monitor's color calibration profile active in-game no need to worry it should still work in full screen.


----------



## feznz

http://www.guru3d.com/articles_pages/gta_v_pc_graphics_performance_review,1.html

A perspective of GTA GPU comparison and RAM usage with different settings


----------



## PedroC1999

When you have two cards (For example 7950 CFx) It does display 6gb (3x2) but every setting also increased / decreased twice as much, scaling it perfectly to the double size of the VRAM.

Guys, if you had to pick, would it be 8x MSAA, Very High shadows, or 50% extra viewing distance?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Why would you need 8x MSAA? 2-4x should be good enough if you're at 1080p Priority for me would be Viewing Distance > MSAA > Shadows.


----------



## Year Zero

Got it on GreenManGaming/Escapist sale for $45 last month. Tried running it the moment it went live, singleplayer worked alright, but online (the thing I've craved) was down for a while. Took a nap and working the next morning.

Running on i7-3770k at 4.2, and a GTX 670 with a 100mhz bump. Game looks pretty rough with my card, but I expected that (390x planned for the fall). I crash about once a day to desktop (stopped responding, ctrl-alt-del). Load times are a pain, even on a good SSD, but that is more server side/internet stuff then the game engine.

Playing on k/b for running and shooting, and a PS4 controller via USB/software for driving. I'm finding the combo working great, and I'm running around a bunch with the controller too just because its simpler. The moment I need to shoot though, I drop the thing and grab my mouse, because shooting with thumbsticks is impossible for me.

Currently level 11, with the $135k house east of the main city. I kinda wish I didn't have the starting money, I feel spoiled when games give out stuff for free instead of earning it myself. I played for quite a while before I got the house, to try to cover most of the cost. I know there are ways to 'grind' money later for not much effort.

Only thing that is making me terribly mad is the amount of ass-clowns in races. I know I have to play this more Road Rash then Gran Turismo, but nearly every race involves one guy driving backwards on the track simply to smash into others. I also wish there was a better system for listing what players were doing what in a given session. I wish I could just see "here are current race lobbies, and who is in them". For all I know where is menu for this, but I have yet to find it.

Also, helicopters/planes are great, because no one else seems able to fly them, making them the only races I can win consistently. All that time flying transport for my buddies in ARMA 2/3 has paid off!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Year Zero*
> 
> Got it on GreenManGaming/Escapist sale for $45 last month. Tried running it the moment it went live, singleplayer worked alright, but online (the thing I've craved) was down for a while. Took a nap and working the next morning.
> 
> Running on i7-3770k at 4.2, and a GTX 670 with a 100mhz bump. Game looks pretty rough with my card, but I expected that (390x planned for the fall). I crash about once a day to desktop (stopped responding, ctrl-alt-del). Load times are a pain, even on a good SSD, but that is more server side/internet stuff then the game engine.
> 
> Playing on k/b for running and shooting, and a PS4 controller via USB/software for driving. I'm finding the combo working great, and I'm running around a bunch with the controller too just because its simpler. The moment I need to shoot though, I drop the thing and grab my mouse, because shooting with thumbsticks is impossible for me.
> 
> Currently level 11, with the $135k house east of the main city. I kinda wish I didn't have the starting money, I feel spoiled when games give out stuff for free instead of earning it myself. I played for quite a while before I got the house, to try to cover most of the cost. I know there are ways to 'grind' money later for not much effort.
> 
> Only thing that is making me terribly mad is the amount of ass-clowns in races. I know I have to play this more Road Rash then Gran Turismo, but nearly every race involves one guy driving backwards on the track simply to smash into others. I also wish there was a better system for listing what players were doing what in a given session. I wish I could just see "here are current race lobbies, and who is in them". For all I know where is menu for this, but I have yet to find it.
> 
> Also, helicopters/planes are great, because no one else seems able to fly them, making them the only races I can win consistently. All that time flying transport for my buddies in ARMA 2/3 has paid off!


Yeah I feel you on the racing. I try my best to not ram but it seems majority of the pc players do nothing but that. So much more than the console kiddies which I find appalling. We are supposed to be the more mature player base ffs.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Yeah I feel you on the racing. I try my best to not ram but it seems majority of the pc players do nothing but that. So much more than the console kiddies which I find appalling. We are supposed to be the more mature player base ffs.


lol - unfortunately not when it comes to this game, did you ever play the SA multiplayer mod? It was very much the same - attracted the absolute moss of the internet. Personally I've stuck to story mode so far.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

I changed mine from 2GB to 20GB (excessive I know) and it hasn't whinged about memory

What kinda pagefile usage are you guys seeing?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> I changed mine from 2GB to 20GB (excessive I know) and it hasn't whinged about memory
> 
> What kinda pagefile usage are you guys seeing?


In system below, I'm seeing as much as 18gb. System memory can tap 9GB. Maxing the game out besides MSAA which is at 4X - frame buffer has hit around 4.7GB on TITAN-X SLI


----------



## G woodlogger

Using msi 970 gaming, 4790k on ssd. I can run very high shadow by turning high resolution shadows and extended shadow distance off.

In Nvidia control panel: MFAA and v-sync on - in GTA setting MSAA x2 and v-sync off to fix the 59Hz bug.

Grass, so far, on very high to limit fps drops in mountains.

Reflexion MSAA OFF, reduced reflexion quality.

Every thing else as high as possible.

Have not had any problems except when driving in the mountains, sometime utilization drops to 55% and fps to 29.xx. ALT tapping in and out fix it.

Just noticed HT cores were used when driving in big city.

EDIT: Page file i have set to 2 to 4 GB I think it depends on how long gaming sessions you have


----------



## MURDoctrine

Anyone getting the D3D error found a fix for it? I thought it was my GPU's OC but I have set it to stock and found other people having the same issues elsewhere.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Anyone getting the D3D error found a fix for it? I thought it was my GPU's OC but I have set it to stock and found other people having the same issues elsewhere.


I only had this once when alt tabbing. The game hates it.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Anyone getting the D3D error found a fix for it? I thought it was my GPU's OC but I have set it to stock and found other people having the same issues elsewhere.


I've only gotten it when I pushed my Videocard overclock too hard. Game seems a little more sensitive to a GPU overclock. Still able to overclock my card and play, have more than 7 hours straight without a single crash. Push clocks up too high without enough voltage, and I will get that error within 20-30 minuets of game play.

You try wiping the drivers and starting with a fresh driver install?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I only had this once when alt tabbing. The game hates it.


I've done a fair share of it, and not once had it crash. I've had games that have been worse.

How big is your page file? Think a small page file may be more of a problem when alt-tabbing if anything. Granted you do have three cards to worry about. SLI probably isn't perfect ATM on this game.


----------



## Shweller

I get horrible stuttering and FPS dips using GeForce optimized settings with my SLI GTX770's. Everything is fine with default settings and smooth at 60 FPS. Is anyone else having these issues?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I've only gotten it when I pushed my Videocard overclock too hard. Game seems a little more sensitive to a GPU overclock. Still able to overclock my card and play, have more than 7 hours straight without a single crash. Push clocks up too high without enough voltage, and I will get that error within 20-30 minuets of game play.
> 
> You try wiping the drivers and starting with a fresh driver install?
> I've done a fair share of it, and not once had it crash. I've had games that have been worse.
> 
> How big is your page file? Think a small page file may be more of a problem when alt-tabbing if anything. Granted you do have three cards to worry about. SLI probably isn't perfect ATM on this game.


Page file is in auto, saw Rivatuner overlay show as much as 18GB used with 8.9GB system ram loaded.


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Page file is in auto, saw Rivatuner overlay show as much as 18GB used with 8.9GB system ram loaded.


Yeah you should be fine. Probably a issue with switching power states when using multiple cards or something.

Game looks great with AA on high Res monitors. Glad I didn't waste the experience by getting the PS4 version first, moving from the PS3 version to the PC version is a nice breath of fresh air.

Game is pretty decent when it comes to VRAM usage. Knowing how bad Ports can be these days, the game fits into 4GB of VRAM with no problem. Though for those running 4k, 4GB is probably cutting it close to not enough.


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Yeah you should be fine. Probably a issue with switching power states when using multiple cards or something.
> 
> Game looks great with AA on high Res monitors. Glad I didn't waste the experience by getting the PS4 version first, moving from the PS3 version to the PC version is a nice breath of fresh air.
> 
> Game is pretty decent when it comes to VRAM usage. Knowing how bad Ports can be these days, the game fits into 4GB of VRAM with no problem. Though for those running 4k, 4GB is probably cutting it close to not enough.


Honestly, you might be OK even with 4GB at 4K unless you were on a 3 or 4 way SLI setup... on Titan X SLI and very close to maximum settings (minus AA), I'm only seeing ~5-5.5 GB VRAM use; unless this is one of the (very) rare games that only loads into VRAM what it actually needs, I'd expect a setup like 980 or 970 SLI to not be powerful enough to run the settings that might cause it to run into VRAM problems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, I think SLI may need a little tweaking, but I won't hold my breath. When you consider how poor Watch Dogs handled frame buffer usage it's quite a contrast. Rock* have clearly been checking their middleware and optimising every last drop. If TITAN X is only utilising 4.7GB tops with 4XMSAA at 1440p, then I can believe 4GB is sufficient enough for most of the time, even if there are maybe one or two hiccups. Which I'm getting anyway occasionally with the inconsistent frame rates with SLI. The drops from 100-80 to 50 when doing some of the flight stunt activities is really noticeable even with G-Sync, as it's such a sharp drop.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Damn this game is really awesome, very well optimized by rockstar, hats off.
i had couple of issues such as lag spikes heavy fps drop it happened due to page file maxing out, but ram usage was fine around 4.5 gb never going over 5gb
This game is butter smooth, had to tweaks settings to get the perfect 60 fps experience throughout.
My in game settings are as follows

Settings:
DirectX 11
Fullscreen
1920x1080
59 Hz

FXAA on
MSAA off
Vsync on
Pause Game On Focus Loss On

Population Density max
Population Variety max
Distance Scaling max

Texture Quality very high
Shader Quality very high
Shadow Quality high
Reflection Quality high
Reflection MSAA off
Water Quality very high
Particles Quality very high
Grass Quality very high
Soft Shadows soft

Post FX ultra
Motion Blur Strength min
In-Game Depth of Field Effects off
Anisotropic Filtering x16
Ambient Occlusion high
Tesselation very high

Long shadows off
High Resolution Shadows on
High Detail Streaming While Flying on
Extended Distance Scaling min
Extended Shadows Distance min

Video memory 2350mb/3072mb

This above settings gives me 60 fps constant, some times drops to 57 for a mili second (59 to be precise cause of 59hz)
My system specs are
core i5 4690k stock
amd r9 280 asus oc version
2x4gb 1833
Running on latest amd beta drivers 15.4

And guys i wanted to know if there is any way i can force vsync? By using rockstar in game vsync the game locks at 59fps which is felt vs 60fps. My monitos is 60hz, this is rockstar issue of 59hz.
I used amd control centre but thats absolutely useless it doesnt turn on vysnc. Any help would be appreciated.
Playing it on controller is fun for me rather than mouse keyboard cause more driving is involved, just my way of playing it


----------



## Stealth Pyros

The only performance issue I'm seeing (and it's consistent) is that my map on the pause screen is very choppy when I move around it. If I zoom in all the way it smooths out a bit. This also causes my Steam overlay web browser to start flickering. Can anyone else reproduce this?

I like driving in first person, but I'm not a fan/used to first person combat yet. I think it needs to be tweaked a bit (mouse acceleration, raw input, etc.)


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pandora's Box*












Me everyday this week so far.


----------



## andrews2547

Spoiler: This generation of consoles is appalling (run on my sig rig at pretty similar graphics settings to the Xbone except reflections)



Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 36.418320, 67.499954, 49.874184
Pass 1, 32.844925, 66.591087, 50.705109
Pass 2, 13.568224, 66.162521, 51.716969
Pass 3, 39.152740, 78.779625, 53.242756
Pass 4, 13.834812, 84.745743, 54.149918

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 14.814825, 27.458708, 20.050453
Pass 1, 15.017025, 30.446104, 19.721878
Pass 2, 15.114297, 73.701614, 19.336014
Pass 3, 12.693638, 25.540997, 18.781898
Pass 4, 11.800003, 72.281433, 18.467249

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 10/467 frames (2.14%)
Pass 1: 1/479 frames (0.21%)
Pass 2: 4/482 frames (0.83%)
Pass 3: 4/500 frames (0.80%)
Pass 4: 1093/6124 frames (17.85%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 467/467 frames (100.00%)
Pass 1: 479/479 frames (100.00%)
Pass 2: 477/482 frames (98.96%)
Pass 3: 500/500 frames (100.00%)
Pass 4: 6107/6124 frames (99.72%)

Percentiles in ms for pass 0
50%, 20.00
75%, 21.00
80%, 22.00
85%, 22.00
90%, 23.00
91%, 23.00
92%, 23.00
93%, 23.00
94%, 23.00
95%, 23.00
96%, 24.00
97%, 24.00
98%, 24.00
99%, 25.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 1
50%, 19.00
75%, 20.00
80%, 20.00
85%, 20.00
90%, 21.00
91%, 21.00
92%, 21.00
93%, 21.00
94%, 21.00
95%, 21.00
96%, 21.00
97%, 21.00
98%, 22.00
99%, 23.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 2
50%, 19.00
75%, 19.00
80%, 20.00
85%, 20.00
90%, 20.00
91%, 21.00
92%, 21.00
93%, 21.00
94%, 21.00
95%, 21.00
96%, 22.00
97%, 22.00
98%, 23.00
99%, 32.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 3
50%, 18.00
75%, 20.00
80%, 20.00
85%, 20.00
90%, 21.00
91%, 21.00
92%, 21.00
93%, 21.00
94%, 22.00
95%, 22.00
96%, 22.00
97%, 23.00
98%, 23.00
99%, 23.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 4
50%, 18.00
75%, 21.00
80%, 21.00
85%, 22.00
90%, 23.00
91%, 23.00
92%, 23.00
93%, 24.00
94%, 24.00
95%, 24.00
96%, 25.00
97%, 26.00
98%, 27.00
99%, 29.00

=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
DX Feature Level: 10.0
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
16384MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1019MB, Driver Version 350.12
Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x10de with Device ID 0x1244

=== SETTINGS ===
Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 59Hz VSync OFF
Tessellation: 0
LodScale: 0.300000
PedLodBias: 0.000000
VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
ShadowQuality: 1
ReflectionQuality: 0
ReflectionMSAA: 0
SSAO: 0
AnisotropicFiltering: 0
MSAA: 0
MSAAFragments: 0
MSAAQuality: 0
TextureQuality: 0
ParticleQuality: 0
WaterQuality: 0
GrassQuality: 0
ShaderQuality: 0
Shadow_SoftShadows: 0
UltraShadows_Enabled: false
Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
Shadow_LongShadows: false
Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
Reflection_MipBlur: true
FXAA_Enabled: true
TXAA_Enabled: false
Lighting_FogVolumes: true
Shader_SSA: false
DX_Version: 0
CityDensity: 0.800000
PedVarietyMultiplier: 0.500000
VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 0.500000
PostFX: 0
DoF: false
HdStreamingInFlight: false
MaxLodScale: 0.000000
MotionBlurStrength: 0.000000


----------



## Jixr

Does this game have auto aim enabled? it kinda feels like it does to me, super easy to get headshots, but that could just be because i'm a big fps player and this game moves a little slower than those and the guns are super accurate


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> The only performance issue I'm seeing (and it's consistent) is that my map on the pause screen is very choppy when I move around it. If I zoom in all the way it smooths out a bit. This also causes my Steam overlay web browser to start flickering. Can anyone else reproduce this?
> 
> I like driving in first person, but I'm not a fan/used to first person combat yet. I think it needs to be tweaked a bit (mouse acceleration, raw input, etc.)


Yea it's quite sloppy. Heck, the first person isn't much better than the mod for GTA IV. Don't see how people can walk around in first person. Just feels wonky. Prefer playing with the gamepad with 3rd person on foot and 1st person in car. Just like GTA IV.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Does this game have auto aim enabled? it kinda feels like it does to me, super easy to get headshots, but that could just be because i'm a big fps player and this game moves a little slower than those and the guns are super accurate


I can't hit the broad side of a barn in this game, annoyingly enough.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RaleighStClair*
> 
> There is no reason to ever turn off pagefie on modern PCs.
> 
> I really don't understand why people still do this.


Well if you have limited SSD space, and many of us do, and don't want a big ol 24-32 GB page file eating it all up.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazzyRussian*
> 
> I recommend paying attention to GPU usage when using 'borderless windowed' mode instead of 'full screen'. In borderless mode my GPU usage was no longer a near constant %100, it would dip down as low as %40 which would cause the core clock to go down as well. This resulted in horrible stuttering, made me remember why I stopped playing GTA 4 because of similar poor performance.
> 
> Also it seems that GTA 4 doesn't have it's own gamma profile that overrides your systems profile so for anyone using borderless windowed to keep their monitor's color calibration profile active in-game no need to worry it should still work in full screen.


You should check out Color Sustainer. Its a program that allows you to more easily manage ICC color profiles, and will keep them active during full screen games. The developer is active here at OCN.


----------



## mnicassio89

Game is an amazing port. However, I am having an issue with my 290's tri-x in crossfire. My core clock speeds are fluctuating from 900-1000 mhz. I have a core i7 4790k running at 4.4 ghz, 16 gb ram, and have the game installed on my SSD. Also, the crossfire scaling is all over the place. I'm running the latest amd BETA drivers. Any help is appreciated.

Also, with everything on very-high and ultra with 4x MSAA, I get roughly anywhere from 40-75 fps at 1200p.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

I was playing on a 1080P 60Hz TV before, so my wife could watch. It looked alright, but just seemed off. V-Sync off there was bad tearing, and V-Sync on didn't feel right either, with a stuttery/laggy effect when view was turned.

But last night I played on my monitor at 1440p w/G-Sync....complete awesomeness. Super smooth. I realize now how hard it is to go back to a non G-Sync screen for some games.


----------



## Zoltanar

A workaround for the Blitz Play mission crash was found on
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play
I wonder if anyone was able to do that mission without crashing/working around it though.


----------



## andrews2547

I think I need an upgrade


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> Game is an amazing port. However, I am having an issue with my 290's tri-x in crossfire. My core clock speeds are fluctuating from 900-1000 mhz. I have a core i7 4790k running at 4.4 ghz, 16 gb ram, and have the game installed on my SSD. Also, the crossfire scaling is all over the place. I'm running the latest amd BETA drivers. Any help is appreciated.
> 
> Also, with everything on very-high and ultra with 4x MSAA, I get roughly anywhere from 40-75 fps at 1200p.


Clock speed fluctuation is probably from heat or power usage. Make sure to set fan curves in MSIAB for both cards, and turn up Power% to +50.


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Clock speed fluctuation is probably from heat or power usage. Make sure to set fan curves in MSIAB for both cards, and turn up Power% to +50.


Probably should of mentioned earlier, the weird thing is my temps barely hit 70C. Power curve was at 20 percent.


----------



## BlackVenom

Can't wait for mods and tools to be released. The game is unofficially moddable now


----------



## PCModderMike

Went 4 wheeling last night


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: This generation of consoles is appalling (run on my sig rig at pretty similar graphics settings to the Xbone except reflections)
> 
> 
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 36.418320, 67.499954, 49.874184
> Pass 1, 32.844925, 66.591087, 50.705109
> Pass 2, 13.568224, 66.162521, 51.716969
> Pass 3, 39.152740, 78.779625, 53.242756
> Pass 4, 13.834812, 84.745743, 54.149918
> 
> Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 14.814825, 27.458708, 20.050453
> Pass 1, 15.017025, 30.446104, 19.721878
> Pass 2, 15.114297, 73.701614, 19.336014
> Pass 3, 12.693638, 25.540997, 18.781898
> Pass 4, 11.800003, 72.281433, 18.467249
> 
> Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
> Pass 0: 10/467 frames (2.14%)
> Pass 1: 1/479 frames (0.21%)
> Pass 2: 4/482 frames (0.83%)
> Pass 3: 4/500 frames (0.80%)
> Pass 4: 1093/6124 frames (17.85%)
> 
> Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
> Pass 0: 467/467 frames (100.00%)
> Pass 1: 479/479 frames (100.00%)
> Pass 2: 477/482 frames (98.96%)
> Pass 3: 500/500 frames (100.00%)
> Pass 4: 6107/6124 frames (99.72%)
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 0
> 50%, 20.00
> 75%, 21.00
> 80%, 22.00
> 85%, 22.00
> 90%, 23.00
> 91%, 23.00
> 92%, 23.00
> 93%, 23.00
> 94%, 23.00
> 95%, 23.00
> 96%, 24.00
> 97%, 24.00
> 98%, 24.00
> 99%, 25.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 1
> 50%, 19.00
> 75%, 20.00
> 80%, 20.00
> 85%, 20.00
> 90%, 21.00
> 91%, 21.00
> 92%, 21.00
> 93%, 21.00
> 94%, 21.00
> 95%, 21.00
> 96%, 21.00
> 97%, 21.00
> 98%, 22.00
> 99%, 23.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 2
> 50%, 19.00
> 75%, 19.00
> 80%, 20.00
> 85%, 20.00
> 90%, 20.00
> 91%, 21.00
> 92%, 21.00
> 93%, 21.00
> 94%, 21.00
> 95%, 21.00
> 96%, 22.00
> 97%, 22.00
> 98%, 23.00
> 99%, 32.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 3
> 50%, 18.00
> 75%, 20.00
> 80%, 20.00
> 85%, 20.00
> 90%, 21.00
> 91%, 21.00
> 92%, 21.00
> 93%, 21.00
> 94%, 22.00
> 95%, 22.00
> 96%, 22.00
> 97%, 23.00
> 98%, 23.00
> 99%, 23.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 4
> 50%, 18.00
> 75%, 21.00
> 80%, 21.00
> 85%, 22.00
> 90%, 23.00
> 91%, 23.00
> 92%, 23.00
> 93%, 24.00
> 94%, 24.00
> 95%, 24.00
> 96%, 25.00
> 97%, 26.00
> 98%, 27.00
> 99%, 29.00
> 
> === SYSTEM ===
> Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
> DX Feature Level: 10.0
> AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
> 16384MB RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1019MB, Driver Version 350.12
> Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x10de with Device ID 0x1244
> 
> === SETTINGS ===
> Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 59Hz VSync OFF
> Tessellation: 0
> LodScale: 0.300000
> PedLodBias: 0.000000
> VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
> ShadowQuality: 1
> ReflectionQuality: 0
> ReflectionMSAA: 0
> SSAO: 0
> AnisotropicFiltering: 0
> MSAA: 0
> MSAAFragments: 0
> MSAAQuality: 0
> TextureQuality: 0
> ParticleQuality: 0
> WaterQuality: 0
> GrassQuality: 0
> ShaderQuality: 0
> Shadow_SoftShadows: 0
> UltraShadows_Enabled: false
> Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
> Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
> Shadow_LongShadows: false
> Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
> Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
> Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
> Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
> Reflection_MipBlur: true
> FXAA_Enabled: true
> TXAA_Enabled: false
> Lighting_FogVolumes: true
> Shader_SSA: false
> DX_Version: 0
> CityDensity: 0.800000
> PedVarietyMultiplier: 0.500000
> VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 0.500000
> PostFX: 0
> DoF: false
> HdStreamingInFlight: false
> MaxLodScale: 0.000000
> MotionBlurStrength: 0.000000


It's funny... they want to deny it so bad, but it's... undeniable. If I can go back, I would have never played V on PS3 and saved the glory for a year and a half to play on PC.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think I need an upgrade


I didn't look at mine too close, but it was a bit pixelated as well, haha. It couldn't take all that much to have a somewhat clear reflection in a stationary mirror, right?

Edit: That's reminds me of how Wolfenstein 3D looks.


----------



## Jixr

what are your guys ideas on picking up a controller to use while driving? I can KB&M okay, but I feel like driving it would help. Other than GTA i wouldn't need a controller for anything else.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> what are your guys ideas on picking up a controller to use while driving? I can KB&M okay, but I feel like driving it would help. Other than GTA i wouldn't need a controller for anything else.


After testing it out, I'm definitely sticking with using both a kb/mouse and controller. Of course the controller for driving/flying, and kb/mouse for all else. Sometimes I do switch back to the kb/mouse real quick if I need to be more accurate for shooting while driving. I really feel the loss of analog controls for acceleration and turning with kb/mouse, so it's a bit awkward.


----------



## ramenbuoy

I have a controller, but if I'm trying to drive most vehicles, M+KB is a little easier as a PC user. However, by adjusting deadzones and sensitivity, I think that the controller may be better. However, for planes and parachuting I only use the controller.


----------



## Jixr

Cool, I'll just run to gamestop and pick up an used xbox360 controller or something.


----------



## cones

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Cool, I'll just run to gamestop and pick up an used xbox360 controller or something.


Make sure you get the wireless receiver.


----------



## LandonAaron

If you have a Playstation 3 remote lying around you can use that as well with DS3 tool. The version that worked for me is 71001. The original site that hosted it is down so all the support links and stuff don't work anymore, but there are plenty of places to download it from. You have to change your PC's date to pre 2015 to intall it for some reason. Run it and go to driver manager load the drivers, then go to profiles and select PS3, and change it to Xinput to have it replicate an Xbox controller. That was all the configuration I needed. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get the Bluetooth paring to work yet, so I am tethered to via USB cable, but I think that is more of a windows/ my bluetooth adapter problem then anything to do with the software.

Scratch that, bluetooth is working now. Bluetooth has always been so hit and miss on windows 7 for me.


----------



## Jixr

I just picked up a cheap 3rd party wired one. I got some clear one with leds in it, but before I use it I think i'm going to crack it open and replace the red led's with some cyan ones I have that I used when building my keyboard.









I don't have any consoles ( or even a tv ) so I don't need anything fancy.


----------



## DBEAU

Are there any legit sales running for this right now?


----------



## andrews2547

Is this something caused by lack of VRAM?




The graphics settings says it needs ~1.2 GB VRAM but my GPU only has 1 GB and MSI Afterburner is saying I'm using 700-850 MB.

I only get those glitches when I drive too quickly, but it didn't happen during the benchmark test.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> If you have a Playstation 3 remote lying around you can use that as well with DS3 tool. The version that worked for me is 71001. The original site that hosted it is down so all the support links and stuff don't work anymore, but there are plenty of places to download it from. You have to change your PC's date to pre 2015 to intall it for some reason. Run it and go to driver manager load the drivers, then go to profiles and select PS3, and change it to Xinput to have it replicate an Xbox controller. That was all the configuration I needed. Unfortunately I haven't been able to get the Bluetooth paring to work yet, so I am tethered to via USB cable, but I think that is more of a windows/ my bluetooth adapter problem then anything to do with the software.
> 
> Scratch that, bluetooth is working now. Bluetooth has always been so hit and miss on windows 7 for me.


That's what I use, a PS3 controller paired via Bluetooth using the MotionJoy tool. I've had it installed for several years and never changed anything after that, so I didn't realize that the original site is down. Works well for me though.


----------



## Yetyhunter

How will this run on my setup at 1080p , i'm verry courios . What settings ?


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ramenbuoy*
> 
> I have a controller, but if I'm trying to drive most vehicles, M+KB is a little easier as a PC user. However, by adjusting deadzones and sensitivity, I think that the controller may be better. However, for planes and parachuting I only use the controller.


I haven't flown anything yet, so I'm not sure which I'll use for that. If I can fly the helicopters anything like I can in BF4 with kb/mouse, I'll stick with kb/mouse for them in GTA V as well. For planes and jets though, I'll most likely stick with the controller.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> How will this run on my setup at 1080p , i'm verry courios . What settings ?


I have everything set at normal in citys ect my fps is very glitchy but i guess a lack of driver support from amd could be a big ffactor.


----------



## BillOhio

Ummm... I picked up the game to see what the fuss was about and now that I'm trying to play a GTA title for the first time I really don't know what to do in the game. My biggest question is how do I, in story mode, go from mission to mission? I made it through the prologue and the first Repo with the race against Lemar. When I turn on story mode I'm at Franklin's house, as Franklin, and although I can drive around I'm not getting the phone call from Simeon to get to the next mission. Do I need to score 100 on each mission before I'm offered the next mission? I'm sure I'm missing something obvious.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> I have everything set at normal in citys ect my fps is very glitchy but i guess a lack of driver support from amd could be a big ffactor.


AMD just realeased a Driver for this game, no? Or is that just the XFire profile?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Ummm... I picked up the game to see what the fuss was about and now that I'm trying to play a GTA title for the first time I really don't know what to do in the game. My biggest question is how do I, in story mode, go from mission to mission? I made it through the prologue and the first Repo with the race against Lemar. When I turn on story mode I'm at Franklin's house, as Franklin, and although I can drive around I'm not getting the phone call from Simeon to get to the next mission. Do I need to score 100 on each mission before I'm offered the next mission? I'm sure I'm missing something obvious.
> AMD just realeased a Driver for this game, no? Or is that just the XFire profile?


To go from mission to mission, you need to get to the markers on the map with the letters then walk near them. Also to get the next mission, you just need to complete the previous one. Score doesn't matter unless you are trying to get achievements.

EDIT: Also I should note, the letters that are blue on the map are for Michael, the letters that are green are for Franklin and the letters that are a redish orange are for trevor. Some of the missions can be started by two or three of the main protagonists. The ones that can be started by more than one of them will change colour depending on which one you are playing at the time.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Ummm... I picked up the game to see what the fuss was about and now that I'm trying to play a GTA title for the first time I really don't know what to do in the game. My biggest question is how do I, in story mode, go from mission to mission? I made it through the prologue and the first Repo with the race against Lemar. When I turn on story mode I'm at Franklin's house, as Franklin, and although I can drive around I'm not getting the phone call from Simeon to get to the next mission. Do I need to score 100 on each mission before I'm offered the next mission? I'm sure I'm missing something obvious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> To go from mission to mission, you need to get to the markers on the map with the letters then walk near them. Also to get the next mission, you just need to complete the previous one. Score doesn't matter unless you are trying to get achievements.


Yeah, missions for Franklin will be green in color and easily seen on the map. Michael's are blue and Trevor's are orange. You can open the full map in the pause menu and put a way-point marker on the mission marker, and it will show you a route on your mini-map for easier navigation to the location.


----------



## BillOhio

TY! ~Bill


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Ummm... I picked up the game to see what the fuss was about and now that I'm trying to play a GTA title for the first time I really don't know what to do in the game. My biggest question is how do I, in story mode, go from mission to mission? I made it through the prologue and the first Repo with the race against Lemar. When I turn on story mode I'm at Franklin's house, as Franklin, and although I can drive around I'm not getting the phone call from Simeon to get to the next mission. Do I need to score 100 on each mission before I'm offered the next mission? I'm sure I'm missing something obvious.
> AMD just realeased a Driver for this game, no? Or is that just the XFire profile?


I checked for an update and catalyst is saying my drivers are up to date it has been months since my last driver update


----------



## BillOhio

Ah, cool. Thx Guys. I've never been to LA so it's been kind of cool to drive around Los Santos a bit. Still, for $80 (Retail w/ Tax in Canada) I want to know how to play the game. You guys made my day







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> I checked for an update and catalyst is saying my drivers are up to date it has been months since my last driver update


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> I checked for an update and catalyst is saying my drivers are up to date it has been months since my last driver update


http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx?hootPostID=2029570326847afdcf9e14314ec5fc8b

^I'm using this as I'm on crossfire. I'm not having any issues.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Ah, cool. Thx Guys. I've never been to LA so it's been kind of cool to drive around Los Santos a bit. Still, for $80 (Retail w/ Tax in Canada) I want to know how to play the game. You guys made my day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://support.amd.com/en-us/kb-articles/Pages/latest-catalyst-windows-beta.aspx?hootPostID=2029570326847afdcf9e14314ec5fc8b
> 
> ^I'm using this as I'm on crossfire. I'm not having any issues.


this should work fine for my 6990?


----------



## aroc91

The only complaint I have so far besides the occasional fps dip is that it randomly pauses. Not very often, but every once in a while, it'll pause, I'll unpause it, and it'll do it once or twice more and go back to normal. Very odd. It's not an issue with my keyboard.


----------



## PedroC1999

Just for your information...

MSI AB has recorded during a long session of GTA (3hours?) that my maximum PageFile size is 13gb, maximum RAM usage is at 6gb (System wide)

Also, with VSYNC at 59Hz, I average 58, with a maximum of 59, and a minimum of 36 (Literally for 1ms, went from 59 t 36 and back within a single frame, glitch in reading?)


----------



## andrews2547

I never noticed this happening in the PS3 version and haven't heard of it happening on the PS4/Xbone version.




After my little accident in the syrup factory, I thought it would be a good idea to put the roof up.

The roof didn't want to go up.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Ah, cool. Thx Guys. I've never been to LA so it's been kind of cool to drive around Los Santos a bit. Still, for $80 (Retail w/ Tax in Canada) I want to know how to play the game. You guys made my day


You're welcome









If you need to know anything else about the game, just ask.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> this should work fine for my 6990?


with the 6990 being a 2 gpu card I would think you'd want the GTA V AMD Driver, yeah. My understanding is that that driver is what you need if you're going to run crossfire with GTA V. I've been using it for 2 days and it's been solid for me.


----------



## SilkyJohnson

Turning off my GPU overclock seemed to have solved my issue. Anyone else having random lockups should give that a try if they havent already.


----------



## Onyxian

Gah, still trying to work out my heavy stutter/fps drops. Two 290s, using the beta drivers, full uninstall/DDU and install. I've been turning down lots of settings like grass, shadows, advanced settings, no post processing, only 1080p and 2xmsaa. Most drops happen when driving and the fps will shoot back up if I let it load for a bit. Can't see why anything with my setup would be bottlenecking, still have 16gb pagefile, 16gb ram, i7-4790k 4.6ghz, installed on SSD.

I tried with one card enabled and while the average fps is lower it seems like it have much less drops in fps.

As far as playing I use my wired 360 controller for everything except shooting. Still use it on foot most of the time, need it for driving. Found it funny when Michael told Franklin to practice his shooting at the range so I sat down and got gold in everything except the railgun. Now his shooting is maxed out haha, never tried back when I played it on 360 but shooting is so much easier with a mouse. Hardly even play shooters but the shooting does feel very similar to Max Payne 3 which I played a lot of.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> The only complaint I have so far besides the occasional fps dip is that it randomly pauses. Not very often, but every once in a while, it'll pause, I'll unpause it, and it'll do it once or twice more and go back to normal. Very odd. It's not an issue with my keyboard.


Maybe the "Pause game on focus loss" option, and another program is taking focus, causing GTA V to pause?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I never noticed this happening in the PS3 version and haven't heard of it happening on the PS4/Xbone version.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> After my little accident in the syrup factory, I thought it would be a good idea to put the roof up.
> 
> The roof didn't want to go up.
> You're welcome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you need to know anything else about the game, just ask.


I think you car is just too wrecked.


----------



## Vlasov_581

dang. testing out a few of my rigs with pretty high settings. I do NOT recommend anything with less than 3GB of VRAM, unless you don't mind "turning it down". 2500k @4.5 + 7850CF seems to do ok @ 1600x900, but draw distance needs to be kept to a minimum and AA to OFF. Processing power seems to be ok. Switching over to R9 280CF (7950CF), does very well without AA and advanced settings untouched. As soon as those are altered, I run out of VRAM. So yeah, if you want major eye candy @1920x1080, you need 3GB of VRAM. My sig rig runs out of VRAM @3840x2160. can not turn everything on, so a Titan 6GB would do wonders at 4k

Curious. How many people have actually transferred their progression from consoles? Any issues? I had a minor where saved outfits didn't transfer. Some friends are reporting minor issues too.


----------



## PedroC1999

I lost my hair when I transfered ? and Outfits are no programmed to be transfered.


----------



## BlockLike

so glad this did not have game breaking sli issues

been playing it maxed out since day one without any major issues (other than needing to drop my cpu OC a little)

only minor gripes I've noticed are some slight hitching when driving in certain areas and lag/stutter when viewing the map

other than that... runs like a charm


----------



## BillOhio

Just completed my first GTA Mission ever


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Just completed my first GTA Mission ever












One of the best thing about GTA, is you don't have to start the next missions immediately after. You can go sightseeing, play tennis, watch movies, watch TV, do drugs, get drunk, do street races, go on a murderous rampage or anything else you can think of.


----------



## PedroC1999

Or go look for a jet pack....

Thread breaking argument in 3...2...1...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Or go look for a jet pack....
> 
> Thread breaking argument in 3...2...1...


I heard the best place to find one is gta-mods.com


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Just completed my first GTA Mission ever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best thing about GTA, is you don't have to start the next missions immediately after. You can go sightseeing, play tennis, watch movies, watch TV, do drugs, get drunk, do street races, go on a murderous rampage or anything else you can think of.


Yeah, sometimes I'll just start messing around, going on joy rides in different vehicles/aircraft, killing sprees, side missions/activities, etc. Even use cheats to mess around sometimes (but not save after, of course). You can spend a lot of time off the main story easily without realizing it.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best thing about GTA, is you don't have to start the next missions immediately after. You can go sightseeing, play tennis, watch movies, watch TV, do drugs, get drunk, do street races, go on a murderous rampage or anything else you can think of.


I'd like to get in to the heists though, but I guess you need to level up before you can get in, yeah?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> I'd like to get in to the heists though, but I guess you need to level up before you can get in, yeah?


The heists are GTA Online only in case you didn't know.

I don't know if you have to reach a certain level to unlock them, but I do know you need a high-end apartment (one with a 10 car garage) and some money to set up the heist. You also need at least 1 person to do the heist with on the first heist.


----------



## rick19011

Can't get V-sync or Adaptive Vsync to work at all with this game on my 780ti, my fps always runs higher than 60fps resulting in tearing, tried setting Vsync on in the game menu and nvidia control panel aswell...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Or go look for a jet pack....
> 
> Thread breaking argument in 3...2...1...


Was that or the Mount Chilid thing ever solved?


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best thing about GTA, is you don't have to start the next missions immediately after. You can go sightseeing, play tennis, watch movies, watch TV, do drugs, get drunk, do street races, go on a murderous rampage or anything else you can think of.


16 hours in, first easy 10 missions done only, I'm doing some random events, looking for armor/health location via BradyGames book, I don't care for missions anyway, I have like 400 miles driven in a car so far lol.


----------



## pm1109

Any tips on how to steal a jet plane from the military airport.Finding it pretty difficult.The main airport I have no problems stealing a plane but the military airport is a different kettle of fish

I have completed 3 or 4 missions so far but have spend most of the time sightseeing .There is so much to see in Lis Santos.


----------



## Feyris

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Any tips on how to steal a jet plane from the military airport.Finding it pretty difficult.The main airport I have no problems stealing a plane but the military airport is a different kettle of fish
> 
> I have completed 3 or 4 missions so far but much spend most of the time sightseeing .There is so much to see in Lis Santos.


Jump the fence with a fast car from the beach then drive up to one


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The heists are GTA Online only in case you didn't know.


This is not true, single player has many heists, I think by 20 hours of playtime, I had done around 3 and they are fun.


----------



## BulletSponge

I was getting terrible stuttering with Crossfire and had been running the game on a single 280x for a few days. Then I remembered reading about Intel iGPU's causing problems with the launcher so I decided to disable mine in the BIOS and see if it made a difference in game. STUTTERING GONE! The difference is night and day.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Maybe the "Pause game on focus loss" option, and another program is taking focus, causing GTA V to pause?


I considered that, but that's not the issue. The weirder thing is that it only happens during cutscenes. Not even every cutscene. If I had to guess, I'd say 1 in every 15?


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I was getting terrible stuttering with Crossfire and had been running the game on a single 280x for a few days. Then I remembered reading about Intel iGPU's causing problems with the launcher so I decided to disable mine in the BIOS and see if it made a difference in game. STUTTERING GONE! The difference is night and day.


Mine is already disabled







Might just have to disable crossfire for this game.


----------



## coolharris93

Im running the game with an 780 Ti..It's pretty smooth 2 days now..I have a question..Is extended distance scaling worth it? I drag the slider all the way to the right and still i cant see any difference..And if i live it at half i get a feeling of micro-stuttering although my fps don't drop.My vram usage on half slider is 2800 mb out of 3000.
So is it worth it?


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Mine is already disabled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Might just have to disable crossfire for this game.


I have frame pacing off in CCC. What about you?


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best thing about GTA, is you don't have to start the next missions immediately after. You can go sightseeing, play tennis, watch movies, watch TV, do drugs, get drunk, do street races, go on a murderous rampage or anything else you can think of.


What!! No hitting up the strip club on that list!! Lol.


----------



## Dragonsyph

ANYONE know how to fix the blurryness of the game? Anything past like 10-20 feet in game just looks blurry.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dragonsyph*
> 
> ANYONE know how to fix the blurryness of the game? Anything past like 10-20 feet in game just looks blurry.


Turn off DOF. It gives the picture a lot of depth quality, but not everyone likes it.


----------



## EpicOtis13

I have contacted rockstar support about unlinking my steam from one account, and relinking it to another account. Has anyone else had to do this, and if so how long has it taken for support to resolve this issue? I am almost 40 hours in, and noreply as to wether or not it will be fixed. Is that normal?


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*
> 
> I have frame pacing off in CCC. What about you?


No, but I'll try that now. Just had an hour session running one 290 and it's run better than it ever has with both. Lower average fps definitely but no noticeable drops in fps, saw it go down to ~40s but it wasn't a huge stuttery mess like before.

Edit: Even with frame pacing off it's the same.

Man it's... Ironic? I bought this second 290 and the power supply almost exclusively for this game and it makes it worse.


----------



## BulletSponge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> I have contacted rockstar support about unlinking my steam from one account, and relinking it to another account. Has anyone else had to do this, and if so how long has it taken for support to resolve this issue? I am almost 40 hours in, and noreply as to wether or not it will be fixed. Is that normal?


----------



## Dragonsyph

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Turn off DOF. It gives the picture a lot of depth quality, but not everyone likes it.


That helped a tiny bit. I can't stand this crap lol. Anything past a 10 foot circle around you looks like pure trash. Game is a cpu hog and vram sucker while your GPU utilization is super low.


----------



## w0rmk00n

If I'm using a mid range graphics card like a GTX 660, what are some unnecessary demanding graphic options I can disable in the settings and what should I keep enabled for the best FPS?


----------



## tpi2007

Have you seen this video? He is using the Oculus Rift DK2 with the Vorpx software to make it compatible with GTA V, and it looks quite the experience:


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Gah, still trying to work out my heavy stutter/fps drops. Two 290s, using the beta drivers, full uninstall/DDU and install. I've been turning down lots of settings like grass, shadows, advanced settings, no post processing, only 1080p and 2xmsaa. Most drops happen when driving and the fps will shoot back up if I let it load for a bit. Can't see why anything with my setup would be bottlenecking, still have 16gb pagefile, 16gb ram, i7-4790k 4.6ghz, installed on SSD.
> 
> I tried with one card enabled and while the average fps is lower it seems like it have much less drops in fps.
> 
> As far as playing I use my wired 360 controller for everything except shooting. Still use it on foot most of the time, need it for driving. Found it funny when Michael told Franklin to practice his shooting at the range so I sat down and got gold in everything except the railgun. Now his shooting is maxed out haha, never tried back when I played it on 360 but shooting is so much easier with a mouse. Hardly even play shooters but the shooting does feel very similar to Max Payne 3 which I played a lot of.


Same issue here with crossfire, I'll go from 55 fps to down to 30 fps randomly. Running VSR at 1600p and everything maxed except for MSAA Have the exact same setup as you!


----------



## kakik09

Running dual 660 Ti's here. I can max out almost everything until the game itself won't let me (ran out of memory). 1080p60fps is certainly doable and maintainable with FXAA. Didn't turn on any Adv. Grraphics settings. Running it from an old HDD also didn't harm performance afaik. The only real complaint that I have is (aside from the frustrating installation) the depth of field effect where it keeps focusing and refocusing on scenes kinda makes me dizzy







The only real question for me now is, what should I do first in game?









P.S the retail version with 7 discs came with a a bonus 500,00 in-game cash plus some other stuff. Does the digital download also have that?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Is it just me or does this game really not like 290's?

GPU load is all over the place


----------



## Vlasov_581

@1600x900, my 2500k @4.5 + R9 280CF is getting destroyed online. All four core are at 99-100%


----------



## Smokey the Bear

Nice job Rockstar. gamebreaking bugs all around. Story mode is unplayable and needs to be totally restarted in some cases. I'm currently unable to change my character. Thanks again! I remember when this happened to me on the consoles, and boy was I mad. I'm pissed right off this time too.

Rockstar gets way too much praise, and I'm a fan.


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Is it just me or does this game really not like 290's?
> 
> GPU load is all over the place


I'm glad i'm not the only one, my gpu usage is hardly ever at 100 percent, my 290s are fluctuating like CRAZY.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> I'm glad i'm not the only one, my gpu usage is hardly ever at 100 percent, my 290s are fluctuating like CRAZY.


Yeah my single 290 hardly ever hits 100%, mostly sits around 80ish but drops to nothing all the time, I'm using the latest beta drivers to


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Aussiejuggalo*
> 
> Yeah my single 290 hardly ever hits 100%, mostly sits around 80ish but drops to nothing all the time, I'm using the latest beta drivers to


Same here, I know its not my CPU either, I have a 4790k o'c to 4.5 ghz


----------



## Onyxian

Honestly I have had no real problems besides being unable to run both 290s. I get some weird shadow changes but no crashes or game breaking things so far. Like I'll be driving and half the car's shadow will disappear, then when I change the camera angle it comes back and then goes away when I move my camera back. In cutscenes one angle will look good, angle changes and shadows/lighting is all different.

The single 290 stays around 100% most of the time, but like said with both it shoots up and down 50-90%.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> Same here, I know its not my CPU either, I have a 4790k o'c to 4.5 ghz


Can say the same thing is happening with my 290X too. Anyone tried the drivers before the betas?


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> Same here, I know its not my CPU either, I have a 4790k o'c to 4.5 ghz


My 3570K's at stock but I know it doesn't bottle neck my 290
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *fashric*
> 
> Can say the same thing is happening with my 290X too. Anyone tried the drivers before the betas?


Yeah I was on 14.12 before going to the beta, it ran ok but mostly in the low 40's

I am playing in borderless windowed tho so maybe that has something to do with bad performance?


----------



## mnicassio89

I don't think cause I play on full screen with same issue. Its annoying.


----------



## Sickened1

Really wish these random FPS drop issues would stop. Every 2-3 minutes I get a dropped down to 15-20 fps for about 5 seconds then shoots straight back up to 55+. CPU usage spikes to roughly 73% during the lag spikes then drops back down to around 60% for good FPS again. Vram isn't filling up, only using just over 2600mb, ram isn't filling up. Not really sure what's causing this.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> I don't think cause I play on full screen with same issue. Its annoying.


Thats annoying

I think this game needs a performance patch really, I set my page file to 20GB yesterday and its chewing through it


----------



## LandonAaron

Vsync isn't working correctly for me. It works about 90% of thr time but indoor environments cause tearing as do cutscenes.


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Honestly I have had no real problems besides being unable to run both 290s. I get some weird shadow changes but no crashes or game breaking things so far. Like I'll be driving and half the car's shadow will disappear, then when I change the camera angle it comes back and then goes away when I move my camera back. In cutscenes one angle will look good, angle changes and shadows/lighting is all different.
> 
> The single 290 stays around 100% most of the time, but like said with both it shoots up and down 50-90%.


Are you using AMD chs or whatever its called for soft shadows... pretty sure its glitched. I really wish crossfire would work properly, I've had so much problems with crossfire I'm thinkin about just getting a 980.


----------



## Brohem0th

I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Game plays flawlessly for me with the occasional hitch in GTA Online, which is to be expected this close to launch.

I run everything as high as it can go, including the advanced graphics settings, with 2xMSAA and Vsync disabled in game and forced in Nvidia Control Panel, as well as triple buffering. I get between 45-60FPS in Story Mode, and 50-70FPS online. The lowest I've ever seen it dip was 41FPS, and that was hauling balls in a Rhino blasting errybody and getting a 5-star wanted level started.

4690k at 4.8Ghz, GTX 780 at 1332/7200, installed on my Samsung 840 Evo. Page file set to 2.5GB and I haven't had an issue even once after launch day, and I've played for 6-8 hours straight a couple times.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I guess I'm one of the lucky ones. Game plays flawlessly for me with the occasional hitch in GTA Online, which is to be expected this close to launch.
> 
> *I run everything as high as it can go, including the advanced graphics settings, with 2xMSAA* and Vsync disabled in game and forced in Nvidia Control Panel, as well as triple buffering. I get between 45-60FPS in Story Mode, and 50-70FPS online. The lowest I've ever seen it dip was 41FPS, and that was hauling balls in a Rhino blasting errybody and getting a 5-star wanted level started.
> 
> 4690k at 4.8Ghz, GTX 780 at 1332/7200, installed on my Samsung 840 Evo. Page file set to 2.5GB and I haven't had an issue even once after launch day, and I've played for 6-8 hours straight a couple times.


lol cliché comment right there









EVERY THING ON MAX, WITH THESE SETTINGS NOT MAX - RUNS GREAT 11/10 *Disclaimer* Resolution not specified terms and conditions apply see other posts for more details*


----------



## Sadmoto

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol cliché comment right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY THING ON MAX, WITH THESE SETTINGS NOT MAX - RUNS GREAT 11/10 *Disclaimer* Resolution not specified terms and conditions apply see other posts for more details*


not everyone has 3 titans and can use above 4x AA without frame drops. Also I do agree how many people say what he did and how its worded seem silly but its also easier to say "I have everything maxed except aa" instead of listing every option.









I'm still on the fence about buying this which is bad because I get paid tomorrow :x I played the crap out of gta3 but after that I just couldn't get into them and I'm afraid that I wont really be getting my 60$ worth compared to other games.

How exactly is the multiplayer setup? does it have watch-dog like aspects with drop-in/out? or is it more of lobbies, some tdm, others co-op, etc..?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sadmoto*
> 
> not everyone has 3 titans and can use above 4x AA without frame drops. Also I do agree how many people say what he did and how its worded seem silly but its also easier to say "I have everything maxed except aa" instead of listing every option.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still on the fence about buying this which is bad because I get paid tomorrow :x I played the crap out of gta3 but after that I just couldn't get into them and I'm afraid that I wont really be getting my 60$ worth compared to other games.


Oh no, I agree entirely - and frankly I wouldn't have an issue running 2x MSAA at 1440p. Have done many times in the past. Just makes me chuckle when people do the whole everything-thing







. On the flip side I have mates who are TITAN X owners who will run 8X MSAA just because...Even with three GPU I think it's excessive.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sickened1*
> 
> Really wish these random FPS drop issues would stop. Every 2-3 minutes I get a dropped down to 15-20 fps for about 5 seconds then shoots straight back up to 55+. CPU usage spikes to roughly 73% during the lag spikes then drops back down to around 60% for good FPS again. Vram isn't filling up, only using just over 2600mb, ram isn't filling up. Not really sure what's causing this.


I get this too. Doesn't matter how low I set the graphics or how high my FPS is...


----------



## Tobe404

After buying the game on disc and installing it wouldn't work (activated, just wouldn't launch, various errors) - so I had to re-download it digitally anyway. Sigh. Once digital copy was downloaded it worked fine.

Everything set on very high. Advanced graphics haven't been touched. No AA. I get somewhere in between 50-60 FPS and around 2400-ish Vram used. 1920 x 1080. If I put AA on 2x FPS dips by about 10 and Vram usage goes up to 2600-ish.

R9 280x - 1165 volts / 1165 core / 1565 memory.


----------



## feznz

*First Update wow hopefully fix the ERR_GFX_D3D_INT crashing*


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> I get this too. Doesn't matter how low I set the graphics or how high my FPS is...


Updated drivers?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> *First Update wow hopefully fix the ERR_GFX_D3D_INT crashing*


Is your GPU overclocked?


----------



## feznz

YES BUT
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> Is your GPU overclocked?


GPUS OC + CPU with MSI with OSD and tessellation on
THIS UPDATE WORKS !!
first time ever been able to play over 5min without a crash


----------



## t00sl0w

ok, I had to stop playing yesterday because I keep getting the low mem error in windows and when GTA loses focus it hangs and crashes.
so, alt-tabbing breaks the game?
also, does this thing have some kind of weird mem leak where it writes everything to the page file?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> YES BUT
> GPUS OC + CPU with MSI with OSD and tessellation on
> THIS UPDATE WORKS !!
> first time ever been able to play over 5min without a crash


I've only gotten the ERR_GFX_D3D_INT crashing window if I push my video card too hard, will crash within 20-45 minuets. Stable Overclock and I can go 7+ hours without a crash.

So chances are the video card overclock is unstable if you get it. And if you are at stock and get the error, over volt your card at stock settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> ok, I had to stop playing yesterday because I keep getting the low mem error in windows and when GTA loses focus it hangs and crashes.
> so, alt-tabbing breaks the game?
> also, does this thing have some kind of weird mem leak where it writes everything to the page file?


Just give yourself a large pagefile (12GB+)


----------



## Swolern

Still getting CTDs even after update.









The game is SO fun & runs like butter for me maxed out, until I eventually get that CTD. So frustrating!!


----------



## t00sl0w

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> So chances are the video card overclock is unstable if you get it. And if you are at stock and get the error, over volt your card at stock settings.
> Just give yourself a large pagefile (12GB+)


ok, ill try that is this something rockstar has said they are going to work on?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I've only gotten the ERR_GFX_D3D_INT crashing window if I push my video card too hard, will crash within 20-45 minuets. Stable Overclock and I can go 7+ hours without a crash.
> 
> So chances are the video card overclock is unstable if you get it. And if you are at stock and get the error, over volt your card at stock settings.
> Just give yourself a large pagefile (12GB+)


NO MORE CRASHES
The game auto updated the latest patch version 331.1
The Game is perfect for me with 20% OC on cards SLI with surround


----------



## pm1109

Has the update improved the frame rate especially in the countryside where I often get frame drops.
How big is the update?


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *t00sl0w*
> 
> ok, ill try that is this something rockstar has said they are going to work on?


This game isn't even that bad on the page file. Compared to some of the other games out there.

Cities Skylines is much worse for me. Needs like 21-23GB of Committed Memory. Pretty much the reason I said screw keeping my page file small. Otherwise the 6GB page file I had setup before would fill up, then my RAM would fill up. At which point the game would crash or windows would close it.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Has the update improved the frame rate especially in the countryside where I often get frame drops.
> How big is the update?


431MB
I am not sure my system is kinda hard to compare to SLI 770 2 GB @ 5780x1080p


----------



## SavellM

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pm1109*
> 
> Has the update improved the frame rate especially in the countryside where I often get frame drops.
> How big is the update?


207.5mb

Does anyone have any notes on what this patch includes?


----------



## Strat79

I can finally run with full 1300/1850 clocks on my 780 Ti with no crash like before the patch. I have ran these clocks for 6+ months folding 24/7 and was rock solid so I knew it had to be the game. I'm at 5 hours of non crash gameplay at my full OC's again. Before, even when I lowered it to 1225/1800 it would crash anywhere from 10 seconds to 15 minutes tops. I haven't noticed any performance differences though. Still runs good with every single thing on the highest it will go but MSAA at 2x and those few extra options like increased draw distance/long shadows set about halfway instead of full, etc. This is at 1440p. So far, I can say it is a success after the minor hiccup with the crashing till it was patched. I'm happy with the purchase.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BulletSponge*


Did the same thing happen to you? Shouldn't it be an easy fix of unlocking the steam and social club account?


----------



## Tobe404

Does GTA V need WMP itself or just the codecs from it?
I only ask as it needed another update and the update wouldn't install as I have removed WMP from my version of Windows.
Looks like I might have to keep WMP in my future versions.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> This is not true, single player has many heists, I think by 20 hours of playtime, I had done around 3 and they are fun.


Technically, yes. But pretty much everyone means "GTA Online Heists" when they say "heists"
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Does GTA V need WMP itself or just the codecs from it?
> I only ask as it needed another update and the update wouldn't install as I have removed WMP from my version of Windows.
> Looks like I might have to keep WMP in my future versions.


It uses it to sort out your music saved on your computer so they can play on the correct in game radio station. That's if the music you have is saved has a genre in the metadata.

At least that's how I think it works. I don't have any music saved on my computer so I can't test it.


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Honestly I have had no real problems besides being unable to run both 290s. I get some weird shadow changes but no crashes or game breaking things so far. Like I'll be driving and half the car's shadow will disappear, then when I change the camera angle it comes back and then goes away when I move my camera back. In cutscenes one angle will look good, angle changes and shadows/lighting is all different.
> 
> The single 290 stays around 100% most of the time, but like said with both it shoots up and down 50-90%.


Something like this? This is my 290s usage when crossfire enabled.


----------



## BradleyW

Is anyone getting stuttering when driving?


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> I get this too. Doesn't matter how low I set the graphics or how high my FPS is...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> Something like this? This is my 290s usage when crossfire enabled.


Kind of.



This is how mine is, the part where it stays above 90 is a cutscene. The end is me alt tabbing.


----------



## dmasteR

Those who have crashing issues that did not buy the Steam Version, you may have corrupted game files. This seems to be the problem for those who crash often, or on a mission over and over. Those who are on Steam do not need to worry about this issue because Steam verified your game when you finished downloading.


----------



## Jesse36m3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I've only gotten the ERR_GFX_D3D_INT crashing window if I push my video card too hard, will crash within 20-45 minuets. Stable Overclock and I can go 7+ hours without a crash.
> 
> So chances are the video card overclock is unstable if you get it. And if you are at stock and get the error, over volt your card at stock settings.
> Just give yourself a large pagefile (12GB+)


I got the GFX_D3D error three times since launch, but only on story mode strangely, and it only happened within the first few minutes after it loaded. Never happened online. I repaired the game files in steam and played last night for a few hours with no crashes.


----------



## superj1977

So...i was gona try SMAA injector or SweetFX but i cant seem to find any official word on doing so.
Im not risking my game for it until i at least read something solid.

Has anyone seen any word from the devs about injectors? or should i just asume that its too risky?
MSAA kills my GPU i just dont have the powa








FXAA is what im using at moment but its very poor.


----------



## PedroC1999

ERR_GFX_D3D_INT

While loading any game mode, only since last update, help?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ERR_GFX_D3D_INT
> 
> While loading any game mode, only since last update, help?


Any release notes on that patch? Tried running in Admin mode?


----------



## dafour

Hm i got the game running at high textures on my 480 and its perfectecly playable?Even have some high settings too,the cpu usage has risen about 20%
What is this black magic?


----------



## Jixr

anyone else think there is something fishy going on with the graphics? on my 970, I can max the game at 1440, but some people can't run more than 30fps with a very similar setup. seems like there is a very big inconsistency on performance despite GPU power.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone else think there is something fishy going on with the graphics? on my 970, I can max the game at 1440, but some people can't run more than 30fps with a very similar setup. seems like there is a very big inconsistency on performance despite GPU power.


It's the CPU's that are setting apart the boys from the men. This game craves CPU power.


----------



## MadRabbit

There are two issues I'm having with this game...

1. For some reason every time I start the game it switches to 25Hz refresh. (Having to switch to 60Hz manually every time)
2. Loading times are horrible.

Other than that, it works just fine. Most textures on high and with very playable FPS.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> It's the CPU's that are setting apart the boys from the men. This game craves CPU power.


Guess my 2600k at 5ghz is still good then, I've been worrying that its getting a bit old.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Absolute beauty at 4k.












http://i.imgur.com/mDXCvac.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/EUjcaie.jpg


----------



## dmasteR

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/205509157--4-17-15-GTAV-PC-Patch-1-01-Notes

*[4/17/15] GTAV PC Patch 1.01 Notes*
Quote:


> Fixed an issue where the GTAV Launcher would use an abnormally high percentage of CPU and sometimes crash
> Fixed an issue where frame rate would drop when left-clicking the mouse while driving
> Added a grid to the Golf mini-game to show the topology of the green while putting
> Fixed an issue where a character's eyebrows or other facial features could change erroneously when transferred to PC
> Fixed an issue where a some players were asked to transfer their GTA Online character while a transfer was already in progress
> YouTube uploads via the Rockstar Editor will now correctly resume if Internet connection is lost during the upload and later restored
> Fixed a rare issue where the game could crash while using the Rockstar Editor
> Projects containing deleted clips will now load properly in the Rockstar Editor and warn the player of the missing clips
> Fixed an issue where birds were not recorded correctly in Rockstar Editor clips
> Corrected an issue where certain characters in Windows usernames would cause the Launcher to fail to load or other undesired game behavior. For details, see this page.
> Fixed an issue where players with one garage would not be able to replace an existing vehicle if the garage was full and the new vehicle was purchased from an in-game website
> Additional fixes to prepare for iFruit support
> Crew Tire Smoke can no longer be purchased if you are not in a Crew


----------



## Onyxian

So it seems with this latest patch, the stuttering with xfire has decreased. Still noticeable but more playable, playable enough for me.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any release notes on that patch? Tried running in Admin mode?


Always run as admin, got nothing extra running, same error i sued to have with 3DMARK


----------



## Zoltanar

Just finished the single player campaign, took 43 hours of playtime, didn't do everything but wasn't rushing either, I think it's a bit short, certainly shorter than GTA 4 and possibly San Andreas, it was great fun though, besides the crashes.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> ERR_GFX_D3D_INT
> 
> While loading any game mode, only since last update, help?


Seems to be issues with AMD GPU users. Probably bad drivers, have a look to see if there is a driver update.


----------



## stickg1

Man it's lame that so many people have issues. Game runs great for me..


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Seems to be issues with AMD GPU users. Probably bad drivers, have a look to see if there is a driver update.


Have been every 20 or so minutes, very optimistic I know!


----------



## DzillaXx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Seems to be issues with AMD GPU users. Probably bad drivers, have a look to see if there is a driver update.


I''ve seen just as many Nvidia users with the error. 90% of the time it was GPU overclocks, but I guess the latest patches helps with that.

Have no idea other than that when it comes to fixing the error. Other than to verify the download.

Seems to happen more to the non steam users.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Onyxian*
> 
> Kind of.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how mine is, the part where it stays above 90 is a cutscene. The end is me alt tabbing.


Top graphs vsync off, bottom graph vsync on.

Neverending. Was suppose to be multi quote but didn't work and I'm not going back to find first post, but yeah that's why think b his cards are 100% usage and yours arent.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DzillaXx*
> 
> I''ve seen just as many Nvidia users with the error. 90% of the time it was GPU overclocks, but I guess the latest patches helps with that.
> 
> Have no idea other than that when it comes to fixing the error. Other than to verify the download.
> 
> Seems to happen more to the non steam users.


It could just be overclocks then rather than bad drivers.

I did have quite a few problems with Max Payne 3 (same game and physics engine as GTA V) with CPU and GPU overclocks while other games with exactly the same overclocks didn't have any problems at all.


----------



## feznz

For me I rolled back to 347.52 driver seemed to me the most stable driver
I get the nvlddmkm has stopped working on 350.12 driver and that's on desktop seems to be a few complaints with that driver making stable games unstable.
I even found 347.88 a little bugged for me at least


----------



## LandonAaron

This game definitely doesn't like GPU overclocks. Had to turn mine down 50hz, other wise screen would blink black every so often. Never crashed, but I didn't feel like waiting for it to happen so just turned it down per-emptively.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Anyone else having issues running at higher refresh rates? The first time I played at 96hz it was fine, but now it wont exit windowed mode and go into fullscreen unless I drop back down to 59hz. Only threads I found talking about it suggested disabling teamviewer and rebooting, but that didn't do anything for me.

I just hate playing with vsync on, but without it, I get tearing.


----------



## CptAsian

I just started playing this afternoon, and I've really been enjoying the game. However, I'm getting crashes (either it freezes and "stops working" or just CTDs with no error message), and even more irritatingly, when I go to online mode, I seem to appear offline to all of my friends, and I can't do anything online. Any ideas?


----------



## BillOhio

Hey Guys, where is the benchmark located in the menus, or is it in a separate folder?

Thanks Again,
-Bill


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol cliché comment right there
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EVERY THING ON MAX, WITH THESE SETTINGS NOT MAX - RUNS GREAT 11/10 *Disclaimer* Resolution not specified terms and conditions apply see other posts for more details*


I, too, enjoy being pedantic and playing devils advocate. It's at 1080p. Sarcasm aside, I should have specified that in my post, and yes, it's not "real" Ultra if you can't max out every single setting in the game. It's pretty darned close, but you're technically correct.


----------



## BillOhio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I, too, enjoy being pedantic and playing devils advocate. It's at 1080p. Sarcasm aside, I should have specified that in my post, and yes, it's not "real" Ultra if you can't max out every single setting in the game. It's pretty darned close, but you're technically correct.


60Hz?


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone getting intense stuttering when driving when advanced graphics are enabled?


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> 60Hz?


Between 45-60FPS, and ye, I have a 60Hz 1080p monitor.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BillOhio*
> 
> Hey Guys, where is the benchmark located in the menus, or is it in a separate folder?
> 
> Thanks Again,
> -Bill


I think if you go into the graphics settings and hit Y or whatever corresponding key it shows in the bottom right corner it should start the benchmark.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## IXcrispyXI

this game is maxing out my 2500k bogging down my system pretty badly


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> this game is maxing out my 2500k bogging down my system pretty badly


The days of 2500k might slowly be coming to an end.

With my 4790k, after 2 hours of non-stop gameplay I average less than 40% total cpu usage, 36% to be exact, measured with HWiNFO, running in the background. I'm running a single Titan X @1400MHz, 1440p, 4xMSAA.


----------



## BradleyW

Disabling advanced settings brings back life to the CPU. Also cuts most driver stuttering.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> The days of 2500k might slowly be coming to an end.
> 
> With my 4790k, after 2 hours of non-stop gameplay I average less than 40% total cpu usage, 36% to be exact, measured with HWiNFO, running in the background. I'm running a single Titan X @1400MHz, 1440p, 4xMSAA.


It's almost worth getting banned for swearing after seeing someone running a Titan X at 1400Mhz. That is literally insane. Please tell me that's with modded voltage?


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> this game is maxing out my 2500k bogging down my system pretty badly


After update too my lag has completely stopped, game runs smoothly


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone getting intense stuttering when driving when advanced graphics are enabled?


Is it only while driving fast? If so, sounds like a texture loading issue, as if the cant get loaded fast enough or vram is hitting capacity.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> It's almost worth getting banned for swearing after seeing someone running a Titan X at 1400Mhz. That is literally insane. Please tell me that's with modded voltage?


Pretty much all Titan Xs OC to 1400 mhz on stock volts. Modded bios lets us get up to @ 1500-1550mhz core. Except this game. At least for me i have to downclock my TX all the way down to 1300mhz. Its weird. All other games are stable at 1500mhz or higher for me.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> It's almost worth getting banned for swearing after seeing someone running a Titan X at 1400Mhz. That is literally insane. Please tell me that's with modded voltage?


It's one of my friend's Titan, stock voltage, stock bios, just extra 200+ on the core, the card boosts to 1400Mhz final. With modded bios, extra voltage I'm sure someone can come close to 1600MHz under water, I'm running stock Titan cooler with agressive fan profile.


----------



## mojobear

I played GTA V for PS3 for a couple of hours when it came out 1.5 years ago, but going back now to GTA V with 7680 x 1440 @ 80hz w 4 x R9 290s....amazing....so....amazing. The graphics are absolutely beautiful - I think its the lighting and realistic art style that really makes it all come together.

I was lagging/stuttering prior to the patch with the GPUs downclocking within minutes. Post-patch, just played for 2.5 issues no slow downs. Usually I get about 60-80 FPS driving around the city....and thats with vsync on. I'm running everythign very high with advanced graphic options off....those are causing some issues. Also no MSAA given my resolution and the fact that AMD is having some issues with MSAA and GTA V.

This game has renewed my faith in games that just work day one "out of the box"...or at least very close to day one









Come on witcher 3....continue this trend.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Krazee*
> 
> After update too my lag has completely stopped, game runs smoothly


I have only been playing sp but still getting fps drops due to 100% cpu usage, oc is at 4.5ghz


----------



## axiumone

Getting CTD every half hour after today's patch. Tried verifying files, bone stock oc settings and variety of drivers, so it's definitely the game.


----------



## bigaza2151

im seeing some fps drop while driving using my 280x and im only running most things on high

fxaa is on but all other filters are off


----------



## Vlasov_581

are any of you guys monitoring your MSI stats? I'm getting 7300MB+ system RAM usage and damn near 3000MB of VRAM at 1920x1080


----------



## Krazee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> I have only been playing sp but still getting fps drops due to 100% cpu usage, oc is at 4.5ghz


I just tuned up my oc from 4.4 to 4.5. I will post screens of my config tomorrow


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> are any of you guys monitoring your MSI stats? I'm getting 7300MB+ system RAM usage and damn near 3000MB of VRAM at 1920x1080


yep, this game is a RAM eater. I have 16GB RAM and a gtx 970, 4GB running very very smoothly. it actually runs better than GTA IV, like a lot better.
no issues with the 3.5 + 0.5 divided VRAM on the gtx, I found the setting done by Geforce experience to be spot on. I'm having one well of a time















(cpu oc'd to 4.4ghz)


----------



## p4inkill3r

I'm getting the D3D crashes as well.

8320 @ 4.8GHz/290 @ 1150mhz, disabling OC does not make a difference.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yeah, gotta have 8GB+ RAM. this game is also a cpu hog. couldn't play it with a 2500k @4.5. + R9 280 Tri Fire. put those three cards into a MSI990FX with a 4.4 8350, and all is well


----------



## BigMack70

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> yeah, gotta have 8GB+ RAM. this game is also a cpu hog. couldn't play it with a 2500k @4.5. + R9 280 Tri Fire. put those three cards into a MSI990FX with a 4.4 8350, and all is well


Yup. My 5 GHz 2600k caps out at about 75fps average in the city during daytime at near-max settings (haven't tested for CPU max framerate in other scenarios).

This game is rivaling AC:U for most demanding game on my CPU.

Is anyone able to sustain 120fps in this game on anything even approaching very high / ultra settings at any resolution? Any Haswell-E owners able to do it?


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Top graphs vsync off, bottom graph vsync on.
> 
> Neverending. Was suppose to be multi quote but didn't work and I'm not going back to find first post, but yeah that's why think b his cards are 100% usage and yours arent.


I don't use vsync, and my cards go to 100 percent then drop down like this.....


----------



## sammkv

This new patch dropped my frames by 20-30 fps, thanks Rockstar! The game was running nice and smooth 60fps. Before patch my cpu usage was good around 60% now it's using 80-90%.


----------



## kill

Ive been getting CTDs after the patch.Also I dont understand how my 4690k @ 4.5 is bottlenecking my rig. I only see tops 60% usage on both my cards usally averaging 35-40. but my CPU is some how maxed 100%. Makes me mad too cuz I just upgraded my cpu to get AWAY from the bottleneck(used to be fx8320). I get around 50-110 fps after the patch on VeryHigh settings. Also my game will not let me do 60hz even though my monitor is 75hz...


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I've only put about 5-6 hours into it but I am still flabbergasted how well this runs on lower end hardware. Using my G771 laptop with a maxwell 860m (a bit faster than a desktop 750ti) paired with an i7 4710 @ 3.4ghz, I can chew through this game. It doesn't look perfect because I only have 2gbs of VRAM (so medium textures) but again, it runs amazing. Looks better than GTA IV and runs better than GTA IV LOL. Only had one CTD so far as well.

What's also really throwing me off is that the campaign is really freaking fun! I've played GTA 2, 3, Vice City, San Andreas, IV and now V. Only ever completing Vice City, I never stuck with the missions because I usually got bored. However, V offers tones of variety and the world is really fun to interact with. I was expecting just to enjoy it for screwing around and playing online like GTA IV, but V has me hooked. The only thing that's ticking me off is that I still can't add my R* copy onto Steam as a non-steam game. Whenever I alt tab, my computer is at a grinding halt. Just want dat overlay... please R*, patch it or someone post a tutorial. I'll be waiting patiently









edit: Does anyone know why my game will automatically just launch the story mode? It's like if I don't make my decision within 8 seconds, it just starts to load the campaign.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bigaza2151*
> 
> im seeing some fps drop while driving using my 280x and im only running most things on high
> 
> fxaa is on but all other filters are off


Hey you can use these settings, i got similar pc to yours
Settings:
DirectX 11
Fullscreen
1920x1080
59 Hz

FXAA on
MSAA off
Vsync on
Pause Game On Focus Loss On

Population Density max
Population Variety max
Distance Scaling max

Texture Quality very high
Shader Quality very high
Shadow Quality high
Reflection Quality high
Reflection MSAA off
Water Quality very high
Particles Quality very high
Grass Quality high
Soft Shadows soft

Post FX ultra
Motion Blur Strength min
In-Game Depth of Field Effects off
Anisotropic Filtering x16
Ambient Occlusion high
Tesselation very high

Long shadows off
High Resolution Shadows on
High Detail Streaming While Flying on
Extended Distance Scaling min
Extended Shadows Distance min

Video memory 2350mb/3072mb

This above settings gives me 60 fps constant, some times drops to 57 for a mili second (59 to be precise cause of 59hz)
My system specs are
core i5 4690k stock
amd r9 280 asus oc version
2x4gb 1833
Running on latest amd beta drivers 15.4.

Update:
And for me the game uses only 5.5gb ram max at 1080p with above settings.
I feel the more system ram available the more it uses.
Cpu usage still around 50%, high pagefile usage had to set it to around 12288. graphic card usage around 70%.
Also found out that GRASS IS A PERFORMANCE HOG, ultra and very high gets my fps around 50 in the fields specially during trevor missions. Turned it to HIGH and now everything back to 60fps again.

The game is super fun though, and i love the day graphics cause of lighting and everything looks so great, the night graphics are bit sad and dont impress me.
Still finding fix for 59hz issue for 60hz monitor, other than that everything is great.
Just got back from college, will play full day today on my hdtv.


----------



## fashric

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> I have only been playing sp but still getting fps drops due to 100% cpu usage, oc is at 4.5ghz


Strange I haven't seen my CPU usage go much above 80% in game. From benchmarks I've seen a 4770k is only 6 or 7 fps better than the 2500k at the same clock speeds. Still some life in the old dog yet!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> are any of you guys monitoring your MSI stats? I'm getting 7300MB+ system RAM usage and damn near 3000MB of VRAM at 1920x1080


The highest I got while playing was 8.4GB RAM usage (1.7GB before I started playing) and 870MB VRAM usage (I have a 1GB graphics card) at 1920x1080.


----------



## MadRabbit

Okay, there's something strange going on for me...

I'll add two pictures, the CPU part I can understand, it eats everything You throw at it but the GPU...why is not even using my 2nd GPU most of the time?




I'm running 1080p with almost all things maxed, I get ~45-70 fps with Vsync off and 59hz. (45fps when 5 star fights going on in the middle of the street, otherwise it stays at 55+)


----------



## Whach

I've found this performance review to be quite helpful an indicator of what I should get, especially at 1600p which isn't a common res.

It looks like I will either have to turn down the advanced settings or cut MSAA down to 2x or just use FXAA instead. I see lots of settings experimentation in my future. I wonder if SMAA injector will work with this....

Or I could just ditch my SLI 980's for a Titan X and hope for the best....


----------



## Azefore

Just got my insurgent last night, fun on a bun in the city with that lol.

Also 2500k here does fine, advanced graphics up to max everything will peg me at 99% but turning them off I'll get an average usage of ~27% per core, making a mixture currently of those settings to get around ~85% per core.


----------



## Vlasov_581

I think that THAT version of the Insurgent sucks. Well, both of them suck, because the windows are not bullet proof, but the other one at least has a gun. I don't get how the armored Kuruma has bullet proof windows, but these monsters do not







And some SUV/Trucks are NOT 4X4, INCLUDING these Insurgents. Rockstar needs to fix that


----------



## Blze001

Is anyone else noticing stupidly long loading times for GTA online?

I played about 4 hours and only did one mission due to loading times, "Getting GTA Online session details" failing, full lobbies and Level 5's that somehow got into the Heist blowing it...









Also, why is there a loading screen just to put me back where I was before I got the "session is full" notification?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Is anyone else noticing stupidly long loading times for GTA online?
> 
> I played about 4 hours and only did one mission due to loading times, "Getting GTA Online session details" failing, full lobbies and Level 5's that somehow got into the Heist blowing it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, why is there a loading screen just to put me back where I was before I got the "session is full" notification?


What's your internet like?

GTA Online loads at around the same speed as switching protagonists in single player.


----------



## p4inkill3r

I played for 4 hours without a D3D error after turning off Vsync. Coincidence?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I played for 4 hours without a D3D error after turning off Vsync. Coincidence?


But do you get tearing?


----------



## p4inkill3r

Not that I've noticed. Getting 65-75 FPS on a watercooled 290 @1440p.


----------



## krabs

My 5year AMD CPU athlonII x4 , barely above the minimum , caps out at 15 to 30 fps in towns , barely able to freeroam.
Only 30% ultilization on my amd 7850 gpu

Gonna get skylake.


----------



## zealord

What does Tessellation do in GTA V? It can't be the real deal since I don't see any differences and the performance impact is rather small


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> What does Tessellation do in GTA V? It can't be the real deal since I don't see any differences and the performance impact is rather small


Helps make peoples heads rounder and other various misc objects in the game world.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> My 5year AMD CPU athlonII x4 , barely above the minimum , caps out at 15 to 30 fps in towns , barely able to freeroam.
> Only 30% ultilization on my amd 7850 gpu
> 
> Gonna get skylake.


Time to upgrade my friend


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Helps make peoples heads rounder and other various misc objects in the game world.


alright, thanks for the answer. I guess I just leave it at very high since it has a negligible performance impact


----------



## BradleyW

You know, I'm seeing people with 2500K's at stock speeds reporting 60+ fps with all the advanced settings maxed out. When I max them out, I drop as low as 49fps. Something wrong with my system, or do we just have a bunch of dreamers?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> You know, I'm seeing people with 2500K's at stock speeds reporting 60+ fps with all the advanced settings maxed out. When I max them out, I drop as low as 49fps. Something wrong with my system, or do we just have a bunch of dreamers?


I have a 2500K @ 4.5 GHZ and the lowest fps I've seen was around 43~. My GPU usage was around 60% at that time so I guess the CPU was my bottleneck there.
I have all advanced settings _disabled_ ! All other graphic options high/very high + 4xMSAA at 1080p.

Probably a bunch of dreamers that are testing the first mission where fps is generally higher or other weird places.


----------



## PCModderMike

The in game Rockstar Editor is pretty fun to play with.
Just a quick nonsense clip lol. The 1080/60FPS option looks good imo.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> I have a 2500K @ 4.5 GHZ and the lowest fps I've seen was around 43~. My GPU usage was around 60% at that time so I guess the CPU was my bottleneck there.
> I have all advanced settings _disabled_ ! All other graphic options high/very high + 4xMSAA at 1080p.
> 
> Probably a bunch of dreamers that are testing the first mission where fps is generally higher or other weird places.


Probably so. They must be dreamers! I won't mention any names.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> What does Tessellation do in GTA V? It can't be the real deal since I don't see any differences and the performance impact is rather small


The main difference is car deformation when you crash.

It also does this




Top one = tessellation on
Bottom one = tessellation off

These are console screenshots btw, they had a graphics downgrade in update 1.08.

I've also noticed shadow quality on characters clothing is also improved with higher tessellation settings.


----------



## PCModderMike




----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What's your internet like?
> 
> GTA Online loads at around the same speed as switching protagonists in single player.


9ms ping, 125mbps down, 12mbps up. This was from Speedtest.net with GTA Online running in the background. Could it be because I'm not running the game on an SSD?


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What's your internet like?
> 
> GTA Online loads at around the same speed as switching protagonists in single player.


LOL! No it does not.

I'm on 300/300 and still wait like crazy...


----------



## PedroC1999

I'm on 8/0.7 and it loads as fast an Single ?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> 9ms ping, 125mbps down, 12mbps up. This was from Speedtest.net with GTA Online running in the background. Could it be because I'm not running the game on an SSD?


It could be because of your location (physical real life location) then. I have it installed on a slow HDD and it loads at the same speed as it does when I switch protagonists in single player.

I probably live closer to a Rockstar server than you. It would also explain why @PedroC1999 has similar Online loading times since he lives relatively close to me.

EDIT: Are you in the UK?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> LOL! No it does not.
> 
> I'm on 300/300 and still wait like crazy...


Yes it does.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Yes it does.


No it does not. You must not be playing single player on an SSD if you think it loads the same. My SP protagonist swaps takes 2-3 seconds max whereas online can take anywhere from 5-6 to 15-20. It is more dependent on the host you are joining and what you are doing.

AS07 on the forums did a good comparison of HDD to SDD load times as well.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No it does not. You must not be playing single player on an SSD if you think it loads the same. My SP protagonist swaps takes 2-3 seconds max whereas online can take anywhere from 5-6 to 15-20. It is more dependent on the host you are joining and what you are doing.
> 
> AS07 on the forums did a good comparison of HDD to SDD load times as well.


Well my game is not installed on my ssd and its on my 1tb hdd, and i just ran the stop watch and i got it to load in 36 seconds, i feel 49 is way too much?


----------



## hokk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No it does not. ]


Looks very similar to single player for me

i'm in the uk.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> I think that THAT version of the Insurgent sucks. Well, both of them suck, because the windows are not bullet proof, but the other one at least has a gun. I don't get how the armored Kuruma has bullet proof windows, but these monsters do not
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And some SUV/Trucks are NOT 4X4, INCLUDING these Insurgents. Rockstar needs to fix that


I'm a passive player here so when I goof off in the session it's with friends. But I would've bought the gun variant if it's allowed in the garage, I'm not spending 1.3m on a vehicle I can't have in my garage, the armored Kuruma is my next purchase. They're good for plowing through anything and from the rear it's bulletproof like the Zentorno is. Off road though it handles like an Cougar H would, it just keeps planted from the weight alone.

I'm on my Akuma 80% of the time though, hope they have more vehicle dlc.


----------



## jameschisholm

Do the advanced graphics settings make that big of a difference? or could I disable them and still get a sexy looking game? I mean if i jacked up all the main settings inc nvidia specific ones.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> What's your internet like?
> 
> GTA Online loads at around the same speed as switching protagonists in single player.
> 
> 
> 
> LOL! No it does not.
> 
> I'm on 300/300 and still wait like crazy...
Click to expand...

I sure don't wait like crazy. I load in within a few seconds. I had an 840 Pro and just got an 850 EVO. PC version destroying these next-gen consoles all around. Couldn't stand the load times and quit playing because of it.


----------



## mercs213

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jameschisholm*
> 
> Do the advanced graphics settings make that big of a difference? or could I disable them and still get a sexy looking game? I mean if i jacked up all the main settings inc nvidia specific ones.


I leave all the advanced settings off or set to the lowest on the sliders (I have high streaming while flying turned on though) - GTX 980 OC to 1514/8000 and i5-2500k at 4.3ghz. I really can't tell a difference between them maxed or off, but eats up framerate when all are on... I rather have 70+ framerate on my 144hz gsync monitor than go below 60.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> No it does not. You must not be playing single player on an SSD if you think it loads the same.


You messed up your quote, I haven't spoken about loading times, but since you got me involved, I will.
The loading times were terrible when I had the game on HDD and they are still terrible since I moved it to SSD, I didn't notice a difference when I changed it.
I love that servers aren't local and seem to be worldwide, I've been matchmade with chinese and american people and I love hearing different (non-european) people talk for a change, and the latency doesn't seem that big of an issue even with people being so far from each other.


----------



## Blze001

Anyone know of a different image capture program other than Fraps? Every single screenshot I get from it looks like this:


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone know of a different image capture program other than Fraps? Every single screenshot I get from it looks like this:


Just use Steam if you have the Steam version (F12).

MSI Afterburner does a pretty good job as well if you have the RSSC version.


----------



## Aussiejuggalo

Dunno if any of you guys knew but the money glitch were you collect a hidden package, quick save then reload still works







(on my game anyway)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone know of a different image capture program other than Fraps? Every single screenshot I get from it looks like this:


Dxtory maybe?


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone know of a different image capture program other than Fraps? Every single screenshot I get from it looks like this:


I use Steam and get images such as these. http://www.overclock.net/t/412389/official-screenshot-of-your-games-thread/22640_20#post_23809006


----------



## Blze001

Yeah, I'd like to use Steam, but the overlay won't work with GTA V for some reason.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Did this supposed new patch happen to fix the single player crash bugs from zooming? Just something I read, so I've been waiting for that to be fixed before I play it. I don't want to get pissed off at my $60 game yet, lol.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> Did this supposed new patch happen to fix the single player crash bugs from zooming? Just something I read, so I've been waiting for that to be fixed before I play it. I don't want to get pissed off at my $60 game yet, lol.


Not sure what bugs you're talking about, but apparently leaving "landing page" to "on" fixes some issues:
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play


----------



## XLifted

Ever since the "patch" I started crashing while before I did not

P.S. Handy page:

http://www.cheatcc.com/pc/grandtheftauto5cheatscodes.html


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone found a fix for the terrible shadow filtering?


----------



## Jixr

anyone else run into a problem when playing with a controller, that pressing "a" ( on 360 controller ) it will start recording video?

for whatever reason it happens when playing on the only way to reset the controls is to restart the game.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> anyone else run into a problem when playing with a controller, that pressing "a" ( on 360 controller ) it will start recording video?
> 
> for whatever reason it happens when playing on the only way to reset the controls is to restart the game.


Are you pressing down on the d-pad by accident while hitting "A"? That's the only time it's supposed to start the recording.


----------



## cstkl1

Reflection Ultra
Grass Ultra
Post FX ultra

Extended gameplay.
See whether you can notice the popins
also somewhere here i found a proton saga lookalike car.


----------



## Stilldawn

Is there a benchmark tool for GTA V?

Or is there some other way I can test the FPS I'm getting?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Is there a benchmark tool for GTA V?
> 
> Or is there some other way I can test the FPS I'm getting?


There's an in-game benchmark tool and you can always just monitor with something like fraps or afterburner.


----------



## Ksireaper

Holy cow this makes my CPU hot. 2 X 480 Rads keeping my 4790k cool and my cpu is around 55c in game. Other than that, no real gripes.


----------



## Swolern

Rockstar really did a great job on the textures of this game.


----------



## karamel

Hello guys, I found that turning hyperthreading off may be beneficial for Core i7 users. Check my thread on reddit for details:

http://www.reddit.com/r/GrandTheftAutoV_PC/comments/333jsn/core_i7_users_turn_hyperthreading_off_to_gain/


----------



## hrockh

yes textures are really good!
that's the main reason behind the huge game space requirements & RAM / VRAM usage.
loading screen time are fine for me, it definitely doesn't kill the experience. compared to the old gen console, switching characters is much much much faster.
when I can, I'm going to record the loading times
fyi I'm running it from a hdd (fast one, wd black).
also, if you are still undecided, get it, it's sooooooooooooooo much fun!!


----------



## TPCbench

After you have registered / activated the game online, does the game run even without an internet connection ? No "always online" DRM like in Assassin's Creed II ?

The ISP's here in our country have bad service. My internet connection will sometimes go down for a week or 2

Thanks


----------



## Stilldawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> There's an in-game benchmark tool and you can always just monitor with something like fraps or afterburner.


Where do I find the benchmark tool? I must be blind lol.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Where do I find the benchmark tool? I must be blind lol.


Its there in graphic settings

Hint to use it. Enter into story mode. Skip cutscenes. Esc into pause menu. Go to ure graphic settings n press benchmark.


----------



## OxygeenHD

Hey guys, i just wanted to know if i'm the only one who have a stutter effect after a while in the game... Is someone could help me to fix this, here is my specs and my settings :

I5 760 (OC'ed to 3.5GHz)
GTX 960 Gaming G1 (4GB)
8GB of ram.

I play in 1440x900.

All textures settings on Very High.
2xMSAA
Reflections set to normal
All density settings set to half
No VSync
Other setting leaved to default.

With that said i get 80 FPS in game.
So the lag could not be a lack of FPS.

And it looks like whatever the setting i choose (Everything on low etc...) The stuttering is always here so i'm kinda lost right now... Any ideas ?


----------



## rgrwng

What's up with the Unexpected Error in the social club launcher?

i bought this game TWICE now, and tried two different systems, my windows 8 and windows 7 machine. same steam account on both systems. i am tried of redownloading the game. i am logging time by being in the launcher. i have verified the games integrity and downloaded the game several times now


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> I sure don't wait like crazy. I load in within a few seconds. I had an 840 Pro and just got an 850 EVO. PC version destroying these next-gen consoles all around. Couldn't stand the load times and quit playing because of it.


So I don't get it why is that damn slow for me..both SP and MP load times are just horrible for me, I can easily take a quick smoke break before it's done loading. (About a minute then, maybe a bit less..) And the game is installed on my SSD...

Just timed it: 32seconds to load SP and 52 for online...if you ask me, that is some horrible loading time.

EDIT: TPCbench - It does run without an internet connection.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> After you have registered / activated the game online, does the game run even without an internet connection ? No "always online" DRM like in Assassin's Creed II ?
> 
> The ISP's here in our country have bad service. My internet connection will sometimes go down for a week or 2
> 
> Thanks


Yes, my ISP is also trash. It took a while to start though. I am assuming that it was looking for some server to connect to. However, it eventually asked me, "would you like to play offline"?

So don't worry. It does need a constant network connection. If it did, I'd already be asking for a refund


----------



## Alexbo1101

Anyone else crashing during 'bury the hatchet' in SP? I'll leave my problem in spoilers.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Every single time I'm returning from North Yankton I crash, always at the start of mr. Chengs phone call, what do I do?


----------



## tpi2007

I've been looking at some of the screenshots that have been posted in threads around here and also some videos and they seem to have gotten the scale right; while the graphics still have some way to go to be realistic, the feel of the city seems right, it looks like a real city, the amount of detail and the lighting helps a lot in that feel.

However, is it me or some ground textures (dirt and snow) could be more detailed? It looks as if they could at least use some tessellation.

Here are three examples:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto V*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sterik01*


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alexbo1101*
> 
> Anyone else crashing during 'bury the hatchet' in SP? I'll leave my problem in spoilers.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Every single time I'm returning from North Yankton I crash, always at the start of mr. Chengs phone call, what do I do?


There was one spot that always crashed for me, probably 20 times, and I couldn't get past it. Finally I had to play through hat area in safe mode. After mission finished I returned to normal.

With the bugs GTA V is still the best PC game I have played in a long long time!


----------



## Alexbo1101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> There was one spot that always crashed for me, probably 20 times, and I couldn't get past it. Finally I had to play through hat area in safe mode. After mission finished I returned to normal.
> 
> With the bugs GTA V is still the best PC game I have played in a long long time!


Got it done in safe mode, thanks!


----------



## Stilldawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Its there in graphic settings
> 
> Hint to use it. Enter into story mode. Skip cutscenes. Esc into pause menu. Go to ure graphic settings n press benchmark.


Yeah found it, didn't notice it was down with all the other "accept" buttons etc.

I think I have it set pretty good, until I got up to Trevor, his first mission it ran like a dog, like 30fps. In the city it sits between 40-60 (vsync).

Anyone have some tips on the best settings to play around with to smooth out the FPS, ideally would love it to sit on 60,

Also, at certainly places (seems like mission areas) the screen flashes white etc randomly? Whats up with that and can you turn it off or something?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I've been looking at some of the screenshots that have been posted in threads around here and also some videos and they seem to have gotten the scale right; while the graphics still have some way to go to be realistic, the feel of the city seems right, it looks like a real city, the amount of detail and the lighting helps a lot in that feel.
> 
> However, is it me or some ground textures (dirt and snow) could be more detailed? It looks as if they could at least use some tessellation.
> 
> Here are three examples:


I've been quite surprised by the amount of tessellation actually. For instance, doing that mission with Michael when you smoke a joint and the aliens come. You're standing in a giant fountain and all the stones are tessellated. I only have it on high but I love it. Not enough games use it. Maybe with mods you will see it being utilized more?


----------



## andrews2547

Spoiler: Benchmarks on my sig rig running most of the settings on high, some at very high



Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 2.024643, 28.582031, 19.832712
Pass 1, 4.579862, 25.792198, 17.505871
Pass 2, 3.517720, 29.596718, 19.851324
Pass 3, 2.909453, 37.610428, 20.777397
Pass 4, 5.021936, 51.643875, 21.513700

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 34.987015, 493.914185, 50.421749
Pass 1, 38.771416, 218.347214, 57.123695
Pass 2, 33.787529, 284.274994, 50.374474
Pass 3, 26.588371, 343.707214, 48.129223
Pass 4, 19.363380, 199.126389, 46.482010

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 0/187 frames (0.00%)
Pass 1: 0/167 frames (0.00%)
Pass 2: 0/188 frames (0.00%)
Pass 3: 0/196 frames (0.00%)
Pass 4: 0/2442 frames (0.00%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 0/187 frames (0.00%)
Pass 1: 0/167 frames (0.00%)
Pass 2: 0/188 frames (0.00%)
Pass 3: 1/196 frames (0.51%)
Pass 4: 46/2442 frames (1.88%)

Percentiles in ms for pass 0
50%, 50.00
75%, 55.00
80%, 55.00
85%, 56.00
90%, 59.00
91%, 60.00
92%, 60.00
93%, 61.00
94%, 61.00
95%, 62.00
96%, 65.00
97%, 67.00
98%, 77.00
99%, 312.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 1
50%, 55.00
75%, 59.00
80%, 60.00
85%, 62.00
90%, 64.00
91%, 65.00
92%, 65.00
93%, 66.00
94%, 67.00
95%, 69.00
96%, 73.00
97%, 78.00
98%, 94.00
99%, 123.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 2
50%, 49.00
75%, 53.00
80%, 54.00
85%, 56.00
90%, 57.00
91%, 58.00
92%, 58.00
93%, 58.00
94%, 60.00
95%, 61.00
96%, 65.00
97%, 82.00
98%, 118.00
99%, 156.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 3
50%, 47.00
75%, 50.00
80%, 52.00
85%, 53.00
90%, 56.00
91%, 56.00
92%, 57.00
93%, 57.00
94%, 61.00
95%, 62.00
96%, 65.00
97%, 67.00
98%, 91.00
99%, 238.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 4
50%, 47.00
75%, 52.00
80%, 54.00
85%, 57.00
90%, 59.00
91%, 59.00
92%, 60.00
93%, 61.00
94%, 62.00
95%, 63.00
96%, 65.00
97%, 66.00
98%, 70.00
99%, 75.00

=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
DX Feature Level: 11.0
AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
16384MB RAM
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1019MB, Driver Version 350.12
Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x10de with Device ID 0x1244

=== SETTINGS ===
Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 59Hz VSync OFF
Tessellation: 3
LodScale: 1.000000
PedLodBias: 0.000000
VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
ShadowQuality: 2
ReflectionQuality: 1
ReflectionMSAA: 8
SSAO: 2
AnisotropicFiltering: 16
MSAA: 2
MSAAFragments: 0
MSAAQuality: 0
TextureQuality: 1
ParticleQuality: 1
WaterQuality: 2
GrassQuality: 1
ShaderQuality: 1
Shadow_SoftShadows: 3
UltraShadows_Enabled: false
Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
Shadow_LongShadows: false
Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
Reflection_MipBlur: true
FXAA_Enabled: true
TXAA_Enabled: false
Lighting_FogVolumes: true
Shader_SSA: true
DX_Version: 2
CityDensity: 1.000000
PedVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
PostFX: 1
DoF: false
HdStreamingInFlight: false
MaxLodScale: 0.000000
MotionBlurStrength: 0.000000



I'm amazed it even launched.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Yeah found it, didn't notice it was down with all the other "accept" buttons etc.
> 
> I think I have it set pretty good, until I got up to Trevor, his first mission it ran like a dog, like 30fps. In the city it sits between 40-60 (vsync).
> 
> Anyone have some tips on the best settings to play around with to smooth out the FPS, ideally would love it to sit on 60,
> 
> Also, at certainly places (seems like mission areas) the screen flashes white etc randomly? Whats up with that and can you turn it off or something?


Yes even i had issues when i got trevor my fps dropped to 50 something.
Best solution ive found so far is turning down the grass to high, very high and ultra grass is a performance hog


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Benchmarks on my sig rig running most of the settings on high, some at very high
> 
> 
> 
> Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 2.024643, 28.582031, 19.832712
> Pass 1, 4.579862, 25.792198, 17.505871
> Pass 2, 3.517720, 29.596718, 19.851324
> Pass 3, 2.909453, 37.610428, 20.777397
> Pass 4, 5.021936, 51.643875, 21.513700
> 
> Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
> Pass 0, 34.987015, 493.914185, 50.421749
> Pass 1, 38.771416, 218.347214, 57.123695
> Pass 2, 33.787529, 284.274994, 50.374474
> Pass 3, 26.588371, 343.707214, 48.129223
> Pass 4, 19.363380, 199.126389, 46.482010
> 
> Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
> Pass 0: 0/187 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 1: 0/167 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 2: 0/188 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 3: 0/196 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 4: 0/2442 frames (0.00%)
> 
> Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
> Pass 0: 0/187 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 1: 0/167 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 2: 0/188 frames (0.00%)
> Pass 3: 1/196 frames (0.51%)
> Pass 4: 46/2442 frames (1.88%)
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 0
> 50%, 50.00
> 75%, 55.00
> 80%, 55.00
> 85%, 56.00
> 90%, 59.00
> 91%, 60.00
> 92%, 60.00
> 93%, 61.00
> 94%, 61.00
> 95%, 62.00
> 96%, 65.00
> 97%, 67.00
> 98%, 77.00
> 99%, 312.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 1
> 50%, 55.00
> 75%, 59.00
> 80%, 60.00
> 85%, 62.00
> 90%, 64.00
> 91%, 65.00
> 92%, 65.00
> 93%, 66.00
> 94%, 67.00
> 95%, 69.00
> 96%, 73.00
> 97%, 78.00
> 98%, 94.00
> 99%, 123.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 2
> 50%, 49.00
> 75%, 53.00
> 80%, 54.00
> 85%, 56.00
> 90%, 57.00
> 91%, 58.00
> 92%, 58.00
> 93%, 58.00
> 94%, 60.00
> 95%, 61.00
> 96%, 65.00
> 97%, 82.00
> 98%, 118.00
> 99%, 156.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 3
> 50%, 47.00
> 75%, 50.00
> 80%, 52.00
> 85%, 53.00
> 90%, 56.00
> 91%, 56.00
> 92%, 57.00
> 93%, 57.00
> 94%, 61.00
> 95%, 62.00
> 96%, 65.00
> 97%, 67.00
> 98%, 91.00
> 99%, 238.00
> 
> Percentiles in ms for pass 4
> 50%, 47.00
> 75%, 52.00
> 80%, 54.00
> 85%, 57.00
> 90%, 59.00
> 91%, 59.00
> 92%, 60.00
> 93%, 61.00
> 94%, 62.00
> 95%, 63.00
> 96%, 65.00
> 97%, 66.00
> 98%, 70.00
> 99%, 75.00
> 
> === SYSTEM ===
> Windows 8.1 Pro 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
> DX Feature Level: 11.0
> AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 955 Processor (4 CPUs), ~3.2GHz
> 16384MB RAM
> NVIDIA GeForce GTX 550 Ti, 1019MB, Driver Version 350.12
> Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x10de with Device ID 0x1244
> 
> === SETTINGS ===
> Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 59Hz VSync OFF
> Tessellation: 3
> LodScale: 1.000000
> PedLodBias: 0.000000
> VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
> ShadowQuality: 2
> ReflectionQuality: 1
> ReflectionMSAA: 8
> SSAO: 2
> AnisotropicFiltering: 16
> MSAA: 2
> MSAAFragments: 0
> MSAAQuality: 0
> TextureQuality: 1
> ParticleQuality: 1
> WaterQuality: 2
> GrassQuality: 1
> ShaderQuality: 1
> Shadow_SoftShadows: 3
> UltraShadows_Enabled: false
> Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
> Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
> Shadow_LongShadows: false
> Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
> Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
> Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
> Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
> Reflection_MipBlur: true
> FXAA_Enabled: true
> TXAA_Enabled: false
> Lighting_FogVolumes: true
> Shader_SSA: true
> DX_Version: 2
> CityDensity: 1.000000
> PedVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
> VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
> PostFX: 1
> DoF: false
> HdStreamingInFlight: false
> MaxLodScale: 0.000000
> MotionBlurStrength: 0.000000
> 
> 
> 
> I'm amazed it even launched.


Where the heck did you even get this result from? It doesn't even give me any result after finishing the bench.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Where the heck did you even get this result from? It doesn't even give me any result after finishing the bench.


Documents -> rockstar games -> GTA V -> benchmarks

The file names are the time and date the benchmarks were done.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Documents -> rockstar games -> GTA V -> benchmarks
> 
> The file names are the time and date the benchmarks were done.


Cheers.

Here's mine.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 22.346632, 132.109680, 80.789177
Pass 1, 32.321827, 133.402084, 58.312931
Pass 2, 44.488644, 128.273819, 64.664680
Pass 3, 17.790892, 99.212029, 73.909180
Pass 4, 5.232317, 126.826294, 61.997829

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 7.569468, 44.749474, 12.377895
Pass 1, 7.496135, 30.938845, 17.148855
Pass 2, 7.795823, 22.477646, 15.464393
Pass 3, 10.079423, 56.208538, 13.530119
Pass 4, 7.884800, 191.119904, 16.129597

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 635/716 frames (88.69%)
Pass 1: 115/545 frames (21.10%)
Pass 2: 351/587 frames (59.80%)
Pass 3: 617/683 frames (90.34%)
Pass 4: 2938/6690 frames (43.92%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 710/716 frames (99.16%)
Pass 1: 545/545 frames (100.00%)
Pass 2: 587/587 frames (100.00%)
Pass 3: 680/683 frames (99.56%)
Pass 4: 6556/6690 frames (98.00%)

Percentiles in ms for pass 0
50%, 12.00
75%, 13.00
80%, 14.00
85%, 14.00
90%, 16.00
91%, 17.00
92%, 17.00
93%, 18.00
94%, 19.00
95%, 20.00
96%, 22.00
97%, 25.00
98%, 30.00
99%, 32.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 1
50%, 16.00
75%, 18.00
80%, 18.00
85%, 19.00
90%, 19.00
91%, 19.00
92%, 20.00
93%, 20.00
94%, 20.00
95%, 21.00
96%, 21.00
97%, 22.00
98%, 22.00
99%, 23.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 2
50%, 15.00
75%, 19.00
80%, 20.00
85%, 20.00
90%, 20.00
91%, 20.00
92%, 20.00
93%, 20.00
94%, 20.00
95%, 21.00
96%, 21.00
97%, 21.00
98%, 21.00
99%, 21.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 3
50%, 13.00
75%, 14.00
80%, 15.00
85%, 15.00
90%, 15.00
91%, 16.00
92%, 16.00
93%, 16.00
94%, 16.00
95%, 16.00
96%, 16.00
97%, 17.00
98%, 19.00
99%, 22.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 4
50%, 16.00
75%, 19.00
80%, 20.00
85%, 20.00
90%, 22.00
91%, 22.00
92%, 23.00
93%, 24.00
94%, 25.00
95%, 26.00
96%, 28.00
97%, 29.00
98%, 32.00
99%, 41.00

=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 10 Pro Technical Preview 64-bit (6.2, Build 9200)
DX Feature Level: 11.0
AMD FX(tm)-8350 Eight-Core Processor (8 CPUs), ~4.0GHz
8192MB RAM
AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series (Engineering Sample - WDDM v2.0) (AMD Radeon R9 280X || AMD Radeon HD 7900 Series), 3202MB, Driver Version 15.200.1018.1
Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x1002 with Device ID 0x6798

=== SETTINGS ===
Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 59Hz VSync OFF
Tessellation: 3
LodScale: 1.000000
PedLodBias: 0.200000
VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
ShadowQuality: 3
ReflectionQuality: 2
ReflectionMSAA: 0
SSAO: 2
AnisotropicFiltering: 16
MSAA: 0
MSAAFragments: 0
MSAAQuality: 0
TextureQuality: 2
ParticleQuality: 2
WaterQuality: 2
GrassQuality: 2
ShaderQuality: 2
Shadow_SoftShadows: 2
UltraShadows_Enabled: false
Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
Shadow_LongShadows: false
Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
Reflection_MipBlur: true
FXAA_Enabled: true
TXAA_Enabled: false
Lighting_FogVolumes: true
Shader_SSA: true
DX_Version: 2
CityDensity: 1.000000
PedVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 1.000000
PostFX: 2
DoF: false
HdStreamingInFlight: false
MaxLodScale: 0.000000
MotionBlurStrength: 0.100000



Not too bad for every thing set to very high, there are drops to 30 but very rarely.

Also it read the build number wrong, I'm on 10049.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to use Steam, but the overlay won't work with GTA V for some reason.


Same thing here, ever since I first launched the game steam overlay won't work with the game.

Anyone know how to get it working?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've been quite surprised by the amount of tessellation actually. For instance, doing that mission with Michael when you smoke a joint and the aliens come. You're standing in a giant fountain and all the stones are tessellated. I only have it on high but I love it. Not enough games use it. Maybe with mods you will see it being utilized more?


290 should be crawling with that unless its drivers reduced the game engine tessalation.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> Same thing here, ever since I first launched the game steam overlay won't work with the game.
> 
> Anyone know how to get it working?


That's what you get when you don't buy from steam, I got the same problem with FIFA and never got it working, neither adding the original exe nor with the launcher exe.

Basically, when ever there's a "launcher" involved Steam overlay starts to go dumb


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> That's what you get when you don't buy from steam, I got the same problem with FIFA and never got it working, neither adding the original exe nor with the launcher exe.


I've never had this problem before. I even have some CAD software on Steam...

But it seems to be a wide spread problem with GTA V non steam keys.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I've never had this problem before. I even have some CAD software on Steam...
> 
> But it seems to be a wide spread problem with GTA V non steam keys.


Strangely I have this problem with all games using a launcher. BF:BC2, FIFA14, FIFA15...

I'm not sure about CAD software, are they starting straight from the exe or do you need to start it from a seperate launcher?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Strangely I have this problem with all games using a launcher. BF:BC2, FIFA14, FIFA15...
> 
> I'm not sure about CAD software, are they starting straight from the exe or do you need to start it from a seperate launcher?


Nah just straight from the .exe. I just used that as an example that I have gotten a lot of games/programs to work. But I got Sim City 2013 to work on steam and im pretty sure that uses a launcher.


----------



## Tobe404

Are saved games tied to the Social Club program or just stored locally on the drive in Documents and/or Users\AppData?
Thought I better double check before I reformat as I don't want to lose my progress. Plus... For whatever reason. I got a nice $500,000 cash bonus when I first activated GTA V.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nah just straight from the .exe. I just used that as an example that I have gotten a lot of games/programs to work. But I got Sim City 2013 to work on steam and im pretty sure that uses a launcher.


Strange, maybe it's just me then.


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> That's what you get when you don't buy from steam, I got the same problem with FIFA and never got it working, neither adding the original exe nor with the launcher exe.
> 
> Basically, when ever there's a "launcher" involved Steam overlay starts to go dumb


*IT IS BOUGHT FROM STEAM*


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> *IT IS BOUGHT FROM STEAM*


Woah woah wait what. Your Steam version doesn't allow you to use the overlay? Say what


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> *IT IS BOUGHT FROM STEAM*


WHAT?!

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Woah woah wait what. Your Steam version doesn't allow you to use the overlay? Say what


This. I have no problems what so ever with this :/

Are You sure Your Steam overlay isn't disabled from the options?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> WHAT?!
> This. I have no problems what so ever with this :/
> 
> Are You sure Your Steam overlay isn't disabled from the options?


Yeah I have it enabled, I use it while playing cities:skylines. I figured it was just something to do with the Rockstar social thingy since "home" still works to open that up while in game. I'll have to try disabling and enabling it again or something after work today.


----------



## gordesky1

Does the pc version have challenges on online ? Or did they remove it? Because its not under playlists


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Are saved games tied to the Social Club program or just stored locally on the drive in Documents and/or Users\AppData?
> Thought I better double check before I reformat as I don't want to lose my progress. Plus... For whatever reason. I got a nice $500,000 cash bonus when I first activated GTA V.


Locally for single player, saved the Social Club servers for Online.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Does the pc version have challenges on online ? Or did they remove it? Because its not under playlists


They are still there. Do any random challenge (I did a race on my own) and the rest of the challenges/jobs I did on the PS3 version were restored to the playlist.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Locally for single player, saved the Social Club servers for Online.
> They are still there. Do any random challenge (I did a race on my own) and the rest of the challenges/jobs I did on the PS3 version were restored to the playlist.


Thanks very much! : )


----------



## MadRabbit

The bugs aside I'm actually very much amazed how well this game has been optimized. I mean, the game takes into use all my 8 cores and runs well enough on very high settings on a 280x crossfire. Thumbs up R* North, You've done it again.


----------



## andrews2547

Does the game crash for anyone here during Blitz Play after you have got rid of the garbage truck and the game switches to Michael.

Every time I get to that point, the game crashes and it's extremely annoying since it's near the end of the mission.

If this has happened to anyone, what did you do it fix it if yo were able to fix it?


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> The bugs aside I'm actually very much amazed how well this game has been optimized. I mean, the game takes into use all my 8 cores and runs well enough on very high settings on a 280x crossfire. Thumbs up R* North, You've done it again.


Yup not one sided on gpu or gpu vram. Ssd, amount of ram. Etc etc. it seems to use everythinh ure comp has to a certain extent.


----------



## Jyve

Thought I'd chime in on load times.

I strictly play online and the load times do seem pretty long. I've not timed em at all however. Pretty frustrating to join a mission only to he kicked cuz it's full. This seems to take an inordinate amount of time considering it's installed on a Samsung 840 ssd. 250gb drive with plenty of free space so I don't think that's part of the issue.

Thought I'd also mention I had some stuttering/pausing but between updating to AMD 14.5 drivers and the last patch the stuttering is gone!

Settings are a mixture of high and very high with no fxaa and 2x msaa.

4690k @ 4.6
R9 290 @ 1100
8gb ram


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Locally for single player, saved the Social Club servers for Online.
> They are still there. Do any random challenge (I did a race on my own) and the rest of the challenges/jobs I did on the PS3 version were restored to the playlist.


I see so it doesn't show challenge in the playlist anymore? Edit just herd they removed that cause it had issues.

Also doing a race on your own doesn't count for any upgrades for your cars right? Cause i just did 3 of them on the sports class with my armored car and i didn't unlock any upgrades.


----------



## PCModderMike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I've been looking at some of the screenshots that have been posted in threads around here and also some videos and they seem to have gotten the scale right; while the graphics still have some way to go to be realistic, the feel of the city seems right, it looks like a real city, the amount of detail and the lighting helps a lot in that feel.
> 
> However, is it me or some ground textures (dirt and snow) could be more detailed? It looks as if they could at least use some tessellation.
> 
> Here are three examples:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Tessellation was set to normal for my screenshots.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jyve*
> 
> Thought I'd chime in on load times.
> 
> I strictly play online and the load times do seem pretty long. I've not timed em at all however. Pretty frustrating to join a mission only to he kicked cuz it's full. This seems to take an inordinate amount of time considering it's installed on a Samsung 840 ssd. 250gb drive with plenty of free space so I don't think that's part of the issue.
> 
> Thought I'd also mention I had some stuttering/pausing but between updating to AMD 14.5 drivers and the last patch the stuttering is gone!
> 
> Settings are a mixture of high and very high with no fxaa and 2x msaa.
> 
> 4690k @ 4.6
> R9 290 @ 1100
> 8gb ram


Yeah, the online loading times are horrible.

But by the settings wise, crank them up! Believe me, even if my 280x (7970) can handle it your Hawaii can easily do it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> I see so it doesn't show challenge in the playlist anymore? Edit just herd they removed that cause it had issues.
> 
> Also doing a race on your own doesn't count for any upgrades for your cars right? Cause i just did 3 of them on the sports class with my armored car and i didn't unlock any upgrades.


Doing races on your own won't unlock any car upgrades, no. I've done hundreds of "races" on my own to get money, but RSSC says I have only done 110 races.


----------



## Jyve

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Yeah, the online loading times are horrible.
> 
> But by the settings wise, crank them up! Believe me, even if my 280x (7970) can handle it your Hawaii can easily do it.


Yeah. Been meaning to. Problem is once I get loaded I wanna play!

I'll probably do some tweaking today. Maybe load up flaps and see where I sit. Playing and 1920x1200 so I imagine I can jack it up pretty good. Just got another 8gb of ram to double up.


----------



## Polska

My account was stolen by a Russian fellow. It is now 3 days since submitting the info support requested. *Sigh* this sucks, so much for playing on the weekend.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> My account was stolen by a Russian fellow. It is now 3 days since submitting the info support requested. *Sigh* this sucks, so much for playing on the weekend.


How...?!

Anyway, we all know Steam support basically all out sucks. You're lucky if You're going to get an response on the 7th day.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does the game crash for anyone here during Blitz Play after you have got rid of the garbage truck and the game switches to Michael.
> 
> Every time I get to that point, the game crashes and it's extremely annoying since it's near the end of the mission.
> 
> If this has happened to anyone, what did you do it fix it if yo were able to fix it?


Are you getting the zlib error on crash? If so, just Google GTA V zlib error and download the tool into your GTA V directory. It'll show you what files are corrupted. Just delete, redownload and it should be fixed.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> How...?!
> 
> Anyway, we all know Steam support basically all out sucks. You're lucky if You're going to get an response on the 7th day.


Not sure, but my Rockstar account name / password / email were all changed. The ticket was filed with Rockstar as I do not have a steam version. Its the Rockstar account that was compromised.


----------



## carlhil2

Has anyone else broken into prison yet? the inmates were in the yard when I flew in, alarms going off, bullets coming from I don't know where. I love the detail of the structures in this game. only completed 5 missions, free-roaming, getting into gunfights with the various gangs and running around playing "knockout" is crazy in GTAV...







..oh, and, hopping the freight train....sniping people in their cars and watching the passengers bounce after the driver gets shot..


----------



## tpi2007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *tpi2007*
> 
> I've been looking at some of the screenshots that have been posted in threads around here and also some videos and they seem to have gotten the scale right; while the graphics still have some way to go to be realistic, the feel of the city seems right, it looks like a real city, the amount of detail and the lighting helps a lot in that feel.
> 
> However, is it me or some ground textures (dirt and snow) could be more detailed? It looks as if they could at least use some tessellation.
> 
> Here are three examples:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *TheRadik*
> 
> *Grand Theft Auto V*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PCModderMike*
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sterik01*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Tessellation was set to normal for my screenshots.
Click to expand...

Oh, ok, thanks, so that goes some way to explain some of it. Maybe the other two were also taken with Tessellation on normal (the last one was on a GTX 770M, so probably).

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> How...?!
> 
> Anyway, we all know Steam support basically all out sucks. You're lucky if You're going to get an response on the 7th day.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure, but my Rockstar account name / password / email were all changed. The ticket was filed with Rockstar as I do not have a steam version. Its the Rockstar account that was compromised.
Click to expand...

Was your password easy to guess or something? Or are there any vulnerabilities in the Rockstar client that make it easy claiming another person's account as yours?

Anyway, I hope you get it sorted out and get your account back!


----------



## Yetyhunter

Anybody else getting this ?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Anybody else getting this ?


Had it day one, nothing since..


----------



## Funkynex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yetyhunter*
> 
> Anybody else getting this ?


Had it once, rebooted and have not had it since.

The only thing different from the other days without the error, was that i had Origin running.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've had that 2 or 3 times now. In about 28 hours of game time mind you so not too bad.


----------



## Smanci

I just noticed cars have that cracking/ticking sound as they're cooling off, and if you leave them just running for a while, the cooling fan turns on. Leaving the door open while powered on, you'll get the beeping sound telling your door is open. Radio can be heard outside the car.
The amount of detail in sound design is impressive and really supports the immersion.


----------



## cstkl1

34 hrs. Zero of that. Wonder y.. Hmmm could it be.. Nah. Was told wasnt true.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> I just noticed cars have that cracking/ticking sound as they're cooling off, and if you leave them just running for a while, the cooling fan turns on. Leaving the door open while powered on, you'll get the beeping sound telling your door is open. Radio can be heard outside the car.
> The amount of detail in sound design is impressive and really supports the immersion.


Yeah n if blow off the hood. U can see actual engine running in there.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Yeah n if blow off the hood. U can see actual engine running in there.


Brb gotta drive into a tree


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 34 hrs. Zero of that. Wonder y.. Hmmm could it be.. Nah. Was told wasnt true.


Stop talking in foreign riddles. GPU are stock


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Stop talking in foreign riddles. GPU are stock


32gb ram. U need to try it.
It was nvr about oc.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> 32gb ram. U need to try it.
> It was nvr about oc.


Oh lord.


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oh lord.


Praying for you to bro to see the light n come to terms.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does the game crash for anyone here during Blitz Play after you have got rid of the garbage truck and the game switches to Michael.
> 
> Every time I get to that point, the game crashes and it's extremely annoying since it's near the end of the mission.
> 
> If this has happened to anyone, what did you do it fix it if yo were able to fix it?


I spoke about this like 100 posts ago, check here for various solutions
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play

I was so happy to finish campaign and stay on GTA Online because it almost never crashes, compared to the countless crashes in single player.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I spoke about this like 100 posts ago, check here for various solutions
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play
> 
> I was so happy to finish campaign and stay on GTA Online because it almost never crashes, compared to the countless crashes in single player.


That's exactly the same problem I was having, however I have already have a getaway car somewhere in Downtown. How do I move it without starting the game again from the beginning? I don't have any saves before that either.


----------



## Zoltanar

If you read the link, you would see the solution to that as well (I had the same question) you just get back in the getaway car off mission.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cstkl1*
> 
> Praying for you to bro to see the light n come to terms.


My sons 980 rig gets the same error message, you're utterly deluded with this whole TITAN X recommendation business and showing a lack of oversight into how memory is allocated.

Further more, memory insufficiency errors normally have a habit of telling you so, rather than a generic rendering error. Enjoy your extra memory


----------



## cstkl1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My sons 980 rig gets the same error message, you're utterly deluded with this whole TITAN X recommendation business and showing a lack of oversight into how memory is allocated.
> 
> Further more, memory insufficiency errors normally have a habit of telling you so, rather than a generic rendering error. Enjoy your extra memory


I got the same error with evolve sometimes On titan black with 16gb.
If not i wouldnt say it. Up to u bro. Its nothing to do with the recommendation n this case not really a titan x issue.
As for memory allocation its pretty simple on vram swapping. Its game engine dependent. It either swaps a chunk or streams.
Yeah enjoying error free gaming.


----------



## feznz

for those having problems, What worked for me, I had countless random crashes

1. reduce your OC on GPU by a whooping amount, even to the stage of slight OV stock clocks (I reduced mine by 100Mhz)

2. roll back to driver 147.52 NVidia (150.12 Bugged driver)

played all day yesterday no problems at all


----------



## IXcrispyXI

here is my benchmark nearly everything turned off due to vram issues, but since then i have turned a few things on to get a nicer looking game


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Frames Per Second (Higher is better) Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 29.276770, 108.003761, 73.948685
Pass 1, 56.863083, 143.614273, 101.219284
Pass 2, 44.144268, 124.932190, 84.093826
Pass 3, 16.036808, 128.997025, 93.015739
Pass 4, 2.783549, 179.730576, 82.643661

Time in milliseconds(ms). (Lower is better). Min, Max, Avg
Pass 0, 9.258937, 34.156773, 13.522891
Pass 1, 6.963096, 17.586102, 9.879540
Pass 2, 8.004342, 22.652998, 11.891479
Pass 3, 7.752117, 62.356548, 10.750869
Pass 4, 5.563884, 359.253662, 12.100142

Frames under 16ms (for 60fps):
Pass 0: 623/687 frames (90.68%)
Pass 1: 939/942 frames (99.68%)
Pass 2: 747/778 frames (96.02%)
Pass 3: 840/853 frames (98.48%)
Pass 4: 6325/8350 frames (75.75%)

Frames under 33ms (for 30fps):
Pass 0: 686/687 frames (99.85%)
Pass 1: 942/942 frames (100.00%)
Pass 2: 778/778 frames (100.00%)
Pass 3: 851/853 frames (99.77%)
Pass 4: 8162/8350 frames (97.75%)

Percentiles in ms for pass 0
50%, 13.00
75%, 14.00
80%, 15.00
85%, 15.00
90%, 15.00
91%, 16.00
92%, 16.00
93%, 16.00
94%, 16.00
95%, 16.00
96%, 17.00
97%, 17.00
98%, 18.00
99%, 19.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 1
50%, 9.00
75%, 10.00
80%, 10.00
85%, 11.00
90%, 11.00
91%, 11.00
92%, 12.00
93%, 12.00
94%, 12.00
95%, 12.00
96%, 12.00
97%, 13.00
98%, 13.00
99%, 14.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 2
50%, 11.00
75%, 13.00
80%, 13.00
85%, 13.00
90%, 14.00
91%, 14.00
92%, 14.00
93%, 15.00
94%, 15.00
95%, 15.00
96%, 15.00
97%, 16.00
98%, 16.00
99%, 17.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 3
50%, 10.00
75%, 12.00
80%, 12.00
85%, 12.00
90%, 13.00
91%, 13.00
92%, 13.00
93%, 14.00
94%, 14.00
95%, 14.00
96%, 14.00
97%, 15.00
98%, 15.00
99%, 16.00

Percentiles in ms for pass 4
50%, 11.00
75%, 15.00
80%, 16.00
85%, 18.00
90%, 20.00
91%, 20.00
92%, 21.00
93%, 22.00
94%, 23.00
95%, 24.00
96%, 26.00
97%, 29.00
98%, 34.00
99%, 48.00

=== SYSTEM ===
Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit (6.1, Build 7601)
DX Feature Level: 11.0
Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (4 CPUs), ~4.3GHz
8192MB RAM
AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series (AMD Radeon HD 6900 Series), 4261MB, Driver Version 14.502.1014.0
Graphics Card Vendor Id 0x1002 with Device ID 0x671d

=== SETTINGS ===
Display: 1920x1080 (FullScreen) @ 120Hz VSync OFF
Tessellation: 0
LodScale: 1.000000
PedLodBias: 0.200000
VehicleLodBias: 0.000000
ShadowQuality: 1
ReflectionQuality: 0
ReflectionMSAA: 0
SSAO: 0
AnisotropicFiltering: 0
MSAA: 0
MSAAFragments: 0
MSAAQuality: 0
TextureQuality: 0
ParticleQuality: 0
WaterQuality: 0
GrassQuality: 0
ShaderQuality: 0
Shadow_SoftShadows: 0
UltraShadows_Enabled: false
Shadow_ParticleShadows: true
Shadow_Distance: 1.000000
Shadow_LongShadows: false
Shadow_SplitZStart: 0.930000
Shadow_SplitZEnd: 0.890000
Shadow_aircraftExpWeight: 0.990000
Shadow_DisableScreenSizeCheck: false
Reflection_MipBlur: true
FXAA_Enabled: false
TXAA_Enabled: false
Lighting_FogVolumes: true
Shader_SSA: false
DX_Version: 2
CityDensity: 1.000000
PedVarietyMultiplier: 0.800000
VehicleVarietyMultiplier: 0.800000
PostFX: 0
DoF: false
HdStreamingInFlight: false
MaxLodScale: 0.000000
MotionBlurStrength: 0.000000


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> If you read the link, you would see the solution to that as well (I had the same question) you just get back in the getaway car off mission.












I missed that. Thanks.


----------



## Smanci

Here's a 17-minute fraps bench of actual gameplay. Includes driving and walking around countryside, swamps, forests, city, etc.




Spoiler: Settings


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I spoke about this like 100 posts ago, check here for various solutions
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play
> 
> I was so happy to finish campaign and stay on GTA Online because it almost never crashes, compared to the countless crashes in single player.


Nope, that didn't fix it. I'm done with GTA V until Rockstar/nVidia (I think it could be caused by drivers, I just got BSOD relating to drivers) fixes it.


----------



## XLifted

When trying to sign into the game it just stays frozen on Rockstar Social club, anyone else have this problem today?


----------



## Stilldawn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mutatedknutz*
> 
> Yes even i had issues when i got trevor my fps dropped to 50 something.
> Best solution ive found so far is turning down the grass to high, very high and ultra grass is a performance hog


Ah sweet, I'll try play around with that setting tonight when I get home from work.

I had screen tearing issues, but I think I have solved that, had "adaptive" vsync set in Nvidia controls. I have set it to "use application settings" which seems to have made the epic screen tearing go away.

It seems the vsync setting in game either caps at 60 or 30? Its odd though cause in the city I am sitting around 45-60 (mostly 60, but dips to 45 ish when doing crazy stuff). but now out with Trevor its a solid 30 never lower never higher (unless in a cut scene or something then it goes up to 60 again). Anyone know why this is happening?

Also I'm still getting those random white flashes near mission points or something, from googling I think its a "feature" but its highly annoying and looks more like my card artifacting than a feature, anyone know if we can get rid of it? It looks almost like someone is taking a photo with a flash in the game.


----------



## InsideJob

So anyone else who purchased off steam not able to access steam overlay? I've seen very few other reports from my searching and the only solution was to turn fraps off but I don't have fraps.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *InsideJob*
> 
> So anyone else who purchased off steam not able to access steam overlay? I've seen very few other reports from my searching and the only solution was to turn fraps off but I don't have fraps.


No issues on two PC's. Are you using any other kind of overlays? MSI After Burner? EVGA Precision?


----------



## InsideJob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> No issues on two PC's. Are you using any other kind of overlays? MSI After Burner? EVGA Precision?


I have afterburner for controlling the fan on my gpu but don't have the overlay on.


----------



## Hexa

I'm at wits end trying to play this game so I'm just going to directly copy and paste what I sent to Rockstar as a ticket.

Many people seem to be having zero issues and as far as game performance goes it runs amazing so I'm proud of Rockstar for that much.

The crashing issues though for myself and many others is just driving me insane.

I've tried numerous fixes.

Removed all overclocking I had on anything.
Down graded to DX10.1 and DX10.
Tried Fullscreen and Windowed.
Tried no Vsync and Vsync.
Unplugged any USB powered device other then k/m.
Closed all virus programs or anything else but game really.

In short nothing works. Every time I participate in any online mission the game will simply crash at the conclusion of it. There is usually no message or warning I just get plopped back to the desktop. Sometimes it will freeze and I will get the "This program has stopped responding".

My specs are as follows

CPU - Core I7 4790k
GPU - AMD Radeon 7970
RAM - 16 Gigs DDR3
OS - Windows 7

I run one screen at 1080p

Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## p4inkill3r

I know it must seem futile but perhaps try playing with 8GB of RAM?


----------



## XLifted

*What do you guys think of GTX 670 (2 GB) from EVGA, i7 4790k, and 8 Gb of ram for GTA 5?*

My friend has that set up and wants to play, if he messes with some settings would he get 60 FPS or close to?

He only has 60 hz monitor so he doesn't need more.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> *What do you guys think of GTX 670 (2 GB) from EVGA, i7 4790k, and 8 Gb of ram for GTA 5?*
> 
> My friend has that set up and wants to play, if he messes with some settings would he get 60 FPS or close to?
> 
> He only has 60 hz monitor so he doesn't need more.


Just because he has a 60hz monitor doesn't mean he doesn't need more. 60fps driving feels awful IMO, but I'm also play at 100fps+. When I turned my settings up higher and was getting ~60fps, driving/flying just felt awful and everything else just wasn't nearly as smooth.

He'll be fine with a Mix of High/Normal because of his 2GB VRAM.


----------



## stickg1

For days I had no trouble now all the sudden I will get these FPS dips where it drops to 30 FPS and locks there for a few seconds before going back to 60 FPS. GPU usage isn't even close to 100%, CPU usage I see go up to 80% sometimes.


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> *What do you guys think of GTX 670 (2 GB) from EVGA, i7 4790k, and 8 Gb of ram for GTA 5?*
> 
> My friend has that set up and wants to play, if he messes with some settings would he get 60 FPS or close to?
> 
> He only has 60 hz monitor so he doesn't need more.


im on a 2x2gb 6990 and I cant run everything im currently using about 3.4gb of vram (according to msi afterburner but I my gpu is only 2x2...


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IXcrispyXI*
> 
> im on a 2x2gb 6990 and I cant run everything im currently using about 3.4gb of vram (according to msi afterburner but I my gpu is only 2x2...


Wouldn't dual cards crush single 670 though?


----------



## IXcrispyXI

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Wouldn't dual cards crush single 670 though?


it would be a fair bit higher I would presume the only thing that is causing issues for me is im very cpu limited most of the time when im driving in the city it is very choppy so his cpu should do better than mine. Driving I can go down to 30fps but is some places my fps does go up to 130


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Nope, that didn't fix it. I'm done with GTA V until Rockstar/nVidia (I think it could be caused by drivers, I just got BSOD relating to drivers) fixes it.


I'm sorry to hear that, did you try the picture below? That's what got me through, the character transition didn't zoom out because Michael was right next to me.
http://i59.tinypic.com/73l2rp.jpg

Edit: Does anyone know if it's possible to remove the chat filter in GTA Online? I didn't find any answers online and this filter is ridiculous, but at least people actually use the voice chat so we can swear against each other there.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

Install took like forever, and I had loads of issues. But after 53hour install, Tues. 14th @ 10am - Fri. 17th @ 1am; I was FINALLY able to play GTA V (PC) in 1920 x 1080p (FULL HD) and it was looking GOOD~yep, EYE CANDY!!









Think that after recording my first VIDEO yesterday, I WILL be spending more time making MOVIES than playing the GAME! So much CONTROL well done RockStar, worth the 18 month DELAY!

ONLY, would have changed the need to download the 5GB file from the NET! 4.7GB would have made it an 8 DVD set instead of 7. Please keep this in the back of your mind when making GTA (VI) ** I know RockStar would read this Forum pages**

Fix the Social Club ISSUE please as I should never have to disable my Nvidia GTX 770m GPU just to start the LAUNCHER!!!!

For OCF, runs well on a TOSHIBA (Qosmio X70) Gaming Laptop in FullHD both ONLINE and Story MODE!

Review: Current CHAMPION of OPEN WORLD, FPS, FUN and FUNNY (multi-player) Score: Graphics 10/10, Sound 10/10 when you add your own music to the radio station lists, Playability 10/10 even when completed the story mode you'll play OnLine for hours, and Finally Innovation 10/10 adding in the ability to make your own MOVIES is worth the full $79(AUS) alone and even puts some of the commercially available movie editors to shame that cost hundreds of dollars more.

Summary : Perfect 10 (It has truly RAISED THE BAR in PC Gaming) just a pity about the INSTALL!!!


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> ONLY, would have changed the need to download the 5GB file from the NET! 4.7GB would have made it an 8 DVD set instead of 7. Please keep this in the back of your mind when making GTA (VI)


I both hope and imagine that the next GTA game will not be sold in DVDs, if this one is in 7 DVDs, I imagine the next one could fit in 4 Blu-ray Discs (200GB), but it's hard to predict what will happen in over 5 years, after some calculations, I found out that reading 65.8GB at 16X DVD speed, would take 53 minutes, and 200GB at 10X Blu-ray Disc speed would take 75 minutes. It's crazy that reading Blu-ray is still half the speed of reading a mechanical hard drive, go digital, guys!


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I both hope and imagine that the next GTA game will not be sold in DVDs, if this one is in 7 DVDs, I imagine the next one could fit in 4 Blu-ray Discs (200GB), but it's hard to predict what will happen in over 5 years, after some calculations, I found out that reading 65.8GB at 16X DVD speed, would take 53 minutes, and 200GB at 10X Blu-ray Disc speed would take 75 minutes. It's crazy that reading Blu-ray is still half the speed of reading a mechanical hard drive, go digital, guys!


I'd just wish companies would start selling them on USB sticks already...


----------



## Hexa

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> I know it must seem futile but perhaps try playing with 8GB of RAM?


Is there a known issue with using 16 gigs of ram with this game? I mean honestly I don't really want to do that but I've been wanting to play it so I guess it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


----------



## Zoltanar

That probably won't happen until memory sticks get cheaper compared to DVDs, right now it seems they cost 3 times as much (64gb memory stick for £13, 25 DVD DL for £13, Amazon UK prices).


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> That probably won't happen until memory sticks get cheaper compared to DVDs, right now it seems they cost 3 times as much (64gb memory stick for £13, 25 DVD DL for £13, Amazon UK prices).


Surely if you buy bulk, say 1mil, you'll get them a lot cheaper (both) and there's the box and covers and the instructions etc etc. I'd rather pay €5 more and get it on an USB.

Some company should at least try it out one time, do it both ways and sell the USB a bit higher price (If even needed) than DVD's and see what happens.


----------



## sergeym

I think DVD are still significally cheaper and faster to mass produce.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sergeym*
> 
> I think DVD are still significally cheaper and faster to mass produce.


There's no doubt about that. Like I said, I'd just pay a bit extra if I could get it on an USB stick, a lot less messing around with it.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hexa*
> 
> Is there a known issue with using 16 gigs of ram with this game? I mean honestly I don't really want to do that but I've been wanting to play it so I guess it wouldn't be that big of a deal.


Not that I'm aware of. I only ventured that because it sounds like you've tried just about everything else and RAM issues do happen.


----------



## pioneerisloud

I actually got PLP to work very very easily!!! Now, if I can figure out if the SP bug(s) are resolved (the crashing thing on certain missions), I might be finally ready to play.

Anybody want to take me around in MP to show me the cool stuff that there is? I've played for all of like 20 minutes so far, and most of that was just dinking around in cars in a single player online game.


----------



## kanttii

WOW. I'm very, very impressed with Rockstar! For some reason a few days ago my GTAV install lost some files like the exes and DLL's - no idea why, they just did after I quit the game - and I was devastated, thinking about needing to do a whole reinstall...

Well, now I inserted the DVD 1 and started installation. A second after it I was told to insert disk 7, then 5, then 1 again - and now I got a fully working game! It apparently just will reinstall the missing files and won't download everything all over again, unlike some other games! Amazing! Now downloading the latest patch. This game is done perfectly. Well worth the wait after pre-ordering it on 23.12.2013!


----------



## Strat79

After the newest update I haven't had any issues with going back to my full 1300/1850 OC and can now turn up even Grass and Reflections to Very High instead of High. Also have the advanced settings turned on and/or up. Long Shadows and High res Shadows and the extended view distance up about 35%. Everything is on Ultra or Very High, FXAA, no MSAA with Vsync off but artificially capped at 96 FPS with RivaTunerServer, which is what I have my refresh rate at. I'm always bouncing from 96 FPS to 85ish with very short drops here and there down into the low 70's to high 60's. I

have no page file(but do have 24GB RAM) and haven't had any problems with not using one. I did make an 16GB one on my SSD just to see if it helped any and it would use some of it but made 0 difference in FPS or fluidity. If anything, it slowed down my load times but that is just my perception, I didn't time anything. As far as I can tell, the limiting factor for me now is my CPU and possibly VRAM if i wanted to add any MSAA. MSAA kills my FPS, even at 2x it drops a good 25 to 30fps on average. I suspect that is more due to lack of VRAM than GPU power though. My 2600K is at 4.7 right now and it stays at or near pegged out. After about 4 hours of playing, GPU-Z showed an average of 97% GPU usage and 92% CPU usage from another monitoring program I use. I'd say this game is extremely well optimized to get that kind of balance and performance. I still play around with settings almost every time I play but I've found Grass, Shadows and MSAA to be the big hurt. I'm very well pleased with the release after this latest update. It is leaps and bounds above GTA 4 in every way possible.

Edit: I wanted to add to those that where having that "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" error that I was too having this every 10 seconds to 5 minutes of gameplay before this latest patch and also me rolling back to the 347.88 drivers. I'm not sure if the drivers had more to do with it or the game update but I'm not taking any chances till I know more from others experiences. I couldn't tell much if any difference in performance with the newest drivers so I'm sticking with 347.88 till further information is out there.


----------



## Tobe404

So after re-installing Windows with WMP left intact this time - to avoid any errors... The patch now says GTA V is not installed on my system.
It was working fine until this new patch came along...
GTA V itself is on my HDD and Social Club/Cofig files/Saved games are on my SSD (SSD is only 51 GB so not big enough) so I gather this is the problem but how do I fix it? Thanks guys.


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After the newest update I haven't had any issues with going back to my full 1300/1850 OC and can now turn up even Grass and Reflections to Very High instead of High. Also have the advanced settings turned on and/or up. Long Shadows and High res Shadows and the extended view distance up about 35%. Everything is on Ultra or Very High, FXAA, no MSAA with Vsync off but artificially capped at 96 FPS with RivaTunerServer, which is what I have my refresh rate at. I'm always bouncing from 96 FPS to 85ish with very short drops here and there down into the low 70's to high 60's. I
> 
> have no page file(but do have 24GB RAM) and haven't had any problems with not using one. I did make an 16GB one on my SSD just to see if it helped any and it would use some of it but made 0 difference in FPS or fluidity. If anything, it slowed down my load times but that is just my perception, I didn't time anything. As far as I can tell, the limiting factor for me now is my CPU and possibly VRAM if i wanted to add any MSAA. MSAA kills my FPS, even at 2x it drops a good 25 to 30fps on average. I suspect that is more due to lack of VRAM than GPU power though. My 2600K is at 4.7 right now and it stays at or near pegged out. After about 4 hours of playing, GPU-Z showed an average of 97% GPU usage and 92% CPU usage from another monitoring program I use. I'd say this game is extremely well optimized to get that kind of balance and performance. I still play around with settings almost every time I play but I've found Grass, Shadows and MSAA to be the big hurt. I'm very well pleased with the release after this latest update. It is leaps and bounds above GTA 4 in every way possible.
> 
> Edit: I wanted to add to those that where having that "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" error that I was too having this every 10 seconds to 5 minutes of gameplay before this latest patch and also me rolling back to the 347.88 drivers. I'm not sure if the drivers had more to do with it or the game update but I'm not taking any chances till I know more from others experiences. I couldn't tell much if any difference in performance with the newest drivers so I'm sticking with 347.88 till further information is out there.


Sounds good! This game indeed is well done!

For me disabling the pagefile causes a ton of problems, I got the same amount of RAM. Apps don't work as intended sometimes, my Windows install got corrupt a few days because of that, etc.. I now set it to 812-2048MB and seems to work well!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> *What do you guys think of GTX 670 (2 GB) from EVGA, i7 4790k, and 8 Gb of ram for GTA 5?*
> 
> My friend has that set up and wants to play, if he messes with some settings would he get 60 FPS or close to?
> 
> He only has 60 hz monitor so he doesn't need more.


That will be more than enough for 60 fps. I can get 60 fps at 1080p if I have everything on low on a 955BE + GTX550ti
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Just because he has a 60hz monitor doesn't mean he doesn't need more. 60fps driving feels awful IMO, but I'm also play at 100fps+. When I turned my settings up higher and was getting ~60fps, driving/flying just felt awful and everything else just wasn't nearly as smooth.
> 
> He'll be fine with a Mix of High/Normal because of his 2GB VRAM.


Having more than 60fps on a 60hz monitor is worse than 30fps on a 60hz monitor IMO. Tearing is so distracting.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That will be more than enough for 60 fps. I can get 60 fps at 1080p if I have everything on low on a 955BE + GTX550ti
> Having more than 60fps on a 60hz monitor is worse than 30fps on a 60hz monitor IMO. Tearing is so distracting.


I'm amazed at that optimization honestly, I'm bottlenecked by my CPU, but I still pull very good FPS of around 65-100, so once I update my CPU that should run even better.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> That will be more than enough for 60 fps. I can get 60 fps at 1080p if I have everything on low on a 955BE + GTX550ti
> Having more than 60fps on a 60hz monitor is worse than 30fps on a 60hz monitor IMO. Tearing is so distracting.


True, but driving feels overall way better and more responsive with higher fps.


----------



## hrockh

I actually haven't had a single crash in single player campaign. not only me, but also the couple of friends of mine who got it as well.


----------



## carlhil2

I crashed the Army Base, bad decision..lol


----------



## Fanman43

I have to find out what exactly what is going on with mine. I can run full settings at 60FPS, but then all of a sudden Everything drops. Like my card is being throttled. It's weird. I've updated drivers and updated the game. it does the same thing even on low settings. Temps are pretty normal for this kind of load. Can't seem to figure it out.


----------



## Tobe404

I managed to get it working. Had to re-run setup tool and point that to the directory on my backup HDD where all the GTA V files are. Verified those, installed the patch, ready to play. YAY!


----------



## superj1977

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I actually got PLP to work very very easily!!! Now, if I can figure out if the SP bug(s) are resolved (the crashing thing on certain missions), I might be finally ready to play.
> 
> Anybody want to take me around in MP to show me the cool stuff that there is? I've played for all of like 20 minutes so far, and most of that was just dinking around in cars in a single player online game.


Been using SoftTH myself for last 3-4 years, works well with nearly all games i have played. Use it for PlanetSide 2 and its awesome.

You can get some multiscreen action on the cheap this way








Glad to see the development continued as there was a time were it looked like it was all over, i just assumed maybe the 2 big GPU companies had muscled in on the dev to try and stop SoftTH in its tracks and i gave up for a while but last year i checked it out again and was glad to see somebody had managed to get hold of him and picked up the source for further development with DX11.

So, my son has one of my side monitors on his rig right now so i cant check myself but i was wondering...what DX mode are you running GTAV in with SoftTH? is it working in DX11 by any chance?

For anyone wondering about Portrait-Landscape-Portrait (PLP) you can use SoftTH with a lot of games.


----------



## MooMoo

Anybody tried does 2xSSD in raid0 help in loading times? I think Im going to test it out.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanman43*
> 
> I have to find out what exactly what is going on with mine. I can run full settings at 60FPS, but then all of a sudden Everything drops. Like my card is being throttled. It's weird. I've updated drivers and updated the game. it does the same thing even on low settings. Temps are pretty normal for this kind of load. Can't seem to figure it out.


VRAM?


----------



## Fanman43

2 GBs


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Anybody tried does 2xSSD in raid0 help in loading times? I think Im going to test it out.


The download time depends of your Internet connection, 1 SSD is more that enough to receive that write the data of the download.


----------



## Fanman43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> VRAM?


2 GBs GDDR5


----------



## OmegaRED.

So weird...I have two computers and the lesser spec'd machine runs the game better. Nearly identical settings on both machines but the lesser gpus are pushing 60+ fps more often must be the intel cpu no way the 650tis should be so powerful. It's smooth as butter! Both running SweetFX .

Machine 1:
[email protected] GTX 650TI 2GB SLI (stock) Mix of very high and high settings 1080p--->120hz monitor

Machine 2:
[email protected] GTX 660TI 2GB SLI: (OC'd) Mix of very high and high settings 1080p---->60hz Plasma tv


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> So weird...I have two computers and the lesser spec'd machine runs the game better. Nearly identical settings on both machines but the lesser gpus are pushing 60+ fps more often must be the intel cpu no way the 650tis should be so powerful. It's smooth as butter! Both running SweetFX .
> 
> Machine 1:
> [email protected] GTX 650TI 2GB SLI (stock) Mix of very high and high settings 1080p--->120hz monitor
> 
> Machine 2:
> [email protected] GTX 660TI 2GB SLI: (OC'd) Mix of very high and high settings 1080p---->60hz Plasma tv


Not to mention your FX-6 is clocked lower the FX in general is slower for this game. (And of course, it's an 6 series, I wouldn't reccomend anything lower than the 83xx for gaming what so ever)


----------



## Jixr

I saw in the settings that you can change the driectX settings, should I be using 10, 10.1, or 11 with a gtx 970


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I actually got PLP to work very very easily!!! Now, if I can figure out if the SP bug(s) are resolved (the crashing thing on certain missions), I might be finally ready to play


This is a really cheap way to advance missions where you get crashes on character swap, but kill yourself three times to skip the part leading up to the character switch.
It's cheap, it's stupid to do, but it'll let you actually progress the game until Rockstar fixes it. I've had most my issues with Blitz Play and Caida Libre. Get a few randoms ones during non-mission swaps as well.

Point to kill yourself in Blitz Play to avoid crash to Franklin.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



After the heist shoot out and you're being asked to drive the garbage truck to the getaway vehicle.



Point to kill yourself in Caida Libre to avoid crash to Franklin.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



When Trevor reaches the airplane and you're tasked to kill Javier and snag the documents.


----------



## Decade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I saw in the settings that you can change the driectX settings, should I be using 10, 10.1, or 11 with a gtx 970


You should be running DirectX 11.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> This is a really cheap way to advance missions where you get crashes on character swap, but kill yourself three times to skip the part leading up to the character switch.
> It's cheap, it's stupid to do, but it'll let you actually progress the game until Rockstar fixes it. I've had most my issues with Blitz Play and Caida Libre. Get a few randoms ones during non-mission swaps as well.
> 
> Point to kill yourself in Blitz Play to avoid crash to Franklin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After the heist shoot out and you're being asked to drive the garbage truck to the getaway vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> Point to kill yourself in Caida Libre to avoid crash to Franklin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When Trevor reaches the airplane and you're tasked to kill Javier and snag the documents.


The problem with this game are the random crashes, a lot of people here crash on the Blitz, a lot of people on steam don't crash there but on other missions and same goes for Social club, it's kinda strange actually.

I haven't had any mission crashes but


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Crashed when Trevor sent M to take flying lessons, the first 2 work fine and the 3 lesson crashes every time


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I saw in the settings that you can change the driectX settings, should I be using 10, 10.1, or 11 with a gtx 970


Using DX11 over DX10 makes no performance difference at all. Might as well keep it at 11.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Decade*
> 
> This is a really cheap way to advance missions where you get crashes on character swap, but kill yourself three times to skip the part leading up to the character switch.
> It's cheap, it's stupid to do, but it'll let you actually progress the game until Rockstar fixes it. I've had most my issues with Blitz Play and Caida Libre. Get a few randoms ones during non-mission swaps as well.
> 
> Point to kill yourself in Blitz Play to avoid crash to Franklin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> After the heist shoot out and you're being asked to drive the garbage truck to the getaway vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> Point to kill yourself in Caida Libre to avoid crash to Franklin.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> When Trevor reaches the airplane and you're tasked to kill Javier and snag the documents.


I did this and it worked https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203389078-Blitz-Play-Caide-Libre-Crashes-FIX-GTA-V-PC


----------



## buttface420

im impressed with the game, i played gta v on the 360 and this is like a whole new game to me. max settings smooth with 280x crossfire, the only thing i dont have maxed is msaa i have that at x2 with fxaa enabled.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> The download time depends of your Internet connection, 1 SSD is more that enough to receive that write the data of the download.










Yes, I know that. But I was talking about *loading*, in game loading times. Aka when you launch the game, it loads the world etc.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, I know that. But I was talking about *loading*, in game loading times. Aka when you launch the game, it loads the world etc.


I have an SSD RAID 0 setup, and load times are quick for me, but I have nothing to compare to, as that is what I always install all of my games on. Load times are faster than Dying Light load times, if that helps anything.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Anybody tried does 2xSSD in raid0 help in loading times? I think Im going to test it out.


Been tested numerous times in review articles since SSD's came out. Raid 0 increases speed of large file transfers but can decrease speed of smaller files because of increased latency. So not surprising that many games will either load same or slighty slower in raid, since heavy small file use. But you wont notice the difference since usually difference is 1-2 seconds or less. Even nvme drive only loads games very slightly faster, ie often fraction of second faster, and they will certainly load games faster than raid 0 sata SSD.
http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/Intel/750_SSD_1.2_TB/12.html
http://techreport.com/review/28050/intel-750-series-solid-state-drive-reviewed/5

toms showing loading times of apps slightly slower with raid 0 (no games here though), but game testing often similar, just games not tested much more in raid 0, since been shown raid 0 doesnt load faster.
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/ssd-raid-benchmark,3485-12.html

just to show how long ago, this was back in 2005, 2 games tested same, third loaded slower with raid 0
http://www.ign.com/faqs/2005/pc-raid-0-faq-606669


----------



## stryker7314

Does OCN have a Steam or Social Club group? I though I saw another page with it, but can't find it now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stryker7314*
> 
> Does OCN have a Steam or Social Club group? I though I saw another page with it, but can't find it now.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/gtav-pc-overclock-net-group


----------



## Strileckifunk

Had a little bit of faith restored in the PC gaming community. Never tried heists before and am only level 5, but accepted a random invite. Couldn't find the hot key to talk at first, but when the guys noticed my level, instead of talking trash, they agreed to give me a chance and walk me through it. Once I got my mic working we had some laughs over my not equipping my oxygen mask before diving under water at the end of the heist (the easiest part). It was really refreshing to work as a team with strangers instead of the usual garbage.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/gtav-pc-overclock-net-group


Pretty sad that it only has 26 members, I would join if it had more, however, the only difference crews make to me is that I won't kill a crew member (unless he kills me first), I'm part of a Rockstar crew and it has enough people (260K) to have a bunch in every lobby so I'll stay there.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Pretty sad that it only has 26 members, I would join if it had more, however, the only difference crews make to me is that I won't kill a crew member (unless he kills me first), I'm part of a Rockstar crew and it has enough people (260K) to have a bunch in every lobby so I'll stay there.


Well this is a private crew, and it only really started up last week. So not sure what you were expecting? Obviously it will come no where near 260K.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Pretty sad that it only has 26 members, I would join if it had more, however, the only difference crews make to me is that I won't kill a crew member (unless he kills me first), I'm part of a Rockstar crew and it has enough people (260K) to have a bunch in every lobby so I'll stay there.


There's this one as well. It also has 26 members, but it's active http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet_gta


----------



## Blze001

Make sure you use a car you don't care about to get new ones. I drove a random car into my garage without going to the mod-shop first and lost my $875,000 Stinger GT because of it.


----------



## M3nta1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/gtav-pc-overclock-net-group
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty sad that it only has 26 members, I would join if it had more, however, the only difference crews make to me is that I won't kill a crew member (unless he kills me first), I'm part of a Rockstar crew and it has enough people (260K) to have a bunch in every lobby so I'll stay there.
Click to expand...

You can join up to 5 crews, nothing stopping you from joining to show your OCN pride and keeping the R* crew as the active one.

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet Join us! Obviously the best group because i made the logo for it!







All it takes is a post with your name here http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/gtav-pc-overclock-net-group


----------



## pengs

Anybody find their CPU overclock unstable while playing GTA5? I've had to bump my overclock by about 10-15mv to rid Windows of WHEA errors - changed my ram also so that might have something to do with it.

A little PSA, anyone with hard stutters that happen while driving should try setting the priority on GTA5.exe to high and GTA5launcher.exe (I think that's what it is) to low. It alleviated it mostly for me; it's probably a W7 scheduling issue similar to using DX11.1/W7 and running BF4.


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Anybody find their CPU overclock unstable while playing GTA5? I've had to bump my overclock by about 10-15mv to rid Windows of WHEA errors - changed my ram also so that might have something to do with it.


I use x264 Stability Test v2 and ASUS Real Bench to check my OC stability

download x264 Stability Test v2 here
http://www.overclock.net/t/1411077/haswell-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

download ASUS Real Bench here
http://rog.asus.com/rog-pro/realbench-v2-leaderboard/


----------



## Onyxian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Anybody find their CPU overclock unstable while playing GTA5? I've had to bump my overclock by about 10-15mv to rid Windows of WHEA errors - changed my ram also so that might have something to do with it.


A little. I've only had about 2 crashes from my OC since I built this rig in August I think. But GTA 5 has given me 2 more.


----------



## TPCbench

Currently installing the game and at disc 1

I bought a retail physical copy and it didn't ask for a Steam login

Do retail physical copies of the game not use Steam ? I remember I also bought a retail physical copy of Max Payne 3 and it does not use Steam


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> Currently installing the game and at disc 1
> 
> I bought a retail physical copy and it didn't ask for a Steam login
> 
> Do retail physical copies of the game not use Steam ? I remember I also bought a retail physical copy of Max Payne 3 and it does not use Steam


Retail physical copies of GTA V do not use Steam. I have a retail copy also. MK X physical copy does use Steam though.


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Anybody find their CPU overclock unstable while playing GTA5? I've had to bump my overclock by about 10-15mv to rid Windows of WHEA errors - changed my ram also so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> A little PSA, anyone with hard stutters that happen while driving should try setting the priority on GTA5.exe to high and GTA5launcher.exe (I think that's what it is) to low. It alleviated it mostly for me; it's probably a W7 scheduling issue similar to using DX11.1/W7 and running BF4.


That's maybe true, but to really get rid of those stutters, install the 15.4 beta drivers (for AMD cards). Those drivers are GTA V optimized and does a great job indeed.
I had the game lagging even at the lowest graphics settings and I caught myself to be pretty concerned and confused. I mean - I have an octacore CPU, R9 290 (both WC) and 8Gb of RAM and this thing is still lagging on low settings? Weird








Really AMD guys - 15.4 beta drivers are pretty much mandatory if you want to actually enjoy the game


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> That's maybe true, but to really get rid of those stutters, install the 15.4 beta drivers (for AMD cards). Those drivers are GTA V optimized and does a great job indeed.
> I had the game lagging even at the lowest graphics settings and I caught myself to be pretty concerned and confused. I mean - I have an octacore CPU, R9 290 (both WC) and 8Gb of RAM and this thing is still lagging on low settings? Weird
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really AMD guys - 15.4 beta drivers are pretty much mandatory if you want to actually enjoy the game


Even with those drivers I have some lag after the last patch, everything ran great before that..









I've ran some tests and for some strange reason it seems that I get lag every time Crossfire wants to kick in since its not using CFX most of the time. Strangest issue I've seen but I can't really complain as I'm on Win10 so I'm bound to have problems.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superj1977*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pioneerisloud*
> 
> I actually got PLP to work very very easily!!! Now, if I can figure out if the SP bug(s) are resolved (the crashing thing on certain missions), I might be finally ready to play.
> 
> Anybody want to take me around in MP to show me the cool stuff that there is? I've played for all of like 20 minutes so far, and most of that was just dinking around in cars in a single player online game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Been using SoftTH myself for last 3-4 years, works well with nearly all games i have played. Use it for PlanetSide 2 and its awesome.
> 
> You can get some multiscreen action on the cheap this way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glad to see the development continued as there was a time were it looked like it was all over, i just assumed maybe the 2 big GPU companies had muscled in on the dev to try and stop SoftTH in its tracks and i gave up for a while but last year i checked it out again and was glad to see somebody had managed to get hold of him and picked up the source for further development with DX11.
> 
> So, my son has one of my side monitors on his rig right now so i cant check myself but i was wondering...what DX mode are you running GTAV in with SoftTH? is it working in DX11 by any chance?
> 
> For anyone wondering about Portrait-Landscape-Portrait (PLP) you can use SoftTH with a lot of games.
Click to expand...

I'm not using softth. Just used windowed mode and forced the 4960x1600 resolution in the command line. DX11, settings are all whatever defaulted for my 7970, but I did lower anything that said "very high" or "ultra" down to just "high".

This is quite literally my very FIRST adventure with PLP. So I just did what I knew might work, and that is windowed mode with command line.


----------



## DoomDash

In a freak reinstalliation accident I deleted my saves.







I think I have some from about 3 days ago, can anyone confirm they are the files in your Profile, within the documents folder?


----------



## DVIELIS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Even with those drivers I have some lag after the last patch, everything ran great before that..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've ran some tests and for some strange reason it seems that I get lag every time Crossfire wants to kick in since its not using CFX most of the time. Strangest issue I've seen but I can't really complain as I'm on Win10 so I'm bound to have problems.


GTA V [at least officially] supports crossfire, but, as we all know, glitch wise single GPU is always more stable than CF or SLI setup. Also a completely fresh OC isn't the best thing.
You could try dual boot your rig with Windows 7 and/or at least force the game to use a single GPU (unless you have a multi monitor setup or a 4K screen).


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> In a freak reinstalliation accident I deleted my saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some from about 3 days ago, can anyone confirm they are the files in your Profile, within the documents folder?


I had a quick look this is what I had in that folder I couldn't find the saved games in any of the obvious spots


----------



## Slaughtahouse

They might be in the Social Club folder. Away from PC atm so I can't check my self


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I had a quick look this is what I had in that folder I couldn't find the saved games in any of the obvious spots


The save file is in your first picture....

SGTA5000(X)

are all save files. X Corresponds to the save slot.


----------



## Slaughtahouse




----------



## DirektEffekt

I have to say, I get the distinct feeling that they really wanted to make this game work well on PC.

I am running SLI'd GTX 780's and I am easily able to play on 4k with mostly high and very high settings, currently getting around 50-60 FPS. I really thought that I would have to drop settings far further than I have. It runs and plays great!


----------



## pioneerisloud

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I have to say, I get the distinct feeling that they really wanted to make this game work well on PC.
> 
> I am running SLI'd GTX 780's and I am easily able to play on 4k with mostly high and very high settings, currently getting around 50-60 FPS. I really thought that I would have to drop settings far further than I have. It runs and plays great!


I have to agree. I'm at 4960x1600 with a 7970 single and I'm playing it fine with mostly very high settings after overclocking my gpu again. Textures on just high and no msaa.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DVIELIS*
> 
> GTA V [at least officially] supports crossfire, but, as we all know, glitch wise single GPU is always more stable than CF or SLI setup. Also a completely fresh OC isn't the best thing.
> You could try dual boot your rig with Windows 7 and/or at least force the game to use a single GPU (unless you have a multi monitor setup or a 4K screen).


Don't have any OC on both cards so that can't be it. The problem is that the second card tries to kick in at some point but just a sec and then goes idle again and like that many times and comparing to the game lags it seems to be exatly the time when my game lags.

Will try tonight without CFX.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not nessessarily a fix for all crashes, least of all AMD issues as I'm not using AMD - however I found disabling steam and AB overlay fixed the initialization failure / driver crashes.


----------



## feznz

Another Patch

http://gtaforums.com/topic/787770-21-april-2014-new-patch-350mb-rsc-users/



I'm praying too


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Having major issues getting the stupid installer to run, made a thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1551994/cant-re-install-windows-media-player Any help would be massively appreciated!


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I have to say, I get the distinct feeling that they really wanted to make this game work well on PC.
> 
> I am running SLI'd GTX 780's and I am easily able to play on 4k with mostly high and very high settings, currently getting around 50-60 FPS. I really thought that I would have to drop settings far further than I have. It runs and plays great!


Agreed, I'm running a single non-oc GTX-780 on 2560x1080 with everything very high and it's sitting at 50+ fps nicely. It dips lower than 50 if there's explosions everywhere, but that's to be expected.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Another Patch
> 
> http://gtaforums.com/topic/787770-21-april-2014-new-patch-350mb-rsc-users/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm praying too


Steam update was only 177MB and some change. Guess the file structure makes a difference or something with steams vs retail installs.


----------



## austinb324

Im curious if my rig will be able to handle this game at high-very high settings once my new gpu arrives. You can look at my sig for the details but I have a 1st gen Core i7 with 6 GB RAM. My new graphics card will be a GTX 970.


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Agreed, I'm running a single non-oc GTX-780 on 2560x1080 with everything very high and it's sitting at 50+ fps nicely. It dips lower than 50 if there's explosions everywhere, but that's to be expected.


I'm running SLI 780's as well with similar settings, only at 1440P. At 4k, you don't hit 3GB of VRAM? I only ask because the second I turn up advanced shadow settings or MSAA, I'm over 3GB at 1440... I was thinking about going 4k for this game... after playing I was sure that 3GB wouldn't cut it. After reading your post, now I'm curious... Do you turn down all the environment detail/density settings sliders or something?


----------



## cam0385

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I have to say, I get the distinct feeling that they really wanted to make this game work well on PC.
> 
> I am running SLI'd GTX 780's and I am easily able to play on 4k with mostly high and very high settings, currently getting around 50-60 FPS. I really thought that I would have to drop settings far further than I have. It runs and plays great!


I'm running SLI 780's as well with similar settings, only at 1440P. At 4k, you don't hit 3GB of VRAM? I only ask because the second I turn up advanced shadow settings or MSAA, I'm over 3GB at 1440... I was thinking about going 4k for this game... after playing I was sure that 3GB wouldn't cut it. After reading your post, now I'm curious... Do you turn down all the environment detail/density settings sliders or something?

sorry for doublepost, quoted the wrong person the first time.. it's early.


----------



## ski-bum

I
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> I'm running SLI 780's as well with similar settings, only at 1440P. At 4k, you don't hit 3GB of VRAM? I only ask because the second I turn up advanced shadow settings or MSAA, I'm over 3GB at 1440... I was thinking about going 4k for this game... after playing I was sure that 3GB wouldn't cut it. After reading your post, now I'm curious... Do you turn down all the environment detail/density settings sliders or something?
> 
> sorry for doublepost, quoted the wrong person the first time.. it's early.


I'm also on a 1440P monitor with no MSAA, medium distance and most setting very high. I've been using 3.5GB of VRAM most of the time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pengs*
> 
> Anybody find their CPU overclock unstable while playing GTA5? I've had to bump my overclock by about 10-15mv to rid Windows of WHEA errors - changed my ram also so that might have something to do with it.
> 
> A little PSA, anyone with hard stutters that happen while driving should try setting the priority on GTA5.exe to high and GTA5launcher.exe (I think that's what it is) to low. It alleviated it mostly for me; it's probably a W7 scheduling issue similar to using DX11.1/W7 and running BF4.


It's a mixture of a few things. I think Nvidia broke the game with 350 driver. Not surprising seeing as it came out a day after the game had. Not a stretch to think that most of the testing before the game went gold would have been on 347.88.

Disabling the overlay in steam and AB also seems to have helped. I don't overclock my GPUs.

[EDIT] Not sure I meant to quote your post specifically. WHEA is most definitely CPU instability lol.

Is there a change log for the new patch yet?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *austinb324*
> 
> Im curious if my rig will be able to handle this game at high-very high settings once my new gpu arrives. You can look at my sig for the details but I have a 1st gen Core i7 with 6 GB RAM. My new graphics card will be a GTX 970.


I think you maybe could use high settings, but that CPU is definetly going to be bottleneck, as Im seeing my [email protected] being bottleneck. Getting often 100% CPU usage and my mic voice is stuttering to friends.


----------



## austinb324

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I think you maybe could use high settings, but that CPU is definetly going to be bottleneck, as Im seeing my [email protected] being bottleneck. Getting often 100% CPU usage and my mic voice is stuttering to friends.


With my current setup (sig) my biggest bottleneck seems to be RAM and VRAM. Both are maxed out while none of my CPU cores get above 30% utilization and my GPU never breaches 50% utilization. This could have more to do with my settings. I just used the NVIDIA recommended settings for a 50/50 mix of quality & performance. My frame rate drops down below 5fps while doing almost anything.


----------



## Youngd8

There's something wrong with your 2500k then.
I run the same cpu with same overclock, and i dont see any of "bottleneck" your talking about.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngd8*
> 
> There's something wrong with your 2500k then.
> I run the same cpu with same overclock, and i dont see any of "bottleneck" your talking about.


Agreed... My 2400 at stock clocks doesn't even seem to be a bottleneck either.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> In a freak reinstalliation accident I deleted my saves.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think I have some from about 3 days ago, can anyone confirm they are the files in your Profile, within the documents folder?


They are, there will be the saves with particular numbers and duplicates with .bak as well corresponding to the save files.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngd8*
> 
> There's something wrong with your 2500k then.
> I run the same cpu with same overclock, and i dont see any of "bottleneck" your talking about.


I dont see anything wrong with my 2500k.
How do you explain this?


CPU is peaking in 100% and GPU stays around 80%.

I was just driving in city, multiplayer game.

And I mean by "bottleneck", frames don't stay @60fps. austinb324 is getting new GPU and that CPU is not going to have power to deliver smooth frames along better GPU.


----------



## writer21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cam0385*
> 
> I'm running SLI 780's as well with similar settings, only at 1440P. At 4k, you don't hit 3GB of VRAM? I only ask because the second I turn up advanced shadow settings or MSAA, I'm over 3GB at 1440... I was thinking about going 4k for this game... after playing I was sure that 3GB wouldn't cut it. After reading your post, now I'm curious... Do you turn down all the environment detail/density settings sliders or something?
> 
> sorry for doublepost, quoted the wrong person the first time.. it's early.


I can't seem to use sli with latest drivers with gtx 970s. FPS hover around 20 fps with gsync and sli. Turn off sli and the FPS shoots up to 100s.


----------



## Youngd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I dont see anything wrong with my 2500k.
> How do you explain this?
> 
> 
> CPU is peaking in 100% and GPU stays around 80%.
> 
> I was just driving in city, multiplayer game.
> 
> And I mean by "bottleneck", frames don't stay @60fps. austinb324 is getting new GPU and that CPU is not going to have power to deliver smooth frames along better GPU.


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAgpvWc4VBM
First of all, your use of term "bottleneck" is incorrect. Second, if the frames don't stay at 60 fps, in most cases, its because of the graphic cards, not the CPU, unless ur playing sc2 or wow that's more CPU intensive. Given that the ausinb has an I7 first gen, that processor will not "bottleneck" the new graphics card.


----------



## incy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Having major issues getting the stupid installer to run, made a thread here http://www.overclock.net/t/1551994/cant-re-install-windows-media-player Any help would be massively appreciated!


Mate I had the same issue .
Managed to get it installing, had to ''Turn windows features on or off'' and un-tick windows media player, then reset and turn media player back on. hopefully smooth sailing. Goodluck.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngd8*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAgpvWc4VBM
> First of all, your use of term "bottleneck" is incorrect. Second, if the frames don't stay at 60 fps, in most cases, its because of the graphic cards, not the CPU, unless ur playing sc2 or wow that's more CPU intensive. Given that the ausinb has an I7 first gen, that processor will not "bottleneck" the new graphics card.


Ok, maybe I used wrong term. But that CPU is going to definetly slow down fps, look at even the benchmarks:


But in my case (see that screenshot in earlier post), I see that being bottleneck.


----------



## darkphantom

Tried to parachute into the army base....









Yeah, you find out what happens real quick, that is if your plane doesn't get shot down first.


----------



## Strat79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Youngd8*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAgpvWc4VBM
> First of all, your use of term "bottleneck" is incorrect. Second, if the frames don't stay at 60 fps, in most cases, its because of the graphic cards, not the CPU, unless ur playing sc2 or wow that's more CPU intensive. Given that the ausinb has an I7 first gen, that processor will not "bottleneck" the new graphics card.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, maybe I used wrong term. But that CPU is going to definetly slow down fps, look at even the benchmarks:
> 
> 
> But in my case (see that screenshot in earlier post), I see that being bottleneck.
Click to expand...

Your are not wrong. CPU is most definitely a limiting factor in this game with any newer high end GPU. With HT on, I'm almost always fluctuating between 90 to 99% CPU usage and GPU about the same. Depending on which graphics settings you have turned up or down it can go either way on which is more limiting with the top of line GPU's. Some settings put up to Ultra completely peg out my CPU usage and put my GPU at like 80%. So in certain scenarios of different settings, the CPU can easily be the bottleneck before the GPU in this game.


----------



## sonarctica

Read wrong of the quoted post.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Youngd8*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAgpvWc4VBM
> First of all, your use of term "bottleneck" is incorrect. Second, if the frames don't stay at 60 fps, in most cases, its because of the graphic cards, not the CPU, unless ur playing sc2 or wow that's more CPU intensive. Given that the ausinb has an I7 first gen, that processor will not "bottleneck" the new graphics card.


I got i7-4770k, and in gta V my cpu is at 75-85% and gu at 90 ish usage (titan X) when most action ingame happens, and my brother with a phenom x4 9650 which is the model BELOW recommended he gets 98-100% cpu usage all the time and even some heavy stutter cause the games asks more than the cpu can handle.

So cpu is really a bigger factor in this game. Even a decent gtx 960 can almost max out this game. When he used my old gtx 460 he couldnt go higher than very lowest of the low to play cause of the video memory ad he got around 30 fps with 100% cpu usage. Now he uses a gtx 960 4GB and has almost maxed out the textures, res at 1080p and rest oh medium/very high, he still get the same fps cause of the cpu just because it's a model lower than amd's minimum for gta V.


----------



## mutatedknutz

Guys i guess its windows 7 issue, my friend running the game on windows 7 has 100 cpu usage too.
Cause for me my cpu usage hovers around 30-50 max to 70 and peak is 99(only 1 small spike some times)
and core i7 2500 cant be 60% slower right? try the same system on some windows 8.1 drive. This can be a issue. Am no genius but may be that is it :/


----------



## LandonAaron

Is the Heavy Punch a skill that has to be learned or something? No matter what I bind the key to I can't seem to get my guy to do it.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Is the Heavy Punch a skill that has to be learned or something? No matter what I bind the key to I can't seem to get my guy to do it.


I believe it's a strength skill, at least online. You have to have high strength.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Ok, maybe I used wrong term. But that CPU is going to definetly slow down fps, look at even the benchmarks:
> 
> 
> But in my case (see that screenshot in earlier post), I see that being bottleneck.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I got i7-4770k, and in gta V my cpu is at 75-85% and gu at 90 ish usage (titan X) when most action ingame happens, and my brother with a phenom x4 9650 which is the model BELOW recommended he gets 98-100% cpu usage all the time and even some heavy stutter cause the games asks more than the cpu can handle.
> 
> So cpu is really a bigger factor in this game. Even a decent gtx 960 can almost max out this game. When he used my old gtx 460 he couldnt go higher than very lowest of the low to play cause of the video memory ad he got around 30 fps with 100% cpu usage. Now he uses a gtx 960 4GB and has almost maxed out the textures, res at 1080p and rest oh medium/very high, he still get the same fps cause of the cpu just because it's a model lower than amd's minimum for gta V.


9650 is below (like you said) the minimum and you wonder why it's bottlenecking? Am I missing something?

Even the BD cored 4100 can hold "playable" FPS, of course the P1 line is not cut out for it anymore.


----------



## Azefore

Took 2 quick screens to show my usages, 2500k @ 4.6. The first is maxed out with v-sync and FXAA *without* all advanced graphics on, just long shadows. The second is the same but with all advanced graphics on with v-sync and FXAA.

There's some very obvious differences visually and the highest the first setting gets my CPU up to is ~95% at the max with no noticeable stuttering.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> 9650 is below (like you said) the minimum and you wonder why it's bottlenecking? Am I missing something?
> 
> Even the BD cored 4100 can hold "playable" FPS, of course the P1 line is not cut out for it anymore.


I don't wonder, i'm pointing out. My brother's cpu has been a bottleneck for years. But this time he wanted to play gta V but his (the gpu he borrowed from me didn't have the video memory needed so i bought him a 960 4GB so he atleast can play the game with higher than lowest graphics (he can now play with max textures in 1080p with most stuff on high). now he just need a better cpu to meet the 40+ fps barrier with a phenom 2 x6 or something. (costs like 333 usd) Plus his current ram still is ddr2.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Took 2 quick screens to show my usages, 2500k @ 4.6. The first is maxed out with v-sync and FXAA *without* all advanced graphics on, just long shadows. The second is the same but with all advanced graphics on with v-sync and FXAA.
> 
> There's some very obvious differences visually and the highest the first setting gets my CPU up to is ~95% at the max with no noticeable stuttering.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


The only difference i saw was the little shine on the left light pole


----------



## w0rmk00n

If I'm running an i5 2500k at stock 3.3 GHz and a GTX 660.

Do you think I would see improvement if I overclocked the CPU alone?


----------



## Youngd8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> I got i7-4770k, and in gta V my cpu is at 75-85% and gu at 90 ish usage (titan X) when most action ingame happens, and my brother with a phenom x4 9650 which is the model BELOW recommended he gets 98-100% cpu usage all the time and even some heavy stutter cause the games asks more than the cpu can handle.
> 
> So cpu is really a bigger factor in this game. Even a decent gtx 960 can almost max out this game. When he used my old gtx 460 he couldnt go higher than very lowest of the low to play cause of the video memory ad he got around 30 fps with 100% cpu usage. Now he uses a gtx 960 4GB and has almost maxed out the textures, res at 1080p and rest oh medium/very high, he still get the same fps cause of the cpu just because it's a model lower than amd's minimum for gta V.


Please read the post before you post useless information like this.

The minimum requirement for Intel base cpu for GTA V is Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 which is below the OP's cpu which is Intel core I7 first gen, and the recommended cpu is Intel Core™ i5-3450 Processor, which is not even a core i7.

As for the benchmark, you posted a screenshot of 2 GTX 980's in SLI. You need to compare apples to apples. You can't just take the newest high end graphics card in SLI and expect the 4 plus years old cpu to perform like the newest cpu.

The OP is planning on GTX 970.
He/she did not mention anything about SLI'ing the 970s. From that, OP's i7 is not going to "bottleneck" a single GTX 970.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> The only difference i saw was the little shine on the left light pole


Go view the originals they're 1440p screens, differences in building face depths, skyscraper lights, shadows, far away render distance and formation, building window reflections, and sharpness further out.

http://cdn.overclock.net/5/57/57f1445e_GTA5_2015_04_21_11_50_48_674.png
http://cdn.overclock.net/0/02/0284b45b_GTA5_2015_04_21_11_51_33_052.png
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> If I'm running an i5 2500k at stock 3.3 GHz and a GTX 660.
> 
> Do you think I would see improvement if I overclocked the CPU alone?


Yes indeed, you'd want to just take down records to see for yourself. Run the benchmark before and after.

You can get that up to 4.2Ghz in a few minutes easily.


----------



## opt33

How often is anyone else getting crashes/black screens/event 1002. Ive played about 28 hours, 50 missions and had 7 application crashes/black screens so far (checking event viewer id 1002), about 1 every 4 hours. Had to replay 6 missions. Not unplayable but annoying. 347 vs 350 drivers no diff. Last 2 crashes at all stock, so not overclock issue. Just curious how often others are running into crashes?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> How often is anyone else getting crashes/black screens/event 1002. Ive played about 28 hours, 50 missions and had 7 application crashes/black screens so far (checking event viewer id 1002), about 1 every 4 hours. Had to replay 6 missions. Not unplayable but annoying. 347 vs 350 drivers no diff. Last 2 crashes at all stock, so not overclock issue. Just curious how often others are running into crashes?


One D3D crash in the first 4 hours I played but nothing since, at 61 hours played now.


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> One D3D crash in the first 4 hours I played but nothing since, at 61 hours played now.


which drivers are you using? and ur at 1440 p like me, what game settings?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> which drivers are you using? and ur at 1440 p like me, what game settings?


350.12

Settings are maxed in the normal section, only long shadows on in advanced, FXAA, v-sync, no MSAA or reflections MSAA.


----------



## zealord

just came home. new GTA V patch on steam. Anybody knows what it does?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> GTAV PC Patch 335.1 Notes
> 
> Players can no longer purchase more vehicles than their properties can store.
> Players can now launch a video card benchmark test from the main menu.
> Fixed an issue where facial features would not save correctly when transferring a character from Xbox 360 or PS3 and changing genders while editing the character's appearance.
> Fixed an issue where players could become stuck in the clouds when voting to quick restart the Humane Labs Heist.
> Fixed an issue where markers in the Rockstar Editor could not be deleted with the mouse.
> Fixed various audio recording issues with Rockstar Editor clips.
> Fixed an issue where the Yacht would not appear in some recorded Rockstar Editor clips.
> Fixed a rare issue where some Rockstar Editor clips could not be opened for editing.
> Fixed an issue where the GTAV Launcher would not display the correct amount of time remaining for file downloads.
> The Steam overlay has been moved to prevent it from covering up Launcher buttons.
> Fixed an issue where the game would not save your settings when restarting in some instances.
> Fixed a rare issue where the Steam version of the game would crash right after launching.
> Windows Media Player is no longer required to install GTAV. Instead, Windows Media Foundation will be required.
> Fixed an issue where the game would show the pause menu without player input.
> Fixed an issue where the max frame rate would be incorrectly low in rare cases.


----------



## sconzen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> How often is anyone else getting crashes/black screens/event 1002. Ive played about 28 hours, 50 missions and had 7 application crashes/black screens so far (checking event viewer id 1002), about 1 every 4 hours. Had to replay 6 missions. Not unplayable but annoying. 347 vs 350 drivers no diff. Last 2 crashes at all stock, so not overclock issue. Just curious how often others are running into crashes?


29 hours played, 27 of which were online, and I've only crashed 3 times.

Crashed once on startup on launch day.
Crashed once while driving through a brightly lit tunnel at night. Music kept playing, but was game was crawling at 1 frame even 10 seconds or so.
Crashed once while riding shotgun in a buddies car. He crashed into another car near the airport and both our games crashed at the same time.

The last 2 crashed, I could still hit alt-F4 and GTA would actually ask me if I'm sure that I want to quit, so it's not like the entire gta process was unresponsive, but just the actual gameplay was just bugging out.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> just came home. new GTA V patch on steam. Anybody knows what it does?


It ruined my frame rate. I used to get 45-50 fps on low-medium and I now get 35-40 with everything on low.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Game has been great for me. Only complaint I have is the mouse input lag


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*


Thanks !


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Game has been great for me. Only complaint I have is the mouse input lag


Is your mouse settings as raw input? If not, that could be the problem.


----------



## emsj86

I m running a i7 4790k at 4.8 and a gtx 780 oc to 1300mhz. My game runs mix of normal and high in the 100 plus fps range but every so often I get stuttering and big dips to 20-35 out of no where even in story mode. Anyone else have this happen. I have theater drivers. Not sure if it's just common or something maybe on my end


----------



## Zero Clocker

GTAV PC Patch 335.1

Strange. The game worked flawlessly and smooth as butter at day one. (3930k, GTX980, 16GB)

After the first patch it took me 1 endless minute to pass Social Club log-in procedure but the frame rates were ok.

Now with the latest patch today heavy stuttering appears even in the city!

So better disable automatic updating in Steam.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> Tried to parachute into the army base....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, you find out what happens real quick, that is if your plane doesn't get shot down first.


I jumped into the base using my buddies armored Karuma(he wanted to steal a jet,did not end well for him),after been chased round the base for 5 mins with every bugger shooting at me,I drove down the runway and jumped back out at the bottom and thought I was safe......

Then the 3 choppers and the NOOSE guys showed up

They REALLY hate trespassers


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Is your mouse settings as raw input? If not, that could be the problem.


Huh? Raw input is one of the issues with the feel of your mouse in this game. It feels insanely sluggish and just doesn't feel right.


----------



## andrews2547

Fun Fact: Most of this cutscene is improvised. Trevor wasn't supposed to fall but he stayed in character. The directors and producers liked the acting, so they kept it in the game rather than doing another take.




Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Huh? Raw input is one of the issues with the feel of your mouse in this game. It feels insanely sluggish and just doesn't feel right.


It feels fine for me on raw input. What about your frame rate while playing?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Fun Fact: Most of this cutscene is improvised. Trevor wasn't supposed to fall but he stayed in character. The directors and producers liked the acting, so they kept it in the game rather than doing another take.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It feels fine for me on raw input. What about your frame rate while playing?


Frame rate shouldn't be tied to raw input, that's how raw input is supposed to work. Unfortunately that's not the case, I have 110+fps and everyone else who seems to have high fps has the same issue with raw.

Patch Notes are out:
Quote:


> Players can no longer purchase more vehicles than their properties can store.
> Players can now launch a video card benchmark test from the main menu.
> Fixed an issue where facial features would not save correctly when transferring a character from Xbox 360 or PS3 and changing genders while editing the character's appearance.
> Fixed an issue where players could become stuck in the clouds when voting to quick restart the Humane Labs Heist.
> Fixed an issue where markers in the Rockstar Editor could not be deleted with the mouse.
> Fixed various audio recording issues with Rockstar Editor clips.
> Fixed an issue where the Yacht would not appear in some recorded Rockstar Editor clips.
> Fixed a rare issue where some Rockstar Editor clips could not be opened for editing.
> Fixed an issue where the GTAV Launcher would not display the correct amount of time remaining for file downloads.
> The Steam overlay has been moved to prevent it from covering up Launcher buttons.
> Fixed an issue where the game would not save your settings when restarting in some instances.
> Fixed a rare issue where the Steam version of the game would crash right after launching.
> Windows Media Player is no longer required to install GTAV. Instead, Windows Media Foundation will be required.
> Fixed an issue where the game would show the pause menu without player input.
> Fixed an issue where the max frame rate would be incorrectly low in rare cases.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Frame rate shouldn't be tied to raw input, that's how raw input is supposed to work. Unfortunately that's not the case, I have 110+fps and everyone else who seems to have high fps has the same issue with raw.
> 
> Patch Notes are out:


Well, lower frame rate (30 fps and below) makes mouse movement feel sluggish because of input lag, but since you have 110+, it's obviously not the issue.

The raw mouse input feels fine for me at 40-60 fps.


----------



## Jixr

hopefully the patch fixes my lauching issues, I have to launch the game generally about 5 times before it actually launches to where I can play it.


----------



## darkphantom

I did the


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



mission where trevor tortures the poor man



I am in tears because it really hit the humane side of me. It is sad to know that stuff like this really happens to poor, innocent people :'(.

Now then....time to run over the innocent bystanders on the sidewalk!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Frame rate shouldn't be tied to raw input, that's how raw input is supposed to work. Unfortunately that's not the case, I have 110+fps and everyone else who seems to have high fps has the same issue with raw.
> 
> Patch Notes are out:


I've noticed there is quite a large reduction in RAM being using. It was using 2.8-3.4 GB, it's now using 1.8-2.5 GB.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I did the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> mission where trevor tortures the poor man
> 
> 
> 
> I am in tears because it really hit the humane side of me. It is sad to know that stuff like this really happens to poor, innocent people :'(.
> 
> Now then....time to run over the innocent bystanders on the sidewalk!


He's not innocent, he is a terrorist


----------



## frankenstein406

Is anyone else having artifacting when looking at the rear window of micheals red car? Also some glass doors appear to look like a chain link fence until I walk up to it in a certain mission.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



It's the mission marked "b" where micheal and trevor go to the liquor store into the cook lab.



Would this be more of a game issue or my computer?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*
> 
> Is anyone else having artifacting when looking at the rear window of micheals red car? Also some glass doors appear to look like a chain link fence until I walk up to it in a certain mission.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> It's the mission marked "b" where micheal and trevor go to the liquor store into the cook lab.
> 
> 
> 
> Would this be more of a game issue or my computer?


Probably your computer, I've never had that problem.

Does it happen in any other game?
What is your GPU temp while playing?
What drivers are you using?

Also what graphics settings are you using? It could be one of the graphics settings that's causing it.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Probably your computer, I've never had that problem.
> 
> Does it happen in any other game? No
> What is your GPU temp while playing? 70c or less, hovers around 65c mainly
> What drivers are you using? 14.501.1003-141120a-177998C
> 
> Also what graphics settings are you using? It could be one of the graphics settings that's causing it.


I will check on the last part quickly, thanks.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*
> 
> I will check on the last part quickly, thanks.


It could be your drivers. Updating your GPU drivers would probably fix it. Both AMD and nVidia released day 1 drivers for GTA V.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I did the
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> mission where trevor tortures the poor man
> 
> 
> 
> I am in tears because it really hit the humane side of me. It is sad to know that stuff like this really happens to poor, innocent people :'(.
> 
> Now then....time to run over the innocent bystanders on the sidewalk!


An animated representation of torture literally made you cry? Jesus...


----------



## Kingkau

Made a quick video, I thought I was gonna have more problems with the 680 but I haven't yet seen a drop below 60 FPS. I'm typically getting 68-80 FPS. Specs are below the video.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2zp-a1HeMro


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've noticed there is quite a large reduction in RAM being using. It was using 2.8-3.4 GB, it's now using 1.8-2.5 GB.


Mine has got worse since the patch,I just had a windows warning about memory and the game crashed,so this patch has done the opposite for me.


----------



## darkphantom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> An animated representation of torture literally made you cry? Jesus...


I was exaggerating.... >_>

Just sayin' it struck a nerve is all.


----------



## p4inkill3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> An animated representation of torture literally made you cry? Jesus...


Some people are sensitive, man.
As a fellow Dudian, you should know this.


----------



## frankenstein406

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It could be your drivers. Updating your GPU drivers would probably fix it. Both AMD and nVidia released day 1 drivers for GTA V.


Thanks I upgraded to those, but no dice. Turning "post fx" to normal stops it, so is it safe to assume nothing is wrong with my system?


----------



## LeoYunta

Hi everyone !

So I bought this game on steam, and I don't know if anyone has the same problem as me (sorry I didn't check all the pages)

But, since the new drivers (day 1 after GTA was out) I've some trouble with my triple screens configuration.

When I selec nVidia surround on my nvidia control panel, my software isn't responding, anyway, finnaly I've it working but my games are so glitchy, i've random lags and pretty bad FPS.

I tried DDU then reinstall the driver = same thing. I wiped all my preference nVidia = same thing.

When I select "maximum performance" and not "surround" the game is working just fine with good FPS.

So I just wanna know if you guys having troubles with the triple screens setup ? What can I do after DDU ? Is that a bug ?

Also, I wonder if I can use my keyboard + mouse AND my Logitech G27 (wheels), like, when I'm on foot, I can use my keyboard, and when I enter a car I can use my G27, Is that possible ?

Thank you!


----------



## Kingkau

Are there any places that I could work my GPU at? If so could you list them. I really want to see how far I can go with my setup. Thank you.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> So I bought this game on steam, and I don't know if anyone has the same problem as me (sorry I didn't check all the pages)
> 
> But, since the new drivers (day 1 after GTA was out) I've some trouble with my triple screens configuration.
> 
> When I selec nVidia surround on my nvidia control panel, my software isn't responding, anyway, finnaly I've it working but my games are so glitchy, i've random lags and pretty bad FPS.
> 
> I tried DDU then reinstall the driver = same thing. I wiped all my preference nVidia = same thing.
> 
> When I select "maximum performance" and not "surround" the game is working just fine with good FPS.
> 
> So I just wanna know if you guys having troubles with the triple screens setup ? What can I do after DDU ? Is that a bug ?
> 
> Also, I wonder if I can use my keyboard + mouse AND my Logitech G27 (wheels), like, when I'm on foot, I can use my keyboard, and when I enter a car I can use my G27, Is that possible ?
> 
> Thank you!


You should be able to. I can do it with my 360 controller. using K+B running around/shooting then hop in a car and use my controller


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> You should be able to. I can do it with my 360 controller. using K+B running around/shooting then hop in a car and use my controller


Without any emulator ? I wondering if it's really cool to use wheels on GTA V, Maybe I should just use my controller like you.

It was working from scratch ? You can play natively with the KB + Controller ? Cause I hate driving with the KB, so annoying.

Thank you.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Without any emulator ? I wondering if it's really cool to use wheels on GTA V, Maybe I should just use my controller like you.
> 
> It was working from scratch ? You can play natively with the KB + Controller ? Cause I hate driving with the KB, so annoying.
> 
> Thank you.


I haven't tried a wheel on 5, but I think controller is the way to go for driving. It's not modeled well enough for a wheel - too arcade. Xbox controllers work natively.


----------



## Sydfrey24

If anyone who's still stuck at the first patch 5GB one, just search Mr. Google's for "ultrasurf" and thank me later.

I don't know why RGSC's server is so damn slow. I downloaded the 5gb patch whole night using ultrasurf, and has been clocking average 200kB/s, not that much but it's better than 10kB/s.

Has anyone here has the palit gtx 650ti boost edition? I wonder what graphical settings can I set?


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Without any emulator ? I wondering if it's really cool to use wheels on GTA V, Maybe I should just use my controller like you.
> 
> It was working from scratch ? You can play natively with the KB + Controller ? Cause I hate driving with the KB, so annoying.
> 
> Thank you.


The 360 controller is native. seamless switching dont even need to go into the settings


----------



## LandonAaron

Is there some other setting that can be used to turn down the dialogue/voices volume? I am using a headset and every time someone talks it hurts my ears and I have to turn the volume down, and then as soon as the conversation is over the game is too quiet and I have to turn it back up again. I have the dialogue boost setting turned all the way down, (which is the default), and don't see anything else.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Without any emulator ? I wondering if it's really cool to use wheels on GTA V, Maybe I should just use my controller like you.
> 
> It was working from scratch ? You can play natively with the KB + Controller ? Cause I hate driving with the KB, so annoying.
> 
> Thank you.


Xbox 360 controller is natively supported, you just need the USB dongle to connect it to your computer. You can also use a PS3 controller with a program called DS3 tool that will emulate it as a XBOX controller.


----------



## Forceman

Xbox One controllers are also natively supported.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Xbox 360 controller is natively supported, you just need the USB dongle to connect it to your computer. You can also use a PS3 controller with a program called DS3 tool that will emulate it as a XBOX controller.


Yeah I'm using DS3 Tool, will use controller + Keyboard then.

How about the nvidia surround and triple monitors, I'm pretty sure some of you have tried it.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *darkphantom*
> 
> I was exaggerating.... >_>
> 
> Just sayin' it struck a nerve is all.


Haha just making sure. There are people out there like that though. I saw a reddit thread about a week ago discussing people not being able to finish books because they were too scary or whatever. Seriously? What a bunch of pansies.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p4inkill3r*
> 
> Some people are sensitive, man.
> As a fellow Dudian, you should know this.


"He's fragile! Very fragile!"


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Yeah I'm using DS3 Tool, will use controller + Keyboard then.
> 
> How about the nvidia surround and triple monitors, I'm pretty sure some of you have tried it.


Triple monitors work great Hud is centered and everything.


----------



## LeoYunta

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Triple monitors work great Hud is centered and everything.


Are you using nVidia cards ? With the latest drivers ? I had some trouble like I said in the first post with these new drivers, everything is messed up when I choose Nvidia surround, already tried DDU and clean install, but always this lags, FPS drops, it's like unplayable.

When I use one monitor only and "maximum performance" is working just good maxed out @60 fps


----------



## Onyxian

Well, for the first time in 20 hours played I finally got that "ERR_GFX_D3D_INIT" crash. Was in the middle of a cutscene and the game froze, all GPU usage dropped to 0% and audio kept going. Not sure if it's because of the latest patch or not.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Are you using nVidia cards ? With the latest drivers ? I had some trouble like I said in the first post with these new drivers, everything is messed up when I choose Nvidia surround, already tried DDU and clean install, but always this lags, FPS drops, it's like unplayable.
> 
> When I use one monitor only and "maximum performance" is working just good maxed out @60 fps


No Im using AMD. Has to be an issue with your drivers.


----------



## dVeLoPe

if i have a non-kinect xbox 1 how do i use my controller to play this game?

i also have a ps3 and ps4 controller if those work the same or better


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Frame rate shouldn't be tied to raw input, that's how raw input is supposed to work. Unfortunately that's not the case, I have 110+fps and everyone else who seems to have high fps has the same issue with raw.


I was surprised, but I have the same thing. At 96Hz raw input feels really laggy, but at 60Hz it feels normal and right.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> if i have a non-kinect xbox 1 how do i use my controller to play this game?
> 
> i also have a ps3 and ps4 controller if those work the same or better


Just plug it in with a USB to micro-USB cable, and get the driver from Microsoft. Should be available on Windows Update if it doesn't auto-install it. If not you can get them here:

http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controller-pc-compatibility


----------



## Vlasov_581

bought my GF GTA 5. Now we play together


----------



## opt33

I finally made it 10 hours of this game without any crashing. Not sure what (hopefully) fixed mine, last 10 hours was overclocked but backed off 100 mhz and ran the display driver uninstaller for first time 10 hours ago...im wondering if something got corrupted from recent benching/multiple crashes (or back and forth with drivers) plus my gpu overclock was probably too high for this game (or the mem overclock which I had forgotten about but now back to mem stock).


----------



## dVeLoPe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I was surprised, but I have the same thing. At 96Hz raw input feels really laggy, but at 60Hz it feels normal and right.
> Just plug it in with a USB to micro-USB cable, and get the driver from Microsoft. Should be available on Windows Update if it doesn't auto-install it. If not you can get them here:
> 
> http://support.xbox.com/en-US/xbox-one/accessories/controller-pc-compatibility


seriously the basturds at M$ told me i had to buy their specific for windows controller LOL


----------



## dmasteR

Need GOOD players to do heists with. Please know what you're doing.

dmasteRR on social club, please send a message saying you're from OCN. Currently level 46.


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Need GOOD players to do heists with. Please know what you're doing.
> 
> dmasteRR on social club, please send a message saying you're from OCN. Currently level 46.


Lvl 120 here, good driver and smart shooter, PedroC1999


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LeoYunta*
> 
> Hi everyone !
> 
> So I bought this game on steam, and I don't know if anyone has the same problem as me (sorry I didn't check all the pages)
> 
> But, since the new drivers (day 1 after GTA was out) I've some trouble with my triple screens configuration.
> 
> When I selec nVidia surround on my nvidia control panel, my software isn't responding, anyway, finnaly I've it working but my games are so glitchy, i've random lags and pretty bad FPS.


I have the rockstar version of GTAV been playing in surround but I gave up on 350.12 when I realised that I was having display hangs while idling on the desktop
rolled back and forth between 350.12 and 347.52 a few times but I can say I 100% sure to have a display hang on 350.12 within 5min of playing GTAV


----------



## TPCbench

GTA V runs very smooth for me. I only played for about an hour, already finished about 3 or 4 story missions. Last mission I played was the one where you have to steal a Hummer truck from a mansion and bring it back to Simeon

Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz (1.1 Vcore)
Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX
4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T
GeForce 350.05

I get 80 to 100 fps when driving around the city where there are lots of pedestrian and cars, CPU usage is 60 to 70% and GPU usage is consistent ~99%. Inside houses, CPU usage is below 50%

RAM usage is around 4 GB

VRAM usage is around 2.5 GB

Here are the settings I am using

Graphics
Ignore Suggested Limits - ON
DirectX Version - 11
Screen Type - Fullscreen
Resolution - 1920 x 1080
Aspect Ratio - AUTO
Refresh Rate - 59 Hz
Output Monitor - 1
FXAA - ON
MSAA - OFF
NVIDIA TXAA - OFF
V-sync - OFF
Pause Game on Focus Loss - ON
Population Density - Maximum
Population Variety - Maximum
Distance Scaling - Maximum
Texture Quality - Very High
Shader Quality - Very High
Reflection Quality - Very High
Reflection MSAA - 2x
Water Quality - Very High
Particles Quality - Very High
Grass Quality - High
Soft Shadows - Softest
Post FX - Very High
Motion Blur Strength - Minimum
In-game Depth of Field Effects - ON
Anisotropic Filtering - x16
Ambient Occlusion - High
Tessellation - High

Advanced Graphics
Long Shadows - OFF
High Resolution Shadows - OFF
High Detail Streaming While Flying - OFF
Extended Distance Scaling - Minimum
Extended Shadows Distance - Minimum


----------



## TPCbench

Grand Theft Auto V PC Graphics & Performance Guide by NVIDIA http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide


----------



## w0rmk00n

Would installing this game on an SSD help increase the performance?


----------



## fashric

No, the load times in single player would just be shortened slightly.


----------



## KoNLaR

Hey









Looking for some players to do heist with, prefer to have same three guys + me playing together doing heists. Want to do everything in order + same crew to get 2 million dollar bonus.
Im from Norway, 18 years old, have a lot of time to play when not working part-time which is 2-3 days a week. Looking for someone around same skill, knows what they are doing and can stay alive. Lvl around 50 is preferred.

Same name on steam and socialclub as on here







Hopefully someone is interested and lets become rich!


----------



## andrews2547

This took me almost an hour to make


----------



## Sydfrey24

Can anyone please help me? I've done all the necessary patches including the killier 5gb, but when I run rgsc, it say's it exited unexpectedly or click safe mode to launch the game w/ reduced graphic settings, but when I click that or retry, it's still not working.

Please someone, I haven't played this for the last 3 days now since I bought it


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Lvl around 50 is preferred.


I'm assuming there's something with Series A Funding that requires level 50? I've done the Fleeca, Prison and Humane heists without an issue and I'm only level 33.


----------



## Zoltanar

I remember people/news talking about the torture scene back when the game came out but I felt nothing, it didn't make me cringe or anything, it was game violence like any other in GTA, I wonder why people thought it was news worthy.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Can anyone please help me? I've done all the necessary patches including the killier 5gb, but when I run rgsc, it say's it exited unexpectedly or click safe mode to launch the game w/ reduced graphic settings, but when I click that or retry, it's still not working.
> 
> Please someone, I haven't played this for the last 3 days now since I bought it


Verify the game cache. I assume you have the Rockstar Social Club version/retail and not the Steam version. I don't know how to do that for the non-steam version, but that should fix it for you. If it doesn't, you may have to reinstall it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I remember people/news talking about the torture scene back when the game came out but I felt nothing, it didn't make me cringe or anything, it was game violence like any other in GTA, I wonder why people thought it was news worthy.


Because it's a video game. The media (especially the news and those "good morning x" shows) hates video games because they take away potential viewers which means the people who are sponsoring them will give them less money since they have less viewers. They always say "well it's too violent for children" but never say that you need to be 18 years old to buy or play it and whenever they ask viewer opinions on any video game, they only broadcast opinions that are negative towards the game.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I'm assuming there's something with Series A Funding that requires level 50? I've done the Fleeca, Prison and Humane heists without an issue and I'm only level 33.


Not sure about that heist, havent finished all. Playing with randoms is not that easy and would like to get those bonuses. Add me if you want


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Verify the game cache. I assume you have the Rockstar Social Club version/retail and not the Steam version. I don't know how to do that for the non-steam version, but that should fix it for you. If it doesn't, you may have to reinstall it.


O nice R*! Yes I bought the retail copy of the game, I thought it has something to do w/ the OS, as I am using a Windows 7 Ultimate 64 bit. I guess I should asking mr. Google now about verifying the game.


----------



## Cr4zy

Pretty much maxxed out, well except for Ultra grass, that stuff destroys framerate and tesselation as it was causing crashes for me


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Not sure about that heist, havent finished all. Playing with randoms is not that easy and would like to get those bonuses. Add me if you want


Oh I hear you on the randos. Every so often you get a competent bunch, but it's painfully rare. Then again, pre-planned doesn't always work out either. Missed out on the bonus for Prison Break because my idiot friend looked away from his screen and didn't pull his chute... which was literally the last task to perform other than getting into a helicopter.


----------



## krabs

I solved the CPU bottleneck on my 5year old AMD athlon II x4 , went from 15-28fps to smooth FPS that allowed me to race around the city and complete the missions.

Did 3 things

turn off avira real time protection
don't load my old version of FRAPS
reduce pedestrian variety and the 2 other setting bar to empty


----------



## mercs213

This new patch has caused my game to freeze up randomly with the error: Err_gfx_d3d_int

Before that, it was rock stable with no crashes.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mercs213*
> 
> This new patch has caused my game to freeze up randomly with the error: Err_gfx_d3d_int
> 
> Before that, it was rock stable with no crashes.


I got that same error last night, and then my computer BSOD with error code 116 about 5 minutes later. I too had not seen a crash until last night.


----------



## MooMoo

They should fix this loading thing, this game is all about loading circle...


----------



## gertruude

has anyone noticed fps dropping from 60-30 all the time with new patch......it used to be between 50-60 now it drops right down to 30

this is on a 290 and 15.4 beta drivers


----------



## Sheyster

Anyone with a Maxwell card do any FPS comparisons of MFAA vs. MSAA for GTA V?









I searched the thread and there is only one post with MFAA in it.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Why does my game lag when I record with Fraps?

I'm actually running everything on the lowest settings possible at 1080p, so I get like above 90 fps. But as soon as I start recording, it goes to 30 fps, then sometimes it dips even lower to the point where it's unplayable while recording with Fraps.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Why does my game lag when I record with Fraps?
> 
> I'm actually running everything on the lowest settings possible at 1080p, so I get like above 90 fps. But as soon as I start recording, it goes to 30 fps, then sometimes it dips even lower to the point where it's unplayable while recording with Fraps.


Because FRAPS is terrible and uses way too much resources.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Why does my game lag when I record with Fraps?
> 
> I'm actually running everything on the lowest settings possible at 1080p, so I get like above 90 fps. But as soon as I start recording, it goes to 30 fps, then sometimes it dips even lower to the point where it's unplayable while recording with Fraps.


Doesn't AMD and Nvidia both have built in recording features to their drivers now? I would try with Nvidia Shadow Play or AMD Gaming Evolved app.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Why does my game lag when I record with Fraps?
> 
> I'm actually running everything on the lowest settings possible at 1080p, so I get like above 90 fps. But as soon as I start recording, it goes to 30 fps, then sometimes it dips even lower to the point where it's unplayable while recording with Fraps.
> 
> 
> 
> Because FRAPS is terrible and uses way too much resources.
Click to expand...

What should I use then?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Doesn't AMD and Nvidia both have built in recording features to their drivers now? I would try with Nvidia Shadow Play or AMD Gaming Evolved app.


Oh really. Thanks I'm going to check that out. I'm on Nvidia by the way, I have a GTX 660.


----------



## Kingkau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Why does my game lag when I record with Fraps?
> 
> I'm actually running everything on the lowest settings possible at 1080p, so I get like above 90 fps. But as soon as I start recording, it goes to 30 fps, then sometimes it dips even lower to the point where it's unplayable while recording with Fraps.


Use Shadowplay if you have Nvidia card.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kingkau*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Why does my game lag when I record with Fraps?
> 
> I'm actually running everything on the lowest settings possible at 1080p, so I get like above 90 fps. But as soon as I start recording, it goes to 30 fps, then sometimes it dips even lower to the point where it's unplayable while recording with Fraps.
> 
> 
> 
> Use Shadowplay if you have Nvidia card.
Click to expand...

Thank you so much. I just tried this and it works great. The only thing is the status indicator isn't showing even though it's set to be on.


----------



## KoNLaR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Oh I hear you on the randos. Every so often you get a competent bunch, but it's painfully rare. Then again, pre-planned doesn't always work out either. Missed out on the bonus for Prison Break because my idiot friend looked away from his screen and didn't pull his chute... which was literally the last task to perform other than getting into a helicopter.


Yeah ive been close to finishing the prison heist 2 times and than some random decides he doesnt want to complete and does some stupid **** like crashing the heli or plane.

If you are in need of a friend to play with, im down.
http://steamcommunity.com/id/KoNLaR


----------



## Kingkau

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Thank you so much. I just tried this and it works great. The only thing is the status indicator isn't showing even though it's set to be on.


Click where it says Position: in one of the corners it'll show a green box there and on the monitor to the right it'll show you how it will look in game. I have mine set for Upper Right.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Because FRAPS is terrible and uses way too much resources.


Just use the Rockstar recorder. It records controller inputs rather than actual video. It can only do 30 seconds at a time, but if you don't "save recording" it will keep recording but cut the video into separate 30 second clips. It will then take a few seconds in the Rockstar editor to put all the clips together and then export it. You can also change camera angles and such. You can even make short segments of your video in slow motion if you want without it appearing to be laggy.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KoNLaR*
> 
> Yeah ive been close to finishing the prison heist 2 times and than some random decides he doesnt want to complete and does some stupid **** like crashing the heli or plane.
> 
> If you are in need of a friend to play with, im down.
> http://steamcommunity.com/id/KoNLaR


Sent. And if anyone else wants to get a group together for Heists, my steam/rockstar names are the same as here. I'm very uncreative.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know if I need to save my files to keep my single player game if I reformat my PC? I have the non-steam version


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone know if I need to save my files to keep my single player game if I reformat my PC? I have the non-steam version


I think the save files could be in C:\Users\[username]\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Profiles\[folder]

I'm not sure which file exactly, but I do think it's in there somewhere.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks. I guess I'll double check and install GTA on my 2nd PC first to make sure it works. Nothing is worse then starting the game all over again.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone know if I need to save my files to keep my single player game if I reformat my PC? I have the non-steam version


Yes you need to save your save files if you reformat! There is no Cloud Saving on Steam or non-Steam versions of GTA V.

The file is saved here:

C:\Users\*YOURUSERNAME*\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Profiles\*FOLDERNAME*\ Now copy that whole folder. That should not only save all your save files, but also your settings/config.


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yes you need to save your save files if you reformat! There is no Cloud Saving on Steam or non-Steam versions of GTA V.
> 
> The file is saved here:
> 
> C:\Users\*YOURUSERNAME*\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Profiles\*FOLDERNAME*\ Now copy that whole folder. That should not only save all your save files, but also your settings/config.


I'd check AppData as well. I just did this over the weekend and was successful, but I believe I copied over something from Roaming, too. It may not have been necessary though.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tinate*
> 
> I'd check AppData as well. I just did this over the weekend and was successful, but I believe I copied over something from Roaming, too. It may not have been necessary though.


It's not necessary. I reinstalled Windows too few days ago and only copied files from that C:\Users\YOURUSERNAME\Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Profiles\FOLDERNAME\ folder and got my saves back.


----------



## BradleyW

The shadows are messed up in this game. They either vanish from view depending on camera angle, or the shadow filter is too close.


----------



## methadon36

Anyone else get their social club login hacked by some scrubs? I tried logging on and it said it was not the correct login... lucky I reset my pass and it worked but I had to change all my passwords on all my logins


----------



## Polska

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> Anyone else get their social club login hacked by some scrubs? I tried logging on and it said it was not the correct login... lucky I reset my pass and it worked but I had to change all my passwords on all my logins


Yes, waiting day #5 for resolution from Rockstar. Email / pass / username were changed on the account. Cannot recover myself.


----------



## axiumone

Damn it. I keep crashing in the same spot when it switches from Franklin to Michael during the mission "Blitz Play". Tried drivers, overclock settings and video settings. Nothing seems to work.


----------



## methadon36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Polska*
> 
> Yes, waiting day #5 for resolution from Rockstar. Email / pass / username were changed on the account. Cannot recover myself.


Ahh man!!! I knew I should of waited longer to buy this game.. I lucked out since whoever did it logged in didn't do any kinda of playing. guess they were just testing the waters with my account but still its complete BS.. I want to know what 3rd party site was "hacked"


----------



## dallas1990

Hmmm I think I'm going to need a cpu upgrade. I have a amd fx8320 and I'm still not getting good for, mainly when driving at high speed. my graphics card is 2 sapphire 290x vapor-x 8gb in Crossfire so I'm good there. And the game is on a ssd.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Guys this is how my GTX 660 with i5 2500k stock looks. I recorded with Nvidia Shadowplay and uploaded the raw file. Do you think I should OC my CPU?


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *axiumone*
> 
> Damn it. I keep crashing in the same spot when it switches from Franklin to Michael during the mission "Blitz Play". Tried drivers, overclock settings and video settings. Nothing seems to work.


Read this thread for various workarounds.
https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Guys this is how my GTX 660 with i5 2500k stock looks. I recorded with Nvidia Shadowplay and uploaded the raw file. Do you think I should OC my CPU?


The real question is why haven't you yet? You bought the unlocked CPU so make use of that multiplier.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Anyone knows the difference between raw, direct, and windows mouse input??


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Anyone knows the difference between raw, direct, and windows mouse input??


Raw = No acceleration.
Direct = Mouse movement adjusted in relation to current frame rate.
Windows = Windows.


----------



## lilchronic

Damn just realized i have 150 hrs on GTA 5 already







. been so busy playing the game forgot to come visit this thread.


----------



## axiumone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Read this thread for various workarounds.
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203486937-Crashing-in-singleplayer-heist-Blitz-Play


That worked. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## LandonAaron

Is there a way to move quicker while in sneak mode with the mouse and keyboard? With the xbox controller you can, but I cant find the button to do it with mouse/keyboard.


----------



## Sydfrey24

I am still having the safe mode issue, If I click it. It won't run.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> The shadows are messed up in this game. They either vanish from view depending on camera angle, or the shadow filter is too close.


Nvidia stated there is a bug in the game that is causing some AO shadows to not work properly and that should be fixed in an update. Should be same for AMD cards.
Quote:


> In Grand Theft Auto V though, no AO shadows are to be found because of a game application bug. Expect it to be fixed in a forthcoming update, at which time we'll reevaluate its impact and update the guide.


----------



## SneezyPepper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Raw = No acceleration.
> Direct = Mouse movement adjusted in relation to current frame rate.
> Windows = Windows.


Thanks Brad..

to all:

which one do you use?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SneezyPepper*
> 
> Thanks Brad..
> 
> to all:
> 
> which one do you use?


Raw...


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Is anybody else having issues with stuttering?

It doesn't matter if I'm using mouse and Xbone controller. I did some testing tonight and it doesn't matter if I'm at Very High settings or the lowest possible settings. CPU single core never utilizes more than 80-85% and GPU barely ever gets over 50% with lowest settings.

Any ideas?


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> Is anybody else having issues with stuttering?
> 
> It doesn't matter if I'm using mouse and Xbone controller. I did some testing tonight and it doesn't matter if I'm at Very High settings or the lowest possible settings. CPU single core never utilizes more than 80-85% and GPU barely ever gets over 50% with lowest settings.
> 
> Any ideas?


Same here. It occurs every now and then. Really weird. Tried to play with the settings and everything.


----------



## zefs

Probably a memory leak, since lots of systems having stuttering issues. I guess we wait for Rockstar to fix it.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Is this game really "well optimized" as people on here are saying? The performance is very inconsistent for me. At times I get a smooth performance of 100+ FPS, then for no reason at random times I'll get stuttering and freezing for a second...I've tried everything and nothing seems to fix it. And I'm not the only one. TONS of people are having this same issue.

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203473047-GTA-V-PC-Stutter-Issue?page=11


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Is this game really "well optimized" as people on here are saying? The performance is very inconsistent for me. At times I get a smooth performance of 100+ FPS, then for no reason at random times I'll get stuttering and freezing for a second...I've tried everything and nothing seems to fix it. And I'm not the only one. TONS of people are having this same issue.
> 
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203473047-GTA-V-PC-Stutter-Issue?page=11


Helps if we can see what your rig is.


----------



## Cybertox

I have noticed that not all wind turbins are working, some are stationary. Is that supposed to be like that or is this a bug? Also some barriers do not open while being in front of them, like the ones on the helipad location. Even though I bought the helipad space the barriers do not open while being in front of them.


----------



## G woodlogger

So i have OC my Benq GW2760hs to 72Hz Just had to choose CVT Reduced Blanking







. That and the VA high contrast makes it hard to see when i will get to 4k









I am on MSI 970 GAMING, 4790k.

But it is nice in this game, zipping between cars, but only works in the city. I get 55/65 on the main road though the game. Preferred Nvidia pcss shadows so i don't need high resolution shadows, so ended up only needing 2982 MB memory







all-through afterburner are a little higher!

Did not like DSR until 4k but then frame rate halved to 37.5, MFAA and 2xMSAA for me.

Andy from Nvidia thought the slow down from grass could be from DX11 draw call limit, so i really hope Nvidia could move some of the optimizing from DX12 to DX11.

I wonder how taxing multiplayer is on CPU? Moving from W7 to W10 could give a boost of 15% and an easy OC to 4.4 by going back to Asus multicore enhancement that the computer came with, might solve that problem.

Only bugs i have had are the 29.xx slowdown, and hitching on some settings, but then i have only played the first 3 levels in story mode. I am a bit worried of the cost of Ambient Occlusion, when it get fixed.

EDIT: Holy moly, i just disabled grass(high->normal) and whet to 110-120 most of the time, some time down to 98 on the coast road. Unfortunately it broke v-sync, i have had that problem before, forgot about that.

EDIT2: I can't reproduce it and now i have 10 fps less in the city and next time i started the game v-sync started working again, too much randomness in how the game read the settings apparently.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its definitely better than gta4 was, but 5 is still not perfect, lots of graphical inconsistencies, and lowering settings will not always increase framerate. Even on everything 'normal' I still cant get the game to play on a 970 without seemingly random dips in FPS


----------



## EpicOtis13

Guys I really need some help.
I preordered the digital copy of the game, and activated that game sadly, it didn't work. So I also bought a boxed copy, thinking that owning a physical version might fix my problem. Now let me explain my problem. I have activated both games on two different social club accounts, the one the retail copy is activated on, I created today when my copy arrived. Basically, I have downloaded the game, and activated my game to my social club, it goes through the whole process of telling me about my benefits, and wether or not I actually want to go through with activating it on this account, but then the launcher goes black for a literal millisecond, and then reverts to the login screen. It allows me to log in, but it then shows the screen, where you put your key to activate the game, and when I put my key in, it says that it has already been used. I agree with the launcher seeing as I HAVE ALREADY USED IT! I have literally spent 8+ hours on the phone with support, bought a 60 F***ing dollar game twice, and have tried everything I can think of.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Guys I really need some help.
> I preordered the digital copy of the game, and activated that game sadly, it didn't work. So I also bought a boxed copy, thinking that owning a physical version might fix my problem. Now let me explain my problem. I have activated both games on two different social club accounts, the one the retail copy is activated on, I created today when my copy arrived. Basically, I have downloaded the game, and activated my game to my social club, it goes through the whole process of telling me about my benefits, and wether or not I actually want to go through with activating it on this account, but then the launcher goes black for a literal millisecond, and then reverts to the login screen. It allows me to log in, but it then shows the screen, where you put your key to activate the game, and when I put my key in, it says that it has already been used. I agree with the launcher seeing as I HAVE ALREADY USED IT! I have literally spent 8+ hours on the phone with support, bought a 60 F***ing dollar game twice, and have tried everything I can think of.


The only thing you can do is keep trying to get Rockstar to get it sorted for you, or get a refund on both.

A lot of keys have been stolen and some people have even had their RSSC account stolen.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The only thing you can do is keep trying to get Rockstar to get it sorted for you, or get a refund on both.
> 
> A lot of keys have been stolen and some people have even had their RSSC account stolen.


My key wasn't even stolen. I used it, and now the launcher wants it again even though I've already activated the game, and since I've already used my key, of course it's going to say it has already been used.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> My key wasn't even stolen. I used it, and now the launcher wants it again even though I've already activated the game, and since I've already used my key, of course it's going to say it has already been used.


I had this problem with Max Payne 3 (it uses the same activation system as GTA V). It took them 4 days to fix it. I'd say it's best to send them an email through this

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/requests/new

They will then send you an email asking for more info if you left any out. If you didn't leave any info out, they will email you when they have fixed it.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Is there a way to move quicker while in sneak mode with the mouse and keyboard? With the xbox controller you can, but I cant find the button to do it with mouse/keyboard.


Shift toggles the faster sneak.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol that draw calls comment sounds like a real cop-out. I also like how people are praising him (NVIDIA) for the games performance. Which isn't entirely justified, considering the game went gold on the previous driver build and runs exceptionally there too minus the majority of DX crashes. If anything people should be praising R*.

I do have a lot of respect for driver programmers, it's one of the most difficult types there is, and GPUs won't be any exception - but I think R* need an applause for not answering to a higher power to release the game early and in a lesser state, and _not_ NVIDIA for their Game Ready driver which came out a few hours before the game was available.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Shift toggles the faster sneak.


Whenever I press shift my guy breaks out into a full sprint and completely stops sneaking.


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Whenever I press shift my guy breaks out into a full sprint and completely stops sneaking.


Tap shift don't hold.


----------



## aroc91

Yep, it's a toggle, not a hold.


----------



## ACallander

Do we have an official over clock crew?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Do we have an official over clock crew?


No, but there is OCNV and another one that has a similar name but I can't remember.

EDIT: both require an invitation to join.


----------



## lajgnd

Game runs pretty much flawless for me in gameplay but the cutscenes have absolutely horrible jitter and stuttering. Like the animations want to run at 30 fps or something.

Have a titan x, 3930k at 4 GHz, 16 GB ram, have a crucial mx500 ssd.. Tried all sorts of in game and control panel v sync options. Nothing works. Created a custom resolution with 60 hz so I could access 60 hz refresh in game too. Nope.

Don't get what's going on here. There's no way people aren't having the same problem. Anyone had any luck fixing it?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Game runs pretty much flawless for me in gameplay but the cutscenes have absolutely horrible jitter and stuttering. Like the animations want to run at 30 fps or something.
> 
> Have a titan x, 3930k at 4 GHz, 16 GB ram, have a crucial mx500 ssd.. Tried all sorts of in game and control panel v sync options. Nothing works. Created a custom resolution with 60 hz so I could access 60 hz refresh in game too. Nope.
> 
> Don't get what's going on here. There's no way people aren't having the same problem. Anyone had any luck fixing it?


Have you overclocked your CPU or GPU? The RAGE engine doesn't work well with overclock. I'm running all of my hardware at stock settings and I'm not having that problem even at 60fps.


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Have you overclocked your CPU or GPU? The RAGE engine doesn't work well with overclock. I'm running all of my hardware at stock settings and I'm not having that problem even at 60fps.


I have rolled everything to stock. I just recently did clean windows install, no anti virus or anything.

Everytthing else runs flawless. Just this. You sure you are not getting the cut scene stuttering? Definitely seems like it's an engine problem not a PC problem since it only happens in cut scenes (and doesn't matter what settings I run the game at)


----------



## andrews2547

I haven't been getting stuttering at all except when the game loads a new part of the map (my HDD is really slow)


----------



## Jixr

does HD speed affect the pop-in of things?

Not sure how its supposed to be, but i'm running pretty high on most graphic settings, and grass/trees people self populate pretty close to my character, really ugly to look at.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> does HD speed affect the pop-in of things?
> 
> Not sure how its supposed to be, but i'm running pretty high on most graphic settings, and grass/trees people self populate pretty close to my character, really ugly to look at.


In most games yes (that's my experience), not sure about this game because I've only played it with SSD but I bet so.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lajgnd*
> 
> Game runs pretty much flawless for me in gameplay but the cutscenes have absolutely horrible jitter and stuttering. Like the animations want to run at 30 fps or something.
> 
> Have a titan x, 3930k at 4 GHz, 16 GB ram, have a crucial mx500 ssd.. Tried all sorts of in game and control panel v sync options. Nothing works. Created a custom resolution with 60 hz so I could access 60 hz refresh in game too. Nope.
> 
> Don't get what's going on here. There's no way people aren't having the same problem. Anyone had any luck fixing it?


Yup same issue here. Running the Titan X with a Gsync monitor. Everything is butter smooth except for cutscenes. Looks like its an issue with the displayed refresh, even though im on gsync, must be some bug. Only fix i have seen is to limit the refresh with Vsync 60hz/60fps or any other interval rate.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Yup same issue here. Running the Titan X with a Gsync monitor. Everything is butter smooth except for cutscenes. Looks like its an issue with the displayed refresh, even though im on gsync, must be some bug. Only fix i have seen is to limit the refresh with Vsync 60hz/60fps or any other interval rate.


Maybe its nvidia or titan related? I dont see any issues with AMD card.


----------



## 486DX

Can only reflect what others have said here, the cutscenes stutter in both 4k and 2k regardless of settings, otherwise I've gotten the game silky smooth, just not at ultra settings.

...which is a little frustrating on a brand new hex-core with 970 SLI, I'd have thought lowering it down to just 1080p I could max it out, but no such luck.

I found an OC to 4.7ghz on the 5820k made very little difference.


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

So I have 17 hours played so far. It's rained out a few times on me or whatever. I'm playing now and all of a sudden it starts to thunder and lightning while raining! I absolutely love the lightning in this game. Feels realistic. I am absolutely blown away by it lol and I'm on normal graphics settings for the time being.

Just thought I'd share how pleased I am with the lightning


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Can only reflect what others have said here, the cutscenes stutter in both 4k and 2k regardless of settings, otherwise I've gotten the game silky smooth, just not at ultra settings.
> 
> ...which is a little frustrating on a brand new hex-core with 970 SLI, I'd have thought lowering it down to just 1080p I could max it out, but no such luck.
> 
> I found an OC to 4.7ghz on the 5820k made very little difference.


I see a likely a 2 part problem. SLI is not at its best on this game and 3.5gb can hit the vram wall fairly easily @ 4K.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> I see a likely a 2 part problem. SLI is not at its best on this game and 3.5gb can hit the vram wall fairly easily @ 4K.


That's true, but the small stutter in cutscenes seems to be hitting me even at 1080p - even with the rest of the game running great. I just wonder if it's an NVIDIA issue.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So I have 17 hours played so far. It's rained out a few times on me or whatever. I'm playing now and all of a sudden it starts to thunder and lightning while raining! I absolutely love the lightning in this game. Feels realistic. I am absolutely blown away by it lol and I'm on normal graphics settings for the time being.
> 
> Just thought I'd share how pleased I am with the lightning


It's great isn't it?









Was the lightning storm by any chance during a Trevor mission? With the Lost MCC? Trying not to give spoilers here.

I just completed it for the first time, make sure you do all the side activities and get your money's worth.


----------



## carlhil2

The rain/thunder/puddles in this game are top notch..







by the way, while roaming around, I came upon this camp with a bunch of crazy, naked guys, with guns, what's that about?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ACallander*
> 
> Do we have an official over clock crew?


Yes we do. Well I guess it is unofficial but its a crew. http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/gtav-pc-overclock-net-group


----------



## methadon36

I cant even play online. Everytime i get out of the car after the into before the race i crash with the ' you are logged in somewhere else message'


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *methadon36*
> 
> I cant even play online. Everytime i get out of the car after the into before the race i crash with the ' you are logged in somewhere else message'


Change you RSSC password.


----------



## methadon36

Did 2 days ago after i coulnd't log in. Uhh this is getting out of hand with all the issues.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> I came upon this camp with a bunch of crazy, naked guys, with guns, what's that about?


Lester's kinfolk maybe?


----------



## Cybertox

In random events where people ask you for a ride you can bring them to that camp and you can get cash. 1k for each person that you have brought. The crazy naked guys with guns then take the hostages and pay you in cash.


----------



## andrews2547

That only works if you are playing as Trevor.


----------



## gordesky1

Sooo guys. i was wondering do anyone have the romero hearse online? that car from what i read is very rare to spawn on its own unless someone in the same server has one and it starts to spawn again.

would like to have it in my car collection lol Spawns on sp everytime tho


----------



## Razzle Dazzle

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> It's great isn't it?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Was the lightning storm by any chance during a Trevor mission? With the Lost MCC? Trying not to give spoilers here.
> 
> I just completed it for the first time, make sure you do all the side activities and get your money's worth.


The lightning storm was in fact during a Trevor mission where


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



you use the sticky grenades to blow up the Lost MC's trailers, then drive to Wade's cousin's house.










(if that's what you are talking about!)


----------



## BusterOddo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> So I have 17 hours played so far. It's rained out a few times on me or whatever. I'm playing now and all of a sudden it starts to thunder and lightning while raining! I absolutely love the lightning in this game. Feels realistic. I am absolutely blown away by it lol and I'm on normal graphics settings for the time being.
> 
> Just thought I'd share how pleased I am with the lightning


Totally agree. I had seen it rain a couple times with no lightning, and even the first time seeing it rain was very impressive. But when you get the thunderstorm and lightning going







They really did a fantastic job with this game.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Razzle Dazzle*
> 
> The lightning storm was in fact during a Trevor mission where
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> you use the sticky grenades to blow up the Lost MC's trailers, then drive to Wade's cousin's house.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (if that's what you are talking about!)


That's the one









For me it was the first time I'd seen the thunder storm, and was totally blown away. Aside from the awesome textures, the game's weather/clouds/lighting and atmosphere are indeed top notch.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> That's the one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For me it was the first time I'd seen the thunder storm, and was totally blown away. Aside from the awesome textures, the game's weather/clouds/lighting and atmosphere are indeed top notch.


Do they happen outside of that mission? That storm was awesome.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Do they happen outside of that mission? That storm was awesome.


Yes. I had a few before that mission and one after it.


----------



## Blze001

Awww, I'm sad. The iFruit app doesn't work with my old version of Android. I want custom plates.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Do they happen outside of that mission? That storm was awesome.


Yeah, but it's pretty rare. I've only had it happen to me once outside of that mission with around 180-230 hours gameplay time across the PS3 and PC.


----------



## LandonAaron

It would be nice if they had a weather setting, so that you could adjust how often it rained/stormed. I haven't seen it rain or storm yet outside of the Trevor Mission. Though I agree, it was very impressive. What was funny while doing that mission, I tried sneaking around the camp by going down to the beach and then climbing up the backside where there is about a 10 ft. ledge. Trevor kept slipping and falling on his face trying to make his way up the ledge, and with all the rain it seemed totally real like someone just sliding around in the mud unable to get a footing. I am sure he would have fell the sameway when its dry but it was a nice coincidence.


----------



## Vlasov_581

rockstar needs to get on about fixing the vehicles. 4x4 needs to work on ALL 4x4 vehicles. and what the hell is up with speed and gearing? they're WAY off and cars are slow


----------



## BlackVenom

*Script Hook V with Native Trainer has been released!*

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Yes. I had a few before that mission and one after it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yeah, but it's pretty rare. I've only had it happen to me once outside of that mission with around 180-230 hours gameplay time across the PS3 and PC.


Ah... it's the only one I've experienced but on PS3 I only played ~1/3rd of the story then just played around for the remaining 100hr lol. I intend to finish the story on PC... hope I'll see another.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> It would be nice if they had a weather setting, so that you could adjust how often it rained/stormed. I haven't seen it rain or storm yet outside of the Trevor Mission. Though I agree, it was very impressive. What was funny while doing that mission, I tried sneaking around the camp by going down to the beach and then climbing up the backside where there is about a 10 ft. ledge. Trevor kept slipping and falling on his face trying to make his way up the ledge, and with all the rain it seemed totally real like someone just sliding around in the mud unable to get a footing. I am sure he would have fell the sameway when its dry but it was a nice coincidence.


Even with the native trainer it doesn't seem to be an option from the video... I haven't played around with it yet. Blizzard is an option, though. : )


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> rockstar needs to get on about fixing the vehicles. 4x4 needs to work on ALL 4x4 vehicles. and what the hell is up with speed and gearing? they're WAY off and cars are slow


Not all 4x4 looking vehicles are 4x4 in the real world. A few of them are FWD or RWD only.

Also the cars are slow to create an illusion of a big map. The airport (furthest south) is actually around 5-6 miles away from Mt Chiliad (furthest north) which if compared to a map like in ARMA II or III, is actually pretty small. However the GTA V map does have a lot more detail than both ARMA II and III combined.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, really sucks the 911 isn't AWD


----------



## dude guy bro

I'm debating whether to pick this game up on steam or pick up a physical copy @ a retailer. Outside of the obvious, any reason to not pick up a retail copy, or any reason to not just steam it?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, really sucks the 911 isn't AWD


Probably because it's based on 911 GT3 (RWD in game and IRL) whereas the Comet in IV was based on the 911 Turbo (AWD in game and IRL)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> I'm debating whether to pick this game up on steam or pick up a physical copy @ a retailer. Outside of the obvious, any reason to not pick up a retail copy, or any reason to not just steam it?


Not really unless you care about Steam achievements.

Also with the retail copy, you still have to download quite a large file/s, but it's still a lot smaller than downloading the whole 60GB from Steam.


----------



## Vlasov_581

the Insurgent is 4x4, yet it can't climb a mountain worth a damn. it just spins the rear wheels, and if it's wet, then good luck lol. at least fix the gear rations so that when you shift into fifth, it doesn't feel like third when you slow down to 90. they can leave the top speed alone, but gears and acceleration needs to be fixed. and bikes are just ridiculous. cops pull on you like it's nothing


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> I'm debating whether to pick this game up on steam or pick up a physical copy @ a retailer. Outside of the obvious, any reason to not pick up a retail copy, or any reason to not just steam it?


If you have fast internet, then get it from steam, because it's faster (depending on your internet&PC speed). I was able to play it under 1h after started to download it.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dude guy bro*
> 
> I'm debating whether to pick this game up on steam or pick up a physical copy @ a retailer. Outside of the obvious, any reason to not pick up a retail copy, or any reason to not just steam it?


The presentation of the retail copy is excellent and well worth it.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Do they happen outside of that mission? That storm was awesome.


I haven't seen it happen any other time, but others seem to imply that it happens.If it's anything like GTA IV or San Andreas, it's quite a rarity.

It's rained on me a few times though.


----------



## 486DX

Just wondering if anybody else with my setup is playing:

5820k
2 x GTX 970 in SLI

...if so, what settings are you using graphics wise?


----------



## mnicassio89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Just wondering if anybody else with my setup is playing:
> 
> 5820k
> 2 x GTX 970 in SLI
> 
> ...if so, what settings are you using graphics wise?


My cpu is different, 4790k here, but i have 2x 970s.. I play at 1920x1200, everything maxed except advanced settings are all off, MSAA is at 8x. I get steady 60 fps (adaptive v-sync on) until i go to grassy areas where i get around 40-50fps


----------



## herroldj

I picked up the steam copy, its nice to not have to have physical media, but double drm is kind of pointless imho. I was finally able to play after the latest patch/driver update. Running it on a Intel I7 4800 mobile, and gtx 870m. Still have issues with freezing at the first loading screen with it replays the siren sound repeatedly for 5mins then fails and runs correctly on restart. Character creator doesn't seem to work on by discrete gpu but works on igp. And still have a bug where I get stuck in the clouds on gta v online. I has been nice seeing regular patches coming, and actually fixing the issues. Bungie please pay attention, Destiny patches should have worked the same way!! lol


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Sigh... For anyone crashing after story mode "finishes" loading (or while it's loading):

Load into online mode. Once loaded (assuming it works), back out into single player. Do a mission and let it save, and you should be free of the problem.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *herroldj*
> 
> I picked up the steam copy, its nice to not have to have physical media, but double drm is kind of pointless imho. I was finally able to play after the latest patch/driver update. Running it on a Intel I7 4800 mobile, and gtx 870m. Still have issues with freezing at the first loading screen with it replays the siren sound repeatedly for 5mins then fails and runs correctly on restart. Character creator doesn't seem to work on by discrete gpu but works on igp. And still have a bug where I get stuck in the clouds on gta v online. I has been nice seeing regular patches coming, and actually fixing the issues. Bungie please pay attention, Destiny patches should have worked the same way!! lol


The bug where you get stuck in the clouds Online is to do with your internet and/or the Online servers than an issue with the actual game.


----------



## KenLautner

I'm enjoying the game so far except for the Radio Stations. I tried Rebel Radio which I thought I would like but I didn't. So I got K-Rose from GTA San Andreas and added it in self radio to listen.
Had a few problems getting it to work, if anyone is having problems getting Self Radio to work I've written about it in details right HERE.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mnicassio89*
> 
> My cpu is different, 4790k here, but i have 2x 970s.. I play at 1920x1200, everything maxed except advanced settings are all off, MSAA is at 8x. I get steady 60 fps (adaptive v-sync on) until i go to grassy areas where i get around 40-50fps


Thanks, I'll give that a shot. My biggest problem is that I was at 4k to begin with and now anything less just doesn't look at good, but that was with most of the settings at normal. Maybe 1080p or 2k at ultra will make up for it.

I haven't obsessed and fine tuned a game's settings so much since GTA IV, but the optimisation on that game was so poor that I never got the perfect balance.


----------



## herroldj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The bug where you get stuck in the clouds Online is to do with your internet and/or the Online servers than an issue with the actual game.


I've kept a watch on my net connection, and haven't noticed anything, and bf4 online seems to chug along happily, so I assumed server side. I noticed something in the most recent patch notes as well.

Side note has anyone tried running it on and ssd and hdd? If so what are the performance differences?


----------



## clapper66

Well with a Fx -6350 @ 4.7 Ghz and a 290 Overclocked to 1150 / 1350 i able to get a steady 60 fps sometimes there is some dips but there not to the lever where the game is unplayable hopefully non beta amd drivers will help. Gotta say the game looks great, and i already beat it







,

Only thing that bothers me is the radio stations, i just listing to the rock radio station, but would like to listing to my own. i have all my music int he correct location but in game i can tell my music radio station is lower then the one in game. has anyone experienced this and found a possible fix?









Also the RockStar built in benchmark is useless, it uses unrealistic scenarios in the game it should just be scene of a car driving around the city area then country since your fps take the biggest hit wile driving!


----------



## nramotar23

Anyone get a sporadic crash that has the game not responding?
The fault module it says is BEX24.dll

It has happened when trying to shoot out of the car as trevor, and has also happened when trying to join an online game.

Out of the 20 or so hours, has happened maybe 3-4 times.

Ill add that the game looks absolutely stunning. 50-60 fps
Running everything maxed 1080p except: msaa x2 w/ txaa. msaa x2 refelctions. no high res shadows b/c of vram limit, but maxed detail scaling and shadow scaling.

I agree with most people on here that the water and puddles/reflection look killer!
I rented the game on PS3 and thought it was great back then. Beat the story then turned it back.
Ended up buying on XB1 to put 200+ hours into GTAO, and beating story, then sold it.

I had my doubts about a third playthrough, but after seeing this literal "ultimate" version, I have no regrets. This is how this massive game was meant to be played.


----------



## herroldj

Haven't tried to set my own music to one of the radio stations yet, I can say a standalone media player works great on a hyper threaded quad core, and the impact on frame rates seems negligible like maybe 1-2fps. Running on mechanical hdd with the game installed on the same drive. The second you get in a car is chaotic for a min because it pics a random station, and you have to turn the radio off.


----------



## Brohem0th

After the game boots to the title screen, CTRL-ALT-DEL and set the process priority on GTA5.exe to High, and GTA5Launcher.exe to low. End process wmpnetwk.exe (should be at the bottom or near the bottom of Task manager). You have to do this every time you start the game, but it's definitely worth it.

If you're using the Self Radio station, disable auto scan for new songs; sucks because you'll have to manually scan for new music, but that's a minor issue.

Disable Vsync in-game, and force Vsync and Triple Buffering in Nvidia Control Panel/AMD Catalyst for both GTA5.exe and GTA5Launcher.exe. You have to redo this whenever you download a new driver. Speaking of drivers, I rolled back to 347.88 and haven't had any issues at all.

Doing all of this, I'm able to run the game at near-ultra settings and stay between 45-60FPS with an i5 4690k at 4.8Ghz and a GTX 780 at 1.3Ghz/7.2Ghz. IIRC the only things I have turned down are shadow quality (I think it's two clicks down from the highest option, although Nvidia PCSS shadows look amazing in this game and don't tank performance like the did in Far Cry 4) and 2xMSAA for full scene and reflections with TXAA and FXAA also enabled. I do still get the occasional crash after several hours of playtime, so I usually switch to my career characters to save my online progress and then switch back to Online (and vice-versa) ever hour on the hour at minimum. I do a full reboot before a heist just to make sure









Other than that, it's been absolutely buttery smooth for me. I do still get a hitch when I'm playing online and someone has their ethernet cable plugged into a sheeps butt in Australia, but that's outside of my control and happens rarely if at all.

If all of this stuff doesn't help you and you're still experiencing problems with the game and crashes, try running it in DirectX 10.1 mode. There is a slight, albeit noticeable loss in graphical fidelity but it's pinned at 60FPS the entire time for me, and if I turn off Vsync and Triple buffering in Nvidia Control panel and disable the frame limiter built into the game and the one in GPU Tweak, it'll stay between 120-200FPS with absolutely no stuttering.

Another note is that the Self Radio only supports MP3 and WMA file formats to the best of my knowledge. I'm sure there's a workaround for it somewhere but I haven't found it yet.

And if you plan on streaming the game, I recommend using the Nvidia NVENC encoder in OBS (Haven't used X-Split so no advice there). Even running at the quality settings I run at the loss in framerate is less than 5% of my minimum FPS streaming at 1080p/48FPS/4k Bitrate with the highest quality settings available. H.264 is a no go unless you have a 5960x, and while Intel Quicksync will work for an hour or two it will eventually crash for me. That's alloting an additional .250v offset for the iGPU with my input voltage set to 2.000v which is WAY more than enough, even pushing 1.30v Vcore and 1.10v Cache voltage.

All of these tips are the result of a full week and 40 hours of gametime worth of testing and tweaking and monitoring framerate and logging temps and performance. If I missed anything, feel free to post it for others to see, and if I forgot anything I'll make sure to edit this post and repost it. This thread gets a TON of traffic, so I won't just be spamming it relentlessly every couple hours or anything like that.

And for the record, I have all of the Advanced Graphics Options enabled and maxed out. The FPS stated was in online play; in campaign mode I've seen it drop to 35FPS running from a 5-star wanted level and crossing the entire map in an Adder and a military jet, but I've made the decision to max out graphical fidelity at the expense of greater framerates; although a drop that low is the 99th percentile of frame drops, literally the lowest it has ever gone for me. It's usually between 40-60FPS which is more than playable for me.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I do still get a hitch when I'm playing online and someone has their ethernet cable plugged into a sheeps butt in Australia, but that's outside of my control and happens rarely if at all.


This was a really helpful post, and your rep was sealed when I read this









Thanks, will give these a try...erm, not the sheep connection though.


----------



## Hl86

Does Nvidia and Amd shadow specials render on the cpu or gpu?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Does Nvidia and Amd shadow specials render on the cpu or gpu?


GPU, because they are GPU settings by GPU makers.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> After the game boots to the title screen, CTRL-ALT-DEL and set the process priority on GTA5.exe to High, and GTA5Launcher.exe to low. End process wmpnetwk.exe (should be at the bottom or near the bottom of Task manager). You have to do this every time you start the game, but it's definitely worth it.
> 
> Disable Vsync in-game, and force Vsync and Triple Buffering in Nvidia Control Panel/AMD Catalyst for both GTA5.exe and GTA5Launcher.exe. You have to redo this whenever you download a new driver. Speaking of drivers, I rolled back to 347.88 and haven't had any issues at all.


I've done that gta5.exe to high and seen some improvement, so definetly recommend it too. But what is that wmpnetwk.exe?

What Im possibly doing wrong? Because everytime I try to set Vsync on, in AMD Catalyst, it just doesn't work at all, no matter with what game I try it.


----------



## ncck

Does creator mode not work for anyone else?

I launch creator from online and it disconnects from online, then goes to the 'eye in the sky' loading screen and stays there forever. About 8 other users reported the same issue across steam forums and rockstar support forums

Nobody has found a fix, not sure if rockstar is aware.. I believe it's a glitch - have to force close the game to get out of that loading screen


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I've done that gta5.exe to high and seen some improvement, so definetly recommend it too. But what is that wmpnetwk.exe?
> 
> What Im possibly doing wrong? Because everytime I try to set Vsync on, in AMD Catalyst, it just doesn't work at all, no matter with what game I try it.


wmpnetwrk.exe is Windows Media Player streaming service. The game uses it to play the user radio station in game. If you force close it, it eliminates the hitching and stuttering that the radio station causes.

Just turn off Vsync altogether and use a frame limiter. It's built into several GPU overclocking utilities, and you won't need Vsync if you use that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> wmpnetwrk.exe is Windows Media Player streaming service. The game uses it to play the user radio station in game. If you force close it, it eliminates the hitching and stuttering that the radio station causes.
> 
> Just turn off Vsync altogether and use a frame limiter. It's built into several GPU overclocking utilities, and you won't need Vsync if you use that.


Quote:


> Windows Media Player is no longer required to install GTAV. Instead, Windows Media Foundation will be required.


Are you sure the game still uses Windows Media Player?


----------



## Puunh

add my rockstar social - funky_ice


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *clapper66*
> 
> Only thing that bothers me is the radio stations, i just listing to the rock radio station, but would like to listing to my own. i have all my music int he correct location but in game i can tell my music radio station is lower then the one in game. has anyone experienced this and found a possible fix?


Look just 2 post above your's or just click HERE I have posted a fix.. though I don't understand what you mean by "my music radio station is lower then the one in game".. is it no appearing or is it something else? :O


----------



## Shweller

Apparently VRAM stacks on GTAV on SLI setups. When I adjust graphic settings it shows having an allowance of 4000 mbs but I only have 2 GBs of VRAM for each of my cards.


----------



## Swolern

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Apparently VRAM stacks on GTAV on SLI setups. When I adjust graphic settings it shows having an allowance of 4000 mbs but I only have 2 GBs of VRAM for each of my cards.


LOL No. It just reads it incorrectly.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> LOL No. It just reads it incorrectly.


Funny cause gta V apparently used 1GB of my old gtx 460's 768MB on my bro's pc.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Finally got the game running, but it's really choppy and with low framerate. It doesn't look like XFire is working properly, but I did a fresh install of the 15.4 Beta. Anyone experienced similar issues?


----------



## FEAR.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Finally got the game running, but it's really choppy and with low framerate. It doesn't look like XFire is working properly, but I did a fresh install of the 15.4 Beta. Anyone experienced similar issues?


I have an R9 290 and I'm still having this issue. I added some more RAM since it was running at full capacity but it has made no difference. It runs fine for a few minutes then becomes insanely choppy. Played around with the settings but that seems to make it worse.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

For some reason setting the mouse to Windows in the settings makes the game feel choppy to me. Maybe check and make sure it's on raw input?


----------



## Cybertox

It happens very often that when I exit Michael's garage in a car, the car comes out damaged as if he has hit the garage door while driving out of the garage. This is very annoying and happens quite often. It doesnt happen with Trevor or Franklin.


----------



## Kscott190

I had an issue where I couldn't start the first strangers and Freaks mission and therefor couldn't progress through the game, I got passed it by going online and finding a saved game that takes place just after that mission
Also had an issue with doing the first mission for Lester when I had to go to the Suburban store and the door wouldn't open, got passed that by shooting the door and restarting until I was given the option to skip


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shweller*
> 
> Apparently VRAM stacks on GTAV on SLI setups. When I adjust graphic settings it shows having an allowance of 4000 mbs but I only have 2 GBs of VRAM for each of my cards.


If you have SLI, it shows 2/3/4 times as much VRAM (so if you have two 2GB cards, it will say you have 4GB) but settings that require more or less VRAM will then double/half when you change them.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> If you have SLI, it shows 2/3/4 times as much VRAM (so if you have two 2GB cards, it will say you have 4GB) but settings that require more or less VRAM will then double/half when you change them.


I have 36GB of VRAM. Apparently.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR.*
> 
> I have an R9 290 and I'm still having this issue. I added some more RAM since it was running at full capacity but it has made no difference. It runs fine for a few minutes then becomes insanely choppy. Played around with the settings but that seems to make it worse.


Looks like an ATI problem maybe not to try get a red vs green camp discussion going on but this game been running sweet on my GTX 770 SLI and with surround enabled.
still 390x CF looks like a likely upgrade for me.

anyone that thought the torture scene is a little sickening must be under 13 I just completed it I thought it was kinda lame


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have 36GB of VRAM. Apparently.


Three 12GB graphics cards









If you only had one, then changing textures from Normal to high would add an extra ~800MB to what is required, with three GPUs in SLI/XF, it would say it needs an extra ~2400MB


----------



## Silent Scone

Yeah, it was the same in GTA IV. I would say it's pretty confusing for some folk but if you own a multi GPU rig you should know better


----------



## andrews2547

I just found out fuel gauges in cars work in this game. That's a neat feature.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just found out fuel gauges in cars work in this game. That's a neat feature.


The entire dashboard does, and in cars that have an LCD display, it shows what radio station you are on and what song is currently playing.

EDIT* Excuse me if we are not on the same track here, I have yet to get some sleep.


----------



## andrews2547

Does anyone here have a FX-8350 and single GTX 970?

I want to know how well it runs on these settings

Screen Type: Full Screen
Resolution: 1920x1080
Aspect Ratio: Auto
Refresh Rate: 59Hz
Output Monitor: 1

FXAA: On
MSAA: X2
VSync: Off
Population Density: 100%
Population Variety: 100%
Distance Scaling: 100%
Texture Quality: Very High
Shader Quality: Very High
Shadow Quality: Very High
Reflection Quality: Very High
Reflection MSAA: X8
Water Quality: Very High
Particles Quality: Very High
Grass Quality: Very High
Soft Shadows: NVIDIA PCSS
Post FX: Ultra
Motion Blur Strength: 0%
Anisotropic Filtering: X16
Ambient Occlusion: High
Tessellation: Very High

Long Shadows: On
High Resolution Shadows: Off
High Detail Streaming While Flying: Off
Extended Distance Scaling: 20%
Extended Shadows Distance: 20%

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The entire dashboard does, and in cars that have an LCD display, it shows what radio station you are on and what song is currently playing.
> 
> EDIT* Excuse me if we are not on the same track here, I have yet to get some sleep.


I just always assumed the temp and fuel gauges in were fixed and just there for show. I got in a car that had a leaking fuel tank and the fuel gauge was slowly dropping.

I do know about the radio thing though. It doesn't work very well with Self Radio though.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Does anyone here have a FX-8350 and single GTX 970?
> 
> I want to know how well it runs on these settings
> 
> Screen Type: Full Screen
> Resolution: 1920x1080
> Aspect Ratio: Auto
> Refresh Rate: 59Hz
> Output Monitor: 1
> 
> FXAA: On
> MSAA: *Off*
> VSync: Off
> Population Density: 100%
> Population Variety: *70%*
> Distance Scaling: *80%*
> Texture Quality: *High*
> Shader Quality: Very High
> Shadow Quality: Very High
> Reflection Quality: Very High
> Reflection MSAA: *x2*
> Water Quality: Very High
> Particles Quality: Very High
> Grass Quality: *High*
> Soft Shadows: NVIDIA PCSS
> Post FX: Ultra
> Motion Blur Strength: 0%
> Anisotropic Filtering: X16
> Ambient Occlusion: High
> Tessellation: Very High
> 
> Long Shadows: On
> High Resolution Shadows: Off
> High Detail Streaming While Flying: Off
> Extended Distance Scaling: *0%*
> Extended Shadows Distance: 20%


Based on your CPU and your VRAM limitation.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just found out fuel gauges in cars work in this game. That's a neat feature.


I hadn't noticed the fuel gauges but then in fairness the short time you're in the cars that's not surprising. Doubt anything happens when you into the red









Bit annoying though how what essentially is supposed to be a 911 when modified strains one out to hit 120mph on the speedo


----------



## PedroC1999

All the dials are animated and in most cars 'initialise' on start up, even including the boost gauge in Supercharged cars, so hopefully Modder shall will come into action and make them all useable


----------



## narmour

AMD latest beta drivers didn't work for me; crashing on start-up. Rolling back to the Omega drivers - what's the variance in performance?


----------



## MadRabbit

I can't seriously be the only one lagging on Normal settings and play just fine on Very high? Seriously?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Based on your CPU and your VRAM limitation.


Thanks, but I doubt a 970 will have problems with reflection MSAA at X8 since my 550Ti (which I am going to upgrade to a GTX 970 in the coming weeks) has no problems managing reflection MSAA X8 with quality at very high (but just about everything else on Normal, obviously)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I hadn't noticed the fuel gauges but then in fairness the short time you're in the cars that's not surprising. Doubt anything happens when you into the red
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bit annoying though how what essentially is supposed to be a 911 when modified strains one out to hit 120mph on the speedo


Actually when it fuel gauge reaches the red, the engine stops and doesn't start again. I haven't noticed it moving when the fuel tank isn't leaking though.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Thanks, but I doubt a 970 will have problems with reflection MSAA at X8 since my 550Ti (which I am going to upgrade to a GTX 970 in the coming weeks) has no problems managing reflection MSAA X8 with quality at very high (but just about everything else on Normal, obviously)
> Actually when it fuel gauge reaches the red, the engine stops and doesn't start again. I haven't noticed it moving when the fuel tank isn't leaking though.


Wow that's ace


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It happens very often that when I exit Michael's garage in a car, the car comes out damaged as if he has hit the garage door while driving out of the garage. This is very annoying and happens quite often. It doesnt happen with Trevor or Franklin.


Happened again but this time around with Franklin.


----------



## andrews2547

Park the car further in the garage and don't expect it to get repaired instantly like it did in older GTA games.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Park the car further in the garage and don't expect it to get repaired instantly like it did in older GTA games.


I dont park the car, the character parks the car himself during an unskippable cinematic. I dont have control over the car, its a bug like countless others.


----------



## lilj

Can some one please post his Geforce experience GTX 670 optimized settings ?, for some reason mine is not showing up and if it does it sets everything to low, allthough am running it pretty smooth at high, would be great if some one could post them


----------



## Caos

good at all , which settings do you recommend for playing well .. I have a gtx 980 g1 , 4790k to 4.5, 8gb ram ,


----------



## Kscott190

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> good at all , which settings do you recommend for playing well .. I have a gtx 980 g1 , 4790k to 4.5, 8gb ram ,


I recommend you start off playing with no AA and settings at high and go from there


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> good at all , which settings do you recommend for playing well .. I have a gtx 980 g1 , 4790k to 4.5, 8gb ram ,


Depends at what resolution you are playing...


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> good at all , which settings do you recommend for playing well .. I have a gtx 980 g1 , 4790k to 4.5, 8gb ram ,


Have you looked at the Nvidia settings guide? It doesn't tell you what to set, but it does a good job of explaining what each setting does, and which ones are performance hogs for little visual gain.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide


----------



## lilj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Can some one please post his Geforce experience GTX 670 optimized settings ?, for some reason mine is not showing up and if it does it sets everything to low, allthough am running it pretty smooth at high, would be great if some one could post them


no one


----------



## Caos

thanks for the replys, game to 1080p


----------



## jamarns

Iv'e found that the game tends to use quite a bit less ram than it says it will in the settings. My current settings say I should be using around 2700Mb but I haven't seen it go over 1980Mb in GPU-Z


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Iv'e found that the game tends to use quite a bit less ram than it says it will in the settings. My current settings say I should be using around 2700Mb but I haven't seen it go over 1980Mb in GPU-Z


You have a 2GB graphics card right (I'm assuming you mean VRAM and not system memory since you said you're using GPU-Z)?

I have a 1GB graphics card and the settings say I need 1285MB but MSI Afterburner says it doesn't go above 800 MB in use. I think if you need extra VRAM, the game will just load things like textures into your system memory instead of VRAM.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You have a 2GB graphics card right (I'm assuming you mean VRAM and not system memory since you said you're using GPU-Z)?
> 
> I have a 1GB graphics card and the settings say I need 1285MB but MSI Afterburner says it doesn't go above 800 MB in use. I think if you need extra VRAM, the game will just load things like textures into your system memory instead of VRAM.


Yes perhaps, I have had games use a up to the full amount in the past though (2048Mb) I do get the occasional stutter though, so you're probably right. Still absolutely blows watch dogs out of the water though, that game even within the VRAM limitations was a mess.


----------



## shibbiness

Probably been asked, but can we transfer story mode progress to PC from Xbox 360? Social Club is showing me 30% completion on the 3 story characters but not sure if that'll transfer over.

I know you can transfer the online character.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shibbiness*
> 
> Probably been asked, but can we transfer story mode progress to PC from Xbox 360? Social Club is showing me 30% completion on the 3 story characters but not sure if that'll transfer over.
> 
> I know you can transfer the online character.


Transferring is from old gen to current gen or PC only and it's only for your online progress.


----------



## BradleyW

Any way to fix the poor shadow filter distance?


----------



## w0rmk00n

Hey how do you guys take pictures while ingame? Like nice quality png pictures.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Hey how do you guys take pictures while ingame? Like nice quality png pictures.


If I wanna take really nice pics in .png I use fraps. no compression at all from my experience.


----------



## Fanman43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Hey how do you guys take pictures while ingame? Like nice quality png pictures.


If it's through Steam, it's F12


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Hey how do you guys take pictures while ingame? Like nice quality png pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> If I wanna take really nice pics in .png I use fraps. no compression at all from my experience.
Click to expand...

That's how I usually take out pictures but for GTA V, my pictures come out weird on Fraps. Like this for example.

GTA V is the only game where the pictures come out like that. Other games, the pictures are perfect.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *lilj*
> 
> Can some one please post his Geforce experience GTX 670 optimized settings ?, for some reason mine is not showing up and if it does it sets everything to low, allthough am running it pretty smooth at high, would be great if some one could post them
> 
> 
> 
> no one
Click to expand...

What is your system specs ?? What resolution are you running ?


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Ok, it's definitely XFire that's been giving me trouble with GTA. Selected borderless windowed mode so that only 1 card would be used, and I got a pretty smooth 60 fps on just one 290. Hope AMD gets their act together quick and launches a better XFire profile than the 15.4 Beta, since that's just a stuttery mess for me.


----------



## weespid

I haven't skimmed through all 142 padres of this article yet but has any one else ran in to the restarting update where it downloads (an update) fails the md5 check then restarts the download I left the game to download overnight then came back over 12hours latter to find this the R* sc launcher downloaded 144gb by then

just an heads up for people with data caps like me it does not seem that uncommon too

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/203354028-GTA-V-PC-Retail-version-keeps-re-downloading-final-5-04-GB-patch

also does it for the 300mb patch ended up costing me more for (extra) internet than the game its self


----------



## TPCbench

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Caos*
> 
> good at all , which settings do you recommend for playing well .. I have a gtx 980 g1 , 4790k to 4.5, 8gb ram ,


Core i7 4790K @ 4.2 GHz (1.1 Vcore)
Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX
4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T
GeForce 350.05

I get 80 to 100 fps when driving around the city where there are lots of pedestrian and cars, CPU usage is 60 to 70% and GPU usage is consistent ~99%. Inside houses, CPU usage is below 50%

RAM usage is around 4 GB

VRAM usage is around 2.5 GB

Here are the settings I am using

Graphics
Ignore Suggested Limits - ON
DirectX Version - 11
Screen Type - Fullscreen
Resolution - 1920 x 1080
Aspect Ratio - AUTO
Refresh Rate - 59 Hz
Output Monitor - 1
FXAA - ON
MSAA - OFF
NVIDIA TXAA - OFF
V-sync - OFF
Pause Game on Focus Loss - ON
Population Density - Maximum
Population Variety - Maximum
Distance Scaling - Maximum
Texture Quality - Very High
Shader Quality - Very High
Reflection Quality - Very High
Reflection MSAA - 2x
Water Quality - Very High
Particles Quality - Very High
Grass Quality - High
Soft Shadows - Softest
Post FX - Very High
Motion Blur Strength - Minimum
In-game Depth of Field Effects - ON
Anisotropic Filtering - x16
Ambient Occlusion - High
Tessellation - High

Advanced Graphics
Long Shadows - OFF
High Resolution Shadows - OFF
High Detail Streaming While Flying - OFF
Extended Distance Scaling - Minimum
Extended Shadows Distance - Minimum


----------



## Strat79

If you want to see the thunder and lightning anytime you want, the new Script Hook V that just came out has a native trainer built in by pressing F4. It allows you to change the weather at will, including the thunder and lightning. It also does everything all the other previous trainers I have seen do and more. It's nice if you like using a trainer after beating the game or just to goof off. No need to load a separate program, just copy the files and hit F4 and read the instructions on how to navigate it. You can get it HERE , it is the second one under Trainers & Unlockers called "Grand Theft Auto V v1.0.335.2 SCRIPTHOOKV TRAINER"


----------



## feznz

I stuck at this point where Trevor has to move a container I cannot enter the cabin and Trevor won't climb the ladder into the truck the only way into the truck has been climb on the roof and drop down to the landing then the door won't open.

Has anyone past this point I seem to be the only one having this problem I have looked for a workaround but seems there is none.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I stuck at this point where Trevor has to move a container I cannot enter the cabin and Trevor won't climb the ladder into the truck the only way into the truck has been climb on the roof and drop down to the landing then the door won't open.
> 
> Has anyone past this point I seem to be the only one having this problem I have looked for a workaround but seems there is none.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Are you waiting for Doyle to get in first? I'm sure he does.


----------



## BradleyW

Any way to fix the poor shadow filter distance?


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Any way to fix the poor shadow filter distance?


Advanced Graphics:

*Long Shadows*
High Resolution Shadows
High Detail Streaming While Flying
Extended Distance Scaling
*Extended Shadows Distance*


----------



## Silent Scone

One of the later Triathlons is killing my hand lol.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Advanced Graphics:
> 
> *Long Shadows*
> High Resolution Shadows
> High Detail Streaming While Flying
> Extended Distance Scaling
> *Extended Shadows Distance*


I have them both ON / 100%.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I have them both ON / 100%.


No idea then, might be a bug. I must say that generally shadows in this game are represented very poorly, they have inadequate render distance and awful aliasing. Shadows set to High look like they are set to Low.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> No idea then, might be a bug. I must say that generally shadows in this game are represented very poorly, they have inadequate render distance and awful aliasing. Shadows set to High look like they are set to Low.


That is all true. Thanks for the help anyway. +1.


----------



## lilj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> What is your system specs ?? What resolution are you running ?


Evga gtx 670
i5 3570k @ 4.3 Ghz
8Gb DDR3 Ram

am running at 1920x1080p


----------



## overpower

Because of Windows 10, performance sucks. I guess it's due to the fact that there are no drivers from amd yet for windows 10.
I have installed GTAV in a different hard disk than the windows are. Can i do format and then just run it without having to do all the download from social club again??
I don't own it on steam.


----------



## alpsie

I just got this for pc, and I´m loving it.
Sadly I´m having a really hard time in figuring out why I cant invite friends/crew to join me online.
I´ve making my pc have a static ip, forwarding the tcp and udp ports to it. disabled firewall in router and on pc. put my pc in dmz trough the router. And nothing works.

But if I hook my pc up directly to the modem everything is fine :S

My friend have tried the exact same things with the same results, but if I move my pc to his place, me and him can join/invite each other just fine even behind routers and with nothing forwarded.


----------



## djthrottleboi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Because of Windows 10, performance sucks. I guess it's due to the fact that there are no drivers from amd yet for windows 10.
> I have installed GTAV in a different hard disk than the windows are. Can i do format and then just run it without having to do all the download from social club again??
> I don't own it on steam.


only if you still have the installer. Any game you get from rockstar make it a point to backup the installer to several locations


----------



## Jixr

is anyone else having issues like me?

running a 5ghz 2600k and a 970 at 1550mhz, I seem to run the game better on high settings than everything set to normal, but on high ( and normal ) I still can't keep a constant 60fps. Any ideas?
( playing at 1440, thinking of dropping the resolution to 1080 instead to see how that helps )


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> is anyone else having issues like me?
> 
> running a 5ghz 2600k and a 970 at 1550mhz, I seem to run the game better on high settings than everything set to normal, but on high ( and normal ) I still can't keep a constant 60fps. Any ideas?
> ( playing at 1440, thinking of dropping the resolution to 1080 instead to see how that helps )


GTA V (actually every game that uses the RAGE engine) doesn't like CPU or GPU overclocks. GTA V also doesn't seem to like hyperthreading. Here are some benchmarks for both CPU (various, they don't give the names but I assume all of them are Intel CPUs) and GPU.




Source:


----------



## DoomDash

Anybody having issues with their button presses on their controllers causing crashing? Typically if I hit Left Bumper and quickly a right bumper on my 360 pad it crashes my game.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Because of Windows 10, performance sucks. I guess it's due to the fact that there are no drivers from amd yet for windows 10.
> I have installed GTAV in a different hard disk than the windows are. Can i do format and then just run it without having to do all the download from social club again??
> I don't own it on steam.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djthrottleboi*
> 
> only if you still have the installer. Any game you get from rockstar make it a point to backup the installer to several locations


Actually, first i want to try and run it from my ssd (now from my seagate barracuda). I am trying to copy the folder and when i try to run it, the installer starts downloading the game again to the original folder. How can i change the game location?
It's NOT from Steam.


----------



## xenophobe

I'm surprised at how well this game is running with almost all settings maxed with 2xmsaa and mfaa forced in ncp.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I haven't skimmed through all 142 padres of this article yet but has any one else ran in to the restarting update where it downloads (an update) fails the md5 check then restarts the download I left the game to download overnight then came back over 12hours latter to find this the R* sc launcher downloaded 144gb by then


Yes, I had this as well... except it was a 353mb file... I had to exit the installer and restart and it completed just fine.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Actually, first i want to try and run it from my ssd (now from my seagate barracuda). I am trying to copy the folder and when i try to run it, the installer starts downloading the game again to the original folder. How can i change the game location?
> It's NOT from Steam.


Just so i get it right, you already installed the game and have played it. And now you want to move it to the SSD?

If so then just move the 60+ GB GTA V to your desktop or somewhere else. *Uninstall* the game. Then start the GTAV installer again. It will ask you to choose your desired location during the installation process. Then when it starts to download, pause and exit the installer, copy the 60 GB folder to the location you chose during the installation proccess and let it overwrite everything.

Edit: I recommend backing up the 60 GB file to an external drive.


----------



## overpower

i did it with your way, but when I try to open the game, and let it download the 140mb update, the window force closes....
Now what?


----------



## overpower

Well i tried to delete the rockstar folder at my documents, the social club window now opens, but it says that there is no connection to download that update.....


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I'm surprised at how well this game is running with almost all settings maxed with 2xmsaa and mfaa forced in ncp.










You might wanna read this post and the included links:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1552453/various-acer-predator-z35-curved-35-va-g-sync-144hz-21-9-monitor/80#post_23839850


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Well i tried to delete the rockstar folder at my documents, the social club window now opens, but it says that there is no connection to download that update.....


I don't know. I personally did that method before yesterday for GTAV since I've done a fresh Windows Install and didn't want to download the 60GB again.
Maybe try again this time but restart after you uninstall the game.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DirektEffekt*
> 
> I have to say, I get the distinct feeling that they really wanted to make this game work well on PC.
> 
> I am running SLI'd GTX 780's and I am easily able to play on 4k with mostly high and very high settings, currently getting around 50-60 FPS. I really thought that I would have to drop settings far further than I have. It runs and plays great!


FYI it even scales to 3x 780 well. I'm running 3x to a 4k and I get between 60 and 75 fps with everything on Very High.


----------



## Vlasov_581

ever since the latest update, I keep getting game freezes. the game just stops, and then I have to ctrl alt del, and terminate it in task manager. anybody else got this issue?


----------



## overpower

I unistalled the Raptrt (from AMD) and now it works. Grrrrr.
Thanks for your help!!!


----------



## th3illusiveman

MSAA doesn't seem to do alot in this game and it has the worst FXAA filter i've ever seen.


----------



## go4life

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> ever since the latest update, I keep getting game freezes. the game just stops, and then I have to ctrl alt del, and terminate it in task manager. anybody else got this issue?


After the last update the game crashes every time I try to join a friend in session/heist/mission etc. No matter who or when I join the game just crashes with a D3D error.. Before that everything was fine except for the insane load times.


----------



## beheader

Pretty disappointed in the game. Will not run for me freezes during the intro.Been waiting for a patch... not resolved. Purchased through steam.

AMD 9590
16gb ram
GTX 980 STRIX

-- Every thing else on the machine works flawlessly


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beheader*
> 
> Pretty disappointed in the game. Will not run for me freezes during the intro.Been waiting for a patch... not resolved. Purchased through steam.
> 
> AMD 9590
> 16gb ram
> GTX 980 STRIX
> 
> -- Every thing else on the machine works flawlessly


Try to reset all the game's graphics settings to default to get through the intro. Also remove any GPU OC you might have.


----------



## beheader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Try to reset all the game's graphics settings to default to get through the intro. Also remove any GPU OC you might have.


As far as I can tell, the default graphics config is not even written to disk. I've never seen the settings menu.

Just intro until 5 stars... and freeze. Thought maybe it was by Xonar Essence sound card... so set another default.. same problem.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beheader*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the default graphics config is not even written to disk. I've never seen the settings menu.
> 
> Just intro until 5 stars... and freeze. Thought maybe it was by Xonar Essence sound card... so set another default.. same problem.


Sorry dude, I thought you were getting further along than the stars.







You might want to try the R* forums.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beheader*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the default graphics config is not even written to disk. I've never seen the settings menu.
> 
> Just intro until 5 stars... and freeze. Thought maybe it was by Xonar Essence sound card... so set another default.. same problem.


Is your GPU overclocked? Are you using MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision? Do you have Malware-Bytes?


----------



## beheader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is your GPU overclocked? Are you using MSI Afterburner/EVGA Precision? Do you have Malware-Bytes?


No. No. No.









Machine is stone cold stock.


----------



## beheader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Sorry dude, I thought you were getting further along than the stars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You might want to try the R* forums.


Thanks. My account isn't old enough to post to Rockstar, Was registered at release of the game.

Pretty much have given up getting it to run however. Everything else works, and life is too short


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beheader*
> 
> As far as I can tell, the default graphics config is not even written to disk. I've never seen the settings menu.
> 
> Just intro until 5 stars... and freeze. Thought maybe it was by Xonar Essence sound card... so set another default.. same problem.


2 ways you can see or adjust the graphic settings manually or though GEforce experience
I have the Asus Xonar DX sound card hasn't caused me any problems


----------



## beheader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 2 ways you can see or adjust the graphic settings manually or though GEforce experience
> I have the Asus Xonar DX sound card hasn't caused me any problems


Gforce Experience reports it is unable to make settings, and that I should run the game once before changing things in GFE.

Since the game will not start... there's nothing to edit.

Note: Those files do not exist in that location.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you waiting for Doyle to get in first? I'm sure he does.


I made 2 clips of the point where I am trying to enter the container truck thought it might be a surround issue so restarted and set settings to 1920x1080p
I cannot drive the truck no matter what cant seem to find a work round.









@beheader that has to really suck at least my problem I have spent 20 odd hours gaming smoothly


----------



## beheader

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> @beheader that has to really suck at least my problem I have spent 20 odd hours gaming smoothly


Yea.. it does. Just installed in through Steam on release day. Game never ran. Ever.

However the recent patch got me from 3 stars to 5 stars









Based on the Steam forums there's a lot of people with similar issues. No word from Rockstar.

It is what it is.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> I unistalled the Raptrt (from AMD) and now it works. Grrrrr.
> Thanks for your help!!!


You're welcome! Glad it worked out for you.


----------



## Imburnal

I bought mine from Amazon. It ran really good on my Lenovo Y-50 avg fps is 50.


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I made 2 clips of the point where I am trying to enter the container truck thought it might be a surround issue so restarted and set settings to 1920x1080p
> I cannot drive the truck no matter what cant seem to find a work round.


I was stuck there, too. I failed the mission on purpose (attack one of the mission NPCs) and when it restarted, I was behind the wheel of the lift and continued the mission.


----------



## DoomDash

For some of you having issues, I hear unplugging your controllers before launching GTA5 fixes some issues. I noticed mine crashes during basically the same button presses often, it's extremely annoying, so I'm hoping there is a patch for these issues (my 360 pad is wireless).


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NYMD*
> 
> I was stuck there, too. I failed the mission on purpose (attack one of the mission NPCs) and when it restarted, I was behind the wheel of the lift and continued the mission.


awesome THANKS +1 worked for me


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Actually, first i want to try and run it from my ssd (now from my seagate barracuda). I am trying to copy the folder and when i try to run it, the installer starts downloading the game again to the original folder. How can i change the game location?
> It's NOT from Steam.


Move the whole GTAV folder where you want it to be played from. Re-run the setup tool and set it to where you just moved the GTAV folder too,
It should then verify the files and you should be good to go.


----------



## velocityx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Move the whole GTAV folder where you want it to be played from. Re-run the setup tool and set it to where you just moved the GTAV folder too,
> It should then verify the files and you should be good to go.


just copy the folder with the files to a new drive, go to regedit.exe with admin rights and search for HKEYLOCALMACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games\GTAV and change the install path there. simple as that.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Ok, it's definitely XFire that's been giving me trouble with GTA. Selected borderless windowed mode so that only 1 card would be used, and I got a pretty smooth 60 fps on just one 290. Hope AMD gets their act together quick and launches a better XFire profile than the 15.4 Beta, since that's just a stuttery mess for me.


No stutter here. I have a 6 core, but with HT disabled. I was using 3x 290's at first but have since turned one off and still holding refresh at 96hz like butter.

One thing you might want to check is your pagefile.. if you have enough ram just disable it.


----------



## w0rmk00n

I've been having stuttering and freezing issues after the patch last Tuesday. It started happening exactly after the patch because I already had 70 hours played since release date and didn't have any problems until the patch. Completely ruined my game...Made a ticket on the Rockstar forums and a support assistant tried to help me but nothing worked. I'm now thinking about finding a way to get a refund because the game does not function properly. It is definitely not my system as the game was working fine before the patch.

My system:
i5 2500k @ 3.3GHz
GTX 660
8GB RAM
Windows 7
500GB+ Free space on HD

Pretty much the recommended specs for the game. Tons of people with GTX 660 have been having issues by the way.


----------



## XLifted

Anyone down to troll with me or play missions, add me LiftedSeven

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/strategic_trololo

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/member/liftedseven


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *beheader*
> 
> Pretty disappointed in the game. Will not run for me freezes during the intro.Been waiting for a patch... not resolved. Purchased through steam.
> 
> AMD 9590
> 16gb ram
> GTX 980 STRIX
> 
> -- Every thing else on the machine works flawlessly


Verify game cache if you haven't already. Left click on Grand Theft Auto V in your Steam library --> properties --> local files --> verify integrity of game cache.

From the sounds of it, I would say you are missing one or two files.


----------



## sherv

I've not had any stuttering issues with CrossfireX with two R290X. They do need to optimize the driver better so that both cards are being used 100%.


----------



## ssgwright

wow check this out, great visuals (looks great but it does hit the fps a bit):

https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/sharp-vibrant-realism-for-custom-reshade


----------



## wefornes

Hi, everyone i have this problem i recieved as a present a gta V for pc with the 7dvds but the number 3 is broken and like it was a gift i cant go to the shop and asq for a new copy because the game was bought in other country my internet is very slow, so i was wondering if someone with the fisical dvds could upload to some server the iso of the dvd 3 that contains the data4.cab file that is what i need for install the game.

many thanks..!


----------



## Royraiden

Hey guys Im having a bad case of stuttering with it and wanted to see if someone here can help me find the causes.I bought a new Kingston Hyper X 120gb ssd just for GTA and installed it on it.I ran the game on the pre selected graphics settings and it started playing fine with capped 60fps in the prologue but 2 or 3 minutes into it I started getting the stupid stutters, like every 2 or 3 seconds.I checked my gpu, cpu, physical ram and virtual ram(I set 16gb to the HDD just in case) but they all seemed to be fairly normal in terms of percentage.I tried some of the fixes I've found on this thread and other websites, like turning indexing off on the ssd and putting the virtual ram on the HDD.Is there anything else I can try?Also I forgot to mention that I set all graphic settings to the lowest just to check if it made I difference and it did not.Graphic drivers are the latest, I've tried with older ones with no luck.


----------



## _Marvin_

Did you try turning off shader cache in the nvidia panel?


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*
> 
> Did you try turning off shader cache in the nvidia panel?


Had not even heard of it, so Ill check it out right now and see if it helps.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I stuck at this point where Trevor has to move a container I cannot enter the cabin and Trevor won't climb the ladder into the truck the only way into the truck has been climb on the roof and drop down to the landing then the door won't open.
> 
> Has anyone past this point I seem to be the only one having this problem I have looked for a workaround but seems there is none.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Have you tried simply hitting "enter vehicle" before even trying to climb? I got through this without a problem.


----------



## Jixr

I can't figure this game out.

Turning everything to normal, it runs poor,
turning everything to high, it runs better, but still dippy.

I don't think my system is to blame, a 5ghz i7 and a highly overclocked 970.

Seem to hover around 50 fps no matter what settings I change.


----------



## Royraiden

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *_Marvin_*
> 
> Did you try turning off shader cache in the nvidia panel?


I did it, and again it ran perfectly smooth for a couple of minutes and then it started stutering very badly.Ill install the game in the HDD to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## Zoltanar

I have heard that you can put music into the game's own radio stations, rather than Self Radio, by having a tag in the music file with the station name or some such nonsense, this isn't true is it? And for anyone wondering why you can't skip to next track while listening to Self Radio, it is because it is in Radio Mode and skipping track only works in Random or Sequential Modes.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I have heard that you can put music into the game's own radio stations, rather than Self Radio


I don't think that is true.


----------



## Zoltanar

I don't know if it has been said in this thread before, but there's a terrible glitch at the moment where if you drive a car into a full garage, it will automatically replace the car in slot 1 without asking for confirmation, more information can be found in the link below

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/204976408-How-to-Prevent-Accidentally-Replacing-Personal-Vehicles-in-GTAV-on-PC

Unfortunately, before I knew what was going on, I had lost all the vehicles I had bought myself (a Vacca and a Guardian) and furthermore there seems to be another bug where cars can be sold for wrong amounts of money, such as an Albany Emperor being sold for 70k and a Cheval Surge for 225k.

Since Rockstar haven't replied to my ticket yet, I have been riding a bike that I have stored by itself in a different garage.


----------



## DeScheep

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherv*
> 
> I've not had any stuttering issues with CrossfireX with two R290X. They do need to optimize the driver better so that both cards are being used 100%.


I'm running a FX 8370E at 5.5Ghz under phase change and both GPU's load at 100% at that speed. The card are doing 1180/5500 and I'm running the Beta driver under windows 10.


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Since Rockstar haven't replied to my ticket yet, I have been riding a bike that I have stored by itself in a different garage.


LOL, damn... I feel bad for you.


----------



## DMatthewStewart

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I can't figure this game out.
> 
> Turning everything to normal, it runs poor,
> turning everything to high, it runs better, but still dippy.
> 
> I don't think my system is to blame, a 5ghz i7 and a highly overclocked 970.
> 
> Seem to hover around 50 fps no matter what settings I change.


Have you lowered population density and population variety?

Also, turn grass to "normal" - for some reason thats a good hit to cpu

One other thing I do is open the task manager and set the priority to "real time"

Since this game is so cpu dependent I try to force down the demand on the cpu. I cant tell where "Distance Scaling" hits (cpu or gpu) because when I turn it down and IM driving around town, I get microstutters. I only mention that because you may want to leave that alone...or totally mess with it


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> LOL, damn... I feel bad for you.


Well at first I was really affected and didn't play for a while but I don't mind that much, been doing heists so I didn't spend much time in my own vehicles anyway. The amount of different bugs and glitches this game has is crazy though, lately, whenever I close GTA V, it crashes windows explorer, browser and torrent client. Furthermore, my Windows key seems to be disabled while playing.


----------



## PedroC1999

Anybody got screen shots comparing Ultra to Very High?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anybody got screen shots comparing Ultra to Very High?


There are only two settings that go up to Ultra, Grass and Reflections, and both do not differentiate very much.


----------



## PedroC1999

3 actually, Post Fx too

Jut wanted to see generic 'shots' of the same scene with the only diffrence being them 3 yanno


----------



## LandonAaron

Experimenting with the different settings to me PostFX is what make the biggest difference in Picture Quality. From what I have read though it also has the biggest impact on performance. Setting Reflections to normal is a pretty drastic change from high as well, as it completley does away with reflections on cars and instead you get a strange white sheen on everything. Finally Grass has big impact on how the game world looks. To me it wasn't worth it setting it to normal as there is basically no grass. I think I ended up on Very High for grass.

Getting a good balance with this game is incredibly hard, as you aren't fighting over frames per second, but of how many stutters you have per minute, and the how long each stutter lasts. A very quick stutter isn't bad, but when the game seems to stop for half a second its totally immersion breaking.


----------



## PedroC1999

I don't suffer from stutters, thank god.

But I want the very best graphics possible while maintaining at least 55 FPS, in all scenarios.

Dont want to go under Very High, wanted to know what to lower down to very high, Reflections, FX or Grass?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Experimenting with the different settings to me PostFX is what make the biggest difference in Picture Quality. From what I have read though it also has the biggest impact on performance. Setting Reflections to normal is a pretty drastic change from high as well, as it completley does away with reflections on cars and instead you get a strange white sheen on everything. Finally Grass has big impact on how the game world looks. To me it wasn't worth it setting it to normal as there is basically no grass. I think I ended up on Very High for grass.
> 
> Getting a good balance with this game is incredibly hard, as you aren't fighting over frames per second, but of how many stutters you have per minute, and the how long each stutter lasts. A very quick stutter isn't bad, but when the game seems to stop for half a second its totally immersion breaking.


Disabling CFX eliminated all stuttering for me btw.


----------



## DoomDash

This game would be so good if not for crashing. I crash:


While shooting from a car.
When I take cover during fights. I avoid pressing R1.
When switching characters occasionally.
During The Blitz Mission switch every time. I had to fail intentionally to pass.
Fixes anyone? I've tried turning on the landing page again, launching without a controller on, ect.


----------



## Jixr

Yeah, i'm having a few crashing issues too. I'm starting to think this game isn't as optimized as everyone seems to claim.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Yeah, i'm having a few crashing issues too. I'm starting to think this game isn't as optimized as everyone seems to claim.


It was well optimized at launch, but the second patch seemed to break everything.

I was getting 45-55 fps at PS4-level graphics settings, now I'm getting 35-45 fps at PS3-level graphics settings and I haven't made any hardware changes. It's also crashing a lot more for me now.


----------



## eternal7trance

After I did the patch my game stutters a lot if I'm driving fast


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It was well optimized at launch, but the second patch seemed to break everything.
> 
> I was getting 45-55 fps at PS4-level graphics settings, now I'm getting 35-45 fps at PS3-level graphics settings and I haven't made any hardware changes. It's also crashing a lot more for me now.


Thats my big issue, I actually run the game better on higher settings than lower ones, but I'd rather have a steady 60fps on lower settings than jumpy fps in the 35-55 range on higher settings, but for whatever reason, that seems impossible.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Has anyone else lost their lightning effects after some of the patches? I was noticing that I don't get any lightning flashes during storms where there should be some. I will see the rain light up but there will be no lightning in the sky to correspond to it. This is even on a clean install and all graphics settings maxed other than grass.


----------



## mojobear

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Has anyone else lost their lightning effects after some of the patches? I was noticing that I don't get any lightning flashes during storms where there should be some. I will see the rain light up but there will be no lightning in the sky to correspond to it. This is even on a clean install and all graphics settings maxed other than grass.


From what Ive seen you dont always get thunder storms. Sometimes its just rain


----------



## BradleyW

When I was playing this game last night I had nothing but rain and thunder after going a week without anything.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This game would be so good if not for crashing. I crash:
> 
> 
> While shooting from a car.
> When I take cover during fights. I avoid pressing R1.
> When switching characters occasionally.
> During The Blitz Mission switch every time. I had to fail intentionally to pass.
> Fixes anyone? I've tried turning on the landing page again, launching without a controller on, ect.


You using a ps3 controller?


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> You using a ps3 controller?


No 360, but I always forget the 360 terms/buttons. I could use a PS3 controller though.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I can't figure this game out.
> 
> Turning everything to normal, it runs poor,
> turning everything to high, it runs better, but still dippy.
> 
> I don't think my system is to blame, a 5ghz i7 and a highly overclocked 970.
> 
> Seem to hover around 50 fps no matter what settings I change.


Dude I've noticed this too. I've been having stuttering issues when the game was at the lowest settings, then I turned the graphics up and it had a constant lock at 30 FPS with no stuttering, but just not smooth because of the 30 FPS. I think it's just a console port or some IDK lol because on console it plays good at 30 FPS...It's like the game doesn't like high FPS on some PC systems.

Sadly, I completely forgot what settings I used to get the 30 FPS and no stuttering, so now everything I try, my game still stutters.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This game would be so good if not for crashing. I crash:
> 
> While shooting from a car.
> When I take cover during fights. I avoid pressing R1.
> *When switching characters occasionally.*
> *During The Blitz Mission switch every time. I had to fail intentionally to pass.*
> Fixes anyone? I've tried turning on the landing page again, launching without a controller on, ect.


I've had these two happen to me in offline mode (no internet access at all) so many times. When online I've gotten it only once.

Turning the landing page on and loading into story mode after 10 seconds while also turning off autoscan for my music tracks seems to have fixed my crashing issues, I haven't had a crash in a few days now.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> 3 actually, Post Fx too










forgot about this one, mostly because I think on Ultra it turns the game into a blurry mess, so very high is the most I'd be willing to go.


----------



## mnicassio89

Getting a wierd graphic glitch.. I have 2x 970s in SLI, and this error randomly appears for a split second. Temps are fine.

http://images.akamai.steamusercontent.com/ugc/35244187742348651/AF931570B4DDA00B04ACDF37F26D20C97D825FE1/


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Dude I've noticed this too. I've been having stuttering issues when the game was at the lowest settings, then I turned the graphics up and it had a constant lock at 30 FPS with no stuttering, but just not smooth because of the 30 FPS. I think it's just a console port or some IDK lol because on console it plays good at 30 FPS...It's like the game doesn't like high FPS on some PC systems.
> 
> Sadly, I completely forgot what settings I used to get the 30 FPS and no stuttering, so now everything I try, my game still stutters.


It appears to be a bug that causes that. I can jack my settings all the way up and when in blain county I well have my FPS lock to 30fps which shouldn't happen. You can look at the ground and it will go back to 30+ but when you move the view back up it seems to lock at 30 for some unknown reason. This happens when all of the advanced graphics settings are maxed for me. If it was just a solid fps drop it wouldn't stay at 30fps so I'm willing to bet there is something up with the engine or one of the patches. This is on Nvidia so IDK if amd users are having a similar issue or not.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> No 360, but I always forget the 360 terms/buttons. I could use a PS3 controller though.


I was having a similar issuse with a ps3 controller then switched to xbox one and havent had any problems.


----------



## jamarns

You know I find that for me the game runs pretty much smooth as a babys butt for the first 15 to 30 minutes, and then I start get stuttering. Admittedly I am running with settings that say I need 2700Mb (although in GPU-Z my memory use doesn't ever go over like 1980Mb) on a 2Gig card, but i find it strange that it runs fine to begin with and only starts stuttering after I've been playing for 15 to 30 minutes.


----------



## DoomDash

25% of the comments in this thread are issues lol.

Still, if they iron out these kinks I'd have nothing but good things to say.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> 25% of the comments in this thread are issues lol.
> 
> Still, if they iron out these kinks I'd have nothing but good things to say.


Honestly it's like this for every game that has issues. The small percent who have issues will post about them and the people who don't have problems will merrily play the game and not post, making it seem like the game is nothing but problems.

I'm not trying to convince you to go ahead and purchase it. If you have other games to play it actually wouldn't hurt to wait for the game to go on sale or down in price in general.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Honestly it's like this for every game that has issues. The small percent who have issues will post about them and the people who don't have problems will merrily play the game and not post, making it seem like the game is nothing but problems.
> 
> I'm not trying to convince you to go ahead and purchase it. If you have other games to play it actually wouldn't hurt to wait for the game to go on sale or down in price in general.


You make a good point, in all honesty none of the issues I've had have been game breaking, I've managed to complete the game even with the stuttering I get, it's more of an annoyance than anything.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> The only complaint I have so far besides the occasional fps dip is that it randomly pauses. Not very often, but every once in a while, it'll pause, I'll unpause it, and it'll do it once or twice more and go back to normal. Very odd. It's not an issue with my keyboard.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Maybe the "Pause game on focus loss" option, and another program is taking focus, causing GTA V to pause?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I considered that, but that's not the issue. The weirder thing is that it only happens during cutscenes. Not even every cutscene. If I had to guess, I'd say 1 in every 15?


I'm not sure if you've already figured this out, but I just came across this and figured I'd share. It's from the Grand Theft Auto V PC Graphics & Performance Guide.

"By default, Ignore Suggested Limits prevents players from enabling settings that exceed the Video RAM (VRAM) limits of their GPUs. By turning the setting 'On', you can enable any combination of settings. Note however, if you exceed your VRAM capacity you may encounter stuttering, _*game pauses*_ (while data is swapped in and out of VRAM), and crashing. For most users it is therefore recommended that the setting remain 'Off'.

I would assume that by _*game pauses*_, they mean that the game actually pauses to the menu screen. I could definitely be wrong on that though.


----------



## lilchronic

vsync is bugged in this game, sometimes drops to half the frame rate. if you turn vsync off then back on it fixes it.

i have tried using D3Doverider but cant get it to work.


----------



## ski-bum

Just for the record been playing this on my sig rig on a 2560 x 1440 monitor @ a solid 60fps with no stuttering what so ever.
Of coarse my Titan has 6 GB of VRAM. I've seen it as high as 3.6GB. So much for this card being overkill.

btw: Shut in game vsync off and use apt. vsync in Nvidia control panel


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> I'm not sure if you've already figured this out, but I just came across this and figured I'd share. It's from the Grand Theft Auto V PC Graphics & Performance Guide.
> 
> "By default, Ignore Suggested Limits prevents players from enabling settings that exceed the Video RAM (VRAM) limits of their GPUs. By turning the setting 'On', you can enable any combination of settings. Note however, if you exceed your VRAM capacity you may encounter stuttering, _*game pauses*_ (while data is swapped in and out of VRAM), and crashing. For most users it is therefore recommended that the setting remain 'Off'.
> 
> I would assume that by _*game pauses*_, they mean that the game actually pauses to the menu screen. I could definitely be wrong on that though.


I'm not so sure that's what they mean, but I've watched VRAM while playing and it maxes out during actual gameplay all the time without any issues.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I'm not so sure that's what they mean, but I've watched VRAM while playing and it maxes out during actual gameplay all the time without any issues.


Like I said, I'm not sure either, but figured it was worth mentioning. For me, I wouldn't describe an issue in a video game as pausing, unless it was pausing in the sense of to the menu, or pausing gameplay. Maybe they meant that gameplay freezes/halts for short periods? You can use pausing to describe it, but that may be confusing when discussing a video game. Well, in my opinion anyway.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> vsync is bugged in this game, sometimes drops to half the frame rate. if you turn vsync off the back on it fixes it.
> 
> i have tried using D3Doverider but cant get it to work.


If you have an Nvidia card disable vsync in the game and then go to the Nvidia control panel and turn on adaptive for GTA V, it's still not perfect but a lot better than the in game vsync.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> Like I said, I'm not sure either, but figured it was worth mentioning. For me, I wouldn't describe an issue in a video game as pausing, unless it was pausing in the sense of to the menu, or pausing gameplay. Maybe they meant that gameplay freezes/halts for short periods? You can use pausing to describe it, but that may be confusing when discussing a video game. Well, in my opinion anyway.


Hmmm see I would describe it as pausing if it was for an extended length of time (i.e. longer than what you'd call a stutter, like 1 or 2 seconds). I guess it's how you interpret what they've written.


----------



## Bloodbath

Damn I'm enjoying playing through Trevor's story line, his dialogue is so well written and performed and hes such a sicko.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> Hmmm see I would describe it as pausing if it was for an extended length of time (i.e. longer than what you'd call a stutter, like 1 or 2 seconds). I guess it's how you interpret what they've written.


I believe I'm just overthinking it







It makes more sense in this case how you described it, since it's grouped with *stuttering* and *crashing* in that statement.

Anywho...is this still an issue for you?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Damn I'm enjoying playing through Trevor's story line, his dialogue is so well written and performed and hes such a sicko.


He is an out and out nutjob,but sooooo funny to listen to.

I saw someone on the steam forums asking if they could skip the "Trevor" part of the story.......


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> He is an out and out nutjob,but sooooo funny to listen to.
> 
> I saw someone on the steam forums asking if they could skip the "Trevor" part of the story.......


What why? I could understand some religious types getting upset by his behavior after all he is an absolutely disgusting degenerate but damn he makes me laugh.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> What why? I could understand some religious types getting upset by his behavior after all he is an absolutely disgusting degenerate but damn he makes me laugh.


Some idiots take games too bloody seriously is the only reason I can think of.

To me the whole point of Trevor is that you should hate him for being what he is,but he is that way for a reason and the way that R* have made him into a parody is brilliant imo.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> vsync is bugged in this game, sometimes drops to half the frame rate. if you turn vsync off then back on it fixes it.
> 
> i have tried using D3Doverider but cant get it to work.


Well if the frame rate dips below 60fps, it will drop down to 30, so that would make a whole lot of sense seeing as that is the entire purpose of vsync.


----------



## MooMoo

What are those white colored mouse and controller pictures in the game lobby? Does it mean that player uses mouse or controller? Or is there console players playing with PC players?

Do anybody else notice falling/pop upping cars from infront of you when playing with some players? Especially when I hear someone speaking with american accent and hop in their car as passanger. I think it's because of high ping between players/server. I played with friend of mine who have pretty bad connection and that happened with him too. It's terrible to watch and play.


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Well if the frame rate dips below 60fps, it will drop down to 30, so that would make a whole lot of sense seeing as that is the entire purpose of vsync.


Thats why vsync is broken for this game it's not supposed to drop to 30 fps if you drop down below 60. for me it drops down to 60FPS because im running 120Hz.









But you can fix that simply by turning it of and then back on. your frame rate wont be cut in half when your 5 fps below your refresh rate. it will be at 55FPS or 115FPS depending on your refresh rate.


----------



## XLifted

V-sync is broken altogether in GTA V, I had it on and it was still showing 120 FPS for me


----------



## Pandora's Box

Vsync works if you set it in the NVidia control panel. I use adaptive vsync just fine.


----------



## lilchronic

When the FPS is less than Monitor's Refresh Rate there is still tearing.


----------



## edo101

Beat the game. Never fails to amaze me the amount of detail in the world

BUT: Jesus i hate the garage system in story mode. I love customizing cars and nothing bugs me more than having my expensive cars dissappear due to missions and doing stuff.

Hell even buying cars online, the cars don't show up on the garages. I can deal with only storing one plane in a giant hanger but to have my cars dissappear and not come back is too annoying. Saints Row pulled it off, why not GTA 5


----------



## frankenstein406

Seems like I am getting random crashes, if I alt out I get the game has stopped working pop up.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*
> 
> Seems like I am getting random crashes, if I alt out I get the game has stopped working pop up.


Try disabling any overlays. This helped for me, people have been saying reducing their GPU overclock has also helped, however I have still had a small handful of driver crashes with my TITAN X SLI at stock. It's something to do with the late 350 driver (if on NVIDIA). If you roll back you'll probably have more luck as this is the driver the game went gold with.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Have you tried simply hitting "enter vehicle" before even trying to climb? I got through this without a problem.


replayed again to be 110% sure there was glitch where I couldn't enter the lift truck no matter what. Only way was to "blow your cover" and re-spawn in the truck.
something was up anyway if it was the Rockstar digital key version or possibly partially corrupt file from large file download


----------



## NFL

Two quick questions for anyone who plays with a 360 controller: Can the controls be remapped? And what button brings up your weapon sights?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> V-sync is broken altogether in GTA V, I had it on and it was still showing 120 FPS for me


You have this monitor right? http://www.benq.com/product/monitor/XL2720Z/

It's a 120 Hz monitor so with vsync on, you should get 120 fps.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Two quick questions for anyone who plays with a 360 controller: Can the controls be remapped? And what button brings up your weapon sights?


I don't know if they can be remapped, but when aiming, push the right stick down as if it's a button.


----------



## chartiet

What's the deal with Precision X monitor showing 120-3000 FPS while the Steam counter shows ~60 FPS? (Just off the top of head, anyone seen this? Apologize for not getting a chance to take screenie.) Thank You


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *frankenstein406*
> 
> Seems like I am getting random crashes, if I alt out I get the game has stopped working pop up.


i had some crashing early on, but stopped after I used display driver uninstaller which erased all previous settings and now on max performance vs adaptive mode, overclock decreased now Im at 1400 core with 1.218v (75 mhz lower than benching stable), and my bios I had an issue which I fixed. I am using most recent drivers.

Not sure which of the above made biggest difference on mine, but I finished the game and 1/3 way through second time (doing different options for heists, etc), so currently over 40 hours without a crash, no issues at all. I have steam overlay active to watch fps, currently using vsync, which has been working fine on mine, pretty much locked at 59-60 fps.


----------



## Cybertox

GTA V could have been released a year ago in such conditions. I dont see why people praise the game and claim it to be properly optimized and say that it runs well among all kind of different PC configurations, that is just untrue as the game does not perform well and has numerous bugs. First and foremost the settings do not make any sense and do not reflect the actual visual representation in-game as they do not correspond to the stated graphic level. Low is not even available as an option and High while is being mentioned as High looks like low. When the game is set to medium settings it runs worse than on High settings which does not make any sense what so ever. The game constantly drops frames and stutters and not due to the fact that the hardware is not being able to keep up with the game but because the game itself has not been properly optimized. As soon as a lot of assets need to be processed the game starts to drop frames because the allocation of those assets is not being spread out and assigned correspondingly which is all a matter of hardware optimization. RAM management is just bad, despite using 8 GBs of RAM the game is still affected by slow reading or processing of assets and it doesnt matter whether you have 64 GBs of RAM or 16 GBs of RAM, an HDD or a fast SSD. Shadows are an utter joke, not only do they look hideous and are rendered at a dismal distance, they are all also messed up and do are not displayed at their proper trajectory. Textures while being maxed out still look plain awful on some assets such as terrain, rocks, mountains, as well as vegetational assets such as trees, bushes and flowers. Cores load allocation while adequately distributed still does not provide the kind of performance and processing ability that is needed. Hyperthreading is not even supported properly which is a joke considering its 2015. People who claim that GTA V runs well and the delays showcase their actual necessity are just a bunch of Rockstar fanboys who have nothing to do but to praise Rockstar and their games. I can imagine how awful would this game have been if they were to release it last Autumn. Considering the amount of delays and all the talk about how they are there to enhance and provide the best experience possible, my expectations were drastically higher. Due to this disappointed, GTA VI better be in Vice City and have an amazing story line along with *proper* optimization.

I am pretty sure I have forgotten to point out numerous other issues which persist within the game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V could have been released a year ago in such conditions. I dont see why people praise the game and claim it to be properly optimized and say that it runs well among all kind of different PC configurations, that is just untrue as the game does not perform well and has numerous bugs. First and foremost the settings do not make any sense and do not reflect the actual visual representation in-game as they do not correspond to the stated graphic level. Low is not even available as an option and High while is being mentioned as High looks like low. When the game is set to medium settings it runs worse than on High settings which does not make any sense what so ever. The game constantly drops frames and stutters and not due to the fact that the hardware is not being able to keep up with the game but because the game itself has not been properly optimized. As soon as a lot of assets need to be processed the game starts to drop frames because the allocation of those assets is not being spread out and assigned correspondingly which is all a matter of hardware optimization. RAM management is just bad, despite using 8 GBs of RAM the game is still affected by slow reading or processing of assets and it doesnt matter whether you have 64 GBs of RAM or 16 GBs of RAM, an HDD or a fast SSD. Shadows are an utter joke, not only do they look hideous and are rendered at a dismal distance, they are all also messed up and do are not displayed at their proper trajectory. Textures while being maxed out still look plain awful on some assets such as terrain, rocks, mountains, as well as vegetational assets such as trees, bushes and flowers. Cores load allocation while adequately distributed still does not provide the kind of performance and processing ability that is needed. Hyperthreading is not even supported properly which is a joke considering its 2015. People who claim that GTA V runs well and the delays showcase their actual necessity are just a bunch of Rockstar fanboys who have nothing to do but to praise Rockstar and their games. I can imagine how awful would this game have been if they were to release it last Autumn. Considering the amount of delays and all the talk about how they are there to enhance and provide the best experience possible, my expectations were drastically higher. Due to this disappointed, GTA VI better be in Vice City and have an amazing story line along with *proper* optimization.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have forgotten to point out numerous other issues which persist within the game.


It was well optimized before the patches and I didn't have any problems at all that weren't related to my lack of VRAM. I could run it at PS4-level graphics settings before the patches and get 45-55 fps despite my crappy hardware and it didn't crash for me once. Now I'm getting crashes all the time and I can only run it at PS3-level graphics settings at 35-45 fps.

Stuttering, dropped frames slow reading is caused by bad overclocks and/or drivers.

Shadows are fine. They only show behind an object or person when the light source is in front of them and at the right angle, just like in real life.

The naming of the graphics settings is probably like that so they don't make people running the game on a Q6600 + 9800GT don't feel bad about their hardware. "I can run GTA V on normal" sounds better than "I can run GTA V on low". It's still stupid though.


----------



## TheMafia

I bought the retail box.... collector style.....and I install this for hours and finally get it going and I just have major issues with socialclub not being able to connect to the servers..

1. socialclub gave me the code 1 cant connect
-manually installed latest
-was able to connect and log in

2. socialclub launcher tells me I need to patch the game (5gb - don't know what version that is)
-starts downloading, 40mb hits, msg comes up saying "connection to download server lost"
-repeats a few times until it gives up
-restarting it, pausing it and so on just restarts the patch from 0mb

anyone else get this or get around this?


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V could have been released a year ago in such conditions. I dont see why people praise the game and claim it to be properly optimized and say that it runs well among all kind of different PC configurations, that is just untrue as the game does not perform well and has numerous bugs. First and foremost the settings do not make any sense and do not reflect the actual visual representation in-game as they do not correspond to the stated graphic level. Low is not even available as an option and High while is being mentioned as High looks like low. When the game is set to medium settings it runs worse than on High settings which does not make any sense what so ever. The game constantly drops frames and stutters and not due to the fact that the hardware is not being able to keep up with the game but because the game itself has not been properly optimized. As soon as a lot of assets need to be processed the game starts to drop frames because the allocation of those assets is not being spread out and assigned correspondingly which is all a matter of hardware optimization. RAM management is just bad, despite using 8 GBs of RAM the game is still affected by slow reading or processing of assets and it doesnt matter whether you have 64 GBs of RAM or 16 GBs of RAM, an HDD or a fast SSD. Shadows are an utter joke, not only do they look hideous and are rendered at a dismal distance, they are all also messed up and do are not displayed at their proper trajectory. Textures while being maxed out still look plain awful on some assets such as terrain, rocks, mountains, as well as vegetational assets such as trees, bushes and flowers. Cores load allocation while adequately distributed still does not provide the kind of performance and processing ability that is needed. Hyperthreading is not even supported properly which is a joke considering its 2015. People who claim that GTA V runs well and the delays showcase their actual necessity are just a bunch of Rockstar fanboys who have nothing to do but to praise Rockstar and their games. I can imagine how awful would this game have been if they were to release it last Autumn. Considering the amount of delays and all the talk about how they are there to enhance and provide the best experience possible, my expectations were drastically higher. Due to this disappointed, GTA VI better be in Vice City and have an amazing story line along with *proper* optimization.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have forgotten to point out numerous other issues which persist within the game.


It might be an AMD thing? I am only saying that cause I have a 290 at 1040Mhz and despite tryig to lower my settings to get a smoother exprience, it doesn't change anything.

I figured it's becaus of my i7 930 since it would seem the game is CPU dependent but seeing you with 4930k struggle makes it unclear


----------



## lajgnd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lilchronic*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why vsync is broken for this game it's not supposed to drop to 30 fps if you drop down below 60. for me it drops down to 60FPS because im running 120Hz.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But you can fix that simply by turning it of and then back on. your frame rate wont be cut in half when your 5 fps below your refresh rate. it will be at 55FPS or 115FPS depending on your refresh rate.


Uhh, that's EXACTLY what standard double buffered v sync is supposed to do. It runs at monitors refresh rate, or divisible rates such as 30, 20, 15, 10. There's nothing broken about it.

What is broken is that the vsync locks refresh rates to 59 FPS instead of 60 FPS, so depending on the monitor used, and the fluctuation of framerate slightly above and slightly below 59 FPS, it'll take it down to 30 FPS erratically. This results in a really choppy jerky type of motion that's neither 30 FPS nor 60 FPS and just really looks awful and immersion breaking.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> It might be an AMD thing? I am only saying that cause I have a 290 at 1040Mhz and despite tryig to lower my settings to get a smoother exprience, it doesn't change anything.
> 
> I figured it's becaus of my i7 930 since it would seem the game is CPU dependent but seeing you with 4930k struggle makes it unclear


Nope, its an all around thing, i'm running a 970 and having simliar issues, even with a 5ghz i7


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> What why? I could understand some religious types getting upset by his behavior after all he is an absolutely disgusting degenerate but damn he makes me laugh.


I don't really enjoy playing as a murderous psycho path myself. Not that I enjoy playing as mopey middle aged fart much either, but when I first met Trevor I was like "what I have to play as this guy, this is a guy I want to kill not be". As the game went on I was less annoyed by Trevor, but I still don't really enjoy playing him. Thats the problem with this GTA IMO. Its hard to root for such lame characters. I dont want to see Trevor succeed I want to see him buried in the desert. Nicho Belik on the other hand gets my support all day long.

Really though there are some other pretty serious problems with the campaign. All of the big heist missions take away most of the players control.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Blitz Play mission for example. Instead of putting you in the garbage truck and letting you try and ram over armored car, the truck is basically lined up perfectly for you through a miny cutscene and all you need to do is push X until the next cutscene starts where the armored card is pushed over. There is only one way to complete this section and it is to progress on rails from one cutscene to the next.

I remeber a mssion from GTA III where a mafia boss is exiting a restraunt and you need to kill him. You could get on a build an sniper him, or you could plant explosives on his car, or you could set up a road block a little way down the street and attack him on his exit path. It was up to you to figure out how to complete the mission. Such freedom has been sucked out of GTA V and instead replaced with a bunch of silly 'movie heists' where all actual player choice has been replaced with the illusion of choice through the mission setup, which basically just dictates which cutscenes the heists will be punctuated by.

Also the story is completely lame. I couldn't get through it on the PS3 as I got tired of playing as a bunch of pushovers working for the FIB. Hopefully something happens towards the end of the game to restore dignity to the characters, because these are basically the least likable heroes of any GTA game. End rant.


----------



## Zoltanar

I didn't like playing as Trevor but my only reason was that his special ability and personal vehicle are basically useless compared to Michael and Franklin. When it comes to storyline, I done the campaign and when I finished it, I didn't go back to do Strangers and Freaks and other stuff, just went into GTA Online.
In the previous GTA games where there was no online progression, I could understand getting 100% in single player, but I don't see the appeal to do that in GTA V.


----------



## PedroC1999

Shouldn't I be maxing this game out at 1080p, it's struggling really


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> This game would be so good if not for crashing. I crash:
> 
> 
> While shooting from a car.
> Fixes anyone?


For me, putting the "third person aiming accuracy" back to default stopped my constant crashing while drive-by shooting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V could have been released a year ago in such conditions. I dont see why people praise the game and claim it to be properly optimized and say that it runs well among all kind of different PC configurations, that is just untrue as the game does not perform well and has numerous bugs. First and foremost the settings do not make any sense and do not reflect the actual visual representation in-game as they do not correspond to the stated graphic level. Low is not even available as an option and High while is being mentioned as High looks like low. When the game is set to medium settings it runs worse than on High settings which does not make any sense what so ever. The game constantly drops frames and stutters and not due to the fact that the hardware is not being able to keep up with the game but because the game itself has not been properly optimized. As soon as a lot of assets need to be processed the game starts to drop frames *because the allocation of those assets is not being spread out and assigned correspondingly which is all a matter of hardware optimization.* RAM management is just bad, despite using 8 GBs of RAM the game is still affected by slow reading or processing of assets and it doesnt matter whether you have 64 GBs of RAM or 16 GBs of RAM, an HDD or a fast SSD. Shadows are an utter joke, not only do they look hideous and are rendered at a dismal distance, they are all also messed up and do are not displayed at their proper trajectory. Textures while being maxed out still look plain awful on some assets such as terrain, rocks, mountains, as well as vegetational assets such as trees, bushes and flowers. Cores load allocation while adequately distributed still does not provide the kind of performance and processing ability that is needed. Hyperthreading is not even supported properly which is a joke considering its 2015. People who claim that GTA V runs well and the delays showcase their actual necessity are just a bunch of Rockstar fanboys who have nothing to do but to praise Rockstar and their games. I can imagine how awful would this game have been if they were to release it last Autumn. Considering the amount of delays and all the talk about how they are there to enhance and provide the best experience possible, my expectations were drastically higher. Due to this disappointed, GTA VI better be in Vice City and have an amazing story line along with *proper* optimization.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have forgotten to point out numerous other issues which persist within the game.


This comment makes no sense - 'assets' as far as memory is concerned are assigned via proper DX middleware management. Do you even know what you're saying?


----------



## opt33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It was well optimized before the patches and I didn't have any problems at all that weren't related to my lack of VRAM. I could run it at PS4-level graphics settings before the patches and get 45-55 fps despite my crappy hardware and it didn't crash for me once. Now I'm getting crashes all the time and I can only run it at PS3-level graphics settings at 35-45 fps.
> 
> Stuttering, dropped frames slow reading is caused by bad overclocks and/or drivers.
> 
> Shadows are fine. They only show behind an object or person when the light source is in front of them and at the right angle, just like in real life.
> 
> The naming of the graphics settings is probably like that so they don't make people running the game on a Q6600 + 9800GT don't feel bad about their hardware. "I can run GTA V on normal" sounds better than "I can run GTA V on low". It's still stupid though.


I agree with some of the varying issue is with drivers and bad overclocks, and also sli issues and amd may have less optimization in some games. Then there is clearly some that have troubleshooting issues, hence they have problems with most modern open ended games that have more issue potential. I played far cry 4 through 3 and half times, in 2 of the games didnt crash at all, and although the game is smoother with updates, I never had issues like some some, though many with sli had most issues, why i stay away from sli. Several I know played through the game without issues as well, though ones not having issues, are the ones mostly playing not posting.

Same on this game. I just stick with best single gpu, very stable overclock on gpu/cpu, keep all hardware modern, avoid 4k since requires sli to drive at max settings, and I troubleshoot my end first. Im not expecting miracles form any games, and I will worry about shadows being a little off when I can walk up to a character in a game and have a real life conversation with intelligent AI. But for now I will enjoy the games, unless I cant trouble shoot and resolve the issue on my end...so far that is rare when I cant. But i can search any game, and find tons of people having issues, and find just as many that dont.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *opt33*
> 
> I agree with some of the varying issue is with drivers and bad overclocks, and also sli issues and amd may have less optimization in some games. Then there is clearly some that have troubleshooting issues, hence they have problems with most modern open ended games that have more issue potential. I played far cry 4 through 3 and half times, in 2 of the games didnt crash at all, and although the game is smoother with updates, I never had issues like some some, though many with sli had most issues, why i stay away from sli. Several I know played through the game without issues as well, though ones not having issues, are the ones mostly playing not posting.
> 
> Same on this game. I just stick with best single gpu, very stable overclock on gpu/cpu, keep all hardware modern, avoid 4k since requires sli to drive at max settings, and I troubleshoot my end first. Im not expecting miracles form any games, and I will worry about shadows being a little off when I can walk up to a character in a game and have a real life conversation with intelligent AI. But for now I will enjoy the games, unless I cant trouble shoot and resolve the issue on my end...so far that is rare when I cant. But i can search any game, and find tons of people having issues, and find just as many that dont.


It's a difficult one, and largely why troubleshooting from their end can be fairly painful. I've had a few driver crashes at stock GPU clocks on the Game Ready driver when in SLI. CPU/MEM/uncore instability may contribute to a GPU driver crash also unfortunately, albeit rare. I don't think people appreciate how difficult it is to cater for all manner of hardware before you even consider people who may be complaining with unstable systems.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This comment makes no sense - 'assets' as far as memory is concerned are assigned via proper DX middleware management. Do you even know what you're saying?


Most of the time he doesn't know what he is saying. He just uses words he found in a thesaurus and hopes no one knows what they mean and that no one googles them.


----------



## Zoltanar

Some of you say that the game is fine and the majority of people who speak about it are having problems and looking for solutions, thus making it seem like there is a high rate of issues while the people having a good experience are less likely to talk about that, that is true but unless you can ask a big enough sample if the game runs flawlessly then you don't know for sure, so stop saying that the majority of people have no issues as you don't know that.
Now to the people that say every game is bound to have some (developer-caused not user-caused) issues at launch, that is not true at all, but it has been a common theme since 2014.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V could have been released a year ago in such conditions. I dont see why people praise the game and claim it to be properly optimized and say that it runs well among all kind of different PC configurations, that is just untrue as the game does not perform well and has numerous bugs. First and foremost the settings do not make any sense and do not reflect the actual visual representation in-game as they do not correspond to the stated graphic level. Low is not even available as an option and High while is being mentioned as High looks like low. When the game is set to medium settings it runs worse than on High settings which does not make any sense what so ever. The game constantly drops frames and stutters and not due to the fact that the hardware is not being able to keep up with the game but because the game itself has not been properly optimized. As soon as a lot of assets need to be processed the game starts to drop frames because the allocation of those assets is not being spread out and assigned correspondingly which is all a matter of hardware optimization. RAM management is just bad, despite using 8 GBs of RAM the game is still affected by slow reading or processing of assets and it doesnt matter whether you have 64 GBs of RAM or 16 GBs of RAM, an HDD or a fast SSD. Shadows are an utter joke, not only do they look hideous and are rendered at a dismal distance, they are all also messed up and do are not displayed at their proper trajectory. Textures while being maxed out still look plain awful on some assets such as terrain, rocks, mountains, as well as vegetational assets such as trees, bushes and flowers. Cores load allocation while adequately distributed still does not provide the kind of performance and processing ability that is needed. Hyperthreading is not even supported properly which is a joke considering its 2015. People who claim that GTA V runs well and the delays showcase their actual necessity are just a bunch of Rockstar fanboys who have nothing to do but to praise Rockstar and their games. I can imagine how awful would this game have been if they were to release it last Autumn. Considering the amount of delays and all the talk about how they are there to enhance and provide the best experience possible, my expectations were drastically higher. Due to this disappointed, GTA VI better be in Vice City and have an amazing story line along with *proper* optimization.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have forgotten to point out numerous other issues which persist within the game.


Hyperthreading works on my i7-4790k. With hyperthreading enabled I have 8 cores with about 80% utilization each. With HT disabled I have 4 cores each pegged at 100% nearly 100% of the time.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V could have been released a year ago in such conditions. I dont see why people praise the game and claim it to be properly optimized and say that it runs well among all kind of different PC configurations, that is just untrue as the game does not perform well and has numerous bugs. First and foremost the settings do not make any sense and do not reflect the actual visual representation in-game as they do not correspond to the stated graphic level. Low is not even available as an option and High while is being mentioned as High looks like low. When the game is set to medium settings it runs worse than on High settings which does not make any sense what so ever. The game constantly drops frames and stutters and not due to the fact that the hardware is not being able to keep up with the game but because the game itself has not been properly optimized. As soon as a lot of assets need to be processed the game starts to drop frames because the allocation of those assets is not being spread out and assigned correspondingly which is all a matter of hardware optimization. RAM management is just bad, despite using 8 GBs of RAM the game is still affected by slow reading or processing of assets and it doesnt matter whether you have 64 GBs of RAM or 16 GBs of RAM, an HDD or a fast SSD. Shadows are an utter joke, not only do they look hideous and are rendered at a dismal distance, they are all also messed up and do are not displayed at their proper trajectory. Textures while being maxed out still look plain awful on some assets such as terrain, rocks, mountains, as well as vegetational assets such as trees, bushes and flowers. Cores load allocation while adequately distributed still does not provide the kind of performance and processing ability that is needed. Hyperthreading is not even supported properly which is a joke considering its 2015. People who claim that GTA V runs well and the delays showcase their actual necessity are just a bunch of Rockstar fanboys who have nothing to do but to praise Rockstar and their games. I can imagine how awful would this game have been if they were to release it last Autumn. Considering the amount of delays and all the talk about how they are there to enhance and provide the best experience possible, my expectations were drastically higher. Due to this disappointed, GTA VI better be in Vice City and have an amazing story line along with *proper* optimization.
> 
> I am pretty sure I have forgotten to point out numerous other issues which persist within the game.


Couldn't have said it better.

In terms of performance, GTA V is a failure on the PC.

The game's performance is so unstable...


----------



## Sheyster

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> In terms of performance, GTA V is a failure on the PC.
> 
> The game's performance is so unstable...


Eh, it's running fine for me. I've run into the bug where the Story mode won't resume and I can't switch characters.







Apparently this was a problem on console too. I googled a possible fix, but no idea if it will work or not.


----------



## Jixr

yeah, its playable for me, but just barely, not anywhere near the polish they were claiming it to be.

The system requirements I knew were too good to be true. playing on a gtx660? I can barely run it on a 970, and turning down the graphics to 'normal' gives me worse performance than running things on high.

I'm sure in time it will be worked out, but I'm trying to decide if I want to hold off for awhile until I start playing online.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sheyster*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Couldn't have said it better.
> 
> In terms of performance, GTA V is a failure on the PC.
> 
> The game's performance is so unstable...
> 
> 
> 
> Eh, it's running fine for me. I've run into the bug where the Story mode won't resume and I can't switch characters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently this was a problem on console too. I googled a possible fix, but no idea if it will work or not.
Click to expand...

Lucky you









Since the patch on last week Tuesday, my game been stuttering and freezing. Talked to Rockstar support and everything they told me to do doesn't fix it. None of the online fixes worked as well. I haven't played in two days so I basically gave up. By the way, before the patch last week, I had already played 70 straight hours since release date without problems. So the patch really messed the game up...at least for me.

My build is similar to the recommendations: i5 2500k. GTX 660, 8GB RAM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its playable for me, but just barely, not anywhere near the polish they were claiming it to be.
> 
> The system requirements I knew were too good to be true. playing on a gtx660? I can barely run it on a 970, and turning down the graphics to 'normal' gives me worse performance than running things on high.
> 
> I'm sure in time it will be worked out, but I'm trying to decide if I want to hold off for awhile until I start playing online.


Something I've noticed is the game plays best at 30 FPS. Anything lower or higher...you will have problems. At least for me.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its playable for me, but just barely, not anywhere near the polish they were claiming it to be.
> 
> The system requirements I knew were too good to be true. playing on a gtx660? I can barely run it on a 970, and turning down the graphics to 'normal' gives me worse performance than running things on high.
> 
> I'm sure in time it will be worked out, but I'm trying to decide if I want to hold off for awhile until I start playing online.


What's your rig? I've played it on ultra high with FXAA, v-sync, and no advanced graphic settings turned on with my 780 and now my 970s with no problems whatsoever.

If people haven't noticed yet the densities and variations are toned down in online versus single player. You'll have a much better experience online max than single player because of this fact.


----------



## lilchronic

I have been running the game just fine. i think this game optimized really well . i have played 100hrs + with out one crash.
Using a GTX 680 have to turn graphics down to medium / high. runs 90 - 120FPS @ 2560x1440


----------



## Silent Scone

I think a lot of the DX errors that aren't down to overclocking are issues with SLI and Maxwell/driver. Although I'm not all that bothered, I've had maybe 2 or 3 driver recovery errors in 70 odd hours.


----------



## DoomDash

I still just wish the car system in the single player game was a little better. I would love to restore lost or blown up cars I built, so I can use them on missions without fear of completely losing it.

Also the mod system is great, but it could be even better if they just spent a tad more time on it. I would love to see even more details and adjustments. This game is extremely fun, even just driving around.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> I still just wish the car system in the single player game was a little better. I would love to restore lost or blown up cars I built, so I can use them on missions without fear of completely losing it.
> 
> Also the mod system is great, but it could be even better if they just spent a tad more time on it. I would love to see even more details and adjustments. This game is extremely fun, even just driving around.


Lost cars can be reclaimed at the impound (white car icon on the map). They won't lose any mods you have made to them.


----------



## pioneerisloud

Hmmm, my 7970 handles the game fine at 4960 x 1600, using mostly "very high" settings and DX10.1. If I use DX11, no matter what settings.......its unplayable.

My 750Ti though (with an i5 3330).....wow what a mess. That entire rig is bone stock too. Texture glitches, game crashes constantly. It's a completely fresh install too (I literally just built it). But yet old trusty sig rig can play it fine (granted with lowered settings.....but I have a very high resolution).

I'm honestly very disappointed with my $60. I knew......KNEW I shouldn't have bought it until it was on sale. I just couldn't resist because of how everybody on here was claiming it was running so good.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Just bought the game on steam


----------



## MerkageTurk

How is the handling?

I prefer gta iv handling and by looking at some videos it seems gta v is arcade


----------



## opt33

As long as some people are not having issues with a game, there is a chance you wont. As long as some are having issues, there is a chance you will. Reading through the far cry 4 thread kept me from buying it for a couple weeks, than I bought it anyway expecting to have problems, played it all the way through without a crash. Ending up really liking that game, played it through 3.5x so far.

GTA V, I had problems at first with my new titanX, but it was an issue on my end with unstable bios/OC or corrupted drivers from benching or both, more of learning settings on a new GPU issue. Now I have 25+ hours straight without a crash, and game plays fine. Some minor things I would change with it, but I have enjoyed playing it.

If a game works for someone, they may state game is great which it is from their experience. If game crashes or runs poorly, they state game is poorly coded and sucks, which is their experience (unless they have unstable gpu/cpu or other end user issue).

To me the utility for these threads is when having problems, looking for solutions that worked for others. But for actually deciding to buy the game or not these threads are almost useless.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How is the handling?
> 
> I prefer gta iv handling and by looking at some videos it seems gta v is arcade


In GTA IV you did have to brake a lot earlier if you wanted your car to stop without hitting a wall, but I don't think the driving is that arcade-y in GTA V(in arcade racers curbs have no impact on cars, in GTA V they can make you lose control completely) most people are really bad drivers and don't seem to use the brakes at all and thus they go flying everywhere but if you drive in a more realistic way, you will often get to your destination faster than others especially in the city, some cars can turn unrealistically fast without flipping though, for example the Vacca.

Unrelated: I opened a request ticket with Rockstar Support and 3 days later they return to me with an automated message /facepalm
If it's an automated message then why didn't they just send that you know, automatically when I first opened the ticket


Spoiler: Rockstar Support



Hi Zoltanar,

You recently submitted a ticket regarding Grand Theft Auto V for PC. Based on the Issue Type you selected or the content of your issue description, we wanted to check in with you to see if you still needed help from us considering your issue may have been patched, or you may have found a solution otherwise on our Support Site at the GTAV PC Knowledge Base (https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/sections/200665973). If you believe you're receiving this message incorrectly, simply respond to this email or update your ticket on the Support site to let us know, and we'll be happy to help you individually.

We've posted self-help solutions for many of the common problems reported by players:

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/sections/200665973

In particular, if you are having installation issues, problems with crashing/freezing, or general issues with graphics,

Launch the game now while connected to the Internet to ensure you get the patch. It will be automatically applied if you don't have it. Patches address many issues reported by players, and you can review the change lists here: https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/sections/200102328
Install the software prerequisites manually using the links found on this page: https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/articles/203458663
Update your drivers to the versions shown here: https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/articles/205407407
Double-check your system specs to make sure they meet the minimum requirements shown here: https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/articles/203428177
If you have checked all of the above and the issue still occurs, we sincerely apologize for the delay. Please respond to this message and a Technical Support Agent will review your ticket and get back to you as soon as possible.

Thank you for your patience,

Rockstar Support


----------



## Rykoshet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> How is the handling?
> 
> I prefer gta iv handling and by looking at some videos it seems gta v is arcade


Realistic driving (and explosions) are a lot less fun when playing an online cage match with friends.

Like the ragdoll physics...faceplanting has never been so much fun!


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I don't really enjoy playing as a murderous psycho path myself. Not that I enjoy playing as mopey middle aged fart much either, but when I first met Trevor I was like "what I have to play as this guy, this is a guy I want to kill not be". As the game went on I was less annoyed by Trevor, but I still don't really enjoy playing him. Thats the problem with this GTA IMO. Its hard to root for such lame characters. I dont want to see Trevor succeed I want to see him buried in the desert. Nicho Belik on the other hand gets my support all day long.
> 
> Really though there are some other pretty serious problems with the campaign. All of the big heist missions take away most of the players control.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Blitz Play mission for example. Instead of putting you in the garbage truck and letting you try and ram over armored car, the truck is basically lined up perfectly for you through a miny cutscene and all you need to do is push X until the next cutscene starts where the armored card is pushed over. There is only one way to complete this section and it is to progress on rails from one cutscene to the next.
> 
> I remeber a mssion from GTA III where a mafia boss is exiting a restraunt and you need to kill him. You could get on a build an sniper him, or you could plant explosives on his car, or you could set up a road block a little way down the street and attack him on his exit path. It was up to you to figure out how to complete the mission. Such freedom has been sucked out of GTA V and instead replaced with a bunch of silly 'movie heists' where all actual player choice has been replaced with the illusion of choice through the mission setup, which basically just dictates which cutscenes the heists will be punctuated by.
> 
> Also the story is completely lame. I couldn't get through it on the PS3 as I got tired of playing as a bunch of pushovers working for the FIB. Hopefully something happens towards the end of the game to restore dignity to the characters, because these are basically the least likable heroes of any GTA game. End rant.


To be honest it sounds like you really don't like this game, in which case I would recommend just not playing it.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> I dont want to see Trevor succeed I want to see him buried in the desert. Nicho Belik on the other hand gets my support all day long.


Yeah, because an organized crime hired gun out for vengeance for his family is soooo morally superior to a bank robber betrayed and abandoned by his friends.


----------



## jamarns

All of the games are focused around killing and stealing, so I have no problem with Trevor. At least he fits the profile of a homicidal kleptomaniac, I don't play GTA to get swept up in a heartfelt story of a poor soul who unwittingly becomes a thief and murderer. Plus if I'm quite honest Trevor's commentary just makes me laugh, he's got a twisted sense of humor.


----------



## Stilldawn

Just want to ask what is everyone's favorite cars?

I haven't gotten far yet (maybe 35%) but I'm loving the Coil haha, just seems super fast and responsive, while noiseless lol.


----------



## Inelastic

When I first installed the game, I was getting random crashes all the time; every 5-15 mins in either story or online mode. Doing a clean install of the video drivers fixed most of it for me. Since then I get one maybe every 4th or 5th time I go to play. I'm not sure what's causing it since it gives an unknown module as the fault. It could be my cpu overclock or my multiple monitor setup, or something else I can't think of. When I'm playing, it runs great. No stuttering or anything. There's too many settings to list, but I'm mostly maxed out on the basic graphics settings at 1080P (using MSAA 2x and TXAA for AA but all others maxed) and about middle of the road on the advanced settings; basically I just set it so I'm maxing out my vram as far as the recommended settings go. I'm getting low 40s on fps in the heavy foliage areas and around 80fps in the city. My rig is the 350D in my sig. The only change is that I now have a 42" TV hooked up as a 3rd monitor.


----------



## jamarns

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Inelastic*
> 
> When I first installed the game, I was getting random crashes all the time; every 5-15 mins in either story or online mode. Doing a clean install of the video drivers fixed most of it for me. Since then I get one maybe every 4th or 5th time I go to play. I'm not sure what's causing it since it gives an unknown module as the fault. It could be my cpu overclock or my multiple monitor setup, or something else I can't think of. When I'm playing, it runs great. No stuttering or anything. There's too many settings to list, but I'm mostly maxed out on the basic graphics settings at 1080P (using MSAA 2x and TXAA for AA but all others maxed) and about middle of the road on the advanced settings; basically I just set it so I'm maxing out my vram as far as the recommended settings go. I'm getting low 40s on fps in the heavy foliage areas and around 80fps in the city. My rig is the 350D in my sig. The only change is that I now have a 42" TV hooked up as a 3rd monitor.


I've found removing all my overclocks stopped 90% of the crashing that was occurring, particularly with my video card overclock.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jamarns*
> 
> I've found removing all my overclocks stopped 90% of the crashing that was occurring, particularly with my video card overclock.


I've heard that this game doesn't like overclocking. I don't have my video card overclocked, but I have my I5-3570K overclocked to 4.8GHz so it's entirely possible that's the cause since when I look in the Event Viewer it lists "unknown" as the faulting module. I'm just too lazy to boot into the bios to turn it off everytime I go to play and it's not that big of a deal anymore. The clean driver install took care of almost all of my crashes. It rarely happens now.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Just want to ask what is everyone's favorite cars?
> 
> I haven't gotten far yet (maybe 35%) but I'm loving the Coil haha, just seems super fast and responsive, while noiseless lol.


My Vacca (Gallardo/MP4-12C) used to be my favorite as it is very fast, has like the second best handling and on top of that it is cheap (240k) and rare since it doesn't spawn and almost no one else has them (I've only seen someone else on one).
I also really liked the Vapid Guardian, 4+2 seater Pickup, just fun to drive it around, it is very big. I really like the noiseless aspect of the Coil too and you can turn off your lights and creep up on people.
I find it very annoying that most people drive the Zentorno but I think it's because you can't be shot in the head from behind, and the Kuruma is really annoying because you can't kill the driver with bullets even if you aim at the unprotected bits in the windows, you just gotta bomb them and pay the insurance. I really want to buy more cars but right now I'm saving for a helicopter.


----------



## Vlasov_581




----------



## invincible20xx

was hoping to max this game out at 1080p with 60 fps constant but this is not happening i drop alot in the 40's








time to upgrade maybe ?


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> was hoping to max this game out at 1080p with 60 fps constant but this is not happening i drop alot in the 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to upgrade maybe ?


How are you dipping so low with 2 290s? That's CRAZY, maybe better CPU at this point, like 4790k

Don't quote me of course, thought two 290s would crush anything as of now. Wonder if CPU has hit the limit for 2 cards and bottlenecking it


----------



## RaleighStClair

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> was hoping to max this game out at 1080p with 60 fps constant but this is not happening i drop alot in the 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to upgrade maybe ?


....or just lower a couple settings that have almost zero visual impact? Here is an Geforce Graphics Settings Guide that shows a number of settings and displays their differences. Some of the higher performance impact settings show _almost zero_ difference and is even stated in the article "there is really no point in using this setting" etc,.

I would do this first.


----------



## NFL

How well does an OC'd 860K handle the game? Looking at buying one and pairing it with a GTX 960 4GB but I'm having a hard time finding any benchmarks for it.


----------



## invincible20xx

ok guys let me try, i was thinking maybe i can just use the maximum setting on every single slider and call it a day i have the GPUs for it but no ...


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anybody got screen shots comparing Ultra to Very High?


Lots of information + comparisons here:http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide

has anyone got it to run smoothly at 96fps? what configuration /settings?


----------



## ski-bum

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> ok guys let me try, i was thinking maybe i can just use the maximum setting on every single slider and call it a day i have the GPUs for it but no ...


Has to be the CPU or not enough RAM.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stilldawn*
> 
> Just want to ask what is everyone's favorite cars?
> 
> I haven't gotten far yet (maybe 35%) but I'm loving the Coil haha, just seems super fast and responsive, while noiseless lol.


I have a few cars I really like.

My red Stingers are easily my favorite, I love the old-school Ferrari looks and the awesome velocity stacks under the clear engine cover on the GT. Second on my list is a toss up between my bright yellow Sabre Turbo with the blower and wheelie bars, and my orange Superbird-look alike Phoenix.

But I usually tool around in my dark purple Insurgent since freemode is full of people trying to kill you, and I love being able to shrug off an RPG and run the shooter over.









I'm one of those crazies with a bunch of cars, in addition to the ones listed below, I have:

Duneloader (These things are monsters off road)
Sandking XL (For my character's inner dudebro... what? She's a tomboy.)
Surfer (Bright red with white, dish wheels, whitewall tires. Classic VW van look)
Regina (Red neon underlights, white-wall tires, and suitcases in the roof rack!)
Coil Convertible
Felon GT
Ruiner
Bati 801 (One day I'll ride this without dying in a car collision. One day.)
Sanchez
Buccaneer

I am furious that I can't get the Dukes because it's a 360/PS3 only vehicle.


----------



## Stealth Pyros

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its playable for me, but just barely, not anywhere near the polish they were claiming it to be.
> 
> The system requirements I knew were too good to be true. playing on a gtx660? I can barely run it on a 970, and turning down the graphics to 'normal' gives me worse performance than running things on high.
> 
> I'm sure in time it will be worked out, but I'm trying to decide if I want to hold off for awhile until I start playing online.


Umm... game is running flawlessly for me at 1440p, almost completely maxed out (the "extra" settings off, no AA because I don't need it). The only performance issue I've ever had was the pause screen map lagging very badly, and that's been fixed for about a week. The benchmark runs steady 59-60fps for me (I use Afterburner's limiter at 60fps).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stealth Pyros*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> yeah, its playable for me, but just barely, not anywhere near the polish they were claiming it to be.
> 
> The system requirements I knew were too good to be true. playing on a gtx660? I can barely run it on a 970, and turning down the graphics to 'normal' gives me worse performance than running things on high.
> 
> I'm sure in time it will be worked out, but I'm trying to decide if I want to hold off for awhile until I start playing online.
> 
> 
> 
> Umm... game is running flawlessly for me at 1440p, almost completely maxed out (the "extra" settings off, no AA because I don't need it). The only performance issue I've ever had was the pause screen map lagging very badly, and that's been fixed for about a week. The benchmark runs steady 59-60fps for me (I use Afterburner's limiter at 60fps).
Click to expand...

Setting everything to very high except textures grants me a smooth 40-60 FPS, I say smooth because it feels like it's running at a higher frame rate and theres almost 0 input lag, and this is on a card a notch below the recommended specs.


----------



## TheMafia

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> I bought the retail box.... collector style.....and I install this for hours and finally get it going and I just have major issues with socialclub not being able to connect to the servers..
> 
> 1. socialclub gave me the code 1 cant connect
> -manually installed latest
> -was able to connect and log in
> 
> 2. socialclub launcher tells me I need to patch the game (5gb - don't know what version that is)
> -starts downloading, 40mb hits, msg comes up saying "connection to download server lost"
> -repeats a few times until it gives up
> -restarting it, pausing it and so on just restarts the patch from 0mb
> 
> anyone else get this or get around this?


Its easy to miss, so I wanted to repost this so newer viewers who might have a solution can see


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Setting everything to very high except textures grants me a smooth 40-60 FPS, I say smooth because it feels like it's running at a higher frame rate and theres almost 0 input lag, and this is on a card a notch below the recommended specs.


gtx 970, 1440p screen here.
my opinion is exactly the same as the guy above.. my screen is even running at 96hz, but 40 / 60fps feels super super smooth. I've used the geforce experience settings, then turned MSAA 2x on and turned a bit of other settings down following the guide on geforce.com


----------



## yukkerz

I have no problems with the game myself, and I am really surprised how it runs on 4k with my single 970 with everything on high. 40-55fps and sometimes dips in the 30s. The only problem I keep running into is when I am done playing the game and I exit. My computer is sluggish and I cannot watch any videos. Its like the video drivers are screwed. I have to restart my pc everytime. (thank god that only takes a good 5 seconds) but still very annoying. Anyone else with this problem?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> Lots of information + comparisons here:http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide
> 
> has anyone got it to run smoothly at 96fps? what configuration /settings?


Runs awesome on mine at 96hz... no stutters or hitching. Occasionally I'll go in to the high 80's for a second but I wouldn't know it had I not been doing a benchmark lol. This is only using 2 of my 290's at stock clocks in xfire. I've ran it in tri-fire and it's exactly the same so either way is fine.

1440p w/ Vsync on

all on very high except grass is set to high and reflection msaa is off. Post on ultra, reflections on ultra, and dof on and all. FXAA no msaa. AO on high. Legitimately runs like a champ. Incredibly happy with it! Shadows on high and softest settings. (sorry if that's jumbled and confusing, I can post a SS when I get home tonight).

Game looks so smooth at 96hz (and above of course).


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> was hoping to max this game out at 1080p with 60 fps constant but this is not happening i drop alot in the 40's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> time to upgrade maybe ?


There's no reason for this, I get 96fps locked with vsync using only two of my 290's in xfire. If I were you I'd leave MSI AB or FRAPS or whatever OSD you like turned off and disable your pagefile if you have a good amount of ram. Try that and see how she runs.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> ok guys let me try, i was thinking maybe i can just use the maximum setting on every single slider and call it a day i have the GPUs for it but no ...


Everything on the main graphics page as far as sliders go you can max out. On the advanced graphics tab though, you better have a grunt cpu for increasing extended distance scaling and shadows. Only thing I use on the advanced page is long shadows turned on. That's it.


----------



## BlackVenom

Anyone have trouble with folliage and some other models popping in and out at certain distances? Occasionally when offroading there's essentially a circle around the player that is low detail and the rest is hit or miss. It's not too noticeable in the city, though.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Have to read through 220 posts so I am unsure if this has been posted.

However, Steam overlay worked today for me with the non-steam game. Is it working for others too?


----------



## feznz

Game works fine for me 5760x1080 with my sig rig able to maintain 50FPS+


----------



## DoomDash

Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


Yep.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


Yes.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


Hell yes! Anything less would be uncivilized!


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


M/KB - On foot and ground driving

360 Controller - Flight


----------



## Smanci

If I have to shoot something, mouse. For every single other thing, a 360 pad. Plays way better with a controller.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> There's no reason for this, I get 96fps locked with vsync using only two of my 290's in xfire. If I were you I'd leave MSI AB or FRAPS or whatever OSD you like turned off and disable your pagefile if you have a good amount of ram. Try that and see how she runs.


maybe cause u have a better processor ?

when i max out the extended draw distance i get 40fps only with my sig rig while the gpus being pushed just @ 60 ~ 70% each

also can u do it wth 8x msaa ?


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> maybe cause u have a better processor ?
> 
> when i max out the extended draw distance i get 40fps only with my sig rig while the gpus being pushed just @ 60 ~ 70% each
> 
> also can u do it wth 8x msaa ?


I have HT turned off so really only using 6 threads. I can test with 8xmsaa but not sure why you would want that? I guess I could knock mine down to 1080p and MSAA and see. Extended draw distance is all cpu, that's why your usage on gpus won't go up.

I'll mess with it later and report back. I typically get around 80+ % at stock clocks with only 2 cards running, guess the higher res helps.


----------



## dmasteR

Final Heist in GTA:Online, left with a $1.25 Million, and kept it even when we got on the bikes!

At the end, we lost less than 20K, which is the best I've done on this so far!



Anyone able to beat this?


----------



## Screwball

Around 30 FPS on normal/high settings 1920*1080 on the following specs~

ATI HD 4890 2GB

4690k @ 4.6ghz

12GB Ram DDR3 1600

Windows 8.1

Can average around 40+ FPS on normal 1920*1080.


----------



## stickg1

Buddy I think it might be time for a GPU upgrade, and I don't know how I feel about the mismatched RAM DIMMs. Well I do know how I feel, and I don't recommend it. Try to keep all sticks of the same density and timings.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Buddy I think it might be time for a GPU upgrade, and I don't know how I feel about the mismatched RAM DIMMs. Well I do know how I feel, and I don't recommend it. Try to keep all sticks of the same density and timings.


I feel like with that 4690k he is slowly but surely working up to replacing it.


----------



## stickg1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I feel like with that 4690k he is slowly but surely working up to replacing it.


Agreed, I think he recently upgraded from 1366 or 1156 and is riding it out. But with a $200-$300 GPU it could make a world of difference.


----------



## Screwball

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stickg1*
> 
> Agreed, I think he recently upgraded from 1366 or 1156 and is riding it out. But with a $200-$300 GPU it could make a world of difference.


Actually i upgraded from a AMD Phenom X4 9850 @ 3GHZ









I am waiting for the r9 390.


----------



## invincible20xx

thinking about going 6 core or 8 core processor to be able to max out the "extended draw distance setting" right now my rig struggles if i use more than 2 notches of that on my sig rig ....

but i wanna know does this specific option benefits from a higher end more cores processor can somebody test or chime in on that matter ?

my 3770k goes up to like 90% on all threads if i max out that specific option


----------



## NYMD

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


Mouse + keyboard + G27. Driving with the wheel and pedals is really... really... awesome.


----------



## edo101

Is 8GB of system RAM enough for this game? I am playing on my 6GB x58 systems and the game keeps crashing now because of low system memory.

As far as fps, mine have improved with a new powersupply and overclocked CPU


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Is 8GB of system RAM enough for this game? I am playing on my 6GB x58 systems and the game keeps crashing now because of low system memory.
> 
> As far as fps, mine have improved with a new powersupply and overclocked CPU


I have 6GB and I've never had any errors or crashes.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Anyone playing this with a mouse and keyboard?


Anything else would just be rude.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Anything else would just be rude.


Hah, I actually am playing it on my 360 controller and I couldn't image playing this game on mouse and keyboard. That is actually why I asked, because I tested it out and it just felt un-natural to me.

Granted I grew up playing 3rd person games on console.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## xSociety

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hah, I actually am playing it on my 360 controller and I couldn't image playing this game on mouse and keyboard. That is actually why I asked, because I tested it out and it just felt un-natural to me.
> 
> Granted I grew up playing 3rd person games on console.


I grew up playing everything on a controller too, now I use mouse and keyboard for everything but racing games. Just as any PC gamer should.


----------



## DoomDash

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> I grew up playing everything on a controller too, now I use mouse and keyboard for everything but racing games. Just as any PC gamer should.


I grew up on both, and for some games there was never a debate that mouse and keyboard were better for me, but 3rd person and obviously fighters still feel better to me on pad.

Though I do remember enjoying Max Payne 1 on mouse and keyboard.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> I have 6GB and I've never had any errors or crashes.


yeah I'm good now. I installed a replacement PSU because mine is was dying and I had to remove some sticks. Looks like one of them was not down all the way so only 4GB was showing up. So with very high to ultra settings, GTA 5 cannot run on 4Gb.

Its all good now, running for an hour with 6GB of ram


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OmegaRED.*
> 
> So weird...I have two computers and the lesser spec'd machine runs the game better. Nearly identical settings on both machines but the lesser gpus are pushing 60+ fps more often must be the intel cpu no way the 650tis should be so powerful. It's smooth as butter! Both running SweetFX .
> 
> Machine 1:
> [email protected] GTX 650TI 2GB SLI (stock) Mix of very high and high settings 1080p--->120hz monitor
> 
> Machine 2:
> [email protected] GTX 660TI 2GB SLI: (OC'd) Mix of very high and high settings 1080p---->60hz Plasma tv
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention your FX-6 is clocked lower the FX in general is slower for this game. (And of course, it's an 6 series, I wouldn't reccomend anything lower than the 83xx for gaming what so ever)
Click to expand...

Thubbie should be just fine imho. I don't rec anything less than 1055 unless you've got a monster overclock and are running extreme cooling. No AIOs. We're talking Phase, Water Cooling or something that can bring those temps down enough to allow a solid 24/7 stable Clock. Although I think that 955BE an above should be more than capable.

Intel will do better simply due to Hyper Threading which AMD doesn't do.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xSociety*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hah, I actually am playing it on my 360 controller and I couldn't image playing this game on mouse and keyboard. That is actually why I asked, because I tested it out and it just felt un-natural to me.
> 
> Granted I grew up playing 3rd person games on console.
> 
> 
> 
> I grew up playing everything on a controller too, now I use mouse and keyboard for everything but racing games. Just as any PC gamer should.
Click to expand...

Meh; I think you should use whatever works for you. I'm old and as much as I like KB gaming for FPS and RPG games, sometimes my fingers just aren't up to the task and I grab my trusty 360 controller that I painted myself. It's only gonna get worse not better so yeah that's probably what I will be using over KB an mouse.









~Ceadder


----------



## kill

Well ive been issues since the latest patch. Using my sig rig while driving around my CPU(4690K) is maxed out 100% and both GPUs are sitting at 29%-35%

FPS sit around 55 and ANY setting still uses same usage and same fps...


----------



## LandonAaron

Well did some experimenting with different graphic settings tonight and found the silver bullet for my machine. Turning down the refresh rate in game from 96hz to 60hz did away with 90% of my stuttering. The GPU usage is totally different with this setting. Running two 290x's, previously I would generally have one at like 80% usage and the other at 40%, and now one is maxed at 100% and the other will bounce back and forth between 0% and 100%. Also both cards are downclocking now when previously they would stay right at there set OC.

Also, tested with MSAA. With shadows set to High I can go up to 4x MSAA comfortably, but as soon as shadows are turned up to Very High it absolutely kills performance with MSAA enabled, turn off MSAA and performance is fine again with Very High shadows. This is the setting I ended up choosing.

I suggest to anyone running > 60hz to try turning the refresh rate down in game to see if that alleviates their stuttering. Note the problem was never with the FPS which would generally be right at 96FPS at least 80% of the time, it just stuttered hard.


----------



## phillyd

I've been getting terrible performance with the spectre. Running 1440p through a 3770k (which I've returned to stock) and a 290x underwater (also stock). 8GB of ram at 1866. I'm running Windows 10 technical preview. I've tried both the omega and beta drivers. I've got it turned much lower than I should need to. High textures, low/medium shades and effects. It's still really choppy when I'm driving quickly. Temps are fine. Any ideas?


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I've been getting terrible performance with the spectre. Running 1440p through a 3770k (which I've returned to stock) and a 290x underwater (also stock). 8GB of ram at 1866. I'm running Windows 10 technical preview. I've tried both the omega and beta drivers. I've got it turned much lower than I should need to. High textures, low/medium shades and effects. It's still really choppy when I'm driving quickly. Temps are fine. Any ideas?


Mostlikely a bad patch came out. I have everything on the lowest and it still is a mess on my rig. THAT cant be right.


----------



## DividebyZERO

So silly question, i get game crash when i hit ESC for pause/menu, and when i run the in game benchmark it goes to desktop at the end of the bench? Is it supposed to exit on conclusion of benchmark to desktop?

Edit: i should add it completes a log file for the benchmark after it finishes


----------



## phillyd

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Mostlikely a bad patch came out. I have everything on the lowest and it still is a mess on my rig. THAT cant be right.


I doubt it. My friend is running an almost identical rig with no issues (even has W10). It has been running like that for the last couple weeks IIRC. Could be settings, drivers, hardware or W10 though.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DividebyZERO*
> 
> So silly question, i get game crash when i hit ESC for pause/menu, and when i run the in game benchmark it goes to desktop at the end of the bench? Is it supposed to exit on conclusion of benchmark to desktop?
> 
> Edit: i should add it completes a log file for the benchmark after it finishes


It happens with me too. I dont think they've made it so it goes to the menu yet.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> I doubt it. My friend is running an almost identical rig with no issues (even has W10). It has been running like that for the last couple weeks IIRC. Could be settings, drivers, hardware or W10 though.


Interesting. Probably a conflict then. I will be trying out the W10 preview soon anyway so a fresh partition will hopefully fix it. Its sad that my laptop plays better at higher settings than my desktop


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> thinking about going 6 core or 8 core processor to be able to max out the "extended draw distance setting" right now my rig struggles if i use more than 2 notches of that on my sig rig ....
> 
> but i wanna know does this specific option benefits from a higher end more cores processor can somebody test or chime in on that matter ?
> 
> my 3770k goes up to like 90% on all threads if i max out that specific option


Did a quick test with x8 msaa with all my other settings as stated before. This is 1080p with only two of my 290's running. Core is at 1000 but mem is the same. The lowest I could get it was right at 60fps. driving around was smooth and mostly in the high 70's low 80's. No stutters.

As soon as I backed off the msaa to x4 it stayed pegged at 96hz with gpu to spare. These two shots are at my low point. X8 msaa and X4 msaa.

If I think about it I'll turn HT back on and test the extended draw distance. It still takes a hit on these bigger cpu's no doubt.

Btw, unified GPU usage is on that's why only one % is shown. That represents both basically maxed out in the first pic.

8x (forgot to turn off sweetfx, no effect on fps)


4x


1440p


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Ok, HT on and extended distance maxed out. Basically with HT on I get same fps with extended distance scaling all the way up so it does help quite a bit because that one setting alone makes a pretty massive difference.. although I don't think it's worth it one bit. Still get pop in


----------



## DividebyZERO

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> It happens with me too. I dont think they've made it so it goes to the menu yet.
> Interesting. Probably a conflict then. I will be trying out the W10 preview soon anyway so a fresh partition will hopefully fix it. Its sad that my laptop plays better at higher settings than my desktop


Super thanks! Nice to meet a fellow OCN member from Jacksonville Florida - same location here myself!

Not sure if anyone has posted much on anything over 8 cores, given im running an extreme resolution i don't know it will help much for lower resolutions. Anyways here is a peek shot with osd, im running 30-50ish @ 6400x3600 on 12c/24t



according to my OSD in the top left, its only using around 6 cores.

i guess i need to try newer drivers to fix the CTD when in game hitting ESC. Unless its a known issue.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hah, I actually am playing it on my 360 controller and I couldn't image playing this game on mouse and keyboard. That is actually why I asked, because I tested it out and it just felt un-natural to me.
> 
> Granted I grew up playing 3rd person games on console.


i play it with my mouse and keyboard on foot , a hell of a lot better for precise shooting and combat + xbox 360 controller for driving because of the gas triggers


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Ok, HT on and extended distance maxed out. Basically with HT on I get same fps with extended distance scaling all the way up so it does help quite a bit because that one setting alone makes a pretty massive difference.. although I don't think it's worth it one bit. Still get pop in


bro i don't understand does the extra 2 cores make a difference for maxing out that specific slider ?

my 3770k @ 4.4 with that setting maxed absolutely caps my fps @ around 45







with 2 x 290's @ 1000 mhz each


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> bro i don't understand does the extra 2 cores make a difference for maxing out that specific slider ?
> 
> my 3770k @ 4.4 with that setting maxed absolutely caps my fps @ around 45
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with 2 x 290's @ 1000 mhz each


Think of it as 4 extra threads, but I guess it does. If I left my monitor at 60hz I might actually play with that slider cranked up. The problem, though, comes from draw call choke most likely. My cpu usage isn't really that high.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrWhiteRX7*
> 
> Think of it as 4 extra threads, but I guess it does. If I left my monitor at 60hz I might actually play with that slider cranked up. The problem, though, comes from draw call choke most likely. My cpu usage isn't really that high.


i want to know if u can keep a minimum of 60 fps @ 1080p at all times with 2 R9 290's with extended draw distance and 2x msaa with your 6 core cpu

because that's the setting that i want to play at but looks like it's not gonna happen with my current sig rig

i have a 3rd r9 290 around and an 1250w psu that i can use but that will also require me to upgrade my cpu + mobo to a 6 core chip so i wanna make sure if such an upgrade can make me absolutely max this game out @ 1080p with the extended draw distance maxed and 8x msaa


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> i want to know if u can keep a minimum of 60 fps @ 1080p at all times with 2 R9 290's with extended draw distance and 2x msaa with your 6 core cpu
> 
> because that's the setting that i want to play at but looks like it's not gonna happen with my current sig rig
> 
> i have a 3rd r9 290 around and an 1250w psu that i can use but that will also require me to upgrade my cpu + mobo to a 6 core chip so i wanna make sure if such an upgrade can make me absolutely max this game out @ 1080p with the extended draw distance maxed and 8x msaa


Max extended with 2x msaa shouldn't be an issue but I'll test it later. 8x msaa I saw a low of 60 in that outskirt area but it could potentially go lower in to the 50s. I honestly can't see a difference from 4x msaa to 8x msaa and that's on a 27". I'll test it again tomorrow and post results.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hah, I actually am playing it on my 360 controller and I couldn't image playing this game on mouse and keyboard. That is actually why I asked, because I tested it out and it just felt un-natural to me.
> 
> Granted I grew up playing 3rd person games on console.


Personally, I use both. I use KB+M for when I'm running around and my Wii U Pro controller for when I'm driving.


----------



## kill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kill*
> 
> Well ive been issues since the latest patch. Using my sig rig while driving around my CPU(4690K) is maxed out 100% and both GPUs are sitting at 29%-35%
> 
> FPS sit around 55 and ANY setting still uses same usage and same fps...


To those who have my issue above. I previously was on the lowest settings and was only getting the above fps andusage.
I installed Win10 preview on a seperate partition and linked my steam library over(Did not reinstall game) and now my CPU usage is average 50%-70% with the game maxed(except AA) driving around. My previous OS was 8.1. I have yet to check my GPU usage and fps but the game is smooth as butter. Its late for me so i will check everything again tomorrow(later today after sleep)


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DoomDash*
> 
> Hah, I actually am playing it on my 360 controller and I couldn't image playing this game on mouse and keyboard. That is actually why I asked, because I tested it out and it just felt un-natural to me.
> 
> Granted I grew up playing 3rd person games on console.


I grew up playing consoles to but ever since I joined the PC master race I haven't used a controller since and honestly couldn't go back.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I am running fine 4xaa maxed out with advanced settings and 120hz 1080p

Between 60-90


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> I grew up playing consoles to but ever since I joined the PC master race I haven't used a controller since and honestly couldn't go back.


But when it comes to input/output devices, what makes a PC better than a console is that you have the choice to use many more devices so you're just throwing that away, driving in any game with a keyboard is much less enjoyable than with a controller. In GTA, driving cars with a keyboard isn't that bad but flying helicopters and driving motorbikes sucks with a keyboard.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

I can't see how people can play GTA with kb/m. Just feels so unnatural. More power to ya if you like it but I go strictly gamepad.


----------



## LandonAaron

Yeah when I first started playing GTA I tried using the KB/M for on foot and and controller for driving, but I've slowly started using the controller more and more, and now I only use the keyboard mouse during intense firefights. The on-foot controls just don't feel right with the KB/M, I find myself walking into alot of walls, but nothing beats the precision of mouse when its time for some head shots.


----------



## LandonAaron

I just downloaded a new patch, anybody have a changelog?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> I can't see how people can play GTA with kb/m. Just feels so unnatural. More power to ya if you like it but I go strictly gamepad.


Mouse and Keyboard is amazing for aiming. I always feel like I am handicapped when I play games that require aiming and I have to play with a gamepad. Everything else is probably fine with a Controller, but overall GTA V felt amazing with M&KB and I played with gamepads since NES









I actually started GTA V on PS3 at a friends house but needed to stop after 3 hours, because shooting was so arduous with a controller and I am no auto-aim kinda guy.


----------



## LandonAaron

Is there an auto aim setting on PC version?


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Is there an auto aim setting on PC version?


no idea, but when you play with controller probably.


----------



## phillyd

I play KB and mouse but pilot/drive with a 360 controller.


----------



## Zoltanar

You can choose your aim setting, there's a bunch of options like aim assist - partial, manual, and others, I'm pretty sure it covers both controller and mouse and you can't select it individually (not sure about this) but in GTA Online aiming with anything will take the aim setting for that session, if you join GTA Online from single player with no aim assist, you will join a session with no aim assist, however when going into jobs and such, you might get a popup saying that the job lobby is in a different setting and it will change if you join.


----------



## NYMD

No one else is using a driving wheel + pedals and kb/m? surprising!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Is there an auto aim setting on PC version?


Only with a controller and you need to switch it on.

In the pause menu, go to settings --> gamepad --> auto aim

There are 3 auto aim settings (IIRC), hardlock (locks your aim at a person), softlock (locks your aim at that person for a couple of seconds or until you move the analogue stick away), jump to (can't remember if this was one of them, IIRC it's free aim, but when you aim towards someone, the reticle jumps near the person much like the auto aim in CoD/BF on consoles).


----------



## opt33

After driving countless hours in Far cry, and other games, driving/running/shooting all seems natural with kb/mouse. In most cars, I can drive full speed rarely braking just before sharp turns, rarely crashing. I havent touched a controller ? maybe used one for 5 mins in my life somewhere? so would probably be useless in my hands. For immersion purposes, I would love to have a steering wheel/pedals...sounds awesome, though even that would probably take some relearning...but just for one or two games not sure if I would buy one...but if end up with more games that would use one, then maybe.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I am running fine 4xaa maxed out with advanced settings and 120hz 1080p
> 
> Between 60-90


is that completely maxed out ? with just 1 290x ? doesn't seem possible bro ...


----------



## zealord

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> is that completely maxed out ? with just 1 290x ? doesn't seem possible bro ...


Nah that is not possible. I have 4x msaa, shadow and grass on high, *no* advanced options and have pretty solid 60~ and at very few areas drops to 55 with my R9 290X.


----------



## Kingkau

This is what I found from today's patch.

New patch out:

Full patch notes below:

- Vehicles in your garage can no longer be accidentally replaced with vehicles from the street.
-Improved stability and fixed several crashes and hangs while transitioning between Jobs in GTA Online.
-Fixed an issue where certain players were unable to exit their garages while inside of a personal vehicle.
-Fixed an issue where the game could freeze if you were robbing a store while someone else was attempting to buy snacks there.
-A rare issue has been fixed where some players received a "Purchase Failed" error when attempting to buy apartments.
-Fixed an issue where players would be asked to quit the game while using text chat in Golf and pressing the "E" key.
-GTA Online characters can now be added to your shortlist in the Rockstar Editor.
-Fixed several clipping issues that occurred when taking Snapmatic selfies.
-One-on-One Vehicle Deathmatches in Free Roam will now properly spawn all participants in vehicles.
-Fixed a Steam-only issue where you could not alt-tab back into GTAV if you alt-tabbed out while the Steam overlay was active.
-Various fixes to bring improved patch download speeds.
-Improvements to matchmaking so players that have good connections to each other are matched together more frequently.
-Fixed a Steam-only issue where players could not use Mexican Spanish as a subtitle language.
-General stability fixes for director mode and video editor.
-Various crash fixes.
-Fixes for issues caused by launching the game in offline mode.


----------



## nramotar23

I second this. If anything needs to be shot, kbm. Otherwise, pad.


----------



## invincible20xx

if anything the last patch made the game more laggy for me , wow ....


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Yea I've seen a few people complaining about the new patch causing lag/ stutter. I won't be able to test it till tonight


----------



## Jixr

Perfect, thats what we need more stutter and lag.


----------



## phillyd

The main benefit of the controller with driving is the analog inputs for steering, accelerating and braking. Your triggers and sticks will measure how much you push in and act accordingly. You end up tapping quickly for the same effect on the KB


----------



## dmasteR

I'm getting increased FPS, and haven't had any crashes as of yet.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The main benefit of the controller with driving is the analog inputs for steering, accelerating and braking. Your triggers and sticks will measure how much you push in and act accordingly. You end up tapping quickly for the same effect on the KB


I second that, I hated tapping left/right throttle/break when I didn't have a controller. I got my controller when NFS Most Wanted came out in Jan 2013 and played many games with it since, including ps1, ps2 and even NDS games.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Seems like they added some anti-cheat within the game with the last update. They added checks for injected DLLs and hashes and such.
> MemoryRegionCheckFn
> MemoryRegionCheckDllName
> MemoryRegionCheckMemoryHash
> rage::FallbackMachineHashStrategy
> rage::netKeyExchangeAnswer
> rage::netKeyExchangeOffer


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> is that completely maxed out ? with just 1 290x ? doesn't seem possible bro ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zealord*
> 
> Nah that is not possible. I have 4x msaa, shadow and grass on high, *no* advanced options and have pretty solid 60~ and at very few areas drops to 55 with my R9 290X.


Yes maxed out plus advanced settings but running in 1080p

a few dips to 59 in benchmark

here is an example of someone else with a 290x and gta v

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch2dqsZeNHs

maybe my cpu?


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by invincible20xx View Post
> 
> is that completely maxed out ? with just 1 290x ? doesn't seem possible bro ...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yes maxed out plus advanced settings but running in 1080p
> 
> a few dips to 59 in benchmark
> 
> here is an example of someone else with a 290x and gta v
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch2dqsZeNHs
> 
> maybe my cpu?


Single 290x here as well, I play maxed out (no AA, all advanced graphics maxed except high resolution shadows) at 3840x2160 20-30fps (30hz limited) on my 240hz 4k TV. I can't even tell when it drops to 20fps thanks to 240hz upscaling, but it only drops when the game bugs out, alt+tab in and out fixes it.


----------



## jamarns

Saw a tip on Reddit for Nvidia users. If you go into system services and turn off Nvidia streaming service (obviously as long as you're not using it!) it can help alleviate some of the stuttering.

That and also make sure that your pagefile is a fixed size. I also make sure mine is on a different drive to the game install, not sure if that makes a difference of not. Both of those helped me remove some of the stutter from the game.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Yes maxed out plus advanced settings but running in 1080p
> 
> a few dips to 59 in benchmark
> 
> here is an example of someone else with a 290x and gta v
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ch2dqsZeNHs
> 
> maybe my cpu?


dude a single 290x will not run this game maxed out completely with AA and advanced @ 60 fps just not gonna happen even @ 1080p !

if i do that with a single 290 the game runs at 30 fps with dips to 20 fps @ 1080p .... with 2 gpus game runs around 40 ~ 50

i don't think even a 6 core rig can completely max out this game at 1080p with JUST 1 GPU EVEN IF IT WAS A TITAN X just not gonna happen !


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyd*
> 
> The main benefit of the controller with driving is the analog inputs for steering, accelerating and braking. Your triggers and sticks will measure how much you push in and act accordingly. You end up tapping quickly for the same effect on the KB


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I second that, I hated tapping left/right throttle/break when I didn't have a controller. I got my controller when NFS Most Wanted came out in Jan 2013 and played many games with it since, including ps1, ps2 and even NDS games.


Yep your essentially pulse width modulating your steering inputs with the keyboard.


----------



## LandonAaron

Has anyone seen a fix for this yet. I always get this crash after about 3 hours. Its not enough to really bug me since it takes so long to happen, but would still like to sort it out.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> dude a single 290x will not run this game maxed out completely with AA and advanced @ 60 fps just not gonna happen even @ 1080p !
> 
> if i do that with a single 290 the game runs at 30 fps with dips to 20 fps @ 1080p .... with 2 gpus game runs around 40 ~ 50
> 
> i don't think even a 6 core rig can completely max out this game at 1080p with JUST 1 GPU EVEN IF IT WAS A TITAN X just not gonna happen !


Well I didn't believe you so I set my res to 1080p and did a benchmark and noticed something I've never experienced with any other game.

I get almost exactly the same framerate at 1080p as I do at 4k. What in the flying f***??? Averages 25-30fps at 4k, 25-35fps with 42fps maximum at 1080p. What the hell?? Resolution is usually the most resource hungry setting you could crank up but it makes almost no difference with this game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Has anyone seen a fix for this yet. I always get this crash after about 3 hours. Its not enough to really bug me since it takes so long to happen, but would still like to sort it out.


It's most likely caused by an unstable GPU overclock.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Yep your essentially pulse width modulating your steering inputs with the keyboard.


Haha, exactly, and I didn't even mention the fact if there's a lot to do while driving, like in GTA, you will probably reach max keys held, is that still a problem nowadays? Maybe with basic keyboards? I've had a K70 for a few years now so I don't know about that stuff, I do know that blue LEDs suck though as I have 40 dead ones, and it was £20 more for the blue LED version compared to the red.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Well I didn't believe you so I set my res to 1080p and did a benchmark and noticed something I've never experienced with any other game.
> 
> I get almost exactly the same framerate at 1080p as I do at 4k. What in the flying f***??? Averages 25-30fps at 4k, 25-35fps with 42fps maximum at 1080p. What the hell?? Resolution is usually the most resource hungry setting you could crank up but it makes almost no difference with this game.


it's the extended draw distance hogging the cpu when maxed out @ 1080p thus making the cpu the performance bottleneck @ 1080p rather than be it the gpu bottlenecking at 4k ....

this game needs a 6+ core intel chip to max out that extended distance scaling slider and keep 60 fps @ 1080p and if u r looking to max out the other graphical settings then u have to have at least a crossfire .... 1 gpu ain't doing it ....

hell i might just bite and go 5820k x99 16 gb ddr4 + triple fire 290's for the sake of ABSOLUTELY maxing that game out @ 1080p ....


----------



## Zoltanar

You guys take maxing out settings too seriously, but then again, this is OCN. I think of those extra features/higher duplicates of AA as features to make the game look better in the future when computing power is higher, they probably don't have to limit the draw distance and AA settings, after all you can use AA as many times as you want and draw distance can be as far as the whole map, but if you want to run at a decent framerate, you need better components, and those will come eventually, as they always have.

I have played PS2 games at 16 times their original resolution, eventually, you will also be able to play GTA 5 at 8k.


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> it's the extended draw distance hogging the cpu when maxed out @ 1080p thus making the cpu the performance bottleneck @ 1080p rather than be it the gpu bottlenecking at 4k ....
> 
> this game needs a 6+ core intel chip to max out that extended distance scaling slider and keep 60 fps @ 1080p and if u r looking to max out the other graphical settings then u have to have at least a crossfire .... 1 gpu ain't doing it ....
> 
> hell i might just bite and go 5820k x99 16 gb ddr4 + triple fire 290's for the sake of ABSOLUTELY maxing that game out @ 1080p ....


Ha. That's funny because extended distance scaling is hardly noticeable at 1080p...


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> Ha. That's funny because extended distance scaling is hardly noticeable at 1080p...


without it maxed out i still get a lot of pop in and i hate pop in so much









but with it maxed out i have noticed zero pop in but the price of playing @ 35 ~ 50 fps on my rig


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> You guys take maxing out settings too seriously, but then again, this is OCN. I think of those extra features/higher duplicates of AA as features to make the game look better in the future when computing power is higher, they probably don't have to limit the draw distance and AA settings, after all you can use AA as many times as you want and draw distance can be as far as the whole map, but if you want to run at a decent framerate, you need better components, and those will come eventually, as they always have.


I think they are all nuts too. Freak out because your FPS dropped from 60 to 59fps like OMG OMG LAG, get real. PC gaming has been like this since its very inception. It will never be a perfectly fluid constant framerate on the latest and greatest games or even old games for that matter. It almost seems as though these are a bunch of PC gaming newbies that are used to consoles playing console-specific games perfectly, well, that's because they're optimized for consoles and all consoles are the same, so that's pretty easy programming for identical machines. PCs are quite the exact opposite. Even two identical machines can have differences in performance and software so nothing is ever going to be perfect like consoles.

People on PCs these days just seem to expect far too much for the reality of the programming situation to the hardware limitations of their own machines. PC gaming just doesn't work like console gaming and never will.

I love maxing out the settings just as much as anybody else, but the framerates people expect at these settings are just unrealistic. There's always going to be that one game that's ahead of its time hardware wise, and GTA V is one of them.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> [4/30/15] GTAV PC Patch 350.1 Notes
> 
> Vehicles in your garage can no longer be accidentally replaced with vehicles from the street. For details, see this page.
> Improved stability and fixed several crashes and hangs while transitioning between Jobs in GTA Online.
> Fixed an issue where certain players were unable to exit their garages while inside of a personal vehicle.
> Fixed an issue where the game could freeze if you were robbing a store while someone else was attempting to buy snacks there.
> A rare issue has been fixed where some players received a "Purchase Failed" error when attempting to buy apartments.
> Fixed an issue where players would be asked to quit the game while using text chat in Golf and pressing the "E" key.
> GTA Online characters can now be added to your shortlist in the Rockstar Editor.
> Fixed several clipping issues that occurred when taking Snapmatic selfies.
> One-on-One Vehicle Deathmatches in Free Roam will now properly spawn all participants in vehicles.
> Fixed a Steam-only issue where you could not alt-tab back into GTAV if you alt-tabbed out while the Steam overlay was active.
> Various fixes to bring improved patch download speeds.
> Improvements to matchmaking so players that have good connections to each other are matched together more frequently.
> Fixed a Steam-only issue where players could not use Mexican Spanish as a subtitle language.
> General stability fixes for director mode and video editor.
> Various crash fixes.
> Fixes for issues caused by launching the game in offline mode.
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/205086728--4-30-15-GTAV-PC-Patch-350-1-Notes


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> without it maxed out i still get a lot of pop in and i hate pop in so much
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with it maxed out i have noticed zero pop in but the price of playing @ 35 ~ 50 fps on my rig


In my 17 years of PC gaming, I've noticed that defragging your HDD usually helps the most with pop-in. Our standard 7200rpm HDD's are pretty dated/slow these days and the games just keep getting bigger and bigger.

I haven't had any pop-in problems but my HDD is also defragged, so....


----------



## Bloodbath

Mouse and keyboard felt a little weird especially for the chopper
but just a little practice and I'm ready to roll.


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> [4/30/15] GTAV PC Patch 350.1 Notes
> *[*] Fixed an issue where the game could freeze if you were robbing a store while someone else was attempting to buy snacks there.*
> 
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/205086728--4-30-15-GTAV-PC-Patch-350-1-Notes
Click to expand...

This guy deserved what came to him. How could he do that thanks rockstar


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by Tennobanzai
> 
> Quote:
> [4/30/15] GTAV PC Patch 350.1 Notes [*] Fixed an issue where the game could freeze if you were robbing a store while someone else was attempting to buy snacks there.
> 
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/205086728--4-30-15-GTAV-PC-Patch-350-1-Notes


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *huzzug*
> 
> This guy deserved what came to him. How could he do that thanks rockstar


That actually happened to me but it didn't freeze. I didn't get my snacks though.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *r0llinlacs*
> 
> In my 17 years of PC gaming, I've noticed that defragging your HDD usually helps the most with pop-in. Our standard 7200rpm HDD's are pretty dated/slow these days and the games just keep getting bigger and bigger.
> 
> I haven't had any pop-in problems but my HDD is also defragged, so....


the game is installed on an SSD

also i never cry on 50+ fps like u try to make me look like

i start noticing the frame drop when it goes lower than 45 fps which happens alot if i max out that specific slider to get rid of the pop ins ....

also i'm ok with 2x or 4x aa but don''t like the pop in....


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> the game is installed on an SSD
> 
> also i never cry on 50+ fps like u try to make me look like
> 
> i start noticing the frame drop when it goes lower than 45 fps which happens alot if i max out that specific slider to get rid of the pop ins ....
> 
> also i'm ok with 2x or 4x aa but don''t like the pop in....


I think you're experiencing a bug because I have no advanced settings on, so no extended distance draw, and I have no pop-in, my game is also on an SSD and running 60fps most of the time with the default settings for 7970 (around 2350mb ram usage). Perhaps it is crossfire-related.

Edit: Also, my new Akuma is really fast so if there were pop-in, I would see it and I am assuming you mean actual objects spawning and not textures becoming clearer as you approach them, I see that on roads sometimes.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I think you're experiencing a bug because I have no advanced settings on, so no extended distance draw, and I have no pop-in, my game is also on an SSD and running 60fps most of the time with the default settings for 7970 (around 2350mb ram usage). Perhaps it is crossfire-related.
> 
> Edit: Also, my new Akuma is really fast so if there were pop-in, I would see it and I am assuming you mean actual objects spawning and not textures becoming clearer as you approach them, I see that on roads sometimes.


sometimes it's objects becoming clearer or stuff completely spawning which ruins the look of an otherwise down right beautiful master piece worth marveling at !


----------



## MerkageTurk

the advanced settings, does not make a single difference on my rig?

maybe its not applying the settings.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> the advanced settings, does not make a single difference on my rig?
> 
> maybe its not applying the settings.


idk man but im telling u it's impossible to lock that game 60fps @ 1080p maxed out with even the advanced stuff turned off on a single gpu rig









r u sure u completely maxing it with AA ?


----------



## MerkageTurk

no aa @ 4x

shadow aa @ 2x


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> no aa @ 4x
> 
> shadow aa @ 2x


sorry don't understand also u sure u never drop below 60 fps in game specially in the dense areas ?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> sorry don't understand also u sure u never drop below 60 fps in game specially in the dense areas ?


I mean AA @ 4x

and shadow AA @ 2x

obviously it did drop to 59fps

But my 290x is running stock, and my 5820k is running 3.8


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I mean AA @ 4x
> 
> and shadow AA @ 2x
> 
> obviously it did drop to 59fps
> 
> But my 290x is running stock, and my 5820k is running 3.8


idk could it be the processor ? i mean i can't do the same that u r telling here with a 3770k @ 4.4 and 2 r9 290's @ 1100 mhz .....

with the advanced stuff ofcourse and @ 2x aa and 2x shadow aa .... goes to the 40's alot


----------



## MerkageTurk

gpu usage is 99% though, plus running stock on 290x, and cpu is running 200mhz more from stock

I think the settings may not be applying, I don't know


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Mouse and keyboard felt a little weird especially for the chopper
> but just a little practice and I'm ready to roll.


What threw me off is that they switched the roll and yaw aircraft controls from IV to V. I could fly in IV like a champ, but it took me a while to get used to those being swapped.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> the advanced settings, does not make a single difference on my rig?
> 
> maybe its not applying the settings.


If you look at those side-by-side images on the Nvidia performance guide, you can see that the enhanced settings make almost no visual difference.


----------



## r0llinlacs

The advanced settings make a huge difference if you play at 1440p or above. Distant scenery is blurry without them.

And to the other dude, fps drops are natural, you will never get rid of them unless you're running with v-sync on with a rig that's *way* overkill for the game. It's been the same on every PC game as far as I can remember (17 years back), the more stuff that needs rendered, the lower the frame rate. What they call "optimization" is removing stuff until the frame rate is stable for consumer grade computers, and even further so for consoles. Sorry dude, you're in dreamland if you think 60fps 24/7 is the norm on the latest games with maxed out settings. Your expectations are too high. The only way you're getting 100% smooth gameplay with extreme settings is if you have no budget and you're lucky as a 4 leaf clover with software/hardware configurations/compatibility/optimization. The only thing different about PC gaming is you have the option to go the extra mile if your hardware can handle it, emphasis on *if*.


----------



## Forceman

Well, I play at 1440p and couldn't see a difference, and the side by side images don't show much either. But if you can tell the difference, more power to you. I'd rather have the performance back, personally, but that's an individual choice.

Edit: I'm talking specifically about extended distance scaling though.


----------



## Nw0rb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> idk could it be the processor ? i mean i can't do the same that u r telling here with a 3770k @ 4.4 and 2 r9 290's @ 1100 mhz .....
> 
> with the advanced stuff ofcourse and @ 2x aa and 2x shadow aa .... goes to the 40's alot


I agree there is something fishy with what he says sorry man but my 2500k 4.6 1500/8000 970 maxed at what you say kills frames to 45 at some points. What did he do walk out side for 2 sec n say 60fps its fine everywhere...


----------



## LandonAaron

Trying to enjoy a sunset at the beach and then this happens....


----------



## mutatedknutz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Trying to enjoy a sunset at the beach and then this happens....


Haha Trevor kind of lady







he would do it with her anyways


----------



## r0llinlacs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Well, I play at 1440p and couldn't see a difference, and the side by side images don't show much either. But if you can tell the difference, more power to you. I'd rather have the performance back, personally, but that's an individual choice.
> 
> Edit: I'm talking specifically about extended distance scaling though.


I play at 4k and I tried every resolution just to compare... from 800x600 to 4096x2160, you can't really see the detail from that setting at anything under 1440p. A middle setting would probably be good enough for 1440p. Some of the maximum settings can really only be seen at 4k unless you get really close, but it's impossible to get close without it loading the full model so it just can't be seen from a distance at lower resolutions.


----------



## invincible20xx

ok guys ran the game maxed out on the "graphics" settings with 4x AA and 4x Shadow AA + FXAA + AMD CHS Shadows while completely disabling the "advanced graphics" settings and now the game is pretty much locked @ 60 fps if i enable vsync at all times and running 60 ~ 90 if i disable vsync idk guys should i just run it like that and call it a day or look at upgrading my cpu to a 5820k + 16 gb ddr4 + some decent gaming board and then i will be able to go trifire r9 290 thanks to a gpu and a psu that i already have then i think i will vbe able to max it out completely balls to the walls @ even 8x msaa @ 1080p and still lock it @ 60 fps like how i want .....

what do u guys think ? is that advanced graphics stuff worth it ? been reading some confusing stuff about what these settings actually do


----------



## jamarns

In all honesty if youre actually playing the game I'd say it's highly unlikely you'll ever notice the difference. Do yourself a huge favor and save the money for when you really do need to upgrade. I think especially at 1080p it's hardly neccessary.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> gpu usage is 99% though, plus running stock on 290x, and cpu is running 200mhz more from stock
> 
> I think the settings may not be applying, I don't know


You aren't in blaine county. That is why you are getting these numbers. I can get 60fps all day in the city with everything maxed and 2xAA with my 980 but if you go ANYWHERE near the grass out there you will take a 15-30 fps hit instantly.


----------



## Sempre

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Yep your essentially pulse width modulating your steering inputs with the keyboard.


Dude this description was perfect I never thought of it this way!


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> What threw me off is that they switched the roll and yaw aircraft controls from IV to V. I could fly in IV like a champ, but it took me a while to get used to those being swapped.


Are you saying that in GTA IV roll and yaw were the opposite buttons of what they are in most games? then it makes sense to return to the normal way because the right analog stick controlling yaw (instead of roll) and pitch at the same time sounds like a terrible design. Especially because roll should be an analog control while yaw can be a 1 or 0 with much less impact. In Saints Row, I think it has the commands flipped but you don't have full roll control in that game, you just hold LB/RB to fly at a 90 degree roll in that direction while holding button, or press it twice to do an aileron roll.
If you are talking about keyboard controls then you can change them to what you want.


----------



## BlackVenom

For anyone dealing with resource errors causing the game to crash try this:
http://imgur.com/a/bd9xS

It fixed my Err_sys_invalidresource_5 crashes.

Basically download (careful which link), drop in your install directory, click Starte, wait for it to finish, and files that say nicht korrekt are corrupt. Delete the files and relaunch the game (it will have to "update"). Don't delete the launch .exe as you need that. Mine was corrupt but still works.


----------



## xenophobe

This last patch introduced a great deal of stutter/lag for me.

I have been getting a frequent crash to where I have to bring up task manager to exit the crashed app to get a message someone else has logged into my account.

It's also not really playing any differently from my SSD than from when it was on HDD. If anything, I'm gonna put it back on HDD because I'm not getting any better initialization or perceived load times.

I have to start the game with a fresh boot or I'll crash. If I reboot, then play GTAV, I'm fine. If I exit it to do anything and come back in, it'll crash... usually during load, but sometimes in game for 1-20 minutes before exiting.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Advanced settings basically makes no impact on fps


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Advanced settings basically makes no impact on fps


----------



## Silent Scone

It most definitely does, maybe not if you're stationary. When driving around Sandy Shores and those areas - things like extended draw distance have a big impact on frame dips.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Advanced settings basically makes no impact on fps


Hhhmmmm......


----------



## TheMafia

anyone have a solution to the (code 1) error when socialclub tries to connect to the updates servers ?


----------



## MerkageTurk

Well I turned all advanced settings on, and it made no difference?

Ow and every time I alt tab my refresh rate changes back to 59hz


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Well I turned all advanced settings on, and it made no difference?


In the game, or the benchmark?


----------



## TheMafia

patch !!!!!!

350.1


Vehicles in your garage can no longer be accidentally replaced with vehicles from the street. For details, see this page.
Improved stability and fixed several crashes and hangs while transitioning between Jobs in GTA Online.
Fixed an issue where certain players were unable to exit their garages while inside of a personal vehicle.
Fixed an issue where the game could freeze if you were robbing a store while someone else was attempting to buy snacks there.
A rare issue has been fixed where some players received a "Purchase Failed" error when attempting to buy apartments.
Fixed an issue where players would be asked to quit the game while using text chat in Golf and pressing the "E" key.
GTA Online characters can now be added to your shortlist in the Rockstar Editor.
Fixed several clipping issues that occurred when taking Snapmatic selfies.
One-on-One Vehicle Deathmatches in Free Roam will now properly spawn all participants in vehicles.
Fixed a Steam-only issue where you could not alt-tab back into GTAV if you alt-tabbed out while the Steam overlay was active.
*Various fixes to bring improved patch download speeds.
*
Improvements to matchmaking so players that have good connections to each other are matched together more frequently.
Fixed a Steam-only issue where players could not use Mexican Spanish as a subtitle language.
General stability fixes for director mode and video editor.
Various crash fixes.
Fixes for issues caused by launching the game in offline mode.
hopefully that fixes my problem and ill actually get to play this weekend


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TheMafia*
> 
> patch !!!!!!
> 
> 350.1
> 
> 
> Vehicles in your garage can no longer be accidentally replaced with vehicles from the street. For details, see this page.
> Improved stability and fixed several crashes and hangs while transitioning between Jobs in GTA Online.
> Fixed an issue where certain players were unable to exit their garages while inside of a personal vehicle.
> Fixed an issue where the game could freeze if you were robbing a store while someone else was attempting to buy snacks there.
> A rare issue has been fixed where some players received a "Purchase Failed" error when attempting to buy apartments.
> Fixed an issue where players would be asked to quit the game while using text chat in Golf and pressing the "E" key.
> GTA Online characters can now be added to your shortlist in the Rockstar Editor.
> Fixed several clipping issues that occurred when taking Snapmatic selfies.
> One-on-One Vehicle Deathmatches in Free Roam will now properly spawn all participants in vehicles.
> Fixed a Steam-only issue where you could not alt-tab back into GTAV if you alt-tabbed out while the Steam overlay was active.
> *Various fixes to bring improved patch download speeds.
> *
> Improvements to matchmaking so players that have good connections to each other are matched together more frequently.
> Fixed a Steam-only issue where players could not use Mexican Spanish as a subtitle language.
> General stability fixes for director mode and video editor.
> Various crash fixes.
> Fixes for issues caused by launching the game in offline mode.
> hopefully that fixes my problem and ill actually get to play this weekend


Was released Yesterday, and the patch notes have been posted already.











Panoramic Photo : Paleto Forest from the beach


----------



## xenophobe

Today's patch was 350.2 and only a one line patch note about fixing instabilities or crashes or something like that. It didn't affect me. Still crashing if I don't reboot first..


----------



## 486DX

Not sure if already mentioned, here's a little glitch/exploit I found that can work to your advantage. It's for free roam and won't work on a mission. If you get a wheel stuck or 'buckled' after crashing your car and the slow progress is irritating you, switch to one of the other characters, then switch back to the guy in the broken car right away. Seems to repair the car, also, if you set a waypoint before you make the switch your character will keep driving towards it while you're gone.

Personally I won't be using this exploit a I think long journeys with broken cars adds to the immersion, if it really annoys me I'll just stand by the road and jack the next car.

Also, does anybody else find they're more likely to obey the law depending on which character they're playing? Michael is too (newcomer) middle class to shoot randomers on the street unless they shoot first, so I only use him for crime if I need a getaway vehicle. Franklin is from the hood, so perhaps can be expected to steal the odd car but seems too chill for all that, like he's trying to better himself.

Trevor, on the other hand; it's just a party. Car jackings, beating down on people that insult his appearance, shooting up Gruppe-Sechs vans, etc.

I guess I like to keep it realistic


----------



## lilchronic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It most definitely does, maybe not if you're stationary. When driving around Sandy Shores and those areas - things like extended draw distance have a big impact on frame dips.


He must not have textures all the way up or maybe other graphic settings not maxed out. im running medium with some settings to high and extended distance scaling maxed out and it dosent seem to hurt my fps that bad.

My brother on the other hand has every thing maxed out @ 1080p on a 780Ti and messing with extended distance scaling hurts he says especially when there are a lot of cars on the highway up north where the grass renders really far away....

But one thing for sure is that extended distance scaling is CPU heavy setting, Increased my cpu usage by 25% just from maxing it out.

Im pretty sure the higher you have texture the more the extended distance scaling will effect you fps.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> [5/1/15] GTAV PC Patch 350.2 Notes
> 
> Rockstar_logo
> Rockstar Games
> Today at 14:24
> Fixes to improve game stability and other minor fixes.


Patch notes for today.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Gruppe-Sechs


This never fails to make me laugh.


----------



## BradleyW

After patch I have to drop MSAA from 4 to 2 just to keep the same fps pre-patch. With each patch the game gets worse. It was almost perfect on launch.


----------



## feznz

I was thinking there will be a patch a week purposely, just to upset the reloaded & skidrow users probably go on for months till they think stuff this I going to get genuine copy.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I was thinking there will be a patch a week purposely, just to upset the reloaded & skidrow users probably go on for months till they think stuff this I going to get genuine copy.


I guess they are the ones having a good time right now.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> I guess they are the ones having a good time right now.


Yeah could be, or worse as I looked at some of the comments on the reloaded FB page some are a total loss at is it the actual game or the crack.
I know it is the game even though I can have an enjoyable gaming experience with GTAV as you pointed out the shadows glitch I have came across quite a few other visual glitches as well.
TBH I not tried the 350.2 patch but I did find 350.1 had given me about 10% FPS boost!


----------



## BradleyW

I swear every update I get is always 353.44MB in size.


----------



## MerkageTurk

In game but to be honest I am still in the city textures etc all maxed but today's patch made me drop 4xaa to 2xaa

Advanced settings seem fine

I guess x99 platform and 6 core along with ddr4


----------



## feznz

I got to agree on both accounts loss of FPS on patch 350.2 and an identical patch size.
while I was testing 350.2 patch I came across this graphical glitch probably the worst one I seen yet
Driving from the airfield to Trevor's lab


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Also, does anybody else find they're more likely to obey the law depending on which character they're playing? Michael is too (newcomer) middle class to shoot randomers on the street unless they shoot first, so I only use him for crime if I need a getaway vehicle. Franklin is from the hood, so perhaps can be expected to steal the odd car but seems too chill for all that, like he's trying to better himself.
> 
> Trevor, on the other hand; it's just a party. Car jackings, beating down on people that insult his appearance, shooting up Gruppe-Sechs vans, etc.
> 
> I guess I like to keep it realistic


Haha, I do the same. I usually just drive the cars that Franklin and Michael own, but will jack things if I'm playing as Trevor.
Anyone dropped off any people to the altruist camp? I actually felt really guilty doing it, the couple I was driving just wanted to get to their motel, but I was really curious about what would happen if I took them to the camp.


----------



## BradleyW

Where are the saved files kept for the retail version of GTA V on PC?


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Where are the saved files kept for the retail version of GTA V on PC?


Documents>Rockstar Games>GTA V>Profiles?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Documents>Rockstar Games>GTA V>Profiles?


I see some .BAK files. Not sure if those are save files?


----------



## aroc91

I can only assume.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Documents>Rockstar Games>GTA V>Profiles?
> 
> 
> 
> I see some .BAK files. Not sure if those are save files?
Click to expand...

.bak is a backup extension, they aren't used by the game but I assume can be used if a save becomes corrupt.

This is what my save folder looks like


----------



## BradleyW

Thanks both of you.

+1 each.


----------



## Fanman43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Haha, I do the same. I usually just drive the cars that Franklin and Michael own, but will jack things if I'm playing as Trevor.
> Anyone dropped off any people to the altruist camp? I actually felt really guilty doing it, the couple I was driving just wanted to get to their motel, but I was really curious about what would happen if I took them to the camp.


I had that same couple and I dropped them off at the camp... You get $1000 and a guilty concience. haha I've only dropped 2 strangers off at their destination. That's because I wasnt on trevor to take them to the camp. haha


----------



## w0rmk00n

What 350.2 patch are you guys talking about?


----------



## Shadowarez

This has prob been answered but my search skills allude me. Why is it online ppl can steal my custom ride in heists and every other job yet when I try take there crappie rust box it won't let me saying it belongs to so and so yet my custom million + car can be jacked by every Tom dick Harry. I have theft protection on car and insurance is there a setting or something I'm missing?


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> This has prob been answered but my search skills allude me. Why is it online ppl can steal my custom ride in heists and every other job yet when I try take there crappie rust box it won't let me saying it belongs to so and so yet my custom million + car can be jacked by every Tom dick Harry. I have theft protection on car and insurance is there a setting or something I'm missing?


I think you can go to the menu and set it to whoever you want to use it. Like you can set it for yourself, passengers, friends, and/or crew. Just press M to open the Menu.


----------



## Shadowarez

Thank can't tell ya how many times some d bag ran to my car before me drove off blew it up mile down road. I'll look for that setting thank you.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Thank can't tell ya how many times some d bag ran to my car before me drove off blew it up mile down road. I'll look for that setting thank you.


Had the same happening until I found out how to prevent that from happening.
Now no one can enter my car


----------



## Shadowarez

Can't think of what would happen if it was my tank I got into someone's in the PS3 version it was funny as hell the amount of cursing that was going on till I finally got kicked out. Wouldn't want that to happen to me lol.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanman43*
> 
> I had that same couple and I dropped them off at the camp... You get $1000 and a guilty concience. haha I've only dropped 2 strangers off at their destination. That's because I wasnt on trevor to take them to the camp. haha


When I played as Trevor, I felt no guilty, remorse or whatsoever as long as I earned $$$. Lols. Every hitchhiker I came across as Trevor goes to the Altruist camp. Has anyone tried entering the camp?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> When I played as Trevor, I felt no guilty, remorse or whatsoever as long as I earned $$$. Lols. Every hitchhiker I came across as Trevor goes to the Altruist camp. Has anyone tried entering the camp?


You will enter it soon enough.


----------



## overpower

I am getting this error after the update of 29/4



Also, i get a lot of shuttering. I have increased the pagefile to 4000-35000 and it's located to c drive (ssd). I didnt get any shuttering before the update of 29/4. I tried to restore the settings but nothing changed. I also lowered them all but i still had shuttering.

I don't believe it's due to win10, because 3 days ago i was playing just fine.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> I am getting this error after the update of 29/4
> 
> 
> 
> Also, i get a lot of shuttering. I have increased the pagefile to 4000-35000 and it's located to c drive (ssd). I didnt get any shuttering before the update of 29/4. I tried to restore the settings but nothing changed. I also lowered them all but i still had shuttering.
> 
> I don't believe it's due to win10, because 3 days ago i was playing just fine.


Have you tried running as Admin? Also, I have page file disabled. Seemed to help a lot.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You will enter it soon enough.


Will it be on a mission?

I was asking because I've been there after I handed those hitchhikers, I gain entrance via the hill beside their camp. Those Altruist are very aggressive, even just staring at them for a short period.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Will it be on a mission?
> 
> I was asking because I've been there after I handed those hitchhikers, I gain entrance via the hill beside their camp. Those Altruist are very aggressive, even just staring at them for a short period.


It's a bit of a spoiler, but


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



The third time you give them a hitchhiker, they will take you into their camp because they think you are their God, or at least a messenger from God. You then have to shoot your way out of the camp, killing all of them.

Also there is $100,000 cash in briefcases ($25,000 each) scattered around the camp as well as things like rocket launchers and other expensive weapons.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's a bit of a spoiler, but
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> The third time you give them a hitchhiker, they will take you into their camp because they think you are their God, or at least a messenger from God. You then have to shoot your way out of the camp, killing all of them.
> 
> Also there is $100,000 cash in briefcases ($25,000 each) scattered around the camp as well as things like rocket launchers and other expensive weapons.


Thanks for the tip, I don't really mind reading spoilers, that's for the purist.


----------



## Bloodbath

Anybody know how to cycle through purchased weapons of the same type with a mouse a keyboard?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Anybody know how to cycle through purchased weapons of the same type with a mouse a keyboard?


Hold Tab button and browse via mouse wheel.

To transfer, let's say from hand guns to sub machine guns, just move your mouse in circling motion.

Hope that helps


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Anybody know how to cycle through purchased weapons of the same type with a mouse a keyboard?


Double tap the numbers on the keyboard. Or hold down TAB and use the scroll button on the mouse.


----------



## crucible

Anyone having a problem with Lester's Assassinations? This is my second play through and every time I invest in for example Beta Pharma (Hotel Assassination) it caps at 49.99%. I've already tried loading before starting the mission several times but still it caps at 49%. Read and watched several guides and all of them say that it caps at 80%.


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Double tap the numbers on the keyboard. Or hold down TAB and use the scroll button on the mouse.


Cheers man that was driving me nuts +1 rep


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone having a problem with Lester's Assassinations? This is my second play through and every time I invest in for example Beta Pharma (Hotel Assassination) it caps at 49.99%. I've already tried loading before starting the mission several times but still it caps at 49%. Read and watched several guides and all of them say that it caps at 80%.


Did you invest before starting the mission?


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Thank can't tell ya how many times some d bag ran to my car before me drove off blew it up mile down road. I'll look for that setting thank you.


The worse thing is when you forget to lock it and someone in passive mode steals it :/ Your car turns invisible.


----------



## Wezzor

How's the new update guys? (Patch 350.2)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> How's the new update guys? (Patch 350.2)


My game still reads build 350.


----------



## hrockh

I suggest to wait for the assassination missions after the last heist, where you get a whole bunch of money.
Investing wisely following online guides, you'll have no problem having 1B$ per character


----------



## BradleyW




----------



## Anth0789

[5/1/15] GTAV PC Patch 350.2 Notes

Fixes to improve game stability and other minor fixes.

That's it!


----------



## andrews2547

Probably going to make the game less stable and they are actually doing patching it to block mods again.

They really should just use the code in the mods (since they are blocking them) to either send players who have them installed to the cheater pool in GTA Online or force them to only be able to join/host invite and solo sessions only. That way they can make everyone happy.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> The worse thing is when you forget to lock it and someone in passive mode steals it :/ Your car turns invisible.


That's one of the options I changed right away, as I happened to see it flipping through that menu when I first started playing. I still allow others in, but only as a passenger.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## BradleyW

I like that Andrew!


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone having a problem with Lester's Assassinations? This is my second play through and every time I invest in for example Beta Pharma (Hotel Assassination) it caps at 49.99%. I've already tried loading before starting the mission several times but still it caps at 49%. Read and watched several guides and all of them say that it caps at 80%.


How old are the videos/guides? If I'm not mistaken the Lester missions were nerfed so the payout is less now.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Double tap the numbers on the keyboard. Or hold down TAB and use the scroll button on the mouse.


I didn't know you could also use the the numpad. Thanks. Does it also applies while driving?


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I didn't know you could also use the the numpad. Thanks. Does it also applies while driving?


Not the numpad, the numbers above the first top row of letters


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> The worse thing is when you forget to lock it and someone in passive mode steals it :/ Your car turns invisible.


You can kick people from your personal vehicle in the hold back button/press m menu.
I've come to realise that I've played around 7 hours of GTA every day since it came out, lol.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Probably going to make the game less stable and they are actually doing patching it to block mods again.


I really don't mind blocking mods specially online, but if they do restrict it on Single Player, that's a different story.
R* shouldn't do that in Single Player, they're missing something here.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> How old are the videos/guides? If I'm not mistaken the Lester missions were nerfed so the payout is less now.


Does that mean no 80%-100% increase in stock market anymore?







I envy those people who had 2B$ each character because of that.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Not the numpad, the numbers above the first top row of letters










Thanks.


----------



## aroc91

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Does that mean no 80%-100% increase in stock market anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy those people who had 2B$ each character because of that.


Some were different from the guides. It doesn't really matter though, since I ended up with ~1.2 billion with each regardless. More than enough to buy everything and have bookoodles left over for cars and stuff, especially with Franklin.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> Had the same happening until I found out how to prevent that from happening.
> Now no one can enter my car


Honestly it's better to set it to Passengers. Simply so you don't need to turn it off/on every time you do heists. I have no problem with people driving my car though, and it's typically never a issue when I ask them to leave it.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Some were different from the guides. It doesn't really matter though, since I ended up with ~1.2 billion with each regardless. More than enough to buy everything and have bookoodles left over for cars and stuff, especially with Franklin.


I also noticed that. It is really a random chance I guess. Well, I love spending a lot in GTA V, specially weapons. Buy lots of ammo, street rage, and repeat cycle.


----------



## overpower

I am getting so many stutters during the game. I'm sick of it!. They broke more things than fixed. I was playing fine before the 29/04 update....


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> I am getting so many stutters during the game. I'm sick of it!. They broke more things than fixed. I was playing fine before the 29/04 update....


You're not the only one my friend. I've stopped playing the game since the first patch...because that's when the stuttering started happening.


----------



## Fanman43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> You're not the only one my friend. I've stopped playing the game since the first patch...because that's when the stuttering started happening.


So I'm not the only one with the game stuttering. I thought it was just something throttling my GPU but I never noticed it on (heavily modded) skyrim. But I can turn all the settings to low and still start having issues about 20 minutes into gameplay. With all the settings set to High, I can get 60 FPS everywhere but after 20 minutes or so I start to drop to 14 FPS then spike back up to 60 constantly. All my temps are fine. What do you guys think this could be?


----------



## Fanman43

Is there a thread on GTA V performance issues?


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanman43*
> 
> So I'm not the only one with the game stuttering. I thought it was just something throttling my GPU but I never noticed it on (heavily modded) skyrim. But I can turn all the settings to low and still start having issues about 20 minutes into gameplay. With all the settings set to High, I can get 60 FPS everywhere but after 20 minutes or so I start to drop to 14 FPS then spike back up to 60 constantly. All my temps are fine. What do you guys think this could be?


I had this happen to me once after about 4 hours of game time and my ram usage was ~ 7.6/ 8 GB she the game firs loaded was at around 6gb by loaded I mean in map driving around there is defiantly an memory leak in GTA v check us ram usage around the time the studering starts

also do you have an page file enabled it helped solve my full screen crashes

some one else also seems to have solved there problems with studering by playing with out fraps psooibly GTA v not playing nice with background programs

finally it seems that some peoples problems have been solved by playing in windowed mode

idk this game seems to be very picky on what hard where it is played on/ ( windows 10 ?)


----------



## Fanman43

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *weespid*
> 
> I had this happen to me once after about 4 hours of game time and my ram usage was ~ 7.6/ 8 GB she the game firs loaded was at around 6gb by loaded I mean in map driving around there is defiantly an memory leak in GTA v check us ram usage around the time the studering starts
> 
> also do you have an page file enabled it helped solve my full screen crashes
> 
> some one else also seems to have solved there problems with studering by playing with out fraps psooibly GTA v not playing nice with background programs
> 
> finally it seems that some peoples problems have been solved by playing in windowed mode
> 
> idk this game seems to be very picky on what hard where it is played on/ ( windows 10 ?)


I do have Pagefiling enabled.

Most of the time I don't have any programs running in the background aside from EVGA precision X and a few temperature monitors.

Right now I have GTA in Full screen mode and I seem to have less issues in Full screen than I do in Borderless or windowed. ( I can't stand Windowed.)


----------



## TPCbench

Build 350 runs fine for me

Intel Core i7 4790K @ 4.4 GHz
Gigabyte GTX 970 mini-ITX
4GBx2 DDR3 2400 10-12-12-31 2T
GeForce 350.05 hotfix driver
Windows 7 64-bit with Service Pack 1

Maximum RAM usage according to HWiNFO is 7.5GB

Maximum VRAM usage according to HWiNFO is 3.4GB

Is there a way to disable automatic updating ? I'm using the non-Steam version of GTA V


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> How old are the videos/guides? If I'm not mistaken the Lester missions were nerfed so the payout is less now.


Well I think the guides are from the Xbox 1/PS4 version but can't really tell how old they are. Although on my first play through, the 4th assassination mission actually gave me a max of 100% but it took me 8 ingame days to reach, not 2-3 days. Guides are from grandtheftauto.net, IGN and GTA Wikia.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I really don't mind blocking mods specially online, but if they do restrict it on Single Player, that's a different story.
> R* shouldn't do that in Single Player, they're missing something here.


They are blocking mods in single player as well, and that's the problem.


----------



## XLifted

For some reason I think the issue with stuttering remains much heavier with AMD cpus, I had 8320, and just switched to i7 4790k. So far minimal if any.

It was very aggravating before when I had AMD cpu, I thought it was my ram at first, but I guess not. Because I'm running same ram now too.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> For some reason I think the issue with stuttering remains much heavier with AMD cpus, I had 8320, and just switched to i7 4790k. So far minimal if any.
> 
> It was very aggravating before when I had AMD cpu, I thought it was my ram at first, but I guess not. Because I'm running same ram now too.


Sometimes when I play I get these 1 second freezes, like the game crashed but it just continues on playing, and these can happen every 5 minutes to every hour.

Other times I can play the game and not get these freezes at all. It's not too annoying because it never seems to happen in gun battles.


----------



## ski-bum

I'm sure you've seen Nvidia's Grand Theft Auto V PC Graphics & Performance Guide


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They are blocking mods in single player as well, and that's the problem.


Sadly they did.









I've already downloaded a couple of mods to test, but I postponed it at the moment because they're banning users, even in SP.

I guess I can only use mods offline.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Does anyone here have an alternate download site for the latest update 350.2? I cant stand this anymore, Social club update is soo slow that I will spent the whole night downloading it.

I thought they've already fix this issue.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Sadly they did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already downloaded a couple of mods to test, but I postponed it at the moment because they're banning users, even in SP.
> 
> I guess I can only use mods offline.


When You are running a mod and even once jump to online you are banned and you deserve it, that's it. When you want to play online, don't install mods, how hard is that to understand?

Texture hacks are the worst kind to detect, sure, a modder can say it's only snow but R* can't confirm every "mod" out there and it can easily turn into MW2 where texture "mod" means this:



Not to mention there are no official modding tools around yet.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Does anyone here have an alternate download site
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> When You are running a mod and even once jump to online you are banned and you deserve it, that's it. When you want to play online, don't install mods, how hard is that to understand?
> 
> Texture hacks are the worst kind to detect, sure, a modder can say it's only snow but R* can't confirm every "mod" out there and it can easily turn into MW2 where texture "mod" means this:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to mention there are no official modding tools around yet.


I don't give a cent about online GTA V. So that's a big issue for me, I only went online to patch the game to its latest update.

I have been playing a lot of online games before and cheats has been around too, that's why I lost faith in online gaming. As honest players cannot really win w/ cheaters.

Those MW2 textures mod is really messed up.


----------



## MadRabbit

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Does anyone here have an alternate download site
> I don't give a cent about online GTA V. So that's a big issue for me, I only went online to patch the game to its latest update.
> 
> I have been playing a lot of online games before and cheats has been around too, that's why I lost faith in online gaming. As honest players cannot really win w/ cheaters.
> 
> Those MW2 textures mod is really messed up.


The problem with GTA is that You can easily jump from SP to MP without even quitting the game so I can easily understand R* about it. The same mods can load over to MP from SP. (Notice, I said can not will) So that would mean they would need to check every mod by themselves which we know won't happen.

Until R* will release official modding tools I'd stay away from all the mods as far as I could.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Does anyone here have an alternate download site for the latest update 350.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> The problem with GTA is that You can easily jump from SP to MP without even quitting the game so I can easily understand R* about it. The same mods can load over to MP from SP. (Notice, I said can not will) So that would mean they would need to check every mod by themselves which we know won't happen.
> 
> Until R* will release official modding tools I'd stay away from all the mods as far as I could.


Yep, but there is this script called Script Hook that will be disabled when you try to connect online, but little did we know, R* checks every files you have and if they encounter anomalies, or files that they don't officially support. They will banned you right away. Also users from other sites complaining that some mods they're using only tweaks the FOV, sweet FX, etc. yet R8 banned them even though they said those are fine mods to use even online.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> The problem with GTA is that You can easily jump from SP to MP without even quitting the game so I can easily understand R* about it. The same mods can load over to MP from SP. (Notice, I said can not will) So that would mean they would need to check every mod by themselves which we know won't happen.
> 
> Until R* will release official modding tools I'd stay away from all the mods as far as I could.


They just need to run a file check (which the game does anyway) every time you launch the game while it's loading for mods. If it detects mods, they should make it so you either can't go online or make it so you can go online, but only in the cheater pool until you remove the mods.

That way people with mods installed don't have to worry about getting banned from Online since there are rumours of people getting banned from online even if they have never gone online with mods installed.

I know Saints Row 3 has a system where it tells you if the person you are playing with in co-op has mods installed. That is also something they could implement into online. Especially in invite only sessions.


----------



## Silent Scone

Not sure if anyone else has found this, but GTA Online is far more stable than the SP. Haven't had a single crash.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not sure if anyone else has found this, but GTA Online is far more stable than the SP. Haven't had a single crash.


Well I haven't tried Online yet, since I bought the game.

I might try and see it for myself. Anyway SP is running quite well on my rig. I still have to find out how well this new patch is.


----------



## Silent Scone

It runs "quite well" for me too. But had several crashes in SP (roughly 78 hours), and typing in Steam overlay whilst the game was loading back to free play just had a crash in MP as well. Knew I spoke too soon...It's not my overclock, tried stock and optimised defaults for CPU and uncore with all GPU at stock.


----------



## xenophobe

This time I got an unusual crash... BSOD'd with PFN_LIST_CORRUPT error. Seems to be a memory handling/locking error of some sort. Memory leak or something. If I try to play after a crash, I generally just crash... have to ctl-alt-delete to close the popup.

I certainly hope they fix their crashing errors soon....


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Does that mean no 80%-100% increase in stock market anymore?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I envy those people who had 2B$ each character because of that.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Well I think the guides are from the Xbox 1/PS4 version but can't really tell how old they are. Although on my first play through, the 4th assassination mission actually gave me a max of 100% but it took me 8 ingame days to reach, not 2-3 days. Guides are from grandtheftauto.net, IGN and GTA Wikia.


I've read a few things that said they were cut down to under 50% but I haven't tried the missions since PS3. Might still work... Maxing out is a pita.


----------



## kanttii

NVIDIA & BitFenix Colossus Venom themed car in GTA V







with my SweetFX+ReShade config, running surprisingly well on a single GTX 970. I like it more as white+green though, so changed to that after taking the shot







awesome game!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> 
> NVIDIA & BitFenix Colossus Venom themed car in GTA V
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> with my SweetFX+ReShade config, running surprisingly well on a single GTX 970. I like it more as white+green though, so changed to that after taking the shot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> awesome game!


Are those the stock wheels for the Zentorno? If so, how did you paint the stock wheels?


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are those the stock wheels for the Zentorno? If so, how did you paint the stock wheels?


If I remember right they're the blade kind of wheels, not sure - I found this car in front of the LS Customs shop nearest to Vinewood and it was white + green with pretty much the same mods. All I added was new colors and better engine etc etc and the neon lights and some other minor style tweaks!


----------



## Zoltanar

I love this truck (just stole it from Merryweather, saving me 80K) but I think I made a mistake with the wheels.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> 
> I love this truck (just stole it from Merryweather, saving me 80K) but I think I made a mistake with the wheels.


No such thing as mistake in GTA V, considering you can replace everything, even removing tattoos into non-existence!









MAAAAAAAAAAAAAN....I wish I could remove some of my tattoos so easy


----------



## Zoltanar

Well, I didn't say it was an unrepairable mistake, (those wheels do cost 20k though), but as far as I know, the wheels aesthetics don't affect physics, might still change them back to offroad wheels.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Well, I didn't say it was an unrepairable mistake, (those wheels do cost 20k though), but as far as I know, the wheels aesthetics don't affect physics, might still change them back to offroad wheels.


Do any of the tires themselves truly affect traction control?

I thought they did, but it's hard to notice a difference


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Do any of the tires themselves truly affect traction control?
> 
> I thought they did, but it's hard to notice a difference


Nope. I prefer the stock wheels on the Canis Mesa, though I wish I could paint the wheels.... Stock wheels have really thick off-road tires, which you cannot get with anything but the stock wheels.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope. I prefer the stock wheels on the Canis Mesa, though I wish I could paint the wheels.... Stock wheels have really thick off-road tires, which you cannot get with anything but the stock wheels.


The non-stock offroad wheels have thicker tires than the others, but still not as thick as the stock Mesa ones. You should try getting custom wheels and painting them, then switching back to stock wheels, I heard that will make the stock wheels, the color that your modded ones had, but I think that was patched.


----------



## BlackVenom

Not sure if this has been posted yet... bench results.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1550963/gamegpu-grand-theft-auto-v-gpu-test/0_20
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> 
> I love this truck (just stole it from Merryweather, saving me 80K) but I think I made a mistake with the wheels.


No mistake at all... the description of this on GTA's universe version of autotrader would be hilarious!


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It runs "quite well" for me too. But had several crashes in SP (roughly 78 hours), and typing in Steam overlay whilst the game was loading back to free play just had a crash in MP as well. Knew I spoke too soon...It's not my overclock, tried stock and optimised defaults for CPU and uncore with all GPU at stock.


So far after the 350.1 patch, whenever I open the map mode, I experienced some stutters and lag especially when dragging the map. Also after patch 350.2, again on the map mode, most of the areas I explored are gone back into fog of war or something. Then I had to revisit these areas again to show it on the map. While the performance is again quite well.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> I've read a few things that said they were cut down to under 50% but I haven't tried the missions since PS3. Might still work... Maxing out is a pita.


I still yet to find it out, cannot finish the missions coz the game is so great that I forgot you have a story to continue.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I still yet to find it out, cannot finish the missions coz the game is so great that I forgot you have a story to continue.


Exactly. Free roam is amazing enough. Used to only play enough to "unlock all the islands"...


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Do any of the tires themselves truly affect traction control?
> 
> I thought they did, but it's hard to notice a difference


In SP, after I changed Micheal's personal vehicle wheels into a bullet proof one, I had a better traction and handling in dirt roads. I don't know if its the way I drive or the wheels.


----------



## FEAR.

As far as I'm aware there is no difference between the wheels in terms of speed or acceleration. The off-road wheels have bigger tyres making it easier to drive over curbs. Any other wheel upsets the stability of the car as soon as you touch a curb and can cause you to spin. If you're serious about racing then off-road does help when you try to cut corners.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Exactly. Free roam is amazing enough. Used to only play enough to "unlock all the islands"...


I forgot all my other games, because of GTA 5.

The first thing I did was scout and roam the entire map on a bicycle.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope. I prefer the stock wheels on the Canis Mesa, though I wish I could paint the wheels.... Stock wheels have really thick off-road tires, which you cannot get with anything but the stock wheels.


I figured after testing a while back, but thought maybe I'm crazy

Just visual I guess


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I forgot all my other games, because of GTA 5.
> 
> The first thing I did was scout and roam the entire map on a bicycle.


Wow! How long did that take!? Driving the highway around takes forever. Can't imagine a bike.

Also: what settings are you running? Just curious. I think I'm going to have to push for 4.4GHz again and see where my GPU tops out again. Tempted to upgrade my gpu - normal + some high settings isn't cutting it.


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Wow! How long did that take!? Driving the highway around takes forever. Can't imagine a bike.
> 
> Also: what settings are you running? Just curious. I think I'm going to have to push for 4.4GHz again and see where my GPU tops out again. Tempted to upgrade my gpu - normal + some high settings isn't cutting it.


I have dual 6950 2GB and wasn't happy with how GTA V was running. Decided to upgrade to a Strix GTX 980


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> I have dual 6950 2GB and wasn't happy with how GTA V was running. Decided to upgrade to a Strix GTX 980


It needs that Vram, that's for sure, you will be much better off now.

GTX 980 plays the game nicely


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> It needs that Vram, that's for sure, you will be much better off now.
> 
> GTX 980 plays the game nicely


Yeah I'm super stoked for it to arrive, I also got my first ssd, a 250GB 850 EVO


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Yeah I'm super stoked for it to arrive, I also got my first ssd, a 250GB 850 EVO


Just bought 1 for myself man, LOL and another one for my Mom

Literally for GTA V, since loading screens take a minute, the city is HUGE

Tested the 850 Evo SSD today, and it's around 60+ mbs faster than my HyperX, which is very quick imo for a budget one



Best SSD in my system so far


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Just bought 1 for myself man, LOL and another one for my Mom
> 
> Literally for GTA V, since loading screens take a minute, the city is HUGE
> 
> Tested the 850 Evo SSD today, and it's around 60+ mbs faster than my HyperX, which is very quick imo for a budget one
> 
> 
> 
> Best SSD in my system so far


Good to hear









I have yet to read anything bad about them and by the sounds of it I went with the right choice


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Good to hear
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have yet to read anything bad about them and by the sounds of it I went with the right choice


Definitely one of the best choices imo for a price and performance, especially for first time. You will be hooked on SSDs, that's for sure.

The only thing you could get better at close price range is Samsung 850 pro, but it's not that much better than Evo.

Obviously there are better ones, but much more expensive


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Wow! How long did that take!? Driving the highway around takes forever. Can't imagine a bike.
> 
> Also: what settings are you running? Just curious. I think I'm going to have to push for 4.4GHz again and see where my GPU tops out again. Tempted to upgrade my gpu - normal + some high settings isn't cutting it.


Because of the vastness and many attention grabber of Los Santos and Blaine County, I lost track of time









I forgot the resolution I am running on, but mostly I am on a high settings and more than 60fps. I will post a screen shot later after work.

My monitor is a bit crappy an old AOC 18" square type:thumb: but I will upgrade later around 20ish. I can't believe my Palit GTX 650ti boost edition handled GTA 5 pretty well.

I bet you're running it on 4k?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> I have dual 6950 2GB and wasn't happy with how GTA V was running. Decided to upgrade to a Strix GTX 980


Now that's serious gaming.







What monitor are you using?


----------



## Sydfrey24

A very nice SSD indeed, as of the moment GTA 5 running in HDD's are quite slow in loading time, maybe I'll be also getting one.


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Now that's serious gaming.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What monitor are you using?


Samsung SyncMaster 2253LW and a Dell E228WFP but I just game on the first one.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> A very nice SSD indeed, as of the moment GTA 5 running in HDD's are quite slow in loading time, maybe I'll be also getting one.


SSD doesn't do much difference in terms of loading times for me, but I have quite a low end SSD.

However running the game on an SSD gives much less stuttering while driving (I assume from content dynamically being loaded when you move to a different area).

This is the first full priced game I have bought since Skyrim. Enjoying it a lot so far. I'm rushing through the story a bit to quickly though, already at 52% completed.


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> A very nice SSD indeed, as of the moment GTA 5 running in HDD's are quite slow in loading time, maybe I'll be also getting one.


No difference between my 1TB Black HDD and 512GB 550 Crucial SSD in load times.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> No difference between my 1TB Black HDD and 512GB 550 Crucial SSD in load times.


I guess the decompression is CPU bottlenecked.


----------



## mitchcook420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> A very nice SSD indeed, as of the moment GTA 5 running in HDD's are quite slow in loading time, maybe I'll be also getting one.


I'll be using the SSD as an OS drive replacing my current mechanical, but I may install GTA onto it after


----------



## Blze001

I've finally started playing the single player campaign... mainly because I can't play online until the 16th thanks to Rockstar not liking the FOV mod.

Because how dare we improve the playability of the game or something.


----------



## xenophobe

No difference in load times between a 7200rpm SATA II HDD and a Samsung 850 Pro.

Stutter and lag? I have to alt-tab out of the game and go back in, and my stuttering issues disappear. Also, I need to reboot before I play or it'll straight up crash.


----------



## Jixr

can you disable the steam overlay for the game? I hate when i'm sprinting and try to change wepons and the steam overlay kicks on


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> can you disable the steam overlay for the game? I hate when i'm sprinting and try to change wepons and the steam overlay kicks on


Yes.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> can you disable the steam overlay for the game? I hate when i'm sprinting and try to change wepons and the steam overlay kicks on


You could change the steam overlay to a different key or key combinations, default is rather dumb if you ask me. Go to steam>settings>ingame>overlay shortcut keys

If you want to just disable it for GTAV only, goto your steam library>right click GTAV>properties>general>untick "enable the steam overlay while ingame"


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Because of the vastness and many attention grabber of Los Santos and Blaine County, I lost track of time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot the resolution I am running on, but mostly I am on a high settings and more than 60fps. I will post a screen shot later after work.
> 
> My monitor is a bit crappy an old AOC 18" square type:thumb: but I will upgrade later around 20ish. I can't believe my Palit GTX 650ti boost edition handled GTA 5 pretty well.
> 
> I bet you're running it on 4k?


Ha.. 1080p here and I'm more often in the 40fps area than anything. 30s at night. Strugglin'
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> I have dual 6950 2GB and wasn't happy with how GTA V was running. Decided to upgrade to a Strix GTX 980


On newegg now...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> can you disable the steam overlay for the game? I hate when i'm sprinting and try to change wepons and the steam overlay kicks on


Just change the Steam Overlay key. Unless you dont want steam overlay.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just uploading my first video from Rockstar Editor. Could burn hours on it easily


----------



## andrews2547

This was the first non-showcase video I made with the Rockstar editor. It took me almost an hour to make because I ran it maxed out at 1080p on my sig rig (8x MSAA and all of the advanced graphics settings maxed as well. I had like 1.6 fps average, hence the leg shots and not body/head shots)





One of the NPCs shouted "JESUS, NO!" while recording that, it's a shame the edited didn't play that back in the final video.


----------



## Silent Scone

lol quality ;D

Here be mine


----------



## LandonAaron

Does this game not use true 5.1 surround sound? I notice in the audio options when you select surround sound it only shows 4 speakers. Also, I just got a Roccat Kave XTD 5.1 headset that I am trying out, and it is suppose to have vibration feature for the LFE channel, and it never gets activated in this game.


----------



## aroc91

Well, contrary to what it seems like everybody else's experiences have been with the recent patches, my performance improved considerably. Before, driving anywhere would hover around 45fps, going up to 60 indoors and dipping to 30 on occasion in heavy traffic. I just started back up and it's been pegged at 60 in all of those scenarios so far.


----------



## boot318

Thanks for the latest update, RS. Game crashes everytime mid-way through the Gold Heist.


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Well, contrary to what it seems like everybody else's experiences have been with the recent patches, my performance improved considerably. Before, driving anywhere would hover around 45fps, going up to 60 indoors and dipping to 30 on occasion in heavy traffic. I just started back up and it's been pegged at 60 in all of those scenarios so far.


I'm the same, at launch i was running like crap, everything on the lowest settings I would be 30-40's on a gtx 970, now I'm solid 60's with everything but the grass texture and advance graphic settings at 1440


----------



## aroc91

Now I'm having an issue. Changed some settings so I had to restart and now it's refusing to load story mode. Just sitting at the loading screen.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aroc91*
> 
> Now I'm having an issue. Changed some settings so I had to restart and now it's refusing to load story mode. Just sitting at the loading screen.


Try this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> For anyone dealing with resource errors causing the game to crash try this:
> http://imgur.com/a/bd9xS
> 
> It fixed my Err_sys_invalidresource_5 crashes.
> 
> Basically download (careful which link), drop in your install directory, click Starte, wait for it to finish, and files that say nicht korrekt are corrupt. Delete the files and relaunch the game (it will have to "update"). Don't delete the launch .exe as you need that. Mine was corrupt but still works.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Thanks for the latest update, RS. Game crashes everytime mid-way through the Gold Heist.


Delete the settings files in documents/rockstar games/grand theft auto v/profile/[random letters and numbers]


----------



## PowerUserQX870

PATCHES, patches, PatcheS Every time GTA V (PC) is like a pain in this regard!

Just yesterday, needed 353.44 MB patch, would be not so bad if not so many SERVER DROPOUTS!!! Over this!

On line experience is not much fun when ONE is always being KILLED by other players, man I only had 2 STARS and there was a person in a helicopter raining missiles on me and my truck! bad form.

Might go back to Story Mode again for a while!


----------



## Marc79

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> PATCHES, patches, PatcheS Every time GTA V (PC) is like a pain in this regard!
> 
> Just yesterday, needed 353.44 MB patch, would be not so bad if not so many SERVER DROPOUTS!!! Over this!
> 
> On line experience is not much fun when ONE is always being KILLED by other players, man I only had 2 STARS and there was a person in a helicopter raining missiles on me and my truck! bad form.
> 
> Might go back to Story Mode again for a while!


I have yet to venture online, but most likely never will, lol.

85 hours single player, 50%, 3000 miles driven between all characters, lol, only 24 missions done.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> I have yet to venture online, but most likely never will, lol.
> 
> 85 hours single player, 50%, 3000 miles driven between all characters, lol, only 24 missions done.


Nice Work M8!


----------



## LandonAaron

Can someone with a 5.1 surround system please check if their LFE/Subwoofer channel is working in this game?


----------



## Strat79

I'm using a 5.1 receiver and the sub seems to be working as intended. Though I haven't isolated it and made sure it was working exactly how it should,I'm confident that it's working fine.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Every time I play GTA V online with a friend... there's always rubber banding going on when I'm riding in his vehicle or vice versa. Does anyone experience the same problem?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Every time I play GTA V online with a friend... there's always rubber banding going on when I'm riding in his vehicle or vice versa. Does anyone experience the same problem?


He's either overseas or one of you has not so great internet.


----------



## Miss Roxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> He's either overseas or one of you has not so great internet.


Hm... my net is definitely not the issue ( http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/4337616729 ) so I suppose it's because he's from another country. ( he lives in Venezuela )

*** Edit ***

I would like to add that we don't have this issue when we're in a private game. Hm... 6o_o


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Miss Roxy*
> 
> Every time I play GTA V online with a friend... there's always rubber banding going on when I'm riding in his vehicle or vice versa. Does anyone experience the same problem?


In my opinion other people within the session is what throws everything for a loop, you guys can either do that private session or go into Online menu, and pick "Find New Session"

And then you are playing a lottery with more randoms that won't lag the server.

But yeah, some games are INSANELY laggy for me, just depends


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fanman43*
> 
> I do have Pagefiling enabled.
> 
> Most of the time I don't have any programs running in the background aside from EVGA precision X and a few temperature monitors.
> 
> Right now I have GTA in Full screen mode and I seem to have less issues in Full screen than I do in Borderless or windowed. ( I can't stand Windowed.)


Yeah... I had crashes and hangs when I had pagefile set to 812-2048mb (Samsung 850 Pro SSD), so I tried if increasing it to 6GB helps.. it does, but now I get more stuttering which is VERY annoying. I got 24GB RAM, why can't the game use THAT instead of using just a tiny part of it and throwing so much stuff to pagefile - and if no pagefile exists, crash?!

Also, raising CPU cache speed from stoch 3.2-3.6ghz to 4.0ghz helped a bit with stutters.. weird...

--

WAIT WHAT is SweetFX bannable?!!!


----------



## Sydfrey24

I have a problem w/ Stock market, whenever I click a market, it will open other market. Ex. If I click Go Postal, Lifeinvader stock market page will open. Has anyone encountered this?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> SSD doesn't do much difference in terms of loading times for me, but I have quite a low end SSD.
> 
> However running the game on an SSD gives much less stuttering while driving (I assume from content dynamically being loaded when you move to a different area).
> 
> This is the first full priced game I have bought since Skyrim. Enjoying it a lot so far. I'm rushing through the story a bit to quickly though, already at 52% completed.


I do sometimes encounter random stuttering while driving in a high speed. I don't know if its the game or my hardware.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> Samsung SyncMaster 2253LW and a Dell E228WFP but I just game on the first one.


You have a better monitor than mine. lols


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Marc79*
> 
> No difference between my 1TB Black HDD and 512GB 550 Crucial SSD in load times.


I'm using the 1TB Caviar Blue, so I guess that explains it.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mitchcook420*
> 
> I'll be using the SSD as an OS drive replacing my current mechanical, but I may install GTA onto it after


No need to re install it, I guess a simple copy and paste to SSD the game will work just fine.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've finally started playing the single player campaign... mainly because I can't play online until the 16th thanks to Rockstar not liking the FOV mod.
> 
> Because how dare we improve the playability of the game or something.


Exactly! As soon as they're banning people who only used visual enhancement mod, I lost faith in playing online.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Ha.. 1080p here and I'm more often in the 40fps area than anything. 30s at night. Strugglin'
> On newegg now...


When I increase my resolution, GTA 5 murders my GPU slowly, so I plant it to 1024x768, Poor but It'll do the job, clocking almost 60fps on high settings.


----------



## edo101

Has anybody found a way to keep your cars from vanishing forever for single player mode? I have some sweet rides I bought and customized but I can't drive em to missions because they dissappear and the impound ooption is only limited to two cars and is inconsistent.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Has anybody found a way to keep your cars from vanishing forever for single player mode? I have some sweet rides I bought and customized but I can't drive em to missions because they dissappear and the impound ooption is only limited to two cars and is inconsistent.


Save them in your safe house garage or buy the 5 car garage for $30,000.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PowerUserQX870*
> 
> On line experience is not much fun when ONE is always being KILLED by other players,


Give people weapons, armoured cars and tanks, and it is naturally going to happen. Avoiding griefers and revenge killing them ruthlessly is half the fun of online in my opinion. If you can't be bothered, then there are options to not play with randoms. Personally I love killing red dots, tanks, jets etc. Only thing better is doing anything with company. Find a good crew or some guys to play with.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Save them in your safe house garage or buy the 5 car garage for $30,000.


Thats what I'm saying, i bought these cars to drive around to do stuff. Not to drive around and go back to my garage. I was thinking if you BUY cars, they would be listed on your 4 car garage. Instead I only see the Elegy and whenever I go anywhere, I literally could turn around and my car would vanish and I would have to buy my car again. It only "saves" when the car is in the garage. Driving your cars for anything else is a waste which makes modding and buying cars in itself useless.

unless there was a way to save cars permanently in single player that I don't know about

Recap; My cars that I buy only save when I drive back to safehouse or 4 car garage. going to missions or doing activities that require me to get out of my car makes my cars dissappear for ever


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Thats what I'm saying, i bought these cars to drive around to do stuff. Not to drive around and go back to my garage. I was thinking if you BUY cars, they would be listed on your 4 car garage. Instead I only see the Elegy and whenever I go anywhere, I literally could turn around and my car would vanish and I would have to buy my car again. It only "saves" when the car is in the garage. Driving your cars for anything else is a waste which makes modding and buying cars in itself useless.
> 
> unless there was a way to save cars permanently in single player that I don't know about
> 
> Recap; My cars that I buy only save when I drive back to safehouse or 4 car garage. going to missions or doing activities that require me to get out of my car makes my cars dissappear for ever


man, I was about to write the exact same issue!
on gta online it works as it should be, buy a car, mod it, leave it anywhere you like, it'll be back in the garage when you want it back. WHY does this not happen in SP?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> man, I was about to write the exact same issue!
> on gta online it works as it should be, buy a car, mod it, leave it anywhere you like, it'll be back in the garage when you want it back. WHY does this not happen in SP?


The data for the cars you buy in GTA Onlinr is stored on Rockstars servers, the cars you buy in single player are not, as it should be.

Cars dissapearing in single player is has been in the GTA series from the first one. Including San Andreas which was the last GTA where you could buy cars.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The data for the cars you buy in GTA Onlinr is stored on Rockstars servers, the cars you buy in single player are not, as it should be.
> 
> Cars dissapearing in single player is has been in the GTA series from the first one. Including San Andreas which was the last GTA where you could buy cars.


you are right.
but it just doesn't make sense as a feature. hell, let me pay it for a" mechanic " to bring my car back.
basically having more than one character's car. does R* accept feature requests?


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The data for the cars you buy in GTA Onlinr is stored on Rockstars servers, the cars you buy in single player are not, as it should be.
> 
> Cars dissapearing in single player is has been in the GTA series from the first one. Including San Andreas which was the last GTA where you could buy cars.


That's something I never liked though. Why would you tune any car besides each character's "own" car? If your vehicle dissapears you lose all the money you spent on it.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The data for the cars you buy in GTA Onlinr is stored on Rockstars servers, the cars you buy in single player are not, as it should be.
> 
> Cars dissapearing in single player is has been in the GTA series from the first one. Including San Andreas which was the last GTA where you could buy cars.


And for a game of such scope, this should not be an issue in SP. I've heard Saints Row series have the garage system I am asking for. How it is that Rstar can't do that?

The plane/helipad hangar system works, why not cars, especially cars you buy.


----------



## BlackVenom

Anyone having trouble scrolling weapons in tab switch mode? It stops working after 1 or 2 switches then starts making beeps.

EDIT:

I had the same problem and fixed it for me. I run on the highest graphics my old rig can handle with sub par fps. For me that's not causing any problems.
Go to your keyboard properties. (Start -> Control Panel -> Keyboard) an set repeat delay to long as well as repeat rate to slow. Never had the lag issue again.
Hope it helps you, too.








-Koboldmaki on rockstar forums

Although it makes regular typing a *PITA*. Gonna see if it'll work.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Can someone with a 5.1 surround system please check if their LFE/Subwoofer channel is working in this game?


It's probably your headset. I'd look into workarounds/compatibility for games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> When I increase my resolution, GTA 5 murders my GPU slowly, so I plant it to 1024x768, Poor but It'll do the job, clocking almost 60fps on high settings.


Is your monitors native res 4:3?

Also: use the multi quote Mr 7x post.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strat79*
> 
> I'm using a 5.1 receiver and the sub seems to be working as intended. Though I haven't isolated it and made sure it was working exactly how it should,I'm confident that it's working fine.


Do you mind me asking how you have it hooked up? HDMI, analog, spdif? Cause if its not analog it could just bee the low pass filter on you receiver sending the lows to the sub and not the game using the LFE channel.


----------



## boot318

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Delete the settings files in documents/rockstar games/grand theft auto v/profile/[random letters and numbers]


By doing that and deleting the "common.rpf" file in game directory fixed it.

+rep


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> you are right.
> but it just doesn't make sense as a feature. hell, let me pay it for a" mechanic " to bring my car back.
> basically having more than one character's car. does R* accept feature requests?


I agree. They managed to have a respawn feature for planes, helicopters and boats but not for the cars. File size shouldn't be an issue A fully customized car shouldn't need more than a few KB to save the modifications.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> By doing that and deleting the "common.rpf" file in game directory fixed it.
> 
> +rep


I had to do it a couple of times, once in "Blitz Play" and again during the final heist. So if the crashing happens again, just delete that file again. I'm not sure why Rockstar hasn't tried to fix that yet.


----------



## edo101

Found this petition for insurrance/permanent storage system in story mode
https://www.change.org/p/rockstar-games-add-insurance-trackers-apartments-apartment-garages-mechanics-to-gta5-story-mode?just_created=true


----------



## Silent Scone

Made another clip in R* Editor


----------



## Sydfrey24

So is the Heist Update still an exclusive Online feature? I want to play those new cars, planes, etc in Single Player mode.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Found this petition for insurrance/permanent storage system in story mode
> https://www.change.org/p/rockstar-games-add-insurance-trackers-apartments-apartment-garages-mechanics-to-gta5-story-mode?just_created=true


I don't know why R* is focusing in Online Multiplayer. While people are buying their products because of the "Story mode" that made this game to the limelight. Also is the Heist Update still an Online exclusive?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I don't know why R* is focusing in Online Multiplayer. While people are buying their products because of the "Story mode" that made this game to the limelight. Also is the Heist Update still an Online exclusive?


Because Single Player games aren't nearly as popular these days. People want to play Co-Op/Multi-Player games more than they do Single Player.

Quote:


> The vehicles from Heists are not available for purchase in Story Mode at this time. If you received a text that these vehicles are available, we apologize, but that message was incorrect.
> If you would like to see these vehicles added to Story Mode, let our development team know at [email protected]


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> So is the Heist Update still an exclusive Online feature? I want to play those new cars, planes, etc in Single Player mode.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I don't know why R* is focusing in Online Multiplayer. While people are buying their products because of the "Story mode" that made this game to the limelight. Also is the Heist Update still an Online exclusive?


Will you please use multi quote instead of posting again and again
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because Single Player games aren't nearly as popular these days. People want to play Co-Op/Multi-Player games more than they do Single Player.


TBH,GTA has always been known for the SP,the MP has always been tacked on,and to say SP games are not popular is quite a misnomer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Will you please use multi quote instead of posting again and again
> TBH,GTA has always been known for the SP,the MP has always been tacked on,and to say SP games are not popular is quite a misnomer.


I didn't say they aren't popular. But it's undeniable that many people like to play games in a Multi-Player environment. GTA was known for it's SinglePlayer because it never had a Multi-Player officially supported until GTA 4.

Considering how successful GTA 5 Online is, why wouldn't they put a lot of the focus on the Multi-Player aspect that also makes more cash for them?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Because Single Player games aren't nearly as popular these days. People want to play Co-Op/Multi-Player games more than they do Single Player.


Well, for me Multiplayer is not popular. Anyway I found a way to enjoy these "Online Exclusive" vehicles via a mod.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Will you please use multi quote instead of posting again and again
> TBH,GTA has always been known for the SP,the MP has always been tacked on,and to say SP games are not popular is quite a misnomer.


Sorry for that, I did realized after posting that it was going to be annoying.









Too lazy to repost though.









I agree regarding to Single Players being taken for granted, R* shouldn't do that, we paid the same price w/ Online geeks and they get special treatment. I am disappointed and felt cheated by R*.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Well, for me Multiplayer is not popular. Anyway I found a way to enjoy these "Online Exclusive" vehicles via a mod.
> Sorry for that, I did realized after posting that it was going to be annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy to repost though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree regarding to Single Players being taken for granted, R* shouldn't do that, we paid the same price w/ Online geeks and they get special treatment. I am disappointed and felt cheated by R*.


Do realize any "Mods" can get you banned.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Well, for me Multiplayer is not popular. Anyway I found a way to enjoy these "Online Exclusive" vehicles via a mod.
> Sorry for that, I did realized after posting that it was going to be annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy to repost though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree regarding to Single Players being taken for granted, R* shouldn't do that, we paid the same price w/ Online geeks and they get special treatment. I am disappointed and felt cheated by R*.


I haven't touched online either, I don't even know what it's like.


----------



## Silent Scone

I've done a few hours in Online. It's O.K (with friends). The city doesn't feel half as 'alive' as it does in SP though.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Do realize any "Mods" can get you banned.


Yep, I know I am at risk, but R* can't simply take away my enjoyment.

I unplugged my rig from the internet when I play w/ mods, and manually download the updates for safety.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I haven't touched online either, I don't even know what it's like.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I haven't touched online either, I don't even know what it's like.


I guess I'm not alone after all. I tried connecting many times, but would change mind in character creation. Maybe will peek for a while, after I beat the story mode


----------



## Wezzor

Why doesn't R* allow you to use mods btw?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> So is the Heist Update still an exclusive Online feature? I want to play those new cars, planes, etc in Single Player mode.


Yes. The only way to get the vehicles from the Heist update is to use a trainer.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why doesn't R* allow you to use mods btw?


Single player mods can affect multiplayer since the multiplayer is poorly implemented.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wezzor*
> 
> Why doesn't R* allow you to use mods btw?


They did at first, but people started abusing it. Legit modders made their mods in such a way that they can't be used online, then griefers changed the files so they could be used online. They then started using god mode, explosive melee, explosive ammo, etc. to annoy people in public servers.

Rockstar are just doing a terrible job at dealing with them. I think what they should have done, was scan for the mods (which the game does anyway when you launch it, so it won't affect loading times) and then either block Online for those who do have the mods installed or (this would be a better option), only allow people with mods installed to join solo/invite sessions and are put in the cheater pool for the public sessions until they remove the mods.


----------



## miraldo

Hello









I need help with optimal settings for my PC. I hope there is someone with a similar system and it is already find the optimal settings for stable 60fps on 1920x1080.

My PC specs:

Gigabyte Z77M-D3H
Intel i5 2500K 3.3GHZ
Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X 4GB
XFX TS 750
SSD Crucial M500 120GB
HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866mhz Ram
NZXT Hades
Samsung SyncMaster BX2335 1920x1080


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They did at first, but people started abusing it. Legit modders made their mods in such a way that they can't be used online, then griefers changed the files so they could be used online. They then started using god mode, explosive melee, explosive ammo, etc. to annoy people in public servers.
> 
> Rockstar are just doing a terrible job at dealing with them. I think what they should have done, was scan for the mods (which the game does anyway when you launch it, so it won't affect loading times) and then either block Online for those who do have the mods installed or (this would be a better option), only allow people with mods installed to join solo/invite sessions and are put in the cheater pool for the public sessions until they remove the mods.


It should have a menu like Skyrim. In this menu, you should be able to toggle what mods you want to have running. Depending on the nature of the mod, then online functionality will be disabled. However, this would require a lot of control. GTA V would need a dedicated mod workshop, like on Steam. Or to make it simple, they could do the same menu as I stated, but if you toggle any mod, then Online is disabled. But this ain't gonna happen...


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Well, for me Multiplayer is not popular. Anyway I found a way to enjoy these "Online Exclusive" vehicles via a mod.
> Sorry for that, I did realized after posting that it was going to be annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too lazy to repost though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree regarding to Single Players being taken for granted, R* shouldn't do that, we paid the same price w/ Online geeks and they get special treatment. I am disappointed and felt cheated by R*.


Yeah I feel the same way. I am tired of online games tbh. I play GTA games because of how fun they are in single player and I hate where they are going with all this online focused stuff. It already seems SP is on the back burner. I can only imagine the next GTA being more online focused than SP meaning, not much story for SP.

Yes GTA 5 is the most impressive game I've seen but these little things that they did with the garage system really runined the experience for me. And this modding issues is also pissing me off

There has to be a way to use mods in SP without banning somebody. by which I mean identify if a mod is being used and just prevent the player from playing online instead of banning them


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need help with optimal settings for my PC. I hope there is someone with a similar system and it is already find the optimal settings for stable 60fps on 1920x1080.
> 
> My PC specs:
> 
> Gigabyte Z77M-D3H
> Intel i5 2500K 3.3GHZ
> Sapphire R9 290 TRI-X 4GB
> XFX TS 750
> SSD Crucial M500 120GB
> HDD Samsung Spinpoint F3 1TB
> 2x4GB Crucial Ballistix Tactical 1866mhz Ram
> NZXT Hades
> Samsung SyncMaster BX2335 1920x1080


Stable 60 fps is hard to do because of asset issues between CPU and GPU. What i mean is, the game will randomly not be able to use the GPU at 100%. For me I have a 290 running 1040mhz and yeah I have a i7 930 at 3.8Ghz which is slower than 2500k but still I've heard its across the board that randomly GPU wont hit 100% so you have low fps.

To answer your question, I get 45 to 60fps on avg except for those times the gpu is not at 100% and thats with very high to ultra settings at 1440p.

I set everything to max except for MSAA which i turned off and shadows which I set to second highest settings. On the advanced settings I extended draw distance to a little past the halfway point.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Stable 60 fps is hard to do because of asset issues between CPU and GPU. What i mean is, the game will randomly not be able to use the GPU at 100%. For me I have a 290 running 1040mhz and yeah I have a i7 930 at 3.8Ghz which is slower than 2500k but still I've heard its across the board that randomly GPU wont hit 100% so you have low fps.
> 
> To answer your question, I get 45 to 60fps on avg except for those times the gpu is not at 100% and thats with very high to ultra settings at 1440p.
> 
> I set everything to max except for MSAA which i turned off and shadows which I set to second highest settings. On the advanced settings I extended draw distance to a little past the halfway point.


Do you get micro hold ups in the game (occasionally) ?

like around 5:46 - 5:48 in this video:



It happens much less since I upgraded to 4790k, but still happens more or less


----------



## MooMoo

Anybody up for heists? Im fed up with random noobs failing my easy setups...

If you know how to play (don't have to be good, but know what button to press etc.) add me: Karhuperuna


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Do you get micro hold ups in the game (occasionally) ?
> 
> like around 5:46 - 5:48 in this video:
> 
> 
> 
> It happens much less since I upgraded to 4790k, but still happens more or less


Yeah but I think I notice it when I skip songs on My Radio. for some reason audio processing takes up CPU resources.

I'll keep any eye out for it when I'm not skipping my songs. I don't play online either so not sure if that counts


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Yeah I feel the same way. I am tired of online games tbh. I play GTA games because of how fun they are in single player and I hate where they are going with all this online focused stuff. It already seems SP is on the back burner. I can only imagine the next GTA being more online focused than SP meaning, not much story for SP.
> 
> Yes GTA 5 is the most impressive game I've seen but these little things that they did with the garage system really runined the experience for me. And this modding issues is also pissing me off
> 
> There has to be a way to use mods in SP without banning somebody. by which I mean identify if a mod is being used and just prevent the player from playing online instead of banning them


SP is on the back burner? Not even close considering there's a Single Player DLC coming out next.....


----------



## Azefore

GTA 5 had probably the best story and longest game length of the series. It took what made 4 revolutionary comparative to San Andreas and polished it with 2000 grit sandpaper. They expanded online sure, but besides a few different add-on systems, vehicle additions, and character customization there's not too much to it that would drag away from SP development.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MadRabbit*
> 
> The problem with GTA is that You can easily jump from SP to MP without even quitting the game so I can easily understand R* about it. The same mods can load over to MP from SP. (Notice, I said can not will) So that would mean they would need to check every mod by themselves which we know won't happen.
> 
> Until R* will release official modding tools I'd stay away from all the mods as far as I could.
> 
> 
> 
> They just need to run a file check (which the game does anyway) every time you launch the game while it's loading for mods. If it detects mods, they should make it so you either can't go online or make it so you can go online, but only in the cheater pool until you remove the mods.
> 
> That way people with mods installed don't have to worry about getting banned from Online since there are rumours of people getting banned from online even if they have never gone online with mods installed.
> 
> I know Saints Row 3 has a system where it tells you if the person you are playing with in co-op has mods installed. That is also something they could implement into online. Especially in invite only sessions.
Click to expand...

Honestly R* should simply disable any and all mods they detect during the loading process, instead of banning players. It's not like they couldn't, considering other developers(Bethesda) have successfully done that in the past(Elderscrolls) and it didn't affect our SP game experience.

I am sure they'll eventually come to this conclusion but it's a matter of when since they only recently launched V this last couple months.









~Ceadder


----------



## overpower

Anyone knows how to stop the stuttering after the 2 latest patches? I already tried disabling, setting custom settings for pagefile and the game is installed on my ssd.
Any other ideas?


----------



## Hl86

Damn i get full 6 cpu usage on my 4.5k ghz 5820k. And they said a 5960k could run bf4 and crysis 3 at the same time without break a sweat.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Yes. The only way to get the vehicles from the Heist update is to use a trainer.


Yep, I've been enjoying that for the last 24 hours now, including the rare cars that only appears on a mission.

Also to stop this banning issues w/ Single Player mod, R* should release their own official modding tools, etc., so that any mod created in that tool can be monitored, tracked and stop it from working Online, maybe in that way we Single Player lovers can mod our game freely.

If R* bans your account, can you still play Single Player?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Damn i get full 6 cpu usage on my 4.5k ghz 5820k. And they said a 5960k could run bf4 and crysis 3 at the same time without break a sweat.


All the time?
I usually get it that high when launching game or on heavy load in game.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Damn i get full 6 cpu usage on my 4.5k ghz 5820k. And they said a 5960k could run bf4 and crysis 3 at the same time without break a sweat.


Even with HT off I don't get over 60% ish on 6 cores.. then again I cap my fps just under 100. Maybe that's why.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Yep, I've been enjoying that for the last 24 hours now, including the rare cars that only appears on a mission.
> 
> Also to stop this banning issues w/ Single Player mod, R* should release their own official modding tools, etc., so that any mod created in that tool can be monitored, tracked and stop it from working Online, maybe in that way we Single Player lovers can mod our game freely.
> 
> If R* bans your account, can you still play Single Player?


They would ban your online access I'm sure, which could block single player since it signs into Social Club or you would be forced to block internet to the exe file, but that's in theory honestly

If you ever downloaded any torrents ahem...in the past, that's what they always say, but then they got crack and all kinds of stuff. Murky territory honestly, and that's in THEORY, because if Rockstar wants to be a pain in the A, they can ban single player too completely with no offline access by patching the game on the sly.

And before anyone screams OOOOOH you download free games, no...I don't.

But in high school I sure did, and you are lying to yourself that you did not.

I like my games for multiplayer and everyone knows that multiplayer and bootleg games DO NOT work together.


----------



## Ceadderman

Actually, nope I never did. Me an my friends were console gamers and I graduated before the fad that was PC actively took a chokehold on my gaming dollars. Went into the service after graduation and didn't have email til '89 and first fps game I played was Doom after I got home. Phantasmagoria, King's Quest and Leisure Suit Larry made the rounds but NONE of them were illegal copies. Didn't have to so that when there was no such beast as install key. So we all pitched in and got games and shared them.









~Ceadder


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> They would ban your online access I'm sure, which could block single player since it signs into Social Club or you would be forced to block internet to the exe file, but that's in theory honestly
> 
> If you ever downloaded any torrents ahem...in the past, that's what they always say, but then they got crack and all kinds of stuff. Murky territory honestly, and that's in THEORY, because if Rockstar wants to be a pain in the A, they can ban single player too completely with no offline access by patching the game on the sly.
> 
> And before anyone screams OOOOOH you download free games, no...I don't.
> 
> But in high school I sure did, and you are lying to yourself that you did not.
> 
> I like my games for multiplayer and everyone knows that multiplayer and bootleg games DO NOT work together.


So I see, I guess I should block gta5.exe from getting an internet access, and if there's an update I will download it manually. Social Club is so slow when it comes to update.

I'm no going to be hypocritical here, as I myself also enjoys pirating games, of course because its free. To tell you honestly, this is the first time I bought a game, and w/ the issues I experienced esp. banning single player mods, I am now thinking twice into buying again. Pirating and buying a legitimate copy of a game on the day of release is no difference.


----------



## MURDoctrine

AFAIK only online will ever be affected by the ban. Its to prevent you from gaining an unfair advantage online.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> AFAIK only online will ever be affected by the ban. Its to prevent you from gaining an unfair advantage online.


I hope that's true, because I've read somewhere that they're getting banned even using mods in Single Player.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Damn i get full 6 cpu usage on my 4.5k ghz 5820k. And they said a 5960k could run bf4 and crysis 3 at the same time without break a sweat.


Keep in mind that GTA 5 is very optimized. It utilizes your hardware, BF4 not so much, Crysis is a powerhog but it it's not optimized for hardware.

Arma 3 does not have INSANE graphics, but eats FPS for lunch, breakfast and dinner that GTA 5 does not compare to.

I played on AMD 8320, then upgraded to 4790k and it's about 20 fps difference, but overall they play the same, because GTA 5/Rockstar worked with both CPU developers to optimize this beauty


----------



## Peremptor

I wanted to try some mods out but I'll hold off... there's got to be a way to mod single player so they don't ban you from the online.


----------



## XLifted

I still don't understand what's the big deal with modding single player for a game that doesn't sell DLCs

Hm....paid DLCs incoming?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I still don't understand what's the big deal with modding single player for a game that doesn't sell DLCs
> 
> Hm....paid DLCs incoming?


Shouldn't even matter. It's GTA. The mods are made for fun, not quests / stories / content. I just want to be spiderman with lazers... is that so hard? q_q


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> Damn i get full 6 cpu usage on my 4.5k ghz 5820k. And they said a 5960k could run bf4 and crysis 3 at the same time without break a sweat.


Even on my weaker i7-930, I never get 100% load on CPU. even if I play my audio files on the personal radio. This is all from my story mode gameplay. I don't know about online.

Even when I was at 2.8Ghz with HT off, I could not get more than 60%. What I did get was massive pop ins when I had my music folder populated because at that setting the CPU just wasn't fast enough for the 290 and audio processing with regards to Gta 5.

Not sure what you are doing on your setup but I sure would like higher CPU usage if it means my GPU is loaded at 100% constantly. Tired of driving around and randomly hitting 60% 40% GPU usage and choppy frames


----------



## Tobe404

Has anyone else lost their saved progress? I made a back up of the local GTAV folder then did a reformat..
Once I got everything re-installed (including GTAV) I copied the GTAV folder back onto the main drive.
When GTA has loaded and you start story mode it starts from 9 years ago... Even though the save files are physically there and only from a day or so ago.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> Has anyone else lost their saved progress? I made a back up of the local GTAV folder then did a reformat..
> Once I got everything re-installed (including GTAV) I copied the GTAV folder back onto the main drive.
> When GTA has loaded and you start story mode it starts from 9 years ago... Even though the save files are physically there and only from a day or so ago.


Did you make a backup of your ...\Username\My Documents\Rockstar Games folder or just the game install location?


----------



## gertruude

do u get the bonus money just once, or do u have it with every new game


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Did you make a backup of your ...\Username\My Documents\Rockstar Games folder or just the game install location?


I made a backup of the GTAV folder in Documents\Rockstar Games. The game itself is run from my backup drive as my SSD is not big enough.
I've done a few reformats before using the same method and it's been fine (no progress lost) until now.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tobe404*
> 
> I made a backup of the GTAV folder in Documents\Rockstar Games. The game itself is run from my backup drive as my SSD is not big enough.
> I've done a few reformats before using the same method and it's been fine (no progress lost) until now.


As long as you still have those original saves, then there might be a way. Take them out of the proper folder, run the game so it makes a new save. For instance, it will be called Save0001.whatever. Then once that new saved is made, place in your old save file and save over it. Then reboot the game. No idea if this will work for GTA, but I've done this a few times with Borderlands 1 and 2.


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Stable 60 fps is hard to do because of asset issues between CPU and GPU. What i mean is, the game will randomly not be able to use the GPU at 100%. For me I have a 290 running 1040mhz and yeah I have a i7 930 at 3.8Ghz which is slower than 2500k but still I've heard its across the board that randomly GPU wont hit 100% so you have low fps.
> 
> To answer your question, I get 45 to 60fps on avg except for those times the gpu is not at 100% and thats with very high to ultra settings at 1440p.
> 
> I set everything to max except for MSAA which i turned off and shadows which I set to second highest settings. On the advanced settings I extended draw distance to a little past the halfway point.


I agree.

Well with this setting I get between 40-60fps. Most of the time runing on 50fps.

Vysnc: On
FXAA: On
MSAA: Off
Pause Game on focus loss: On

Texture: Very High
Shader: Very High
Shadow: Very High
Reflection Quality: Ultra
Reflection MSAA: Off
Water Quality: Very High
Particles Quality: Very High
Grass Quality: Ultra
Soft Shadows: AMD CHS
Post FX: Very High

Anisotropic Filtering: x16
Ambient Occulsion: High
Tessellation: Very High

Population and Vehicle density: 100%
Distance scaling: 100%

Advanced settings:
OFF
OFF
OFF

Im looking for sweet spot setting with beautiful graphics and most of the time solid 60fps.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gertruude*
> 
> do u get the bonus money just once, or do u have it with every new game


every new game


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I agree regarding to Single Players being taken for granted, R* shouldn't do that, *we paid the same price w/ Online geeks and they get special treatment.* I am disappointed and felt cheated by R*.


Actually, you paid the same price and get the same treatment, since you bought GTA 5 and GTA Online together.
When I played GTA games in the past (GTA 3 onwards), I would play them, complete the story and the only time I would play them again was if a friend was over and wanted to show him crazy things, now I have a reason to continue playing GTA after finishing story and I can interact with my friends in a much better way, seems pretty clear why they focus in Online.

Someone else said that the city didn't feel as 'alive' in online as it does in single player, maybe you were in an empty lobby, because it usually feels pretty alive to me, with rivalries, funny conversations in voice chat, the occasional tanks and insurgents, it's pretty fun.


----------



## Jixr

I'm having more fun online than in SP, SP seemed short to me, and franklins character had no story, basically a generic gangster dude, most of the side missions were not that entertaining, and the main story left tons of the world unexplored. I kept seeing these cool locations and thought maybe i'll go here later in the story, but that never happened.

Online is great, bullying other players, teaming up to do dumb stuff, doing races with everyone on motorbikes but one guy in a monster truck trying to run everyone else over. lots of fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Content from the new DLC









http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52429/asked-answered-the-rockstar-editor-gta-online-updates


----------



## AsgeirAsgaut

Does anyone else notice discrepancies in FPS from one gaming session to another? I have my settings maxed out with DSR on 27(whatever the resolution is just before the 3000, sorry I'm not at home right now). One gaming session I will get between 99-120FPS, while another session played an hour later can be between 51-67FPS. I have never had a game that is so inconsistent with frame rates.

Thermaltake Core V71
ASRock z77 Extreme4
I-72600k OC 4.7GHz
8GB Corsair Vengeance 1600MHz
Thermaltake Water 2.0 Pro
EVGA GTX 980 SC
Seagate Barracuda 7200RPM HDD
Cooler Master Silent Pro Gold 1200W


----------



## LXXIII

Game was not playable at any resolution with my old Radeon HD 7850. Bought a used R9 290 at a great price! Factory overclocked to 1075Mhz. Sotware overclocked to 1092Mhz. I can't believe how well this card runs this game.

No settings enabled in advanced settings, and I also had to reduce population density/variety a little. Drastically reduced scaling distance to like 30%. MSAA is also off (don't need it at 1440p). BUT I'm managing to run most settings on Very High, and a couple on Ultra. Grass is on High and everything runs fine in the country. Must be because of the reduced distance scaling. FPS is 40-50 with drops down to 30 (it's a little noticeable).


----------



## MooMoo

Anybody else started to get error message on gta launcher when starting the game? I just started to do heist with my team and wanted to restart game to get sounds to my headphones from speakers. Oddly it wanted me to sign in to social club, did that but it gave me this message: _"Error response received from Steam. Please try again later. If the issue continues, please contact Steam Support. Error:1000.50"_

Edit: seems like there is issues with steam with other players too with other games.


----------



## MrWhiteRX7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Well with this setting I get between 40-60fps. Most of the time runing on 50fps.
> 
> Vysnc: On
> FXAA: On
> MSAA: Off
> Pause Game on focus loss: On
> 
> Texture: Very High
> Shader: Very High
> Shadow: Very High
> Reflection Quality: Ultra
> Reflection MSAA: Off
> Water Quality: Very High
> Particles Quality: Very High
> Grass Quality: Ultra
> Soft Shadows: AMD CHS
> Post FX: Very High
> 
> Anisotropic Filtering: x16
> Ambient Occulsion: High
> Tessellation: Very High
> 
> Population and Vehicle density: 100%
> Distance scaling: 100%
> 
> Advanced settings:
> OFF
> OFF
> OFF
> 
> Im looking for sweet spot setting with beautiful graphics and most of the time solid 60fps.


Turn Grass to Very High. Turn Tessellation and Shadows to High. This should have a nice impact on raising fps without any real noticeable difference in visual fidelity.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> I agree.
> 
> Well with this setting I get between 40-60fps. Most of the time runing on 50fps.
> 
> Vysnc: On
> FXAA: On
> MSAA: Off
> Pause Game on focus loss: On
> 
> Texture: Very High
> Shader: Very High
> Shadow: Very High
> Reflection Quality: Ultra
> Reflection MSAA: Off
> Water Quality: Very High
> Particles Quality: Very High
> Grass Quality: Ultra
> Soft Shadows: AMD CHS
> Post FX: Very High
> 
> Anisotropic Filtering: x16
> Ambient Occulsion: High
> Tessellation: Very High
> 
> Population and Vehicle density: 100%
> Distance scaling: 100%
> 
> Advanced settings:
> OFF
> OFF
> OFF
> 
> Im looking for sweet spot setting with beautiful graphics and most of the time solid 60fps.


Grass = HIGH
Soft Shadows = Softest
You'll have your firm 60fps.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm having more fun online than in SP, SP seemed short to me, and franklins character had no story, basically a generic gangster dude, most of the side missions were not that entertaining, and the main story left tons of the world unexplored. I kept seeing these cool locations and thought maybe i'll go here later in the story, but that never happened.
> 
> Online is great, bullying other players, teaming up to do dumb stuff, doing races with everyone on motorbikes but one guy in a monster truck trying to run everyone else over. lots of fun.


I agree with the first sentence. (Well, both sentences)

I just had a rally race where I was on my brand new Insurgent against a Sanchez, even though my co-pilot had no mic, it was pretty easy since I could easily catch up and knock out the bike team.

Now, I've never owned an Armored Kuruma, and shooting someone in it is basically impossible, unless you stay still for 2 minutes, however I bought the Insurgent instead of the Armored Kuruma because it can take a lot of RPG strikes, while the Kuruma can be taken down with one C4, and it is a much heavier vehicle, so you can ram other cars really hard, the car's wheels cannot be popped and the whole vehicle basically lasts forever, I was killing cops all the way from the international airport to the northest point in the map, if you keep moving, they won't do enough damage to kill you.
Another point in favor of the Insurgent is that AFAIK you pay the highest insurance to fix it, 16K, so other players might not be so tempted to blow you up.

PS: I think the Armored Kuruma is way too overpowered and should be nerfed or cost a lot more money or be a pegasus vehicle.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> Game was not playable at any resolution with my old Radeon HD 7850. Bought a used R9 290 at a great price! Factory overclocked to 1075Mhz. Sotware overclocked to 1092Mhz. I can't believe how well this card runs this game.
> 
> No settings enabled in advanced settings, and I also had to reduce population density/variety a little. Drastically reduced scaling distance to like 30%. MSAA is also off (don't need it at 1440p). BUT I'm managing to run most settings on Very High, and a couple on Ultra. Grass is on High and everything runs fine in the country. Must be because of the reduced distance scaling. FPS is 40-50 with drops down to 30 (it's a little noticeable).


How would it not run on a 7850? I am playing it on my laptop (860m + i7 4710 @ 1080p) with basically the same settings and fps as you are with a 290. Unless its just not optimized for AMD?


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is it possible to restart my single player game and start with my preorder and transfer items/money?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is it possible to restart my single player game and start with my preorder and transfer items/money?


Well you will have to uninstall it and the install your preorder. Even then I doubt you'll be able to transfer anything. Someone may have a different take on this I suppose.









~Ceadder


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> How would it not run on a 7850? I am playing it on my laptop (860m + i7 4710 @ 1080p) with basically the same settings and fps as you are with a 290. Unless its just not optimized for AMD?


Wow, yea iduno. Is the 860m 2GB? Cuz I was under the impression that the 7850's 2GB ram was the reason I couldn't even play normal settings @ 1080p. Otherwise, the game must be optimized for nvidia.


----------



## MooMoo

Could I get invite to the OCN crew?
My social club nick is: Karhuperuna


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> Wow, yea iduno. Is the 860m 2GB? Cuz I was under the impression that the 7850's 2GB ram was the reason I couldn't even play normal settings @ 1080p. Otherwise, the game must be optimized for nvidia.


Yea, so I have to keep medium textures... bleh


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Even on my weaker i7-930, I never get 100% load on CPU. even if I play my audio files on the personal radio


I also experienced some random lags, while driving in a high speed when using the self radio. I don't know what might be the problem. Any idea?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Actually, you paid the same price and get the same treatment, since you bought GTA 5 and GTA Online together.
> When I played GTA games in the past (GTA 3 onwards), I would play them, complete the story and the only time I would play them again was if a friend was over and wanted to show him crazy things, now I have a reason to continue playing GTA after finishing story and I can interact with my friends in a much better way, seems pretty clear why they focus in Online.
> 
> Someone else said that the city didn't feel as 'alive' in online as it does in single player, maybe you were in an empty lobby, because it usually feels pretty alive to me, with rivalries, funny conversations in voice chat, the occasional tanks and insurgents, it's pretty fun.


I might disagree w/ that. Yep we paid the same price, but did the Single Player mode received the Heist update? No. Also the returning player perks is ridiculous, it should be in the game whether you're a first time player or not.

Online game is for people who has fast internet and friends who were also playing, In my case I am from a 3rd world country where Internet will get to your nerves and pirating is too mainstream. As of now i haven't touched Online mode, many times I tried but lost interest, maybe I'll try it again after I finish the story.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> Wow, yea iduno. Is the 860m 2GB? Cuz I was under the impression that the 7850's 2GB ram was the reason I couldn't even play normal settings @ 1080p. Otherwise, the game must be optimized for nvidia.


My current rig's GPU is Palit GTX 650 Ti Boost Edition w/c is 2GB, but I could run it on High Settings, w/ some spare juice for higher resolutions. I don't know if it's only optimized for NVIDIA, it shouldn't be like that.


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> *I also experienced some random lags, while driving in a high speed when using the self radio. I don't know what might be the problem. Any idea?*
> I might disagree w/ that. Yep we paid the same price, but did the Single Player mode received the Heist update? No. Also the returning player perks is ridiculous, it should be in the game whether you're a first time player or not.
> 
> Online game is for people who has fast internet and friends who were also playing, In my case I am from a 3rd world country where Internet will get to your nerves and pirating is too mainstream. As of now i haven't touched Online mode, many times I tried but lost interest, maybe I'll try it again after I finish the story.
> My current rig's GPU is Palit GTX 650 Ti Boost Edition w/c is 2GB, but I could run it on High Settings, w/ some spare juice for higher resolutions. I don't know if it's only optimized for NVIDIA, it shouldn't be like that.


I always have task manager open on other monitor and just a couple times noticed some random lag down to 18FPS. Looked at task manager and noticed massive amounts of activity on my main SSD as well as the HDD where GTA5 is installed. CPU has never hit 100% load.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> I always have task manager open on other monitor and just a couple times noticed some random lag down to 18FPS. Looked at task manager and noticed massive amounts of activity on my main SSD as well as the HDD where GTA5 is installed. CPU has never hit 100% load.


my CPU won't reach 100% either when playing GTA 5. I guess it must be my GPU, because I have an 8GB RAM.


----------



## overpower

*WINDOWS 10 USERS*: install latest amd bet drivers AND run game in windows 8 compatibility mode. Now i play smoothy with the settings at very high/ultra.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Could I get invite to the OCN crew?
> My social club nick is: Karhuperuna


you can join yourself i think.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> *WINDOWS 10 USERS*: install latest amd bet drivers AND run game in windows 8 compatibility mode. Now i play smoothy with the settings at very high/ultra.
> you can join yourself i think.


Anyone else confirm?


----------



## overpower

nvm now i saw that it's invite only.

Mine name is SabotazNi


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> Game was not playable at any resolution with my old Radeon HD 7850. Bought a used R9 290 at a great price! Factory overclocked to 1075Mhz. Sotware overclocked to 1092Mhz. I can't believe how well this card runs this game.
> 
> No settings enabled in advanced settings, and I also had to reduce population density/variety a little. Drastically reduced scaling distance to like 30%. MSAA is also off (don't need it at 1440p). BUT I'm managing to run most settings on Very High, and a couple on Ultra. Grass is on High and everything runs fine in the country. Must be because of the reduced distance scaling. FPS is 40-50 with drops down to 30 (it's a little noticeable).


What do you consider unplayable? I get an average of 60FPS on a mix of normal, high, and very high with occasional dips to the low 40s


----------



## LXXIII

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you consider unplayable? I get an average of 60FPS on a mix of normal, high, and very high with occasional dips to the low 40s


K now that I think about it some more, there were some settings I refused to reduce cuz it made the game look just like GTA4. Texture was one of them. Shading and Shadows too. And Reflections. That's probably why it was unplayable lol


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is it possible to restart my single player game and start with my preorder and transfer items/money?


Not sure about transfer stuff but I did get my preorder bonus again with a new game


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> I always have task manager open on other monitor and just a couple times noticed some random lag down to 18FPS. Looked at task manager and noticed massive amounts of activity on my main SSD as well as the HDD where GTA5 is installed. CPU has never hit 100% load.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> my CPU won't reach 100% either when playing GTA 5. I guess it must be my GPU, because I have an 8GB RAM.


Yeah like I said Audio processing for self radio eats up CPU resources. Amazingly the CPU won't hit 100% but it will slow down asset management between GPU and CPU so you get those lags. Notice that it hits hard if you are in sequential/random radio setting and you skip to next track. See if you can clock your CPU higher

I am on the older i7 930 first gen so it might be worse for us. But I've heard this complaint with people with beefier processors and I think even with Nvidia GPUs.

It gets worse and you might even notice you get massive pop ins if your procesor is lower clocked but still the CPU usage won't hit 100%. I guess I have accepted the random hiccups. Nothing else I can do on my end cause my CPU won't hit 100% ever.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Online game is for people who has fast internet and friends who were also playing, In my case I am from a 3rd world country where Internet will get to your nerves and pirating is too mainstream. As of now i haven't touched Online mode, many times I tried but lost interest, maybe I'll try it again after I finish the story.
> My current rig's GPU is Palit GTX 650 Ti Boost Edition w/c is 2GB, but I could run it on High Settings, w/ some spare juice for higher resolutions. I don't know if it's only optimized for NVIDIA, it shouldn't be like that.


Yeah I'm with you. I got no friends that play this on PC and I am not interested in Online atm. Seems like it could be a hassle. And all indication point to this series turning into an Online based game. Not sure why other people here are talking about. SP was okay. Franklins story was nonexistent and the only thing interesting about story was Trevor and Michael's relationship. and SP was short


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> I still don't understand what's the big deal with modding single player for a game that doesn't sell DLCs
> 
> Hm....paid DLCs incoming?


It's against R*'s EULA or TOS. They've never been open to modding (at least as far as GTA goes).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52429/asked-answered-the-rockstar-editor-gta-online-updates


R* on modding:

Quote:


> "I'm having soo much fun with GTAV on the PC but I just have one question about it, how come you are not allowing mods for it?" - @ClarkMatthew63
> "Will I get banned from GTA Online for using a FoV Mod or Oculus Rift mod?" - @Mattophobia
> 
> We have always appreciated the creative efforts of the PC modding community and we still fondly remember the awesome zombie invasion mod and original GTA map mod for GTAIV PC among many other classics. To be clear, the modding policy in our license has not changed and is the same as for GTAIV. Recent updates to GTAV PC had an unintended effect of making unplayable certain single player modifications. This was not intentional, no one has been banned for using single player modifications, and you should not worry about being banned or being relegated to the cheater pool just for using single player PC mods. Our primary focus is on protecting GTA Online against modifications that could give players an unfair advantage, disrupt gameplay, or cause griefing. It also bears mentioning that because game *mods are by definition unauthorized*, they may be broken by technical updates, cause instability, or affect your game in other unforeseen ways.


Bolded their interesting definition of mods.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> nvm now i saw that it's invite only.
> 
> Mine name is SabotazNi


Contact whoever is running it? I posted the link to it somewhere on here but can't find it atm...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LXXIII*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you consider unplayable? I get an average of 60FPS on a mix of normal, high, and very high with occasional dips to the low 40s
> 
> 
> 
> K now that I think about it some more, there were some settings I refused to reduce cuz it made the game look just like GTA4. Texture was one of them. Shading and Shadows too. And Reflections. That's probably why it was unplayable lol
Click to expand...

I see lol, I have no issue playing on high grass and shadows. It's normal textures I can't stand, hence why I wanna get a 290 myself since they are so cheap now.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I see lol, I have no issue playing on high grass and shadows. It's normal textures I can't stand, hence why I wanna get a 290 myself since they are so cheap now.


But 2gb is completely enough for very high textures?


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> But 2gb is completely enough for very high textures?


Don't think so. GTA will say that you're going beyond the 2GB limit. If you disable the limit, yea you can put it on but the game doesn't advise it. I can't recall if I have it on high with my settings, but if it is, its at 2.2 gb or so of usage. Medium with my settings sits around 1.8 gbs.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Don't think so. GTA will say that you're going beyond the 2GB limit. If you disable the limit, yea you can put it on but the game doesn't advise it. I can't recall if I have it on high with my settings, but if it is, its at 2.2 gb or so of usage. Medium with my settings sits around 1.8 gbs.


No stutters with these settings and AB shows exactly 2gb for the absolute max usage. No MSAA of course but anyway










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Tennobanzai

I had a dream R* made a new update to combine all the patches like how Windows does service packs LOL. Guess i'm playing too much GTA


----------



## overpower

do you know what's this message?


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> do you know what's this message?


Exactly what it says. Your video card driver crashed, and restarted crashing out your game in the process. Try turning down our GPU OC, and CPU OC if it keeps happending.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> Exactly what it says. Your video card driver crashed, and restarted crashing out your game in the process. Try turning down our GPU OC, and CPU OC if it keeps happending.


I searched it on google and found this solution at fix it my self section

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2665946/


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> They would ban your online access I'm sure, *which could block single player since it signs into Social Club or you would be forced to block internet to the exe file, but that's in theory honestly*
> 
> If you ever downloaded any torrents ahem...in the past, that's what they always say, but then they got crack and all kinds of stuff. Murky territory honestly, and that's in THEORY, because if Rockstar wants to be a pain in the A, they can ban single player too completely with no offline access by patching the game on the sly.
> 
> And before anyone screams OOOOOH you download free games, no...I don't.
> 
> But in high school I sure did, and you are lying to yourself that you did not.
> 
> I like my games for multiplayer and everyone knows that multiplayer and bootleg games DO NOT work together.


False. If you get banned, you can still play as you normally would. When you try to go online, you will get a message saying "You have been banned from Online. Please return to single player."


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Now, I've never owned an Armored Kuruma, and shooting someone in it is basically impossible, unless you stay still for 2 minutes, however I bought the Insurgent instead of the Armored Kuruma because it can take a lot of RPG strikes, while the Kuruma can be taken down with one C4, and it is a much heavier vehicle, so you can ram other cars really hard, the car's wheels cannot be popped and the whole vehicle basically lasts forever, I was killing cops all the way from the international airport to the northest point in the map, if you keep moving, they won't do enough damage to kill you.
> Another point in favor of the Insurgent is that AFAIK you pay the highest insurance to fix it, 16K, so other players might not be so tempted to blow you up.
> 
> PS: I think the Armored Kuruma is way too overpowered and should be nerfed or cost a lot more money or be a pegasus vehicle.


You can shoot through the car with one or two of the shotguns at certain angles (front on is one), plus I believe the minigun. Can also sticky bomb and rpg it. Plus they can just shoot through the openings if they are a decent shot. The Bullet and Jester are cheaper and offer 100% protection from the rear. The Dominator may as well (not sure if you can shoot through the rear slats with luck), and the Zentorno/Entity certainly do, as well as having the power to keep someone in your rear.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Doesn't mean Rockstar shouldn't do better. It's an oversight or bug, not a feature.


I never said it was a feature or not a bug. I was just explaining why cars and bikes that have been bought in single player disappear.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> You can shoot through the car with one or two of the shotguns at certain angles (front on is one), plus I believe the minigun. Can also sticky bomb and rpg it. Plus they can just shoot through the openings if they are a decent shot. The Bullet and Jester are cheaper and offer 100% protection from the rear. The Dominator may as well (not sure if you can shoot through the rear slats with luck), and the Zentorno/Entity certainly do, as well as having the power to keep someone in your rear.


If you were responding to my PS, shooting through the openings does not work immediately, you must shoot many times(see video), and that's very unlikely to happen in a moving car chase, minigun is level 120 and would probably end up blowing up the car, along with explosives, the reason why I think the car is OP is because against NPCs, you basically never die, and people just drive it into the area with enemies and sit there killing them, if it were a pegasus vehicle, players wouldn't be punished for blowing it up and it couldn't be used in heists/be less accessible in missions


----------



## Punter

It has weak spots that are easy to shoot through, not really shown in the vid. You can get one-shotted in it









It is a bit cheap to be able to complete a mission by shooting everyone from your car, but it isn't nearly as bad as being able to do the same in a Zentorno or Entity. I think the whole armour, bulletproof tires and in some cases bulletproof rears should be limited to sedans and SUVs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

What would really balance the Kuruma (armored) out would be you cannot shoot through it at all. No bullets come out or in, meaning you can't shoot out of it with any weapons and you can't shoot the people inside at all.

Basically, add 100% bullet proof glass.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What would really balance the Kuruma (armored) out would be you cannot shoot through it at all. No bullets come out or in, meaning you can't shoot out of it with any weapons and you can't shoot the people inside at all.
> 
> Basically, add 100% bullet proof glass.


This.


----------



## timepart

Interested in settings achieved and frame rates with a GK110 Titan


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> But 2gb is completely enough for very high textures?


Yes, but assuming that's not the only maxed setting you want you'll want to get at least 3gb. I'm hitting over 3gb with everything maxed including pop variation.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> Interested in settings achieved and frame rates with a GK110 Titan


If you're asking you might want to add what resolution and refresh rate desired.


----------



## timepart

edit-

Interested in settings achieved and frame rates with a GK110 Titan with 1080p resolution and 144 Hz panel.


----------



## xenophobe

The helicopter is just so horrible to fly. Would be so much more fun if they had incorporated standard radio control channel layout...


----------



## Zoltanar

Resprayed my Insurgent, meet the Police Insurgent! (with Red Neon Lights for added Policeness)

Also new car, Bravado Gauntlet, probably not the only one that looks like this but I love it.


Spoiler: Car Pictures









Helicopters require getting used to, that is with a controller, don't ask me about keyboard controls.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Anyone found a fix for stuttering issues yet? Haven't played in 2 weeks because of that ;/


----------



## Ceadderman

Try updating your drivers or going back a step or two.

This is usually my first thought when playing a new game.

~Ceadder


----------



## LocutusH

Is there a way, to further reduce DOF?
I already have it OFF, but it still seems blurry at distance... i dont like it when games tell my eyes where to focus...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> The helicopter is just so horrible to fly. Would be so much more fun if they had incorporated standard radio control channel layout...


Use WASD for up, down, rotate left, rotate right and 8345 on the number pad (if you have one) for lean forward, lean backward, lean left, lean right.

It's much better than using the mouse and keyboard.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Get an xbox controller. I play with mouse and keyboard but once I enter an air vehicle I pick up the controller.


----------



## Tobe404

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Did you make a backup of your ...\Username\My Documents\Rockstar Games folder or just the game install location?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> As long as you still have those original saves, then there might be a way. Take them out of the proper folder, run the game so it makes a new save. For instance, it will be called Save0001.whatever. Then once that new saved is made, place in your old save file and save over it. Then reboot the game. No idea if this will work for GTA, but I've done this a few times with Borderlands 1 and 2.


Tried that. Didn't work. Had to download a save game from the net that is around where I'm up to.


----------



## Sempre

*TLDR;* Kept losing control of my player every few seconds. Disconnected the Corsair H100i USB cable from the motherboard USB header. No more issues.

I had this problem which made me lose control of my player, when driving or walking, for a few seconds and then i regain control. This was very annoying when driving or during firefights. It basically got stuck on the last key/s before disconnecting. So if i was holding down W+D, and then i lose control, the car would just keep moving forward and steering right, which would crash and make me lose races etc.

Coincidentally that only happened after 10 or so minutes of playing, so it doesn't happen when i first play the game right away. So i thought it had something to do with GPU's increasing temperature that causes this issue. (I had a ref cooled R9 290)

I also i noticed during this is that i keep hearing that windows notification sound that which you hear when a USB drive or a component disconnects and connects. So i tried to disconnect every USB component except my KB+M but this didn't solve it. One weird thing though, when i had these episodes of disconnecting and hearing windows noises, the Corsair H100i LED kept flashing on and off, but I didn't pay much attention to it. At this point i pretty much gave up and hoped for a Rockstar patch to fix this.

Then one day when i was managing the cables for my rig. I saw the CPU H100i cooler had a USB cable connected to the motherboard so i disconnected it (This is for the LINK software which frankly i don't use). Turns out this was the fix after all. I never had the KB+M player disconnect issue again.


----------



## LandonAaron

GTA
Mafia II
Watch Dogs
Sleeping Dogs
Saints Row

This is a pretty great formula for a game. I loved all of these games with the exceptions of Saints Row. Could never get into those games. The whole ghetto over the top crap turns me off right away and everything just feels like a bad impression of GTA and I can't get into it. This is the order in which I would rank these game. I also played the first Mafia game on the PC back in the day which was a pretty terrific game even if the driving was terribly slow.

Trying to rank GTA games is more difficult.

Would probably say:

GTAIV
GTA San Andres
GTA V

GTAV could have been a lot better if they would have given more control to the players. But basically the only control you have is who to pick for the heists and its totally lame.


----------



## Ceadderman

Odd how you rank these games.

Considering they're the very ones that are listed as software limited on AMD cards, per nVidia's corporate shenanigans.









~Ceadder


----------



## Zoltanar

Sleeping Dogs is an AMD Gaming Evolved title, GTA isn't either TWIMTBP or GE.


----------



## Ceadderman

I know it is that is why I was perplexed when I read the article. Doesn't make the article untrue, but why include it being that it's an AMD game?









~Ceadder


----------



## twerk

Hi guys, quick question. When I run the benchmark, it doesn't finish with any sort of summary screen with average framerate etc. It just exits to the desktop. This is after the car crashes into the fuel tanker.

Is this normal or is there something up?


----------



## Zoltanar

It's not normal, it should return you to GTA V Single Player.


----------



## frag85

Just checked, my game is doing this too. Don't think it was happening before.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> GTA
> Mafia II
> Watch Dogs
> Sleeping Dogs
> Saints Row
> 
> This is a pretty great formula for a game. I loved all of these games with the exceptions of Saints Row. Could never get into those games. *The whole ghetto over the top crap turns me off right away and everything just feels like a bad impression of GTA* and I can't get into it. This is the order in which I would rank these game. I also played the first Mafia game on the PC back in the day which was a pretty terrific game even if the driving was terribly slow.
> 
> Trying to rank GTA games is more difficult.
> 
> Would probably say:
> 
> GTAIV
> GTA San Andres
> GTA V
> 
> GTAV could have been a lot better if they would have given more control to the players. But basically the only control you have is who to pick for the heists and its totally lame.


I think that's the whole point of Saint's Row, an over-the-top pun of GTA. Personally, I do enjoy it. I was a fan of the original GTA back on PC long ago, but never got into any of the Rockstar version of GTA until this one (5). Sleeping Dogs was another good one as well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question. When I run the benchmark, it doesn't finish with any sort of summary screen with average framerate etc. It just exits to the desktop. This is after the car crashes into the fuel tanker.
> 
> Is this normal or is there something up?


Same thing with me, I think that's just how it was made. That's the end of the test so it drops you out of the game. It stores the results in a .txt file in Documents/Rockstar Games/GTA V/Benchmarks


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question. When I run the benchmark, it doesn't finish with any sort of summary screen with average framerate etc. It just exits to the desktop. This is after the car crashes into the fuel tanker.
> 
> Is this normal or is there something up?


The benchmark results are text document located in;

Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Benchmarks


----------



## MooMoo

When joining Heist, I often think its finale, because it says same info text as finale. But when host starts game, it shows that theres all the setups undone. So I don't want to wait for that cutscene go through and then leave the lobby. Is there any other way to leave it than waiting or Alt+F4?

I'm wondering does anyone else get frustated about when bought insurgent pick-up, you can't put it in your garage, not to customize it. When you call it, it arrives too far away. You can't lock it, so someone can easily steal it and you can't throw them out from interaction menu. I'm so dissapointed after working hard for the money


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Odd how you rank these games.
> 
> Considering they're the very ones that are listed as software limited on AMD cards, per nVidia's corporate shenanigans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I was just ranking them in order of enjoyment. I played the other GTA games on consoles and the other games on NVidia cards. I just recently switched to team red.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> The helicopter is just so horrible to fly. Would be so much more fun if they had incorporated standard radio control channel layout...
> 
> 
> 
> Use WASD for up, down, rotate left, rotate right and 8345 on the number pad (if you have one) for lean forward, lean backward, lean left, lean right.
> 
> It's much better than using the mouse and keyboard.
Click to expand...

Yeah, doesn't really help, sorry.

I'm using an xbox 360 controller... the helicopter is the only thing I hate the controls of. It flies like a child's toy coaxial heli... too much Toilet Bowl Effect... too much pendulum...


----------



## MerkageTurk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sempre*
> 
> *TLDR;* Kept losing control of my player every few seconds. Disconnected the Corsair H100i USB cable from the motherboard USB header. No more issues.
> 
> I had this problem which made me lose control of my player, when driving or walking, for a few seconds and then i regain control. This was very annoying when driving or during firefights. It basically got stuck on the last key/s before disconnecting. So if i was holding down W+D, and then i lose control, the car would just keep moving forward and steering right, which would crash and make me lose races etc.
> 
> Coincidentally that only happened after 10 or so minutes of playing, so it doesn't happen when i first play the game right away. So i thought it had something to do with GPU's increasing temperature that causes this issue. (I had a ref cooled R9 290)
> 
> I also i noticed during this is that i keep hearing that windows notification sound that which you hear when a USB drive or a component disconnects and connects. So i tried to disconnect every USB component except my KB+M but this didn't solve it. One weird thing though, when i had these episodes of disconnecting and hearing windows noises, the Corsair H100i LED kept flashing on and off, but I didn't pay much attention to it. At this point i pretty much gave up and hoped for a Rockstar patch to fix this.
> 
> Then one day when i was managing the cables for my rig. I saw the CPU H100i cooler had a USB cable connected to the motherboard so i disconnected it (This is for the LINK software which frankly i don't use). Turns out this was the fix after all. I never had the KB+M player disconnect issue again.


I had the same issue, but not sure what I did to fix it. I did come thing in bios I believe csm settings I turned on or legacy along with uefi bios not sure though


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I'm wondering does anyone else get frustated about when bought insurgent pick-up, you can't put it in your garage, not to customize it. When you call it, it arrives too far away. You can't lock it, so someone can easily steal it and you can't throw them out from interaction menu. I'm so dissapointed after working hard for the money


That is because it is a pegasus vehicle, and different rules apply to them compared to personal vehicles. They do not cost anyone money when they get destroyed, they cost money to get delivered to you, they cannot be customized, usually can't be used in heists and probably all of them have different map blips (tank, insurgent, heli, plane, etc). The regular Insurgent (675K) can be customized as it is a personal vehicle.


----------



## Strileckifunk

Any advice for screen tearing? It's pretty bad, even though my frames are 40-60. V-sync in game doesnt seem to help, nor does enabling it from the nvidia control panel.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *timepart*
> 
> edit-
> 
> Interested in settings achieved and frame rates with a GK110 Titan with 1080p resolution and 144 Hz panel.


http://www.gamersnexus.net/game-bench/1905-gta-v-pc-fps-benchmark-graphics-cards
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Hi guys, quick question. When I run the benchmark, it doesn't finish with any sort of summary screen with average framerate etc. It just exits to the desktop. This is after the car crashes into the fuel tanker.
> 
> Is this normal or is there something up?


Same. It has always done this to me. On both my steam and other version.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strileckifunk*
> 
> Any advice for screen tearing? It's pretty bad, even though my frames are 40-60. V-sync in game doesnt seem to help, nor does enabling it from the nvidia control panel.


What's your GPU's usage? And game settings? And driver? Are you using the GTA V driver from nv?


----------



## hamzta09

This game loves pagefile >12gb usage
Holymoly


----------



## hrockh

yesterday it crashed only once after a long session, 6 hours ish (left it on when I went for dinner / breaks etc).
so the latest patches here help.

I've posted this already on the gta v crew thread, just want to post it here again to get better visibility









I'm trying to assemble a team of four people to do all the heists, just did the first one with 2 people, the next one is prison break. if you're interested, PM me


----------



## Silent Scone

All my crashes stopped since disabling G-Sync, setting max performance power method and running MSAA over TXAA.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> All my crashes stopped since disabling G-Sync, setting max performance power method and running MSAA over TXAA.


I still have MSAA on (MFAA actually) and FXAA on. I've set max performance as well.
do you feel any difference in smoothness with G-Sync off?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This game loves pagefile >12gb usage
> Holymoly


What do you have your pagefile set to?


----------



## unseen0

Question to you fellow GTA V players.
Are there any hacks for this game?

NO, i don't want any, if just want to know if there are any.
Reason being; I gave it my all to set a world record on one of the bike races. And i improved my own record 4 times.
A week later (now) someone managed to break it, by 20+ seconds, which is absolutely not possible imo. Unless i am missing out on something vital!

What is going on? i would feel very sad if the game actually allowed cheating like speedhacks.


----------



## overpower

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Anyone found a fix for stuttering issues yet? Haven't played in 2 weeks because of that ;/


install latest beta drivers if you have amd gpu, run in compatibility for windows 8 and run as admin. This worked for me.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Question to you fellow GTA V players.
> Are there any hacks for this game?
> 
> NO, i don't want any, if just want to know if there are any.
> Reason being; I gave it my all to set a world record on one of the bike races. And i improved my own record 4 times.
> A week later (now) someone managed to break it, by 20+ seconds, which is absolutely not possible imo. Unless i am missing out on something vital!
> 
> What is going on? i would feel very sad if the game actually allowed cheating like speedhacks.


There are hacks but Rockstar are very swiftly banning anyone using them, thank god. Doesn't mean someone can't use one to set a record before they get banned though. Not all are detected straight away.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Question to you fellow GTA V players.
> Are there any hacks for this game?
> 
> NO, i don't want any, if just want to know if there are any.
> Reason being; I gave it my all to set a world record on one of the bike races. And i improved my own record 4 times.
> A week later (now) someone managed to break it, by 20+ seconds, which is absolutely not possible imo. Unless i am missing out on something vital!
> 
> What is going on? i would feel very sad if the game actually allowed cheating like speedhacks.


You might find interesting tools in this site. Mostly mods, but some are cheats.

https://www.gta5-mods.com/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This game loves pagefile >12gb usage
> Holymoly


Yep...had to move my swapfile off my main drive. Hoping it's something they can fix with a patch.


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> There are hacks but Rockstar are very swiftly banning anyone using them, thank god. Doesn't mean someone can't use one to set a record before they get banned though. Not all are detected straight away.


Good to know they are using the ban hammer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> You might find interesting tools in this site. Mostly mods, but some are cheats.
> 
> https://www.gta5-mods.com/


Yeah, i was wondering when the mods would show up. Nice website, i'll look into it.
I used to mod GTA 4 with realism mods, real cars, road textures, graphic enhancements etc.
Cheers
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep...had to move my swapfile off my main drive. Hoping it's something they can fix with a patch.


I could be horribly wrong, but isn't the pagefile a "backup" to RAM?
If RAM is fully utilized, it will resort to pagefile?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> That is because it is a pegasus vehicle, and different rules apply to them compared to personal vehicles. They do not cost anyone money when they get destroyed, they cost money to get delivered to you, they cannot be customized, usually can't be used in heists and probably all of them have different map blips (tank, insurgent, heli, plane, etc). The regular Insurgent (675K) can be customized as it is a personal vehicle.


It's so stupid that there doesn't read any warning messages or something. So many other players complain the same.


----------



## Zoltanar

I agree but there are a LOT of stupid design decisions in GTA V apart from that, such as not being able to run your own heist through quick job, forcing you to do nothing for half an hour until 3 people join you, being sent to freeroam when a heist setup is completed or someone leaves and having to wait 20 seconds to get the ingame text to continue, not being able to test-drive vehicles (without mods, you can't even test heist vehicles in Single Player), etc. The game is a lot of fun but it could've been far better.


----------



## kanttii

Will I be banned if I use SweetFX in online?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> If RAM is fully utilized, it will resort to pagefile?


It should use RAM first but at least for me it doesn't .......... I got 10-16GB RAM free (depending on current RAMDisk size I'm using) and the game throws stuff to much slower pagefile (tho 550MBPS + Samsung RAPID on) A LOT.... like what's wrong with it?!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you have your pagefile set to?


Windows Managed.
If I disable it or lower it <8GB the game crashes more often.


----------



## MooMoo

Does anyone know what these GTAVLauncher.exe's subprocesses do?
I noticed that they do I/O writes and reads about 20KB with about 95KB spikes every 3sec. Other read I/O and second writes I/O.

Is that GTAVLauncher even necessary on the background? GTAVLauncher.exe doesn't often itself do anything as cpu & I/O usage wise, only its subprocesses (with I/O).


----------



## Zoltanar

I don't know but it always makes me angry when there is a program in the Windows Volume Mixer that doesn't even output any sounds, and GTA V Launcher is one of them.

Hopefully in Windows 10, processes will disappear from the Mixer after a period of not outputting sound or you can hide them.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you have your pagefile set to?
> 
> 
> 
> Windows Managed.
> If I disable it or lower it <8GB the game crashes more often.
Click to expand...

Interesting. Maybe I should set my max pagefile to 16GB from 4GB as I've only had crashes after a good 5 or 6 hour session.


----------



## 486DX

Is there an antialising solution @4K that doesn't EAT graphics cards?

Some say that AA isn't necessary at 4K, but unless I'm doing something wrong, there are jaggies everywhere at 3840x2160.

Thing is MSAA x 2 causes noticable jittering, with 2 x Titan-X in SLI and an i7 hex core CPU at 4.5ghz.

I've tried DSR at 4785x2645







...but I can't get it stable.

Is there any kind of aftermarket program I could use to apply antialising?


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Is there an antialising solution @4K that doesn't EAT graphics cards?
> 
> Some say that AA isn't necessary at 4K, but unless I'm doing something wrong, there are jaggies everywhere at 3840x2160.
> 
> Thing is MSAA x 2 causes noticable jittering, with 2 x Titan-X in SLI and an i7 hex core CPU at 4.5ghz.
> 
> I've tried DSR at 4785x2645
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...but I can't get it stable.
> 
> Is there any kind of aftermarket program I could use to apply antialising?


Nvidia Inspector?


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*
> 
> Nvidia Inspector?


Ahh, I didn't realise the Inspector did this. I used it long ago to OC a GTX 295. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## carlhil2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *486DX*
> 
> Ahh, I didn't realise the Inspector did this. I used it long ago to OC a GTX 295. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *carlhil2*


Thanks for this, as it happens, the latest NVIDIA inspector comes with a GTA V profile preset. I'm experimenting and tweaking now. Appreciate the answer


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yep...had to move my swapfile off my main drive. Hoping it's something they can fix with a patch.


How do you check pagefile usage? And what does having a smaller pagefile mean for the game?

I only have 6GB ram so I have 6GB pagefile on my SSD. I've heard moving pagefile to another drive can cause problems?

I am unhappy with how much my frame jumps around as a result of GPU usage. driving around the city my gpu will often drop below 90% usage and cause frame drops which of course makes it not smooth


----------



## Shogon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> How do you check pagefile usage? And what does having a smaller pagefile mean for the game?
> 
> I only have 6GB ram so I have 6GB pagefile on my SSD. I've heard moving pagefile to another drive can cause problems?
> 
> I am unhappy with how much my frame jumps around as a result of GPU usage. driving around the city my gpu will often drop below 90% usage and cause frame drops which of course makes it not smooth


You can use MSI Afterburner to find out what your pagefile size is by going in the monitoring tab and checking it on. I'm not really sure on the 2nd as I have a large SSD and set the pagefile to 16 GBs or so by default. Changing the pagefile to another drive doesn't hurt anything you just need to restart the PC after you change it to start working.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> How do you check pagefile usage? And what does having a smaller pagefile mean for the game?
> 
> I only have 6GB ram so I have 6GB pagefile on my SSD. I've heard moving pagefile to another drive can cause problems?
> 
> I am unhappy with how much my frame jumps around as a result of GPU usage. driving around the city my gpu will often drop below 90% usage and cause frame drops which of course makes it not smooth


I am more concerned with destroying my SSD over any issues it may cause. I plan on moving it back once the leak is fixed.

Most all games work fine if your system drive is an ssd with no page file but personally I like to have it.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Grass = HIGH
> Soft Shadows = Softest
> You'll have your firm 60fps.


Even with those adjustments, driving around the city, my GPU usage really fluctuates which drops frames. It drives me crazy cause the game would be at a constant >50 fps if the gpu usage didn't drop randomly driving around.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I am more concerned with destroying my SSD over any issues it may cause. I plan on moving it back once the leak is fixed.
> 
> Most all games work fine if your system drive is an ssd with no page file but personally I like to have it.


Unless your SSD is from the stoneage of SSD, i've heard modern ones don't need to be protected as much lol.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You can use MSI Afterburner to find out what your pagefile size is by going in the monitoring tab and checking it on. I'm not really sure on the 2nd as I have a large SSD and set the pagefile to 16 GBs or so by default. Changing the pagefile to another drive doesn't hurt anything you just need to restart the PC after you change it to start working.


And for some reason, non of my CPU or non GPU related monitoring shows up in the riva tuner overlay. Why? I am on 64 bit win 8.1

I found a fix for my random low GPU usage. I dialed extended distance scaling very close to 0 and now my GPU is near 99% all the time driving. I have the VRAM for it but for some reason my GPU load drops driving around with this setting at max. wonder what it has to do with the CPU


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> Yeah, i was wondering when the mods would show up. Nice website, i'll look into it.
> I used to mod GTA 4 with realism mods, real cars, road textures, graphic enhancements etc.
> Cheers


I have been lurking on this site days after they've opened it, at first modding was somewhat limited to action scripts, etc. Unitl Open IV was updated that people can actually alter the root files now. It was crazy, so far modders has released an improved gameplay, and a whole new experience in GTA 5. Like more peds, cars, and tanks and army responding after 5 star wanted level, more gore(increase blood texture, splatter, etc), improved explosions, open accessible buildings, working restaurant, longer fist fight w/ the AI(no more one hit KO) and a lot more.

Speaking of graphic enhancement, there are a lot of enhancement has been posted, and it depends on your liking. Some are only altering the minimum, but others has sharpen the game and looks more livelier.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> I could be horribly wrong, but isn't the pagefile a "backup" to RAM?
> If RAM is fully utilized, it will resort to pagefile?


Page file is virtual ram. Essentially it takes chunks of not immediately needed memory, dumps it to the pagefile...file, and does what is needed, and loads the page file back up when needed. So instead of reading this from that part of the harddrive and that from this part or rerunning executions it will jot it down, do what's needed, and reread the file and continue where it was.


----------



## Sisaroth

I'm more or less done with the game. Finished the story and all the side missions except the boring collect 10 boar asses type of side quests. Online is not my thing, played it for a few hours but there is just too much downtime imo with the activities. Too long loading, too long waiting for people to join. And the city is just dead when you freeroam in online. Often streets are completely empty.

Maybe later when there are some big mods i'll check it out again.


----------



## Shadowarez

Iv had zero crashes and iv tried setting a 16gb pagefile from no pagefile and I'm actually seeing loading times increase like stutters here there while driving I'll try without a pagefile again see if that fixes some of issues.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Iv had zero crashes and iv tried setting a 16gb pagefile from no pagefile and I'm actually seeing loading times increase like stutters here there while driving I'll try without a pagefile again see if that fixes some of issues.


Do you have a tutorial how to set page files?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I'm more or less done with the game. Finished the story and all the side missions except the boring collect 10 boar asses type of side quests. Online is not my thing, played it for a few hours but there is just too much downtime imo with the activities. Too long loading, too long waiting for people to join. And the city is just dead when you freeroam in online. Often streets are completely empty.
> 
> Maybe later when there are some big mods i'll check it out again.


I am almost at the same point, I looked at the walk though I cannot believe that someone has managed to fine all 50 pieces of the UFO especially when you find out were some of them are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Do you have a tutorial how to set page files?


depends on what OS you are using but I googled it for win 8.1 it is fairly easy. I set mine to 20GB sill I have only seen 14GB used at the very most

I do have one question though if you put GTA V on a different SSD compared to using your OS SSD is the loading time significantly faster.


----------



## hrockh

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> I am almost at the same point, I looked at the walk though I cannot believe that someone has managed to fine all 50 pieces of the UFO especially when you find out were some of them are.
> depends on what OS you are using but I googled it for win 8.1 it is fairly easy. I set mine to 20GB sill I have only seen 14GB used at the very most
> 
> I do have one question though if you put GTA V on a different SSD compared to using your OS SSD is the loading time significantly faster.


assuming the two ssd are similar speed wise, I highly doubt so.
the OS is not constantly writing / reading from the drive, so it won't limit the read speed of gta's files.

also I don't know if the storage media is wholly responsible for long loading times.
I have 2 ssd, one for Windows, one for data + a wd black for random stuff. I've moved gta from the hdd to ssd.. the decrease in loading time was minor, just about noticeable imho.
thus the bottleneck does not lie in disk speed, but somewhere else.

fyi the is ssd is a crucial m500 256gb, other one is 850 evo 1tb.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> depends on what OS you are using but I googled it for win 8.1 it is fairly easy. I set mine to 20GB sill I have only seen 14GB used at the very most


Do you have that link? We are using the same OS Win 8.1 64bit. Too lazy to search. lols


----------



## Shadowarez

I'm using win 7 started having issues with 8.1pro were links on websites wouldn't load. So I said eff that bs switched to 7 not a single issue yet. All links work regardless if it's fresh to point chipset drivers aren't installed or graphics it just works no questions asked. 8.1 Pro just doesn't work right on my rig atm I'll try slipstreaming updates to my 8.1 dvd see if that helps.


----------



## hrockh

too lazy to search in Google? 4 real?
you can keep that problem then.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> I'm using win 7 started having issues with 8.1pro were links on websites wouldn't load. So I said eff that bs switched to 7 not a single issue yet. All links work regardless if it's fresh to point chipset drivers aren't installed or graphics it just works no questions asked. 8.1 Pro just doesn't work right on my rig atm I'll try slipstreaming updates to my 8.1 dvd see if that helps.


wrong thread?


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> too lazy to search in Google? 4 real?
> you can keep that problem then.


I guess I need to explain, I was at the office when I replied that post, and I'm afraid when I get home I forgot about that, so Instead It's helpful to see some links here to remember what I was after and planning to do w/ my PC w/c is in my home.

Can I get rid of the problem nao?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> too lazy to search in Google? 4 real?
> you can keep that problem then.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess I need to explain, I was at the office when I replied that post, and I'm afraid when I get home I forgot about that, so Instead It's helpful to see some links here to remember what I was after and planning to do w/ my PC w/c is in my home.
> 
> Can I get rid of the problem nao?
Click to expand...

http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/change-virtual-memory-size#1TC=windows-7

Should be the same for 8.1


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I'm more or less done with the game. Finished the story and all the side missions except the boring collect 10 boar asses type of side quests. Online is not my thing, played it for a few hours but there is just too much downtime imo with the activities. Too long loading, too long waiting for people to join. And the city is just dead when you freeroam in online. Often streets are completely empty.
> 
> Maybe later when there are some big mods i'll check it out again.


OpenIV was released today or yesterday. Increase the size of a cars mass and go bowling! There're quite a few fun mods out there.


----------



## 486DX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sisaroth*
> 
> I'm more or less done with the game. Finished the story and all the side missions except the boring collect 10 boar asses type of side quests. Online is not my thing, played it for a few hours but there is just too much downtime imo with the activities. Too long loading, too long waiting for people to join. And the city is just dead when you freeroam in online. Often streets are completely empty.
> 
> Maybe later when there are some big mods i'll check it out again.


Some of the side quests are worthwhile, have you met the real estate agent who wants you to destroy all of the 'for sale' signs? Can be done within about 5 minutes and unlocks a series of fun missions.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shogon*
> 
> You can use MSI Afterburner to find out what your pagefile size is by going in the monitoring tab and checking it on. I'm not really sure on the 2nd as I have a large SSD and set the pagefile to 16 GBs or so by default. Changing the pagefile to another drive doesn't hurt anything you just need to restart the PC after you change it to start working.


Okay I am confused. So I am using HWinfo to get memory usage but looking at the sensors it says I have 8271MB. I set the pagefile in my computer to 6144 or 6Gb so where is the extra 2Gb coming from?
I thought it would show that I have 6Gb total. So when it says virtual memory load, its showing the load on the 8Gb? So confused right now

Btw what does committed virtual memory mean?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Okay I am confused. So I am using HWinfo to get memory usage but looking at the sensors it says I have 8271MB. I set the pagefile in my computer to 6144 or 6Gb so where is the extra 2Gb coming from?
> I thought it would show that I have 6Gb total. So when it says virtual memory load, its showing the load on the 8Gb? So confused right now
> 
> Btw what does committed virtual memory mean?


Use afterburner.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Use afterburner.


Nvm your're right. But why is my Pagefile showing as 9GB usage lol. I only have 6144 allocated to Virtual Memory under windows O.O

Srsy unless it counts my physical memory as Pagefile, where is the extra 3Gb coming from


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Nvm your're right. But why is my Pagefile showing as 9GB usage lol. I only have 6144 allocated to Virtual Memory under windows O.O
> 
> Srsy unless it counts my physical memory as Pagefile, where is the extra 3Gb coming from


Controlpanel - System - Advanced System Settings - performance - advanced - virtual memory


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Controlpanel - System - Advanced System Settings - performance - advanced - virtual memory


Yeah thats where I set it. I manually set it to 6Gb max and min. So where is the extra memory coming from


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> false
> assuming the two ssd are similar speed wise, I highly doubt so.
> the OS is not constantly writing / reading from the drive, so it won't limit the read speed of gta's files.
> 
> also I don't know if the storage media is wholly responsible for long loading times.
> I have 2 ssd, one for Windows, one for data + a wd black for random stuff. I've moved gta from the hdd to ssd.. the decrease in loading time was minor, just about noticeable imho.
> thus the bottleneck does not lie in disk speed, but somewhere else.
> 
> fyi the is ssd is a crucial m500 256gb, other one is 850 evo 1tb.


11Gb loaded on pagefile so.. tested my SSD 384MB read and 350 write so hoping it would cut the load time down to >1min if I loaded on a 2nd SSD even taking into read and write times on same drive loading should be sub 1min
I just timed my loading time 2min 27 sec
Anyways +1


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> 11Gb loaded on pagefile so.. tested my SSD 384MB read and 350 write so hoping it would cut the load time down to >1min if I loaded on a 2nd SSD even taking into read and write times on same drive loading should be sub 1min
> I just timed my loading time 2min 27 sec
> Anyways +1


thxs








what was the loading time on your os drive?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> thxs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what was the loading time on your os drive?


? yeah that is GTA V on OS drive Sandisk Ultra II I only have 1 SSD in my system
I do have a spare SSD but it loaded with a spare OS for another project don't really want to sacrifice it to test what was going to be a fruitless faster GTA V loading time experiment.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> ? yeah that is GTA V on OS drive Sandisk Ultra II I only have 1 SSD in my system
> I do have a spare SSD but it loaded with a spare OS for another project don't really want to sacrifice it to test what was going to be a fruitless faster GTA V loading time experiment.


now it makes sense








yh, I agree, not worth it


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/change-virtual-memory-size#1TC=windows-7
> 
> Should be the same for 8.1


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## edo101

Can someone explain to me how my system where I set min and max Virtual memory to 6Gb is telling me on Afterburing that my pagefile use is 11Gb when playign GTA 5. It appears that my physical ram is being added to my pagefile ram for a total of 12Gb of virtual memory but that doesn't make sense?

Or does windows say eff it and use more than my CUSTOM set pagefile?


----------



## Zoltanar

Today I finally got reimbursed for cars that I lost due to full garage bug, took Rockstar Support 17 days, they were still talking like robots though, and their answer to me not being able to sell 2 cars in a garage (the 2 cars that overwrit my lost cars before that bug was patched) was:
"You cannot sell vehicles that are obtained from Warstock Cache and Carry which require Pegasus for delivery, nor can you sell vehicles obtained through glitches or exploits."
So I'm just supposed to continue with 2 less garage slots forever? This is bad support right here.


----------



## LandonAaron

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> Can someone explain to me how my system where I set min and max Virtual memory to 6Gb is telling me on Afterburing that my pagefile use is 11Gb when playign GTA 5. It appears that my physical ram is being added to my pagefile ram for a total of 12Gb of virtual memory but that doesn't make sense?
> 
> Or does windows say eff it and use more than my CUSTOM set pagefile?


You can monitor the size of you page file by just looking at its size on the C drive. Afterburner doesn't report the size correctly. I am not sure how it comes up with the number it does, but it never matches my page files size. Its always reports it way larger than it actually is.


----------



## edo101

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LandonAaron*
> 
> You can monitor the size of you page file by just looking at its size on the C drive. Afterburner doesn't report the size correctly. I am not sure how it comes up with the number it does, but it never matches my page files size. Its always reports it way larger than it actually is.


I'm guessing Windows 7 shows pagefile.sys in explorer when you allow hidden items in folder options. I used windirstat to see my pagefile size and it is 6GB.

This pagefile nonsense from AFB appears to be coming from a total of Ram and Pagefile. IN task manage I have committed: 12GB which has to be Pagefile + RAM


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *edo101*
> 
> I'm guessing Windows 7 shows pagefile.sys in explorer when you allow hidden items in folder options. I used windirstat to see my pagefile size and it is 6GB.
> 
> This pagefile nonsense from AFB appears to be coming from a total of Ram and Pagefile. IN task manage I have committed: 12GB which has to be Pagefile + RAM


No.
My Pagefile in Afterburner when playing GTA > 12GB.
RAM usage > 6GB.

2 separate things.

Pagefile usage in Explorer is >12GB.


----------



## hamzta09

WOW Rockstars implementation of Heists is incredibly stupid. I wonder how many monkeys they had coding it.

You join a heist.
You get 2x Rank 20s.
Both of them die.
Repeatedly.
One guy leaves.
-FREEMODE-
Wait.....................................................................

Now repeat all of this again.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You join a heist.
> You get 2x Rank 20s *or 10s or both*.
> Both of them die *one time*.
> One guy leaves.
> -FREEMODE-
> Wait.....................................................................
> 
> Now repeat all of this again.


fixed to represent my experience with randoms.


----------



## Azefore

Play with the OCN unofficial group if you're getting trouble with randoms, plenty of us looking to do heists with fellow members


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Play with the OCN unofficial group if you're getting trouble with randoms, plenty of us looking to do heists with fellow members


Im not in the group and Im in EU.


----------



## Gamer_Josh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> WOW Rockstars implementation of Heists is incredibly stupid. I wonder how many monkeys they had coding it.
> 
> You join a heist.
> You get 2x Rank 20s.
> Both of them die.
> Repeatedly.
> One guy leaves.
> -FREEMODE-
> Wait.....................................................................
> 
> Now repeat all of this again.


So much this. I've wasted so much time trying to do heists, only to have people die or quit. Though this can be with any level. What makes it worse is when you have done more than half the mission, and it happens. As a result, I'm taking a break from the heists.

Rockstar needs to come up with a way to deal with this. Turn the quitter into an AI-controlled character until mission completion, or drop in another player waiting for a heist mission. I also wish they'd find a way to make loading more efficient and faster. I'm running GTA V from an SSD, but it seems that it doesn't make much difference. Maybe it's the online connectivity that makes it slow. Either way, it should be faster.


----------



## Jixr

eh, whenever I end up on a bad team, i just turn it into a goofy trolling opportunity and have fun with it.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gamer_Josh*
> 
> So much this. I've wasted so much time trying to do heists, only to have people die or quit. Though this can be with any level. What makes it worse is when you have done more than half the mission, and it happens. As a result, I'm taking a break from the heists.
> 
> Rockstar needs to come up with a way to deal with this. Turn the quitter into an AI-controlled character until mission completion, or drop in another player waiting for a heist mission. I also wish they'd find a way to make loading more efficient and faster. I'm running GTA V from an SSD, but it seems that it doesn't make much difference. Maybe it's the online connectivity that makes it slow. Either way, it should be faster.


YES!

A-la-Payday 2-style


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Im not in the group and Im in EU.


Ahh couldn't tell the latter of the two but I'm not sure if there's region restrictions? I know I've ended up in French and British heavy lobbies many times, join the crew and try it out if you have some open crew slots.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Ahh couldn't tell the latter of the two but I'm not sure if there's region restrictions? I know I've ended up in French and British heavy lobbies many times, join the crew and try it out if you have some open crew slots.


There are no region restrictions.
Servers are worldwide.

Problem is doing heists cross continent is laggy.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> There are no region restrictions.
> Servers are worldwide.
> 
> Problem is doing heists cross continent is laggy.


not really... I'm playing with my friends from uni in the UK, there's no lag. my Internet speed is quite low (10mb) but ping is always <5ms. plus on the (now official) OCN crew there are people from just about everywhere.. join us!


----------



## dmasteR

Need one for the Pacific Standard Heist, be able to sit down for 1.5 hours. As we need to do Setups.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Need one for the Pacific Standard Heist, be able to sit down for 1.5 hours. As we need to do Setups.


When and Where? Add me SCID: _XxDarkSkylinexX_

MAKE SURE YOU SEND A OCN MSG WITH YOUR REQUEST, THANKS.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> When and Where? Add me SCID: _XxDarkSkylinexX_
> 
> MAKE SURE YOU SEND A OCN MSG WITH YOUR REQUEST, THANKS.


Too late sorry. Ended up finishing the heist with the full 1.25 million. We didn't lose even a dime!









If you're very good and can follow directions, I'll be grinding the pacific standard nearly every night. Takes 1.5 hours or less to finish the heist including all setups if we do it my method and everyone listens. I always do 40/20/20/20 splits as well!


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Need one for the Pacific Standard Heist, be able to sit down for 1.5 hours. As we need to do Setups.


add me as well, SharedKnowledge









EDIT : saw your last post. what time zone are you in?


----------



## VdbN

Maybe someone here can help me? www.overclock.net/t/1555473/gtx-970-vram-usage-in-gta-v/0_50


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Too late sorry. Ended up finishing the heist with the full 1.25 million. We didn't lose even a dime!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you're very good and can follow directions, I'll be grinding the pacific standard nearly every night. Takes 1.5 hours or less to finish the heist including all setups if we do it my method and everyone listens. I always do 40/20/20/20 splits as well!


Doing a run right now. If you're good, and able to listen we can make some quick cash. Will take less than 1.5 hours.

Leave your RSC name here and i'll add you.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

For some odd reason my map no longer has everything revealed on it. Just patches of the map I can see. Must be some weird bug?


----------



## miraldo

It is difficult to find a good players. If there's anyone here for Heist can add me: miraldo66


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> For some odd reason my map no longer has everything revealed on it. Just patches of the map I can see. Must be some weird bug?


That also happened to me in Single Player, I don't play SP anymore though so it doesn't matter to me.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Am I the only one still having stuttering issues? I haven't played consistently since the very first update because since then, my game has been stuttering a lot. Before the first update, I literally played 70 hours for the first week straight without any issues at all. I basically stopped playing this game because of the stuttering.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Am I the only one still having stuttering issues? I haven't played consistently since the very first update because since then, my game has been stuttering a lot. Before the first update, I literally played 70 hours for the first week straight without any issues at all. I basically stopped playing this game because of the stuttering.


Hi,

Try lowering the Extended Detail setting under Advanced Graphics. This caused a lot of the stuttering for me (with three TITAN X cards)


----------



## miraldo

.


----------



## miraldo

Does anyone else have a problem with linking Rocstar to Google account? I made a video Rocstar Editor and when I want to upload on Youtube I need confirm permission to connect to my Google account.

Then it begin to Link:



And even 30min later all I can see on screen is the same never ending Linking :S

Rocstar support suggest to change my Social Club password. Unfortunately changing my password did not help.

Can someone help me withthis problem


----------



## andrews2547

I had $143K which took me around 8 hours gameplay time to get, and I lost all of it trying to buy a $25,000 garage...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Does anyone else have a problem with linking Rocstar to Google account? I made a video Rocstar Editor and when I want to upload on Youtube I need confirm permission to connect to my Google account.
> 
> Then it begin to Link:
> 
> 
> 
> And even 30min later all I can see on screen is the same never ending Linking :S
> 
> Rocstar support suggest to change my Social Club password. Unfortunately changing my password did not help.
> 
> Can someone help me withthis problem


Look in your Gmail account that is linked to your youtube. You should have a confirmation email


----------



## Ceadderman

If you're smart you will work the market during Franklin's market crash mission. I got a few million for everyone except Franklin. I only got a couple hundred grand for him cuz I got weapon crazy before the mission. This was on PS3 of course but it should translate well to PC game.









Just purchase the competitor stock and sell it all after that part of the mission is done. Rinse an repeat before taking on the next ones.









~Ceadder


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you're smart you will work the market during Franklin's market crash mission. I got a few million for everyone except Franklin. I only got a couple hundred grand for him cuz I got weapon crazy before the mission. This was on PS3 of course but it should translate well to PC game.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just purchase the competitor stock and sell it all after that part of the mission is done. Rinse an repeat before taking on the next ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


andrews2547 Is talking about Online I assume and not Single Player.


----------



## andrews2547

Yes, I am talking about Online. I did get the money back when I restarted Online so it's not as bad as what I thought it would be. If I did permenantly lose that money, I wouldn't have played Online again.


----------



## Fishinfan

I have already played gta 5 on ps3 and completed the game. Now, I am looking to buy either a ps4 or pc version. If I buy the ps4 version I can play on my 50" tv.

What are the good points for the pc version?


----------



## Ceadderman

You can play on 50" TV with PC too.









And you can play mods. Just be careful which you DL and install. Scan after DL and go from there.

Can't see buying a new gen console when I have a gaming PC.









~Ceadder


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I have already played gta 5 on ps3 and completed the game. Now, I am looking to buy either a ps4 or pc version. If I buy the ps4 version I can play on my 50" tv.
> 
> What are the good points for the pc version?


If you buy the PC version, you can still play on your 50" TV.....









Not sure how the game will run on a FX-4350 though.


----------



## hamzta09

Wauw yesterday game was using 13GB of Pagefile and 7GB RAM.

wauw.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Fishinfan*
> 
> I have already played gta 5 on ps3 and completed the game. Now, I am looking to buy either a ps4 or pc version. If I buy the ps4 version I can play on my 50" tv.
> 
> What are the good points for the pc version?


Pros to the PC version:


Mods (just don't use mods online or you will get banned)
Higher frame rate (your PC should manage 1080p high at 60fps, maybe more just fine)
Higher resolution
Once you own it, it's yours forever (technically true for consoles as well, but chances are next gen consoles aren't going to have backwards compatibility whereas you will be able to play the same copy of GTA V on an i7 9820K and GTX 5080Ti or AMD FX-16590 and R9 590X2 with much better graphics and at a much higher resolution with a much higher frame rate)
You can use any controller you want, including an N64 controller or even a Logitech G27 if that's what you want to do (you can also use your PS4 controller)
There's a custom radio station so you can have whatever music you want and it's not just like an internet playlist, there are also radio commercials, news reports and a "DJ" to make it feel like a radio station that was put in the game by Rockstar.
Rockstar editor. Just look at videos people have made with it. That is only on PC, Rockstar has confirmed that along with with custom radio station won't be released on the console versions.

Cons to the PC version:


You are more likely to end up in a GTA Online lobby that has someone using God Mode or someone who can shoot whales out of an AK47 at you than you would be on consoles (although this can happen on consoles as well, probably not whale bullets though)
The game really doesn't like CPU or GPU overclocks. 8/10 crashes come from overclocks that are fine in benchmarking software and other games, but they make GTA V crash for some reason.
You either have to download 65GB or install the game with 7 DVDs and a 5GB patch download.
Pros to the PS4 version:


You don't have to worry about what graphics settings to choose.

Cons to the PS4 version:


The Online lobbies will probably be dead within a year or so because everyone would have moved onto the next game. Online lobbies for PC will remain full for many years. Multiplayer for GTA San Andreas (11 year old game now) is still pretty popular.
You need to pay to play online (PS+, not Rockstars fault but I would still consider that a con)
Limited controller options. You're stuck with the PS4 controller
Also something to take into consideration is how many people you personally know has either a PS4 or PC and you want to play Online with them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If you buy the PC version, you can still play on your 50" TV.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure how the game will run on a FX-4350 though.


FX-4350 should be fine, as long as you don't turn things like population density to max. It should manage things like that at around 75%. My 955 BE manages that at 50% just fine.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> [*] Rockstar editor. Just look at videos people have made with it. That is only on PC, Rockstar has confirmed that along with with custom radio station won't be released on the console versions.
> [/LIST]


Quote:


> The Rockstar Editor is an advanced tool requiring additional processing power so it would not be compatible with GTAV on the older systems, but we are currently working on a version tailored for the Xbox One and PlayStation 4 consoles - and we hope to release that sometime this summer, or as soon as it is ready. We are also planning to bring The Lab radio station to all four consoles in a forthcoming title update. Please stay tuned for more information.


Console is getting a iteration of the Rockstar Editor. No details on how many features are missing though compared to the PC Editor.

Also, for those who didn't know.

*New Rockstar Verified Jobs: A 40-Story Deathmatch, Woodland Chaos, Body Snatching and More*
http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52433/new-rockstar-verified-jobs-a-40-story-deathmatch-woodland


----------



## andrews2547

I didn't see that. The editor is probably going to be dumbed down quite a lot compared to the PC version.


----------



## B-rock

Didn't see this mentioned yet, but some mods are infected with malware.

Angry Planes and NoClip

Pretty nasty virus that hijacks your internet sessions, keylogs, checks steam inventory, and a lot more.

Big thread going on at the following: http://gtaforums.com...clip-mod/page-1

More information on what is in it as follows: http://gtaforums.com...d/?p=1067465309


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned yet, but some mods are infected with malware.
> 
> Angry Planes and NoClip
> 
> Pretty nasty virus that hijacks your internet sessions, keylogs, checks steam inventory, and a lot more.
> 
> Big thread going on at the following: http://gtaforums.com...clip-mod/page-1
> 
> More information on what is in it as follows: http://gtaforums.com...d/?p=1067465309


Twas posted in the other thread, but good to have it here too in case anyone follows this one but not the other.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned yet, but some mods are infected with malware.
> 
> Angry Planes and NoClip
> 
> Pretty nasty virus that hijacks your internet sessions, keylogs, checks steam inventory, and a lot more.
> 
> Big thread going on at the following: http://gtaforums.com...clip-mod/page-1
> 
> More information on what is in it as follows: http://gtaforums.com...d/?p=1067465309
> 
> 
> 
> Twas posted in the other thread, but good to have it here too in case anyone follows this one but not the other.
Click to expand...

Good shout! I use gtainside for mods but I only have a trainer and drift handling mod downloaded.


----------



## Silent Scone

SLI has decided to start stuttering out of nowhere. Thank god I've already put enough hours into the game. Literally the only thing that's really changed is random onslaught of Windows updates under W8.1 yesterday. Must be about 20 hot fixes and updates in total in one sitting?

Joke.


----------



## twerk

Anyone have any idea how to get gold in part 4 of the shooting range railgun challenge? It's driving me insane.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Am I the only one still having stuttering issues? I haven't played consistently since the very first update because since then, my game has been stuttering a lot. Before the first update, I literally played 70 hours for the first week straight without any issues at all. I basically stopped playing this game because of the stuttering.
> 
> 
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Try lowering the Extended Detail setting under Advanced Graphics. This caused a lot of the stuttering for me (with three TITAN X cards)
Click to expand...

I have that settings on the minimum, 0. Still stuttering.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Also, for those who didn't know.
> 
> *New Rockstar Verified Jobs: A 40-Story Deathmatch, Woodland Chaos, Body Snatching and More*
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52433/new-rockstar-verified-jobs-a-40-story-deathmatch-woodland


Those are not new.
They've been in the game for like months.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I didn't see that. The editor is probably going to be dumbed down quite a lot compared to the PC version.


Why would it?

Skate 3 on PS3 and 360 had a Video Editor as advanced as the one in GTA V.
The only thing it didnt have was "Director mode" where you choose a skin and godmode and what not.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Those are not new.
> They've been in the game for like months.


They're not new so to say, but they're new to Rockstar Verified Jobs. Most people I know avoid anything not Rockstar Created/Verified. The amount of xxxxx RP/$$ custom maps I see are hilarious, which is why I personally don't waste my time on anything that's not Rockstar Created/Verified.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They're not new so to say, but they're new to Rockstar Verified Jobs. Most people I know avoid anything not Rockstar Created/Verified. The amount of xxxxx RP/$$ custom maps I see are hilarious, which is why I personally don't waste my time on anything that's not Rockstar Created/Verified.


Hence why you dont join "XXXXXXXX RP/$$" maps.


----------



## KaiserFrederick

Finally figured out why XFire wasn't working properly! Was playing another game and noticed that it was stuttery/low fps, so I did some benchmarking and noticed that one of my cards was acting all weird, with clocks set really low. Did some digging in the Afterburner setting, re-enabled ULPS and voila! XFire working perfectly! I feel like such a dill now, I was thinking it was AMD drivers









Not that it really changes much, as a single 290 ran the game pretty well for me with most things maxed. I can play around with the advanced settings and higher detailed shadows now though


----------



## caliking420

Just posted this in the other thread, but this seems to be more active so i thought i would post it here as well.

So i was doing the stunt plane time trials and noticed i ended up with a world rank of 163 in one and 195 in another.




Took a video of the last 45 seconds or so, and used RSC to upload it to youtube.

Edit: This is with keyboard.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> Am I the only one still having stuttering issues? I haven't played consistently since the very first update because since then, my game has been stuttering a lot. Before the first update, I literally played 70 hours for the first week straight without any issues at all. I basically stopped playing this game because of the stuttering.


My housemate has terrible microstuttering issues. It looks painful to watch his since mine runs flawlessly lol. I know he has a R9280x (I have a GTX 780Ti) and has fiddled with the settings alot, but nothing seems to work.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *B-rock*
> 
> Didn't see this mentioned yet, but some mods are infected with malware.
> 
> Angry Planes and NoClip
> 
> Pretty nasty virus that hijacks your internet sessions, keylogs, checks steam inventory, and a lot more.
> 
> Big thread going on at the following: http://gtaforums.com...clip-mod/page-1
> 
> More information on what is in it as follows: http://gtaforums.com...d/?p=1067465309


Thanks for posting this, I've been using mods lately but neither of both. Well most of the time I played GTA 5 w/ mods is in offline mod.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> SLI has decided to start stuttering out of nowhere. Thank god I've already put enough hours into the game. Literally the only thing that's really changed is random onslaught of Windows updates under W8.1 yesterday. Must be about 20 hot fixes and updates in total in one sitting?
> 
> Joke.


Just to follow up. I solved this stuttering in TRI SLI by keeping my refresh at 144hz, but hard capping the frame rate to 60fps (V-Sync disabled)

...I've not had to do this till now, and I'm not sure on whether it's really since the patch on the 30th, but ho-hum.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *w0rmk00n*
> 
> I have that settings on the minimum, 0. Still stuttering.


I'd forgotten i'd mentioned this to you. This was prior to me realising I now had the same issue. I think mine was due to having an uncapped framerate and producing a chronic CPU bottleneck, seemingly even with 140fps cap it's now stopped.

Guess you can try V-Sync and or capping the frame rate at 60fps but I don't think that will be your issue given specs.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *twerk*
> 
> Anyone have any idea how to get gold in part 4 of the shooting range railgun challenge? It's driving me insane.


Wait until the targets are close to each other, then shoot them. The raingun challenge has a similar scoring system to the shotgun challenges.


----------



## twerk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Wait until the targets are close to each other, then shoot them. The raingun challenge has a similar scoring system to the shotgun challenges.


Yeah I know but I keep getting 32, when gold is 34. Every other challenge is really easy and this seems impossible.


----------



## Punter

Anyone else dump their supercars? Never drove mine much, usually go Sultan or Comet (it's tail-happy and I like that, plus it sounds great).


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Anyone else dump their supercars? Never drove mine much, usually go Sultan or Comet (it's tail-happy and I like that, plus it sounds great).


They're boring, I don't even own one. Classics are the way to go. Casco, Z-Type or Stinger


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They're not new so to say, but they're new to Rockstar Verified Jobs. Most people I know avoid anything not Rockstar Created/Verified. The amount of xxxxx RP/$$ custom maps I see are hilarious, which is why I personally don't waste my time on anything that's not Rockstar Created/Verified.
> 
> 
> 
> Hence why you dont join "XXXXXXXX RP/$$" maps.
Click to expand...

Have you ever used the quickjob function? That thing tries to throw me into them regularly.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> They're boring, I don't even own one. Classics are the way to go. Casco, Z-Type or Stinger


I think my Stinger GT is the coolest car in the game. I mean. Velocity stacks on a mid-mounted engine with a glass engine cover, what more could you want?


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I think my Stinger GT is the coolest car in the game. I mean. Velocity stacks on a mid-mounted engine with a glass engine cover, what more could you want?


I want mine without a roof.







Awesome car. With or withouta roof.


----------



## BradleyW

Anyone stolen the massive Airbus A380 in this game?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Anyone stolen the massive Airbus A380 in this game?


No, because it isn't in the game.

Or do you mean that massive cargo plane?

Because the only way to get one of those is during a mission or if you use a trainer.


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No, because it isn't in the game.
> 
> Or do you mean that massive cargo plane?
> 
> *Because the only way to get one of those is during a mission or if you use a trainer*.


You are mistaken. Every time I go to the airport, one of those massive planes are always coming in to land. You can steal it. Next time I get one I will take a screenshot.


----------



## andrews2547

This one?



or this one?


----------



## BradleyW

The first one. However there is a plane that's larger, but of the same style. There is only ever 1 of them at the airport once it has landed. They are great to fly.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> They're boring, I don't even own one. Classics are the way to go. Casco, Z-Type or Stinger


Get a Coquette Classic topless.


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Get a Coquette Classic topless.


That's one ugly and terribly handling car.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Get a Coquette Classic topless.


^This, the Casco, and the Akuma all modded are my regular picks. Zentorno got boring and Insurgent is fun but top speed is too limited even with turbo/upgrades for acceleration.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaiserFrederick*
> 
> Finally figured out why XFire wasn't working properly! Was playing another game and noticed that it was stuttery/low fps, so I did some benchmarking and noticed that one of my cards was acting all weird, with clocks set really low. Did some digging in the Afterburner setting, re-enabled ULPS and voila! XFire working perfectly! I feel like such a dill now, I was thinking it was AMD drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not that it really changes much, as a single 290 ran the game pretty well for me with most things maxed. I can play around with the advanced settings and higher detailed shadows now though


Didn't know Xfire was still around. Feels like 2004 all of a sudden lol


----------



## andrews2547

The Exemplar is what you want.

Very fast car that handles very well and it has 4 seats.


----------



## Ceadderman

Gotta love the Aston Marten DB4 oo7 car. Can't remember the name of it, but I loved that car when I had it. Got it in my PS3 game. Put it in the garage and it was gone. I was so sad.







I really wanted to kit it up.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Gotta love the Aston Marten DB4 oo7 car. Can't remember the name of it, but I loved that car when I had it. Got it in my PS3 game. Put it in the garage and it was gone. I was so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to kit it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


JB700









They are $475,000 from the Legendary Motorsport website after completing the missions where you have to steal one from the movie studio.


----------



## Jixr

i'm starting to not like the armored cars online.

sucks when you have a player mowing you down and you don't have anything to stop them


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm starting to not like the armored cars online.
> 
> sucks when you have a player mowing you down and you don't have anything to stop them


Passive Mode. I honestly never spend any time in Free Roam. Just not my thing. I prefer to do Heists/Missions. Way more entertaining to me than Free Roam.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Gotta love the Aston Marten DB4 oo7 car. Can't remember the name of it, but I loved that car when I had it. Got it in my PS3 game. Put it in the garage and it was gone. I was so sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really wanted to kit it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JB700
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are $475,000 from the Legendary Motorsport website after completing the missions where you have to steal one from the movie studio.
Click to expand...

Yeah but mine was free. Cannot put a price on that. I stowed it in the garage to fix it up since it was shot up pretty good.went directly back and poof no more jb700.









~Ceadder


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm starting to not like the armored cars online.
> 
> sucks when you have a player mowing you down and you don't have anything to stop them
> 
> 
> 
> Passive Mode. I honestly never spend any time in Free Roam. Just not my thing. I prefer to do Heists/Missions. Way more entertaining to me than Free Roam.
Click to expand...

Screwing around in free roam for a short time waiting for the text to start the next setup is pretty fun.

Other than that, free roam = randoms hunting you down and killing you for no reason other than "heuheheuhe i kill u".


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> That's one ugly and terribly handling car.


Youre one...
Ugly? lol


----------



## Azefore

Took a few shots here:






Spoiler: My Garages










Yet to find a Bagger online, going to replace the first two vehicles in last picture with one and something else.


----------



## hamzta09

Cant connect to RSC.
Server down or something?


----------



## Silent Scone

Anyone tried using Nvidia 3D Vision? Performance tanks! (350.12). SLI has no impact either...


----------



## Zoltanar

I don't think anyone likes 3D.

Do the Nvidia drivers have a naming scheme, or is it just an increasing number?
AMD's have a pretty simple scheme yy.mm a/b/c for more iterations. e.g. 13.04b


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I don't think anyone likes 3D.
> 
> Do the Nvidia drivers have a naming scheme, or is it just an increasing number?
> AMD's have a pretty simple scheme yy.mm a/b/c for more iterations. e.g. 13.04b


xxx.yy

xxx for major revisions
yy for minor ones


----------



## Zoltanar

Well, that part was obvious, so it has nothing else to it?

Ontopic: The Hydra is fun but I get the feeling you should get the Buzzard instead as it also really fast, more agile, appears in helipads and is less unwieldy, all that on top of being almost half the price.


----------



## andrews2547

I've noticed the stock market has been nerfed. On the console version (at least last time I played on the console version) the multi-assassination mission would make Debonaire peak at around 80% (it peaked at 60% on PC for me) and Redwood would rebound to around 300% (it peaked at 5% on PC for me).

On that mission alone on PS3, I would end up with around $215 million for each character. On the PC version, I only ended up with around $50 million for each character.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've noticed the stock market has been nerfed. On the console version (at least last time I played on the console version) the multi-assassination mission would make Debonaire peak at around 80% (it peaked at 60% on PC for me) and Redwood would rebound to around 300% (it peaked at 5% on PC for me).
> 
> On that mission alone on PS3, I would end up with around $215 million for each character. On the PC version, I only ended up with around $50 million for each character.


It has not been nerfed, you just missed its peak, (overslept). I followed the guide precisely and got the exact same returns as mentioned.

A few screenshots of my cars:


















































Going to stop playing GTA V for now, got tired of all the continuously persisting bugs.


----------



## Slaughtahouse

Nice photos! I didn't know the Koenigsegg was in GTA. What car is the last one supposed to be?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I don't think anyone likes 3D.
> 
> Do the Nvidia drivers have a naming scheme, or is it just an increasing number?
> AMD's have a pretty simple scheme yy.mm a/b/c for more iterations. e.g. 13.04b


Nice blanket statement.

Carry on.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> It has not been nerfed, you just missed its peak, (overslept). I followed the guide precisely and got the exact same returns as mentioned.


Yes it has. And after a bit of googling, it appears to have been nerfed on the PS4/Xbone version as well.

http://uk.ign.com/wikis/gta-5/Assassination_Investor
http://www.reddit.com/r/GrandTheftAutoV/comments/2ms6vm/did_r_change_the_assassinations_stock_market/
http://gtaforums.com/topic/748708-hotel-assassination-ps4/

They would have done it to stop people going over $2,147,483,647 which made the game glitch and you end up with either $0 or a negative amount of money.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slaughtahouse*
> 
> Nice photos! I didn't know the Koenigsegg was in GTA. What car is the last one supposed to be?


Thanks. Yeah the Koenigsegg is presented in the game as the Entity XF, the last car is a Grotti Turismo R, its a counterpart of the P1.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Nice blanket statement.
> 
> Carry on.


Well, it explains why you might not get an answer anytime soon, so it is in fact a helpful statement.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Well, it explains why you might not get an answer anytime soon, so it is in fact a helpful statement.


No it was more than useless.

It works a lot better than that 3rd party tosh Tri-Def, in case you didn't know - perhaps that's 'everyone'


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Thanks. Yeah the Koenigsegg is presented in the game as the Entity XF, the last car is a Grotti Turismo R, its a counterpart of the P1.


I was saving to buy a Cheetah, so I went into Single Player to test it out, and check out the customizations, the car is alright but the customizations like most of the supers are really boring, you cannot change the color of the center "stripe", it's always carbon fibre, instead, the secondary color is the stitching that is barely visible. Such disappointment!
Meanwhile, I can make my cheap Ruiner look like this:


Also, ended up buying an Entity XF, even though it's far uglier than any Koeniggsegg.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I was saving to buy a Cheetah, so I went into Single Player to test it out, and check out the customizations, the car is alright but the customizations like most of the supers are really boring, you cannot change the color of the center "stripe", it's always carbon fibre, instead, the secondary color is the stitching that is barely visible. Such disappointment!
> Meanwhile, I can make my cheap Ruiner look like this:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also, ended up buying an Entity XF, even though it's far uglier than any Koeniggsegg.


OMG you can put Shakotan exhuast on that? Well I know what I'm making next. Got it on my warrener and futo right now.









If you are looking at the supers though. As far as fastest it will be Zentorno, entity xf, and turismo r. I just grabbed me a Turismo R last night and love it. Was going to go for a Zentorno but I don't need it for races tbh for an extra 225k.


----------



## Zoltanar

I think that the Zentorno looks so bad with the border around the engine ventilation holes, that border should not be there, and definitely not that thick, though the real Lamborghini Sesto Elemento is just as ugly there.
I wonder what supers they will add in the future, hopefully something inspired by the Porsche 918 and maybe SLS AMG/AMG GT though they might class that as a sports instead. Also an Alfa 4C/8C would be nice.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I think that the Zentorno looks so bad with the border around the engine ventilation holes, that border should not be there, and definitely not that thick, though the real Lamborghini Sesto Elemento is just as ugly there.
> I wonder what supers they will add in the future, hopefully something inspired by the Porsche 918 and maybe SLS AMG/AMG GT though they might class that as a sports instead. Also an Alfa 4C/8C would be nice.


Waiting for a Testarossa and maybe one of the new McLarens


----------



## Bloodbath

Id like to see the 1500 hp direct drive Koeniggsegg Regera that would be really cool.


----------



## Inelastic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Anyone tried using Nvidia 3D Vision? Performance tanks! (350.12). SLI has no impact either...


I've tried it. It looks great since they did optimize it for 3D. It does cuts my fps in half as I would expect. I also have to turn down some settings to get below the vram limit of my computer because whenever it goes over, I get bad microstuttering issues. Convergence can also be an issue. You can turn it up for a great effect while you're in cars, but when you're on foot you'll get some blurry issues with things that are right up in your face. And if you go into first person mode, it'll be a nightmare on your eyes so you definitely have to turn it down for first person mode. Luckily, there's a setting in game for it.


----------



## hamzta09

Theyre adding a classic in next update, doors open like wings.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Theyre adding a classic in next update, doors open like wings.


Yep, this was posted a few pages back.

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52429/asked-answered-the-rockstar-editor-gta-online-updates

What I believe would be the Benz 300SL, and also a Engraving for the desert eagle are shown in the picture in the link above.

http://imgur.com/a/LUgkj

AA Comparison for GTA 5.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, this was posted a few pages back.
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52429/asked-answered-the-rockstar-editor-gta-online-updates
> 
> What I believe would be the Benz 300SL, and also a Engraving for the desert eagle are shown in the picture in the link above.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LUgkj
> 
> AA Comparison for GTA 5.


It looks like a cross between a Ferrari 250 GTO and Mercedes 300SL.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> I was saving to buy a Cheetah, so I went into Single Player to test it out, and check out the customizations, the car is alright but the customizations like most of the supers are really boring, you cannot change the color of the center "stripe", it's always carbon fibre, instead, the secondary color is the stitching that is barely visible. Such disappointment!
> Meanwhile, I can make my cheap Ruiner look like this:
> 
> 
> Also, ended up buying an Entity XF, even though it's far uglier than any Koeniggsegg.


Yeah I agree with you on that. The Cheetah is a nice car by itself and has some pretty decent tuning options but that carbon which cannot be replaced by the secondary color is really annoying and pretty much ruins the car. I would like Rockstar to give us the possibility to replace the carbon coat with the secondary color choice as well as add the option to completely remove the spoiler (wing). I kind of wish they would have kept the cheetah as the Testarossa counterpart like in Vice City but instead they transformed it into a hyper car. Good thing we have the sexy Carbonizzare. The Zentorno is freaking ugly, it does not even fit into the game due to its abnormal (in a bad way) look. It just does not fit along other vehicle models. Also I wish that all cars that are available online would be available offline too, there is no reason to make them exclusive. I am not playing the online loading simulator just to have exclusive cars which can be easily made available offline just like every other vehicle.

The car showcased by Rockstar on newswire is definitely the 300SL with some minor changes. You can see that it has the Benefactor badge which is the Mercedes counterpart in GTA V.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> OMG you can put Shakotan exhuast on that? Well I know what I'm making next. Got it on my warrener and futo right now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you are looking at the supers though. As far as fastest it will be Zentorno, entity xf, and turismo r. I just grabbed me a Turismo R last night and love it. Was going to go for a Zentorno but I don't need it for races tbh for an extra 225k.


If I had to own a super it would definitely be the Turismo (best looking by far imo). The Zentorno is hard to argue against otherwise - it's the fastest overall, is pretty tough, and has a bulletproof rear. Good mission/freeroam car. Completely boring for me now though so sold it. Bought a Jester to replace it (great car), but I'll probably sell that as well and just keep a Sultan and my muscle cars. Have a fully upgraded Comet which is a great car to drive - back steps out, great acceleration rush, unforgiving so rewarding for driving it well, plus I never ever see anyone driving one. Haven't tried the classics yet.

Really wish they had made the faster cars far more fragile and horrible off road.


----------



## DrockinWV

I have been having tons of problems trying to play GTAV, any patch or update on the horizon that will address any bugs? I have the latest driver and have not had any luck at all play more than an hour or so at a time. Now I cannot even get the game to load.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Really wish they had made the faster cars far more fragile and horrible off road.


In regards to being fragile, I hate that small crashes can break all your windows, and I think the Entity XF is absolutely useless offroad, it's a bit annoying that the 9,000$ Akuma is pretty much the best vehicle though, best handling, superb acceleration, good top speed, can go anywhere.


----------



## kanttii

PC MASTER RACE!

Here's my SweetFX config just for fun, what do you think? Works well for me with this rig (in sig) and I have 60FPS solid 99% of the time with some dips to 52-55 when there's tons of grass around! I thought SweetFX would make the performance horrible, but it doesn't







This config might have a bit too much saturation for some users, but it's the amount I've gotten to like on this bad old TN monitor..haha

kanttii_GTAV_SweetFX.zip 1458k .zip file


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Yep, this was posted a few pages back.
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52429/asked-answered-the-rockstar-editor-gta-online-updates
> 
> What I believe would be the Benz 300SL, and also a Engraving for the desert eagle are shown in the picture in the link above.
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/LUgkj
> 
> AA Comparison for GTA 5.


Comparing AA on static images is useless, why do people bother.
FXAA looks almost the same as MSAA in static images.

But in motion, dat warping effect on literally everything.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kanttii*
> 
> PC MASTER RACE!
> 
> Here's my SweetFX config just for fun, what do you think? Works well for me with this rig (in sig) and I have 60FPS solid 99% of the time with some dips to 52-55 when there's tons of grass around! I thought SweetFX would make the performance horrible, but it doesn't
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This config might have a bit too much saturation for some users, but it's the amount I've gotten to like on this bad old TN monitor..haha
> 
> kanttii_GTAV_SweetFX.zip 1458k .zip file


How about some images.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> I have been having tons of problems trying to play GTAV, any patch or update on the horizon that will address any bugs? I have the latest driver and have not had any luck at all play more than an hour or so at a time. Now I cannot even get the game to load.


I have to do a fresh reboot anytime I want to play GTAV. If I do that I can get 2-4 hours of play before crashing. If I try to restart the game, it hangs at either the R* loading screen when you hear the siren or at the loading screen... stalls at about 350mb of vid mem usage.


----------



## hrockh

I wish they added a lot more heists online.. 5 aren't many really.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> I wish they added a lot more heists online.. 5 aren't many really.


They wont, not for a loong time.
They've even said in a statement that we shouldnt expect more heist anytime soon.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They wont, not for a loong time.
> They've even said in a statement that we shouldnt expect more heist anytime soon.


one can only hope.
they said it was a massive undertake, so probably we won't see some more soon.
I wonder if we'll ever be able to play more than the five available now.


----------



## Bloodbath

There's just something so uniquely satisfying about playing as a meth head is his underwear and hosing down a beach full of hippies with a minigun, damn I love Trevor


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> They wont, not for a loong time.
> They've even said in a statement that we shouldnt expect more heist anytime soon.


Is there any chance for more heist w/ Single Player? Like DLC's or something?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Is there any chance for more heist w/ Single Player? Like DLC's or something?


There are rumours that there is going to be more single player heists coming soon as free story DLC in an update. These are unconfirmed though.


----------



## miraldo

Hello.

Do you have any idea why I get these red dots when it rains in GTAV Online at night?
My R9 290 TRIX is not OC and it runs on 74C when I playing GTAV.

I noticed yesterday when I play with my friends Heist Human Labs - Get Insurgents.

Full size screenshot:

http://shrani.si/f/34/5o/3z3CNP9x/gta5-2015-05-18-02-33-22.jpg


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Hello.
> 
> Do you have any idea why I get these red dots when it rains in GTAV Online at night?
> My R9 290 TRIX is not OC and it runs on 74C when I playing GTAV.
> 
> 
> 
> I noticed yesterday when I play with my friends Heist Human Labs - Get Insurgents.


Brake light reflection in the rain drops.

You get the same effect (except yellow) when you fire a gun in the rain.


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Brake light reflection in the rain drops.
> 
> You get the same effect (except yellow) when you fire a gun in the rain.


Here is a link to full size picture:

http://shrani.si/f/34/5o/3z3CNP9x/gta5-2015-05-18-02-33-22.jpg

Red dots al all over the screen. Are you sure this is just backlight reflection in rain drops?


----------



## Wezzor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Here is a link to full size picture:
> 
> http://shrani.si/f/34/5o/3z3CNP9x/gta5-2015-05-18-02-33-22.jpg
> 
> Red dots al all over the screen. Are you sure this is just backlight reflection in rain drops?


Got it too.


----------



## DrockinWV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> I have to do a fresh reboot anytime I want to play GTAV. If I do that I can get 2-4 hours of play before crashing. If I try to restart the game, it hangs at either the R* loading screen when you hear the siren or at the loading screen... stalls at about 350mb of vid mem usage.


Mine usually crashes after I click Story Mode, it will try to load then a box pops up saying Windows is searching for the problem. Its so frustrating to pay $60 for a game and not even be able to play it.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DrockinWV*
> 
> Mine usually crashes after I click Story Mode, it will try to load then a box pops up saying Windows is searching for the problem. Its so frustrating to pay $60 for a game and not even be able to play it.


That sucks. I've kinda mostly stopped playing because it's a pita to restart every time I want to play. R* have known about these crash issues since launch... hopefully they nail them down soon.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Putting my pagefile to 16GB pretty much fixed all my crashing issues. I haven't had a crash since last week.

Even when I just start the game it manages to use about 8GB pagefile and it goes up to 12GB after a few hours of playing.

Another thing that helped was turning the landing page on and making it auto load story mode from there, and since I use the self radio, turning off auto scan also helped.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There are rumours that there is going to be more single player heists coming soon as free story DLC in an update. These are unconfirmed though.


Thanks, I really hope they will release a free DLC of more heist, etc. I will take these hint as a grain of salt.


----------



## hrockh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Thanks, I really hope they will release a free DLC of more heist, etc. I will take these hint as a grain of salt.


They have the budget for it, that's for sure


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hrockh*
> 
> They have the budget for it, that's for sure


yep, I don't doubt that. I really hope they will commit into bringing new contents into Single Player.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Thanks, I really hope they will release a free DLC of more heist, etc. I will take these hint as a grain of salt.


Well Rockstar has said they don't plan on making any paid-for DLC which is why they have those shark card things for buying in game money.

IMO that's the best way to do DLC. That way, no one will have an advantage over someone else because they have more powerful guns or faster cars.


----------



## Cybertox

Looking forward to a story DLC, online is horrendous anyways, its 75% loading 25% actual gameplay. Hopefully if there will be a Story DLC it will introduce a new fourth character and his own storyline. A map expansion would be cool too but most unlikely.


----------



## invincible20xx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Looking forward to a story DLC, online is horrendous anyways, its 75% loading 25% actual gameplay. Hopefully if there will be a Story DLC it will introduce a new fourth character and his own storyline. A map expansion would be cool too but most unlikely.


don't think their will be a story DLC .... did rockstar hint that they maybe releasing a story DLC ?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *invincible20xx*
> 
> don't think their will be a story DLC .... did rockstar hint that they maybe releasing a story DLC ?


IIRC they said something along the lines of "We are thinking of making story DLC"

Which is their marketing way of saying "We are making story DLC but we don't want to announce it yet". It's still speculation though so don't get hyped for story DLC then they never release any.


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Looking forward to a story DLC, online is horrendous anyways, its 75% loading 25% actual gameplay. Hopefully if there will be a Story DLC it will introduce a new fourth character and his own storyline. A map expansion would be cool too but most unlikely.


Agreed! There are so many parts of the map that were completely unused yet in the (SP) story like the jail.

The online seems so poorly coded loading wise, in free roam you can drive through the whole city. Why when you join an activity does it have to load for so long? Aren't all the assets loaded already, just what is it doing?
Same in SP when you die but that doesn't happen too often. How can it take such a long time to load even if you died next to the hospital? All the necessary assets should still be in memory.

This is why in the future I hope developers will focus either on a complete SP only game or complete MP only. All my favorite MP games are nearly all MP exclusive. Same for most of my favorite SP games.


----------



## Zoltanar

I think that the loading times in MP are due to waiting to sync with other players, as some people said that if you join invite-only lobbies, it is almost instantaneous. I can't remember if my respawns take a long time. I wish games would stop having button mashing in them though, does anyone like that?


----------



## tedman

Is there any way to increase the top speed of the cars? Doesn't matter which car you choose, most top out at around ~100mph. Seems to be a limit on all cars which makes it pointless to upgrade the engines


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> Is there any way to increase the top speed of the cars? Doesn't matter which car you choose, most top out at around ~100mph. Seems to be a limit on all cars which makes it pointless to upgrade the engines


They do that to make the map feel bigger than it is since it's meant to be a state rather than a city.

Normally the way to change vehicle handling (as well as top speed) would be in the handling.dat file which has always been in Program Files\Rockstar Games\[gta game]\common\data\handling.dat but they have encrypted all of the files with V. AFAIK, there is no way to change the top speed of cars yet.

EDIT: You can decrypt the files with OpenIV. The file you will need to change is Handling.dat with Notepad or a similar program (I have found it works best with notepad in previous GTAs)

They usually have instructions at the top of the file telling you what things are and what happens when you change the values.

Download: http://openiv.com/?p=1069

If you are going to edit the files, I wouldn't go online. You might end up getting banned from GTA Online for a random amount of time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Looking forward to a story DLC, online is horrendous anyways, its 75% loading 25% actual gameplay. Hopefully if there will be a Story DLC it will introduce a new fourth character and his own storyline. A map expansion would be cool too but most unlikely.


Put game on SSD.
Loadtimes <10s.


----------



## miraldo

Is it worth to buy a better cooler and overcloock my i5 2500k for bettet FPS aka gtav performance?

I have r9 290 trix, gigabyte z77md3h, 2x4gb crucial balysic ram.

I looking to buy MOOGEN 4 Max


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is it worth to buy a better cooler and overcloock my i5 2500k for bettet FPS aka gtav performance?


I thought GTA V isn't overclock friendly?


----------



## Sydfrey24

PC Master race baby. lols I felt like this must be shared.

https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/gabe-newell-moon


----------



## Sisaroth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> Is there any way to increase the top speed of the cars? Doesn't matter which car you choose, most top out at around ~100mph. Seems to be a limit on all cars which makes it pointless to upgrade the engines


Tuning only increases acceleration.

You tried the zentorno? That one goes fast and also accelerates very fast.


----------



## Shadowarez

Only prob is its really unstable at high speeds it's so damn hard to keep on road lol every lil bump sends it flying or spinning.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Put game on SSD.
> Loadtimes <10s.


what SSD do you have I timed my start to play was 2min 27sec I have the sandisk 480Gb ultraII
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is it worth to buy a better cooler and overcloock my i5 2500k for bettet FPS aka gtav performance?
> 
> I have r9 290 trix, gigabyte z77md3h, 2x4gb crucial balysic ram.
> 
> I looking to buy MOOGEN 4 Max


even a Hyper 212 would be good 4.5Ghz is a walk in the park for one of those puppies







for being on Overclock.net without a Overclock









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I thought GTA V isn't overclock friendly?


it is not I run 1.3v 1400Mhz 24/7 on my GTX 770s I can game for hours on any other game give it a taste of GTA V crashes within minutes I had to reduce my OC to 1.3v @ 1280Mhz I have tried 1300Mhz still crashed so stock is 1110Mhz


----------



## hrockh

1. start OC
2. realisation that a better cooler is needed.

repeat 1 & 2 endlessly = OCN.
very soon you'll realise the only option is a custom watercooling loop.

I didn't have to turn down my clocks to play gta v. I do need a full wc loop to push them higher


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> what SSD do you have I timed my start to play was 2min 27sec I have the sandisk 480Gb ultraII


Not initial load.
The other loadtimes.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is it worth to buy a better cooler and overcloock my i5 2500k for bettet FPS aka gtav performance?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought GTA V isn't overclock friendly?
Click to expand...

.

Shudnt matter one way or taother. I doubt that game code is negatively affected by an overclock.

~Ceadder


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> Is there any way to increase the top speed of the cars? Doesn't matter which car you choose, most top out at around ~100mph. Seems to be a limit on all cars which makes it pointless to upgrade the engines


No it isn't pointless you upgrade the engines. You SIGNIFICANTLY increase the acceleration of them compared to a non modified version that can maintain that limited top speed much better. This becomes insanely important in races allowing custom vehicles.


----------



## Freaxy

The game isn't unfriendly towards overclocks.. most people see their overclock as stable.. while it clearly isn't 100% stable. This game just proves that.
Both my CPU and GPU's are overclocked and haven't had a single problem with GTA5.


----------



## tedman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> I thought GTA V isn't overclock friendly?


I've been running GTA V with my 2500K at 4.2Ghz with no problems at all. I've completed the game with that overclock.


----------



## BlockLike

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Freaxy*
> 
> The game isn't unfriendly towards overclocks.. most people see their overclock as stable.. while it clearly isn't 100% stable. This game just proves that.
> Both my CPU and GPU's are overclocked and haven't had a single problem with GTA5.


I was in that boat... had stressed my OC for hours upon hours and appeared stable at 4.6ghz

no game had ever resulted in BSOD, or even rendering in Vegas and ran with that OC for about 8 months

Then along came GTAV and KAPOW! repeated BSOD after about 20mins of gameplay

Tweaked up the voltage a tiny bit more and all good again


----------



## MunneY

So....

Saw this today....


----------



## Ceadderman

That's awesome. Never mind in real life the driver would be laying all over the pavement and his truck would look like an accordian back at the rock outcropping.

But that video reminded me... in San Andreas you could do long haul missions. Were they back for V? I know that they were dropped in IV but the epicness of the maps in SA and V all but beg for this kind of interaction. Shoot even transport by train would be fun.









~Ceadder


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is it worth to buy a better cooler and overcloock my i5 2500k for bettet FPS aka gtav performance?
> 
> 
> 
> I thought GTA V isn't overclock friendly?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> .
> 
> Shudnt matter one way or taother. I doubt that game code is negatively affected by an overclock.
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Agreed.
If you have a good, stable overclock, with good cooling, "V" should run just fine.
I do have a custom loop however, but I run my 2500K @5.0 GHz, and the 780Ti's at 1306 MHz, 24/7.
No issues whatsoever with GTA V, the game runs as smooth as silk.


----------



## MunneY

I had to pull my oc from 4.6 to 4.5 with the same volts. Ive done everything from rendering to gaming with 0 issues outside of gta v


----------



## Jixr

i'm running my i7 @ 4.9ghz game stable, but my chips is one of those that will refuse to hit 5ghz stable no matter how much power I throw at it.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> in San Andreas you could do long haul missions. Were they back for V? I know that they were dropped in IV but the epicness of the maps in SA and V all but beg for this kind of interaction. Shoot even transport by train would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Not officially, but there is a mod for it

https://www.gta5-mods.com/scripts/trucking-missions


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> in San Andreas you could do long haul missions. Were they back for V? I know that they were dropped in IV but the epicness of the maps in SA and V all but beg for this kind of interaction. Shoot even transport by train would be fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not officially, but there is a mod for it
> 
> https://www.gta5-mods.com/scripts/trucking-missions
Click to expand...

Well that sucks. But with so much content included with the game already, I can understand forgetting that aspect of the game.

I did them all in SA an while it could get tediously long it was worth doing. Although I can't remember what the reward for completion is.









A mod won't give a game reward so I won't just be jumping into right away.









~Ceadder


----------



## Jixr

Question on the character transfer.

So my friend is spending a few weeks with me, and I don't have a Tv or a console, and we are wondering if we can character transfer her character from her xbox 360 to my pc, and then back to her 360 when she leaves.

Is that possible?


----------



## Ceadderman

No. I cannot say that it's impossible but I will say whenever you install a mod, you have to start a new game even if you'd like to continue from the point where you're at. So effectively that would mean no.

~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Question on the character transfer.
> 
> So my friend is spending a few weeks with me, and I don't have a Tv or a console, and we are wondering if we can character transfer her character from her xbox 360 to my pc, and then back to her 360 when she leaves.
> 
> Is that possible?


I think it is possible to do that, but she will have to use her Rockstar Social Club login on your copy. However, I don't think you would be able to do that since the game is registered to your name and can't be transferred. So you will have to buy another copy on PC.

Can't she take take her 360 there and use one of your monitors (assuming you have more than one)?


----------



## Jixr

I only have korean monitors, with D-DVI inputs, so thats the problem.

Hm...

I wish I made more money, i'd just buy her a used gaming pc, make life easier.
( as I don't want to buy a tv and an xbox just for gta )


----------



## Peremptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shadowarez*
> 
> Only prob is its really unstable at high speeds it's so damn hard to keep on road lol every lil bump sends it flying or spinning.


It's the best all around super car and it has the bonus of being impervious to bullets from the back which is a big deal vs players and the ai if used skillfully. It's just so responsive that you really need a analog controller to take full advantage of it, with the keyboard it's harder to keep under control at high speeds.


----------



## MunneY

ANyone wanna play?

OneCleanSh0t on PC


----------



## PimpSkyline

Has the Angry Planes mod been cleaned up yet? Wanna try it but i don't have the funds to lose all my money from malware. lol


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Has the Angry Planes mod been cleaned up yet? Wanna try it but i don't have the funds to lose all my money from malware. lol


As of the moment those infected mods has been removed from gta5-mods.com


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Has the Angry Planes mod been cleaned up yet? Wanna try it but i don't have the funds to lose all my money from malware. lol
> 
> 
> 
> As of the moment those infected mods has been removed from gta5-mods.com
Click to expand...

Well that's good, but when will a virus free version come about?


----------



## Sydfrey24

So far no clip has returned W/ different coding so it's malware free. Sadly no news of angry planes.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> So far no clip has returned W/ different coding so it's malware free. Sadly no news of angry planes.


Well poo.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well poo.


You might as well enjoy other mods here https://www.gta5-mods.com/
just don't use it online.


----------



## DerComissar

For anyone that's using Alexander Blade's Native Trainer (offline, of course) this enhanced version is amazing.
And, it has seat belts.
http://gtaforums.com/topic/789786-vrelwip-enhanced-native-trainer/


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> For anyone that's using Alexander Blade's Native Trainer (offline, of course) this enhanced version is amazing.
> And, it has seat belts.
> http://gtaforums.com/topic/789786-vrelwip-enhanced-native-trainer/


Does it work with controller yet?


----------



## Wirerat

Guys My social club will not connect so i cannot open the game.

So far I tried deleting the file inside app data folder, turning off all firewalls and anti virus, I reinstalled the social club app, verified game cache in steam and reinstalled gpu drivers.

I am on win7 64bit sp1. Anyone had this issue and resolved it ?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Guys My social club will not connect so i cannot open the game.
> 
> So far I tried deleting the file inside app data folder, turning off all firewalls and anti virus, I reinstalled the social club app, verified game cache in steam and reinstalled gpu drivers.
> 
> I am on win7 64bit sp1. Anyone had this issue and resolved it ?


Delete the social club files and verify game cache. It should download the correct version of Social Club.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Delete the social club files and verify game cache. It should download the correct version of Social Club.


Thanks, it did verify and download social club again but it is still hanging on the social club window :/

The game was working fine before. I have not played in a about 10 days. it broke some how during that time.


----------



## Jixr

gave my friend one of my computers, was amazed how well an 2500k ( stock ghz ) and a gtx 760 can run GTA.


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DerComissar*
> 
> For anyone that's using Alexander Blade's Native Trainer (offline, of course) this enhanced version is amazing.
> And, it has seat belts.
> http://gtaforums.com/topic/789786-vrelwip-enhanced-native-trainer/
> 
> 
> 
> Does it work with controller yet?
Click to expand...

An Xbox controller?
I couldn't say, as I don't / won't use one with my pc, lol.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Does it work with controller yet?


Don't think so. Why not just use the keyboard for the trainer and controller for the game?


----------



## EthanKing

Thats what im doing at the moment. Kind of annoying not having a backlit keyboard in the dark though lol


----------



## Ctekcop

What are my chances of running it properly with an i3 2100 and an HD5830 at 1080p???


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ctekcop*
> 
> What are my chances of running it properly with an i3 2100 and an HD5830 at 1080p???


Not good.

That's slightly above the minimum requirements which is for playing the game at 720p 60fps. You might be able to get 900p 60 fps. If you don't mind playing at 30 fps, then you should manage 1080p. Just about anyway.


----------



## Ctekcop

Thank you







I feared so...


----------



## DerComissar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Does it work with controller yet?
> 
> 
> 
> Don't think so. Why not just use the keyboard for the trainer and controller for the game?
Click to expand...

This^
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Thats what im doing at the moment. Kind of annoying not having a backlit keyboard in the dark though lol


I actually do use a controller, but it's an old Logitech Attack 3, which I use for flying the planes and helicopters. It actually works well for driving as well.

As for the backlit keyboard, I've been using a Ducky Shine 2 which has excellent backlighting. I couldn't go back to a non-illuminated plank now, lol.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> Don't think so. Why not just use the keyboard for the trainer and controller for the game?


Not everyone has numpad.


----------



## andrews2547

Someone complained about the top speed of cars in the game, well here is a mod that fixes it

https://www.gta5-mods.com/vehicles/realistic-topspeed-mod

As with every other mod, don't go online with it installed. Either have two copies of GTA V on your computer installed (one for mods in single player, and one for GTA Online) or add/remove the mods every time you go Online.


----------



## Blze001

So, yeah, I'm not getting all of the heists. The one group of 4 I had got broken up because two starting fighting, and I can never get 4 friends on at the same time.

And I've spent an entire week not completing a single setup with PUGs.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So, yeah, I'm not getting all of the heists. The one group of 4 I had got broken up because two starting fighting, and I can never get 4 friends on at the same time.
> 
> And I've spent an entire week not completing a single setup with PUGs.


I always manage to get 3 good people and a person who's never used a computer before.... Then everyone quits like 20 minutes in.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> I always manage to get 3 good people and a person who's never used a computer before.... Then everyone quits like 20 minutes in.


The main problem is it's impossible to talk with friends/crew members without being in the same instance. Rockstar's "social" system is junk.


----------



## sonarctica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Not everyone has numpad.


WEll, an option would be to buy a standalone numpad.


----------



## Jixr

when you press f12 to take a screen shot, where on your pc are those saved?


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> WEll, an option would be to buy a standalone numpad.


Or use a standard-layout keyboard.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> The main problem is it's impossible to talk with friends/crew members without being in the same instance. Rockstar's "social" system is junk.


You can replace "social" with anything and still be accurate, it's so annoying that sometimes I try to join a lobby that tells me that I need to change aim (from free aim to auto aim assisted) and I usually say no and find some other lobby, but in the occasion that I say yes, it then says the lobby is full and then they put me in a new session with auto aim assisted, that's a facepalm right there, I don't even understand how this works, when I have auto-aim assisted left over from those shenanigans, I still get matched with free aim people and get less RP. I could complain about many other things but I would rather this thread was used for a more fun purpose, unfortunately it's filled with performance-based posts, because Rockstar did a bad job with this game.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> So, yeah, I'm not getting all of the heists. The one group of 4 I had got broken up because two starting fighting, and I can never get 4 friends on at the same time.
> 
> And I've spent an entire week not completing a single setup with PUGs.


Join the OCN TeamSpeak, or post here if you're trying to do heists. I've done Pacific Standard so many times I can't even remember anymore, and all the other heists at least 6 times. I've even finished Criminal Mastermind, All In Order, and Loyalty challenge all in one go for 12 Million total.


----------



## Jixr

WHOOO WHOOOO

All aboard the party train
http://s1329.photobucket.com/user/ClaytonGFinley/media/2015-05-25_00003_zpsduhllaqc.jpg.html


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when you press f12 to take a screen shot, where on your pc are those saved?


The only place I know of is for the steam version, no idea where they are for retail.

C:\Steam\userdata\youraccountnumber\760\remote\271590\screenshots


----------



## SAFX

Not sure if this has been discussed, but whenever I run the in-game benchmark, the game just exits once the test completed. no report, nothing.
Based on what I can "see", my card runs the test like butter, I mean it's silky smooth, some (barely) noticeable micro-stuttering in the jet scene, but overall averaging 60-80 FPS.

Is there no report at the end of the benchmark?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SAFX*
> 
> Not sure if this has been discussed, but whenever I run the in-game benchmark, the game just exits once the test completed. no report, nothing.
> Based on what I can "see", my card runs the test like butter, I mean it's silky smooth, some (barely) noticeable micro-stuttering in the jet scene, but overall averaging 60-80 FPS.
> 
> Is there no report at the end of the benchmark?


Should generate a text file in My Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Benchmarks.


----------



## SAFX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should generate a text file in My Documents\Rockstar Games\GTA V\Benchmarks.


AWESOME! thank you!


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when you press f12 to take a screen shot, where on your pc are those saved?
> 
> 
> 
> The only place I know of is for the steam version, no idea where they are for retail.
> 
> C:\Steam\userdata\youraccountnumber\760\remote\271590\screenshots
Click to expand...

Retail version should be saved to "Images" unless gamer has preset his files to be saved somewhere else. If they don't appear in images then look under Admin files. That's where I always find things in 8.1









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when you press f12 to take a screen shot, where on your pc are those saved?


On steam, scroll down when you have selected GTA V in your library, then there should be a thing that says "screenshots" click "see more" then a new window will open, then click on "show on disc"


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sonarctica*
> 
> WEll, an option would be to buy a standalone numpad.


Shouldnt have to buy a numpad to use a trainer.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Or use a standard-layout keyboard.


Why would anyone buy a "standard" keyboard? They take up ridiculous amounts of space and numpad is used like never, ever.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a "standard" keyboard? They take up ridiculous amounts of space and numpad is used like never, ever.


Because your definition of ridiculous amounts of space and assumption that no one uses a numpad is 100% the truth no matter what. You always say crap like this or complain about 100 other things. It's beginning to be a bit much. If only you could sense how pretentious you act. I for one use a numpad all the time on my keyboard and prefer larger keyboards as my main board.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a "standard" keyboard? They take up ridiculous amounts of space and numpad is used like never, ever.


I use the numpad all the time.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> Because your definition of ridiculous amounts of space and assumption that no one uses a numpad is 100% the truth no matter what. You always say crap like this or complain about 100 other things. It's beginning to be a bit much. If only you could sense how pretentious you act. I for one use a numpad all the time on my keyboard and prefer larger keyboards as my main board.


Who said _no one_ uses it?

And WHY are you using the numpad? For what?
You already have numbers 1-0 above the letters. Why do we need numpad?

Also a standard keyboard IS massive. Perhaps youre one of those wrist-only mouse users, for us who actually use our arms, we want more space. And a normal keyboard is RIDICULOUS in size.

This is a proper size. Its not too small nor too large.


Why cant trainers haven an alternate for these keys op[]\';l/.,


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Also a standard keyboard IS massive. Perhaps youre one of those wrist-only mouse users, for us who actually use our arms, we want more space. And a normal keyboard is RIDICULOUS in size.


lol

I think there's quite a few of us who prefer the standard IBM 104 size/layout and if it's much smaller than that, we think they're horrible. lol.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would anyone buy a "standard" keyboard? They take up ridiculous amounts of space and *numpad is used like never, ever.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Who said _no one_ uses it?


You did


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You did


I never said "no one"
So, keep on trollin.


----------



## Desolutional

And here's me with a PS3 controller...


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I never said "no one"
> So, keep on trollin.


Never implies that no one is using it...

now get out. Your opinion =/= fact


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I never said "no one"
> So, keep on trollin.


"numpad is used like never, ever." implies that no one uses it.

As far as games using it, the GTA series (pretty much all of them from GTA 3 onwards and including GTA V) uses the numpad. I use it for flying planes and helicopters as well as for the trainer.


----------



## MooMoo

Is there way to launch GTA V to multiplayer or singleplayer with .bat file launcher?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Is there way to launch GTA V to multiplayer or singleplayer with .bat file launcher?


Why?

In Settings --> Saving And Startup, turn "landing page" off



When it's off, the game will load like this. Then you just press X (or whatever it is on a keyboard, I have a controller plugged in) to load into Online, press it again to switch back to single player, press Y (or whatever it is on a keyboard) to start a random Online event (deathmatch, race, etc), RB (or whatever it is on a keyboard) to do a random GTA Online mission.



You can choose what you want to do while the game loads. It's much easier than making a .bat file to launch directly into Online or single player and it doesn't affect the load times.


----------



## MooMoo

I like it more when I don't have to wait to press button to get somewhere and then wait more. Atm when I launch it from steam, I choose MP or SP then it loads all together to the game where I can happily game.
In your way I have to wait for rockstar splashscreen or whatever they are then choose MP or SP and wait for more.

I would like to make .bat because of I have to put GTAV.exe priority to High, unless I want little stuttering, which I don't.


----------



## LandonAaron

So I tried playing some GTA IV last night. I try this every few years to see if the hardware as finally gotten to the point where it can brute force that horrible un-optimized game. With an i7-4790k and two R9-290x's in crossfire its getting pretty close. At 1440p I was able to run at a pretty constant 48 FPS. The game hasn't aged all that well, with the main issue being horrible aliasing everywhere. No in game AA options, and morphological filtering on my system caused a really strange form of constant micro-stuttering. Multi sampling AA through the driver control panel had no effect. Only thing that seemed to work at all was Super-Sampling. Setting it to the max level of 16xEQ helped smooth out some of the aliasing but alot still remained. Whats funny this doubled the GPU usage to where it was basically maxing out both cards but the FPS didn't change at all and just kept on at a steady 48 FPS. I am going to try some ENB's and inject AA mods next.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I like it more when I don't have to wait to press button to get somewhere and then wait more. Atm when I launch it from steam, I choose MP or SP then it loads all together to the game where I can happily game.
> In your way I have to wait for rockstar splashscreen or whatever they are then choose MP or SP and wait for more.
> 
> I would like to make .bat because of I have to put GTAV.exe priority to High, unless I want little stuttering, which I don't.


In my way, you turn off all splash screens (landing page in GTA V) and it loads straight into the game. While the game is loading, you can choose if you want to the game to launch into story mode or GTA Online using whatever the keyboard equivalent to X on the 360 controller is.


----------



## Thoth420

I use an orbweaver and find I still have room for a full size kb...but I don't use one either to save space. My orbweaver can be profiled into a numpad though


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> In my way, you turn off all splash screens (landing page in GTA V) and it loads straight into the game. While the game is loading, you can choose if you want to the game to launch into story mode or GTA Online using whatever the keyboard equivalent to X on the 360 controller is.


Hmm. I just tried that and didn't see anything else change than buttons from keyboard to controller and the background when loading in the game after the rockstar logos and legal text (ain't those the splash screen stuff?). Is mine bugged then or something?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Hmm. I just tried that and didn't see anything else change than buttons from keyboard to controller and the background when loading in the game after the rockstar logos and legal text (ain't those the splash screen stuff?). Is mine bugged then or something?


I think you're confusing loading screens for splash screens


----------



## Zoltanar

Is it okay to use visual and other client-only mods for online? Such as a speedometer?
That's basically the only mod I want to use while playing GTA Online. Didn't find anything on the internet about whether certain mods are OK to use online.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Is it okay to use visual and other client-only mods for online? Such as a speedometer?
> That's basically the only mod I want to use while playing GTA Online. Didn't find anything on the internet about whether certain mods are OK to use online.


Nope.

The banning system works by detecting any files that have been changed or shouldn't be there. You will probably get 2 weeks of GTA Online at the most with a mod installed.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> "numpad is used like never, ever." implies that no one uses it.
> 
> As far as games using it, the GTA series (pretty much all of them from GTA 3 onwards and including GTA V) uses the numpad. I use it for flying planes and helicopters as well as for the trainer.


lmao, numpad to fly.. amusing.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lmao, numpad to fly.. amusing.


If I were into gambling, I would bet a lot of money that more people play GTA 5 without a gamepad or joystick than without a numpad.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lmao, numpad to fly.. amusing.


A lot of gamers use the numpad to fly in GTA V, what's your point?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> lmao, numpad to fly.. amusing.


It's a lot better than the clunky mouse controls for flying









You should get a number pad and try it some time.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think you're confusing loading screens for splash screens


That might be, because I'm not 100% sure what is "splash screen".

I re-tested with landing page on and off.
With on: there was little pause time where I could choose online/jobs/single player etc. After that little pause it started to load the game and you basicly couldn't do anything else than wait 'till it loads where you chose to.

With off: there wasn't any pauses and it started to load the game right away and you also could choose where to go (online/jobs/single player etc.) in the meantime.

So is that "little pause" the splash screen?
Edit: I'm a bit consufed because people often say that intro (like this one https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ogGHDX2IYsk) is splash screen.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> That might be, because I'm not 100% sure what is "splash screen".
> 
> I re-tested with landing page on and off.
> With on: there was little pause time where I could choose online/jobs/single player etc. After that little pause it started to load the game and you basicly couldn't do anything else than wait 'till it loads where you chose to.
> 
> With off: there wasn't any pauses and it started to load the game right away and you also could choose where to go (online/jobs/single player etc.) in the meantime.
> 
> So is that "little pause" the splash screen?


I think the little pause could be a problem with your install. Can you record the startup and post a video?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I think the little pause could be a problem with your install. Can you record the startup and post a video?


Okay, I made little video with landing page on and off. Launching GTA V from Steam had same option "Play Grand Theft Auto V" chosen with both settings.

Remember to put Annotations on, because there I explain the "little pause".


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> And here's me with a PS3 controller...


Hahaha, IKR. I use mine when games allow for it. An I love the traditional IBM 104. I use the numerical pad ALL the time. I won't even use a short numberpad free board because not having it throws me and there are macros that can be keyed specifically for the Shift side of the board.

So yeah I never use it.
















lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Okay, I made little video with landing page on and off. Launching GTA V from Steam had same option "Play Grand Theft Auto V" chosen with both settings.
> 
> Remember to put Annotations on, because there I explain the "little pause".


I see what you meant now.

The splash screens (rockstar logos) can't be switched off yet but I'm pretty sure there will be a mod for it soon. The legal text won't be able to get switched off at all, that's when the game loads your save data.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Is there a reason why i'm getting invites for missions/heists from China? They seem to troll much less, but the lag/rubberbanding is really bad


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> A lot of gamers use the numpad to fly in GTA V, what's your point?


To go from A to B probably, but they aint running no heists as pilots or fighting as pilots.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It's a lot better than the clunky mouse controls for flying
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You should get a number pad and try it some time.


Or you get a controller where you can properly control your aircraft and you wont be useless.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> If I were into gambling, I would bet a lot of money that more people play GTA 5 without a gamepad or joystick than without a numpad.


The game allows seamless switching between gamepad/M+Kb. It's what I use. Gamepad for driving, flying, boating, and some light shooting. M+Kb for when stuff gets hairy or if I'm doing a difficult campaign/heist mission.

I'm not specifically endorsing this brand (there are free or cheaper alternatives, though I am unsure if another company makes a similar product) but I have a pair of Kontrol Freeks stick extenders on the joysticks of my Xbox One controller that I use on my PC (That still doesn't have native headset support on PC, natch) and they make a pretty huge difference in my ability to aim accurately and precisely.

Basically they make it so it requires more movement to get the same input to the joystick, which means I can crank aim sensitivity all the way up and wreck face. I won't win most 1v1 deathmatches with competent players using a M+Kb against me, but for missions and the majority of the scrubs in a pub server it works just fine and does a lot to bridge the ability gap.

Also means I can actually play in 1st person without getting disoriented or confused while doing so with a controller.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Is there a reason why i'm getting invites for missions/heists from China? They seem to troll much less, but the lag/rubberbanding is really bad


There's no country restriction in this game. Most of the time you'll find yourself playing with people who don't even speak basic english.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> To go from A to B probably, but they aint running no heists as pilots or fighting as pilots.
> Or you get a controller where you can properly control your aircraft and you wont be useless.


I had a controller and it recently broke.

Using WASD and 8456 on the numpad works just as well as using a controller and is significantly better than using WASD, ctrl, shift and mouse.


----------



## Ceadderman

Could be hack requests? Can't remember when I read it but I seem to recall that China was one of the top 3 offenders in hacking. The other two offenders were in the Middle East and the other region escapes me ATM.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Could be hack requests? Can't remember when I read it but I seem to recall that China was one of the top 3 offenders in hacking. The other two offenders were in the Middle East and the other region escapes me ATM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Other region is probably Brazil.

Also the invites are randomly generated.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Other region is probably Brazil.
> 
> Also the invites are randomly generated.


According to the Rockstar site, thats actually incorrect.

Auto-invite and play: Auto-invite and play sends invites to everyone in your online session (up to 16 people), your friends, and the friends of your friends. This way you'll always potentially meet new people to join you in jobs, races, and other GTA Online activities. Every job has a varying minimum number of players required; once this number is met, the job can be started.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> According to the Rockstar site, thats actually incorrect.
> 
> Auto-invite and play: Auto-invite and play sends invites to everyone in your online session (up to 16 people), your friends, and the friends of your friends. This way you'll always potentially meet new people to join you in jobs, races, and other GTA Online activities. Every job has a varying minimum number of players required; once this number is met, the job can be started.


So then why do I get invites from random people when I only play GTA Online in Solo mode?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> So then why do I get invites from random people when I only play GTA Online in Solo mode?


Are you in the OCN crew? Do you have friends on your Rockstar Social? All those people and their friends of friends are invited from my understanding.

No idea otherwise, but thats whats written on the Rockstars Website unless its outdated.


----------



## Sydfrey24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Using WASD and 8456 on the numpad works just as well as using a controller and is significantly better than using WASD, ctrl, shift and mouse.


Indeed, I have been using that type of control since San Andreas, so I am comfortable in using that setup.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I had a controller and it recently broke.
> 
> Using WASD and 8456 on the numpad works just as well as using a controller and is significantly better than using WASD, ctrl, shift and mouse.


You cant accurately aim with a numpad.
Its a means of A to B. Nothing else.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You cant accurately aim with a numpad.
> Its a means of A to B. Nothing else.


What?


----------



## Cybertox

I used the numpad in GTA SA and Vice City for flying helicopters. Now I have an Xbox One controller.


----------



## Thoth420

I can't fly no matter what the device..









Good driver though


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> You can't accurately aim with a numpad.
> Its a means of A to B. Nothing else.


Just because you can't use the numpad fly =/= other people can't use it.


----------



## ivoryg37

My brother currently plays this game with a g3258 + 750 Ti. It's really choppy. It will run at 60 fps but drop below 30 when driving. Would a phenom x4 840 run this game better than the g3258 since its quad core? I have a spare 840 but don't know if I should invest in a cheap motherboard for it and find out it runs the same


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> My brother currently plays this game with a g3258 + 750 Ti. It's really choppy. It will run at 60 fps but drop below 30 when driving. Would a phenom x4 840 run this game better than the g3258 since its quad core? I have a spare 840 but don't know if I should invest in a cheap motherboard for it and find out it runs the same


Yes it will. The minimum requirements for CPU is at least a quad core (Q6600 or Phenom 9850). I'm surprised it would even launch with a g3258 since it's dual core.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> My brother currently plays this game with a g3258 + 750 Ti. It's really choppy. It will run at 60 fps but drop below 30 when driving. Would a phenom x4 840 run this game better than the g3258 since its quad core? I have a spare 840 but don't know if I should invest in a cheap motherboard for it and find out it runs the same


Im on g3258 & r7 260x and I can get solid 40+ at high to very high settings. Never really drops below 40fps but I still get a stutter sometimes. The stutter is either really bad or it doesn't happen at all. Also it never starts stuttery and stops or vice versa, one day it will be unplayable and the next it will be fine lol.


----------



## ivoryg37

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Im on g3258 & r7 260x and I can get solid 40+ at high to very high settings. Never really drops below 40fps but I still get a stutter sometimes. The stutter is either really bad or it doesn't happen at all. Also it never starts stuttery and stops or vice versa, one day it will be unplayable and the next it will be fine lol.


That's how it is for him as well. That's why I was trying to see if it was worth switching to the spare 840 I have. I mean the g3258 and 750 ti is great for every other game beside gta


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ivoryg37*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Im on g3258 & r7 260x and I can get solid 40+ at high to very high settings. Never really drops below 40fps but I still get a stutter sometimes. The stutter is either really bad or it doesn't happen at all. Also it never starts stuttery and stops or vice versa, one day it will be unplayable and the next it will be fine lol.
> 
> 
> 
> That's how it is for him as well. That's why I was trying to see if it was worth switching to the spare 840 I have. I mean the g3258 and 750 ti is great for every other game beside gta
Click to expand...











Im 100% sure the g3258 just cant keep up. Thats the main reason a 4690k is on my wishlist lol.


----------



## Freaxy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Is there way to launch GTA V to multiplayer or singleplayer with .bat file launcher?


If you got the steam version this is how you can do it: https://www.reddit.com/r/gtaonline/comments/34vn8s/launch_options_to_go_straight_into_gta_online_by/
I'm using it myself and it works like s charm!


----------



## Sydfrey24

Believe it or not I've been playing w/ Il Sturmovik and every flying simulator w/ Keyboard only, no joystick or special device.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sydfrey24*
> 
> Believe it or not I've been playing w/ Il Sturmovik and every flying simulator w/ Keyboard only, no joystick or special device.


I always have to play flight sims with my PS3 pad, but that's cause I like the extra mobility that comes with the analogue sticks,


----------



## miraldo

Hey.

I have a problem in Storyline.
I complet Scouting the Port mission with Trevor and in apartment chose plan B.

Well since then nothing happen, I cant start the next mission Trevor first heist(The Merryweather Heist). I dont get any message or call.
I complete San Andreas Flight School with Michael with flying skill on MAX and MAX out shooting skill with Franklin.
I complete all the main and side misiins with all 3 characters.

SInce Scouting the Port mission nothing happend :S

Can anyone help me here? As far as I know trevor should get message from wade where is submarine located, right?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Hey.
> 
> I have a problem in Storyline.
> I complet Scouting the Port mission with Trevor and in apartment chose plan B.
> 
> Well since then nothing happen, I cant start the next mission Trevor first heist(The Merryweather Heist). I dont get any message or call.
> I complete San Andreas Flight School with Michael with flying skill on MAX and MAX out shooting skill with Franklin.
> I complete all the main and side misiins with all 3 characters.
> 
> SInce Scouting the Port mission nothing happend :S
> 
> Can anyone help me here? As far as I know trevor should get message from wade where is submarine located, right?


Play as Trevor for ~30 minutes without switching characters.


----------



## Blze001

I've never been good using the analog stick in driving games.

And I can't break my "it should handle like Ace Combat" habits while flying. Plus flying helicopters sucks either way, but I can at least make it around a race course with the keyboard.

I'm content with using the keyboard, but then again, I play for fun, not for max K/D stats.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I've never been good using the analog stick in driving games.
> 
> And I can't break my "it should handle like Ace Combat" habits while flying. Plus flying helicopters sucks either way, but I can at least make it around a race course with the keyboard.
> 
> I'm content with using the keyboard, but then again, I play for fun, not for max K/D stats.


So you're one of those that in lets say Battlefield, grabs a Heli, and just crashes with it because you cant use it?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> So you're one of those that in lets say Battlefield, grabs a Heli, and just crashes with it because you cant use it?


No, he's just someone who plays for fun... you know the whole reason games were created? Stop being silly.


----------



## Wheezo

Guys just block him. hamzta09 is in every game thread that I enjoy reading and he always derails them with his crap. He will never stop with his opinionated drivel so just block him and save yourselves the headache.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Guys just block him. hamzta09 is in every game thread that I enjoy reading and he always derails them with his crap. He will never stop with his opinionated drivel so just block him and save yourselves the headache.


Opinionated?

This is a fact.
Analogue controls > Buttons.

And you cannot deny it.

"Play for fun." Well some people think its fun crashing helicopters in various Multiplayer titles, heck even Heists in GTA, when they could've been used by someone who isnt incompetent.

Good luck flying a Savage with keyboard and being useful in it.

If Keyboard is as good as analogue there wouldnt be Hotas and real aircraft would use buttons.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Opinionated?
> 
> This is a fact.
> Analogue controls > Buttons.
> 
> And you cannot deny it.
> 
> "Play for fun." Well some people think its fun crashing helicopters in various Multiplayer titles, heck even Heists in GTA, when they could've been used by someone who isnt incompetent.
> 
> Good luck flying a Savage with keyboard and being useful in it.
> 
> If Keyboard is as good as analogue there wouldnt be Hotas and real aircraft would use buttons.


No, it's not fact.

Whether you are good at using a kb+m and terrible at using a controller vs you are good at using a controller vs being terrible at using a kb+m is based on what you use most.

In Arma 2, I can t-bone a moving helicopter while flying a jet fighter at 500+ km/h or whatever the speed unit is in the jets in Arma 2 using a keyboard.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> No, it's not fact.
> 
> Whether you are good at using a kb+m and terrible at using a controller vs you are good at using a controller vs being terrible at using a kb+m is based on what you use most.
> 
> In Arma 2, I can t-bone a moving helicopter while flying a jet fighter at 500+ km/h or whatever the speed unit is in the jets in Arma 2 using a keyboard.


Where in my comment did I say Mouse?


----------



## andrews2547

I said kb+m out of force of habit.

I don't use a mouse for controlling vehicles in games.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Wheezo*
> 
> Guys just block him. hamzta09 is in every game thread that I enjoy reading and he always derails them with his crap. He will never stop with his opinionated drivel so just block him and save yourselves the headache.
> 
> 
> 
> Opinionated?
> 
> This is a fact.
> Analogue controls > Buttons.
> 
> And you cannot deny it.
> 
> "Play for fun." Well some people think its fun crashing helicopters in various Multiplayer titles, heck even Heists in GTA, when they could've been used by someone who isnt incompetent.
> 
> Good luck flying a Savage with keyboard and being useful in it.
> 
> If Keyboard is as good as analogue there wouldnt be Hotas and real aircraft would use buttons.
Click to expand...

Does it really matter what other people use? Does it affect you enjoying your game? *NO!*

Some people are better with KB+M and some people are better with Controllers or Sticks/Wheels. I for one prefer XBOX 360/ONE controller for racing games and GTA, but if i play CSGO, BF4, or Crysis the KB+M is a much better option.

So why don't you just go on somewhere and stop complaining about crap that doesn't even remotely concern or affect you. Cya


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Does it really matter what other people use? Does it affect you enjoying your game? *NO!*
> 
> Some people are better with KB+M and some people are better with Controllers or Sticks/Wheels. I for one prefer XBOX 360/ONE controller for racing games and GTA, but if i play CSGO, BF4, or Crysis the KB+M is a much better option.
> 
> So why don't you just go on somewhere and stop complaining about crap that doesn't even remotely concern or affect you. Cya


No that one guy said its as good.

Which is like saying a keyboard is as good as a wheel.

And why do you bring in Consoles/FPS games?

WERE SPEAKING OF FLYING.


----------



## Ceadderman

He may not be, but I am. Always love going for the blingage even if I don't know how to use it. I *will* figger it out.









~Ceadder


----------



## Desolutional

OK, here it is, yes - a gamepad (or any analogue device) is generally more precise and accurate for controlling vehicles with variable steering in games.

Yeah that is a fact. BUT! If someone tells me they know how to fly or drive in a videogame, I believe them. I don't care if they use K+M or a Gamepad - as long as they have confidence in their control scheme that's all that matters. If you tell me you don't feel confident flying - that's fine, at least you know what you're capable of. You can be just as good using K+M as you can be using a Gamepad - it just takes practice.


----------



## dallas1990

I'm having issues with frame rate gta v runs at 45-50 fps while on foot. But when I get in a car/plane/helicopter my fps drops to under 20. I have 2 sapphire R9 290x 8gb in Crossfire,and a amd fx 8320 oc to 4.56. I'm sure my system should play gta 5 at normal settings better than that.

I tried reinstalling the game on a ssd and hdd with no performance difference. I'm assuming my cpu is just showing its age but, I want to make sure I'm not missing something


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I'm having issues with frame rate gta v runs at 45-50 fps while on foot. But when I get in a car/plane/helicopter my fps drops to under 20. I have 2 sapphire R9 290x 8gb in Crossfire,and a amd fx 8320 oc to 4.56. I'm sure my system should play gta 5 at normal settings better than that.
> 
> I tried reinstalling the game on a ssd and hdd with no performance difference. I'm assuming my cpu is just showing its age but, I want to make sure I'm not missing something


There's something up with your rig definitely. The lowest I ever drop is 38FPS while driving top speed in a car in certain areas. On foot it's normally around 60-70 FPS.


----------



## dallas1990

Guess it could be my cpu then. I been thinking about upgrading it to a i7 5820k or 4770k (to save on ram cost but ddr4 is getting more reasonable price now)


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> OK, here it is, yes - a gamepad (or any analogue device) is generally more precise and accurate for controlling vehicles with variable steering in games.
> 
> Yeah that is a fact. BUT! If someone tells me they know how to fly or drive in a videogame, I believe them. I don't care if they use K+M or a Gamepad - as long as they have confidence in their control scheme that's all that matters. If you tell me you don't feel confident flying - that's fine, at least you know what you're capable of. You can be just as good using K+M as you can be using a Gamepad - it just takes practice.


Give this man some rep+ ;-)


----------



## BradleyW

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I'm having issues with frame rate gta v runs at 45-50 fps while on foot. But when I get in a car/plane/helicopter my fps drops to under 20. I have 2 sapphire R9 290x 8gb in Crossfire,and a amd fx 8320 oc to 4.56. I'm sure my system should play gta 5 at normal settings better than that.
> 
> I tried reinstalling the game on a ssd and hdd with no performance difference. I'm assuming my cpu is just showing its age but, I want to make sure I'm not missing something


Disable all advanced graphics settings. If that fails, turn off CFX.


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BradleyW*
> 
> Disable all advanced graphics settings. If that fails, turn off CFX.


I have, I've even put the game as low as it could go. With the same results


----------



## w0rmk00n

@dallas1990

Are you getting stuttering or actual lag?


----------



## dallas1990

It's a little bit of both. I haven't played multi-player cause of my Internet. But I do get stuttering and lag in single player still. My gpu's are not overclocked at all either.


----------



## cptnighthawk666

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> It's a little bit of both. I haven't played multi-player cause of my Internet. But I do get stuttering and lag in single player still. My gpu's are not overclocked at all either.


.................try with only one card...crossfire could be causing issues....worth a shot


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cptnighthawk666*
> 
> .................try with only one card...crossfire could be causing issues....worth a shot


Like I said earlier I have I even tried removing the 2nd 290x and nothing


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Like I said earlier I have I even tried removing the 2nd 290x and nothing


Take a screen of your current settings?

I feel like it's just your cpu trying to keep up. Keep MSAA off and all advanced graphic options off.

My 2500k hovers @90-99% usage will those settings on almost constantly so I drop em down to prevent it, I'd assume the 8320 is doing the same but even more so just slightly so.


----------



## dallas1990

Yea, I been thinking about upgrading it


----------



## Thoth420

The flight streaming option in advanced is actually on for performance and off for IQ so setting them all off is not the lowest setting. Pretty stupid but true.


----------



## dallas1990

Yea that is stupid


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The flight streaming option in advanced is actually on for performance and off for IQ so setting them all off is not the lowest setting. Pretty stupid but true.


As per Nvidia's comp screens and explanation you'll still want it off for better performance

http://international.download.nvidia.com/geforce-com/international/comparisons/grand-theft-auto-v/grand-theft-auto-v-high-detail-streaming-while-flying-interactive-comparison-2-on-vs-off.html

When it's on there's higher details rendered, can see the runway, rocks and terrain look improved with it on. Takes a ~2fps hit just barely with it on though.

http://www.geforce.com/whats-new/guides/grand-theft-auto-v-pc-graphics-and-performance-guide#grand-theft-auto-v-high-detail-streaming-while-flying


----------



## Thoth420

Derp must have read it wrong....thanks


----------



## LandonAaron

I wish they made keyboards with analog WSAD keys.


----------



## Zoltanar

^ I would rather that did not happen, I remember when PS2 games tried to use the analog buttons to drive (Most buttons were analog, not just sticks), before triggers were used, it always annoyed me that I had to press so hard to go as fast as possible, I'm glad that triggers are the norm now, at least on XBox controllers, I hate PS3 games controller schemes.


----------



## mammapin

what 2 years old game.. still people are busy modding it? Devs are building next version GTA 6


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mammapin*
> 
> what 2 years old game.. still people are busy modding it? Devs are building next version GTA 6


People are still making mods for Vice City.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mammapin*
> 
> what 2 years old game.. still people are busy modding it? Devs are building next version GTA 6


The game came out April 14, 2015 for PC. Not 2 years ago.


----------



## unseen0

I have something on GTA V to discus.
Let me start off by saying i love the game, it's really fun and i have had no major issues besides some connection issues.
GTA V sometimes randomly boots me out of the online world, resulting in my game to load single player mode (thank gawd loading doesn't take that long..)

there is one thing that is bothering me tho, it's a game play thing.
How is it, that my fully upgraded, massive vehicle, the Sandking XL is not able to push a simple compact vehicle off the road?
I place my monstrous vehicle at the back of a Prius looking car and i floor it!
What happens is, the sandking will burnout on 4 wheels and the prius just sits there like it's a concrete block weighing 2 tons.
Is it me? or did they forget to add Torque to the game?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unseen0*
> 
> I have something on GTA V to discus.
> Let me start off by saying i love the game, it's really fun and i have had no major issues besides some connection issues.
> GTA V sometimes randomly boots me out of the online world, resulting in my game to load single player mode (thank gawd loading doesn't take that long..)
> 
> there is one thing that is bothering me tho, it's a game play thing.
> How is it, that my fully upgraded, massive vehicle, the Sandking XL is not able to push a simple compact vehicle off the road?
> I place my monstrous vehicle at the back of a Prius looking car and i floor it!
> What happens is, the sandking will burnout on 4 wheels and the prius just sits there like it's a concrete block weighing 2 tons.
> Is it me? or did they forget to add Torque to the game?


I'm not sure about the SandKing XL, but I know cars like the Armored Kuruma and especially the Insurgent will push everything :]


----------



## hamzta09

Cheaters in almsot every Freemode lobby now. Dont think I've been in a session without 1 trainer user.
They're usually at the Airport as they dont wanna be too obvious.

Shooting money, spawning vehicles..


----------



## unseen0

Quote:


> I'm not sure about the SandKing XL, but I know cars like the Armored Kuruma and especially the Insurgent will push everything :]


I actually had a armored kuruma push my sandking XL over a brick wall.. it's just ridiculous.
I own a kuruma myself, and i can imagine that it's heavy due to the armor. But the kuruma that pushed me barely had 1 second of acceleration, so it had no momentum and just pushed me away like i was a toy car.
Very strange.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Cheaters in almsot every Freemode lobby now. Dont think I've been in a session without 1 trainer user.
> They're usually at the Airport as they dont wanna be too obvious.
> 
> Shooting money, spawning vehicles..


I've been just recording cheaters and the people taking money and sending it in. Who knows if it actually does anything, but it's worth the try. Saw a guy last night in a Insurgent that had god mode and he had infinite C4. Just blew everything up that went near him. Was hilariously obvious, and when I called him out for it, he immediately left the server. Same Session had another guy who was teleporting people to the Airport and giving them money.

I don't mind some modders, the ones who just fly around in a bus mainly... But people who are going into godmode and killing others is just ridiculous.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've been just recording cheaters and the people taking money and sending it in. Who knows if it actually does anything, but it's worth the try. Saw a guy last night in a Insurgent that had god mode and he had infinite C4. Just blew everything up that went near him. Was hilariously obvious, and when I called him out for it, he immediately left the server. Same Session had another guy who was teleporting people to the Airport and giving them money.
> 
> I don't mind some modders, the ones who just fly around in a bus mainly... But people who are going into godmode and killing others is just ridiculous.


Don't take the money.

Modders were doing that on consoles, and a few weeks later, people who got given money lost all of their money because the servers knew some of it was gained illegitimately. Even if that player didn't know it was modded money.

Eventually it was used as a troll tactic where modders would join servers, randomly give other people a $10,000,000+ and then leave.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Don't take the money.
> 
> Modders were doing that on consoles, and a few weeks later, people who got given money lost all of their money because the servers knew some of it was gained illegitimately. Even if that player didn't know it was modded money.
> 
> Eventually it was used as a troll tactic where modders would join servers, randomly give other people a $10,000,000+ and then leave.


Awesome.. was in a lobby earlier and somehow got about 10 million lol...

I'll just buy lots of fun things and see what happens


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Don't take the money.
> 
> Modders were doing that on consoles, and a few weeks later, people who got given money lost all of their money because the servers knew some of it was gained illegitimately. Even if that player didn't know it was modded money.
> 
> Eventually it was used as a troll tactic where modders would join servers, randomly give other people a $10,000,000+ and then leave.


Nah, I don't even have any need for money. I still have 17 Million waiting to be used. After finishing Criminal Mastermind, All in order, and Loyalty all in one go (12 Million). I haven't been able to find a way to even use my money lol.

I've just been taking recordings of people who are taking the money however and sending it in


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Don't take the money.
> 
> Modders were doing that on consoles, and a few weeks later, people who got given money lost all of their money because the servers knew some of it was gained illegitimately. Even if that player didn't know it was modded money.
> 
> Eventually it was used as a troll tactic where modders would join servers, randomly give other people a $10,000,000+ and then leave.
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome.. was in a lobby earlier and somehow got about 10 million lol...
> 
> I'll just buy lots of fun things and see what happens
Click to expand...

I hear if you spend the money right away or if you get only a little bit (less than a million) it doesn't really get noticed.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MunneY*
> 
> Awesome.. was in a lobby earlier and somehow got about 10 million lol...
> 
> I'll just buy lots of fun things and see what happens


Well, on the consoles, you lose everything you bought from the time it recorded you gaining money illegitimately (willing or not).


----------



## dawn1980

anyone running titan x in sli at 1440p? How well does GTA scale in sli?? Thinking about adding another titan x to get close to 144fps on my acer predator gysnc monitor....will my 3770k at 4.8 bottleneck in game??? Thanks in advance


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> anyone running titan x in sli at 1440p? How well does GTA scale in sli?? Thinking about adding another titan x to get close to 144fps on my acer predator gysnc monitor....will my 3770k at 4.8 bottleneck in game??? Thanks in advance


My spec in SLI gets ~50-65% usage, so scaling is kinda crap.


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> anyone running titan x in sli at 1440p? How well does GTA scale in sli?? Thinking about adding another titan x to get close to 144fps on my acer predator gysnc monitor....will my 3770k at 4.8 bottleneck in game??? Thanks in advance


I'm running at 1600p and i'm pretty sure you arent going to get 144hz unless you turn some stuff down... I'll have to check my FPS and stuff tomorrow. Heading out for tonite


----------



## Thoth420

Does anyone know if I should apply changes to the game or the launcher in nvcp? I cannot seem to get g sync to work but have only added a profile for the .exe. I see the launcher in my list of programs..just curious as I have read others have it working for them.

I am running at 120hz desktop, nvcp default reso and in game. V sync is off. The only thing I can think is that I am using 347.88 because I am not a fan of the g sync on desktop.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mammapin*
> 
> what 2 years old game.. still people are busy modding it? Devs are building next version GTA 6
> 
> 
> 
> The game came out April 14, 2015 for PC. Not 2 years ago.
Click to expand...

I believe that he's referring to the game itself and not the platform specifically.

What irritates me is that console version has been out easily for two years when it's built and coded for console systems entirely on PC. They should just compile everything and launch at the same blasted time once console is ready to ship.

Can't blame him for feeling slighted and ready for 6. I will still play GTA V but yeah.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I believe that he's referring to the game itself and not the platform specifically.
> 
> What irritates me is that console version has been out easily for two years when it's built and coded for console systems entirely on PC. They should just compile everything and launch at the same blasted time once console is ready to ship.
> 
> Can't blame him for feeling slighted and ready for 6. I will still play GTA V but yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


They do it for marketing. They've been doing it since GTA III.

That way they can get people to buy the same game twice or in this case, up to three times.


----------



## kanttii

Well for me it was worth the wait. The PC version is so much better than the console versions HANDS DOWN. Mods do add a bit of fun too









Speaking of which, here's my SweetFX Config that I've tweaked more. Playing on a 46" Full HD TV and it looks great on this.

The purpose of this config is to give realism, a tiny color boost, sharpness and add some fidelity with film grain and bloom through the normal bloom and gaussian bloom, and a few other tweaks are there too. Download: SweetFX_kanttii0.28.zip (1,458k. zip file) Please give feedback










Spoiler: Screenshots!



Left: SweetFX off, Right: SweetFX on





And a few fullscreen shots
SweetFX OFF:


SweetFX ON:




BTW will I be banned if I use SweetFX online?

@Thoth420, for me G-sync worked out of the box, dunno what's different.. newest drivers might be it? Was that driver you got the "game ready" one or older?


----------



## Ceadderman

No you likely will not be banned for using SweetFX. You will if your mods interfere with others game play. But R* have stated that they stand behind mods although their ToS says otherwise. They included the anti stance as a catch all.

~Ceadder


----------



## Blze001

Anyone know how to drop special weapons? I was in a lobby and some hacker spawned guns on everyone. I dropped everything I hadn't bought, but I can't drop the firework launcher or tommy gun.


----------



## w0rmk00n

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Anyone know how to drop special weapons? I was in a lobby and some hacker spawned guns on everyone. I dropped everything I hadn't bought, but I can't drop the firework launcher or tommy gun.


Try wasting out the bullets then dropping it.


----------



## Thoth420

BSOD first one on this rig ever...either my ssd went nuts or the game caused it. Wasn't temps and nothing is oc'd...I know...I know...heresy. Funniest part was it was in single player which I finally started messing with. Also it was after reducing graphics settings...sigh


----------



## Jixr

Built a gaming rig for my friend, and for some reason, her steam account cant play the game ( my account on her system plays fine )

Going to attempt the uphill battle of trying to get a refund from steam.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Built a gaming rig for my friend, and for some reason, her steam account cant play the game ( my account on her system plays fine )
> 
> Going to attempt the uphill battle of trying to get a refund from steam.


Verify cache. GTA V is not linked to Steam whatsoever. Once you launch GTA V, it's a completely separate process based on Rockstar Social Club.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Built a gaming rig for my friend, and for some reason, her steam account cant play the game ( my account on her system plays fine )
> 
> Going to attempt the uphill battle of trying to get a refund from steam.


What do you mean it can't play the game? It doesn't start at all? It crashes?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> What do you mean it can't play the game? It doesn't start at all? It crashes?


He forgot to turn the PC on. There is no reason why a Rockstar Social Club game will interact with Steam whatsoever.


----------



## Jixr

it just can't launch the game. I've done everything there is to do, and at this point i'm tired of messing with it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> it just can't launch the game. I've done everything there is to do, and at this point i'm tired of messing with it.


Did you restart the PC? I know it's obvious, but did you? Also try running Steam as an admin, and uncheck "Allow Steam Overlay in this game".


----------



## Jixr

Obviously I did. I'm guessing there is some issue preventing her account from logging into rockstar social club, but either way, it can't be played under her account.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> Obviously I did. I'm guessing there is some issue preventing her account from logging into rockstar social club, but either way, it can't be played under her account.


Is her Social Club linked to the correct Steam account?


----------



## Jixr

yup, we've successfuly got into the game once, but every time since have been unable.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-update-brings-ill-gotten-gains-next-week/

New update next week with new content for MP.

Though not really new, only one car according to those images, rest be skins/clothes?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-update-brings-ill-gotten-gains-next-week/
> 
> New update next week with new content for MP.
> 
> Though not really new, only one car according to those images, rest be skins/clothes?


Pagani Zonda!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Pagani Zonda!


Theres also this one


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Pagani Zonda!


Looks way more like Pagani Huayra


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-update-brings-ill-gotten-gains-next-week/
> 
> New update next week with new content for MP.
> 
> Though not really new, only one car according to those images, rest be skins/clothes?


Why is SP being left out? This is quite annoying.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Why is SP being left out? This is quite annoying.


There's always that trainer









You can spawn Online only content in single player.


----------



## Cybertox

Are the new high-end vehicles going to be available in story mode? (There is no mentions of it on the newswire article). Because I really hope they will, not going to play the loading simulator just to get them.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> http://www.pcgamer.com/gta-online-update-brings-ill-gotten-gains-next-week/
> 
> New update next week with new content for MP.
> 
> Though not really new, only one car according to those images, rest be skins/clothes?


Albany Virgo

Benefactor Stirling GT

Enus Windsor

Pegassi Osiris

and the Benz 300SL (Unknown of GTA 5 name)

New Weapon: Combat PDW


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Albany Virgo
> 
> Benefactor Stirling GT
> 
> Enus Windsor
> 
> Pegassi Osiris
> 
> *and the Benz 300SL (Unknown of GTA 5 name)*
> 
> New Weapon: Combat PDW


Its the Benefactor Stirling GT.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Albany Virgo
> 
> Benefactor Stirling GT
> 
> Enus Windsor
> 
> Pegassi Osiris
> 
> and the Benz 300SL (Unknown of GTA 5 name)
> 
> New Weapon: Combat PDW


The 300SL will probably be called the Benefactor Feltzer Classic


----------



## Cybertox

All the vehicles mentioned have been pictured. The SL 300 is the Benefactor Stirling GT.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The 300SL will probably be called the Benefactor Feltzer Classic


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> All the vehicles mentioned have been pictured. The SL 300 is the Benefactor Stirling GT.


Hes talking about the Mercedes Classic.

Nvm.
PCgamer didnt notice apparently (as per usual) they posted the Pagani twice, once under the Benefactor name which is Merc.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Albany Virgo


So its just a Manana with antennas?


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Hes talking about the Mercedes Classic.
> 
> Nvm.
> PCgamer didnt notice apparently (as per usual) they posted the Pagani twice, once under the Benefactor name which is Merc.
> So its just a Manana with antennas?


...no. The car you pictured is modeled off of a 80's Lincoln Towncar. The new one is modeled off of a 86/87 Cadillac Eldorado. But someone with as closed views as yourself I wouldn't expect you to be able to see the differences.

But I'm stoked that this update is coming to us so fast. Something no one has mentioned here is that they stated hundreds of new clothing and accessories are coming with the update. That is what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> But I'm stoked that this update is coming to us so fast. Something no one has mentioned here is that they stated hundreds of new clothing and accessories are coming with the update. That is what I'm really looking forward to.


Same here actually, the only clothing that I even care for are hoodies and beanies. I just hope that for PC, the update brings in the content as well as fixes like the view distance being the lowest all the time regardless if you max out the slider, and perhaps the sensitivity being lower or higher based on FPS.


----------



## hamzta09

They still look the same from the side but new one has wheel at the back and antennas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> ...no. The car you pictured is modeled off of a 80's Lincoln Towncar. The new one is modeled off of a 86/87 Cadillac Eldorado. But someone with as closed views as yourself I wouldn't expect you to be able to see the differences.
> 
> But I'm stoked that this update is coming to us so fast. Something no one has mentioned here is that they stated hundreds of new clothing and accessories are coming with the update. That is what I'm really looking forward to.


----------



## SharpShoot3r07

Are there any mods out there where you can add multiple custom radio stations? I use the one they give you in-game but for some reason some of my songs have the volume turned way down to the point where I cannot hear them. Anyone know how to fix that? Really want to play with game with Payday 2 and Kung Fury soundtracks. They would fit the game perfectly.


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SharpShoot3r07*
> 
> Are there any mods out there where you can add multiple custom radio stations? I use the one they give you in-game but for some reason some of my songs have the volume turned way down to the point where I cannot hear them. Anyone know how to fix that? Really want to play with game with Payday 2 and Kung Fury soundtracks. They would fit the game perfectly.


That means that the song you are using has its volume lower in the actual file itself.


----------



## Jixr

I'm trying to solve some issues, but is 16 down/ 1up too slow of an internet speed to play online?

my friend can play single player just fine, but online she can never connect to the game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> I'm trying to solve some issues, but is 16 down/ 1up too slow of an internet speed to play online?
> 
> my friend can play single player just fine, but online she can never connect to the game.


Anything more than 512 Kb/s up and down is sufficient for Online. Ping is more important.


----------



## andrews2547




----------



## ALT F4

When I connect the controller on the computer in GTA it forces my view up constantly. What I mean by this is if I plug the controller in I'll go from looking down the street to looking at the top of my head.

Any ideas?


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> It's a little bit of both. I haven't played multi-player cause of my Internet. But I do get stuttering and lag in single player still. My gpu's are not overclocked at all either.


Try making a good size page file.. I think i'm using a 20gb one. I had issues with stutter and total slow down. This cured it for some reason


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> It's a little bit of both. I haven't played multi-player cause of my Internet. But I do get stuttering and lag in single player still. My gpu's are not overclocked at all either.
> 
> 
> 
> Try making a good size page file.. I think i'm using a 20gb one. I had issues with stutter and total slow down. This cured it for some reason
Click to expand...

The game absolutely loves pagefile for some reason. For me pagefile usage reaches up to 12GB if playing online for a good bit.


----------



## HandGunPat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The game absolutely loves pagefile for some reason. For me pagefile usage reaches up to 12GB if playing online for a good bit.


annnnnnnnnnnnd I just found my issue. I have no page file. oops.


----------



## Brohem0th

16GB of RAM is stupid they said.... you should have gotten a bigger SSD or better GPU/CPU they said....

Same person that doesn't have their system hooked up to a UPS says stuff like that!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> 16GB of RAM is stupid they said.... you should have gotten a bigger SSD or better GPU/CPU they said....
> 
> Same person that doesn't have their system hooked up to a UPS says stuff like that!


2 years ago when people were saying that, it was true.

But then again, 2 years ago RAM was almost half the price it is now.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> 16GB of RAM is stupid they said.... you should have gotten a bigger SSD or better GPU/CPU they said....
> 
> Same person that doesn't have their system hooked up to a UPS says stuff like that!


This game along with Witcher 3, benefits from having more ram.

It eats pagefile like a beesh.


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 2 years ago when people were saying that, it was true.
> 
> But then again, 2 years ago RAM was almost half the price it is now.


To be fair, DDR3 is at like a 28 month low in price. It's actually back at "not full-******" price levels, which is nice.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This game along with Witcher 3, benefits from having more ram.
> 
> It eats pagefile like a beesh.


Far Cry 4 as well. It destroys my page file. Got hella crashes from it running out of space when the game first launched, since I had page file disabled and only 8GB.


----------



## HandGunPat

Good way to monitor the page file size? Haven't really taken a look at it before in games..


----------



## boredmug

No clue, but I've got 16 gigs of ram and still had to make a massive page file for GTA V to not do the crazy studder


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandGunPat*
> 
> Good way to monitor the page file size? Haven't really taken a look at it before in games..


MSI Afterburner is what I use.


----------



## PowerUserQX870

True Gaming PC's are Going to have 16GB RAM as a bare minimum, Windows 8.1 and SOON Windows 10, will Allow for systems with Greater than 64GB RAM with to SLi Video Cards with 16GB VRAM on EACH!!! Soon People! Many Gaming RIGS are also MULTI Monitor and add in the 4K and newer 8K Monitors, one can see WHY!!!









GAME ON, Game Hard, Game Long, Complete Game and Game all over AGAIN!!! (45year old Gamer from QLD. Australia)


----------



## Ceadderman

Well 16gb is all I can(and do) run on my board. So do I qualify?









~Ceadder


----------



## kanttii

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *HandGunPat*
> 
> Good way to monitor the page file size? Haven't really taken a look at it before in games..


C:\pagefile.sys
If you have Win8.1:
1. Open Explorer
2. Click open the Ribbon if it isn't already
3. Choose the Show/View tab
4. On the right is "Show hidden files", tick that
5. Open C:\ or the drive you have a custom pagefile on and you should see pagefile.sys
6. The size of the file is what the pagefile size is currently, that file is the pagefile








I sometimes keep C open and refresh the view when I wanna see if it's growing like cancer.

It's also shown in the task manager at Memory tab, split between paged and nonpaged:


----------



## dallas1990

I have 24gbs of ram. 3 8gb sticks had 4 but one of the slots stopped working on my amd Asus sabertooth board. Oh well looking at either x99 or a 4790k


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> I have 24gbs of ram. 3 8gb sticks had 4 but one of the slots stopped working on my amd Asus sabertooth board. Oh well looking at either x99 or a 4790k


X99 mate, you won't regret it!


----------



## dallas1990

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> X99 mate, you won't regret it!


Yea, I'm leaning that way to but the 5820 looks awesome but I would love to have that 5930k for the 40 pcie lanes. I have 2 290x in Crossfire and I might trade them for 2 980ti's or a Titan x and try to save up for a second one. I know I won't need the 40 lanes unless I add a 3rd card but I might. Just right now 2 cards seems like plenty for now


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dallas1990*
> 
> Yea, I'm leaning that way to but the 5820 looks awesome but I would love to have that 5930k for the 40 pcie lanes. I have 2 290x in Crossfire and I might trade them for 2 980ti's or a Titan x and try to save up for a second one. I know I won't need the 40 lanes unless I add a 3rd card but I might. Just right now 2 cards seems like plenty for now


PCIe lanes don't matter. x16 is equal in performance to x8 even with a TITAN X. Until HBM hits the market, 3.0 x8 is enough.


----------



## w0rmk00n

I knew this game needed like 16GB RAM. Thought I was the only one.


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MURDoctrine*
> 
> That means that the song you are using has its volume lower in the actual file itself.


Can someone tell me a tool to normalize the volume of all the songs I use for GTA 5? (I keep actual copies in a separate folder)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> When I connect the controller on the computer in GTA it forces my view up constantly. What I mean by this is if I plug the controller in I'll go from looking down the street to looking at the top of my head.


Are you sure your controller's analog sticks aren't stuck pointing up? Does it work normally with other games?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> But then again, 2 years ago RAM was almost half the price it is now.


My rig has 8GB of RAM that I bought for £30 and 8GB of RAM that I bought for £60, and it's the exact same memory kit.


----------



## dawn1980

drivers 353.06 and running precision x crashes GTA 5...anyone else having crashes while running precision x in GTA 5? Game runs fine not running x. Tried lowering OC too nothing works and even tried afterbuner does it too....both with K boost enables etc....nothing works really like to run something in GTA5 to monitor my card....Windows 8.1 with all drivers up to date...anyone running windows 10 with precision x/ gta5??? Thanks in advance


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dawn1980*
> 
> drivers 353.06 and running precision x crashes GTA 5...anyone else having crashes while running precision x in GTA 5? Game runs fine not running x. Tried lowering OC too nothing works and even tried afterbuner does it too....both with K boost enables etc....nothing works really like to run something in GTA5 to monitor my card....Windows 8.1 with all drivers up to date...anyone running windows 10 with precision x/ gta5??? Thanks in advance


Yes, they do crash GTA. I'm using drivers 352 now instead - the only last stable drivers I could use together with Precision X and my OC. Use DDU to remove the crappy 353 ones and re-install 352. nVidia seem to damage each driver release more and more as of late.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Can someone tell me a tool to normalize the volume of all the songs I use for GTA 5? (I keep actual copies in a separate folder)
> Are you sure your controller's analog sticks aren't stuck pointing up? Does it work normally with other games?
> My rig has 8GB of RAM that I bought for £30 and 8GB of RAM that I bought for £60, and it's the exact same memory kit.


Yeah controller works fine in other games, I've been asking around but no luck so far.


----------



## Cybertox

Have you guys seen this already?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Have you guys seen this already?
> 
> O]


Yes, and its a shame these modders dont import them into the GTA V map.


----------



## Ceadderman

I hope it means that R* is updating all their titles. Would love to replay them on a shiny *ahem* new engine with modernized environments.









~Ceadder


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hope it means that R* is updating all their titles. Would love to replay them on a shiny *ahem* new engine with modernized environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Wut, thats a mod.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> I hope it means that R* is updating all their titles. Would love to replay them on a shiny *ahem* new engine with modernized environments.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wut, thats a mod.
Click to expand...

Yeah I know but if it can be done in a mod maybe R* will see it and the light bulb will come on an they go "hey!"

Just think of all the people who have never played the first ones or want to again but would like a better game over the original flavor. They'd make a crap ton off it imho.









~Ceadder


----------



## PowerUserQX870

Hi, Unsure about those drivers, but have found that the NVidia drivers Rel: 4/13/2015 Version 350.12, work exceptionally for my system (64 bit Windows 8.1 Pro with Media , 16GB RAM, and Nvidia GeForce GTX 770m with 3GB VRAM)

All games from ArmaIII to GTA V and JC2 all really STABLE under that Driver release.

Maybe, give that a try, I have set my NVidia Exp Control Pannel to download but not Install So I have CONTROL! Then I read the reviews before Deciding to Upgrade, creating many lest bugs and issues within my computer system! Good Luck


----------



## MooMoo

The new patch is coming today, are you excited?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> The new patch is coming today, are you excited?


Today? It's suppose to be tomorrow (wednesday).

But I see you're in a way different time zone so


----------



## Bloodbath

Dont know whether its just me but performance was absolutely great when the game was released but has gotten worse following every patch and driver update, has anybody else noticed this?


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> Dont know whether its just me but performance was absolutely great when the game was released but has gotten worse following every patch and driver update, has anybody else noticed this?


Opposite for me. I'm getting average of 90+ fps on 4K and same settings 2 months ago the average was ~75+ fps


----------



## Bloodbath

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> Opposite for me. I'm getting average of 90+ fps on 4K and same settings 2 months ago the average was ~75+ fps


what GPU(s) are you running?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> The new patch is coming today, are you excited?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Today? It's suppose to be tomorrow (wednesday).
> 
> But I see you're in a way different time zone so


Comes Thursday 02 am apparently in EU.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Comes Thursday 02 am apparently in EU.*


Well that is rather disappointing, wanted to try it out today. Wont have any time tomorrow.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well that is rather disappointing, wanted to try it out today. Wont have any time tomorrow.


Its out for consoles tho.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its out for consoles tho.


Still nothing on steam though, oh well. I guess I will try it out on Saturday.


----------



## hamzta09

Ok update is apparently out, atleast for me, downloading on steam. 816MB.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Ok update is apparently out, atleast for me, downloading on steam. 816MB.


Yep, mine is being updated as well. Cool. Screw you and your 2 AM


----------



## andrews2547

I love the updated in-game websites.


----------



## hamzta09

Beware the sticker car, you cant drive into customs with it.

I also hate the 2 extremesized wings for the Osiris.

The Stirling GT sounds amazing when you turn it on and let go of the gas while at speed.


----------



## andrews2547

Note if you try to use the new Combat PDW: if you think the sound is broken, its not. It has a built in suppressor.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Beware the sticker car, you cant drive into customs with it..


Sticker car?
This one?

Enus Windsor


----------



## Cybertox

The Enus Windsor is fully customizable. Dont listen to hamtza09, he is talking a bunch of crap today.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> The Enus Windsor is fully customizable. Dont listen to hamtza09, he is talking a bunch of crap today.


Oh look its captain troll.
No it didnt work for alot of people on the server I was on, alot of people wrote support tickets regarding the Windsor. Customs said they couldnt enter with it. But they could with the other 3.


----------



## Cybertox

Loving my new Royce, it joined the Phantom counterpart in my garage.


----------



## Cybertox

After this update you can now render at higher (or lower) resolution than your screen. The option is called Frame Scaling Mode and it is in Advanced Settings.


----------



## overpower

i have issues with the client.
It's been stuck like this 55.00 gb/55.00 gb , 1,χχ mbps, less than 1 min....
I tried restarting both client and pc, but with no luck
Some times, after the restart of the client, it will show me an update of 3,77mb that goes like this: 3,77/3,77 and then it goes a little back, then again 3,77 etc.....


----------



## Azefore

Albany Virgo turned out to awful, only redeeming quality is its intake, will be sitting in my secondary garage as pictured. Probably replace it with a Stirling GT and put a Windsor next to it. Osiris seems like meh for the 2 million.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> After this update you can now render at higher (or lower) resolution than your screen. The option is called Frame Scaling Mode and it is in Advanced Settings.


ooooo, cool stuff.

They also fixed Draw Distance and Mouse Sensitivity issues, you guys can read the full patch notes here.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> ooooo, cool stuff.
> 
> They also fixed Draw Distance and Mouse Sensitivity issues, you guys can read the full patch notes here.


My sens still fluctuates based on FPS.

"Hundreds of new clothing items, including new designer outfits and accessories have been added to the Clothes Stores for Male and Female characters in GTA Online."

Where? I only saw outfits, bought all of those and theres nothing separate for me to buy. Hundreds they say? Lol.

"Two new vehicles have been added to Elitas Travel for Story Mode and GTA Online: the Buckingham Luxor Deluxe and the Buckingham Swift Deluxe."

They meant 2 old vehicles have been added with a gold paintjob.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Albany Virgo turned out to awful, only redeeming quality is its intake, will be sitting in my secondary garage as pictured. Probably replace it with a Stirling GT and put a Windsor next to it. Osiris seems like meh for the 2 million.


How come? I prefer that one without the hood intake. And in a "Pure Gold" or whatever its called paintjob.
And why do people put offroad wheels on cars that arent meant for offroad.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> My sens still fluctuates based on FPS.
> How come? I prefer that one without the hood intake. And in a "Pure Gold" or whatever its called paintjob.
> And why do people put offroad wheels on cars that arent meant for offroad.


Offroad rims handles the curbs better than other rims do. Not to mention slightly better grip when not on pavement. Which is all fantastic when racing.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Offroad rims handles the curbs better than other rims do. Not to mention slightly better grip when not on pavement. Which is all fantastic when racing.


Is there a source for that?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Offroad rims handles the curbs better than other rims do. Not to mention slightly better grip when not on pavement. Which is all fantastic when racing.


But they have worse top speed and handling on road.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Is there a source for that?






Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> But they have worse top speed and handling on road.


Nope.





Proof ^ That's close enough to be margin of error.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> How come? I prefer that one without the hood intake. And in a "Pure Gold" or whatever its called paintjob.
> And why do people put offroad wheels on cars that arent meant for offroad.


Handling is just ok and acceleration with all performance upgrades is still garbage. I want a true American muscle that'll make the supercars sweat in a straight line from a dead stop









Also I just prefer the offroad wheels on this car, only other rims would be the muscle that look ok. The other styles make it look like a lowrider.

Edit: Tested all 4 cars, think Stirling GT will be the only car I'll keep for online play. The Windsor is on ice 24/7 when upgraded until the higher speeds and the Osiris had meh acceleration off the line imo compared to a Zentorno.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> My sens still fluctuates based on FPS.
> 
> "Hundreds of new clothing items, including new designer outfits and accessories have been added to the Clothes Stores for Male and Female characters in GTA Online."
> 
> Where? I only saw outfits, bought all of those and theres nothing separate for me to buy. Hundreds they say? Lol.


I'm using Direct Input instead of raw input but my sensitivity does not fluctuate at all now. In a normal DM my FPS can go from 45-75 just from looking in a certain direction so I definitely notice a difference.

You forget that this is part one of a three part update, there will be more clothing items in the other two parts probably. Right now we have about 50 new pieces of clothing.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bloodbath*
> 
> what GPU(s) are you running?


780ti kingpins in SLI


----------



## Cybertox

Is the new clothing exclusive to Online?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm using Direct Input instead of raw input but my sensitivity does not fluctuate at all now. In a normal DM my FPS can go from 45-75 just from looking in a certain direction so I definitely notice a difference.
> 
> You forget that this is part one of a three part update, there will be more clothing items in the other two parts probably. Right now we have about 50 new pieces of clothing.


With Direct input you cant click on RSC so.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'm using Direct Input instead of raw input but my sensitivity does not fluctuate at all now. In a normal DM my FPS can go from 45-75 just from looking in a certain direction so I definitely notice a difference.
> 
> You forget that this is part one of a three part update, there will be more clothing items in the other two parts probably. Right now we have about 50 new pieces of clothing.
> 
> 
> 
> With Direct input you cant click on RSC so.
Click to expand...


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*


Still cant.
My mousepointer becomes a normal Windows pointer and I cant click anything in the RSC menu.

Windows and Raw Input allows me to navigate RSC.
Direct Input does not.


----------



## Krazee

980TI makes this game run like butter compared to the 780


----------



## Tennobanzai

Are the hackers gone? Yesterday I didn't notice any. Hope it last for awhile.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Are the hackers gone? Yesterday I didn't notice any. Hope it last for awhile.


They will be gone until there is an update for the native trainer.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They will be gone until there is an update for the native trainer.


They're already updated.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Are the hackers gone? Yesterday I didn't notice any. Hope it last for awhile.


Back already.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Is the new clothing exclusive to Online?


Pretty sure it is, there's different styled pea coats in the high end clothes store but I didn't see anything else really.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Pretty sure it is, there's different styled pea coats in the high end clothes store but I didn't see anything else really.


Those peacoats have always been there.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Those peacoats have always been there.


Don't remember them from the 360 version at launch then, never touched SP again except adding in a save file for PC.

Then yah it's online exclusive.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still cant.
> *My* mousepointer becomes a normal Windows pointer and *I* cant click anything in the RSC menu.
> Windows and Raw Input allows *me* to navigate RSC.
> Direct Input does not.
Click to expand...

You know, instead of making your first statement sound like fact, you could have said "For me, Direct Input has an issue with the RGSC overlay, I can't click on anything." to begin with.

I have issues with Raw Input and Windows where the mouse movement makes the game jittery and unplayable when aiming anywhere. That doesn't mean it's an issue for everyone though.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> You know, instead of making your first statement sound like fact, you could have said "For me, Direct Input has an issue with the RGSC overlay, I can't click on anything." to begin with.
> 
> I have issues with Raw Input and Windows where the mouse movement makes the game jittery and unplayable when aiming anywhere. That doesn't mean it's an issue for everyone though.


Direct Input doesnt work with RSC for anyone with Logitech that I know. So its not just me.

Its a known fact the mouse sens is affected by framerate be it <60 or >60. Higher fps = Slower/neg accel. Lower fps = faster/accel.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> They're already updated.
> Back already.


Would be nice if Rockstar bothered to do anything about this.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Would be nice if Rockstar bothered to do anything about this.


They would have to release updates every hour to stop it.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Would be nice if Rockstar bothered to do anything about this.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They would have to release updates every hour to stop it.


Exactly. Which puts us right back to the beginning, new patch, new update, new hack


----------



## Brohem0th

The game refuses to run for more than an hour for me if I have MSAA, Ambient Occlusion, or Tesselation enabled at all.

GTX 780 at 1.3Ghz/7.2Ghz and a 4690k at 4.7Ghz, game installed to a Samsung 840 Evo with the latest firmware and advanced performance optimization performed on it through Samsung Magician 4.6

I think I'm just gonna save up and get a 980ti with my new board and NH-D15. Already got the CLU and CLP on the way. Game ran perfectly fine at launch for me with everything besides MSAA maxed out, now it runs like total crap.

I have had good luck running it at 3/2 Native Frame Scaling. Looks pretty good too. Still pissed. I always get the D3D_INIT_ERROR though.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> The game refuses to run for more than an hour for me if I have MSAA, Ambient Occlusion, or Tesselation enabled at all.
> 
> GTX 780 at 1.3Ghz/7.2Ghz and a 4690k at 4.7Ghz, game installed to a Samsung 840 Evo with the latest firmware and advanced performance optimization performed on it through Samsung Magician 4.6
> 
> I think I'm just gonna save up and get a 980ti with my new board and NH-D15. Already got the CLU and CLP on the way. Game ran perfectly fine at launch for me with everything besides MSAA maxed out, now it runs like total crap.
> 
> I have had good luck running it at 3/2 Native Frame Scaling. Looks pretty good too. Still pissed. I always get the D3D_INIT_ERROR though.


Unstable overclocks.

99% of the time, D3D_INIT_ERROR is caused by unstable overclocks, the other 1% is caused by bad drivers.


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Unstable overclocks.
> 
> 99% of the time, D3D_INIT_ERROR is caused by unstable overclocks, the other 1% is caused by bad drivers.


No, not with this. This crash hasn't been resolved by the community... a lot of people have tried all sorts of things including underclocking and changing settings. A few people seem to have resolved it doing different things, but there's no reproducible fix.

I've had crash issues.... related to the launcher, none of the suggested fixes work. I'll often crash and have to ctl-alt-del to task manager to close GTAV and I get a launcher message stating "I've been signed out because I've been signed in somewhere else" message. Nobody is signing into my account, there's just some bug that crashes me out. Some people get that, other people get the d3d init error.

The last patch did fix having to alt-tab out of the game to get rid of stuttering. So at least they're starting to head the right direction....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> No, not with this. This crash hasn't been resolved by the community... a lot of people have tried all sorts of things including underclocking and changing settings. A few people seem to have resolved it doing different things, but there's no reproducible fix.
> 
> I've had crash issues.... related to the launcher, none of the suggested fixes work. I'll often crash and have to ctl-alt-del to task manager to close GTAV and I get a launcher message stating "I've been signed out because I've been signed in somewhere else" message. Nobody is signing into my account, there's just some bug that crashes me out. Some people get that, other people get the d3d init error.
> 
> The last patch did fix having to alt-tab out of the game to get rid of stuttering. So at least they're starting to head the right direction....


I've only ever had that error from bad overclocks. When I run at stock clocks (both CPU and GPU), then I don't get that error. When I overclock my GPU and/or CPU, then I consistently get that error.


----------



## EpicOtis13

When I try to set Fran scaling, and then a the desolation I want to run it at, my monitor says out of range. Is there a way to fix this?


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've only ever had that error from bad overclocks. When I run at stock clocks (both CPU and GPU), then I don't get that error. When I overclock my GPU and/or CPU, then I consistently get that error.


It's a fairly well known issue. After this last patch, I no longer need to reboot my system to play GTAV after a crash or a session. But I have started getting the d3d ini error which I wasn't getting before.

So they're fixing things at their own pace I guess.

Also, this latest nvidia driver isn't that great either, so maybe I wouldn't have problems if I revert... haven't tried that yet.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've only ever had that error from bad overclocks. When I run at stock clocks (both CPU and GPU), then I don't get that error. When I overclock my GPU and/or CPU, then I consistently get that error.


I'm with you only got that error with unstable OC especially with GPU
have to add that 347.52 drivers were the last stable drivers for me think it is something about having GTX 770 in SLI with surround.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They would have to release updates every hour to stop it.


Or they could you know invest in Anticheat or have file integrity check on boot.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Direct Input doesnt work with RSC for anyone with Logitech that I know. So its not just me.


G15 and G500 here,and it works fine for me,maybe it is down to what version of the logitech software you have installed?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> G15 and G500 here,and it works fine for me,maybe it is down to what version of the logitech software you have installed?


What OS do you run.
All updates?
What driver?
Nvidia?
You have Setpoint running?
I use a G400.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> G15 and G500 here,and it works fine for me,maybe it is down to what version of the logitech software you have installed?
> 
> 
> 
> What OS do you run.
> All updates?
> What driver?
> Nvidia?
> You have Setpoint running?
> I use a G400.
Click to expand...

I just hooked up my old G400 and launched GTAV. Had no issues clicking in RGSC.

As for the frames per second thing, yes I know aiming feels different depending on how high or low your FPS is. CSGO and CoD titles (or atleast Black Ops) are excellent examples of where aiming is near impossible at sub 50 FPS, at least from my experience. GTAV after the patch only seems to really screw with my aiming if I turn my settings up to the point I can only pull 30 FPS consistently, and for the most part it feels so much better than it did.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I just hooked up my old G400 and launched GTAV. Had no issues clicking in RGSC.
> 
> As for the frames per second thing, yes I know aiming feels different depending on how high or low your FPS is. CSGO and CoD titles (or atleast Black Ops) are excellent examples of where aiming is near impossible at sub 50 FPS, at least from my experience. GTAV after the patch only seems to really screw with my aiming if I turn my settings up to the point I can only pull 30 FPS consistently, and for the most part it feels so much better than it did.


You're both on Win7, perhaps its an issue with Win8.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're both on Win7, perhaps its an issue with Win8.


I have read a lot of people having problems with the logitech gaming software on W8,I don't have setpoint installed just the LGS.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're both on Win7, perhaps its an issue with Win8.


Perhaps. Are you using Windows 8.1 or just 8? I would assume pretty much everyone who has used 8 is on 8.1 now.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Perhaps. Are you using Windows 8.1 or just 8? I would assume pretty much everyone who has used 8 is on 8.1 now.


8.1
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> I have read a lot of people having problems with the logitech gaming software on W8,I don't have setpoint installed just the LGS.


Ok I dont have Setpoint, its Logitech Gaming Software now... whats the difference? Wasnt it called Setpoint before?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> I have read a lot of people having problems with the logitech gaming software on W8,I don't have setpoint installed just the LGS.
> 
> 
> 
> Ok I dont have Setpoint, its Logitech Gaming Software now... whats the difference? Wasnt it called Setpoint before?
Click to expand...

Setpoint IIRC was just for normal non-gaming mice, LGS is for their gaming mice line.


----------



## MooMoo

Is it possible to pick up twice those crate drops with exclusive t-shirts?
Just wondering because I got it once and the t-shirt looks awful and would liket to have other







Since that I haven't got any messages about crates.


----------



## miraldo

So which ILL-GOTTEN GAINS events/games do we need to play for 2XP&$$$? Im confuised


----------



## Abovethelaw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> So which ILL-GOTTEN GAINS events/games do we need to play for 2XP&$$$? Im confuised


It's not confusing. It's written right on their page - http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire


----------



## Brohem0th

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've only ever had that error from bad overclocks. When I run at stock clocks (both CPU and GPU), then I don't get that error. When I overclock my GPU and/or CPU, then I consistently get that error.


Overclocked or not, I got that error. I tried stock clocks on both my GPU and CPU. I've validated these OC's many many times. MSAA is broken in that game and totally unusable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xenophobe*
> 
> It's a fairly well known issue. After this last patch, I no longer need to reboot my system to play GTAV after a crash or a session. But I have started getting the d3d ini error which I wasn't getting before.
> 
> So they're fixing things at their own pace I guess.
> 
> Also, this latest nvidia driver isn't that great either, so maybe I wouldn't have problems if I revert... haven't tried that yet.


I DDU'd the latest drivers off my machine, replaced them with the 350.12 drivers, manually installed the DirectX version in the games directory, disabled MSAA/TXAA/FXAA in-game, installed SweetFX, and cut the list of songs in my Self-Radio station in half. Game runs fine now with no stutter at all and still looks damned good.

Still a lot of extra crap to get a game running right.


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Abovethelaw*
> 
> It's not confusing. It's written right on their page - http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire


Ok if I understand. 2X $$$ in any ADVERSARY MODES. 2X RP in any race


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Or they could you know invest in Anticheat or have file integrity check on boot.


If only it was that easy


----------



## xenophobe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Brohem0th*
> 
> I DDU'd the latest drivers off my machine, replaced them with the 350.12 drivers, manually installed the DirectX version in the games directory, disabled MSAA/TXAA/FXAA in-game, installed SweetFX, and cut the list of songs in my Self-Radio station in half. Game runs fine now with no stutter at all and still looks damned good.
> 
> Still a lot of extra crap to get a game running right.


I'm not having stuttering issues anymore. Before the last GTAV patch, I had to alt-tab out of game and back in, and the stuttering was gone, I don't need to do that anymore. Also after last GTAV patch, I don't need to reboot my machine to play it. Before, if I had played GTA in the same session, it would crash on the R* loading screen every time.

I'm still crashing out after a couple hours of playing.... it used to be primarily "you have been logged out of your account" launcher crash... now it seems to be occurring less often, but I'm getting d3d init errors instead now... but that's not a quick crash, it's like a memory leak crash that happens after I've been playing a good while.

And yeah, it has nothing to do with stock or overclock... I guess I'll revert drivers and see how that works out of sometime this weekend....


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> If only it was that easy


IT was, and worked for GTA IV. If game detected any modded file it put you in a different lobby, you were unable to play with non-modded clients.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> IT was, and worked for GTA IV. If game detected any modded file it put you in a different lobby, you were unable to play with non-modded clients.


errrr,no,GTA IV did NOT have that,Maxp Payne 3 supposedly did that.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> errrr,no,GTA IV did NOT have that,Maxp Payne 3 supposedly did that.


GTA IV did have that.


----------



## Brohem0th

FINALLY got GTA V running stable on my machine. Will post full detailed settings log for anyone that's having the same problem.

Apparently you can run it in Borderless Windowed mode and have V-sync off but get no tearing at all and enjoy the higher framerates.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> errrr,no,GTA IV did NOT have that,Maxp Payne 3 supposedly did that.
> 
> 
> 
> GTA IV did have that.
Click to expand...

Yeah, and all it took was replacing a certain file to bypass it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah, and all it took was replacing a certain file to bypass it.


Using the file was hit and miss.

And it was baked into Xliveless no? Xliveless clients couldnt go online or could they?


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Or they could you know invest in Anticheat or have file integrity check on boot.


problem being that some mods/cheats are enabled after logging in so even if you had a file integrity check it was often useless because the mods were separated from the game install.


----------



## ALT F4

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> problem being that some mods/cheats are enabled after logging in so even if you had a file integrity check it was often useless because the mods were separated from the game install.


Yup. Injection is one of the biggest problems for anti-cheat, especially in these cases.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah, and all it took was replacing a certain file to bypass it.
> 
> 
> 
> Using the file was hit and miss.
> 
> And it was baked into Xliveless no? Xliveless clients couldnt go online or could they?
Click to expand...

Pretty sure all Xliveless clients had no Online Access at all. It's been awhile since I used the file check fix and I don't really remember having issues with it.


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pretty sure all Xliveless clients had no Online Access at all. It's been awhile since I used the file check fix and I don't really remember having issues with it.


I could go online with xliveless,never had any problems with getting online.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Pretty sure all Xliveless clients had no Online Access at all. It's been awhile since I used the file check fix and I don't really remember having issues with it.
> 
> 
> 
> I could go online with xliveless,never had any problems with getting online.
Click to expand...

Could you play with people on GFWL or just others using Xliveless?


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Could you play with people on GFWL or just others using Xliveless?


Could play with GFWL


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Could you play with people on GFWL or just others using Xliveless?
> 
> 
> 
> Could play with GFWL
Click to expand...

Can you explain how you accomplished this? Every google search brings up the same thing.

"XLiveLess - small replacement of the xlive.dll with no online support"


----------



## nepas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can you explain how you accomplished this? Every google search brings up the same thing.
> 
> "XLiveLess - small replacement of the xlive.dll with no online support"


Just because there is no online support does not mean it will not work online,you could still get online and be in a lobby with "pure" users,that was the whole problem,and what made GTA IV die on the MP.

I got the game on release and modded the SP as soon as possible,it did not stop me from going online and shanking a R* dev,whilst they were promoting the game(no hacks for online,I was just using SP mods)


----------



## Vlasov_581

Insane memory usages. 3840x2160, everything as high as it will go, no AA and reflection AA


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vlasov_581*
> 
> Insane memory usages. 3840x2160, everything as high as it will go, no AA and reflection AA


16GB pagefile, cheesus.


----------



## Vlasov_581

yeah, I kept wondering about these pauses I had, so I set page to 12GB and 24GB. fixed the issue.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nepas*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Can you explain how you accomplished this? Every google search brings up the same thing.
> 
> "XLiveLess - small replacement of the xlive.dll with no online support"
> 
> 
> 
> Just because there is no online support does not mean it will not work online,you could still get online and be in a lobby with "pure" users,that was the whole problem,and what made GTA IV die on the MP.
Click to expand...

I just had a hard time believing it because google wasn't showing me anything useful on how to do it and you hadn't shown me anything either so I assumed it wasn't possible. I guess I wasn't using good enough terms since a friend of mine found a thread on it and showed it to me.


----------



## hamzta09

http://www.pcgamer.com/rockstar-rolls-out-new-cheat-detection-systems-in-gta-online/


----------



## andrews2547

The modders will find a way to get around it within an hour or two.


----------



## Jixr

i'm all for mods, but keep it out of MP.

Last thing I want to do when trying to play a game is have all the challenge and fun taken out of it by a dude making himself a god and raining bags of money from the sky.

I've had to intentionally burn money in the game to shed off some of the money cheaters have spawned on me.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm all for mods, but keep it out of MP.
> 
> Last thing I want to do when trying to play a game is have all the challenge and fun taken out of it by a dude making himself a god and raining bags of money from the sky.
> 
> I've had to intentionally burn money in the game to shed off some of the money cheaters have spawned on me.


Thats why there should be Lobbies that allow modding.
Would benefit "movie" makers and such.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i'm all for mods, but keep it out of MP.
> 
> Last thing I want to do when trying to play a game is have all the challenge and fun taken out of it by a dude making himself a god and raining bags of money from the sky.
> 
> I've had to intentionally burn money in the game to shed off some of the money cheaters have spawned on me.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats why there should be Lobbies that allow modding.
> Would benefit "movie" makers and such.
Click to expand...

As much as i don't like you for some reason.... You got a point. Why not have a GTA IV style everything goes lobby?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> As much as i don't like you for some reason.... You got a point. Why not have a GTA IV style everything goes lobby?


Some of the most fun I've ever had online was in a mod-crazy GTA IV lobby. I mean, holy crap that was a riot.

You haven't lived until you've launched a tugboat half-way across Liberty City with fully-automatic RPGs attached to it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Thats why there should be Lobbies that allow modding.
> Would benefit "movie" makers and such.


Looks like there will be, by the sounds of it.
Quote:


> The "cheater pool" is an isolated section of the game to which Rockstar temporarily banishes those who cheat, but don't cheat so egregiously as to warrant an outright ban.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Looks like there will be, by the sounds of it.


You cant join a cheater pool if you dont have cheater status.


----------



## Hl86

If you look back at it. Gta V is the best technically game released ever for pc gamers. Just sad i ran out of content to do.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hl86*
> 
> If you look back at it. Gta V is the best technically game released ever for pc gamers. Just sad i ran out of content to do.


Have you done that L.A. Noire style mystery yet?


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The modders will find a way to get around it within an hour or two.


I want to be optimistic, but I'm not. Online has so much potential, they could have done far more with it.


----------



## Blze001

Wheeeelp, I just got hit by a money-bag spawner. I jumped back into my car immediately and only picked up 600k or so... fingers crossed I don't trip any anti-cheat systems, I would be royally infuriated if I got banned for this.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Wheeeelp, I just got hit by a money-bag spawner. I jumped back into my car immediately and only picked up 600k or so... fingers crossed I don't trip any anti-cheat systems, I would be royally infuriated if I got banned for this.


Few have been banned for recieving cash.
And if you'd get a ban its only for 2 weeks anyway.

Scriptkids get banned for 2w, then they're back to playing, then another ban for 2 weeks.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Few have been banned for recieving cash.
> And if you'd get a ban its only for 2 weeks anyway.
> 
> Scriptkids get banned for 2w, then they're back to playing, then another ban for 2 weeks.


Well, I didn't deposit or spend it and sent a support ticket, hopefully they can just wipe my cash and I can get back to it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Few have been banned for recieving cash.
> And if you'd get a ban its only for 2 weeks anyway.
> 
> Scriptkids get banned for 2w, then they're back to playing, then another ban for 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I didn't deposit or spend it and sent a support ticket, hopefully they can just wipe my cash and I can get back to it.
Click to expand...

I've gotten about that much worth of money bags before and used it, still haven't been banned.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I've gotten about that much worth of money bags before and used it, still haven't been banned.


Mean while I've been given 78mil and spent all but 5 mil of it and I have yet to get banned.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Mean while I've been given 78mil and spent all but 5 mil of it and I have yet to get banned.


But how long ago was that?


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Mean while I've been given 78mil and spent all but 5 mil of it and I have yet to get banned.


There's no sense of accomplishment in owning anything online when many people can afford an Osiris ten or twenty times over without having earned it. Anything they do now is too late, the damage has been done. May as well just make everything affordable to everyone and keep it as a freeroam/deathmatch/mission game and take money out of the equation. But then who would buy shark cards?

I can only hope they revisit Vice City so at least there are no hypercars.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> There's no sense of accomplishment in owning anything online when many people can afford an Osiris ten or twenty times over without having earned it. Anything they do now is too late, the damage has been done. May as well just make everything affordable to everyone and keep it as a freeroam/deathmatch/mission game and take money out of the equation. But then who would buy shark cards?


No one really cares about cars in GTA Online.

Especially not in freeroam where most people sit like 9 year olds in their Armored Kurumas/Insurgents.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No one really cares about cars in GTA Online.
> 
> Especially not in freeroam where most people sit like 9 year olds in their Armored Kurumas/Insurgents.


You can still kill someone in either one of those cars. Mostly true though. I do take other cars out when I want some speed though.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Especially not in freeroam where most people sit like 9 year olds in their Armored Kurumas/Insurgents.


I prefer it to everyone sitting in a hypercar. I like to take my other cars out for a spin, but the Kuruma can't really be beaten for a 'getting stuff done' vehicle. It's actually the most reasonable vehicle in a game that heavily features aggressive, psychopathic inhabitants battling it out over a large urban environment.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> I prefer it to everyone sitting in a hypercar. I like to take my other cars out for a spin, but the Kuruma can't really be beaten for a 'getting stuff done' vehicle. It's actually the most reasonable vehicle in a game that heavily features aggressive, psychopathic inhabitants battling it out over a large urban environment.


I'm still partial to the insurgent just because of the ramming factor. Even the kuruma gets pushed around handily.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Mean while I've been given 78mil and spent all but 5 mil of it and I have yet to get banned.


How are you just "given" 78 Million? You must have voluntarily sat and grabbed as much GTA$ as possible.....


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> How are you just "given" 78 Million? You must have voluntarily sat and grabbed as much GTA$ as possible.....


Trainer can let you spawn endless showers of +$40,000 bags on any target player within the lobby be it passive or not. Could end up going AFK in your apartment and have it happen.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Trainer can let you spawn endless showers of +$40,000 bags on any target player within the lobby be it passive or not. Could end up going AFK in your apartment and have it happen.


I understand how it works, as I've seen it happen. However most people who have these trainers don't just shower it on specific players and instead shower it in a specific spot for people to pick it up. Regardless, I personally quit the server immediately if it's near me.

Rather work for my money, considering it's not even that hard to make the money.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I understand how it works, as I've seen it happen. However most people who have these trainers don't just shower it on specific players and instead shower it in a specific spot for people to pick it up. Regardless, I personally quit the server immediately if it's near me.
> 
> Rather work for my money, considering it's not even that hard to make the money.


I went AFK on top of Mt. Chilliad while I went to take a wiz, and when I came back I had strippers everywhere in my apartment and the hacker was force buttsexing me while money rained out of the sky.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I understand how it works, as I've seen it happen. However most people who have these trainers don't just shower it on specific players and instead shower it in a specific spot for people to pick it up. Regardless, I personally quit the server immediately if it's near me.
> 
> Rather work for my money, considering it's not even that hard to make the money.
> 
> 
> 
> I went AFK on top of Mt. Chilliad while I went to take a wiz, and when I came back I had strippers everywhere in my apartment and the hacker was force buttsexing me while money rained out of the sky.
Click to expand...























lmao i wanna see this.... That's hilarious


----------



## Punter

Don't have an
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> I went AFK on top of Mt. Chilliad while I went to take a wiz, and when I came back I had strippers everywhere in my apartment and the hacker was force buttsexing me while money rained out of the sky.


As long as you were compensated


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I understand how it works, as I've seen it happen. However most people who have these trainers don't just shower it on specific players and instead shower it in a specific spot for people to pick it up. Regardless, I personally quit the server immediately if it's near me.
> 
> Rather work for my money, considering it's not even that hard to make the money.


In my case, I was walking out of Ammu-Nation next to another player (I'm assuming he was the hacker). I got into my car, glitched back out of my car, went to get back in again and that's when it started to rain. I quit GTA Online as soon as it started.

Sure, I want to have a Hydra so I can grief my friends relentlessly, but I wanna get the money legit.


----------



## Nightfallx

is the PC online community dead? every server I go to only has like maybe 3-6 people in them. they are never full like it was when it was released.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> is the PC online community dead? every server I go to only has like maybe 3-6 people in them. they are never full like it was when it was released.


The cheating issues have brought the game down to 63k peak players on steam, and most of those still playing are doing heists and contact missions.


----------



## overpower

Well, everytime I play i usually enter to a session with 25+ people, if not, the next one will be at that number.


----------



## lombardsoup

Uninstalled, game still doesn't have a proper server browser


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Uninstalled, game still doesn't have a proper server browser


Neither did GTA IV and GTA VI probably won't have one either.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Uninstalled, game still doesn't have a proper server browser


Why would a p2p game have a browser?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lombardsoup*
> 
> Uninstalled, game still doesn't have a proper server browser


Its been a while since launch, they aren't going to spend money to retrofit a server browser if they were ever thinking about one in the first place.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nightfallx*
> 
> is the PC online community dead? every server I go to only has like maybe 3-6 people in them. they are never full like it was when it was released.


It probably is now given that there's a ban wave happening. Read a post that someone can possibly unlock weapons, clothes etc for you without your consent, and the new anti-cheat software will auto-ban you. Don't know whether it is true, but it makes me want to keep to private sessions until all of this mess is sorted out.


----------



## Blze001

Got a response from Rockstar last night regarding the 640k a hacker dropped on me, they wiped 600k and let me keep 40k since I couldn't play while waiting for a response. I was surprised.


----------



## candy_van

Has anyone else been having some Direct X issues with this lately?
Just installed this a few days ago and was playing just fine in DX11, when this error kept coming up / game would crash (just game no hardware crashes or BSODs):
Quote:


> ERRGFXD3D_INIT:Failed Initialization. Please reboot and restart the game. Try reinstalling the game if this persists.


From some of the reading I did on this people were saying to manually set DX value to "0" (DX 10) in the setup file.
Tried that just to see, still same crash. Then I set the value to "1" (DX 10.1") and it seemed to be fine.

Is there any fix to keep this from crashing in DX11? I can live with 10.1, but I'm wondering if there's some sort of patch we're all waiting on maybe?
I'm running the latest stable GeForce drivers, and only have a dink OC of like 60Mhz core on my 780, which I could set back to stock but seriously doubt is the issue here.

EDIT:

Also changed power management from "adaptive" to "performance" in Nvidia control panel for GTA (read this could help), but it still crashes in DX11 no matter what.
Only seems to run fine in 10.1....


----------



## andrews2547

AC130 airstrike mod.


----------



## gordesky1

After upgrading to windows 10 preview im having problems with vsr with gta 5 ony. Max i can go on gta is 1080p which before on windows 8.1 i can go up to 3200x1800. All my other games works perfect up to 3200x1800 on windows 10 but gta 5 is the ony one..

Any reason why?

I even tried changing the res in the config file and it wants to go on it but it reverts back...


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> After upgrading to windows 10 preview im having problems with vsr with gta 5 ony. Max i can go on gta is 1080p which before on windows 8.1 i can go up to 3200x1800. All my other games works perfect up to 3200x1800 on windows 10 but gta 5 is the ony one..
> 
> Any reason why?
> 
> I even tried changing the res in the config file and it wants to go on it but it reverts back...


Is this in the AMD Control Panel or In-Game? In-Game you can set your rendering resolution at 4k if you want.


----------



## gordesky1

I just cant set the resolution to over 1080p when before i can go up to 3200x1800 in game. And yea i saw that new frame scaling feature and tried it and im not sure if i like it because while it does make everything sharper it just doesn't change the size like to make everything smaller which you can see more on the screen..

Its just weird that gta is the ony game that i cant changed the resolution higher than 1080p, I tried all other games and they let me go up to 3200x1800 so i know vsr is working as it should.

Just seems like gta just doesn't see that vsr is on..


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Is this in the AMD Control Panel or In-Game? In-Game you can set your rendering resolution at 4k if you want.


Where is this option? I don't see it. Perhaps its not availablen to me since I'm running 5760x1080? I'd like to play with it.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Where is this option? I don't see it. Perhaps its not availablen to me since I'm running 5760x1080? I'd like to play with it.


Its in advance options called frame scaling.


----------



## gordesky1

It seems like its drivers related with windows 10. someone in the windows forums told me to download the modified 15.2 which are new to windows 10 which i already tried this before but had massive fps drops so i didn't even check the graphics options.

But i tried them again and i can change the res to 2560 and to 3200, But im getting massive fps drops after 30secs of driving like im running out of video memory.. like 2 to 5fps than it goes back to 60-70 if i stop...

So im back to 15.5 and again i cant change the res over 1080p... while every other game i can... This doesn't make sense at all...


----------



## miraldo

One question. Is GTAV Online auto save Online character and progres(lvl, money, cars, properties)? What hapen if I delete RocstarGames folder in MyDocuments?
RocstarGemasSocialCLub use any cloud save for each account?


----------



## Quadrider10

Alright im having mad crashing issues in the very first mission of the game. sometimes it would crash my entire system, sometimes just the game, or sometimes it would just freeze. So far i reset my CPU to default clocks, GPU to default clock, lowered ALL the graphic settings, reinstalled the game, and finally reinstalled geforce driver version 350.12 and its still crashing in the very first mission. more specificly where i drive the repo-ed car into the lot.

How can i fix this? im not getting any errors.

This is the ONLY game my system crashed on. I know it has to be software related.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Alright im having mad crashing issues in the very first mission of the game. sometimes it would crash my entire system, sometimes just the game, or sometimes it would just freeze. So far i reset my CPU to default clocks, GPU to default clock, lowered ALL the graphic settings, reinstalled the game, and finally reinstalled geforce driver version 350.12 and its still crashing in the very first mission. more specificly where i drive the repo-ed car into the lot.
> 
> How can i fix this? im not getting any errors.
> 
> This is the ONLY game my system crashed on. I know it has to be software related.


What is your pagefile set to?


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> One question. Is GTAV Online auto save Online character and progres(lvl, money, cars, properties)? What hapen if I delete RocstarGames folder in MyDocuments?
> RocstarGemasSocialCLub use any cloud save for each account?


All online activities are stored and used from their servers so no need to backup anything but singleplayer saves on your side


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What is your pagefile set to?


1GB with 8GB of RAM

EDIT: I increased page file to 4GB and it seemed to fix the problem for now...


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> 1GB with 8GB of RAM
> 
> EDIT: I increased page file to 4GB and it seemed to fix the problem for now...


Surprised you are getting away with even a 4gb pagefile. I'm running 16 GB of ram with a 24 GB pagefile.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boredmug*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> 1GB with 8GB of RAM
> 
> EDIT: I increased page file to 4GB and it seemed to fix the problem for now...
> 
> 
> 
> Surprised you are getting away with even a 4gb pagefile. I'm running 16 GB of ram with a 24 GB pagefile.
Click to expand...

I'm running 16GB of RAM with a 2GB Pagefile, never had an issue.


----------



## Wirerat

8gb of ram with pagefile set to 10gb. it runs fine.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What is your pagefile set to?
> 
> 
> 
> 1GB with 8GB of RAM
> 
> EDIT: I increased page file to 4GB and it seemed to fix the problem for now...
Click to expand...

Yeah I run with a 12GB pagefile and 8Gb of RAM and my game hardly ever crashes.

If I Monitor pagefile with MSI Afterburner, after a few hours it reaches up to 11GB.


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> All online activities are stored and used from their servers so no need to backup anything but singleplayer saves on your side


Tnx


----------



## Quadrider10

That weird this game is using the page file. My 980 has 4GB of RAM so there should be no reason it's using all the page file.

But none the less, it's all working.


----------



## Azefore

I've left my SSD's pagefile at 464MB with 16gb of RAM and never ran into an issue.


----------



## Desolutional

I had to set my page file to 16GB with 32GB of RAM to get GTA V stable. Going to test lower sizes to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## tedman

I had Santa Clause get out of his car and fire a cash-loaded minigun at me.

I had to buy an expensive apartment and a 10 car garage full of luxury cars to launder the money









This was over a month ago and still no ban.


----------



## Quadrider10

ive only played for 30 mins and no crashes. before it would crash every 5 mins or so. im hoping its fixed.


----------



## Jixr

about all this page file stuff. I have GTA loaded on a separate HD, does it still use the page file on my SSD?
( which i have set to 0, but i have 16gigs of rams and never had any major issues )


----------



## Zoltanar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tedman*
> 
> I had Santa Clause get out of his car and fire a cash-loaded minigun at me.
> 
> I had to buy an expensive apartment and a 10 car garage full of luxury cars to launder the money
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This was over a month ago and still no ban.


Isn't that just about 800k or something? Not much at all, I've gotten that much in the time it takes me to run away from hacker and find new session, bought 2 cars and spent the rest of the money in mods for them.

But money still isn't a big issue, even with ill-gotten gains' ridiculous prices. You can run 2 PacStan's a day and get 1M without much effort and with a bit of luck with randoms. I done 4 PacStans and sold my Entity for the new Osiris in a weekend.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> about all this page file stuff. I have GTA loaded on a separate HD, does it still use the page file on my SSD?
> ( which i have set to 0, but i have 16gigs of rams and never had any major issues )


Yes, you NEED a page file. Some apps depend on it and wont run correctly. A 1GB page file on a system with 8GB of RAM is more than enough. Apparently not for GTA though. ive had my PC running with 8GB of RAM and a 1GB page file for years without any issues until i got GTA.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Yes, you NEED a page file. Some apps depend on it and wont run correctly. A 1GB page file on a system with 8GB of RAM is more than enough. Apparently not for GTA though. ive had my PC running with 8GB of RAM and a 1GB page file for years without any issues until i got GTA.


Ditto, and I have 32GB of RAM which goes to show it's not a *physical RAM* issue; it's related to how the game processes its render cache relying on the page file instead of the actual RAM (no idea why).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Yes, you NEED a page file. Some apps depend on it and wont run correctly. A 1GB page file on a system with 8GB of RAM is more than enough. Apparently not for GTA though. ive had my PC running with 8GB of RAM and a 1GB page file for years without any issues until i got GTA.
> 
> 
> 
> Ditto, and I have 32GB of RAM which goes to show it's not a *physical RAM* issue; it's related to how the game processes its render cache relying on the page file instead of the actual RAM (no idea why).
Click to expand...

Well I can tell you one thing is that my RAM usage reaches past 7GB after a while playing GTAO. If having an insane amount of pagefile means less RAM usage then I'm all for that until 16GB or 32GB becomes more of a standard.


----------



## Desolutional

16GB _is_ the new standard, but even for GTA V, it seems to not work cause of the way that GTA asks the PC for a paging file. It doesn't matter if you have 8GB or 1024ZB of RAM. GTA needs a big pagefile for reasons unknown, which doesn't even make sense as it's a 64-Bit app, so memory allocation shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## Nightfallx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zoltanar*
> 
> Isn't that just about 800k or something? Not much at all, I've gotten that much in the time it takes me to run away from hacker and find new session, bought 2 cars and spent the rest of the money in mods for them.
> 
> But money still isn't a big issue, even with ill-gotten gains' ridiculous prices. You can run 2 PacStan's a day and get 1M without much effort and with a bit of luck with randoms. I done 4 PacStans and sold my Entity for the new Osiris in a weekend.


I've gotten about 40M not all at once but across all my play time and I haven't been banned. I do own just about everything there is to own though.


----------



## Quadrider10

Problem is fixed. but now im having stuttering issues every so often.... i think thats game related though. anyone else have stutter issues?


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Problem is fixed. but now im having stuttering issues every so often.... i think thats game related though. anyone else have stutter issues?


Make a bigger pagefile. That was my issue until I made the massive pagefile.


----------



## Quadrider10

To 6GB I go...also the start menu lags a lot sometimes.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> To 6GB I go...also the start menu lags a lot sometimes.


I think I finally settled on a 24gb pagefile.


----------



## Quadrider10

Damn dude! I only have a 120GB ssd, so I don't want it to be too big.


----------



## Jixr

Thats my problem, my OS SSD is only 60 gigs ( bought it back when ssd's were a new thing )
I'm constantly fighting for free space on it.


----------



## boredmug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> Damn dude! I only have a 120GB ssd, so I don't want it to be too big.


Can't you make a pagefile on your game drive?


----------



## Blze001

I have 8GB of ram and I'm running a 10GB pagefile, haven't had a single issue. I wonder why y'all are needing giganto pagefiles.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I have 8GB of ram and I'm running a 10GB pagefile, haven't had a single issue. I wonder why y'all are needing giganto pagefiles.


Because they can't write the code so nicely that there isn't any issues.


----------



## Punter

No issues, 20 gig page file, 8gb ram.


----------



## EthanKing

I have my OS and gta on a 128gb ssd, another 128gb ssd for other games and programmes and a 320gb hdd for stuff I dont need to load fast. Where should I set my pagefile?

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I have my OS and gta on a 128gb ssd, another 128gb ssd for other games and programmes and a 320gb hdd for stuff I dont need to load fast. Where should I set my pagefile?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


On the OS drive.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I have my OS and gta on a 128gb ssd, another 128gb ssd for other games and programmes and a 320gb hdd for stuff I dont need to load fast. Where should I set my pagefile?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> On the OS drive.
Click to expand...

Thanks dude









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## 4LC4PON3

hello folks I have here an interesting issue. I dont have an SSD but I do have a mech HDD. As you can see I dont have a killer gaming PC but its something. I have an Alienware Alpha i7 4765T, 8GB of ram and a 2TB HDD. My GPU is an overclocked 860m and runs games great until GTA.

I am having stuttering issues when looking around no matter what settings I use. I have tried every setting in the game to no avail. My Cores are unparked. I cant figure out what to do here. Im not sure if I should up my Page file to 4000 which is 4GB as I seen alot of people doing or not.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hello folks I have here an interesting issue. I dont have an SSD but I do have a mech HDD. As you can see I dont have a killer gaming PC but its something. I have an Alienware Alpha i7 4765T, 8GB of ram and a 2TB HDD. My GPU is an overclocked 860m and runs games great until GTA.
> 
> I am having stuttering issues when looking around no matter what settings I use. I have tried every setting in the game to no avail. My Cores are unparked. I cant figure out what to do here. Im not sure if I should up my Page file to 4000 which is 4GB as I seen alot of people doing or not.


Whats your VRAM usage? Try increasing your Page File.


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats your VRAM usage? Try increasing your Page File.


what should I set my page file to with 8gb of ram?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats your VRAM usage? Try increasing your Page File.
> 
> 
> 
> what should I set my page file to with 8gb of ram?
Click to expand...

Some people say with a 8GB RAM Sys to do 4GB of PF, some say match it with 8GB PF, and even some say to double it, so 16GB PF.

I for one have 16GB of RAM and use a 2GB PF, but then again, i am on a SSD, so your mileage may vary.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> hello folks I have here an interesting issue. I dont have an SSD but I do have a mech HDD. As you can see I dont have a killer gaming PC but its something. I have an Alienware Alpha i7 4765T, 8GB of ram and a 2TB HDD. My GPU is an overclocked 860m and runs games great until GTA.
> 
> I am having stuttering issues when looking around no matter what settings I use. I have tried every setting in the game to no avail. My Cores are unparked. I cant figure out what to do here. Im not sure if I should up my Page file to 4000 which is 4GB as I seen alot of people doing or not.


Sorry but I started reading and couldn't get past this thought...

"You bought an Edsel!







"

Sorry couldn't help my PSGM reference. .. In any case feel free to







me if I offended.

To answer... up your PF by at least double that amount. And restore your GPU to default settings if that for some reason fails you. Address your settings a bit at a time and see if you can replicate the stuttering issue. If that fails you then it's likely driver related.









Apologies again if I offended. Just I am no fan of Alienwares overpriced systems and they were local to my general area until they were bought up. I saw them all the time at the college when students got their loan checks and it was always the clique students who had no clue.









~Ceadder


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sorry but I started reading and couldn't get past this thought...
> 
> "You bought an Edsel!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "
> 
> Sorry couldn't help my PSGM reference. .. In any case feel free to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> me if I offended.
> 
> To answer... up your PF by at least double that amount. And restore your GPU to default settings if that for some reason fails you. Address your settings a bit at a time and see if you can replicate the stuttering issue. If that fails you then it's likely driver related.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies again if I offended. Just I am no fan of Alienwares overpriced systems and they were local to my general area until they were bought up. I saw them all the time at the college when students got their loan checks and it was always the clique students who had no clue.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


I am not offended and completely agree with you to a point. I did not pay full price for this alienware i7 which your 100% correct at 850.00 way over priced. I actually traded my Xbox one for it which it came with a brand new roccat mouse, new keyboard & a steel series QcK mat for around $350.00 in trade. Im building a new Rig next month this year has been pretty for money so trying to get a new rig has been hard.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> I am not offended and completely agree with you to a point. I did not pay full price for this alienware i7 which your 100% correct at 850.00 way over priced. I actually traded my Xbox one for it which it came with a brand new roccat mouse, new keyboard & a steel series QcK mat for around $350.00 in trade. Im building a new Rig next month this year has been pretty for money so trying to get a new rig has been hard.
> 
> For some reason no matter what settings I use all normal, all high, what ever. Keeping the slider in the yellow and even green results in the same. game never dips below 60FPS but im getting lagging when looking around its not real severe but noticeable. I have tried upping my page file to 4gb and even 8gb same.
> 
> as said everything is smooth until I look around a little bit and you can see slight chugging/lag. im lost now. Ive also tried unparked all cores.


Are you playing in Full Screen? What drivers are you using?


----------



## 4LC4PON3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Are you playing in Full Screen? What drivers are you using?


I seem to have fixed the issue which was not a graphical issue but a mouse input issue im assuming. I found this youtube video and decided to try different mouse modes. Setting it to "RAW" or "Windows" seem to cause lag while im looking around but setting it to DirectInput and boosting the sensitivity has fixed all my issues and its smooth as butter now. It never dawned on me that it could be a mouse setting issue

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=guIY7c8LxkQ


----------



## miraldo

Any reason to install latest Catalyst 15.6 Beta for R9 290?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Any reason to install latest Catalyst 15.6 Beta for R9 290?


Probably not for this game. I feel like there is so much more AMD could do with their drivers and they just don't bother.


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Probably not for this game. I feel like there is so much more AMD could do with their drivers and they just don't bother.


I agree. We all waithing for next WHQL drivers. Seems thath 15.4Beta are the best so far(for GTAV).


----------



## Quadrider10

That's why I went to the green side with my 980! Lol


----------



## gordesky1

Is the log in servers down for anyone else? mustve been on their side its working now.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Quadrider10*
> 
> That's why I went to the green side with my 980! Lol


Yeah, I knew by going with AMD again meant no drivers but my 290 was almost $100 cheaper than the similar performing 970 so here I am.


----------



## Quadrider10

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah, I knew by going with AMD again meant no drivers but my 290 was almost $100 cheaper than the similar performing 970 so here I am.


That's how they get you! Lol


----------



## Cybertox

Ill Gotten Gains Part II has been officially announced, new cars, clothes and weapons to be released next week on Wednesday.

*SOURCE*

Wish Rockstar would add the option to have rims coloured in chrome, just add chrome along with other colors such as black, anthracite black, white etc. More rims and generally more content for customization would be very welcome, I got really tired of all the existing parts which have been available since the release on PS3 and Xbox 360.

A Maybach counterpart would be great as well, I really liked the Enus Cognoscenti in GTA IV, hopefully it will be added to GTA V as well.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Ill Gotten Gains Part II has been officially announced, new cars, clothes and weapons to be released next week on Wednesday.
> 
> *SOURCE*
> 
> Wish Rockstar would add the option to have rims coloured in chrome, just add chrome along with other colors such as black, anthracite black, white etc. More rims and generally more content for customization would be very welcome, I got really tired of all the existing parts which have been available since the release on PS3 and Xbox 360.
> 
> A Maybach counterpart would be great as well, I really liked the Enus Cognoscenti in GTA IV, hopefully it will be added to GTA V as well.


No Mansions or more Garages


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> No Mansions or more Garages


A modder found a new garage interior in the files for the first Ill Gotten Gains update. I don't think it will be released in this upcoming update, but they will be in the one after.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> A modder found a new garage interior in the files for the first Ill Gotten Gains update. I don't think it will be released in this upcoming update, but they will be in the one after.


It did not come in the Ill Gotten Gains update actually. They were files left over from the High-Life Update.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It did not come in the Ill Gotten Gains update actually. They were files left over from the High-Life Update.


So it was lol


----------



## Jixr

i heard that modders now have a way of removing reports against them, is this true?

Seems lately there is quite a lot of modding griefing going on.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i heard that modders now have a way of removing reports against them, is this true?
> 
> Seems lately there is quite a lot of modding griefing going on.


They do indeed have a way of removing reports. That's been in the trainers since Day 1.

If you want to actually report the modder, you need to get video footage and sent it into Rockstar ([email protected])


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> i heard that modders now have a way of removing reports against them, is this true?
> 
> Seems lately there is quite a lot of modding griefing going on.
> 
> 
> 
> They do indeed have a way of removing reports. That's been in the trainers since Day 1.
> 
> If you want to actually report the modder, you need to get video footage and sent it into Rockstar ([email protected])
Click to expand...

I even seen an unban option in a trainer on youtube. That would hardly work would it?? :L

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I even seen an unban option in a trainer on youtube. That would hardly work would it?? :L


I'd highly doubt you can un-ban with a trainer, I'm pretty sure the bans are enforced server side, not client side.


----------



## Cybertox

Really dont understand those who play online, its 80% loading, 20% actual gameplay.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I even seen an unban option in a trainer on youtube. That would hardly work would it?? :L
> 
> 
> 
> I'd highly doubt you can un-ban with a trainer, I'm pretty sure the bans are enforced server side, not client side.
Click to expand...

Thats what I thought! How would they even get online to unban themselves anyway?? Haha

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Really dont understand those who play online, its 80% loading, 20% actual gameplay.


It's more like 85% playing 15% loading if even that much loading.... Whatever you're doing, you're doing it incorrectly.

Are you trying to play heists? Private Session so load times are always around 15 seconds in between each setup.

Trying to Race? Quick Job

Trying to do a Mission? Quick Job

Want to freeroam and PVP > Join Public.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I even seen an unban option in a trainer on youtube. That would hardly work would it?? :L
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


You can't unban yourself. That's server sided, however if you're marked as Bad Sports, you can indeed get yourself out of this with the trainer.


----------



## Cybertox

My experience in Online have been waiting for other players in Lobbies and waiting for the game to load either mission or back to free roam. So yeah, loading, loading and loading. Hopefully there will be a story mode expansion featuring new characters and a new story line.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My experience in Online have been waiting for other players in Lobbies and waiting for the game to load either mission or back to free roam. So yeah, loading, loading and loading. Hopefully there will be a story mode expansion featuring new characters and a new story line.


I do exactly what Dmaster mentioned above, and my load times are never longer than 20 seconds. Getting into a public lobby to PvP usually takes a little over a minute though.

If you use public lobbies to do everything, then you're gonna have a bad time regardless of what you do, such as getting your weapons removed and then repeatedly blown up by cheaters until you find a new session, to the long loading times.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's more like 85% playing 15% loading if even that much loading.... Whatever you're doing, you're doing it incorrectly.


Might be worse if he's just grinding missions and heists in public lobbies. But solo? Instant loading. Private? Pretty quick. A lot of freeroam? No loading. It's actually not too bad.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My experience in Online have been waiting for other players in Lobbies and waiting for the game to load either mission or back to free roam. So yeah, loading, loading and loading. Hopefully there will be a story mode expansion featuring new characters and a new story line.


A lot of loading if you're doing primarily heists, and public lobby missions. If I want to grind some money outside of heists (do missions, sell cars etc), I do it in solo, where there's no loading. If I just want to mess around, I'll do that in a public lobby, so again no loading. Heists, loading is awful, but I'm doing the in order challenge so it's worthwhile. Solo and private as much as you can.


----------



## crucible

Can I redeem shark cards that are bought from steam and claim it on my rockstar warehouse copy?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Can I redeem shark cards that are bought from steam and claim it on my rockstar warehouse copy?


You should be able to.

The shark cards are linked to your RSSC account rather than the account you bought the game from. It doesn't matter where you bought GTA V from, you need a RSSC account to play Online and obviously, Shark cards are for Online only.


----------



## Cybertox

The only things to which I am looking forward to in the Ill Gotten Gains Part II is the Progen T20 and the new clothes which hopefully will be available in story mode as well. I was hoping for a Maybach counterpart but no luck so far, hopefully there will be a third part. More parts in LA customs is a must cause the customization of vehicles has been pretty limited so far. Strangely enough I have a feeling that there wont be a story expansion mainly due to the fact that it would be way too late at this point in time to release an expansion for a game which is already quite old.


----------



## andrews2547

The DLC clothes has never been available in singleplayer and the DLC clothes for Ill Gotten Gains part II isn't going to be available in singleplayer either.

If you want them in singleplayer, I'm sure there is a mod that will let you use them.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The DLC clothes has never been available in singleplayer and the DLC clothes for Ill Gotten Gains part II isn't going to be available in singleplayer either.
> 
> If you want them in singleplayer, I'm sure there is a mod that will let you use them.


I really dont understand why they dont add clothes to single player too apart from the reason of making online mode more attractive due to it having more content and exclusive stuff. If they are not going to provide as much content to single player then they should give us a proper story expansion which as I said is very unlikely to happen at this point in time. Wish single player would get more love from Rockstar.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You should be able to.
> 
> The shark cards are linked to your RSSC account rather than the account you bought the game from. It doesn't matter where you bought GTA V from, you need a RSSC account to play Online and obviously, Shark cards are for Online only.


Thanks. I really don't like buying ingame money but for some reason I'm not receiving the 500k bonus from my pre order anymore. Another question I only have a 2mbps connection. Can I really play online without causing other players lag? Rockstar requires a 3/1mbps connection for online.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Thanks. I really don't like buying ingame money but for some reason I'm not receiving the 500k bonus from my pre order anymore. Another question I only have a 2mbps connection. Can I really play online without causing other players lag? Rockstar requires a 3/1mbps connection for online.


Lag is caused by ping, not download/upload speed. 2 Mbps should be fine as long as you don't get on a full server. If your internet speed is too slow, then you won't be able to join at all or you will be able to join, but it will take several minutes to join, but if you have for example 1000 Mbps down and up but your ping is 200ms+, then you will get lag in Online.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Lag is caused by ping, not download/upload speed. 2 Mbps should be fine as long as you don't get on a full server. If your internet speed is too slow, then you won't be able to join at all or you will be able to join, but it will take several minutes to join, but if you have for example 1000 Mbps down and up but your ping is 200ms+, then you will get lag in Online.


Game is p2p, there will always be lag.


----------



## Cybertox

Ill Gotten Gains II is now available in Europe on steam.


----------



## Cybertox

So far I have tried the Coil Brawler and the Progen T20. The Brawler is quite a cool looking offroad vehicle, has many customization options, good handling, feels light but unfortunately has really bad brakes, the braking distance is just horrendous. The T20 is gorgeous and its spoiler automatically adjust itself just like on the actual McLaren P1, however I was expecting it to be faster, it doesn't have many customizations options just like the other exotics and hyper cars. A few screenshots of them are below.


----------



## BlackVenom

So they really aren't releasing the new stuff to SP mode?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> So they really aren't releasing the new stuff to SP mode?


Vehicles and weapons.

Pretty much all of the content updates have been vehicles, weapons and clothing. Apart from the heist update, obviously which added quite a bit more to Online.


----------



## Spectre-

Hi first time posting here on this thread

anyone been just crashing in online missions after the new patch and getting wierd stutters when u go into Ammu-NAtion


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The T20 is gorgeous and its spoiler automatically adjust itself just like on the actual McLaren P1, however I was expecting it to be faster, it doesn't have many customizations options just like the other exotics and hyper cars. A few screenshots of them are below.


Marginally better performance than the Zentorno for 2.5x the price. Only worth it if you've got cash to kill. Looks great though.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Hi first time posting here on this thread
> 
> anyone been just crashing in online missions after the new patch and getting wierd stutters when u go into Ammu-NAtion


Nearly everyone has been having stuttering and lag issues with this patch. You aren't alone and Rockstar says they are looking into it.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Nearly everyone has been having stuttering and lag issues with this patch. You aren't alone and Rockstar says they are looking into it.


oh cool

well then i probably wont bother playing online


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Vehicles and weapons.
> 
> Pretty much all of the content updates have been vehicles, weapons and clothing. Apart from the heist update, obviously which added quite a bit more to Online.


They aren't releasing the vehicles and weapons or are? I haven't heard that they are nor seen anything new for SP in a long while.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> They aren't releasing the vehicles and weapons or are? I haven't heard that they are nor seen anything new for SP in a long while.


They are.

Weapons are on the right hand side wall in Ammunation and vehicles can be found on the in-game internet on elitastravel.com (aircraft), legendarymotorsport.net (high-end/luxury cars/motorbikes), southernsanandreassuperautos.com (average everyday cars/motorbikes), docktease.com (boats) and Warstock Cache & Carry (military vehicles).

The thumbnail image of the vehicles will have text on them telling you which update they came with.

A quick way to get to those websites (instead of typing them in every time) is to click on "transport and travel" on the homepage just under the "random" button


----------



## miraldo

I have a problem with not working F key for RESPAWN car in race. Cant find this option in Settings to change it.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> oh cool
> 
> well then i probably wont bother playing online


If you stand in the Ammunation for a few seconds before hitting E, theres no stutter.

And you wont play online because Ammunation stutters? lolwut.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> They aren't releasing the vehicles and weapons or are? I haven't heard that they are nor seen anything new for SP in a long while.


All the content except the new clothes is available in story (Single Player) mode. The screenshots I took were in story mode as I don't play GTA Online.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> They are.
> 
> Weapons are on the right hand side wall in Ammunation and vehicles can be found on the in-game internet on elitastravel.com (aircraft), legendarymotorsport.net (high-end/luxury cars/motorbikes), southernsanandreassuperautos.com (average everyday cars/motorbikes), docktease.com (boats) and Warstock Cache & Carry (military vehicles).
> 
> The thumbnail image of the vehicles will have text on them telling you which update they came with.
> 
> A quick way to get to those websites (instead of typing them in every time) is to click on "transport and travel" on the homepage just under the "random" button


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> All the content except the new clothes is available in story (Single Player) mode. The screenshots I took were in story mode as I don't play GTA Online.


And now I have to try them all out.









Thanks!


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If you stand in the Ammunation for a few seconds before hitting E, theres no stutter.
> 
> And you wont play online because Ammunation stutters? lolwut.


Not palying because game crashes within 2 mintues

Also anyone knows if there's a fix for the problem have


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> If you stand in the Ammunation for a few seconds before hitting E, theres no stutter.
> 
> And you wont play online because Ammunation stutters? lolwut.
> 
> 
> 
> Not palying because game crashes within 2 mintues
> 
> Also anyone knows if there's a fix for the problem have
Click to expand...




Spoiler: Warning: Default question



What is your pagefile set to?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Default question
> 
> 
> 
> What is your pagefile set to?


4096 to 8096


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> 4096 to 8096


Either raise it or set it to windows managed.

GTA eats >10GB pagefile.


----------



## VeritronX

Actually the problem isn't gta but nvidia's driver fix for the 970 memory problem, it happens in any game that uses alot of vram.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Either raise it or set it to windows managed.
> 
> GTA eats >10GB pagefile.


raise to 12?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> Actually the problem isn't gta but nvidia's driver fix for the 970 memory problem, it happens in any game that uses alot of vram.


well my 970 died so i am using a 660ti 3gb atm


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Either raise it or set it to windows managed.
> 
> GTA eats >10GB pagefile.
> 
> 
> 
> raise to 12?
Click to expand...

That's what I did and I have no issues.

Well, except for the fact that the last patch killed off any optimization the game had.


----------



## VeritronX

I've been running a 1gb pagefile the whole time and not had any trouble, so far i've used a 2gb 750ti, a 3gb 780ti, and a 1.5GB 580. My mate has a 970 and had to increase pagefile to 16gb for games like gta and shadow of mordor with texture pack, i've heard dying light has the issue too on 970's.

Interesting that the issue showed up with a 3gb 660ti.. the normal 660ti was the first nvidia card to have a non-standard memory layout iirc (1.5GB+512MB) but the 3gb is a standard dual chip per memory channel layout.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *VeritronX*
> 
> I've been running a 1gb pagefile the whole time and not had any trouble, so far i've used a 2gb 750ti, a 3gb 780ti, and a 1.5GB 580. My mate has a 970 and had to increase pagefile to 16gb for games like gta and shadow of mordor with texture pack, i've heard dying light has the issue too on 970's.
> 
> Interesting that the issue showed up with a 3gb 660ti.. the normal 660ti was the first nvidia card to have a non-standard memory layout iirc (1.5GB+512MB) but the 3gb is a standard dual chip per memory channel layout.


The thing is my game was working fine before the latest patch and I was still gaming with the 660ti

I know the 660ti can't fully utilise the 3gb vram so I have kept everything on pretty normal and Msaa turn off


----------



## VeritronX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> The thing is my game was working fine before the latest patch and I was still gaming with the 660ti
> 
> I know the 660ti can't fully utilise the 3gb vram so I have kept everything on pretty normal and Msaa turn off


That's the thing though, the 3gb is made the same as every other nvidia card except the 2GB 660ti and the 970 as far as memory goes, it should be fine.. unless nvidia's driver is messing it up. My mate with the 970 used to have a 3gb 660ti and never had any of the issues with it. You might still have to turn down AA though because it will run a bit slower because it has less memory bandwidth than a 670 etc.


----------



## Spectre-

Well I got the card to 1280/3500

I can't oc the memory anymore cuz they are Hynix chips and the core clock seems to be fairly in the zone where most Kepler cards boosted


----------



## Pikaru

Aside from increasing the pagefile, has anyone else found "magical fixes" that got rid of stuttering? Mostly seems to happen during heated moments, gun shots firing, things exploding, etc. I have everything on High/Very High/Ultra and I'm running my Sig rig with my Titan X running a modest OC.


----------



## Spectre-

game is still crashing after increasing pagefile


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> game is still crashing after increasing pagefile


Try reducing settings and using DX 10.1.


----------



## boot318

Is it me or the latest patch gives you less performance?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Is it me or the latest patch gives you less performance?


yep

and the game basically pooped on itself

also i downloaded this thing called GTA V CRC and it told me that my update.rpf folder was corrupt so i am just re downloading all those files atm


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Is it me or the latest patch gives you less performance?


Yeah, occasionally suffer a heavy framerate drop, sometimes around heavy action, and sometimes triggered by something seemingly insignificant.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Yeah, occasionally suffer a heavy framerate drop, sometimes around heavy action, and sometimes triggered by something seemingly insignificant.


So is it because of the latest patch?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> Is it me or the latest patch gives you less performance?


Rockstar added a load of junk code to confuse modders in an attempt to stop script kiddies ruining peoples Online sessions.

Instead, they ruined everyones sessions, including single player.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Rockstar added a load of junk code to confuse modders in an attempt to stop script kiddies ruining peoples Online sessions.
> 
> Instead, they ruined everyones sessions, including single player.


R* pretty much screwed up trying to get rid of modders and hackers


----------



## go4life

I just wish they would make a proper server backbone system instead of the stupid P2P which lags no matter what, unless everyone in the session is close and sitting on good internet.
The latest patches has done nothing more than ruin the game even more for me and many others, can't they actually fix things instead of ruining it further? With all the cash they made on PC alone, one would think they could afford the best servers and teams to work on it.


----------



## EthanKing

Strange that the game never stutters for me? I must be blessed lol

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## boot318

^ I hope you got something better than that 260x in your rig.

Game went from a 70FPS most of the time to a stuttery mess.


----------



## boredmug

Haven't noticed much change with my 2x290x's


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> So is it because of the latest patch?


Yes. Beforehand there was no stuttering at all at any time, now it is occasional, but nowhere near as bad as others by the sound of it.
Quote:


> With all the cash they made on PC alone, one would think they could afford the best servers and teams to work on it.


One would think. Instead they have a graphic artist throwing out a few models every few months. So much they could've done with Online.


----------



## Spectre-

People with nvidia cards and crashing for no reason

i might have found a simple solution for you

I re dl the whole game last night and played today and the game still crashed and then i uninstalled Geforce experience and disabled Nvidia stream services and anything related to nvidia shield/streaming stuff


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *boot318*
> 
> ^ I hope you got something better than that 260x in your rig.
> 
> Game went from a 70FPS most of the time to a stuttery mess.


My 260x can play 30fps on my 40" 1080p tv with pretty high settings.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Strange that the game never stutters for me? I must be blessed lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


I had a lot of stuttering with the 980 Ti I had, but when I put my 290X back in it doesn't stutter anymore. I'm thinking it may be Nvidia related.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Strange that the game never stutters for me? I must be blessed lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lot of stuttering with the 980 Ti I had, but when I put my 290X back in it doesn't stutter anymore. I'm thinking it may be Nvidia related.
Click to expand...

I don't think so. I have massive stuttering issues on my current sig rig, just shooting any guns to create particles will make the game stutter.


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't think so. I have massive stuttering issues on my current sig rig, just shooting any guns to create particles will make the game stutter.


I'm talking about the stutter while driving, which I noticed as soon as I put in the 980 Ti and stopped when I put the 290X back in. I thought it was patch related at first, but then it went away with the card change.


----------



## gordesky1

Has anyone tried gta 5 on windows 10 with 15.2 or 15.7 windows 10 drivers and also has a 290x? Why im wondering is because even on fresh install of windows 10 preview to rule out a bad install im getting bad stuttering which brings the fps down to 20s and when i exit the game it will freeze the whole system..

It will be good for like 10min than after that it starts and it seems like the textures are not loading fast which i think causes the stuttering, Now i dont know why it freezes my pc when exiting even doing end task to exit it will still freeze.

Now 15.4 and 15.6 windows 8.1 drivers works perfect on 10. I even went back to a windows 8.1 image and tried the 15.7 8.1 drivers and everything is working as it should. So pretty much i can rule out a hardware fault.

But yea just wondering if anyone else is having these issues too, pretty much i cant find any of these issues when i search online...

This ony happens on gta 5..


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Strange that the game never stutters for me? I must be blessed lol
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> I had a lot of stuttering with the 980 Ti I had, but when I put my 290X back in it doesn't stutter anymore. I'm thinking it may be Nvidia related.
Click to expand...

I hope not as Im buying a 970 soon :L

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> I'm talking about the stutter while driving, which I noticed as soon as I put in the 980 Ti and stopped when I put the 290X back in. I thought it was patch related at first, but then it went away with the card change.


Geforce driver version?


----------



## Forceman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Geforce driver version?


That was with the newest 353.30.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Forceman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I don't think so. I have massive stuttering issues on my current sig rig, just shooting any guns to create particles will make the game stutter.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm talking about the stutter while driving, which I noticed as soon as I put in the 980 Ti and stopped when I put the 290X back in. I thought it was patch related at first, but then it went away with the card change.
Click to expand...

Honestly. any microstutter you notice while playing is indeed patch related. Before Ill Gotten Gains Update 2, people were only complaining about the ammu-nation FPS drop and then some said they noticed their overall FPS decrease from the Ill Gotten Gains update 1. After this patch, people have been complaining about microstuttering doing anything in the game, from driving to shooting, and this is on setups ranging from 290X's to 980Tis to 970s and 280Xs.

Put your 980Ti back in once a patch releases that supposedly fixes all of this. You probably won't experience any micro stuttering if Rockstar fixes these issues properly.


----------



## TPCbench

I don't experience any stuttering with the latest build which is build 393.2

GTX 970 with GeForce 353.38


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TPCbench*
> 
> I don't experience any stuttering with the latest build which is build 393.2
> 
> GTX 970 with GeForce 353.38


Yeah, I forgot to mention that there seem to be a rare amount of folks who have had no FPS drops or stuttering issues since the last patch. I wish I was one of them


----------



## BlackVenom

Benchmarks for build 393.2....


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Benchmarks for build 393.2....


Do you plan on doing a comparison to 393.4 (todays update)?


----------



## Pikaru

Latest patch seemed to have fixed my frame drops. Not dropping below 100fps with a single Titan X and most settings turned up.

I still experience the laggy start menu pretty often. Anyone know of a fix for that?

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Latest patch seemed to have fixed my frame drops. Not dropping below 100fps with a single Titan X and most settings turned up.
> 
> I still experience the laggy start menu pretty often. Anyone know of a fix for that?
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


I heard turning off autosave works for some, not for me though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I heard turning off autosave works for some, not for me though.


If this doesnt fix your issue and you dont mind vsync, turn vsync on which can also fix your issue.


----------



## hamzta09

Menu is capped @ 30fps for me besides, what do you do at that menu anyway other than click play?


----------



## MerkageTurk

I had the same issue

Basically 290x was far smoother than my ti until format windows and installed Windows 10 and now much smoother


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Menu is capped @ 30fps for me besides, what do you do at that menu anyway other than click play?


We're talking about the pause menu when you get into story mode. In my experience, simply navigating through it will sometimes cause it to load slowly, as if the game is running at 2 FPS.

This actually wasn't an issue for me when I was running a 7850.


----------



## Spectre-

New patch has fixed the game for me


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Do you plan on doing a comparison to 393.4 (todays update)?


Test was done by TPCbench

http://www.overclock.net/u/413406/tpcbench


----------



## Unknownm

- no GTA V Profile in AMD 15.7, yet states there is one when selecting GTAV.exe

- Massive hiccups with crossfire - very high settings on 1080p.

- Force Single GPU allows the game to run much more smoother but on lower settings

- Single GPU doesn't run at full speed. Hitting 100% load the gpu only runs 600-700Mhz

2015 is the year of disappointment with crossfire. Assetto Corsa, pCars and GTAV are the only games I bought and all lead to problems.


----------



## Smanci

Oh man it's silky smooth now... I even got an fps boost allowing to play at locked 72fps in the downtown area


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I heard turning off autosave works for some, not for me though.


I'll try that tonight.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> If this doesnt fix your issue and you dont mind vsync, turn vsync on which can also fix your issue.


But I love Gsync and more than 60fps! :/
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Menu is capped @ 30fps for me besides, what do you do at that menu anyway other than click play?


Changing graphical settings every so often and marking waypoints on the map.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> - no GTA V Profile in AMD 15.7, yet states there is one when selecting GTAV.exe
> 
> - Massive hiccups with crossfire - very high settings on 1080p.
> 
> - Force Single GPU allows the game to run much more smoother but on lower settings
> 
> - Single GPU doesn't run at full speed. Hitting 100% load the gpu only runs 600-700Mhz
> 
> 2015 is the year of disappointment with crossfire. Assetto Corsa, pCars and GTAV are the only games I bought and all lead to problems.


Idk, the game runs above 60 FPS 75% of the time for me with just a single R9-290 running all Very High, Softer Shadows, Ultra Post FX, Long Shadows and HD Streaming ON, and frame scaling on 1.25.

I get how you feel though, If I purchased a second 290 I would want every single game to run at almost double the FPS regardless of how the game is coded or if I have CF profiles or not, and have absolutely no micro stuttering either. Unfortunately, that's not the case and it's why I stay away from CF.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'll try that tonight.
> But I love Gsync and more than 60fps! :/
> Changing graphical settings every so often and marking waypoints on the map.


Why would you need to mark waypoints? Gameworld isnt that large and just use Extended map or press M and mark your waypoint.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I'll try that tonight.
> But I love Gsync and more than 60fps! :/
> Changing graphical settings every so often and marking waypoints on the map.
> 
> 
> 
> Why would you need to mark waypoints? Gameworld isnt that large and just use Extended map or press M and mark your waypoint.
Click to expand...

Why can't he use waypoints? The menu is bugged for some and it should be fixed, no excuses. On top of that, sometimes you can't be bothered to remember every location in the game.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Why can't he use waypoints? The menu is bugged for some and it should be fixed, no excuses. On top of that, sometimes you can't be bothered to remember every location in the game.


What do you need waypoints to?

Ammo?
Clothes?
Modshop?

They're everywhere and not hard to find.

Menu bugged for some, how?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What do you need waypoints to?
> 
> Ammo?
> Clothes?
> Modshop?
> 
> They're everywhere and not hard to find.
> 
> Menu bugged for some, how?


Posted earlier
Quote:


> We're talking about the pause menu when you get into story mode. In my experience, simply navigating through it will sometimes cause it to load slowly, as if the game is running at 2 FPS. Other people have reported it being an issue as well and this actually wasn't an issue for me when I was running a 7850.


Waypoints to easter eggs, hiding spots, tennis, golf, any activity really. There are more you can't set via interaction menu that I didn't list.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Posted earlier
> Waypoints to easter eggs, hiding spots, tennis, golf, any activity really. There are more you can't set via interaction menu that I didn't list.


I said M not Pause Menu.

Anyway, why do you need waypoint to tennis theres like a chunk of them at NW LS. Can spot them from across the city.
Hiding spots for what? Cops? Theres tunnels and underpasses everywhere. Not hard to find either.
Golf theres only one location and its basicly next to tennis.

Easter egg waypoints? Why would there be waypoints directly to easter eggs lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Shoot on PS3 version I accidentally found "No country" easter egg with Franklin. That was a nice bonus. Didn't once use a waypoint.









Can't wait to get my sig rig up and GTA:V running on it.









~Ceadder


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Posted earlier
> Waypoints to easter eggs, hiding spots, tennis, golf, any activity really. There are more you can't set via interaction menu that I didn't list.
> 
> 
> 
> I said M not Pause Menu.
> 
> Anyway, why do you need waypoint to tennis theres like a chunk of them at NW LS. Can spot them from across the city.
> Hiding spots for what? Cops? Theres tunnels and underpasses everywhere. Not hard to find either.
> Golf theres only one location and its basicly next to tennis.
> 
> Easter egg waypoints? Why would there be waypoints directly to easter eggs lol
Click to expand...

What do you use to set waypoints that aren't in the interaction menu? The map in the pause menu. If people want to use it, it should work all the time, and just because you can remember locations you want in the game, doesn't mean other people have the time to do so, as they have more important things to do. You do this every post, and your mentality is always the same. "If I have problems, everyone else does. If I can remember everything, so can everyone else. If I don't need to mark waypoints, no one else does." With the mindset you have, you have completely missed the point I've been trying to make to you for the past two posts, which, if you need it simplified, is vital parts of a game should always work properly. The pause menu is a vital part, which includes the full map.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> What do you use to set waypoints that aren't in the interaction menu? The map in the pause menu. If people want to use it, it should work all the time, and just because you can remember locations you want in the game, doesn't mean other people have the time to do so, as they have more important things to do. You do this every post, and your mentality is always the same. "If I have problems, everyone else does. If I can remember everything, so can everyone else. If I don't need to mark waypoints, no one else does." With the mindset you have, you have completely missed the point I've been trying to make to you for the past two posts, which, if you need it simplified, is vital parts of a game should always work properly. The pause menu is a vital part, which includes the full map.


I dont need waypoints, the city doesnt have much to do, really, and the locales you may go to are so easy to find you could do it without HUD.. I dont suffer from poor local sense/sense of direction.

"dont have the time to do so" If you have time to game you have time to drive. Heck you waste more time setting up a waypoint than just driving to the location.

How hard is it to drive to NW LS if you want Tennis or Golf? Its less than a 30s drive across LS and all icons appear on minimap.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you've ever played San Andreas, you pretty much know the GTA:V maps. Yeah they expanded the maps of the latter, but they're still remarkably easy to navigate.









~Ceadder


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you've ever played San Andreas, you pretty much know the GTA:V maps. Yeah they expanded the maps of the latter, but they're still remarkably easy to navigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Well GTA V is missing San Fierro and Las Venturas. I wonder if GTA 6 will be San Fierro or Venturas.. sure hope its not another "Libery City".. although Vice City would be neat in the scale of GTA V.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you've ever played San Andreas, you pretty much know the GTA:V maps. Yeah they expanded the maps of the latter, but they're still remarkably easy to navigate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well GTA V is missing San Fierro and Las Venturas. I wonder if GTA 6 will be San Fierro or Venturas.. sure hope its not another "Libery City".. although Vice City would be neat in the scale of GTA V.
Click to expand...

I was a bit bummed that I couldn't hit Las Venturas and their slots. Would've made a great heist point too. But not even SA realized that bit of potential. In fact nothing prior to IV realized a heist potential and even that one was limited to a bank heist.









I think that since there is an airport that R* would be smart to sell an update for V and include the missing maps. California w/o San Francisco is like San Diego without TJ.









~Ceadder


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Posted earlier
> Waypoints to easter eggs, hiding spots, tennis, golf, any activity really. There are more you can't set via interaction menu that I didn't list.
> 
> 
> 
> I said M not Pause Menu.
> 
> Anyway, why do you need waypoint to tennis theres like a chunk of them at NW LS. Can spot them from across the city.
> Hiding spots for what? Cops? Theres tunnels and underpasses everywhere. Not hard to find either.
> Golf theres only one location and its basicly next to tennis.
> 
> Easter egg waypoints? Why would there be waypoints directly to easter eggs lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What do you use to set waypoints that aren't in the interaction menu? The map in the pause menu. If people want to use it, it should work all the time, and just because you can remember locations you want in the game, doesn't mean other people have the time to do so, as they have more important things to do. You do this every post, and your mentality is always the same. "If I have problems, everyone else does. If I can remember everything, so can everyone else. If I don't need to mark waypoints, no one else does." With the mindset you have, you have completely missed the point I've been trying to make to you for the past two posts, which, if you need it simplified, is vital parts of a game should always work properly. The pause menu is a vital part, which includes the full map.
Click to expand...

Just don't feed the fire, his game is working fine so he doesn't care about the rest of us. He has made that quite clear. I agree ALL Parts of the the game should work, otherwise it's not really a finished game.


----------



## Ceadderman

I dunno maybe drive round a bit, open up the map and get acquainted with the locals. That's what I recommend.

Not that I condemn anyone for using waypoints. I just find that my gaming experience is better when I know where I am going and how to use the environment to EnE my enemies and kill them if necessary.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Crop duster airfield has sandrail missions where you have to keep your wits about you to get the package back, I go where the chase cars cannot follow. So I can make the most from completing the missions.



~Ceadder


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Just don't feed the fire, his game is working fine so he doesn't care about the rest of us. He has made that quite clear. I agree ALL Parts of the the game should work, otherwise it's not really a finished game.


I gave up. BRB going to memorize every aspect of every game I play because it'll make life easier if I don't have to open a map.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What do you need waypoints to?


Random locations, fastest route to vehicle locations in heist etc.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What do you need waypoints to?


Other players that are across the map and aren't specific about where I should meet them


----------



## huzzug

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> What do you need waypoints to?
> 
> 
> 
> Other players that are across the map and aren't specific about where I should meet them they are chilling out
Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Random locations, fastest route to vehicle locations in heist etc.


Fastest route to vehicle locations. Solution: M - Arrowkey-> enter BOOM done.

"random locations" its not random if you set a waypoint.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I gave up. BRB going to memorize every aspect of every game I play because it'll make life easier if I don't have to open a map.


Do you need a map to navigate your own town IRL? Every part of the City has its own look and feel to it. And theres like 3 gunshops in LS, not hard to find. 2 mod shops in LS, not hard to find.
Tennis/Golf at same location always once you've been there you cant forget where its at... what else is there? Clothes shops? Theyre everywhere. Grocery stores? Theyre everywhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Other players that are across the map and aren't specific about where I should meet them


Use minimap?


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Use minimap?


Not if I'm at my apartments in eclipse and they're in paleto or on chilliad


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Do you need a map to navigate your own town IRL?* Every part of the City has its own look and feel to it. And theres like 3 gunshops in LS, not hard to find. 2 mod shops in LS, not hard to find.
> Tennis/Golf at same location always once you've been there you cant forget where its at... what else is there? Clothes shops? Theyre everywhere. Grocery stores? Theyre everywhere.


BRB going to memorize where everything in my town is at cause if I use a map/GPS then I'm apparently doing it wrong.

Srsly though, all I asked is if there was a fix for the start menu getting locked up. Not a lecture on how I don't need to use the start menu at all and I need to just remember where everything is at or drive towards a general direction in the hopes that I'll be able to find what I'm looking for.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Fastest route to vehicle locations. Solution: M - Arrowkey-> enter BOOM done.*


Fastest route isn't always the first route that it gives you actually. It gives you the shortest route, but not always the fastest. Sometimes the shortest routes have way more turns than the fastest route









I hardly ever use the big map just because I know it too well, but for things like 50 stunt jumps and what not, that's what I would use it for. Point is, people obviously feel the need to use it. When people hit ESC to look at the map, it shouldn't lag.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Not if I'm at my apartments in eclipse and they're in paleto or on chilliad


Why would you need your map to "meet up" if you're at apartment?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> BRB going to memorize where everything in my town is at cause if I use a map/GPS then I'm apparently doing it wrong.
> 
> Srsly though, all I asked is if there was a fix for the start menu getting locked up. Not a lecture on how I don't need to use the start menu at all and I need to just remember where everything is at or drive towards a general direction in the hopes that I'll be able to find what I'm looking for.


So you dont actually know where the local grocery store is?
In LS theres like 4 things to "memorize"

Modshop.
Clothes.
Ammo.
Tennis/Golf.

And these ^ are all rather close together at nw/central LS..

Thats literaly it.

Start menu? M isnt a start menu,.

Do you need a huge map to navigate a Battlefield map? Do you setup waypoints?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Fastest route isn't always the first route that it gives you actually. It gives you the shortest route, but not always the fastest. Sometimes the shortest routes have way more turns than the fastest route
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I hardly ever use the big map just because I know it too well, but for things like 50 stunt jumps and what not, that's what I would use it for. Point is, people obviously feel the need to use it. When people hit ESC to look at the map, it shouldn't lag.


By the time you've "set up a route" via the Big Map and not followed waypoints you could've Hit M and followed the route and be halfway there by the time you're done in the big map.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you need your map to "meet up" if you're at apartment?


If I'm at my ap, and i want to go find someone in Paleto, I'm going to set a waypoint.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> If I'm at my ap, and i want to go find someone in Paleto, I'm going to set a waypoint.


Why? Cant you find Paleto from Eclipse? You have a bloody highway leading there basicly starting underneath Eclipse.


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> Latest patch seemed to have fixed my frame drops. Not dropping below 100fps with a single Titan X and most settings turned up.
> 
> *I still experience the laggy start menu pretty often. Anyone know of a fix for that?*
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *Menu is capped @ 30fps for me besides, what do you do at that menu anyway other than click play?*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> *Changing graphical settings every so often and marking waypoints on the map.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you need to mark waypoints? Gameworld isnt that large and *just use Extended map or press M and mark your waypoint.*


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> *I said M not Pause Menu.*
> 
> Anyway, why do you need waypoint to tennis theres like a chunk of them at NW LS. Can spot them from across the city.
> Hiding spots for what? Cops? Theres tunnels and underpasses everywhere. Not hard to find either.
> Golf theres only one location and its basicly next to tennis.
> 
> Easter egg waypoints? Why would there be waypoints directly to easter eggs lol


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> BRB going to memorize where everything in my town is at cause if I use a map/GPS then I'm apparently doing it wrong.
> 
> Srsly though, all I asked is if there was a fix for the *start menu* getting locked up. Not a lecture on how I don't need to use the start menu at all and I need to just remember where everything is at or drive towards a general direction in the hopes that I'll be able to find what I'm looking for.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why would you need your map to "meet up" if you're at apartment?
> So you dont actually know where the local grocery store is?
> In LS theres like 4 things to "memorize"
> 
> Modshop.
> Clothes.
> Ammo.
> Tennis/Golf.
> 
> And these ^ are all rather close together at nw/central LS..
> 
> Thats literaly it.
> 
> *Start menu? M isnt a start menu,.*
> 
> Do you need a huge map to navigate a Battlefield map? Do you setup waypoints?
> By the time you've "set up a route" via the Big Map and not followed waypoints you could've Hit M and followed the route and be halfway there by the time you're done in the big map.


I was talking about the START MENU the ENTIRE TIME. You're the dude that kept saying M.

Just because YOU only have _four_ things to _literally_ memorize doesn't mean those are the only places people actually want to go.

YOU are the individual that keeps assuming that is all EVERYONE needs. I never said anything about marking waypoints to the more common places you visit in the game. I just said waypoints.

Lastly, did I ever mention needing a map to go to my local grocery store? You said navigating the town. Not everyone lives like you and only visits _literally four_ places IRL and plays a huge game like GTA V to only go to _literally four_ places in it.


----------



## Jixr

Not sure if its the recent patches or upgrading to windows 10, but this game is much less choppy than it was last time I played about 2 weeks ago.Glad to see.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Why? Cant you find Paleto from Eclipse? You have a bloody highway leading there basicly starting underneath Eclipse.


But i need to figure out where exactly they are.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pikaru*
> 
> I was talking about the START MENU the ENTIRE TIME. You're the dude that kept saying M.
> 
> Just because YOU only have _four_ things to _literally_ memorize doesn't mean those are the only places people actually want to go.
> 
> YOU are the individual that keeps assuming that is all EVERYONE needs. I never said anything about marking waypoints to the more common places you visit in the game. I just said waypoints.
> 
> Lastly, did I ever mention needing a map to go to my local grocery store? You said navigating the town. Not everyone lives like you and only visits _literally four_ places IRL and plays a huge game like GTA V to only go to _literally four_ places in it.


Which part of
"Originally Posted by hamzta09 View Post

Why would you need to mark waypoints? Gameworld isnt that large and just use Extended map or press M and mark your waypoint."
did you not understand?









Why do you need waypoints to go to your friends? Use the extended map.

I can navigate stockholm without a map.. heck no one I know uses a GPS or map and stockholm is a clusterf.

I imagine the start of your day like: GPS? Check! Map? Check! Compass? Check! Pencil? Check. Measuring stick? Check!


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> But i need to figure out where exactly they are.


You just said Paleto.

And theres a minimap for a reason.

Do you need their exact coordinates too, do you also ask them not to move while you drive there?

Must be a chore playing faster paced games for you guys on larger maps.

Get a Minimap, boom. - Tap Down on Directional Button/ or Z on keyboard, expands the minimap. Boom you can see where your friends are at. Boom, just drive. Boom you get close and boom tap it again and you see EXACTLY where they are at.


----------



## EthanKing

I use the map all the time. Even if nobody did use it, IT SHOULD STILL WORK lol.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I use the map all the time. Even if nobody did use it, IT SHOULD STILL WORK lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


It does work. Is there an official word of it, or a large thread about this "issue" ?

besides, Extended > Map


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> I use the map all the time. Even if nobody did use it, IT SHOULD STILL WORK lol.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> It does work. Is there an official word of it, or a large thread about this "issue" ?
> 
> besides, Extended > Map
Click to expand...

For me it works flawlessly but thats not the point. Someone here has an issue with their map and the response he recieved is basically "Who cares? I don't use it anyway"

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> For me it works flawlessly but thats not the point. Someone here has an issue with their map and the response he recieved is basically "Who cares? I don't use it anyway"
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Not "who cares" but "press M" or use extended minimap..... You dont need to see EXACTLY where your friends are, if you see what direction they are, thats all you need, you'll find their EXACT spot when you get there.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "random locations" its not random if you set a waypoint.


None of it is actually random, it's obviously just a description for locations that aren't a permanent fixture on the minimap.
Quote:


> By the time you've "set up a route" via the Big Map and not followed waypoints you could've Hit M and followed the route and be halfway there by the time you're done in the big map.


Don't know about you, but it only takes me a couple of seconds if ever I use it. Being marginally slower than the interactive menu doesn't mean using the map is not worthwhile, as it gives an idea of the general surroundings - valuable if you're not familiar with the area.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> None of it is actually random, it's obviously just a description for locations that aren't a permanent fixture on the minimap.
> Don't know about you, but it only takes me a couple of seconds if ever I use it. Being marginally slower than the interactive menu doesn't mean using the map is not worthwhile, as it gives an idea of the general surroundings - valuable if you're not familiar with the area.


This is GTA V:

Left, Right, Up or Down.

Need to go north? You go up. Thats how ezpz it is.


----------



## EthanKing

Each to their own, lets leave it at that!

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Pikaru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Each to their own, lets leave it at that!
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


I just went ahead and blocked him/her. It was my fault for going back and forth when they were obviously trolling and just trying to piss everyone off.

EDIT:

For those of you that are experiencing the start menu lag, the link below seems to have fixed it. It's better than turning on Vsync because I get to keep Gsync/144hz.

Here you go:

https://www.reddit.com/r/GrandTheftAutoV_PC/comments/33j352/solution_for_various_stuttering_mouse_lag_in_menu/


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> This is GTA V:
> 
> Left, Right, Up or Down.
> 
> Need to go north? You go up. Thats how ezpz it is.


Yeah, except that going in the general direction isn't quick enough, and many people don't remember where everything is. There's also the fact that the suggested routes by the game are not always the quickest, and looking at the map might help you there. Don't preach to me though, I've played enough to know the map quite well, I'm just saying that using the map method has a benefit with a 1-2 second drawback. What's the big deal?


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Yeah, except that going in the general direction isn't quick enough, and many people don't remember where everything is. There's also the fact that the suggested routes by the game are not always the quickest, and looking at the map might help you there. Don't preach to me though, I've played enough to know the map quite well, I'm just saying that using the map method has a benefit with a 1-2 second drawback. What's the big deal?


You really need to save 2 seconds going someplace? Is this your job or a hobby? Why in such a hurry? Is there a timebomb ticking you have to defuse?


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You really need to save 2 seconds going someplace? Is this your job or a hobby? Why in such a hurry? Is there a timebomb ticking you have to defuse?


Vroom vroom, I like driving my T20. I really like the Orange colour scheme I chose for mine, but would white look better? You got Social Club?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You really need to save 2 seconds going someplace? Is this your job or a hobby? Why in such a hurry? Is there a timebomb ticking you have to defuse?
> 
> 
> 
> Vroom vroom, I like driving my T20. I really like the Orange colour scheme I chose for mine, but would white look better? You got Social Club?
Click to expand...

My T20 is black and gold









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> My T20 is black and gold
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


It's a shame that R* still haven't released a faster car than the Entity/Osiris/Zentorno yet.


----------



## EthanKing

The T20 and osiris are the most fun to drive

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame that R* still haven't released a faster car than the Entity/Osiris/Zentorno yet.


The Koenigsegg Agera (Entity), Pagani Huayra (Osiris) and Zentorno (Lamborghini Sesto Elemento) are some of the fastest cars in the world. Releasing anything faster would just be too unrealistic for the type of game it's trying to be.

The only way I can see them having a faster car in the game would be if they made a Truffade Adder (Bugatti Veyron) successor prototype (the real one is rumoured to be able to do 300 mph/480kmh) gets "stolen" or something as part of a GTA Online (or even part of a new single player campaign) mission. They already did something similar with an electric motorbike as part of the heists update.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame that R* still haven't released a faster car than the Entity/Osiris/Zentorno yet.


T20 is faster.


----------



## Ceadderman

I want to see the sandrails able to be upgraded to Arial Atom R* style.









~Ceadder


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You really need to save 2 seconds going someplace? Is this your job or a hobby? Why in such a hurry? Is there a timebomb ticking you have to defuse?


No, you were the one being incessant about saving time. If you reread my post, I suggest 2 seconds is not a big deal. See your post below:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> By the time you've "set up a route" via the Big Map and not followed waypoints you could've Hit M and followed the route and be halfway there by the time you're done in the big map.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame that R* still haven't released a faster car than the Entity/Osiris/Zentorno yet.


Well, not for under 2.2 million, 1.65m if you got it during the rebate








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The Koenigsegg Agera (Entity), Pagani Huayra (Osiris) and Zentorno (Lamborghini Sesto Elemento) are some of the fastest cars in the world. Releasing anything faster would just be too unrealistic for the type of game it's trying to be.


I'd rather see them turn back the pages around a few decades, say 80s and 90s sports and supers - F40, Testarossa, 930 Turbo, Countach, XJ220, Mclaren F1 etc. I'd also like to see more love given to muscle cars to make them more interesting and useful as a freeroam car (maybe better armour, supercharging etc) as I enjoy driving them.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame that R* still haven't released a faster car than the Entity/Osiris/Zentorno yet.


The T20 is the fastest car.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You really need to save 2 seconds going someplace? Is this your job or a hobby? Why in such a hurry? Is there a timebomb ticking you have to defuse?
> 
> 
> 
> No, you were the one being incessant about saving time. If you reread my post, I suggest 2 seconds is not a big deal. See your post below:
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> By the time you've "set up a route" via the Big Map and not followed waypoints you could've Hit M and followed the route and be halfway there by the time you're done in the big map.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> It's a shame that R* still haven't released a faster car than the Entity/Osiris/Zentorno yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Well, not for under 2.2 million, 1.65m if you got it during the rebate
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The Koenigsegg Agera (Entity), Pagani Huayra (Osiris) and Zentorno (Lamborghini Sesto Elemento) are some of the fastest cars in the world. Releasing anything faster would just be too unrealistic for the type of game it's trying to be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'd rather see them turn back the pages around a few decades, say 80s and 90s sports and supers - F40, Testarossa, 930 Turbo, Countach, XJ220, Mclaren F1 etc. I'd also like to see more love given to muscle cars to make them more interesting and useful as a freeroam car (maybe better armour, supercharging etc) as I enjoy driving them.
Click to expand...

My freeroam of choice has always been the Harley with apehangers on it. On or offroad it's quite difficult to crash. I was doing that long before the LatD version was launched.









~Ceadder


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> The T20 is the fastest car.


Overall I'd say it was, but for top speed, nope.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Overall I'd say it was, but for top speed, nope.


Its the fastest for racing so...

On a looooooooooong straight well Adder is fastest.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Its the fastest for racing so...
> 
> On a looooooooooong straight well Adder is fastest.


Nearly nothing beats a Banshee in freeroam drag races however


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nearly nothing beats a Banshee in freeroam drag races however


What about a slammed Rapid GT?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

It saddens me to see that people in our crew cheat in online









Unrelated but I finally managed to do all the elite challenges for heists. Got two t-shirts and two tattoos, totally worth.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> It saddens me to see that people in our crew cheat in online


This


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> This


Who cheats?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Who cheats?


You cheat Rub_My_turkey. Let's not bother trying to deny it either.... You would do party buses/money giving/mod people cars/etc.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Fellow members I started playing online couple of days ago but I don't see my clan OCN online?

At the moment doing missions heists and flight school etc I managed to make £1.5m

Cheating should not be allowed man spoils it for us new players

A reputable site and clan like OCN and cheating well that is bad did not expect such low action from fellow
members


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You cheat Rub_My_turkey. Let's not bother trying to deny it either.... You would do party buses/money giving/mod people cars/etc.


When was I doing that? I have a buddy who hacks, and he may have been in the lobby with us.

Edit: Is it because I have money from hackers?

Edit 2: How come none of you guys ever join missions or heists when I invite you?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> When was I doing that? I have a buddy who hacks, and he may have been in the lobby with us.
> 
> Edit: Is it because I have money from hackers?


i got money from hackers

if that counts as hacking i really dont know then


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> When was I doing that? I have a buddy who hacks, and he may have been in the lobby with us.
> 
> Edit: Is it because I have money from hackers?
> 
> Edit 2: How come none of you guys ever join missions or heists when I invite you?


It has nothing to do with you having money from cheaters. Don't even sit here and deny the fact that you cheat. I'm not the only one from OCN who has seen you cheat. You haven't logged into your Rub_My_Turkey account for quite some time as well.

Let me find the footage of you doing it, as I've got it saved somewhere. I'm sure you'll sit there and deny this too. 

"i made a custom script that gives me good mode for when **** like this happens"

Never do understand why cheaters feel the need to deny it.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It has nothing to do with you having money from cheaters. Don't even sit here and deny the fact that you cheat. I'm not the only one from OCN who has seen you cheat. You haven't logged into your Rub_My_Turkey account for quite some time as well.
> 
> Let me find the footage of you doing it, as I've got it saved somewhere. I'm sure you'll sit there and deny this too.
> 
> "i made a custom script that gives me good mode for when **** like this happens"


I've been offline since I sold my i7 and moved up to X99, and I am waiting on my new case to arrive.


----------



## el gappo

That's really sad. Oh well.

RIP







rub_my_turkey







April 2015 - July 2015


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That's really sad. Oh well.
> 
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rub_my_turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2015 - July 2015


Lol, I'll be back, but since you guys got butthurt, I'll probably leave the OCN crew. I'll miss y'all.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *el gappo*
> 
> That's really sad. Oh well.
> 
> RIP
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rub_my_turkey
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> April 2015 - July 2015
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, I'll be back, but since you guys got butthurt, I'll prevails leave the OCN crew. I'll miss y'all.
Click to expand...

We'll make our own crew, with blackjack and hookers!!

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Tennobanzai

Good to know OCN did the right thing and booted the hacker


----------



## MerkageTurk

Yes what a bunch of losers and coming here to complain such low life's


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Lol, I'll be back, but since you guys got butthurt, I'll probably leave the OCN crew. I'll miss y'all.


Since you were cheating, I don't think anyone would care if you left the OCN crew.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Since you were cheating, I don't think anyone would care if you left the OCN crew.


Dmaster made it clear that I will not be missed, but I will miss all of you guys, I liked playing with you on the seldom occasion that one of you actually joined my session.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Good to know OCN did the right thing and booted the hacker


"Hacker"

lmao some people make me cringe.


----------



## caliking420

double post


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> "Hacker"
> 
> lmao some people make me cringe.


"hacking" is obviously the new term for anyone bringing cheats/mods to an online setting. While it may not be correct, it still the new slang. No sense in putting people down for it.


----------



## gordesky1

How do i join the ocn crew? Im also a clean player so you guys know and pretty much try to report any one that cheats.

Edit just sent a request


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> How do i join the ocn crew? Im also a clean player so you guys know and pretty much try to report any one that cheats.
> 
> Edit just sent a request


http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet

Leave your GTA name here so people know your name in GTA!


----------



## Desolutional

Can I join too? Same name, level 156 (I think).


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Can I join too? Same name, level 156 (I think).


Added


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *caliking420*
> 
> "hacking" is obviously the new term for anyone bringing cheats/mods to an online setting. While it may not be correct, it still the new slang. No sense in putting people down for it.


Scripting is the correct term.


----------



## andrews2547

Or cheating.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Or cheating.


Modding would also be right.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Modding would also be right.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Modding doesn't always = cheating though.

If I replace textures (such as installing this https://www.gta5-mods.com/player/hip-hop-t-shirt-pack), I am modding, but not cheating.

The same thing could be said for scripting. I can use scripting to change the speed time goes by or even sync in-game time to my computers time, that wouldn't be cheating.


----------



## EthanKing

No but cheating is always modding/scripting. (In this case)

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> No but cheating is always modding/scripting. (In this case)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


In what case?


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> No but cheating is always modding/scripting. (In this case)
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> In what case?
Click to expand...

Cheating in Gta V..

*just to be clear I do agree that modding isn't always cheating.*

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Jixr

lol, when I feel like trolling in games ( did this all the time in bf4 when people called hax on me ), i just type "RunScript://C:Users/Jixr/Desktop/BF4/aimbot.exe"
Then quickly say "whoops, ignore that"
the chat would then blow up and lulz would be had.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Scripting is the correct term.


Cheating is the correct term. Scripting implies the person can write scripts.


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> lol, when I feel like trolling in games ( did this all the time in bf4 when people called hax on me ), i just type "RunScript://C:Users/Jixr/Desktop/BF4/aimbot.exe"
> Then quickly say "whoops, ignore that"
> the chat would then blow up and lulz would be had.


Im using that one









Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## EthanKing

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Scripting is the correct term.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheating is the correct term. Scripting implies the person can write scripts.
Click to expand...

Yeah more like copy and pasting hahaha

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Jixr

script kiddies be like


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Cheating is the correct term. Scripting implies the person can write scripts.


He said he made his own or something?


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> script kiddies be like


This made me laugh


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Cheating is the correct term. Scripting implies the person can write scripts.
> 
> 
> 
> He said he made his own or something?
Click to expand...

That he did, so I suppose the correct term would be scripting. Idk, use whatever term you like, people will know what you mean one way or the other. I do prefer the term cheating though, even if they did code/script their own.


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> That he did, so I suppose the correct term would be scripting. Idk, use whatever term you like, people will know what you mean one way or the other. I do prefer the term cheating though, even if they did code/script their own.


Well, it doesn't hurt to differentiate between those that run scripts and those that don't, since many, perhaps the majority of regular Online players have cheated at some point (by not reporting any amount of money spawned on them).


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Punter*
> 
> majority of regular Online players have cheated at some point (by not reporting any amount of money spawned on them).


Just to comment on this statement, Rockstar has basically said "Don't send us tickets reporting hacked cash being dropped on you, we can see that from our end and will take care of it if action is needed."


----------



## miraldo

Does anyone else have problems with GTAV Steam LIVE A LITTLE Achievement??

I spend 22M$ for cars, bikes. planes, boats and the bar 0-8.000.000M is not moving. Is this achievement broken?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with GTAV Steam LIVE A LITTLE Achievement??
> 
> I spend 22$ for cars, bikes. planes, boats and the bar 0-8.000.000M is not moving. Is this achievement broken?


Read the description of it carefully.

This means any vehicle released with that update. So, the kuruma, hydra, savage, valkyrie, insurgent, etc, all count toward the achievement. This cannot be achieved in SP.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with GTAV Steam LIVE A LITTLE Achievement??
> 
> I spend 22M$ for cars, bikes. planes, boats and the bar 0-8.000.000M is not moving. Is this achievement broken?


I checked mine, I've spent an easy 5-6M on heist cars alone and it hasn't progressed.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Does anyone else have problems with GTAV Steam LIVE A LITTLE Achievement??
> 
> I spend 22M$ for cars, bikes. planes, boats and the bar 0-8.000.000M is not moving. Is this achievement broken?
> 
> 
> 
> I checked mine, I've spent an easy 5-6M on heist cars alone and it hasn't progressed.
Click to expand...

Forgot to mention that the bars are broken for some achievements, itll pop once you actually reach 8m though.


----------



## miraldo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Read the description of it carefully.
> 
> This means any vehicle released with that update. So, the kuruma, hydra, savage, valkyrie, insurgent, etc, all count toward the achievement. This cannot be achieved in SP.


I know. I have already bought: Karuma(armored), Dinka Enduro, Vapid Guardian, HVY Insurgent Varian and Hydra = 4M$+ for Hesit Update Vehicles and achivment bar is not raised.


----------



## Cybertox

Waiting for Ill Gotten Gains Part 3 to be announced and then sequentially released. I need a Maybach.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Waiting for Ill Gotten Gains Part 3 to be announced and then sequentially released. I need a Maybach.


Honestly, I'm not sure there is going to be a part 3, but I could be wrong.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure there is going to be a part 3, but I could be wrong.


It's very unlikely there will be one.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Honestly, I'm not sure there is going to be a part 3, but I could be wrong.


One can hope. If not then bring us a sinple player expansion cause GTA is getting boring and Online is a failure, at least thats how I see it.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> One can hope. If not then bring us a sinple player expansion cause GTA is getting boring and Online is a failure, at least thats how I see it.


online is still hell fun for me

i just troll people with baiting vehicles with sticky bomb


----------



## BlackVenom

With the essential abandonment of SP and R*s continuing opposition to modding I think this is my last day 1 and full price GTA purchase.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> With the essential abandonment of SP and R*s continuing opposition to modding I think this is my last day 1 and full price GTA purchase.


What exactly is wrong with the modding situation? I haven't paid much attention to it.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> One can hope. If not then bring us a sinple player expansion cause GTA is getting boring and Online is a failure, at least thats how I see it.
> 
> 
> 
> online is still hell fun for me
> 
> i just troll people with baiting vehicles with sticky bomb
Click to expand...

Love me some sticky icky icky bombs.









~Ceadder


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Love me some sticky icky icky bombs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


only weapon u need


----------



## Cybertox




----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What exactly is wrong with the modding situation? I haven't paid much attention to it.


They add a load of junk code to try to stop modders from ruining Online. That junk code has also ruined performance for a lot of people.

All that code does is stop people using mods in Online for a couple of hours until the mod makers release an update. It also ruined single player modding as well for those who want things like LSPDFR who have said they are going to stop updating their mod until Rockstar stops updating GTA V


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> What exactly is wrong with the modding situation? I haven't paid much attention to it.
> 
> 
> 
> They add a load of junk code to try to stop modders from ruining Online. That junk code has also ruined performance for a lot of people.
> 
> All that code does is stop people using mods in Online for a couple of hours until the mod makers release an update. It also ruined single player modding as well for those who want things like LSPDFR who have said they are going to stop updating their mod until Rockstar stops updating GTA V
Click to expand...

The code they added didn't stop cheaters at all. The Day IGG2 released there were plenty of cheaters in the online sessions I joined.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> The code they added didn't stop cheaters at all. The Day IGG2 released there were plenty of cheaters in the online sessions I joined.


"All that code does is stop people using mods in Online for a couple of hours until the mod makers release an update."


----------



## Jixr

the worst part is every script kiddy thinks they are some god doing everyone a favor. Its not hard at all to download the stuff to do it yourself.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> the worst part is every script kiddy thinks they are some god doing everyone a favor. Its not hard at all to download the stuff to do it yourself.


Or they are completely delusional and think they are not even cheating. I shoot some guy in his savage 4 times with the heavy sniper, which is normally a 1HK, and shot a RPG at it. Before I got blown up by missiles from him I noticed it was completely chrome...I called him out for it and he was just like "Nah that's just the savage" YA...RIGHT...

Another dude is standing perfectly still on his chrome T20, probably in the trainer menu. He has a bounty on him so I take the time to put 60 bullets into his head from my special carbine. Normally just one is enough to kill someone without a helmet, but he takes a full 60 and I now know for damn sure he is a cheater. Again, called him out for it and he tells me my aim is garbage and that I should "get gud".

If there are too many cheaters in one session I just report and leave, no point in wasting time with these types of people.


----------



## feznz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> "All that code does is stop people using mods in Online for a couple of hours until the mod makers release an update."


Damm right there were 3 of playing in the weekend on a LAN night, I split up from the team and they got showered with money twice ending up with 2 million each Luckily I missed the fun

At the end they said wished I didn't pick up the money now it feels like I didn't earn their cars and apartment.


----------



## vilius572

This is probably a wrong place to ask this but maybe anyone has run into this issue? I get some weird artifacts/dots on the screen (mostly on grass and puddles)


----------



## Jixr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> Damm right there were 3 of playing in the weekend on a LAN night, I split up from the team and they got showered with money twice ending up with 2 million each Luckily I missed the fun
> 
> At the end they said wished I didn't pick up the money now it feels like I didn't earn their cars and apartment.


when that happens I just buy a cheap car, pimp it out, and re-sell it, fun way to burn through cash


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vilius572*
> 
> This is probably a wrong place to ask this but maybe anyone has run into this issue? I get some weird artifacts/dots on the screen (mostly on grass and puddles)


It appears in Ark aswell, its Next Gen gfx!


----------



## Punter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *feznz*
> 
> At the end they said wished I didn't pick up the money now it feels like I didn't earn their cars and apartment.


Well, they can grind Pacific Standard a few times to 'earn it' - currently paying 2x $ and RP.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jixr*
> 
> when that happens I just buy a cheap car, pimp it out, and re-sell it, fun way to burn through cash


60% back on the car, 50% on mods, 50% on property, 100k rims, 50k horns...it's as if Rockstar is trying to make us burn through money as quickly as possible...wonder why?


----------



## AblueXKRS




----------



## Unknownm

Finally after weeks of buying GTA V, having random skips and shudders. All solved with upgrading to 16gb ram.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Finally after weeks of buying GTA V, having random skips and shudders. All solved with upgrading to 16gb ram.


Or raising pagefile to 12-16GB.


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> Finally after weeks of buying GTA V, having random skips and shudders. All solved with upgrading to 16gb ram.
> 
> 
> 
> Or raising pagefile to 12-16GB.
Click to expand...

Man gotta love autocorret.

Raising page file did nothing for me. Having crossfire profile enabled with 8gb ram and 12gb page file (on SSD than hdd) had the same result as low page file.

Now with 16gb I can see why the game would studder**, ram reports 6-7gb usage and I'm running 1024mb page file. Keeping my vram settings under 4gb makes the game playable. I am able to select very high (textures = normal) unlike before where skips occurs on high settings.


----------



## gordesky1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet
> 
> Leave your GTA name here so people know your name in GTA!


Same name as on here Gordesky1. Sorry it took a bit long to reply back had some stuff going on lol


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gordesky1*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/crew/overclocknet
> 
> Leave your GTA name here so people know your name in GTA!
> 
> 
> 
> Same name as on here Gordesky1. Sorry it took a bit long to reply back had some stuff going on lol
Click to expand...

You might have to resend a request to join the crew. We delete requests from anyone that doesn't post their name here first.


----------



## MerkageTurk

ocn crew is never online though


----------



## Spectre-

i have only seen a couple of other ocn crew members really


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> i have only seen a couple of other ocn crew members really


I hate how R* made it so only your active crew will show you as online. I'm on, but usually running around with my RL friends in our crew. Guess I'll have to flip over to OCN more often when they aren't around.


----------



## XLifted

Maaaan, ever since this new patch the game is stuttering heavy using DirectX 11, if you change it to 10 or 10.1 it is reduced greatly.

Did Rockstar announce anything on fixing it?

I have like 100-140 FPS with my set-up but stutter is horrendous in DX11


----------



## Smanci

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Maaaan, ever since this new patch the game is stuttering heavy using DirectX 11, if you change it to 10 or 10.1 it is reduced greatly.
> 
> Did Rockstar announce anything on fixing it?
> 
> I have like 100-140 FPS with my set-up but stutter is horrendous in DX11


Use stable clocks.


----------



## XLifted

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Use stable clocks.


Oh, clocks are stable as a mothertrucker









Game is not stable now


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Smanci*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *XLifted*
> 
> Maaaan, ever since this new patch the game is stuttering heavy using DirectX 11, if you change it to 10 or 10.1 it is reduced greatly.
> 
> Did Rockstar announce anything on fixing it?
> 
> I have like 100-140 FPS with my set-up but stutter is horrendous in DX11
> 
> 
> 
> Use stable clocks.
Click to expand...

Has nothing to do with clock speeds. IGG2 update broke performance and introduced stuttering even on high end hardware.


----------



## Unknownm

The game runs great, 1080p very high + Long Shadows + High Resolution Shadows & 1.250x Scale

Issue I'm coming across is around 30minutes of gameplay both cards start throttling down to 700-900Mhz. Checked After Burner but nothing indicates it as a thermal issue , both of my cards don't even hit 60c on the core and VRM are 60c+ max. This means when it happens I have to quit GTA V, re-open and everything returns to normal for another 30 minutes









Ran Valley Benchmark for 12 hours and not once did any card throttle down core clocks. The temps hit 65c+ so there is something wrong with GTA V Crossfire profile , is anyone else having this issue?


----------



## miraldo

Is there any CAR MEET group that is not full and have active players?


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is there any CAR MEET group that is not full and have active players?


+1 to this

i am pretty keen for car meets


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> +1 to this
> 
> i am pretty keen for car meets


Same here. Maybe we should do an OCN car meet.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Same here. Maybe we should do an OCN car meet.


Wouldn't mind that if we have enough members that will get on for it.


----------



## AblueXKRS

I'm up for it!


----------



## Blze001

Well, there's 5 of us so far, maybe we should shoot for a meet sometime this weekend? I bet if we set something up and mention it in the other GTA thread, we'll get a few takers.

Just do some simple rules for the first one:

- Your favorite car
- No weapons (this includes the flare gun, even if it's really fun to play with)
- Use Lester/suicide if you get a wanted level so the cops don't mess the rest of us up
- If you grief you get the boot


----------



## AblueXKRS

Sounds good to me. I guess all we need to do is agree on a time and a place. May I suggest the center of the golf course? Nice big lawn and empty spaces to arrange our cars in. I'm good with pretty much any time.


----------



## Azefore

Rules sound good, I'll probably be good for whenever


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Since we have a good amount of people, I'm up for this aswell.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is there any CAR MEET group that is bot full and have player?


There are.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Sounds good to me. I guess all we need to do is agree on a time and a place. May I suggest the center of the golf course? Nice big lawn and empty spaces to arrange our cars in. I'm good with pretty much any time.


There are carparks and streets, beaches, airfields. Thats where the big car crews go.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Well, there's 5 of us so far, maybe we should shoot for a meet sometime this weekend? I bet if we set something up and mention it in the other GTA thread, we'll get a few takers.
> 
> Just do some simple rules for the first one:
> 
> - Your favorite car
> - No weapons (this includes the flare gun, even if it's really fun to play with)
> - Use Lester/suicide if you get a wanted level so the cops don't mess the rest of us up
> - If you grief you get the boot


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Sounds good to me. I guess all we need to do is agree on a time and a place. May I suggest the center of the golf course? Nice big lawn and empty spaces to arrange our cars in. I'm good with pretty much any time.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Azefore*
> 
> Rules sound good, I'll probably be good for whenever


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Since we have a good amount of people, I'm up for this aswell.


I'm game, now since we have a place, when shall this take place exactly?


----------



## Blze001

Weekends are best for me... what timezones do we have here? Maybe 9 EST? That'd be evening for all the other timezones.

We should probably name a host to create an invite-only lobby, then give all the RSC names to them so they can invite. My RSC the same as here.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Weekends are best for me... what timezones do we have here? Maybe 9 EST? *That'd be evening for all the other timezones.*
> 
> We should probably name a host to create an invite-only lobby, then give all the RSC names to them so they can invite. My RSC the same as here.


1am isn't exactly evening.


----------



## Azefore

7-11pm EST is doable for myself.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> 1am isn't exactly evening.


I meant to say US timezones. What local times would work for you?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I meant to say US timezones. What local times would work for you?


8pm - 10pm (3pm - 5pm EST)


----------



## Spectre-

Guys ever since the new update I can't set my game setting to anything above 60 hz ... anyone else have this problem?

Also when exactly is the car meet .. I am in australia so I'll try to log on


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Spectre-*
> 
> Guys ever since the new update I can't set my game setting to anything above 60 hz ... anyone else have this problem?
> 
> Also when exactly is the car meet .. I am in australia so I'll try to log on


You meet up in your best cars and show off.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> You meet up in your best cars and show off.


To make it less boring, you could have Dragraces and what not. On the airfields and various straights.


----------



## Blze001

Alright, let's put times in GMT, easier to coordinate. What do you guys think about 2100 (9pm) GMT on Saturday?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Alright, let's put times in GMT, easier to coordinate. What do you guys think about 2100 (9pm) GMT on Saturday?


Well that's 5PM EST so if i am free, I will be on. My RSSC ID is same as my Gamertag/PSNID.


----------



## Azefore

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Well that's 5PM EST so if i am free, I will be on. My RSSC ID is same as my Gamertag/PSNID.


5pm EST is probably fine for me, I'll hop on then unless others can't make it.


----------



## AblueXKRS

That's 2pm PST, for reference. I can't make it at that time, though.


----------



## Blze001

Are y'all in the OCN crew? If so, I'll just make a crew session and people can join in as they come on. Worst case, we kill time between mini-meets going crazy with cops or something. Username is same as here, Blze001.

EDIT: Session is up, I dunno if you can select which crew session you join... you can shoot be an RSC friend request if need be.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Hey folks. I hope no one minds me asking this question here.

Has anyone else experienced frametime spikes and stutters with GTA V? I've had it since the game was released, but it worsened dramatically when patch 1.27 was introduced to combat hackers online. It completely ruined the game. I had to reinstall to make it playable again. But after swapping my 970 to my old 770 to troubleshoot *another* problem with GTA V, I thought the frametime spikes and stuttering would go away (I had the idea that it was something to do with the 970 specifically), but it was just as bad. Anyone else experience these? If so, was there anything that helped you?

Also, what's the crew name for OCN? I'd be keen to join and have a few peeps to do missions with.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Hey folks. I hope no one minds me asking this question here.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced frametime spikes and stutters with GTA V? I've had it since the game was released, but it worsened dramatically when patch 1.27 was introduced to combat hackers online. It completely ruined the game. I had to reinstall to make it playable again. But after swapping my 970 to my old 770 to troubleshoot *another* problem with GTA V, I thought the frametime spikes and stuttering would go away (I had the idea that it was something to do with the 970 specifically), but it was just as bad. Anyone else experience these? If so, was there anything that helped you?
> 
> Also, what's the crew name for OCN? I'd be keen to join and have a few peeps to do missions with.


Have you overclocked your GPU and/or VRAM? Because that's is quite a common issue. It doesn't matter how stable your OC is, the RAGE engine doesn't like it. I got the same in GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and GTA V.

Resetting back to stock clocks fixed stuttering for me.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Hey folks. I hope no one minds me asking this question here.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced frametime spikes and stutters with GTA V? I've had it since the game was released, but it worsened dramatically when patch 1.27 was introduced to combat hackers online. It completely ruined the game. I had to reinstall to make it playable again. But after swapping my 970 to my old 770 to troubleshoot *another* problem with GTA V, I thought the frametime spikes and stuttering would go away (I had the idea that it was something to do with the 970 specifically), but it was just as bad. Anyone else experience these? If so, was there anything that helped you?
> 
> Also, what's the crew name for OCN? I'd be keen to join and have a few peeps to do missions with.


My 970 + 4770k at 1080p has no issues. I did setup the game keeping the max vram usage at or below 3.5gb.

Try turning off all the advanced graphics and see if it helps you.

I am actually able to run this game smooth on much older hardware too. It just takes a little tweaking of the settings.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Try turning off all the advanced graphics and see if it helps you.


Wont do anything.

On my 970 with spec in sig. I had everything maxed except AA @ 2x, Shadows: Softest, PostFX: Very High and Grass: High. Advanced sliders: 20-25% on Distance and 50% on Shadow Distance (no real performance impact, game looks better) Long Shadows on and streaming on.

No stutter or any issues consistent > 60-80fps @ 1080p. Lowest dips when someone uses minigun on sand (like beach) ~45.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Have you overclocked your GPU and/or VRAM? Because that's is quite a common issue. It doesn't matter how stable your OC is, the RAGE engine doesn't like it. I got the same in GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and GTA V.
> 
> Resetting back to stock clocks fixed stuttering for me.


I spent about 2-3 hours today with my (stock) 770 without a single crash, but there was still hitching present. My RAM is not overclocked, but I can try and turn it down to 1600Mhz from the stock 1866Mhz. My CPU is also very mildly overclocked at the moment.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> My 970 + 4770k at 1080p has no issues. I did setup the game keeping the max vram usage at or below 3.5gb.
> 
> Try turning off all the advanced graphics and see if it helps you.
> 
> I am actually able to run this game smooth on much older hardware too. It just takes a little tweaking of the settings.


I keep the VRAM usage below 3.5GB as well. I was aiming for 90 FPS at daytime during heavy traffic areas so that when I did venture onto grass, the FPS would not drop too far below 60 FPS. I don't have the settings at max or anywhere near it. I have a lot of stuff turned down to maintain high FPS.


----------



## andrews2547

RAGE (the game engine) doesn't like any overclocks at all.


----------



## AblueXKRS

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Hey folks. I hope no one minds me asking this question here.
> 
> Has anyone else experienced frametime spikes and stutters with GTA V? I've had it since the game was released, but it worsened dramatically when patch 1.27 was introduced to combat hackers online. It completely ruined the game. I had to reinstall to make it playable again. But after swapping my 970 to my old 770 to troubleshoot *another* problem with GTA V, I thought the frametime spikes and stuttering would go away (I had the idea that it was something to do with the 970 specifically), but it was just as bad. Anyone else experience these? If so, was there anything that helped you?
> 
> Also, what's the crew name for OCN? I'd be keen to join and have a few peeps to do missions with.


Me. I get this too. As far as I can tell there's no common in-game event, situation, or characteristics of these stuttering events. Last time I got it I was getting ~5 fps when getting glacked by police helicopters, but it happens when driving, walking, missions, anything.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Have you overclocked your GPU and/or VRAM? Because that's is quite a common issue. It doesn't matter how stable your OC is, the RAGE engine doesn't like it. I got the same in GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and GTA V.
> 
> Resetting back to stock clocks fixed stuttering for me.


I have not overclocked my video card in any way, shape, or form, even slightly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> RAGE (the game engine) doesn't like any overclocks at all.


Does this include CPU overclocks?


----------



## Ceadderman

Make page file larger? Dunno, just throwin it against the wall to see if it sticks.









~Ceadder


----------



## Unknownm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> RAGE (the game engine) doesn't like any overclocks at all.


Max payne 3 & GTAV run fine with my overclocks, this includes CPU , 2x GPUs & Ram. I am not saying it possible that a overclock could make RAGE (game engine) not like overclocks but it's not likely


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I spent about 2-3 hours today with my (stock) 770 without a single crash, but there was still hitching present. My RAM is not overclocked, but I can try and turn it down to 1600Mhz from the stock 1866Mhz. My CPU is also very mildly overclocked at the moment.
> I keep the VRAM usage below 3.5GB as well. I was aiming for 90 FPS at daytime during heavy traffic areas so that when I did venture onto grass, the FPS would not drop too far below 60 FPS. I don't have the settings at max or anywhere near it. I have a lot of stuff turned down to maintain high FPS.


All you can do really is set msaa to off and grass quality to normal to combat the dips.

Do you have pagefile on auto? This game like many other uses a huge pagfile.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Does this include CPU overclocks?


It does, yes.

Even with a 100 MHz overclock on my CPU, I had issues with GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and GTA V.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It does, yes.
> 
> Even with a 100 MHz overclock on my CPU, I had issues with GTA IV, Max Payne 3 and GTA V.


That's odd, I'm running a 600 MHz OC on my i5 and I haven't had an issue with any game, including GTA.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> That's odd, I'm running a 600 MHz OC on my i5 and I haven't had an issue with any game, including GTA.


Well then I have no idea what causes errors and glitches for me then. At even a 100MHz CPU overclock (no GPU overclock), I get all sorts of errors and glitches, but when I reset my CPU back to stock clocks, the errors and glitches go away.

GTA IV, MP3 and GTA V are the only programs where I get these errors with even minor overclocks.


----------



## Spectre-

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well then I have no idea what causes errors and glitches for me then. At even a 100MHz CPU overclock (no GPU overclock), I get all sorts of errors and glitches, but when I reset my CPU back to stock clocks, the errors and glitches go away.
> 
> GTA IV, MP3 and GTA V are the only programs where I get these errors with even minor overclocks.


thats wierd i am running my 3930k and my 970 overlcocked


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> All you can do really is set msaa to off and grass quality to normal to combat the dips.
> 
> Do you have pagefile on auto? This game like many other uses a huge pagfile.


Yeah, I have pagefile set to system managed, both on the drive that the game is installed on and the Windows drive as well.

MSAA is already off. For this game I feel FXAA looks just as good with a much lower hit on performance. Grass is on High. Very High or Ultra is too demanding.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Well then I have no idea what causes errors and glitches for me then. At even a 100MHz CPU overclock (no GPU overclock), I get all sorts of errors and glitches, but when I reset my CPU back to stock clocks, the errors and glitches go away.
> 
> GTA IV, MP3 and GTA V are the only programs where I get these errors with even minor overclocks.


I'll try no overclocks on my 4670K, but Max Payne 3 has been super stable for me. I've never had an issue with that game. Not tried GTA IV.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AblueXKRS*
> 
> Me. I get this too. As far as I can tell there's no common in-game event, situation, or characteristics of these stuttering events. Last time I got it I was getting ~5 fps when getting glacked by police helicopters, but it happens when driving, walking, missions, anything.
> I have not overclocked my video card in any way, shape, or form, even slightly.
> Does this include CPU overclocks?


My FPS remains stable, though, as far as I can tell. It's the frame times that spike to around 100-200ms every now and again. It's like a mini-freeze. It happens when I'm driving around or doing anything. I became much, much worse with the 1.27 patch. The game was unplayable then. I had reinstall, like I said. I thought the stuttering would go away, but nope, it went back to the way it was before the 1.27 patch.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, I have pagefile set to system managed, both on the drive that the game is installed on and the Windows drive as well.
> 
> MSAA is already off. For this game I feel FXAA looks just as good with a much lower hit on performance. Grass is on High. Very High or Ultra is too demanding.
> I'll try no overclocks on my 4670K, but Max Payne 3 has been super stable for me. I've never had an issue with that game. Not tried GTA IV.
> My FPS remains stable, though, as far as I can tell. It's the frame times that spike to around 100-200ms every now and again. It's like a mini-freeze. It happens when I'm driving around or doing anything. I became much, much worse with the 1.27 patch. The game was unplayable then. I had reinstall, like I said. I thought the stuttering would go away, but nope, it went back to the way it was before the 1.27 patch.


1. Game on SSD.
2. Pagefile on diff SSD.
3. Windows Managed PF.
4.
|
|
v
Quote:


> On my 970 with spec in sig. I had everything maxed except AA @ 2x, Shadows: Softest, PostFX: Very High and Grass: High. Advanced sliders: 20-25% on Distance and 50% on Shadow Distance (no real performance impact, game looks better) Long Shadows on and streaming on.
> 
> No stutter or any issues consistent > 60-80fps @ 1080p. Lowest dips when someone uses minigun on sand (like beach) ~45.


5. How in the world would FXAA look as good as MSAA when FXAA blurs the entire image making textures etc appear less sharp not to mention it doesnt actually do anything once the game is in motion?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1. Game on SSD.
> 2. Pagefile on diff SSD.
> 3. Windows Managed PF.
> 4.
> |
> |
> v
> 5. How in the world would FXAA look as good as MSAA when FXAA blurs the entire image making textures etc appear less sharp not to mention it doesnt actually do anything once the game is in motion?


I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you trying to tell me that having the game on one SSD and the pagefile on a different drive is bad? Or are you laying out what I need to do in an order? If that is the case, that is what I already have. The game is on a 500GB 850 EVO with pagefile set as system managed, while Windows is on a 120GB 840 SSD with the same. The addition of the pagefile on the gaming SSD is something I set last week. The game has been crashing since April.



For number 4, again, really not sure what you're trying to get at. Are you saying I should increase my settings to remove micro-stutters?

For number 5, I should clarify that FXAA, to me, in this game, looks fine. I prefer the extra performance rather than the extra clarity. In a fast-paced third person game, I don't see the point in MSAA, although I haven't tried MFAA yet. I don't see the point in FXAA either. I just have it on because I do notice a slight difference. Again, I'm favouring performance over graphics here. Plus, I'm not as fussed about graphics as I am about smooth performance. If I don't see the benefit, I don't see the benefit. But I shouldn't make blanket statements that FXAA is as good as MSAA.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm not sure what you mean. Are you trying to tell me that having the game on one SSD and the pagefile on a different drive is bad? Or are you laying out what I need to do in an order? If that is the case, that is what I already have. The game is on a 500GB 850 EVO with pagefile set as system managed, while Windows is on a 120GB 840 SSD with the same. The addition of the pagefile on the gaming SSD is something I set last week. The game has been crashing since April.
> 
> 
> 
> For number 4, again, really not sure what you're trying to get at. Are you saying I should increase my settings to remove micro-stutters?
> 
> For number 5, I should clarify that FXAA, to me, in this game, looks fine. I prefer the extra performance rather than the extra clarity. In a fast-paced third person game, I don't see the point in MSAA, although I haven't tried MFAA yet. I don't see the point in FXAA either. I just have it on because I do notice a slight difference. Again, I'm favouring performance over graphics here. Plus, I'm not as fussed about graphics as I am about smooth performance. If I don't see the benefit, I don't see the benefit. But I shouldn't make blanket statements that FXAA is as good as MSAA.


No, those were steps to ensure the game runs smooth.

I had my game on a 850 250GB EVO and Pagefile on a 830 128GB (Windows Managed)

Why lower the settings when that wont solve anything? The 970 is more than capable of pushing higher settings @ 1080p.

For crashing I dont know what you should do. Try windows 8.1 or 10. Different drivers.

What kind of stutter is it?


----------



## Hl86

Trevor irl.
http://thugvirals.com/florida-man-arrested-for-having-sex-with-an-alligator/


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> No, those were steps to ensure the game runs smooth.
> 
> I had my game on a 850 250GB EVO and Pagefile on a 830 128GB (Windows Managed)
> 
> Why lower the settings when that wont solve anything? The 970 is more than capable of pushing higher settings @ 1080p.
> 
> For crashing I dont know what you should do. Try windows 8.1 or 10. Different drivers.
> 
> What kind of stutter is it?


I have the pagefile on a separate drive (Windows drive/Windows managed).

I did initially lower the settings to see if it prevented the stuttering, but when it didn't, I found that I preferred the higher frame rates anyway, and I didn't notice the graphical difference, so I left it as it was. I was too caught up playing the game and crashing all the time to worry about how good the game looked.









I'm pretty sure it's the GPU. After multiple different driver installations, the only way I've fixed it (so far) is with a different GPU. For everyone else, one of the only consistent fixes (but not without exceptions) is to underclock the card. This tells me there is a particular line or section of code in the game that does not like a particular batch of silicon. The game is unstable, but with a stable card should be fine. The card is stable, but only with a stable game. When you add a dodgy GTA V to a dodgy GPU, you have instability. That's my theory.

I am going to be upgrading to W10 soon, but I'm not banking on it fixing the problem. I've seen others who updated to a new operating system still experiencing the crash.


----------



## Ceadderman

If you have any concerns at all about your privacy and know anything about how "unhackable" Windows isn't, I would suggest holding off the upgrade/clean install. My









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

If you have any privacy concerns, you shouldn't be on the internet at all.


----------



## Ceadderman

That's laughs.









~Ceadder


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> If you have any concerns at all about your privacy and know anything about how "unhackable" Windows isn't, I would suggest holding off the upgrade/clean install. My
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Going to be eventually upgrading. I have no reason to right now, though. I'm happy with Windows 7 and feel Windows 10 is simply an inevitable future upgrade. There is nothing that it offers that I absolutely have to have right now.


----------



## PedroC1999

Anybody have performance issues since updating GTA? Had to drop down to 1080p as the FPS was rock bottom


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Anybody have performance issues since updating GTA? Had to drop down to 1080p as the FPS was rock bottom


Its been this way for awhile now. Some have stuttering issues, others have low fps, and some have no issues at all. The last two major updates are the culprits.


----------



## Cybertox

Yeah the performance in GTA V has been awful. Hitching, stuttering, fps drops etc.
Kind of pathetic considering the fact that they have delayed the game so many times yet still werent able to provide a well performing game without issues.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I had to reinstall the game after patch 1.27. I heard the patch was to prevent online hackers, which is fair enough and I appreciate Rockstar doing it, but it completely ruined the game for me, which is ironic. I fixed it (at least that part) by reinstalling the game. As much as I love Rockstar and the games they make, and as much as I adore the world they've created, GTA V on PC is without a doubt the worst PC gaming experience I've ever had. I've never had this many problems with any other game ever.


----------



## FEAR.

Mine was stuttering badly since release but I did a fresh windows 10 install and put GTA5 on the SSD and it's running perfectly now.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah the performance in GTA V has been awful. Hitching, stuttering, fps drops etc.
> Kind of pathetic considering the fact that they have delayed the game so many times yet still werent able to provide a well performing game without issues.


Runs fine.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Runs fine.


Not really.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Not really.


Asus Radeon R9 290X
Western Digital Black
Western Digital Black

Theres your problem.


----------



## andrews2547

It runs perfectly fine for me if I don't overclock.


----------



## hamzta09

Did any of you consider that stutter could be caused by Mechanical HDD?

Anyway I remember some users got rid of stutter going from Win7 to Win8/8.1 and some Win7 to Win10.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Asus Radeon R9 290X
> Western Digital Black
> Western Digital Black
> 
> Theres your problem.


Well, sorry then, not everyone can throw thousands of bucks at computer hardware on a regular basis. I am not going to spend 1200 CHF on a 980Ti and a new SSD just to play this unoptimized stuttery mess.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Asus Radeon R9 290X
> Western Digital Black
> Western Digital Black
> 
> Theres your problem.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, sorry then, not everyone can throw thousands of bucks at computer hardware on a regular basis. I am not going to spend 1200 CHF on a 980Ti and a new SSD just to play this unoptimized stuttery mess.
Click to expand...

and even then you still might have issues. Its not your computer hardware that is the issue anyways.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well, sorry then, not everyone can throw thousands of bucks at computer hardware on a regular basis. I am not going to spend 1200 CHF on a 980Ti and a new SSD just to play this unoptimized stuttery mess.


my alt machine (lament box in sig) has a fx8300 + 3gb gtx 580 and runs this game 65-75fps smooth as can be.

You obviously have something setup wrong, faulty component or need to reinstall your OS.

This is one of the more optimized games I have seen. It can be tweaked to run well on very cheap hardware.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my alt machine (lament box in sig) has a fx8300 + 3gb gtx 580 and runs this game 65-75fps smooth as can be.
> 
> You obviously have something setup wrong, faulty component or need to reinstall your OS.
> 
> This is one of the more optimized games I have seen. It can be tweaked to run well on very cheap hardware.


While this may be true, it is frustrating having to reinstall Windows when no other game experiences the stuttering. Also, GTA V, despite all its amazing lack of visual bugs, has many game-breaking bugs I'm continuously finding. Yesterday I sat in a stuck loading screen while I could hear all the other players completing the mission. I had to leave and join a new session. Players are still randomly being dropped. I could be playing in Freemode and suddenly every player will get dropped and I'll be left in an empty session. I imagine that everyone sees the same thing. This happens pretty much every day.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Did any of you consider that stutter could be caused by Mechanical HDD?
> 
> Anyway I remember some users got rid of stutter going from Win7 to Win8/8.1 and some Win7 to Win10.


Brand-new 850 EVO 500GB that only has GTA V on it. Still stutters.







Reinstallation, still stutters. Different GPU, still stutters. Changing settings, still stutters. I will upgrading to W10 later this year, but until then I may reinstall Windows 7. I imagine it will fix the stuttering, but it might not.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> my alt machine (lament box in sig) has a fx8300 + 3gb gtx 580 and runs this game 65-75fps smooth as can be.
> 
> You obviously have something setup wrong, faulty component or need to reinstall your OS.
> 
> This is one of the more optimized games I have seen. It can be tweaked to run well on very cheap hardware.


Yeah, every single game installed on my computer except GTA V runs properly, the problem is definitely my rig and not the game









Dont forget that I am running the game at 2560x1440.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> and even then you still might have issues. Its not your computer hardware that is the issue anyways.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Well, sorry then, not everyone can throw thousands of bucks at computer hardware on a regular basis. I am not going to spend 1200 CHF on a 980Ti and a new SSD just to play this unoptimized stuttery mess.


Have you even read this thread? I had a 970 and I played it bloody fine with no stuttering on Win8.1 with settings way higher than some of you people with same HW (performance wise)

So yes its your configs that suck terribly or you've done something with your software causing the issues.

HDD + Game heavily reliant on streaming game content = BAD.
Its like pure logic.

Bet you enjoy those 5 minute loadingscreens.


----------



## andrews2547

Assetto Corsa doesn't stream content. It loads it as you "start" it from the selection menus.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Assetto Corsa doesn't stream content. It loads it as you "start" it from the selection menus.


Yeah that might be true as the circuits arent that big. But that is not common for a racing game as generally most stream content as you drive, all NFS games do so. Never had issues with those games, no stuttering or hitching. The only game in which I experience the same is Far Cry 4 but that is just a crappy ubisoft port.

All Test Drive Unlimited games streamed content as well, none of those had stuttering or hitching.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Story mode loads up in one minute from the main menu. I have played multiple games which stream a lot of data and never had issues, those include Just Cause 2, Assetto Corsa, Mafia II, Grid 2 and NFS. You are obviously an incompetent troll so I am not even going to bother with you. I feel my IQ decreasing whenever I converse with you.


Its obvious you've never played GTA 5 on an SSD.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah that might be true as the circuits arent that big. But that is not common for a racing game as generally most stream content as you drive, all NFS games do so. Never had issues with those games, no stuttering or hitching. The only game in which I experience the same is Far Cry 4 but that is just a crappy ubisoft port.
> 
> All Test Drive Unlimited games streamed content as well, none of those had stuttering or hitching.


None of the games you mentioned even come close in terms of # of things that happen simultaneously in GTA 5.

Its time you get an SSD.

And Assetto, what a joke, comparing a circuit racer to a huge open world game with thousands of things that can happen at any one time.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> None of the games you mentioned even come close in terms of # of things that happen simultaneously in GTA 5.
> 
> Its time you get an SSD.
> 
> And Assetto, what a joke, comparing a circuit racer to a huge open world game with thousands of things that can happen at any one time.


I guess you never played Just Cause 2.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> I guess you never played Just Cause 2.


I've played it. Looked dated the moment it was released, it has little to nothing going on in the world, worst physics of all time and also worst handling/driving controls of all time.

Its literally the game of Brown & Green.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> Yeah, every single game installed on my computer except GTA V runs properly, the problem is definitely my rig and not the game
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dont forget that I am running the game at 2560x1440.


Some of the games settings cause huge performance drops. Mostly msaa and the advanced settings. Im sure you already tried tweaking those though.

I have only tested it at 1080 or below. A lot of sites benched it at 4k though and no one reported "stutters".

Have you tested this "stuttery mess" on any other rig besides your perfect 1440p gaming rig?

Not trying to have a tone or anything it just seems like you are quik to blame the game. I have it running on 4 completely different rigs with no issues.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> I've played it. Looked dated the moment it was released, it has little to nothing going on in the world, worst physics of all time and also worst handling/driving controls of all time.
> 
> Its literally the game of Brown & Green.


GTA V is a tiny village compared to the isles of Just Cause 2, JC2 has a lot more vehicular density, especially aerial ones, also there are a lot more pedestrians in cities. Game looks better than GTA V in some scenarios. Take water for comparison, GTA Vs water is an utter joke compared to the visuals of the water in JC2. GTA V beats JC2 only in terms of vehicle models and shaders/shadows while vegetation, water, effects, animations and textures are significantly better in JC2. Got to agree about the cars handling though.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> GTA V is a tiny village compared to the isles of Just Cause 2, JC2 has a lot more vehicular density, especially aerial ones, also there are a lot more pedestrians in cities. Game looks better than GTA V in some scenarios. Take water for comparison, GTA Vs water is an utter joke compared to the visuals of the water in JC2. GTA V beats JC2 only in terms of vehicle models and shaders/shadows while vegetation, water, effects, animations and textures are significantly better in JC2 Got to agree about the cars handling though.


You're hilarious bro.

You've clearly not played JC2 for a loooong time cause your memory of the game is extremely skewed.


----------



## Cybertox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> You're hilarious bro.
> 
> You've clearly not played JC2 for a loooong time cause your memory of the game is extremely skewed.


Typical trolls answer when he runs out of excuses, last time I played Just Cause 2 was last winter.


----------



## Blze001

If I were to hazard a guess, I'd say something about GTA V doesn't like his Radeon. Have you tried different drivers? Maybe older ones will work better...

I'm basing my guess on the fact that most who are saying "GTA V has no issues" are using nVidia cards, while many people who say "GTA V has issues" are using AMD cards.


----------



## andrews2547

JC2 is far from ugly, but the only one of those screenshots where it looks better than GTA V is the water comparison abd that would most likely be because of the in game weather.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Guess not, just 3 people going back and forth, gosh reminds me of the good ol' days on OCN...


Except the good ol' days had more people to fight and bicker with, and it didn't always lead to a type of argument you would find in a high school.

As for the water quality, I think both JC2 and GTAV look amazing. Trying to aim at AIs on boats in GTAV is rather annoying with all the waves though.


----------



## Blze001

Anyway, GTA screenshots to try and yank this thread out of it's flat spin. Yes, I know these aren't max settings. No, I don't care.









Easy way to avoid jets on Prison Heist


Day at the beach


Dudebro parking


'MURICA!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

From my experience, I have found GTA V to be highly unstable. I don't know why specifically, and neither does anyone else here. Considering I do not have any issues with other benchmarks, games, or applications, I predict there is a particular line or section of coding within GTA V that does not pair well with my particular installation of Windows, list of applications and settings, and my particular hardware. The outright claim that the issue of stuttering is undoubtedly because of a HDD is quite possible, but it's also arrogant and ignores the myriad of other possibilities.

Here is my experience: Before patch 1.27, game stuttered due to poor frame times, but was playable on HDD. Game was unplayable after patch 1.27. Reinstalled game on brand-new SSD. Game still stutters, but is now playable again. However, game still crashes, game still has game-breaking bugs, and game still has unpredictable and unstable servers, although it has improved a massive amount. Why is this? Is it the game? Yes. Is it my operating system? Yes. Is it my hardware? Yes. It is all these things. Do you know which specifically? No. Unless you can provide evidence, stop presuming you do.

I'm sorry I don't trust you because you say it with authority, but I don't trust you.









Also, GTA V offers sharper textures, more lighting effects, greater level of detail, improved physics, etc. Just Cause 2 is set in a paradise island. GTA V is set in Los Angeles.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> However, game still crashes,
> game still has game-breaking bugs,
> and game still has unpredictable and unstable servers, although it has improved a massive amount.


1. Does it do that on stock?
2. Like what?
3. Havent really had an issue since april.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> 1. Does it do that on stock?
> 2. Like what?
> 3. Havent really had an issue since april.


1. Yes, at stock. Also with modified BIOS' to help stabilise highest voltages.
2. Like yesterday when I was in constant loading suspense with nothing happening while my team mates were all scrambling to their cars and shooting NPC's. Like about a month ago when the hud disappeared and we couldn't complete the mission. Like the other day when a user was dropped from a server during a heist and the content was ruined. Like when the Gang Burrito would not move in The Pacific Standard setup mission about three weeks ago and everyone had to restart. Like when the planes would not register as landed in a mission and we had to restart.
3. I don't have the best connection, admittedly, but I don't have issues with other online games. I recognise that GTA V is a far bigger game than CS:GO or Black Ops, but it hasn't just been me that has issues connecting and remaining in the server. If you've not had any issues since April, I would consider that fortunate, personally.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

I think I'd like to clarify something. Based on what I've been reading so far in this thread, a few of you here think that you need to defend an excellent game. You don't. I adore GTA V. I think Rockstar did a phenomenal job optimizing the game, creating a vast and thoroughly engrossing world, offering huge amounts of variety, amazing customization to your character and vehicles, practically removed all visual bugs, texture pop-ins, etc. They made one of my all-time favourite games that I have spent over €200 on collectively. I bought a brand-new graphics card for it specifically. I have played it more than I've played any other game. You do not need to defend the game because my experience is not the same as yours. This is nothing more than, my experience is different than yours. And that's OK. *hugs*


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Guess not, just 3 people going back and forth, gosh reminds me of the good ol' days on OCN...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except the good ol' days had more people to fight and bicker with, and it didn't always lead to a type of argument you would find in a high school.
> 
> As for the water quality, I think both JC2 and GTAV look amazing. Trying to aim at AIs on boats in GTAV is rather annoying with all the waves though.
Click to expand...

True dat boo, true dat.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I think I'd like to clarify something. Based on what I've been reading so far in this thread, a few of you here think that you need to defend an excellent game. You don't. I adore GTA V. I think Rockstar did a phenomenal job optimizing the game, creating a vast and thoroughly engrossing world, offering huge amounts of variety, amazing customization to your character and vehicles, practically removed all visual bugs, texture pop-ins, etc. They made one of my all-time favourite games that I have spent over €200 on collectively. I bought a brand-new graphics card for it specifically. I have played it more than I've played any other game. You do not need to defend the game because my experience is not the same as yours. This is nothing more than, my experience is different than yours. And that's OK. *hugs*


Oh their is lots of things wrong with GTA, JC, COD, BF, BAK. But the thing is, all those games play perfect on Somebody's rig, but not all.

*There is literally MILLIONS of PC software and hardware combo's....the fact GTA and other games play at all is a dam miracle these days.*


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> True dat boo, true dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh their is lots of things wrong with GTA, JC, COD, BF, BAK. But the thing is, all those games play perfect on Somebody's rig, but not all.
> 
> *There is literally MILLIONS of PC software and hardware combo's....the fact GTA and other games play at all is a dam miracle these days.*


True dat.









Which is why I don't agree with blanket statements that assume the problems are due to this, that, or the other, without actually knowing for sure. Assumptions and guesses, under the guise of authority and brazenness.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> True dat boo, true dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh their is lots of things wrong with GTA, JC, COD, BF, BAK. But the thing is, all those games play perfect on Somebody's rig, but not all.
> 
> *There is literally MILLIONS of PC software and hardware combo's....the fact GTA and other games play at all is a dam miracle these days.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I don't agree with blanket statements that assume the problems are due to this, that, or the other, without actually knowing for sure. Assumptions and guesses, under the guise of authority and brazenness.
Click to expand...

I see posts on reddit very often about "low FPS" this or "stutter" that, mostly after the last two patches. I know people who have issues with the game and those who don't, all have varying hardware and software, there is also a mix of those who run on an SSD and those running on an HDD.

If I was the only one having a stuttering issue with GTAV right now, I wouldn't go out and say "Game is broken, rockstar pls fix" because after looking through posts and threads I would get a clue and realize it either is a software or hardware related issue on my end. It goes both ways as well. If GTAV is running butter smooth for me but no one else can manage to play it at over 15 Frames a second. I'm not gonna say "game is fine for me, fix your rig." which is basically what the entire argument was about.

I don't really know where I was trying to go with this. Guess I'm just utterly bored and wanted to add to the discussion. So, I guess I'll finish with this if anyone is interested, I have mentioned this type of thing before though. http://gtaforums.com/topic/812462-cause-of-stutter-identified/ and yes it doesn't apply to everyone, but if anyone (namely cybertox) wants to try it out they are welcome to.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> True dat boo, true dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh their is lots of things wrong with GTA, JC, COD, BF, BAK. But the thing is, all those games play perfect on Somebody's rig, but not all.
> 
> *There is literally MILLIONS of PC software and hardware combo's....the fact GTA and other games play at all is a dam miracle these days.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True dat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which is why I don't agree with blanket statements that assume the problems are due to this, that, or the other, without actually knowing for sure. Assumptions and guesses, under the guise of authority and brazenness.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I see posts on reddit very often about "low FPS" this or "stutter" that, mostly after the last two patches. I know people who have issues with the game and those who don't, all have varying hardware and software, there is also a mix of those who run on an SSD and those running on an HDD.
> 
> If I was the only one having a stuttering issue with GTAV right now, I wouldn't go out and say "Game is broken, rockstar pls fix" because after looking through posts and threads I would get a clue and realize it either is a software or hardware related issue on my end. It goes both ways as well. If GTAV is running butter smooth for me but no one else can manage to play it at over 15 Frames a second. I'm not gonna say "game is fine for me, fix your rig." which is basically what the entire argument was about.
> 
> I don't really know where I was trying to go with this. Guess I'm just utterly bored and wanted to add to the discussion. So, I guess I'll finish with this if anyone is interested, I have mentioned this type of thing before though. http://gtaforums.com/topic/812462-cause-of-stutter-identified/ and yes it doesn't apply to everyone, but if anyone (namely cybertox) wants to try it out they are welcome to.
Click to expand...

Hopefully R* will fix it soon.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I see posts on reddit very often about "low FPS" this or "stutter" that, mostly after the last two patches. I know people who have issues with the game and those who don't, all have varying hardware and software, there is also a mix of those who run on an SSD and those running on an HDD.
> 
> If I was the only one having a stuttering issue with GTAV right now, I wouldn't go out and say "Game is broken, rockstar pls fix" because after looking through posts and threads I would get a clue and realize it either is a software or hardware related issue on my end. It goes both ways as well. If GTAV is running butter smooth for me but no one else can manage to play it at over 15 Frames a second. I'm not gonna say "game is fine for me, fix your rig." which is basically what the entire argument was about.
> 
> I don't really know where I was trying to go with this. Guess I'm just utterly bored and wanted to add to the discussion. So, I guess I'll finish with this if anyone is interested, I have mentioned this type of thing before though. http://gtaforums.com/topic/812462-cause-of-stutter-identified/ and yes it doesn't apply to everyone, but if anyone (namely cybertox) wants to try it out they are welcome to.


If it were only myself and one or two others experiencing the Failed Initialization crash, the micro-stuttering, and the game breaking bugs, I'd be a little more cautious about throwing around blame. I'd reinstall Windows or try to find faulty hardware within my system. But with the stutters, bugs, server issues, and crashes that many, many people are experiencing, I am more enthusiastic and confident about pointing my finger in the most obvious directions. I personally feel nVidia and AMD were not strict enough with their ASIC scores and were tossing out unstable GPU's to their vendors. This is just a theory. There isn't much evidence I have to go on; it's just a theory. I feel it is down to Rockstar's game that has instability at its core with a particular selection of inferior GPU's. At no point did Rockstar ever directly deny this over the last four months since I've been in contact. I have had the same ticket open with them since May. Three pages worth.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> If it were only myself and one or two others experiencing the Failed Initialization crash, the micro-stuttering, and the game breaking bugs, I'd be a little more cautious about throwing around blame. I'd reinstall Windows or try to find faulty hardware within my system. But with the stutters, bugs, server issues, and crashes that many, many people are experiencing, I am more enthusiastic and confident about pointing my finger in the most obvious directions. I personally feel nVidia and AMD were not strict enough with their ASIC scores and were tossing out unstable GPU's to their vendors. This is just a theory. There isn't much evidence I have to go on; it's just a theory. I feel it is down to Rockstar's game that has instability at its core with a particular selection of inferior GPU's. At no point did Rockstar ever directly deny this over the last four months since I've been in contact. I have had the same ticket open with them since May. Three pages worth.


Im trying to figure out what i done differently.
I have 3 rigs here all working great. they are 4790k + Gtx 980, 4770k + gtx970 and fx8300 + Gtx 580.

I also setup two rigs for my friend that have fx6300 + 770 and fx6300 + 7770.

all the above setups are on Win7 ultimate 64bit with 8gb ram at 1080p.

The 7770 has all normal settings because the 1gb frame buffer was a limitation. But all the rigs I listed are running the game daily without any major issues. The 7770 rig is also locked at 45fps to smooth things out but that is a very low end card.

Not getting any crashes. I had a social club issue on one of the above rigs that a windows install fixed


----------



## Blze001

Of the seven I regularly play with (none of us run overclocks):

- Three of us have no issues, and we're running it off of 7200rpm HDDs. (Two nVidia, one AMD)
- Two run it on SSDs and have no issues. (Both AMD)
- One has it on an SSD and gets microstutters in combat, but is fine otherwise. (nVidia)
- One BSODs randomly when playing GTA V and only GTA V. (AMD)

This is the only game where we have drastically different experiences, other games we have problems that are pretty easy to narrow down, like bad AMD support, slow HDD, etc.

I run mine off of an HDD and aside from the occasional long loading screen when communicating with R* servers, I don't have problems.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> Im trying to figure out what i done differently.
> I have 3 rigs here all working great. they are 4790k + Gtx 980, 4770k + gtx970 and fx8300 + Gtx 580.
> 
> I also setup two rigs for my friend that have fx6300 + 770 and fx6300 + 7770.
> 
> all the above setups are on Win7 ultimate 64bit with 8gb ram at 1080p.
> 
> The 7770 has all normal settings because the 1gb frame buffer was a limitation. But all the rigs I listed are running the game daily without any major issues. The 7770 rig is also locked at 45fps to smooth things out but that is a very low end card.
> 
> Not getting any crashes. I had a social club issue on one of the above rigs that a windows install fixed


This is what I mean, though. There are millions playing the game with a vast variety of systems without any problems. But there are also many hundreds (or more accurately, too many for it to be a rare anomaly) who are crashing, and there are many others who are experiencing stutters. I've personally accepted the stuttering. However, when I decided to research it last week, I noticed a fair few others were experiencing it too. I feel that the crashing is more common, but that could well be because a lot of gamers simply don't notice micro-stuttering, or they are more likely to complain about a crash than micro-stutters. Someone even introduced himself randomly to me a few months ago on Steam asking whether I had found a fix. If I remember rightly, the only way that he could fix the issue was to underclock his GPU, but seemingly even that hasn't worked as he contacted me yesterday to ask again whether I'd fixed it. He said he's not going to playing the game any more as he can't get it to work. In the thread on OCN dedicated to this particular crash, someone just posted that he won't be playing the game any more.

In other words, I don't think it's about what components you have or your operating system. I personally feel it is down to a particular section of coding within the loading screens that causes instability in poorly made graphics cards. If it were down to drivers or the operating system, why would my 770 be working fine with exactly the same drivers and operating system? Also, would nVidia and Rockstar not have figured out a solution by now if it were that simple (or more accurately, as cheap as that compared to accepting a mass amount of GPU returns)? Or why haven't the crashes gone away with an OS reinstallation? Some have even migrated to W10 and noticed no change. This is regarding the game crashes. For the micro-stuttering, I can imagine that is due to a dodgy installation of Windows or something like that.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> From my experience, I have found GTA V to be highly unstable.


Lol, did you know I finally diagnosed one of the hardest and most confusing crash issues ever? I run an X99 i7-5820K with a single *3.5GB effective* GTX 970 with a 4K monitor and two other 1080p ones.

When playing it for the past few months, I happily gamed at 4K, but would suffer entirely random crashes (literally Windows locking up and having to do a hard reset by holding the power button down). For months I kept wondering what the issue was. Yes I know that many people can play GTA V at 4K with SLI 970s (the same amount of VRAM). That's not the important bit - the important bit is the VRAM and the multiple monitors - potentially also the DDR4 system RAM. Many 4K gamers stick to a single panel, especially with dual 970s. Anyway - I launched GTA V and gamed in *Borderless Windowed mode*. As soon as I switched to *Fullscreen* I no longer got Windows lockups - but instead I got "GTAV.exe has crashed". That made me wonder if my extra monitors were the problem, and sure enough they were. Prior to disconnecting the monitors, 4K VRAM usage would hit beyond 4096MB which is the absolute cap that the 970 can do. At that point it started swapping textures into my *DDR4 RAM*. After disconnecting the auxiliary monitors, VRAM usage never exceeded 3500MB. At the end of it all, I suspect GTA V has an issue with or a series of: VRAM allocation, VRAM to RAM swapping on DDR4 platforms and/or multiple monitors exceeding the framebuffer. This issue with VRAM does *not* occur with any of my other 100+ games that I play in 4K - so it's restricted to GTA V. How odd.

Until I get a 980 Ti or whatever card has in excess of 6GB of VRAM, I'm running GTA V at 1440p and keeping my extra monitors. Why should I comprimise just because of the bugginess of *one* game. Yes, *only GTA V* suffers from this issue. Not FC4, AC Unity, The Crew, Tetris, Minesweeper, etc. Just GTA V. Here's the weird thing - I can exceed 2GB of VRAM on my GTX 860M, and GTA V won't crash. That's on a DDR3 system with a single monitor output.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, did you know I finally diagnosed one of the hardest and most confusing crash issues ever? I run an X99 i7-5820K with a single *3.5GB effective* GTX 970 with a 4K monitor and two other 1080p ones.
> 
> When playing it for the past few months, I happily gamed at 4K, but would suffer entirely random crashes (literally Windows locking up and having to do a hard reset by holding the power button down). For months I kept wondering what the issue was. Yes I know that many people can play GTA V at 4K with SLI 970s (the same amount of VRAM). That's not the important bit - the important bit is the VRAM and the multiple monitors - potentially also the DDR4 system RAM. Many 4K gamers stick to a single panel, especially with dual 970s. Anyway - I launched GTA V and gamed in *Borderless Windowed mode*. As soon as I switched to *Fullscreen* I no longer got Windows lockups - but instead I got "GTAV.exe has crashed". That made me wonder if my extra monitors were the problem, and sure enough they were. Prior to disconnecting the monitors, 4K VRAM usage would hit beyond 4096MB which is the absolute cap that the 970 can do. At that point it started swapping textures into my *DDR4 RAM*. After disconnecting the auxiliary monitors, VRAM usage never exceeded 3500MB. At the end of it all, I suspect GTA V has an issue with or a series of: VRAM allocation, VRAM to RAM swapping on DDR4 platforms and/or multiple monitors exceeding the framebuffer. This issue with VRAM does *not* occur with any of my other 100+ games that I play in 4K - so it's restricted to GTA V. How odd.
> 
> Until I get a 980 Ti or whatever card has in excess of 6GB of VRAM, I'm running GTA V at 1440p and keeping my extra monitors. Why should I comprimise just because of the bugginess of *one* game. Yes, *only GTA V* suffers from this issue. Not FC4, AC Unity, The Crew, Tetris, Minesweeper, etc. Just GTA V. Here's the weird thing - I can exceed 2GB of VRAM on my GTX 860M, and GTA V won't crash. That's on a DDR3 system with a single monitor output.


Unless the game appears on the other monitors, multiple monitors shouldnt affect VRAM usage.
I run 2 monitors and have no issues with VRAM, and I had no issues with VRAM on a single (and SLI) 970 with GTA running 2 monitors.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Unless the game appears on the other monitors, multiple monitors shouldnt affect VRAM usage.
> I run 2 monitors and have no issues with VRAM, and I had no issues with VRAM on a single (and SLI) 970 with GTA running 2 monitors.


Do you run 4K though? No. I'm asking for users with identical or very similar usage scenarios to share their experience. Don't respond if you don't have anything constructive to add.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Do you run 4K though? No. I'm asking for users with identical or very similar usage scenarios to share their experience. Don't respond if you don't have anything constructive to add.


Why would you run 4K on a 970 with a 3.5GB VRAM?

I ran it at 1440p because 4K + 970 barely good enough framerate to play and I'd rather play it safe than "st.st.st.st.st.utter"


----------



## velocityx

WD blacks are best mainstream hdds wd makes, anyway, i had gta v on an ssd as well as wd green and it didnt make a difference in my system so blaming wd blacks for gta v is silly.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Lol, did you know I finally diagnosed one of the hardest and most confusing crash issues ever? I run an X99 i7-5820K with a single *3.5GB effective* GTX 970 with a 4K monitor and two other 1080p ones.
> 
> When playing it for the past few months, I happily gamed at 4K, but would suffer entirely random crashes (literally Windows locking up and having to do a hard reset by holding the power button down). For months I kept wondering what the issue was. Yes I know that many people can play GTA V at 4K with SLI 970s (the same amount of VRAM). That's not the important bit - the important bit is the VRAM and the multiple monitors - potentially also the DDR4 system RAM. Many 4K gamers stick to a single panel, especially with dual 970s. Anyway - I launched GTA V and gamed in *Borderless Windowed mode*. As soon as I switched to *Fullscreen* I no longer got Windows lockups - but instead I got "GTAV.exe has crashed". That made me wonder if my extra monitors were the problem, and sure enough they were. Prior to disconnecting the monitors, 4K VRAM usage would hit beyond 4096MB which is the absolute cap that the 970 can do. At that point it started swapping textures into my *DDR4 RAM*. After disconnecting the auxiliary monitors, VRAM usage never exceeded 3500MB. At the end of it all, I suspect GTA V has an issue with or a series of: VRAM allocation, VRAM to RAM swapping on DDR4 platforms and/or multiple monitors exceeding the framebuffer. This issue with VRAM does *not* occur with any of my other 100+ games that I play in 4K - so it's restricted to GTA V. How odd.
> 
> Until I get a 980 Ti or whatever card has in excess of 6GB of VRAM, I'm running GTA V at 1440p and keeping my extra monitors. Why should I comprimise just because of the bugginess of *one* game. Yes, *only GTA V* suffers from this issue. Not FC4, AC Unity, The Crew, Tetris, Minesweeper, etc. Just GTA V. Here's the weird thing - I can exceed 2GB of VRAM on my GTX 860M, and GTA V won't crash. That's on a DDR3 system with a single monitor output.


It's quite possible that the memory is unstable with GTA V, but I can't prove it.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> It's quite possible that the memory is unstable with GTA V, but I can't prove it.


Yeah, I thought that at first too, but it passes every other memory test, Compression, Encryption, HCI memtest and Linux stresstestapp. I guess I'm just going to have to deal with it - whilst waiting for the new DLC update. It's a shame we only have 5 heists. I thought it may be related to the segmented VRAM of the 970, but I don't think that's the issue - if it was the issue, instead of crashing I'd be experiencing stutter.


----------



## hamzta09

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I thought that at first too, but it passes every other memory test, Compression, Encryption, HCI memtest and Linux stresstestapp. I guess I'm just going to have to deal with it - whilst waiting for the new DLC update. It's a shame we only have 5 heists. I thought it may be related to the segmented VRAM of the 970, but I don't think that's the issue - if it was the issue, instead of crashing I'd be experiencing stutter.


Try this: 1080p or 1440p, no AA. Put game on SSD and a Windows Managed PF on an SSD.

Stutter? Vram issues?

Dont expect games to run smooth at 4K with a 970.
Its not like your gaming experience is going to be smooth (in GTA 5) at 3840x2160 on a single 970, where dips can go as low as 18 fps without AA and without advanced sliders. Especially not when you go offroad or mayhem is going on in Multiplayer.

And you know, crashing can occur in some games due to OC but not in others. Try running at stock unless you already have. But you seem hellbent on thinking the issues are all because of the game and not you. Many issues can be solved by exchanging the user behind the keyboard.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hamzta09*
> 
> Try this: 1080p or 1440p, no AA. Put game on SSD and a Windows Managed PF on an SSD.
> 
> Stutter? Vram issues?
> 
> Dont expect games to run smooth at 4K with a 970.
> Its not like your gaming experience is going to be smooth (in GTA 5) at 3840x2160 on a single 970, where dips can go as low as 18 fps without AA and without advanced sliders. Especially not when you go offroad or mayhem is going on in Multiplayer.
> 
> And you know, crashing can occur in some games due to OC but not in others. Try running at stock unless you already have. But you seem hellbent on thinking the issues are all because of the game and not you. Many issues can be solved by exchanging the user behind the keyboard.


Lol. "Dont expect games to run smooth at 4K with a 970". Hmm... CS: GO, NFS, Garry's Mod, and a myriad of slightly older games all run 60fps with AA turned off. So your point is rubbish. I appreciate older games just as much as the next modern AAA title.
I tuned my 4K settings in GTA V and after an hour of gameplay online, I had averages of 50fps and minimum dips of 32fps (in a said session where I didn't actually crash due to issues).
Now then Mr. Bad Advice, "crashing can occur in some games due to OC but not in others". FC4 is one of the most intense natural GPU stressing games out there, and if my OCed 970 can shine through a 10 hour marathon session, it should have no problems with a game like GTA V. Before you go all "open world" on me, GW2 and TESO both run near max in 4K avg. 60fps and do not crash during 3 hours of gameplay each.

The fact that GTA V will crash (literally lock up my X99 rig which has enough horsepower to run every other game *forcing me to hold my power button down*) on stock settings (that means stock mobo settings, stock GPU settings) means it is an inherent problem with the coding. Why would no other game on planet earth in the solar system in our universe crash on my X99 rig besides GTA V? Oh, it must be *my fault*. Nice joke. Haha. It works perfectly fine on my Z97 rig with the same 970. Also I've tested it with an ASRock mobo and still get the same issue when running in Borderless Windowed with 3 monitors and 4K. It's the coding.

*Also JC2 w/ the Multiplayer Mod is a great load of fun.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Yeah, I thought that at first too, but it passes every other memory test, Compression, Encryption, HCI memtest and Linux stresstestapp. I guess I'm just going to have to deal with it - whilst waiting for the new DLC update. It's a shame we only have 5 heists. I thought it may be related to the segmented VRAM of the 970, but I don't think that's the issue - if it was the issue, instead of crashing I'd be experiencing stutter.


I imagine it'll be another few months at least before we see another DLC update. Though I'm really looking forward to getting more missions, another heist, and another mansion with a 10-car garage.









The issue is most prevalent with the 970, quite possibly because it is the most common GPU right now. Many people were gifted the game when they bought their 970's. I don't think it has anything to do with the way the VRAM is partitioned. I think it has more to do with poor yields that were still send out to AIB partners. Though of course I have no way of proving that.


----------



## Wirerat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> This is what I mean, though. There are millions playing the game with a vast variety of systems without any problems. But there are also many hundreds (or more accurately, too many for it to be a rare anomaly) who are crashing, and there are many others who are experiencing stutters. I've personally accepted the stuttering. However, when I decided to research it last week, I noticed a fair few others were experiencing it too. I feel that the crashing is more common, but that could well be because a lot of gamers simply don't notice micro-stuttering, or they are more likely to complain about a crash than micro-stutters. Someone even introduced himself randomly to me a few months ago on Steam asking whether I had found a fix. If I remember rightly, the only way that he could fix the issue was to underclock his GPU, but seemingly even that hasn't worked as he contacted me yesterday to ask again whether I'd fixed it. He said he's not going to playing the game any more as he can't get it to work. In the thread on OCN dedicated to this particular crash, someone just posted that he won't be playing the game any more.
> 
> In other words, I don't think it's about what components you have or your operating system. I personally feel it is down to a particular section of coding within the loading screens that causes instability in poorly made graphics cards. If it were down to drivers or the operating system, why would my 770 be working fine with exactly the same drivers and operating system? Also, would nVidia and Rockstar not have figured out a solution by now if it were that simple (or more accurately, as cheap as that compared to accepting a mass amount of GPU returns)? Or why haven't the crashes gone away with an OS reinstallation? Some have even migrated to W10 and noticed no change. This is regarding the game crashes. For the micro-stuttering, I can imagine that is due to a dodgy installation of Windows or something like that.


I under stand. I did notice this game being tough on stability for the gpu, My 980 had been running at 1520mhz for months and I ended up dropping down to 1470mhz. Which is still a healthy overclock but I am on full custom loop. So temps were not the reason in any form.


----------



## Silent Scone

X99 here and no issues on Windows 10 with GTA. Spec in sig


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> X99 here and no issues on Windows 10 with GTA. Spec in sig


Yeah, I definitely don't think it's an issue with the mobo at all cause I tested two different brands and types, both with stock settings. Guess I'm just gonna' have to give up and play at 1440p until I get a new GPU. Very weird how GTA V is the only game with this issue though (Far Cry and AC didn't crash when I ramped up VRAM, they just stuttered a lot).








I have definitely seen some correlation between VRAM usage exceed 4096MB in Afterburner and the game crashing though. I would've bought a second 970 to SLI with, but after this I think it'll be easier if I just get a single 980 Ti and eliminate any SLI issues, etc. It also happened on Win 7 and 8.1, and DX10 and DX10.1 so it's definitely something with the GPU.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> X99 here and no issues on Windows 10 with GTA. Spec in sig
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I definitely don't think it's an issue with the mobo at all cause I tested two different brands and types, both with stock settings. Guess I'm just gonna' have to give up and play at 1440p until I get a new GPU. Very weird how GTA V is the only game with this issue though (Far Cry and AC didn't crash when I ramped up VRAM, they just stuttered a lot).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have definitely seen some correlation between VRAM usage exceed 4096MB in Afterburner and the game crashing though. I would've bought a second 970 to SLI with, but after this I think it'll be easier if I just get a single 980 Ti and eliminate any SLI issues, etc. It also happened on Win 7 and 8.1, and DX10 and DX10.1 so it's definitely something with the GPU.
Click to expand...

The coding of the game is to blame, whether it be since Vanilla GTA or because R* thinks adding Junk code will stop modders and Script Kiddies, either way it's the game. Now that being said, other then Crysis, GTA is one of the best "Ported",( built beside, whatever,) games to hit the PC, but ALL games have issues, just look at BF4 on Launch or Batman Arkham Knight.









Though the whole 3.5GB VRAM on the 970 is a Joke.


----------



## MerkageTurk

X99 here - 980 ti and a 290x smooth as butter - no issues - 5820k 4.2 - unparked cores? - running OS on ssd and games on seagate 7200.14 2tb - 200mbps write and read


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wirerat*
> 
> I under stand. I did notice this game being tough on stability for the gpu, My 980 had been running at 1520mhz for months and I ended up dropping down to 1470mhz. Which is still a healthy overclock but I am on full custom loop. So temps were not the reason in any form.


I noticed this too. My overclocks were not stable when I first got the game. I reduced them and regained stability. But even after entirely removing them, the crashes were still present.


----------



## Desolutional

I've found the best test for stability is 4 hours of the x264 stress test and leaving Heaven 4.0 running for 2 hours, while logging GPU utilisation to observe for any crashing. An ideal stress test would be one which ramps the CPU from idle to load within a 1 second timeframe, that way it ensures the CPU turbo-ing isn't a cause of concern (games ramp the frequency based on demand, x264 just runs close to max all the time).


----------



## overpower

Guys, collecting awards reduces the bad sport time?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> Guys, collecting awards reduces the bad sport time?


Not sure really, I've blown up like 15 kurumas in a single session before and I've never become a bad sport, must be really hard to do.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Not sure really, I've blown up like 15 kurumas in a single session before and I've never become a bad sport, must be really hard to do.


Were there any human players in them when you blew them up?


----------



## overpower

I still have 2 days and 20 hours and i'm bored. I cant be the only one a bad sport, but i always end up to a solo session.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Were there any human players in them when you blew them up?


Doesn't matter if there's people in them or not. You get bad sport points for blowing up PV's period.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *overpower*
> 
> I still have 2 days and 20 hours and i'm bored. I cant be the only one a bad sport, but i always end up to a solo session.


Very few people get put in bad sport lobbies, but when they do, it's almost always empty as Rockstar tries to put you into empty lobbies. Never understood why people blow up PV's anyways. I rarely often feel the need to blow up a PV, and it's only when there's a half decent Kuruma driver where I need to. Otherwise everything else people drive, it's insanely easy to kill them.


----------



## Desolutional

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Never understood why people blow up PV's anyways. I rarely often feel the need to blow up a PV, and it's only when there's a half decent Kuruma driver where I need to. Otherwise everything else people drive, it's insanely easy to kill them.


Hmm... where to begin. Let's use two names, KurumaMan and BicycleMan.

BicycleMan is enjoying his leisurely day riding his bike and increasing stamina stats. He plays in non-passive mode, cause in real life, you can't magically pass through other players cars cause you're in "passive" mode.
KurumaMan is going "vroom vroom", 100mph, sees a white dot on the map and smiles IRL. He then proceeds to floor it and hit BicycleMan.
BicycleMan gets thrown 200feet in the air, and dies when landing on the pavement.
BicycleMan respawns, feeling the wrath of his previous life wherein he got thrown 200ft into the air, sees the KurumaMan. KurumaMan thinks it's an easy hit-and-run kill now. KurumaMan floors it.
BicycleMan pulls a homing launcher out of *nowhere* and terminates KurumaMan.

*BAD SPORT POINTS. YOU'RE A BAD PERSON FOR GETTING REVENGE AGAINST A GRIEFER.*

So know you know how it feels.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Never understood why people blow up PV's anyways. I rarely often feel the need to blow up a PV, and it's only when there's a half decent Kuruma driver where I need to. Otherwise everything else people drive, it's insanely easy to kill them.
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm... where to begin. Let's use two names, KurumaMan and BicycleMan.
> 
> BicycleMan is enjoying his leisurely day riding his bike and increasing stamina stats. He plays in non-passive mode, cause in real life, you can't magically pass through other players cars cause you're in "passive" mode.
> KurumaMan is going "vroom vroom", 100mph, sees a white dot on the map and smiles IRL. He then proceeds to floor it and hit BicycleMan.
> BicycleMan gets thrown 200feet in the air, and dies when landing on the pavement.
> BicycleMan respawns, feeling the wrath of his previous life wherein he got thrown 200ft into the air, sees the KurumaMan. KurumaMan thinks it's an easy hit-and-run kill now. KurumaMan floors it.
> BicycleMan pulls a homing launcher out of *nowhere* and terminates KurumaMan.
> 
> *BAD SPORT POINTS. YOU'RE A BAD PERSON FOR GETTING REVENGE AGAINST A GRIEFER.*
> 
> So know you know how it feels.
Click to expand...

Sadly yes that is how it works, but if you can get at the right angles and shoot at a certain place you can kill kuruma drivers, which will save you 6k and the bad sport points. Like I said before though, it takes blowing up ALOT of them to even get considered a bad sport.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Desolutional*
> 
> Hmm... where to begin. Let's use two names, KurumaMan and BicycleMan.
> 
> BicycleMan is enjoying his leisurely day riding his bike and increasing stamina stats. He plays in non-passive mode, cause in real life, you can't magically pass through other players cars cause you're in "passive" mode.
> KurumaMan is going "vroom vroom", 100mph, sees a white dot on the map and smiles IRL. He then proceeds to floor it and hit BicycleMan.
> BicycleMan gets thrown 200feet in the air, and dies when landing on the pavement.
> BicycleMan respawns, feeling the wrath of his previous life wherein he got thrown 200ft into the air, sees the KurumaMan. KurumaMan thinks it's an easy hit-and-run kill now. KurumaMan floors it.
> BicycleMan pulls a homing launcher out of *nowhere* and terminates KurumaMan.
> 
> *BAD SPORT POINTS. YOU'RE A BAD PERSON FOR GETTING REVENGE AGAINST A GRIEFER.*
> 
> So know you know how it feels.


I know how it works. The thing is, you need to blow up a LOT of PV's in a short period of time for you to ever get into Bad Sports. I've blown up ~10+ Kurumas in under 20 mins and still never got into Bad Sport. After figuring out the perfect angles and vehicle to kill Kuruma drivers, the second they die inside them, they quickly try and get away and not mess me with ever again. Those who do, quit the lobby rather quickly while I destroy them over and over.


----------



## PMan007

A new peyote was discovered :

http://gtaforums.com/topic/821497-gold-peyote-sasquatch-discovery/

And you become the famous Sasquatch!!!


----------



## andrews2547

Almost a year later and it's only just been discovered. I wonder what else there is that still hasn't been discovered yet.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Almost a year later and it's only just been discovered. I wonder what else there is that still hasn't been discovered yet.


It was recently added. Came in the freemode update that came out 2 weeks ago.


----------



## juanitox

Hey guys, I recently started playing GTA V and I'm having some texture problems with some models. I got an AMD R7 265, I went from Normal to High textures when this happened, the game runs fine at 1080p but damn this is annoying.

It seems to happen only to the model similar to that woman in the SS. Also with people wearing glasses. I'm using the Catalyst version 15.7.1. Setting the textures back to normal fixes it but I know the game can run with texture in high. Does anyone have any suggestion on how to fix it? Thanks in advance


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juanitox*
> 
> Hey guys, I recently started playing GTA V and I'm having some texture problems with some models. I got an AMD R7 265, I went from Normal to High textures when this happened, the game runs fine at 1080p but damn this is annoying.
> 
> It seems to happen only to the model similar to that woman in the SS. Also with people wearing glasses. I'm using the Catalyst version 15.7.1. Setting the textures back to normal fixes it but I know the game can run with texture in high. Does anyone have any suggestion on how to fix it? Thanks in advance


Those are artifacts. Is your GPU overheating?


----------



## juanitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Those are artifacts. Is your GPU overheating?


It's working around 61 - 62°C that's what I normally get with high usage. But I never got those artifacts before, just now that I'm plating GTA V.

Edit: just did some test with the witcher 3, just in case. Pushed my vcard harder than GTA, made it work at 99% went up to 66°C. The video memory usage went even higher up to 1.8GB, compared to 1.4GB in GTAV and didn't have a single issue.

Will get the latest beta AMD drivers and check.

Also looking around, it seems I wasn't the only one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaJnl0EnU3Y


----------



## PsYcHo29388

I'd like to say it might be bad/corrupted VRAM but if it doesn't happen in any other games then I'm not sure. However, I used to have a 7850 2GB which is essentially the older version of that card you have. Running on any texture setting besides normal would result in my vram maxing out so maybe that's somewhat related? Even maxing the VRAM out on my 290 will cause artifacts, not like the ones you are encountering though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *juanitox*
> 
> It's working around 61 - 62°C that's what I normally get with high usage. But I never got those artifacts before, just now that I'm plating GTA V.
> 
> Edit: just did some test with the witcher 3, just in case. Pushed my vcard harder than GTA, made it work at 99% went up to 66°C. The video memory usage went even higher up to 1.8GB, compared to 1.4GB in GTAV and didn't have a single issue.
> 
> Will get the latest beta AMD drivers and check.
> 
> Also looking around, it seems I wasn't the only one: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KaJnl0EnU3Y


Seems to be a issue with AMD cards after a quick search.


----------



## EthanKing

Same happened on my 260x. Just had to run lower settings.

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## juanitox

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I'd like to say it might be bad/corrupted VRAM but if it doesn't happen in any other games then I'm not sure. However, I used to have a 7850 2GB which is essentially the older version of that card you have. Running on any texture setting besides normal would result in my vram maxing out so maybe that's somewhat related? Even maxing the VRAM out on my 290 will cause artifacts, not like the ones you are encountering though.


I checked the bar of VRAM usage and it was slightly below the limit, the bar was in yellow. Also when I actually ran the game I checked on the MSI AB and the usage was way lower like around 1.5GB.

Then I played on normal textures and the problem returned, so it wasn't related to the VRAM. And also the other games run fine, like the witcher 3 that runs perfectly fine, using more VRAM than GTA V with my settings.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Seems to be a issue with AMD cards after a quick search.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EthanKing*
> 
> Same happened on my 260x. Just had to run lower settings.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


Yeah it seems the problem is related to AMD videocards, some people using NVIDIA also reported the same. I reset my settings to default (that means turning tessellation back on and the shadows to high), played for a while and I didn't see the problem. I will perform further testing when I get more time.

Thanks for all your answers guys.


----------



## Shaded War

Trying to download the game updates after not playing since game released and there is still horrible slow download speed from rockstar launcher. Is there any known fix for this? So far I'v been pausing and restarting download to get a minute or so of 600kb/s before it falls off to 100kb/s.

I bet pirates don't even have this issue. So much for supporting game devs.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Trying to download the game updates after not playing since game released and there is still horrible slow download speed from rockstar launcher. Is there any known fix for this? So far I'v been pausing and restarting download to get a minute or so of 600kb/s before it falls off to 100kb/s.
> 
> I bet pirates don't even have this issue. So much for supporting game devs.


I wonder if it has anything to do with how the launcher is downloading the updates. My ISP used to commonly limit my download speed if I had downloaded so much through the use of torrents. I would have to pause them and start again but it would always result in my speed going from around 2Mb/s to 30-50kb/s.


----------



## Shaded War

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Shaded War*
> 
> Trying to download the game updates after not playing since game released and there is still horrible slow download speed from rockstar launcher. Is there any known fix for this? So far I'v been pausing and restarting download to get a minute or so of 600kb/s before it falls off to 100kb/s.
> 
> I bet pirates don't even have this issue. So much for supporting game devs.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder if it has anything to do with how the launcher is downloading the updates. My ISP used to commonly limit my download speed if I had downloaded so much through the use of torrents. I would have to pause them and start again but it would always result in my speed going from around 2Mb/s to 30-50kb/s.
Click to expand...

My ISP doesn't care what you download as long as you don't go over data cap so that isn't an issue. I finally got the 1.5GB download completed after 2 hours of waiting for what should have taken 30 minutes or less.


----------



## BlackVenom

GTA V Online Lowriders

http://www.overclock.net/t/1577096/rockstar-games-gta-online-lowriders-coming-next-week-october-20th/0_20#post_24510100

http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/news/article/52515/gta-online-lowriders-coming-next-week-october-20th


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> GTA V Online Lowriders
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1577096/rockstar-games-gta-online-lowriders-coming-next-week-october-20th/0_20#post_24510100
> 
> http://socialclub.rockstargames.com/news/article/52515/gta-online-lowriders-coming-next-week-october-20th


Can't wait, its whats been missing from GTA V for years.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Can't wait, its whats been missing from GTA V for years.


Aye. Just wish they'd support SP more.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Can't wait, its whats been missing from GTA V for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye. Just wish they'd support SP more.
Click to expand...

So much this.









If you can get it for OLine you should be able to get it for SP. At least the car customizations anyway.









~Ceadder


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Can't wait, its whats been missing from GTA V for years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Aye. Just wish they'd support SP more.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So much this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you can get it for OLine you should be able to get it for SP. At least the car customizations anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

Not ideal, but you could always download simple trainer and spawn in any online only vehicle, mod it to your heart's content, and save it in one of your garages.


----------



## MonarchX

Is anyone else having trouble logging in to Rockstar account through the game? I can't even get to main menu because it won't let me login...

I am also seeking realistic GTA V ENB presets. I saw quite a few on ENB forums, but people just post their shots in those threads and rarely post their profiles...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Is anyone else having trouble logging in to Rockstar account through the game? I can't even get to main menu because it won't let me login...
> 
> I am also seeking realistic GTA V ENB presets. I saw quite a few on ENB forums, but people just post their shots in those threads and rarely post their profiles...


Error: 1000.50?

It's only happening on the Steam version.

If you tell Steam support about it, they will say it's Rockstars fault and you should contact their support. When you do, Rockstar tells you it's Steams fault and you should contact their support.

The only thing we can do is wait for it to get fixed.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Error: 1000.50?
> 
> It's only happening on the Steam version.
> 
> If you tell Steam support about it, they will say it's Rockstars fault and you should contact their support. When you do, Rockstar tells you it's Steams fault and you should contact their support.
> 
> The only thing we can do is wait for it to get fixed.


Yup - that error. I wonder if its related to 1.30 Patch...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yup - that error. I wonder if its related to 1.30 Patch...


I don't think it has anything to do with 1.30. I've played it perfectly fine last night and this morning.

I only got that error from around 22:00 - 09:00 BST, then again for around 30 minutes a few hours ago.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MonarchX*
> 
> Yup - that error. I wonder if its related to 1.30 Patch...


Try it again, I just tried to login and had no issues.


----------



## MonarchX

It works now!

I cannot get OpenIV to work with mods I got. I read a guide on how you can keep mods separate by creating a "mods" folder in GTA V directory, then install ASI manager and plugin. I did all that and enabled Edit Mode. Thing is - these mods come with XXX.RPF FOLDERS, not files! Dragging them into "mods" folder or main directory through OpenIV is NOT working...


----------



## EpicOtis13

Has anyone figured out how to get mods working on Windows 10? I am trying to use Hellspawn's SweetENB, advanced native trainer, and some popular car mods for a new single player run through, but none of the mods are working for me with Windows 10. Thanks for the help.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> Has anyone figured out how to get mods working on Windows 10? I am trying to use Hellspawn's SweetENB, advanced native trainer, and some popular car mods for a new single player run through, but none of the mods are working for me with Windows 10. Thanks for the help.


I had problems as well when trying to run any ASI files, you need to install an older .NET framework, 3.5 I believe.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> I had problems as well when trying to run any ASI files, you need to install an older .NET framework, 3.5 I believe.


I have that install already... What is a good forum to ask about GTA V problems?


----------



## MonarchX

Crap again... - I followed the OpenIV guide on how to keep mods in separate folders by creating a "mods" folder in root directory. I did all that, BUT the game will not start if I have "mods" directory in the game's root directory with files in it.


----------



## MerkageTurk

Mods ruin the game sorry, it is just another form of hacking; why not play offline than?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mods ruin the game sorry, it is just another form of hacking; why not play offline than?


I don't see how copying files and replacing files is considered "hacking". Also, that is what we have been discussing, Single Player modding.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mods ruin the game sorry, it is just another form of hacking; why not play offline than?


Mods don't ruin the game, cheats however do.

There's a big difference between the two. :]


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mods ruin the game sorry, it is just another form of hacking; why not play offline than?


Replacing models in the game with better models (for example, replace the T20 with a McLaren P1) or adding new features (such as LSPDFR or Jobs V) = ruining the game now?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mods ruin the game sorry, it is just another form of hacking; why not play offline than?


No need to feel sorry for others. I don't think they feel their game is ruined with mods.


----------



## MonarchX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> Mods ruin the game sorry, it is just another form of hacking; why not play offline than?


I AM playing Offline.

FYI, the latest 1.30 patch significantly improved performance for me. They also fixed sooo many bugs.


----------



## MerkageTurk

I meant online, as modding is an exploit for cheaters


----------



## Alvarado

I hadn't played in a while, thought I give this ago again and......well..... people are still stupid. Though I did have a lovely chat with a Cyrusj420 from the OCN crew even if we were stuck on a loading screen.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I hadn't played in a while, thought I give this ago again and......well..... people are still stupid. Though I did have a lovely chat with a Cyrusj420 from the OCN crew even if we were stuck on a loading screen.


Well i sure do appreciate that







. Sorry your fist time back wasn't so great, maybe next time though.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MerkageTurk*
> 
> I meant online, as modding is an exploit for cheaters


Modding doesn't give people exploits online.

Cheating does. Trainers are not mods, they're cheats.


----------



## Unknownm

so yeah couple days ago gta 5 was working fine with speedo mod and yesterday I wanted to play a quick game and this error keeps coming up


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Unknownm*
> 
> so yeah couple days ago gta 5 was working fine with speedo mod and yesterday I wanted to play a quick game and this error keeps coming up


There was an update recently.


----------



## DBEAU

Anybody have the Police Mod 2 running? I've been trying for the past 2 days to get this damn thing to work and I've gotten no where. The default trainer that came with scripthook works but policemod doesn't work.

Maybe the recent patch broke it?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DBEAU*
> 
> Anybody have the Police Mod 2 running? I've been trying for the past 2 days to get this damn thing to work and I've gotten no where. The default trainer that came with scripthook works but policemod doesn't work.


There was an update just over a week ago. The police mod most likely isn't compatible. Have a look to see if it's been updated for version 1.0.505.2 (or just 505.2). If it's not compatible for that version, then you will have to wait for the devs of that mod to release an update.


----------



## DBEAU

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There was an update just over a week ago. The police mod most likely isn't compatible. Have a look to see if it's been updated for version 1.0.505.2 (or just 505.2). If it's not compatible for that version, then you will have to wait for the devs of that mod to release an update.


I see. I haven't played a whole lot of GTA 5 let alone ever modded it so I was beside myself why it wouldn't work after following the directions several times. Thanks for the quick reply.


----------



## Wolfsbora

This thread has gone silent ever since Fallout 4 came out!







What is the best way to get money fast in this game? Without cheats. It's easy to blow through money from missions on cars!







I love modding the cars...probably a little bit too much.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> This thread has gone silent ever since Fallout 4 came out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is the best way to get money fast in this game? Without cheats. It's easy to blow through money from missions on cars!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love modding the cars...probably a little bit too much.


Spend as little money as possible until you finish the main story, then do the stock market missions. There are guides all over the internet on what to do. If you do it properly, you should end up with well over $1 billion.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Spend as little money as possible until you finish the main story, then do the stock market missions. There are guides all over the internet on what to do. If you do it properly, you should end up with well over $1 billion.


I did see that you can get over $1 billion fairly easily. I'm just too addicted to upgrading even stupid cars!


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I did see that you can get over $1 billion fairly easily. I'm just too addicted to upgrading even stupid cars!


Do you mean SP or online? I earned $2 billion in SP easily using the stock market. I could buy and fully mod every car in the game multiple times over and still have tons of money left over. I owned every piece of clothing and every property. Online is where it's hard to earn enough money to buy and mod cars. You only way to earn millions in online is to complete the challenges and grind for weeks and weeks.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I did see that you can get over $1 billion fairly easily. I'm just too addicted to upgrading even stupid cars!


Buy as many properties as you can before you start upgrading cars. The golf club alone gives you $264,500 a week (every Monday). That's the best way to get money. If you ever need money without using cheats, you can just save a bunch of times until it's Monday.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> You only way to earn millions in online is to complete the challenges and grind for weeks and weeks.


Or buy shark cards! Which totally isn't the only thing Rockstar cares about, not at all.


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Buy as many properties as you can before you start upgrading cars. The golf club alone gives you $264,500 a week (every Monday). That's the best way to get money. If you ever need money without using cheats, you can just save a bunch of times until it's Monday.


Good point. I'll have to do that. It's definitely some good revenue flow. +1 Thanks!

Edit: Just saw this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Do you mean SP or online? I earned $2 billion in SP easily using the stock market. I could buy and fully mod every car in the game multiple times over and still have tons of money left over. I owned every piece of clothing and every property. Online is where it's hard to earn enough money to buy and mod cars. You only way to earn millions in online is to complete the challenges and grind for weeks and weeks.


This is for SP. Yeah, the stock market was the method that I had seen. I'll have to go all Wall Street then. +1


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Or buy shark cards! Which totally isn't the only thing Rockstar cares about, not at all.


Yeah. They only care about the Shark Cards. If there wasn't Shark Cards, they would definitely release all of these pretty regular high quality DLC for free.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> Good point. I'll have to do that. It's definitely some good revenue flow. +1 Thanks!
> 
> Edit: Just saw this:
> This is for SP. Yeah, the stock market was the method that I had seen. I'll have to go all Wall Street then. +1


If you've already completed Lester's assassination missions you won't be able to earn enough through the stock market. You do have to complete one assassination mission for Lester to continue on with the main story, but after that one mission is done just ignore all his missions until you've completed the final heist and have millions to spend on the stock market. Then go do Lester's missions, buying all the stock for the company who's going to benefit from the assassination before the mission, kill the opposition as per the mission, wait 3-5 in-game days (just sleep a bunch of times), and sell the stock again at its highest price once the competitor is gone. Repeat this four or five times. I think the max you can earn is between $2-3 billion. There are guides you can look up online. Thanks for the feedback!









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Or buy shark cards! Which totally isn't the only thing Rockstar cares about, not at all.


Yeah, I've had to buy shark cards. I can't grind heists as my connection isn't stable enough. I disconnect too much.


----------



## andrews2547

The most you can have at one point is $2,147,483,647. You can have more, but you have to keep it in stocks.


----------



## Bit_reaper

So I picked this up on the recent Steam sale. Looks good, runs good. The only thing that irks me to no end is the pilar boxing (black bars) during the cut scenes. I'm running an 21:9 3440x1440 monitor. I tired googleing it but so far I haven't found a fix for it. Flawless wide screen has a profile for the game but it does not seem to do anything.

Any ideas?


----------



## Wolfsbora

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> So I picked this up on the recent Steam sale. Looks good, runs good. The only thing that irks me to no end is the pilar boxing (black bars) during the cut scenes. I'm running an 21:9 3440x1440 monitor. I tired googleing it but so far I haven't found a fix for it. Flawless wide screen has a profile for the game but it does not seem to do anything.
> 
> Any ideas?


I'm in the same boat. Unfortunately, there isn't a great fix out there for it.

Btw, did you make sure to use the selected hotkey for Flawless Widescreen? It doesn't switch it automatically. I've never had good luck using their profiles, it always distorts for me.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bit_reaper*
> 
> So I picked this up on the recent Steam sale. Looks good, runs good. The only thing that irks me to no end is the pilar boxing (black bars) during the cut scenes. I'm running an 21:9 3440x1440 monitor. I tired googleing it but so far I haven't found a fix for it. Flawless wide screen has a profile for the game but it does not seem to do anything.
> 
> Any ideas?


This seems like the case for some games that cutscenes simply don't run at 21:9. They have a 21:9 monitor on display at bestbuy running some indie game and when going into cutscenes reverts to 16:9.

Another thing is that HUD elements are still aligned as if they are on a 16:9 screen. I applaud Rockstar for having native 21:9 support for GTAV but they could have done better with it.


----------



## Bit_reaper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wolfsbora*
> 
> I'm in the same boat. Unfortunately, there isn't a great fix out there for it.
> 
> Btw, did you make sure to use the selected hotkey for Flawless Widescreen? It doesn't switch it automatically. I've never had good luck using their profiles, it always distorts for me.


Yeah tested the hot key combo and I can see on my second screen that it its toggling the "Fix enabled" in on my second monitor. Its just not doing anything to the game (well when i press the combo the game jerks for a moment so I guess it does something, just not anything visible)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> This seems like the case for some games that cutscenes simply don't run at 21:9. They have a 21:9 monitor on display at bestbuy running some indie game and when going into cutscenes reverts to 16:9.
> 
> Another thing is that HUD elements are still aligned as if they are on a 16:9 screen. I applaud Rockstar for having native 21:9 support for GTAV but they could have done better with it.


Well seeing as the black bars are animated (they slide in and you can actually see the first second of the cut scene in full 21:9) and it does not seem to effect GPU load is actually seems to me like the black bars in GTA V are actually an overlay, hence disabling said overlay should be possible.

There was an similar issue in witcher 3 and for that there is an modded game.exe that fixes it. I guess that has not been possible for GTA due to its DRM.


----------



## andrews2547

There was a 3.4GB update today. Much larger than the usual updates.

Here is the official news for it from Rockstar
Quote:


> GTA Online will grow a little more next week with the launch of Executives and Other Criminals, an update that adds new opportunities to indulge in ultra-lux lifestyles, including new customizable apartments, stilt houses in the Vinewood Hills, and a fully-staffed Super Yacht.
> 
> The good life doesn't come cheap, of course, so Executives and Other Criminals will enable you to create your own illegal organization and use it to access new co-op Jobs, challenges, and special abilities. You'll also be able to hire other players to work on your team of bodyguards, and fire them when they get out of line. Players who sign up to work for VIPs will earn a regular paycheque, plus RP (reputation), GTA$, and stat boosts.
> 
> This being Grand Theft Auto, criminal orgs can go head-to-head in Freemode, and some existing Freemode events, including King of the Castle and Moving Target, will automatically adapt when being played by organizations. There will also be a new Adversary mode called Extraction, in which a team of Bodyguards must locate and rescue an Executive from a downed jet before a Hit Squad shows up and does its dirty work.


From what I can tell from the trailer, they did add a lot of new things. There are three new high-end apartment interiors, high-end houses (all with different interiors), a few new vehicles. As far as I could tell the vehicles that have been added are based on;


Early 70s Chevrolet Camaro
Shelby Cobra
Wiesmann MF
Cognasetti (from GTA IV)
New helicopter (unsure of the model, I don't know much about helicopters)
That large yacht that is in one of the single player missions which I believe is now drivable
Stretch Shafter (like the one in GTA The Ballad of Gay Tony)


----------



## AngryGoldfish

The Yacht is only (initially) 6 million GTA$. Everyone was expecting 20 million so that's a plus. After a week of grinding heists you could afford one. Considering it's cheaper than a gold plane that offers nothing but champagne and cigars, I'm on board... geddit?!

There are more cars than initially thought. There is the new Bravado Verlierer Sports car, which looks like it could be highly competitive. I've never been able to settle on a favourite Sports car for racing. The Elegy and Massacro have terrible understeer, the 9F is quite difficult to control, the Jester racecar is ugly, the Feltzer never makes me feel fast (even though I am), the Jester non-racecar version is slower than the racecar version and feels like a cop-out. I'm excited to try these out. I don't have nearly enough money though.


----------



## Blze001

On the one hand, I'd love to get a yacht and sweet cars.

On the other hand, it takes hours to find anyone doing heists, and 90% of the time they're either idiots or quit halfway through.


----------



## saint19

We can make a group here for enter to the heist and not have to look for other players inside the game.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *saint19*
> 
> We can make a group here for enter to the heist and not have to look for other players inside the game.


There is a group for that in this thread http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/official-gtav-pc-overclock-net-group


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Yeah, you need people who you can chat with on TS or Skype that are decent players and are at a decent level (so that they can carry amour). Otherwise the heists are a nightmare. Sadly it's the only way to make money quick enough. Missions, races, freemode events, they just don't offer the big payout that the final heists do and all the prep work. Also, grinding the Elite Challenge in the first bank heist is a great way to get rich quick. But again, you need someone who's really good, and of course you need to be really good yourself. It's also not that fun. Grinding gets boring very quickly.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Yeah, you need people who you can chat with on TS or Skype that are decent players and are at a decent level (so that they can carry amour). Otherwise the heists are a nightmare. Sadly it's the only way to make money quick enough. Missions, races, freemode events, they just don't offer the big payout that the final heists do and all the prep work. Also, grinding the Elite Challenge in the first bank heist is a great way to get rich quick. But again, you need someone who's really good, and of course you need to be really good yourself. It's also not that fun. Grinding gets boring very quickly.


Not just that, you also need people who know what they are doing.

I lost count at how many times I had to redo the prison break heist because one of the teammates didn't know how to fly a plane or helicopter, didn't know how to drive and wasn't very good at shooting.

In the end, we just got someone else to do it.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not just that, you also need people who know what they are doing.
> 
> I lost count at how many times I had to redo the prison break heist because one of the teammates didn't know how to fly a plane or helicopter, didn't know how to drive and wasn't very good at shooting.
> 
> In the end, we just got someone else to do it.


Yep. And Rockstar constantly patch certain tricks and tips that become outdated. You really need to play them over and over again, and always be up to date with the newest methods and approaches. I personally have little patience for it any more. I think I'd be up for it if I had a bunch of people who were regularly on, but it's hard to find people who stay committed to it. More crucially, though, I'm constantly being disconnected, and obviously it's not just my progress that gets ruined. In missions, I've done them so many times now that I could do them on my own. In Titan Of A Job, for some reason I always disconnect just when I get to the carrier bay. All the players I'm with suddenly get dropped (I disconnect), but in an armoured car I can still complete the mission easily. It just takes a couple of minutes longer. Can't do that in heists.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Welp i got a problem.

The update starts and i DL 999MB, ok awesome. then a 512MB one hits, ok....well when it tries to Install the 512MB one, it says, Sorry GTA V isn't installed please install and try again. WHAT?

This is the first update to do this. All the past ones updated fine.

Yes the GTA game is on my HDD instead of my SSD for obvious space reasons.

HELP??


----------



## andrews2547

Steam or Rockstar version?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Steam or Rockstar version?


Rockstar version. Got the 7 disc monster on disc and then used the R* Launcher to go from there.


----------



## PimpSkyline

*Welp fixed her. Add to add this to Reg.*

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games]
"Installed Applications"="1"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto V]
"Language"="en-US"
"InstallLang"="1033"
"InstallComplete"="1"
"Version"="1.0.505.2"
"InstallFolder"="D:\GAMES and ETC\Grand Theft Auto V" *---*This will depend on your actual Install Location.*
"PatchVersion"="1.0.505.2"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games\Rockstar Games Social Club]
"InstallFolder"="C:\\Program Files\\Rockstar Games\\Social Club"
"Version"="1.1.6.9"
"InstallLang"="1033"
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Wow6432Node\Rockstar Games]

"Installed Applications"="1"


----------



## NFL

Is there a fix for this:


Usually, it'll give me this after an hour or two of playtime (if it doesn't just crash my computer altogether). Today, however, as soon as I turn my head in SP it gives me this.

GPU is running stock, CPU 4.3GHZ @ 1.2v.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Is there a fix for this:
> 
> 
> Usually, it'll give me this after an hour or two of playtime (if it doesn't just crash my computer altogether). Today, however, as soon as I turn my head in SP it gives me this.
> 
> GPU is running stock, CPU 4.3GHZ @ 1.2v.


Try it with your CPU at stock.

The game engine really doesn't like any overclocks at all. I had overclocking problems (even minor overclocks like my CPU running at 3.4 GHz instead of 3.2 GHz) in GTA IV (including EFLC), Max Payne 3 and GTA V which all use the same game and physics engines.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Is there a fix for this:
> 
> 
> Usually, it'll give me this after an hour or two of playtime (if it doesn't just crash my computer altogether). Today, however, as soon as I turn my head in SP it gives me this.
> 
> GPU is running stock, CPU 4.3GHZ @ 1.2v.


I experienced that error/crash every day from the day of the release until I fixed it a few months ago. I did so by replacing my graphics card. I sent the card back under warranty and got a refund. The card was a Gigabyte G1 Gaming 970. I tested my old Gigabyte 770 and the problem immediately went away. I then put the 970 back in; the problem instantly reappeared. I then bought an ASUS Fury. I've not any crashes since. My system specs did not change during that time. I tried everything that was suggested. The only thing I hadn't tried was reinstalling Windows-others had tried this and it didn't work-and changing to DX10.1 or whatever it was. I refused to lower the visuals in order play the game. Underclocking was something I tried, eventually. At first I refused to accept that was what I had to do, but many removed the problem by doing so, so I gave it a try. However, it was only a temporary fix for many. For me it was also only temporary. Eventually the crash would reoccur.

I feel like I'm one of the only persons who has actually gone as far as to request an RMA just for this specific issue. After communicating with Rockstar for many months, we decided that there was an issue with the idle states of the card. The crash would occur 95% of the time during loading screens. I'd request a job, shoot to the sky, then crash. I believe this was because the 970 I had was not idling correctly. Maybe the voltages shot down, but the core/memory clock didn't, thus causing instability; or maybe the VRAM dropped off. This was all I could think of that maybe even the slightest bit of sense. I waited months for Rockstar to patch it or nVidia to come up with a driver, but the problem never went away. Only until I swapped the card out-without touching anything else-did I stop experiencing that exact error and crash.

I suggest you underclock your card, test to see whether the game stops crashing and then contact your dealer for a refund. First contact the manufacturer and tell them the card is unstable. This may help your dealer to accept the odd circumstances regarding the RMA request. If you have to underclock your card to get the game to work, your card is unstable and you have a right to a replacement/refund. I also suggest you contact Rockstar support. They will give you the runaround for months, but eventually they'll give in and admit there is a problem and that a refund for the card might be the only solution. It was for me. Good luck.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Is there a fix for this:
> 
> 
> Usually, it'll give me this after an hour or two of playtime (if it doesn't just crash my computer altogether). Today, however, as soon as I turn my head in SP it gives me this.
> 
> GPU is running stock, CPU 4.3GHZ @ 1.2v.


Your CPU is most likely unstable. GTA V will quickly crash if you're using unstable GPU/CPU overclocks.


----------



## saint19

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> Is there a fix for this:
> 
> 
> Usually, it'll give me this after an hour or two of playtime (if it doesn't just crash my computer altogether). Today, however, as soon as I turn my head in SP it gives me this.
> 
> GPU is running stock, CPU 4.3GHZ @ 1.2v.


What happen if you run the game with CPU at stock? 1.2V seems excellent for that clocks but could not be totally stable on full load.


----------



## NFL

Another problem I'm having...when I start playing, my FPS plummets regardless of where I am. It'll usually hover at or below 30. Then I'll change settings (usually ambient occlusion) and change it back and my FPS will return to normal. Is there a fix for that? Was hoping deleting the Crimson profile would help but nooooope


----------



## andrews2547

I think they might have improved the sound with this latest update. Especially the car tyre sound while driving on road and off road.

Although, this could just be because I haven't played it in a couple of months and I just forgot the sounds.

I did like the new content that was added. I bought a Cognoscenti 55. I prefer it over the standard one because the rear doors don't look "wrong". I'm not sure why Rockstar aren't adding the vehicles (except the yacht for obvious reasons) to single player. I really think they should add them to single player.


----------



## EddWar

Is there a mod to improve the clothes textures?


----------



## PMan007

Hey guys, what do you think about this? : LINK

Looks good to me! But, as every leak, it's better to take it with a truck load of salt









Would be very happy to finally see a SP DLC coming. Wait and see......


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Hey guys, what do you think about this? : LINK
> 
> Looks good to me! But, as every leak, it's better to take it with a truck load of salt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would be very happy to finally see a SP DLC coming. Wait and see......


The leak behind the apartment customization turned out to be true, we shall see indeed.


----------



## andrews2547

There is meant to be Liberty City single player DLC. This comes from a guy who has leaked info about upcoming releases from the GTA series and has been right about most of them.

I don't think Liberty City will come to GTA V (that would be another ~10GB download and install), but if it does, I would be interested in seeing how it would work.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

Hey guys, after a fresh install of Windows 10 and getting everything sorted again, I finally have GTA V working mostly stable. I've been playing for a bit though and although the game is really quite pretty, I've noticed that a lot of the lights in the city, well, they don't actually seem to emit any light. Do you recommend any mods that could fix or improve this? I found one that seems to improve LEDs and spotlights but I'm looking for a lot more of the lights than just those. Thanks in advance


----------



## andrews2547

If you have it on Steam, verify the game cache. I'm sure you could do the same thing with a Rockstar copy, I'm just not sure how to.

I wouldn't recommend installing any mods at all if you are going to play GTA Online. Even if you aren't going to use the mods online. You will end up getting put in the cheater pool, or if you're unlucky, get banned completely for a couple of weeks.


----------



## SnakeBiteScares

I have it on Social Club which verifies the files when you start the game unless you have a mods folder with OpenIV, I don't mean that it's broken or anything as I've seen videos and I played it a bit before I reinstalled Windows, just only some lights will actually light up my car at night by driving past them or if they do it's minor and doesn't really look that great with the low brightness that I play at. I don't play online and I know it could get me banned from that but I'm not really bothered about that as it has seemed to be hacker filled 99% of lobbies I join where I get my weapons wiped, blown up, set on fire, car removed etc constantly.


----------



## andrews2547

I'm not sure if this is officially out yet, but I found this


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is officially out yet, but I found this


I googled it, didn't find much, strange.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> I googled it, didn't find much, strange.


Apparently it was released in the last update but hidden as part of the festive surprise.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Apparently it was released in the last update but hidden as part of the festive surprise.


I saw that the other day when I was spawning some of the new cars for a photo shoot. I wonder what the story is with it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is officially out yet, but I found this


It's the Tampa, should be released shortly is what everyone speculated. Most likely when the snow comes out?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> It's the Tampa, should be released shortly is what everyone speculated. Most likely when the snow comes out?


I heard the snow was supposed to be out 2 days ago, but still nothing for me.

Maybe it came out today but I'm not 100% sure as I have mods installed. I can't be bothered to uninstall them and I don't want to risk getting banned.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I heard the snow was supposed to be out 2 days ago, but still nothing for me.
> 
> Maybe it came out today but I'm not 100% sure as I have mods installed. I can't be bothered to uninstall them and I don't want to risk getting banned.


No snow just yet. I really expected it to be today, but maybe tomorrow?

I assume when they launch the snow, they'll unlock the Tampa as well!









http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52551/festive-surprise-christmas-bonus-snowfall-holiday-gifts

It's out!


----------



## trivium nate

i got the game when it first came out for 360 then got it on ps4 and my stuff transferred over like it was supposed to and it even transferred to the pc version to but it wont transfer over to xbox one version...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *trivium nate*
> 
> i got the game when it first came out for 360 then got it on ps4 and my stuff transferred over like it was supposed to and it even transferred to the pc version to but it wont transfer over to xbox one version...


Yeah, you can only transfer from PS3 or 360 to PS4 or Xbone and PC. You can't transfer from PS3 or 360 to PS4 and Xbone and PC.

Rockstar did say this when the PS4/Xbone version came out and then again when the PC version came out.


----------



## andrews2547

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tech/gaming/487205/GTA-V-about-to-get-a-massive-new-update-from-Rockstar

Shawn Fonteno (Franklin) posted a picture of himself in a mocap suit 3 days ago in what is very likely the Rockstar offices. They are most likely making some story DLC which would tie into "Story DLC" file that was found in the last update.

Still nothing official though.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> http://www.dailystar.co.uk/tech/gaming/487205/GTA-V-about-to-get-a-massive-new-update-from-Rockstar
> 
> Shawn Fonteno (Franklin) posted a picture of himself in a mocap suit 3 days ago in what is very likely the Rockstar offices. They are most likely making some story DLC which would tie into "Story DLC" file that was found in the last update.
> 
> Still nothing official though.


Saw that posted in another forum (GTAForums.com) . And I just can't wait to see it announced....assuming the famous SP DLC wasn't cancelled by Rockstar.

My feeling, even before seeing that shot, is they will release a mosly big SP DLC. The big question is : When? That's a whole other story. We will have to wait and see,,,,,,









Off topic : Congrats on your new moderator position. I didn't know.


----------



## PedroC1999

@andrews2547

What sub forum are you a moderator of? Or is it site-wide?


----------



## andrews2547

For returning (PS3/360 to Xbone/PS4/PC) players;

Have you had any problems with the Blista Compact online? It's supposed to be for returning players only, which I am (bought it on PS3 on release, then on PC on release) so I should be able to steal/buy a Blista Compact online, but it's not on southernsanandreassuperautos.com for me and when I get in one a stolen one, my character gets out again.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Saw that posted in another forum (GTAForums.com) . And I just can't wait to see it announced....assuming the famous SP DLC wasn't cancelled by Rockstar.
> 
> My feeling, even before seeing that shot, is they will release a mosly big SP DLC. The big question is : When? That's a whole other story. We will have to wait and see,,,,,,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Off topic : Congrats on your new moderator position. I didn't know.


I doubt they cancelled the single player DLC. Especially since the story DLC file was included in the last update 3 weeks ago. They don't usually add in those files until they are very close to the release date.

Rumours are the story DLC is going to include going to Liberty City, possibly as a map expansion rather than a "get on a plane and teleport" type thing like they had with Liberty City in San Andreas and North Yankton in V. But still, all of this is unconfirmed.

What is confirmed, is the DLC is going to be paid for instead of being free. I just hope the story DLC is going to be as large as the story DLC for GTA IV.

Also, thanks








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> @andrews2547
> 
> What sub forum are you a moderator of? Or is it site-wide?


Off Topic, Video Games and Industry News.

You can see who does what here: http://www.overclock.net/forums/moderators/


----------



## Alvarado

$20 bucks says that single player "DLC" will cost money.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> $20 bucks says that single player "DLC" will cost money.


They already confirmed it when they announced it almost 2 years ago.

It's also supposed to be a proper expansion like TLaD and TBoGT was to IV, not "here is a new gun and a new car, give us $15"


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I doubt they cancelled the single player DLC.
> 
> Especially since the story DLC file was included in the last update 3 weeks ago. They don't usually add in those files until they are very close to the release date.


My thoughts exactly...Even if the last time they mentionned the SP DLC was in April 2014.

What about the update? Where can I found this story DLC file. Would be curious to see it by myself....


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> My thoughts exactly...Even if the last time they mentionned the SP DLC was in April 2014.
> 
> What about the update? Where can I found this story DLC file. Would be curious to see it by myself....


C:\Program Files (x86)\Steam\steamapps\common\Grand Theft Auto V\update\x64\dlcpacks (steam copy)

It looks like it has been removed now (probably because modders were trying to get into it), but it was there.

http://www.ibtimes.co.uk/gta-5-mysterious-single-player-dlc-files-new-story-mode-management-system-release-date-revealed-1534645


----------



## 4LC4PON3

can anyone tell me why the cut scenes run like crap but everything else is great? They lag and fraps shows a solid 60fps. Also every time I start my game its in windowed mode not full screen so I have to change it in the settings. This is not the steam version but the Rockstar Social Club version


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *4LC4PON3*
> 
> can anyone tell me why the cut scenes run like crap but everything else is great? They lag and fraps shows a solid 60fps. Also every time I start my game its in windowed mode not full screen so I have to change it in the settings. This is not the steam version but the Rockstar Social Club version


Not sure on the cut scene part, but you can just hit Alt Enter to switch between Full Screen / Windowed. Much quicker than going to the Graphics Menu to do it.


----------



## andrews2547

Is this some sort of sick joke?

I understand that the sort of "upgrade" in real life would be very expensive, but that is ridiculous. It costs nearly twice as much as much as doing a lowrider conversion and in real life, $795K can buy you *three* race spec Audi R8s and have enough money left to buy a fully spec'd Ford Focus.

Rockstar wonder why people are using trainers to spawn in money in GTA Online


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> -snip-
> Is this some sort of sick joke?
> 
> I understand that the sort of "upgrade" in real life would be very expensive, but that is ridiculous. It costs nearly twice as much as much as doing a lowrider conversion and in real life, $795K can buy you *three* race spec Audi R8s and have enough money left to buy a fully spec'd Ford Focus.
> 
> Rockstar wonder why people are using trainers to spawn in money in GTA Online


Also: why would you want to turn a Sultan into a lowrider? That'd just look awkward.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Also: why would you want to turn a Sultan into a lowrider? That'd just look awkward.


It doesn't turn into a lowrider, it turns into a rally car. The Banshee can also be customized at Bennys now and it turns into a drift car.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Is this some sort of sick joke?
> 
> I understand that the sort of "upgrade" in real life would be very expensive, but that is ridiculous. It costs nearly twice as much as much as doing a lowrider conversion and in real life, $795K can buy you three race spec Audi R8s and have enough money left to buy a fully spec'd Ford Focus.
> 
> Rockstar wonder why people are using trainers to spawn in money in GTA Online


Prices in GTA games have always been inflated over their real life counterparts. The only things I can think of that are not inflated in GTAV is snacks and vending machine drinks.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't turn into a lowrider, it turns into a rally car. The Banshee can also be customized at Bennys now and it turns into a drift car.


This is news to me, interesting. Wonder why they made the Banshee into the drift car instead of the Futo or something else Japanese.

Until they let me mod my Stratum properly, I'm happy with what I got. C'mon Rockstar, you gave it the R32 Skyline nose, and wagons need love too!


----------



## PimpSkyline

This is the exact reason why people Mod, I am not gonna pay $120 USD for a Yacht that is 9.2Mill, hell in RL a Yacht like that is under 6Mill I have a friend, so I know.


----------



## andrews2547

The only way I can think of legitimately buying that yacht is to either complete all of the heists in order on hard with the same crew and without anyone dying once (gives you $10M + money for completing the heists), completing Los Santos Connection 368 times (pays out $25K each time and takes me ~17 minutes, so it would take you 105 hours of gameplay time grinding) or spending $120 of real money on shark cards. I have 302 hours of gameplay time in Online since it was first released and I have made $13M in total (right now I have $1.2M).

I understand they need to sell shark cards to carry on making the DLC "free", but the price they are charging for things in the last few updates is just ridiculous.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The only way I can think of legitimately buying that yacht is to either complete all of the heists in order on hard with the same crew and without anyone dying once (gives you $10M + money for completing the heists), completing Los Santos Connection 368 times (pays out $25K each time and takes me ~17 minutes, so it would take you 105 hours of gameplay time grinding) or spending $120 of real money on shark cards. I have 302 hours of gameplay time in Online since it was first released and I have made $13M in total (right now I have $1.2M).
> 
> I understand they need to sell shark cards to carry on making the DLC "free", but the price they are charging for things in the last few updates is just ridiculous.


Can also grind Pac Stan using the glitch. Would net you 1.25M per hour.

I'm currently at $135.5M earned. The yacht is pretty useless. I've been on mine once, and the only reason I even bothered to buy it was cause I was sitting on nearly 30M and nothing left to buy.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> This is the exact reason why people *cheating*, I am not gonna pay $120 USD for a Yacht that is 9.2Mill, hell in RL a Yacht like that is under 6Mill I have a friend, so I know.


People aren't modding. They're cheating.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The only way I can think of legitimately buying that yacht is to either complete all of the heists in order on hard with the same crew and without anyone dying once (gives you $10M + money for completing the heists), completing Los Santos Connection 368 times (pays out $25K each time and takes me ~17 minutes, so it would take you 105 hours of gameplay time grinding) or spending $120 of real money on shark cards. I have 302 hours of gameplay time in Online since it was first released and I have made $13M in total (right now I have $1.2M).
> 
> I understand they need to sell shark cards to carry on making the DLC "free", but the price they are charging for things in the last few updates is just ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> Can also grind Pac Stan using the glitch. Would net you 1.25M per hour.
> 
> I'm currently at $135.5M earned. The yacht is pretty useless. I've been on mine once, and the only reason I even bothered to buy it was cause I was sitting on nearly 30M and nothing left to buy.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> This is the exact reason why people *cheating*, I am not gonna pay $120 USD for a Yacht that is 9.2Mill, hell in RL a Yacht like that is under 6Mill I have a friend, so I know.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> People aren't modding. They're cheating.
Click to expand...

I would say "Cheating" is a strong word. But I do understand your point.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> I would say "Cheating" is a strong word. But I do understand your point.


When you spawn in money, use god mode, teleport, and crash people's games, you are cheating. When you replace cars with their real life counterparts or change michael into chuck norris, you are modding.

Cheating is not a strong word, it's just the proper term to use.


----------



## andrews2547

What?




Sorry for the potato quality, MSI Afterburner wasn't recording for some reason.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> It doesn't turn into a lowrider, it turns into a rally car. The Banshee can also be customized at Bennys now and it turns into a drift car.


And the Sultan RS off-road isn't even that good. It loses al its traction.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The only way I can think of legitimately buying that yacht is to either complete all of the heists in order on hard with the same crew and without anyone dying once (gives you $10M + money for completing the heists), completing Los Santos Connection 368 times (pays out $25K each time and takes me ~17 minutes, so it would take you 105 hours of gameplay time grinding) or spending $120 of real money on shark cards. I have 302 hours of gameplay time in Online since it was first released and I have made $13M in total (right now I have $1.2M).
> 
> I understand they need to sell shark cards to carry on making the DLC "free", but the price they are charging for things in the last few updates is just ridiculous.


Unless you have played the game for upwards of 1000 hours, you need shark cards to buy all the most expensive stuff. It's just unavoidable. Without modding or glitching, of course.


----------



## andrews2547

I just spent $1.3M on a Banshee 900R, which I can't drive because every time I get near it, my game crashes :I


----------



## PedroC1999

What error code, in the logs?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> What error code, in the logs?


Code:



Code:


[2016-02-01 10:48:21.894] [DISPLAY] Game exited with code 0xff
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.895] [ ERROR ] Unable to stat out-file!
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.897] [ ERROR ] ************************************************************************
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.897] [ ERROR ] * Setting error condition
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Category:  1 (ERROR_CATEGORY_LAUNCHER)
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Code:     107 (LAUNCHER_ERR_GAME_CRASHED)
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Extra:     
[2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Localised: Launcher error.  Code: 107

I got the same error three times when I go within ~5m of my Banshee 900R so I am pretty sure it's the Banshee that's the issue. I played it again after the three crashes but I didn't go near my Banshee and it was fine.

Also I forgot to tell you about the artifacting on the minimap, I did update my drivers and it didn't fix it. It's not really a problem, it's just mildly annoying.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.894] [DISPLAY] Game exited with code 0xff
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.895] [ ERROR ] Unable to stat out-file!
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.897] [ ERROR ] ************************************************************************
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.897] [ ERROR ] * Setting error condition
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Category:  1 (ERROR_CATEGORY_LAUNCHER)
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Code:     107 (LAUNCHER_ERR_GAME_CRASHED)
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Extra:
> [2016-02-01 10:48:21.899] [ ERROR ] * Localised: Launcher error.  Code: 107
> 
> I got the same error three times when I go within ~5m of my Banshee 900R so I am pretty sure it's the Banshee that's the issue. I played it again after the three crashes but I didn't go near my Banshee and it was fine.
> 
> Also I forgot to tell you about the artifacting on the minimap, I did update my drivers and it didn't fix it. It's not really a problem, it's just mildly annoying.


Try verifying your game files, especially if you use the Rockstar Launcher downloader as that's known to have issues with downloading.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Try verifying your game files, especially if you use the Rockstar Launcher downloader as that's known to have issues with downloading.


I have it on Steam, I also did verify my game cache while posting that (it took like 50 minutes to verify and didn't find anything missing) then restarted my computer and it seems to have fixed it.


----------



## PedroC1999

Got a question for all you out there, and its regarding graphics settings.

What do you say is best? 8x MSAA or 4x MSAA + TXAA, with or without FXAA etc etc, what combination is best for the highest quality?


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Got a question for all you out there, and its regarding graphics settings.
> 
> What do you say is best? 8x MSAA or 4x MSAA + TXAA, with or without FXAA etc etc, what combination is best for the highest quality?


8xMSAA is extremely demanding. You'd need to be used to below 60 FPS with a 980ti at 1080p with 8xMSAA if your other settings are really, really high. 4xMSAA is perfectly fine on its own. There is a noticeable difference between 8x and 4x, but the jump up in graphics is nowhere near worth the jump down in performance. Whilst I haven't tested 4xMSAA with FXAA at the same time, I have read that many advise just using 4xMSAA. That is what I'd be aiming for personally if I had a 980ti at 1080p. At 1440p, you'd need two 980ti's for 4xMSAA, in my opinion. GTA V really benefits from higher frame rates.


----------



## PedroC1999

I've 'tweaked' it today and ended with an average FPS of about 60-80, with some areas taking me to mid 40s when alot of grass is involved.

I have everything on Ultra, MSAA at x4, TXAA and FSAA disabled (Apparently it blurs when combined with TXAA?) and Advanced settings on the max.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Got a question for all you out there, and its regarding graphics settings.
> 
> What do you say is best? 8x MSAA or 4x MSAA + TXAA, with or without FXAA etc etc, what combination is best for the highest quality?


No AA + 1.5x frame scaling is best.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> No AA + 1.5x frame scaling is best.


Do you mean DSR/VSR?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> Do you mean DSR/VSR?


Frame Scaling, it's in the advanced options. Same thing as DSR/VSR but native to the engine.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Frame Scaling, it's in the advanced options. Same thing as DSR/VSR but native to the engine.


I've never messed with that. I'm curious to check it out for myself now.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> I've never messed with that. I'm curious to check it out for myself now.


I use 1.75x on a 980Ti, looks fantastic. Remove the need for me to use AA.


----------



## AngryGoldfish

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I use 1.75x on a 980Ti, looks fantastic. Remove the need for me to use AA.


What's the performance hit like? I only use FXAA with a Fury at 1440p. I have a few other settings turned down as well as I really feel the game is more enjoyable at 70-90 FPS consistently. I only drop to 60 in grassy sections.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AngryGoldfish*
> 
> What's the performance hit like? I only use FXAA with a Fury at 1440p. I have a few other settings turned down as well as I really feel the game is more enjoyable at 70-90 FPS consistently. I only drop to 60 in grassy sections.


I'm basically running 3360 x 1890 resolution via Frame Scaling set to 1.75 (1080P). Performance hit is going to be large, but I never drop below 65~ and i'm typically hovering in the 80-90 range with the settings I use.

http://imgur.com/a/c5Pu9

Here's some screenshots and also my settings.


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52569/grand-theft-auto-online-be-my-valentine

Valentines Update is out!


----------



## andrews2547

I just hope they don't remove the clothes like they did with the Christmas update.

EDIT: I'm actually going to be pretty angry if they do remove the clothes. I just spent $200K on it.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I just hope they don't remove the clothes like they did with the Christmas update.
> 
> EDIT: I'm actually going to be pretty angry if they do remove the clothes. I just spent $200K on it.


You'll be able to keep the clothes. The Christmas update was all free (assuming that's why they removed it), you didn't need to spend a dime on any of it.

I just spent over 3Million total on everything. Both Valors, and all of the Valentines clothing/Masks for both of my characters.

Confirmation:

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/217101837-GTA-Online-Be-My-Valentine-Items


----------



## Alvarado

Well that's nice, waking up to a rockstar support email telling me my email has been changed. Now to go through the whole account hijacked/support process.


----------



## andrews2547

I would have thought they changed the way you can change your email. At the very least, they should send an email to confirm with you before they accept the new email address.


----------



## Alvarado

Edit: Yay, got my account back.


----------



## Chargeit

Hey.

Anyone with a similar system as mine want to give my current GTA V @ 4k settings a try and see how they like them? I've got the game set to Adaptive Vsync in Nvidia control panel. Going for mostly 60 fps, but do have the odd drop here or there. Seems to look good, though I might end up turning Post FX back to VH and enabled DOF again.

My current settings. Tested out the GFE settings and they looks pretty bad IMO.


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52577/friends-in-high-places-week-double-gta-rp-in-select

Yay! Think I'll be actually able to play ab it and make some money. Double rep/gta money on contact missions.


----------



## EyesBlue1988

who have this issue? you know how to fix?

http://postimg.org/image/uln2hb5xj/full/

http://postimg.org/image/yglwtq1tx/full/

http://postimg.org/image/3x9iqbd5x/

http://postimg.org/image/u6ul93z39/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJNCASSURZ4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMY-sWGy0J4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3VuQ4nRnC1M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SVX9d7403M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uzc7FfNxU-U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUhnHgf9aBY

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBIjuIuvHXU

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y02bawr8iGE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrtrTuI01lo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t_bR5gulCmk

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZExYaGqX67M

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LEPxJh1Hg-A

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z824yLCPWUE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XdZBIjTMirg

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2k70LDrlLNQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AEepafo6oE

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJ9IIEJbe0U

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YsCeB13n6Ng

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_1lUOgPdv_M


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> who have this issue? you know how to fix?
> 
> *snip*


Turn down the grass to "high". That fixes it for me.


----------



## EyesBlue1988

i try follow your tips


----------



## EyesBlue1988

i have tried but issue persist







my gpu is new i not have OC


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> i have tried but issue persist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my gpu is new i not have OC


Not even a factory OC? Sometimes that causes issues with GTA5 as it may be unstable.

Watched the first few videos and looked at screenshots, that's just how the grass is rendered when there are puddles being rendered as well and like it shows in the videos, your distance away from that puddle affects how it looks. When I get home I will take some screenshots to demonstrate that it's not an issue with your system but rather the engine.


----------



## EyesBlue1988

thank you if you can video youtube for let me see about this issue


----------



## EyesBlue1988

if you have fix tell here


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> if you have fix tell here


Consider me baffled honestly, could have sworn this was just an engine thing but I just tested it and no matter what combination of settings I used the grass was always rendering under the puddles, whereas your screenshots and videos show that it's trying to render in the middle giving you what appears to be artifacts and after watching the fourth to last video they could very well be. Here is a video with water, reflections, and grass all on high. Like I said before though, it's the same way no matter the settings I choose. I'm also using Crimson 16.1.1 Hotfix if that makes a difference.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/61930608/GTAVGrass%2BPuddles.mp4

This video should be viewable directly in either chrome or firefox, if not I'll try to fix it.


----------



## EyesBlue1988

here forum nvidia people talk about this issue









https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/829909/geforce-900-series/gtx980-gta5-odd-texture-on-ground-when-raining-after-rain-stops-pics/


----------



## EyesBlue1988

i hope rockstar fix this issue

https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/209421767-gta-v-odd-texture-grass

i have open ticket issue about


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> i hope rockstar fix this issue
> 
> https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/communities/public/questions/209421767-gta-v-odd-texture-grass
> 
> i have open ticket issue about


It seems to me it's more up to Nvidia to fix with whatever card you are running, but at the same time there are plenty of Nvidia users who do not have this issue.


----------



## dmasteR

Eyesblue, do you have MSAA on? That causes issues with the grass in GTA V.


----------



## EyesBlue1988

if you think will be MSAA can you do video to youtube, can you choose rainy weather and go to grass and see puddles


----------



## EyesBlue1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Eyesblue, do you have MSAA on? That causes issues with the grass in GTA V.


i have only FXAA active , MSAA x2,x4,x8 or TXAA are off









other forums speak about same issue how me :

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/829909/geforce-900-series/gtx980-gta5-odd-texture-on-ground-when-raining-after-rain-stops-pics/

https://forums.geforce.com/default/topic/829078/gta-5-texture-shadow-object-display-issue-/


----------



## PMan007

Finally a GTA V SP DLC announcement?????

https://ar12gaming.com/articles/take-two-presence-e3-2016-in-a-big-way

I sure hope so....Can't wait for E3...


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Finally a GTA V SP DLC announcement?????
> 
> I sure hope so....Can't wait for E3...


I would hope so. It's 2 years late as of now.


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I would hope so. It's 2 years late as of now.


Depends what is your reference point......The announcement may happen be only a year or so after the release of the last version of the game.

And because I assume this DLC will be exclusive to PC and Next-Gen Consoles, this delay ave some time to last gen users to swallow the "You won't get any future update/DLC" pill and maybe by a new version....Will se..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PMan007*
> 
> Depends what is your reference point......The announcement may happen be only a year or so after the release of the last version of the game.
> 
> And because I assume this DLC will be exclusive to PC and Next-Gen Consoles, this delay ave some time to last gen users to swallow the "You won't get any future update/DLC" pill and maybe by a new version....Will se..


My reference point is when they originally announced it when GTA V was first released for the PS3 and 360 and was meant to be released "some time next year".


----------



## EyesBlue1988

if you have my issue odd texture say yes


----------



## PMan007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> My reference point is when they originally announced it when GTA V was first released for the PS3 and 360 and was meant to be released "some time next year".


So yeah, you're right, they are more than 2 years late....









IMO, the money made with the Shark Cards played a role in that delay.
Also, a longer than expected development time may occured. But if it's the case and if the DLC really exists, I sure hope it's really substantial.


----------



## andrews2547

Well the last two updates on PC did include some single player story DLC that modders have been trying to unlock but have been unsuccessful so far.


----------



## EyesBlue1988

sorry if ask about my issue odd texture grass and rainy but i want know if you have my issue same?


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> sorry if ask about my issue odd texture grass and rainy but i want know if you have my issue same?


I've experienced some of those, dunno do I have them now because they dont annoy me that much. I think they are related to settings, I remember get rid of them after switching something.
But you got already open ticket about it and it shouldn't be that big deal anyway. So patience


----------



## EyesBlue1988

thanks for answer


----------



## EyesBlue1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> I've experienced some of those, dunno do I have them now because they dont annoy me that much. I think they are related to settings, I remember get rid of them after switching something.
> But you got already open ticket about it and it shouldn't be that big deal anyway. So patience


you think be settings the issue?


----------



## EyesBlue1988

is circle dithering issue odd texture


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> is circle dithering issue odd texture


Have you tried different drivers?


----------



## EyesBlue1988

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you tried different drivers?


yes and i have try to play gta v with vga drivers windows and not nvidia for be sure. After i try use all drivers old and latest 361.92 WQHL


----------



## EyesBlue1988

i have always issue odd texture (lod dithering,alpha dithering,lines,grid box)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G9ju3ahsziU


----------



## EyesBlue1988

who have solution issue odd texture grass?


----------



## EyesBlue1988

someone have fix this issue?you can on cheat rainy weahter for see lines grid under grass puddles


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EyesBlue1988*
> 
> someone have fix this issue?you can on cheat rainy weahter for see lines grid under grass puddles


If I remember correctly, it is an issue with the engine that Cuckstar has decided to use.


----------



## NotATroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EpicOtis13*
> 
> If I remember correctly, it is an issue with the engine that Cuckstar has decided to use.


What exactly is the issue? It's a water puddle that covers the grass.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NotATroll*
> 
> What exactly is the issue? It's a water puddle that covers the grass.


The artifacting.


----------



## PedroC1999

So artifacts can be caught on a screenshot, learn something new everyday


----------



## Ceadderman

Pretty sure the artifacting is an issue with the game. Cause I've had it happen on PS3.









~Ceadder


----------



## PedroC1999

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure the artifacting is an issue with the game. Cause I've had it happen on PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


PS3? Dont you mean GTAv on Minecraft?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure the artifacting is an issue with the game. Cause I've had it happen on PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3? Dont you mean GTAv on Minecraft?
Click to expand...









??? No I mean on PlayStation 3. I had lots of issues with artifacting during inclement weather. I don't attribute that to anything other than the game. Why would you think I was referring to MineCrap? I owned and played the game 2 years back when I had PS3 and my system was out here in Washington State when I was in Kansas. I get the smarmy comeback, but I wasn't using PS3 as the comparison, only the game. It's well known that GTA V is highly detailed and can tax hardware of all levels. And that was my point.









~Ceadder


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PedroC1999*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Pretty sure the artifacting is an issue with the game. Cause I've had it happen on PS3.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PS3? Dont you mean GTAv on Minecraft?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ??? No I mean on PlayStation 3. I had lots of issues with artifacting during inclement weather. I don't attribute that to anything other than the game. Why would you think I was referring to MineCrap? I owned and played the game 2 years back when I had PS3 and my system was out here in Washington State when I was in Kansas. I get the smarmy comeback, but I wasn't using PS3 as the comparison, only the game. It's well known that GTA V is highly detailed and can tax hardware of all levels. And that was my point.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
Click to expand...

He was referring to how bad the graphics look on a near 10 year old console.


----------



## PedroC1999

Yup, sorry for the confusion


----------



## EyesBlue1988




----------



## Smanci

I think that classic oversaturation sadly can fail hard at delivering a real-looking experience on anything but TN screens.


----------



## Alvarado

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52587/new-inventory-coming-tomorrow-to-benny-s-original-motor-works

Donks confirmed.


----------



## MooMoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/52587/new-inventory-coming-tomorrow-to-benny-s-original-motor-works
> 
> Donks confirmed.


Cool! I just wish I had all the money to upgrade all those nice things


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Man, look at the comments on that article, bunch of whiny kids it seems.

I'm glad that rockstar is continuing to push out content updates for a rather old game, and for free no less.


----------



## Cybertox

My main problem is that all these content is not available in single player.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My main problem is that all these content is not available in single player.


+1


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cybertox*
> 
> My main problem is that all these content is not available in single player.
> 
> 
> 
> +1
Click to expand...

Can't disagree with that since there are quite a few out there that stick to SP only, but the reason why it is MP only is because they don't want to hurt the shark card cycle.

New Update with new cars that cost millions to customize and upgrade > People grind and grind for the money > those who don't want to or can't grind buy shark cards > R* and Take-Two get a source of income as an incentive to keep making free updates

On a side note, if you really want the content in SP you can, there is a mod out there that will unlock benny's workshop with all the cars and such. These new cars have yet to be added, but eventually they will.

Apparently the last update now despawns online only cars as they are spawned into SP....


----------



## EyesBlue1988




----------



## cjc75

Hey guys, I have the retail version of the game.... with like.... 7 installation DVD's.

I have it installed on my main PC, and I would like to install it on a second PC that I also use, and set up a second Account with it...

But I need to find/_purchase_ a second Product Key; particularly one that will work with GTA Online.

I've shopped around via google and found some places offering "key w/digital download" for like $15 - $30 but when I contact them about it, they tell me the Key they provide is only good for playing Story Mode, and that it won't work for GTA Online.

Anyone know where I can get a second Key at a decent price, without having to shell out another $60 for an installation that I already have?


----------



## PMan007

Depend how urgent is your need for having a second key of GTA, my suggestion will be to wait for a sale and buy it on Steam. I think I saw it aroud 45$ canadian so it's probably cheaper un US $. It also depend how you appreciate Steam or not....

It would be shorter and easier to re-install compare to install the 7 DVD (start the download vs. switching DVDs every 15 minutes) and you are 110% sure it's safe and legit.

I got the retail version as well. After waiting 3.5 years for the game (since the 2011 announcement) I wanted something I could actually touch and feel.









Loved the game. I only payed the SP story and loved but I would like a bit more on that front. Hopefully, someday, some SP DLC will fill that gap. I didn't get into Online yet and I must try it.


----------



## cjc75

Online is fun, and they have added in a lot of interesting content... but there is still a big fuss over the fact that they have not added new Heists or anything HUGE... its just, fancy new cloths, Low Rider cars, and Yachts... expensive stuff that most average players can't afford without buying shark cards....

Take the Low Riders for example, you buy a $160,000 car, take it to Benny's Garage, where you convert it into a Low Rider for some $500,000 "conversion package" and then add in fancy low rider mods, paints, engine styling, subwoofers, chrome... fancy wheels... and in the end you've blown 1.5 - 2 million on a car that you'll drive around for a day, then go park in your garage and never drive again for fear of another player blowing it up and YOU having to pay your own insurance on getting it back, cause other players dont pay for it if they blow it up with their jet or chopper...

So, its only fun so long as you can deal with the griefers and modders. Most of the modders, tend to mind their business and not bother you, but every so often you'll get into a Session where one just wants to do it, just to grief the Session.

Some modders, use their mod menu to fight back against the griefers, and even get them kicked out of a good Session...

My need for the second key is not urgent; but truth is, the Mod Menu's, is one of the reasons I want to set up a second account. So I can fight back against the griefers, keep the Session that I'm in, fun and enjoyable for others... without running the risk that my primary account can get banned.

I already have the game installed on the second PC from the DVD's; and it just needs a key entered and its good to go... and no I do not mind Steam, I have a lot of games on Steam already, but my girlfriend bought me the retail copy as a gift... so thats what I use... and I already have it installed on the second PC, it just needs a Key entered, and its good to go.

If I can find a key that I can use, that won't cost me an arm and leg, then great... otherwise, I suppose I'll just wait for a sale on Steam, buy it there...


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Take the Low Riders for example, *you buy a $160,000 car*, take it to Benny's Garage, where you convert it into a Low Rider for some $500,000 "conversion package" and then add in fancy low rider mods, paints, engine styling, subwoofers, chrome... fancy wheels... and in the end you've blown 1.5 - 2 million on a car that you'll drive around for a day, then go park in your garage and never drive again for fear of another player blowing it up and YOU having to pay your own insurance on getting it back, cause other players dont pay for it if they blow it up with their jet or chopper...


I should correct that and say...

You buy a CHEAP car, off SuperAutos website... probably the most expensive so far is the Vapid Chino at 225K... and the cheapest would probably be the Voodoo at 5500.

You can find info on Benny's here: http://gta.wikia.com/wiki/Benny's_Original_Motor_Works

Thats the Lowrider update, and then there are the new Yacht's... for ONLY 6million on up to 8million... you can own your very own luxurious Super Yacht!

http://gta.wikia.com/wiki/Galaxy_Super_Yacht

...that you can't do squat with, other then park it off the coast and use it as a player home, defend it from an invasion of other players and park your helicopter on it. You can not sail it around.... its stationary.... of but you get to park a few Jet Ski's next to it and you can land your Doodoo Sea Plane next to it and use the DooDoo's wing as a diving board... yeah.. . fun times!

Just watch out for that punk kid flying around in his Hydra or LAZAR fighter jets whose obviously a million times better then you at _every_ thing... and blows you up just for the hell of it... a million times... just to prove it.


----------



## andrews2547

Don't buy a car that is less than $100K. It's a waste of money otherwise. Just look for one being driven by an NPC, steal it, drive it into your apartments garage then it's yours. Just make sure you buy insurance if you mod it. If you don't and you end up driving it into the sea or someone blows it up, you've lost all of the money you have put into upgrading it.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> *Don't buy a car that is less than $100K. It's a waste of money otherwise*. Just look for one being driven by an NPC, steal it, drive it into your apartments garage then it's yours. Just make sure you buy insurance if you mod it. If you don't and you end up driving it into the sea or someone blows it up, you've lost all of the money you have put into upgrading it.


So true.

Usually the cars off the street also handle/perform just slightly better then their website sold versions.

I've got a Sabre Turbo that I stole off the street, modded it out to look like Elanor from Gone in 60 Seconds, and now its sitting in my garage waiting for a Benny's treatment; so I don't need to buy one from Benny's when it becomes available there.


----------



## miraldo

Is there a way to use mods in GTAV Singleplayer and then disable them for GTAV Online?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *miraldo*
> 
> Is there a way to use mods in GTAV Singleplayer and then disable them for GTAV Online?


Try GTAV Mod Manager. It keeps your mods in a folder separate from the game and copies them over when you run it, then deletes them when you quit the game.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Try GTAV Mod Manager. It keeps your mods in a folder separate from the game and copies them over when you run it, then deletes them when you quit the game.


Or just make a copy of your game folder...

Copy/paste so you have a second copy of the game somewhere else.

I have my original installation which is clean of all mods installed on my primary SSD...

Then I have the copied game in a seperate folder on the second SSD; and I use this one to do mods for single player.

The game runs fine from either folder; just one version has mods, and the other version is clean. I use the clean one to go Online...


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Or just make a copy of your game folder...
> 
> Copy/paste so you have a second copy of the game somewhere else.
> 
> I have my original installation which is clean of all mods installed on my primary SSD...
> 
> Then I have the copied game in a seperate folder on the second SSD; and I use this one to do mods for single player.
> 
> The game runs fine from either folder; just one version has mods, and the other version is clean. I use the clean one to go Online...


120-ish gigs for just one game?


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> 120-ish gigs for just one game?


You've clearly never seen a properly modded Skyrim folder.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> You've clearly never seen a properly modded Skyrim folder.


Or unmodded X Plane. It recommended specs storage space is 80 GB before DLCs, each DLC is ~1.5 GB each on average. You need around 140 GB in total if you are going to buy all of the DLCs.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> You've clearly never seen a properly modded Skyrim folder.


I mean I have, hell I've been there before but for something as simple as gta 5 doesn't feel worth it.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Try GTAV Mod Manager. It keeps your mods in a folder separate from the game and copies them over when you run it, then deletes them when you quit the game.
> 
> 
> 
> Or just make a copy of your game folder...
> 
> Copy/paste so you have a second copy of the game somewhere else.
> 
> I have my original installation which is clean of all mods installed on my primary SSD...
> 
> Then I have the copied game in a seperate folder on the second SSD; and I use this one to do mods for single player.
> 
> The game runs fine from either folder; just one version has mods, and the other version is clean. I use the clean one to go Online...
Click to expand...

Can't do this for the steam version, I would have to constantly overwrite the clean version if I wanted to play with mods. Besides, If I ever play with mods it's usually just Simple Trainer anyways, and the GTAV Mod Manager works good for that purpose.


----------



## gordesky1

Is rock star and gta login down? for some reason i cant get pass the login...

never mind.. got it to work after a few times... they must be slow tho.. yea social club is very slow...


----------



## KenLautner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ALT F4*
> 
> When I connect the controller on the computer in GTA it forces my view up constantly. What I mean by this is if I plug the controller in I'll go from looking down the street to looking at the top of my head.
> 
> Any ideas?


I had this problem in GTA 4 and never could solve it.
I believe the game just doesn't like some controllers as it worked fine when I used a XBOX 360 controller.
I tried xbox 360 controller emulators for other controllers with no luck.


----------



## weespid

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KenLautner*
> 
> I had this problem in GTA 4 and never could solve it.
> I believe the game just doesn't like some controllers as it worked fine when I used a XBOX 360 controller.
> I tried xbox 360 controller emulators for other controllers with no luck.


This is because xinput used by GTA v and the Xbox 360 controller over laps with the dinput standard causing random inputs in game to fix this you would have to set up an program like x360ce this program acts as an software wrapper to convert dinput to xinput I use this to play GTA with my madcatz hamerhead an my origanl Xbox controller.( On win 7 and 10 with testsiniging off)

Edit seeing as you said you could not get emulators to work the detect feature I could never get your king you have to find out what axis your controller uses and where same with the buttons you then enter that in to the program with the corresponding drop down also for x360ce it has to be in the game folder there are an bunch of videos on YouTube of how to set it up and how to get it working in GTA v.


----------



## PimpSkyline

The Jun 7th F&F update was the worst implemented DLC yet. SO MANY ISSUES!


----------



## cjc75

Maybe...

But the June 10th F&F update seems to have patched a lot of those issues. Most importantly, they seem to have fixed Body Guard & Associate payouts; so people working for VIPs and CEO's now actually get paid for their work.

Granted, there are still some issues...

But Free Roam is certainly a heck of a lot more enjoyable now without all the Jet Griefers; since CEO's are banding together and kicking them out of the Sessions.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Maybe...
> 
> But the June 10th F&F update seems to have patched a lot of those issues. Most importantly, they seem to have fixed Body Guard & Associate payouts; so people working for VIPs and CEO's now actually get paid for their work.
> 
> Granted, there are still some issues...
> 
> But Free Roam is certainly a heck of a lot more enjoyable now without all the Jet Griefers; since CEO's are banding together and kicking them out of the Sessions.


People killing others in free roam is considered grieving now? lol


----------



## cjc75

Yes, because killing IS now considered Griefing; _when CEO's are trying to do their Work._

CEO's want to make their money, and they can't make their money when other players are killing them, so CEO's have been working together to collectively KICK anyone from their sessions who causes them problems with their CEO work...

GTA Online is no longer considered a PVP Game.

It is an Online _'Run Your Own Illegal Business'_ Simulator; and you can thank Rockstar for that, for putting CEO jobs in Free Roam Public Sessions.

Until CEO's are allowed to run their jobs in a Private Session, they will continue to Vote Kick anyone who causes them problems; and it only takes 50% of the session population to Vote Kick a player, and when you've got a Session with say, 30 players and of that 30 you have 4 - 5 CEO's, each with 2 - 4 Associates working for them, with all of them working together to Vote Kick any other player who causes problems for the Session and their CEO Work?... you got 20 - 25 players in a Session of 30 Vote Kicking you... good luck.

Guess you better not fly that Jet pal.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Yes, because killing IS now considered Griefing; _when CEO's are trying to do their Work._
> 
> CEO's want to make their money, and they can't make their money when other players are killing them, so CEO's have been working together to collectively KICK anyone from their sessions who causes them problems with their CEO work...
> 
> GTA Online is no longer considered a PVP Game.
> 
> It is an Online _'Run Your Own Illegal Business'_ Simulator; and you can thank Rockstar for that, for putting CEO jobs in Free Roam Public Sessions.
> 
> Until CEO's are allowed to run their jobs in a Private Session, they will continue to Vote Kick anyone who causes them problems; and it only takes 50% of the session population to Vote Kick a player, and when you've got a Session with say, 30 players and of that 30 you have 4 - 5 CEO's, each with 2 - 4 Associates working for them, with all of them working together to Vote Kick any other player who causes problems for the Session and their CEO Work?... you got 20 - 25 players in a Session of 30 Vote Kicking you... good luck.
> 
> Guess you better not fly that Jet pal.


Nah I never fly jets anyways.

I'll kill CEO's however still. Never been kicked once. If you can't handle dying and killing off players while you do your work, this game probably wasn't for you.

Rockstar put CEO work in public sessions to make it difficult. It's not supposed to be easy, people SHOULD be trying to kill you. The game literally tells people to kill you in fact.


----------



## Alvarado

Meh, just use netbalancer and set it to 2kb up and down speeds. Bam! single player public session.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Meh, just use netbalancer and set it to 2kb up and down speeds. Bam! single player public session.


Not everyone can do that though...

A lot have Routers that are just too good for that kind of stuff...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Not everyone can do that though...
> 
> A lot have Routers that are just too good for that kind of stuff...


Don't think you understand how net balancer / net limiter works. They're QoS services that are controlled from your PC. Doesn't matter what router you use, it will work.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Not everyone can do that though...
> 
> A lot have Routers that are just too good for that kind of stuff...


Hmm.... its got nothing to do with your network setup, all netbalancer does is cause the game to act as if its running on a dialup connection.


----------



## MooMoo

How well does that netbalancer work all the time on? I've tested it few times just to get everyone else leave the session and then turned it off, in fear of losing connection to the servers.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> How well does that netbalancer work all the time on? I've tested it few times just to get everyone else leave the session and then turned it off, in fear of losing connection to the servers.


I've only been playing for two days with it for just an hour or two not once did I get disconnected.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> How well does that netbalancer work all the time on? I've tested it few times just to get everyone else leave the session and then turned it off, in fear of losing connection to the servers.


Additionally you can block off UDP 6672and also be in your own solo session.

Why people want to do solo CEO though is beyond me. Would be insanely boring.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Additionally you can block off UDP 6672and also be in your own solo session.
> 
> Why people want to do solo CEO though is beyond me. Would be insanely boring.


Because grinding out for about 4 hours to fill a medium warehouse just to lose it all thanks to griefers isn't fun.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Because grinding out for about 4 hours to fill a medium warehouse just to lose it all thanks to griefers isn't fun.


Griefers? Or people who are playing the game the intended way? Risk / Reward.

There's a reason why they don't allow you to play CEO missions, but allow the Securserv missions in Invite only.


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Griefers? Or people who are playing the game the intended way? Risk / Reward.
> 
> There's a reason why they don't allow you to play CEO missions, but allow the Securserv missions in Invite only.


By all means if you wanna risk losing 4-8 hours of work grinding out crates just to lose it all to some dude in a hydra then go for it. Example.

Edit: Don't get me wrong, its probably loads of fun with a group of people you know but sadly, some of us don't got that.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Griefers? Or people who are playing the game the intended way? Risk / Reward.
> 
> There's a reason why they don't allow you to play CEO missions, but allow the Securserv missions in Invite only.


This.

If getting killed in GTA Online is a problem for you, it's obviously not your sort of game. If you want to do the CEO jobs but complain when people kill you, don't do CEO jobs, just stick to VIP jobs in private/friends only sessions.


----------



## Blze001

I really wish all of my friends hadn't stopped playing GTA V, this CEO/VIP stuff looks fun.

And my solution to getting killed in free roam is to either passive up or drive my armored car. Sure, they can blow me up, but at least I get to take solace in the fact they lost some cash doing it. Not a lot, but petty revenge is still revenge.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> I really wish all of my friends hadn't stopped playing GTA V, this CEO/VIP stuff looks fun.
> 
> And my solution to getting killed in free roam is to either passive up or drive my armored car. Sure, they can blow me up, but at least I get to take solace in the fact they lost some cash doing it. Not a lot, but petty revenge is still revenge.


Not anymore...

Players don't get hit with insurance for "exploding" someones car... with either a Jet.. or a Bomb, or so much gun fire it causes the gas tank to explode.

I've put sticky bombs and proximity bombs on peoples cars, and I've never once been hit with insurance when they have claimed it.

I did it to a guy in a session twice in a row today, he was on top of that construction tower, sniping people and daring others to come claim his "bounty" and I just went and stuck a Proximity bomb on his car that he left parked at the bottom. We he came down to get his car, BOOM.. I got 8K from his bounty, and no insurance hit from his car. Did it again 20 mins later when he was up there sniping again, but no bounty this time.. and when he came down to get his car again... BOOM... and again, no Insurance hit.

Every time someone blows up one of my own vehicles and I got to claim the insurance... if it hits them then Mors Mutual will list "insurance paid by so'n'so player" but usually it just says "insurance free" meaning, Mors Mutual paid for it cause it was 'exploded' , and I got it back for free.... and the player who blow it, didn't get hit with the insurance.

RPG's and Homing Launchers.. and driving into water till its dead, etc.,.. those seem to cause Insurance hits.

But sticky bombs, proximity bombs and hitting it with jets... or just plain causing the gas tank to go with gun fire... doesn't seem too.


----------



## Waleh

Hey guys, I'm getting some stuttering playing this game. It gets especially bad while driving. My FPS is usually above 100 but I do experience drops. My specs are listed below. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting some stuttering playing this game. It gets especially bad while driving. My FPS is usually above 100 but I do experience drops. My specs are listed below. Any ideas? Thanks


Check your CPU usage, you probably have the same problem I do in that with lower settings CPU usage gets pushed to the roof (100%).

I run at all Very High, no frame scaling, AA, or extended distance/shadows @ 1080p and average around 85 FPS, with these setting I don't encounter stuttering but if you still do try frame scaling at 1.250x


----------



## cainy1991

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Hey guys, I'm getting some stuttering playing this game. It gets especially bad while driving. My FPS is usually above 100 but I do experience drops. My specs are listed below. Any ideas? Thanks


Also check Vram usage, I was maxing my 290x vram and getting some bad stutter/frame drops whenever it did(usually driving or flying)
Though I was playing @ 1440p so this may not be related to your problem..


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Check your CPU usage, you probably have the same problem I do in that with lower settings CPU usage gets pushed to the roof (100%).
> 
> I run at all Very High, no frame scaling, AA, or extended distance/shadows @ 1080p and average around 85 FPS, with these setting I don't encounter stuttering but if you still do try frame scaling at 1.250x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cainy1991*
> 
> Also check Vram usage, I was maxing my 290x vram and getting some bad stutter/frame drops whenever it did(usually driving or flying)
> Though I was playing @ 1440p so this may not be related to your problem..


Thanks for the advice guys! I updated my drivers and used the Nvidia Optimizer which basically increased my settings to much higher ones where my FPS is always around 60-80 and now it seems stutter free. Thanks guys


----------



## nramotar23

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Not anymore...
> 
> Players don't get hit with insurance for "exploding" someones car... with either a Jet.. or a Bomb, or so much gun fire it causes the gas tank to explode.
> 
> I've put sticky bombs and proximity bombs on peoples cars, and I've never once been hit with insurance when they have claimed it.
> 
> I did it to a guy in a session twice in a row today, he was on top of that construction tower, sniping people and daring others to come claim his "bounty" and I just went and stuck a Proximity bomb on his car that he left parked at the bottom. We he came down to get his car, BOOM.. I got 8K from his bounty, and no insurance hit from his car. Did it again 20 mins later when he was up there sniping again, but no bounty this time.. and when he came down to get his car again... BOOM... and again, no Insurance hit.
> 
> Every time someone blows up one of my own vehicles and I got to claim the insurance... if it hits them then Mors Mutual will list "insurance paid by so'n'so player" but usually it just says "insurance free" meaning, Mors Mutual paid for it cause it was 'exploded' , and I got it back for free.... and the player who blow it, didn't get hit with the insurance.
> 
> RPG's and Homing Launchers.. and driving into water till its dead, etc.,.. those seem to cause Insurance hits.
> 
> But sticky bombs, proximity bombs and hitting it with jets... or just plain causing the gas tank to go with gun fire... doesn't seem too.


Good to know! I never understood the insurance or how it worked in regards to penalties but you are right about the homing/rpg vs sticky bombs. My assumption is that the rockets are just too easy to use to destroy things. Ill have to test the grenade launcher and minigun as well.


----------



## dmasteR

New Content - PS4, Xbox One & PC Only

16 Stunt Races have been added to GTA Online and are available from Rank 1 and after completing or skipping the GTA Online Tutorial. Stunt Races feature a mixture of exciting new props and vehicles. Players can join a Stunt Race through one of the 15 new Stunt Series blips in GTA Online Freemode. Stunt Series triggers allow players to join the current Race in the series and then cycle through all the latest Stunt Races. Players can join directly via one of the triggers or go on call to remain in Freemode while the lobby fills up. They can also use the Stunt Series option in the Quick Job phone app to join any open Stunt Race in the series. If a player wants to play a particular Stunt Race, the Race can be joined or hosted by selecting it from the Pause Menu Job List.
Premium Races have been added to GTA Online and are available from Rank 1 after completing or skipping the GTA Online Tutorial. Premium Races are 8 player, high stakes, winner takes all, with predefined settings that cannot be altered. It costs $20,000 to enter a Premium Race and the player must own a personal vehicle that qualifies the class or model restriction of the active Race. This is detailed on the Premium Race trigger or blip on the map. Premium Races can be joined via the yellow Premium Race triggers in GTA Online Freemode or through the Active Premium Race option in the Quick Job phone app.
An Adversary Mode trigger, blip and Quick Job phone app have been added to GTA Online Freemode. These either take the player into a currently promoted Adversary Mode or if there is nothing currently promoted, any active Adversary Mode.
13 new vehicles are now available in GTA Online from the Legendary Motorsport and Southern San Andreas Super Autos websites. These include:
Emperor ETR1
Progen Tyrus
Annis RE-7B
Obey Omnis
Lampadati Tropos Rallye
Grotti Brioso R/A
Vapid Trophy Truck
Vapid Desert Raid
Nagasaki BF400
Western Gargoyle
Declasse Burger Shot Stallion
Bravado Redwood Gauntlet
Vapid Piswasser Dominator
Over 180 new clothing items are now available from Clothing Stores for Male and Female characters in GTA Online.
50 new tattoos are now available from Tattoo Parlors in GTA Online.
New Features / Updates - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only

The Personal Interaction Menu has been re-organized and new menus have been added. Changes include:
"Style" and "Vehicles" sub-menus have been added to help condense the Personal Interaction Menu.
The "Racing Outfit" option has been added so players can choose an outfit to wear during Stunt Races. Players can set any saved outfit as their Racing Outfit.
The "Bike Helmet" option has been added so players can choose a default helmet to wear on Motorcycles in Freemode and in Races. Turn "Auto Show Bike Helmet" option to on to apply the helmet automatically when getting on a Motorcycle in Freemode.
The "Helmet Visor" option has been added so players can choose to have their Helmet visor up or down by default. Players can also open or close their helmet visors when on foot or on a bike. Hold dpad right when wearing a helmet with a visor to toggle the visor up or down.
A "Fast Zoom" button has been added to the Rockstar Creator.
Websites now indicate which vehicles are Pegasus vehicles.
The MTL Brickade now is delivered with bulletproof tires when ordered from Pegasus. This also affects all previously purchased MTL Brickades.
Rockstar Editor Fixes - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only

Fixed an issue that caused pickup icons to be visible for recorded Rockstar Editor clips made during the Adversary Mode - Power Play. These will no longer be visible in future clips.
Fixed an issue that may have caused bullet decals on vehicles to not render correctly when previewing a clip in the Rockstar Editor.
Rockstar Creator Fixes - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only

Fixed an issue that resulted in parachutes being available for placement in the GTA Race Creator.
Fixed an issue that resulted in "Team Start Point" requirements to not adjust to the max number of players set in "Deathmatch Details" section.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the camera to get stuck facing down when trying to place a prop in the Creator.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to get stuck in the Creator "Test Mode" after dying by falling from a large height.
Fixed an issue that caused the "Medium Bush" prop in the Creator to sink into the ground.
General / Miscellaneous - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only

Fixes have been implemented to improve game stability and network performance for GTA Online.
Fixed multiple crashes in GTA Online Freemode.
Fixed an issue that caused the game to crash when a large number of players in a GTA Online session attempted to vault a wall at the same time.
Fixed a crash that occurred when attempting to launch the Adversary Mode -Trading Places.
Fixed an issue that caused the side windows of a modified Imponte Phoenix to disappear when entering a garage property.
Fixed an issue that caused an invalid time to appear for the "Average Time per Session" statistic on the Pause Menu.
Fixed an issue that may have caused enemy Helicopters in GTA Online to behave erratically or not leave their initial spawn point.
Fixed an issue that displayed an incorrect description for the Tug boat on the DockTease website.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to save an outfit after playing the Adversary Mode - Drop Zone.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the gender of your Personal Assistant to not change after selecting the opposite gender during an Office trade in.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to get stuck facing their Apartment when loading into GTA Online.
Fixed an issue that cause players' Yachts to move position after changing session.
Fixed an issue that caused the Sovereign Motorcycle wheel color to not remain after having already made the purchase.
Fixed issues that caused frame rate stuttering when changing accessories or outfits in the Personal Interaction Menu.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players seeing a 400 hour cooldown timer for the VIP Works - Piracy Prevention & Sightseer.
Fixed multiple issues with the VIP Buzzard spawns.
Fixed an issue where players would get stuck when attempting to leave the Executive Office desk chair.
Fixed an issue that caused the blip that signals when the Target has been picked up by their Bodyguards to no longer appear in the Adversary Mode - Extraction.
Fixed an issue that resulted in multiple players to display as "undefined" in the dpad leaderboard after multiple drivers left a GTA Race.
Fixed an issue that resulted in "undefined" to appear on the taxi meter after selecting a friend's Apartment or Office while playing in Asian languages.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being charged incorrectly for using the "Request Luxury Helicopter" service from the Personal Assistant.
Fixed an issue that caused players to be reverted back to the Friends Menu after trying to join an in-progress Vehicle Deathmatch while testing a Race in the Creator.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to scroll through the "Masks" section of the Personal Interaction Menu correctly.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to lose functionality after purchasing several weapons from Ammu-Nation.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to be stuck in the sky after joining an in-progress playlist of various Adversary Modes.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to get stuck in the sky after voting for a job on the Next Job Voting Screen.
Fixed an issue that caused the SecuroServ computer in the Office to not be useable.
Fixed an issue that resulted in all players in session to be able to hear each other despite having their voice chat setting set to "Organization".
Fixed an issue that resulted in targets warping under the map during the VIP Work - Headhunter.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Suped Up" award to not progress if the "No Roof" mod is applied to the Pfister 811.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving a phone call from their Personal Assistant saying that a Special Item was available, but when the player accessed the SecuroServ Network they were not offered a Special Item.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to fall through the world after joining a new session from another player's Office.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players' Associate wages to reset back to $5,000 after completing the VIP Challenge - Salvage.
Fixed an issue that resulted in Associates to stop receiving regular SecuroServ payments.
Fixed issues that caused multiple power-ups in the Adversary Mode - Power Play to persist indefinitely during the match.
Fixed an issue in the Adversary Mode - Power Play where power-up audio would not play if the match is in Sudden Death.
Fixed an issue where spectators would not receive any music during the Adversary Mode - Power Play.
Fixed an issue in the Adversary Mode - Power Play where spectators would not receive any objective text.
Fixed an issue that resulted in clipping issues with the "Shades" team outfit in the Adversary Mode - Power Play.
Fixed an issue where camera controls were not flipped under some circumstances when activating the "Flipped" power-up during the Adversary Mode - Power Play.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Zoned" Power up blip to not appear on the radar when at a significant distance during the Adversary Mode - Power Play.
Fixed an issue that caused players to spawn in an out of bounds location during the Adversary Mode - Power Play.
Fixed an issue that caused Machine Pistol ammo to not persist between sessions if the player owned no other SMGs or only owned LMGs as other SMG weapons.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to lose all their Musket Ammo after transitioning from GTA Online to Story Mode then back to GTA Online.
Fixed an issue that caused all players in a lobby to be stuck launching if a player quit before the second job began, another player joined and all players idled before launching.
Fixed an issue that resulted in CEOs being unable to invite players to be their Associates.
Fixed an issue where players would be stuck in the on a black screen after choosing to fast travel to their owned Warehouse in the Luxury Helicopter.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to be stuck on a black screen after selecting to fast travel to their owned Warehouse.
Fixed an issue that resulted in job blips to be suppressed for players who are not participating in a VIP Work whilst a VIP Work is active in session.
Fixed an issue with the laptop in some Warehouses where players would lose functionality when using it.
Fixed an issue that resulted in some Special Item crates to appear in the Warehouse correctly for the Associate who delivered it but not for the Warehouse owning CEO.
Fixed an issue that caused players to not be taken inside the Warehouse upon delivering 3 crates at the same time by landing in the drop off area in Buzzard.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to get stuck on a black screen after delivering multiple crates to the Warehouse while an Organization member is a significant distance away.
Fixed an issue that caused players to be stuck on a black screen if they killed themselves while delivering Special Cargo to a Warehouse.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being told the incorrect amount of Special Cargo after successfully delivering it to the Warehouse.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being told they had delivered one crate, despite two players having delivered two at the same time.
Fixed an issue that caused players to get stuck on a black screen after passing out from drinking inside their owned Yacht.
Fixed an issue that meant players couldn't exit their garages while someone is trying to buzz in.
Fixed an issue that resulted in font changes to not be applied when trading your Office in.
Fixed an issue that caused players to be stuck in the sky if all players DNF during a parachuting job.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Online Tutorial Last Team Standing - Cypress Flats to not properly begin.
Fixed an issue that caused physics issues when carrying a container with a Cargobob Helicopter containing several players.
Fixed an issue that caused incorrect trajectories for thrown projectiles in some circumstances when thrown from vehicles in First Person.
Fixed an issue that allowed the First Person camera to clip into the player's body when sitting down in an Office property.
Fixed an issue where a player's camera could intersect with the driver of a Tug boat.
Fixed an issue that caused the First Person camera of the Nagasaki Hot Rod Blazer to clip through the player when performing certain jumps.
Fixed an issue that caused a player's head to be facing in the wrong direction when in the back seat of a Helicopter.
Fixed an issue that caused the pointing animation to play incorrectly on a player when they are holding a two-handed weapon.
Fixed an issue that caused players to be positioned incorrectly when sitting in the chairs of an Office property.
Fixed an issue with players clipping through vehicle doors when multiple players tried to exit a vehicle at the same time.
Fixed an issue that may have caused loss of control when a player crashed their vehicle while performing a drive-by with the Heavy Revolver weapon.
Fixed an issue that would cause buildups of traffic outside the Arcadius Office property when multiple players were inside.
Fixed an issue where players would try to smash a vehicle window to perform a drive-by when the door was fully open.
Fixed an issue with out of sync animations when viewing a player performing a drive-by on the back of a Motorcycle.
Fixed an issue with interior maps rendering incorrectly on the radar map when moving between floors of a building.
Fixed an issue with an incorrect vehicle manufacturer displaying for the MTL Brickade.
Fixed spawning issues in the golf course variant of the Freemode Event - Hold The Wheel.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players who were sitting at the Office boardroom table to not look at the Boss.
Fixed an issue that was causing some players to clip into one another while sitting on the couch in the Office.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players who were invited to another player's Office to not see the name of the Organization displayed above the Personal Assistant's desk.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the armor pick-up to not be collectible for the previous rounds winners in the Adversary Mode - Trading Places.
Fixed clipping issues with the "Babydoll Floral Dress" when sitting in an Office chair.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the message "Player has registered as a VIP" to appear for players when they had actually registered as a CEO.
Fixed an issue that caused certain Warehouse options to still be selectable in the Quick Travel menu despite the player being already close to it.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players' requested personal vehicles to be placed on the Office helipad.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Benefactor XLS (armored) to still cost a player $5000 to call in from the CEO Vehicles menu, despite the player already owning the vehicle.
Fixed an issue that resulted in some Special Item Buy Special Cargo Missions being easier than intended.
Fixed an issue that caused the Office blip to not return after hiding them in the "Hide Options" in the Personal Interaction Menu.
Fixed an issue that caused hats from previously worn Associate outfit styles to appear in a newly set style if changed inside a vehicle.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players' impounded vehicles to remain impounded when using the Personal Assistant for the recovery service.
Fixed an issue that meant purchasing a Shark Card during an in-progress order Office order would restart the Office order.
Fixed an issue that resulted in newly created characters to have their crew's t-shirt equipped rather than what is chosen in the Character Creator, if previous character used was wearing a VIP outfit style.
Fixed an issue that caused the Associates of a CEO to remain in their CEO's Office despite their CEO leaving the Organization to join another.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players' personal vehicles to never arrive correctly when being ordered to the West Vinewood Backlot Warehouse.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Mechanic to not get added to players' contact lists after purchasing a Pegassi Reaper then switching sessions.
Fixed an issue that resulted in no help text to appear for tips about changing your Office Decor.
Fixed an issue that meant players would not receive the alert telling them they were going to save money when trading in a Warehouse for a cheaper option.
Fixed an issue that caused the "Hide Options" for VIP / CEO work to not work correctly.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players spawning into their Office without an interior.
Fixed multiple collision issues with the Executive Office desk chair.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving phone calls from a female Personal Assistant despite having an Office with a male Personal Assistant.
Fixed an issue that resulted in Associate players hearing safe install dialogue from the Personal Assistant during their CEO's Office intro.
Fixed an issue where female players would clip noticeably through the back of the Executive Office desk chair.
Fixed an issue in Don't Cross the Line where players' lines would be break if they moved left immediately as soon as the starting countdown finished.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to get up from the sofa in the Office after sitting down once other players had started playing Don't Cross The Line.
Fixed an issue that resulted in button conflicts between the "Start Recording" / "Turn on Action Replay" functions and Don't Cross The Line.
Fixed an issue that caused only one avatar / gamertag to appear during Don't Cross The Line when playing with 4 players.
Fixed an issue that caused the 4th player behind the couch to not animate as intended when playing Don't Cross the Line.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the 4th player standing beside the couch to be unable to join Don't Cross The Line.
Fixed multiple Don't Cross The Line help text issues.
Fixed an issue in Don't Cross the Line where players would not be taken into the mini-game if they were in first person.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving Don't Cross The Line help text telling them they can now play Don't Cross The Line as there is enough players, despite the other players watching TV.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to be stuck in a sitting down animation when two players attempt to leave Don't Cross The Line as a 3rd player sits down and launches the game.
Fixed an issue in Don't Cross The Line where if one of the three players on the sofa is watching TV, other players are told to sit on the sofa to play Don't Cross The Line, which is not possible.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players who were already in position with enough players to receive the prompt "Wait for another player to play Don't Cross The Line".
Fixed an issue that caused players to be seen standing on the sofa after quitting out of Don't Cross the Line then quickly pressing O / B to stand up from the sofa.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the 4th player to fall through the world after pressing the exit button while in player list for Don't Cross The Line.
Fixed issues with players' lines moving sideways and out of sync during Don't Cross The Line.
Fixed an issue that caused players to constantly keep performing the idle chair animation during Don't Cross The Line.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving help text to "Sit down to play Don't Cross The Line" despite already being sat down on the sofa.
Fixed an issue where the "Request Luxury Helicopter" option would not be available if the player is not CEO but owns a Warehouse.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to become stuck entering their Office when trying to enter after completing a Buy Special Cargo Mission.
Fixed an issue that caused players to be spawned in as invisible after spectating a player that is completing a Buy Special Cargo Mission.
Fixed an issue in multiple Sell Special Cargo Missions where players would not be told to "Lose the Cops" while waiting for another member to lose the cops at the end of the Mission.
Fixed an issue that caused Special Cargo crates to fall through the map meaning they could not be collected and the Mission could not be completed.
Fixed an issue that caused targets to fall inside inaccessible buildings after destroying their Helicopter during Buy Special Cargo Missions.
Fixed an issue that may have made Special Cargo packages unreachable if dropped on a Yacht.
Fixed an issue that meant tapping X / A to run would cancel the Personal Assistant's phone call from coming through and delay the beginning of some Special Cargo Missions.
Fixed sound effects issues with some Sell Special Cargo Missions.
Fixed an issue that meant own Organization players were able to lock onto Buy / Sell / Defend Special Cargo Mission vehicles.
Fixed an issue that caused players' Office Special Cargo items to appear in other players' Offices.
Fixed an issue that caused a significant delay before the player was removed from the Executive Office desk chair after launching a Buy Special Cargo Mission.
Fixed an issue that meant players were unable to complete the Sell Special Cargo Mission that ends at the Lake Vinewood drop off due to the size of the drop off.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to enter their Office after ordering Cargobob Jetsam from the Personal Assistant, picking up a car then landing on the Office helipad.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the VIP Work - Headhunter to not be hidden for Non-Organization players despite the player setting their VIP / CEO Work set to "Hide".
Fixed an issue that resulted in players' gamertags to be displayed multiple times on some end of round leaderboards.
Fixed an issue that resulted in a broken transition when entering Online from Story Mode.
Fixed an issue that resulted in hat or accessory previews on players' characters to not change when scrolling through the options in the Personal Interaction Menu.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the help text that advises Associates that they can't use the Executive Office desk chair or the head of the boardroom table to constantly flicker.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to get kicked out of a different Apartment when attempting to enter their own on foot.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Luxury Helicopter to constantly stay in the air and never land.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Quick Travel to Office" Luxury Helicopter option to no longer function.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to spawn into their Apartment and constantly fall through the world after quitting from the "All In Order" Heist alert screen.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the "All in Order" challenge progress to be reset after only completing some of the Heist Set-Up Missions.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the prompt that advises players that they have the ability to hide blips to persist after completing several Heist Missions.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Heist "H" blip to constantly flicker when inside the Apartment.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Heist "H" blip to not appear in some high end Apartments.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to pick up the trash bags in the Heist Series A Funding - Trash Truck.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the Heist Series A - Finale to not correctly launch as expected.
Fixed an issue in the Heist Humane Labs - Key Codes where players were unable to complete the Heist after exiting and entering vehicle as it was being is driven into the Apartment.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to complete the Heist - Pacific Standard Finale if a player is killed right before the bank entry cutscene.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to not receive the prompt to put their mask on during the Heist - Fleeca Job Finale.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to not receive any help text to explain the gun locker or the safe after renovating their Office.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players not receiving any Personal Assistant dialogue.
Fixed an issue that caused the Executive Office desk chair to pop out of place for other players in the Office when the CEO player tried to sit down.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the menu for the lift to appear when walking close to the lift but disappear while the player is scrolling through it.
Fixed an issue that caused the Executive Office desk chair to sit at an offset position if the player left their character sitting in the chair for a significant amount of time.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players seeing other players leaving the Office by the roof / ground with them, despite the other players having selected the opposite option.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players appearing in the Office exit animations despite them exiting the Office in a different way.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players not being sent to their chosen location when exiting the Office when the owner uses the opposite "All exit" option.
Fixed an issue that caused a white line to be visible amongst the score bars for spectators during the Adversary Mode - Trading Places.
Fixed an issue that caused phone contact invites to make the accepting player the host of the job, instead of attempting to join other players first.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the feed message text "Available from Legendary Motorsport" to be very difficult to read.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players getting stuck in the sky when attempting to launch "Shooting Range" challenge during Flight School.
Fixed an issue that resulted in clipping issues with other players when all players stand up from the couch in the Office at the same time.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players to not have the option to show / hide Proximity Mines in the Gun Locker menu in the Office, despite owning them.
Fixed clothing clipping issues with the chairs in front of the Executive Office desk.
Fixed player clipping issues with the Office sofa.
Fixed an issue that caused the tucked variant of a shirt to remain unavailable after purchasing the untucked version.
Fixed an issue that caused the "Cash" and "Body Armor" options in the Personal Interaction menu to be greyed out when not accessible.
Fixed an issue that caused clipping issues when performing actions with specific helmets / hats.
Fixed clipping issues with the "Independence Tailcoat" and the "Muscle Pants".
Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving the message "CHALLENGE OVER" after letting the time expire during the VIP Challenge - Salvage.
Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving incorrect help text after entering a player's Office when holding the briefcase during the Freemode Event - Hot Property.
General / Miscellaneous - PS4 Only

Fixed an issue that caused players to receive a screen reading "Purchase pending..." for several seconds after returning to the Docktease website after visiting the PS store.
General / Miscellaneous - Xbox One Only

Fixed an issue where players would become stuck in the sky after experiencing a service outage at the end of the Adversary Mode - Trading Places.
Fixed an issue where players would become stuck on a black screen after accepting an invite into a friend's User Generated Content job after changing their "See and Share Content" setting from "Blocked" to "Friends" when invited back into the same job.
Fixed an issue that resulted in restricted players being able to see the names of Offices and Warehouses on the map after joining an Organization, despite the CEO of the Organization having their "See and Share Content" set to "Blocked".
General / Miscellaneous - PC Only

Fixed an issue that resulted in the Cheval Marshall to disappear from the Pegasus menu upon on exiting GTA Online.
Fixed an issue that caused players' Transaction Logs to appear empty on the Maze Bank website.
Fixed an issue that caused incorrect aim centering when controlling a Helicopter with a mouse while a gamepad was plugged into the system.
Fixed an issue when running with AMD Eyefinity or NVIDIA Surround that caused the mouse cursor to render on the wrong screen when the Pause Menu was open.
Fixed an issue that could cause the Rockstar Editor to crash when attempting to export with low hard drive space.
Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Stock" tires from Benny's to consistently revert to whatever special tires were previously equipped, after reloading the game.


----------



## Guthra

While I like the Grand Theft Auto series, I almost feel sad for GTA V now that GTA Online has become so popular. For a long time it had seemed or still seems like Rockstar is focusing more on the multiplayer side of things.


----------



## andrews2547

This is why GTA Online is a joke.

They recently added a car based on the Jaguar F-Type which IRL, the top model spec'd out with everything comes to $150,163. You'd expect it to be $150,000-$200,000 in game. Wrong, it's a $1,735,000 car. You may be wondering why this is a joke, it's not a real car so it doesn't matter. Well, you can either grind for 17.35 real hours (I worked this out with help from someone, you can generally get $100,000/hour excluding loading times) which gets boring very quickly, or you can pay for it with £17.98 real money. And I thought EA was a joke when they were charging £0.79 per car in Need For Speed to unlock it early. Rockstar want *£17.98* real money for *one *car.


----------



## c0nsistent

Has anyone else been banned for absolutely no reason, to only be banned again once you log back in, even after reinstalling the game?
Support tickets are pointless, and the phone support is a dead end.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> This is why GTA Online is a joke.
> 
> They recently added a car based on the Jaguar F-Type which IRL, the top model spec'd out with everything comes to $150,163. You'd expect it to be $150,000-$200,000 in game. Wrong, it's a $1,735,000 car. You may be wondering why this is a joke, it's not a real car so it doesn't matter. Well, you can either grind for 17.35 real hours (I worked this out with help from someone, you can generally get $100,000/hour excluding loading times) which gets boring very quickly, or you can pay for it with £17.98 real money. And I thought EA was a joke when they were charging £0.79 per car in Need For Speed to unlock it early. Rockstar want *£17.98* real money for *one *car.


Pacific Standard finale glitch and 4 people will be able to have it in less than 2 hours. I was stacked on so much money I had no where to spend it on prior of the latest 3 updates. Bought the most expensive business that ill never use, besides the gun cache. X80 Proto, the three new supers from the update before the one today. Still have nearly 6m just sitting. Probably run a few Pac Stan finales with a few friends and I will be over 14m easy by the time next patch is out.

If you're going to grind, do it efficiently. 100k a hour is terrible effiency.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *c0nsistent*
> 
> Has anyone else been banned for absolutely no reason, to only be banned again once you log back in, even after reinstalling the game?
> Support tickets are pointless, and the phone support is a dead end.


Someone probably gave you cheated in money. Even if you didn't realize it, Rockstars anti-cheat system did. This is assuming that did happen. It could be anything from accidentally going online with mods installed to someone getting into your account and using it to cheat money onto themselves.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Pacific Standard finale glitch and 4 people will be able to have it in less than 2 hours. I was stacked on so much money I had no where to spend it on prior of the latest 3 updates. Bought the most expensive business that ill never use, besides the gun cache. X80 Proto, the three new supers from the update before the one today. Still have nearly 6m just sitting. Probably run a few Pac Stan finales with a few friends and I will be over 14m easy by the time next patch is out.
> 
> If you're going to grind, do it efficiently. 100k a hour is terrible effiency.


The problem with that is you need 3 reliable and competent people to do it with. The $100K/hour method can be done on your own or with up to 8 people.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Someone probably gave you cheated in money. Even if you didn't realize it, Rockstars anti-cheat system did. This is assuming that did happen. It could be anything from accidentally going online with mods installed to someone getting into your account and using it to cheat money onto themselves.
> The problem with that is you need 3 reliable and competent people to do it with. The $100K/hour method can be done on your own or with up to 8 people.


You're telling me you're unable to find 3 friends that also play GTA V to just hop in for 15 mins every so often to do a quick Pacific Standard Finale? Or even ask people on OCN? I've helped plenty of people on OCN make millions in a short period of time.

Hell I've ran Criminal Mastermind with people on here even though I've already done it for the easiest 12 million (assuming you haven't gotten the two other bonuses).


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're telling me you're unable to find 3 friends that also play GTA V to just hop in for 15 mins every so often to do a quick Pacific Standard Finale? Or even ask people on OCN? I've helped plenty of people on OCN make millions in a short period of time.
> 
> Hell I've ran Criminal Mastermind with people on here even though I've already done it for the easiest 12 million (assuming you haven't gotten the two other bonuses).


Not reliably.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not reliably.


Highly suggest you ask here then. Assuming you're on PC. I run Pacific Standard with others from OCN. We just run the finale glitch. 15~ mins and you'll have a easy 300k. In fact we just did it a hour ago. We did it with three players since we couldn't find a 4th. Friend logged onto his laptop as a 4th dummy that did nothing. PM your RSC if intersted and on PC.


----------



## NFL

For some reason, the game refuses to work for me currently. Try to load up story mode or online, and the game crashes. I deleted my mods, uninstalled OpenIV, verified cache, and when that failed I reinstalled the game...twice. No dice, still crashing when trying to load the game. I'm not sure what else I can do

EDIT: Won't load benchmark either


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> For some reason, the game refuses to work for me currently. Try to load up story mode or online, and the game crashes. I deleted my mods, uninstalled OpenIV, verified cache, and when that failed I reinstalled the game...twice. No dice, still crashing when trying to load the game. I'm not sure what else I can do
> 
> EDIT: Won't load benchmark either


If you completly deleted EVERYTHING and reinstalled it. I haven't a clue, unless there is some graphic settings that are still in the Profiles that the game doesn't like.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NFL*
> 
> For some reason, the game refuses to work for me currently. Try to load up story mode or online, and the game crashes. I deleted my mods, uninstalled OpenIV, verified cache, and when that failed I reinstalled the game...twice. No dice, still crashing when trying to load the game. I'm not sure what else I can do
> 
> EDIT: Won't load benchmark either


Backup the entire Rockstar Games folder in your documents, then delete it and see if it starts.

If it does, something is up with your configs. If not, I have no clue.


----------



## NFL

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Backup the entire Rockstar Games folder in your documents, then delete it and see if it starts.
> 
> If it does, something is up with your configs. If not, I have no clue.


No dice, still can't get the game to load


----------



## Jared Pace

delete your config & settings.xml files in your my documents

run the gta 5 launcher with the comandline -verify while online. you will check the file structure and automatically repair the game directory.


----------



## Swolern

Getting back into GTAV, what is the best looking graphics mod currently? I saw the Redux mod and it looked awesome!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highly suggest you ask here then. Assuming you're on PC. I run Pacific Standard with others from OCN. We just run the finale glitch. 15~ mins and you'll have a easy 300k. In fact we just did it a hour ago. We did it with three players since we couldn't find a 4th. Friend logged onto his laptop as a 4th dummy that did nothing. PM your RSC if intersted and on PC.


I've mostly given up on trying to earn money now, I didn't even play to make money in quite a while. I did find a legit way (no cheats or glitches) to make a closer to $300K/hour grinding instead of $100K/hour which is what I was doing before.

I don't really care about earning money anymore, I have no plans to buy any other vehicles or apartments/buildings anytime soon. Someone who I do know bought an office and a warehouse, so we are going to do those missions together, but I'm not doing it for the money.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've mostly given up on trying to earn money now, I didn't even play to make money in quite a while. I did find a legit way (no cheats or glitches) to make a closer to $300K/hour grinding instead of $100K/hour which is what I was doing before.
> 
> I don't really care about earning money anymore, I have no plans to buy any other vehicles or apartments/buildings anytime soon. Someone who I do know bought an office and a warehouse, so we are going to do those missions together, but I'm not doing it for the money.


Warehouse get









Seems interesting so far.


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> You're telling me you're unable to find 3 friends that also play GTA V to just hop in for 15 mins every so often to do a quick Pacific Standard Finale? Or even ask people on OCN? I've helped plenty of people on OCN make millions in a short period of time.
> 
> Hell I've ran Criminal Mastermind with people on here even though I've already done it for the easiest 12 million (assuming you haven't gotten the two other bonuses).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Not reliably.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Highly suggest you ask here then. Assuming you're on PC. I run Pacific Standard with others from OCN. We just run the finale glitch. 15~ mins and you'll have a easy 300k. In fact we just did it a hour ago. We did it with three players since we couldn't find a 4th. Friend logged onto his laptop as a 4th dummy that did nothing. PM your RSC if intersted and on PC.


That's great but like Andrews, I can not find anyone (not even ONE) to play GTA5:O and I posted in this thread about it several times and even joined the OCN gang.

If people are still playing, I'd love to get in and finally finish the heists and just have some damn fun with good people. Never. Happens. #foreveralone


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> That's great but like Andrews, I can not find anyone (not even ONE) to play GTA5:O and I posted in this thread about it several times and even joined the OCN gang.
> 
> If people are still playing, I'd love to get in and finally finish the heists and just have some damn fun with good people. Never. Happens. #foreveralone


Add me on RSC: dmasteRR Will run you through any heist with my group.


----------



## Infrasonic

That would be REALLY cool of you.









What time of day are you usually on?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> That would be REALLY cool of you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What time of day are you usually on?


I'm on at very random times. Some days i'll play a heist around 1-2pm Central, and other times it will be 7-10pm central. When are you on?


----------



## Infrasonic

Well im PST so not going to be online until the evening. For you that might be late at night.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Well im PST so not going to be online until the evening. For you that might be late at night.


Should be A-Okay :]


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Should be A-Okay :]


Suhweeeeet!

Now we just need to get Andrews in on this action. Might be late in the morning for him.


----------



## PimpSkyline

I'm always here.

RSC: XxDarkSkylinexX


----------



## Infrasonic

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm always here.
> 
> RSC: XxDarkSkylinexX


Nice. I'll send you a request too.









Btw, I am very interested in the heists and stuff. Mostly just to get them done but I do want to do them and make money. But mostly, just want to get good people together to play and just do whatever. I can't tell you how many videos I've seen of huge groups of friends playing together and just having a blast. I've never been able to do that. Most of the time people are hacking, cheating and griefing. Been lucky a couple times and got into big lobbies (which then fail and everybody is lost) or gotten into a heist and then somebody drops out and the whole thing fails.

Ugh. But this is the trend with every game I play, it seems.

I just figure it is some alternate and fictional universe existing where lots of friends get together and actually play the same game.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Infrasonic*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm always here.
> 
> RSC: XxDarkSkylinexX
> 
> 
> 
> Nice. I'll send you a request too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, I am very interested in the heists and stuff. Mostly just to get them done but I do want to do them and make money. But mostly, just want to get good people together to play and just do whatever. I can't tell you how many videos I've seen of huge groups of friends playing together and just having a blast. I've never been able to do that. Most of the time people are hacking, cheating and griefing. Been lucky a couple times and got into big lobbies (which then fail and everybody is lost) or gotten into a heist and then somebody drops out and the whole thing fails.
> 
> Ugh. But this is the trend with every game I play, it seems.
> 
> I just figure it is some alternate and fictional universe existing where lots of friends get together and actually play the same game.
Click to expand...

Its a rarity for sure. I had a random 30 lobby that a guy said "Car Show" and 25 of the 30 all piled up at the LS Customs in town. Then we raced to the Blaine County Air port, someone ordered a Golden Private Jet and we flew around, best 4 hrs of my life. Made 6 new friends in that lobby. It happens, but damn its rare these days.

If it's alright with you guys, i would like to Host the Hiests so i can get the progress done. I have only done the Kurma and Jail ones so far as Host. (It's hard to find good people)


----------



## PMan007

For those who are still playing GTA:O, here's the latest addition coming soon : Bikers

Never really got into online and I'm still waiting (and hoping..) for a SP DLC.......







. But realistcally, this DLC will probably be called GTA VI when it come out


----------



## andrews2547

I've given up all hope for a SP DLC.


----------



## caliking420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I've given up all hope for a SP DLC.


Sadly, i agree.


----------



## Smanci

I was getting bit of stutter here and there until I disabled page file from my storage drive... Turns out HDDs are no good for simultaneous use of GTA V and page file.

Now it's running like liquid.


----------



## BlackVenom

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Swolern*
> 
> Getting back into GTAV, what is the best looking graphics mod currently? I saw the Redux mod and it looked awesome!


Redux Mod Release Trailer

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k10RdQU6Jxo


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BlackVenom*
> 
> Redux Mod Release Trailer
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k10RdQU6Jxo


I'd recommend using Visual V, Natural Vision, LA Roads, World of Variety, and Enhanced Dispatch instead. They give the same feature set but with out stolen content.


----------



## Ceadderman

R* are releasing "Bikers" for Online.

I hafta say, I think I will stop supporting R* if this trend continues.

No further content drops until they coddle us Single Player gamers a bit. Enough with the constant Online content drops and forgetting the other half of their market. I'm old. I don't wish to be spammed by money droppers, and people out to ruin everyone's experience. Gimme what I want or I take my dollars elsewhere, que up GTA III-IV and remember the good old days where Gaming was real. Social media(OCN not withstanding) in gaming sucks. That's what LAN parties are for. If I wanna be social, I'ma grab my buddies, we'll get drunk on Energy drinks an HoHos, throw Popcorm kernels at each other an Game ON!









Just enough already.







lulz

~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> R* are releasing "Bikers" for Online.
> 
> I hafta say, I think I will stop supporting R* if this trend continues.
> 
> No further content drops until they coddle us Single Player gamers a bit. Enough with the constant Online content drops and forgetting the other half of their market. I'm old. I don't wish to be spammed by money droppers, and people out to ruin everyone's experience. Gimme what I want or I take my dollars elsewhere, que up GTA III-IV and remember the good old days where Gaming was real. Social media(OCN not withstanding) in gaming sucks. That's what LAN parties are for. If I wanna be social, I'ma grab my buddies, we'll get drunk on Energy drinks an HoHos, throw Popcorm kernels at each other an Game ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder


Sadly single player doesn't sell shark cards.


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> R* are releasing "Bikers" for Online.
> 
> I hafta say, I think I will stop supporting R* if this trend continues.
> 
> No further content drops until they coddle us Single Player gamers a bit. Enough with the constant Online content drops and forgetting the other half of their market. I'm old. I don't wish to be spammed by money droppers, and people out to ruin everyone's experience. Gimme what I want or I take my dollars elsewhere, que up GTA III-IV and remember the good old days where Gaming was real. Social media(OCN not withstanding) in gaming sucks. That's what LAN parties are for. If I wanna be social, I'ma grab my buddies, we'll get drunk on Energy drinks an HoHos, throw Popcorm kernels at each other an Game ON!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just enough already.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lulz
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly single player doesn't sell shark cards.
Click to expand...

No but they could write off a few thousand and include them with the purchase of DLC. That's how drug dealer's bolster the demand for their product. It's GTA after all.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No but they could write off a few thousand and include them with the purchase of DLC. That's how drug dealer's bolster the demand for their product. It's GTA after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Huh...... would you look at that I never once thought of anything like that before, its like this changes *everything!* So........... where's my single player DLC?


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> No but they could write off a few thousand and include them with the purchase of DLC. That's how drug dealer's bolster the demand for their product. It's GTA after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Huh...... would you look at that I never once thought of anything like that before, its like this changes *everything!* So........... where's my single player DLC?
Click to expand...

See, look how much R* is missing out by not catering to us too. Those few thousand cards are NOTHING compared to their Advertising campaign.









~Ceadder


----------



## Alvarado

https://twitter.com/ZhugeEX/status/783373457648148480

All those shark cards.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alvarado*
> 
> https://twitter.com/ZhugeEX/status/783373457648148480
> 
> All those shark cards.


I hear all the time how dumb, stupid, and pointless shark cards are from players.

From a business standpoint, it clearly is not any of those things considering how much money its making R*


----------



## skillings94

just started playing GTA again since the Biker's update, was wondering if anyone has started an MC up and could answer a few questions I have...

Is it only the president who is able to renovate the clubhouse, can the club members not transfer money or buy features for the club house?

Are all the club contracts the same, as we did a load last night but they seemed quite similar...

Also anyone know a quick way to make money for the club as I am now broke from buying the clubhouse haha


----------



## andrews2547

Has GTA V been running like this for anyone else on Windows 10 since the latest update?










It was running perfectly fine before, now this happens after around 5 minutes of gameplay.

Note: The VRAM usage is less than half of what it used to be before the last Windows 10 update.

I know it's definitely not the game, hardware or other software that's causing it. I haven't made any hardware changes since January, I haven't changed any game settings and I haven't installed any other software in the last 2 weeks. Since the Windows 10 update was installed on my computer 3 days ago, it's been doing this and only on GTA V.


----------



## MLJS54

Anyone know how to fix the FPS stutter / glitching? Just got the game on steam sale. Running a 1070 with a G-Sync monitor.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Anyone know how to fix the FPS stutter / glitching? Just got the game on steam sale. Running a 1070 with a G-Sync monitor.


Run the game on an SSD instead of a HDD...

I learned it the hard way myself... found out the PC version was optimized to run better off SSD's (according to GTAForums) and so, as soon as I removed it from my WD 1TB 6.0GBs HDD and reinstalled to an SSD, all my stuttering and FPS issues were gone, and I saw a dramatic performance increase.


----------



## Ceadderman

I doubt you have to go to that extreme. I ran it on PS3 and that has no SSD at all. And doing so really doesn't fix the issue anyway. It simply masks it since load times from SSD are much faster than HDD. The issue doesn't change regardless of storage device.









Just increase the page file and that should do the trick iirc. It was suggested with success here in this thread some time ago.









~Ceadder


----------



## andrews2547

I don't like the way GTA is going. The latest update brought in a one car that has a rocket on the back that can instantly get it up to it's top speed, no matter how fast/slow you're going and another car that can fire rockets and has a parachute.

If I wanted this sort of thing, I'd play Saints Row, not GTA.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't like the way GTA is going. The latest update brought in a one car that has a rocket on the back that can instantly get it up to it's top speed, no matter how fast/slow you're going and another car that can fire rockets and has a parachute.
> 
> If I wanted this sort of thing, I'd play Saints Row, not GTA.


They're just for messing around, they can't be used in races as far as I know so I have no issues with them, freemode has always been insane.


----------



## andrews2547

I'm not 100% sure, but I think they can be used in races, you just can't use those features.


----------



## EpicOtis13

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I'm not 100% sure, but I think they can be used in races, you just can't use those features.


Then its like not being able to use them. Stock the rocket car and the new ruiner are not that fast.


----------



## CptAsian

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> I don't like the way GTA is going. The latest update brought in a one car that has a rocket on the back that can instantly get it up to it's top speed, no matter how fast/slow you're going and another car that can fire rockets and has a parachute.
> 
> If I wanted this sort of thing, I'd play Saints Row, not GTA.


I completely agree. As a result, my interest in this game is dying fairly quickly. The ridiculous prices of everything really aren't helping either.


----------



## BlackVenom

Agreed with the online crap - single player hasn't gotten crap and that's unlikely to change. Online in my experience is like playing on an HL2 RP server with multiple cheating turds running around killing everyone.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Well I'm mostly broke but I have still been having fun in freemode with a few friends doing CEO and Motorcycle Club work. The motorcycle club is by far my favorite addition to the game and I enjoy the fact I can gather supplies for free for my cocaine factory and make anywhere from 150k-300k in a single day with relatively no effort. With that said, for those people who want to have everything and everything now, nothing has changed, things are still insanely expensive and the mission rewards are not very great and that's because rockstar wants you to buy shark cards.


----------



## mackdrool

hey guys. Mackdrool here requesting for the crew.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mackdrool*
> 
> hey guys. Mackdrool here requesting for the crew.


Accepted.


----------



## Seban

Is it possible to get VSYNC working with GTAV in ADAPTIVE mode? I have Adaptive Vsync in Doom where is constant FPS and NO INPUT LAG. Can this be done here too?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Seban*
> 
> Is it possible to get VSYNC working with GTAV in ADAPTIVE mode? I have Adaptive Vsync in Doom where is constant FPS and NO INPUT LAG. Can this be done here too?


Perhaps it can with the Nvidia control panel? Otherwise I have no idea.


----------



## Asisvenia

I wonder, am I the only one who thinks that game is totally boring, terrible and disappointment ? Storyline sucks, physics terrible (absolutely worst than Gta IV), no activities, characters make no sense at least if you know what GTA means, right ? Because every GTA game has its own magic, sense of humor with just like the American crime-comedy TV series storylines. But Gta V is not like that, it's just has a usual cheap Hollywood movie story and also it has 3 worthless character.

I think with that game R* have made their worst job ever done. But most of people really love that game and I'm sure these people who love that game don't care about single player, story, physics,characters and sounds like to me these gamers are teenagers! They only care about multiplayer !







What do we see when we look at score ratings ? 10 !







For what ? No answer.

Maybe I can find some answer here if there any..


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Asisvenia*
> 
> I wonder, am I the only one who thinks that game is totally boring, terrible and disappointment ? Storyline sucks, physics terrible (absolutely worst than Gta IV), no activities, characters make no sense at least if you know what GTA means, right ? Because every GTA game has its own magic, sense of humor with just like the American crime-comedy TV series storylines. But Gta V is not like that, it's just has a usual cheap Hollywood movie story and also it has 3 worthless character.
> 
> I think with that game R* have made their worst job ever done. But most of people really love that game and I'm sure these people who love that game don't care about single player, story, physics,characters and sounds like to me these gamers are teenagers! They only care about multiplayer !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What do we see when we look at score ratings ? 10 !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For what ? No answer.
> 
> Maybe I can find some answer here if there any..


There are activities and you need to play/pay attention to the story for the characters to make sense.


----------



## Artikbot

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> There are activities and you need to play/pay attention to the story for the characters to make sense.


This.

GTA V is perhaps the subtlest of GTAs so far, but if you pay a bit of attention instead of expecting the game to hold your hand throughout the main storyline the points you made above (which are identical to how I felt about it before playing it) fall apart.


----------



## dVeLoPe

i JUST got this game on the pc and will most likely use a controller to play iti
my key is the rockstar version

i have a gtx 1080 and a 6core proc so is their any mods to made the game look better?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> i JUST got this game on the pc and will most likely use a controller to play iti
> my key is the rockstar version
> 
> i have a gtx 1080 and a 6core proc so is their any mods to made the game look better?


https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/naturalvision-photorealistic-gtav

https://www.gta5-mods.com/misc/visualv

Just so you know, make sure to not go online with either of these mods. If you do want to go online, make sure you the mods are removed COMPLETELY or it will result in a quick ban.


----------



## dVeLoPe

well ivebeen trying to download the damn thing from rock star client for over 10 hours now and still around 12gb

does anyone have this install on a fast server?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> well ivebeen trying to download the damn thing from rock star client for over 10 hours now and still around 12gb
> 
> does anyone have this install on a fast server?


That's the one downside of buying the Rockstar Version unfortunately.

I would have bought the Steam version that's 50% off personally just because of Rockstars Slow Client download.


----------



## dVeLoPe

ok so like 48 hours later and im stll around 17gb does anyone that owns this game for rockstar social club can i pay you to upload the files so i can play the game omg!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> ok so like 48 hours later and im stll around 17gb does anyone that owns this game for rockstar social club can i pay you to upload the files so i can play the game omg!!!!!!!!!!!


Have you tried pausing the download and starting it back up?

That download is insanely slow LOL. How much did you get GTA V for?


----------



## dVeLoPe

it was 30$ ive also wonderered why it doesnt show the actualy download speed aswell...

what pisses me off the most is i cant just let it download alone i have to babysit it!!!!!!!!!!

i got an idea to maybe do this guys let me know if it will work?

you know that application that just clicks your mouse automaticlly for you?

couldnt i just use that replace me having to be at the pc clicking close when it crashs and opening the app again?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> it was 30$ ive also wonderered why it doesnt show the actualy download speed aswell...
> 
> what pisses me off the most is i cant just let it download alone i have to babysit it!!!!!!!!!!


Dang, is there anyway to get a refund?

If you can refund it, I would buy it off of Steam since Steam still has 50% off on GTA V.

http://store.steampowered.com/app/271590/


----------



## dVeLoPe

Is their anyone here who can please help me out somehow? I really wanna play asap my key is registered to the Rockstar social club thing so I can't download it from staleam


----------



## Ceadderman

You're not gonna be able to if you already submitted the key to R*. Steam console won't let you.









~Ceadder


----------



## dVeLoPe

I tried to register the key with steam before R but it said it was invalid


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> I tried to register the key with steam before R but it said it was invalid


Ya that's because it's a Rockstar Social Club Key and not a Steam key.

If you can refund your Rockstar Social Club key, you should go buy the Steam version that's the same price (50% Off).


----------



## Speedster159

Best Super car that dosen't cost much? I already got the Tempetsa but it's feels kind of slow?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Best Super car that dosen't cost much? I already got the Tempetsa but it's feels kind of slow?


Zentorno is faster and cheaper than the Tempesta from my understanding.






Tempesta is #19 on this video.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Best Super car that dosen't cost much? I already got the Tempetsa but it's feels kind of slow?







Tempesta is the second fastest car around the track.

Also for those who haven't joined, you should join the OCN Crew!

http://www.overclock.net/t/1513587/official-gtav-pc-overclock-net-group


----------



## dVeLoPe

how do i make it show the download speed?
im up to 39GB OMG THIS IS INTENSE~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

it started downloadinfg at 20mbps for like a minute!!


----------



## Ceadderman

Small file downloads will do that during large file grabs. Take my advice and stop watching it and do something else. Watched pots don't boil.









~Ceadder


----------



## dVeLoPe

yea everytime i dont watch it i come back to it having crashed.


----------



## dVeLoPe

down to the last 2gb i think upgrading to 150mb internet helped a bit since i got lucky a few times and it hit like 20mb for a few minutes

worst purchase ever seriously had to wait like 4 days (couldnt just let it dl overnight it would constantly crash)

anyway i think with the hell of a download i wont even attempt to download any mods that might corrupt the install

wow...

so like after all this time...

i get in game max out settings

start playing thru the intro and it crashs zlib omg...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> wow...
> 
> so like after all this time...
> 
> i get in game max out settings
> 
> start playing thru the intro and it crashs zlib omg...


I still can't figure out why you didn't try and refund the copy you bought and just get it on Steam.

Anyways. Try this:


Hit "Start", "Run", and type "cmd" without the quotes. Hit enter.
Type "cd c:\Program Files\Rockstar Games\Grand Theft Auto V" without the quotes in the cmd window that pops up. Hit enter.
Note: If you've installed the game to a different directory, enter that directory instead.

Type "GTAVLauncher.exe -verify" in this window (no quotes again) and hit enter.


----------



## Ceadderman

Expand your page file to 1gb. That should allow you a better experience.









~Ceadder


----------



## dVeLoPe

why touch that if its working fine? played over 10 hours so far maxed setttings after redownloading a few gb of data that was corrupted

my GOD it looks soooo beautiful on my 5yr old 120hz monitor i cant imagine on a new 4k with 1080ti sli


----------



## Ceadderman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dVeLoPe*
> 
> why touch that if its working fine? played over 10 hours so far maxed setttings after redownloading a few gb of data that was corrupted
> 
> my GOD it looks soooo beautiful on my 5yr old 120hz monitor i cant imagine on a new 4k with 1080ti sli


If you're experiencing crashes, then expanding the page file to 1GB should clear it up. That's all I was saying. Apologies for the short reply.









~Ceadder


----------



## cjc75

So I dont do much with GTA Online... I had two accounts and had some fun with them.. two boxing on some CEO stuff on occassion...

Then I picked up one of those cool little Trainer app things, for Story Mode... and didn't realize it had an Online mode with it as well. I picked it up to try out in Storymode, thought it would be cool to try to make some storymode videos with it... got a little carried away, had a little too much fun running around as Trevor with "god mode" enabled...

Then I went online... and was dumb enough to forget to disable the Trainer... cause I was "in the moment" with Trevor running around and blowin **** up and just wreckin havoc...

Got into Online... took my little Bati 801 out and raced around and went up into a parking deck near where some other players were battling it out on the streets.... pulled out my sniper rifle and took a couple shots. First shot missed, cause I'm not a great PVP player... second shot hit some guy in the head, got his attention. He turned and started firing back with his Carbine Rifle, and I..... thought... I was doing good.... I was till... "in the moment" ... and avoiding his shots by jumping back and forth along the edge of the parking decks top level... and took another shot at him and took him down.

Then took off on my bike.

Then I see chat... "Nice god mode dude, reported."

I went, "Huh? I was wearing armor!"

His response, "yeah right."

THEN... I realized that the "god mod" from Trevor was still active and the Trainer was still running in online mode, and I quickly deactivated it and let him challenge me to a private 1 vs 1 duel and did my best to give him a good fight but in the end just stood there and let him take me down with his all powerful Buzzard attack chopper.... that he was seeming able to summon at any time, at any location... and let him take me down, not once... not twice... but three times...

Then 30 minutes later, I got booted off the server. My attempt to relog on was met with a message from Rockstar informing me I had been banned... _my first ban_.

An hour after that, I got an email informing me I was banned for 30 days and my account would be wiped.

They never bothered to email me and tell me when the ban was over...

I logged in just now, 2 months later...

Found that my entire online progress, my character and everything... all my cool rare spawn cars... all of it... _deleted_.

I think we all, already know the moral of the story here...

_edited - to fix a couple typos I spotted after responding to EvoBeardy below_


----------



## EvoBeardy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cjc75*
> 
> Found that my entire online progress, my character and everything... all my cool rare spawn cars... all of it... _deleted_.
> 
> I think we all, already know the moral of the story here...


Man, that straight up sucks. I've been playing my account since initial release on the 360, I would be utterly distraught if I lost my GTAO progress.

I would always be so nervous when even attempting to use mods with the Mod Manager in SP (I wanted the RL vehcile packs etc), I would even firewall up GTA and stuff to be safe, doublechecking that MM had disabled the mods before going back into Online.
It didn't take me long to just give up, I never did get any vehicles installed and I didn't really have the space at the time to use a secondary installation for Modded SP only, I may look into it again as I really do love the RL vehicles they have, but I'm spending most of my GTA time trying to earn money to get the Online Vehicles I want, haha.

I would like to add though, when you 1v1'd the other player, I'm assuming you just did it in a private server or via the actual _"1v1 me fam"_ option? I only ask this, as would it not have been possible for them to still have their CEO powers enabled and then insta-spawn their Buzzard?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> Man, that straight up sucks. I've been playing my account since initial release on the 360, I would be utterly distraught if I lost my GTAO progress.
> 
> I would always be so nervous when even attempting to use mods with the Mod Manager in SP (I wanted the RL vehcile packs etc), I would even firewall up GTA and stuff to be safe, doublechecking that MM had disabled the mods before going back into Online.
> It didn't take me long to just give up, I never did get any vehicles installed and I didn't really have the space at the time to use a secondary installation for Modded SP only, I may look into it again as I really do love the RL vehicles they have, but I'm spending most of my GTA time trying to earn money to get the Online Vehicles I want, haha.
> 
> I would like to add though, when you 1v1'd the other player, I'm assuming you just did it in a private server or via the actual "1v1 me fam" option? I only ask this, as would it not have been possible for them to still have their CEO powers enabled and then insta-spawn their Buzzard?


I've farmed so much money I don't even know what to do with it anymore..



That's 162M GTA Online money lol. Just hoping I can drain my cash with the DLC coming up on Tuesday!

Pac Swaps are boring, but it makes 1.25M a hour!


----------



## MURDoctrine

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> I've farmed so much money I don't even know what to do with it anymore..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's 162M GTA Online money lol. Just hoping I can drain my cash with the DLC coming up on Tuesday!
> 
> Pac Swaps are boring, but it makes 1.25M a hour!


Holy crap that's a lot of cash. I need to start doing that sometime. Got frustrated that other night when the guy messed it up.


----------



## cjc75

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EvoBeardy*
> 
> I would like to add though, when you 1v1'd the other player, I'm assuming you just did it in a private server or via the actual _"1v1 me fam"_ option? I only ask this, as would it not have been possible for them to still have their CEO powers enabled and then insta-spawn their Buzzard?


I'm not sure if he had CEO powers or not... it was a little over two months ago...

I killed him, and I guess instead if respawning, he instead selected the option to challenge me to a private duel and I accepted.


----------



## Ceadderman

Can't wait to put this game through the paces now that I have Ryzen and a 8gb Reference 480 on the way. Still need the board and RAM but I missed all the sales for GTA V so as soon as the stars align...









~Ceadder


----------



## overpower

Any changelog for todays patch? Downloading now 718mb


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SIR! This doesn't answer my question.
Click to expand...

Yes lol


----------



## Ceadderman

Sure it does.









He is saying "pick me" or as "I volunteer".









~Ceadder


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ceadderman*
> 
> Sure it does.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is saying "pick me" or as "I volunteer".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~Ceadder


Yeah, what you said.

Where did he go??


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Well, whats your username"?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Well, whats your username"?


Oh duh my bad. lol

Social Club ID is DarkSkyline16


----------



## OrangeRaptor

added


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> added


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I'm not sure if this has been mentioned before but I was towing a phantom truck with a large tow truck and it was struggling. I find a small tow truck connect it to the big tow truck towing the phantom and the small tow truck was doing better than the large tow truck was with just the phantom. Explanation?


----------



## Ceadderman

Flat tires?









~Ceadder


----------



## dmasteR

http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/60211/First-Details-and-Screens-for-GTA-Online-Gunrunning

Gunrunning Update preview.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> http://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/60211/First-Details-and-Screens-for-GTA-Online-Gunrunning
> 
> Gunrunning Update preview.


----------



## PimpSkyline

It's been almost 6 days, i hear by Bump Thy Thread.

Any word on WHEN the next DLC hits?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's been almost 6 days, i hear by Bump Thy Thread.
> 
> Any word on WHEN the next DLC hits?


No date yet.

https://www.rockstargames.com/newswire/article/60222/GTA-Online-Gunrunning-Underground-Bunkers-Mobile-Operations-Centers-an

Some more news however!


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> It's been almost 6 days, i hear by Bump Thy Thread.
> 
> Any word on WHEN the next DLC hits?


My guess is probably the 16th.


----------



## andrews2547

Sony confirmed the release date is the 13th. I was pretty close.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Sony confirmed the release date is the 13th. I was pretty close.


It's also confirmed in the trailer.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> Sony confirmed the release date is the 13th. I was pretty close.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Got about 19m saved up, should be enough for a small base and 1 car


----------



## Speedster159

Anybody here want to grind Pac with the DC Glitch?


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> Anybody here want to grind Pac with the DC Glitch?


Uhm sure. Explain this to me?


----------



## OrangeRaptor

So I was in a lobby and there was this guy giving out free money. I feel dirty for keeping it but I ended up getting 22mil and blowing it all about 30 mins. I didnt even realise the guy was giving me money since i was in benny's customizing a elegy retro.


----------



## MooMoo

Anyone know what time the updates usually come out? Are they random or like 1:00 P.M. or straight when the day changes?


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MooMoo*
> 
> Anyone know what time the updates usually come out? Are they random or like 1:00 P.M. or straight when the day changes?


10:30 am in the morning GMT IIRC.


----------



## andrews2547

The update is available for download.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> The update is available for download.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I bought everything... the apc brings back such good memories from gta iv.


----------



## dmasteR

Patch Notes:

Quote:


> *New Content - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only*
> 
> 
> Bunkers have been added to GTA Online. Players can purchase a Bunker from the Maze Bank Foreclosures website. Bunkers can be customized with a choice of add-ons such as a Personal Quarters, a Shooting Range, a Gun Locker and Transportation. Upon purchasing a Bunker, VIP, CEO or MC President Players will gain access to the Gunrunning Business.
> The Gunrunning Business has been added to GTA Online. The Gunrunning Business is managed via the Disruption Logistics website on the laptop inside the Bunker, and allows players to Resupply and Sell the weapons generated by their Gunrunning Business. The Disruption Logistics website is also used to manage Bunker Staff, Research and buy Bunker Upgrades.
> The Mobile Operations Center (MOC) has been added to GTA Online. The MOC is a Truck and Trailer property that can be driven in Freemode, and can be purchased once a player owns a Bunker. Players can customize their MOC with a choice of Truck Cab, Trailer Bays and Interior Color. The MOC Trailer has space for 3 different Trailer Bays which can be filled with the following:
> *Weapon Workshop*
> This bay includes a Weapon Workshop that gives players access to 6 new Mk II variants of existing weapons and over 80 new Mk II personal weapon mods.
> 
> *Weapon & Vehicle Workshop*
> This bay includes the Weapon Workshop and a Vehicle Workshop that is used for modifying Weaponized Vehicles (this uses 2 of the 3 available bays).
> 
> *Personal Vehicle Storage*
> This bay includes a storage space for one of a player's Personal Vehicles.
> 
> *Living Quarters*
> This bay includes Seating, a Wardrobe and access to the Mobile Operations app used for launching Mobile Operations.
> 
> *Command Center*
> This bay includes a Wardrobe, access to the MOC Remote Turret and the Mobile Operations app used for launching Mobile Operations.
> 
> 
> 
> Mobile Operations can be accessed through the Mobile Operations touch screen in either the Living Quarters or Command Center bays. Operations are locked until the MOC owner has completed the number of Resupply Missions required by each Operation. After completing each Operation, the featured Weaponized Vehicle in each Operation becomes available at the significantly reduced Trade price.
> *Severe Weather Patterns (2-4 Players)*
> Intercept and take down Merryweather air supply lines in Blaine County. Weaponized Dune FAV's will be issued to the team and should be returned upon completion.
> 
> *Half-track Bully (2-4 Players)*
> Infiltrate enemy agent base of operations and limit their power by securing a Weaponized Half-track from the enemy fleet and turning it over to friendlies.
> 
> *Exit Strategy (2-4 Players)*
> Protect this nation's important allies/customers as they try to depart LSIA by private plane and helicopter. Turreted Trailers will be provided for the purpose, and should be returned.
> 
> *Offshore Assets (2-4 Players)*
> Launch a salvage operation on a downed freighter using an aquatic ATV. Once the cargo is collected from the sea bed, return it and the ATV to friendlies. Expect competition from other parties.
> 
> *Cover Blown (2-4 Players)*
> A Company Mobile Operations Center has been made. Get the Ops Center to safety while maintaining a certain speed to avoid enemy missile lock.
> 
> *Mole Hunt (2-4 Players)*
> Using Weaponized Tampas, destroy signal jammers to find the location of a rogue agent. Take out the agent before he defects, then deliver the Weaponized Tampas to a drop off location.
> 
> *Data Breach (2-4 Players)*
> Enemy agents are using Oppressor bikes as storage devices for stolen company data. Get a hold of the bikes and deliver them to a friendly cargo plane.
> 
> *Work Dispute (2-4 Players)*
> Using Oppressor bikes, take down a rogue company Mobile Operations Center at our own HQ. The target will have ground support and be utilizing deceptive techniques. Equipment should be returned on completion of task.
> 
> 
> 
> 6 new Weaponized Vehicles have been added to GTA Online and can be purchased from the Warstock website. These can be modified in the Weapon & Vehicle Workshop bay of the Mobile Operations Center.
> HVY APC
> BF Dune FAV
> Bravado Half-track
> Pegassi Oppressor
> Declasse Weaponized Tampa
> Vom Feuer Anti-Aircraft Trailer
> 
> 
> The following weapons can now be upgraded to Mk II variants at the Weapon Workshop of an owned MOC:
> Pistol
> SMG
> Assault Rifle
> Carbine Rifle
> Combat MG
> Heavy Sniper
> 
> Over 80 new weapon attachments, liveries and tints have been added for Mk II weapons, some of which are unlocked via Research. These include:
> A selection of different scopes for each Mk II weapon, including Night Vision and Thermal Vision scopes for the Heavy Sniper Mk II
> Heavy Barrels, which increases damage dealt to long-range targets
> Muzzle Breaks and Compensators, which reduce recoil during rapid fire
> 
> New ammo types have been added for Mk II weapons, and can be equipped at the Weapon Workshop of an owned MOC once unlocked via Research. Held ammo capacity for these types is limited, and can only be refilled at the Weapon Workshop. The following ammo types are available:
> Tracer Rounds, which show bright visible markers matching the weapon tint
> Incendiary Rounds, which have a chance to set targets on fire
> Hollow Point Rounds, which increase damage to unarmored targets
> Armor Piercing Rounds, which increase penetration of Body Armor
> Full Metal Jacket Rounds, which increase damage to vehicles and penetrate bullet proof and bullet resistant glass
> Explosive Rounds, which create a small explosion on impact
> 
> Over 750 new clothing items and outfits have been added to GTA Online for male and female characters.
> Over 30 new tattoos have been added to GTA Online.
> Two new hairstyles have been added to GTA Online for male and female characters.
> 
> *New Features / Updates - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only*
> 
> 
> Bunker Series has been added to GTA Online. Bunker Series is a new Adversary Mode Series that consists of existing Adversary Modes that are set in the Bunker interior. These modes include:
> Every Bullet Counts
> Juggernaut
> Kill Quota
> Resurrection
> Slasher
> Till Death Do Us Part
> Trading Places
> A new "Hood: Up/Down" option has been added to the Interaction Menu > Style for applicable items.
> A new "Jacket: Open/Closed" option has been added to the Interaction Menu > Style for applicable items.
> Ballistic Equipment has been added to GTA Online. The Ballistic Equipment is a new set of armor that players can call in when in Freemode if unlocked via Research and purchased from Warstock Cache & Carry. Once purchased, players can use the Interaction Menu > Ballistic Equipment Services option to call it in for a fee.
> To become a VIP, players now only need $50,000 in their bank account - previously, this was $1,000,000.
> New MC and CEO outfits have been added to GTA Online.
> Multiple Special Race props have been added to Director Mode.
> 
> *Rockstar Creator Fixes - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only*
> 
> 
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to load a previously published Stunt Race into the Creator.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in templates rising when being placed in the Creator.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in multiple Stunt props in the Creator.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Livery" option for the Marshall to be greyed out.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the Duke O'Death being unavailable as a "Team Respawn Vehicle".
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the Dubsta 6x6 missing from the Race Creator.
> Fixed an issue that caused the Track Up and Track Down props to unsnap shortly after being snapped.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Random" color option not working for the Duke O'Death.
> Fixed an issue that meant players were unable to delete placed capture points.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the Vapid Blade being listed twice in the Creator.
> 
> *Rockstar Editor Fixes - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only*
> 
> 
> Fixed an issue that caused the player's online character to have the incorrect hair style when used in Director Mode.
> 
> *General / Miscellaneous - PS4, Xbox One and PC Only*
> 
> 
> Improvements have been made in GTA Online to prevent crashes, improve the quality of matchmaking, and reduce the number of network connection issues such as disconnections and split sessions.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the Cargobob helicopter accidentally dropping the Vehicle Cargo during Source Vehicle missions.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the hoods of certain vehicles not opening in vehicle modification shops and the Interaction Menu.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in checkpoints not registering as being collected in Stunt Races and GTA Races.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to complete Sell Contraband Missions.
> Fixed issues that resulted in players being unable to enter the vehicles in their Garages.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players not being able to access the map or weapon wheel after launching a Special Vehicle Mission via the Quick Job option.
> Fixed the incorrect naming of the Progen GP1 "Tuner Bumper".
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to enter their Vehicle Warehouse.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to skip cutscenes during Lamar's Lowrider Missions.
> Fixed payout issues for several Race types.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to leave their Apartment after inviting a stripper.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to purchase an Office Garage with a Custom Auto Shop after using RB/R1 to cycle through the add-ons.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in some players with very long Friend lists from joining Closed Friend Sessions.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in in-game voice chat dropping for some players when spectating other players in a large session.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in an incorrect ticker feed message after a player kicked another player from their own Personal Vehicle.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being stuck in the sky after hosting a Race and then leaving.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players losing functionality when trying to host a Race while on call to a Job.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in multiple hairstyles being locked when they should be unlocked.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players getting stuck on the end of the Race leaderboard after completing a Team GTA Race.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the Custom Plate Mod Shop option to be disabled.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in UGC Races not being displayed in the "My Jobs" menu as available to play.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players losing functionality after accepting a Contact Mission invite.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in a player's characters wearing their second slot characters' clothes after switching between characters.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in player's vehicles losing all recently applied mods after exiting the Custom Auto Shop.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players getting stuck respawning outside of their car during Races.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in Race physics to not work as intended.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the rocket pickup in GTA Races to not spawn correctly for all players.
> Fixed issues that resulted in players being unable to deliver the product in Sell Contraband Missions.
> Fixed issues that resulted in workers in multiple businesses not moving.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to use the laptop inside the Paleto Bay Forgery Business.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to exit the Meth Lab in Terminal.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players getting stuck on a black screen when attempting to find a new session.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Zoom" function to not work inside Ammu-Nation.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players to get stuck on a black screen after modding a car then exiting their garage.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in tennis balls being invisible in Tennis.
> Fixed transaction errors that occurred when buying supplies for the Document Forgery Business.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players not receiving supplies when using the "Buy Supplies" option.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the incorrect players being represented as the winner at the end of Parachuting Jobs.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in Last Team Standing Jobs not ending when intended.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in weapons not being visible on some motorcycles while performing a drive-by in first person.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the Special Vehicle Mission - Arms Embargo failing immediately upon launch.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players who were passengers in another player's Personal Vehicle getting stuck in the sky as the vehicle entered an Office Garage.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players getting stuck when driving into their Clubhouse.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players getting stuck in the sky after declining to join a queue for a Job.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players having no proximity mines added to their inventory after purchasing them.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to collect supplies in Biker Resupply Missions.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players spawning into active Gang Attacks after finishing an Adversary Mode.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in ambient traffic to behave erratically after multiple players spawned into Freemode upon completing an Adversary Mode.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in all players losing their UI after the Beast Mode power up wore off for the player using it in Adversary Mode - Power Play.
> Fixed several issues in Adversary Mode - Tiny Racers, including ones impacting spawning, UI, weapon pickups and camera positioning.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players falling through the map after respawning in Adversary Mode - Come Out to Play.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being incorrectly highlighted if a player joined the Job late and chose to become a spectator in Adversary Mode - Resurrection.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in enemy player names becoming visible through objects to the team who lost the 1st round in Adversary Mode - Resurrection.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players appearing to resurrect themselves after killing an enemy player and dying in quick succession in Adversary Mode - Resurrection.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in characters not being properly cleaned up after a player left the Job in Adversary Mode - Land Grab.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in Crew emblems stretching on the Pegassi Infernus Classic.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the spawn zones remaining visible after the completion of the mission in Adversary Mode - Land Grab.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in spawn protection areas to be visible in the team selection and leaderboard screens of Adversary Mode - Land Grab.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the bottom right UI flashing when a player had been killed in Adversary Mode - Resurrection.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being invisible in Last Team Standing.
> Fixed issues with weapon pickups during Last Team Standing.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to equip certain Biker t-shirts.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to lie down next to another player in beds.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in incorrect boost recharge time when driving a Coil Rocket Voltic owned by another player.
> Fixed issues with voice chat in multiple VIP Challenges.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in vehicles in a player's Office Garage moving to invalid spaces within the Garage.
> Fixed issues that resulted in blips not appearing during Sell Contraband Missions.
> Fixed issues with player's Yacht defenses being active in Missions.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving the incorrect message "You have been kicked from the Job." when trying to trying to start a Race with Aggregate Position enabled while in a solo session.
> Fixed issues that resulted in Beer Hats not being applied from the Interaction Menu > Style > Hats option.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the option to turn off Custom Vehicles in Special Vehicle Races not being available.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in various ambient gang vehicles not spawning in Freemode.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to access the vehicles in their properties.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving the Office introductory cutscene despite spawning on their Yacht.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players not being able to enter their Personal Vehicle after it was impounded.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in a player's characters having no footstep audio.
> Fixed issues that resulted in LJT phone calls playing back-to-back.
> Fixed issues that resulted in audio not playing during phone calls.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in transitions out of Offices taking longer than usual.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the drop-off triggers for Vehicle Cargo Missions not being visible.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in no leaderboard being present at the end of a game of Tennis.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in Special Cargo Warehouses having no entrance triggers.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in only one player being able to hear the Apartment radio with multiple players inside.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the "Request Personal Vehicle" option delivering a Special Vehicle rather than the player's Personal Vehicle.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in various cuffs and watches being incompatible with several Import/Export clothing items.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players who had just entered a session having a quick GPS option to the VIP Work - Executive Search set as their default.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in female hairstyles not matching the one chosen.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players losing their hairstyle when their Organization leader changed the Organization style.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving the message "Your Personal Vehicle is being returned to storage" while sitting inside it.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in some Half-Masks being unable to be equipped with some biker helmets.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving the message "You are now riding your new favorite motorcycle..." after buying a BMX and riding it out of the Garage for the first time.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players seeing a low LOD world when exiting their Clubhouse.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to enter their Custom Auto Shop from the roof of the Office.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players being unable to set their Vehicle Warehouse as a Spawn Location.
> Fixed issues that resulted in the special ability refill pad flashing repeatedly during Special Races.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players receiving the incorrect alert screen "The session you were spectating is being assessed by Rockstar with a view to broadcasting this as an Online TV Channel."
> Fixed an issue that resulted in random pedestrians walking out with the player as they exited their apartment.
> 
> *General / Miscellaneous - PS4 Only*
> 
> 
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the game being unresponsive after selecting an activity from the activity feed without having PS Plus.
> 
> *General / Miscellaneous - Xbox One Only*
> 
> 
> Fixed issues with a player's Organization name being displayed despite that player having their "See and Share Content" option being set to "Blocked".
> Fixed an issue that resulted in a player's Organization name being visible in the Office despite that player having their "See and share content" option being set to "Blocked".
> Fixed an issue that prevented the game from resuming after being suspended while a GTA Online session was in progress.
> 
> *General / Miscellaneous - PC Only*
> 
> 
> Fixed an issue that resulted in players playing on Windows 10 to see debug text on screen when launching the VIP Challenge - Salvage.
> Fixed an issue that resulted in the ability bar of the Coil Rocket Voltic and Imponte Ruiner 2000 not to appear on the Radar at certain screen resolutions.


https://support.rockstargames.com/hc/en-us/articles/115008752188


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

All those bugfixes.


----------



## Speedster159

I can't even play for more than 5 minutes without crashing... Like... WTH?!

Updated Drivers and verified files with Steam... I still crash.


----------



## Artikbot

Mine works fine.


----------



## andrews2547

So does mine.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Speedster159*
> 
> I can't even play for more than 5 minutes without crashing... Like... WTH?!
> 
> Updated Drivers and verified files with Steam... I still crash.


Could be an overlay you have enabled. I was having that issue as well before the update and turned off the cam overlay and it worked fine.


----------



## dmasteR

The upgrades are surely expensive on this patch. Should still be able to buy everything and still have plenty left, but I haven't bought anything besides all available weapon tints / weapon camos / clothing / Mobile Operations Center / Bunker and I've gone from 175M to 151Million.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I've boughten everything that i could have and i dropped from 108M to 55M.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I've boughten everything that i could have and i dropped from 108M to 55M.


I think the most I've ever had at once was 8m


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I've boughten everything that i could have and i dropped from 108M to 55M.
> 
> 
> 
> I think the most I've ever had at once was 8m
Click to expand...

Not sure about OrangeRaptor but dmaster did a crap ton of pac swaps which to me would get boring after a few hours.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Not gonna lie. Most of my money is from modders just giving it to me. I really don't approve of this stuff but what can I do now.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> Not gonna lie. Most of my money is from modders just giving it to me. I really don't approve of this stuff but what can I do now.


Report it to Rockstar and they can take away any modded in money.


----------



## OrangeRaptor

I meaaaaaaaaaaan should I really? lol


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OrangeRaptor*
> 
> I meaaaaaaaaaaan should I really? lol


Considering you "don't approve" of it, yes.


----------



## Profiled

are hackers still online


----------



## OrangeRaptor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Profiled*
> 
> are hackers still online


yes. first day the gun running content was released someone was modding. just yesterday the lobby i was in had some cage blocking the entrance to the operations console in the mobile operations center.


----------



## Speedster159

Modders were gone for 3 days for us.

*EDIT: *When was the last time you guys saw the Hydra on sale? I'm 200+ Rank but still don't own a Hydra... haha!


----------



## Blze001

Man. I wanted to get into GTAO again, but I forgot that you have to already be a millionaire to do anything that makes money. Here I am with $200k.

And yes, I know, do heists. Problem is I can maybe get a single setup in every day if I play for 4 hours because no one is doing heists anymore it seems.


----------



## andrews2547

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Man. I wanted to get into GTAO again, but I forgot that you have to already be a millionaire to do anything that makes money. Here I am with $200k.
> 
> And yes, I know, do heists. Problem is I can maybe get a single setup in every day if I play for 4 hours because no one is doing heists anymore it seems.


You can make a lot of money very quickly with just $1,346,000.

Buy the cheapest office and the cheapest warehouse, on the first full warehouse, you'd get back $225,000. Do that 5 times and you'd have enough to buy a medium warehouse which will give you bigger bulk sell bonuses due to there being more crates, a full warehouse would then sell for $770,000. Do that 3 times and you'd have enough to buy a large warehouse. Large warehouses when full will give you $2,222,000 per sale.

I've made over $12,000,000 in a couple of days gameplay time. It takes me around 6 hours on my own to fill a large warehouse. If I hadn't been messing around in game during those couple of days gameplay time, I would have made (in theory) over $17.5M.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *andrews2547*
> 
> You can make a lot of money very quickly with just $1,346,000.
> 
> Buy the cheapest office and the cheapest warehouse, on the first full warehouse, you'd get back $225,000. Do that 5 times and you'd have enough to buy a medium warehouse which will give you bigger bulk sell bonuses due to there being more crates, a full warehouse would then sell for $770,000. Do that 3 times and you'd have enough to buy a large warehouse. Large warehouses when full will give you $2,222,000 per sale.
> 
> I've made over $12,000,000 in a couple of days gameplay time. It takes me around 6 hours on my own to fill a large warehouse. If I hadn't been messing around in game during those couple of days gameplay time, I would have made (in theory) over $17.5M.


Yeah, that's where I'm trying to get to. But right now I have $200k. I dunno if I could keep my sanity grinding $1.1 mil through jobs.


----------



## PimpSkyline

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Man. I wanted to get into GTAO again, but I forgot that you have to already be a millionaire to do anything that makes money. Here I am with $200k.
> 
> And yes, I know, do heists. Problem is I can maybe get a single setup in every day if I play for 4 hours because no one is doing heists anymore it seems.


I'm always willing to do Heists, but can't find GOOD people. I also have All DLC, so we can do other things too.


----------



## Blze001

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm always willing to do Heists, but can't find GOOD people.


Yeah, that's the issue. On the off-chance I can get randos for a heist crew, at least one of them will cost us the mission. My friends I normally game with are really reliable, but getting four of them together and in the same game is kinda like herding cats.


----------



## KYKYLLIKA

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Man. I wanted to get into GTAO again, but I forgot that you have to already be a millionaire to do anything that makes money. Here I am with $200k.
> 
> And yes, I know, do heists. Problem is I can maybe get a single setup in every day if I play for 4 hours because no one is doing heists anymore it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm always willing to do Heists, but can't find GOOD people. I also have All DLC, so we can do other things too.
Click to expand...

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Blze001*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PimpSkyline*
> 
> I'm always willing to do Heists, but can't find GOOD people.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's the issue. On the off-chance I can get randos for a heist crew, at least one of them will cost us the mission. My friends I normally game with are really reliable, but getting four of them together and in the same game is kinda like herding cats.
Click to expand...

Check out the sidebar in r/gtaonline subreddit for communication information, there is a certain communication service where people constantly post messages looking for party members for heists.

Also, visit gtacartel.net, it's a very well organized crew which focuses on CEO and MC work.


----------



## 8051

Does GTAV still dis-allow the re-mapping of mouse keys to walking/running forward?


----------



## Aventadoor

I just started playing this game again, after not really having played GTA Online. 
What can I say... I'm over it, never again. Worst gaming experience ive ever had. 
Lost over 400k today, because of stuff I should get to know about from the game, instead of learning it the very hard way... 
Crates... Got a special one, worth 115k, cost 28k. Some idiot kid attacked me ofc. I was unaware how attractive I would be with this mission.
Later, I gathered 16/16 crates, went to sell for 240k. Delivery by plane drops. What happens? Freaking choppers attacking me with missiles! What on earth....

And lets not forget the terrible amount of loading, waiting etc. Its just a grinders game... 1/10.


----------



## The Pook

Aventadoor said:


> I just started playing this game again, after not really having played GTA Online.
> What can I say... I'm over it, never again. Worst gaming experience ive ever had.
> Lost over 400k today, because of stuff I should get to know about from the game, instead of learning it the very hard way...
> Crates... Got a special one, worth 115k, cost 28k. Some idiot kid attacked me ofc. I was unaware how attractive I would be with this mission.
> Later, I gathered 16/16 crates, went to sell for 240k. Delivery by plane drops. What happens? Freaking choppers attacking me with missiles! What on earth....
> 
> And lets not forget the terrible amount of loading, waiting etc. Its just a grinders game... 1/10.



the only thing enjoyable in GTA V online is custom races with friends.


----------



## dmasteR

Aventadoor said:


> I just started playing this game again, after not really having played GTA Online.
> What can I say... I'm over it, never again. Worst gaming experience ive ever had.
> Lost over 400k today, because of stuff I should get to know about from the game, instead of learning it the very hard way...
> Crates... Got a special one, worth 115k, cost 28k. Some idiot kid attacked me ofc. I was unaware how attractive I would be with this mission.
> Later, I gathered 16/16 crates, went to sell for 240k. Delivery by plane drops. What happens? Freaking choppers attacking me with missiles! What on earth....
> 
> And lets not forget the terrible amount of loading, waiting etc. Its just a grinders game... 1/10.


If you're trying to make money, this is not the way to do it. If you want to do it this way have friends protect you. We use to just kill everyone in the server until they quit to do missions like this. 

Much better ways to make money, 400K is nothing in GTA V online, and it takes no time to make millions in a hour. 4+Million in a hour with a single friend is easily obtainable.








Grinded a little bit before the next DLC drops. Will probably need to grind another 20million when I find out there's a new DLC is confirmed. Most players just want everything handed to them these days.


----------



## Aventadoor

4+million per hour for a guy whos almost just started?


----------



## dmasteR

Aventadoor said:


> 4+million per hour for a guy whos almost just started?


Yes because it's not level restricted.....


----------



## Aventadoor

Tell me how!

I've never heard about anything like that from all the guides etc ive seen...


----------



## BlackVenom

Is soloing on Online a worthwhile experience? (also glad to see this thread is back from the dead : ) )


----------



## dmasteR

BlackVenom said:


> Is soloing on Online a worthwhile experience? (also glad to see this thread is back from the dead : ) )


You can definitely solo online, however you need to do solo private lobbies. If you need help let me know.


----------

